# April Mummies! - 36TH APRIL MUMMY! CONGRATULATIONS TICHI_GIRLY



## HannahGraceee

https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m184/treegirl97/April%20blinkies/dueapr.gifhttps://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m184/treegirl97/April%20blinkies/thdueinapril5.gifhttps://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m184/treegirl97/April%20blinkies/BSM_DueApril.gifhttps://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m184/treegirl97/April%20blinkies/Due_in_April.gifhttps://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m184/treegirl97/April%20blinkies/thdueinapril4.gif
*Thought i would make the Aprils Mummy Club as Some Of Us has come over to 3rd TRI already...*
Just add your due date, and say if you are pink, Blue, OR Yellow!


If You want me to add you PM me please :hugs:

https://www.momasplace.com/ticker/countdown/uid/938/ticker.png
The Countdown has began!

HAYLEY_X 
R.I.P BEAUTIFUL BABY ALEX
NATASJA32 
R.I.P BEAUTIFUL BABY BODHI 
:hugs:our thoughts go to both of you and your families :hugs:
no one deserves this



:hugs: 36/84 :hugs:

*1st*
*shining_star* - *[Olivia Laura Betty  Born 17/03/09 Weighing: 7lb 3.5OZ ]*
:blue:Melissakays:blue: - *[Logan James Born 25/03/09 Weighing: 7lb 1OZ ]*
*2nd*
:pink:laydee10:pink: 
:pink:melly:pink: - *[Sophie Grace Arnold  Born 05/04/09 weighing: 8lb 13OZ ]*
:pink:emmylou27:pink: - *[Daisy Born 27/03/09 weighing: 6lb 12OZ ]*
*3rd*
:blue:nataliecn:blue: - *[grady thomas Born 30/03/09 Weighing: 8lb 2OZ ]*
:?:Lu28:?: - *[Aisling Born 11/04/09 weighing: 8lb 15OZ ]*
*4th*
Jelly_Bean - csection - *[ baby boy Born 04/04/2009 weighing 7lb ] *
:pink:jenny_wren:pink: - *[Emily Born 27/03/09 (MORE INFO LATER) ]*
*6th*
*chel27* - *[ Amy Born 28/02/2009 Weighing: 5lb 4oz ]*
:blue:Natasja32:blue: - *[ Beautiful baby bodhi Born 13/03/2009 ] *
*7th*
:pink:Aprilmum2009:pink:
:pink:captain-ally:pink: - *[Charlotte  Born 29/03/09 Weighing: 8lb 6OZ ]*
*8th*
:blue:hayley x:blue: - *[ beautiful AlexBorn 26/03/2009 weighing 6lb 15oz ]*
:?:hannahgraceee + OtterBoy23:?:*Ava Walker* *Born 22/4/09 weighing 8lb 05oz*
:?:queenmummytobe + BigDan1:?: - *[Amelia Maddison Born 15/04/09 Weighing: 9lb 5OZ ]*
:pink:kellysays2u:pink: - *[Athena Coronis Born 17/04/09 Weighing: 7lb 3OZ ]*
:?:lyndsey3010:?:
*9th*
sadiescooby - *[Lucy Schofield Born 13/04/09 Weighing: 6lb 13OZ ]*
:?:mama2b:?: - *[ LucasBorn 17/04/2009 weighing 8lb 6OZ ]*
*11th*
:blue:techi_girly:blue:*[Oliver born 14/04/2009 weighing 7lb 6.5OZ ]*
*13th*
:blue:Mummi2b:blue: - *[Adrhiannan Hearn Born 18/04/09 Weighing: 7lb 4OZ ]*
:pink:shireena__x:pink: - *[ Born 04/04/09 Weighing: 6lb 3OZ ]*
:?:marsh86:?:
:pink:codex:pink:
*14th*
:pink:elijahsmummy:pink: - *[Harmony Caitilin Hayes  Born 27/03/09 Weighing: 7lb 1OZ ]*
:blue:MelanieSweets:blue:
:blue:sjnams:blue:
:blue:helenbun2005:blue:
:blue:Mummy&bump:blue: - *[ keirBorn 13/04/2009 Weighing 7lb 8OZ]*
*15th*
:?:mz_jackie86:?: - *[Arianna nicola kay Born 18/04/09 Weighing: 6lb 3OZ ]*
*16th*
:blue:starryeye31 - C-section:blue: - *[ PierceBorn 16/04/2009 Weighing 5lb 10.5OZ]*
:pink:mummytobe:pink: 
:pink:JeffsWife07:pink: - *[Marissa LeeAnn Gregory  Born 03/04/09 Weighing: 7lb 2OZ ]*
:pink:pinkylisa28:pink: - *[sophie rose Born 31/03/09 Weighing: 6lb 7OZ ]*
:blue:KelBez:blue: - *[ Chase Emmanuel BezerraBorn 11/04/2009 (MORE INFO LATER) ]*
*17th*
:pink:PuffinMuffin:pink:
:?:sami_86:?:
:?:Wyldekitty:?:
klaire1982
:blue:rach276:blue: - *[ JackBorn 13/04/2009 Weighing: 5lb 9OZ ]*
*18th*
:pink:Sophie85:pink:
*19th*
:pink:danapeter36:pink:
:?:meg:?:
*20th*
:?:millie151105:?:
*21th*
:blue:ellismum:blue:
loopylou
:blue:scrummy-mummy:blue:
:?:firsttimemaman:?:
*22nd*
:pink:Nibblenic:pink:*Zoe King* *Born 23/04/09* *weighing 6lb 13oz*
mommyy2be
:blue:lullabell:blue:
:blue:Young mum:blue:
*23rd*
:?:spoo:?:
:blue:sarah_george:blue:
:pink:pink_cabbage:pink:
*24th*
:pink:navarababe:pink: - *[Brooke  Born 013/04/09 Weighing: 6lb 1OZ ]*
:blue:janisdkh:blue:
:pink:V2007:pink: - *[Katie Rhiann Deakin  Born 07/04/09 Weighing: 9lb 8.5OZ ]*
*25th*
:blue:pixie87:blue:
*26th*
sapphire20
:blue:2Girls1Boyx:blue:
:blue:elmaxie:blue:
:blue:bumpsmum:blue: - *[ Matthew born 12th March at 4.39pm weighing 3lb 1OZ *[:flower:]
:blue:cybermum:blue:
:blue:pixie:blue:
:?:brandonsmummy:?:
:pink:sammielouize:pink: - *[Layla Louise Born 19/04/09 Weighing: 7lb 2OZ ]*
*27th*
kirsty18
:blue:princess_vix:blue:
*28th*
:?:sam040509:?: - *[ Alyssa Suzanne  Born 14/04/09 Weighing: 9lb 2.5OZ ]*
:blue:mrsreynolds:blue:
*29th*
:pink:Mariucha77:pink: - *[Sarah  Born 17/04/09 Weighing: 3.5KG ]*
:pink:AprilMummy09.:pink:
:blue:Xxxjacquixxx:blue: - *[ Leo born 17/04/09 weighing 8lb 11OZ *[:flower:]
:blue:tat:blue:
:pink:Laura--x:pink:
:?:wishes:?:
:?:ld2204:?:
:blue:MissMandieMitz:blue: - *[ Maxson Born 20/03/09 Weighing: 4lb 10OZ ]*
*30th*
:?:Faerie - Induction:?:
:?:Wishing4ababy:?:- *[ Charlie Born 09/04/09 Weighing: 6lb 11OZ ]*
:blue:princesttc:blue:
:?:cassandra:?:
:blue:k8y:blue:
:?:penguin77:?:​

*https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/daffodil.jpg*
[TEST]https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/daffodil.jpg - just take out the [TEST] :)

Or 

For the *New * Linked one 

[*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/85958-april-mummies.html][*img]https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/daffodil.jpg[/img][/url] Just remove the *


*Many thanks to Jenny (Jenny_wren) for making us the Badge 
*
*So Far...
 18 Yellows
 23 Pinks
 21 Blues*


By Much Demand.. :rofl:...
*Hannahs Prediction List ..


Kellysays2u - 13 March
danapeter36 - 19th of March
HannahGraceee -23rd of March
jenny_wren - 1st of april
QueenMummy2be - 9th april
mz_jackie86 - 11st of april
Hayley_x 13th april
natasja32 13th april 
Jeffswife07 -15th april
sami_86 - 19th april
Mummy_to_be - 20th april 
XxxjacquixxX - 23rd April 
Laura--x - 27th April
ELMAXIE - 1st may 
If you want me to predict you PM me..

*
https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m184/treegirl97/April%20blinkies/dueapr.gifhttps://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m184/treegirl97/April%20blinkies/thdueinapril5.gifhttps://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m184/treegirl97/April%20blinkies/BSM_DueApril.gifhttps://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m184/treegirl97/April%20blinkies/Due_in_April.gifhttps://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m184/treegirl97/April%20blinkies/thdueinapril4.gif
​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Only a few more days and I'll be over!
I can't wait :happydance:

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

thought you might !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4th april - pink!!
weeeeeeeeeeeeeee
you cheated by coming over early!!!

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ok - if any of the list is wrong let me know! :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awww good girl Hannah:happydance:
Im not due over for a few more weeks yet but will pop in from time to time to catch up!


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Lol that took me ages! Haha!*


----------



## Emmylou27

me, me, me!!!

2nd April - pink! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Can't believe we're here already!


----------



## v2007

Can i be put on the list as well. 

Im due 24th April and im :pink: :happydance:

Is there like a lil logo we can get that we can to our siggies like the Dec, Jan, Feb and March Mummies have got. :blush:


V x x


----------



## hayley x

wow looks very prittyfull =] xx


----------



## hayley x

v2007 said:


> Can i be put on the list as well.
> 
> Im due 24th April and im :pink: :happydance:
> 
> Is there like a lil logo we can get that we can to our siggies like the Dec, Jan, Feb and March Mummies have got. :blush:
> 
> 
> V x x

https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/12773-pregnant-pregnancy-blinkies.html

Does this work? Think you meant the due in april blinkie sorry if im wrong and sorri if this link dont work im not clever at this stuff xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Hannah it looks sooo cute :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Updated*

yeh i was thinking that, i don't no where people got the from?


----------



## jenny_wren

hannah ... ill sort out the logo ...!!!
leave it with me ... it'll be much better than the others!!!!!!
loving the list btw!!

xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

Thats really cute. Good Job.


----------



## Lu28

The list looks great Hannah, thanks! Can you add me pretty please?! I'm 3 April with a yellow bump!:happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks Girls :flower:​
and jenny yeh that would be nice about that badges :) x :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

let me eat my dinner and ill be right on it :)


----------



## jms895

Hi girls congrats, will pop on here every so often if you dont mind! Am a March member but I secretly think bubba will be a April baby :hugs: xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Course you can hun :hugs: x


----------



## v2007

Aww the list looks bootiful. 

Thank you. 

I have no idea how to do the blinkie, im technically inept, can sum1 help us. 

V x x


----------



## Shinning_Star

awww Hannah thats a faberooni list! Way way cute well done you!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have no idea hun lol 

but jenny (Jenny_wren) is trying to sort out one for the this thread for april mummies :)


----------



## melissakays

April 1st here and it's blue! :)


----------



## jenny_wren

WE HAVE A BADGE LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/daffodil.jpg

COPY AND PASTE IT ALL INTO THE SIGNATURE BOX AND WE'RE AWAY!!!

XX


----------



## jenny_wren

links on the first page under the list

:D


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Thanks Jenny *​


----------



## Lu28

Thanks Hannah and Jennie!!:friends:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hehehehe we are far to eager .. Hannah could you add me to the April list please ....I am 14th April 09 and I am team Blue hehe x :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Updated *


----------



## MelanieSweets

Thankyou very much chik xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

yourwelcome! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

:flower:


----------



## March mummy

Hi Im due in March hence my name, but i think bubba going to be late as all the boys in my family have a tradition of being late. 

So I will pop in every so often if you dont mind just to see how you all are etc.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Of course we wont mind hun! :) x :flower: 

Boys are stuborn  x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Booooo I can't get the daffodil to work :(

I get the photobucket square saying this image has been deleted, where am I going wrong?!! 

I took the spaces out but it no work :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

have you tried using the one at the top?

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/daffodil.jpg

Test-?


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...x/daffodil.jpg


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yep its jennys link up to it? donno whats rong with that -



*So in furture girls use the one at the top!  *


----------



## jenny_wren

dont you blame me lol ....


----------



## jenny_wren

it does work it just wont let you write the link .... hmmm ....

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/daffodil.jpg[/IMG]

and put a at the beginning
only way i can find around it
stupid website LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol its your one thats not working lol  x


----------



## jenny_wren

works fine now so NUH :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Woooo hoooooo I have a daffodil!
Now to work out how to centre it.............


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wooo hooooo again!
Thanks girls, now I feel like a proper April mum!
XX


----------



## Emmylou27

Yippee! I have a daffodil and I'm on the list!

Thanks girlies :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

I move on over on the 18th I think!!! 27 weeks I think it is?!


----------



## Laura--x

Can i put the logo in my sig now or do i have to wait untill i come over ? :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol, i made this thread and im not 3rd tri yet! Haha! will be in 3 days :rofl: x


----------



## jenny_wren

it was designed to be used!!! and to be like the rest of the groups in 3rd LOL
:rofl:
still part of the club if you're not in 3rd!! go for it!!! :happydance:

weeeeeeeeeeeeee

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol

Im sat here eating a chicken burger and chips from the kebab shop, and wondering why im fat! :rofl: 

any one having or had anything nice tonight?


----------



## HannahGraceee

No one there?.. :rofl: x


----------



## MissMandieMitz

Ok, I'm not in third trimester yet, but I see that people with the same due date as me are on here already. So I might as well add my due date here as well, which is April 29th :]

Oops, forgot to add that we're having a boy!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> lol
> 
> Im sat here eating a chicken burger and chips from the kebab shop, and wondering why im fat! :rofl:
> 
> any one having or had anything nice tonight?

Dan & I made smoky bbq turkey with onions & peppers, small salad & a sweet potato each.. Healthy & gorgeous.. 

Now my sisters are eating chips and I'm like mmmmmmmmmm :hissy:

xXx


----------



## MissMandieMitz

Also, for the badge, I made it so it is like the other ones where you can click it and it links back to this thread



> [*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/85958-april-mummies.html][*img]https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/daffodil.jpg[/img][/url]

Remove the * though, or else it won't work :)


----------



## jenny_wren

did you get your classes sorted out hannah?!??!

x


----------



## jenny_wren

MissMandieMitz said:


> Also, for the badge, I made it so it is like the other ones where you can click it and it links back to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> [*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/85958-april-mummies.html][*img]https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/daffodil.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> Remove the * though, or else it won't work :)Click to expand...


oooooo clever ... :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks! for the new badge link up :) 

and nope!

they said i have to do it at my appointment with my MW! :hissy:


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> Thanks! for the new badge link up :)
> 
> and nope!
> 
> they said i have to do it at my appointment with my MW! :hissy:

Is that ante natal? I got mine thru in the post this morning. It's on valentines day morning! Got a 3 hour session on 14th and 2 hours on the 16th. 

So excited!
X


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im tempted to go to sleep :rofl: x


----------



## jenny_wren

mine start on the 3rd of feb :) and hannah your mw sucks!!!

xx


----------



## nataliecn

i'm gonna be lonely in the april mummies section when i come on after dinner time! all you ladies are hours and hours ahead of me!! it's only 7:10 here... 

speaking of food earlier Hannah... I'm about to eat perogies for the second time today!! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 


what are they??


----------



## nataliecn

omigosh! you've never had a perogie?!?


----------



## jenny_wren

sounds like a type of wine to me or an exotic bird LOL

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

sounds like some a pancake to me lol :rofl: 

or porridge Haha!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i going shopping :) :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

buy anything nice?!?!


----------



## nataliecn

weird... it's like, potato in a flour shell i guess.
sooooo yummy. 
i duno how to describe them well, but they are deliiiiish.


----------



## Lu28

Ooh, I want one now! :munch:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

sounds nice!! 

urmm no i didn't by much, a hooded towel and a blanket for bubs, - and a cosy hoody for me! and some knickers :rofl: x


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:lol 
granny pants yea
:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Actually i got mini breifs!  x


----------



## jenny_wren

lol
i got some disposable knickers the other day:blush:
they're horrible, might as well wrap tissue round my arse LOL:rofl:
dont think ill be wearing them unless i HAVE to 

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 89 days to go  x


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL not a milestone really but weeeeeeeeeeeeeee:happydance:
only tomorrow left for you ... well and the rest of today !!
but still ...........:happydance::happydance: x


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi ladies. I finally found the thread....sorry I haven't been online. I will be in the 3rd tri in a couple of weeks. :hug:


----------



## jenny_wren

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :happydance:
gorgeous display piccie .... yours or the internets?!? lol

x


----------



## JeffsWife07

jenny_wren said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :happydance:
> gorgeous display piccie .... yours or the internets?!? lol
> 
> x

Thanks hun. I found it online. I can't wait until I can take pics like that of my lil princess.


----------



## jenny_wren

me either lol
already got a new camera to do it too :):happydance::happydance:
hehehe hospital wont know what's hit em
ill be setting up a dark room if im in there too long lol:rofl:

x


----------



## JeffsWife07

:rofl::rofl:

I got a new pink digital cam for Christmas. :cloud9:


----------



## jenny_wren

hehehe mine not pink but its sexy :D

xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

hehehe.......mine is pink & sexy.

DH took it to work last night to show pics of our road (snow covered) and our totaled car (slid into the ditch Friday and totaled the car.....but we are ok). Everyone he works with was making fun of him for having a sexy lil pink camera. :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl::rofl:

bet it looks lovely in his hands!!
should get the shoes to match!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

bump pics added on my journal! :)


----------



## jenny_wren

oooooooooooooooooooooo hehehe nosing


----------



## jenny_wren

that is one cute bump :D
loving the belly button!! :rofl::rofl:
hehehe

xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

cute lil bump hun......I feel like a hippo compared to you girls. :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol, i had a bump on pic, but i looked like a huge pig!!


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:a hippo!!!:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh and thanks girls lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: - ok i dont thank jenny any more!  x


----------



## jenny_wren

lol why what did i do?!?!
is this about the belly button penis?!!??!
lol

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

Im only joking!!


----------



## jenny_wren

how is the penis anyways LOL
i think lo's moved mine gone back in a little haha

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL! its great actually marc likes it when i move it!!!


im watching look whos talking i love this filmmm!!!


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:im watching get over it!!
major chick flick !!:happydance:
marc loves the penis eh!!
sorry!!

:rofl::rofl:
x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Lol its all clicks now! haha


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> LOL! its great actually marc likes it when i move it!!!
> 
> 
> im watching look whos talking i love this filmmm!!!

I'm watching it too :happydance::cloud9:

I keep laughing my a*se off.. especially when the baby was still inside 'another finger.. but how am I going to put that in my mouth' :rofl:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL. its one of my fav films in the world! 

only realised it was on after she already had him :(

the bit when they are gonna have sex made me cry


and the bit just then when he called him dada! awww


----------



## HannahGraceee

omg i cant watch the spermies go down, making me cry lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

Just think that happened to us!! haha 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

thats what i was thinking!! and when they went to the hospital, i was nearly in tears :( lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

HAHA I watched it too, your bunch of saddo preggo ladies hehe. Didn't make me cry! LOL Although I was crying at some ridiculous kids program earlier! :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol and your calling _us_ saddo prego ladies!

*Takes one to know one MRS! *​

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

Shinning_Star said:


> HAHA I watched it too, your bunch of saddo preggo ladies hehe. Didn't make me cry! LOL Although I was crying at some ridiculous kids program earlier! :blush:


cheeky cow!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Lol and your calling _us_ saddo prego ladies!
> 
> *Takes one to know one MRS! *​
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



*SECOND* ​:rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: x


----------



## JeffsWife07

Uh oh.......we got pushed back to page 2??? That's not good. 

How is everyone today? I'm a hormonal wreck. :muaha:


----------



## young mum

Can i join april mummies too

Im due the 22nd April

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Not good at all!

Im good thanks, had the nicest bag of sweets in the world, but then felt very sick after lol

Cant wait to see my OH tomoz! Although were going to have "The chat" To try and sort our relationship out a bit, we both don't want bubs coming in to this world to a broken home, i know were not gonna break up so it wont come to that, just need to get some of the issues i need to deal with off my chest lol Wish me luck :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

young mum said:


> Can i join april mummies too
> 
> Im due the 22nd April
> 
> xx

Before i add you

is your name 

Young_mum

or 

Young mum 

(with a gap) sorry don't wanna put it in wrong lol :) x


----------



## JeffsWife07

Best of luck to you Hannah!!! I think it is great you are trying to get everything in your life (including OH) ready for your LO. My step-daughter had the whatever attitude.....whatever happened, happened. Thank God she is with her OH and they live happily with his parents (670 miles away from us :cry:)

young mum~ WELCOME :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks hun! i just had a few issues drewling on my mind, i tried to txt him about it, but he said we have to talk about it face to face lol (Hes trying to be the big daddy man all of a sudden lol) 
but 
if i come online very upset, you will know why lol :rofl:


----------



## young mum

HannahGraceee said:


> young mum said:
> 
> 
> Can i join april mummies too
> 
> Im due the 22nd April
> 
> xx
> 
> Before i add you
> 
> is your name
> 
> Young_mum
> 
> or
> 
> Young mum
> 
> (with a gap) sorry don't wanna put it in wrong lol :) xClick to expand...

Its Young mum,

good luck with your OH tomorrow, im sure everything will be just fine xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

All added do you know where you are having a girl or a boy or keeping it a surpise?


and thank you! :)


----------



## young mum

Having a boy, was suprised at first as my OH and me were both expectin t be told we were having a girl, but are both still over joyed. I cant wait xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ill just add on the list your having a boy :):)

im gonna go now guys 

talk to you 2moz!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## young mum

thank you and good luck :) x


----------



## kellysays2u

Night Hannah. Tomorow we will officially be over here in the third tri where we will have to tri not to be shoved off the first page lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: yepp. ill message on here every day so we dont :rofl: :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Good luck for you and Marcs chat today Hannah (I keep wanting to call you Han lol) 

Finally over here I'm so freaking happy!!

Took some 27 week pics earlier that I'll be posting up soon :happydance:

:hugs:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol you can call me han, and ill call you ash! lol im hopeless at spelling your name!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:happydance::happydance:

I've decided I'm not wearing a bra again lol.. sports bras are soo much more comfy!! 

Now OH is laughing at me :blush:

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know, i was gonna buy a none wired, sports bra thing, but i didnt wanna spend loads, so i looked in primark and they looked horrible! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I hate non wired bras.. I don't want saggy boobs!! 

My sports bra is from primark, it is grey & hot pink (not cool in the slightest but at least it has some pink in it haha) 

I refuse to pay a million pounds for a bra I'll be wearing for a couple of months!! 

It is going to be bad enough finding nice nursing bras!! 

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know! lol

all the ones i saw were silky and i don't do silky lol! :rofl:

neither am i no point really

but i dont mind investing in nursing bras, cos ill be wearing them for 6ish months, i love my nursing bra i have, its just plain white, but im sure it would have been good in the bedroom to just pop your boobs out with one click HAHA! :rofl;


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

Easy access for squirting our OHs in the eye with milk hahahahahaha 

Oh the fun you can have with boobs!!

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

i like the fact we have 3 different conversations going lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Many things need discussing my lady :happydance:

Mothercare have a really nice nursing bra in the sale atm.. when are you meant to buy nursing bras?!!? and in what size?? 

Ooo I feel a bit clueless now!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i donno i just got a 34 d one but its to small now

im seriously consider breaking up with him, he is a prick!!!! :hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

What's happening hun?? 

Is he at yours yet? :hugs:

Remember..the :bike: is there if you need it LOL 

x


----------



## jenny_wren

is he still being a wanker chicken?!?!
want me to beat him up for ya LOL :rofl:

and support bras you should get now really
and nursing bras you dont need until you breastfeed
i just got a few sizes up round the body and a few extra cup sizes up
no point in getting a load they only grow !!! :happydance:

x


----------



## jenny_wren

and Hannah ........

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
XX


----------



## HannahGraceee

hes being more then a wanker! 

Getting annoyed cos i was not really to go to town, and being a prick cos i fell over!
if things are better tonight im going to say go for a break


----------



## jenny_wren

break til after bubbies born?
might help to be alone in all fairness if hes only getting you annoyed
although the offer of beating him up is still there !!!
and when did you fall over you muppit?!?!

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Everything is fine now lol! 

lol it was only in my room, i crouched down and feel on my bum! lol!


----------



## jenny_wren

everythings fine?!?!
good good!!! :happydance::happydance:

and between your penis and falling on your arse
you just make me laugh :rofl::rofl:

not laughing at you ... :hugs:
promise .... :rofl:​


----------



## jenny_wren

i finally made a journal ... :O
toke me hours!!!:dohh:
couldn't think what the hell to type
and then when i got going
i couldn't stop!!:blush:
hehehehe
:rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL jenny I'll browse over there in a mo!

How are all we april mummies feeling! I have had terrible stitch pains all day today, really painful. Next mw app is on fri so will see what they say.


----------



## jenny_wren

ive got my GTT tomorrow so im cacking myself LOL
i had some nasty pains last night :cry:
considered going to the hospital
but i made a promise i wouldn't go 
unless i was bleeding or leaking lol:blush:
otherwise i'd be one of those pain in the arse types
that goes every day thinking theres something wrong
ARGH! :rofl:

xxx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i had sparp pains this morning :(:(


----------



## HannahGraceee

*OHH! i made COOOKKIIEEESS!*

Me and marc did :)


----------



## jenny_wren

what kinda cookies?!?!?!?!

:D yummmm


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mmmm Cookies!! 

I'm staying away from junk food for the next 13 weeks Booo!! :hissy:

I'm sat writing a list of things I need to do/get before baby is born.. Will probably take me a few thousand hours! 

x​


----------



## kellysays2u

How is everyone? 
So is it seeming that everyone is having bump pains now?
What about back aches mine has been killing me lately.
With everything hurting and not feeling her move quite as much it has been worrying me but I think she is just facing my back right now and thats why cause I have used the doppler and her heart beat is still there and around 138-140...

Are all your babies still as active?


----------



## jenny_wren

websites make it easier :happydance:
coz you can calculate how poor 
you're gonna be after you shop LOL ... 
im trying to stay away from crap food:blush:
and failing:rofl:
but trying LOL :rofl:​
x


----------



## lyndsey3010

kellysays2u said:


> How is everyone?
> So is it seeming that everyone is having bump pains now?
> What about back aches mine has been killing me lately.
> With everything hurting and not feeling her move quite as much it has been worrying me but I think she is just facing my back right now and thats why cause I have used the doppler and her heart beat is still there and around 138-140...
> 
> Are all your babies still as active?

I am exactly the same as you. Have been really paranoid about not as much movement, although s/he did give me a good old kicking in bed last night little minx.

As for my back, wowsers it has been a nightmare and I am panicking about all the growth there is to come and how much worse it is going to get! I need a massage table with a hole cut out four your face and one cut out for bump!

I also resemble a dying beetle when trying to get up from laying on the sofa!


----------



## jenny_wren

kellysays2u said:


> How is everyone?
> So is it seeming that everyone is having bump pains now?
> What about back aches mine has been killing me lately.
> With everything hurting and not feeling her move quite as much it has been worrying me but I think she is just facing my back right now and thats why cause I have used the doppler and her heart beat is still there and around 138-140...
> 
> Are all your babies still as active?


back pains!! oh yes!!! everytime i get up to go for a wee i swear my back struggles ... :hissy: and when i sleep:cry:
and babies more active then ever, i think she knows im in pain and decides to add to it a little ... :rofl:
such a little witch ...
but aslong as dopplers picking up a good hb you'll be fine, in pain, but fine lol:happydance:
i should have brought one of them
but she beats me up so much i know she's there!!​
xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ughh back pain is the worst!!

After having my family argument last night (details in my journal) I've spent most of the day in my bedroom & curling up in bed has been the most comfy position for me! 

Question to UK ladies.. 

I may be starting a job that will continue basically until the week before LO is born.. which means I'll be entitled to Maternity Allowance!! 

If I do get this job should I apply for MA then even though I won't have worked the 26 weeks needed until the week before LO is born?? Or do I have to wait until I have worked the 26 weeks to apply?!

Sorry if that makes no sense!! 

x


----------



## jenny_wren

i think you might need to wait until nearer the time incase baby comes out early and you cant work the full amount
not entirely sure though
best to ask citizens advice i think
dont you have to work for an employer 6 months before you're allowed maternity pay?!?!?

x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

jenny_wren said:


> i think you might need to wait until nearer the time incase baby comes out early and you cant work the full amount
> not entirely sure though
> best to ask citizens advice i think
> dont you have to work for an employer 6 months before you're allowed maternity pay?!?!?
> 
> x

Maternity allowance isn't from the employer it is from the job centre.. If you have worked 26 weeks in the 66 weeks before your due date & for 13 of those weeks you have earned over £30 a week then you are entitled to it.

I'm a uni student so I had a summer job & worked 14 weeks & then went back to uni and felt like utter crap so wasn't looking for a job.. now I may have found one yay :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

ooooooooooo i get ya now!! LOL
im not entitled to anything LOL
sucks to be me!!:rofl:
and yay congrats:happydance:
surprised you managed to get one tbh
loads of employers made up excuses not to hire me LOL
can you not phone the job centre and ask them ....?!?!

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yeah I think I'll get in touch with them tomorrow :happydance:

My lists are rather long.. I need to get buying!! 

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I bough more vests today! lol bought 6 long sleved ones but they only had 0-3, so ill have to hunt for long sleeves in newborn and one newborn one that says i love mummy :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

oh a chocolate chip lol ;) x


----------



## jenny_wren

i dont actually have alot of newborn clothes
mines gonna be a pudding anyways:rofl:
so ive just gone 0-3 ive got a couple newborn things 
given to me though
but i thinks shes gonna be too big for them
i got an awesome t-shirt though that says
'if you think im cute, you should see my mum'!!!
hehehe:rofl::happydance:

and you dont wanna run some of those cookies 
over to this side of farnborough do ya?!?!:blush:
LOL

xx​


----------



## Shinning_Star

aWW Jenny how come you think she's gonna be a biggun?


----------



## jenny_wren

because shes got a huge tummy!!!
last scan she weighed normal but the woman said
shes got a pop belly!! LOL:rofl:
you can see it in the scan piccie!!
but then again so did i as a bubby ...
plus shes got a 'fat' gene from both sides of the family
hehehe :rofl:
ive got another scan next month :happydance:
so ill see how big she is then 

xxx​


----------



## kellysays2u

lol jenny 0-3 month clothes arent supposed to be fitting till they way 10 pounds i doubt your baby will be that big lol. Unless you go like 2 weeks over due which we wont let happen to you lol. My friend had a nine pound porker baby and 0-3 months were like blankets on her even the newborn ones were still a little big. You have to worry more about the length then the chubbiness because most baby clothes they determine the size of them mostly on the length of the baby. All my dreams my baby has been really small and my doctor says that I have a tiny baby shes perfectly healthy and normal but they dont expect her to way more then 6.5 pounds at birth...


----------



## jenny_wren

aw bless
in that case i might go and get a few more newborn items
cheers for that :happydance:
more shopping for me :happydance:
thought it went on weight not length
ill check that out next scan as well
i know my little sister was about 3 cms off the world record 
for longest baby LOL :rofl:

but thankies
xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

lol yeah i would probably get a few more things in newborn sizes maybe just not a lot as she may outgrow faster then other babies. Soon they will start estimating weights and we will know if they look like there gonna be bigguns or not lol. Babies now kicking up a storm that i was worried lol.


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi girlies! How is everyone??

I am wondering......where is your LO staying? Marissa is staying really low. She keeps kicking low and punching high. Is this normal? When are they suppose to turn around to a head first position??? I think I need to do some research.

Well, my winter break was great while it lasts but college starts back up next Monday. I got my grades from last semester!! A in Accounting, A in Management, and B in Healthcare Services.:happydance::happydance:

DH & I need to go shopping. We have decided on Marissa's nursery ..... it's gonna be.....Disney Princess.:cloud9: Oh, and her crib will be ready for pick up at the store next week. 

It's snowing here again......:hissy::hissy::hissy: I am SICK of snow!!! I want it to be springtime!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Shinning_Star

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hi girlies! How is everyone??
> 
> I am wondering......where is your LO staying? Marissa is staying really low. She keeps kicking low and punching high. Is this normal? When are they suppose to turn around to a head first position??? I think I need to do some research.
> 
> It's snowing here again......:hissy::hissy::hissy: I am SICK of snow!!! I want it to be springtime!!!!
> 
> :hug:

 Are you sure she's just not punching low and kicking high. LOL I get kicks/punches now right down on my bladder and right up ne the sides of my ribs, If babe is head down I think has legs splayed! LOL I can't tell the difference as both hurt equally. lmao.

AS for spring are you sure thats not to do with the fact you'll have a little baby! hehe.


Jenny I do remember you saying abt her big belly bless, that cld be diabetes though cldn't it (sorry to say.) The clothes do tend to go on length, my ds was 55 cm when born and quickly outgrew newborn infact within a couple of weeks, because he was long! (he was also a 9lb+er.) Was longer than his changin mat at six weeks. lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

Just was curious so looked up world record for longest baby and is 29.5 inches in china last year which abt 74 cm. Wow!


----------



## JeffsWife07

It feels like she is kicking low because it is more powerful down that way. :blush:

I told DH last night that Marissa has his feet and legs.:rofl: He saw my belly jerk from the kick and said.....ouch, does that hurt.:dohh:


----------



## jasonc

my little sister was 69 cms LOL
not quite 3 off but still one lanky baby:rofl:
and yea might be diabetes
find out tomorrow ...:cry:

xxx​


----------



## jenny_wren

that was me up there
OH forgot to log out!!:rofl::rofl:
​


----------



## JeffsWife07

jenny_wren said:


> that was me up there
> OH forgot to log out!!:rofl::rofl:
> ​

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I was trying to figure out that user name.


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## kellysays2u

wait... confused jenny why is ur account different! Wait is that jenny? My guess is your OH created an account lol. Athenas been really low lately i think shes curled up in a ball down there cause i havent gotten any more high kicks lately. Shes moving though thats all i need and a good strong heartbeat.


----------



## kellysays2u

woops must have been writing while you guys posted... that confused the heck out of me lol.


----------



## jenny_wren

it was me yea 
my OH created his own account the other day 
and forgot to log out ....
worry over!!!:happydance:
athena !!
ooooooooo very nice indeedy
im with you kelly mines all curled up ive only gotten about 4 high kicks in total
i think shes just lazy and cant be bothered to move
takes after me already!!!:rofl:
x
​


----------



## JeffsWife07

jenny_wren said:


> im with you kelly mines all curled up ive only gotten about 4 high kicks in total
> i think shes just lazy and cant be bothered to move
> takes after me already!!!:rofl:
> x


Yeah, Marissa hasn't moved around that much.....just lays there and kicks low either telling me to eat or to stop eating. She is very active at night when DH comes home from work and she hears his voice. 

He said last night she's already daddy's lil girl.


----------



## mz_jackie86

I want an April Mummies lil flower badgey thinggggggggggggggggg!!!!Lol

I got an email from cow and gate to say im in 3rd tri now but on here it says from 27 weeks so think ill hover over 2nd and 2rd this week Lol!! xx


----------



## jenny_wren

aw bless her thats so cute:cloud9:
mines a bit of a daddys girl too i think
she only ever plays up whens hes about
she'll soon turn when he starts saying no to her!!
:rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

mz_jackie86 said:


> I want an April Mummies lil flower badgey thinggggggggggggggggg!!!!Lol
> 
> I got an email from cow and gate to say im in 3rd tri now but on here it says from 27 weeks so think ill hover over 2nd and 2rd this week Lol!! xx

put one on !! :happydance:
theres a couple of 2nd tri girlies that have already!!
my pregnancy books all say 26 weeks lol
but i thought id go by the website!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

](*,)im bored.


----------



## jenny_wren

you can bake me some cookies if you want
!!!!:rofl:​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhhhh Yay i got one woopwoop!!!x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have a tummy ache too :(, 

Arent i just Mrs.Complianing tonight!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Who's baking cookies???? I want one!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

*ME ME ME *


I made cookies early :) lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

Think you can toss me one over the pond??? :rofl:


----------



## chel27

hey wheres my cookie?? lmao xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

I think I'll bake some peanut butter cookies right now!!!:blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL
cookie cravings or what!! :happydance:
and hannah the tummy aches probs from the cookies
how many did you eat!!! :rofl:
and id love to see someone try and throw a cookie
from here to america!!!! :rofl:
i only live round the corner hannah
be easier to throw it to me ... :blush:

x ​


----------



## JeffsWife07

:rofl::rofl:
major cookie craving.......I don't have any choco chips so DS & I made peanut butter cookies......my easy recipe.:blush:

cookies are on & baking.:happydance:

I bet throwing a cookie from there to here would def make the record books.


----------



## HannahGraceee

i only made 12 lol, i only had one, marc had two, and my dad had 1, and my sister ate the rest! :rofl: 


sorry :blush:


----------



## JeffsWife07

anyone else feeling pressure down below? sometimes I feel like Marissa is trying to find her way out already.:blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i should have saved one, and fedex'ed it to you  x


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL
i think you might be right
and peanut butter cookies sound lush :cloud9:
post one over yea? :rofl:
save you trying to throw it ...

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> anyone else feeling pressure down below? sometimes I feel like Marissa is trying to find her way out already.:blush:

ME loads!

today i was walking home from the shop,(its litterly across the road) and i thought bubs was gonna fall out!


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> i should have saved one, and fedex'ed it to you  x

:rofl: it might have made it to the states but prob not where I live. FED EX and UPS hate coming to my house....with the roads as bad as they are.


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> i should have saved one, and fedex'ed it to you  x

have you not seen castaway LOL
might never get there!!!
:rofl:
x​


----------



## jenny_wren

JeffsWife07 said:


> anyone else feeling pressure down below? sometimes I feel like Marissa is trying to find her way out already.:blush:

last night def ...
thought she might be trying to escape!!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

atleast some one straided will get a cookie to eat!

Omg, you was in another dream!!! - we had our bubs, and was sat in star quest having a coffee :|..


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else feeling pressure down below? sometimes I feel like Marissa is trying to find her way out already.:blush:
> 
> ME loads!
> 
> today i was walking home from the shop,(its litterly across the road) and i thought bubs was gonna fall out!Click to expand...

wonder what causes the pressure? I know when I was preggie with DS (he was a big baby 7lbs. 4 oz) I carried him low and went into preterm labor. DR said it's where I carried him so low and his weight caused my cervix to give. Now I'm worried about Marissa doing the same.


----------



## jenny_wren

star quest?!?!?!
hahaha 
you've not been in any of mine
mind you ive not been sleeping
not well enough to dream anyways!!

x​


----------



## JeffsWife07

cool dream
I dreamed I gave birth to Marissa. and she was super healthy and happy.:happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

JeffsWife07 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else feeling pressure down below? sometimes I feel like Marissa is trying to find her way out already.:blush:
> 
> ME loads!
> 
> today i was walking home from the shop,(its litterly across the road) and i thought bubs was gonna fall out!Click to expand...
> 
> wonder what causes the pressure? I know when I was preggie with DS (he was a big baby 7lbs. 4 oz) I carried him low and went into preterm labor. DR said it's where I carried him so low and his weight caused my cervix to give. Now I'm worried about Marissa doing the same.Click to expand...

it must just be the weight doing it
obviously we're all having chuncky monkeys
preterm labors not good tho :(

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> star quest?!?!?!
> hahaha
> you've not been in any of mine
> mind you ive not been sleeping
> not well enough to dream anyways!!
> 
> x​

You live in farnborough and dont no what star quest is!:dohh:


----------



## jenny_wren

JeffsWife07 said:


> cool dream
> I dreamed I gave birth to Marissa. and she was super healthy and happy.:happydance:

you're lucky ive had some horrible nightmares:cry:
not recently but they stick with you :hissy:
and hannah always dreams about me LOL

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> star quest?!?!?!
> hahaha
> you've not been in any of mine
> mind you ive not been sleeping
> not well enough to dream anyways!!
> 
> x​
> 
> You live in farnborough and dont no what star quest is!:dohh:Click to expand...

haha no should i?!?!:blush:
first thing comes to mind is that awesome play thingy in the rec?!?!
x​


----------



## JeffsWife07

Marissa is a chuncky monkey.......she had a belly in her last scan. I think it's cause I'm older, quit smoking and eat everything in sight.:blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

JeffsWife07 said:


> Marissa is a chuncky monkey.......she had a belly in her last scan. I think it's cause I'm older, quit smoking and eat everything in sight.:blush:


:rofl:


----------



## MissMandieMitz

Any of you ladies had your glucose test done yet? Omg. That was probably the worst thing I've had to have done so far! I opened the bottle, took a big old drink and looked at my OH and said "It isn't TOO bad". About halfway through the bottle, I took a drink and it made me gag. I ran outside so fast cause I had a bad feeling it was going to come right back up. My OH got me a cup of water so I could take tiny sips inbetween drinks of the glucose, which helped me keep the glucose drink down, thank god. For those of you who have had it done....did the drink give you gas? My god, I had the worst gas cramps after drinking it I felt like I was gonna die.

Anyways, that's just a small update from me..... - wheeeeeee!:happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

ive got it today and im drinking the stuff now LOL

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh god dreading that, I gag at everything these days!


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> star quest?!?!?!
> hahaha
> you've not been in any of mine
> mind you ive not been sleeping
> not well enough to dream anyways!!
> 
> x​
> 
> You live in farnborough and dont no what star quest is!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> haha no should i?!?!:blush:
> first thing comes to mind is that awesome play thingy in the rec?!?!
> x​Click to expand...

Yes it is! lol but it changed to come jungle run like last year


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oww Oww Oww!!

I've burnt my little finger... it blooming hurts!! 

Another day of doing nothing for me.. I am very very bored.. still living up in my bedroom because of the atmosphere in the house.. & I'm watching some random property development show.. some people should NEVER try to develop properties... Idiots!!

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i burnt my tounge on my pot noodle yesterday! :rofl:

i just did the dishwasher

my mum said we can go walk the dogs today, i really should cos it will get me out of the house, and i wont get so fat! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

12 weeks and 5 days to go :|.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

What is with the face? haha

My 20 week scan seems like it was 2 minutes ago.. when actually it was like 7 weeks ago!! 

I can't believe in 2 weeks & 5 days we will be 30 weeks :happydance:

The weather is too miserable here to go out.. I might walk up and down my room just for the exercise :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

ill put my tackies on and a hoodie and my coat and a scalf lol :) and my glooves, ill put a bump band on to keep bubs warm! :rofl: 

:| <-- is im so shocked is going so fast!!!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I can't decide if these last 12 weeks will go fast or not.. 

1st semester at Uni went pretty quickly.. and because of it so did 2nd trimester of pregnancy.. 

Got a feeling 2nd semester is going to drag.. mainly because I don't want to be there & because of the amount of deadlines I have etc.. Which means 3rd tri is going to drag and I reallly don't want it to!! :hissy:

Ugh when they heck am I going to have the time to buy everything LO needs!!


----------



## jenny_wren

internet shopping!?!?!?!

and hannah were you at 
the bradfords bp garage earlier???
if not you've got a pregnant twin!
and i love the play area at the rec!!! 
omg i still go in it :rofl:
and ill have an excuse to go in it soon 
hehehe:happydance:

xx
​


----------



## HannahGraceee

LMAO! I woke up at 11! so no it was no me! 
you would no reconise me if you saw me! i swear, my pic is me pre - pregnancy when i actually made a effort and could wear hair extensions ect ect, now im fat and have short hair! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

she looked just like you!!!
good job i didn't shout out to her!!!:rofl:
you lazy cow LOL

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

So bored. Athena feels like she is about ready to fall out sometimes lately. I didnt think that was supposed to happen yet lol but apparently everyone is feeling that way. I always run to the bathroom thinking her foot or something is just gonna fall right out. I cant believe how many early births there are right now though it seems like all the febuary mums are going to be gone before march... As much as I want bubs I want her to stay in until she is good and healthy and ready to come out. Lets just hope were not all gone before april even hits otherwise there will be lots of lonely girls in here lol.


----------



## jenny_wren

lol well there are loads of us so you never know 
there might be a few left behind!
but yea it seems like everyones early 
we'll have may mums giving birth 
before us at this rate!:rofl:
i always think shes gonna fall down the loo 
when i wee LOL
or a random foots gonna poke out in the bath ....


x​


----------



## kellysays2u

lol lets just hope that all the may mommies dont beat us I will start getting very angry if I go overdue lol. I already cant sleep and my bump isnt even that big yet and my back kills and i am ALWAYS hungry!


----------



## jenny_wren

snap LOL
im exactly the same!!!

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

i wish it was april :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

God I have got sooo much on my mind at the moment :hissy:

A part of me wishes it was April too Han.. but then another part of me is like thank god there's 3 months left, I have so much to buy and do etc etc 

Trying to pretend I'm not hungry right now haha.. I've had a sandwich, walkers baked crisps, celery sticks, 2 plums and a low fat yoghurt for lunch! 

Now I want more food.. I think it's because I'm feeling so stressed 

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive only had 

Egg on toast with a creamy cheese a herb sauce with mushrooms and a yougurt today lol it was lush lol

need to get a drink though very thirtys 

i wish i was pretty again


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

You crazy lady!!

I bet you still look gorgeous!! :hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

I am sure we all just feel gross but look gorgeous. I am half and half on wishing it was april as we dont yet have everything... If I had everything though I would be totally all for it being april. Except the birth part lol. Why do I always have to be HUNGRY!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i wish i had long hair!
or atleast could wear my hair extensions maybe id look a bit better lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG FULL TERM IN 9 weeks and 5 days


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han you are deliberately trying to scare me aint you! haha

I really fancy a bowl full of baby beetroot, even though last time I had a bowl full it turned my pee purple (TMI SORRY) :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol so on the 25th of march, ill be having loads of :sex: currys and long walks lol


----------



## jenny_wren

that means im full term in just over 9 weeks!!
jesus:happydance:
looking forward to all the sex, curries and baths tbh LOL
:rofl:
not at the same time obviously ...:blush:
although ...

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

and yea soz about not replying on msn
was in the bath:cloud9:
made me feel all icky:cry:
so i made it a quick wash

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

sounds intresting :sex: curry and a bath at the same time


i might go for a long walk and have a curry at the same time lol :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

LOL 

25th March onwards.. 

I'll be sat on my arse, eating NOTHING spicy (which is a shame because I LOVE CURRY!) and not bathing :rofl: LOL (I will still shower obviously) and Dan will have to go without sex! 

I refuse to have this baby early lol


----------



## jenny_wren

now sex walking and curry i'd like to see lol

i cba with sex atm so jasons REALLY 
looking forward to 37 weeks:rofl:
ive told him we're on a mission 
as soon as i hit full term lol

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

and 

ash, i doubt dan would wanna have sex with you if you dont bath for a couple of weeks :rofl: 

good job your be showering :rofl: xx x x x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I wonder how easy it is to have :sex: with a HUGE bump *My mind ponders*

I shall start Mission 'GET BABY OUT NOW!!' on 5th April haha 

I'll move back from uni on 3rd April. 
Spend 4th April packing stuff away and getting everything well and truly prepared for baby! 
Spend 5th onwards walking, eating curry, having sex anyway possible & taking baths... if I can still fit in the bath by then!!

I love having plans :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

i bet you a tenner you're plans 
dont go as planned LOL:rofl:
im not even making a birth plan
because it'll only got to pots anyways
lol

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Aahhh im so excited after reading your little plann!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Shhhh it will work!! 

It HAS to work! 

The plan doesn't actually have to go to plan.. as long as LO doesn't come until I'm back in Lincoln! 

Everyone in the medical profession I've met in Leicester has been SO RUDE! I do not want to have baby there!! 

Plus Dan will be living in Lincoln so if LO decides to come early he will have to drive like a mad man to get to Leicester :rofl:


----------



## KelBez

due april 16th and having a boy!


----------



## HannahGraceee

You already on there hunn :) x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

PG tips advert = SO F*CKING ANNOYING!!

I want to to make my tea but someone is downstairs & I don't fancy seeing anyone tonight. :hissy:


----------



## jenny_wren

OMG tell me about it
the first time you watch it
its hilarious
now its just plain
ANNOYING:hissy:
and soooooooooooooooooo
OVERPLAYED!​


----------



## MissMandieMitz

Last night I told my OH we couldn't BD for atleast 6 weeks after birth. His reaction was "6 WEEKS? WHAT?! WHYYYYY?!??!" Poor guy :rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girls, I'm not over yet but saw the APril thread :) If I could join the other ladies on April 26th with a little lady expected x There are soo many of us in APril.!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think I'll be telling my OH that he will never be coming near me with his thing again :rofl::rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

I told my OH he had to wait at least six weeks afterwards to and he was like umm doubt thats going to happen and I was like looks like your gonna have to go find yourself a playtoy then cause it aint going to be with me. He thinks its just me saying that we cant have sex lol. 

I have a question do any of you have a list of baby stuff needed? I cant seem to find a good one anywhere.


----------



## AprilMum2009

7th April Pink-Girl :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

YAY MORE APRIL GIRLIES
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
welcome to the nut house
pull up a chair!!
xxxxx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I can't believe there is like 64 of us!!! (Yes I was sad and counted lol) 

Summer must've been very busy months for humping haha :sex:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Girlies are winning in april


----------



## HannahGraceee

all 5 of us :sex: the same day lol


----------



## jenny_wren

64!! LOL :rofl:
no ones got anything better to do
then have sex in the summer
obviously LOL

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> all 5 of us :sex: the same day lol

:rofl::rofl:
i was the only one having sex
:blush:

x​


----------



## chel27

ha ha well the way i see it is that what with the credit crunch!! everyone decided to stay in and shag lmao xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

Oh I was having sex too lol. No doubt about that one!


----------



## kellysays2u

Actually I told my gram I was the virgin mary soooo... maybe i wasnt having sex lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I changed my ticker back to how it should be :blush: lol x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> I changed my ticker back to how it should be :blush: lol x

Haha...

And now we shall all do the same! We have to all be on the same day duhh!! :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol it was confusing me to much cos its not my due date in 88 days its in 89 days lol 

and we go up on a wednesday not a tuesday so i changed it back


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

We are still in 3rd Tri so that is all that matters lol

89 DAYS WOOO!! :happydance:

I am really f*cked off today! (Already!!)

Two girls I know (one I am no longer friends with.. one I haven't spoke to for ages but still have her on facebook) decided to have a convo about me.. 

One telling the other I'm pregnant.. & that she has sent me loads of messages saying congrats.. (I only sort of announced on there I was pregnant on New years day and I DEFINITELY have had no congrats off her) 

And saying that Dan is big and Fat :growlmad::growlmad: and basically slating me!

Surprisingly enough the one I'm no longer friends with (haven't spoke to her in over a year) was the one NOT slagging me off! 


It really infuriates me that people can be such compulsive liars!! 
I really hate people that lie, it grates on me.. because I don't think there is any need for it!! :hissy:

I'm so pleased I have Dan, because he is the greatest boyfriend ever, and I'm so pleased we are having our lil baby because my life has so much more meaning now! :cloud9:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Arghhh! there just jelous - ive been added in to loads of conversations with people, 1) have no idea who the are or 2) havent spoke to them in years 

Boys, Girls and Adults!

Slagging me of telling me im stupid ect ect, and telling me to get an abortion! :|

Im the happiest i can ever be and i know you and dan are too, dont listen to them! 
there just being childish


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

If this was say 100 years ago.. it would be very common for females our ages to have kids, and even younger than us! 

I don't feel like I'm wasting one ounce of my life having LO! I'm still going to have my degree, if I want to better myself further in the future I will do. 

I know I moan a lot but I couldn't be happier! Well unless I won the lottery!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I changed my ticker back to how it should be :blush: lol x
> 
> Haha...
> 
> And now we shall all do the same! We have to all be on the same day duhh!! :dohh:Click to expand...

:happydance: I don't feel alone any more!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think I'm going to be very bored today!

Dan is going on field sales to get some more customers :happydance: I went with him yesterday but he said he felt like I was watching him (Well I was but what else was I meant to do? Dance around? :muaha: hehe) so I'm not allowed to go today! 

I want to watch season 4 of desperate housewives but all my dvd players seem to be packing up!! (I have one built into my tv.. won't play the disc at all!.. Dan has brought one over from his but doesn't have the remote, so it means I've got to watch all the episodes on the discs but I've already seen episode 1, 2 & 3!.. and my laptop won't play discs atm grrr!!)

:hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I changed my ticker back to how it should be :blush: lol x
> 
> Haha...
> 
> And now we shall all do the same! We have to all be on the same day duhh!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I don't feel alone any more!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I think I'm going to be very bored today!
> 
> Dan is going on field sales to get some more customers :happydance: I went with him yesterday but he said he felt like I was watching him (Well I was but what else was I meant to do? Dance around? :muaha: hehe) so I'm not allowed to go today!
> 
> I want to watch season 4 of desperate housewives but all my dvd players seem to be packing up!! (I have one built into my tv.. won't play the disc at all!.. Dan has brought one over from his but doesn't have the remote, so it means I've got to watch all the episodes on the discs but I've already seen episode 1, 2 & 3!.. and my laptop won't play discs atm grrr!!)
> 
> :hissy:

Awwwwww

Dance around! :rofl:

:bike:


Im soooo tiredd!!!!!!!!:hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've just started watching it from the start again lol.. 

I'm going to know the fricking words off by heart soon! 

LO has turned nocturnal.. for the majority of the day baby doesn't kick much.. but in the middle of the night I get kicked galore :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I very much hope bub keeps its sleep pattern kicks from 11am - 11 at night :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL :rofl: just had 4 peices of toast 

and want more!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

I've had porridge & 2 apples.. I'm keeping up being healthy :happydance:

I think baby might be going through a growth spurt though because I seem to be hungry every hour or so!! 

Greedy baby :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol im mrs.housework today

and i have to go over town to get poetatos and milk (and a pic - a - mix ) 


im making dinner tonight 

shepherds pie :) lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo yum yum!!

I think I shall have spicy bolognese again it is soooo yum!! :happydance:

I've got to go to the supermarket, but not till Dan comes back.. I've put him on a diet bless him & he is doing really well! :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww bless him!

i need to change marcs! all he eats is processed foods and no fuit and veg! :|


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Dan used to eat white bread with every meal, he would have a big meal & then two pieces of bread with it.. so far this week he has only had two pieces of nimble wholemeal bread when he had a bowl of soup :happydance: 

I'm so proud of him!!

I love my fruit and salads.. I've got off veggies but I will happily eat lettuce, peppers, tomatoes and cucumber until the sun doesn't shine!! 

I can't wait for it to be strawberry season again, Leicester market does some gorgeous strawberries and they are like 50p/£1 a punnet unlike the markets that are like £3!! 

The b*tch I was on about earlier is now deleted from facebook, she decided to send me a message attacking me so I said what I had to say (Basically that I had more important things going on in my life to waste my time with a petty ignorant liar like her) and blocked her.. Happy Ashleigh :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: for dan for being a good boy :) lol 

Marc doesnt like white bread only wholemeal or tiger lol, I LOVE WHITE BREAD!

argg stewberrys and raspberrys and melons arghhh yummm :):) x

:happydance: for Ashleigh for tellling that b*tch straight!! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I cant bealive at the end of the month there will be 67 days too go! 

and the end of feb there will be 39 :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

and Feb is the shortest month ever!! (and the busiest month for me too!)

Han you have to stop with these revelations!! My brain is trying to keep them away so I don't get too scared haha :hissy:


----------



## jenny_wren

agreed !!
just think it's even shorter for me
so i read them and im like OMG:hissy:
i love the way you've put you blokes 
on diets!:rofl:
i just wait for mine to say hes 
getting fat and then he does it
all by himself:happydance:
saves me being mean 
lol
:rofl:
x

​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol ill try and stop lol :rofl:

im so saying my boyfriend's fat, i would just prefer him to eat fruits and veggies cos he wont eat any
and wouldnt even try a stewbery or a peice of melon :|


----------



## jenny_wren

blindfold him ...
make him eat them that way
LOL:rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

he wont! lol he is the most picky eater ive ever met in my whole life!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i have my MW ap next wednesday ill let you know if i can get the feb classes x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm not feeling too happy today :cry: It is making me want to eat the house!! 

:hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ill send you some of my pic a mix :)

cheer up hun :)


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL ive got a box of biscuits in front of me!:happydance:

and yea let me know if you can :D
how you gonna get from town to manor?
x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

My mummy or daddy :) 


Arghhh my sister is a nob! laughing cos she was standing on a pond today! - its probably cos I'm gonna be a mummy i just think that's so irresponsible


----------



## jenny_wren

but just think ...
i bet you used to do it!!:rofl:
i know i did!!:blush:
that little pond by the skate park
used to freeze up really good lol

x

​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive never done it honestly 
i know i sound like a right nancy but! people do it and fall in and waste the firemen's time and ambulance's time, they should have been doing it the first place!


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL
ive never fallen in though:happydance:
i was even heavier back then:blush:
i wouldn't have done it if
i thought id fall through it
how embarrassing lol
:rofl:

​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Nom Nom Nom.. 

I'm eating the house haha

Well sandwich, crisps, yoghurt, fruit, pickled onions and some cheese :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

it made me so cross when i saw that pic of a adults walking a toodler on the ice :hissy: x


----------



## jenny_wren

now thats stupid!
parents should know better

yoghurt and pickles onions !
sounds really nice ... 
on a cocktail stick LOL
:rofl:

you sure you got enough 
food there ash?
lol
:rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Your not allowed to call ASH, ASH! :rofl::rofl:


only joking :rofl::rofl:​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

NOM NOM NOM 
:pizza:​
My crisps are walkers baked so they are 'healthy' LOL 
Food is my emotional best friend!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

> *Food is my emotional best friend!!*

ITS NOT MINE...





















its just my bestfriend in genral! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

healthy crisps!! haha
its mine too so ill let you off 
:happydance:
x
​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Your not allowed to call ASH, ASH! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> only joking :rofl::rofl:​


what the hell do you want
me to call her LOL
bob?!?!

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Your not allowed to call ASH, ASH! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> only joking :rofl::rofl:​
> 
> 
> what the hell do you want
> me to call her LOL
> bob?!?!
> 
> x​Click to expand...

Bob is actually my weekend name :winkwink: 
Friday to Sunday baby!!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

you will now be known as BOB!!!
:happydance::happydance:
happy hannah?!?!?!
:rofl:
x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


YES! 

:rofl:

you can be in the club to Jen

Han, Jen and Ash :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

there's a club?!?!
lol saddos!:hugs:
what if you have a name 
that cant be shortened?!?!
or you going on 3 letters!

wait wait wait
what club lol??
:rofl:
x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

If someone has a name that can't be shortened then they can't be part of the club duhhh 
:rofl:
I've now munched on all my food 
:happydance:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol i just made it up lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

P.s.. 

Awww Dan wants to be part of our club bless him!! :hugs:

:rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh 

*Duhhh *

Jen!


----------



## jenny_wren

well thats harsh
LOL

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Dan Can! :):) WOOO. :happydance:


Marc cant, you cant realy shorten his name Maybe to Mac :| lmao :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL
jason can!!
haha
:rofl:

hannah you'll just have to 
be lonely LOL
:rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

NOOOOOOO

but but..

if you say Mac, it sound like marc in a diffrent acent ;)


----------



## jenny_wren

doesn't count
accept it
you're the loner
in the club LOL
:rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mac reminds me of Friends... MAC AND CHEESE!! 

Or that song.. 

Return of the Mac :rofl:

I could do with some popcorn whilst I'm watching desperate housewives... 

Oooo it is getting soo good! 

:happydance:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

toffee popcorn!!!!!

yummmmmmmmmm
:rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I feel sick!

ate to much pic - a - mix :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Where the heck is my share?!?

I want some fizzy sweeties!!

Actually I want all food :rofl:

x​


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hello ladies,

Well aren't you all just cosy, hehe! I can sympathise jenny, your 3rd, I'm 1st eeek!.

Had mw today, bloods fine, urine fine, baby fine, head down back to back mind but no surprises ds was! measurements spot on!

I'm eating like a house today, think I oer spent my extra 500 calorie allowance today! AHHHH well.

Been getting painful braxton hicks, not bad pain just niggly mw not worried said it's normal, even though thought they suppost to be painlessbut apparently little niggles is nothing to worry about! Luckily I remember how similar labour pain is to period pain and I know I'm not having contractions, but BH are ertainly not comfy!


----------



## jenny_wren

i get bh all through the night ...
i haven't slept in sooo long lol 
betting on the fact shes going to be a night baby!!

and yay for all your results being good
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think my bubs is defo a day baby! :) lol


----------



## bumpsmum

quick update from me bump is most definately BLUE yay &#9829; :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wooo! :)

we just need one more yellow to make it even lol


----------



## jenny_wren

bumpsmum said:


> quick update from me bump is most definately BLUE yay &#9829; :happydance::happydance::happydance:

congrats :D
:happydance:

x


----------



## hayley x

Yayyy!!!another blue =] xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

bedy bys in 20 mins, work 2moz argh


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Lmao.. 

TMI but one of my nipples started leaking earlier.. night round patch on my top :rofl: 

It was the funniest thing ever to OH!! (Mission: squirt milk in his face is sooo on!!) :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

58 days till one month to go :happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

Hannah I think everyone is going to be more scared of your updates then the actual labor lol. 

How was everyones day today? Mine sucked. Found out the store OH was transfered to is closing so he is out of a job. No fun cause no one will higher me right now or at least they wont admit to it they just told me they weren't hiring till late spring... hmm convenient how when they asked when I was due I said April and there like oh how wonderful a little spring princess. I hate people. Now there is no money coming into the house till OH finds another job. Which means baby furniture shopping is on an even longer hold then before. It looks like Athena might not ever be allowed to be born...

I am waiting on my OH and his best friend who is up visiting to return with pizza. 4 large pizzas should cover me right lol. SOOOO hungry! Actually I can never eat more then two slices without feeling sickly. 

Hope everyone had a good day and I want to be part of the club... I am so lonely over here across the ocean lol....


----------



## luvnafctn

We're expecting a baby girl on April 9th!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i like my updates makes time go quicker! lol


:hugs: hopefully it getts better on the job front hunn! :(


----------



## hayley x

does time feel like its going slow for you?? I feel that since christmas its just dragged!! =[ I have my 4d scan on monday so maybe im just looking forward to that and thats why its goin slow!! xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh I am so jealous!!
Me want a 4D scan!

Off to spend the day with my bestest friend today :happydance:
Shall be nice to get out the house and have some girlie time!

I can't believe it is 10th Jan already.. that means it is nearly the middle of Jan!! 

Scary Much?!

x​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls, 

Im at work and im sooooo bored! Luckily not to many phone calls today!
I had 1 hrs sleep and i am knackered...hopefuly ill sleep when i get in from work but im on a 7-7 shift 8 n half hrs to go....
My eyes r stingin so much!

Whats everyone up 2 2day anyway? xx


----------



## kellysays2u

I am having a nice stay in the house as it is like negative 20 out right now and OH is having a day with his friend. Whats everyone else up to?


----------



## HannahGraceee

i just got home from work was so boring!!!


----------



## kellysays2u

Wow I think this is the first day that there has not been at least 5 new pages added lol. Everyone must finally be busy cause its the weekend lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know, where is everyone?


----------



## MelanieSweets

hello everyone, i am so close to joining you in the 3rd Tri, not long now yay!! Hope all you April Mummies are doing well ?? xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## chel27

hello everyone im here :happydance::happydance::happydance: i need someone to talk to before i end up eating my house :rofl::rofl::rofl: come on distract me :rofl::rofl::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It was soo nice to go out yesterday and spend time with my girlie!! :happydance:

We saw her sister whilst we were out (she had a baby girl 5 months ago) and has offered to give me loads of stuff!! Yay! 

I'm really proud of OH, as I've told a couple of the girlies I've but him on a diet, he started on monday but we forgot to weigh him, so weighed him on tuesday & then because he is an impatient so and so he wanted weighing today.. so weighed him and he has lost 3 pounds in 5 days! :happydance::happydance:

Ahh such a good weekend 

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:

im happy i havent gained any more weight :)

Starting Tuesday im going on a healthier diet - nothing extreme just cutting out sweets and stuff,more fruits and veg, being more active and drinking atleast 8 cups of water daily

updates on this will be on my journal :)


i dont wanna be a fat old Offt when the babys born lol


----------



## codex

Hello Everyone :D


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Heya!! :happydance::happydance:

Gosh there is SO many people that are going into labour before 40 weeks.. and it is their first child.. I'm scared now! 

I weighed myself earlier too (I've been eating super healthy this week so wanted to make sure I wasn't still piling on weight) and I've lost 3lb.. (I think I must've put on about 7/10 pounds over xmas & new year from eating crap) so I'm happy. 

I know you aren't meant to lose weight etc but I haven't been dieting at all, I've just not eaten junk. I've had three sensible meals a day plus snacks if I've wanted them! 

:happydance:


----------



## hayley x

Its weird when u think that full term is 37 weeks and we're nearly 28 weeks so thts 9 weeks time...sounds soooo kool!! even though Im pretty sure I will go over and potentially have just over 14 weeks left (that sounds ages).

Didnt I read in your other post that your boyfriend also lost 3lb? Thats probs about the weight our little ones weigh now!! Least once we had babies we can diet properly, I havent weighed myself dont think i dare, but I think ive only really added weight to my bum...looks like theres another baby growing there haha!!

xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

hayley x said:


> Its weird when u think that full term is 37 weeks and we're nearly 28 weeks so thts 9 weeks time...sounds soooo kool!! even though Im pretty sure I will go over and potentially have just over 14 weeks left (that sounds ages).
> 
> Didnt I read in your other post that your boyfriend also lost 3lb? Thats probs about the weight our little ones weigh now!! Least once we had babies we can diet properly, I havent weighed myself dont think i dare, but I think ive only really added weight to my bum...looks like theres another baby growing there haha!!
> 
> xxx

Yeah he has lost 3lb too! I've put him onto weight watchers & I think it is really good.. if you want to have a day where you do a fair bit of snacking, you can alter your meals to fit in with it so you don't have to go over your points. I think it is sooo easy! 

My Grandma was telling me earlier that when she had my aunty she went A MONTH overdue!! because back then they would let you go that far past your due date! Just imagine that *EEK!* 

When I think god the baby is only 3lb and I've put on like X amount of lbs HOWWW!... I always forget that I'm carrying water/fluid/blood/placenta/milk (my boobs weren't small to begin with .. now they are just mental!) etc 

How fast are we meant to put on weight now?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've just found the answer to my own question.. 

The majority of women put on about 11lbs in 3rd tri!!

Jesus that sounds SO much!! :hissy:


----------



## jenny_wren

my god thats nearly a stone!! 
i sooo dont need to weigh a stone more:hissy:
and thats just the 3rd tri:cry:
no wonder we've all been hungry
cant wait to get some sort of figure back LOL
:happydance:
x​


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey ladies!

We are suppose to gain around 11lbs. in our 3rd Tri???? OMG I will be huge. For the past week I have felt like my bump is not getting any bigger. Should I be worried??? Marissa is very active but it's like my bump just is not growing. 

We bought the crib bedding set!!! and a comfy mattress for Marissa.
 



Attached Files:







disney princess crib bedding set.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mummy to be

Chas.. i am the same!!!! i am feeling Layla move all the time but i dont think my bump is growing lol :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww Jeffswife I am so jealous of the crib and bedding stuff... My OH and I really need to get jobs soon. We have no money for anything right now. My sister luckily seems like she is going to help us out with clothes and stuff though but I need a place for her to sleep!


----------



## jenny_wren

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> We are suppose to gain around 11lbs. in our 3rd Tri???? OMG I will be huge. For the past week I have felt like my bump is not getting any bigger. Should I be worried??? Marissa is very active but it's like my bump just is not growing.
> 
> We bought the crib bedding set!!! and a comfy mattress for Marissa.

it's gorgeous!!
and my bump grew last night
woke up this morning and i was
like WOOOOOW lol:happydance:
cant feel her moving so much now :(

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> We are suppose to gain around 11lbs. in our 3rd Tri???? OMG I will be huge. For the past week I have felt like my bump is not getting any bigger. Should I be worried??? Marissa is very active but it's like my bump just is not growing.
> 
> We bought the crib bedding set!!! and a comfy mattress for Marissa.

Awww cutest bedding EVER! :):cloud9:





And...


TELL me that is a lie? 11lbs? no way... i dont need that!


----------



## kellysays2u

Yeah apparently your supposed to gain like a half a pound to a pound a week till delivery. Its crazy... But its mostly baby and placenta that will all be gone once you have baby... oh yeah and milk. Its not like your adding fat...


----------



## HannahGraceee

Its better not lol! 

ive gained so much weight its unbeliveable, i thought i was fat before, not look at me, im a beached whale! lol


----------



## hayley x

Do you get a book or something that tells you how many points a certain thing is....say like you have a jacket potato with cheese and butter, how many points is that? How many points you allowed in a day or does it depend how much weight your tryin to lose?

Bloody hello a month overdue!! Even now im tired and my belly feels heavy, I cant imagine havin to go one whole month overdue!! Think i would jump up and down every second to try put more pressure on my cervix! Im so thankful they only let u go 2 weeks over now, your poor nan, how much did your aunt weigh?

I dont know how much Ive put on i think i will worry more when the baby is born!! Ive never really been to woried about my weight, but i think i would like to be smaller than i was before!! phah well see, one can dream lol. Im loving my new pregnancy boobs, I was pretty small to begin with and now theyre just right but i know they will go saggy after hahaha!!

Talkin of boobs, when are they supposed to start 'leaking' as ive had no sign yet and am getting worried that maybe my body wont let me breastfeed!!

xxx


----------



## codex

11 lbs??? WOW that does sound like a lot.

Haley- you may not leak at all. Some do some don't. I never did with my son and haven't yet with this pregnancy :)


----------



## hayley x

codex said:


> 11 lbs??? WOW that does sound like a lot.
> 
> Haley- you may not leak at all. Some do some don't. I never did with my son and haven't yet with this pregnancy :)

And did u still go on to produce milk as normal?? xxx


----------



## codex

hayley x said:


> codex said:
> 
> 
> 11 lbs??? WOW that does sound like a lot.
> 
> Haley- you may not leak at all. Some do some don't. I never did with my son and haven't yet with this pregnancy :)
> 
> And did u still go on to produce milk as normal?? xxxClick to expand...

Yes :D I had tons and tons. I was able to BF and pump for bottles. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## JeffsWife07

Ok, I am suppose to gain between 28 to 40 lbs. this pregnancy (according to my nutritionist). My fat ass has already gained almost 40lbs. :blush: I'm working out and walking everyday when Marissa gets here and the DR releases me for exercise. I have never had problems losing weight....always had probs gaining, but I'm not going back to smoking so it will prob be harder to lose....plus I love food now!!!

My boobs didn't leak with DS until I was 36 weeks. I am already leaking with Marissa.

kellysays2u~have you looked in consignment shops for baby items? DH & I don't have much money and I plan to hit the consignment shops very soon looking for things for Marissa. One of my good friends just told me should bought an exersaucer for $12 the other day. 

:hug:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

hayley x said:


> Do you get a book or something that tells you how many points a certain thing is....say like you have a jacket potato with cheese and butter, how many points is that? How many points you allowed in a day or does it depend how much weight your tryin to lose?
> 
> Bloody hello a month overdue!! Even now im tired and my belly feels heavy, I cant imagine havin to go one whole month overdue!! Think i would jump up and down every second to try put more pressure on my cervix! Im so thankful they only let u go 2 weeks over now, your poor nan, how much did your aunt weigh?
> 
> I dont know how much Ive put on i think i will worry more when the baby is born!! Ive never really been to woried about my weight, but i think i would like to be smaller than i was before!! phah well see, one can dream lol. Im loving my new pregnancy boobs, I was pretty small to begin with and now theyre just right but i know they will go saggy after hahaha!!
> 
> Talkin of boobs, when are they supposed to start 'leaking' as ive had no sign yet and am getting worried that maybe my body wont let me breastfeed!!
> 
> xxx

Potato is 1 point per 100g.. an average sized potato is usually 2 points.. cheese is 2 points for an ounce (always grate cheese, you get more!) and butter is about 1 point (but depends on how much you use) 

Breastfeeding women can go on WW, & I think that is good. Too many people mix dieting with healthy eating. You can eat anything on WW (Lol i sound like such a WW addict!) 

I thought we was meant to put on half a pound a week so then that is 6 pounds all together, but if you have an average 7lb baby, & baby weighs about 2.5/3 lb atm.. I just can't believe I'll only put on about 6lb.. would definitely be nice though!!

Only one of my boobs is leaking (only a lil bit twice) but I do not like it at all haha! I'm such a girl! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

i wanna go on WW when i had the baby, i just like the points counting part! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> i wanna go on WW when i had the baby, i just like the points counting part! :rofl:

Me too! 

I like having a challenge eg.. keeping within the points *Geek alert* :rofl:

I'm going back to Leicester later :sad2::hissy:

Never in my life have I wanted to do something less!! 

My next midwife appointment isn't until 27th Jan & that's another 2 weeks + 1 day away! I'll be almost 30 weeks then!! Grr.. 

Baby isn't moving much at the moment either, I have to drink loads of cold water & rub my stomach loads to get baby to kick.. 

I was saying to OH the other day I wish there was a regulatory 30 week scan.. so like we get one every 10ish weeks 20 weeks is too long to wait to see my baby :hissy:


x


----------



## hayley x

My goodness the points sound confusing, how many points are you allowed a day? I must admit tho it does sound fun =] Think I will defo have to look into it once the baby's here!! 

My next appointment isnt til 20th and i thought that was late as i'll be 29 weeks the next day! I agree that there should be a later scan too, on here lots of people talk about going for growth scans if theyre measuring different but i think everyone should get one =[ 

I keep getting a feeling in my belly that he is literally shaking, i think he is attacking himself!! My whole belly moves really fast is this normal? And for the last few days i feel him stretch out cause the movement goes from one side to the other and i cant feel him kick out at both sides if that makes sense. I hate it when he has his quite days, but he wont move even if i have a cold drink =[ I thought today would be one of those days as i have my 4d scan but so far hes been moving be just my luck for him to go to sleep when we get there lol!!

How is everyone today xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

OMG you lucky so and so!

I still want a 4D scan but just can't afford one at all. 

The other night baby hadn't moved all day so I spent like an hour trying to get baby to move, I fricking hate that I have an anterior placenta so I have to be in the right position to feel baby kick.. and when I have days like that I don't want to ring anyone up in case it is just because of the way my placenta is. 

If I'm in Lincoln, I've got to ring up the Assessment Unit for 20 weeks +. 
But if I'm in Lincoln I've just got to go to A&E, no set numbers to ring or anything :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i wanna go on WW when i had the baby, i just like the points counting part! :rofl:
> 
> Me too!
> 
> *I like having a challenge eg.. keeping within the points *Geek alert* *
> 
> I'm going back to Leicester later :sad2::hissy:
> 
> Never in my life have I wanted to do something less!!
> 
> My next midwife appointment isn't until 27th Jan & that's another 2 weeks + 1 day away! I'll be almost 30 weeks then!! Grr..
> 
> Baby isn't moving much at the moment either, I have to drink loads of cold water & rub my stomach loads to get baby to kick..
> 
> I was saying to OH the other day I wish there was a regulatory 30 week scan.. so like we get one every 10ish weeks 20 weeks is too long to wait to see my baby :hissy:
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...

Omg im exactly the same! :rofl:

My next MW ap is the 14th(Bloods taken!!! & hopefully i have my bump measured at long last!) and then i book another one for the 4th of Feb 

i want another scan, i had a dream, bump messaured 36 weeks and i had to go to have a scan, and there was 2! lol would be funny if that happened now :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

i get another scan !!!
hehehe:happydance:
but thats because my placentas all
confuzzled lol:rofl:
but i reckon everyone should get 
another one about 32-33 weeks
i was gonna get a 4d scan 
but they're soooo expensive:hissy:
i refuse to pay 100 quid
for one pic
i'd laugh sooo much if you had
twins hannah!:rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

anyone else feeling baby less?!?!
she only kicks me a few times a day
if im lucky:hissy:
and im used to her beating me up
i had a growth spurt over the
weekend and now i feel hardly anything
:cry:

x​


----------



## hayley x

Im Bacckkkk =] omg the 4d scan was the BESTEST scan ive ever had and now im just too hyper!! He looks the spitting image of his daddy lol.

He has been moving loads and loads for a few days now but he decided to be stubborn at the scan hehe! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hayley i dislike you :smug: 

Only joking just jealous cos i want one!! lol

looking forwards to see some pickys young lady! :)


----------



## hayley x

I want another one already... Ill post some pictures now in a new thread =] xx


----------



## jenny_wren

hayley ... 
you best be putting pics up
:blush:
stick one up of his dad too
i wanna be nosey LOL

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

hayley x said:


> I want another one already... Ill post some pictures now in a new thread =] xx

:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## hayley x

=[ I dont know how to do it it says 'The Dimension limits for this filetype are 620 x 280. We were unable to resize your file so you will need to do so manually and upload it again. Your file is currently 640 x 480.' anyone know how to change it im not too good with pictures xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

https://www.online-image-editor.com/index.cfm

upload it on there and resize it
then just save back to your comp
thats what i do with mine :D

x​


----------



## hayley x

How much do i resize it to and what format?? is it jpg?? xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

half the size of it and see if the site lets you load it then
jpg would work fine :)
ive put jpg pics on here so ...

x​


----------



## hayley x

I cant work this thing =[ but just had a brain wave, i think last time i added them to facebook then saved them from facebook and uploaded it that way cuz think that automatically resizes it on there!! thank youu xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

good idea :happydance:
and your welcome
and hurry up LOL
:rofl:
x​


----------



## hayley x

jenny_wren said:


> good idea :happydance:
> and your welcome
> and hurry up LOL
> :rofl:
> x​

DONE!! =] xxx


----------



## hayley x

Here's baby compared to me and his dad. If I had a picture of his daddys face straight on (if that makes sense) then I think you would definately be able to see how much they look like eachother!! On the moving scan I could definately see that hes a mini Richard... Im just here to keep him warm till hes bigger, cant see that he looks anything like me!! 

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Gosh! they do look alike, defo daddys little boy there! :)


----------



## jenny_wren

that actually do .. the nose is identical!!!
you're right he's going to be just like
his father ...

x​


----------



## hayley x

I was really amazed at how their noses are the same. As soon as she switched it to 4d it was the first thing I saw hehe! The lady scanning asked who we thought he looked like and we all sed dad and she was like yeah i agree lol!! 

Its really weird, I look at the pictures and it doesnt feel real that that little boy is in my tummy, bet it still wont feel like hes mine even when hes here lol! xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Gorgeous Pic!!! :happydance:

Well I am back in Leicester, OH has gone home to Lincoln already & I won't be seeing him until friday *SOB SOB* :sad2:
I only have 6 hours at uni this week.. spread over 4 days.. it is stupid, they could at least do it over 2 days. (Anything for me to be here less!!)

Sorry for moaning ladies!

xXx


----------



## hayley x

omg thats so unfair, just 6 hours, when i was at college the hours were rubbish too! I dont know how u cope being away from your OH for so long, Ive found that since being pregnant ive needed my OH more im more clingy but not in a bad way he says its cute lol, Im glad he finds it cute after 3 years!! 

When is your next break from uni? xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

My college classes started back today too. I go to college online (in my pjs) so I am always at home. OMG I only have 4 days this week and 2 papers due Thursday, 3 tests this week and 3 discussion questions. That's BS for the first week, if you ask me. I am taking 2 easy classes next semester. I only get 2 weeks off when I have Marissa.

Good news...........................I got my car back today!!!:happydance: The guy only charged $800 for everything he did!!! DH, me & DS went to McDonalds to celebrate.:rofl:

I have to spend the rest of the night working on my stupid assignments.:hissy:

:hug:


----------



## codex

Haley X- wow that is amazing. They do look so much alike.


----------



## helenbun2005

I'm helen! We are on team blue! Due April 14th x x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

hayley x said:


> omg thats so unfair, just 6 hours, when i was at college the hours were rubbish too! I dont know how u cope being away from your OH for so long, Ive found that since being pregnant ive needed my OH more im more clingy but not in a bad way he says its cute lol, Im glad he finds it cute after 3 years!!
> 
> When is your next break from uni? xxx

I find it so impossible to be away from him, last semester I was poorly constantly so numerous weeks I went to stay with him because I couldn't attend my classes anyway. 

My next break starts 3rd April! I am going to try so hard to get all my work done a couple weeks before then so I can go home early! 

I feel for you so much Jeffswife! ... The one thing I'm thankful for it that I don't have any deadlines straight away!! :hugs:

I think I would prefer it here if my flatmate/friend was understanding about it all.. I have mondays off Uni so I've never came back to Leicester until Monday evening. She asked me last night when I'm next going back to Lincoln & I told her Friday & she starts moaning saying she is going to be so bored on her own etc.. I understand that she will be bored yeah but she has LOADS of friends she could go & see. 

& now after that essay I need to go pee (TMI Sorry) :rofl: I hope my lecturer is understanding about me dashing to the loo every 20 mins haha!!

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Hi Guys!*

Im so bored, waiting to go to camberly to meet my boyfriend!! - to buy his mum a present for her birthday! 

how everyone?


----------



## lyndsey3010

Officially fed up and wishing the last 12 weeks away :(


----------



## jenny_wren

i <3 camberley ....
i really wanna go shopping now
sucks being poor LOL
:rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

helenbun2005 said:


> I'm helen! We are on team blue! Due April 14th x x


welcome to the club
:friends:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> i <3 camberley ....
> i really wanna go shopping now
> sucks being poor LOL
> :rofl:
> 
> x​

My dad is meeting with a client now, and hopefully hes back by 2:30 so he can give me a lift

i hate buses! and if its full i wont get a seat, - in my coat i dont look pregnant lol

ive still got all my christmas money :dohh::dohh: lol


and my bloodly nipples wont stop leaking!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

oh and i have topshop vouchers but i never really shop in there


----------



## jenny_wren

i dont think ive ever been in topshop tbh lol
the bus isn't that bad 
stick a pillow down your top
and make someone move!!:happydance:
it'll be full of old people this time of day anyways lol
they'd probs make you move LOL:rofl:
i spent all my xmas monies on bottles and what not
wont get to go shopping now until march lol
:hissy:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol

and im going shopping on the 23rd :) after Weymouths funeral :( 

i was planning to go shopping early but toally forgot it was his funeral, my dad said " im sure he wont mind if your not there" but i want to lol

cant wait to go to H&M and that really nice cafe on the top level, Marc properly wont let me eat there cos its too expensive! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Argh and just realised, i forgot to turn the tumble drier on! 

i went to go get my jeans and they were still wet! FFS :hissy:



&& i just had the most MINING lunch ever! leek and potato soup, i normally love it ERK

new improved recipe my eye!


----------



## jenny_wren

sounds erm .... lovely lol
i had some crumpets 
yummy yummy:happydance:
and his funerals late ...
thought it would have been much earlier
you've still got an hour and a bit
to dry your clothes
should be alright 
and due to the fact you're the one
with the monies tell marc to bugger off
you want an expensive lunch 
you go get one lol
he doesn't have to eat any ...
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol i know but i feel bad if he doesn't eat lol
im too nice to him, i offer to buy him to much lol


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL
no wonder the man doesn't 
have a job!
you spoil him!!
:rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo I feel all active today.. 

I went to my lecture 9-10! 
Went for a 2 hour long walk!
Sorted a list of deadlines for Uni work! 
And now I'm resting! 

:happydance:

I should get some lunch but now I want to sleep :blush:


----------



## JeffsWife07

I just ate breakfast.:happydance: 
I made eggs, gravy and roll doughs ... it's an indian food (native american):dohh:
anyways, I had a craving and fixed a big breakfast and it was yummy.

I'm usually not even out of bed at this time.

Hannah~go get your expensive meal girlie......you deserve it. :hugs:

Jenny~:hugs: you always make me laugh

Ash~hope your uni work is not as hard as mine this semester. what was i thinking??:dohh: I think I'm too old to be back in college.:hissy:

:hug:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thanks hun :hugs:

I have three group presentations.. 
4 group reports
2 individual essays 
and 1 individual report 

this semester & then five 2 hour long exams after baby is here! 

I suppose it doesn't seem like a lot but most my deadlines are in March when I really won't be bothered with Uni!

Think it is now time for some food & Desperate Housewives :happydance:

x


----------



## JeffsWife07

Are you getting time off when your LO is born?
My college is giving me 2 weeks off and it's at the beginning of Spring semester (when Marissa is due).


----------



## jenny_wren

JeffsWife07 said:


> I just ate breakfast.:happydance:
> I made eggs, gravy and roll doughs ... it's an indian food (native american):dohh:
> anyways, I had a craving and fixed a big breakfast and it was yummy.
> 
> I'm usually not even out of bed at this time.
> 
> Hannah~go get your expensive meal girlie......you deserve it. :hugs:
> 
> Jenny~:hugs: you always make me laugh
> 
> Ash~hope your uni work is not as hard as mine this semester. what was i thinking??:dohh: I think I'm too old to be back in college.:hissy:
> 
> :hug:

glad to be of service LOL
:happydance::happydance:
and that breakfast actually sounds lush

x​


----------



## kellysays2u

I have my doctors appt today. I have to get the glocose test thing and am staring at that icky gross tasting drink that I already had to drink once but couldn't get accurate results from cause the ultrasound to too long and it was to late to take my blood and the car isn't registered or inspected yet so I have to walk and its like -3 out. Not looking foward to it but OH is forced to go with me this time lol. 

Oh by the way I was on here earlier just reading and OH looks over at someones post after I told him you guys were all from europe (except for jeffswife) and what not and he reads where someone was talking about there OH and he goes no see shes from Ohio you liar and I was like umm hunny that means OH I am pretty sure she is not going to visit her Ohio and he goes oh. Well thats weird... and then he goes so I am your Ohio and I was like umm sure babe whatever you want... :dohh: 

Oh but in good news he did get a job for $18 an hour starting in February with a construction company so by the end of February I will be able to by the baby lots of stuff just in time for it all to get here and her to be born. I think the total cost of everything we actually NEED (with the more expensive crib that I want... hehe he doesn't need to know that) comes out to like $1200... well thats the furniture and necessary baby items. Then the cost of what I would really want to get her if I got to spoil her is like $2000 something... He told me I have to find a happy medium or I dont get the pretty crib... :blush:

Well i should run cause I think he is coming downstairs and I am not sure if I am allowed on the computer anymore lol... He told me I spend to much time on here.... woops...


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

JeffsWife07 said:


> Are you getting time off when your LO is born?
> My college is giving me 2 weeks off and it's at the beginning of Spring semester (when Marissa is due).

LOs due date is when Easter break is (three weeks off) then after that it is non compulsory revision sessions for 2 weeks (I think) so I will have from 3rd April till 8th May off hopefully! 

LOs due date has definitely fallen at the right time for me :cloud9:

.. 

On a non Uni related note.. 

LO is upside down lol.. well the right way round.. so all its kicks are in my fricking ribs :hissy: It is hurting me SO much!!

x


----------



## jenny_wren

kellysays2u said:


> I have my doctors appt today. I have to get the glocose test thing and am staring at that icky gross tasting drink that I already had to drink once but couldn't get accurate results from cause the ultrasound to too long and it was to late to take my blood and the car isn't registered or inspected yet so I have to walk and its like -3 out. Not looking foward to it but OH is forced to go with me this time lol.
> 
> Oh by the way I was on here earlier just reading and OH looks over at someones post after I told him you guys were all from europe (except for jeffswife) and what not and he reads where someone was talking about there OH and he goes no see shes from Ohio you liar and I was like umm hunny that means OH I am pretty sure she is not going to visit her Ohio and he goes oh. Well thats weird... and then he goes so I am your Ohio and I was like umm sure babe whatever you want... :dohh:
> 
> Oh but in good news he did get a job for $18 an hour starting in February with a construction company so by the end of February I will be able to by the baby lots of stuff just in time for it all to get here and her to be born. I think the total cost of everything we actually NEED (with the more expensive crib that I want... hehe he doesn't need to know that) comes out to like $1200... well thats the furniture and necessary baby items. Then the cost of what I would really want to get her if I got to spoil her is like $2000 something... He told me I have to find a happy medium or I dont get the pretty crib... :blush:
> 
> Well i should run cause I think he is coming downstairs and I am not sure if I am allowed on the computer anymore lol... He told me I spend to much time on here.... woops...


congrats to your OH - 18 dollars an hour's not bad at all! 
plus you get to go shopping!!! :happydance:
1200 dollars .... is that it! lol
tbh ive not actually spent alot 
most things have been given to me :happydance:
weeee
and ew about the glucose drink
give me a right tummy ache lol
wrap up warm :hugs:

xxx​


----------



## kellysays2u

so I went to go get my blood drawn for the glucose test yet again and guess what! They were to busy to get me in on time!!!!!!! Have to go back in on friday. They rescheduled my regular appt for then to but I still got to hear Athenas heart beat because the nurse felt bad she said she has been in the same situation 3 times before... But then again I have a doppler at home to so not that exciting lol. Also she poked around and said baby was head down which is why I always feel like she's about to fall out because she's stretching her arms down there... little booger. 

1200 is for everything we have left to get... I might get some stuff for free still but that was when I added up everything from online. Got one of her little outfits in the mail today that was like $20 but was on sale for $8 and it's absolutely adorable wish it had been Newborn though instead of 0-3 months though cause then I would have had it be her coming home outfit. 

So I am currently not looking forward to having to drink the icky drink yet again and the nurse says that as soon as I walk in the door this time to tell the receptionist and she will get me right in to get my blood drawn. Luckily I am seeing the same nurse so I know it will happen for once. Might take it 10 to 15 minutes late anyway just incase and tell her if they actually get me in on time that I took it late...


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Dumb question but.. 


Does everyone have a glucose test?!?

x


----------



## kellysays2u

I think so I may be wrong though. I know everyone over here does not sure if it is the same over there. I think as it can affect ANYONE that everyone has them done.


----------



## nataliecn

as far as i know everyone is supposed to around 28 weeks... i haven't had mine yet, mind you i keep having to miss midwife appointments..
i'm assuming next week when i go see my midwife, she'll make me get one.. but it'll probably have to wait til february, cause i only have to work til jan 31st, and then i'm free for anything like that.


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm suppose to have my glucose test Thursday. It was scheduled for last Wednesday but I called and rescheduled because my car was in the garage.


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello fellow April mummies, 

Well just wanted to say hello, first day in the 3rd Tri and really really happy to be here ... how is everyone getting on? 

My little one is kicking with excitement hehe x :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Woo welcome over hun!! :happydance:

I wish the midwives I see were a bit more communicative.. no one has mentioned glucose tests/drinking yucky stuff.. I knew I've got bloods to be taken next time but never knew why!

I'll be 29 weeks & 6 days at my next midwife appointment.. good health care I'm receiving! lol 

x


----------



## jenny_wren

you might not need one ash ....
not everyone gets one
consider yourself lucky

and hi melanie 
:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well I hope I am lucky..
Bob doesn't like surprises 
:rofl:

Baby has been kicking like a trouper tonight YAY!!
Has made this mummy to be so so so so happy
:happydance:

x​


----------



## MelanieSweets

Thanx ladies .... What this about Glucose tests and stuff I have my midwife app next week you see x x x 

M x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww Ashy good job she/he has been kicking, mine has loads making my tummy moved all over the place lol!!!

i recon im gonna have the oppersite to what your having lets see who pops first and ill find out lol  

i havent had anything about glucose tests yet

have bloods tomo, hopefully get bump messured!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> Awww Ashy good job she/he has been kicking, mine has loads making my tummy moved all over the place lol!!!
> 
> i recon im gonna have the oppersite to what your having lets see who pops first and ill find out lol
> 
> i havent had anything about glucose tests yet
> 
> have bloods tomo, hopefully get bump messured!

Lmao..

I currently have a tranny in my tummy... HE/SHE :rofl:

I think I may be going crazy from lack of sleep.. OH WELL! 

Han demand they measure your bump.. blooming midwives some of them are so useless.. 

I'm not jealous of you having your bloods taken tomorrow though.. I would quite happily not have them taken again :hissy:

I think I should go to bed now I've managed to watch Desperate housewives season 4.. now just need to wait for season 5 to come out GRR! 

x​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey so who knows what they do exactly at these glucose testy things i got mine on the 26th!! x


----------



## chel27

i havnt heard about glucose test either!!!!! someone enlighten me


----------



## hayley x

I think you only have to have the test if your urine has sugar in it, well thats what i was told by my midwife last time as mine had sugar in it and if it does next time i go i will have to be sent for testing as it may mean you have gestational diabetes? xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

I guess its only over here that everyone has to have them then... or maybe its just certain hospitals. I know for mine I have to drink this disgusting sugar drink within 10 minutes and then wait an hour with no food or beverage and then they draw my blood and apparently it has to be exactly an hour otherwise the results dont work and they do it again. There is also a 3 hour test where you drink the drink and then after an hour you get some blood drawn and then again after two hours and then again after 3. But here you only have to get the three hour one if the first one comes back saying that your blood/glucose levels are off.

Just make sure you get your blood drawn in the right amount of time or you will have to do it again. This will be my third time and second flavor of sugar drink... lets just say they all look yummy but there really NOT!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Is the drink still thick as mud? and taste like a very thick Sunkist???


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Every time I've had my urine checked I've had nothing in it at all so I guess I'm lucky *touches wood* 

Last night at about 3.30am I was woke up by a door slamming shut (doesn't happen a lot in this block of flats) and I convinced myself that someone was in the flat that shouldn't be & I was so scared.. especially because I really needed the toilet.. I am getting so paranoid and protective over the safety of bump/myself. :blush:

xXx


----------



## mummy to be

Hey ladies :) i am finally here hehehehehe 
how are you all?????
I am having a bad day today.. i think i will be making a trip to the hopsital tonight.. i have really bad cramping and period pains in my lower belly... Layla seems to be ok. she is moving heaps (like normal) but i just am worried something is wrong.. is anyone else having these cramps or????


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mummy to be said:


> Hey ladies :) i am finally here hehehehehe
> how are you all?????
> I am having a bad day today.. i think i will be making a trip to the hopsital tonight.. i have really bad cramping and period pains in my lower belly... Layla seems to be ok. she is moving heaps (like normal) but i just am worried something is wrong.. is anyone else having these cramps or????

Yay welcome over hunni :happydance:

Can't really answer your question about the cramps, I get them when I've done a lot of walking but that is it really :hugs:

Are you okay aside from that?!?

I hope everything is alright with Layla :cloud9:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> Hey ladies :) i am finally here hehehehehe
> how are you all?????
> I am having a bad day today.. i think i will be making a trip to the hopsital tonight.. i have really bad cramping and period pains in my lower belly... Layla seems to be ok. she is moving heaps (like normal) but i just am worried something is wrong.. is anyone else having these cramps or????

:happydance: congratulations hunn! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

im so tired! i just woke up from marc ringing me on the house phone! im knackered! than god my appointments not till 3  x 

hows everyone


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm fed up hun..

Got a lecture in like 15 mins but I just want to stay in bed (I am up and dressed n ready to go.. just don't want to)

& I've got a group meeting at 2, to arrange what we are doing for a group presentation in a weeks time.. UGH!! 

MOANER ALERT!! :dohh:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: moaner alert :rofl: thats funny

dont worry im sure today will be fine, but think of me having my bloods done and being in pain! lol or the bike :bike:  

hope you have a good day today


----------



## chel27

tired!!!!!!!!!! need more sleep lmao xx anyone feel my pain??


----------



## HannahGraceee

Meeeee!!!! i just wanna go back to bed! marc decided to tell me he was coming at 2 insted of 11 to wind me up.

he should no by now not to when ive just woken up!!!!!! :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## chel27

:rofl::rofl::rofl: hannah you must be as grumpy as me when you wake up then :rofl::rofl: normally i go back to bed for bit after taking my son to school, but today i thought i would stay up and hopefully sleep well tonight :happydance: im thinking now " why did i bother" :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: :rofl:

when i was on the phone to him i was like "SHUT UPPPP" and "IF YOUR NOT HERE BY 2:45 ( my mw ap is a 3.00) its OVER! lol" 

then he was like i was joking ill get the 11:20 train lol Ha :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

dont forget the feb classes!!
and can you ask you mw
cause i cba to phone mine
if you need to take anything
with you for the classes
like a pillow or something 

lets us know how fat you've 
gotten too yea!! :happydance:
hehehe
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: lol thanks for reminding me nearly forgot lol!

yeh sure ill ask if you need anything :) x


----------



## jenny_wren

cheers lol:happydance:

can you get mid husbands lol
random thought but ....:rofl:

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

I swear I am already tired of being pregnant... actually not really more just tired of not being able to freaking sleep!!!!!!! And yeah Jeffswife the drink is still the consistency of mud and has the taste of sunkist syrup... its disgusting. Hannah let us all know how you're appt goes! Welcome over mummytobe... please let us no how layla is. I have been getting cramps to but told they were nothing to worry about hope thats the same with you! Layla you be nice to mummy!


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> cheers lol:happydance:
> 
> can you get mid husbands lol
> random thought but ....:rofl:
> 
> xx​

No anternal spaces left for feb :( 
start 3rd of march :dohh::dohh: 

messured 28 weeks

had bloods done 

but forgot to ask when we need to take to the anternals


----------



## kellysays2u

Nice to know everything went well and your measuring right on track. Why do you guys get blood taken everytime though. Or is it just that it seems that way to me. We only get them done once unless it seems like there is a complication with anything... Well I guess twice actually if you count the glucose test... I hope I get to find out when classes start for me on friday.


----------



## hayley x

How many antenatal classes do we get in total? I havent been given any information about them yet, did u have to ask or did she just tell you? Does she book them for you too? It sounds really scarey starting antenatal classes, means baby isnt to far away!! What bloods did u have done? Glad she measured u this time and that your measuring spot on! I feel huge all of a sudden but I bet im not! lol xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

i get 4 2 hour classes :)
i asked my mw she did it all for me 
id get them sorted asap they get full
up really quick :)

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> No anternal spaces left for feb :(
> start 3rd of march :dohh::dohh:
> 
> messured 28 weeks
> 
> had bloods done
> 
> but forgot to ask when we need to take to the anternals

sucks to be you!! lol
i'll be alone then see if i care!!
well ill have jason
but you get my point!
:rofl:

spot on eh ...
jammy cow lol:happydance:
and the hospital always
take my bloods for me
and then pass them on
to her ...
all she does is measure
my tummy and bp
hmmmmm

xx​


----------



## hayley x

My midwife doesnt do my bloods either I have to go hospital for them also!! I will ask about them wen i see her next tuesday hopefully ill remember as last time i had lots of questions, i even wrote them down but forgot to ask any of them grrr!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol :rofl:

i said to my mum and marc!

now i dont get to see jenny_wren! lol:rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

awwww bless lol

which ones you going to
like where?!?!

jenny wren lol my mum nicknamed
me it when i was a kid!!:blush:
she was a prostitute in the 16th
century LOL :rofl:
dont you just love mums!

im sooo gonna be the youngest one
there now ... thanks!!:rofl:
lol

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

If I want any classes I have to ring up myself & the hospital in Lincoln only does one class that lasts for a few hours (called an active birth workshop)

There is another lady I can ring up for classes too but I hate ringing people up I'll do it this weekend when I'm with OH. 

Is anyone going to visit the labour ward at their hospital??

x


----------



## jenny_wren

yep :)
think the third or fourth
week of the classes
you meet there for
a group tour lol:happydance:

and grow some balls woman
ring them!! lol
:rofl:

xx
​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im going to the fernhill infants ones at 7:30 - 9:30

lol marc and my mum call you it, and i call you jenny when, cos thats what i thought it said! :rofl: x


----------



## jenny_wren

lol
i thought you didn't 
know where that was!!
and omg why wasn't i offered
a class there
i live next to the damn school 
sucks!
ive gotta treck to manor
blah!

lol ive been called worse i spose!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL ohhh it is MANOR! dont worry got confused cos its on fernhill road! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL
i was gonna moan
if fernhill school had one
lol:blush:
you just wanna hope bubs
dont come early 
thats why i asked for the 
feb ones lol:happydance:

and fernhill road is HUGE
is like 3 miles long lol
might be slightly over
but still huge!!
xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
hopefully me and marc can be moved out by next month, but i wont be on here any more :( 


were have to get the net  x


----------



## jenny_wren

same here!
you can actually get one beds that
come with internet and whatnot
included ...:happydance:
but yea i probs wont be on as much
until if we can afford to get the 
internet ...

x​


----------



## chel27

you still awake there hannah :rofl::rofl: dont know how i have managed :rofl::rofl: glad you finally got your bump measured hun!!! u all ok today??


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo jealous!! 

How did Marcs job interview go Han??

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ill have to get your number to keep us occupied when im internetless :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> you still awake there hannah :rofl::rofl: dont know how i have managed :rofl::rofl: glad you finally got your bump measured hun!!! u all ok today??

Lol yeh im still awake just about :rofl: 


yeh im good thanks are you ok?


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Ooo jealous!!
> 
> How did Marcs job interview go Han??
> 
> xXx

He didnt go in the end:rofl::rofl:

he got offered a job with his uncle for the begining of feb :)


----------



## jenny_wren

more money's always good :D
internetless and creditless blats!
:rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Ooo jealous!!
> 
> How did Marcs job interview go Han??
> 
> xXx
> 
> He didnt go in the end:rofl::rofl:
> 
> he got offered a job with his uncle for the begining of feb :)Click to expand...

Aww I'm pleased!!

Can't believe he passed on free drinks :rofl::rofl:

x


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww you guys all cant leave when you move out... You will have to get internet straight away. That is one thing I was happy I did early in this pregnancy though was get my own apartment and now House with OH so one we are together and two I was able to help move everything still(even if I got yelled at for lifting anything over 10 pounds lol... apparently OH's friend told him that pregnant women can't lift anything over 8 pounds I was like you are crazy). 

Does anyone else feel that there belly is REALLY small... I look at all these other pregnant women some who are only like 24 weeks or less and they all have bigger bumps then me :( I want to cry. I have only gained like 4 pounds this entire pregnancy and my bump has stayed so little... It looks big when she's sticking her butt out and pressing everything outward (the only time I take pictures cause its the only time its a cute bump) but other then that its still pretty much nothing... I want a BIG bump:hissy:. I would gladly gain the 20 pounds for it...


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> more money's always good :D
> internetless and creditless blats!
> :rofl:
> 
> x​

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Ooo jealous!!
> 
> How did Marcs job interview go Han??
> 
> xXx
> 
> He didnt go in the end:rofl::rofl:
> 
> he got offered a job with his uncle for the begining of feb :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I'm pleased!!
> 
> Can't believe he passed on free drinks :rofl::rofl:
> 
> xClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> Aww you guys all cant leave when you move out... You will have to get internet straight away. That is one thing I was happy I did early in this pregnancy though was get my own apartment and now House with OH so one we are together and two I was able to help move everything still(even if I got yelled at for lifting anything over 10 pounds lol... apparently OH's friend told him that pregnant women can't lift anything over 8 pounds I was like you are crazy).
> 
> Does anyone else feel that there belly is REALLY small... I look at all these other pregnant women some who are only like 24 weeks or less and they all have bigger bumps then me :( I want to cry. I have only gained like 4 pounds this entire pregnancy and my bump has stayed so little... It looks big when she's sticking her butt out and pressing everything outward (the only time I take pictures cause its the only time its a cute bump) but other then that its still pretty much nothing... I want a BIG bump:hissy:. I would gladly gain the 20 pounds for it...

:rofl::rofl: I will have to try and get the internet would love it! lol i have a laptop, so i just need the net when i move out, orr ill just try and pick up other people wireless! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

get eating kelly LOL
i get yelled at for getting
things out of the cupboard lol
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl::rofl: I will have to try and get the internet would love it! lol i have a laptop, so i just need the net when i move out, orr ill just try and pick up other people wireless! :rofl:


haha thats what i do!!!
:rofl:
hoping someones stupid enough
to leave their internet unlocked!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

I do eat lol. More then anyone could imagine. I get yelled at for eating to much sometimes to and then I am like I am pregnant and only have gained for pounds I will eat this entire bag of popcorn if I feel like!


----------



## kellysays2u

Over here even if they lock it they normally dont change the actual password lol. Its always been admin or administrator lol. We use to "borrow" other peoples at the apartments we were at lol. Plus even if they did manage to change the password my boyfriend was the local computer and internet fixer so he probably had to set up the password for them.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

kellysays2u said:


> Aww you guys all cant leave when you move out... You will have to get internet straight away. That is one thing I was happy I did early in this pregnancy though was get my own apartment and now House with OH so one we are together and two I was able to help move everything still(even if I got yelled at for lifting anything over 10 pounds lol... apparently OH's friend told him that pregnant women can't lift anything over 8 pounds I was like you are crazy).
> 
> Does anyone else feel that there belly is REALLY small... I look at all these other pregnant women some who are only like 24 weeks or less and they all have bigger bumps then me :( I want to cry. I have only gained like 4 pounds this entire pregnancy and my bump has stayed so little... It looks big when she's sticking her butt out and pressing everything outward (the only time I take pictures cause its the only time its a cute bump) but other then that its still pretty much nothing... I want a BIG bump:hissy:. I would gladly gain the 20 pounds for it...

I took some more bump pics today and compared to what others have been at 28 weeks I feel small! I have gained like 18lbs though (hips & thighs & Boobs) I will swap ya if you want haha

It really upsets me that OH and I won't have our own place for quite a while yet. I really don't want to be living with my parents but we haven't got any other choice. 

I tried looking for council properties the other day that I would be entitled to and there were none, all the 1 bedroomed places had specific ages you had to be (e.g. over 30) and all said they weren't suitable for children. Yeah excellent council!!

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

my council sucks too dont worry!
ive gotta go down there monday
see if they wanna give me some
monies towards renting privately
you never know ...

and your bumps will get bigger
one day you'll wake up
and be a house lol
fingers crossed eh!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> you still awake there hannah :rofl::rofl: dont know how i have managed :rofl::rofl: glad you finally got your bump measured hun!!! u all ok today??
> 
> Lol yeh im still awake just about :rofl:
> 
> 
> yeh im good thanks are you ok?Click to expand...


yea im good hun just knackered :rofl::rofl: just eating some cornish ice cream mmmmmm havnt stopped eating today!!! im sure im not the only one :blush:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:
I shall turn into the big marshmellow man off ghost busters

I've just looked into housing benefit.. 

It seems like a much better route to go down than council housing.. 

I just need some nice person to employ OH (he deserves it bless him) and then it is something to look into for the future.. The one thing that worries me about it is I'm sure you have to have a contract before being able to apply.. 
Or am I wrong?!

xXx


----------



## kellysays2u

I want to be a HOUSE! lol although I already cant sleep so maybe that would be a bad route lol. Just watched Juno for about the hundreth time in my life (first time while pregnant) and its the first time I started crying at the Labour seen. I still love that movie but it seems to get sadder every time. WEll apparently OH wants me to go and be social with everyone but I will be back on later...


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Boo tell him you are socialising with us because we don't have lives haha
I haven't seen Juno yet but I have watched knocked up about a MILLION times!! 
Note to self.. go buy Juno!! :happydance:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl:
> I shall turn into the big marshmellow man off ghost busters
> 
> I've just looked into housing benefit..
> 
> It seems like a much better route to go down than council housing..
> 
> I just need some nice person to employ OH (he deserves it bless him) and then it is something to look into for the future.. The one thing that worries me about it is I'm sure you have to have a contract before being able to apply..
> Or am I wrong?!
> 
> xXx

Im going down the housing benefits route should be in somewhere in 3 weeks or so


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> I shall turn into the big marshmellow man off ghost busters
> 
> I've just looked into housing benefit..
> 
> It seems like a much better route to go down than council housing..
> 
> I just need some nice person to employ OH (he deserves it bless him) and then it is something to look into for the future.. The one thing that worries me about it is I'm sure you have to have a contract before being able to apply..
> Or am I wrong?!
> 
> xXx
> 
> Im going down the housing benefits route should be in somewhere in 3 weeks or soClick to expand...

Let me know how you get on.. One thing that wasn't clear was how many bedrooms you are entitled to if you have a baby.. Dan and I won't be able to find anywhere until after the baby is born so I like to know random facts! 

x


----------



## jenny_wren

you need to have a tenenacy agreement before 
you can apply for housing benefit
they need proof of how much you're paying a month
and whatnot
some landlords prefer dss to get paid into their own
accounts rather than yours 
most dont care as long as the rents paid

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

you're entitled to a one bed at the mo 
and a 2 bed after bubs is born
so if you move into a 2 bed before
babys here they wont give you anything!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

2 bedroom, were pass 20 weeks and have pregnancy certificate :)


and i got my grant form from the MW today, that 190 medical one that your entitled to if you due after the 6th of april :):) Whooo


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thank you Jen 
:hugs:
It is definitely something I will keep into consideration once LO is here
There are some really nice 2 bed apartments around here
Shall just have to wait and see where fate takes us!

God I am hungry!
I had a late lunch (5pm) 
But now I want food again..
Totally fancy some Good for You oven chips!!
*Licks lips*

xXx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> you need to have a tenenacy agreement before
> you can apply for housing benefit
> they need proof of how much you're paying a month
> and whatnot
> some landlords prefer dss to get paid into their own
> accounts rather than yours
> most dont care as long as the rents paid
> 
> xx​

:| 

We got told to, fill in this form, find some where that will take HB and they will pay for enough for a two bed which is about £750ish a month


----------



## jenny_wren

lucky cow:rofl:
and the council told me they wont
until the babys born
incase it dies lol
ill double check monday though
:happydance:


xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

625 one bed 750 two bed i believe 
ill double check that too lol
im gonna see if they wanna give me monies
towards a deposit tooooooo
i know they've done it for some people!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I donno tho,

im doing it through bracknell though


----------



## jenny_wren

whats bracknell ... surrey?
im sticking to rushmoor 
dont wanna move to far from family
and hospital lol
thats the good thing about not
living with the oh
if hes somewhere else you get
choice of what council lol

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

rushmore was to much hassel! filled the forms in once, and forgot to come bring in proof on identiy, then applied again, and sent the forms to marcs house, saying we lived together :| 

you dont no where bracknell is? :| its in berkshire lol near camberly and sandhurst


----------



## jenny_wren

i know where it is lol
i just didn't know it came under
berkshire lol:blush:

yea rushmoors shite totally agree
we'll see how shite they are
after monday ....

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
much easier on bracknell, marcs sister did it, and got somewhere within 3 weeks, so hopefully same with us :)... cant wait to have a little place of our own lol


----------



## mama2b

Has anyone else started getting braxton hicks ? Think I have started getting them and its not nice !!! Im really scared about how painful labour is going to be now ! :cry:


----------



## lyndsey3010

mama2b said:


> Has anyone else started getting braxton hicks ? Think I have started getting them and its not nice !!! Im really scared about how painful labour is going to be now ! :cry:

I haven't yet. I was snooping in 2nd tri earlier and saw someone was having them already. 

I always seem to be last - not that I'm complaining this time mind!!


----------



## starryeye31

I started getting them around 21 weeks


----------



## HannahGraceee

update :) x


----------



## chel27

everyone went quiet!! thought you'd be asleep hannah :rofl::rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well I have finally given in and put myself some good for you oven chips in to cook :happydance:
My mouth is watering at the thought of them haha 

Just been speaking to OH on the phone & he has gone to bed already, trying to sleep away the hours until friday bless him :cloud9:

I'm so annoyed with one of my modules.. 

One assignment is basically to tell a company what they are doing wrong, we have to visit the company on a specific date and ask them questions, fair enough. 
The module leader told my group we would be seeing our company on friday 30th Jan, I was annoyed about that because Fridays I finish at midday. 
I checked today the date was still the same and NOPE, she has changed the date to Monday 2nd Feb.. Mondays are my days OFF! 2nd Feb is mine & OHs one year anniversary (Big thing for me because I've never been with someone a year!!) 

I am so pee'd off!!

I could realllllly do with winning the lottery, just so I can pay back my loan, pay off the rest of my tenancy agreement & afford everything for the baby! 

xXx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

HannahGraceee said:


> 2 bedroom, were pass 20 weeks and have pregnancy certificate :)
> 
> 
> and i got my grant form from the MW today, that 190 medical one that your entitled to if you due after the 6th of april :):) Whooo

Are you sure about this? Our council wont pay for an extra room until the baby is born, certificate or no certificate. 

They wil pay HB for you though whilst you are waiting for bubbs to be born, but only give you enough to cover rent for a 1 bed..iykwim? 

Gosh £750 for a 2 bed?? They pay you £450 for a 4 bed up here!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

xxxjacquixxx said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 2 bedroom, were pass 20 weeks and have pregnancy certificate :)
> 
> 
> and i got my grant form from the MW today, that 190 medical one that your entitled to if you due after the 6th of april :):) Whooo
> 
> Are you sure about this? Our council wont pay for an extra room until the baby is born, certificate or no certificate.
> 
> They wil pay HB for you though whilst you are waiting for bubbs to be born, but only give you enough to cover rent for a 1 bed..iykwim?
> 
> Gosh £750 for a 2 bed?? They pay you £450 for a 4 bed up here!!!!!Click to expand...

90% sure


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> everyone went quiet!! thought you'd be asleep hannah :rofl::rofl:

Lol still awake here lol :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> everyone went quiet!! thought you'd be asleep hannah :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Lol still awake here lol :rofl:Click to expand...

lol your doing well hun!! i need to go sleep to stop me eating :rofl::rofl: wat you up to?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mmmm my chips went down a treat 
:happydance:​


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Mmmm my chips went down a treat
> :happydance:​


omg yum yum chips with lots of salt and vinegar!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

chel27 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm my chips went down a treat
> :happydance:​
> 
> 
> omg yum yum chips with lots of salt and vinegar!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

LOADS of vinegar!! 
:cloud9:

I am a bit addicted :blush:


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) 
Hope your all well. 
Well i am feeling much better today....


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm my chips went down a treat
> :happydance:​
> 
> 
> omg yum yum chips with lots of salt and vinegar!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> LOADS of vinegar!!
> :cloud9:
> 
> I am a bit addicted :blush:Click to expand...


mmmmmmmmmmmmm sounds yummy to me, i just cant stop eating today :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mummy to be said:


> Good Morning ladies :)
> Hope your all well.
> Well i am feeling much better today....

Hey sweetie!! 
Glad you are feeling better :happydance:
:hugs:

xXx


----------



## mummy to be

Thank you... me to trust me.. it was a yucky feeling and i hated stressing that something was wrong with my princess. but feeling alot better today. might have just been stretching or wind... hopefully i dont get it again but.

Ohhh i am so excited to be over here in 3rd tri :) i feel so accomplished :) 
How are you feeling?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Feeling good on the whole.. 

I'm a bit worried about finances and various other things but I'm trying to stay positive and not stress too much.. It won't last long but I have my sex and the city box set to calm me down for tonight! :cloud9:

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm my chips went down a treat
> :happydance:​
> 
> 
> omg yum yum chips with lots of salt and vinegar!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

i want chips!:hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm my chips went down a treat
> :happydance:​
> 
> 
> omg yum yum chips with lots of salt and vinegar!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i want chips!:hissy:Click to expand...

Mwah ha ha I've turned everyone chip mad!! :angelnot:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> everyone went quiet!! thought you'd be asleep hannah :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Lol still awake here lol :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol your doing well hun!! i need to go sleep to stop me eating :rofl::rofl: wat you up to?Click to expand...

not much im just soooo bored!! you?


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm my chips went down a treat
> :happydance:​
> 
> 
> omg yum yum chips with lots of salt and vinegar!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i want chips!:hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Mwah ha ha I've turned everyone chip mad!! :angelnot:Click to expand...

Meanie!:rofl::rofl:


I get to stay at marcs this weekend, i havent in like 2 months! :happydance:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Welcome Mummy To Be .. glad you are feeling loads better we all get our off days ... mine is unfortunatly today xx


----------



## hayley x

Oooooh Hannah, was going to ask you, did you ask your midwife/did she talk to you about that maternity grant that starts 6th April? xxx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> everyone went quiet!! thought you'd be asleep hannah :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Lol still awake here lol :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol your doing well hun!! i need to go sleep to stop me eating :rofl::rofl: wat you up to?Click to expand...
> 
> not much im just soooo bored!! you?Click to expand...

 apart from eating crisps im bored to :-(


----------



## mummy to be

MelanieSweets said:


> Welcome Mummy To Be .. glad you are feeling loads better we all get our off days ... mine is unfortunatly today xx

Awww thanks huni. yes feeling good today :) 
Cuddles for you ... hope your ok :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> Oooooh Hannah, was going to ask you, did you ask your midwife/did she talk to you about that maternity grant that starts 6th April? xxx


As soon as she looked at my notes she was like - " Ahh your due on the 8th of April, ill just get you a form", she filled out half of it cos she needed to, and i filled in the rest when i got home and sent it off same day

easiest 190 pounds ive ever made :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> everyone went quiet!! thought you'd be asleep hannah :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Lol still awake here lol :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol your doing well hun!! i need to go sleep to stop me eating :rofl::rofl: wat you up to?Click to expand...
> 
> not much im just soooo bored!! you?Click to expand...
> 
> apart from eating crisps im bored to :-(Click to expand...

i was just about to say why is every one eating chips i want some! - but your eating crisps ill have to let you off on that one chel! :rofl: 

i cant bealive i havent had sex in 2 month! :hissy::hissy::hissy: im about to crack, all i have to do is wait till saturday thank god!


----------



## hayley x

Wow thats good then, although I think with my midwife I will have to ask for it!! But its good its as easy as that as I know a lot of people have had trouble getting the forms and what not!! Is it a simple form to fill out, little like the form to send of for the maternity exemption cert? I feel so lucky that we are literally JUST the right side of being entitled to it...couldnt have timed it better lol!! 

xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

Grr I am all crampy and gross... I got a doctors appt tomorow as I think I may have started leaking fluid...:cry: Hopefully thats not the case but I dont know what else it would be really... Also have loads of back cramps which are really making me worry too. Athena's moving about like crazy so I know she is fine but I dont want to be in early labor or anything they told me that if the cramps get any worse I have to go into labor and delivery tonight though. OH would not be happy about that as the car is not legal to drive until tomorrow. Of course I think if it came down to it he would drive it or I would kill him.


----------



## MelanieSweets

mummy to be said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Mummy To Be .. glad you are feeling loads better we all get our off days ... mine is unfortunatly today xx
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thanks huni. yes feeling good today :)
> Cuddles for you ... hope your ok :(Click to expand...


Hun, i think i am just tired been grizzly all day ... was moaning at work and all the girls were rallying around even the boys were bless them, i think babe has moved positions and is higher up and is pushing against my tummy .. making me feel instantly full.... and also lower backache off to bed and hopefully tomorrow will be a much brighter day ;) Glad your ok though xx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> everyone went quiet!! thought you'd be asleep hannah :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Lol still awake here lol :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol your doing well hun!! i need to go sleep to stop me eating :rofl::rofl: wat you up to?Click to expand...
> 
> not much im just soooo bored!! you?Click to expand...
> 
> apart from eating crisps im bored to :-(Click to expand...
> 
> i was just about to say why is every one eating chips i want some! - but your eating crisps ill have to let you off on that one chel! :rofl:
> 
> i cant bealive i havent had sex in 2 month! :hissy::hissy::hissy: im about to crack, all i have to do is wait till saturday thank god!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: only cos my OH wont go get me some chips lol i have had 5 packets of crisps today!!! thats a serious problem :rofl: ha no sex in 2 month??? omg how did ya manage?? although saying that it aint so much fun with a "fat fanny" :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> Wow thats good then, although I think with my midwife I will have to ask for it!! But its good its as easy as that as I know a lot of people have had trouble getting the forms and what not!! Is it a simple form to fill out, little like the form to send of for the maternity exemption cert? I feel so lucky that we are literally JUST the right side of being entitled to it...couldnt have timed it better lol!!
> 
> xxx

Form could not more simple! MW does half of it for you! lol, then you do your name and adress, code code account number ect.. and thats it! and its a free post envolpe so you dont even have to pay for a stamp! :rofl: 

the hardest thing on it for me was figuring out what my account number was!! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> everyone went quiet!! thought you'd be asleep hannah :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Lol still awake here lol :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol your doing well hun!! i need to go sleep to stop me eating :rofl::rofl: wat you up to?Click to expand...
> 
> not much im just soooo bored!! you?Click to expand...
> 
> apart from eating crisps im bored to :-(Click to expand...
> 
> i was just about to say why is every one eating chips i want some! - but your eating crisps ill have to let you off on that one chel! :rofl:
> 
> i cant bealive i havent had sex in 2 month! :hissy::hissy::hissy: im about to crack, all i have to do is wait till saturday thank god!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: only cos my OH wont go get me some chips lol i have had 5 packets of crisps today!!! thats a serious problem :rofl: ha no sex in 2 month??? omg how did ya manage?? although saying that it aint so much fun with a "fat fanny" :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I know! me and my oh dont live together and have no on in the house! :rofl:

and he has this thing about being pregnant, he doesnt like the fact that the baby can hear :rofl: or he can see my belly!

i just wanna shout at him sometimes! " IF YOU DONT WANNA LOOK CLOSE YOUR EYES, BUT JUST DO IT ALREADY! " :rofl::rofl: 
He should stop being such a baby!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> everyone went quiet!! thought you'd be asleep hannah :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Lol still awake here lol :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol your doing well hun!! i need to go sleep to stop me eating :rofl::rofl: wat you up to?Click to expand...
> 
> not much im just soooo bored!! you?Click to expand...
> 
> apart from eating crisps im bored to :-(Click to expand...
> 
> i was just about to say why is every one eating chips i want some! - but your eating crisps ill have to let you off on that one chel! :rofl:
> 
> i cant bealive i havent had sex in 2 month! :hissy::hissy::hissy: im about to crack, all i have to do is wait till saturday thank god!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: only cos my OH wont go get me some chips lol i have had 5 packets of crisps today!!! thats a serious problem :rofl: ha no sex in 2 month??? omg how did ya manage?? although saying that it aint so much fun with a "fat fanny" :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! me and my oh dont live together and have no on in the house! :rofl:
> 
> and he has this thing about being pregnant, he doesnt like the fact that the baby can hear :rofl: or he can see my belly!
> 
> i just wanna shout at him sometimes! " IF YOU DONT WANNA LOOK CLOSE YOUR EYES, BUT JUST DO IT ALREADY! " :rofl::rofl:
> He should stop being such a baby!Click to expand...


oh no hun thats harsh!! we all need a pregnancy skivvy :rofl::rofl: mines just on strike at moment :rofl::rofl: still bloody hungry!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i agree hun just tell him to get on with it already, either that or tell him to look away and pretend the baby has ear plugs :rofl::rofl: SORTED!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: :rofl:!!!!!! 



every ones telling people what they think of eachother, im just waiting for someone to do me lol


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: :rofl:!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> every ones telling people what they think of eachother, im just waiting for someone to do me lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl:tell me what you wanna hear and ill say it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

Ok it looks like I am going to have to go to the hospital... My lower back cramps haven't stopped at all and the front cramps are now more like contractions... OH is just going to have to drive the car either way... He is bringing the lap top though so will be able to update you for as long as they keep there wireless up...


----------



## mummy to be

aww huni please keep us informed!!!!! Hope your both ok!!!!!!!! 
Thinking about you!


----------



## hayley x

Awww I hope your ok!! bless your OH, hope he manages to update us, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Dahma

im due april 3rd and i am blue!!! so excited


----------



## HannahGraceee

Dahma said:


> im due april 3rd and i am blue!!! so excited

Congratulations and welcome to baby and bump :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I cant sleep cos im tooo HOT :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I hope everything is okay Kelly :hugs:

It is Friday tomorrow.. which means I will be seeing Dan!! 
(And jumping on him :happydance: mwah ha ha)

Plan for today... 

Do Uni prep..
Have a shower..
Chat on here until lunch time..
Have some lunch..
Go to my lectures (1 till 5) 
Go to my 2nd group meeting..
Come home and come on here..
Find something for tea..
Watch sex and the city..
Pack my things for the weekend..
Go to sleep..

:happydance:

Lol once again I'm such a geek.. I just love having lists and plans and what not :blush:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOSER! 

Hahah joking im the exact same, i make list all the time!  

i finally managered to get some sleep just woke up. i sleept over my covers with my dressing gown on top of me, then at about 6am, i was too cold, and got back in to my covers and slept till 10:30 :) x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I kept waking up in the night to pee. I dread to think how much worse it is going to get.. Baby definitely likes to use my bladder as a pillow though 

I've got all my music on my laptop on a play list on shuffle, I was going through to find a song and EYE OF THE TIGER just came on.. I am so going to be listening to this when I'm in labour :rofl:

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

motivation while you push! Haha!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I want to try and be active during labour (unless it is in the middle of the night) I don't want to just sit/lay.. so I'm gonna get a play list on my ipod ready to dance around to.. 

I read the other thread on how people want to give birth etc.. 

I hate hospitals with a passion so I want to stay at home for as long as poss, I know I'm going to be one of these people that is in denial until the pain gets really bad haha 

x


----------



## jenny_wren

ive just got images of someone
pushing to the tune of eye of
the tiger lol:rofl::rofl:

and i agree ash i want to be able
to walk about and what not
i dont like feeling like im not in
control, plus i want a bath afterwards!

i got like no sleep last night
talk about cramps and pain 
:hissy:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I had cramps and back ache, bum and minnie pressure!!! plus i was SOOOO hot, my sheets kept sticking to me, and i was so sweaty! lol


----------



## kellysays2u

Update. 
Just woke up for the day and the doctor stole some more of my precious blood. Evil people. They have me on meds to hold off labor but now I am on bed rest. Someone needs to tell Athena that there are still all the February and March Mummies and even some January mummies that need there babies first and she needs to get big before she comes out. I did get an ultrasound though and they said although fluid was low they didn't think I was leaking so to just drink lots of water...


----------



## kellysays2u

Oh yeah I get to leave around 12 or so my time here once the results are back... But I have the laptop and am by myself till OH gets back from getting the car registered... 

BTW I decided there is no WAY I could do this naturally that women in the room next door last night scared the crap out of me... It was like an exorcism... But her son is the cutest little boy ever she brought him over so I could see him and told Athena to stay in and get big.


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> I had cramps and back ache, bum and minnie pressure!!! plus i was SOOOO hot, my sheets kept sticking to me, and i was so sweaty! lol

everything apart from being hot
my rooms always cold
doesn't even have a radiator in!
atleast you get a bed to yourself!!

i dont have a radiator
ash doesn't have a tele
what you missing?? 
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

kellysays2u said:


> BTW I decided there is no WAY I could do this naturally that women in the room next door last night scared the crap out of me... It was like an exorcism... But her son is the cutest little boy ever she brought him over so I could see him and told Athena to stay in and get big.

omg i cant think of anything worse
than listening to someone screaming
from labour pain :hissy:
im gas and airing it !!!

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

I am full epi-ing it lol. I dont think they do gas and air at my hospital. Its either an epi or this like morphine shot....


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im still all going all natural! :)


----------



## kellysays2u

lol Hannah you will be my hero! I know you can do it I am just the biggest baby no to man kind and it hurt last night...


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol everyone's diffrent 

i wanna be able to feel every single pain of my bubs entering the world, everything will all be worth it after, and ill have a beautiful and perfect little baby, so thats what helps me think i can do it lol 

I know .. IM MAD lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm going gas and air and water birth - hopefully.
Anyone else planning water birth?


----------



## jenny_wren

i might be, ill see what options are availiable first
i live in the bath atm so it might be a nice idea:happydance:

and hannah you are one crazy lady
i really hope we dont give birth at the
same time i dont wanna listen to your pain!!
:rofl::rofl:
:rofl:

xx
​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i wont be at the hospital till i think the baby is coming anyway, the most plainfull part is the contractions, so you only hear me for a little while :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

im sooo packing ear plugs now!!:rofl:
ill be at the hospital as soon
as my waters break
depends where im living i spose
but i dont wanna give birth at
home so rather stay put lol

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

OH MY GOSH, 
Cant bealive maybe in feb an april baby may be here! :|


----------



## jenny_wren

who's is that?!?!

you never know one of us
could have a really early one
next week or the week after!!
possibility!!
scarey i know!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i Donno who.. just a could be! lol :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

Well I dont want it to be me... Although they say the medication to stop labor only lasts so long... Thats why I am on bed rest... and now have weekly doctors appts...


----------



## HannahGraceee

I cant bealive its only 83 days to go! i only have to work 10 more saturdays!
whoo! :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww kelly Big hugs to you :hugs:

I'm having pains at the very bottom of my stomach.. I'm hoping it is just the position baby is in..

Baby also isn't moving a lot today.. I've just drank some OJ and ate a couple of chocolate cookies so I'm hoping for some movement asap..

I also (sorry tmi) have an increased discharge over the past few days.. well I'm hoping it is discharge anyway.. it isx making Xme worry!!

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Awww kelly Big hugs to you :hugs:
> 
> I'm having pains at the very bottom of my stomach.. I'm hoping it is just the position baby is in..
> 
> Baby also isn't moving a lot today.. I've just drank some OJ and ate a couple of chocolate cookies so I'm hoping for some movement asap..
> 
> I also (sorry tmi) have an increased discharge over the past few days.. well I'm hoping it is discharge anyway.. it isx making Xme worry!!
> 
> xXx

ive had a bit more as well tbh
i only worry if theres blood
and the period type pains ive been
having MY GOD! they're so horrible :hissy:
i know just how you feel dont worrry
i dont feel kicks anymore just 
vibrations between my legs
and right above my lady parts
best i can describe them

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Theres a thread in genral chatter, that really puts in prospective that i was so young when i had my first period lol!


----------



## jenny_wren

i had to be nosey!:blush:

YOU WERE 8!!! WTF!!

i was 13 !
cant image being 8 and having
to change sanitary whatnots

isn't the youngest mum in the
world like 8?? or she was....

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Worlds youngest mum was 5!
She started having regular periods at 3.. 
I think she was abused by her dad.. 
Evil man!

Well baby has given a few kicks now
and Now I have to go back to uni BOO!

In a bit Ladies

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol i donno, but yeh i was 8!

could go swimming with my friends all the time cos i didnt wanna wear tampons, if you think thats strange my sister came on when she was 8 too but she was in year 3 :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> *Worlds youngest mum was 5!*
> She started having regular periods at 3..
> I think she was abused by her dad..
> Evil man!
> 
> Well baby has given a few kicks now
> and Now I have to go back to uni BOO!
> 
> In a bit Ladies
> 
> xXx

SHUT UP!

SHES 5! :|


----------



## jenny_wren

was she really that young?
i know the father was her father
imma google it!!!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

she was 5!! omg!!
thats just worrying!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

wtf? that is awful!


----------



## jenny_wren

google it ... first one that comes up
it is awful ...

x​


----------



## Mummi2b

*hiya girlies i thought id say a late hellooooo

i havent been on here 4 ages

ebay seems to took my fancy lol 

but hiya everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## jenny_wren

:wave:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:wave:

Let me know if your on the list or not and ill add you! :)


----------



## Rach276

Strictly not over here till tomoro, but im invading now :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Whooo 

*Rachiie!* :rofl:


----------



## Rach276

lol ooo yeeee 
Whats that website with that game on again? I got addicted!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i cant remember lol


----------



## Rach276

:( o


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://www.miniclip.com/games/doeo/en/


----------



## Rach276

I cant acutally do it on hard mode. How sad am i


----------



## HannahGraceee

i cant either :( lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I TRIED AGIN! I can only get 176 on first level! :|


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Lmao Oh dear!! 

Finally finished for the day!

Need to get myself food because I'm so hungry my stomach really hurts!

Oh I need motivation :hissy:

xXx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi ladies. I went to the DR today and everything went great. I did my glucose test and got my Rhogam shot. DH & I just got home and I am fixing to take a nap after I find a snack.:sleep:

Kelly~Take care hun and stay on that bedrest. Are they giving you the pill to delay labor? They had me on it when I was preggie with DS.

take care everyone.......bbl8r.........:hug:


----------



## jenny_wren

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hi ladies. I went to the DR today and everything went great. I did my glucose test and got my Rhogam shot. DH & I just got home and I am fixing to take a nap after I find a snack.:sleep:
> 
> Kelly~Take care hun and stay on that bedrest. Are they giving you the pill to delay labor? They had me on it when I was preggie with DS.
> 
> take care everyone.......bbl8r.........:hug:

glad to hear you're all healthy and what not
:happydance::happydance:
what's a rhogam shot btw?
:blush:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Argh I realllllly want a KFC!! 

Like really really REALLY want a KFC!

But town is far too far to walk especially because it is pitch black and I don't trust Leicester at all!

:hissy:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I dont no why im so exhuasted all the time :(


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Argh I realllllly want a KFC!!
> 
> Like really really REALLY want a KFC!
> 
> But town is far too far to walk especially because it is pitch black and I don't trust Leicester at all!
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> xXx

chicken makes me sick!!!
all the way through my pregnancy
ive not touched it, i cant
makes me ill lol:cry:
although sometimes i want kfc!
:rofl:
they should do home delivery
they'd make soooo much more monies!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> I dont no why im so exhuasted all the time :(

lack of sleep?
:cry:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

jenny_wren said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Argh I realllllly want a KFC!!
> 
> Like really really REALLY want a KFC!
> 
> But town is far too far to walk especially because it is pitch black and I don't trust Leicester at all!
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> xXx
> 
> chicken makes me sick!!!
> all the way through my pregnancy
> ive not touched it, i cant
> makes me ill lol:cry:
> although sometimes i want kfc!
> :rofl:
> they should do home delivery
> they'd make soooo much more monies!
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

The thought of a plain chicken breast makes me feel ill blugh.. 
But a full chicken with skin etc I would happily munch on.. 
KFC chicken with chicken gravy..
My mouth is watering :pizza:

Mcdonalds would make sooo much money if they delivered!!

xXx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry::cry: i donno im always tired and i cant stop crying
i have to do all the housework and always get told i havent done it, when i blantily have!
plus i just feel like my life is heading downwards spiral! 
i have basicly have no friends because no one ever bothers to see me any more! and im so shy to make any more :(:cry::cry: i donno what to do!


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> :cry::cry: i donno im always tired and i cant stop crying
> i have to do all the housework and always get told i havent done it, when i blantily have!
> plus i just feel like my life is heading downwards spiral!
> i have basicly have no friends because no one ever bothers to see me any more! and im so shy to make any more :(:cry::cry: i donno what to do!

:hugs:
i had a good old cry earlier actually
ive got no friends left either
most cba to talk to me
i swear people think im a different
person now im pregnant
i mean wtf!!
but i know how you feel :hugs:
why are you doing all the housework
anyway surely your sister should 
be doing it??!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry: i donno im always tired and i cant stop crying
> i have to do all the housework and always get told i havent done it, when i blantily have!
> plus i just feel like my life is heading downwards spiral!
> i have basicly have no friends because no one ever bothers to see me any more! and im so shy to make any more :(:cry::cry: i donno what to do!
> 
> :hugs:
> i had a good old cry earlier actually
> ive got no friends left either
> most cba to talk to me
> i swear people think im a different
> person now im pregnant
> i mean wtf!!
> but i know how you feel :hugs:
> why are you doing all the housework
> anyway surely your sister should
> be doing it??!!
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

I know they think im some kinda of aliean that can only go out once a month! and the rest they dont need to contact me at all! :hissy::hissy::hissy:

and no she doesnt do a thing! she treats me like her SLAVE! 
plus she gets money every week for doing NOTHING!! they think cos she goes to school she doesnt have to do anything


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :cry::cry: i donno im always tired and i cant stop crying
> i have to do all the housework and always get told i havent done it, when i blantily have!
> plus i just feel like my life is heading downwards spiral!
> i have basicly have no friends because no one ever bothers to see me any more! and im so shy to make any more :(:cry::cry: i donno what to do!

Awww sweetie :hugs:

I so feel the same.. I had loads of friends at sixth form and whilst working and would be out all the time and on the phone all the time etc etc 
Nowadays I have a few girlie friends and my OH and you guys on here! 
I wish I lived closer to ya I'd be round all the time cuz you're me fellow pregnant lassie :hugs:

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

hopefully you can move out soon
then she'll have to do it!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Awww sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I so feel the same.. I had loads of friends at sixth form and whilst working and would be out all the time and on the phone all the time etc etc
> Nowadays I have a few girlie friends and my OH and you guys on here!
> I wish I lived closer to ya I'd be round all the time cuz you're me fellow pregnant lassie :hugs:
> 
> xXx

i read that as fellow pregnant lessie!!
:blush::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know i cant have it both ways, but i do wanna move out and i dont at the same time,

if i move out ill never get to have my hugs whenever i want from my mum, and if i do i wont have he hassel of always picking up after every one!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry: i donno im always tired and i cant stop crying
> i have to do all the housework and always get told i havent done it, when i blantily have!
> plus i just feel like my life is heading downwards spiral!
> i have basicly have no friends because no one ever bothers to see me any more! and im so shy to make any more :(:cry::cry: i donno what to do!
> 
> Awww sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I so feel the same.. I had loads of friends at sixth form and whilst working and would be out all the time and on the phone all the time etc etc
> Nowadays I have a few girlie friends and my OH and you guys on here!
> I wish I lived closer to ya I'd be round all the time cuz you're me fellow pregnant lassie :hugs:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...

Awww:hugs::hugs:
its not just that tho, im too shy to meet anyone!:rofl: i proberly live in walking distance of jenny but im just too shy!


----------



## jenny_wren

from my house to town is about an hour walk
i walk reallllllly slow tho!!:rofl:
ive never been close to my mum
so random hugs seem strange to me lol

xx​


----------



## Rach276

I hate living in Brum I have 1 friend that i dont actually like! Its crap. Im such a loner lol! 
Come and live with me Han x :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: Aawww Rachie!!

i swear ive met you before, in that middle picture you look so fimilar


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Thanks for all your nice words Girlies*​


----------



## Rach276

Lol thats a HORRIBLE picture but the only one i have of both of us lol. Maybe met in a former life lol


----------



## chel27

hey girlies hows you all feeling today?? i had my last lot of bloods taken today yay (no more blood stealing) lol and baby is head down and quite low she said!!! and im also measuring only 27cm!! apart from that all is good!! howz was your days?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry: i donno im always tired and i cant stop crying
> i have to do all the housework and always get told i havent done it, when i blantily have!
> plus i just feel like my life is heading downwards spiral!
> i have basicly have no friends because no one ever bothers to see me any more! and im so shy to make any more :(:cry::cry: i donno what to do!
> 
> Awww sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I so feel the same.. I had loads of friends at sixth form and whilst working and would be out all the time and on the phone all the time etc etc
> Nowadays I have a few girlie friends and my OH and you guys on here!
> I wish I lived closer to ya I'd be round all the time cuz you're me fellow pregnant lassie :hugs:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww:hugs::hugs:
> its not just that tho, im too shy to meet anyone!:rofl: i proberly live in walking distance of jenny but im just too shy!Click to expand...

Lol I'd make you or I would stalk you haha then you would have no option but to meet me :rofl::happydance:
I'm the type of person that is shy at first, but I soon come out of my shell, I wouldn't really consider myself to be quiet, however this pregnancy has totally turned me into this quiet reclusive person.. 

Pre pregnancy I wanted to be out all the time, I liked attention and prancing about out in town with my friends dancing the night away.
Now I am quite happy to be left on my own, watching dvds and resting in my pjs..
I really wish I had someone close to share being pregnant with! You two are dead silly for not meeting up.. but if you do meet up I shall be very jealous :blush:

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

ive suggested it lol our ohs 
are like the same age too lol
we tried to get the same antenatal
classes too but she was too slow lol

xx​


----------



## Rach276

Iv just relised how vile my display picture is. er er er! Need to change that pronto :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


i think were defo meet up when bubs are born, then again were proberly meet up as the babys are being born

we can set up one of those mother and baby days! :rofl: and go for coffeee!! :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

I want to have any friend close by... My problem was not that all my friends left me but that I moved to far away for any of them to come visit. Although one has her license now well actually 2 and they have both said they will be up when baby is born.


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww my OH just made me smile. Some times I think he still regrets the fact that we decided to have the baby as he doesn't want to not be able to give Athena everything she wants. But today I glimpsed over as he was messaging some people and the first thing he mentions besides asking how the person he is writing to is, is that his little princess is going to be brought into this world soon. He actually I found out has a countdown hidden on his computer that he checks everyday... Of course now he's worried cause she may be here earlier. I am just hoping these pills can keep her in there till full term.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

God I can't believe how difficult they make these to work out!!

According to my calculations (thanks to the FSA disc I got from the midwife) OH and I will be entitled to the full amount of child tax credits available.. which means I'll be able to apply for the surestart grant once baby is here..

I'm really sad (As I keep pointing out lol) I like working things out and knowing where I stand especially financially.. money worries me constantly!!

xXx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awww Kelly... it must be scarey .. but keep telling her to stay put and she will ... hopefully!! ;) 
Hope everyones had a good day ...... :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Oh dont worry I will deffinately make her stay put till she is big and ready to be born lol. I refuse to push her out darnit! Thats what I told my doctor last night too. She just laughed at me and said they would try there hardest.


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning Ladies :) 
How are we all this morning (or evening lol) ???


----------



## kellysays2u

mmm so hungry... whats everyone having for dinner. I am having pasta in red sauce... My favorite... I could eat pasta forever and although I would be really fat I would be incredibly happy.


----------



## kellysays2u

lol Queenmummy and I just posted a question about dinner! I am alright right now. Very hungry but other then that fine. Athena apparently thinks my bladder is a trampoline though.


----------



## kellysays2u

woops not queenmummy... its the other mummytobe... I really need to remember peoples names...


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Evening ladies
I have a new addiction..

Lemon cake slices :cloud9:
SO YUM!!

Bump and I are sat listening to some Lionel Richie (God I LOVE him!!)

I hope you are both okay!! 

xXx


----------



## kellysays2u

I am good just waiting for the energy to get up and make that pasta to kick in lol.

I am sitting here playing the extremely addicting game of bubble spinner... I have not once beaten it yet...


----------



## HannahGraceee

im making myself a signature! taking me ages lol

:)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm watching sex and the city and being kicked by baby :cloud9:

xXx


----------



## mummy to be

hehehe i am at work (shhhh dont tell anyone) and i am working hard :) 
Can you tell ???


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq241/hannah627653/Me.jpg

what do you think?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Bravo!!!!

I love it!

Look at your skills missy!!

:happydance:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

its too big :hissy:


----------



## mummy to be

Awww it is super cute! i wish i could do things like that!!!!! 
Is it really too big?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww thats cute i dun sumink like that the other week ill show u the one i done!!! X


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh there surpose to be 600 x 300 mines 750 x 250 :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

mz_jackie86 said:


> Awww thats cute i dun sumink like that the other week ill show u the one i done!!! X

what u think


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww its really good hun!!


your really pretty tooo :) lol x


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> View attachment 10291
> 
> 
> mz_jackie86 said:
> 
> 
> Awww thats cute i dun sumink like that the other week ill show u the one i done!!! X
> 
> what u thinkClick to expand...


sorry totally random question but where in south london are you from??


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aww thanks hun!!

Im from Mitcham hun why?


----------



## mummy to be

Awww i wish i could make things like this :(


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> Aww thanks hun!!
> 
> Im from Mitcham hun why?


WOW only wondered hun cos i am originally from norbury!!! small world eh xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

where are you from chel?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> where are you from chel?


originally "norbury" but now live in milton keynes xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ahh not far at all, where do u live now?x


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> Ahh not far at all, where do u live now?x



nope i know mitcham area very well, milton keynes now xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ahh bet its nicer there than round here lolxx


----------



## mummy to be

Aww i feel so outta place here (i'm in Australia :( )


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> Ahh bet its nicer there than round here lolxx

yea it is, cant say i miss the place, use to be nice though xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girlies :) x


----------



## mummy to be

Heya !!!! How are you?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im fab thanks hun, expect i keep getting strange bum and Minnie pains :| lol how are you???


what time is there? x


----------



## sophie85

Can i be put on the list too!! 

18th April.. PInk team!!

sophsxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Welcome Sophie :happydance:

Yay I get to go home today!! 
Gosh I am sooooo excited..
I feel like dancing around and everything!!
LO has been really active.. 
I think he/she may have had the hiccups too (awwww)
:cloud9:

xXx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Update!


:happydance: Ashhy you get to see dan lol - i have to wait intil tmoz after work and i get to sleepover at marcs!!!! :) x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> Update!
> 
> 
> :happydance: Ashhy you get to see dan lol - i have to wait intil tmoz after work and i get to sleepover at marcs!!!! :) x

I knowww :happydance:
I'm like a kid at Christmas!!
I didn't sleep properly last night because I kept waking up and checking the time because I wanted it to be 9am :rofl:

Yay for us seeing our OHs!! 

What are you and Marc doing for your anniversary!??

xXx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Update!
> 
> 
> :happydance: Ashhy you get to see dan lol - i have to wait intil tmoz after work and i get to sleepover at marcs!!!! :) x
> 
> I knowww :happydance:
> I'm like a kid at Christmas!!
> I didn't sleep properly last night because I kept waking up and checking the time because I wanted it to be 9am :rofl:
> 
> Yay for us seeing our OHs!!
> 
> What are you and Marc doing for your anniversary!??
> 
> xXx​Click to expand...

I have no idea! its mine at marcs 11 month ani on saturday, it should be yours and dans year soon isnt it?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Update!
> 
> 
> :happydance: Ashhy you get to see dan lol - i have to wait intil tmoz after work and i get to sleepover at marcs!!!! :) x
> 
> I knowww :happydance:
> I'm like a kid at Christmas!!
> I didn't sleep properly last night because I kept waking up and checking the time because I wanted it to be 9am :rofl:
> 
> Yay for us seeing our OHs!!
> 
> What are you and Marc doing for your anniversary!??
> 
> xXx​Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea! its mine at marcs 11 month ani on saturday, it should be yours and dans year soon isnt it?Click to expand...


Yupp 2nd Feb!! 
I'm trying to get ideas for something to do! 
I'm sooo excited..
A whole year :happydance::cloud9:

:blush:

xXx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww ur anniversaries...congrats girlies!!!
I am off to the council today to sort out this housing lark...god its so much effort ive had 3 hrs sleep just wanna go back to bed!
Whats evry1 up 2 2day??? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Update!
> 
> 
> :happydance: Ashhy you get to see dan lol - i have to wait intil tmoz after work and i get to sleepover at marcs!!!! :) x
> 
> I knowww :happydance:
> I'm like a kid at Christmas!!
> I didn't sleep properly last night because I kept waking up and checking the time because I wanted it to be 9am :rofl:
> 
> Yay for us seeing our OHs!!
> 
> What are you and Marc doing for your anniversary!??
> 
> xXx​Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea! its mine at marcs 11 month ani on saturday, it should be yours and dans year soon isnt it?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yupp 2nd Feb!!
> I'm trying to get ideas for something to do!
> I'm sooo excited..
> A whole year :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> :blush:
> 
> xXx​Click to expand...

Ive never had a year aniversary, but marc thinks it silly - its proberly because he has! :( so i dont no what do to


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Awww ur anniversaries...congrats girlies!!!
> I am off to the council today to sort out this housing lark...god its so much effort ive had 3 hrs sleep just wanna go back to bed!
> Whats evry1 up 2 2day??? xx

Hope the council sorts something out for you hunn :)

im not up to much today, nothing really :) Haha, you up to anything else apart from the concil?


----------



## Rach276

Not a third tri faker anymore :D


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Update!
> 
> 
> :happydance: Ashhy you get to see dan lol - i have to wait intil tmoz after work and i get to sleepover at marcs!!!! :) x
> 
> I knowww :happydance:
> I'm like a kid at Christmas!!
> I didn't sleep properly last night because I kept waking up and checking the time because I wanted it to be 9am :rofl:
> 
> Yay for us seeing our OHs!!
> 
> What are you and Marc doing for your anniversary!??
> 
> xXx​Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea! its mine at marcs 11 month ani on saturday, it should be yours and dans year soon isnt it?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yupp 2nd Feb!!
> I'm trying to get ideas for something to do!
> I'm sooo excited..
> A whole year :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> :blush:
> 
> xXx​Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never had a year aniversary, but marc thinks it silly - its proberly because he has! :( so i dont no what do toClick to expand...

Give him a smack round the head from me!
I've never had one either so it is super special to me..
Demand to be treated like a princess for the day :muaha:

xXx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mz_jackie86 said:


> Awww ur anniversaries...congrats girlies!!!
> I am off to the council today to sort out this housing lark...god its so much effort ive had 3 hrs sleep just wanna go back to bed!
> Whats evry1 up 2 2day??? xx

Good luck with the council hun!
I think all councils are complete and utter rubbish especially where housing is concerned!!

I'm meant to go to a lecture at 11 but I'm running completely behind schedule and food is more important at the moment.. & then I'm getting the train home :happydance::happydance:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Rach276 said:


> Not a third tri faker anymore :D

:happydance::happydance: Wooo Congratulations Rach! :)

Btw i love your new pic :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Update!
> 
> 
> :happydance: Ashhy you get to see dan lol - i have to wait intil tmoz after work and i get to sleepover at marcs!!!! :) x
> 
> I knowww :happydance:
> I'm like a kid at Christmas!!
> I didn't sleep properly last night because I kept waking up and checking the time because I wanted it to be 9am :rofl:
> 
> Yay for us seeing our OHs!!
> 
> What are you and Marc doing for your anniversary!??
> 
> xXx​Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea! its mine at marcs 11 month ani on saturday, it should be yours and dans year soon isnt it?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yupp 2nd Feb!!
> I'm trying to get ideas for something to do!
> I'm sooo excited..
> A whole year :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> :blush:
> 
> xXx​Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never had a year aniversary, but marc thinks it silly - its proberly because he has! :( so i dont no what do toClick to expand...
> 
> Give him a smack round the head from me!
> I've never had one either so it is super special to me..
> Demand to be treated like a princess for the day :muaha:
> 
> xXx​Click to expand...

Ill Tell him that from you, when i ring him and see what he says  :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> mz_jackie86 said:
> 
> 
> Awww ur anniversaries...congrats girlies!!!
> I am off to the council today to sort out this housing lark...god its so much effort ive had 3 hrs sleep just wanna go back to bed!
> Whats evry1 up 2 2day??? xx
> 
> Good luck with the council hun!
> I think all councils are complete and utter rubbish especially where housing is concerned!!
> 
> I'm meant to go to a lecture at 11 but I'm running completely behind schedule and food is more important at the moment.. & then I'm getting the train home :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...

Naughty Naughty Ash! not going to your lecture :rofl::muaha:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Well went council and they said they are goin to assign me a case worker who will be round with the next week or so, to have a chat etc so the ball is rollin, i dnt want a flat right now i want it from march when i go on maternity leave lol!!!
Now i think i need to sleep i feel like im guna pass out big time, tried eatin but still feel shit.....i hate bein pregnant!!!!
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Glad the ball is rolling hunn! :) x 
I hate being pregnant in the nights, i cant sleep! cant get comfy :hissy:

I just had some pasta and cheese - really was craving it but didnt taste as good as i wanted it to :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

Never tastes as good as u expect it to lol
Think its cos u make it urself but when sum1 else makes it it tastes yum lol im always like that!!
I like bein pregnant at night lol is that wierd cos i just lie in bed and stare at my belly and see it move its cool, and i can still lie on my stomach lol but i got alot of cushion hahaha!!!xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
i wanna get one of them big massive maternity pillows


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> i wanna get one of them big massive maternity pillows

I bought one from mothercare a few weeks ago, used it for 2 nights, since then it has been kept on the floor! I do think that my bump wasn't big enough back then for it to make a lot of difference, I did say to OH last night though that I am going to start using it again.


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh and I'm so excited, my nursery furniture got delivered this morning!

I know have 13 massive boxes in my living room, waiting for OH to get home from work. THey are so heavy, god knows how he is going to get them upstairs. He is also determined he is going to make it up on his own. He is a right handy andy and I don't like to doubt him, but my God it is heavy.......

We got our hammock yesterday as well which I am totally in love with. Once the nursery is all fixed up I'll take some pics to show you everything.

It is going to make me even more impatient once the nursery is ready for baby. Hurry up due date!


----------



## HannahGraceee

ohh the one i want isnt in motercare its this one...
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BIG-V-SUPPORT-PILLOW-MATERNITY-PREGNANCY-BODY-CUSHION_W0QQitemZ120328533905QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ?hash=item120328533905&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1298%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BIG-V-SUPPOR...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh wow she looks comfy!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> Oh and I'm so excited, my nursery furniture got delivered this morning!
> 
> I know have 13 massive boxes in my living room, waiting for OH to get home from work. THey are so heavy, god knows how he is going to get them upstairs. He is also determined he is going to make it up on his own. He is a right handy andy and I don't like to doubt him, but my God it is heavy.......
> 
> We got our hammock yesterday as well which I am totally in love with. Once the nursery is all fixed up I'll take some pics to show you everything.
> 
> It is going to make me even more impatient once the nursery is ready for baby. Hurry up due date!

Awwww Bless him! you OH sounds like such a sweetie 


im going to get a pic-a-mix :)


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi ladies!!!

Ash & Hannah~~Yay on your upcoming anniversaries & have a blast this weekend with your OH's.

Lyndsey~Oh boy, nursery pics!!!! I love looking at nursery pics!!! Your OH sounds like my DH.......Mr. Fix It is what I call him. 13 boxes????? OMG what all did you order?????

My MIL tracked our crib yesterday and it's delayed somewhere here in the US prob due to weather conditions. The arrival date has been post poned until the 25th...GRRRR I wanted Marissa's crib today so DH could set it up while he is off work.

Ohhhhh..........guess what................my tail bone is broken. I talked to my DR about it yesterday and told him about the pain and pressure. I told him it felt like it was breaking and he said it could be broken from when I delivered DS but the pressure is causing more pain now. I have had trouble with it every since I had DS but didn't think anything off it. I was so skinny that my tail bone was always sticking out after delivery. I guess if I weighed more before I got preggie then I would be in pain. So, wtf am I suppose to do after delivery???? I know I'll never weigh 100lbs again.:hissy::hissy::hissy: I'm going to cry now and then I have to get out in this 3 degree weather and go to mom's and fix her stupid computer.

:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwww hunn!!! How hell do you break your tail bone while having a baby? hope it feels better soon sweetie :(


----------



## JeffsWife07

Thanks Hannah :hugs: My doc said it could have been broken during delivery. I laid there for 6 hours in labor before I could start pushing him out. The doc I had at that time was very rude and tbh she was a bitch. Now I have to suffer cause she was dealing with Menopause???? pisses me off and it hurts so freaking bad.:hissy::hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> Thanks Hannah :hugs: My doc said it could have been broken during delivery. I laid there for 6 hours in labor before I could start pushing him out. The doc I had at that time was very rude and tbh she was a bitch. Now I have to suffer cause *she was dealing with Menopause????* pisses me off and it hurts so freaking bad.:hissy::hissy:

Lol that made me laugh!!



Ohh i see how you could have managered that now! 
I really hope it gets better soon! i hate people being in pain :( :cry: 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Thanks hun. :hugs:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow Jeffswife, I can't imagine how painful that it. In early pregnancy my tailbone felt really sore, even turning over in bed would be painful. Thankfully, it only lasted a few weeks and has, touch wood, gone now.
I was told by someone on here who was suffering the same that pregnancy can bring out any old injury to that area so I blame knocks and falls whilst snowboarding, its the only thing I could think of.
But to actually have broken it. OUCHIE MAMA

I hope you feel better soon....

Operation-nursery-furniture-construction is underway........


----------



## JeffsWife07

Has anyone heard from Mandy???? Mummytobe????? She posted in our 2nd tri April Mummies that she was going to the hospital and she hasn't been back on or on her Myspace. I'm worried we are due on the same day.


----------



## mummy to be

Hey babe.. i am here..... Thanks for worrying about me :) :cry: very sweet 

Been getting heaps of cramping but loads of movement from Layla.. I am not leaking anything or bleeding so i am trying to stick it out a little. I am taking it easy and relaxing and drinking plenty of water and eating fruit and small meals. 

If it gets any worse i will head up to the hospital (sucks cause here being so far out and a tiny hospital they will tell me to go home and rest and wait to see doctor on Monday.. which sucks)

Thanks again but Chas!!! Your a sweet heart.. 

On the up side.. i got my 3d scan on Monday :)


----------



## hayley x

Yayyyyyy I love 4d scans, sooooo cant wait to see pictures, you will be posting them on here, rite? You cant tell us about it and deprive us of pictures of your lil girly lol xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> Hey babe.. i am here..... Thanks for worrying about me :) :cry: very sweet
> 
> Been getting heaps of cramping but loads of movement from Layla.. I am not leaking anything or bleeding so i am trying to stick it out a little. I am taking it easy and relaxing and drinking plenty of water and eating fruit and small meals.
> 
> If it gets any worse i will head up to the hospital (sucks cause here being so far out and a tiny hospital they will tell me to go home and rest and wait to see doctor on Monday.. which sucks)
> 
> Thanks again but Chas!!! Your a sweet heart..
> 
> On the up side.. i got my 3d scan on Monday :)

Aawww hunn! hope it isnt anything serious sweetie! get some rest and relax! get your OH being your slave lol  x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh and i wanna see pics of your little Layla on monday!  x


----------



## kellysays2u

I think I am going to cry... I got my first stretch marks... There little and tiny and at first I thought I was getting a rash cause all day my belly was itching and then I felt something that was like a long indent and I was about to tell OH I had a rash on my belly when I looked in the mirror and noticed they were stretch marks! I called my mom and she was like Oh everyone gets them and I was like you never did! She was like yes but I was lucky! I was like why can't I be lucky lol. 

Hope everythings ok with you and Layla mummytobe I want to see pictures to!


----------



## JeffsWife07

mummy to be said:


> Hey babe.. i am here..... Thanks for worrying about me :) :cry: very sweet
> 
> Been getting heaps of cramping but loads of movement from Layla.. I am not leaking anything or bleeding so i am trying to stick it out a little. I am taking it easy and relaxing and drinking plenty of water and eating fruit and small meals.
> 
> If it gets any worse i will head up to the hospital (sucks cause here being so far out and a tiny hospital they will tell me to go home and rest and wait to see doctor on Monday.. which sucks)
> 
> Thanks again but Chas!!! Your a sweet heart..
> 
> On the up side.. i got my 3d scan on Monday :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: OMG I'm so happy everything is ok!!!!:hugs:
I was worried to death. You take it extra easy (go on bedrest now let your OH wait on you hand and foot). I'm so happy you are ok. Awww, can't wait to see the pics of Princess Layla.:happydance: 

I want a 4D scan but can't afford the extra $100.00 right now. 

Marissa's crib is setting in a warehouse 15 mins from the store and it's still not got there yet......GRRRRRRRRR I want her crib!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:

:hug:


----------



## melissakays

I am so nervous because a couple summers ago I had to have a cyst removed from my tailbone and it hurt like hell! I guess pregnancy can flair it up again :/


----------



## mummy to be

hey there :) Yes i am going to do that. i just went and got a massage!! it was amazing!!! i feel a little better after that... 

What is everyone up to for the weekend???

Yes of course i will be posting pics here of Layla :) hehehehehe i wouldnt dream of not showing you girls :) hehehehe


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Im going to work in a 1hour, i cant be bothered! :hissy: im still in my dressing gown, i need to do my make up :rofl: :) x


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Im going to work in a 1hour, i cant be bothered! :hissy: im still in my dressing gown, i need to do my make up :rofl: :) x

Gutted !!

I have taken the day off so Im going to do nothing apart from eat and *maybe* clean the house.

Have you got to work all day ?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im just at lunch at the moment cos i live like 2 sec away from work,

work till 4:30 

only 4 hours to go :)


----------



## hayley x

I have today off as its catalogue launch and think they felt sorry for me bein pregnant and have to hand out heavy books all day =] feeels sooo good, havent had a saturday off in agessss!! Wat do you do at work hannah are you workin in a shop? xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

OMG guess what I found out last night! As some of you know me and my OH live in a house with another couple well the other girl in the house is now pregnant too! We had expected it for awhile as her period was really late and she said everything tasted like dishsoap (dishsoap thing happened in her last pregnancies also as she has two kids). So now there are to mommys to be in the house. It also will make a total of four kids living in the house lol. Lots of LO's!


----------



## JeffsWife07

melissakays said:


> I am so nervous because a couple summers ago I had to have a cyst removed from my tailbone and it hurt like hell! I guess pregnancy can flair it up again :/

Awww, pregnancy can flare up old injuries......I just found out this week I broke my tail bone delivering my son. Hurts like a ___ of a ____ too!

I feel your pain.:hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

I am off of cleaning for awhile. I just had a major urge to clean up the house I was scrubbing the floors and messing with the dishwasher and cleaning out the garbage cans and now my back hurts like hell. Me and my fellow crazy pregnant house mate are patiently waiting for our OH's to get back so we can make some darn turkey sandwhiches! We had a craving for sandwhiches lol.


----------



## JeffsWife07

I am cleaning today too. DS is going to his dad's DH is @ work. It's just me and my dogs. I've done dishes, doing laundry, dusted and vaccumed. :hug:


----------



## kellysays2u

Now my only question to myself is is it Nesting or is it just cause our house is a mess lol. I hope its not nesting its not time for lil one to be born!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Nesting tooo . its great my man loves it !!! .. having said that i have been slack few days but i have been super busy !! Good evening girls :) xx


----------



## hayley x

I wish I was nesting, I just feel like I could sit and do nothing all day... on here haha!! I do have the odd day where all i do is clean but I dont think ive reached the nesting stage yet although my OH is lookin forward to it haha!! xx


----------



## mummy to be

hehehehehe i am having the hurges to nest but i am refusing to start cause we are moving in a month and i am not double handling everything but after we move i get to set up a WHOLE house which is exciting... and i will get to clean the old house ehehehehe... for some sickening reason i am excited!!!! 

We went to the speedway last night and i now have a stock car parked in my front yard lol.... we went halves with a mate in a stock car... heheheh we half own a racing car and team hehehehe.... soooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlys!!!!

How r we all?
Im so excited im goin to my aunts 2moro to pick up aload of baby clothes the pram and moses basket yay!! And maybe tax some other stuff off her aswell lol!!

I been so lazy today i just slept, but didnt sleep till like 6am so ill let myself off hehe!!!

Whats evry1 bin up2 2day!?? xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi Girls


----------



## chel27

hey hannah!!! u ok?


----------



## hayley x

heyyyy =] xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:) Yeh im good thanks how are you lot?

im just at marcs and my back is KILLING me!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :) Yeh im good thanks how are you lot?
> 
> im just at marcs and my back is KILLING me!


yeh im ok thanks hun!!! ohhhhhh yeaaaaaa whys your back killing you?? infact i dont wanna know :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hayley x

Hi marc!! is it just where i am or is the weather crap? Its sooo windy and the rain is pourin down and its soooo noisey!!! grr. Do you get backache a lot? get marc to give you a back massage, =] xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :) Yeh im good thanks how are you lot?
> 
> im just at marcs and my back is KILLING me!
> 
> 
> yeh im ok thanks hun!!! ohhhhhh yeaaaaaa whys your back killing you?? infact i dont wanna know :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I WISH!!!!!!!!!!

beeen at work allday and knackered lol


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :) Yeh im good thanks how are you lot?
> 
> im just at marcs and my back is KILLING me!
> 
> 
> yeh im ok thanks hun!!! ohhhhhh yeaaaaaa whys your back killing you?? infact i dont wanna know :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I WISH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> beeen at work allday and knackered lolClick to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ohhhh right yea ok :winkwink::winkwink: i was just gunna say get marc to do the arkward position next time :rofl::rofl::rofl: well he can rub it better for you then, which will then lead to what im talking about :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> Hi marc!! is it just where i am or is the weather crap? Its sooo windy and the rain is pourin down and its soooo noisey!!! grr. Do you get backache a lot? get marc to give you a back massage, =] xxx

its pouring here too :hissy::hissy: 

marc cant be botherd


----------



## hayley x

HAHAHAHA I didnt realise why your back was hurting so much, i have a memory like a sieve!! 

He cant be bothered, tell him you cant be bothered to have backache but u got it and its half his responsibility to make it less painful hehe!! Men dont understand all the strain thats put on our bodies!! Id love my boyfriend to be pregnant for just one day, see how it feels!!

Grrrr my laptop wont charge unless i sit and hold the charger in i dont kno wat i done =[ Im not tired at all so im gunna be sooooo bored wen it runs outta battery =[

xxxx


----------



## mummy to be

good morning ladies how are we all..... Hannah that sucks that your back is hurting you :( Are you getting a massage???


----------



## princessttc

Dont forget about me:cry:
11 days till i get to join u all:happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Hi ladies!!!
I am officially in third, I feel well proud for moving over exactly on 27 days lol, I was itching to do it at 26+4 lol, but I held on!!!
Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii Hannah and Ashleigh and Melanie and Chel and mummy to be and all of ya! Lol. I HAVE MISSED YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH hehe xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> I am officially in third, I feel well proud for moving over exactly on 27 days lol, I was itching to do it at 26+4 lol, but I held on!!!
> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii Hannah and Ashleigh and Melanie and Chel and mummy to be and all of ya! Lol. I HAVE MISSED YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH hehe xxx

Missed Youuu too :) lol :happydance:

congratulations about being 3rd tri hunn!

Marc gave me a little massage but it was annoying me so i told him to stop :rofl::rofl::blush:

im just getting ready so we can walk to the shop and get the paper and sweeties! x


----------



## kellysays2u

We missed you to! Welcome to third tri!

I am currently sitting here having my bladder jumped on and watching OH play his video games. Oh and eating jolly ranchers cause they taste delicious...


----------



## danapeter36

Aw thanks girlies!
I could do with a massage, not sure about getting hubby to do it tho hehe. Damn Hannah I want sweets now! What ones did ya get? xxx


----------



## hayley x

Heyyy welcome to 3rd tri =] at the end of this we'll all have our babies...how scarey!! I just been to mothercare and brought a maternity wedge pillow thing as I just cant sleep for anything at nite now =[ Im hoping it will work, probably wont though knowing my luck!! xx


----------



## captain-ally

Hey everyone! Is it just me or does April seem reeally reeally close to now?


----------



## hayley x

for me it feels agessss away =[ xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Yay welcome Dana :) ....hope your are keeping well ... I am currently in bed as feeling awful ... been up most of night with toothache and i also have really bad heartburn and headache ..... it's all starting now :( xx :hug:


----------



## hayley x

awwww hope u feel better soon, try some gaviscon thats ok in pregnancy it even says so on the bottle =] dont kno about the toothache though, ive noticed for the lastfew days my teeth are really sensitive when i eat and drink anything =[ xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Aw thanks girlies!
> I could do with a massage, not sure about getting hubby to do it tho hehe. Damn Hannah I want sweets now! What ones did ya get? xxx

lol 
I got rowntrees pic-a-mix lol :)


----------



## MelanieSweets

Thanks Hayley ... :) I have just had a call managed to get in with an emergency dentist as there worried infection could spread to babe .... 6.45 wooo :) hopefully they will just give me some drugs ..... i just want the drugs hehe x


----------



## hayley x

Hannah your always eating pick n mix, must be a little girl your having hehe!! xxx


----------



## hayley x

aww hope the dentist goes well and they give u all the drugs u want hehe!! i hate dentist they scare me, let us know how u get on =] xxx


----------



## mama2b

Ive just bought my crib from mothercare :happydance: am well chuffed with it, there was one for same price in babies r us which was alledgedley 'half price' but it looked like a gust of wind would knock it to pieces !!!

Do you think its worth paying extra for the top mattresses ? We did but from what I can tell for £20 extra all you get is a washable cover ?! Thinking I may take it back and get one elsewhere just wondering what you all think ?

BTW I now want sweets and a big ice cream sunday after all this sweet talk !!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi ladies. My days sucks. I just posted a thread about it on 3rd tri.

I hope everyone else is well and having a wonderful day. :hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol i love pic a mix, its cos i dont like eating the same sweets all the time Haha!


----------



## kellysays2u

Jeffswife I am really sorry to here about how all that is going. I am sure it will all work out though. No court is going to make you give up custody if the place you are going is a better place even if it is in the papers trust me I have seen my parents fighting over custody of us all the time and there was something like that one time with my parents but it all worked out and I ended up where was best for me which was what I had wanted and my dad had wanted (well I think my dad and I never really got along lol). And whoever mentioned Ice Cream i really really want some now! It sounds so freaking good. Even though its cold lol.


----------



## JeffsWife07

Thanks Kelly. DH & I have discussed it and decided that if he has to in order to keep our home he will take a 2nd job and I will find a lil part-time job after Marissa is born.

I just can't believe how my mom acted this morning. It would be different if it was a custody battle between me and my ex but it's between me and my parents...again.:dohh:

:hug:


----------



## chel27

hey dana welcome over honey!!!!! missed ya loads to!! awww your so sweet lol
hannah you do love your pick a mix dont you lol
awwww jeffswife im sorry to hear your having a rough time hun, i hope everything works out for you xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im so bored!!!!

my back is still killing me!!!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Im so bored!!!!
> 
> my back is still killing me!!!


mmmmmm is that why you dissapeared off here last night?? see i knew you were fibbing :rofl::rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Pick and Mix!!! I wish woolworths was still open damnit! Best selection ever!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol yeh i went off cos i was knackered!!!

and no none of that last night, me and marc actually had a argument cos he wouldnt!


----------



## mellllly

mmm pick and mix! I want.........

I am soo tired, Dont wanna work tomorrow :-(
Only 7 weeks left of work..... and counting!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I dont blame you for not wanting to go to work! lol

i only work saturdays and thats enough for me! only 9 more saturdays to go :) :happydance:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oooh I'm frantically counting down to my last day at work too, 5.5 weeks to go for me! Decided to finish 6 weeks before d day and it can't come quick enough!


----------



## hayley x

I still haven arranged my maternity leave but i am pretty sure im working up to my due date!! what are your OH's doin about paternity leave? My boyfriend is entitled to 2 weeks off half pay but hes not sure whether to take the full two weeks or use his holiday so he has full pay. Also he works in a freezer on a night shift, does anyone know what the employer will do to enable me to get intouch with him if i happen to go into labour whilst hes working? xxx


----------



## mellllly

Official last date of work is he 6th March! But then its a week holiday and the maternity starts on the 16th - then not going back until January 2010!!

My husband hasnt long been in his job so I think he is entitled to the leave but not the pay so he is taking 2 weeks holiday from the 26th March until the 9th April - so lets hope she is on time!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Mine gets 2 weeks full pay. The plan at the moment is for him to take 1 full week then split the second week up so he will do 5 four day weeks if that makes sense. I'm keen to get in to a routine asap and his bosses are totally flexible which is a massive bonus. 

As for contacting your OH sorry Hun, no idea at all


----------



## kellysays2u

My OH doesn't get paternity leave and even if I was working I wouldn't have gotten any maternity leave either and no guarantee at getting my job back if I had to take any time off because I hadn't been working at my old job for a full year. Just some of the things that suck about the US lol. 
Hayley I am sure someone will go about getting in the freezer to tell him. There must be some sort of communication system going in there anyway otherwise I wouldn't think it to be safe. 

I am feeling like crap... I am thinking mostly from no sleep but I don't know. I want to take a big warm bubble bath as my back is killing me too. I almost can't stand it anymore I can't get comfy at all.


----------



## lyndsey3010

Kellysays2u I'm with you. I would guess over the last 2 nights I've slept no more than 4 hours in total. And if one more person tells me to "get used to sleepless nights" I swear I will kill them. 

Bring on the hot baths that what I say.


----------



## mellllly

I keep getting up to go to the toilet! Bu we only have a downstairs toilet, Such hard work!

People do think we have got pregnant not knowing what we are in for!

Had MIL trying to scare me about the birth - just told her I am not worried about it and that every mum has gone through it grrrrr!


----------



## hayley x

i dont get why people say these things cuz whether we like it or not we have to go through with the birth now regardless so its pointless!! Im totally with you wen it come to going to the toilet at all hours, i wake up and I feel like i could burst, sometimes its quite painful im that full i just wish i could wake up before the bursting point lol!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I quit work on the 21st of march :):)


----------



## hayley x

I cant wait til march cuz then our babies will be due 'next month' its just tooo exciting. My days are dragging now theyre soooo slow!! Just wish I had work all through the week or something to make the time go faster. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh the time would defo go quicker if i worked thought the week too!

Im just watching Half Ton Son, i missed it last time


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> and no none of that last night, me and marc actually had a argument cos he wouldnt!

how very dare he not :rofl::rofl: i know the feeling though :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol im pathetic sometimes tho, i was crying cos i wanted to SO much, and he was having none of it, so i strached him right down his arm!

:rofl: talking about his arm, we were cuddling before the argument and my boob leaked all over his arm! :| Haha


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Lol im pathetic sometimes tho, i was crying cos i wanted to SO much, and he was having none of it, so i strached him right down his arm!
> 
> :rofl: talking about his arm, we were cuddling before the argument and my boob leaked all over his arm! :| Haha


lol yeh well your not alone hun!! my OH avoids me like the plague now :cry::rofl:

and ewwwwwwwwwwwww boobie milk :rofl::rofl: im sure mine are shrinking :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Lol im pathetic sometimes tho, i was crying cos i wanted to SO much, and he was having none of it, so i strached him right down his arm!
> 
> :rofl: talking about his arm, we were cuddling before the argument and my boob leaked all over his arm! :| Haha
> 
> 
> lol yeh well your not alone hun!! my OH avoids me like the plague now :cry::rofl:
> 
> and ewwwwwwwwwwwww boobie milk :rofl::rofl: im sure mine are shrinking :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: its like FFS im not exactly gonna leave him there with a boner!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

im eating mango sobert YUMM 

oh btw, when im complaining about how fat i am when the babys born, dont listen to me!:rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Lol im pathetic sometimes tho, i was crying cos i wanted to SO much, and he was having none of it, so i strached him right down his arm!
> 
> :rofl: talking about his arm, we were cuddling before the argument and my boob leaked all over his arm! :| Haha
> 
> 
> lol yeh well your not alone hun!! my OH avoids me like the plague now :cry::rofl:
> 
> and ewwwwwwwwwwwww boobie milk :rofl::rofl: im sure mine are shrinking :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: its like FFS im not exactly gonna leave him there with a boner!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> im eating mango sobert YUMM
> 
> oh btw, when im complaining about how fat i am when the babys born, dont listen to me!:rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:id leave him there with a boner just to punish him now :rofl::rofl:

ewwwwww mango sorbet!!! im cooking my dinner pork chops and loads of veg to try get some iron in me :rofl::rofl:

ok wont listen to you!! i will say talk to the hand :rofl::rofl: although im sure you wont be alone there xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Lol im pathetic sometimes tho, i was crying cos i wanted to SO much, and he was having none of it, so i strached him right down his arm!
> 
> :rofl: talking about his arm, we were cuddling before the argument and my boob leaked all over his arm! :| Haha
> 
> 
> lol yeh well your not alone hun!! my OH avoids me like the plague now :cry::rofl:
> 
> and ewwwwwwwwwwwww boobie milk :rofl::rofl: im sure mine are shrinking :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: its like FFS im not exactly gonna leave him there with a boner!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> im eating mango sobert YUMM
> 
> oh btw, when im complaining about how fat i am when the babys born, dont listen to me!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:id leave him there with a boner just to punish him now :rofl::rofl:
> 
> ewwwwww mango sorbet!!! im cooking my dinner pork chops and loads of veg to try get some iron in me :rofl::rofl:
> 
> ok wont listen to you!! i will say talk to the hand :rofl::rofl: although im sure you wont be alone there xxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: SO WOULD I!!!

i had roast Lamb for dinner with loads of veggies, gosh i love veggies! :blush:

How long would hair grow in like 3months?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Lol im pathetic sometimes tho, i was crying cos i wanted to SO much, and he was having none of it, so i strached him right down his arm!
> 
> :rofl: talking about his arm, we were cuddling before the argument and my boob leaked all over his arm! :| Haha
> 
> 
> lol yeh well your not alone hun!! my OH avoids me like the plague now :cry::rofl:
> 
> and ewwwwwwwwwwwww boobie milk :rofl::rofl: im sure mine are shrinking :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: its like FFS im not exactly gonna leave him there with a boner!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> im eating mango sobert YUMM
> 
> oh btw, when im complaining about how fat i am when the babys born, dont listen to me!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:id leave him there with a boner just to punish him now :rofl::rofl:
> 
> ewwwwww mango sorbet!!! im cooking my dinner pork chops and loads of veg to try get some iron in me :rofl::rofl:
> 
> ok wont listen to you!! i will say talk to the hand :rofl::rofl: although im sure you wont be alone there xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: SO WOULD I!!!
> 
> i had roast Lamb for dinner with loads of veggies, gosh i love veggies! :blush:
> 
> How long would hair grow in like 3months?Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl: your funny

mmmmmmm roast lamb is the best!!!! i am just eating my dinner and no word of lie ihave a mountain of every green veg imaginable :rofl:

errrrrrrrrrr what hair are we talking bout here :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: the subject of boners comes alone and every one stops talking! :rofl:


MY HEAD HAIR YOU NINNY! :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: the subject of boners comes alone and every one stops talking! :rofl:
> 
> 
> MY HEAD HAIR YOU NINNY! :rofl:


:rofl::rofl: i noticed that to, think we scared everyone away :rofl::rofl:

ohhh well i never know with you hun lol i would say bout 4 inches hun xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I want LONG hair again, cant wear my extensions cos i cant die my hair, and now my hair is brown not black like my extensions! :rofl:




I know Hayley and Melanie are veiwing this  x


----------



## MelanieSweets

I got to the dentist and they said i have a dead tooth so took the nerve out and put in a temporary filling ...so me and my poor little bubba are now out of pain :happydance: my gorgeous man has been so great and he is now as we speak cooking me a feast! sometimes wonder what i'd do without him, i have decided to take a day off tomorrow .... v.stressful weekend. 
Hows everyones Sunday nights ..... people still eating pick n mix lol


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I want LONG hair again, cant wear my extensions cos i cant die my hair, and now my hair is brown not black like my extensions! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Hayley and Melanie are veiwing this  x


my hair and my nails have grown loads since being pregnant!!! how confusing are you lol and why you wear hair extentions, just grow it like the rest of us :rofl::rofl::rofl:

maybe hayley and melaine are being quiet cos they are lucky enough to get a bit of their mans boners :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I want LONG hair again, cant wear my extensions cos i cant die my hair, and now my hair is brown not black like my extensions! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Hayley and Melanie are veiwing this  x
> 
> 
> my hair and my nails have grown loads since being pregnant!!! how confusing are you lol and why you wear hair extentions, just grow it like the rest of us :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> maybe hayley and melaine are being quiet cos they are lucky enough to get a bit of their mans boners :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: i just like extensions donno why lol my hair grows so SLOW 


:rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl: NOT FAIR!


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> I got to the dentist and they said i have a dead tooth so took the nerve out and put in a temporary filling ...so me and my poor little bubba are now out of pain :happydance: my gorgeous man has been so great and he is now as we speak cooking me a feast! sometimes wonder what i'd do without him, i have decided to take a day off tomorrow .... v.stressful weekend.
> *Hows everyones Sunday nights ..... people still eating pick n mix lol *

Mines alright just Munching and Lazy, no more pic-a-mix for me, having some crips and a cup of tea

werid, but in early post am i always eating? :blush:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I want LONG hair again, cant wear my extensions cos i cant die my hair, and now my hair is brown not black like my extensions! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Hayley and Melanie are veiwing this  x
> 
> 
> my hair and my nails have grown loads since being pregnant!!! how confusing are you lol and why you wear hair extentions, just grow it like the rest of us :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> maybe hayley and melaine are being quiet cos they are lucky enough to get a bit of their mans boners :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: i just like extensions donno why lol my hair grows so SLOW
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl: NOT FAIR!Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl: ok fair enough, i wouldnt even know how to put em on :rofl::rofl:

damn right it aint fair I WANT SOME NOW!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I want LONG hair again, cant wear my extensions cos i cant die my hair, and now my hair is brown not black like my extensions! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Hayley and Melanie are veiwing this  x
> 
> 
> my hair and my nails have grown loads since being pregnant!!! how confusing are you lol and why you wear hair extentions, just grow it like the rest of us :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> maybe hayley and melaine are being quiet cos they are lucky enough to get a bit of their mans boners :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

lol you talking about me hun hehehe :happydance: awww bless .... i am starvin cant wait for my feast being that fatty i am becoming heee .... i have had hair extensions fitted 3 times now Han, there awesome i miss them so bad .... but i do tend to just put in clip ins now ... loveee long hair :happydance:


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I want LONG hair again, cant wear my extensions cos i cant die my hair, and now my hair is brown not black like my extensions! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Hayley and Melanie are veiwing this  x
> 
> 
> my hair and my nails have grown loads since being pregnant!!! how confusing are you lol and why you wear hair extentions, just grow it like the rest of us :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> maybe hayley and melaine are being quiet cos they are lucky enough to get a bit of their mans boners :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol you talking about me hun hehehe :happydance: awww bless .... i am starvin cant wait for my feast being that fatty i am becoming heee .... i have had hair extensions fitted 3 times now Han, there awesome i miss them so bad .... but i do tend to just put in clip ins now ... loveee long hair :happydance:Click to expand...


:rofl::blush::blush: i might of mentioned you :rofl: just thought you was being quiet cos you were getting some :rofl: wat you gunnna eat melanie? im still hungry and fancy something sweet any ideas??


----------



## HannahGraceee

My extensions are clip in 


just cant wear them cos of the whole hair dying situations :rofl:

omg my belly was wonky yesterday, the head was basicly sticking on, so my belly was slanted


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlys...........very random conversations goin on atm Lol!!!

How we all doin tonight???


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I want LONG hair again, cant wear my extensions cos i cant die my hair, and now my hair is brown not black like my extensions! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Hayley and Melanie are veiwing this  x
> 
> 
> my hair and my nails have grown loads since being pregnant!!! how confusing are you lol and why you wear hair extentions, just grow it like the rest of us :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> maybe hayley and melaine are being quiet cos they are lucky enough to get a bit of their mans boners :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol you talking about me hun hehehe :happydance: awww bless .... i am starvin cant wait for my feast being that fatty i am becoming heee .... i have had hair extensions fitted 3 times now Han, there awesome i miss them so bad .... but i do tend to just put in clip ins now ... loveee long hair :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::blush::blush: i might of mentioned you :rofl: just thought you was being quiet cos you were getting some :rofl: wat you gunnna eat melanie? im still hungry and fancy something sweet any ideas??Click to expand...

I fancy some midget gems:rofl::blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi Jackiee !

I know food,boners, and extensions :rofl:


Im good thanks How are you?


----------



## MelanieSweets

lol ... well chel i could get some if i wanted to he is like a dog on heat but I am still recovering i did tell him maybe later though ;) 

Hahaha .. i am not sure what he is cooking me it's a suprise he wont let me in the kitchen. grr! 

What about cheesecake .... or ice cream or you must hav a box of choccies from xmas ...... everywhere i look theres chocolate hmmmmmm x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol im good thanks hun, Im hungry now tho!!! x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I want LONG hair again, cant wear my extensions cos i cant die my hair, and now my hair is brown not black like my extensions! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Hayley and Melanie are veiwing this  x
> 
> 
> my hair and my nails have grown loads since being pregnant!!! how confusing are you lol and why you wear hair extentions, just grow it like the rest of us :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> maybe hayley and melaine are being quiet cos they are lucky enough to get a bit of their mans boners :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol you talking about me hun hehehe :happydance: awww bless .... i am starvin cant wait for my feast being that fatty i am becoming heee .... i have had hair extensions fitted 3 times now Han, there awesome i miss them so bad .... but i do tend to just put in clip ins now ... loveee long hair :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::blush::blush: i might of mentioned you :rofl: just thought you was being quiet cos you were getting some :rofl: wat you gunnna eat melanie? im still hungry and fancy something sweet any ideas??Click to expand...
> 
> I fancy some midget gems:rofl::blush:Click to expand...


now now hannah i was expecting you to say something more exciting than that!!! you and your bloody sweets :rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> lol ... well chel i could get some if i wanted to he is like a dog on heat but I am still recovering i did tell him maybe later though ;)
> 
> Hahaha .. i am not sure what he is cooking me it's a suprise he wont let me in the kitchen. grr!
> 
> What about cheesecake .... or ice cream or you must hav a box of choccies from xmas ...... everywhere i look theres chocolate hmmmmmm x


:rofl::rofl:ohhhhhhhh lucky you!!! hey hannah how comes everyone else's OHs boners get used :rofl::rofl: i got issues man :rofl:

awwww bless how sweet is your OH cooking you something!! i wouldnt even let mine near the kitchen lol

i am sooooooo sick of xmas chocolates lol i keep trying to feed them to my son :rofl: even he is getting sick of them :rofl: just sent OH to tesco to get something yummy xx


----------



## hayley x

HAHAHA I just come back and caught up on the conversation thats been going on!! I was viewing this thread but then when to play the wii with my sister...no boner fun for me tonight, my oh works nights haha!! although hes pretty much up for it all the time and im sooo not!!! xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> lol ... well chel i could get some if i wanted to he is like a dog on heat but I am still recovering i did tell him maybe later though ;)
> 
> Hahaha .. i am not sure what he is cooking me it's a suprise he wont let me in the kitchen. grr!
> 
> What about cheesecake .... or ice cream or you must hav a box of choccies from xmas ...... everywhere i look theres chocolate hmmmmmm x
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:ohhhhhhhh lucky you!!! hey hannah how comes everyone else's OHs boners get used :rofl::rofl: i got issues man :rofl:
> 
> awwww bless how sweet is your OH cooking you something!! i wouldnt even let mine near the kitchen lol
> 
> i am sooooooo sick of xmas chocolates lol i keep trying to feed them to my son :rofl: even he is getting sick of them :rofl: just sent OH to tesco to get something yummy xxClick to expand...

What did OH get you then chel ? my man made me chicken and asparagus pie ... with yorkshire puds, chicken souffle and mashed potato and gravy love his cooking .... 

There talking about Ben and Jerrys on another thread I so want some now ....grrr!:cry:


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> lol ... well chel i could get some if i wanted to he is like a dog on heat but I am still recovering i did tell him maybe later though ;)
> 
> Hahaha .. i am not sure what he is cooking me it's a suprise he wont let me in the kitchen. grr!
> 
> What about cheesecake .... or ice cream or you must hav a box of choccies from xmas ...... everywhere i look theres chocolate hmmmmmm x
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:ohhhhhhhh lucky you!!! hey hannah how comes everyone else's OHs boners get used :rofl::rofl: i got issues man :rofl:
> 
> awwww bless how sweet is your OH cooking you something!! i wouldnt even let mine near the kitchen lol
> 
> i am sooooooo sick of xmas chocolates lol i keep trying to feed them to my son :rofl: even he is getting sick of them :rofl: just sent OH to tesco to get something yummy xxClick to expand...
> 
> What did OH get you then chel ? my man made me chicken and asparagus pie ... with yorkshire puds, chicken souffle and mashed potato and gravy love his cooking ....
> 
> There talking about Ben and Jerrys on another thread I so want some now ....grrr!:cry:Click to expand...


my OH got me a slice of chocolate brownie cake thing (cant believe i ate it) its got 16g saturated fat and i have high cholesterol lol and he got some carrot cake :cry: i couldnt resist!!!

OMG your dinner sounds awesome, can your OH come cook for me lol xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol ive miss a bit, was showing my mum quinnys she can buy me HAHA!! 

Argh Melanie you meant to tell me your OH doesnt want it!!! now im just jelous :rofl:

I wonder why Ash And jenny are havent seen them on here for a couple of days :( 

& Chel i have to get plesure from somewhere! sweets will have to do for now! :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

> my man made me chicken and asparagus pie ... with yorkshire puds, chicken souffle and mashed potato and gravy love his cooking ..


:o

That sounds LUSH!

All the sex and the nice dinners you must be on :cloud9:Cloud 9 :cloud9:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

lol yeh i am ... its just cause i have had a stressful few days .. car broke down on dual carriageway other day and i thought my time was up as its such a fast road had to pull onto hard shoulder and works been really busy! he sent me flowers and champagne truffles to work on tues ... so i cannot complain can i :cloud9:.... hehehehe!! 

Hmm choc brownie chel gimmie gimmie ... i am thinking its cheesecake time :happydance::happydance:

Then maybe some boinking if I am not to full haaa x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Lol ive miss a bit, was showing my mum quinnys she can buy me HAHA!!
> 
> Argh Melanie you meant to tell me your OH doesnt want it!!! now im just jelous :rofl:
> 
> I wonder why Ash And jenny are havent seen them on here for a couple of days :(
> 
> & Chel i have to get plesure from somewhere! sweets will have to do for now! :(

wonder why u went quiet AGAIN!!:rofl::rofl: thought maybe marc had something to show you :blush:

anyway hannah why doesnt your OH want it???

i bet ash and jenny are getting a boner to contend with thats why :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nah me and marc dont live together lol, im glad while ill proberly kill him while he doesnt wanna have sex :hissy: yesterday i was all emotional, and was like, WERE OVER! When you wake up tomo ill be gone, and your never see me or the baby again! :rofl: Gosh do i love pregnant hormones! 

he doesn't like the pregnant look, and one time we were doing it and the baby kicked him and he said NEVER AGAIN! 

i think ive only got 80 days to go till we can do it!, but then ill have to wait ages for my MINNIE to heal! :hissy: :rofl: x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Nah me and marc dont live together lol, im glad while ill proberly kill him while he doesnt wanna have sex :hissy: yesterday i was all emotional, and was like, WERE OVER! When you wake up tomo ill be gone, and your never see me or the baby again! :rofl: Gosh do i love pregnant hormones!
> 
> he doesn't like the pregnant look, and one time we were doing it and the baby kicked him and he said NEVER AGAIN!
> 
> i think ive only got 80 days to go till we can do it!, but then ill have to wait ages for my MINNIE to heal! :hissy: :rofl: x


ahhhhhhhhh probably a good thing ya dont live together well i bet your BOB (battery operated boyfriend) is getting a good seeing to then :rofl::rofl:


pregnant hormones are great!! :rofl::rofl: my OH hates my hormones!!

omg have you gotta wait till after to get some nookie then?? you dont wana have a c section then otherwise your be waiting a lifetime for your bits to heal :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: :rofl:

oh my gosh! the things you come out with chel! :rofl:

BOB :rofl:!

i know! i told marc im going to force it next time and i dont care if hes awake or asleep, im doing it to him! :rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

OMG u girls r 2 funny!!! I come on to catch up on what I missed and you guys make me hungry talking about food and well, my DH is up for it anytime but I've been hurting a lot today and last night so it's out of the question here.

My pregnancy hormones have gotten the best of me. I have spent the day lying in bed watching tv and crying. I did have a nap during the football game and now I'm off to soak in a nice warm bubble bath.

DH made beef stew for dinner tonight. My ex-husband is bringing our son home and stopping by the store to get us all some snacks. They are giving out bad weather for here so he is making sure we don't starv.


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> oh my gosh! the things you come out with chel! :rofl:
> 
> BOB :rofl:!
> 
> i know! i told marc im going to force it next time and i dont care if hes awake or asleep, im doing it to him! :rofl:


:rofl::rofl: sorry i know i have issues, either that or to much time on my hands :rofl: i must get out more!!!:rofl:

hey be nice to BOB :rofl::rofl: hes got me out of some situations ya know :rofl::rofl::rofl:

ha ha if i tried to have my wicked way while my OH was asleep i would get punished and not on a good way :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hun!!!

were been on the subject of sex all night! :rofl: oh and food


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> oh my gosh! the things you come out with chel! :rofl:
> 
> BOB :rofl:!
> 
> i know! i told marc im going to force it next time and i dont care if hes awake or asleep, im doing it to him! :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: sorry i know i have issues, either that or to much time on my hands :rofl: i must get out more!!!:rofl:
> 
> hey be nice to BOB :rofl::rofl: hes got me out of some situations ya know :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> ha ha if i tried to have my wicked way while my OH was asleep i would get punished and not on a good way :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: YOUR TOO FUNNY! i know what marc would say if he was reading this,

that were pigbitchs! (thats what he calls me when im being rude!) :rofl:

Ive done it to marc once when we first started going out, we wanted to see what it would be like! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya hun!!!
> 
> were been on the subject of sex all night! :rofl: oh and food

:happydance: My 2 fav topics in the world.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Im going to sleep now!!!


Night girls! :) x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> oh my gosh! the things you come out with chel! :rofl:
> 
> BOB :rofl:!
> 
> i know! i told marc im going to force it next time and i dont care if hes awake or asleep, im doing it to him! :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: sorry i know i have issues, either that or to much time on my hands :rofl: i must get out more!!!:rofl:
> 
> hey be nice to BOB :rofl::rofl: hes got me out of some situations ya know :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> ha ha if i tried to have my wicked way while my OH was asleep i would get punished and not on a good way :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: YOUR TOO FUNNY! i know what marc would say if he was reading this,
> 
> that were pigbitchs! (thats what he calls me when im being rude!) :rofl:
> 
> Ive done it to marc once when we first started going out, we wanted to see what it would be like! :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i have been called worse!!! funny i can handle!!!

we are not being rude, we are merely pointing out how DESPERATE we are for a creaming :rofl::rofl: 

are you trying to tell me that you inserted your BOB into his chocolate star???? forgive me if im wrong :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Im going to sleep now!!!
> 
> 
> Night girls! :) x


owwwwww must you lol 

night hun xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Good Afternoon ladies :) Just got home from Rocky :) i got my last ultrasound hehehehe... 
Cheeky missy moo had her legs TIGHTLY shut and her hands covering her face!!!!! Soo my pics are not very good at all but she is doing well and growing fast!!! She looks like she weighs 1.2kilos already!!! argh!!!!!!! lol

Is anyone elses LO's already head down???? Layla is already head down and feet up towards my ribs :( argh!!!!!!! i didnt think she would be there already :(


----------



## mummy to be

i am trying to get the pics off the cd on onto the computer.. when i can get them i will show you all :) hehehe


----------



## MelanieSweets

Mummy to be how ru ?? awww wow thats exciting atleast she is in position i dont think my little beaneo is yet ... so no kick in the ribs as yet ...... 
Cant wait to see the piccies xx :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm back from the dead!! 
Welcome over DANA!! Wooop :happydance:
I'm in Lincoln still for the next four hours..
Every week is going to be like this..
Friday comes I'll be super excited about coming home..
Monday comes I'll be super upset about leaving!!
I would actually do anything to leave Uni atm.
Sod getting a degree, I'm starting to get really depressed being there :cry:

I'm glad I missed the conversation about food..
I was naughty last week & kept eating Good for you oven chips..
I've ran out now so back on my health kick I am!

I hope everyone has had a good weekend! 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya guys! 

Cant wait to see the pics hun!! :)

my bubs was head down at my MW ap last wednesday, but moved the other day, and i think it back head down now! lol 

Hows everyone?


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> oh my gosh! the things you come out with chel! :rofl:
> 
> BOB :rofl:!
> 
> i know! i told marc im going to force it next time and i dont care if hes awake or asleep, im doing it to him! :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: sorry i know i have issues, either that or to much time on my hands :rofl: i must get out more!!!:rofl:
> 
> hey be nice to BOB :rofl::rofl: hes got me out of some situations ya know :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> ha ha if i tried to have my wicked way while my OH was asleep i would get punished and not on a good way :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: YOUR TOO FUNNY! i know what marc would say if he was reading this,
> 
> that were pigbitchs! (thats what he calls me when im being rude!) :rofl:
> 
> Ive done it to marc once when we first started going out, we wanted to see what it would be like! :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i have been called worse!!! funny i can handle!!!
> 
> we are not being rude, we are merely pointing out how DESPERATE we are for a creaming :rofl::rofl:
> 
> *are you trying to tell me that you inserted your BOB into his chocolate star???? forgive me if im wrong *Click to expand...


NO IM NOT SAYING THAT!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

When he was asleep! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I'm back from the dead!!
> Welcome over DANA!! Wooop :happydance:
> I'm in Lincoln still for the next four hours..
> Every week is going to be like this..
> Friday comes I'll be super excited about coming home..
> Monday comes I'll be super upset about leaving!!
> I would actually do anything to leave Uni atm.
> Sod getting a degree, I'm starting to get really depressed being there :cry:
> 
> I'm glad I missed the conversation about food..
> I was naughty last week & kept eating Good for you oven chips..
> I've ran out now so back on my health kick I am!
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good weekend!
> 
> xXx

Ashhhyyy!!!! Hiya hunn! just saw this message how are you?? :hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I'm back from the dead!!
> Welcome over DANA!! Wooop :happydance:
> I'm in Lincoln still for the next four hours..
> Every week is going to be like this..
> Friday comes I'll be super excited about coming home..
> Monday comes I'll be super upset about leaving!!
> I would actually do anything to leave Uni atm.
> Sod getting a degree, I'm starting to get really depressed being there :cry:
> 
> I'm glad I missed the conversation about food..
> I was naughty last week & kept eating Good for you oven chips..
> I've ran out now so back on my health kick I am!
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good weekend!
> 
> xXx
> 
> Ashhhyyy!!!! Hiya hunn! just saw this message how are you?? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hannnn! Heya sweetie :happydance: 
I'm all miserable.. moody, hormonal & soon to be lonely *sob sob*
Hows you?!?
Can't believe Marc is still starving you of sex!
Evil man
:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I'm back from the dead!!
> Welcome over DANA!! Wooop :happydance:
> I'm in Lincoln still for the next four hours..
> Every week is going to be like this..
> Friday comes I'll be super excited about coming home..
> Monday comes I'll be super upset about leaving!!
> I would actually do anything to leave Uni atm.
> Sod getting a degree, I'm starting to get really depressed being there :cry:
> 
> I'm glad I missed the conversation about food..
> I was naughty last week & kept eating Good for you oven chips..
> I've ran out now so back on my health kick I am!
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good weekend!
> 
> xXx
> 
> Ashhhyyy!!!! Hiya hunn! just saw this message how are you?? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hannnn! Heya sweetie :happydance:
> I'm all miserable.. moody, hormonal & soon to be lonely *sob sob*
> Hows you?!?
> Can't believe Marc is still starving you of sex!
> Evil man
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Lol!
Yeh im good thanks hun, sorry to hear your miserable and hormonal but i guess thats just pregnancy for ya! :rofl: :) 

i just txted marc asking if we could do it 2moz:dohh: hes coming round mine 2moz 

i bet the reply will be either calling me a PIG or NO :dohh:
:hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I'm back from the dead!!
> Welcome over DANA!! Wooop :happydance:
> I'm in Lincoln still for the next four hours..
> Every week is going to be like this..
> Friday comes I'll be super excited about coming home..
> Monday comes I'll be super upset about leaving!!
> I would actually do anything to leave Uni atm.
> Sod getting a degree, I'm starting to get really depressed being there :cry:
> 
> I'm glad I missed the conversation about food..
> I was naughty last week & kept eating Good for you oven chips..
> I've ran out now so back on my health kick I am!
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good weekend!
> 
> xXx
> 
> Ashhhyyy!!!! Hiya hunn! just saw this message how are you?? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hannnn! Heya sweetie :happydance:
> I'm all miserable.. moody, hormonal & soon to be lonely *sob sob*
> Hows you?!?
> Can't believe Marc is still starving you of sex!
> Evil man
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!
> Yeh im good thanks hun, sorry to hear your miserable and hormonal but i guess thats just pregnancy for ya! :rofl: :)
> 
> i just txted marc asking if we could do it 2moz:dohh: hes coming round mine 2moz
> 
> i bet the reply will be either calling me a PIG or NO :dohh:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I think you need to slap him about a bit and demand sex.. it is your hormonal right to have it! 

I can't believe there is only 79 days left, it doesn't seem a lot at all.
This weekend has flown by for me.. but the weeks just keep dragging.
I have a presentation on Wednesday and I feel sick just thinking about it.. I'm not good talking in front of a big group of people Argh!!
:hissy:

Pig?! What the heck?! :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG! it wasnt a no

it was a maybe!!! :o Wooooohhh! :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Lmao!!
You need to do spoons that way baby can't kick him :rofl:

Yay for potential sex :hugs:

Has anyone elses appetite just vanished?!

I haven't had any breakfast, but I'm not hungry still. 

Oddness!!

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol i cant really spoon in my single bed! :rofl: 

sometimes mine vanishes on saturday it did lol 

on saturday me and marc was talking about moving and he mentioned Lincoln cos hes best friend lives there, and i was like ILL HAVE A FRIEND TOO! ashy lives there! :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

hehehe my appetite has vanished mainly due to my crappy toothache i had ..... buttttt... as i am off sickly today my mummy is bringing round a mc d's to my place after work ... blessss her :happydance::happydance:

Hello queen.. hope you had a nice wknd ! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> hehehe my appetite has vanished mainly due to my crappy toothache i had ..... buttttt... as i am off sickly today my mummy is bringing round a mc d's to my place after work ... blessss her :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hello queen.. hope you had a nice wknd ! xx

:o:o:o:o 
All the sex

Nice Dinner from your mum

and now mc d'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy::hissy::rofl::rofl:

LUCKY!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> Lol i cant really spoon in my single bed! :rofl:
> 
> sometimes mine vanishes on saturday it did lol
> 
> on saturday me and marc was talking about moving and he mentioned Lincoln cos hes best friend lives there, and i was like ILL HAVE A FRIEND TOO! ashy lives there! :rofl:

:happydance::happydance:

Move move move!!

Our lives can be filled with our gorgeous LOs and coffee and lots of :sex:

xXx


----------



## mellllly

Arghhh, I am at work and sooo tired!!

I cant handle it, Its not like I have taken the piss with Ante-Natl Classes (I have found some after work), Midwife Appointments have been easy as she comes to my local doctor so it only takes about 20mins and I normally add that to my lunch and when I have had a scan I have taken the whole day from my holiday entitlement to go.

I am thinking of asking my manager if I can swap 2 or 3 day's of my holiday and start leaving at 4 or 4.30 as opposed to 5.30! What do you think? Do you think they will let me?


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Arghhh, I am at work and sooo tired!!
> 
> I cant handle it, Its not like I have taken the piss with Ante-Natl Classes (I have found some after work), Midwife Appointments have been easy as she comes to my local doctor so it only takes about 20mins and I normally add that to my lunch and when I have had a scan I have taken the whole day from my holiday entitlement to go.
> 
> I am thinking of asking my manager if I can swap 2 or 3 day's of my holiday and start leaving at 4 or 4.30 as opposed to 5.30! What do you think? Do you think they will let me?

Awww hunn :( 

All you can do it ask really? whats the worse thats gonna happen is they will say no 

good luck hunn :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Lol i cant really spoon in my single bed! :rofl:
> 
> sometimes mine vanishes on saturday it did lol
> 
> on saturday me and marc was talking about moving and he mentioned Lincoln cos hes best friend lives there, and i was like ILL HAVE A FRIEND TOO! ashy lives there! :rofl:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Move move move!!
> 
> Our lives can be filled with our gorgeous LOs and coffee and lots of :sex:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...

Its really cheap there then it is here


----------



## lyndsey3010

mellllly said:


> Arghhh, I am at work and sooo tired!!
> 
> I cant handle it, Its not like I have taken the piss with Ante-Natl Classes (I have found some after work), Midwife Appointments have been easy as she comes to my local doctor so it only takes about 20mins and I normally add that to my lunch and when I have had a scan I have taken the whole day from my holiday entitlement to go.
> 
> I am thinking of asking my manager if I can swap 2 or 3 day's of my holiday and start leaving at 4 or 4.30 as opposed to 5.30! What do you think? Do you think they will let me?

I've been trying to find ways of cutting down my working week too as I am like a zombie. I finish on 25th Feb and was thinking of working one extra week by cutting down the remaining weeks to 4 days. I think I will just slog it out though and finish sooner rather than later.

I have even thought about leaving work even earlier than 6 weeks before, but I know I will regret it when it comes to coming off maternity leave. I would defo ask your boss though, finishing that hour earlier could make a massive difference and might even cut down your commute time if you have a drive.

I work from home and have it easy, this morning I felt awful and went back to bed for 20 minutes. As I was laying there I was wondering how on earth people who have to go to work actually cope. As much as I moan about the boredom factor of working from home, it has definite advantages.

Now if only I could teach the dog to take himself over the field..........


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> OMG! it wasnt a no
> 
> it was a maybe!!! :o Wooooohhh! :)


hey you cant do that now!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: othewise im in the deprived club by myself :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> OMG! it wasnt a no
> 
> it was a maybe!!! :o Wooooohhh! :)
> 
> 
> hey you cant do that now!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: othewise im in the deprived club by myself :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Lol :rofl:

well hes exact words were

Maybe im not going to commit myself!:dohh: :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> OMG! it wasnt a no
> 
> it was a maybe!!! :o Wooooohhh! :)
> 
> 
> hey you cant do that now!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: othewise im in the deprived club by myself :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol :rofl:
> 
> well hes exact words were
> 
> Maybe im not going to commit myself!:dohh: :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:oh the pain of getting a boner :rofl::rofl:

im telling you hun, get him going then walk away :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG that would be soo funny! but i donno thing ill let the chance slip lol


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> OMG that would be soo funny! but i donno thing ill let the change slip lol


lol how nasty eh!! anyways sex aside how are you today hun?? up to much??


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> OMG that would be soo funny! but i donno thing ill let the change slip lol
> 
> 
> lol how nasty eh!! anyways sex aside how are you today hun?? up to much??Click to expand...

:rofl:
Im fab thanks just a tad tired back ache has gone now!! :happydance: You?


Ive just gotta tidy the house but i seriously cant be bothered! You? x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> OMG that would be soo funny! but i donno thing ill let the change slip lol
> 
> 
> lol how nasty eh!! anyways sex aside how are you today hun?? up to much??Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Im fab thanks just a tad tired back ache has gone now!! :happydance: You?
> 
> 
> Ive just gotta tidy the house but i seriously cant be bothered! You? xClick to expand...


yay glad your backache has gone hun!!! :happydance: yea im not bad hun just bit tired as i cant seem to sleep at night till bout 3am!! grrrrrrr

ha ha funny you say that i should really get off my lazy ass and wash up but cant be bothered lol gotta pick my son up from school at 3.45pm cant be arsed to do that either :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> OMG that would be soo funny! but i donno thing ill let the change slip lol
> 
> 
> lol how nasty eh!! anyways sex aside how are you today hun?? up to much??Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Im fab thanks just a tad tired back ache has gone now!! :happydance: You?
> 
> 
> Ive just gotta tidy the house but i seriously cant be bothered! You? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yay glad your backache has gone hun!!! :happydance: yea im not bad hun just bit tired as i cant seem to sleep at night till bout 3am!! grrrrrrr
> 
> ha ha funny you say that i should really get off my lazy ass and wash up but cant be bothered lol gotta pick my son up from school at 3.45pm cant be arsed to do that either :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


:happydance: i keep waking up in the middle of the night for a wee! it used to be every night at 1am but now its changed to 6 am lol

lol i have to have the house tidy when my mum gets home at 6 so ill start at around 5:40 :rofl:

i donno what it is but i think pete doherty is fit! :rofl:


----------



## mama2b

QUOTE]



i donno what it is but i think pete doherty is fit! :rofl:[/QUOTE]

Surely not !!!!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> OMG that would be soo funny! but i donno thing ill let the change slip lol
> 
> 
> lol how nasty eh!! anyways sex aside how are you today hun?? up to much??Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Im fab thanks just a tad tired back ache has gone now!! :happydance: You?
> 
> 
> Ive just gotta tidy the house but i seriously cant be bothered! You? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yay glad your backache has gone hun!!! :happydance: yea im not bad hun just bit tired as i cant seem to sleep at night till bout 3am!! grrrrrrr
> 
> ha ha funny you say that i should really get off my lazy ass and wash up but cant be bothered lol gotta pick my son up from school at 3.45pm cant be arsed to do that either :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance: i keep waking up in the middle of the night for a wee! it used to be every night at 1am but now its changed to 6 am lol
> 
> lol i have to have the house tidy when my mum gets home at 6 so ill start at around 5:40 :rofl:
> 
> i donno what it is but i think pete doherty is fit! :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl: well i suppose 6am is better than the middle of the 
night!! :happydance:

ha ha well its 5.40pm so you should be tidying up about now :rofl:

OMG pete Doherty is MINGING :rofl::rofl:

i have just got back from shopping, had to get my son a football kit complete with football socks, boots and shinpads!!!! not that they actually require you to have all this but my son thought it was necssary!! :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I donno what it is! have you seen the advert about his 24 hour thing, im like omg i love you! after i watch it! :rofl:


:happydance: i just finished tidying up the house at 5:35 mum came home 5:40 

RESULT! :) :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

[youtube]https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2iD0CZg3vWk[/youtube]


----------



## MelanieSweets

mellllly said:


> Arghhh, I am at work and sooo tired!!
> 
> I cant handle it, Its not like I have taken the piss with Ante-Natl Classes (I have found some after work), Midwife Appointments have been easy as she comes to my local doctor so it only takes about 20mins and I normally add that to my lunch and when I have had a scan I have taken the whole day from my holiday entitlement to go.
> 
> I am thinking of asking my manager if I can swap 2 or 3 day's of my holiday and start leaving at 4 or 4.30 as opposed to 5.30! What do you think? Do you think they will let me?

Awww sweets i know exactly how you feel ... i am ok in the mornings but usually zombiefied by 3-4pm .... the mid afternoon slump i call it !! ... what is it you do for a job *mellllly*? i am working until 20th March and babes due on 14th April I just hope i can make it upto then :) ....have a word with your boss they have to be open to flexible working hours surely x


----------



## HannahGraceee

i think we would quit actually suit eachother :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

I know this is really random but i cant thank anyone =[ everytime i click thanks it sez im not got access to do this or something like that, is anyone elses doin this?? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I donno ill try thanking you and see what happens


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mine works!

:|


----------



## chel27

gawwwwwddddddd im sooooooooo hungry!!!!


----------



## hayley x

it flicked up sayin 'thanks' then went again and this came up =[ 

hayley x, you do not have permission to access this page


----------



## HannahGraceee

I donno hun, i would right something in forum help area and maybe they can help sort it out :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh and 

*Question*

Whos Spoken to Jenny_wren recently? I havent seen here on or spoke to her :|


----------



## hayley x

:O :D it did it !! Thanks xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

hayley x said:


> it flicked up sayin 'thanks' then went again and this came up =[
> 
> hayley x, you do not have permission to access this page

Mine does that sometimes aswell, but then the thanks still comes up...wierd!

Hows u all....i got 1 hr left then home time woopwoop!!!!


----------



## hayley x

I haven seen her on for a few day, thought it was pretty quite weekend no one seemed to come on like normal! xxx


----------



## hayley x

You still have an hour left, that sounds like a late finish, what time did u start? what you all havin for tea im STARVIN =[ xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i know! :( 

Ashey wasnt on much, but shes made an appearance on here so i know shes ok lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Started at 7am...looooong but i excited cos i workin till thursday (all 12 hrs shifts) then i get 2n half weeks off woopwoop!!!!

I got such an embarressin prob u lot gta promise not to laugh ok.....

Had sex last night and i finished my bit lol but then he said r u sure ur waters didnt break....and i poo'd my pants(not literally)! Nw im to scared to do it again...anyone else gt this prob!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

No i dont have that problem, we never do it!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> No i dont have that problem, we never do it!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i was just thinking here goes the sex topic again :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Omg thats all i seem to talk about! :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol well i never wanna do it now im to scared!
Seriously tho could u imagine if that did happen i would freak out lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

HannahGraceee said:


> No i dont have that problem, we never do it!

:rofl: lol oh no dont get han started bless her..... i did giggle at that i am sorry !! 

I always feel like i am going to do that hun, its a bit weird but usually its just the angle he is boinking me lol x:rofl:


----------



## chel27

:rofl::rofl: i wouldnt know either!! dont have any :blush::cry::cry:


----------



## mz_jackie86

MelanieSweets said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> No i dont have that problem, we never do it!
> 
> :rofl: lol oh no dont get han started bless her..... i did giggle at that i am sorry !!
> 
> I always feel like i am going to do that hun, its a bit weird but usually its just the angle he is boinking me lol x:rofl:Click to expand...

Lol i just burst out laughin at work haha!!

40 mins left yippee


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: last time we did do it was about 2 month ago, it felt like he tor my minnie!!!!

either ive got smaller or hes got BIGGER!

i do admit i was the one that said NEVER AGAIN:rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi ladies!

Marissa's crib came in today.....well, it's at the store ready for pick-up....but it's snowing here so maybe we can go get it Friday (DH has to work the rest of the week).:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mandy~~where's the pics??? I can't wait to see Princess Layla!!!:hugs:

Ashy~So glad you are back hun. ikwum about the uni. Is it just being away from your family or is all of the work they make you do?? I have tons more this week than last week and just started back last week. I'm thinking......wtf am I doing.....32 y/o pregnant and still working towards my Bachelor's.:dohh::hugs:

Han & Chel~ :hugs::hugs: Hang in there girls and hopefully your OH's will give in very soon. Han......fingers crossed you get some 2maro hun.:hugs:

Hayley~The same thing happens to me when I try to thank someone....must be a glitch.:hugs:

Jackie~Yay for your holiday!!:happydance: I bet you can't wait.:hugs:

Melanie~Hey hun. How r u???:hugs:

Jenny~Hurry back hun........where ever you are.:hugs:

Sheeew, did I miss anyone??? If so.........hi :hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: ill update you tmoz i we do lol


----------



## danapeter36

Haha you girls are too funny!
I havent has sex in forever, think it was about 16 weeks I had sex last! I feel like I have shrunk ten sizes and he's grown ten lol, plus I have NO sex drive. Zilch, nada. xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

OMG ikwum!!! I asked DH the other day if I've shrunk or he's grown. His reply was.....is that why it feels so good?:dohh::rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: ill update you tmoz i we do lol

Go you!!!
I think these days the sexiest thing I do is wash my hair. I no longer even wear makeup, I just cant be arsed tbh, I am like the laziest person ever. I wake up at 6 and don't get in again till 6:15 and only get a half hour lunch break so thats how I justify doing absolutely nothing lol xxx


----------



## danapeter36

JeffsWife07 said:


> OMG ikwum!!! I asked DH the other day if I've shrunk or he's grown. His reply was.....is that why it feels so good?:dohh::rofl:

Come on now, whats your secret?!
I just can't get the whole....sex 'urge' thingy lol. Thing is between me and all you girls, we used to have sex twice a day every day before we got pregnant. Now I have just lost that feeling lol, I don't doubt it will come back I just feel like sleeping or eating are more exciting haha. That sounds terrible, poor hubby must feel cast aside in favour of a large tasty chocolate bar or half an hours nap haha xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> OMG ikwum!!! I asked DH the other day if I've shrunk or he's grown. His reply was.....is that why it feels so good?:dohh::rofl:

Do you have to rub it in!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: ill update you tmoz i we do lol
> 
> Go you!!!
> I think these days the sexiest thing I do is wash my hair. I no longer even wear makeup, I just cant be arsed tbh, I am like the laziest person ever. I wake up at 6 and don't get in again till 6:15 and only get a half hour lunch break so thats how I justify doing absolutely nothing lol xxxClick to expand...

lol :rofl: today the sexiest thing i did was brush my teeth! :rofl:

i look like poo!


----------



## danapeter36

Haha! Well at least some girls are getting some. I feel like an alien, when we next have sex I am literally going to be like a virgin again I wont know what I am doing it will have been so long!!! xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

danapeter36 said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> OMG ikwum!!! I asked DH the other day if I've shrunk or he's grown. His reply was.....is that why it feels so good?:dohh::rofl:
> 
> Come on now, whats your secret?!
> I just can't get the whole....sex 'urge' thingy lol. Thing is between me and all you girls, we used to have sex twice a day every day before we got pregnant. Now I have just lost that feeling lol, I don't doubt it will come back I just feel like sleeping or eating are more exciting haha. That sounds terrible, poor hubby must feel cast aside in favour of a large tasty chocolate bar or half an hours nap haha xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: I promised DH I would never deny him......but I was the one getting denied. I wore him out in 1st Tri...it was like 3 times a day everyday...poor guy. Now it's more like 1 mabye 2 times per week.

Han~~:hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

Hahahaha!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Thats just too sexy, move over page three models, Hannah's got something you aint, she brushes her teeth SEXILY!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I tried really hard on saturday night, i even made my minnie pretty even tho i cant even see it! :rofl: and still nothing


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Hahahaha!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Thats just too sexy, move over page three models, Hannah's got something you aint, she brushes her teeth SEXILY!!!

LMAOOO! 
that was soo funny i actually burst out laughting

i think i should make a potfolio now  :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

lollol....... oh han ..... keeps brushing those teeth sexily he will want you so bad :rofl: .... 

God i had mc d's and i am having pasta and garlic bread for dins .. i am not sure i have anymore space :dohh:


----------



## danapeter36

JeffsWife07 said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> OMG ikwum!!! I asked DH the other day if I've shrunk or he's grown. His reply was.....is that why it feels so good?:dohh::rofl:
> 
> Come on now, whats your secret?!
> I just can't get the whole....sex 'urge' thingy lol. Thing is between me and all you girls, we used to have sex twice a day every day before we got pregnant. Now I have just lost that feeling lol, I don't doubt it will come back I just feel like sleeping or eating are more exciting haha. That sounds terrible, poor hubby must feel cast aside in favour of a large tasty chocolate bar or half an hours nap haha xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I promised DH I would never deny him......but I was the one getting denied. I wore him out in 1st Tri...it was like 3 times a day everyday...poor guy. Now it's more like 1 mabye 2 times per week.
> 
> Han~~:hugs:Click to expand...

You do it like they do on the discovery channel!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Aw I am glad someone is having fun! My hubby probably wishes it was him trying to catch a break, I will admit these days he is so sex starved I turn him on just by putting on my maternity underwear. I mean can you even get sexier than that?! lol :rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Does anybody else's nose bleed a lot?? (<<not a sexual question):rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> OMG ikwum!!! I asked DH the other day if I've shrunk or he's grown. His reply was.....is that why it feels so good?:dohh::rofl:
> 
> Come on now, whats your secret?!
> I just can't get the whole....sex 'urge' thingy lol. Thing is between me and all you girls, we used to have sex twice a day every day before we got pregnant. Now I have just lost that feeling lol, I don't doubt it will come back I just feel like sleeping or eating are more exciting haha. That sounds terrible, poor hubby must feel cast aside in favour of a large tasty chocolate bar or half an hours nap haha xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I promised DH I would never deny him......but I was the one getting denied. I wore him out in 1st Tri...it was like 3 times a day everyday...poor guy. Now it's more like 1 mabye 2 times per week.
> 
> Han~~:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You do it like they do on the discovery channel!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Aw I am glad someone is having fun! My hubby probably wishes it was him trying to catch a break, I will admit these days he is so sex starved I turn him on just by putting on my maternity underwear. I mean can you even get sexier than that?! lol :rofl:Click to expand...

FFS!:dohh:
Can our OHs not just switch sex drives?


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I tried really hard on saturday night, i even made my minnie pretty even tho i cant even see it! :rofl: and still nothing

Mine probably looks like an overgrown garden hedge!!! Lol. I can't even see it anymore, and if I try and use a mirror it feels like gymnastics trying to balance everything, I just get tired and give up. I seriously prob look like cousin it down there from the Adams family :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yeah Hannah, brush those sexy teeth:rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

danapeter36 said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> OMG ikwum!!! I asked DH the other day if I've shrunk or he's grown. His reply was.....is that why it feels so good?:dohh::rofl:
> 
> Come on now, whats your secret?!
> I just can't get the whole....sex 'urge' thingy lol. Thing is between me and all you girls, we used to have sex twice a day every day before we got pregnant. Now I have just lost that feeling lol, I don't doubt it will come back I just feel like sleeping or eating are more exciting haha. That sounds terrible, poor hubby must feel cast aside in favour of a large tasty chocolate bar or half an hours nap haha xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I promised DH I would never deny him......but I was the one getting denied. I wore him out in 1st Tri...it was like 3 times a day everyday...poor guy. Now it's more like 1 mabye 2 times per week.
> 
> Han~~:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You do it like they do on the discovery channel!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Aw I am glad someone is having fun! My hubby probably wishes it was him trying to catch a break, I will admit these days he is so sex starved I turn him on just by putting on my maternity underwear. I mean can you even get sexier than that?! lol :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: TFF!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> lollol....... oh han ..... keeps brushing those teeth sexily he will want you so bad :rofl: ....
> 
> God i had mc d's and i am having pasta and garlic bread for dins .. i am not sure i have anymore space :dohh:

I want Mc'd i hope my mum and dad will get me some tonight :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> Does anybody else's nose bleed a lot?? (<<not a sexual question):rofl:

I had my first nose bleed in my life a couple of weeeks ago! and sometimes i get loads of bloody boggies! TMI! :rofl: its normal in pregnancy i think


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> OMG ikwum!!! I asked DH the other day if I've shrunk or he's grown. His reply was.....is that why it feels so good?:dohh::rofl:
> 
> Come on now, whats your secret?!
> I just can't get the whole....sex 'urge' thingy lol. Thing is between me and all you girls, we used to have sex twice a day every day before we got pregnant. Now I have just lost that feeling lol, I don't doubt it will come back I just feel like sleeping or eating are more exciting haha. That sounds terrible, poor hubby must feel cast aside in favour of a large tasty chocolate bar or half an hours nap haha xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I promised DH I would never deny him......but I was the one getting denied. I wore him out in 1st Tri...it was like 3 times a day everyday...poor guy. Now it's more like 1 mabye 2 times per week.
> 
> Han~~:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You do it like they do on the discovery channel!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Aw I am glad someone is having fun! My hubby probably wishes it was him trying to catch a break, I will admit these days he is so sex starved I turn him on just by putting on my maternity underwear. I mean can you even get sexier than that?! lol :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> FFS!:dohh:
> Can our OHs not just switch sex drives?Click to expand...

Wish they could! Maybe then mine wouldnt go crazy every time I show a bit of ANKLE! Haha thats as much skin as he gets lol. :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: Maybe Mine wont be sick every time he sees me near naked! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

I get bloody bogies too...mmmm Maccy D's. I tried that new little italian burger. Waste of money, coulda had two double cheeseburgers for the price. xxx


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: Maybe Mine wont be sick every time he sees me near naked! :rofl:

Haha, I am thinking of buying an 'OUT OF ORDER' sign to wear round my knickers :rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

danapeter36 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I tried really hard on saturday night, i even made my minnie pretty even tho i cant even see it! :rofl: and still nothing
> 
> Mine probably looks like an overgrown garden hedge!!! Lol. I can't even see it anymore, and if I try and use a mirror it feels like gymnastics trying to balance everything, I just get tired and give up. I seriously prob look like cousin it down there from the Adams family :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yeah Hannah, brush those sexy teeth:rofl:Click to expand...

DH informed me I was getting hairy. I said wat u expect I can't see and u aint gettin a razor near me. 3 days ago I was trying to shave in the shower and DH got turned on due to the moaning and grunting........thought I was helping myself out in the shower.:dohh: I told him if he had this big bump and had to shave he would let it grow.....so...I think I'm going on strike until after Marissa gets here.

I can manage to shave the bottom of my legs......but that's it.:blush:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha! I can shave the bottoms of my legs, good job I havent gone cave woman entirely!!!
I am off for a shower now ladies, I feel grotty from work.
Love ya'll xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I cant shave my legs! :( its like near impossible, i have to shave my minnie when im standing up tho 

Atleast i can still shave my arm pits! only just! my boobs are getting to big to reach around :rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

I manage to shave the bottom of my legs when I'm sitting down. No way could I reach down there standing up.:blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

ARGH! (Not minnie shaving or sex related)

BUT seriously i dont no why i bother any more!!!!!!!!

talking to my friend on facebook and all i get is 1 word answers! its like i have no friends any more i donno whats suddenly so wrong with me!!!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

:hugs: they r prob jealous hun. :hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

Oh you ladies!!

Han with your sexy teeth :coolio:

I'm back in Leicester, got back to my flat at like 4:45, tried to get in my room and the lock has broke so I'm staying in my friends room for tonight because our landlord is 'not in the Leicester area and can't make it back until tomorrow morning' 

I'm pleased it happened today though when I don't have a million classes and I still have all my stuff from the weekend!

I now really want a McDonalds thanks to you girlies! I'm a bit hungry, but when I think of foods to eat nothing appeals (apart from maccys but that is too far away!) 

On the subject of :sex: I feel like the most unsexiest person ever! All HUGE boobs that could potentially leak all over, stretch marks and fat legs.. my sex drive has kinda vanished, I'm happy to have sex, I enjoy it but my body won't let me 'go the whole 9 yards' if you get my drift! :hissy:

What you all up to?!?

Oh and yes Han it is a LOT cheaper up here to live! 2 bed apartment £500 approx.. get moving baby!!

xXx​


----------



## danapeter36

Lol!!! Back...had a shower and ate a melt in the middle chocolate pudding. Was LOVERLY!!!
Yeah nobody seems to know what to say to me anymore, coz I am pregnant, they seem to avoid me lol xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im having chicken burgers and chip! :rofl: how heathly! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

I dont think I have eaten anything healthy today lol xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've just chomped on a cottage cheese, onion & salad sandwich & some curry flavoured noodles! 

I now want to go on a huge food rampage.. being pregnant is so blooming insane.. one minute I'm not hungry, the next I am but nothing is appealing.. next EVERYTHING is appealing! :dohh:


----------



## mummy to be

On the subject of :sex: OH and i went to ..... ummm yeah last night and as soon as he started i had to ask him to stop!! It hurt sooooo much!!!! I think it is now off limits for him! And i feel terrible. But i just cant do that pain again.. Is anyone else like this yet or??? 
Sorry for the TMI part :( 
Also my ummmm lady parts appear to be swollen......... like the outside parts not the whole thing and it is not painful or anything i didnt even know till i went to shave (well try to shave) last night :( 

Please tell me i am not the only one :(


----------



## danapeter36

You are so not the only one babe! I am the same! And yes sex hurt for us too, one of the reasons I prob dont want to do it again for a while, least till she is here!
Ashleigh you made me hungry again!!! xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Can I go on your list will be over in a week!

Am due on 26th April and its a boy!

Emma.xx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> i even made my minnie pretty even tho i cant even see it! :rofl: and still nothing


:rofl::rofl::rofl:what did ya do brush her hair and put bows in :rofl::rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

danapeter36 said:


> You are so not the only one babe! I am the same! And yes sex hurt for us too, one of the reasons I prob dont want to do it again for a while, least till she is here!
> Ashleigh you made me hungry again!!! xxx

Sorrrry :angelnot:

I'm really trying to resist the urge not to eat any more :hissy:

On the subject of :sex: again..

Does anyone get quite bad stomach pains when they are humping?? I do and it is blooming awful :cry:

xXx


----------



## MelanieSweets

danapeter36 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Maybe Mine wont be sick every time he sees me near naked! :rofl:
> 
> Haha, I am thinking of buying an 'OUT OF ORDER' sign to wear round my knickers :rofl:Click to expand...

Haaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaa:rofl: that cracked me up so much ! i am getting too roly poly to have sex now it seems no position is comfy i just feel huggggge .. but we still do it .. .! lol 

Hello Jeffswife i am good and how ru hun ? nice day? :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i even made my minnie pretty even tho i cant even see it! :rofl: and still nothing
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:what did ya do brush her hair and put bows in :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I liked the fact your PURSOMED it was a girl! 

No its a boy, and he likes an all over shave!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wha-Hey! were on _that_ subject again :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It's a fun subject :sex:

Either that or food!!

I really wish it was strawberry season... I'm REALLY wanting strawberries atm!! But unless I want expensive not very nice strawberries I shall have to wait until April/May time :hissy:

Well I thought my back was hurting because of the bra I was wearing.. so today I decided to wear a sports bra.. and now my back is killing again.

It makes no sense because it is right up where my bra strap would be! And for the next four nights I don't have Dan to rub my back better :cry:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i even made my minnie pretty even tho i cant even see it! :rofl: and still nothing
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:what did ya do brush her hair and put bows in :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the fact your PURSOMED it was a girl!
> 
> No its a boy, and he likes an all over shave!!!:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


errrrrrrrrrrrrrr well if your minnie was infact a boy then it must be a gay minnie :rofl::rofl: :muaha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i even made my minnie pretty even tho i cant even see it! :rofl: and still nothing
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:what did ya do brush her hair and put bows in :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the fact your PURSOMED it was a girl!
> 
> No its a boy, and he likes an all over shave!!!:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> errrrrrrrrrrrrrr well if your minnie was infact a boy then it must be a gay minnie :rofl::rofl: :muaha:Click to expand...

My minnie is very very gay


WILLYS ONLY :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think im going to cut my loses with some of my friends, delted the out of my life


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i even made my minnie pretty even tho i cant even see it! :rofl: and still nothing
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:what did ya do brush her hair and put bows in :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the fact your PURSOMED it was a girl!
> 
> No its a boy, and he likes an all over shave!!!:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> errrrrrrrrrrrrrr well if your minnie was infact a boy then it must be a gay minnie :rofl::rofl: :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> My minnie is very very gay
> 
> 
> WILLYS ONLY :)Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: well when you put it like that who am i to argue :happydance:

why do we always end up talking about sex :rofl:

think im just jealous that eveyones getting it and im not :hissy:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> I think im going to cut my loses with some of my friends, delted the out of my life



not me PLEASE!!!!!:hissy::hissy: i didnt mean to call your minnie gay :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

apperntly the rest i didnt get invited to one of my appernt best friends party was because it was to dangerous :| 

delted number, facebook and msn


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> apperntly the rest i didnt get invited to one of my appernt best friends party was because it was to dangerous :|
> 
> delted number, facebook and msn


WTF!!!! i wuld do the same to hun!! bloody cheek!! people must think as soon as were pregnant we turn into china or something!!!

a few of my friends tend to avoid me now xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i F-ing stupid im a 17 year old girl and being treated like im 100 cant go out cant do anything 

i was talking to my other appernt best friend and she said, 

"Oh i thought you would wanna go out now your pregnant and after youve had the baby"

Meaning never go out again! :|


----------



## chel27

some people just dont have a clue hun!!!! and sadly when you do become pregnant your friends seem to think that your no longer the same person!!

know who ya real friends are eh!!!


----------



## mummy to be

Huni dont stress about the friends thing.... i am the same with my "friends" now that i am pregnant it seems that no one can talk to me or invite me to anything now.... they say that they dont mean to be like that but they know that i cant drink so they dont ask.... i am like... since when does not drinking mean i cant have fun and hang with the girls.... so yeah... i am in the same boat... you very fastly (if that is a word) learn who your "REAL" friends are when pregnant..... 

As for the :sex: i am glad that i am not the only one that is having issues... Yes my bump goes really really really hard while having :sex: and it is really painful when he is ummmm yeah lol.. :blush: sooooo where to now.. No sex for over 12 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo :hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> i F-ing stupid im a 17 year old girl and being treated like im 100 cant go out cant do anything
> 
> i was talking to my other appernt best friend and she said,
> 
> "Oh i thought you would wanna go out now your pregnant and after youve had the baby"
> 
> Meaning never go out again! :|

And this is why you should move to Lincoln :blush:

I've really got to stop moaning.. I was just on the phone to Dan and I was moaning about wanting the next 10 weeks to hurry and my back hurts etc.. and I know he is getting fed up with me moaning alll the blooming time :cry:

I just want life to go right.. It always seems to be one thing after another and I can't take it!!

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Thanks Girls! *

Made me feel better knowing im not the only one! :rofl:

i mentioned it to marc again, and he was like i have a friend there, i was like i know! lol, and i said atleast id have a friend, one more then i have here!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think Marc may have a bad memory :rofl:

I still think all our OHs must think what the heck do they talk about for alllll the time we are all on here!

First thing in the morning.. during the day and last thing at night! 

BnB keeps me occupied. It is too cold to go outside and being in bed (well usually I'm in bed apart from tonight when I'm on the floor!!) is much more comfy than doing anything else. 

:happydance:

I have decided I think the rest of Jan and Feb will fly by and then March will drag like a biatch!! 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im evicting bubs on the 18th of march :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It won't work Han!!
You aren't allowed to win the race :muaha:

My prediction now..

You will start the eviction process.. 
I won't.. I will do anything not to have LO earlier than 39 + 4
I will blooming end up having LO early and you will go 2 weeks over :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


(From marc)
FFS! my maybe has turned in to a unlikely!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> (From marc)
> FFS! my maybe has turned in to a unlikely!

Han... HANDCUFFS!!

Handcuff him.. blind fold him.. get him excited and then bounce on him :rofl:

I've just ate a bowl of beetroot :blush:
(I need to go shopping for more healthy foods!)

I'm getting bad hip pain, bum and 'Mini' pressure (sorry had to nick your word there Han) and back ache. 

Baby is sooo naughty, whenever Daddy isn't around it plays up and hurts Mummy!! :hissy:


----------



## scrummy-mummy

hi im due april 21st 09 im having a boy but i alreay have a girl who was 1year on 16..01.0:)im


----------



## chel27

ello scrummy mummy  yay another april mummy xx welcome over!! hows it going?


----------



## hayley x

scrummy-mummy said:


> hi im due april 21st 09 im having a boy but i alreay have a girl who was 1year on 16..01.0:)im

Heyy =] congratulations and welcome to baby and bump!! you will love it here =] do you know what you are calling your little boy? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Updated!

20 baby boys so far! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh and Jenny is fine! lol shes ok msn and said she be online 2moz :rofl: :) x


----------



## hayley x

Glad she is ok...how can she go on msn but not come on to talk to us =[ lol xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i have no idea lol


----------



## hayley x

hmh we're not good enough for her no more :'( ... and 20 baby boys wow!! how many girls?? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

19


----------



## JeffsWife07

Sheew, that took a lot of reading to catch up!!!

Yay, so glad Jenny is ok.:happydance:

Mandy~My ummm....Minni (as Han says) is swollen too but :sex: still doesn't hurt!!:happydance:

scrummy-mummy~ Hi & Welcome......Congrats on the blue bump hun.

:hug: to all!!!

I'm off to make homemade pizzas!!! YUMMMYYYY!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Arghhh ive been craving pizza all day!!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

I have been craving pizza for over a week.

I'll toss you some over the pond Han.:hugs:


----------



## chel27

yum yum i want pizza toooooooooooooo


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Dont think sex is on my cards 2moz


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Dont think sex is on my cards 2moz


now will you stop talking about sex!! its becoming an obsession :rofl::rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Well, DH just informed me he makes a better pizza than me so he is gonna fix it.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Awwww Han :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get some 2maro.
Do like me.....tell your OH it will be months after the baby's born before you will be able to do anything.....and if you don't get to get satisfied then your mouth will be out of order as well.hehehe......that gets mine everytime. 
:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Dont think sex is on my cards 2moz
> 
> 
> now will you stop talking about sex!! its becoming an obsession :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I seriously cant stop thinking about it tho!:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> Well, DH just informed me he makes a better pizza than me so he is gonna fix it.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Awwww Han :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get some 2maro.
> Do like me.....tell your OH it will be months after the baby's born before you will be able to do anything.....and if you don't get to get satisfied then your mouth will be out of order as well.hehehe......that gets mine everytime.
> :hugs:

i think if i said this he would have a party or somthing 

He would be more happy then sad!:dohh::rofl:


----------



## hayley x

oooh where is mummy to be with them 4d pictures of hers? Im dying to see them and shes not online like normal!!! and yay more boys, im surprised as I kno 10 people pregnant IRL and 8 out 10 are girls!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol! 
i wonder what i have cooking in there


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Dont think sex is on my cards 2moz
> 
> 
> now will you stop talking about sex!! its becoming an obsession :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously cant stop thinking about it tho!:rofl:Click to expand...


NO SHIT girl :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Dont think sex is on my cards 2moz
> 
> 
> now will you stop talking about sex!! its becoming an obsession :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously cant stop thinking about it tho!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO SHIT girl :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

hayley x said:


> oooh where is mummy to be with them 4d pictures of hers? Im dying to see them and shes not online like normal!!! and yay more boys, im surprised as I kno 10 people pregnant IRL and 8 out 10 are girls!! xxx

I don't know where she is at....hmmmm, she's not posted pics of her princess yet. I wanna see them!!!

Han~sorry then hun, don't know what to tell you.:hugs:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> lol!
> i wonder what i have cooking in there



its a GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JeffsWife07

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> lol!
> i wonder what i have cooking in there
> 
> 
> 
> its a GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking.......for her & Ash


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> oooh where is mummy to be with them 4d pictures of hers? Im dying to see them and shes not online like normal!!! and yay more boys, im surprised as I kno 10 people pregnant IRL and 8 out 10 are girls!! xxx
> 
> I don't know where she is at....hmmmm, she's not posted pics of her princess yet. I wanna see them!!!
> 
> Han~sorry then hun, don't know what to tell you.:hugs:Click to expand...

Lol you dont need to be sorry hun! your not marc!:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> lol!
> i wonder what i have cooking in there
> 
> 
> 
> its a GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was thinking.......for her & AshClick to expand...

Thats what my mum and marc thinks

i think its a boy, but in the back of my mind is telling me its a girl lol


----------



## hayley x

I say girl too, you eat WAY loads of sweets hehe!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Well we have to see, i keep thinking im gonna think im giving birth to the plecenta and a baby comes out!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> lol!
> i wonder what i have cooking in there
> 
> 
> 
> its a GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was thinking.......for her & AshClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what my mum and marc thinks
> 
> i think its a boy, but in the back of my mind is telling me its a girl lolClick to expand...


of course its a girl, you eat far to many pick a mixs for it not to be lol i eat loads of sweet things xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

My mum wants it to be a girl

she hates the baby name i have choosen for a boy! :rofl: she tried to pay me off!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohh and 

Because marc last name is walker, my brother said he would pay me £200 if i called him luke sky..


----------



## JeffsWife07

I have eaten more sweets with this pregnancy than in my entire life. I can not stand in line at the grocery store without getting candy bars.:blush: DH makes homemade fudge and I eat almost all of it while he is at work.:blush: I way over did it on sweets during the holidays....thats why I put my glucose test off twice (well that and the weather).

Yep, I say it's a girl Han.


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> My mum wants it to be a girl
> 
> she hates the baby name i have choosen for a boy! :rofl: she tried to pay me off!


yea mums always want ya to have girl lol only so we can see the pain we put our mums through lol

wat you chosen for boy??


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> Ohh and
> 
> Because marc last name is walker, my brother said he would pay me £200 if i called him luke sky..

:rofl: What names do you have picked out?

what names does everyone have picked out?

We chose Marissa LeeAnn Gregory


----------



## HannahGraceee

Jayden



My mum hates it


----------



## HannahGraceee

Jayden walker for a boy 

and 

Ava Grace Walker for a girl


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies :) 
Yes i am here :) 
My little cheeky daughter decided through out the WHOLE hour and a half long ultrasound that she would cover her face with her hands and cross her legs tightly shut.... I have 3 4d pics and that is all. and they are not very good at all cause she either kept moving or she wouldnt move enough for him to get good shots of her!! 
Cheeky little shit!! 

So i couldnt get her sex confirmed but i dont mind. The 1st two scans both said girl so that is good enough for me. 

The pics i got are pretty average.. and i cant get them off the cd and onto the laptop but i am working on them :) Post when ready.... 

I also bought a heaps of super cute clothes at Target cause they had a 20% of everything baby so i got a heap of clothes for her. i have taken pics so i will put them up when i get home from work if you wanna see them :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

2,001 posts what a nerd!  x


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> Jayden
> 
> 
> 
> My mum hates it

Aww that's a cute name. My friends lil boy is named Brayden.


----------



## chel27

JeffsWife07 said:


> I have eaten more sweets with this pregnancy than in my entire life. I can not stand in line at the grocery store without getting candy bars.:blush: DH makes homemade fudge and I eat almost all of it while he is at work.:blush: I way over did it on sweets during the holidays....thats why I put my glucose test off twice (well that and the weather).
> 
> Yep, I say it's a girl Han.


sorry my pregnancy radar picked up food there!! lol how do you make fudge????


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Jayden walker for a boy
> 
> and
> 
> Ava Grace Walker for a girl


i like the boys name!!!! sooooooo cute


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have no idea how!

but no fair, own personal sweet maker! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Jayden walker for a boy
> 
> and
> 
> Ava Grace Walker for a girl
> 
> 
> i like the boys name!!!! sooooooo cuteClick to expand...

Thanks hun


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> I have no idea how!
> 
> but no fair, own personal sweet maker! :rofl:


I WANT SOME!!! :hissy::hissy:


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies 
Yes i am here 
My little cheeky daughter decided through out the WHOLE hour and a half long ultrasound that she would cover her face with her hands and cross her legs tightly shut.... I have 3 4d pics and that is all. and they are not very good at all cause she either kept moving or she wouldnt move enough for him to get good shots of her!! 
Cheeky little shit!! 

So i couldnt get her sex confirmed but i dont mind. The 1st two scans both said girl so that is good enough for me. 

The pics i got are pretty average.. and i cant get them off the cd and onto the laptop but i am working on them Post when ready.... 

I also bought a heaps of super cute clothes at Target cause they had a 20% of everything baby so i got a heap of clothes for her. i have taken pics so i will put them up when i get home from work if you wanna see them

opps sorry double post :(


----------



## hayley x

awww we wanted to call our baby jayden oscar but we changed our mind for definate after our 4d scan...he just doesnt look like a jayden lol!! parents never like the names we like!!

aww mummy to be im dying to see your pictures!! im not sure if its somethin to do with this stage of gestation but loads of people have trouble with their little ones covering their face with their hands! we was nudgin my belly loads throughout my scan as he loved his hand by his face bless him.

xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Here is DH's fudge recipe:

3 cups sugar
2/3 cup cocoa
1 ½ cups milk
Cook this until soft ball stage. 
½ stick butter
1 tsp. vanilla
Beat this until it thickens.
Add peanut butter if desired.

spread into a greased baking dish and let cool
cut into small squares and serve


It's great having my own personal chef. DH was the chef on a shrimp boat years ago. I used to hate food (was anerexic) until DH came along.:cloud9:


----------



## mummy to be

hayley x said:


> awww we wanted to call our baby jayden oscar greaves but we changed our mind for definate after our 4d scan...he just doesnt look like a jayden lol!! parents never like the names we like!!
> 
> aww mummy to be im dying to see your pictures!! im not sure if its somethin to do with this stage of gestation but loads of people have trouble with their little ones covering their face with their hands! we was nudgin my belly loads throughout my scan as he loved his hand by his face bless him.
> 
> xxx

Yes i have noticed this :) which makes me feel a little better knowing my LO is not the only cheeky one out there lol :D 
I will try and get the pics up asap!!! lol 

I like the name Jayden :) it was either Jayden or Bailey for a boy.... but luckily we got our girl and 
Layla Louise Fox it is :) ehehehehehe 

Chas - i want some fudge :( :hissy: :cry:


----------



## hayley x

mummy to be said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> awww we wanted to call our baby jayden oscar greaves but we changed our mind for definate after our 4d scan...he just doesnt look like a jayden lol!! parents never like the names we like!!
> 
> aww mummy to be im dying to see your pictures!! im not sure if its somethin to do with this stage of gestation but loads of people have trouble with their little ones covering their face with their hands! we was nudgin my belly loads throughout my scan as he loved his hand by his face bless him.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yes i have noticed this :) which makes me feel a little better knowing my LO is not the only cheeky one out there lol :D
> I will try and get the pics up asap!!! lol
> 
> I like the name Jayden :) it was either Jayden or Bailey for a boy.... but luckily we got our girl and
> Layla Louise Fox it is :) ehehehehehe
> 
> Chas - i want some fudge :( :hissy: :cry:Click to expand...

After my baby moved his hand his bloody umbilical cord was smack bang in the middle of his face :dohh:

I will stay online till i get to see them hehe!! 

Its so hard choosing a name for your baby, its something that will be with them for their whole life!! I wish we had a definate name for him as i feel he will just be called 'baby' for the first few weeks of his life haha.

xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

If LO was a boy we were going to name him Kenneth Alan Gregory 
Kenneth after DH's brother
Alan is DH's middle name

Marissa LeeAnn Gregory it is...since I finally get my baby girl.:cloud9:
Marissa is a combination of Marie (MIL's middle name and Rose my late great-grandmother's middle name
LeeAnn is DS's middle name (Lee) and my middle name (Ann)


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girls, I'm popping over here a bit early 'cause I'm bored and got itchy feet!


----------



## JeffsWife07

pink_cabbage said:


> Hey girls, I'm popping over here a bit early 'cause I'm bored and got itchy feet!

Hey hun! Welcome to 3rd tri!!!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Thanks :)
And we have our own little club, hehe. 
Am I allowed to nick the "April Mum's Club" logo...? Who do I gotta ask?


----------



## JeffsWife07

The logo is for all April Mummies hun.....feel free to snag it.


----------



## pink_cabbage

Yay!

*yoinks*


----------



## chel27

JeffsWife07 said:


> Here is DH's fudge recipe:
> 
> 3 cups sugar
> 2/3 cup cocoa
> 1 ½ cups milk
> Cook this until soft ball stage.
> ½ stick butter
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> Beat this until it thickens.
> Add peanut butter if desired.
> 
> spread into a greased baking dish and let cool
> cut into small squares and serve
> 
> 
> It's great having my own personal chef. DH was the chef on a shrimp boat years ago. I used to hate food (was anerexic) until DH came along.:cloud9:


mmmmmmmmm thanks hun!!! i will soooooooo be making some tomorrow!! thats my day planned lol lucky you to have your own chef :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

JeffsWife07 said:


> If LO was a boy we were going to name him Kenneth Alan Gregory
> Kenneth after DH's brother
> Alan is DH's middle name
> 
> Marissa LeeAnn Gregory it is...since I finally get my baby girl.:cloud9:
> Marissa is a combination of Marie (MIL's middle name and Rose my late great-grandmother's middle name
> LeeAnn is DS's middle name (Lee) and my middle name (Ann)

awww i love how u come up with the middle name, i wish we could do something like that for our baby. its nice to have a name that got like a personal meaning =] xxx


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> Hey girls, I'm popping over here a bit early 'cause I'm bored and got itchy feet!


hey ho lassie :rofl::rofl: welcome to the club xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

chel27 said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> Here is DH's fudge recipe:
> 
> 3 cups sugar
> 2/3 cup cocoa
> 1 ½ cups milk
> Cook this until soft ball stage.
> ½ stick butter
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> Beat this until it thickens.
> Add peanut butter if desired.
> 
> spread into a greased baking dish and let cool
> cut into small squares and serve
> 
> 
> It's great having my own personal chef. DH was the chef on a shrimp boat years ago. I used to hate food (was anerexic) until DH came along.:cloud9:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmm thanks hun!!! i will soooooooo be making some tomorrow!! thats my day planned lol lucky you to have your own chef :happydance:Click to expand...


Let me know how it turns out hun
be sure to use stick butter and not tub butter or it will not turn out right

It is great having my own personal chef....especially since I am preggie. I've put on 34 lbs. already.:blush:


----------



## JeffsWife07

hayley x said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> If LO was a boy we were going to name him Kenneth Alan Gregory
> Kenneth after DH's brother
> Alan is DH's middle name
> 
> Marissa LeeAnn Gregory it is...since I finally get my baby girl.:cloud9:
> Marissa is a combination of Marie (MIL's middle name and Rose my late great-grandmother's middle name
> LeeAnn is DS's middle name (Lee) and my middle name (Ann)
> 
> awww i love how u come up with the middle name, i wish we could do something like that for our baby. its nice to have a name that got like a personal meaning =] xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun. It was DH's idea. I always liked the name Britney LeeAnn ... well, until Britney Spears came along.


----------



## mummy to be

So how is everyone today?


----------



## hayley x

well here its coming up for 1am and im realy surprised at how many of us are still on here!! my body clock has totally changed and i cant sleep for anything. I have midwife tomorro yay. how is your day going what time is it there? xxx


----------



## pink_cabbage

chel27 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I'm popping over here a bit early 'cause I'm bored and got itchy feet!
> 
> 
> hey ho lassie :rofl::rofl: welcome to the club xxxClick to expand...

Oooh, ay up you! We're in for some laughs in 'ere then... hehe x


----------



## chel27

JeffsWife07 said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> Here is DH's fudge recipe:
> 
> 3 cups sugar
> 2/3 cup cocoa
> 1 ½ cups milk
> Cook this until soft ball stage.
> ½ stick butter
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> Beat this until it thickens.
> Add peanut butter if desired.
> 
> spread into a greased baking dish and let cool
> cut into small squares and serve
> 
> 
> It's great having my own personal chef. DH was the chef on a shrimp boat years ago. I used to hate food (was anerexic) until DH came along.:cloud9:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmm thanks hun!!! i will soooooooo be making some tomorrow!! thats my day planned lol lucky you to have your own chef :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know how it turns out hun
> be sure to use stick butter and not tub butter or it will not turn out right
> 
> It is great having my own personal chef....especially since I am preggie. I've put on 34 lbs. already.:blush:Click to expand...


i will do hun!!! ermmmm i may sound stupid BUT whats stick butter?? :rofl::rofl:dunno if we have that over here!! 

lol mmmmm wish my OH could cook lol


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> well here its coming up for 1am and im realy surprised at how many of us are still on here!! my body clock has totally changed and i cant sleep for anything.



:rofl::rofl::rofl: i know what you mean hun!!! the earliest i get to sleep is 3am!!!! then i drag myself outta bed at 8am to take my son to school :hissy::hissy:


----------



## mummy to be

hayley x said:


> well here its coming up for 1am and im realy surprised at how many of us are still on here!! my body clock has totally changed and i cant sleep for anything. I have midwife tomorro yay. how is your day going what time is it there? xxx

Yes true true. It is 10.51am here on Tuesday morning :) 
I am not sure if we are infront of you guys or behind??? lol


----------



## pink_cabbage

chel27 said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> Here is DH's fudge recipe:
> 
> 3 cups sugar
> 2/3 cup cocoa
> 1 ½ cups milk
> Cook this until soft ball stage.
> ½ stick butter
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> Beat this until it thickens.
> Add peanut butter if desired.
> 
> spread into a greased baking dish and let cool
> cut into small squares and serve
> 
> 
> It's great having my own personal chef. DH was the chef on a shrimp boat years ago. I used to hate food (was anerexic) until DH came along.:cloud9:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmm thanks hun!!! i will soooooooo be making some tomorrow!! thats my day planned lol lucky you to have your own chef :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know how it turns out hun
> be sure to use stick butter and not tub butter or it will not turn out right
> 
> It is great having my own personal chef....especially since I am preggie. I've put on 34 lbs. already.:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i will do hun!!! ermmmm i may sound stupid BUT whats stick butter?? :rofl::rofl:dunno if we have that over here!!
> 
> lol mmmmm wish my OH could cook lolClick to expand...

My bet is that it's the stuff that comes in the annoying packets that you can never wrap back up again, rather than the tubs... like Lurpak. Or Kerrigold. Or Country Life. You know, the stuff that's rock-hard and you can never spread. 

(I have issues with butter... lol)


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I'm popping over here a bit early 'cause I'm bored and got itchy feet!
> 
> 
> hey ho lassie :rofl::rofl: welcome to the club xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh, ay up you! We're in for some laughs in 'ere then... hehe xClick to expand...


:rofl::rofl: nah not really we are a boring lot :rofl::rofl: our topics range from food to sex to men to sex to sex to ERMMMMMMM more sex lol


----------



## pink_cabbage

chel27 said:


> :rofl::rofl: nah not really we are a boring lot :rofl::rofl: our topics range from food to sex to men to sex to sex to ERMMMMMMM more sex lol

I might as well leave now then *sniff* I'm all on my own, and all this sex talk will make me incredibly jealous! Oh, and the bits about men will just send me off on a rant!


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> My bet is that it's the stuff that comes in the annoying packets that you can never wrap back up again, rather than the tubs... like Lurpak. Or Kerrigold. Or Country Life. You know, the stuff that's rock-hard and you can never spread.
> 
> (I have issues with butter... lol)


:rofl::rofl: aha im wiv ya!! god i hate that stuff to lol its a pain in the bloody rear end :rofl::rofl: the only time its ever any good for using is if someone accidently leaves it out the fridge to fester :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

mummy to be said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> well here its coming up for 1am and im realy surprised at how many of us are still on here!! my body clock has totally changed and i cant sleep for anything. I have midwife tomorro yay. how is your day going what time is it there? xxx
> 
> Yes true true. It is 10.51am here on Tuesday morning :)
> I am not sure if we are infront of you guys or behind??? lolClick to expand...

You must be ahead as its now 00.57 here Tuesday morning! are you at work? any luck with your pictures?? lol i know im impatient =] xxx


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: nah not really we are a boring lot :rofl::rofl: our topics range from food to sex to men to sex to sex to ERMMMMMMM more sex lol
> 
> I might as well leave now then *sniff* I'm all on my own, and all this sex talk will make me incredibly jealous! Oh, and the bits about men will just send me off on a rant!Click to expand...


no need to leave hun!!! pull up a chair and make yourself at home!!! im the one thats always moaning about the lack of sex, not the fact that im getting it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

pink_cabbage said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: nah not really we are a boring lot :rofl::rofl: our topics range from food to sex to men to sex to sex to ERMMMMMMM more sex lol
> 
> I might as well leave now then *sniff* I'm all on my own, and all this sex talk will make me incredibly jealous! Oh, and the bits about men will just send me off on a rant!Click to expand...

awww huni... dont be jealous lol... i think most of us are NOT getting it or cant get it.... so dont feel bad :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

hayley x said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> Yes true true. It is 10.51am here on Tuesday morning :)
> I am not sure if we are infront of you guys or behind??? lol
> 
> You must be ahead as its now 00.57 here Tuesday morning! are you at work? any luck with your pictures?? lol i know im impatient =] xxxClick to expand...

yes i think so lol.. No no luck as yet.. i will get them up asap. Yes i am at work lol.. I am addicted to BnB i cant stay off it lol.... :)


----------



## pink_cabbage

In that case then I shall join you all! 

I am wondering why I'm up so late though... but still I won't drag my arse to bed for some reason. I keep coming across more and more interesting things on the internet...


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> I keep coming across more and more interesting things on the internet...


do share hun!!! i need something to entertain me :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

chel27 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> I keep coming across more and more interesting things on the internet...
> 
> 
> do share hun!!! i need something to entertain me :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

chel27 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> My bet is that it's the stuff that comes in the annoying packets that you can never wrap back up again, rather than the tubs... like Lurpak. Or Kerrigold. Or Country Life. You know, the stuff that's rock-hard and you can never spread.
> 
> (I have issues with butter... lol)
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: aha im wiv ya!! god i hate that stuff to lol its a pain in the bloody rear end :rofl::rofl: the only time its ever any good for using is if someone accidently leaves it out the fridge to fester :rofl:Click to expand...

That's exactly what it is.


----------



## hayley x

does anyone have facebook...? xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

chel27 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I'm popping over here a bit early 'cause I'm bored and got itchy feet!
> 
> 
> hey ho lassie :rofl::rofl: welcome to the club xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh, ay up you! We're in for some laughs in 'ere then... hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: nah not really we are a boring lot :rofl::rofl: our topics range from food to sex to men to sex to sex to ERMMMMMMM more sex lolClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: what u trying to say girl???? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

hayley x said:


> does anyone have facebook...? xxx

I do but I never use it.......I use Myspace
I met DH on Myspace so I think it's a keeper


----------



## pink_cabbage

chel27 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> I keep coming across more and more interesting things on the internet...
> 
> 
> do share hun!!! i need something to entertain me :rofl:Click to expand...

I couldn't possibly share it - there's children present lol!


----------



## pink_cabbage

hayley x said:


> does anyone have facebook...? xxx

Oooh, Facebook - there's another thing for me to go and check! I've not logged in for what must be at least half an hour now...!


----------



## mummy to be

YES I WANNA KNOW TOO :) 
opps sorry about the caps lol

Yes i have facebook (Mandy Gill - Australia) 
Yes i have MySpace www.myspace.com/miss_mandy - i think that is it :)


----------



## hayley x

JeffsWife07 said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> does anyone have facebook...? xxx
> 
> I do but I never use it.......I use Myspace
> I met DH on Myspace so I think it's a keeperClick to expand...

Wow thats sweet. How did everone else meet their other halfs?? (getting us off the sex topic for a few mins haha) xxxx


----------



## pink_cabbage

hayley x said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> does anyone have facebook...? xxx
> 
> I do but I never use it.......I use Myspace
> I met DH on Myspace so I think it's a keeperClick to expand...
> 
> Wow thats sweet. How did everone else meet their other halfs?? (getting us off the sex topic for a few mins haha) xxxxClick to expand...

Hey, who says I was on about sex?! lol


----------



## hayley x

pink_cabbage said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> does anyone have facebook...? xxx
> 
> Oooh, Facebook - there's another thing for me to go and check! I've not logged in for what must be at least half an hour now...!Click to expand...

I log in and leave it on and not realise that people are tryin to chat on facebook chat as im too busy talkin on here hehe. I think bnb should have their own facebook application hehe xxx


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> does anyone have facebook...? xxx



yep i have facebook


----------



## hayley x

pink_cabbage said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> does anyone have facebook...? xxx
> 
> I do but I never use it.......I use Myspace
> I met DH on Myspace so I think it's a keeperClick to expand...
> 
> Wow thats sweet. How did everone else meet their other halfs?? (getting us off the sex topic for a few mins haha) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey, who says I was on about sex?! lolClick to expand...

Oh no i wasnt on about you but if your insisting thats what u was on about......lol. it was just in general thats all its been about on here for the last 2 days now hehe !! xxx


----------



## chel27

JeffsWife07 said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I'm popping over here a bit early 'cause I'm bored and got itchy feet!
> 
> 
> hey ho lassie :rofl::rofl: welcome to the club xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh, ay up you! We're in for some laughs in 'ere then... hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: nah not really we are a boring lot :rofl::rofl: our topics range from food to sex to men to sex to sex to ERMMMMMMM more sex lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: what u trying to say girl???? :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


who me???? :blush::blush::blush: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

hayley x said:


> I think bnb should have their own facebook application hehe xxx

Do you know... that's not a bad idea... Seeing as I have no life these days, and am a bit of a computer geek, I wonder if I could write one... Ooh, you've set me off now!


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> does anyone have facebook...? xxx
> 
> I do but I never use it.......I use Myspace
> I met DH on Myspace so I think it's a keeperClick to expand...
> 
> Wow thats sweet. How did everone else meet their other halfs?? (getting us off the sex topic for a few mins haha) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey, who says I was on about sex?! lolClick to expand...



either way fess up an tell us :rofl::rofl:


----------



## hayley x

mummy to be said:


> YES I WANNA KNOW TOO :)
> opps sorry about the caps lol
> 
> Yes i have facebook (Mandy Gill - Australia)
> Yes i have MySpace www.myspace.com/miss_mandy - i think that is it :)

Think i just added u to facebook =] I went by the top otherwise i wouldn have had a clue hahaha!! xxx


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> does anyone have facebook...? xxx
> 
> I do but I never use it.......I use Myspace
> I met DH on Myspace so I think it's a keeperClick to expand...
> 
> Wow thats sweet. How did everone else meet their other halfs?? (getting us off the sex topic for a few mins haha) xxxxClick to expand...


i met my OH through online dating site :happydance::happydance: wat bout you??


----------



## hayley x

pink_cabbage said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> I think bnb should have their own facebook application hehe xxx
> 
> Do you know... that's not a bad idea... Seeing as I have no life these days, and am a bit of a computer geek, I wonder if I could write one... Ooh, you've set me off now!Click to expand...

Wow I wouldnt know where to start...if u do manage it tell me so i can add =] i have no life either haha. xxx


----------



## hayley x

chel27 said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> does anyone have facebook...? xxx
> 
> 
> 
> yep i have facebookClick to expand...

can i add uu? xxx


----------



## mummy to be

hayley x said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> YES I WANNA KNOW TOO :)
> opps sorry about the caps lol
> 
> Yes i have facebook (Mandy Gill - Australia)
> Yes i have MySpace www.myspace.com/miss_mandy - i think that is it :)
> 
> Think i just added u to facebook =] I went by the top otherwise i wouldn have had a clue hahaha!! xxxClick to expand...

Coolies.. i will accept you when i get home - Work has banned Facebook :( Sad sad sad lol


----------



## hayley x

Everywhere bans facebook =[ Least they havent banned baby and bump, that would be like the end of the world haha!! xxx


----------



## hayley x

It feels like my hand and fingers are starting to swell up now =[ is this normal is it happening to anyone else?? xxx


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> does anyone have facebook...? xxx
> 
> 
> 
> yep i have facebook Click to expand...
> 
> can i add uu? xxxClick to expand...


yep  ermmmm im under cheryl baker but i think you might get loads come up lol lemme know and i can send you my email addy if thats easier xx


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> It feels like my hand and fingers are starting to swell up now =[ is this normal is it happening to anyone else?? xxx

yes hun its normal!! my ankles are starting to :hissy::hissy:


----------



## hayley x

chel27 said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> does anyone have facebook...? xxx
> 
> 
> 
> yep i have facebook Click to expand...
> 
> can i add uu? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yep  ermmmm im under cheryl baker but i think you might get loads come up lol lemme know and i can send you my email addy if thats easier xxClick to expand...

hmmm yeh lots come up. whats your picture/what network r u in? xxx


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> does anyone have facebook...? xxx
> 
> 
> 
> yep i have facebook Click to expand...
> 
> can i add uu? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yep  ermmmm im under cheryl baker but i think you might get loads come up lol lemme know and i can send you my email addy if thats easier xxClick to expand...
> 
> hmmm yeh lots come up. whats your picture/what network r u in? xxxClick to expand...


my picture is baby scan picture and london network xx


----------



## hayley x

chel27 said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> It feels like my hand and fingers are starting to swell up now =[ is this normal is it happening to anyone else?? xxx
> 
> yes hun its normal!! my ankles are starting to :hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

grrr it feels horrible!! how can i get it to go or is that not poss? I get pins and needles all the time but my midwife sed thats summit summit summit syndrome (forget lol) and its common in pregnancy and it may get worse or it could stay the same and it will go once baby is here.


----------



## mummy to be

yes my rings are getting a little tighter :( which is annoying cause i dont wanna take them off :(


----------



## hayley x

ok so i found a baby scan picture with someone named cheryl baker so im hoping its you as i added you lol xxx


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> It feels like my hand and fingers are starting to swell up now =[ is this normal is it happening to anyone else?? xxx
> 
> yes hun its normal!! my ankles are starting to :hissy::hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> grrr it feels horrible!! how can i get it to go or is that not poss? I get pins and needles all the time but my midwife sed thats summit summit summit syndrome (forget lol) and its common in pregnancy and it may get worse or it could stay the same and it will go once baby is here.Click to expand...


errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr not possible hun, its fluid retention :hissy::hissy: cos im getting it on my ankles i put my feet up to try and ease it, bit hard to rest your hands though :rofl::rofl: ahhhh yea im not sure of the name but have heard pins and needles is common in pregnancy


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> ok so i found a baby scan picture with someone named cheryl baker so im hoping its you as i added you lol xxx


yep thats me  just accepted you xx


----------



## pink_cabbage

hayley x said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> I think bnb should have their own facebook application hehe xxx
> 
> Do you know... that's not a bad idea... Seeing as I have no life these days, and am a bit of a computer geek, I wonder if I could write one... Ooh, you've set me off now!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I wouldnt know where to start...if u do manage it tell me so i can add =] i have no life either haha. xxxClick to expand...

Will do, hehe. That can be tomorrow's job then! I'll let you know if I sort it...

Just made myself a little "thing" for my signature... and now I think I'd better go to bed.

Night night girlies xx


----------



## hayley x

mummy to be said:


> yes my rings are getting a little tighter :( which is annoying cause i dont wanna take them off :(

I only wear one ring, my engagement ring which has always been big. My OH proposed in Cyprus on holiday so i got a ring from cyprus as i thought it would be really special but ovbiously it was soooo hot there my hands were swollen up so when i come back to the uk it was at least a ring size too big. i wear it regardless, but now its feeling tight its not its about the right size but im so used to it being loose. i really really dont wanna have to take it off =[ xxx


----------



## hayley x

chel27 said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> It feels like my hand and fingers are starting to swell up now =[ is this normal is it happening to anyone else?? xxx
> 
> yes hun its normal!! my ankles are starting to :hissy::hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> grrr it feels horrible!! how can i get it to go or is that not poss? I get pins and needles all the time but my midwife sed thats summit summit summit syndrome (forget lol) and its common in pregnancy and it may get worse or it could stay the same and it will go once baby is here.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr not possible hun, its fluid retention :hissy::hissy: cos im getting it on my ankles i put my feet up to try and ease it, bit hard to rest your hands though :rofl::rofl: ahhhh yea im not sure of the name but have heard pins and needles is common in pregnancyClick to expand...


Maybe my hands are reacting to me bein on here too much hahaha!! I dont realli know how i can rest my hands i will try holding them in the air :rofl:

its pretty uncomfortable when i squeeze/bend my fingers!! grrr. How long have your ankles been like it, im sure ive got the joy of that to look forward to it :rofl:

xxx


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> I think bnb should have their own facebook application hehe xxx
> 
> Do you know... that's not a bad idea... Seeing as I have no life these days, and am a bit of a computer geek, I wonder if I could write one... Ooh, you've set me off now!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I wouldnt know where to start...if u do manage it tell me so i can add =] i have no life either haha. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Will do, hehe. That can be tomorrow's job then! I'll let you know if I sort it...
> 
> Just made myself a little "thing" for my signature... and now I think I'd better
> go to bed.
> 
> Night night girlies xxClick to expand...


night night hun xxx


----------



## hayley x

pink_cabbage said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> I think bnb should have their own facebook application hehe xxx
> 
> Do you know... that's not a bad idea... Seeing as I have no life these days, and am a bit of a computer geek, I wonder if I could write one... Ooh, you've set me off now!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I wouldnt know where to start...if u do manage it tell me so i can add =] i have no life either haha. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Will do, hehe. That can be tomorrow's job then! I'll let you know if I sort it...
> 
> Just made myself a little "thing" for my signature... and now I think I'd better go to bed.
> 
> Night night girlies xxClick to expand...

How did u make that?? I wanna make a siggy with pictures like everyone else but havent a clue how to or what to use to do it =[ Look forward to the link hehe!! niteee xxx :hugs:


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> It feels like my hand and fingers are starting to swell up now =[ is this normal is it happening to anyone else?? xxx
> 
> yes hun its normal!! my ankles are starting to :hissy::hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> grrr it feels horrible!! how can i get it to go or is that not poss? I get pins and needles all the time but my midwife sed thats summit summit summit syndrome (forget lol) and its common in pregnancy and it may get worse or it could stay the same and it will go once baby is here.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr not possible hun, its fluid retention :hissy::hissy: cos im getting it on my ankles i put my feet up to try and ease it, bit hard to rest your hands though :rofl::rofl: ahhhh yea im not sure of the name but have heard pins and needles is common in pregnancyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe my hands are reacting to me bein on here too much hahaha!! I dont realli know how i can rest my hands i will try holding them in the air :rofl:
> 
> its pretty uncomfortable when i squeeze/bend my fingers!! grrr. How long have your ankles been like it, im sure ive got the joy of that to look forward to it :rofl:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: yep you've got bnb syndrome :rofl::rofl: my ankles have been puffy for bout week hun!! be carefull with keeping your rings on though cos i made that mistake when i was pregnant with my son and had to get my rings sawed off cos of my hands swelling!!! :hissy::hissy:


----------



## hayley x

:O :O OMG realli? that sounds terrible!! i DO NOT want that to happen, I cant get back to Cyprus in a hurry to get another one, nor could i afford it now either lol!! oh dear im all worried now!! couldnt you dunk your hand in ice cold water or is that just me bein naive (sp) lol. how far along did u leave them on?? xx


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> :O :O OMG realli? that sounds terrible!! i DO NOT want that to happen, I cant get back to Cyprus in a hurry to get another one, nor could i afford it now either lol!! oh dear im all worried now!! couldnt you dunk your hand in ice cold water or is that just me bein naive (sp) lol. how far along did u leave them on?? xx


yep really hun :cry::cry: i wasnt amused to say the least and rings dont come cheap eh!!! i tried everything to putting hand in cold water, washing up liquid!! but it was no good, they were proper stuck!!! well i was 34 weeks when i had them removed so this time at 30 weeks im taking no chances and taking them off!! gunna put them on a chain around my neck  

right i must go to bed!!! otherwis i wont get up lol night night hun xxx


----------



## hayley x

no they dont come cheap, but not onli that its the personal value of them too =[ yeh thats probs wise to take them off early this time, you never know your fingers may not swell as much this time but its not worth the risk!! its a good idea havin them on a chain =] 

nite nite no doubt see you on here tomorro hehe xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

How is everybody making the pretty siggy's?????

Night everyone!!


----------



## hayley x

I made a request in the siggy section and look what a lovely lady made for me =] I love it sooo much =] xxx


----------



## mummy to be

awww that is super cute!!!


----------



## hayley x

I was so emotional wen i saw it i literally cried!! grrr pregnancy hormones!! I cant believe im still awake, my oh will be in from his night shift in about 3 n half hours so id better be asleep then. for some reason im really excited i dont know why. I just keep thinkin about the moment i get to meet my baby =] =] hows work goin for you?? xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Yes not too bad.. i am doing 3 peoples jobs today which makes it very interesting lol... oh well at least the day has gone super fast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Omg how much of a natter did you girls wanna have last night!!! 

Sorry i didnt say bye last night lol x


----------



## mz_jackie86

OMG! I just read 20 pages to catch up with last nights banter Lol...

Hows you all doin today!???

Im at work (again) 10 n half hrs left...so long...so long!! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hayley was up till 4:50Am last night! :o she will be tried later! lol 

Banter!! - my boyfriend says that i only found out what it meant a couple of months ago!!!

im alright so tried i said to Marc i would wake up early so i can do the housework early have a bath and be ready for when he comes round but i cant be arsed!!!  x 

Hope your having fun at work hun


----------



## mz_jackie86

Nah work sucks lol, jus wanna go home and sleep...i fell sleep at 10 last night and slept thru till half 5..felt so good lol!!!

Hate wakin up early id be in bed till 12 if i was u lol!

You doing anything today?x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol im normally in bed to about 10:30 but it makes me more tired then awake lol :rofl:


Nah im not up to much really, its the same every time marc comes round - 

He will get round like 11:30 - ill make him some toast, he will make me a bath ill have a bath and get ready, then were go over town, come back have lunch at 3, cuddle and maybe go to town again, watch football then my dad will get marc a lift back! :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww, nice to be able to chill out and do what you want...i love those days!
Im sooooo bored...thinkin of doin some overtime for extra money!!! 
mmmm decisions...im hungry to lol
x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wish i had a full time job, i would do overtime all the time!!!! to get loads of monies! haha!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yer but i have these good intentions of doin it then when it comes to doing the shift i wish i never signed up for it lol but just gta think money money money!
Where do u work?x


----------



## HannahGraceee

A charity shop on a saturday! They can only pay me for a saturday so no more extra shifts for me :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww that sucks! Right now tho i wud luv to work part time think of the sleep....mmmm lol!!!


----------



## mama2b

How many April mummies have we got now ?

We are going to be packing the hospitals out i think ! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

we have just under 60 april mummies :rofl: no twins due in April tho 

I think i might buy some things for my hopsital bag

i dont no what kind of bag i want to take


----------



## mama2b

Is that just those that have come over to third tri or including the ones in second to ? 

I have got a really nice overnight antler bag for my hosp stay it was £25 out of the avon catalogue but after seeing that some people are taking suitcases im thinking it might be to small !!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Both i think i took if from the april mummies list that used to be in 2nd tri so everyone really

i want a nice fashionable bag lol 
i always over pack so i bet my bag will be too big! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Wooo I'm all happy today..

Dan has got a job interview :happydance::dance:
Can't believe how much I missed last night!
I got really tired all of a sudden.. was going to go to sleep but my friend & I started watching season 1 of Desperate housewives (we also finished watching it too lol) 
Still waiting for landlord to get his arse round & get me a new lock.. he is going to have to break down the door to even change the lock :dohh:

xXx​


----------



## mummy to be

mama2b said:


> Is that just those that have come over to third tri or including the ones in second to ?
> 
> I have got a really nice overnight antler bag for my hosp stay it was £25 out of the avon catalogue but after seeing that some people are taking suitcases im thinking it might be to small !!!

i am thinking the same thing.... i have a overnight bag but i am not sure on what to even pack :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow does anyone else feel like they are stuck in a time warp? I feel like I have been in 3rd tri forever and its not even 2 weeks yet.
The nursery is now done which isn't helping as I see a baby room with no baby! Hurry up due date............
X


----------



## jenny_wren

sorry girlies ... ive had a busy and very ill weekend lol
im back now :D ill update my journal too :happydance:
and the council are fucking useless :hissy:
excuse my french!
anyone got a cardboard box i could live in??
:rofl:

xxx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ohh yes!
When it gets to Saturday/Sunday.. I find myself saying Ooo I'm nearly X amount of weeks. 

Like this weekend on Saturday I was asked how far along I was & I was like nearly 29 weeks.. I do anything for the time to go faster.

Very f-ed off with my landlord.. he was meant to be around here to put me a new lock on my door before 10:30am. He has rang and told me that a joiner will be out in the next 30 mins! :hissy: Over 2 hours late!!

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> we have just under 60 april mummies :rofl: no twins due in April tho
> 
> I think i might buy some things for my hopsital bag
> 
> i dont no what kind of bag i want to take

i swear theres a teen in the other room
expecting triplets in april ....??
i told her to come over and make
the other mums clubs jealous :rofl:
would have been awesome!!
but i dont think she did :hissy:

xx​


----------



## pink_cabbage

hayley x said:


> How did u make that?? I wanna make a siggy with pictures like everyone else but havent a clue how to or what to use to do it =[ Look forward to the link hehe!! niteee xxx :hugs:


Yay, you got one - it looks wicked hun :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hahaha..

Joiner came round & it took him 45 minutes to get into my room!! 
The lock has completely seized up! :rofl:
Nothing in my life is ever done by halves!!

I was just on the phone to Dan (OH) asking him about this job interview he has tomorrow.. he told me the address it is at & I googled it.. and it is for a job that I found for him yesterday and got him to apply for!!

Now I feel like such a helpful little girlfriend :cloud9:

xXx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oooh hope Dan's interview goes well. I love that warm feeling that comes with helping someone do something!
Fingers crossed for him
X


----------



## hayley x

Heyyyy =] Good afternoon!! How is everyone today? I just got back from midwife and my belly is only measuring 27 cm :( GROW BABY GROW!!!! xxx


----------



## pink_cabbage

hayley x said:


> Heyyyy =] Good afternoon!! How is everyone today? I just got back from midwife and my belly is only measuring 27 cm :( GROW BABY GROW!!!! xxx

Maybe he's found somewhere else to hide, and he's growing fine but your tummy's not expanding...!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im making Brownies! :)


----------



## hayley x

He has turned so he is back to back but still head down thank god!! she asked if i was getting backache but i have since pretty much the start of pregnancy!! is back to back ok? Cant believe my belly has only grown 2cm in 4 weeks that rubbish!! xxx


----------



## hayley x

Ooooh more sweet stuff!! Im coming over i would love a brownie =] xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol, marc loves baking! so we always tend to when he comes round


----------



## pink_cabbage

hayley x said:


> He has turned so he is back to back but still head down thank god!! she asked if i was getting backache but i have since pretty much the start of pregnancy!! is back to back ok? Cant believe my belly has only grown 2cm in 4 weeks that rubbish!! xxx

Well (and you may all laugh at this), but I didn't realise 'til last week that when babies came out they weren't actually face up... so if you'd asked me before then, I'd have said "Back-to-back's normal"... I'm so thick at times. 

I did find this though;

_An ideal position for a baby at this stage is head down, with his spine upwards, towards your tummy. However, if your baby is lying head down, with his spine towards your back don't worry, this is quite common, and most babies turn before labour starts.

Sitting up straight and spending time in an all-fours position each day can help your baby to turn.

If this doesn't work, and your baby is back-to-back when labour starts, it's important to stay upright and mobile to help the baby turn._


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> Lol, marc loves baking! so we always tend to when he comes round

Wow does he like cooking too? If he does you got a good one there, id love for my oh to cook just once... xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Lol, marc loves baking! so we always tend to when he comes round
> 
> Wow does he like cooking too? If he does you got a good one there, id love for my oh to cook just once... xxxClick to expand...

No hes idea of cooking is putting a pizza in the oven!:dohh:


----------



## hayley x

Im not sure how im going to explain to my oh what im doing on all fours...ill do it on the floor and pretend im lookin for something haha!! Im gunna feel a rite idiot, but if it gets baby to turn!! I suppose at this stage its not really anything to worry about is it? I thought this pregnancy was going too straight forward hehehe xxx


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Lol, marc loves baking! so we always tend to when he comes round
> 
> Wow does he like cooking too? If he does you got a good one there, id love for my oh to cook just once... xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No hes idea of cooking is putting a pizza in the oven!:dohh:Click to expand...

Wow, least u get something warm cooked, i get a pot noodle but even then its got too much or too little water in and id rather make it myself :rofl: they do try bless them, they'd rather got macdonalds and waste money than cook lol.xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh yeh, marc just reminded me he cooked a roast dinner last time lol:rofl:


----------



## chel27

hello girls ;-) how are we all today? 

hayley dont worry about your belly measuringp to small, mine is 2cm behind!!!

hannah what charity shop do you work for? 

whats everyone up to??


----------



## danapeter36

I am HUNGRY. I could eat a horse, but I am waiting for my dinner so horsies neednt worry.....this time!!!! Muhahahaha!
Still at work for half hour, then 45 min journey home...may be tempted to snack!!! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Blah, I am too big for babys gestation lol...she was measuring 30 weeks last week no idea what she is now or what my belly size is...midwife may need a rope to measure me


----------



## chel27

im really hungry to dana!!! wat are you eating for dinner today?? OMG your gunna have a big baby!!!!!!!!! lmao xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> hello girls ;-) how are we all today?
> 
> hayley dont worry about your belly measuringp to small, mine is 2cm behind!!!
> 
> hannah what charity shop do you work for?
> 
> whats everyone up to??

Hiya Hun!!

I work at Phyllis tuck well hospice shop why?

I made the nicest brownies today :) you do anything nice?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya Hun!!
> 
> I work at Phyllis tuck well hospice shop why?
> 
> I made the nicest brownies today :) you do anything nice?


ello hun  i was just wondering who you worked for hun, generally being nosey lol i use to be manager of charity shop and it was the best job i ever had!!!

OMG brownies yum yum why does everyone seem to make yummy things!! 

nope i have done my shopping today, went to morrisons for change!! and have done some more bleach cleaning mmmmmmm wat you been up to hun???


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Hun!!
> 
> I work at Phyllis tuck well hospice shop why?
> 
> I made the nicest brownies today :) you do anything nice?
> 
> 
> ello hun  i was just wondering who you worked for hun, generally being nosey lol i use to be manager of charity shop and it was the best job i ever had!!!
> 
> OMG brownies yum yum why does everyone seem to make yummy things!!
> 
> nope i have done my shopping today, went to morrisons for change!! and have done some more bleach cleaning mmmmmmm wat you been up to hun???Click to expand...

lol oh right yeh its the best job ive ever had! But ive only had two, and the first one was a 3 weeks long!:rofl: but i really enjoy it there

How old are you btw? and where do you live? sorry im being nosy now


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow I've just woken up. Put my head down for 10 minutes and that was 2 hours ago. My boss is gonna love me tomorrow!!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Hun!!
> 
> I work at Phyllis tuck well hospice shop why?
> 
> I made the nicest brownies today :) you do anything nice?
> 
> 
> ello hun  i was just wondering who you worked for hun, generally being nosey lol i use to be manager of charity shop and it was the best job i ever had!!!
> 
> OMG brownies yum yum why does everyone seem to make yummy things!!
> 
> nope i have done my shopping today, went to morrisons for change!! and have done some more bleach cleaning mmmmmmm wat you been up to hun???Click to expand...
> 
> lol oh right yeh its the best job ive ever had! But ive only had two, and the first one was a 3 weeks long!:rofl: but i really enjoy it there
> 
> How old are you btw? and where do you live? sorry im being nosy nowClick to expand...


:rofl::rofl: bless ya hun!!! im 27 hun and live in milton keynes!!! wat ya all having for dinner?? i have ditched my iron tablets for some steak lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

its a bit obvs that your 27 now by your name!:dohh::rofl: oh right just wondering :)

im having eggs on toast at half time on the football, i always have them ready for marc at half time when hes round :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

& what are you having for dinner?


----------



## mama2b

I have just re-discovered chocolate m&m's they are now my new craving !!!

I think I might have chicked & asparagus pie for dinner, with veg.

Chel have you noticed any difference taking the iron tablets ? I think I may have to start having them as my iron was low so had to have blood re-tested.


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> its a bit obvs that your 27 now by your name!:dohh::rofl: oh right just wondering :)
> 
> im having eggs on toast at half time on the football, i always have them ready for marc at half time when hes round :)


ha yea i didnt even notice but ummmm my name does kinda give away my age lol dont act 2 though, im really stubborn and refuse to act a day over 16 :rofl::rofl::happydance: 

yum yum eggs on toast sounds lush!!! whos playing football?? anyone interesting???


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> & what are you having for dinner?

im having steak and fishcake and sweetcorn and brocoli and green beans lol doesnt sound very appealing i know


----------



## chel27

mama2b said:


> I have just re-discovered chocolate m&m's they are now my new craving !!!
> 
> I think I might have chicked & asparagus pie for dinner, with veg.
> 
> Chel have you noticed any difference taking the iron tablets ? I think I may have to start having them as my iron was low so had to have blood re-tested.


yum yum i love pies!!! owwww my dinner is well boring compared to all yours :cry::cry:

ermmm well i only took my iron tablets for 2 days hun as they made me physically sick (was alwful) i asked the doctor and she said keep my iron up through diet instead and just take a tablet every now and then!!! my iron was 10.3 hun what was yours??


----------



## mama2b

chel27 said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> I have just re-discovered chocolate m&m's they are now my new craving !!!
> 
> I think I might have chicked & asparagus pie for dinner, with veg.
> 
> Chel have you noticed any difference taking the iron tablets ? I think I may have to start having them as my iron was low so had to have blood re-tested.
> 
> 
> yum yum i love pies!!! owwww my dinner is well boring compared to all yours :cry::cry:
> 
> ermmm well i only took my iron tablets for 2 days hun as they made me physically sick (was alwful) i asked the doctor and she said keep my iron up through diet instead and just take a tablet every now and then!!! my iron was 10.3 hun what was yours??Click to expand...

Im not sure what mine was, I only found out when I had my anti d, they said it was low and would have to test blood again to check if I needed iron tablets. So I went straight to tesco and got some sanatogen pregnancy tablets which have iron in and have started on those ! 

I read the iron tablets weren't nice so am hoping by eating the right foods and having the supplements it will bring it back up again !! I really don't want to have to take them !


----------



## danapeter36

Girlies!!!
I just had pizza and it was so lovely! I made my famous pizza sandwiches and was in heaven!!! xxx


----------



## chel27

mama2b said:


> Im not sure what mine was, I only found out when I had my anti d, they said it was low and would have to test blood again to check if I needed iron tablets. So I went straight to tesco and got some sanatogen pregnancy tablets which have iron in and have started on those !
> 
> I read the iron tablets weren't nice so am hoping by eating the right foods and having the supplements it will bring it back up again !! I really don't want to have to take them !


yes honey it should go down with sanatogen tablets and eating the right foods, i would rather do it by diet to cos them tablets are yuck lol 

oh yea i was gunna ask you how did your anti d go?? was it in ya bum :rofl:


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Girlies!!!
> I just had pizza and it was so lovely! I made my famous pizza sandwiches and was in heaven!!! xxx


tut tut tut soooooooo bad for you :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

chel27 said:


> im really hungry to dana!!! wat are you eating for dinner today?? OMG your gunna have a big baby!!!!!!!!! lmao xx

Sure sounds like it haha! Lil chubster.
I am still coming down from my high from having pizza...I am so obsessed. Lil one has hiccups I think, she's also rolling about, she loves to roll.

I did my avon order today yipeeeeee xxx


----------



## danapeter36

chel27 said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Girlies!!!
> I just had pizza and it was so lovely! I made my famous pizza sandwiches and was in heaven!!! xxx
> 
> 
> tut tut tut soooooooo bad for you :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


But Chel, tthey taste soooooooooooooooo good! I dont care hehe, I will eat it coz I craves it! Lol.

:rofl:

I have a thing for cheese and tomato. Mmmmm


----------



## Laura--x

Danas bullying me to come over im trying so hard to wait a few more days :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

dana you evil cow LOL
HIIIII LAURA!!!! :happydance::happydance:
cheese and tomatos sound good
get some big ones and melt cheese
in the middle !!
i dont eat pizza ... :blush:
ive got a thing for sea foody fishy things
well i do this month :dohh:
*licks lips*

xx​


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Girlies!!!
> I just had pizza and it was so lovely! I made my famous pizza sandwiches and was in heaven!!! xxx
> 
> 
> tut tut tut soooooooo bad for you :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Chel, tthey taste soooooooooooooooo good! I dont care hehe, I will eat it coz I craves it! Lol.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I have a thing for cheese and tomato. MmmmmClick to expand...


ha ha i know they do taste good i dont blame ya hun!!! yea we can blame all our naughty cravings on baby!! i have just had my dinner and a kiwi fruit :happydance: its only sooo long i can hold out though till i eat the jam donuts sitting in the kitchen talking to me :rofl:


----------



## mama2b

chel27 said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> Im not sure what mine was, I only found out when I had my anti d, they said it was low and would have to test blood again to check if I needed iron tablets. So I went straight to tesco and got some sanatogen pregnancy tablets which have iron in and have started on those !
> 
> I read the iron tablets weren't nice so am hoping by eating the right foods and having the supplements it will bring it back up again !! I really don't want to have to take them !
> 
> 
> yes honey it should go down with sanatogen tablets and eating the right foods, i would rather do it by diet to cos them tablets are yuck lol
> 
> oh yea i was gunna ask you how did your anti d go?? was it in ya bum :rofl:Click to expand...

No it was in top of my arm thank god ! The funny thing was Id squeezed myself into a g string as thought they'd shove needle in the middle of my cheek or something and I didn't think id ever get them off again !!

Did you ever see that episode of bottom when he wears a thong thats like an elastic band or something ? It was like that, thought id have to cut them off at one point, can't belive i ever fit into anything that small :rofl:


----------



## Mummy&bump

hey jus seen this thread! what a lovely wee idea!

im due the 12th of april with a blue bump!!

there sure is alot of us when u look at the list eh! the mat units will umping come april me thinks!

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Laura--x said:


> Danas bullying me to come over im trying so hard to wait a few more days :rofl:

It has to be said, I am bullying a lil haha. LAURA GET YOUR ARSE OVER HERE NOW!!! lol. xxx:rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

mama2b said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> Im not sure what mine was, I only found out when I had my anti d, they said it was low and would have to test blood again to check if I needed iron tablets. So I went straight to tesco and got some sanatogen pregnancy tablets which have iron in and have started on those !
> 
> I read the iron tablets weren't nice so am hoping by eating the right foods and having the supplements it will bring it back up again !! I really don't want to have to take them !
> 
> 
> yes honey it should go down with sanatogen tablets and eating the right foods, i would rather do it by diet to cos them tablets are yuck lol
> 
> oh yea i was gunna ask you how did your anti d go?? was it in ya bum :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> No it was in top of my arm thank god ! The funny thing was Id squeezed myself into a g string as thought they'd shove needle in the middle of my cheek or something and I didn't think id ever get them off again !!
> 
> Did you ever see that episode of bottom when he wears a thong thats like an elastic band or something ? It was like that, thought id have to cut them off at one point, can't belive i ever fit into anything that small :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol I love Bottom!!! Rick Mayall is a genuis haha xx:rofl:


----------



## chel27

mama2b said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> Im not sure what mine was, I only found out when I had my anti d, they said it was low and would have to test blood again to check if I needed iron tablets. So I went straight to tesco and got some sanatogen pregnancy tablets which have iron in and have started on those !
> 
> I read the iron tablets weren't nice so am hoping by eating the right foods and having the supplements it will bring it back up again !! I really don't want to have to take them !
> 
> 
> yes honey it should go down with sanatogen tablets and eating the right foods, i would rather do it by diet to cos them tablets are yuck lol
> 
> oh yea i was gunna ask you how did your anti d go?? was it in ya bum :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> No it was in top of my arm thank god ! The funny thing was Id squeezed myself into a g string as thought they'd shove needle in the middle of my cheek or something and I didn't think id ever get them off again !!
> 
> Did you ever see that episode of bottom when he wears a thong thats like an elastic band or something ? It was like that, thought id have to cut them off at one point, can't belive i ever fit into anything that small :rofl:Click to expand...


ahhhhh wonder if i will have mine in my arm then :rofl::rofl: omg thats funny cos i was gunna do the same thing with the thongs but i looked at mine in my draw and thought CHRIST!!!!! i aint getting in them :rofl::rofl::rofl: certainly will be like having a cheesewire up ya bum!!!

:rofl::rofl:yep did see that episode of bottom and it was so funny, i can imagine u trying to get em off lol how did you even get them on :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Hi*


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey chikas, 

Wotcha all up 2?? Im just munchin on doritos waitin for me dinner mums makin tacos yum yum yum!!!

Decided to get a private scan done as i just been given so much stuff 12 bags of clothes and 11 is full of girls stuff so if i dnt have a girl i have to buy all biy stuff when baby pops out so need to sort it asap!!!!!!

Excited now!!!! xxx


----------



## hayley x

Ooooh yay, will u have a 4d scan or a 2d scan? Thats so nice to be given all those things =] I love private scans they are amazing!! and oooo i want doritos with a really spicey dip...ive just finshed tea so im not even hungry but i soooo fancy doritos now!! lol xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yer think ill get the 4d one u get a good look at its face that way!!!
All the stuff is soo pretty aswell so wont mind to much if i have a girl now!!!xx
Doritos are yum lol!!


----------



## hayley x

wicked, i love 4d pics, i hope you post them hehe! when u thinkin of getting it done? did u want a boy then? xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) How are you all? 
How was your days / nights ???
Mine was eventful!!! i was ALMOST at the hospital again last night :( 
Massive cramping, reflux, intergestion and yeah..... OH put me in the bath for a good half a hour or so then i felt like i needed to wee..... then yeah... did what i had to do and felt better within half a hour!!! I must have eaten something that didnt agree with Layla and I :( God it was painful!!! Now if that hurt like it did... i dont wanna do labour!!!!!!!!!!!!! :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

hayley x said:


> wicked, i love 4d pics, i hope you post them hehe! when u thinkin of getting it done? did u want a boy then? xxx

I get paid nx weds so anytime after that!
I really really wanted a boy lol!!
defo post em up ere!!

Im so hungry today! x


----------



## hayley x

mummy to be said:


> Good Morning ladies :) How are you all?
> How was your days / nights ???
> Mine was eventful!!! i was ALMOST at the hospital again last night :(
> Massive cramping, reflux, intergestion and yeah..... OH put me in the bath for a good half a hour or so then i felt like i needed to wee..... then yeah... did what i had to do and felt better within half a hour!!! I must have eaten something that didnt agree with Layla and I :( God it was painful!!! Now if that hurt like it did... i dont wanna do labour!!!!!!!!!!!!! :(

Hello =] Where are these 4d pics we've been promised :shrug: hehe.

:O really, are you okay now. Try and think of what you ate, and then not eat it again. Ive had a couple of occasions where ive felt soooo bloated and then been in sooo much pain!! 

Talking of labour i had a dream I was havin contractions and boy did they hurt....they can stay in my dreams :rofl: xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think LO is head down.. any movements I'm feeling are in my rib area & it blooming hurts! 
I've been worried all day because I haven't felt kicks etc.. Damn baby keeps playing mind games with me!

I am sooo nervous about my Uni presentation tomorrow :hissy: 

And I am soo hungry.. I'm waiting for my quorn southern fried chicken burgers to cook so I can make myself chicken burger sandwiches :happydance:

I bought popcorn earlier too :cloud9: Oh the heaven!!

xXx​


----------



## mummy to be

I am hearing you about LO being head down!!!! I think that is one of the reasons why i was so ill last night :( 

Yes i am alot better today! I have never ever ever felt so dam sick!!!! i think it was the servo station sausage roll and hot chips... so never ever again lol... fresh fruit and fresh food for me from now on :( Not doing that again that is for sure. 

The pics... yes well i was going to do those last night but yeah... kinda was sick as so yeah.. i will get them asap for you all i promise :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Well notice that no one noticed I was gone... Have been in the hospital the last two days and today. May update later if I get a chance but just read back almost 40 pages. Seems you guys have had an interesting time... I will be off now. Bye


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh hun don't be cross with us all :hugs:

(I wasn't on this weekend but anyway)

I hope everything is okay and LO is still staying put!!​


----------



## hayley x

Awww please dont be sad. Hope you and little one are okay. :hug: xxx


----------



## mummy to be

kellysays2u said:


> Well notice that no one noticed I was gone... Have been in the hospital the last two days and today. May update later if I get a chance but just read back almost 40 pages. Seems you guys have had an interesting time... I will be off now. Bye

Awwww huni...... i am so sorry to hear that you have been in hospital... are you and LO ok??? 
We all missed you babe..... alot of us have not been on very much either.... I really hope your not mad and your both doing well. :(


----------



## pink_cabbage

Girls... I need help!

Is it wrong that I may have a little bit of a teeny tiny crush on Barack Obama?!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Good evening ....... hope everyone is well ...and had a nice Tuesday i went back to work today as feeling better ! and had lots of meetings so not fun ! xx 

I am listening to music hoping that babe will 'get down on it' in my tummy hehe x:happydance:

Hope your ok Kelly ? xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

pink_cabbage said:


> Girls... I need help!
> 
> Is it wrong that I may have a little bit of a teeny tiny crush on Barack Obama?!

Well it is better than having a crush on Gordon Brown!! Ewwww! haha


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> Girls... I need help!
> 
> Is it wrong that I may have a little bit of a teeny tiny crush on Barack Obama?!


SERIOUSLY WRONG!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

kellysays2u said:


> Well notice that no one noticed I was gone... Have been in the hospital the last two days and today. May update later if I get a chance but just read back almost 40 pages. Seems you guys have had an interesting time... I will be off now. Bye

awww kelly really sorry to hear this!!! are you and bubs ok?? hope your not mad with us :cry: xx


----------



## mummy to be

HEHEHEHEHEHE i have a crush on one of my mechanics hehehe shhhh dont tell anyone lol.. he is just really really cute!! and sweet and sexy lol


----------



## pink_cabbage

And here was me thinking you'd support my weirdness in pregnancy... lol

I suppose now's not the time to mention that I had a thing for David Cameron a while back...?! :p


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> And here was me thinking you'd support my weirdness in pregnancy... lol
> 
> I suppose now's not the time to mention that I had a thing for David Cameron a while back...?! :p


well theres weirdness and theres just issues :rofl::rofl::rofl: i couldnt possibly support your choice of men in this instance lol 

and EWWWW EWWW EWWWW david cameron??? surely not!!!


----------



## mummy to be

heheheheheh wow hormones make us doing silly and funny things dont they lol :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya everyone


----------



## chel27

hey hannah u ok hun???


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh im arlite, i think i might try the white hot chocolate drink lol you?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Yeh im arlite, i think i might try the white hot chocolate drink lol you?


ewwwww white chcolate drink, how sickly will that be lol yea im ok just hungry as usual and wondering what to eat next lol its quiet tonight eh??


----------



## HannahGraceee

i know so i might just have it tomo lol :rofl:

its to quite tonight


----------



## chel27

lol hmmmm let me know if its nice!!! maybe everyone is in bed!! so how has your day been with marc hun??


----------



## HannahGraceee

It was really good actully, we even took the dogs on a walk, but no sex today :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Boo at Marc for the lack of sex Han!!! 

I've just been practising my lines for the presentation tomorrow :cry:

And eating popcorn hehe :blush:

xXx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> It was really good actully, we even took the dogs on a walk, but no sex today :(


awww bless ya, glad you had good day together!!! still no sex tut tut what happened to the "maybe" bloody men eh!!

my OH reckons hes coming down with man flu "great" lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

oh to the reply to your wall message, yeh were really considering it, but after the babys born, so not in the very near future.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> oh to the reply to your wall message, yeh were really considering it, but after the babys born, so not in the very near future.

:happydance::happydance:

Any time in the future is fine by me!!

It would be soo much fun hehehe

:blush::hugs:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> It was really good actully, we even took the dogs on a walk, but no sex today :(
> 
> 
> awww bless ya, glad you had good day together!!! still no sex tut tut what happened to the "maybe" bloody men eh!!
> 
> my OH reckons hes coming down with man flu "great" lolClick to expand...

:rofl:

i asked marc, "Can we still have sex when the babys born?" 

he said

*"OfCourse we can have sex when the baby born!!"*

I got up of my chair and said " Really!!!" :rofl:

i seriously have not heard *we can * and *sex* in the same sentence for months!:rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

Sorry about earlier I really wasn't mad at you guys more just in a really bad mood in general as things aren't going well. LO is still well inside but I got an infection so don't know for how long that will be. Still at the hospital but now have that laptop. I will update better later not feeling to good right now and having icky contractions... I guess they think there just braxton hicks right now though. I hope so.


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> oh to the reply to your wall message, yeh were really considering it, but after the babys born, so not in the very near future.
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Any time in the future is fine by me!!
> 
> It would be soo much fun hehehe
> 
> :blush::hugs:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...

Marc said he would love it cos he would love to see his friend more often - Ive never met him but sounds really nice, he actully asks how i am, and if the babys ok unlike his mate that lives down the road from marc and hasnt ask at all about the baby since we annouced it!:dohh:


----------



## kellysays2u

About your OH's sex drives being way off... Can you trade with my OH for awhile he gets very grumpy if he has to go a day without it lol. Imagine how he is right now!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> Sorry about earlier I really wasn't mad at you guys more just in a really bad mood in general as things aren't going well. LO is still well inside but I got an infection so don't know for how long that will be. Still at the hospital but now have that laptop. I will update better later not feeling to good right now and having icky contractions... I guess they think there just braxton hicks right now though. I hope so.

So sorry to hear your still in hospital hun! :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> About your OH's sex drives being way off... Can you trade with my OH for awhile he gets very grumpy if he has to go a day without it lol. Imagine how he is right now!!!

SOLD!! :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

Its alright being here. At least OH is with me all the time and they let me go out today for lunch. We went for texmex (its basically mexican food if you don't know lol) and they had a big taco buffet. It was yummy. But I didn't last very long before I felt crappy again and just wanted to lie down. 

Oh did I tell you guys about what my OH did the other day. It was the morning and apparently he woke up before me and had gotten under the covers and started talking to Athena thinking I was asleep. It was the cutest thing ever. I just lied there pretending to be asleep for like 15 minutes. I mean he talks to her when I am awake sometimes to but I didnt know he talked to her when I was sleeping lol. It made me remember how much I truly love him lol.


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> It was really good actully, we even took the dogs on a walk, but no sex today :(
> 
> 
> awww bless ya, glad you had good day together!!! still no sex tut tut what happened to the "maybe" bloody men eh!!
> 
> my OH reckons hes coming down with man flu "great" lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i asked marc, "Can we still have sex when the babys born?"
> 
> he said
> 
> *"OfCourse we can have sex when the baby born!!"*
> 
> I got up of my chair and said " Really!!!" :rofl:
> 
> i seriously have not heard *we can * and *sex* in the same sentence for months!:rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl: bless you hun!! makes ya feel like its gunna last forever doesnt it, i feel like im on a sex ban!!! :rofl::rofl: when the babys born you wont have time or the energy for sex :rofl::rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

Hannah your OH can deffinately have it but I will warn you after a day or two I think even you will be wanting to day just get away from me lol. It is nice sometimes though just not now when I can't have it.... :(


----------



## kellysays2u

But I am getting off for the night as I want to try and get some good quality sleep for once. So night night all and I will try and get on for a little while tomorow!


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> Its alright being here. At least OH is with me all the time and they let me go out today for lunch. We went for texmex (its basically mexican food if you don't know lol) and they had a big taco buffet. It was yummy. But I didn't last very long before I felt crappy again and just wanted to lie down.
> 
> Oh did I tell you guys about what my OH did the other day. It was the morning and apparently he woke up before me and had gotten under the covers and started talking to Athena thinking I was asleep. It was the cutest thing ever. I just lied there pretending to be asleep for like 15 minutes. I mean he talks to her when I am awake sometimes to but I didnt know he talked to her when I was sleeping lol. It made me remember how much I truly love him lol.

Can we swicth OH's?

when i say feel bubs kick, he says " *I already have today*":rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Night hunn! :) x


----------



## chel27

awww night night kelly sorry to hear your still in hospital, really hope you feel better soon hun!!! take care of yourself and baby xxx keep us posted xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> It was really good actully, we even took the dogs on a walk, but no sex today :(
> 
> 
> awww bless ya, glad you had good day together!!! still no sex tut tut what happened to the "maybe" bloody men eh!!
> 
> my OH reckons hes coming down with man flu "great" lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i asked marc, "Can we still have sex when the babys born?"
> 
> he said
> 
> *"OfCourse we can have sex when the baby born!!"*
> 
> I got up of my chair and said " Really!!!" :rofl:
> 
> i seriously have not heard *we can * and *sex* in the same sentence for months!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: bless you hun!! makes ya feel like its gunna last forever doesnt it, i feel like im on a sex ban!!! :rofl::rofl: when the babys born you wont have time or the energy for sex :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:
I bet you after the babys born he will have another exsuse like


*You too fat*
*You Minnies still sore*


Or somthing stupid!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> It was really good actully, we even took the dogs on a walk, but no sex today :(
> 
> 
> awww bless ya, glad you had good day together!!! still no sex tut tut what happened to the "maybe" bloody men eh!!
> 
> my OH reckons hes coming down with man flu "great" lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i asked marc, "Can we still have sex when the babys born?"
> 
> he said
> 
> *"OfCourse we can have sex when the baby born!!"*
> 
> I got up of my chair and said " Really!!!" :rofl:
> 
> i seriously have not heard *we can * and *sex* in the same sentence for months!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: bless you hun!! makes ya feel like its gunna last forever doesnt it, i feel like im on a sex ban!!! :rofl::rofl: when the babys born you wont have time or the energy for sex :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> I bet you after the babys born he will have another exsuse like
> 
> 
> *You too fat*
> *You Minnies still sore*
> 
> 
> Or somthing stupid!Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: im sure he cant wait to do the dirty deed :rofl::rofl:

as long as the fat fanny issue goes i think i will be ok :rofl::rofl: but i do remeber when having my son, the last thing i wanted after was a shag :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I doubt it for me, i think i should have been a man, if i could id do it all day! :rofl:


----------



## chel27

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: yea i would love to be a man for a day!!! i wouldnt leave it alone :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
:rofl:

Im going to sleep now hun! dont stay up too late lol


----------



## chel27

ok hun night night!!! well im not about to have a conversation with myself lmao xx


----------



## mummy to be

hey hey i am still here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## chel27

hey mummy to be u ok?? u having a good day? its sooooo quiet tonight xx


----------



## mummy to be

Yes i am having a good day.. hehe i am at work... shhhh dont tell anyone lol... 
How are you? 
I am also shopping on eBay for a Hello Kitty Nappy Bag hehehee


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> Yes i am having a good day.. hehe i am at work... shhhh dont tell anyone lol...
> How are you?
> I am also shopping on eBay for a Hello Kitty Nappy Bag hehehee

ha ha naughty you!! im gunna tell :rofl::rofl: im good thanks hun just having a cuppa!!! 

ohhhhh i love ebay!!! problem is once i go on there i dont get off lol xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hahahah yes me too lol.. which is not a good thing while i am at work lol... 
Well all the Nappy Bags that i have seen are feral and soooo old school looking, I want something cute and new lol.. if that makes sense?


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> Hahahah yes me too lol.. which is not a good thing while i am at work lol...
> Well all the Nappy Bags that i have seen are feral and soooo old school looking, I want something cute and new lol.. if that makes sense?


lol errrmmm no maybe not good idea whilst your at work!! lol
yes hun i know what you mean, gotta be cute  and pink lol what time is it there?? i ust get some sleep soon xx


----------



## mummy to be

hehehe i have gotten off eBay now lol.. i will wait untill i get home. 
It is 11.15am Wednesday here.. what about you there?


----------



## chel27

lol im on ebay now but going to bed in bit hun as its 1.30am lol and i need my beauty sleep lol so are you at work all day then??


----------



## mummy to be

Sure am :( I am here untill 3.30 this arvo :( 
I get lonely when all you leave and go to sleep :(


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> I get lonely when all you leave and go to sleep :(


awwww hun bless ya!!! is there not many people about from ur country?? the forums must be real quiet at night :hug::hug:


----------



## mummy to be

Yes they are lol... i get very lonely lol.. No i dont think there are many people from Australia on here :(


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> Yes they are lol... i get very lonely lol.. No i dont think there are many people from Australia on here :(


awww hun but how lucky are you being in australia :happydance::happydance: bet its nice and warm there  i feel really bad now but i gotta leave ya and go to bed its 2am EEKKKKK.

speak soon honey xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Kelly~ So sorry to hear your in the hospital. Take care & get plenty of rest hun.:hugs:

Hey ladies!!! OMG what a day. DH & I went to Wal-Mart to pick-up Marissa's crib. DH called yesterday and they said it would fit into the trunk of our car......well, they were wrong. After an hour of the stockers & DH trying to get the crib out of the box and fit it in the car and realizing it wasn't going to fit DH & I headed home. One of my good friends was at work so I went and borrowed her Durango and had to drive all the way back to Wal-Mart and we got Marissa's crib.

When we finally made it home DH & I put her crib together and put the bedding set on it. It's so cute.

Hope everyone has a great night (day) I'm off to soak in a tub of very warm water as I am hurting all over.

:hug:
 



Attached Files:







100_0089.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 4









100_0090.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 4









100_0091.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 4









100_0092.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 7









100_0095.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummy to be

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that is super cute!!!!!! i havent got anything like this yet :(


----------



## JeffsWife07

Thanks hun. I've gotten all of the major things....crib, bedding, bassinet, changing table, walker, dresser, ect... but we have not bought the first item of clothing, diapers, or anything like that.


----------



## mummy to be

ohhh true... i must be the opposite than lol.. got clothes and those smaller things for Layla, as well as Pram, Cradle, Crib, Bath, Change table etc but no decorative things like that :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

JeffsWife07 said:


> Kelly~ So sorry to hear your in the hospital. Take care & get plenty of rest hun.:hugs:
> 
> Hey ladies!!! OMG what a day. DH & I went to Wal-Mart to pick-up Marissa's crib. DH called yesterday and they said it would fit into the trunk of our car......well, they were wrong. After an hour of the stockers & DH trying to get the crib out of the box and fit it in the car and realizing it wasn't going to fit DH & I headed home. One of my good friends was at work so I went and borrowed her Durango and had to drive all the way back to Wal-Mart and we got Marissa's crib.
> 
> When we finally made it home DH & I put her crib together and put the bedding set on it. It's so cute.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night (day) I'm off to soak in a tub of very warm water as I am hurting all over.
> 
> :hug:

Awww that bedding is ADORABLE!!! :cloud9:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well I decided to go to bed at a reasonable time.. (about midnight in UK) it is now like gone 4.50 am.. I have been tossing and turning for nearly 5 hours. 

I haven't felt any definite movements off LO all day/night.. and he/she is usually a night time baby.. I will get kicked from 8pm till I go to sleep and will wake up in the night to feel more kicking. 

Nope Nada..

I'm drinking loads of juice and I've just ate a couple of cookies to try and get baby moving :cry:

I really don't want to go to A&E & I have a Uni presentation as midday and knowing the NHS I would still be waiting by then! And I especially don't want to go without my OH (he is in Lincoln and he has his big job interview tomorrow so I don't want to disturb him)

And because I plan on having the baby in Lincoln and At the moment I'm in Leicester I only have emergency numbers etc for Lincoln.. so I can't ring a midwife etc for advice) 


:sad2:​


----------



## natasja32

Hi all.....My due date is 6th April. We are having another boy! Including my hubby that means i will have 4 of them in the house in april:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ill add you hun :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Updated *


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww That bedding is so Cute!!! :) 


Ashy...
I hate it when im tossing and turning all night trying to sleep its horrid!
Have you still not felt bubs move? :(


----------



## mama2b

chel27 said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> Im not sure what mine was, I only found out when I had my anti d, they said it was low and would have to test blood again to check if I needed iron tablets. So I went straight to tesco and got some sanatogen pregnancy tablets which have iron in and have started on those !
> 
> I read the iron tablets weren't nice so am hoping by eating the right foods and having the supplements it will bring it back up again !! I really don't want to have to take them !
> 
> 
> yes honey it should go down with sanatogen tablets and eating the right foods, i would rather do it by diet to cos them tablets are yuck lol
> 
> oh yea i was gunna ask you how did your anti d go?? was it in ya bum :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> No it was in top of my arm thank god ! The funny thing was Id squeezed myself into a g string as thought they'd shove needle in the middle of my cheek or something and I didn't think id ever get them off again !!
> 
> Did you ever see that episode of bottom when he wears a thong thats like an elastic band or something ? It was like that, thought id have to cut them off at one point, can't belive i ever fit into anything that small :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahhhhh wonder if i will have mine in my arm then :rofl::rofl: omg thats funny cos i was gunna do the same thing with the thongs but i looked at mine in my draw and thought CHRIST!!!!! i aint getting in them :rofl::rofl::rofl: certainly will be like having a cheesewire up ya bum!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:yep did see that episode of bottom and it was so funny, i can imagine u trying to get em off lol how did you even get them on :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I have no idea, but I swear they are still imprinted on me !!! I have been wearing shorts from primark for the last couple of weeks and they are so comfy, i have bagged up all my thongs and nice underwear cuz i get annoyed everytime I look at them now, they are taunting me !! 

Apparently its more effective if you have it in your arm and I think its just the one injection now.:happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> Awww That bedding is so Cute!!! :)
> 
> 
> Ashy...
> I hate it when im tossing and turning all night trying to sleep its horrid!
> Have you still not felt bubs move? :(

No :hissy::sad2:

I went back to sleep at about half 6 because I was just that tired. 
Been up about 45 minutes and I've drank a couple of cold drinks & ate some cereal (LO usually likes milk!!) 
I'm now rather worried, was talking to Dan on the phone a few mins ago and just burst out crying. 

Presentation is at 12, and Dans interview is at 2. I really don't want to go to A&E without him but I'm not letting him miss the interview!!

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my gosh hun i donno what to say! 
Maybe just get one of your freinds to come with you hun, it could just be nothing but its worth it to be checked out x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> Oh my gosh hun i donno what to say!
> Maybe just get one of your freinds to come with you hun, it could just be nothing but its worth it to be checked out x

My friend who I live with (who is the only one that would come with me) is in lectures all day today.

I'm gonna pop out soon and buy some really sugary things to eat and drink. 

:hugs: xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

If you still havent felt anything by 4 please please go :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I will I promise!!
If I didn't have my presentation & Dan didn't have his interview I would've gone by now. 

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

i think my bumps dropped :happydance:
i dont feel like a complete whale today
i actually look pregnant 
rather than a hippo lol:rofl:
might take a piccie later
only toke one like 2 weeks ago
but heyho lol ...:blush:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I take a new pic every two weeks :) x


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> If you still havent felt anything by 4 please please go :(

agreed lol
or i will come up there and
drag you to the hospital myself
:hugs:
mine kicks the most during the
sexytime moments ...
:blush:
or after some form of excercise

but you have to go young lady!! lol
probs nothing but just incase ...

xxx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> I take a new pic every two weeks :) x

i wasn't going to do one until 30 weeks
which is the end of this week anyways
so i might ... just because i can 
:happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I taking my next pic at 30 + 2! i cant bealive next week im 30 weeks!


----------



## jenny_wren

im counting it as a milestone although
it show really be 31 as the next
but omg i know!!!! weeeeeee:happydance:
hopefully time will go quicker after 30
hopefully
getting bored now lol

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol! i really wonder when the first april mummy will go....

i recon the 7th of feburary one of us will pop


----------



## jenny_wren

that soon!! 
flipping heck
i dont reckon anyone will
until atleast march
mind you theres soooo many of us
anythings possible!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol!! i cant wait till i find out if its a boy or a girl!


----------



## jenny_wren

yours is a boy
ash's is a girl

thats what i think anyways lol
just a guess but ... could be physic ...

im looking forward to them confirming 
it a girl next month
otherwise ive got alot of useless
clothes and what not lol

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol!

i dont no what i want more, i can never decide lol


----------



## jenny_wren

i want my little girl now
and my piglet nursery lol
cant get weed in the face
changing a little girl either LOL
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

I am so sure that mine is a boy!
How you all doing on the naming front?
X


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Presentation went really well..
Dan is at the place where his interview is held already, he is going to try and get an earlier time but if not then he will have his one at 2 and drive like a demon to get here! 

I text my friend (who I live with) to ask her what time her class was and she told me 2-5 ... and I told her that I needed to go to A&E and she said she would come with me anyway.

I got back from my presentation at 1:10 and she told me she couldn't miss her class.. I understand that it is important not to miss classes but I was all ready for going.

:hissy:


----------



## jenny_wren

i was sure mine was a boy too LOL
ive got mine sorted but i know
when shes born ill change my mind lol

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Presentation went really well..
> Dan is at the place where his interview is held already, he is going to try and get an earlier time but if not then he will have his one at 2 and drive like a demon to get here!
> 
> I text my friend (who I live with) to ask her what time her class was and she told me 2-5 ... and I told her that I needed to go to A&E and she said she would come with me anyway.
> 
> I got back from my presentation at 1:10 and she told me she couldn't miss her class.. I understand that it is important not to miss classes but I was all ready for going.
> 
> :hissy:


dan will get back soon
hopefully the interview will go quick
and he'll get the job
and then whoosh to the hospital

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> i want my little girl now
> and my piglet nursery lol
> cant get weed in the face
> changing a little girl either LOL
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Presentation went really well..
> Dan is at the place where his interview is held already, he is going to try and get an earlier time but if not then he will have his one at 2 and drive like a demon to get here!
> 
> I text my friend (who I live with) to ask her what time her class was and she told me 2-5 ... and I told her that I needed to go to A&E and she said she would come with me anyway.
> 
> I got back from my presentation at 1:10 and she told me she couldn't miss her class.. I understand that it is important not to miss classes but I was all ready for going.
> 
> :hissy:

:hissy: :cry:

This is the reason i should live in lincoln, i could have gone! or used my doppler! lol 

How long does it take to get from yours to uni?


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> I am so sure that mine is a boy!
> How you all doing on the naming front?
> X

Mines

Ava Grace Walker :pink:

And 

Jayden Walker :blue:


Picked out since week 7  x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It will take Dan about an hour-ish to get from Lincoln to Leicester. 
This is why I shouldn't have been stupid enough to think I could be pregnant and go to Uni!!

When I go up to the hospital they best not fob me off.. it will make me hate Leicester even more!!!

:hugs:


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sure that mine is a boy!
> How you all doing on the naming front?
> X
> 
> Mines
> 
> Ava Grace Walker :pink:
> 
> And
> 
> Jayden Walker :blue:
> 
> 
> Picked out since week 7  xClick to expand...

Wow those are both gorgeous names, I'm impressed that you had them picked so early on! We had a terrible time, esp with boys names, found them so much harder. Our current front runners are:

Morgan Belle Kidd

or

Cooper Charles Kidd

Such a massive decision, I am finding it really difficult to decide. Naming the dog was hard enough :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Aawwww hunnn!!! :( 

Is dan going to come after his interview?

i would come but it would take me like 4 hours to get there! :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> It will take Dan about an hour-ish to get from Lincoln to Leicester.
> This is why I shouldn't have been stupid enough to think I could be pregnant and go to Uni!!
> 
> When I go up to the hospital they best not fob me off.. it will make me hate Leicester even more!!!
> 
> :hugs:

I take it you are still not feeling little one hun?


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sure that mine is a boy!
> How you all doing on the naming front?
> X
> 
> Mines
> 
> Ava Grace Walker :pink:
> 
> And
> 
> Jayden Walker :blue:
> 
> 
> Picked out since week 7  xClick to expand...
> 
> Wow those are both gorgeous names, I'm impressed that you had them picked so early on! We had a terrible time, esp with boys names, found them so much harder. Our current front runners are:
> 
> Morgan Belle Kidd
> 
> or
> 
> Cooper Charles Kidd
> 
> Such a massive decision, I am finding it really difficult to decide. Naming the dog was hard enough :rofl:Click to expand...

Awww!!! there so cute!!!

were still thinking of Jaydens middle name (if he has one) we were thinking of 
Jayden *Charles* walker aswell, its my dads name, and marc was going to have it when he was born, but his mum changed his mind and didnt give him one lol


----------



## jenny_wren

they wont fob you off
!!!
demand they scan you and whatnot 
if they do ...
but they shouldn't!!
theres probs nothing wrong
id be quite proud if id done uni and baby tbh
keep eating sugary things and moving around
until dan gets there!!
dont get all worked up otherwise you'll
worry even more!!

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

Charles is on both sides of our families and Bell was my nans maiden name so we thought we would change to Belle. All other family names are horrendous!!!!

We thought about Charlie for a long time as a first name but we just felt that there were a lot of Charlie's around and I didn't want mine to be in a class with 5 other Charlies. We also love Coop for short, for when he's older and all the girls fancy him :rofl:

Right, off to make some lunch, blooming starving


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've tried everything I can think of, I've gone for a walk.. ate a crunchie (they are like so pure sugar!!) drank dr pepper, drank freezing cold drinks, laid on my side.. poked my belly lol

Yeah Han Dan is coming straight after his interview.. even if I do feel movements I'm gonna go up because they are so reduced. LO always without fail kicks at night.. and always kicks when I've had a cold drink/milk. 

I will refuse to leave the hospital without some kind of attention!!


----------



## jenny_wren

my names seem really long compared to yours
and my mum was like why not hyphonate them
i was like why not use every letter of the alphabet LOL

emily suzanna rose carver:cloud9:

and

james stewart william carver:cloud9:

image if they were longer lol
had the boys picked out pretty much from day one
i love the name james <3
the girls toke us FOREVER!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I will refuse to leave the hospital without some kind of attention!!

damn straight! lol
pitch a tent if you have to!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I've tried everything I can think of, I've gone for a walk.. ate a crunchie (they are like so pure sugar!!) drank dr pepper, drank freezing cold drinks, laid on my side.. poked my belly lol
> 
> Yeah Han Dan is coming straight after his interview.. even if I do feel movements I'm gonna go up because they are so reduced. LO always without fail kicks at night.. and always kicks when I've had a cold drink/milk.
> 
> I will refuse to leave the hospital without some kind of attention!!

Ok lets keep you occupied then! cos all your gonna do is worry and thats not good! :hugs:

Oh and i'll pm you my number so you can give me a txt after yourve been or ill be the one worrying!:blush: lol 

Have you picked out any names yet?


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> my names seem really long compared to yours
> and my mum was like why not hyphonate them
> i was like why not use every letter of the alphabet LOL
> 
> emily suzanna rose carver:cloud9:
> 
> and
> 
> james stewart william carver:cloud9:
> 
> image if they were longer lol
> had the boys picked out pretty much from day one
> i love the name james <3
> the girls toke us FOREVER!!
> 
> xx​


Awww them names are so cute hunn!! :) x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I've tried everything I can think of, I've gone for a walk.. ate a crunchie (they are like so pure sugar!!) drank dr pepper, drank freezing cold drinks, laid on my side.. poked my belly lol
> 
> Yeah Han Dan is coming straight after his interview.. even if I do feel movements I'm gonna go up because they are so reduced. LO always without fail kicks at night.. and always kicks when I've had a cold drink/milk.
> 
> I will refuse to leave the hospital without some kind of attention!!
> 
> Ok lets keep you occupied then! cos all your gonna do is worry and thats not good! :hugs:
> 
> Oh and i'll pm you my number so you can give me a txt after yourve been or ill be the one worrying!:blush: lol
> 
> Have you picked out any names yet?Click to expand...

Thank you Hun :hugs:
I was going to ask for your number ages ago and then I bottled out of it :rofl:

Dan and I had HUGE problems choosing names..
He kept suggesting names and I was like no.. No.. NO!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

That post decided to post before I was finished!! 

We have chosen

Amelia Madison Martin (Martin is my last name) 

or 

Tristan Charlie Martin 

:cloud9:

I thought of the first names and Dan liked them and Dan thought of the middle names and they fit rather well!! :cloud9:


----------



## jenny_wren

amelia's gorgeous:cloud9:

think you're the only one using your last name 
LOL
i should really there aren't many of us left lol
and there's far tooo many of his family!


xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
Madison was gonna be Ava middle name or Her first name 


Jenny Ill pm you my number aswell,just cos





... i can :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

spose i should log into msn then LOL
might be an idea actually
internet goes bye bye soon
unless we get a place with it already
hmmmm

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

*OMG i didnt tell any of you my dream!!!*

This girl told every one i was wasnt even pregnant on bnb and i couldnt prove it, and wobbles banned me! :( :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

My mum wasn't able to carry boys, so there is only me and my two sisters. 

Since we were born, mum and dad have split up and mum has got re married. 

My dads sister & brother haven't had children and never will do so it is up to my sisters and I to carry on the Martin name.

Dans interview went really well!!! He should know by today or tomorrow if he has it.. Keep your fingers crossed girlies!! :happydance:

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL:rofl:
atleast this one didn't involve me
!!!!!!​


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> My mum wasn't able to carry boys, so there is only me and my two sisters.
> 
> Since we were born, mum and dad have split up and mum has got re married.
> 
> My dads sister & brother haven't had children and never will do so it is up to my sisters and I to carry on the Martin name.
> 
> Dans interview went really well!!! He should know by today or tomorrow if he has it.. Keep your fingers crossed girlies!! :happydance:
> 
> xXx

Fab news! Everything crossed for him :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

that was a nice quick interview!!:happydance:

my sister was told she couldn't have boys too
she had one girl and got the snip as it were lol
sooo i might be the same as her lol
hmmmmmm

and i seeee but what happens if you marry dan?
doesn't he have to like adopt the child?
and yay fingers crossed!!!
now tell him to put his foot down!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

**Fingers and toes crossed**


----------



## lyndsey3010

I thought it was the sperm that determined the sex?


----------



## jenny_wren

could be the eggs ....
google time!!

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

My mum couldn't carry boys.. she could conceive them but would lose them before 12 weeks. 

When I was 12 she got pregnant again and it was a boy and everything was running smoothly until they told her it would have downs syndrome and my Dad made her have a termination. Hence why she then had an affair and left him!!

I've took a bump pic for 29 weeks.. I like taking one every week..

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/SDC10320.jpg

I had to doll Bump up with a lil belt :cloud9:


----------



## jenny_wren

all female eggs are female apparently ...
its the sperms job to do the sex!!
learn something new everyday!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/SDC10320.jpg
> 
> I had to doll Bump up with a lil belt :cloud9:

its certainly getting there!!!
yay:happydance:
my sister must be the same then
i know shes had mc's so ...

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

jenny_wren said:


> all female eggs are female apparently ...
> its the sperms job to do the sex!!
> learn something new everyday!
> 
> xx​

So your OH has girlie sperm :rofl:

xXx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Aawwww cute bump hun!!!

i love your wallpaper :blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

he's probs got both 
this particular sperm just
kicked the others out the way

got a bully on my hands!!

the image of pink and blue sperm!
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girlies. 
Hope you get on ok at the hospital QueenMummy... If I'd come on earlier I'd have offered to come with ya 'cause I'm only a bit up the road. But it won't be long 'til your OH is back now :) 
Your bump pic is cute - you're tiny everywhere else! 
And I am *well* impressed with the decor in your Uni house - ours was horrendous!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> Aawwww cute bump hun!!!
> 
> i love your wallpaper :blush:

Why thank you!!

Dan and I went to B&Q at the weekend and I kept looking at wallpaper.. 90% of it he didn't like!! Pffft

I will have sexy wallpaper when we move in somewhere (in like a billion years time lol) I shall just silence him with sex :muaha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I cant wait to redecorate our new place when we finally get one! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

pink_cabbage said:


> Hey girlies.
> Hope you get on ok at the hospital QueenMummy... If I'd come on earlier I'd have offered to come with ya 'cause I'm only a bit up the road. But it won't be long 'til your OH is back now :)
> Your bump pic is cute - you're tiny everywhere else!
> And I am *well* impressed with the decor in your Uni house - ours was horrendous!

Thank you Hun!! :hugs:

Now this is when I sound really sad.. 

I wanted to make the flat more homely.. So I made Dan (OH) decorate for me..
My landlord was like What?! You've wallpapered?!? then he came to see it and told me he loved it :happydance:

The room was just plain cream before.. and I'm not a cream kinda gal!


----------



## jenny_wren

silence him with sex!!!
you mean mean woman!

im sure he'll hate every moment of it!!!!!
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## pink_cabbage

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Thank you Hun!! :hugs:
> 
> Now this is when I sound really sad..
> 
> I wanted to make the flat more homely.. So I made Dan (OH) decorate for me..
> My landlord was like What?! You've wallpapered?!? then he came to see it and told me he loved it :happydance:
> 
> The room was just plain cream before.. and I'm not a cream kinda gal!

Our house wouldn't have been worth decorating - everything else was so shabby that I don't think wallpaper would have made any difference... and the damp coming through it would've ruined things too!

You've done really well staying at Uni too - have you had to have two seperate midwives, or are you just swapping over when you go back to Lincoln? I had two and it's so confusing!
When do you finish by the way? 

B xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

pink_cabbage said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Hun!! :hugs:
> 
> Now this is when I sound really sad..
> 
> I wanted to make the flat more homely.. So I made Dan (OH) decorate for me..
> My landlord was like What?! You've wallpapered?!? then he came to see it and told me he loved it :happydance:
> 
> The room was just plain cream before.. and I'm not a cream kinda gal!
> 
> Our house wouldn't have been worth decorating - everything else was so shabby that I don't think wallpaper would have made any difference... and the damp coming through it would've ruined things too!
> 
> You've done really well staying at Uni too - have you had to have two seperate midwives, or are you just swapping over when you go back to Lincoln? I had two and it's so confusing!
> When do you finish by the way?
> 
> B xxClick to expand...

My care is so complicated..

My midwife in Lincoln is only there on Thursdays and the one in Leicester is there on Tuesdays.. so for all my appointments I go to the one in Leicester (even though she is an evil witch and I hate her)

But the midwife in Leicester refused to give me any emergency numbers.. eg so I could ring someone in a case like today.

I only have numbers for Lincoln (because that is where I plan to have the baby) 

Mental!!

I finish on 3rd April & LO is due on 8th April. Ahh I do like a complicated life don't you!! :rofl:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> Hey girlies.
> Hope you get on ok at the hospital QueenMummy... *If I'd come on earlier I'd have offered to come with ya 'cause I'm only a bit up the road. But it won't be long 'til your OH is back now  *
> Your bump pic is cute - you're tiny everywhere else!
> And I am *well* impressed with the decor in your Uni house - ours was horrendous!

Awww your such a sweetie!:hugs: Theres so many nice people on here


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I agree Han so many lovely people!! 

Hence why everyone should move to Lincoln and we can all be friends :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

ARGHHH im gonna go insane! i cant get passed level 5 on this game!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I agree Han so many lovely people!!
> 
> Hence why everyone should move to Lincoln and we can all be friends :rofl::rofl:

People here think its to dangerous for me to go out with them:dohh:


----------



## pink_cabbage

QueenMummyToBe said:


> My care is so complicated..
> 
> My midwife in Lincoln is only there on Thursdays and the one in Leicester is there on Tuesdays.. so for all my appointments I go to the one in Leicester (even though she is an evil witch and I hate her)
> 
> But the midwife in Leicester refused to give me any emergency numbers.. eg so I could ring someone in a case like today.
> 
> I only have numbers for Lincoln (because that is where I plan to have the baby)
> 
> Mental!!
> 
> I finish on 3rd April & LO is due on 8th April. Ahh I do like a complicated life don't you!! :rofl:
> 
> xXx

Mine was exactly the same - my "home" midwife is Thursdays, and the other was Wednesdays (but I'm back home now... and the midwife's useless anyway!)
They told me about if I had to go to hospital or anything I couldn't keep swapping between one and the other. I told them to bog off 'cause if there was something wrong, I'd be going to the nearest. What do they expect?! If you were on holiday or something, you'd not go all the way home would ya?! Silly people!

And gosh, you're cutting it fine...! Will it be a problem if LO is early? Like, you're not gonna miss exams and stuff are you?


----------



## pink_cabbage

We should just build a big BnB town where we all live... :) But then we'd all get withdrawal symptoms from sitting on the internet all day!

BTW QueenMummy, I just had a look for maternity emergency numbers in Leicester, but which hospital is it you're going to? 'Cause you could ring them before you go in, in case they tell you there's a massive wait or something...


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

pink_cabbage said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> My care is so complicated..
> 
> My midwife in Lincoln is only there on Thursdays and the one in Leicester is there on Tuesdays.. so for all my appointments I go to the one in Leicester (even though she is an evil witch and I hate her)
> 
> But the midwife in Leicester refused to give me any emergency numbers.. eg so I could ring someone in a case like today.
> 
> I only have numbers for Lincoln (because that is where I plan to have the baby)
> 
> Mental!!
> 
> I finish on 3rd April & LO is due on 8th April. Ahh I do like a complicated life don't you!! :rofl:
> 
> xXx
> 
> Mine was exactly the same - my "home" midwife is Thursdays, and the other was Wednesdays (but I'm back home now... and the midwife's useless anyway!)
> They told me about if I had to go to hospital or anything I couldn't keep swapping between one and the other. I told them to bog off 'cause if there was something wrong, I'd be going to the nearest. What do they expect?! If you were on holiday or something, you'd not go all the way home would ya?! Silly people!
> 
> And gosh, you're cutting it fine...! Will it be a problem if LO is early? Like, you're not gonna miss exams and stuff are you?Click to expand...

If LO is early I will miss a few coursework deadlines but I've already told my tutors about it and they said well okay then. 
My exams aren't until after Easter, so start of May time.. But even then if I have problems I can defer my exams until August. 

Some midwives are just horrid!
My one in Lincoln is so lovely and understanding and I would love to see her every time but I would be missing so many lectures/tutorials that I would get in sh*t. 

Grr time is really dragging now :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

pink_cabbage said:


> We should just build a big BnB town where we all live... :) But then we'd all get withdrawal symptoms from sitting on the internet all day!
> 
> BTW QueenMummy, I just had a look for maternity emergency numbers in Leicester, but which hospital is it you're going to? 'Cause you could ring them before you go in, in case they tell you there's a massive wait or something...


Aww thank you again :hugs:
It is the Leicester Royal Infirmary. I can see it from my bedroom window lol.


----------



## pink_cabbage

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Grr time is really dragging now :cry:

That's what we're here for, so that you don't get bored and stressy whilst you're waiting :hugs:

I've missed loads of stuff. I was stupid really 'cause I didn't tell anyone why and now it's come to the point where they've sent me loads of warnings and stuff. But Student Support said we can sort it, so I'm not stressing now. 

I have my very last exam tomorrow, and then I'm done. Woop! Unfortunately the revision's not going too well... sad times.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

pink_cabbage said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Grr time is really dragging now :cry:
> 
> That's what we're here for, so that you don't get bored and stressy whilst you're waiting :hugs:
> 
> I've missed loads of stuff. I was stupid really 'cause I didn't tell anyone why and now it's come to the point where they've sent me loads of warnings and stuff. But Student Support said we can sort it, so I'm not stressing now.
> 
> I have my very last exam tomorrow, and then I'm done. Woop! Unfortunately the revision's not going too well... sad times.Click to expand...

I bet you will do fab!!
I always revise the day before because it is the only way I retain the information!! 

In my opinion we pay our tuition fees, the lecturers still get their wages so why does it matter if I have to miss lectures. I know I will get some kind of grade, even if it is just a pass! :dohh:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Any one else, ever get a serious brust of hunger?


----------



## jenny_wren

24/7 lol
:rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Brust?!?! :rofl:

Lol yes I keep getting Brusts :rofl:

I don't know why it is making me laugh!! I'm so childish!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i just had a hot crossed bun, a roll with loads of herb philly on it, and oatmeal (That my mum friends bought over from US) :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yesterday I went shopping and I was sooo tempted to buy hot cross buns.. but I would've ate them all in one go.. they are soo yummy!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

Now I want food *stamps feet* I can't justify it though - I had a huge salad for lunch... and a piece of cake...!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

i was talking to my mum the other day, 

and she said "hannah Do you wanna do the run for life in june" 

i said " i donno, i might be filming a doctomarty"

she said ":| what thats then?"

I said " At the rate im eating, ill be filming half ton Daughter by then! :rofl:"


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

That documentary disgusted me!

I kept shouting at the tv whenever the mother was talking!!

Evil witch!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

"Mum I've just shit myself"

"don't worry son, its not your fault"


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I couldn't believe she was like if he wants a supersized mcdonalds and an extra burger I have to get him one..

Urm newsflash if he can't even stand up by himself I highly doubt he is making you do Anything!!

My child is going to think I'm some kind of evil hitler Mummy :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I keept shouting at the tv too! 


What are you doing women! hes not 5!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: 

I know, he cant even fucking get up, so what is he actually likely gonna do if you gave him a salad insted of 10 burgers?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

And then telling him he could go back to bed when he had took like 4 steps!..

'That's enough exercise for today'

She was just one crazed idiot! 

I kept saying to Dan.. How depressing must it be for the 60 stone guy to never see his willy!! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

God how have I only posted 513 times.. it feels like I post non stop when I'm on here!! 

Hmm think I need to get my hair trimmed soon!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Cant bealive ive posted 2,079! :| lol i want long hair :hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well Ladies...

Dan should be here in a couple of minutes so I shall be in touch soon!!

xXx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Well Ladies...
> 
> Dan should be here in a couple of minutes so I shall be in touch soon!!
> 
> xXx​

Good luck at the hospital hun
X


----------



## jenny_wren

good luck let hannah know whats happening so we know!!
:hugs:

xxx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Well Ladies...
> 
> Dan should be here in a couple of minutes so I shall be in touch soon!!
> 
> xXx​

OK hunn!!

good luck!

ill update every one :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey how is everyone? 

Queenmummy I hope everything is alright with LO I am sure it is. I know Athena scares the crap out of me and stops moving at her usual times and then doesn't move at all till I use the doppler or something or if I poke and jiggle where I know she is laying ( I know I am an evil mummy). 

Won't be on much today but thought I would say hi.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hun! Hope your doing well today

Im fine thanks how are you?


----------



## lyndsey3010

kellysays2u said:


> Hey how is everyone?
> 
> Queenmummy I hope everything is alright with LO I am sure it is. I know Athena scares the crap out of me and stops moving at her usual times and then doesn't move at all till I use the doppler or something or if I poke and jiggle where I know she is laying ( I know I am an evil mummy).
> 
> Won't be on much today but thought I would say hi.

Hiya Hun,

Hope you and lo are ok. Do you know how long you are going to be in hosp for?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Havent had a update from ashy yet


----------



## lyndsey3010

Waiting is so painful! 
Imagine when one of us goes in to labour, be a nightmare!!


----------



## kellysays2u

I am sure she is ok. Probably has her OH screaming at the doctors to go faster so they can stop worrying lol. 
I have to be in here till my temperature goes down and contractions stop. So hopefully not to much longer. They said may in a day or two. 
They also said they think that that is why I went into pre-term so I will probably be able to go off my meds if the infection fully clears up the way they want it to and I drink tons of water and keep taking my anti-biotics and what not. 
Although she did say she didn't think they will let me go over 38 weeks. So I probably won't even make it to my due date lol.


----------



## lyndsey3010

kellysays2u said:


> I am sure she is ok. Probably has her OH screaming at the doctors to go faster so they can stop worrying lol.
> I have to be in here till my temperature goes down and contractions stop. So hopefully not to much longer. They said may in a day or two.
> They also said they think that that is why I went into pre-term so I will probably be able to go off my meds if the infection fully clears up the way they want it to and I drink tons of water and keep taking my anti-biotics and what not.
> Although she did say she didn't think they will let me go over 38 weeks. So I probably won't even make it to my due date lol.

Oooh you could well be the first April 8th mummy! 

Hope you are back home soon
X


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope you make it full term tho :) 

I think you be winning the 8th of april race then 

Hayley wont be pleased :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

just dont give birth before march lol
or hannah will be right!!!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

what did you girls do
arrange to have sex on the same day?!?!
.......:rofl:
didn't realise the 8th was sooo
popular lol ...

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

lol no she won't. As long as I make it to 37 weeks I will be happy. I was worried that I wasn't going to be able to even make it that far lol... hmm hannah how many weeks is it till we are full term lol? I haven't seen an update for that in awhile.


----------



## kellysays2u

Yeah Jenny we all did plan to have sex the same day. Sorry we couldn't tell you to wait for more days. Then you could have joined us. AND I AM NOT GOING IN FEBRUARY! Especially not february seventh cause one that is WAY to early and two that would make hannah dead on about when someone would go.


----------



## jenny_wren

you'd be a march mummy then ...
i think a few of us are gonna be tbh

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

kellysays2u said:


> Yeah Jenny we all did plan to have sex the same day. Sorry we couldn't tell you to wait for more days. Then you could have joined us. AND I AM NOT GOING IN FEBRUARY! Especially not february seventh cause one that is WAY to early and two that would make hannah dead on about when someone would go.


LOL
dont think the oh would have waited!!
how sad would that be if women actually
arranged to have sex the very same time
the same day everything .... world wide sexing session!
babys gonna come out when it wants anyways lol
everyone is forbidden to go before
march .....
then i'll be right!! :happydance:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: :rofl: we all aranged and txt eachother on the same day, *shag OH today!* :rofl:

hope im not right, but i just have a feeling one of us till pop feb 7th, and i think im gonna go on the 23rd of march


----------



## kellysays2u

lol alright we will all wait till march to have LO's. Although I think all the February mums are going way to early so there might not be anyone to have babies in february now lol. I guess the march mummys will all have to go early.


----------



## danapeter36

Honey, hope it all goes well at hospital. I went last week coz of the same thing, and I would do it again in a heartbeat! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

I am def gonna be a march mummy, my ticker has stayed the same coz I have got used to the date 19th April, but my new EDD was 30/03 when I was scanned last week! Lol xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i wanna predict every one day that there gonna pop


----------



## jenny_wren

haha whens mine? lol

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

do not say feb 7th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## kellysays2u

oooo when am i gonna pop hannah?


----------



## HannahGraceee

13 of march for kelly and then 1st of april for jenny


----------



## jenny_wren

april fools!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wanna be right that would be soo cool!


how long do you think i should take for ashy?


----------



## jenny_wren

could be hours!
could be days if there is something wrong ...
could try ringing and see if dan picks up ...?

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

NO! im not gonna ring! that would be so embarresing! :rofl:

ill txt her at 9 if i havent heard anything x


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL you're just a wimp!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I kno! 
i couldnt even ring you cos ill be too embarresed! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

well with the way i drink pinapple juice it wouldnt suprise me to go on the 13th of march lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Still no news:(


----------



## kellysays2u

i am sure she is just busy looking at her beautiful baby in an a scan or listening to her babies precious heart beat lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww :) that sounds so cute lol


----------



## kellysays2u

Yeah it does lol. I am sure if anything were up she would have messaged you right away to tell you. Or had her OH do it.


----------



## jenny_wren

she might come back with a piccie to show us!!!

:happydance:​


----------



## kellysays2u

ooo that would be so cool. Maybe it will even be magically 3d lol. I cant remember does she know boy or girl yet?


----------



## HannahGraceee

She doesnt no! lol maybe they could tell her lol


----------



## kellysays2u

ooo that would be so cool. then something really good would come out of LO not kicking.


----------



## hayley x

blimmin hell its taken me ages to go back a page at a time to try and catch up but i totally give up lol.

I kinda guess from the posts that ashleighs gone to the hospital =[ whats happened, i tried going back but couldnt see a post from her saying about it... but i saw her belly pic =]

Ooooh and Hannah, when do you think I'll pop then as your guessing everyone else? I have a date in my mind when I will, I'll tell u after u made your guess =]

Hope everyones ok =] xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hayley you be the 13th of april


----------



## kellysays2u

be careful with that guess hannah. I think Hayley might have to ride over you with the bicycle...


----------



## hayley x

omg how close...im thinkin 16th April... an yeh it sucks i wanted to win the race but realisticaly i think im gunna lose =[ ahhh well when your babys are 2 weeks ill have a little newborn hahaha!! im not jealous...much!! xxx


----------



## hayley x

haha yeah here i come ..... :bike:


----------



## kellysays2u

I almost now wish that I could go till my due date then at least I know she won't be to little and will be perfect all on her own... but I guess to full term is good enough also.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## hayley x

kellysays2u said:


> I almost now wish that I could go till my due date then at least I know she won't be to little and will be perfect all on her own... but I guess to full term is good enough also.

are you not going to your due date? I think ive missed out on some convo :dohh: xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls, how u all doin today?

I started work at 7 only 11 hrs to go lol, night shift tonight!

Woke up today and babies head was stickin right out my stomach ill post a pic 2moro it looks so wierd!

Ohh whats evry1 names and ages btw just 2 be nosey???

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im taking you mean First names

My names Hannah and im 17 years old. :)


----------



## jenny_wren

im jenny and im 19:howdy:

still no news hannah?!?!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nope i txted her... 

11 mins ago

No reply..


----------



## kellysays2u

Mz_Jackie86---My name is Kelly and I am 18 lol. The babies name is going to either be Athena Lois Coronis or Athena Marie Coronis.

Hayley--- yeah they told me they didnt think they were going to let me go past 38 weeks... they may change there mind but if everything keeps going the way they are 38 weeks is the limit lol. 

And I got bump pictures... although the stretch marks are disgusting... this is the only place I really even feel comfortable putting them lol. I know if you guys make fun of my stretch marks its ok because your all pregnant too lol.

https://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/7/m_e3eb12149b0f454da91ab88ccdaf0304

https://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/50/m_186190a85d7a49f383672757ef4c6ea0

https://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/34/m_c3323ead55284c3e9b9f303db0aae353.jpg


----------



## kellysays2u

damnit... the first to didnt work...


----------



## HannahGraceee

awww lovely bump hun

im begining to get worry about ash :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

I gt feelin my baby cumin march 28th, dunno why???!!!!

Maybe she has her phone turned off in the hosp...what time did she go there??xx


----------



## danapeter36

I came back here to see if there was any news....I hope its just that the hospital dont allow phones on and she's being a good girl and obeying the rules..xxx


----------



## hayley x

Im Hayley and I'm 19 =]

Kelly - So youre in single digits week wise then, you have 9 weeks left. Cant say that Im not jealous. and your bump is lookin fab =] 

Maybe her battery went dead or something? pretty worrying, what time did she go? xx


----------



## danapeter36

mz_jackie86 said:


> I gt feelin my baby cumin march 28th, dunno why???!!!!
> 
> Maybe she has her phone turned off in the hosp...what time did she go there??xx

I got a feeling yours will be early hun too...
I think maybe she has her phone off too, if Dan is with her she may not feel she needs it on atm xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

shes been there since about 3:30 


i wanna test if her phones on or off, but i dont want her to answer :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

I wish my gut feeling was my baby was coming early, but no my gut feeling is a whole 8 days late. lol. weird wat makes us think when our babies will come. I had a dream i gave birth on the 31st but i didnt kno the month it was but thinkin about it and the only 31st i can give birth on is march lol.

Maybe try ringing her? xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol just ring her hannah and if u get embarressed she wont no cos she cant see u lol!!

Hey dana, feel like i aint spoke to u in ages...where u bin!!???xx


----------



## hayley x

well just 'prank' then pretend that your battery went and you quickly put it on charge if she rings back or ask why it didnt ring long haha!! xx (but sayin tht she will read this wen she gets bk ne way but then u can confess your scaredness) lol xx


----------



## danapeter36

Oh an Hannah when dya think I will give birth lol...I love ppl guessing....

And Jax you know how old I am and my name but for everyone else.
Dana age 23 lol xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I bin sooooooooooo busy hun, and tired all the time and in a lot of pain with my back which has meant not much time on here. Some nights I am in bed by nine, and also as you know I was in hospital :( but luckily bubs is ok she was just growing too fast for my tummy to keep up with xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww glad all is ok though, is ur back hurtin from the car accident?

I keep waking up with back ache and leg ache big time i feel like im crippled in that area sometimes! Grrr!!

For those who dnt no im Jackie and im 22!!! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Oh an Hannah when dya think I will give birth lol...I love ppl guessing....
> 
> And Jax you know how old I am and my name but for everyone else.
> Dana age 23 lol xxx

i guessed you early,but you didnt ask so i didnt say lol

19th of march i guess


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow I feel so old now :(
Lyndsey, 30. Booooooo to hitting 30 and yay to still feeling 18!

Hope theres news from Ash before I hit the sack - sadly, Ive been sucked in to big brother and its double eviction night so i shall be here for a while for a change. 

OH is in the garage bagging meat for the freezer, just had a £50 delivery of heart, tripe and chicken wings for the dog! He's not spoilt at all..... :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

When do we get to move up a box, I feel trapped in this one!!


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah from blumming car accident, still kills! I dont think it'll get better ever now, even when she's born I have a feeling I done the damage now xxx


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Oh an Hannah when dya think I will give birth lol...I love ppl guessing....
> 
> And Jax you know how old I am and my name but for everyone else.
> Dana age 23 lol xxx
> 
> i guessed you early,but you didnt ask so i didnt say lol
> 
> 19th of march i guessClick to expand...

Hehe, you know what, if that did happen me and my mum wouldve given birth to our first babies at around the same gestation!xxx


----------



## hayley x

hannah...make a new list and put your predictions next to it haha xx


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah do it Hannah!!!xxx


----------



## hayley x

lyndsey3010 said:


> When do we get to move up a box, I feel trapped in this one!!

think 32 weeks (from jealously viewing other peoples tickers lol) xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

ok ill put a list up! :rofl:

when every ones had there babys ill see if there be right i doubt it! :rofl:

hopefully ive picked the right loto numbers tonight! :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lyndsey- u sooooo do not look 30...i thought u were alot younger! 

Dana- did u go see a solicitor about it!? Hope the other driver gets dun stupid for it...dumb driver shudnt have a license!!

Oh how many times did u guys see a doctor from your 20/21 weeks scan to now cos i havent seen one? I booked an app for 2moro tho! What will happen u think? xx


----------



## hayley x

oooh and also...predict weights hahaha...

im not sure what i think mine will weigh as his belly was a week behind growth wise at our scan but head was only one day behind (think hes gunna have a big head...thts gunna bloody hurt) hahahahaha xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lyndsey your 30!


F-OFF! you look 20 max!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol I put it up and get people to PM if they want theirs predicted. lol :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

mz_jackie86 said:


> Lyndsey- u sooooo do not look 30...i thought u were alot younger!
> 
> Dana- did u go see a solicitor about it!? Hope the other driver gets dun stupid for it...dumb driver shudnt have a license!!
> 
> Oh how many times did u guys see a doctor from your 20/21 weeks scan to now cos i havent seen one? I booked an app for 2moro tho! What will happen u think? xx

I thought that too I thought early 20's :blush:

I havent seen a doctor since 4 weeks pregnant, all my care is by my midwife and ive seen her twice since 21 week scan and shes just done the usual measure bump, urine, blood pressure, feel position and maternity forms. hope you get on ok xx


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> lol I put it up and get people to PM if they want theirs predicted. lol :rofl:

you could start charging... :rofl: xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I had my 24 week Appointment with MW and my 28 week, just have to wait , then i have my 31 week on the 4th


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> lol I put it up and get people to PM if they want theirs predicted. lol :rofl:
> 
> you could start charging... :rofl: xxxClick to expand...

:rofl:

if i win the lottery tonight you no my predictions are right...

if not there complete bull! :dohh::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohh what u think mine is??x


----------



## HannahGraceee

the 11th of april


----------



## lyndsey3010

As thanks for the compliments girls! I got id'd in sainsburys a couple of months ago buying wine for OH!! Few more sleepless nights and I'll look closer to 40!

I think this baby will be late, I was late, my bro was late - don't know if that means anything tho. 

I have midwife on Monday, a late 28 week appt, will be almost 30 weeks then. At my 20 week scan everything measured "normal" apart from the tummy - I've got myself a fatty!

Oh got my tour of the MLU Tuesday, I'm well excited! 
X


----------



## mz_jackie86

11th is ma bros bday..he wont be happy lol!! x


----------



## chel27

evening ladies!!! gawwwddd took me bloody ages to read all the way back lol how are you all??

awww i hope ashy is ok, you not heard anything yet hannah???

i had my midwife appointment today and had o have my anti d, was a nice jab in the arse lmao xx


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) 
How are you all???


----------



## hayley x

How was the midwife, everything okay? owch im so glad i dont have to have that jab. didnt know it was done in the bum i would have been well embarassed!! lol xx


----------



## hayley x

Morning =] are you at work? the weathers rubbish here its half 9 (pm) and its chookin it down with rain erggghh!! xxx


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> How was the midwife, everything okay? owch im so glad i dont have to have that jab. didnt know it was done in the bum i would have been well embarassed!! lol xx


yea everything ok thanks hun except im still measuing only 28 weeks :cry: bloody babies all they do is get us worried!! lol believe me i was embarrassd as there was also a student midwife there as well so i had to lay on the couch and pull my trousers down t my knees :rofl::rofl: 

lucky i had a nice pair of french knickers on today :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Someone yesterday had it in their arm. Maybe they took a shine to your bum!


----------



## HannahGraceee

TXT from ash!



"*Hiya Hun just got back, waited 4 hours to be seen, baby is fine machine picked up loads of movement, going back to lincoln with dan now, shall be on in a couple of hours to give you a full update x x x*"


----------



## JeffsWife07

OMG I think I just read like 50 pages to catch up.

I hope everything is ok with Ash.:hugs:

Kelly ~ Hope you are feeling better hun and that temp breaks so you can go home. It's so hard for me to rest in a hospital...how are you doing?:hugs:

Han ~ When do you think I will deliver???

Lyndsey ~ I think I'm the oldest one in here....I'm 32:blush:...and I LOVE your boxer!!! I used to have one years ago....he was my big baby.

Hi to everyone!! I have a huge headache and tons of school work so I will prob just bounce off and on tonight...DH works until 1am.

:hug:


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> TXT from ash!
> 
> 
> 
> "*Hiya Hun just got back, waited 4 hours to be seen, baby is fine machine picked up loads of movement, going back to lincoln with dan now, shall be on in a couple of hours to give you a full update x x x*"

4 HOURS!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I WOULD HAVE CAUSED A RIOT!!!!
BUT GLAD EVERYTHINGS OK :happydance:


XXX​


----------



## HannahGraceee

The 15th of april i think hun


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> TXT from ash!
> 
> 
> 
> "*Hiya Hun just got back, waited 4 hours to be seen, baby is fine machine picked up loads of movement, going back to lincoln with dan now, shall be on in a couple of hours to give you a full update x x x*"

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay!!! I'm so glad everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## chel27

lyndsey3010 said:


> Someone yesterday had it in their arm. Maybe they took a shine to your bum!


i know i was gutted :rofl::rofl: gotta have another one at 34 weeks to :cry:


----------



## hayley x

chel27 said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> How was the midwife, everything okay? owch im so glad i dont have to have that jab. didnt know it was done in the bum i would have been well embarassed!! lol xx
> 
> 
> yea everything ok thanks hun except im still measuing only 28 weeks :cry: bloody babies all they do is get us worried!! lol believe me i was embarrassd as there was also a student midwife there as well so i had to lay on the couch and pull my trousers down t my knees :rofl::rofl:
> 
> lucky i had a nice pair of french knickers on today :rofl:Click to expand...

aww i know how u feel im measuring 27 weeks so only grew 2cm in 4 weeks :cry: Tell me about it, wish they would just be good, even if it was only while they were in the womb hehe. 

omg that must have been even worse cuz least the person doing it would have been concentratin on what she was doin, i would have been convinced the other one was checkin out my cellulite on my ever expanding bum haha! that far!!!! i would have peeped a cheek out and let them be done haha. did u choose the knickers specially incase it was in your bum? if it was me i wouldn have know and gone in my biggest granny pants ever :rofl:

xxx


----------



## chel27

really glad everything ok with ash xx

hannah can ya guess my date???

hi ya jeffswife hows you today???


----------



## lyndsey3010

Thanks jeffswife, boxer snogs are the best!

What do you teach?


----------



## HannahGraceee

i guess the 03rd of april hun


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi Chel.:hugs: I'm ok hun thanks. 

I had my shot last week, this time I got it in the arm. When I was preggie with DS I got it in the bum once while preggie and then right after delivery. The nurse that came to stick my bum right after delivery was an old high school friend. That was embarrasing.


----------



## HannahGraceee

im the youngest of the people that talk on the april mummies list that talk on here 24/7! :rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

lyndsey3010 said:


> Thanks jeffswife, boxer snogs are the best!
> 
> What do you teach?

I'm not a teacher hun. I am putting myself through college to get my Bachelor's of Science in Health Care Management.

I have basically restarted my entire life. I had a horrible marriage for 7 years and now I am married to a wonderful man, have a great son and a daughter on the way. I have 1 more year and then I'm done.:hugs:


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> TXT from ash!
> 
> 
> 
> "*Hiya Hun just got back, waited 4 hours to be seen, baby is fine machine picked up loads of movement, going back to lincoln with dan now, shall be on in a couple of hours to give you a full update x x x*"

Awww bless her 4 hours wait, woulda thought they woulda seen her quicker than that!! sooo glad everything is ok =] xx

Thanks for updating us xxx


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> How was the midwife, everything okay? owch im so glad i dont have to have that jab. didnt know it was done in the bum i would have been well embarassed!! lol xx
> 
> 
> yea everything ok thanks hun except im still measuing only 28 weeks :cry: bloody babies all they do is get us worried!! lol believe me i was embarrassd as there was also a student midwife there as well so i had to lay on the couch and pull my trousers down t my knees :rofl::rofl:
> 
> lucky i had a nice pair of french knickers on today :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> aww i know how u feel im measuring 27 weeks so only grew 2cm in 4 weeks :cry: Tell me about it, wish they would just be good, even if it was only while they were in the womb hehe.
> 
> omg that must have been even worse cuz least the person doing it would have been concentratin on what she was doin, i would have been convinced the other one was checkin out my cellulite on my ever expanding bum haha! that far!!!! i would have peeped a cheek out and let them be done haha. did u choose the knickers specially incase it was in your bum? if it was me i wouldn have know and gone in my biggest granny pants ever :rofl:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

i know its weird cos ith my son my bump was massive lol maybe im gunna have a nice sized baby girl that will just fall out me :rofl::rofl:

i laid there and though omg have i shaved?? is everything covered up :rofl::rofl: and then they are both talking saying, lets do it in the fleshiest part!!! bloody cheek :rofl: ha cheek get it :rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl: yea i did wear them knickers specially lol it would of been even more funnier if i farted :rofl::rofl: couldnt do that though im a lady :rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> i guess the 03rd of april hun


hmmmm i can handle that!!! xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Yay I'm in the divorced club too, didn't make it past 7 yrs either!

Sorry, very presumptuous of me re teaching. I'm the biggest advocate of life change, all to easy to stay stuck in a rut rather than have the strength to make a change. 
X


----------



## chel27

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hi Chel.:hugs: I'm ok hun thanks.
> 
> I had my shot last week, this time I got it in the arm. When I was preggie with DS I got it in the bum once while preggie and then right after delivery. The nurse that came to stick my bum right after delivery was an old high school friend. That was embarrasing.


hey how comes i seem to be the only one whos having it in the bum :cry:ha ha i bet that was embarrasing hun having someone you knew jab ya bum :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

What shot is this u all talking about??

Glad she is ok bless her another 4 hrs of worryin bet that didnt bloody help!!!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Flippin' 'eck - I go away for a couple of hours (to do hardcore work... honest!), I come back, and it takes me just as long to catch up!

Really glad Ash is ok :)

Hannah - why didn't you just put delivery reports on your texts to stop you stressing about if her 'phone was on or not?! Hehe...

Chel - I didn't know you had to have Anti-D injections in your bum?! I well am not looking forward to that now... Does it hurt? Can you sit down alright after? I've also been worrying that I should've had mine by now, but my MW's not said anything about it...

Oh, and did someone ask our names and ages? I'm Beccy and I'm 23 :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> Flippin' 'eck - I go away for a couple of hours (to do hardcore work... honest!), I come back, and it takes me just as long to catch up!
> 
> Really glad Ash is ok :)
> 
> Hannah - why didn't you just put delivery reports on your texts to stop you stressing about if her 'phone was on or not?! Hehe...
> 
> Chel - I didn't know you had to have Anti-D injections in your bum?! I well am not looking forward to that now... Does it hurt? Can you sit down alright after? I've also been worrying that I should've had mine by now, but my MW's not said anything about it...
> 
> Oh, and did someone ask our names and ages? I'm Beccy and I'm 23 :)

:rofl::rofl: You tell me this now!


----------



## JeffsWife07

lyndsey3010 said:


> Yay I'm in the divorced club too, didn't make it past 7 yrs either!
> 
> Sorry, very presumptuous of me re teaching. I'm the biggest advocate of life change, all to easy to stay stuck in a rut rather than have the strength to make a change.
> X

It took me a lot of courage and almost my life to make this major change, but I would do it again in a heartbeat. I learned so many thing but the main thing was love does not hurt. I was abused for years and my new husband wouldn't dare treat me like that.


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> What shot is this u all talking about??


anti d hun you have it if your blood group is rhesus negative xx


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah - why didn't you just put delivery reports on your texts to stop you stressing about if her 'phone was on or not?! Hehe...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: You tell me this now!Click to expand...

See, this is why we should all stay permanently glued to BnB! 

Remember it for future reference hun 'cause all this stress is no good for us!


----------



## lyndsey3010

I had mental abuse not physical from my ex. You get so used to it that sadly, it feels normal. Then you meet someone who doesn't treat you like dirt and it is absolutely amazing. 

So happy you've been able to move forward. Good riddance to the demons. 
X


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> Chel - I didn't know you had to have Anti-D injections in your bum?! I well am not looking forward to that now... Does it hurt? Can you sit down alright after? I've also been worrying that I should've had mine by now, but my MW's not said anything about it...


well i had mine in my bum but it also seems some people have it in their arm!!! no hun it doesnt hurt, just a little prick :rofl::rofl: does take while to get it all in though, and if you dont like needles dont look at it cos its massive :rofl: its not bad at all hun and you can sit down fine!! you should have it at 28 weeks xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Your so right Lyndsey!! :hugs: I'm happy you found someone to treat you right too.

OK girls.......I'm off for a while ......having weird pains (but it's prob just gas) and I feel sick to my stomach all of a sudden. I think I better go lay down.

:hug:


----------



## mz_jackie86

whos havin a baby shower???


----------



## HannahGraceee

i am surpose to me, but ive had no details about it what so ever! :|


----------



## pink_cabbage

chel27 said:


> no hun it doesnt hurt, just a little prick :rofl::rofl: does take while to get it all in though

I'm not even gonna reply to this 'cause we'll be off down a whole new gutter again :rofl: 

I have a habit of watching injections and then wishing I hadn't, so thanks for warning me! You didn't bite on a towel (or flannel) whilst they did it then?! https://valiante.co.uk/emoticons/gfx/tongue.gif


----------



## mz_jackie86

pink_cabbage said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> no hun it doesnt hurt, just a little prick :rofl::rofl: does take while to get it all in though
> 
> I'm not even gonna reply to this 'cause we'll be off down a whole new gutter again :rofl:
> 
> I have a habit of watching injections and then wishing I hadn't, so thanks for warning me! You didn't bite on a towel (or flannel) whilst they did it then?! https://valiante.co.uk/emoticons/gfx/tongue.gifClick to expand...

Lol ditto, i wanted to sumink 2 but thought i may lower the tone of the evening haha


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hope you're feeling better soon JeffsWife.

If I had a baby shower I wouldn't have anyone to invite. Well, nobody that isn't usually in my house and buying stuff anyway... so it'd be pointless!
My dad did suggest it last night though 'cause (this is totally random), their church (which is over the road from us) is having some kinda meeting next week and have told people that they can park on our street. My parents were fuming 'cause they don't want people parking outside our house, so dad said we should have a party and invite everyone we know with cars so nobody can park. 

I realise now that having typed that, it's the most boring thing ever... oh well lol.


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> no hun it doesnt hurt, just a little prick :rofl::rofl: does take while to get it all in though
> 
> I'm not even gonna reply to this 'cause we'll be off down a whole new gutter again :rofl:
> 
> I have a habit of watching injections and then wishing I hadn't, so thanks for warning me! You didn't bite on a towel (or flannel) whilst they did it then?! https://valiante.co.uk/emoticons/gfx/tongue.gifClick to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: yea maybe thats the best idea, its pure filth that comes out my mouth :rofl::rofl:

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr yea good idea dont be watching it hun!!! :rofl::rofl: OMG you still remember my flannel issues!!! i didnt do it no but i did in the bath today :blush::blush: i cant help it its awesome :happydance::happydance: dont tell me you dont do it to???? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

chel27 said:


> OMG you still remember my flannel issues!!! i didnt do it no but i did in the bath today :blush::blush: i cant help it its awesome :happydance::happydance: dont tell me you dont do it to???? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

How could I forget such issues?! LMAO

And no, I can honestly tell you that I don't do it. I told my mum 'cause I had a little chuckle about it, and she doesn't think it's weird! AND she's a normal-non-pregnant person... so obviously Chel, you're not as mad as you/we think!


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm off to bed girls. Don't give me too many pages to plough thru in the morning!

Hope all the poorly mummys feel better. 

Nighty
X


----------



## mz_jackie86

pink_cabbage said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon JeffsWife.
> 
> If I had a baby shower I wouldn't have anyone to invite. Well, nobody that isn't usually in my house and buying stuff anyway... so it'd be pointless!
> My dad did suggest it last night though 'cause (this is totally random), their church (which is over the road from us) is having some kinda meeting next week and have told people that they can park on our street. My parents were fuming 'cause they don't want people parking outside our house, so dad said we should have a party and invite everyone we know with cars so nobody can park.
> 
> I realise now that having typed that, it's the most boring thing ever... oh well lol.


Lol, good idea dad that way u can stop em bein irritating and get some pressies!!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Night night hun. Can't promise we won't write too much though lol. 

By the way (and I think we had this last night), does anyone have Facebook? I feel it'd be nice to add people on there and stuff, but I've avoided it 'cause nobody "in real life" knows that I'm pregnant (apart from obviously my family), and I worried that people might write stuff... but if anyone wants to add me for random shits and giggles, feel free :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im just making dinner!! :rofl: chicken burgers and a jacket potato! :rofl: i know its bad to eat after 7pm butt oh well!


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> OMG you still remember my flannel issues!!! i didnt do it no but i did in the bath today :blush::blush: i cant help it its awesome :happydance::happydance: dont tell me you dont do it to???? :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> How could I forget such issues?! LMAO
> 
> And no, I can honestly tell you that I don't do it. I told my mum 'cause I had a little chuckle about it, and she doesn't think it's weird! AND she's a normal-non-pregnant person... so obviously Chel, you're not as mad as you/we think!Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: hey dont knock it till you've tried it :happydance:

ya see if your mum thinks its normal then it must be :happydance:you see its all you lot that are weird by not doing it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> Im just making dinner!! :rofl: chicken burgers and a jacket potato! :rofl: i know its bad to eat after 7pm butt oh well!

I thought being pregnant was an excuse to eat what you like and when you want!
Obviously your LO is hungry... and therefore needs feeding... you'd just be cruel to not eat. (Well, that's the excuse I'm giving for the bowl of bananas and custard I ate about an hour ago!)


----------



## mz_jackie86

Im on facebook- jackie mcgeachie!

Feel free to add!

Oh i at work and ibrang sum haribo guna munch my way thru them 2night yummy!! Lol


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Im just making dinner!! :rofl: chicken burgers and a jacket potato! :rofl: i know its bad to eat after 7pm butt oh well!


dinner??? have you seen the time :rofl::rofl: sounds nice though!!! i constantly eat after 7pm so dont worry :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Night night hunn!


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey all. Hmm someone asked me if I was alright... i think maybe jeffswife... I cant remember after the 10+ pages I just had to read through (i have only been off for 2 hours at the most to lol). I am pretty good right now. I think I am going to try and get those other to pictures I tried up there again though. Oh and with the facebook I have one. My name is Kelly Dupuis and its the US or It might be north america network... One or the other anyone can add me I have no friends on there lol. Well not completely true just no one who is active on it lol. 

https://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/7/m_e3eb12149b0f454da91ab88ccdaf0304.jpg
Dont make fun of the stretch marks lol. Ok well you can cause your all preggers too.

https://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/50/m_186190a85d7a49f383672757ef4c6ea0.jpg

https://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/34/m_c3323ead55284c3e9b9f303db0aae353.jpg


----------



## pink_cabbage

Aaw, ace bump Kelly! Ya know, it looks bigger from the front than the side... which is unusual, 'cause most people look bigger from the side (in my limited experience of such things!)
And they're not stretch marks, they're love lines :)


----------



## chel27

awwwww kelly thoses bump pictures are well cute!! hope you are ok hun xxx its gone soooo quiet in here!!


----------



## pink_cabbage

chel27 said:


> its gone soooo quiet in here!!

I was just thinking that... but it's alright - you're here to liven us up a bit! 

I'm so bored... and procrastinating to the max... I'll find anything to do as long as it's not work!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Is your picture of a bump?


----------



## HannahGraceee

And So cute bump pic hun! you should see my strechys lol


----------



## chel27

yea im bored tooooo so i have decided to eat to stop my boredom lol 

hey where did jeffswife go???

i assume hannah is busy eating chicken burgers!!! yum yum


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im here you ninny!


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> Is your picture of a bump?

:rofl: I'm so thick sometimes. I read this and I was like "Well... durr - course it's a picture of a bump. It's attached to legs in PJ bottoms and a top half!"...

...but then I realised you meant about Facebook, and I'd been wondering the same thing! 

I think I've been working for too long, it's sent me stupid!

How did that jacket potato work out for ya hun?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Im here you ninny!


ohhhhhh well excuse me miss :rofl::rofl::rofl: you have made me eat now!!!:hissy::hissy:


----------



## pink_cabbage

*


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Is your picture of a bump?
> 
> :rofl: I'm so thick sometimes. I read this and I was like "Well... durr - course it's a picture of a bump. It's attached to legs in PJ bottoms and a top half!"...
> 
> ...but then I realised you meant about Facebook, and I'd been wondering the same thing!
> 
> I think I've been working for too long, it's sent me stupid!
> 
> How did that jacket potato work out for ya hun?Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

it was really nice i normally have a jacket potato with salad and tuna, but i couldnt be arse :rofl: so i had it with a chicken burger! :dohh:
oh and on the lottery front 0 numbers :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mines Hannah Tompkins,

Some of my pics i look fat

and theres one of me and my neices, just found out id been cheated on, and i was drunk :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

oooh talking of facebook, beccy did you make that bnb application ? hehe xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

what bnb application? sorry im nosey


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Im here you ninny!
> 
> 
> ohhhhhh well excuse me miss :rofl::rofl::rofl: you have made me eat now!!!:hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl!

Lol today if the first time i havent had any sweeties in ages!:blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

GOSH my spelling is terrible today

its either me writing :rfol: or missing the : 

Lack of sweets im telling you that! :rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

hayley x said:


> oooh talking of facebook, beccy did you make that bnb application ? hehe xxx

Sadly not... I discovered I had an exam that I'd forgotten about, and suddenly I had no time for boredom lol. But one day... one day soon!


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG! who ever ive addded to facebook, on my profile theres a link to this game called bouncing balls im addicted, cant get passed level 5! :rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

Right then girlies, if I'm gonna kick this exam's arse tomorrow I'd best get some sleep... 

Please don't write so much tonight that I can never catch up tomorrow :p

Wishing you all lots of peaceful, un-baby-disturbed sleep :)


----------



## hayley x

HAHA I just have to say your status comment made me wet myself. My OH was like wat the hell you finding sooo funny? Im like nothing you wont find it funny!! O dear, was it an important exam? Hope you have a day soon, cuz u volunteered to do it so i got my hopes up lol!! ... Hannah, we were talking about fb th other nite and sed we should have an application for bnb and beccy said she will make one =] xxx


----------



## hayley x

Good Luck with your exam =] niteeee xxx


----------



## hayley x

Hannah u haven added me =[ I looked for you but theres too many people with your name =[ xxx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Im here you ninny!
> 
> 
> ohhhhhh well excuse me miss :rofl::rofl::rofl: you have made me eat now!!!:hissy::hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl!
> 
> Lol today if the first time i havent had any sweeties in ages!:blush:Click to expand...


mmmmmmmm yum yum well that would make a change for you!!! i have a big br of cadburys whole nut in cupboard and im trying not to eat it lol


----------



## chel27

nite nite beccy xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good Luck with your exams hun!!!


Hayley whats your 2nd name??


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Im here you ninny!
> 
> 
> ohhhhhh well excuse me miss :rofl::rofl::rofl: you have made me eat now!!!:hissy::hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:!
> 
> Lol today if the first time i havent had any sweeties in ages!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmm yum yum well that would make a change for you!!! i have a big br of cadburys whole nut in cupboard and im trying not to eat it lolClick to expand...


:rofl: :rofl:

Do you have facebook chel?


----------



## HannahGraceee

And girlies 

I am *Seriously* warning you that picture of me is horrid! you will laugh and call me an ugly arse and not talk to me again :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

hayley whats ur facebook i wanna add u 2 lol!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

HannahGraceee said:


> And girlies
> 
> I am *Seriously* warning you that picture of me is horrid! you will laugh and call me an ugly arse and not talk to me again :rofl:

Im searchin for that pic now lol


----------



## hayley x

Hayley Hockton =] xx


----------



## hayley x

think i have chel in my friends so if u accept me hannah u can add her from there =] (yeh i found u in th end) hehe xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hannah ur photos are fine lol!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Jackie isnt speaking cos she seen the ugly won! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shut up!, my photos are fine! did you not see it! :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Do you have facebook chel?


yes thanks :rofl::rofl::rofl: name is cheryl baker london network xx


----------



## hayley x

hannah what picture u talkin about? u onli have 4 ... xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have 16 :|


----------



## hayley x

**off to have another look** lol xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol Hannah seriously they r fine no rotten ones haha


----------



## chel27

ha talking of photos i look well fat in few of mine lmao xx


----------



## hayley x

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: I clicked on your profile pic!! xx


----------



## hayley x

hannah - when did u have your first scan .. ? sorri i kno its random x


----------



## hayley x

oooh and hannah.... that girl in the black and white dress (Laura) is she your sister? she looks a little bit like honey from eastenders lol xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

chel did u have a private 4d scan?


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> hannah - when did u have your first scan .. ? Sorri i kno its random x

26/09/08 :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> oooh and hannah.... that girl in the black and white dress (Laura) is she your sister? she looks a little bit like honey from eastenders lol xx

Yeh she is my sister

and i dont think so, i think she looks more like cindy from hollyoaks


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> hannah - when did u have your first scan .. ? Sorri i kno its random x
> 
> 26/09/08 :)Click to expand...

:D thats when i had mine lol x


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> oooh and hannah.... that girl in the black and white dress (Laura) is she your sister? she looks a little bit like honey from eastenders lol xx
> 
> Yeh she is my sister
> 
> and i dont think so, i think she looks more like cindy from hollyoaksClick to expand...

oooh...its just that one picture. Is cindy th one thats nasty, i watch it sometimes but dont realli know names lol. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh :rofl: 

Oh wow same due date and same scan date lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh she is the mean one lol


----------



## hayley x

but i remember your 20 week scan bein a week before mine cuz i was really jealous hahah xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Its all good so quite in here

im going to sleep now! x x x x


----------



## hayley x

yehh everyones gone without sayin bye =[ Nitee xxx


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> chel did u have a private 4d scan?


no hun :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: why??


----------



## mz_jackie86

Your pic on FB looks like 4d...least i think its u lol!


----------



## chel27

lol yea is me but nope not 4d hun xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhh ok! I wanna get one dun..but why r they so expensive!!??


----------



## chel27

i know i really wanted one done to but i really cant afford it!!! grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hayley x

They're expensive but if u can afford it they are definately worth it :D xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

I technically cant afford BUT (lol) i just got 12 bags of clothes from my aunt 11 r for a girl so i need to no otherwise im sittin with these bags for nothin! And if it is a girl im not losin any money really cos the money i wuda spent on clothes i spent on that, if its a boy well err sod it lol!! x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Did u have one hayley?


----------



## hayley x

GO FOR IT!!! =] i got loads of pictures and they are amazing, its not like the baby is goin to ever be back in there so you'll never get the opportuity agen!! I technically couldn afford it either lol. It really is an amazing scan to have. both my pics in my siggy are from private scans, if i didnt have my private scans my pics woulda been rubbish!! xxx


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> I technically cant afford BUT (lol) i just got 12 bags of clothes from my aunt 11 r for a girl so i need to no otherwise im sittin with these bags for nothin! And if it is a girl im not losin any money really cos the money i wuda spent on clothes i spent on that, if its a boy well err sod it lol!! x


:rofl::rofl: i do see your point there!!! oooooooo if i didnt know the sex of my baby i would have to get the money together to have one done!!! it would kill me not knowing xx


----------



## hayley x

mz_jackie86 said:


> Did u have one hayley?

Yeh I had mine last week =] xx


----------



## hayley x

chel27 said:


> mz_jackie86 said:
> 
> 
> I technically cant afford BUT (lol) i just got 12 bags of clothes from my aunt 11 r for a girl so i need to no otherwise im sittin with these bags for nothin! And if it is a girl im not losin any money really cos the money i wuda spent on clothes i spent on that, if its a boy well err sod it lol!! x
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i do see your point there!!! oooooooo if i didnt know the sex of my baby i would have to get the money together to have one done!!! it would kill me not knowing xxClick to expand...

pretend u dont know the sex and convince your oh to treat you to one cuz you need one to check lol. xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

How much did u pay for it??? Could u tell the sex easily...they cudnt see it at my 21wk scan thats why i want one now!


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mz_jackie86 said:
> 
> 
> I technically cant afford BUT (lol) i just got 12 bags of clothes from my aunt 11 r for a girl so i need to no otherwise im sittin with these bags for nothin! And if it is a girl im not losin any money really cos the money i wuda spent on clothes i spent on that, if its a boy well err sod it lol!! x
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i do see your point there!!! oooooooo if i didnt know the sex of my baby i would have to get the money together to have one done!!! it would kill me not knowing xxClick to expand...
> 
> pretend u dont know the sex and convince your oh to treat you to one cuz you need one to check lol. xxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: hmmmmmm great idea but somehow i dont think thats gunna work :rofl::rofl: damn!!!! lol xx


----------



## hayley x

I paid £150, that was for an hour appointment, a dvd, 6 black and white scan prints (i got about 20) 2 large colour prints and a disk with all of the pics on (i had 68 pics)

They checked the sex in 2d, but yeah it was easy to see. As its private they will ensure they find out for you. My lil man had his legs crossed so we was pokin around for a bit them left him to it then when we went back to his bum he opened his legs haha!! (I found out at my private 18 week scan then it was confirmed at my 20 week scan then again at my 4d scan) Most places if you go private offer you to go back free if they really cant find out the sex for you. 

I found my nhs scan rushed cuz they just do there measurements and what they have to do and quickly look for the sex but wont bother pokin around for you if its not in the right position!!

xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

hayley x said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mz_jackie86 said:
> 
> 
> I technically cant afford BUT (lol) i just got 12 bags of clothes from my aunt 11 r for a girl so i need to no otherwise im sittin with these bags for nothin! And if it is a girl im not losin any money really cos the money i wuda spent on clothes i spent on that, if its a boy well err sod it lol!! x
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i do see your point there!!! oooooooo if i didnt know the sex of my baby i would have to get the money together to have one done!!! it would kill me not knowing xxClick to expand...
> 
> pretend u dont know the sex and convince your oh to treat you to one cuz you need one to check lol. xxClick to expand...


Lol i shud do that but the babies dad thinks im lyin bout it bein his, he offered to pay for it but i dnt want nothin from him if he dnt believe me! Payday is weds so ill get it straight away so i cnt change ma mind lol


----------



## hayley x

mz_jackie86 said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mz_jackie86 said:
> 
> 
> I technically cant afford BUT (lol) i just got 12 bags of clothes from my aunt 11 r for a girl so i need to no otherwise im sittin with these bags for nothin! And if it is a girl im not losin any money really cos the money i wuda spent on clothes i spent on that, if its a boy well err sod it lol!! x
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i do see your point there!!! oooooooo if i didnt know the sex of my baby i would have to get the money together to have one done!!! it would kill me not knowing xxClick to expand...
> 
> pretend u dont know the sex and convince your oh to treat you to one cuz you need one to check lol. xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol i shud do that but the babies dad thinks im lyin bout it bein his, he offered to pay for it but i dnt want nothin from him if he dnt believe me! Payday is weds so ill get it straight away so i cnt change ma mind lolClick to expand...

omg :dohh: why are men soooo pathetic. wats he gunna do when its born then just forget about it!! maybe hes just scared and will hopefully come round once he meets the little one! ooh now u got me all excited, I love 4d scan piccys, i hope you do get one cuz i cant wait to see pics already =] :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

hayley x said:


> I paid £150, that was for an hour appointment, a dvd, 6 black and white scan prints (i got about 20) 2 large colour prints and a disk with all of the pics on (i had 68 pics)
> 
> They checked the sex in 2d, but yeah it was easy to see. As its private they will ensure they find out for you. My lil man had his legs crossed so we was pokin around for a bit them left him to it then when we went back to his bum he opened his legs haha!! (I found out at my private 18 week scan then it was confirmed at my 20 week scan then again at my 4d scan) Most places if you go private offer you to go back free if they really cant find out the sex for you.
> 
> I found my nhs scan rushed cuz they just do there measurements and what they have to do and quickly look for the sex but wont bother pokin around for you if its not in the right position!!
> 
> xxx


Thats it im defo gettin it done, what company did u get it with?xx


----------



## hayley x

:wave: nitee xxx


----------



## hayley x

mz_jackie86 said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> I paid £150, that was for an hour appointment, a dvd, 6 black and white scan prints (i got about 20) 2 large colour prints and a disk with all of the pics on (i had 68 pics)
> 
> They checked the sex in 2d, but yeah it was easy to see. As its private they will ensure they find out for you. My lil man had his legs crossed so we was pokin around for a bit them left him to it then when we went back to his bum he opened his legs haha!! (I found out at my private 18 week scan then it was confirmed at my 20 week scan then again at my 4d scan) Most places if you go private offer you to go back free if they really cant find out the sex for you.
> 
> I found my nhs scan rushed cuz they just do there measurements and what they have to do and quickly look for the sex but wont bother pokin around for you if its not in the right position!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Thats it im defo gettin it done, what company did u get it with?xxClick to expand...

:happydance: I got it done with a private one near me, preview ultrasound. I just googled ones near me and looked through their website at like the pics and reviews and stuff and went from there =] xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Well when i first found out i thought it was my ex who i had broke up with couple months earlier but my dates were weird cos i hadnt slept with anyone at that time, then a friend told me sperms lasts up 2 2 weeks and i stupidly believed her, so when i went for 12 week scan she said no it lasts 2-3 days and the first 2 weeks ur not actually pregnant which meant it was carl who i had been with in july, so he thinks cos of that muddle up that im stringin him along etc and i planned to get pregnant cos afew of ma friends are pregnant bla bla bla...we have argued so much about it but now i just told him to do one till hte baby born and he can get a dna test to prove its his! 
He such a nob tho cos he always wants baby info but then says it aint his he needs a slap!!!! 

I emailed a scan place and they got 4th feb free so i might take it!!! Defo post all the pics lol!! xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Nite hun xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi everyone. Just letting you all know I am feeling much better. I don't know why the pain got me down this time but I ended up in bed and fell asleep. I also had a terrible headache and when I woke up I took 2 Tylenol. Now I'm out of Tylenol.

I found my facebook account and have sent most of you a friend request. If anyone has it and I didn't send you a friend request, it's because I couldn't find you. Mine is Chasity Gregory.

:hug:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey jeffs wife glad ur feeling better!!

Accepted u on FB! What time is it there?
xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Thanks hun.
It's 11:54pm here....what time is it there??
DH doesn't get off work until 1am tonight and after my long nap I think I'll be up for quite sometime now.


----------



## mz_jackie86

Its 4:55am here im at work finish at 7am! 2 hrs left!!!!
What does ur husband do?


----------



## JeffsWife07

He is a night stocker in a local grocery store.
He worked construction and demolition and got laid off due to our wonderful economy.


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhh that economy is a great thing aint it!!GRRRR


----------



## JeffsWife07

It sucks!!!
We are hoping Obama helps us out but I don't know if the US is too far gone already.

What job do you do?

I'm in college getting my Bachelor's and will be Administrator of a local nursing home.


----------



## mz_jackie86

I work for the ambulance service as an emergency call operator! Kinda luv ma job but hate it!!

When will u be doin the admin job??


----------



## JeffsWife07

Sounds like a cool job. 

I will get my Bachelor's in April 2010 (when Marissa is 1 y/o) and then I will start working my way up to Administrator. I'm thinking I will prob have to start as an office manager and work my way up.

I'm also thinking about becoming a patient's advocate.


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww that sounds cool!

So you get to spend alot of time with baby!! Which is the best i think!!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Yes. I have been a SAHM most of my son's life and sadly I only get to be a SAHM 1 year with Marissa.

I'm off to lay down again......my tummy is hurting bad again. It's like period type pains but LO is moving all over the place so it's prob just ligament pains and all of this stretching of the skin.

:hug:


----------



## mummy to be

awwwww Chas are you ok huni???


----------



## mz_jackie86

Do u get that pain often hun, if it hurts alot u shud go get it checked out!! x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Morning everyone!
Did we all sleep ok? I woke up about 100 times in the night, although that is nothing new, don't think I have slept through the whole night since about 16 weeks.

Less than 5 weeks at work now :happydance:

Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning
X


----------



## mama2b

lyndsey3010 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Did we all sleep ok? I woke up about 100 times in the night, although that is nothing new, don't think I have slept through the whole night since about 16 weeks.
> 
> Less than 5 weeks at work now :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning
> X


Same here, its actually oh tossing and turning that wakes me up, if we had a spare bedroom or a sofabed he would be in there without a doubt !

Im going into work today to tell them Im leaving, Im self employed and its costing me more money to work than it would be to start my maternity allowance ! Don't think salon owner is going to take it very well, she has already talked me out of it once but I don't even know how im going to pay rent on my house this month so its tough, at least if I take MA early we will get a bit of help with rent and council tax.


----------



## lyndsey3010

mama2b said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!
> Did we all sleep ok? I woke up about 100 times in the night, although that is nothing new, don't think I have slept through the whole night since about 16 weeks.
> 
> Less than 5 weeks at work now :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning
> X
> 
> 
> Same here, its actually oh tossing and turning that wakes me up, if we had a spare bedroom or a sofabed he would be in there without a doubt !
> 
> Im going into work today to tell them Im leaving, Im self employed and its costing me more money to work than it would be to start my maternity allowance ! Don't think salon owner is going to take it very well, she has already talked me out of it once but I don't even know how im going to pay rent on my house this month so its tough, at least if I take MA early we will get a bit of help with rent and council tax.Click to expand...

I know the feeling, I think I might put OH in the dogs bed as the dog is never in it!

Ooooh good luck today hun. I'm self employed too and have just filled in the forms for my maternity allowance. Had to call the jobcentreplus as I didn't tell them when I wanted it to start on the form but they told me over the phone that it is all going through and I should be getting something through the post any day now...........

Hope you can sort out your money worrys, and like you say, there is no point working if its costing you money. Shame you are not closer to me, I am pretty sure with the rate my fuzz is going I could keep you in full time employment as long as you needed it!
X


----------



## mama2b

lyndsey3010 said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!
> Did we all sleep ok? I woke up about 100 times in the night, although that is nothing new, don't think I have slept through the whole night since about 16 weeks.
> 
> Less than 5 weeks at work now :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning
> X
> 
> 
> Same here, its actually oh tossing and turning that wakes me up, if we had a spare bedroom or a sofabed he would be in there without a doubt !
> 
> Im going into work today to tell them Im leaving, Im self employed and its costing me more money to work than it would be to start my maternity allowance ! Don't think salon owner is going to take it very well, she has already talked me out of it once but I don't even know how im going to pay rent on my house this month so its tough, at least if I take MA early we will get a bit of help with rent and council tax.Click to expand...
> 
> I know the feeling, I think I might put OH in the dogs bed as the dog is never in it!
> 
> Ooooh good luck today hun. I'm self employed too and have just filled in the forms for my maternity allowance. Had to call the jobcentreplus as I didn't tell them when I wanted it to start on the form but they told me over the phone that it is all going through and I should be getting something through the post any day now...........
> 
> Hope you can sort out your money worrys, and like you say, there is no point working if its costing you money. Shame you are not closer to me, I am pretty sure with the rate my fuzz is going I could keep you in full time employment as long as you needed it!
> XClick to expand...

LMAO What do you do ? 

I didn't put when I wanted my MA to start either but I am going to call them today and ask for it to start in the next few weeks and also work the 10 days I am entitled to so I can try and earn some money ! 

I think cuz of my job a few clients have stopped coming as they don't feel comfortable having someone pregnant massage them, etc which is fair enough Id prob feel the same, but i need there money !!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

I lived in Spain for 6 years and when I moved back here I carried on working for the company that I worked for out there, but from home. As they don't have a registered company in the UK, the only way I can get paid is to be self employed and invoice them every month. Its basically a technicality as to why I'm self employed. I'm very lucky though in that they still give me paid holidays and they are giving me 6 weeks paid maternity leave before I start on maternity allowance so I am getting 45 weeks off work to have the baby. Saying that, I will be sat at my desk working on and off throughout which they are grateful for so I guess its a win win situation. For £117 a week I certainly won't be overdoing it though I tell you!

When you going to stop at the salon?


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Hi Everyone!*


----------



## lyndsey3010

Morning Han, how are you?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im good thanks how are you? :smug:


----------



## navarababe

YAY I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Yay another April mum! We are going to take over soon!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Morning everyone! I've been up since 7:30, doing some last minute cramming for this flippin' exam... I really cannot afford to fail, and I'm stressing now! Baby's not helping either - she's decided she's on a mission to do as many somersaults, flips and turns as she can today, little madam. She'd best quieten down between 1 and 3!

Anyways, hope you all have a lovely day... despite this horrid weather!

See you all later xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> Im good thanks how are you? :smug:

I'm good thanks, although slightly disappointed as when I woke up this morning I was convinced it was Friday, was rather upset when OH pointed out that its not Friday until tomorrow!
:hissy:


----------



## lyndsey3010

pink_cabbage said:


> Morning everyone! I've been up since 7:30, doing some last minute cramming for this flippin' exam... I really cannot afford to fail, and I'm stressing now! Baby's not helping either - she's decided she's on a mission to do as many somersaults, flips and turns as she can today, little madam. She'd best quieten down between 1 and 3!
> 
> Anyways, hope you all have a lovely day... despite this horrid weather!
> 
> See you all later xxx

Oooooh good luck hun, keeping everything crossed for you. With 20 fingers and toes for everyone in here, thats a lot of luck coming your way :rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

navarababe said:


> YAY I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Oooh, this means we're due on the same day!! Well done :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Aawwww i want it to be friday too! i get paid! and im going shopping! 

but ive also got to go to a furneal in the morning :(


----------



## pink_cabbage

lyndsey3010 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! I've been up since 7:30, doing some last minute cramming for this flippin' exam... I really cannot afford to fail, and I'm stressing now! Baby's not helping either - she's decided she's on a mission to do as many somersaults, flips and turns as she can today, little madam. She'd best quieten down between 1 and 3!
> 
> Anyways, hope you all have a lovely day... despite this horrid weather!
> 
> See you all later xxx
> 
> Oooooh good luck hun, keeping everything crossed for you. With 20 fingers and toes for everyone in here, thats a lot of luck coming your way :rofl:Click to expand...

Aaw, thanks hun, that's ace! I'd forgotten we all have twice as much luck at the minute, hehe!


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> Morning everyone! I've been up since 7:30, doing some last minute cramming for this flippin' exam... I really cannot afford to fail, and I'm stressing now! Baby's not helping either - she's decided she's on a mission to do as many somersaults, flips and turns as she can today, little madam. She'd best quieten down between 1 and 3!
> 
> Anyways, hope you all have a lovely day... despite this horrid weather!
> 
> See you all later xxx

Good luck hun! x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh no, sorry to hear that hun. Hope you are ok


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thank you, he was really old - so it was of nautral causes


----------



## navarababe

pink_cabbage said:


> navarababe said:
> 
> 
> YAY I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Oooh, this means we're due on the same day!! Well done :) xClick to expand...

Oh i never even noticed lol......Good luck on your exam x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: Lana congratulations for making to 3rd tri! :)


----------



## navarababe

Ty hannah hun :happydance:


----------



## mellllly

Morning Ladies!!

30 Weeks today! OMG only 10 weeks to go and my princess will be here!!


----------



## navarababe

Ohhh not long now hun


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow congrats mellllly! 

I feel like 30 weeks is taking forever to reach. Love your name choice as well
X


----------



## HannahGraceee

6 days till were 30 weeks! Ahhhh :| lol 

Congratulations Melly :) x


----------



## mellllly

lyndsey3010 said:


> Wow congrats mellllly!
> 
> I feel like 30 weeks is taking forever to reach. Love your name choice as well
> X

Thanks! We love it - Obviously!!:happydance:

It does seem to have taken forever to get to 30 weeks, but then I actually look back and it has flown by! Only seems like yesterday I got :bfp:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Morning girls. Wow I'm up early. I just got DS off to school and thought I would pop on and read a few pages before I go back to bed.

Update on me: My cramps have went away for now!!:happydance: I dreamed I went to the hospital and they checked and said it was just pain I would have to get used to. I know it's not labor pains and I'm pretty sure it's just ligament pains but it hurts so bad it makes me sick to my tummy. Anyways, it's gone for now but my throat is raw sore.

DH & I were walking through Wal-Mart the other day and this woman almost ran right into me. She was talking on her cell and made the comment not today because she has a horrible cold. DH got upset and told her if she is that sick she should stay home all she is doing is spreading germs and she almost hit me with her buggy to watch where she is going.:rofl: Anyways........I got her germ. I know it's that horrible cold I had 2 months ago and it takes weeks to get over it.:hissy:

I'm off to bed again.:hug:


----------



## lyndsey3010

JeffsWife07 said:


> Morning girls. Wow I'm up early. I just got DS off to school and thought I would pop on and read a few pages before I go back to bed.
> 
> Update on me: My cramps have went away for now!!:happydance: I dreamed I went to the hospital and they checked and said it was just pain I would have to get used to. I know it's not labor pains and I'm pretty sure it's just ligament pains but it hurts so bad it makes me sick to my tummy. Anyways, it's gone for now but my throat is raw sore.
> 
> DH & I were walking through Wal-Mart the other day and this woman almost ran right into me. She was talking on her cell and made the comment not today because she has a horrible cold. DH got upset and told her if she is that sick she should stay home all she is doing is spreading germs and she almost hit me with her buggy to watch where she is going.:rofl: Anyways........I got her germ. I know it's that horrible cold I had 2 months ago and it takes weeks to get over it.:hissy:
> 
> I'm off to bed again.:hug:

Don't blame you hun, I would be straight off back to bed. Glad the cramping has eased (for now) and hope you feel better soon
:hug:


----------



## jenny_wren

these tickers still annoy me!!!!!!!

and jeffswife go back to bed woman!
i hate coldy things :hissy:
and i get horrible pains in my legs and tummy toooo
some days they're mild others leave me in tears!
joys of pregnancy eh!
sleep help though if you can get any!!

30 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
:happydance::happydance:
xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im confussed?

Why are you 30 weeks 2moz, when melly is due 2nd and shes 30 weeks today? :|


----------



## jenny_wren

because the tickers are all screwed up 
and put us a day behind
so i had to change my due date so 
i didn't lose a day lol


xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

But in 71 days it will be the 3rd


----------



## jenny_wren

they were all messed up tho :(
unless they fixed themselves ....
grrrrrr leap year!
messed everything up
making me look like an idiot!:blush:
now ive gotta change em LOL


xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol 
i was just thinking cos when it says your 40 weeks your get all exicted look at the date and it will be the 3rd not the 4th lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

How are all your ribcages doing? Mine is taking a right battering these days and oh my god my back. Nothing is comfortable and the fact there is still over 10 weeks to go I find quite worrying!

I am off for a lazy lunch on the sofa to see if a soft seat works :(


----------



## jenny_wren

changed it!
and you think im giving birth the 1st
anyways so ... wont even get to
40 weeks even with a wrong ticker!
:rofl:

and lyndsey ... my ribs kill me atm
especially at night :hissy:
not getting kicked there or anything
just pains .....:cry:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

my ribs kill me, but its only under my right boobie :(


----------



## navarababe

Its my hips that are mega sore, i feel like a old crippled woman sometimes, and its worse in bed when i turn onto my other side its AGONNY. I cant wait till lil bubs is born, no more of the chrippled backs and hip pain lol


----------



## jenny_wren

mine tends to be under my left ....
all my pains are normally on the left side
cant sleep on my left either
grrrrrrrr

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

navarababe said:


> Its my hips that are mega sore, i feel like a old crippled woman sometimes, and its worse in bed when i turn onto my other side its AGONNY. I cant wait till lil bubs is born, no more of the chrippled backs and hip pain lol

tell me about it!!
my hips my thighs
my everything lol
starting to take its toll now ...
:cry:

xx​


----------



## navarababe

Lol, what us woman do just to have our GORGOUS LO's. I wish men went through the same thing then they'd realise how it feels lol xx


----------



## jenny_wren

so do i!!!!!!!!!!!!
i keep asking if he wants to swap with me
and he always says no
how unfair is that!!!!:rofl:
be worth it in a few months time
until then ...:cry:

xx​


----------



## mellllly

jenny_wren said:


> so do i!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i keep asking if he wants to swap with me
> and he always says no
> how unfair is that!!!!:rofl:
> be worth it in a few months time
> until then ...:cry:
> 
> xx​

LOL - I keep asking my hubby if he wants to carry her now and he says no!:dohh:
DAMMIT!

And yes - she is constantly under my right rib, soo annnoying


----------



## jenny_wren

does anyone else find male attention
annoying now ..???
before it was flattering ...
now i just find it creepy and plain
annoying ....??

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls,

Im soooooo pee'd off! I was meant to have my midwife app 2day after not seeinsum1 for 8 weeks and i go to get my money i left on the front room table as my mum took the car and oh the money is gone! Ring my mum 2 ask her where it is and she put it in friggin petrol but "she still has some left", well thats no bloody good to me considerin she at my sisters and im at FUCKING HOME!!! Now i have to reschedule till next bloody week! FFS!!!

Sorry i no it seems so minor but i get annoyed easily right now!

On the upside i booked my 4d scan-Feb 4th...5:30pm yay!!xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

jenny_wren said:


> does anyone else find male attention
> annoying now ..???
> before it was flattering ...
> now i just find it creepy and plain
> annoying ....??
> 
> xx​

YES! OH is firmly pushed over to his side of the bed as soon as he even goes in for a cuddle! I do feel mean sometimes but I just can't stand not having my own space at the moment!


----------



## lyndsey3010

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Im soooooo pee'd off! I was meant to have my midwife app 2day after not seeinsum1 for 8 weeks and i go to get my money i left on the front room table as my mum took the car and oh the money is gone! Ring my mum 2 ask her where it is and she put it in friggin petrol but "she still has some left", well thats no bloody good to me considerin she at my sisters and im at FUCKING HOME!!! Now i have to reschedule till next bloody week! FFS!!!
> 
> Sorry i no it seems so minor but i get annoyed easily right now!
> 
> On the upside i booked my 4d scan-Feb 4th...5:30pm yay!!xxx

Aw I would be peed off as well, especially as you haven't been seen for 8 weeks. I am going on Monday, luckily my surgery is less than a 2 minute walk from my house.

Yay for the scan though! That will come around before you know it


----------



## mellllly

I wish I was having a 4d scan :hissy:


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm not having one either, OH is dead against having one and whilst i wasn't fussed either way, I do quite fancy one now!
OH is a bit squeamish - personally I think he will be useless at the birth but thats another story - and he thinks that 4d scans are too "alien like". 
Maybe I should go without him!


----------



## jenny_wren

Yay more scan pictures!!!
Wooooooooo:happydance:
i love 4d piccies!!
lucky lol ... 

xx​


----------



## mellllly

I really want one! Hubby wants to have one too - I was hoping my mum would pay for it as my x-mas present but I obviously didnt give enough hints LOL!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I would like one, but I believe I am being scanned again in a few weeks so thats enough for me xxx


----------



## navarababe

i want scanned again but nowhere here does it :(


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I am still getting some kicks low, or under my right boob or to the left of my belly button! And at night when I am on my side she kicks the bed! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Hunni, come with me to mine I will scam you a scan lol xxx


----------



## danapeter36

OMG girls sorry for posting lots, but I just did something stupid!
I was reading a post above it and it said the person was 27 + 4 I was like yay someone with my due date but then realised it was my older post hahaha xxxx


----------



## mellllly

I have a normal scan on the 9th Feb to see if my placenta has moved so I cant complain too much, but I just want too see her!


----------



## mellllly

danapeter36 said:


> OMG girls sorry for posting lots, but I just did something stupid!
> I was reading a post above it and it said the person was 27 + 4 I was like yay someone with my due date but then realised it was my older post hahaha xxxx

:dohh::dohh::dohh:

I think thats what they call baby brain!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I am losing my marbles I swear haha xxx


----------



## mellllly

Same here haha


----------



## danapeter36

I love your baby name choice!
I met a guy today at work from TNT and he has called his daughter Ava, I think thats lovely too. Whats the deal with ur placenta then babe? xxx


----------



## mellllly

Aww thanks hun! Yours is lovely too! Girls names are easy to pick arnt they, we had trouble coming up with any boys names.

My placenta is partially covering my birth canal and if it hasnt stretched/moved out of the way then they will book me in for a C-Section at 38 weeks (I think!?) otherwise the baby wont be able to come out properly and could put us both in danger.

So I am hoping it has stretched out of the way and then I can have a natural birth! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## danapeter36

I am hoping that I can have a natural birth. They have discussed a C Section with me because shes a big un, but who knows, she could level out her growing sprurt soon. xxx


----------



## mellllly

Its quite common apparently!

I just really do not want to have a c-section, it will be hard work enough getting used to a new baby let alone also recovering from that!

Do you know how much yours is weighing now?

When they measured my belly I was measuring 2 weeks ahead, but I think thats normal too??


----------



## jenny_wren

mellllly said:


> Aww thanks hun! Yours is lovely too! Girls names are easy to pick arnt they, we had trouble coming up with any boys names.
> 
> My placenta is partially covering my birth canal and if it hasnt stretched/moved out of the way then they will book me in for a C-Section at 38 weeks (I think!?) otherwise the baby wont be able to come out properly and could put us both in danger.
> 
> So I am hoping it has stretched out of the way and then I can have a natural birth! Fingers crossed!!!!

snap !!!
ive got a scan in a couple of weeks
to see if its moved or not!!

xx​


----------



## mama2b

I have had such a naff day so ive decided im having a KFC family bucket thing all to myself for tea :muaha:

What you guys having ? x


----------



## navarababe

Not sure what were having yet .just gonna go in bath and then decide hehe


----------



## mama2b

I think you should have a kfc like me ! 

I think I should be getting a loyalty card off them by now as I must be keeping them in business with my orders alone :rofl:


----------



## starryeye31

Oh I want KFC , I love the hot wings dipped in honey bbq sauce , However the closest KFC is a half hr drive from my house :(


----------



## starryeye31

I so can not wait to move over here , it seems like there is no April mommys left in 2nd tri , I miss you girls .


----------



## JeffsWife07

starryeye31 said:


> I so can not wait to move over here , it seems like there is no April mommys left in 2nd tri , I miss you girls .

Girl, why are u not already over here??? Your delivering on April 16th...change your ticker and get your butt over here. I was wondering where you were at!!!:hug:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls!! Wow, it's slow in here today. How is everyone??

I'm feeling much better now. I just got DH off to work and DS will be home from school in a few hours.

I was checking our online bank account and the state deposited $38 into our checking because DH is only working part-time and gets partial unemployment. I know $38 isn't much money but it sure came at a great time. We only had $30 to spend on groceries 
2maro and now we have $68.:happydance: I am still waiting on my PELL grant check from my college and DH was cut down to 24 hours per week the last 2 weeks. Next week he is back up to 32 hours. It's hard but we have been managing.

I've thought about giving up the internet and cable but they are all in a package with the phone and I need the internet for college.

Hey, where's Ash?? Anyone heard from her today??


----------



## danapeter36

I have just made a lasagne from scratch, after a whole day at work lol. Been up since 6am so I am really pleased with my efforts! Just smelling it cook now...mmmmm


----------



## danapeter36

Well apparently growth of your belly doesnt matter as much, but it was the scan that gave them the size issue thing. She was just under 3lbs and for just gone 26 weeks they said that was big? Also they know my family history and that kinda made them keep an eye on me!


----------



## lyndsey3010

mama2b said:


> I think you should have a kfc like me !
> 
> I think I should be getting a loyalty card off them by now as I must be keeping them in business with my orders alone :rofl:

I take it it didn't go well with the whole packing in work thing Hun?

I have just stuffed my face with a homemade chicken and bacon pie. I just can't get enough of puff pastry at the moment!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Whoops, quoted the wrong post! Am using my phone and didn't realise!


----------



## hayley x

Evening all...hope everyones okay today =] xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Yummy April Mummies, I was trying to catch up on yesterday last night and i fell asleep with my laptop on me .. and my OH said i looked so sweet he didnt wanna make me, i woke up at 12.30am ... argh! 2hours gone !! 

How is everyone today ? you talking about food again, i am waiting for my man to come back from work and dinners on ....comeeeeee on .... baby needs food (well thats my exscuse now hee) :happydance:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies been at work half hour now! Yay me! 
Last day 2day then 2 n half weeks off cant wait!!!!

How u all doin??? xxx


----------



## hayley x

Im soooo hungry yet i dont fancy anything =[ what is everyone else having? 

Omg im so jealous u get 2 and half weeks of, ok i dont work many days but it always seems on the days i want to go out and do things ive got bloody work grrrr!!

What has everyone been doing today? xx


----------



## starryeye31

JeffsWife07 said:


> starryeye31 said:
> 
> 
> I so can not wait to move over here , it seems like there is no April mommys left in 2nd tri , I miss you girls .
> 
> Girl, why are u not already over here??? Your delivering on April 16th...change your ticker and get your butt over here. I was wondering where you were at!!!:hug:Click to expand...

lol , Id love to do that hun , but I feel like thats cheating , haha . 1 more week and I will be here :hug:


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girlies *waves*

Well... my exam was alright. Reckon I must've got about 60% which isn't bad (only need 40 to pass). 
Only problem was that I was in pain the whole way through. I kept getting really bad pains in my stomach, where it went dead tight. Since I got back it's kept happening too. 
My mum's having a fit, she keeps going "Oh my goodness, I hope she's not coming. We're not ready. We're still building the house. She can't be". It's quite comical, but in seriousness I'm not sure what I should do - do you guys reckon I should ring the hospital or something? I'm pretty sure I'm not in labour (although I wouldn't know really!), but... :S


----------



## mz_jackie86

I got chicken stirfry that ma mum made..and slept all day!! It felt goooood!!

Just realised im over 28 weeks now! 2 weeks till 30 weeks thats nuts!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: pissed off!


----------



## starryeye31

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hey girls!! Wow, it's slow in here today. How is everyone??
> 
> I'm feeling much better now. I just got DH off to work and DS will be home from school in a few hours.
> 
> I was checking our online bank account and the state deposited $38 into our checking because DH is only working part-time and gets partial unemployment. I know $38 isn't much money but it sure came at a great time. We only had $30 to spend on groceries
> 2maro and now we have $68.:happydance: I am still waiting on my PELL grant check from my college and DH was cut down to 24 hours per week the last 2 weeks. Next week he is back up to 32 hours. It's hard but we have been managing.
> 
> I've thought about giving up the internet and cable but they are all in a package with the phone and I need the internet for college.
> 
> Hey, where's Ash?? Anyone heard from her today??

Thats great that he at least is getting his partial unemployment . My dh is laid off till spring , so he has been getting unemployment also , 550.00 every 2 weeks dont pay much , Im lucky 2 of my kiddos get ssi and then 2 of them get child support so thats how we have been getting by , Im so glad I bought alot of the baby things ahead of time . Im really stressing on the crib though , we are suppose to be getting it when we get our tax return back , but I dont know when that will be , and I still need to get his room painted .


----------



## mz_jackie86

HannahGraceee said:


> :hissy: pissed off!

Whas up????x


----------



## starryeye31

danapeter36 said:


> I have just made a lasagne from scratch, after a whole day at work lol. Been up since 6am so I am really pleased with my efforts! Just smelling it cook now...mmmmm

Oh Lasanga sounds so good too , you ladies are making me hungry talking about all this yummy food . I cant even imagine working all day and then coming home and making homemade lasanga . You must be tired :hug:


----------



## lyndsey3010

pink_cabbage said:


> Hey girlies *waves*
> 
> Well... my exam was alright. Reckon I must've got about 60% which isn't bad (only need 40 to pass).
> Only problem was that I was in pain the whole way through. I kept getting really bad pains in my stomach, where it went dead tight. Since I got back it's kept happening too.
> My mum's having a fit, she keeps going "Oh my goodness, I hope she's not coming. We're not ready. We're still building the house. She can't be". It's quite comical, but in seriousness I'm not sure what I should do - do you guys reckon I should ring the hospital or something? I'm pretty sure I'm not in labour (although I wouldn't know really!), but... :S

Glad exam went well, despite the pains. Are they regular? Could it be BH? I've not had any so don't know how they feel. Ring hospital if you are at all worried tho Hun otherwise you will drive yourself nuts. 
X


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> :hissy: pissed off!

yyyyyy?? x


----------



## hayley x

lyndsey3010 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies *waves*
> 
> Well... my exam was alright. Reckon I must've got about 60% which isn't bad (only need 40 to pass).
> Only problem was that I was in pain the whole way through. I kept getting really bad pains in my stomach, where it went dead tight. Since I got back it's kept happening too.
> My mum's having a fit, she keeps going "Oh my goodness, I hope she's not coming. We're not ready. We're still building the house. She can't be". It's quite comical, but in seriousness I'm not sure what I should do - do you guys reckon I should ring the hospital or something? I'm pretty sure I'm not in labour (although I wouldn't know really!), but... :S
> 
> Glad exam went well, despite the pains. Are they regular? Could it be BH? I've not had any so don't know how they feel. Ring hospital if you are at all worried tho Hun otherwise you will drive yourself nuts.
> XClick to expand...

Yay glad your exam went well, how long til you get your results? I was thinkin BH too but i havent had them before either but it sounds how people describe them. Id say ring your midwife or the maternity unit at hospital and they will tell u if u need to go in to be monitored. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Argh!

me my mum and my dad were all in the living room talking, and my sister, i said to my sister who is 16, that she would never afford a weeks hoiliday to portugual in auguast on the 10 pocket money she makes,even if she saves it up! and shes comes out with


just beacuse your lifes down the drain now you having a baby doesnt mean you have to fuck mine up! :|.. and that i cant do anything a normal person does ever again..

and me and my baby are gonna stave


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just ran up stairs and burst into tears..


what if my life is ruined?


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> Argh!
> 
> me my mum and my dad were all in the living room talking, and my sister, i said to my sister who is 16, that she would never afford a weeks hoiliday to portugual in auguast on the 10 pocket money she makes,even if she saves it up! and shes comes out with
> 
> 
> just beacuse your lifes down the drain now you having a baby doesnt mean you have to fuck mine up! :|.. and that i cant do anything a normal person does ever again..
> 
> and me and my baby are gonna stave

:wacko: I agree, how would she afford a weeks holiday in portugal on £10 a week (unless it was in an August when shes like 80 haha) 

Omg as if she said that!! Your life's certainly not down the drain, having a baby is just a different experience in life and maybe you wont be able to afford a week in portugal but face it...nor can she!! If you only have the one child when that child is grown up youll still be in your early 40's then who will be laughin when your off on these luxury holidays and shes stuck at home!!

maybe shes just jealous lol, did your mum or dad not stick up for you? havein a baby does not mean your life is down the drain.

xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Firstly hun ur life isnt ruined trust me, im the most anti-child person in the world and believe me when i say that havin a kid isnt ruinin ur life especially if u want it and love it and will support it!
Secondly your sister is 16 and when i was 16 I WAS A BITCH! its the joy of that age, so tell her to go jump up her own arse cos guarunteed when the baby born she will be the first one round wantin to hold it feed it etc!
Dont let anyone tell u its a mistake cos if it was that much of a mistake u wouldnt of kept the baby!!! xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Hun you're life is far from ruined, this is the most exciting thing in the world. Your sister is probably lashing out coz realistically she knows a holiday is stretching it. Maybe she feels left out with all the attention the baby will get soon. 

Don't let her get to you, I am over sensitive to everything at the moment so just keep my mouth shut to keep the peace. Rise above it and think about how amazing your life is going to be very soon. 
X


----------



## MelanieSweets

han your sister is being such a cow pat ...just tell her to grow up!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

I neeeeeeed chocolate. Why is there no chocolate delivery service? 

Why is willy wonka not my neighbour? :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks girls! 

She seriously does my head in to the max!!!

i dont want her to have anything to do with my child, beacuse apperntly its so much a berdan on mine, shes like the golden child in the family, can do what she wants just cos she got in to 6 form and is doing A levels and i opted to Beauty insted! :hissy: 
She can stay out later then i did last year when i was 16, is allowed to go on hoiliday by her self, i wasnt! 

if i wear her clothes, its get them off right now! and my mum sticks up for her, i walk in and say why are you wearing my caridgan? and she said cos i can, my mum didnt say a word! :hissy:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww hun, are u guna get your own place soon?x


----------



## navarababe

Awwww :hugs: hun xxx


----------



## mummy to be

awwwww huni :hugs: hope it looks up soon. 
sorry but your sister sounds very spoilt :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh im hoping to get my own place

i have to admit i am also very spoilt and sometimes selfish, but i would never dream of saying anything that would make anyone regret a child!


----------



## mz_jackie86

I think once u get your own place u and ur sis will prob get on better cos i used to be bitchy to my older sister aswell now we do get along cos we not livin together!
Plus u will find she is probably actually jealous that your movin on up and she still stuck at school/college!! Try not to worry about it and if she starts again puch her over with your bump! Lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> I think once u get your own place u and ur sis will prob get on better cos i used to be bitchy to my older sister aswell now we do get along cos we not livin together!
> Plus u will find she is probably actually jealous that your movin on up and she still stuck at school/college!! Try not to worry about it and if she starts again puch her over with your bump! Lol

I donno, the way i see it - is i try to get along with her, the more i try, then less she does, and the more she trys to pisss me off, and this has happened sinse we were like 11 and 12 and i resent her for it, i dont wanna get into my whole life story (It might be better to let somethings out) but her and my older brother always have there own special bond together and im never aloud to be involded (Still to this day) cos they both hate me :cry: and i resent them both for that!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Awww Han:hugs: You are def not ruining your life. Maybe putting your goals and dreams on hold for a while but you can always go back and do what you wanted to once you have your LO. I'm 32 and putting myself through college right now. It's never too late to do what you want with your life. :hugs:

Your sister sounds jealous to me. She is used to getting all of the attention and now she knows LO is on the way and she will have to share her attention. It's all normal hun and I'm sure when your LO does get there she will have changed her tune.

:hug:


----------



## chel27

good evening ladies  how are you all??

hannah- i must just say you are certainly NOT ruining your life having a baby, i was 20 when my son was born and i though the same for while and when he came along he really gave me a purpose in life  and when he was 2 we could afford to go abroad to spain and enjoy life like anyone else who doesnt have kids!! so dont let anyone else tell you any different xx hugs xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hugs: Thanks girls! :) i dont no what ill do with out you lot! im gonna stop being depressed and eat some cake :rofl:

Hows everyone anyway?? x


----------



## navarababe

Can i have corn beef for dinner :) hope sooooooo x


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey!
I'm back now. Just after I posted last time I felt really sick, and then threw up :( I've hardly been sick at all during this pregnancy, so it's weird. Then my pains got a bit worse so I went to have a lie down... and fell asleep - doh! Now I won't be able to sleep tonight. 
Just trying to sort out the TV in my room so I can watch the first episode of the new series of Skins... I'm a wee bit sad and addicted! 

Hannah - You feeling better about things now hun? There's not much more to add to what everyone's said really, except maybe she realises it's not just your life that's gonna change but hers too 'cause there'll be a new person in the family. If she's the youngest, she's never had the whole "new baby" thing with your parents...


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :hugs: Thanks girls! :) i dont no what ill do with out you lot! im gonna stop being depressed and eat some cake :rofl

yea eat cake hun, that solves everything lol ohhh depends what cake it is though lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> Hey!
> I'm back now. Just after I posted last time I felt really sick, and then threw up :( I've hardly been sick at all during this pregnancy, so it's weird. Then my pains got a bit worse so I went to have a lie down... and fell asleep - doh! Now I won't be able to sleep tonight.
> Just trying to sort out the TV in my room so I can watch the first episode of the new series of Skins... I'm a wee bit sad and addicted!
> 
> Hannah - You feeling better about things now hun? There's not much more to add to what everyone's said really, except maybe she realises it's not just your life that's gonna change but hers too 'cause there'll be a new person in the family. *If she's the youngest, she's never had the whole "new baby" thing with your parents.*..

Thanks hunn but she is the youngest in my family, but i also have 2 neices and 2 neuphues so i doubt its that!


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Thanks girls! :) i dont no what ill do with out you lot! im gonna stop being depressed and eat some cake :rofl
> 
> yea eat cake hun, that solves everything lol ohhh depends what cake it is though lolClick to expand...

Victoria sponge! was lush! had a qauter of it! :rofl: 
its ever so quite in here tonight


----------



## chel27

mmmmmmmm yum yum i love cake!!! omg i gotta eat something now!! im sure that 90% of my weight is bnb inflicted lmao xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

pink_cabbage said:


> Hey!
> I'm back now. Just after I posted last time I felt really sick, and then threw up :( I've hardly been sick at all during this pregnancy, so it's weird. Then my pains got a bit worse so I went to have a lie down... and fell asleep - doh! Now I won't be able to sleep tonight.

Bless your heart.:hugs: That is the same way I felt yesterday.


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> mmmmmmmm yum yum i love cake!!! omg i gotta eat something now!! im sure that 90% of my weight is bnb inflicted lmao xx

:rofl: No its not cos of that, its cos were not getting excirse "Loving" Style!

:rofl::rofl:

i was doing atleast 2 excirse sessions a day! :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

can i eat corn beef girls? xx


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> can i eat corn beef girls? xx

yes hun of course ya can xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm off to do school work girls. I have 7 homework quest's in Acctounting, a test in Finance, and a paper in Psychology all due by midnight.......plus I'm craving pancakes. I think DS & I will have pancakes and mac n cheese for dinner.:hug:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmm yum yum i love cake!!! omg i gotta eat something now!! im sure that 90% of my weight is bnb inflicted lmao xx
> 
> :rofl: No its not cos of that, its cos were not getting excirse "Loving" Style!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> i was doing atleast 2 excirse sessions a day! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: oh yea that would be why!! im not even allowed near his member anymore :rofl::rofl: he thinks im gunna run off with or sumink lol i use to have a healthy 6 times a week sexercise :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: Sexercise

Neither am i!

he wont let me go near it


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww Hannah Banana your little sister sounds just like mine when she doesn't like something one of us says!! :hugs:

Baby got spoiled today by Dans sister :happydance:

We now also have..

1 pack newborn nappies
loads of bibs
a lightweight snowsuit
A couple of gorgeous little outfits
socks
booties
Some bottles
A nappy wrapper 
A gorgeous soft bear
4 fitted sheets for moses basket
And more..

She also bought us a doppler from Argos (Bless her heart!!)
But it is rubbish. 
It barely even picks up my heartbeat..

So we are going to try and take it back tomorrow because if it isn't hardly picking up my heartbeat then in my opinion it is faulty!! :hissy:

I feel bad because she has spent sooo much on baby, and Dan and I can't afford to! 

Have you all had a good day?!?

xXx​


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: Sexercise
> 
> Neither am i!
> 
> he wont let me go near it


think i need to pounce on it when hes asleep!!!:rofl::rofl::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mz_jackie86

No what u mean bout crappy dopplers i bought one on ebay...said it was brand new...yer it werent...and apparantly im dead cos even i dnt have a heartbeat...bloody piece of shit!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Aww Hannah Banana your little sister sounds just like mine when she doesn't like something one of us says!! :hugs:
> 
> Baby got spoiled today by Dans sister :happydance:
> 
> We now also have..
> 
> 1 pack newborn nappies
> loads of bibs
> a lightweight snowsuit
> A couple of gorgeous little outfits
> socks
> booties
> Some bottles
> A nappy wrapper
> A gorgeous soft bear
> 4 fitted sheets for moses basket
> And more..
> 
> She also bought us a doppler from Argos (Bless her heart!!)
> But it is rubbish.
> It barely even picks up my heartbeat..
> 
> So we are going to try and take it back tomorrow because if it isn't hardly picking up my heartbeat then in my opinion it is faulty!! :hissy:
> 
> I feel bad because she has spent sooo much on baby, and Dan and I can't afford to!
> 
> Have you all had a good day?!?
> 
> xXx​

Do you think dans sister fancys buying me anything :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Sexercise
> 
> Neither am i!
> 
> he wont let me go near it
> 
> 
> think i need to pounce on it when hes asleep!!!:rofl::rofl::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Ill be happy enought just to play with his! :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Sexercise
> 
> Neither am i!
> 
> he wont let me go near it
> 
> 
> think i need to pounce on it when hes asleep!!!:rofl::rofl::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ill be happy enought just to play with his! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i tried that tonight and got a slapped hand :rofl::rofl::rofl: im getting a serious complex :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: we havent done anything sinse the 10ish of december and i cant handle it any more!

i try and act like it doesnt bother me and he might come to me, but that doesnt work! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

I've added you to Facebook btw Han..

Anyone wants to add me I'm

Ashleigh Martin 

And the pic I have on there is the same as my one on here!!


Does anyone know of a good doppler to buy?!

No matter what Argos say I am coming home with either an exchange or a refund!!

And if they will only give me an exchange and that one is the same I will go back again and again and again until they get SO sick of seeing me they give me a refund!! 

:muaha:


----------



## chel27

i know exactly where ya comin from hannah lol just makes me feel like a sack of shit lol ha ha you see i told you that BOB always comes in handy lmao xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I've added you to Facebook btw Han..
> 
> Anyone wants to add me I'm
> 
> Ashleigh Martin
> 
> And the pic I have on there is the same as my one on here!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a good doppler to buy?!
> 
> No matter what Argos say I am coming home with either an exchange or a refund!!
> 
> And if they will only give me an exchange and that one is the same I will go back again and again and again until they get SO sick of seeing me they give me a refund!!
> 
> :muaha:

oh no your see that ugly pic too! :rofl:

&

Angel sounds is really good hun x




chel27 said:


> i know exactly where ya comin from hannah lol just makes me feel like a sack of shit lol ha ha you see i told you that BOB always comes in handy lmao xx

Marc pissed him self when i said you call it bob!

I dont have one :( lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I've added you to Facebook btw Han..
> 
> Anyone wants to add me I'm
> 
> Ashleigh Martin
> 
> And the pic I have on there is the same as my one on here!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a good doppler to buy?!
> 
> No matter what Argos say I am coming home with either an exchange or a refund!!
> 
> And if they will only give me an exchange and that one is the same I will go back again and again and again until they get SO sick of seeing me they give me a refund!!
> 
> :muaha:

I got the angel sounds one in pink hun, its really really good but make sure you wet your tummy first, my man got it off ebay for like 12.99 :) 

My man is being a sex pest and i dont have any enthusiasm for it .. probably cause i feel like a fat waddling duck lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have the green one and i think it just as good!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hannah... Go buy yourself a Bob NOW!! :rofl:

No seriously go!!

Well go onto the ann summers website and check them out at least haha


Hmm I should really check my facebook to see if I have some too revealing pics :rofl:

xXx


----------



## chel27

hannah????? im disgusted what do you mean you dont have a BOB?????? its the law that all women of a certain age need to have one!!! especially when our OHs arnt putting out lol plus your get a sore finger if you dont lmao i have 4 lol xx


----------



## hayley x

if its faulty and not exempt frm th 30 day garuntee its up to you whether u have an exchange or refund. If u have the receipt take that as they will just refund it onto a gift card else!! 

xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Altogether I've had 5 since I was 17! :rofl:

I've broke 3 (Over use TMI hahahaha) and now I have two!

Lol Han I didn't see any horrid pics at all!!! 

I must be the biggest poser in the world!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

I added u ashleigh!!

What u all up 2 im well bored at work i wana go home!!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ok call me thick but whats BOB??


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mz_jackie86 said:


> Ok call me thick but whats BOB??

Battery operated boyfriend!!! :rofl:

I've accepted your add :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
To many people look through my room for me to get one! :rofl:

and OMG ash you Ho.. One of the pictures look like your on a call line, you no the ones where the have a video link up and there getting people to ring them :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chel27

hannah what are you doing your very quiet :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol i think im the only loser in the world to never of had a BOB lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> To many people look through my room for me to get one! :rofl:
> 
> and OMG ash you Ho.. One of the pictures look like your on a call line, you no the ones where the have a video link up and there getting people to ring them :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Do you want to meet single women in your area!? hahahahahahahahahaha

I used to have worse ones on there!! :rofl:

I miss my slim blonde days :hissy:


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> Lol i think im the only loser in the world to never of had a BOB lol


i cant believe you dont have one either!!! whats the world coming to :rofl::rofl: go to ann summers, they have loads!!!! once you have one your never look back lmao xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Lmao all the sex deprived women without a BOB should go buy one and then use it when OH is there... and make some amusing comment like 'I hope the buzzing doesn't keep you awake' :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

mz_jackie86 said:


> Lol i think im the only loser in the world to never of had a BOB lol

awww babe i couldnt live with out my bag of tricks .... it has a padlock on :) i suggest you get ordering ...


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> hannah what are you doing your very quiet :rofl::rofl:

CHEL!

im not the one with the bobs! :rofl:


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> 'I hope the buzzing doesn't keep you awake' :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: i have an advantage there as my OH is hard of hearing and cant hear anything at night :rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> hannah what are you doing your very quiet :rofl::rofl:
> 
> CHEL!
> 
> im not the one with the bobs! :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: no but you have hands :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 'I hope the buzzing doesn't keep you awake' :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i have an advantage there as my OH is hard of hearing and cant hear anything at night :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: this conversations is becoming to x-rated and should be in the over 18 sections 

Im reporting :smug: :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

God I am soooo tired!! Zzzz 

All this talk of Bobs.. 

May need to jump on Dan later haha


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: this conversations is becoming to x-rated and should be in the over 18 sections
> 
> Im reporting :smug: :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::happydance::happydance::witch::witch:


----------



## navarababe

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Im changing the subject..

btw Ash ill be in lincoln in july i think


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol i think ill get on now as my ex is no longer of use to me!! Hehe!!!


----------



## chel27

looks like im gunna have to eat then!!! tut tut xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Chel really does enjoy her sex talks, enough to stop eating :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Chel really does enjoy her sex talks, enough to stop eating :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl: well its the longest period of time somethng isnt entering my mouth :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Im changing the subject..
> 
> btw Ash ill be in lincoln in july i think

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hannah Banana we have a date in July! :muaha:

I'm gonna get to bed ladies..

Before I start getting hungry!

Sweet dreams/buzzing :rofl:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## chel27

night night ash xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Chel really does enjoy her sex talks, enough to stop eating :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: well its the longest period of time somethng isnt entering my mouth :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

hello there ladies :) 
how are you today? 
I had my gluegose (spelling lol) tests today... as well as a wid wife test. 
Everything looks ok.. she said there are some things that she wants to chat to the doctor about but nothing major, Bub is measuring 29 cms even though i am 28 weeks :) Which is not a problem either. My urine came back abnormal so i had to do another one but i think the 2nd one went though ok.. i think it was all the sugar and stuff from the gluegose tests in the morning :) 
I was so proud of myself I HATE NEEDLES!!!!!!! and this one didnt even hurt!!!!!! i was very brave and very proud hehehehehe :) 

How are you all?


----------



## HannahGraceee

i Swore i said goodnight last night :|..


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG i just realised i have 473 posts in here :|


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Talking is funnnn :happydance:

I've awoken from such a deep sleep, and I am still tired!! 

What you girlies doing today?!

xXx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

im going to a furneal in about an hour :(

the shopping with marc :)

you?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Poor you Han :hugs:

My only plan for today is to go to Argos and get this doppler sorted!!

Hoping Dan hears about that job today (and gets it!)

xx


----------



## mellllly

Im working today - Booooo!

Soo tired!

Still only 6 weeks of work left to go!! Wahooo!
And I have a a bit of a break in the middle a long weekend lasting from a Wednesday to a Tuesday! Cant wait!!

Oh and I think I may have pursuaded my hubby to let me have a 4d scan!! 
BUT he is sacrificing getting a new phone (which he badly needs) to do it, So I said that I would rather him get a new phone (secretly wanting him to say no book the scan) - Just waiting for his reply LOL!! 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Good work Melllly!

I have just been for a sushi lunch with my best friend and god daughter. Yummy! Roll on the rest of friday - I'm going ton a friends tonight for fish and chip takeaway and a slob out. Not that my entire social calendar revolves around food!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've got Dan making me pancakes as we speak :happydance::cloud9:

Managed to take the doppler back to Argos.. 

It was exempt from their 30 day money back guarantee but some little like 18 year old served us and just couldn't say no :rofl:

The receipt kind of went walk about (I'm sure I gave it to Dan for him to look after it but mum found it on the living room floor when she got in from work lol) so we have a gift card for the equivalent amount :happydance:


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I've got Dan making me pancakes as we speak :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Managed to take the doppler back to Argos..
> 
> It was exempt from their 30 day money back guarantee but some little like 18 year old served us and just couldn't say no :rofl:
> 
> The receipt kind of went walk about (I'm sure I gave it to Dan for him to look after it but mum found it on the living room floor when she got in from work lol) so we have a gift card for the equivalent amount :happydance:

Thats good, sometimes its great to be served by a moron!

Was that a bit harsh? Stupid hormones!


----------



## mellllly

mmm pancakes - yum!

I am having pineapple, grape anf kiwi fruit salad thing!
I LOVVVVEEE PINEAPPLE!


----------



## lyndsey3010

mellllly said:


> mmm pancakes - yum!
> 
> I am having pineapple, grape anf kiwi fruit salad thing!
> I LOVVVVEEE PINEAPPLE!

ME TOO!! oh my god it is soooooooo juicy and nice at the moment, I got loads of it in sainsburys the other day and couldnt stop eating it. The lazy, ready cut stuff obviously!

Look at you putting the rest of us to shame with your healthy fruit salad - shame on you :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

lyndsey3010 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I've got Dan making me pancakes as we speak :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Managed to take the doppler back to Argos..
> 
> It was exempt from their 30 day money back guarantee but some little like 18 year old served us and just couldn't say no :rofl:
> 
> The receipt kind of went walk about (I'm sure I gave it to Dan for him to look after it but mum found it on the living room floor when she got in from work lol) so we have a gift card for the equivalent amount :happydance:
> 
> Thats good, sometimes its great to be served by a moron!
> 
> Was that a bit harsh? Stupid hormones!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

I agree completely morons are great!! 

I used to work at customer services in Primark and customers would hate me because I was so harsh.. but people would take the piss, bringing back clothes they had clearly worn or that they had took the belt off 

Mwah ha ha!! :muaha:


----------



## danapeter36

Hiya girls!
Still at work for another...two hours!!! Whats everyone else up to? I am holding the fort while a meeting goes on xxx


----------



## danapeter36

QueenMummyToBe said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I've got Dan making me pancakes as we speak :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Managed to take the doppler back to Argos..
> 
> It was exempt from their 30 day money back guarantee but some little like 18 year old served us and just couldn't say no :rofl:
> 
> The receipt kind of went walk about (I'm sure I gave it to Dan for him to look after it but mum found it on the living room floor when she got in from work lol) so we have a gift card for the equivalent amount :happydance:
> 
> Thats good, sometimes its great to be served by a moron!
> 
> Was that a bit harsh? Stupid hormones!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I agree completely morons are great!!
> 
> I used to work at customer services in Primark and customers would hate me because I was so harsh.. but people would take the piss, bringing back clothes they had clearly worn or that they had took the belt off
> 
> Mwah ha ha!! :muaha:Click to expand...


Hey babes, is lil one moving round lots more? xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm pretending to work and avidly clock watching waiting for the weekend to begin!

OH is going to visit friends in Norwich for the weekend so I am going to brave town with my mum and stock up on bits for hospital bag. Guess its time to start thinking about packing that.
Gulp.


----------



## jenny_wren

lyndsey3010 said:


> I'm pretending to work and avidly clock watching waiting for the weekend to begin!
> 
> OH is going to visit friends in Norwich for the weekend so I am going to brave town with my mum and stock up on bits for hospital bag. Guess its time to start thinking about packing that.
> Gulp.

mine was packed weeks ago lol:blush:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

and omg all ive been eating lately is tinned
pineapple!
and this morning i ate an entire can of
custard, i fancied it the moment i woke up
and it was loooooooovely lol:happydance:

xx​


----------



## bootyb

24 April - PINK wop woop! hun im still your pregnancy buddy :S xoxoxo:cloud9:


----------



## lyndsey3010

jenny_wren said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretending to work and avidly clock watching waiting for the weekend to begin!
> 
> OH is going to visit friends in Norwich for the weekend so I am going to brave town with my mum and stock up on bits for hospital bag. Guess its time to start thinking about packing that.
> Gulp.
> 
> mine was packed weeks ago lol:blush:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

Did you use a specific list from anywhere? I can't be bothered to trawl thru the pages of the hospital bag sticky!
Are you taking one bag for you and one for LO or just one big bag?


----------



## mellllly

GUESS WHAT!!!!

4d Scan booked for Wednesday 28th Jan @ 8pm!!!!
EEEEEEEEK!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo melly you lucky so and so!!! 

Hey Dana.. LO is moving around loads now :happydance: Thank god

Are you all okay?!?

xXx


----------



## lyndsey3010

mellllly said:


> GUESS WHAT!!!!
> 
> 4d Scan booked for Wednesday 28th Jan @ 8pm!!!!
> EEEEEEEEK!

Yay!!!!!!! Thats great news hun! OH's can be a total push over!


----------



## mellllly

Oh yes LOL!

It would have been tomorrow at 8:30am but OH didnt want to ask if he could be late in (he starts at 8)

He has only been in his new job since October


----------



## jenny_wren

lyndsey3010 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretending to work and avidly clock watching waiting for the weekend to begin!
> 
> OH is going to visit friends in Norwich for the weekend so I am going to brave town with my mum and stock up on bits for hospital bag. Guess its time to start thinking about packing that.
> Gulp.
> 
> mine was packed weeks ago lol:blush:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...
> 
> Did you use a specific list from anywhere? I can't be bothered to trawl thru the pages of the hospital bag sticky!
> Are you taking one bag for you and one for LO or just one big bag?Click to expand...

ive got a medium ish bag for all the nappies, san towels, creams, wipes, cotton wool bits and what not
and nearer the time ill pack a clothes bag for the both of us which will be another mediumish one
depends on whether or not i end up with a c-section, might need a bigger bag for that one!
i just used the one on the sticky and some common sense lol
probs over packed tbh but everythings there lol
googles got loads of lists on btw =]

xxx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm going in to the sticky, wish me luck I could be gone for some time :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

lyndsey3010 said:


> I'm pretending to work and avidly clock watching waiting for the weekend to begin!
> 
> OH is going to visit friends in Norwich for the weekend so I am going to brave town with my mum and stock up on bits for hospital bag. Guess its time to start thinking about packing that.
> Gulp.

yeah I guess your on 30 weeks now basically! I am gonna do all of that and make sure its all ticked off on my list at 30 weeks, think its a good time xxx:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive been shooping bought tons of baby bits and a baby ManU kit! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Ooo melly you lucky so and so!!!
> 
> Hey Dana.. LO is moving around loads now :happydance: Thank god
> 
> Are you all okay?!?
> 
> xXx

Yeah ok just tired!!! I was well worried about you coz I ended up going in at 26 weeks didnt I for fetal movement concerns. She was kicking just I couldnt feel it! Weird, ey?
Aw I bet Dan was chuffed you were both ok.
Hungry as heck tho, dunno what to have for dinner!


----------



## danapeter36

lyndsey3010 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretending to work and avidly clock watching waiting for the weekend to begin!
> 
> OH is going to visit friends in Norwich for the weekend so I am going to brave town with my mum and stock up on bits for hospital bag. Guess its time to start thinking about packing that.
> Gulp.
> 
> mine was packed weeks ago lol:blush:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...
> 
> Did you use a specific list from anywhere? I can't be bothered to trawl thru the pages of the hospital bag sticky!
> Are you taking one bag for you and one for LO or just one big bag?Click to expand...

I need a better list I cant be bothered either lol xxx


----------



## mellllly

I dont even know where to start with my hospital bag!

I will think about it next week I think!


----------



## mellllly

Yay, just spoke to my mum and she is going to pay £60 towards the scan!
Whoop Whoop!

Why didnt she offer that earlier LOL!


----------



## jenny_wren

mellllly said:


> Yay, just spoke to my mum and she is going to pay £60 towards the scan!
> Whoop Whoop!
> 
> Why didnt she offer that earlier LOL!

HAHA well aren't you the lucky one
im not jealous or anything ....
:pop:
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## mellllly

jenny_wren said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> Yay, just spoke to my mum and she is going to pay £60 towards the scan!
> Whoop Whoop!
> 
> Why didnt she offer that earlier LOL!
> 
> HAHA well aren't you the lucky one
> im not jealous or anything ....
> :pop:
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...


LOL - First Grandchild


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> Ive been shooping bought tons of baby bits and a baby ManU kit! :rofl:

Adorable Han!


----------



## navarababe

I jsut wish they done the scans here, if they did id have one :(


----------



## danapeter36

jenny_wren said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> Yay, just spoke to my mum and she is going to pay £60 towards the scan!
> Whoop Whoop!
> 
> Why didnt she offer that earlier LOL!
> 
> HAHA well aren't you the lucky one
> im not jealous or anything ....
> :pop:
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

I am jealous too!
I want one! Can't afford it tho, and my MIL would normally be more involved but her partner hasn't got long left to live so shes struggling with cash and time etc...I am a bundle of joy arent I lol.

Make sure u post pics!!!:hug:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have my hospital bag list, it is on my journal (that has got lost somewhere because I've been sooo busy I've forgot to update it!!) 

I just need to buy most things for it!

I don't know if it is just me but I personally haven't bought any nappies, wipes etc for baby.. a part of me still can't get my head around the fact I'm going to be a mummy!! 

:blush:


----------



## danapeter36

navarababe said:


> I jsut wish they done the scans here, if they did id have one :(


There are loadsa places within an hour of me, but its the money aspect really! xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> navarababe said:
> 
> 
> I jsut wish they done the scans here, if they did id have one :(
> 
> 
> There are loadsa places within an hour of me, but its the money aspect really! xxxClick to expand...

snap, i'd love one but dont have
a spare 150 laying around lol
and all my folks are poor
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## mellllly

Mines only costing £125, and my mum is paying £60 of it.
She recently got made redundant after working there for 23 years and got a 27 grand payout! So that explains that! LOL! Thats why she has bought the cot, mattress and dresser as well!

My hubby just called and he doesnt have to work tomorrow so I just phoned the place up and they still have the appointment at 8.30 tomorrow morning! Yay! So tomorrow I will be back with pics!

Only 10 mins and I can finally go home, this afternoon has dragged soo much!

Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?


----------



## lyndsey3010

mellllly said:


> Mines only costing £125, and my mum is paying £60 of it.
> She recently got made redundant after working there for 23 years and got a 27 grand payout! So that explains that! LOL! Thats why she has bought the cot, mattress and dresser as well!
> 
> My hubby just called and he doesnt have to work tomorrow so I just phoned the place up and they still have the appointment at 8.30 tomorrow morning! Yay! So tomorrow I will be back with pics!
> 
> Only 10 mins and I can finally go home, this afternoon has dragged soo much!
> 
> Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?

Wow, thats so good that you don't have to wait! Can't wait to see your pics.......

Today has been the longest day in the world hasn't it?


----------



## mellllly

Yeh its been horrible!
It wouldnt be too bad if work was a bit busier - Mind you then I wouldnt have wanted to do anything because it is Friday haha!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

My family is having a Wii marathon tonight haha 

I really fancy having some gorgeous chippy chips but I'm meant to be eating healthy :hissy:


----------



## navarababe

Aww thats good u can go 2moro, great news. Im having quiet nite infront of the good old tele me thinks lol x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im Knackered!!! 

Im gonna sit at home and relax with a nice bottle of.....








coke :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Celebrity Big Bro final! I am officially sad and got sucked in! Am watching it round a friends house with a takeaway from the chippie (sorry Ash!)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

lyndsey3010 said:


> Celebrity Big Bro final! I am officially sad and got sucked in! Am watching it round a friends house with a takeaway from the chippie (sorry Ash!)

I shall end up having some kind of chips.. I shall just say Baby really wants them hehe :muaha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

And i have bag of haribo and a a bag of paschio nuts!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mmm I want fizzy haribo!!

Nuts are yucky!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: im eating *TANG*_fastics _ :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: im eating *TANG*_fastics _ :)

JEALOUS!!! :hissy::hissy:

I am playing bowling haha


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im the best at that!


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> And i have bag of haribo and a a bag of paschio nuts!

awwwww haribo !!! I have just eaten all the toffee chocolates out of the cadbury roses and im now thinking haribo would go nicely with that.

OR the cherry cola bottles from morrisons, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mellllly

well i am round my nan and grandads tonight (they are not what i call old old), we normally go round for a few drinks and some din dins

its my olders bro's birthday today and i think we are havig pork chops and mash!!! YUMMY!

Eeek, only 14.5 hours till scan haha


----------



## mellllly

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: im eating *TANG*_fastics _ :)

Yum, i had some yesterday - I love the cherries!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> And i have bag of haribo and a a bag of paschio nuts!
> 
> awwwww haribo !!! I have just eaten all the toffee chocolates out of the cadbury roses and im now thinking haribo would go nicely with that.
> 
> OR the cherry cola bottles from morrisons, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


OMG guys i didnt tell you this did i?

My mum had a tin of un opened quailty streets and i was really craving the golden pennys, so i unstuck the stelotape on the side opened it and stole 
*All* of the golden pennys..and stuck the stelotape back so no one would notice(This was last week)

got a text last saturday while i was at marcs.. it was front my dad 
saying i was fat pig and that they know golden pennys are my fav.. so it must have been me!:blush::blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> well i am round my nan and grandads tonight (they are not what i call old old), we normally go round for a few drinks and some din dins
> 
> *its my olders bro's birthday today and i think we are havig pork chops and mash!!! YUMMY*!
> 
> Eeek, only 14.5 hours till scan haha

That sounds so lush!

I WANT!:hissy:


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> And i have bag of haribo and a a bag of paschio nuts!
> 
> awwwww haribo !!! I have just eaten all the toffee chocolates out of the cadbury roses and im now thinking haribo would go nicely with that.
> 
> OR the cherry cola bottles from morrisons, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> OMG guys i didnt tell you this did i?
> 
> My mum had a tin of un opened quailty streets and i was really craving the golden pennys, so i unstuck the stelotape on the side opened it and stole
> *All* of the golden pennys..and stuck the stelotape back so no one would notice(This was last week)
> 
> got a text last saturday while i was at marcs.. it was front my dad
> saying i was fat pig and that they know golden pennys are my fav.. so it must have been me!:blush::blush:Click to expand...

Ha ha you should of taken the long golden ones to ! Or better still emptied the whole tin then filled it back up with something else :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: that would have given them a shock, to open it up and find somthing random like banannas :rofl:


one christmas.. for a joke a wrapped up dirty socks for my neices and watched there faces was so funny! i gave them real presents after tho lol


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: that would have given them a shock, to open it up and find somthing random like banannas :rofl:
> 
> 
> one christmas.. for a joke a wrapped up dirty socks for my neices and watched there faces was so funny! i gave them real presents after tho lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
i once got a huge and i mean huge box
and put smaller boxes it in like a 
russian doll
loads of tissue paper and right at the
end there was an 'iou a xmas present'
:rofl:
hahaha my brother found it funny tho
he got all excited over this huge pressie!!
:rofl::rofl:

xxx​


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> And i have bag of haribo and a a bag of paschio nuts!
> 
> awwwww haribo !!! I have just eaten all the toffee chocolates out of the cadbury roses and im now thinking haribo would go nicely with that.
> 
> OR the cherry cola bottles from morrisons, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> OMG guys i didnt tell you this did i?
> 
> My mum had a tin of un opened quailty streets and i was really craving the golden pennys, so i unstuck the stelotape on the side opened it and stole
> *All* of the golden pennys..and stuck the stelotape back so no one would notice(This was last week)
> 
> got a text last saturday while i was at marcs.. it was front my dad
> saying i was fat pig and that they know golden pennys are my fav.. so it must have been me!:blush::blush:Click to expand...

They are my favourites too! I am bad at work, we have a sample cupboard we send customers samples of stuff and when I get samples of biscuits or chocolate I think 'One for you, and two for me' haha xxx


----------



## danapeter36

I am going to spend the weekend being lazy I have officially decided....might ring my sister and see if she feels like coming to see her big sis. She is at uni in cambridge xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

send some samples this way yea!!! lol
:blush::rofl:​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls how u all doing?

Whatcha all up to!???
Im officially off work now for 2 n half weeks!? Oh and i got my letter thru from work about my maternity leave and they got the bloody day wrong i wanted march 1st and they put march 15th Grrrrr!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Sounds like everyone craving sweeties, lol I just eat loadsa choccie normally! Have to say I've not really craved much although am lovig gravy on just about everythig. 

I don't know whats up with me but I have been sooooo tired, having naps again and going to bed early. thought I was over all that! rrrr.

Had mw today baby lying transverse ie longways! So hopefully wil move or c-sect for me! NO NO NO! fingers crossed hey!


----------



## danapeter36

jenny_wren said:


> send some samples this way yea!!! lol
> :blush::rofl:​

Gimme your address you can be a 'potential customer' haha xxx


----------



## mama2b

Someone told me if your having a girl you crave sweet things and savoury if its a boy ? Anyone heard that before ?


----------



## danapeter36

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girls how u all doing?
> 
> Whatcha all up to!???
> Im officially off work now for 2 n half weeks!? Oh and i got my letter thru from work about my maternity leave and they got the bloody day wrong i wanted march 1st and they put march 15th Grrrrr!!!

Lol. I am off from March 11th, loadsa ppl say thats not enough time esp since my due date has changed so much, and I could give birth end of march time, but we will see how I feel and what the scans/mw says!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I crave everything! Haha


----------



## lyndsey3010

25th feb I finish, woo hooo!

I have heard the sweet/savoury theory, I flitter between the 2, hope I'm not having a hermaphrodite!!!


----------



## mellllly

I am working up until the 6th march! Cant wait!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
i donno what i wanna watch tonight?


----------



## danapeter36

Me neither...I may finish earlier or later...I dont know, I guess I will see how mobile/bothered I am by that time haha x


----------



## lyndsey3010

My glider chair has just been delivered, OH is busy bolting it together now. Can't wait to plonk myself in it!


----------



## mama2b

Mmmmm well I have always craved sweets my whole life but now I just want more and more, they have to be fizzy ! 

OH has pissed me off, he is going to be late back so I am going to have to go and get kfc myself, I love seeing the look on their faces when I pull up at drive thru as they must expect to see a family of four from the amount of food i order :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Talking of drive thru's, my town has the country's first drive thru boots, I'm dying for a prescription to try it out!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Drive through boots what the hell!


----------



## danapeter36

wow a drive thru boots!!!
'What can I get you madam?'
'A pack of 24 super absorbent sanitary towels, a tube of hemoroid cream and rimmel nail varnish in ice blue please'


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> Drive through boots what the hell!

I know!! I've only been in once to buy a sandwich and checked with the girl that I couldn't have got that from the drive thru and she confirmed my suspicions! 
It will be handy when LO is here tho, no farting around getting him in and out of car, just drive right up to the window!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh dear what will they think of next!!

During busy months of summer Skegness has a walk thru mcdonalds.. :rofl:

I have different periods when I crave sweet things and then others when I want savoury..

Guess that means I am having a cross dresser :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

danapeter36 said:


> wow a drive thru boots!!!
> 'What can I get you madam?'
> 'A pack of 24 super absorbent sanitary towels, a tube of hemoroid cream and rimmel nail varnish in ice blue please'

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
I normally walk round my drive throught when i used to get drunk near mcdonalds! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

God it has been years since I have got drunk near a mcdonalds :rofl:

I have an urge to shop.. for shoes :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i wanna buy loads of shoes, but i know i wont wear them while im pregnant, my flats hurt me enough! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have too many shoes as it is.. Approx 150 pairs :cloud9:

The only clothes/shoes I am comfy in are Pjs and slippers!!

That is why I spend most my time indoors!!


----------



## hayley x

Heyy good evening all =] how is everyone? xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I have too many shoes as it is.. Approx 150 pairs :cloud9:
> 
> The only clothes/shoes I am comfy in are Pjs and slippers!!
> 
> That is why I spend most my time indoors!!

Holy moley that's a lot of shoes!


----------



## mama2b

So if you used the drive thru boots for a prescription but also wanted a chocolate bar or something you'd still have to park the car and get out ?! Its madness !!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

lyndsey3010 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I have too many shoes as it is.. Approx 150 pairs :cloud9:
> 
> The only clothes/shoes I am comfy in are Pjs and slippers!!
> 
> That is why I spend most my time indoors!!
> 
> Holy moley that's a lot of shoes!Click to expand...

They are pretty and I am an addict!!

I love the film 'In her shoes' 

Because it is true what she says.. shoes don't make you look fat.. (unless you already have fat feet or are pregnant lol) 

..

Hey Hayley 

I'm hungry.. getting OH to take me to the chip shop soon wooohooo!!

Are you okay?! Looking forward to the weekend?!

Xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

mama2b said:


> So if you used the drive thru boots for a prescription but also wanted a chocolate bar or something you'd still have to park the car and get out ?! Its madness !!!

A good point. I'm gonna try it soon as I get a prescription!


----------



## hayley x

hey =] ahhh chippy i wanna go...ive already had a chicken nugget happy meal today (oooh i love it!) so i cant really have more take out food =[ what do you have at chippy? Im good thanks, went kiddi care today =] but have work tomorro grrrr, cant wait for baby to come so i can stop!! are you looking forward to the weekend? xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

hayley x said:


> hey =] ahhh chippy i wanna go...ive already had a chicken nugget happy meal today (oooh i love it!) so i cant really have more take out food =[ what do you have at chippy? Im good thanks, went kiddi care today =] but have work tomorro grrrr, cant wait for baby to come so i can stop!! are you looking forward to the weekend? xxx

It's Friday! Fish and chips are obligatory!! There is a battered sausage with my name on!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Hayley!!


I not looking forwards till tomo! kinda hoping bubs would come out tonight so i dont have to go :rofl: (As look as she/he is ok) lol


----------



## hayley x

noooo not yet, then i will definately lose the race and have nothin left to keep my days rolling past, i will completely give up and go depressed!! haha! Just ring in and say how much pain your in with your back or something or stay up all night and roll into work looking dreadful and they may send u home hehe xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

ello alll ......... yayyyyyyyyy its Friday !!! :happydance::happydance: and my man is cooking me chips, chilli and cheese .... and he did the shopping for me tonight .... :) yayooooo 

Congrats on your scan Mellly ..your so lucky i am debating whether to get one .... they only cost £90 and theres a place down the road so maybe ;)


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: i hate my brother!!

He pushed me 4 times! complete wanker! and nearly down the stairs! :hissy: i ran away i couldnt breathe crying my eyes out down the road! my older brother picked me up and has come to sort it out :( i havent felt baby move since


----------



## HannahGraceee

Every ones stoped talking :(

btw felt bubs kicked like 10000 times since then lol


----------



## kellysays2u

Ok I am not reading the 30 something pages I missed last night so if anything really exciting happened someone better tell me lol. 

Oh and to hannah and anyone else who asked about my facebook yes it is a bump pic. And to anyone who didnt get that i had one lol. The names kelly dupuis and the network is either us or north america or something lol. Or you can just use this email... 
[email protected] its not my actual email that I use but its my facebook email lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Kelly 

We had a discussion about Battery operated Boyfriends :rofl:

I had the hugest portion of chips, saveloy and curry sauce :happydance: Chip shop near me is the BESTEST!! 

Feel like the biggest pig ever now haha

Hannah I'm waiting for you to do a list of when you predict people will pop!!

Oh yeah question for everyone...

What factors contribute to babys weight?!?

xXx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:| bit upset no ones asked how i am.. considering the post i made


----------



## kellysays2u

lol the lovely BOB conversation. I don't need one of those lol my bf has more sex drive then probably three girls could handle lol. Although thats not true for when my sex drive was way to high in second trimester... he couldn't deal with me lol. OH BTW I am out of the hospital! Blood was clear from infection and so was urine. Fundal/Uterine height was a week off but thats cause she thinks I am just gonna have a smaller baby cause the ultra sound was spot on lol. I start childbirth classes... well they said march 11th but then I told them my due date was april 8th and thats before the classes even end so they may just move me in early to the ones going on now lol. Especially since they still don't think I will go by 38 weeks.


----------



## kellysays2u

Hannah HOW ARE YOU? Sorry as I said I didn't read the 30 pages I missed it was just to much lol. Why would your brother push you like that. I would have smacked him across the face... Actually not true I probably would have ran down the street crying...


----------



## kellysays2u

And ash I don't know really what contributes to birth weight. I think its partially what you eat but mostly its just the baby. I don't think any of us eat quite enough to have to worry about it though cause I told my doc about what I was eating as I felt it was like way a lot and they told me that it takes a crap load of really bad food to make the baby be to big. So she told me to keep eating whatever I wanted as much as I wanted and unless I gained more then 2 pounds in a week they wouldn't be worried lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :| bit upset no ones asked how i am.. considering the post i made

I'm sowwwwwwwie Han :shy:

I hope someone in the house has sorted your bro out!! 
It makes me SO effing angry when blokes push about ladies.. espesh my fellow pregnant ladies :hugs:

Glad bubs is moving again!!! 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

sorry i do really sound like a attention seeker a bit, but i just need comforting sometimes :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs:
:hugs:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Aawww thanks hun! 

im glad i didnt reach for my ciggies i have in my draw tonight

COME ON WILL POWER :p :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

You guys are boring tonight!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I just had a quick tennis match and a couple rounds of boxing lol 

I was asking about birth weight because..

Me and my friend were talking the other night and she said that she bets I have at least at 8lb baby because Dan is 5 ft 8 and I am 5 ft 5.5.. and pre pregnancy I was a UK size 10-12.. 

And her sister had a baby last year that was 7lb 2, and my baby won't be that small because of mine and Dans statistics.. 

Her sister had a baby last april, and her sister is about 5 ft 4, her sisters now ex is at least 5 ft 10/11.. and pre pregnancy her sister was a size 12.

I was sat there thinking so where have you got this 'knowledge' from.. 

My mum is 5 ft 4 (and she was a size 12 pre pregnancy with me) and my dad is 5 ft 9 (and pretty big built) but I was 2 weeks late and weighed 7lb 2. 

I hate it when people compare my pregnancy and my baby to other people who have already had a kid. 

I know 8lb these days isn't huge but I wasn't fat pre pregnancy (although I constantly thought I was) and I don't have a huge bump! 

Her comment just really wound me up :hissy: I felt like she was trying to imply I was fat pre pregnancy (and possibly now?!) :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Dont worry hun every pregnancy is diffrent and i dont no where the hell your friend has got her imformation from! 

marcs mum had 11 pound baby, and shes small! so that doesnt make sense! 

i still cant bealive a whole bunch of us might be pushing babys out our minnies the same time! cant wait to find out what us yellow girls are having


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey i is back, was havin dinner then prancin bout!
Anyone findin it hard to sit in a good position i just duno how to lie on ma bed with ma laptop grrr!!

Hanna how u feelin now? did your bro gettin sorted? Why did he push u??? xx


----------



## kellysays2u

I cant wait to find out what you guys are having either. Its going to be so exciting. And I really wouldn't worry ashy it doesn't matter what size you are its the baby not you. I mean yes it is more likely if you are small for the baby to be small just cause you can't physically hold a REALLY big baby lol. But its more just what the baby wants and how far gone you go hun. I am sorry were boring tonight han I am trying to spend time with OH or he will kick me off here for another whole day and I will probably cry lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I know!! 
I still laugh when I think there was a whole load of us all around the world humping on the same day :rofl:

I can't wait for the first one of us april ladies to pop!!

I know we have ages yet (or it feels like ages anyway) but with the amount of people each month that have gone early so far there will surely be a good few of the April lot that go in March!!!


----------



## kellysays2u

I cant find anyway to sit that is comfortable either my back or my hips kill.. The only way that is comfortable is my back but were not allowed to lie that way! 
Ash technically we all only have 8 weeks till we are full term then those babies can start popping out lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

He pushed me cos hes a complete wanker a times :rofl: everythings is ok now tho! -

(Btw he is the same one from when my mum was on hoiliday if anyone remebers) :rofl:

i cant wait to txt every on here to tell them if i have agirl or a boy! i just want her or him out now!


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> I cant find anyway to sit that is comfortable either my back or my hips kill.. The only way that is comfortable is my back but were not allowed to lie that way!
> Ash technically we all only have 8 weeks till we are full term then those babies can start popping out lol.


YAY :rofl: finally we have some conversation going!! :rofl:

My hip and my back KILL me! i dont wanna go to walk tomo it hurts so much! 

My ticker is when we have 1 month to go i cant wait.. thinking back it used to me like 8 months to go when i first found out lol :cloud9: CANT WAIT!


----------



## mz_jackie86

i wanna buy one of them big cushion things so i can lean up against it i hate bein uncomfortable!!!! 

Brothers can be poo at times!!!!least it sorted now xx


----------



## kellysays2u

Hannah you dont really want little one now its still to early he/she would be really sick and that would be no fun!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yess I remember Han.. 
I couldn't wait for your parents to get back so he would stop acting like such a d*ck!! 

My back is killing me.. my mum has told me that if I speak to the midwife about it she should give me some kind of back support.. first time I've heard of it.. but I really can't take the pain! 

I'm only comfy laid on my back too but as we aren't meant to I try to sit up as much as I can :cry:

Omg the day I can text and tell you all that I've got a little boy or a little girl will be the greatest!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> Hannah you dont really want little one now its still to early he/she would be really sick and that would be no fun!

I know i dont want her/him if she not cook properly :rofl: i just wanna meet them, have a cuddle and a kiss and put them back in! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Yess I remember Han..
> I couldn't wait for your parents to get back so he would stop acting like such a d*ck!!
> 
> My back is killing me.. my mum has told me that if I speak to the midwife about it she should give me some kind of back support.. first time I've heard of it.. but I really can't take the pain!
> 
> I'm only comfy laid on my back too but as we aren't meant to I try to sit up as much as I can :cry:
> 
> Omg the day I can text and tell you all that I've got a little boy or a little girl will be the greatest!!!! :cloud9:


I was gonna txt you today actually! on the way to basingstoke shopping today, make was being a prick and moaning like a baby!

"_I dont wanna fucking go shopping_ <--*NOB!*:rofl:

Then he saw this little black hoodie for the baby which i got and he strat cheering up! then he saw the manU kit! hes whole face alight with gleee and stoped being a winny baby plus i got him mcdonalds:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hmm I wonder if any of us will have super quick labours.. 

I can predict it now..

One of us will moan about back ache.. go to the toilet and come back online with a baby :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Yess I remember Han..
> I couldn't wait for your parents to get back so he would stop acting like such a d*ck!!
> 
> My back is killing me.. my mum has told me that if I speak to the midwife about it she should give me some kind of back support.. first time I've heard of it.. but I really can't take the pain!
> 
> I'm only comfy laid on my back too but as we aren't meant to I try to sit up as much as I can :cry:
> 
> Omg the day I can text and tell you all that I've got a little boy or a little girl will be the greatest!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> I was gonna txt you today actually! on the way to basingstoke shopping today, make was being a prick and moaning like a baby!
> 
> "_I dont wanna fucking go shopping_ <--*NOB!*:rofl:
> 
> Then he saw this little black hoodie for the baby which i got and he strat cheering up! then he saw the manU kit! hes whole face alight with gleee and stoped being a winny baby plus i got him mcdonalds:rofl:Click to expand...

Food and Football the way to 90% blokes hearts :rofl:

Dan has been really good about going shopping for the baby, but pre pregnancy if I wanted to go shopping he would say okay and if I was longer than say an hour he would be such a baby!! 

Ahhh men are sooo silly :bike:


----------



## mz_jackie86

I just realised i dnt have a tx buddy??? Dana is my preggers buddy but i gt no tx 1....any volunteers????

Im off to bed now..well ill attempt it night girls spk to u 2moro xxxx


----------



## hayley x

i cant wait for the first april mummy to pop, it will make it even more exciting, just think in less than 8 weeks we will be full term that is scarey!! 

what do you think your havin ashleigh? a boy or girl. I think hannah will have a girl she likes wayyy too many sweets hehe!! you watch she will surprise us all and pop out a little blue bundle!! what do you think your havin hannah? what about you others that dont know?

I just took a pic at 29+2 and i actually think i finally look pregnant even if its measuring 2 weeks behind im sooo excited its growing at last hehe.


xxx


----------



## hayley x

mz_jackie86 said:


> I just realised i dnt have a tx buddy??? Dana is my preggers buddy but i gt no tx 1....any volunteers????
> 
> Im off to bed now..well ill attempt it night girls spk to u 2moro xxxx

I'll be your text buddy =] 

Nite xx hope you manage to get some good sleep xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I honestly don't have any feeling as to what I'm having. 

Most people think a girl and a select few think a boy.. 

I posted a bump pic the other day and mine is completely differently shaped to yours Hayley.. Ooooo 

7 weeks and 5 days until full term!! That is just some scary sh*t!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> i cant wait for the first april mummy to pop, it will make it even more exciting, just think in less than 8 weeks we will be full term that is scarey!!
> 
> what do you think your havin ashleigh? a boy or girl. I think hannah will have a girl she likes wayyy too many sweets hehe!! you watch she will surprise us all and pop out a little blue bundle!! what do you think your havin hannah? what about you others that dont know?
> 
> I just took a pic at 29+2 and i actually think i finally look pregnant even if its measuring 2 weeks behind im sooo excited its growing at last hehe.
> View attachment 10822
> 
> 
> xxx

I cant decided what im gonna have to be honest, im leaning towars BOY! well most of the time, i want OH to be able to carry on his family name, and have a little friend to watch ManU with! :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I honestly don't have any feeling as to what I'm having.
> 
> Most people think a girl and a select few think a boy..
> 
> I posted a bump pic the other day and mine is completely differently shaped to yours Hayley.. Ooooo
> 
> 7 weeks and 5 days until full term!! That is just some scary sh*t!!!!

my bump is still low (imo) cuz when i compare it to others there bumps come out from their boobs pretty much lol but mine dont!! 

omg that makes it sound proper close (even though i rekon i will go over so it will be wayy more time than that left for me hehe)

xxx


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait for the first april mummy to pop, it will make it even more exciting, just think in less than 8 weeks we will be full term that is scarey!!
> 
> what do you think your havin ashleigh? a boy or girl. I think hannah will have a girl she likes wayyy too many sweets hehe!! you watch she will surprise us all and pop out a little blue bundle!! what do you think your havin hannah? what about you others that dont know?
> 
> I just took a pic at 29+2 and i actually think i finally look pregnant even if its measuring 2 weeks behind im sooo excited its growing at last hehe.
> View attachment 10822
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> I cant decided what im gonna have to be honest, im leaning towars BOY! well most of the time, i want OH to be able to carry on his family name, and have a little friend to watch ManU with! :rofl:Click to expand...

Oooh yeh, i remember thinkin our bumps looked the same, but then you like lots of sweets which leans more towards girly. I hate guessing, why couldnt u have found out lol!! 

hahaha ManU, my oh rekons hes gunna take his son to the first game theyre playin after hes born :dohh: hes so silly!! poor boy will probably get kicked in the head with a football. But whether u have a boy or girl u can bet he will make it watch footy regardless!! xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mine now starts underneath my boobs.. that is because LO is now head down I think.. 

I think a lot of the rumours are a load of balls.. otherwise I really will be giving birth to a cross dresser haha.. 

When do midwives etc get concerned about the position of the baby?!?


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

You can get headphones like ear protectors but i wont let him/her go till there atleat 1 or 2!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Mine now starts underneath my boobs.. that is because LO is now head down I think..
> 
> I think a lot of the rumours are a load of balls.. otherwise I really will be giving birth to a cross dresser haha..
> 
> When do midwives etc get concerned about the position of the baby?!?

It hurts under my boobis BAD!

well it hurts every where i cant move sometimes!:hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh do you no the little envolpe symbol next to the title april mummies in 3rd tri section, hoover over it and see how many posts in this section you have done


----------



## hayley x

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Mine now starts underneath my boobs.. that is because LO is now head down I think..
> 
> I think a lot of the rumours are a load of balls.. otherwise I really will be giving birth to a cross dresser haha..
> 
> When do midwives etc get concerned about the position of the baby?!?

Mine doesnt start under my boobs but my LO has been head down since my 21 week scan :S

Yeh so do i cuz my baby's heart rate is always over 150 which suggests girl, but he was clearly a boy at my last 3 scans hehe!! Hahahaha cant wait to see what sex your baby is =]

I dont know, cause wen i had midwife th other day he was still head down but now back to back which i dont want =[ she didnt seem concerned just yet but i think it would cause problems at birth if he stayed tht way?

what position is your baby in, when u seein midwife next? 

xxx


----------



## hayley x

yeh under my boobs its all bruised and kinda like prickly to touch thats the best way to describe it. lol i think it said i only had 136 post, feels like i talk way more than that!! lol xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I only have 176!!! That is PANTS!!

All the midwife could tell me on weds at the hospital was that baby is head down.. and all kicks are in my fricking ribs.. some times it feels like LO is trying to kick off my boobs! 

Before this past week baby has been lying across my stomach and that is why I was feeling loads more kicks than I do now!

I have my 28 weeks appointment this Tuesday coming.. even though by then we shall all be 29 weeks & 6 days. 

I think the midwife in Leicester can't count!! 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

502 :blush:


----------



## hayley x

i find it fascinating how the midwife can give you a few prods and tell u how the baby is laying!! i think if she said it was head down then it would be back up as she wrote in my notes he was back to back so dunno if they have to note it down or something? 

Before now my lo was head down on his side with his back on my right and arms and legs on my righ, so i was getting kicks round my side really far round lol 

xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I just need to start chatting rubbish all the time..

It does feel like I am always posting though, and moaning a lot.. I can't help it though.. if I moan to Dan too much he goes moody with me because he thinks I'm not excited about the baby..

I am super excited about baby I just can't be doing with the backache, and the boob ache and not getting comfy when I want to sleep.. and definitely being without him :hissy:


----------



## hayley x

men just dont seem to understand how much strain pregnancy is on our bodies, dont think they really realise that we are growin AND carrying another person around in our bodies!! omg reading that even makes me think its weird!! what will you miss about being pregnant? xx


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> 502 :blush:

\\:D/ wow x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I will miss the kicks definitely.. sometimes I can be in a super mad mood and it only takes a couple of kicks off LO to cheer me right up.. 

I will definitely miss being fussed over.. I think if I'm always moaning of back ache after LO is born people will just tell me to shut up :dohh:

A part of me will miss not having to go on diets etc.. 

Pre pregnancy I was always on some kind of diet or barely eating a thing and doing major exercise.. it has been rather nice to take a break from it all..


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wanna be a bnb addict!

ive lost weight :|


----------



## chel27

hello you crazy people :happydance: how are you all??

have i missed much?

been looking after my son cos he been poorly :cry: 

hope you all good xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

CHEL! 
No tonights be quite :( 

FFS i hate living so close to town centre, someone broken in somewhere all i can hear is F-ing alarms!


----------



## HannahGraceee

thank god! fianlly stoped as soon as i posted that! :happydance:


----------



## chel27

hey hannah hun u good?? mmmmmm does seem bit quiet!! must be cos i wasnt here lmao xx the joys of town centre on a friday night eh!! lol 

i aint stopped eating SERIOUSLY!!! lol its becoming an issue now lol x


----------



## kellysays2u

Sorry I was off for awhile OH and I had to have quality time. I finally agreed to play one of his little shooter ps3 games with him and he gets mad cause I die and we fail the mission! What does he expect lol. At least I play with him all the other guys he talks to complains cause there gf's dont play lol. I think he gave up on me though cause he went outside to build a sledding trail to play on tomorow so now I am allowed back on here!
I do love being home again but I think I liked sleeping on the hospital bed better... It adjusted so I COULD sleep on my back cause i could have it up at enough of an angle... I think after I have the baby I will miss feeling the kicks and my belly and OH giving me back rubs whenever I ask. Other then that I think I will be thouroughly happy to be able to sleep on my stomach again! Thats the only way I ever used to be able to sleep.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I havent eaten much sinse i hate tangtastics and pishito nuts at about 7


----------



## kellysays2u

well at least now i have one friend on facebook from here lol. Thank you Jackie!


----------



## hayley x

you can add me to facebook if u like =] hayley hockton xx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I havent eaten much sinse i hate tangtastics and pishito nuts at about 7

hannah you naughty girl why are you eating nuts??? :dohh::dohh:


----------



## hayley x

why not eat nuts?? :S xx


----------



## kellysays2u

I added you! We both have bump pictures to lol.


----------



## kellysays2u

You can eat nuts. They tested it now and said its not bad. The only people that have to worry about it is if there OH's are allergic to but then I wouldn't think they would have it around anyways lol.


----------



## mummy to be

you can add me as well if you like.
Mandy Gill

Has anyone else got random people adding them to FaceBook and MySpace... like random guys... who wanna meet up with you and tell you how good you look pregnant etc etc??? 
I have had sooo many and i am not liking it... 
I am putting up "update" pics on Facebook and MySpace for my friends and family to see (cause we live over 11 hours away from them all) and i thought this would be a great idea and to show off how i am looking and how big i am getting... 
There are a few pics in there like with shorts or a skirt on and my bra (bare belly ones) and i think that is ok........ there is one in my undies and a bra..... does anyone think they are "half naked or innapropriate"??? 
My OH's sister just text HIM (not me HIM) and asked why are there half naked pictures of me on the net?? I am like what!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he asked what pics and i showed him (he knew about them anyway) but he said they are fine... what is her problem??? Do you think they are inappropriate.. 
I will attach the pics that i think are in question...
What you think???
 



Attached Files:







random 2 021.JPG
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 1









random 2 025.JPG
File size: 94.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HannahGraceee

I got told you can eat all nuts expect peanuts


----------



## hayley x

the onli nut i try not to eat too much of is peanuts but no one in my or oh family have any sort of allergy to them. other nuts are perfectly fine ive been told? xx


----------



## hayley x

yayy =] i keep changin my piccy i cant decide whether to show off my bump or my scan pics haha xx


----------



## kellysays2u

lol yeah my scan picies aren't that great thats why I do the bump pictures. and mandy i cant find you! I looked through all the pages and no one from australia or that look really like you lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Beddy byes for me :)

Up for dreeded work in 8 hours! :hissy:

Oh and chel forgot to say i hope you little one if feels better soon x


----------



## kellysays2u

oh wait i found you through hayleys facebook.


----------



## kellysays2u

Night Night hannah! Sorry you have to work tomorow. The weekends are always quiet around here with you working and everyone else having a life lol.


----------



## mummy to be

mummy to be said:


> you can add me as well if you like.
> Mandy Gill
> 
> Has anyone else got random people adding them to FaceBook and MySpace... like random guys... who wanna meet up with you and tell you how good you look pregnant etc etc???
> I have had sooo many and i am not liking it...
> I am putting up "update" pics on Facebook and MySpace for my friends and family to see (cause we live over 11 hours away from them all) and i thought this would be a great idea and to show off how i am looking and how big i am getting...
> There are a few pics in there like with shorts or a skirt on and my bra (bare belly ones) and i think that is ok........ there is one in my undies and a bra..... does anyone think they are "half naked or innapropriate"???
> My OH's sister just text HIM (not me HIM) and asked why are there half naked pictures of me on the net?? I am like what!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he asked what pics and i showed him (he knew about them anyway) but he said they are fine... what is her problem??? Do you think they are inappropriate..
> I will attach the pics that i think are in question...
> What you think???

??
opps forgot to attach them
 



Attached Files:







random 2 021.JPG
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 4









random 2 025.JPG
File size: 94.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Beddy byes for me :)
> 
> Oh and chel forgot to say i hope you little one if feels better soon x


night night hun!! awww thanks hun im sure he will be ok soon xxx


----------



## chel27

ohhhh well maybe im dumb then lol i was told not to eat nuts during pregnancy incase LO is allergic to them!! plus i have hayfever and so does my OH so better to be safe xx


----------



## mummy to be

Mandy Gill from Australia - should be the first one on there... with the same pic as my avatar as on here... i think :)


----------



## hayley x

I suppose it depends how people view it. to me i dont feel its inappropriate, as your doing to to show off your bump (some people add piccies like this without being pregnant and they dont get moaned at) personally i havent added my bump piccies of me in just my underwear to facebook simply cause i dont want everyone to see them but thats my choice. as long as you and your oh are happy with your pics then i dont see the harm? xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

A dont think there inappropriate but some people do I guess. I think its completely fine to have a picture of your belly online. Its not like your posting regular pictures in sexual poses on the internet. Then I would be like woah mandy you got some questionable photos there for a pregnant woment. But on my myspace I have pics of me in a bathing suit to show off my bump. Whats the difference really. Your fine as long as your OH doesn't mind. Cause you might get weird perverted comments but thats just natural cause men are pigs.


----------



## kellysays2u

I found you mandy. I had to go to Hayleys facebook friends list and then search but I found it!


----------



## kellysays2u

AHHHH apparently my 2 aunts and one of my uncles who I really dont like and do not at all approve of me being pregnant have facebooks. I only know cause they added my sister and not me (kinda makes me sad) but now unless I make sure my full page is private to anyone they can read all my information and stuff... and ughh... I actually used to love these two aunts until one of them was going to pay for me to be sent off to boarding school and the other yelled at me when I told my cousin I was pregnant cause apparently I made her feel akward infront of her friends. Shes older then me she should no how to deal with it damnit!


----------



## mummy to be

Awww thanks ladies :) 
I am just kinda annoyed that she is asking Allan and not me :( Just i only text her the other day and she completely ignored me (which pissed me off)..... But yeah i didnt think there was anything wrong with them ..........


----------



## mummy to be

i accepted your friends request kelly :) :) :)


----------



## hayley x

i cant see what it has to do with her ne way tbh? maybe she text him wantin to cause trouble cause she thought he wouldn know about them or something? or is she not like tht? xx


----------



## mummy to be

yes that is what i am thinking hey... he knows about them anyways so who cares really... 
Your right kelly i have seen other pics on other peoples pages that are full nudity and sexually indented and mine are definately not like that!!!! 
Kinda annoyed me but eh... she will get over it i am sure. just annoyed me that she texted him about it and not me.... :( Ohhh welll 

How is everyones day????


----------



## mz_jackie86

Heya,

Well i slept till half 3 not cant sleep and im thinkin of food lol!!
I just read my glucose letter and apparantly i gota eat loadsa fatty stuff WTF!! FOR 3 DAYS!!! Oh well if one must lol!!!

Mandy i added u 2 FB!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> ohhhh well maybe im dumb then lol i was told not to eat nuts during pregnancy incase LO is allergic to them!! plus i have hayfever and so does my OH so better to be safe xx

Shit :| it hayfever surpose to effect my nut eating? :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mandy I don't think those pictures are inappropriate at all hun.. some people are just prudish.. 

I'm one of these awful people that has pictures of that nature from pre pregnancy.. I like to remind myself I wasn't always a heffer haha!!

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

im knackered! just on lunch


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I would be too!! 

What the heck are they thinking getting you to mop!! :hugs:


----------



## navarababe

omg im soooooooo bored. Why is it everyone i talk to says im going to drop early because im carrying low??? ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## MelanieSweets

mz_jackie86 said:


> Heya,
> 
> Well i slept till half 3 not cant sleep and im thinkin of food lol!!
> I just read my glucose letter and apparantly i gota eat loadsa fatty stuff WTF!! FOR 3 DAYS!!! Oh well if one must lol!!!
> 
> Mandy i added u 2 FB!!
> 
> xx

Oh hun ... sorry you couldnt sleep i slept like a log but woke up with swollen hands again i will have to mention it to midwifey on Tues .....cant wait for my appointment! 

Oh and i dont have any txt buddys either :cry: ..... so if your interested PM me with your number hun .... I am also on facebook so if you want that just give me a shout !!! ..... off out to meet my mum for coffee and a bit of shopping now .... bye for now ladies :hug:


----------



## LittleBee

Hello April moms! Just popping in to say good afternoon! Is everything ok?


----------



## mellllly

Hi ladies

Finally back - busy day! Had my scan eeek!
She is gorgeous, measuring perfectly - She is a little cheeky one haha!

I got 20 odd photos printed and 30 ish on disk, i also got a 20 min dvd
Not bad!!
 



Attached Files:







1_7.JPG
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 6









1_5.JPG
File size: 67.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey how is everyone? Ash just cause you have pictures of you like that pre-pregnancy does not make you awful. I used to at one point to lol. Now they all just sit on OH's computer in a hidden folder so that only he can see them lol. But that was his doing. 


Babies kicking up a storm... i think she likes the cereal I ate today lol.


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww melly those scan pictures are gorgeous. I want to see my little princess in 3-D now gosh darnit. I am jealous lol.


----------



## chel27

awwww melly what gorgeous pictures!!! im jealous to now!!! xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

love the piccies melly
you lucky sod lol:happydance:
shes soo gorgeous and
i love the cheeky grin!!

xx​


----------



## hayley x

awww look at her shes gorgeous!! =] can i ask, did she have her hand over her face? its just ive noticed that people who have 4d scans around 26 - 29 weeks all seem to say their little one had its hand over their face. mine did at 27+5 weeks. just thought maybe it could be to do with the stage of gestation if tht makes sense? just curious!! but she does look sooo cute and comfy in there hehe!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww Mellly Super cute pics!!!


im in bed in my jammys already im KNACKERED!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> im in bed in my jammys already im KNACKERED!


in bed already??? :rofl::rofl: bless ya xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey peeps!!!

Im munchin on the most yummiest sarnie ever.....got french stick (warm and soft) with ham and coleslaw mm mm mmmmmm!!! Oh and hula hoops yummy!!!

Melly ur photos r well cute i gota wait til the 4th for mine..maaaan hope it goes quickly!!

Hows evry1 2day?? xx


----------



## hayley x

omg im starvin...!! are we allowed coleslaw? I really fancied some the other day but werent sure if we were allowed it?? but warm french stick...my mouth is watering lol!!

yours is only like 11 days away that will come round pretty quick. I love 4d scans cant wait to see piccys =]

I had work today it was pants =[ what about youu? xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yer coleslaw is allowed, so is mayonniase long as its not home made...which made my pregnancy cos i cant live without it!
I slept till 1 lol cos woke up last night n cudnt get back to sleep then had my mate over...who havin relationship issues but thats it today!Just chillin now!

OMG i cant wait til weds its pay day...i been soooo poor lol!!!xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think were allowed colesaw! well ive eaten it lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey Melllly those pics are lovely, they are wonderfully clear, thats great! Not long and you'll be able to hold her in your arms.


----------



## hayley x

mz_jackie86 said:


> Yer coleslaw is allowed, so is mayonniase long as its not home made...which made my pregnancy cos i cant live without it!
> I slept till 1 lol cos woke up last night n cudnt get back to sleep then had my mate over...who havin relationship issues but thats it today!Just chillin now!
> 
> OMG i cant wait til weds its pay day...i been soooo poor lol!!!xx

***Off to raid fridge in search of coleslaw*** haha. Ive recently started eating mayonnaise as long as it says pasteurised on it, im getting more confident with what i eat now im coming to the end haha!!

Lol you dont need a reason to stay in bed til one...your pregnant its totally allowed =] Aww hope your friends ok!! 

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im having a very early night i think! well saying that ill properly been on his till 12 like always :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

I will probably be up late tonight. The miss america pageants on and I always watch it for the talent competition... ever since i was really little.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Aawww thats so sweeet!

:hissy: My boobies keep leaking!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yer hayley she is ok thanks, her bloke is really jealous so can be an arse but she a tough old bird lol!!

Im watchin harry potter!!Whoopie!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i really fancy a McDonalds!


+ I cant bealive there is 7 days left of January then we have 28 days of feb.. the its like a month left!!! :happydance: x


----------



## danapeter36

kellysays2u said:


> Hey how is everyone? Ash just cause you have pictures of you like that pre-pregnancy does not make you awful. I used to at one point to lol. Now they all just sit on OH's computer in a hidden folder so that only he can see them lol. But that was his doing.
> 
> 
> Babies kicking up a storm... i think she likes the cereal I ate today lol.

Same here, and no it doesn't make you awful at all. You have to spice things up occasionally lol.
Been busy today, looking for a new second hand car!


----------



## mellllly

hayley x said:


> awww look at her shes gorgeous!! =] can i ask, did she have her hand over her face? its just ive noticed that people who have 4d scans around 26 - 29 weeks all seem to say their little one had its hand over their face. mine did at 27+5 weeks. just thought maybe it could be to do with the stage of gestation if tht makes sense? just curious!! but she does look sooo cute and comfy in there hehe!! xxx


Yeh she had her hands around her face the majority of the time LOL!
I think its beacuse there isnt much room in there these days hehe!

I am soo happy with them I cant stop staring at her.
Everyone has said she looks like me, especially my mouth! hehe!
Sorry been popping on and off here today - busy day!

Chinese is on order - YUM!


----------



## danapeter36

:rofl:


HannahGraceee said:


> i really fancy a McDonalds!
> 
> 
> + I cant bealive there is 7 days left of January then we have 28 days of feb.. the its like a month left!!! :happydance: x

I had burger king today!!! Got a voucher booklet thingy from work lol xxx


----------



## danapeter36

mellllly said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> awww look at her shes gorgeous!! =] can i ask, did she have her hand over her face? its just ive noticed that people who have 4d scans around 26 - 29 weeks all seem to say their little one had its hand over their face. mine did at 27+5 weeks. just thought maybe it could be to do with the stage of gestation if tht makes sense? just curious!! but she does look sooo cute and comfy in there hehe!! xxx
> 
> 
> Yeh she had her hands around her face the majority of the time LOL!
> I think its beacuse there isnt much room in there these days hehe!
> 
> I am soo happy with them I cant stop staring at her.
> Everyone has said she looks like me, especially my mouth! hehe!
> Sorry been popping on and off here today - busy day!
> 
> Chinese is on order - YUM!Click to expand...

Isnt she stunning!!!
Love her!!!:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i really fancy a McDonalds!
> 
> 
> + I cant bealive there is 7 days left of January then we have 28 days of feb.. the its like a month left!!! :happydance: x
> 
> I had burger king today!!! Got a voucher booklet thingy from work lol xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: 

where do you work?


----------



## mellllly

I want her out now so I can have a cuddle LOL!
Only 9 and a bit weeks to go!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: ohh it starts sounding scary when you say 9 and a bit weeks to go lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

mellllly said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Finally back - busy day! Had my scan eeek!
> She is gorgeous, measuring perfectly - She is a little cheeky one haha!
> 
> I got 20 odd photos printed and 30 ish on disk, i also got a 20 min dvd
> Not bad!!

Awwwwwww :hug: sweet she is just gorgeous its her smile ... its huge ... looks like she is upto mischief in there .. how lush !! x you must be such a proud mummy makes me want one even more now !! ..... how long did the scan go on for hun ? xx :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

OMG! Hannah u scared me now when u put it like that! That not long at all eeek!


----------



## mellllly

I know - She looks soo cheeky! :cloud9:

I was in there for about an hour! Went soo quickly though!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol too long for me, I want my lil princess NOW! Lol, well what I mean is I want it to be mid march or something lol xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol and i cant bealive in 7 and a bit weeks im full term! and in 3 months ill have a baby!


----------



## danapeter36

Han I work for a fairtrade sweet, biscuits, coffee etc company but someone gave me a burger king voucher booklet! xxx


----------



## mellllly

I know - when you think I found out when I was 4 weeks so it was like ohh only 36 weeks to go! LOL!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Yeh i found out early too .. i thought i was 12 weeks but i was only like 7 grrr!! x x awww 1 hour isnt long enough i always think i could lay there for so much longer .... well looks like i may have to save some ££ next month and get one !!:happydance: yeeee .....you lot are getting me all excited !! ...... i went over to see mum earlier she has put some drawers in my old bedroom and put baby stuff in there she is such a minx :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Han I work for a fairtrade sweet, biscuits, coffee etc company but someone gave me a burger king voucher booklet! xxx

Do you get to eat the sweets and biscuits?


----------



## danapeter36

I do lol! Thats all I do at work now haha! I sell the stuff over the phone and eat it too haha


----------



## mz_jackie86

I found out at nearly 10 weeks i think! 
Scaryyyy shiznit lol!!


----------



## danapeter36

I found I was pregnant when I was three weeks. They thought she was ectopic so I had two ops, no idea how she survived the gas, and the drugs and the injections etc.


----------



## danapeter36

mz_jackie86 said:


> I found out at nearly 10 weeks i think!
> Scaryyyy shiznit lol!!

Did everyone find out later than me? I was throwing up from week 1 lol and did a test after about 4 days and then did one again at 3 weeks lol:rofl:
I just knew something was up!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i found out at 5 and a half weeks!


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> I do lol! Thats all I do at work now haha! I sell the stuff over the phone and eat it too haha

Is there a spare job as a sweets and buscuit taster?? :rofl: i dont like cofeee :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

I tested 2/3 days before missed period :bfn: as I was going for a pre op and something made me test as I knew they would ask if I was pregnant. I had my operation then got my :bfp: 3 days after lol. So i think about 5 ish weeks... time has really dragged. But weird to think it was last summer!! lol xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha I dont like coffee neither but the hot choc is LUSH! Coz they make it with the machines and whip the milk yum!
I'd love to work with ya, atm I am the work place fatty eating every second! I need a partner in crime!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol 5 weeks is early too isn't it!!! We must be in touch with our bodies lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

I didnt actually think i was preg as we were quite good with protection ... i came of the pill about 3 weeks before though as it was making a mardi cow ... and i fell a few weeks later ... and here we are :)


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I came off my pill June 12th as Peter and I were plannign a move to Canada. That fell through and he came back from Canada early July and then I got pregnant around 28th July, one day after my birthday.


----------



## mz_jackie86

I was an alcoholic (nt a real 1) till i found out i was pregnant hope baby comes out ok lol!! 

I Havent had sex in over a week now.....i need it!


----------



## mz_jackie86

And was on pill when i fell pregnant...that pill is shit lol!!!


----------



## hayley x

lol the month i got pregnant me and OH were in cyprus so we got a little merry on a few occasions with the lovely cocktails. Strange how the one month you get pregnant you seem to do all the things your not meant to do in pregnancy hehe!! 

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> I was an alcoholic (nt a real 1) till i found out i was pregnant hope baby comes out ok lol!!
> 
> I Havent had sex in over a week now.....i need it!

:rofl: :rofl:


You make me laugh!

try 2 months :dohh:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I havent had sex in ages, I bleed if I do :(


----------



## danapeter36

I wanna 4d scan now, but I cant afford it!!! Grrrrrrrr lol


----------



## hayley x

I havent either but thats my choice, iv totally gone off it. :blush: OH thinks its him lol xxx


----------



## hayley x

danapeter36 said:


> I wanna 4d scan now, but I cant afford it!!! Grrrrrrrr lol

Cant you go for the cheapest package?? Its really worth it if u can scrape the money together. :hugs: xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

2 months!!!!

Awww man i cant wait that long......are u meant to crave sex durin pregnancy!! Cos 2day i really really am!!! Lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: Dana why did you write on my wall! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> 2 months!!!!
> 
> Awww man i cant wait that long......are u meant to crave sex durin pregnancy!! Cos 2day i really really am!!! Lol

I just wanna be shagged! i dont care what 
where 
what postion 
anything!

JUST *NOW!*


----------



## kellysays2u

I was looking for a place that would do 4d scans around here... No one does it lol. I guess there not as popular in the states yet. My old hospital did them if you asked though but just for a few minutes to get pics and check out the hands and what not.


----------



## kellysays2u

lol hannah my OH looked over at that when i was reading it... he was like woah why wont he have sex with her shes gorgeous and i was like the baby kicked him and he goes oh... well tell him to suck it up he must not be a real man.


----------



## hayley x

Maybe you should come on holiday to England =] Waiting til baby is born to see it is just toooo long for me!! I find it fascinating how you can see what baby looks like when its in your tummy im gunna sound old but... 'the things they can do these days' hahaha xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> lol hannah my OH looked over at that when i was reading it... he was like woah why wont he have sex with her shes gorgeous and i was like the baby kicked him and he goes oh... well tell him to suck it up he must not be a real man.

Awww that really made me smile:blush:
i wish more men were like your OH! i picked the wrong hampshire to live in! :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

HannahGraceee said:


> mz_jackie86 said:
> 
> 
> 2 months!!!!
> 
> Awww man i cant wait that long......are u meant to crave sex durin pregnancy!! Cos 2day i really really am!!! Lol
> 
> I just wanna be shagged! i dont care what
> where
> what postion
> anything!
> 
> JUST *NOW!*Click to expand...

LOL funny how we always get back to this subject! lol Han what is wrong with your guy ....... it must upset you!


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mz_jackie86 said:
> 
> 
> 2 months!!!!
> 
> Awww man i cant wait that long......are u meant to crave sex durin pregnancy!! Cos 2day i really really am!!! Lol
> 
> I just wanna be shagged! i dont care what
> where
> what postion
> anything!
> 
> JUST *NOW!*Click to expand...
> 
> LOL funny how we always get back to this subject! lol Han what is wrong with your guy ....... it must upset you!Click to expand...

OMG! if you would have seen me last weekend when i started at his! :rofl:

i was crying my eyes out saying just shag me! :rofl::rofl::rofl: we got in a massive agurment, and i sratched his arm :rofl: i told him i wasnt gonna be there in the morning ( I was) and cried myself to sleep!:rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol Hannah u joker!!!!!

I wonder if my ex available but im hatin on him right now!!!!!

Owww such a dilemma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Lol Hannah u joker!!!!!
> 
> I wonder if my ex available but im hatin on him right now!!!!!
> 
> Owww such a dilemma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your ex?


----------



## MelanieSweets

he is so silly .... why doesnt he just let the preggo women have her way ... dont cross the preggo women !


----------



## mz_jackie86

yer babies dad........he gud for 1 thing only!!!


----------



## kellysays2u

lol yeah hannah you did pick the wrong hampshire. But then again over here everything else sucks. Like the fact having a baby if you don't have insurance is one of the most expensive things you will ever do lol. 
I do think I need to take a trip over to england and get a 4d scan but by the time I have the money to take a trip over I will be on my second baby (thats not gonna be for another 5 years or so) lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> yer babies dad........he gud for 1 thing only!!!

Oh right, i keep hearing you say ex, and i thought you were still together

i take it his a prick then?


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> lol yeah hannah you did pick the wrong hampshire. But then again over here everything else sucks. Like the fact having a baby if you don't have insurance is one of the most expensive things you will ever do lol.
> I do think I need to take a trip over to england and get a 4d scan but by the time I have the money to take a trip over I will be on my second baby (thats not gonna be for another 5 years or so) lol.

:rofl: lol you can send over more compliments too :rofl: the nicest male attenion ive had for MONTHS that hasnt been.. "_Show me your tits pregnant peoples are huge"_


----------



## mz_jackie86

A BIGGGGGGGG Prick....apparantly i slepty wit 50 guys to intentionally get preggers and im jus sayin its him for his money......actually i dnt want sex that badly lol!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> A BIGGGGGGGG Prick....apparantly i slepty wit 50 guys to intentionally get preggers and im jus sayin its him for his money......actually i dnt want sex that badly lol!!!

He Lose in the long run! never gets to see his child grow up


----------



## mz_jackie86

well im makin him take a dna test to prove he the dad then if he cant say its nt his!!
He is a plank actually but hey ho lol!!!!

im bored what u up 2?


----------



## navarababe

mz_jackie86 said:


> A BIGGGGGGGG Prick....apparantly i slepty wit 50 guys to intentionally get preggers and im jus sayin its him for his money......actually i dnt want sex that badly lol!!!

Join the club, my ex oh said the same. Hes kinda changed now tho x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yer he flips and changes all the tym...the other day he was tellin me he loved me!!

He just likes messin wit my mind...loser lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: my boyfriend some times say i doubt its mine anyway to piss me off! it works and i end up beating him up lol :rofl:

im about to have a jacket poeato with salad and chicken :):) x


----------



## navarababe

im having chips n mayo hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hayley x

Im havin licorice allsorts :S theyre not nice ther just ther so im eatin them lol!! xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol my step dad makin me an omelette yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hayley x

ummm wat flavour?? xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

i just had a chinese .......... hmmmm sweet n sour gave me heartburn though ....... Gaviscon at the ready !!


----------



## mz_jackie86

i had ham n tomato omelette!!!mm mm mmmm


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girlies!! How is everyone??

I am nesting today. I still have a bunch more vaccuming & dusting to do. I need to put the file box back in the closet (DH & I had it out last night filing our taxes). I have more laundry to do and enchiladas to fix for dinner. I made a strawberry cheesecake. 

I am offically feeling pregnant. It's like I have puffed up overnight. I feel huge. None of my size Medium baby doll T's will even fit me anymore.:cry: My feet & legs are killing me. I'm going to fix some food and put my feet up for a while to see if the swelling will go down then I gotta get busy cleaning again.

I hope everyone is well (I didnt read the pages I missed last night and today).

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know what you mean about feeling pregnant! god, i have bad back, legs, hips and ribs! :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

& god thing is my mums looking for a pram to buy me :) x


----------



## JeffsWife07

:happydance: That's great news Han. My mom is buying me a travel system later on. I want this one and that's prob what she will get.:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







travel system.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/acatalog/large_quinny_buzz3pkg_black.jpg

This is the one i want! i hope i get it lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

Wow! That's nice. I hope you get it too hun.
I just called my mom and there was no answer.......she might be out shopping too. *fingers crossed*


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol!
if my mum buys it she wont let me know shes buying it till just before the babys born so it can be a surpise :hissy:

its got awfully quiet in here


----------



## MelanieSweets

Evening Jeffswife and how ru hun ?? 

xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

lol
My mom can't keep anything from me. No matter how hard she tries.

It is quite in here and about to be quiter as I need to go put my feet up for a while. They hurt and are swollen. I think I'm swollen all over.

:hug:


----------



## JeffsWife07

MelanieSweets said:


> Evening Jeffswife and how ru hun ??
> 
> xx

Hi hun. I'm ok......def. feeling preggie today.

u?


----------



## HannahGraceee

OoOo Melanie has come to chat :):):) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh i was gonna say when do you think the earliest you can lose your plug is?


----------



## MelanieSweets

hello .... awww i am ok .. i have backache though .... i get so sleepy at this time of night too .... :sleep: 
Might be the chinese i had a while ago though lol


----------



## navarababe

What is everyone up to 2nite then? tele is rubbish :( im watching american pie - band camp. seen it about 100times :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

> Oh i was gonna say when do you think the earliest you can lose your plug is?

.


----------



## starryeye31

Im sitting here bored out of my mind watching hubby work on the babys room . I cant wait untill its finished .


----------



## HannahGraceee

does any one know the answer to my question?


----------



## starryeye31

I have no idea hun , but maybe you could look it up online .


----------



## chel27

evening ladies how are we all, i see you have been talking about sex again hannah tut tut lmao. 

anyone up to much??


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have, all i can find is... i think im losing my plug at 13 weeks and somthing about losing your plug at 33 weeks! :| just ive been have little loads of horrible discharge :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:o CHELLY!

todays been quiet with out you


----------



## princessttc

Mmmm i found this for u
In most cases the mucous plug usually comes out after having a cervical examination and obviously sometimes it just comes out by itself. Either way, this does not give any indication as to when labor may begin. It should of course also be said that not every women who is pregnant will even experience losing the mucous plug either

and then
If you are nearing full term and you lose your mucous plug then there is usually no need for you to call your doctor.
However if you are earlier than 36 weeks, or you have a history of preterm labor then you should call your doctor immediately.

Hope it helps, so i guess it can happen at anytime but generally closer to full term... However i also heard ur mucous plug can regenerate...

hope all is well x x x


----------



## JeffsWife07

Han ~ :hugs: I found this.... https://www.drspock.com/article/0,1510,5901,00.html


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :o CHELLY!
> 
> todays been quiet with out you


chelly?? :rofl::rofl:

awww blss ya honey!!! i have been playing monopoly with my OH and son and then been bleach cleaning lol 

how ya been hun??


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hugs: thanks girls! - i think maybe its just mass dishcharge! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :o CHELLY!
> 
> todays been quiet with out you
> 
> 
> chelly?? :rofl::rofl:
> 
> awww blss ya honey!!! i have been playing monopoly with my OH and son and then been bleach cleaning lol
> 
> how ya been hun??Click to expand...

Lol Been good, i ache all over and have finally found something i want 10 times more then sex, a nice long massage with candles and oils and creams and that massage lasts for ages! ahhh lush! lol you?? x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :o CHELLY!
> 
> todays been quiet with out you
> 
> 
> chelly?? :rofl::rofl:
> 
> awww blss ya honey!!! i have been playing monopoly with my OH and son and then been bleach cleaning lol
> 
> how ya been hun??Click to expand...
> 
> Lol Been good, i ache all over and have finally found something i want 10 times more then sex, a nice long massage with candles and oils and creams and that massage lasts for ages! ahhh lush! lol you?? xClick to expand...


OMG well at least it will give you sometihng bette to focus on :rofl: mmmm i love massages but i have as much luck getting ne of them as i do sex :rofl::rofl: what are your chances???

omg saying that my fanny has got so fat i dont think my OH's d**k would be able to get in :rofl::rofl::rofl:

looks like the roof has caved in on it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: :rofl: 
Your OH sounds too much like mine.... my chanced of sex are about 1/1000000 and massge about 1/100000 :rofl: 
and i bet if im lucky enough to get a massage it will be for 5 mins, be SHIT! and there will be no candles lol 

Last time me and marc had sex he basically felt like he ripped my minnie open! :|


----------



## HannahGraceee

+

Have you been given your forms for that grant yet? x


----------



## chel27

:rofl::rofl::rofl: errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr yea i think we have matching OH's cos i do ask for massage and he says "well only if you give me one" so i cant be arsed lol i might as well rub my back against a brick wall :rofl::rofl:



ouchy poor minnie :rofl:

and errrrrr no hun my midwife is useless and aint sent of for forms yet, what bout you??


----------



## JeffsWife07

Is anybody else plan on hanging wooden letters over their childs crib to spell out their name?

I want to but I don't know where to find the letters. and if I should get them already painted or let DH paint them. Any ideas???


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr yea i think we have matching OH's cos i do ask for massage and he says "well only if you give me one" so i cant be arsed lol i might as well rub my back against a brick wall :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ouchy poor minnie :rofl:
> 
> and errrrrr no hun my midwife is useless and aint sent of for forms yet, what bout you??

yeh i sent mine off on the 14th

i give marc facials and pedicures and still nothing in return! what a prick! x :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> Is anybody else plan on hanging wooden letters over their childs crib to spell out their name?
> 
> I want to but I don't know where to find the letters. and if I should get them already painted or let DH paint them. Any ideas???

i would love to i have no idea where to find them either, ill have to get mine after baby is born cos i donno which one its gonne be x lol x:rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr yea i think we have matching OH's cos i do ask for massage and he says "well only if you give me one" so i cant be arsed lol i might as well rub my back against a brick wall :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ouchy poor minnie :rofl:
> 
> and errrrrr no hun my midwife is useless and aint sent of for forms yet, what bout you??
> 
> yeh i sent mine off on the 14th
> 
> i give marc facials and pedicures and still nothing in return! what a prick! x :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


ohhhh lucky you girl, them forms seem like gold dust lol

:rofl::rofl:awwww so thats the least he can do for you then :rofl:

you got a picture of your OH?? (im just being nosey) lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol ill show the only one i can find on this laptop lol! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

My little sugar plum fairy :) awwww x :blush:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01154.JPG
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> My little sugar plum fairy :) awwww x :blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: awwww how sweet :rofl::rofl: omg did he acually let you do that to him????


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yep! lol were only been going out for like 3 weeks, he'd do what ever the hell i wanted back then! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh and do you know how many post you have to have before you become a BnB addict?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Yep! lol were only been going out for like 3 weeks, he'd do what ever the hell i wanted back then! :rofl:


:rofl::rofl: awww thats cos your pretty :happydance: plus its easy to get them to do things in the honeymoon period:rofl::rofl: no chance now :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Oh and do you know how many post you have to have before you become a BnB addict?

no hun im not sure, thought it was 2000 but obviusly not cos you gone past that :rofl:


----------



## chel27

where has everyone gone? :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## starryeye31

JeffsWife07 said:


> Is anybody else plan on hanging wooden letters over their childs crib to spell out their name?
> 
> I want to but I don't know where to find the letters. and if I should get them already painted or let DH paint them. Any ideas???

I plan to do this also , I know Kmart has some and I seen a few at walmart the other day , they were only 1.00 each but they didnt have all the letters I needed actually they only had the P . Im going to keep looking , I bet Target has them . I think you should let Jeff paint them .


----------



## JeffsWife07

starryeye ~ :hugs:

$1 @ K-Mart or Wal-Mart???? I found some online @ Baby Depot for $5 a piece. It would cost me $35 to spell out Marissa. 

I'm going to check prob Monday when we go to Wal-Mart to pic up Jeff's meds.

Should he paint them pink or what do you think???
I'll get him on that, the window frame, and the changing table this week. It's his birthday on Tuesday and he is off Monday, Tues & Weds.

How's the nursery coming hun??? Got anymore pics???

:hug:


----------



## starryeye31

yep they were on sale for a dollar at walmart but I think it could be because they only had a handful left and you couldnt spell out anything with the few they had . I think there are so many ways you could paint them , you could do stripes , polka dots , or whatever . The nursery is almost finished , dh put the door on today and painted it , its a real pretty color , its almost a peach color , its called loose powder . I got his crib bedding off layaway , now we just need the crib , Ive been looking and think I might have found the one I want at walmart , but its the wrong color , its cherry but if I dont find anything else that will be what we get . dh wants to buy the baby a bear rug for his room , lol I want an airplane rug . After the walls dry and dh puts the trim up I get to set up all the baby furniture I have so far and then I will get some pics to show you , lol I cant wait to see it . (((Hugzzzzz)))


----------



## starryeye31

Hey Chas , I was looking at wall letters online , go to this site , all kinds of ideas for painting the letters https://www.2littlemonkeys.com/crystal-letters_5662_p.htm


----------



## JeffsWife07

Thanks hun. I'm going to have a soak in the tub for a while as I am hurting all over. I will check out the site when I get back. :hugs:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Those are gorgeous and Jeff & I can decorate them like that.
Thanks hun. I bookmarked it to show to him.

:hug:


----------



## mummy to be

hey there ladies..how are you all???


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> where has everyone gone? :hissy::hissy::hissy:

I couldnt resit going to sleep :blush:

Im sorry :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> hey there ladies..how are you all???

Im good thanks How are you?? x :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi ladies:hi:

Ive come over today, can I join you all??


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ofcourse :)


----------



## lyndsey3010

Morning all!

Just caught up on yesterdays chat, I wasnt on much. Was in town buying boring things, got my free changing bag from Boots, which I personally don't like so still want to buy one :rofl: and last night we decided to go out for a chinese then climbed in to bed and caught up on this weeks 24. I am so in love with Jack Bauer!

I've got a million things to do today, have friends coming over for a roast with their little girl later so best get myself off to the supermarket. Enjoy whats left of the weekend girls and welcome over Jacqui!
XXXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks Hannah & Lyndsey:hugs:

well Im having a lazy sunday today....well I was until OH says 'shall we do this fish tank?' ohhhhhhhhhhhh I hate doing the fish tank!!:hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: Awww bless you! im gonna have a lazy sunday:)


----------



## danapeter36

Hi girls!
Well I have a massive day planned, got to carry on the search for a new car, prob get a second hand golf, and then we're going to see Peter's bro Nigel and then go looking for a sat nav coz Peter always gets lost when we're driving and it gets him all stressed and I cannot be doing with it lol. 
We had a lil intimate time last night, he gave me a nice massage since we can't you-know-what lol. Was really nice.
Hows you all? Glad to see you here Jacqui! xxx


----------



## mellllly

Morning!! Just flicked through last nights chat!
Hubby is out at the shop grabbing me some orange juice!! mmmm!

I have a lovely roast dinner at my mums at 4pm today - Roast Beef oh yes

From the moment I wake up all I think about is food! FATTY!


----------



## mellllly

oh and Welcome over Jacqui!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Morning!! Just flicked through last nights chat!
> Hubby is out at the shop grabbing me some orange juice!! mmmm!
> 
> I have a lovely roast dinner at my mums at 4pm today - Roast Beef oh yes
> 
> From the moment I wake up all I think about is food! FATTY!

:rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

That reminds me, I best put the chicken in or there will be no dinner for us! 

I know what you mean about food being on the brain mellly, Ive jusy polished off 4 peices of toast with marmalade and 2 cups of tea..and Im ready for my dinner:rofl:


----------



## mellllly

xxxjacquixxx said:


> That reminds me, I best put the chicken in or there will be no dinner for us!
> 
> I know what you mean about food being on the brain mellly, Ive jusy polished off 4 peices of toast with marmalade and 2 cups of tea..and Im ready for my dinner:rofl:

YUM - Its almost like I plan what I am eating from the moment I wake up - I am obsessed!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mellllly said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> That reminds me, I best put the chicken in or there will be no dinner for us!
> 
> I know what you mean about food being on the brain mellly, Ive jusy polished off 4 peices of toast with marmalade and 2 cups of tea..and Im ready for my dinner:rofl:
> 
> YUM - Its almost like I plan what I am eating from the moment I wake up - I am obsessed!Click to expand...

:rofl:

I dont plan, I just open fridge, grab and shove it in!:muaha:


----------



## mummy to be

Good evening ladies :) How are you all...
Awwww stop talking about yummy food hehehe i am so full i think i am going to pop but i still wanna eat more!!!! lol

What have you been doing on this lovely Sunday....
I got tomorrow off as well woot woot it is Australia Day tomorrow (monday ) heheheheh


----------



## mellllly

xxxjacquixxx said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> That reminds me, I best put the chicken in or there will be no dinner for us!
> 
> I know what you mean about food being on the brain mellly, Ive jusy polished off 4 peices of toast with marmalade and 2 cups of tea..and Im ready for my dinner:rofl:
> 
> YUM - Its almost like I plan what I am eating from the moment I wake up - I am obsessed!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I dont plan, I just open fridge, grab and shove it in!:muaha:Click to expand...


LOL - Shopping today, god knows what I am going to come home with!


----------



## mummy to be

awww i wanna go shopping lol :(


----------



## navarababe

me to :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Me threee :(


----------



## mummy to be

at least you guys have decent shops near you!!!
My closest shopping centre is over 2 hours away :( :( :( 
:hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Aawww hunn :(


Do you think imbeing rude by being annoyed with my friends? they said they would do me a baby shower, for the last weeekend in January, i havent heard anything about it? no dates, times anything, doubt they will ever do it! :cry:


----------



## MelanieSweets

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hi ladies:hi:
> 
> Ive come over today, can I join you all??

Welcome over Jacqui ... nice to see you here :):happydance:


----------



## MelanieSweets

mummy to be said:


> Good evening ladies :) How are you all...
> Awwww stop talking about yummy food hehehe i am so full i think i am going to pop but i still wanna eat more!!!! lol
> 
> What have you been doing on this lovely Sunday....
> I got tomorrow off as well woot woot it is Australia Day tomorrow (monday ) heheheheh


Awww mummy to be ..... Australia day reminds me of when i was over ....I travelled around western australia .... that was one of the best days of my life !! :cry: where are you going/what are you doing for it ?? xx


----------



## starryeye31

mellllly said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> That reminds me, I best put the chicken in or there will be no dinner for us!
> 
> I know what you mean about food being on the brain mellly, Ive jusy polished off 4 peices of toast with marmalade and 2 cups of tea..and Im ready for my dinner:rofl:
> 
> YUM - Its almost like I plan what I am eating from the moment I wake up - I am obsessed!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I dont plan, I just open fridge, grab and shove it in!:muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - Shopping today, god knows what I am going to come home with!Click to expand...

Have fun shopping today hun , I get to go tomorrow . I love to shop , how ever lately I seem to come home so sore from all the walking :(


----------



## starryeye31

JeffsWife07 said:


> Those are gorgeous and Jeff & I can decorate them like that.
> Thanks hun. I bookmarked it to show to him.
> 
> :hug:

I know your so lucky , Jeff is so awesome with his artwork , I have no idea who im gonna have paint mine , maybe my sons girlfriend , shes pretty good at artwork too, If I can just get her to do it she lives an hr away .


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey peeps,

Hows we all doin today, im chillin in bed sooooo bad!!But its sunday woppwoop!!
Got my glucosey testy thing tomorrow cnt be bothered to stay in hosp for couple hrs its sooooooo boring!!!

Whatcha all doin???xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: no one replys to my questions any more..


----------



## Laura--x

HannahGraceee said:


> Aawww hunn :(
> 
> 
> Do you think imbeing rude by being annoyed with my friends? they said they would do me a baby shower, for the last weeekend in January, i havent heard anything about it? no dates, times anything, doubt they will ever do it! :cry:

No i would be pissed off and annoyed! If they said they would do something then you expect them to do it.


----------



## hayley x

Heyy all =] Hope everyones okay. Just come on for a few mins, wanted to ask is it normal to have tummy ache? ive had it on and off throughout the day but its starting to worry me. Ive been feelin him move maybe not as much as normal but hes still movin often. xxx


----------



## Cymrukelz

hello, my first time over on 3rd tri! i was good and waited till i was 27weeks 
im due 27th april- suprise sex! getting anxious and scared now about the big day.. hope everyone is good!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Laura--x said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Aawww hunn :(
> 
> 
> Do you think imbeing rude by being annoyed with my friends? they said they would do me a baby shower, for the last weeekend in January, i havent heard anything about it? no dates, times anything, doubt they will ever do it! :cry:
> 
> No i would be pissed off and annoyed! If they said they would do something then you expect them to do it.Click to expand...

Same here Hannah. Why dont you sort of drop a hint? Say something like, 'oh I best get organising a baby shower, etc etc...' see if the y say anything.

I know I would..well Id bloody well ask em straight!:rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

hayley x said:


> Heyy all =] Hope everyones okay. Just come on for a few mins, wanted to ask is it normal to have tummy ache? ive had it on and off throughout the day but its starting to worry me. Ive been feelin him move maybe not as much as normal but hes still movin often. xxx

Is it constant hun or in waves?? Does your tummy go tight when having a pain? have they gotten worse or not? Sorry if TMI, But hows your bowels??
I have wind pains somedays which can be really painful.


----------



## chel27

well hello ya sexy ladies lol a big welcome over jacqui xx hope your all well, im just cooking my roast dinner mmmmmm yum yum!!

hannah ya naughty girl leaving me last night, i cried myself to sleep lmao

how are you all??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> well hello ya sexy ladies lol a big welcome over jacqui xx hope your all well, im just cooking my roast dinner mmmmmm yum yum!!
> 
> hannah ya naughty girl leaving me last night, i cried myself to sleep lmao
> 
> how are you all??
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awww!lol:rofl:

Im good thanks! you???


and i best not remind them this weekend im busy :rofl: x:dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol i got free internet borrowsing for a week! hehe :) x i love 02 surpised :rofl:

i never get never get anything really good! :dohh:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey ladies.. 

Welcome over Jacqui :happydance:

I will be so glad to see the back of this week. 
For the next 10 weeks I want to stay in bed and hide away. 
The world is a horrible place :cry:

I hope you have all had a better week/weekend 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> Welcome over Jacqui :happydance:
> 
> I will be so glad to see the back of this week.
> For the next 10 weeks I want to stay in bed and hide away.
> The world is a horrible place :cry:
> 
> I hope you have all had a better week/weekend
> 
> xXx

i had a complete shit friday night tbh :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..
> 
> Welcome over Jacqui :happydance:
> 
> I will be so glad to see the back of this week.
> For the next 10 weeks I want to stay in bed and hide away.
> The world is a horrible place :cry:
> 
> I hope you have all had a better week/weekend
> 
> xXx
> 
> i had a complete shit friday night tbh :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

OMG so not happy i made spag bowl for the fam and i couldnt eat it the smell was makin me gag!
So my mum brang me in some chips lol!!

Oh have any of u seen jeff dunham the ventrilaquist(sp) im watchin the xmas spec on utube its to funny lol!! xx


----------



## navarababe

:hugs: hannah and queenmummy2be


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hugs:

ive suddenly got starvring
had dinner at 5:30:rofl:


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: i just finished dinner


----------



## MelanieSweets

Finally took some bump pictures there on my FB ... hope no one takes affence at them :blush: ... i will go put them on the bump pic forum hehehe .... :) hope everyones ok waiting for roast too cook ... hmmm ....


----------



## HannahGraceee

Melanie do i have you fb? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

& :hissy:

Why is it when i wear brest pads, i dont leak :|


----------



## MelanieSweets

HannahGraceee said:


> Melanie do i have you fb? x

Hehehe just sent you a PM Han ...:) as dont like giving my full name out on here just incase, i get so many weirdos adding me ... not there are on here really but hey! xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL you girls can't half talk, I come on and we seem to have gained fifty pages in 24 hrs, lmao.

I'm starving, just eaten four bits of toast and golden syrup, think I'll be going back for more, wated cereal but we've run out shopping day mondays! Mind I didn't have a very successful tea, i had chips and kievs and the chips were awful, they're frozen ones, but taste like they've defrosted and re-froze, they're a bit soggy and didn't brown or crisp up! Ayway I'm now very hungry! 

Gonna settle and watch csi, oh and hannah how's about telling oh that your goign to ann summers to buy a rabbit, lol It'll either excite him and he'll be like yeah yeah or it'll get his defenses up and he'll be jumping on you. If you've got oe already, lol good on you, lol i'd resort to that! Desparate times desparate measures. ;)


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> well hello ya sexy ladies lol a big welcome over jacqui xx hope your all well, im just cooking my roast dinner mmmmmm yum yum!!
> 
> hannah ya naughty girl leaving me last night, i cried myself to sleep lmao
> 
> how are you all??
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Awww!lol:rofl:
> 
> Im good thanks! you???
> 
> 
> and i best not remind them this weekend im busy :rofl: x:dohh:Click to expand...


yehhhh i im good thanks hun, my son just come home from his dads and my ex was telling me how hes been naughty by not eating his dinner!! i have to laugh cos hes such a dick :rofl::rofl:


why u have shit friday night han??? :hug::hug:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> & :hissy:
> 
> Why is it when i wear brest pads, i dont leak :|

cos shit happens :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mellllly

Shinning_Star said:


> oh and hannah how's about telling oh that your goign to ann summers to buy a rabbit, lol It'll either excite him and he'll be like yeah yeah or it'll get his defenses up and he'll be jumping on you. If you've got oe already, lol good on you, lol i'd resort to that! Desparate times desparate measures. ;)


:rofl: Love it!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Shinning_Star said:
> 
> 
> oh and hannah how's about telling oh that your goign to ann summers to buy a rabbit, lol It'll either excite him and he'll be like yeah yeah or it'll get his defenses up and he'll be jumping on you. If you've got oe already, lol good on you, lol i'd resort to that! Desparate times desparate measures. ;)
> 
> 
> :rofl: Love it!Click to expand...

:rolf: i did something similar, we went shoppping to basingstoke friday, and we were walking past ann summers, i said all the girls on baby and bump are telling me to get one, he said "Do want you want, i wont be using on you, still basicly sex" he cant get the tought out of his head that my baby is there! :hissy:

Good Idea though

I asked him if he was gay last week!:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Melanie do i have you fb? x
> 
> Hehehe just sent you a PM Han ...:) as dont like giving my full name out on here just incase, i get so many weirdos adding me ... not there are on here really but hey! xxClick to expand...

Added you! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> well hello ya sexy ladies lol a big welcome over jacqui xx hope your all well, im just cooking my roast dinner mmmmmm yum yum!!
> 
> hannah ya naughty girl leaving me last night, i cried myself to sleep lmao
> 
> how are you all??
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Awww!lol:rofl:
> 
> Im good thanks! you???
> 
> 
> and i best not remind them this weekend im busy :rofl: x:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yehhhh i im good thanks hun, my son just come home from his dads and my ex was telling me how hes been naughty by not eating his dinner!! i have to laugh cos hes such a dick :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> why u have shit friday night han??? :hug::hug:Click to expand...

LOL...

oh friday, my brother went mad at me, and tried to pushed me over,

And i was at the top of the stairs!:cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> & :hissy:
> 
> Why is it when i wear brest pads, i dont leak :|
> 
> cos shit happens :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Chel your too mean too me:cry:

I guess it serves me right for leaving you yesterday!:rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Yay another FB friend :) .... still waiting for roast ... lol :cry: so hungry ..........


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww Hunn :hugs: hope you get your roast soon lol x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Where has every one gone?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> well hello ya sexy ladies lol a big welcome over jacqui xx hope your all well, im just cooking my roast dinner mmmmmm yum yum!!
> 
> hannah ya naughty girl leaving me last night, i cried myself to sleep lmao
> 
> how are you all??
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Awww!lol:rofl:
> 
> Im good thanks! you???
> 
> 
> and i best not remind them this weekend im busy :rofl: x:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yehhhh i im good thanks hun, my son just come home from his dads and my ex was telling me how hes been naughty by not eating his dinner!! i have to laugh cos hes such a dick :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> why u have shit friday night han??? :hug::hug:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> 
> oh friday, my brother went mad at me, and tried to pushed me over,
> 
> And i was at the top of the stairs!:cry:Click to expand...


hey did i miss this??? what an asshole!!! hope u was ok hun!! i bloody hate brothers, luckily mine lives in cumbria :happydance:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> & :hissy:
> 
> Why is it when i wear brest pads, i dont leak :|
> 
> cos shit happens :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Chel your too mean too me:cry:
> 
> I guess it serves me right for leaving you yesterday!:rofl:Click to expand...

i love ya really han :muaha:


but yeh you deserve a tiny bit of meaness for leaving me to cry into my pillow last night :rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Where has every one gone?


theres nobody here but us chickens :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: Yeh can be a right arsehole, and expects me to just forgive him yeh sure :|

we always get left lol :rofl:


----------



## mellllly

I am in and out this evening!
Having apple pie and custard in a min YUM


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: Yeh can be a right arsehole, and expects me to just forgive him yeh sure :|
> 
> we always get left lol :rofl:



no way brothers are not ment to be forgiven!! :rofl: they are there for us girls to hate :rofl:

maybe no one likes us han :hissy::hissy:


----------



## chel27

mellllly said:


> I am in and out this evening!
> Having apple pie and custard in a min YUM


yum yum i just had a spotted dick :rofl::rofl: now i cudnt eat another thing


----------



## kellysays2u

I like you both. I am just barely allowed to be on for today lol. OH found the xgames online and as we don't have Cable its his only way to watch any type of sports... so basically it means i wont be on like ever anymore...:hissy:


----------



## mellllly

yummy - again I am talking about food haha!


----------



## navarababe

hmmmm foooooood


----------



## lyndsey3010

Evening all :wave:

Where did the weekend go? :hissy: just had friends over for roast beef, they brought their 4.5 month daughter with them and oh my god I am now sooooo impatient! I want my baby now!


----------



## chel27

kellysays2u said:


> I like you both. I am just barely allowed to be on for today lol. OH found the xgames online and as we don't have Cable its his only way to watch any type of sports... so basically it means i wont be on like ever anymore...:hissy:

awww kelly that aint fair :cry: tell your OH you need to share your online time cos your pregnant and need to talk to your fellow preggie buddies. so there!!! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im eating icecream mixed with yogurt LUSH..

Haha Mellly your like me in basiclly in all my post im eating some kind of sweets :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

lol yeah but he thinks you all are crazy... but then again he thinks i am even more crazy then all of you put together lol. Its not to bad he normally doesn't spend a lot of time inside. Just today cause it was FREEZING out. I get to go to the taco buffet tomorow for lunch!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

........



Or Eating in genreal! :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

Hannah you think you could share some of that ice cream i have wanted ice cream for the last like 3 weeks lol. I think you could throw it over the ocean pregnant women can do all kinds of crazy things.


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Yeh can be a right arsehole, and expects me to just forgive him yeh sure :|
> 
> we always get left lol :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> no way brothers are not ment to be forgiven!! :rofl: they are there for us girls to hate :rofl:
> 
> maybe no one likes us han :hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

Lol its cos were too sex and food obsesed:rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls, 

Ma babies dad just told me some girl he cheated on me with is havin his baby and he aint guna be there for my baby, some other bloke can raise it he said!


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> I like you both. I am just barely allowed to be on for today lol. OH found the xgames online and as we don't have Cable its his only way to watch any type of sports... so basically it means i wont be on like ever anymore...:hissy:

No Fair! 

we will miss you too much kelly :hissy:

Dont worry ill sort him out :muaha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Ma babies dad just told me some girl he cheated on me with is havin his baby and he aint guna be there for my baby, some other bloke can raise it he said!

WTF!:hissy:

if that boy lived near me id be smacking him right round the face!:hissy:


----------



## chel27

kellysays2u said:


> lol yeah but he thinks you all are crazy... but then again he thinks i am even more crazy then all of you put together lol. Its not to bad he normally doesn't spend a lot of time inside. Just today cause it was FREEZING out. I get to go to the taco buffet tomorow for lunch!!!!


us crazy???? :shock::shock: he aint seen nothing yet :rofl::rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

yeeeeeees just had roast like a stuffed chicken now but i had to stop eating as i need to leave room for the profiteroles ...... oh yeh baby .....Sunday feast ... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> Evening all :wave:
> 
> Where did the weekend go? :hissy: just had friends over for roast beef, they brought their 4.5 month daughter with them and oh my god I am now sooooo impatient! I want my baby now!

Awww hun!:hugs:

Dont worry im impatient too i want my baby NOW!
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
:hissy::hissy::hissy:



















:blush:


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Ma babies dad just told me some girl he cheated on me with is havin his baby and he aint guna be there for my baby, some other bloke can raise it he said!



WTF??? ok now you must shove something extremley hard up his arse and ask him to repeat!!!! what a wanker


----------



## MelanieSweets

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Ma babies dad just told me some girl he cheated on me with is havin his baby and he aint guna be there for my baby, some other bloke can raise it he said!

Omg babes thats rubbish ........ :(:hug:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Yeh can be a right arsehole, and expects me to just forgive him yeh sure :|
> 
> we always get left lol :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> no way brothers are not ment to be forgiven!! :rofl: they are there for us girls to hate :rofl:
> 
> maybe no one likes us han :hissy::hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol its cos were too sex and food obsesed:rofl:Click to expand...


well how boring would we be if we wasnt :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

lol he reads the posts over my shoulder all the time. He normally just shakes is head or goes umm why do you guys talk about that stuff! lol. 
Mz_Jackie I think you need to kick his ass... or I can do it for you. I decided I need to take a trip to england lol. Its boring over here... actually I told my OH we were moving over there but he told me he doesn't think he wants to lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> lol he reads the posts over my shoulder all the time. He normally just shakes is head or goes umm why do you guys talk about that stuff! lol.

:rofl:
My Marc normally shakes his head at eveerything CHEL says! cos its normally about bobs!:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Yeh can be a right arsehole, and expects me to just forgive him yeh sure :|
> 
> we always get left lol :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> no way brothers are not ment to be forgiven!! :rofl: they are there for us girls to hate :rofl:
> 
> maybe no one likes us han :hissy::hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol its cos were too sex and food obsesed:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well how boring would we be if we wasnt :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: 
i think i should have been born a man! :rofl: 
I would love sex, food, and to get pissed :rofl:


----------



## chel27

kellysays2u said:


> lol he reads the posts over my shoulder all the time. He normally just shakes is head or goes umm why do you guys talk about that stuff! lol.
> Mz_Jackie I think you need to kick his ass... or I can do it for you. I decided I need to take a trip to england lol. Its boring over here... actually I told my OH we were moving over there but he told me he doesn't think he wants to lol.


well he would shake his head cos no man can understand the mind of a pregnant woman!! :rofl:and yea cum over to england, just convince your OH its a good idea xx


----------



## kellysays2u

See it is a good idea because over here just sucks... There are many reasons but I dont feel like going and listing them all off right now lol.


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> My Marc normally shakes his head at eveerything CHEL says! cos its normally about bobs!:rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: hey dont diss BOB he has feelings to ya know :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh and Kelly i wasnt ignoring you on Facebook, just saw your message and you were offline lol  x


----------



## HannahGraceee

ive been left now!


----------



## danapeter36

Jax what a piece of crap!!!xxx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> ive been left now!



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: im here honeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy so han wat you up to tomorrow??? 

i fancy some sweeties and havnt got none :cry::cry:


----------



## kellysays2u

lol hannah i know i sent it to you got all nervous and ran away lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

IM SEEING MARC TOMO! :) hopefully a massage! :) You?

and sweeties YUM! i want some now,


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> IM SEEING MARC TOMO! :) hopefully a massage! :) You?
> 
> and sweeties YUM! i want some now,

WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO han get ur massage oils at the ready and if you get the massage ya know what that leads to dont you? :happydance::happydance::sex::sex::thumpup:



me??? stocking up on sweets cos my OH wont go out and get me some now :hissy::hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL doubt it!


i wish i had a friend :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

Just had a bath 2 relax, come out to find 2 txes on ma fone from him he said he lied bout her havin his baby he jus said it to highlight how stupid i was...

I just tb tellin i dnt give a shit anymore they can go jump up each others arses for all i care and he dnt need to be there for the kid cos he aint needed!!

What a prick!
Things like this really make me wish i didnt keep baby, bad thing to say i no but cnt help it!!!xx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> i wish i had a friend :(


???????


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Just had a bath 2 relax, come out to find 2 txes on ma fone from him he said he lied bout her havin his baby he jus said it to highlight how stupid i was...
> 
> I just tb tellin i dnt give a shit anymore they can go jump up each others arses for all i care and he dnt need to be there for the kid cos he aint needed!!
> 
> What a prick!
> Things like this really make me wish i didnt keep baby, bad thing to say i no but cnt help it!!!xx

Awwww hun!:cry::hugs: hes a arsehole, you dont need him, this baby is gonna love you and hate him so much 
dont you forget that your a superstar for what your gonna do, all single mums deserve a gold medal


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had a friend :(
> 
> 
> ???????Click to expand...

I have 0 friend basicly, i havent spoke to my appernt best friend sinse i was 7 weeks pregnant


----------



## kellysays2u

I can understand why you would say that though mz_jackie... and it doesn't make you a bad person at all! :hugs: He's just a big prick and needs to have his head removed from his arse and grow up. He seems like a big two year old!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had a friend :(
> 
> 
> ???????Click to expand...
> 
> I have 0 friend basicly, i havent spoke to my appernt best friend sinse i was 7 weeks pregnantClick to expand...


awww hun you got loads of friends!!! hey i saw your fb you got loads!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

HannahGraceee said:


> mz_jackie86 said:
> 
> 
> Just had a bath 2 relax, come out to find 2 txes on ma fone from him he said he lied bout her havin his baby he jus said it to highlight how stupid i was...
> 
> I just tb tellin i dnt give a shit anymore they can go jump up each others arses for all i care and he dnt need to be there for the kid cos he aint needed!!
> 
> What a prick!
> Things like this really make me wish i didnt keep baby, bad thing to say i no but cnt help it!!!xx
> 
> Awwww hun!:cry::hugs: hes a arsehole, you dont need him, this baby is gonna love you and hate him so much
> dont you forget that your a superstar for what your gonna do, all single mums deserve a gold medalClick to expand...


Thanks hun, seriously never thought i could hate someone so much, i just feel like cryin so much dunno how sum1 cud be so cruel! 
Friggin arsewipe!!!


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mz_jackie86 said:
> 
> 
> Just had a bath 2 relax, come out to find 2 txes on ma fone from him he said he lied bout her havin his baby he jus said it to highlight how stupid i was...
> 
> I just tb tellin i dnt give a shit anymore they can go jump up each others arses for all i care and he dnt need to be there for the kid cos he aint needed!!
> 
> What a prick!
> Things like this really make me wish i didnt keep baby, bad thing to say i no but cnt help it!!!xx
> 
> Awwww hun!:cry::hugs: hes a arsehole, you dont need him, this baby is gonna love you and hate him so much
> dont you forget that your a superstar for what your gonna do, all single mums deserve a gold medalClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, seriously never thought i could hate someone so much, i just feel like cryin so much dunno how sum1 cud be so cruel!
> Friggin arsewipe!!!Click to expand...


honey your better off without him!!! your be a fantastic mum and he will be gutted on what hes missed out on xxx :hug::hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had a friend :(
> 
> 
> ???????Click to expand...
> 
> I have 0 friend basicly, i havent spoke to my appernt best friend sinse i was 7 weeks pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> 
> awww hun you got loads of friends!!! hey i saw your fb you got loads!!!Click to expand...

:rofl:

i see 1 friend every two months :cry:


----------



## mz_jackie86

friends suck they think bein pregnant is a contagious disease....
Although since i been pregnant bout 10 of ma mates r now up the duff lol


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had a friend :(
> 
> 
> ???????Click to expand...
> 
> I have 0 friend basicly, i havent spoke to my appernt best friend sinse i was 7 weeks pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> 
> awww hun you got loads of friends!!! hey i saw your fb you got loads!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i see 1 friend every two months :cry:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl: well its a damn sight more than i have :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> friends suck they think bein pregnant is a contagious disease....
> Although since i been pregnant bout 10 of ma mates r now up the duff lol

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had a friend :(
> 
> 
> ???????Click to expand...
> 
> I have 0 friend basicly, i havent spoke to my appernt best friend sinse i was 7 weeks pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> 
> awww hun you got loads of friends!!! hey i saw your fb you got loads!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i see 1 friend every two months :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: well its a damn sight more than i have :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

i would be your friend :(


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls!!

Wow! I've missed out on a lot today.

jackie ~ How old is the daddy-to-be? He sounds like he has a lot more growing up to do. I don't know about over there but around here he would have to pay support regardless of whether he wanted to or not. Han is right hun.....I was a single mother for 6 months and it was hard but so worth it. 

Welcome to all the newbies!!!

Han & Chel ~ :hugs::hugs: girls u always make me so hungry when I read your posts. I think I'm gonna eat me some strawberry cheesecake right now.

Everyone else ~ :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol i love how you make a little comment to every one chas so cute lol x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had a friend :(
> 
> 
> ???????Click to expand...
> 
> I have 0 friend basicly, i havent spoke to my appernt best friend sinse i was 7 weeks pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> 
> awww hun you got loads of friends!!! hey i saw your fb you got loads!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i see 1 friend every two months :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: well its a damn sight more than i have :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i would be your friend :(Click to expand...

i thought you was my friend :cry::cry:


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> lol i love how you make a little comment to every one chas so cute lol x

lol Thanks Han. I try to make everyone feel special. :hugs:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> lol i love how you make a little comment to every one chas so cute lol x


i second that she is cute aint she  i tried it the other day but by the time i eventually read throught 20 odd pages i had forgotten what was going on :rofl::rofl::rofl: how do you do it chas?? write it all down?? lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had a friend :(
> 
> 
> ???????Click to expand...
> 
> I have 0 friend basicly, i havent spoke to my appernt best friend sinse i was 7 weeks pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> 
> awww hun you got loads of friends!!! hey i saw your fb you got loads!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i see 1 friend every two months :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: well its a damn sight more than i have :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i would be your friend :(Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you was my friend :cry::cry:Click to expand...

AS IF!




yeh course im you friend!!!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had a friend :(
> 
> 
> ???????Click to expand...
> 
> I have 0 friend basicly, i havent spoke to my appernt best friend sinse i was 7 weeks pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> 
> awww hun you got loads of friends!!! hey i saw your fb you got loads!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i see 1 friend every two months :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: well its a damn sight more than i have :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i would be your friend :(Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you was my friend :cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> AS IF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeh course im you friend!!!Click to expand...


:happydance::happydance: ahhhh you ment real friend didnt you :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: yepp!!


Arghh i was gonna try and get a tiny fragment of sex intomo, but my brother isnt going back to the navy till tomo afternoon :hissy:


----------



## kellysays2u

lol hannah i came up with a revenge plan sneak on the boat and push him off! He tried to push you down the stairs he can go overboard! 

Just make your OH stay till after he leaves.


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: yepp!!
> 
> 
> Arghh i was gonna try and get a tiny fragment of sex intomo, but my brother isnt going back to the navy till tomo afternoon :hissy:


:rofl::rofl: where are you anways?? up north?? never heard of farnborough :blush:

:rofl::rofl: i tried to get a sneak preview of my OHs willy when he came out the bath and he just calls me a pervert :rofl::rofl: 

who wants sex anyway??:rofl: :haha::haha:


----------



## JeffsWife07

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> lol i love how you make a little comment to every one chas so cute lol x
> 
> 
> i second that she is cute aint she  i tried it the other day but by the time i eventually read throught 20 odd pages i had forgotten what was going on :rofl::rofl::rofl: how do you do it chas?? write it all down?? lolClick to expand...

:rofl: No, Chel I just have a great memory (most of the time). I can remember numbers better than names.....but I suck @ remembering faces. DH loves to watch a movie and name other movies the actor or actress played in. He gets upset when I can't remember any.....I explain it's because it's not important to me. I remember only important things and everything else goes out. All of my online preggie friends are important to me so I try my best to remember them all.:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: he was going on about how i left my key in the washing machine ( I didnt) so i went to hit him stop myself, and he was like "_Mum Hannah just went to hit me did you say that_"

I was like "_What like when you was pushing me while i was ontop of the stairs_"

Mum had a go at him :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: yepp!!
> 
> 
> Arghh i was gonna try and get a tiny fragment of sex intomo, but my brother isnt going back to the navy till tomo afternoon :hissy:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: where are you anways?? up north?? never heard of farnborough :blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i tried to get a sneak preview of my OHs willy when he came out the bath and he just calls me a pervert :rofl::rofl:
> 
> who wants sex anyway??:rofl: :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: no i dont live up north like 45 mins away from london lol 

every time i see marcs i do, "Argh i just want it" and he calls me a pervert to
:( Are you sure were not talking about the same man! :rofl: 
That why you wanted a picture yesterday just to make sure! :rofl:

Yeh who neeeds it 








(me:blush:)


----------



## JeffsWife07

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: yepp!!
> 
> 
> Arghh i was gonna try and get a tiny fragment of sex intomo, but my brother isnt going back to the navy till tomo afternoon :hissy:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: where are you anways?? up north?? never heard of farnborough :blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i tried to get a sneak preview of my OHs willy when he came out the bath and he just calls me a pervert :rofl::rofl:
> 
> who wants sex anyway??:rofl: :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: 
Bless your heart Chel.

I usually watch DH take a bath everyday. I didn't make it in there in time today so he did a lil striptease for me after he got dressed. Let's just say he had more enjoyment today before he went to work then I did.

I told him 2 days ago that he owes me a lot of favors when I'm healed up from LO. He was like I don't think I can do that anymore....knowing a baby came from in there. I told him hold up....I was a mother when he met me. Where did he think Hunter (DS) came from and if he did it then he will do it again.

Needless to say......I got a lot of favors coming.

Maybe u & your OH can work something like that out??


----------



## chel27

JeffsWife07 said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> lol i love how you make a little comment to every one chas so cute lol x
> 
> 
> i second that she is cute aint she  i tried it the other day but by the time i eventually read throught 20 odd pages i had forgotten what was going on :rofl::rofl::rofl: how do you do it chas?? write it all down?? lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: No, Chel I just have a great memory (most of the time). All of my online preggie friends are important to me so I try my best to remember them all.:hugs:Click to expand...

awww your so sweet :happydance: my memory doesnt serve me great as much i try lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
i know the perfect way of getting sex, i donno why i didnt think of it sonner!


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> i know the perfect way of getting sex, i donno why i didnt think of it sonner!

What's that Han??


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im gonna say he can bum me! its the only way, when he tries to, ill say it hurts to much, hell have a boner and will have to bang me! :rolf: 




its the perfect crime


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> Im gonna say he can bum me! its the only way, when he tries to, ill say it hurts to much, hell have a boner and will have to bang me! :rolf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the perfect crime

Genious!!!

Now, Chel needs to think of something like that then everyone will be getting some.


----------



## mz_jackie86

OMG hannah thats pure filth lol!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> OMG hannah thats pure filth lol!!!

:rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: yepp!!
> 
> 
> Arghh i was gonna try and get a tiny fragment of sex intomo, but my brother isnt going back to the navy till tomo afternoon :hissy:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: where are you anways?? up north?? never heard of farnborough :blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i tried to get a sneak preview of my OHs willy when he came out the bath and he just calls me a pervert :rofl::rofl:
> 
> who wants sex anyway??:rofl: :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: no i dont live up north like 45 mins away from london lol
> 
> every time i see marcs i do, "Argh i just want it" and he calls me a pervert to
> :( Are you sure were not talking about the same man! :rofl:
> That why you wanted a picture yesterday just to make sure! :rofl:
> 
> Yeh who neeeds it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (me:blush:)Click to expand...


oh yea i just looked you up on google earth and your only bout 60 miles away from me :happydance: not that far lol

oh yea i must confess hannah!! we are dating the same bloke :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Im gonna say he can bum me! its the only way, when he tries to, ill say it hurts to much, hell have a boner and will have to bang me! :rolf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the perfect crime


:rofl::rofl::rofl: your sick :rofl:but i like the way your thinking!!

but that friggin hurts :cry::cry: ahhhh one has ky jelly :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Im gonna say he can bum me! its the only way, when he tries to, ill say it hurts to much, hell have a boner and will have to bang me! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the perfect crime
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: your sick :rofl:but i like the way your thinking!!
> 
> but that friggin hurts :cry::cry: ahhhh one has ky jelly :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Were not gonna actually do it! just make him think we are! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: yepp!!
> 
> 
> Arghh i was gonna try and get a tiny fragment of sex intomo, but my brother isnt going back to the navy till tomo afternoon :hissy:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: where are you anways?? up north?? never heard of farnborough :blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i tried to get a sneak preview of my OHs willy when he came out the bath and he just calls me a pervert :rofl::rofl:
> 
> who wants sex anyway??:rofl: :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: no i dont live up north like 45 mins away from london lol
> 
> every time i see marcs i do, "Argh i just want it" and he calls me a pervert to
> :( Are you sure were not talking about the same man! :rofl:
> That why you wanted a picture yesterday just to make sure! :rofl:
> 
> Yeh who neeeds it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (me:blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yea i just looked you up on google earth and your only bout 60 miles away from me :happydance: not that far lol
> 
> oh yea i must confess hannah!! we are dating the same bloke :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I wanna look at you on google early where do you live again?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Im gonna say he can bum me! its the only way, when he tries to, ill say it hurts to much, hell have a boner and will have to bang me! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the perfect crime
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: your sick :rofl:but i like the way your thinking!!
> 
> but that friggin hurts :cry::cry: ahhhh one has ky jelly :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Were not gonna actually do it! just make him think we are! :rofl:Click to expand...


ohhhhhh well you could of told me :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: yepp!!
> 
> 
> Arghh i was gonna try and get a tiny fragment of sex intomo, but my brother isnt going back to the navy till tomo afternoon :hissy:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: where are you anways?? up north?? never heard of farnborough :blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i tried to get a sneak preview of my OHs willy when he came out the bath and he just calls me a pervert :rofl::rofl:
> 
> who wants sex anyway??:rofl: :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: no i dont live up north like 45 mins away from london lol
> 
> every time i see marcs i do, "Argh i just want it" and he calls me a pervert to
> :( Are you sure were not talking about the same man! :rofl:
> That why you wanted a picture yesterday just to make sure! :rofl:
> 
> Yeh who neeeds it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (me:blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yea i just looked you up on google earth and your only bout 60 miles away from me :happydance: not that far lol
> 
> oh yea i must confess hannah!! we are dating the same bloke :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I wanna look at you on google early where do you live again?Click to expand...


bletchley, milton keynes


----------



## JeffsWife07

I just filed for my financial aid (for college) online and it said my Estimated Family Contributions for 2009-2010 is 0.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

found it lol


----------



## chel27

lol that took you ages!!! i will pm you my postcode then u can see better xx


----------



## starryeye31

Chas , here are the pics of the nursery . Of course when we get the crib the pack n play will be moved into our room , We still need to buy the light , its an airplane light , and some outlet covers and some wall decor yet . This room is small , so probably all that will be in there is his crib and changing table . https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/mikkaelaspics/IMG_4860.jpg
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/mikkaelaspics/IMG_4868.jpg
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/mikkaelaspics/IMG_4867.jpg
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/mikkaelaspics/IMG_4866.jpg
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/mikkaelaspics/IMG_4865.jpg
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/mikkaelaspics/IMG_4862.jpg
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/mikkaelaspics/IMG_4864.jpg


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww that looks so cute...luv the travel cot! xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Awwwwww......that made me cry. It looks great hun. Tell your DH I said he did a great job!!! I'm sure you all are proud of it. I'm so happy your DH was handy enough to build a room espcially for Pierce.

Marissa is getting a pack n play too but it will be set up in the living room for her daily naps and she will sleep in a bassinet for the first few months.

I bet your on :cloud9: right now. Just wait until you get the crib set-up. I walk into Marissa's room and start crying. I can't wait until she is here.

:hug:


----------



## JeffsWife07

starryeyes ~ I talked to Jeff about the letters and he said we can go to Ben Franklin's and get them pretty cheap and he will paint them. I'm just afraid he might try to paint Motley Crue or Kid Rock on them. :rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

Hello there ladies :) How are you all today??
Well it is Australia Day here today (monday) so we have the day off woot woot :) 

It is raining and yuck outside so i went and got some DVD's. I got Baby Mama and Juno... Was this a silly idea??? lol

Hannah did you hint to your mates about your baby shower?? i would just ask the out right?

Welcome over jacqui :) How are you??


----------



## starryeye31

JeffsWife07 said:


> starryeyes ~ I talked to Jeff about the letters and he said we can go to Ben Franklin's and get them pretty cheap and he will paint them. I'm just afraid he might try to paint Motley Crue or Kid Rock on them. :rofl:

lol , he might but heck Id be happy with some motley letters :) I never thought to check Ben Franklin .


----------



## mummy to be

MelanieSweets - why would anything think your pics are inappropirate? (spelling??) I just checked them out and they are cute as!!!!!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

starryeye31 said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> starryeyes ~ I talked to Jeff about the letters and he said we can go to Ben Franklin's and get them pretty cheap and he will paint them. I'm just afraid he might try to paint Motley Crue or Kid Rock on them. :rofl:
> 
> lol , he might but heck Id be happy with some motley letters :) I never thought to check Ben Franklin .Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I wouldn't mind some Motley letters either....just not in Marissa's room. Wait and see.....Jeff will be wanting to paint up some letters with Vince, Tommy, Nikki & Mick. :rofl:

I haven't checked on the price there yet but I bet the unfinished ones there are cheaper than K-Mart or Wal-Mart.

Hi Mandy!! Happy Australia Day hun!:hugs:

I'm off for a few to eat BBQ cheeseburgers & fries.

BBL8R

:hug:


----------



## starryeye31

JeffsWife07 said:


> Awwwwww......that made me cry. It looks great hun. Tell your DH I said he did a great job!!! I'm sure you all are proud of it. I'm so happy your DH was handy enough to build a room espcially for Pierce.
> 
> Marissa is getting a pack n play too but it will be set up in the living room for her daily naps and she will sleep in a bassinet for the first few months.
> 
> I bet your on :cloud9: right now. Just wait until you get the crib set-up. I walk into Marissa's room and start crying. I can't wait until she is here.
> 
> :hug:

Thanks Hun , 
I will be sure to tell him , I love having a room just for Pierce , I havent had a nursey for my last few kiddos . DH Can pretty much build anything right down to dressers , cabinets and counter tops :) he built me an awesome dresser the drawers are really deep so all my clothes fit :) and he made me a nice cabinet taller then me , that has about 6 shelves in it . I hope to be buying the rest of the baby furniture tomorrow , if I can find the crib I want . the pack n play we are using for a bassinet in our room , I gave my old bassinet to my step daughter . It is so exciting getting all this baby stuff set up now all we need is our babies , not much longer hun and they will be here before we know it . I bought cloth diapers the other night , but I have no clue how to use them so I have to practice on a doll , lol so I have a few things to do before this lo gets here . :hug:


----------



## starryeye31

mz_jackie86 said:


> Awww that looks so cute...luv the travel cot! xx

Thanks hun , I really love it but its huge and takes up more space then I expected .


----------



## mummy to be

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hi Mandy!! Happy Australia Day hun!:hugs:
> 
> I'm off for a few to eat BBQ cheeseburgers & fries.

Thanks babe heheheheh :) 
Awww i want Cheeseburgers & fries!!! :( 
I starving.... 

I just 4 pieces of toast, a massive cup of milo and now another 2 pieces of fresh bread and i am STILL hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

What the hell is wrong with me ???????:baby:


----------



## pink_cabbage

Oh my.... there's no point me even _trying_ to catch up, so I'll just say hey!

(Last time I wrote down the last page I'd read... but then I thought "Bec, that's really sad"... lol)

How's everyone doing? I've had a rubbish weekend, that's why I've not been around.


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> Oh my.... there's no point me even _trying_ to catch up, so I'll just say hey!
> 
> (Last time I wrote down the last page I'd read... but then I thought "Bec, that's really sad"... lol)
> 
> How's everyone doing? I've had a rubbish weekend, that's why I've not been around.


hey ho yo yo :rofl::rofl: why you had rubbish weekend??


----------



## pink_cabbage

chel27 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Oh my.... there's no point me even _trying_ to catch up, so I'll just say hey!
> 
> (Last time I wrote down the last page I'd read... but then I thought "Bec, that's really sad"... lol)
> 
> How's everyone doing? I've had a rubbish weekend, that's why I've not been around.
> 
> 
> hey ho yo yo :rofl::rofl: why you had rubbish weekend??Click to expand...

I dunno really... but yesterday (Saturday) I spent the whole day crying. Like proper hysterical, emotional-wreck, sobbing. I sat in the same chair the whole time, and only moved to go to the toilet :(


----------



## chel27

awww hun loads of hugs to you  hope you feel better soon, you should of cum on here we would of cheered you up xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

starryeye31 said:


> I bought cloth diapers the other night , but I have no clue how to use them so I have to practice on a doll , lol so I have a few things to do before this lo gets here . :hug:

I have no clue how to use the cloth diapers. I have a few a friend gave me to use as burp cloths. I plan to use disposable diapers and I need to get a Diaper Genie


----------



## JeffsWife07

mummy to be said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mandy!! Happy Australia Day hun!:hugs:
> 
> I'm off for a few to eat BBQ cheeseburgers & fries.
> 
> Thanks babe heheheheh :)
> Awww i want Cheeseburgers & fries!!! :(
> I starving....
> 
> I just 4 pieces of toast, a massive cup of milo and now another 2 pieces of fresh bread and i am STILL hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What the hell is wrong with me ???????:baby:Click to expand...

Gee woman......I don't know......prob cause your preggie!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I think we are at the point where we eat all of the time and LO is the one that gains. 

DH & I were in the bed the other night talking about all I have been eating. He made the comment......damn babe, did your boobs shrink......I was like umm don't think so...he said oh no it's not your boobs shrinking it's your bump getting huge.:dohh:


----------



## JeffsWife07

pink_cabbage said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Oh my.... there's no point me even _trying_ to catch up, so I'll just say hey!
> 
> (Last time I wrote down the last page I'd read... but then I thought "Bec, that's really sad"... lol)
> 
> How's everyone doing? I've had a rubbish weekend, that's why I've not been around.
> 
> 
> hey ho yo yo :rofl::rofl: why you had rubbish weekend??Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno really... but yesterday (Saturday) I spent the whole day crying. Like proper hysterical, emotional-wreck, sobbing. I sat in the same chair the whole time, and only moved to go to the toilet :(Click to expand...

So sorry you had a bum day hun.:hugs: 
I was like that last week....think it was a hormonal thing with me.
Hope your feeling better.


----------



## JeffsWife07

I figured out how I want Marissa's wall letters!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I want them pink (to match the bedding set) and I'm thinking I could get some princess disney stickers and place them strategically on the letters. What do you all think??


----------



## mummy to be

JeffsWife07 said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mandy!! Happy Australia Day hun!:hugs:
> 
> I'm off for a few to eat BBQ cheeseburgers & fries.
> 
> Thanks babe heheheheh :)
> Awww i want Cheeseburgers & fries!!! :(
> I starving....
> 
> I just 4 pieces of toast, a massive cup of milo and now another 2 pieces of fresh bread and i am STILL hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What the hell is wrong with me ???????:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Gee woman......I don't know......prob cause your preggie!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I think we are at the point where we eat all of the time and LO is the one that gains.
> 
> DH & I were in the bed the other night talking about all I have been eating. He made the comment......damn babe, did your boobs shrink......I was like umm don't think so...he said oh no it's not your boobs shrinking it's your bump getting huge.:dohh:Click to expand...

hehehehehe oh that is good that it is not just me than :( i was really starting to worry that there was something wrong with me lol... 
even when i am full i still wanna eat!!! i cant believe it!!! lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

OMG I have heartburn so bad I feel like I have dragon mouth. UGGGGGGGHH

Anyone else get this?? What do you do for it?? If the old wives tale is true then Marissa will be covered in hair when she is born.:blush:

My tummy is about to kill me but it's not contractions. It feels like period cramps but Marissa is kicking away. Anyone else get this???

:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## mummy to be

yes i sure do huni.... i oftern think it is bh but i am not so sure other times.... i just relax and let them do what they have to do....


----------



## JeffsWife07

I thought it was cause I needed to use the bathroom but it still hurts down there and I just got out of the bathroom. I'm not sure. My doc said everything was normal. Maybe it's cause I was so skinny before I got preggie. 

I still have that feeling Marissa is going to be born early.:cry:


----------



## mummy to be

i am the same :) hehehehehehe i think Layla is going to come early as well hehehehe


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi Girlies!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey everyone (if anyone is around) 

Hope you are all okay!.. 

I think I'm coming down with bird flu :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: 

MARCS COMING ROUDND! :) hes getting the 10:20 train so will be here at about 12:40 :):)
im gonna txt him to see if we can have some fun when he gets here! HA!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :hissy:
> 
> MARCS COMING ROUDND! :) hes getting the 10:20 train so will be here at about 12:40 :):)
> im gonna txt him to see if we can have some fun when he gets here! HA!

:rofl::rofl:

Is anyone else in the house?!

If not I think you should answer the door wearing nothing!! 

Marc is effing insane!.. If I was a bloke I'd happily do you Han! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: MY HOUSE IS ON A MAIN ROAD!

lol i txted him and he said "_Not really_" PRICK! :hissy:

Awww thank you ashy lol! i would do you too if i was a man! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Well flash some cars.. someone will stop and give you a good bone :rofl::rofl:


I've decided I hate people. 

Not all people but most people. 

Dans interview on weds went reallly well and they told him they would be in touch either way in the next few days.. It is now Monday and he hasn't heard anything! 

I HATE people like that!! 

:hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: annoying!!! 
I hope dan hears something soon!
i would love marc to get a job and be happy doing it! :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm just crossing my fingers that he hears something within the next few days! 

Is Marc still starting his job at the start of feb!?


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies :) 
How are you all????

Ladies.. if i was a guy i would do you both hehehe... (that sounds really rude :( ) 
So were all still not getting any :( Sucks hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Heyaaa.. 

I'm starting to get ill but I shall survive.. 
Getting impatient for April already :dohh:
This month has flown by in my opinion and next month is bound to because it is so short!!

Are you okay?!?

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I'm just crossing my fingers that he hears something within the next few days!
> 
> Is Marc still starting his job at the start of feb!?

No he hasnt heard anything either :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> Hey there ladies :)
> How are you all????
> 
> Ladies.. if i was a guy i would do you both hehehe... (that sounds really rude :( )
> So were all still not getting any :( Sucks hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hiya hunn! :) 

Haha, i would defo do you if i was a man with a pregnant body like that! :rofl:

You should see mine! i look like a whale!:dohh:

I want it to be april!!

Just had a shower and back in my jammys! haha my jeans are in the wash!:blush: marc should be here in about 8 mins, countdown has begun!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm still in my Pjs and will be until I need to have a shower and pack my things to go back to Leicester. 

I already want it to be Friday so I can be back here!

I checked my Uni email yesterday and I had an email from a tutor saying attendance was being monitored etc blaa blaa.. I honestly have never cared less in my life about something! 

In December I did one piece of work in the library in about an hour, I got the grade back yesterday and got 68% :rofl: 

I need 40% over all to pass Uni.. meaning if I wanted to I could fail 3 modules haha!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya hunn! :)
> 
> Haha, i would defo do you if i was a man with a pregnant body like that! :rofl:
> 
> You should see mine! i look like a whale!:dohh:
> 
> I want it to be april!!

hehehehehhe thanks.... YOUR NOT A WHALE!!!! your cute as!!!!!! hehehehehe 

I am the same!! I want it to be April already!!!!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey ladies i just woke up my glucose app was at 10 oooopsy!!

I shud ring em, bet the guna yell at me lol!!!

Hows you all doing? xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

What have you and Marc got planned for today then Han!?

Are you at work Mandy?

I am rather blooming bored! 

Gosh 5 days until it is February!! :happydance:


----------



## navarababe

i'll 3rd that, i so wish it was at least even March i wouldnt mind lol. im just getting bored now :( 

All u girls are pretty, no one looks like a whale. we r all gorgeous xx


----------



## Laura--x

*Make Room For Me *​

Moving over to third tri today :D. April mummies in 2nd tri has clearly vanished LOL so it'll be nice to join in the thread again!! Been trying to keep up with this thread but with you girls posting about 50 pages a day its pretty hard :rofl:

How is everyone xxx


----------



## mummy to be

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Are you at work Mandy?

Nope heheheheh everyone got today off for Australia Day :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Back to work tomorrow but... 
Only got 5 weeks left until Mat Leave woot woot


----------



## mummy to be

navarababe said:


> i'll 3rd that, i so wish it was at least even March i wouldnt mind lol. im just getting bored now :(
> 
> All u girls are pretty, no one looks like a whale. we r all gorgeous xx

Awwww thanks babe...... 
-xox-


----------



## mummy to be

Laura--x said:


> *Make Room For Me *​
> 
> Moving over to third tri today :D. April mummies in 2nd tri has clearly vanished LOL so it'll be nice to join in the thread again!! Been trying to keep up with this thread but with you girls posting about 50 pages a day its pretty hard :rofl:
> 
> How is everyone xxx

Hey hey WELCOME OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
there is always room for you :) :) :) 

Yes i know what you mean about the 50 pages a day lol... i go to bed and wake up and there are heaps of pages that i have to read and catch up on lol... 
Makes for a interesting morning at work lol :) :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Welcome over Laura :happydance::happydance:

Hahaha Australia Day.. that is an ace holiday!!

I want a United Kingdom day!!! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:Woop welcome over Laura! :)

Ive just been shopping!, got 3 muslins for £3, breast bump - £10, and a johnsons baby box - £10 and cotton wool balls, all that and lunch for £28 how good! i think baby week in asda has started! i couldnt help myself lol, i might get a baby boucner and little chair for £15 each tomo!  
and i got twop maternity bras recuded in mothercare for £12 insted of £25! bargin! :happydance: and some maternity pads lol


----------



## Rach276

Hannah look how many posts you have you spammer!! 2,384!!!
What do you get in the johnsons box thing hun
Sorry just hijacking your thread there!


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone hows it going. Hannah you are so lucky to be finding deals like that! 
Mandy hope your having an amazing day off. I get to go and get tacos soon... Saying that its only 9:30 in the morning here and I am already wishing they were open lol. Only another hour and a half lol. Its all you can eat taco buffet day too! 

Hannah you get marc to do anything with you yet lol?

Hi to everyone else. Oh yeah beccy I hope your feeling better hormones can be a pain in the ass I have days where OH will just say something at me and I will run off crying in a fit. I have doctors appt today to to see if I can get off bed rest and resume OH's favorite... SEX... yes he has been waiting for this day since the first time I got out of the hospital lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :happydance:Woop welcome over Laura! :)
> 
> Ive just been shopping!, got 3 muslins for £3, breast bump - £10, and a johnsons baby box - £10 and cotton wool balls, all that and lunch for £28 how good! i think baby week in asda has started! i couldnt help myself lol, i might get a baby boucner and little chair for £15 each tomo!
> and i got twop maternity bras recuded in mothercare for £12 insted of £25! bargin! :happydance: and some maternity pads lol

Ooo you little bargain hunter!!

What breast pump have you gone for?!?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

You get baby top to to wash, and other baby minis body things, i really only got it for the box :rofl: in mothercare its 24.99 and atm in asda it is £10!!!!  


and No sex lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Woop welcome over Laura! :)
> 
> Ive just been shopping!, got 3 muslins for £3, breast bump - £10, and a johnsons baby box - £10 and cotton wool balls, all that and lunch for £28 how good! i think baby week in asda has started! i couldnt help myself lol, i might get a baby boucner and little chair for £15 each tomo!
> and i got twop maternity bras recuded in mothercare for £12 insted of £25! bargin! :happydance: and some maternity pads lol
> 
> Ooo you little bargain hunter!!
> 
> What breast pump have you gone for?!?!Click to expand...

Tommy Tippy breast pump, comes with 6 breast pads, storage lids and a microwaveable sterliser :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

And Yes!





I am a spammer rach :rofl: :blush:  x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Woop welcome over Laura! :)
> 
> Ive just been shopping!, got 3 muslins for £3, breast bump - £10, and a johnsons baby box - £10 and cotton wool balls, all that and lunch for £28 how good! i think baby week in asda has started! i couldnt help myself lol, i might get a baby boucner and little chair for £15 each tomo!
> and i got twop maternity bras recuded in mothercare for £12 insted of £25! bargin! :happydance: and some maternity pads lol
> 
> Ooo you little bargain hunter!!
> 
> What breast pump have you gone for?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy Tippy breast pump, comes with 6 breast pads, storage lids and a microwaveable sterliser :)Click to expand...

Ooo and for £10 a bargain!!! 

I don't know if I should go buy one.. if I can't breast feed then I've wasted money!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Woop welcome over Laura! :)
> 
> Ive just been shopping!, got 3 muslins for £3, breast bump - £10, and a johnsons baby box - £10 and cotton wool balls, all that and lunch for £28 how good! i think baby week in asda has started! i couldnt help myself lol, i might get a baby boucner and little chair for £15 each tomo!
> and i got twop maternity bras recuded in mothercare for £12 insted of £25! bargin! :happydance: and some maternity pads lol
> 
> Ooo you little bargain hunter!!
> 
> What breast pump have you gone for?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy Tippy breast pump, comes with 6 breast pads, storage lids and a microwaveable sterliser :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo and for £10 a bargain!!!
> 
> I don't know if I should go buy one.. if I can't breast feed then I've wasted money!Click to expand...

Thats why a breast bump is for, if the baby wont latch on, you can just express the breast milk to give to the baby


----------



## kellysays2u

Ash you will be able to breast feed. I think its only like at most 5% of women that can't breast feed. What makes you think you won't be able to?

Hannah I think you should officially be considered a BnB addict... I thought I posted a lot but apparently I haven't lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Lol this is sooo going to be TMI.. 

My nipples don't stay erect all the time.. like if I'm cold or excited (LOL) then yeah but any other time they are flat.. and need coaxing out :rofl: 

Lol I've just read online that apparently flat nipples aren't a problem :rofl::rofl:

When I first told my mum I was going to breastfeed she was like.. well I wasn't able to so good luck.

Nothing like support from people is there eh!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww you proberly will be able to breastfeed hun :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Even if I just have to express I definitely want to do it! 

I was in mothercare last week and some woman said to her friend 'God knows why *insert name* wants to breastfeed.. it is SO much easier to formula feed and formula has the same things in it breast milk does' 

I was like what the F! It annoys me when people aren't supportive of peoples decisions.. If everyone was the same life would be very boring!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol sorry i didnt mean to thank you lol

I know brest milk is 10 times better fo the baby!

i told my mum that i bought a breast pump and she called me a stupid girl:dohh:


----------



## kellysays2u

My nipples are the same way ash lol. They only stay up when cold or excited lol. My mom said hers were the same way and she breastfed/pumped with all of us. Course then again she was told she woudn't be able to have children but ended up with 3 at 3 different times so maybe she was just special. I heard the only time breast feeding can be a big problem is if you have inverted nipples. Might just take a little longer to get used to feeding your baby then some other mums with constantly excited nipples lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

But I like being thanked :blush: haha 

My mum is the same as yours.. 

When Dans sister bought us all that stuff last week we showed my mum when we got home.. 

She thought the doppler was useless.. 
Nappy bin ... useless 
bath thermometer .. useless
Room thermometer.. useless 

Getting the picture?!? :hissy:

In the end we ended up saying Look they were presents, we didn't buy them and you didn't so enough!!

And when baby is here I just know she is going to be funny every time we buy something for it. 

It is one of the main reasons I wish Dan and I had our own place.. it is our first born and I feel like we aren't allowed to spoil it even a little bit :hissy:

I thought my family would be much more excited about their first grandchild/niece/nephew etc but they aren't :cry:


----------



## Laura--x

HannahGraceee said:


> lol sorry i didnt mean to thank you lol
> 
> I know brest milk is 10 times better fo the baby!
> 
> i told my mum that i bought a breast pump and she called me a stupid girl:dohh:

Your gonna be a BnB addict the end of this week the way your going :rofl: !!

Not long got back from my course.. most of teh girls there already have babies/toddlers, and all the ones who do always go on about how naughty they are :|, how they never listen to them, laugh in their mums faces when they get told off and just generally be naughty. I was like oh god. Either you are all unlucky to have naughty babies or you aint disciplined them properly!!


----------



## Laura--x

QueenMummyToBe said:


> But I like being thanked :blush: haha
> 
> My mum is the same as yours..
> 
> When Dans sister bought us all that stuff last week we showed my mum when we got home..
> 
> She thought the doppler was useless..
> Nappy bin ... useless
> bath thermometer .. useless
> Room thermometer.. useless
> 
> Getting the picture?!? :hissy:
> 
> In the end we ended up saying Look they were presents, we didn't buy them and you didn't so enough!!
> 
> And when baby is here I just know she is going to be funny every time we buy something for it.
> 
> It is one of the main reasons I wish Dan and I had our own place.. it is our first born and I feel like we aren't allowed to spoil it even a little bit :hissy:
> 
> I thought my family would be much more excited about their first grandchild/niece/nephew etc but they aren't :cry:


My mum is exactly the same! Whenever someone buys or gives something to us, she has to comment like ' why would they get/give you that' ' what would you need that for' blah blah blah. Im just like why can't you just accept it and be thankful?!?!!?!

Mothers :growlmad:.

I have backache :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I should have told her i got bras she would have been happy then lol


----------



## kellysays2u

lol yeah parents are really weird about that stuff. Although my mom wants me to breastfeed but I told her I got bottles for when I was pumping and she told me it was a waste of money because they would never get used or that as soon as the baby has the bottle they will never go back to the breast. I know that happens sometimes but I want OH to be able to feed her to lol.

I got a question. Theres this home visiting program here for young mums and I really want to do it but OH and I live in a house with another couple and I don't know how they would feel about it. Let alone OH thinks it is completely pointless. He also won't let me do childbirth classes for the same reason he thinks I can just learn it all off line and from the other lady in the house... He is refusing to give me the ten dollars for the class or letting me borrow the car to go to it now... I don't know what to do about the home visit though cause it is already set up and she is supposed to get me set up with my medicaid and she's the breastfeeding consultant AND they give you free things for the baby... I just don't know what to say to him cause he hated it before when I had home visits...


----------



## Laura--x

kellysays2u said:


> lol yeah parents are really weird about that stuff. Although my mom wants me to breastfeed but I told her I got bottles for when I was pumping and she told me it was a waste of money because they would never get used or that as soon as the baby has the bottle they will never go back to the breast. I know that happens sometimes but I want OH to be able to feed her to lol.
> 
> I got a question. Theres this home visiting program here for young mums and I really want to do it but OH and I live in a house with another couple and I don't know how they would feel about it. Let alone OH thinks it is completely pointless. He also won't let me do childbirth classes for the same reason he thinks I can just learn it all off line and from the other lady in the house... He is refusing to give me the ten dollars for the class or letting me borrow the car to go to it now... I don't know what to do about the home visit though cause it is already set up and she is supposed to get me set up with my medicaid and she's the breastfeeding consultant AND they give you free things for the baby... I just don't know what to say to him cause he hated it before when I had home visits...

It's up to you what you want to do. Surely he can't say yes or no for you? He doesn't sound to fair imo! Is there anyone else you can borrow the money off? And i think regarding the other couple you would have to ask them about it first as i guess they'll be in your home alot?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well I've booked my 'Active birth workshop' I had the choice out of 5th Feb or 12th March so I've gone for 5th feb :happydance:

I've also got a aromatherapy/waterbirth workshop on 26th March... I was like well lets hope baby isn't here by then & the woman was like wishful thinking eh :rofl:

I'm so nervous about going to them lol.. I'm such a geek :dohh:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

kellysays2u said:


> lol yeah parents are really weird about that stuff. Although my mom wants me to breastfeed but I told her I got bottles for when I was pumping and she told me it was a waste of money because they would never get used or that as soon as the baby has the bottle they will never go back to the breast. I know that happens sometimes but I want OH to be able to feed her to lol.
> 
> I got a question. Theres this home visiting program here for young mums and I really want to do it but OH and I live in a house with another couple and I don't know how they would feel about it. Let alone OH thinks it is completely pointless. He also won't let me do childbirth classes for the same reason he thinks I can just learn it all off line and from the other lady in the house... He is refusing to give me the ten dollars for the class or letting me borrow the car to go to it now... I don't know what to do about the home visit though cause it is already set up and she is supposed to get me set up with my medicaid and she's the breastfeeding consultant AND they give you free things for the baby... I just don't know what to say to him cause he hated it before when I had home visits...

If he won't give you the money for the classes hun then definitely go for the home visits, they sound like a good idea.. one on one is so much more personal!! 

:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: me and marc had a agurment and he went home


----------



## danapeter36

Aw hunni.
We had a row yesterday, and I ended up crying so much and he felt so guilty lol xxx


----------



## Laura--x

HannahGraceee said:


> :hissy: me and marc had a agurment and he went home

What about hun :( x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :hissy: me and marc had a agurment and he went home

Awww Hun what about?!?! :hugs::hugs:

I have my bike ready for ya!! :bike:


----------



## Laura--x

Right so i got most of my baby things sorted now, just need a few more blankets,sheets and a changin matt then i *think* im done.

Im goign shoppin friday to get the last bits and bobs and start getting things for my hospital bag. The only thing im lackin in is sleepsuits. How many newborn and 0-3 have you lot got? people say 6 but i think ud need loads more ?


----------



## danapeter36

I still havent heard from mw...bear in mind first call was 28th Nov, then again in Dec, and twice in Jan and still NO CALL BACK! I know she is working because I called my drs and they said she was, and I left messages for her NO REPLY! I am seriously hacked off I know I am too late now to get booked onto any courses so once labour comes I just dont know if I will know what I am doin! I will be clueless girls!!!xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: The stupidest thing ever! he wouldnt give me a massive cos he couldnt be bothered to move! LAZY *******! :hissy: 
so we started having a agurment, the i stratched him made him bleed :dohh: 
The only reason he wants to go home early is so see his precious friend darren! :hissy: hes been there every day sinse thursday and slept over last night!


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Laura how prepared are u? I am not half as prepared lol. I dont have ANY TIME!!! Grrrrrrrrr! Where does it go? Anyone else work all day and get in and just sleep? I will wake up one day in labour and not have anything like nappies lol.
Hannah you ok babes? xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Maybe he and Darren should have a baby together?!?! Poor you Han!!!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Laura--x said:


> Right so i got most of my baby things sorted now, just need a few more blankets,sheets and a changin matt then i *think* im done.
> 
> Im goign shoppin friday to get the last bits and bobs and start getting things for my hospital bag. The only thing im lackin in is sleepsuits. How many newborn and 0-3 have you lot got? people say 6 but i think ud need loads more ?

6 would proberly be perfect


Im getting about 9-12 :rofl: i have 12 sleepsuits in newborn, i just get them all the time cos i love spending monies! :rofl: i looked in asda today but had 0 0-3 months


----------



## danapeter36

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I'm still in my Pjs and will be until I need to have a shower and pack my things to go back to Leicester.
> 
> I already want it to be Friday so I can be back here!
> 
> I checked my Uni email yesterday and I had an email from a tutor saying attendance was being monitored etc blaa blaa.. I honestly have never cared less in my life about something!
> 
> In December I did one piece of work in the library in about an hour, I got the grade back yesterday and got 68% :rofl:
> 
> I need 40% over all to pass Uni.. meaning if I wanted to I could fail 3 modules haha!


How good are you?! I could not do uni AND baby!!! Lol. I went to uni years back but I wouldnt be able to juggle stuff now! xxx:hug:


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> Laura--x said:
> 
> 
> Right so i got most of my baby things sorted now, just need a few more blankets,sheets and a changin matt then i *think* im done.
> 
> Im goign shoppin friday to get the last bits and bobs and start getting things for my hospital bag. The only thing im lackin in is sleepsuits. How many newborn and 0-3 have you lot got? people say 6 but i think ud need loads more ?
> 
> 6 would proberly be perfect
> 
> 
> Im getting about 9-12 :rofl: i have 12 sleepsuits in newborn, i just get them all the time cos i love spending monies! :rofl: i looked in asda today but had 0 0-3 monthsClick to expand...

I want some monies to spend!!! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Maybe he and Darren should have a baby together?!?! Poor you Han!!!xxxxxxxxx

:rofl: i know! and then he said if you had any friends you might seen them! :hissy:

i was ignoring him for like 30 mins and i gave him a couple of kisses and cuddles and i miss him so much now :(

ill be ignoring his calls and txts tonight! (see how long that lasts) to make him think not to take me for granted


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe he and Darren should have a baby together?!?! Poor you Han!!!xxxxxxxxx
> 
> :rofl: i know! and then he said if you had any friends you might seen them! :hissy:
> 
> i was ignoring him for like 30 mins and i gave him a couple of kisses and cuddles and i miss him so much now :(
> 
> ill be ignoring his calls and txts tonight! (see how long that lasts) to make him think not to take me for grantedClick to expand...

You do that, silly men, well if we had friends as precious as Darren maybe we would see them!:rofl:
Aw babes, I am sure he will come crawling, he wont want his lovely Hannah upset for long. Put on the waterworks and call him a meany. xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Hannah I just realised you only have 10 weeks of pregnancy left, possibly less!!! xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

danapeter36 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in my Pjs and will be until I need to have a shower and pack my things to go back to Leicester.
> 
> I already want it to be Friday so I can be back here!
> 
> I checked my Uni email yesterday and I had an email from a tutor saying attendance was being monitored etc blaa blaa.. I honestly have never cared less in my life about something!
> 
> In December I did one piece of work in the library in about an hour, I got the grade back yesterday and got 68% :rofl:
> 
> I need 40% over all to pass Uni.. meaning if I wanted to I could fail 3 modules haha!
> 
> 
> How good are you?! I could not do uni AND baby!!! Lol. I went to uni years back but I wouldnt be able to juggle stuff now! xxx:hug:Click to expand...

Thanks Hunni :hugs:

I feel really useless where a lot of the work is concerned but I try my hardest and I've managed to pass each piece of work so far.. This semester is going to test me though! 

Aww Han :hugs:

Definitely try to ignore him!! Leaving you for a boy.. the little bummer :rofl:

I think I need to buy some more newborn sleepsuits and definitely some newborn baby grows but I am waiting until baby is here!


----------



## danapeter36

Oh I forgot to say...

HAPPY 30 WEEKS TO CHEL!!! XXX


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks girls :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I guess 2,400 wasnt for bnb addict either! Hmmm i wonder!  

Any way Ash defo go to primark to gets vest and bits expectly if your gonna get white ones, so cheap 5 for £2 on baby vests! and blankets are £3! every time i go i get the size i need and the size up of baby vests from there, cos the next size i need to get 10 is 3-6 months ill get one of them and a 6-9 so i can stock up cos babys will always really wear baby vests


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Hannah I just realised you only have 10 weeks of pregnancy left, possibly less!!! xxx

:happydance: 

I bet you girls will be bored when im labour with out my 1000 post a day! :rofl:


----------



## mellllly

Hey ladies!
I will be 31 weeks on Thursday - Im Scared, Its going too quickly!


----------



## mellllly

HannahGraceee said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Hannah I just realised you only have 10 weeks of pregnancy left, possibly less!!! xxx
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I bet you girls will be bored when im labour with out my 1000 post a day! :rofl:Click to expand...

I got 293 posts and I have been here since May 2008!! LOL
You talk too much haha


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hehe Han I am the primark expert (I used to work for them!!) 

I shall be going there for a massive spree once baby pops out!! I have to warn Dan that a simple shopping trip will probably take about 3 hours with everyone who works there that wants to see the baby :cloud9:

Is it April yet?!?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ahhh That means your full term in 6 weeks from thursday! OMG! exciting stuff!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Hannah I just realised you only have 10 weeks of pregnancy left, possibly less!!! xxx
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I bet you girls will be bored when im labour with out my 1000 post a day! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I got 293 posts and I have been here since May 2008!! LOL
> You talk too much hahaClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## mellllly

Scary! OMG!
That means only 6 weeks left of work! Wahoo!

And looking forward to my lovely long weekend next week


----------



## HannahGraceee

64 days till april! :)


----------



## Laura--x

danapeter36 said:


> Aw Laura how prepared are u? I am not half as prepared lol. I dont have ANY TIME!!! Grrrrrrrrr! Where does it go? Anyone else work all day and get in and just sleep? I will wake up one day in labour and not have anything like nappies lol.
> Hannah you ok babes? xxx

I am actually really prepared, we do have everything. I just feel really unprepared! I keeep worrying about what if i havn't got this or that, but i know ive got everything i need! Or will have by the end of the week anyway lol xxxx


----------



## Laura--x

HannahGraceee said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe he and Darren should have a baby together?!?! Poor you Han!!!xxxxxxxxx
> 
> :rofl: i know! and then he said if you had any friends you might seen them! :hissy:
> 
> i was ignoring him for like 30 mins and i gave him a couple of kisses and cuddles and i miss him so much now :(
> 
> ill be ignoring his calls and txts tonight! (see how long that lasts) to make him think not to take me for grantedClick to expand...

Matt always says that to me :hissy: !!! Whenever i complain about him seeing his friends too much ( he used to see them like 4 days a week and me once/twice!) he used to say ' i wish you would stop relying on me so much. if you have your own friends you'd do other stuff, instead of sit on your own doing nothing all day'

I want to kill him everytime he says it. How heartless!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Laura--x said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe he and Darren should have a baby together?!?! Poor you Han!!!xxxxxxxxx
> 
> :rofl: i know! and then he said if you had any friends you might seen them! :hissy:
> 
> i was ignoring him for like 30 mins and i gave him a couple of kisses and cuddles and i miss him so much now :(
> 
> ill be ignoring his calls and txts tonight! (see how long that lasts) to make him think not to take me for grantedClick to expand...
> 
> Matt always says that to me :hissy: !!! Whenever i complain about him seeing his friends too much ( he used to see them like 4 days a week and me once/twice!) he used to say ' i wish you would stop relying on me so much. if you have your own friends you'd do other stuff, instead of sit on your own doing nothing all day'
> 
> I want to kill him everytime he says it. How heartless!Click to expand...

:hissy: sooo annoying

im beging to crack :( i wanna txt him

i wish he loved me as much as i love him


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls u all ok???

I changed ma number so my ex can no longer harrass me!!!

changed my glucos appt til nx monday!!!xx


----------



## Laura--x

HannahGraceee said:


> Laura--x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe he and Darren should have a baby together?!?! Poor you Han!!!xxxxxxxxx
> 
> :rofl: i know! and then he said if you had any friends you might seen them! :hissy:
> 
> i was ignoring him for like 30 mins and i gave him a couple of kisses and cuddles and i miss him so much now :(
> 
> ill be ignoring his calls and txts tonight! (see how long that lasts) to make him think not to take me for grantedClick to expand...
> 
> Matt always says that to me :hissy: !!! Whenever i complain about him seeing his friends too much ( he used to see them like 4 days a week and me once/twice!) he used to say ' i wish you would stop relying on me so much. if you have your own friends you'd do other stuff, instead of sit on your own doing nothing all day'
> 
> I want to kill him everytime he says it. How heartless!Click to expand...
> 
> :hissy: sooo annoying
> 
> im beging to crack :( i wanna txt him
> 
> i wish he loved me as much as i love himClick to expand...

Im sure he does!! I've felt like this before. Men are just completely different to us, they show things in different ways, not always the way we'd like them too!!

I've felt like this soooo many times, especially in the first 15 weeks. We had a massive talk the one day, crying my eyes out i was just telling him everything, how i felt, how some of the things he said really hurt and how i thought i was alone. It done us good, he told me how he felt, how he didnt realise he was making me feel that way and all that, we both had a good cry and let everything out. we've been perfect since :) maybe you should have a talk with him x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive had 1000000 talks to him

all he says is "Women be quiet, your awalys going on at me"


----------



## Laura--x

HannahGraceee said:


> Ive had 1000000 talks to him
> 
> all he says is "Women be quiet, your awalys going on at me"

Then he needs a good kick up the arse lmao x


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girls u all ok???
> 
> I changed ma number so my ex can no longer harrass me!!!
> 
> changed my glucos appt til nx monday!!!xx

Hiya Hunn! yeh im ok thanks you??

that will stop him sending you childish txts!:happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Laura--x said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Ive had 1000000 talks to him
> 
> all he says is "Women be quiet, your awalys going on at me"
> 
> Then he needs a good kick up the arse lmao xClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## chel27

Hello lovely ladies :happydance: how are we all??


awww hannah :hug::hug: doesnt seem like your OH is being very fair on you!! dont worry i will have a word with him :rofl:

dana hun thanks for my 30 weeks congrats :happydance: i did get your txt hun thanks but i run out of credit :cry:


mmmmmm im hungry and just cooking beef casserole :happydance:


wat ya all up to???


----------



## Laura--x

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girls u all ok???
> 
> I changed ma number so my ex can no longer harrass me!!!
> 
> changed my glucos appt til nx monday!!!xx

Hiya hun :)

Im finally here lol!

Good luck 4 nxt monday! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive got lasanya (dont have aclue how to spell it!) coming when i want it lol


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone! 

Ash I am sorry you have to go back to Uni I don't know how you do it. I would probably be dead.

Hannah he needs darrens foot shoved up his arse! He should not be doing that to you. But I am also sure that he does love you as much as you love him. Hunter is always being like that but one night when I told him to just get out (happened a lot for awhile there actually and he always packs everything up taking his sweet time and saying a bunch of crap and then I start crying and telling him not to leave cause I love him) but this time I didn't try and stop him I didn't even seem to get upset at all I just told him he didn't care he laid down on the bed and dinner was ready and he goes "so you want to have one last meal together" I just said does it really matter why do you want to anyways and he just goes why the hell do you think I always take hours to leave. Why aren't you trying to stop me this time and started saying how sorry he was over and over and over again. We cried together and everything got all better. Guys just show everything differently. They just no we will react and cry and not let them leave us without a fight. 

Dana Congrats for the 30 week mark!

Chel beef cassarole sounds delicious but I will probably be stuffed from my taco buffet for the next day lol it was delicious!

Oh yeah and han dont give into texting him it will only make him take it for granted that your there. 

Hi Laura!

Mz_Jackie good job in changing your number he was an idiot and you deserve so much better. That glucose test stinks I hope yours doesn't go to badly when you do have it!


----------



## kellysays2u

woops i meant to say congratz to chel not dana lol. Oh and you too Melly. I have a horrible memory!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks kelly! :)


wheres every one gone was booming before?


----------



## Pixie

Hiya hun - can you update my due date to show team blue? xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Updated:)


----------



## Pixie

Thanks!! x


----------



## Laura--x

God im so pissed off!

yesterday i got the last £10 out my bank cus i was craving sweets and junk so bad lol, so i got it out and went the shop and brought some cookie mix,some jammie dodgers,and a choco bar, and some skittles. I ate the skittles last night and made the cookies and ate a few but there was stll loads left.

I went out today to my course and came back, had the munchies again so went to get a cookie but none was there. There was atleast 10 left! I asked where they went and no-one answered, then my dad said he ate them. Ok fair enough if he wants one, but them all :huh:, so then i went to open the cupboard to get out my jammie dogers and they wern't there. Searched the rest of the cupboards but nope, nowhere in sight. Asked where they had gone but no-one at knew. So somehow they have magically disppaerd, my mum open them last night but she said she only had two. I thought my brother would of had them he normally robs my stuff but he said no too. So someones luying.

Then i went to get my choco bar, and i wasn't there either. Someone had ate that too.

Ok, im pissed off that they ate them cus they were mine. But when people don't own up to it, it pisses me off that much more !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrr

My mum just brought me some more jammie dodgers but i still aint happy! I didnt even want anymore, i just wanted whoever had them to own up and i still aint got that.

Stupid really but its really done my headin!


----------



## Laura--x

Hannah! Predict when my girl will come plz :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: thats what happens to me all the time! thats why i keep mine in my room!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i predict the 27th of april


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi ladies!!!

((sorry no personal posts to everyone this time....I have tons of college work to do))

Just wanted to drop in and see how everyone is. I have to get back to my school website now and get busy.

Ash ~ IKWUM about the school work. I can't seem to focus and it's really effecting my grades. I usually have straight A's but I've got a C in one of my classes (Managerial Finance) right now. I just can't seem to understand it. I'm hoping it's just baby brain and I'll be able to make better grades again once Marissa gets here.

:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi Chas!

Im fine thanks you?? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ahhhh i just watched hollyoaks on e4 
Awww cried :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

IT WORKED!
marc just txted me saying, il make more of an effort to make you feel special babe :happydance:


----------



## Laura--x

HannahGraceee said:


> IT WORKED!
> marc just txted me saying, il make more of an effort to make you feel special babe :happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:


----------



## chel27

how could someone be so f**king evil!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> how could someone be so f**king evil!!!!

:|?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Evening April Mummies ..... 

How has all your days been ? xx I am knackered but great day at work .. I am going to really miss them all when i leave to go on maternity ..... :cry:


----------



## chel27

somebody told my mate her boyfriend had commit suicide, then they said they were joking!!!!!! (some f**king joke) then turns out he actually is dead :-(


----------



## HannahGraceee

:o OMG! that is horrible, that makes me feel completely sick reading that!


----------



## mama2b

chel27 said:


> somebody told my mate her boyfriend had commit suicide, then they said they were joking!!!!!! (some f**king joke) then turns out he actually is dead :-(

OMG How awful, what happened ? x


----------



## chel27

:cry::cry::cry::cry: i know hannah how evil is that!!! i only saw him 2 weeks ago :cry: how low you gotta be to do that!!


----------



## mummy to be

chel27 said:


> somebody told my mate her boyfriend had commit suicide, then they said they were joking!!!!!! (some f**king joke) then turns out he actually is dead :-(

OH MY GAW!!!!!! your fu*king kidding me??? That is the sickest thing that i have ever heard of!!!! Who the fu*k would do that to someone as "a joke"????
I hope she smacked their friggen heads in!!! I WOULD!!!!

Are you ok babe???:hug:


----------



## chel27

mama2b said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> somebody told my mate her boyfriend had commit suicide, then they said they were joking!!!!!! (some f**king joke) then turns out he actually is dead :-(
> 
> OMG How awful, what happened ? xClick to expand...


its a long story but his best mates girlfriend got killed in car crash last year, and just before xmas his best mate then commit suicide!! and now turns out he has killed himself as the pain of losing his best mate was to much!! my poor friend is in bits bless her.

first of all someone wound my mate up and said it was a joke but turned out it was true xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

im guessing the person that said that to your friend is the same age as you? 


i would expect someone saying that sort of thing would be a 9 year old in a playground and still i would find that horrible! not from some one that is in there twenties!


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> somebody told my mate her boyfriend had commit suicide, then they said they were joking!!!!!! (some f**king joke) then turns out he actually is dead :-(
> 
> OMG How awful, what happened ? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> its a long story but his best mates girlfriend got killed in car crash last year, and just before xmas his best mate then commit suicide!! and now turns out he has killed himself as the pain of losing his best mate was to much!! my poor friend is in bits bless her.
> 
> first of all someone wound my mate up and said it was a joke but turned out it was true xxClick to expand...

Chel i am sorry to hear that :hugs: i hope your ok and your friend .. you just got to be there for her now she will need you x


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> somebody told my mate her boyfriend had commit suicide, then they said they were joking!!!!!! (some f**king joke) then turns out he actually is dead :-(
> 
> OH MY GAW!!!!!! your fu*king kidding me??? That is the sickest thing that i have ever heard of!!!! Who the fu*k would do that to someone as "a joke"????
> I hope she smacked their friggen heads in!!! I WOULD!!!!
> 
> Are you ok babe???:hug:Click to expand...


whoever it was that done that needs their head kicking in!!!!! problem is she lives next to me and her boyfriend lived in london, and so does whoever done the sick joke!!!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> im guessing the person that said that to your friend is the same age as you?
> 
> 
> i would expect someone saying that sort of thing would be a 9 year old in a playground and still i would find that horrible! not from some one that is in there twenties!


shes 24 hun xxx


----------



## mama2b

chel27 said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> somebody told my mate her boyfriend had commit suicide, then they said they were joking!!!!!! (some f**king joke) then turns out he actually is dead :-(
> 
> OMG How awful, what happened ? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> its a long story but his best mates girlfriend got killed in car crash last year, and just before xmas his best mate then commit suicide!! and now turns out he has killed himself as the pain of losing his best mate was to much!! my poor friend is in bits bless her.
> 
> first of all someone wound my mate up and said it was a joke but turned out it was true xxClick to expand...

Oh no, can't imagine how your friend must be feeling. :hug: :hug:


----------



## navarababe

Thats shocking what they said, they are really disgutting. Hope ur ok and ur friend babe x


----------



## HannahGraceee

It was a girl! :|


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> It was a girl! :|

x


my mates a girl hun, the person who died was her boyfriend x


----------



## HannahGraceee

oh no, i meant the person who said it? or dont you no?


----------



## danapeter36

I am sorry for your friend babe, glad she has someone like you to lean on xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh my God! I can't believe people are so f*cking dumb to make jokes up about death. 
Some people are SICK!!
People wind me the F up.. it is people like that that need b*tch slapping :hissy:

... 

Dan and I ended up going to sleep for a couple of hours. 
And now getting some munch. 
Really fancying Ben & Jerrys cookie dough ice cream *drooooools* :cloud9:


----------



## young mum

woohoo i made it, how are we girls? all of us in the 3rd tri now?

sorry to hear about your friend hun xxxx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> oh no, i meant the person who said it? or dont you no?


oh yea was a girl xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

young mum said:


> woohoo i made it, how are we girls? all of us in the 3rd tri now?
> 
> sorry to hear about your friend hun xxxx

i donno, i dont think so lol


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah are all April mums in third now???


----------



## chel27

anyyywayssss what are you all up to???


----------



## HannahGraceee

i think there a couple still left in 2nd


----------



## danapeter36

Actually I think the 30th is the last date for all April mums to be here? .....


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> anyyywayssss what are you all up to???

Im just watching masterchef you?


----------



## danapeter36

I am aching with my back Peter is playing his xbox and I am here lol xxx


----------



## young mum

feeling and watching my little one try and poke and prod him way out of my belly lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

I am about to get a can of coke after watching all my soaps ..... last one just finished .... :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: cant bealive 10 feb mummies have gone already


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> anyyywayssss what are you all up to???
> 
> Im just watching masterchef you?Click to expand...


eating my way through the house :rofl: with some chicken programme lol


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> I am about to get a can of coke after watching all my soaps ..... last one just finished .... :)

u watch eastenders and corrie to :happydance:


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> anyyywayssss what are you all up to???
> 
> Im just watching masterchef you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> eating my way through the house :rofl: with some chicken programme lolClick to expand...

The one on channel 4 hun ?? lol why are we watching this :rofl:


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> anyyywayssss what are you all up to???
> 
> Im just watching masterchef you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> eating my way through the house :rofl: with some chicken programme lolClick to expand...
> 
> The one on channel 4 hun ?? lol why are we watching this :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:yep thats the one!! i have no idea why im watching it :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i fancy some blueberrys


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> anyyywayssss what are you all up to???
> 
> Im just watching masterchef you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> eating my way through the house :rofl: with some chicken programme lolClick to expand...
> 
> The one on channel 4 hun ?? lol why are we watching this :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:yep thats the one!! i have no idea why im watching it :rofl:Click to expand...

hehehehe ....:rofl: i have to admit i am to busy on laptop its just background noise really yeh ... i watched emmerdale, corrie, eastenders, corrie LOL .... monday is soap night :happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

hey everyone. 

Chel I am so sorry to hear about your friend that was a very sick joke for them to play on her. I can't believe that happened. That person has the maturity level of a 9 year old I swear.

Hannah I am so happy to hear marc is sounding like he is going to smarten up. Otherwise I will personally come to england and put darrens foot up marcs butt. I don't think he would like that one lol. 

Welcome to third tri young mum. 

And yeah its the 30th of January that the last april mummy should be here!

I just had to go driving and first we had to parallel park and didn't realize there was ice all under the little bit of snow and it was just me one of my "girlfriends" and her two kids and we almost got stuck if it wasnt for my crappy driving skills that got us out lol. Then we were driving up this small hill where the stop light is at the top and the sun was shining right around it and you couldnt see at all what color the light was thank god the person behind me could so they honked there horn but they must of thought I was a right idiot. OH also said I can do the home visits with the lady because you get free stuff from them and she is the breastfeeding consultant so it all works out he said he doesn't care what the house mates say because they just invited seven more people (they already have one of there moms and a kid plus a dog which we were told we couldnt own a dog...well we could but it would have to stay out side and I wouldn't do that because it gets negative 25 or more out in the winters up here) to stay this friday and we already are struggling to put food on the table for ourselves. He still refuses to go to the childbirth classes but the lady said if I can't get the money to not worry about it I could still go by myself so I may just do that.


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> anyyywayssss what are you all up to???
> 
> Im just watching masterchef you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> eating my way through the house :rofl: with some chicken programme lolClick to expand...
> 
> The one on channel 4 hun ?? lol why are we watching this :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:yep thats the one!! i have no idea why im watching it :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> hehehehe ....:rofl: i have to admit i am to busy on laptop its just background noise really yeh ... i watched emmerdale, corrie, eastenders, corrie LOL .... monday is soap night :happydance:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl: your just like me i only have it on for some background noise!! and yep i watch all the soaps to!! monday nights are great :happydance:


----------



## MelanieSweets

teehee .. chicken programme .. and cadburys creme eggs what more could i ask for lol :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I had a lindt egg earlier :)


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> teehee .. chicken programme .. and cadburys creme eggs what more could i ask for lol :rofl:



owwwwwww :hissy::hissy: i want creme egg :rofl:

i just had 2 packets of strawberry laces lol xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Stop talking about sweeties :cry:

I want some!!! :hissy::hissy:

I need to get a shower and my stuff together for going back to Leicester tomorrow (our sleep meant it was too late to go tonight hehe) 

I wanted to watch the chicken programme too but it started just when I was having tea :rofl:

OMG can't believe another mum had to have an emergency c section. 
I didn't think they would be that common!


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> teehee .. chicken programme .. and cadburys creme eggs what more could i ask for lol :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> owwwwwww :hissy::hissy: i want creme egg :rofl:
> 
> i just had 2 packets of strawberry laces lol xxClick to expand...

Hehehehe are they the sour ones babes ....anything sour hmmmmm .... aww han lindt egg ... they have all the easter eggies in the shops and i am like num num give them to me :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Umm Sweets 


i want


----------



## HannahGraceee

*28th*
:?:sam040509:?:
*29th*
:blue:Xxxjacquixxx:blue:
:blue:tat:blue:
:pink:Laura--x:pink:
:?:wishes:?:
:?:ld2204:?:
:blue:MissMandieMitz:blue:
*30th*
:blue:princesttc:blue:
:?:cassandra:?:
:blue:k8y:blue:
:?:penguin77:?:

Only this many to come in to 3rd tri , expect Laura cos she cheated lol only joking :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

So in 3 days every one should be in and the May Mummies should start coming in


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm so pleased due date is at the start of April.. I couldn't be doing with waiting another whole month!! 

I am quite possibly the most impatient person EVER!!


----------



## chel27

:hissy:i cant believe i am forced to feel guilty over chocolate peanuts :cry: i just gave in and ate one!!!! i then read the back and its got a bloody allergy advice for pregnant woman not to eat them!!


i dont want reminding!!!!!!!!:hissy::hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

a couple wont hurt chel


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> :hissy:i cant believe i am forced to feel guilty over chocolate peanuts :cry: i just gave in and ate one!!!! i then read the back and its got a bloody allergy advice for pregnant woman not to eat them!!
> 
> 
> i dont want reminding!!!!!!!!:hissy::hissy:

Tell me about it ..theres so many things we cant do .... :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mmmm snickers bar!! *drools*

I keep thinking hmm what can I eat next.. I think pineapple may be calling me


----------



## mummy to be

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I'm so pleased due date is at the start of April.. I couldn't be doing with waiting another whole month!!
> 
> I am quite possibly the most impatient person EVER!!

Our due date is in mid April :( i dont wanna wait anymore lol. :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Dont eat to may pinapples might go in to labour! :rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

i just arrived at work...... :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww bless ya!


----------



## MelanieSweets

mummy to be said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I'm so pleased due date is at the start of April.. I couldn't be doing with waiting another whole month!!
> 
> I am quite possibly the most impatient person EVER!!
> 
> Our due date is in mid April :( i dont wanna wait anymore lol. :(Click to expand...

I bet after many sleepless night when bubs is here a month or two down the line we will want them to go back in our tummies hehe :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> a couple wont hurt chel

yea thats what i thought maybe just a few :blush: is it just me or is anyone else dying to have peanut butter??? :cry::cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww Mandy you are at work and I will soon be going to bed :rofl:

Han I plan on eating a medium sized tin of pineapple.. not like 20 million of them!!

What does everyone plan to do to try and get baby out??!?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Have a very very Spicy Curry, long walks, 20 pinapples hopefully :sex: and drinking marcs sperm like coke :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey ma lickle chikadee's!!!

You all ok! Im well happy just got my wage slip thru and finally over time payed off so i dnt feel guilty bout payin for a private scan!!!YAYYY!!

Well just thought i would say hi to u guys im guna go bed, im HANGING!
still aint sleepin right!!

Nighty Night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I'm so pleased due date is at the start of April.. I couldn't be doing with waiting another whole month!!
> 
> I am quite possibly the most impatient person EVER!!
> 
> Our due date is in mid April :( i dont wanna wait anymore lol. :(Click to expand...
> 
> I bet after many sleepless night when bubs is here a month or two down the line we will want them to go back in our tummies hehe :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: i second that! and when there 16 getting boyfriends and girlfriends ill want them back in:cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh Han I am laughing my ass off but I also feel slightly sick..

Get Marc to eat pineapple with you.. it is meant to make spermies taste better! 

I'm now watching the chicken show. I may never eat chicken again!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Night Night Jackie! :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

waht channel is this chicken show on :|


----------



## chel27

night night jackie xxx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> waht channel is this chicken show on :|


channel 4 but finished now xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It is now on Ch4 + 1. 

It is another show I shall be shouting at :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

NOOOOOOOOOO :hissy:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hehehe ... its prob on channel 4 +1 now hun .... welll i have midwife tomorrow ... cannot wait ... see how well this little beaneo is growing .. off to bed now me thinks ....eyes are rolling .... good night everyone xx :hi::sleep:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Found it!:)


----------



## mummy to be

hehehhehehe hannah your funny.... 
"drinking Marc's sperm like coke" hehehehehehe 
Does that really help???? I have been told it is great for stretch marks ;)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Night Melanie!:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> hehehhehehe hannah your funny....
> "drinking Marc's sperm like coke" hehehehehehe
> Does that really help???? I have been told it is great for stretch marks ;)

Apperntly it has the same chemicals that you have when you get induced,
thats why sex is so good,and apperntly it works better if you sallow the sperm :blush:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Na Night ladies that are going to bed! 

Dan is playing on my DS and getting stressed.. I was going to pack it in my hospital bag just in case I have a super duper long labour.. now I don't think I will :huh:

I really hate it when he gets annoyed over silly things.. like computer games!


----------



## mama2b

Owwwwww Ive got really bad toothache :cry: My wisdom tooth is coming through, it got infected around the gum a couple of months ago and face swelled up like nothing you've ever seen and its starting to look the same now.

What can I do Ive been brushing it to make sure there is no food stuck in gum but its getting worse :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I really want a DS, i was gonna get one before i was pregnant but cant afford to now :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> Owwwwww Ive got really bad toothache :cry: My wisdom tooth is coming through, it got infected around the gum a couple of months ago and face swelled up like nothing you've ever seen and its starting to look the same now.
> 
> What can I do Ive been brushing it to make sure there is no food stuck in gum but its getting worse :hissy:

Awww hunn :hugs:

My wisdom tooth is coming though too x :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> I really want a DS, i was gonna get one before i was pregnant but cant afford to now :(

What are you getting for you 18th?! 

You could always ask for one!! :winkwink:


----------



## chel27

night melanie xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i know exactly would i would get if i asked for one of them :rofl:

"YOUR NOT GONNA HAVE THE TIME WITH A MONTH OLD BABY TO PLAY ON A DS" :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> I really want a DS, i was gonna get one before i was pregnant but cant afford to now :(

i play my sons when he goes to bed :happydance: thats the good thing about kids ya can nick their toys :rofl:

and we got chip with 260 games :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i want one with a clip


----------



## HannahGraceee

i guess bnb addict isnt 2,450 either
maybe 2,500  x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> i guess bnb addict isnt 2,450 either
> maybe 2,500  x


nope keep posting han :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

Its my mission to be bnb addict tonight! 

Just had toast! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

How the heck do you post soo much Han!! 

Dan kept getting angrier and angrier with the DS and at one point flung his head back & hit the wall!!

I told him to be careful and he told me to leave him alone! 

So I said Pfft it is my DS.. and he closed it and is now being mardy. 

I just don't understand the point in getting so wound up over a F*cking game!!!!!! 

I think I shall go have a cry in the shower now 

xXx


----------



## chel27

mmmmmmmmm hannah wat did ya have on your toast??? i fancy some now xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww Ashhy! :( 
Dan reminds me of .....



er...

me :rofl: 
i get stressy all the time at games, espically if im not winning :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> mmmmmmmmm hannah wat did ya have on your toast??? i fancy some now xx

Loads and loads of margarine! :rofl:


----------



## chel27

mmmmmmmmmm yummy think i might have to have some now xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

ok 2,460 isnt it either :rofl:


----------



## chel27

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Back from my shower, going to go to bed now and try to sleep... hopefully the baby won't keep waking me up every 10 mins to go to the loo!! 

Na night ladies 

Happy posting

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Night Ashy x


----------



## chel27

night ash xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Think its just me and you now chel!


----------



## mellllly

Just popping in to say good night!
Not long been back from food shopping in Asda and I am shattered - Got a cute outfit which says on the front 'Born to be a Princess' soo cute LOL!
Just ordered all the nursery stuff i wanted!! Yay!

https://www.lollipoplane.co.uk/luxury/range_profile.php?collectionID=26

Hope you are all ok - I havnt caught up on the 10 pages I have missed in the last 5 hours haha! x


----------



## chel27

yep looks like it honey  everyone always dissapears lol wat ya doing hun?


----------



## HannahGraceee

nothing thinking about have a sort tomo out i have no room to put everything! have far to many clothes! 
you? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Melly Did you see anything in baby week? 

And Night Night x :hugs:


----------



## mellllly

HannahGraceee said:


> Melly Did you see anything in baby week?
> 
> And Night Night x :hugs:

No not alot, our asda is having some kind of re-fit, got a few little bits wipes etc 

Night Night xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh thats nice!

Night hun x


----------



## chel27

mellllly said:


> Just popping in to say good night!
> Not long been back from food shopping in Asda and I am shattered - Got a cute outfit which says on the front 'Born to be a Princess' soo cute LOL!
> Just ordered all the nursery stuff i wanted!! Yay!
> 
> https://www.lollipoplane.co.uk/luxury/range_profile.php?collectionID=26
> 
> Hope you are all ok - I havnt caught up on the 10 pages I have missed in the last 5 hours haha! x


night night melly awwwww that nursery set is gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> nothing thinking about have a sort tomo out i have no room to put everything! have far to many clothes!
> you? x


ha ha we dont have room for anything either!!! i must have a bleach frenzy and tidy up tomorrow!! i have been soooo lazy today!!!

i think i've got thrush or something :cry::cry: dunno cos never had it!!! (sorry TMI) lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I pretty sure thrush and yeast is the same, ive had two yeast infections, you get them after you finish a course of antibiotics sometimes, really really itchy and smells like yeast :rofl:

Go to the doctors say i have a yeast infection they will give you some cream and pesorys and you can get the precripstion free with your card thing lol. you can buy the exact same stuff over the counter but i like getting it for free insted! :p x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> I pretty sure thrush and yeast is the same, ive had two yeast infections, you get them after you finish a course of antibiotics sometimes, really really itchy and smells like yeast :rofl:
> 
> Go to the doctors say i have a yeast infection they will give you some cream and pesorys and you can get the precripstion free with your card thing lol. you can buy the exact same stuff over the counter but i like getting it for free insted! :p x

:rofl::rofl: ermmmmm it looks bit like cotton wool and my clit is well itchy :rofl::rofl: gawwwddddd im hoping this is pregnancy thing right?? ewwwwwwwwwww im not gunna smell it :rofl::rofl:

i might go buy something, feel to embarrased to ask doctor :blush:

got no bloody chance of oral sex down there now :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ill try and find the name for you, it works within like 2 days really good


----------



## HannahGraceee

Canesten 
cream + presory
if your OH is anything like mine dont tell him you have it or you defo wont get sex, he seach it online that if you have it and have sex, they can get it and get some spots on there Winkys! :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Canesten
> cream + presory
> if your OH is anything like mine dont tell him you have it or you defo wont get sex, he seach it online that if you have it and have sex, they can get it and get some spots on there Winkys! :rofl:


ahhhh thanks hun i shall get some tomorrow!! ha ha to late he already knows cos i kept scratching :rofl::rofl::rofl: thats it i got NO chance now :hissy::hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i had these two infections when i was about 11 weeks and 14 weeks, the 11 week time he has sex with me a week later, which i though fair enough, but the 14 week one he didnt for like 4 weeks incase he got it! :hissy: lol

Hopefully hes new changed nicest would let him shag me when he stays round next week!  x


----------



## mummy to be

mellllly said:


> Just popping in to say good night!
> Not long been back from food shopping in Asda and I am shattered - Got a cute outfit which says on the front 'Born to be a Princess' soo cute LOL!
> Just ordered all the nursery stuff i wanted!! Yay!
> 
> https://www.lollipoplane.co.uk/luxury/range_profile.php?collectionID=26
> 
> Hope you are all ok - I havnt caught up on the 10 pages I have missed in the last 5 hours haha! x

Ohhhh my gaw!! i love your nursery stuff!!! i am so jealous.. i cant find anything like that over here :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

apperntly i only have 19 posts to do to become bnb addict? do you think i can do it before i get to tired :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: i had these two infections when i was about 11 weeks and 14 weeks, the 11 week time he has sex with me a week later, which i though fair enough, but the 14 week one he didnt for like 4 weeks incase he got it! :hissy: lol
> 
> Hopefully hes new changed nicest would let him shag me when he stays round next week!  x


ha well im glad im not the only one with itchy fanny :rofl::rofl: yeh if i know my OH he will wait months before coming near me now, even then he will want solid proof :rofl::rofl:

i hope you get some though hun!!! very soon xxx


----------



## mummy to be

hahaha is that a trick question Hannah :)hehehehehe

Ohh have i added you to Facebook yet or?


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: thank you, i hope you get some too, and not so much of a itchy minnie! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> hahaha is that a trick question Hannah :)hehehehehe
> 
> Ohh have i added you to Facebook yet or?

No i dont think so, ive tired to find you on facebook like 10 times but then gave up cos i couldnt find you! :dohh:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: thank you, i hope you get some too, and not so much of a itchy minnie! :rofl:



:rofl::rofl::rofl: yea well i wont hold me breath lol 

gawwwdddd i feel well uncomfortbale, my bump is getting in the way :rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> hahaha is that a trick question Hannah :)hehehehehe
> 
> Ohh have i added you to Facebook yet or?
> 
> No i dont think so, ive tired to find you on facebook like 10 times but then gave up cos i couldnt find you! :dohh:Click to expand...

awwwww :( sad now lol.... 
what is your name and i will look for you when i get home tonight if you like??? 
Also anyone else who would like me to add them.. pm me your name and i will look for you when i get home from work tonight...... Dam work banning facebook and myspace at work :( How dare they!!!
I am home alone toight :( Allan is away for work over night.... :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hannah Tompkins - piture = bubs scan pic :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: thank you, i hope you get some too, and not so much of a itchy minnie! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: yea well i wont hold me breath lol
> 
> gawwwdddd i feel well uncomfortbale, my bump is getting in the way :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol My bump aways gets in the way when i wanna shave it! :dohh::rofl::blush:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: thank you, i hope you get some too, and not so much of a itchy minnie! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: yea well i wont hold me breath lol
> 
> gawwwdddd i feel well uncomfortbale, my bump is getting in the way :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol My bump aways gets in the way when i wanna shave it! :dohh::rofl::blush:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: yea well i had to use a mini mirror to see wat was up with my minnie :rofl::rofl: now that was bloody hard!!!:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

i use a mirror to shave! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

10 to go!


----------



## hayley x

mummy to be said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> hahaha is that a trick question Hannah :)hehehehehe
> 
> Ohh have i added you to Facebook yet or?
> 
> No i dont think so, ive tired to find you on facebook like 10 times but then gave up cos i couldnt find you! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww :( sad now lol....
> what is your name and i will look for you when i get home tonight if you like???
> Also anyone else who would like me to add them.. pm me your name and i will look for you when i get home from work tonight...... Dam work banning facebook and myspace at work :( How dare they!!!
> I am home alone toight :( Allan is away for work over night.... :cry:Click to expand...

My oh works nites too its rubbish!! i get scared and it doesnt help if my dog hears someone breathe outside and she starts yappin!!! lol. hows work? xxx


----------



## chel27

if i used a mirror to shave i think i'd end up shaving it off lmao


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I have a tummy ache :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

i cant bealive ive nearly posted 700 times in here

and 


*HI HAYLEY!*


----------



## hayley x

:( i have tummy ache too...had it all day yesterday and today. Its not tummy ache ive had before. i nearly rang midwife today but cuz i have a new midwife i didnt want her to laugh at me!! xxx


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> i cant bealive ive nearly posted 700 times in here
> 
> and
> 
> 
> *HI HAYLEY!*

lol think i onli done 160 :rofl:

:hi: hannah 

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww hun

If they start getting close together, i would call lol  x

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i cant bealive ive nearly posted 700 times in here
> 
> and
> 
> 
> *HI HAYLEY!*
> 
> lol think i onli done 160 :rofl:
> 
> :hi: hannah
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

i think if it wasnt for this thread id be no where near bnb addict!  x :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I have a tummy ache :(


awwwww honey :hug::hug::hug: think got worms i cant stop eating lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: Worms! Bless ya!


----------



## chel27

hi hayley awww hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:blush: Im bored.


----------



## chel27

im serious hannah i literally dont stop eating!!! i now weigh 10st 7lbs :-(


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :blush: Im bored.


ohhhh thanks alot!!! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: :rofl: i weight like 3 and a half stone more then you! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Im bored.
> 
> 
> ohhhh thanks alot!!! lolClick to expand...

Im just being a spammer!:dohh:

This one should be it! :muaha::baby::cloud9::happydance::hugs::blush::dohh:


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> Awww hun
> 
> If they start getting close together, i would call lol  x
> 
> Hope you feel better soon

I was thinkin could it be cuz hes back to back?? today i felt weak but thought maybe its cuz i haven taken my iron tablets :dohh: then i blame it on my jeans cuz i have a pair of over the bump ones but then even wen im in my pjs its hurtin =[ dont want midwife to think im silly, afterall its only tummy ache.

Hope you feel better soon too :hugs:

xxx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: :rofl: i weight like 3 and a half stone more then you! :rofl:


your 13st 7lbs????????? pull the other one girl :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

HAPPY BNB ADDICT TO ME!​:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Im bored.
> 
> 
> ohhhh thanks alot!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Im just being a spammer!:dohh:
> 
> This one should be it! :muaha::baby::cloud9::happydance::hugs::blush::dohh:Click to expand...


YAY YAY you done it hun!!! bet your gunna piss of now arnt ya :rofl::rofl::rofl::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hayley x

yay ur an addict :) lol xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: i weight like 3 and a half stone more then you! :rofl:
> 
> 
> your 13st 7lbs????????? pull the other one girl :rofl:Click to expand...

:| wha? :rofl:


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Awww hun
> 
> If they start getting close together, i would call lol  x
> 
> Hope you feel better soon
> 
> I was thinkin could it be cuz hes back to back?? today i felt weak but thought maybe its cuz i haven taken my iron tablets :dohh: then i blame it on my jeans cuz i have a pair of over the bump ones but then even wen im in my pjs its hurtin =[ dont want midwife to think im silly, afterall its only tummy ache.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon too :hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


hun if you are in pain and not sure, ring your midwife cos thats what they are there for!!! dont feel silly xxx :hug::hug:


----------



## mummy to be

hayley x said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> hahaha is that a trick question Hannah :)hehehehehe
> 
> Ohh have i added you to Facebook yet or?
> 
> No i dont think so, ive tired to find you on facebook like 10 times but then gave up cos i couldnt find you! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww :( sad now lol....
> what is your name and i will look for you when i get home tonight if you like???
> Also anyone else who would like me to add them.. pm me your name and i will look for you when i get home from work tonight...... Dam work banning facebook and myspace at work :( How dare they!!!
> I am home alone toight :( Allan is away for work over night.... :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> My oh works nites too its rubbish!! i get scared and it doesnt help if my dog hears someone breathe outside and she starts yappin!!! lol. hows work? xxxClick to expand...

Yeah it is ok.. i am about to go into a meeting with my bosses about a "self assesment task" that we have to do :( Ohhhhhhhhhhh no... they dont like me now that i am preggers :(


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: i weight like 3 and a half stone more then you! :rofl:
> 
> 
> your 13st 7lbs????????? pull the other one girl :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :| wha? :rofl:Click to expand...


you sure confuse me girl xxx :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

pull the other one what? lol


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> pull the other one what? lol


you said you weigh 3 and half stone more?????


----------



## mummy to be

WOW i am lost lol


----------



## chel27

ha ha me to and hannah seems to of done another dissapearing act on me!!!! lol


----------



## hayley x

thats cuz shes become an addict and needs some rest haha xxx


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> thats cuz shes become an addict and needs some rest haha xxx


:rofl::rofl::rofl: she gunna be in big trouble :rofl: wat you doing hun??


----------



## hayley x

Yeh sooo much, she will get scared and not come back on hehe. Actually i dont think it would be possible to stop a bnb addict from coming on lol. Im lookin for holidays that are suitable for a baby haha what about you xxx


----------



## chel27

no i dont think theres any way of stopping han coming on....shes addicted :rofl:

omg you already looking for holiday to take baby on......ahhh how sweet :happydance:

im not doing alot hun apart from listening to music and browsing facebook!! should go bed soon i suppose xx


----------



## mummy to be

my meeting with the bosses went really really well :) hhehehehe i very happy


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> my meeting with the bosses went really really well :) hhehehehe i very happy



what was that meeting for hun??


----------



## hayley x

chel27 said:


> no i dont think theres any way of stopping han coming on....shes addicted :rofl:
> 
> omg you already looking for holiday to take baby on......ahhh how sweet :happydance:
> 
> im not doing alot hun apart from listening to music and browsing facebook!! should go bed soon i suppose xx

No I dont think so either, but wouldnt be the same if she didnt come on neway lol. 

yeh my oh really wants to go on a 'family' holiday. Sounds excitin, but i wont wanna go anywhere for long so probs just 3 or 4 nites somewhere dunno where tho??

Facebook is so addictive, im always logged on even when theres nothin to do on there haha!! im in bed, i can never sleep properly tho can u? xxx


----------



## mummy to be

chel27 said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> my meeting with the bosses went really really well :) hhehehehe i very happy
> 
> what was that meeting for hun??Click to expand...


One of those self appaisal things :( but it turned out great heheheheeheh :happydance:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yoooo!!!

So i slept till half 2 from about 10-half 10ish and now i cant get back to sleep! 
What the hell is that all about Lol!!!!!

Now im bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Guna try sleepin again!xxxx


----------



## mummy to be

awwww i am always left alone on here :( boooo hoooo for mandy moo lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> pull the other one what? lol
> 
> 
> you said you weigh 3 and half stone more?????Click to expand...

Yeh i do :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> ha ha me to and hannah seems to of done another dissapearing act on me!!!! lol

:rofl: 
My itnert went weird and would not let me refresh the pages! :cry: 
I tried to get on my phone but wont let me.. 
So i just went to sleep:sleep:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha Han you little addict!

Congrats :rofl:

Well I have my midwife appointment today in Leicester.. I tried to get it transferred over to Lincoln but midwife is on holiday (she is much nicer than the one in Leic!!) :cry:

I really really really don't want any blood taken :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwww hunn :( is this gonna be your 28 weeek app? or is it diffrent over there?


----------



## lyndsey3010

Morning all! What have I missed?!! Not been on here much for the last couple of days.

I had my midwife appt yesterday, I'm measuring 28 weeks, blood pressure has FINALLY gone up a bit, it was 80/69 and I am now almost fully human at 100/60. Little wriggler was living up to his name as midwife couldn't get a proper heartbeat reading as he was moving so much - she heard enough to know that he is healthy though! Oh and she also confirmed what I thought - head is firmly wedged under my right rib which accounts for all the discomfort over the last couple of weeks!

I have my tour of the midwife led unit today at 3pm - its not my nearest place but if I want a water birth its where I have to go so we are checking it out. Its only 30 mins away so not the end of the world, a lot of people have to travel further than that anyway! Does mean I am committing myself to just gas and air and if there are any complications, then I will be shoved in an ambulance and transferred to the main hospital 30 mins away (less with blue lights flashing!!)

So decisions decisions. Not seeing the local hospital until ante natal on the 14th Feb so got a few weeks to decide yet!

Hope everyone is well!
XX


----------



## lyndsey3010

PS, she took my blood yesterday just to forewarn you. Would have been my 28 week appt but couldn't get in until yesterday
X


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well it is meant to be my 28 week appointment. 
Even though it is at 29+6!! 
See the midwife can't even count!! :rofl:

I need to remember to ask about the application for the health in pregnancy grant!


----------



## HannahGraceee

decisions decisions
Lyndesy i bet your do fine with gas and air :) water birth would be so fun! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Well it is meant to be my 28 week appointment.
> Even though it is at 29+6!!
> See the midwife can't even count!! :rofl:
> 
> I need to remember to ask about the application for the health in pregnancy grant!

There proberly just give it to you.. lol weird my MW is only in on a wednesday so i get mine dead on 28 weeks, 31 weeks, :blush:

what pain relif is everyone else using?


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> PS, she took my blood yesterday just to forewarn you. Would have been my 28 week appt but couldn't get in until yesterday
> X

I Hate having my bloods taken!:hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm going to a water birth workshop so I'm guessing that Lincoln has a birthing pool.. I may be tempted to use it.. I rather like splashing about haha :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

My plan for now is.. 

If contractions start but waters don't break then stay at home.. listening to eye of the tiger on my ipod etc.. until I can't take it any more & need to go to hospital.. 

Then gas & air .. and the birthing pool would be pretty fun! 

Knowing me I'll be the biggest baby ever and feel like I'm dying from the pain.. 

The thought of an epidural just freaks me out though.. needles + spine = no no no no NO!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> My plan for now is..
> 
> If contractions start but waters don't break then stay at home.. listening to eye of the tiger on my ipod etc.. until I can't take it any more & need to go to hospital..
> 
> Then gas & air .. and the birthing pool would be pretty fun!
> 
> Knowing me I'll be the biggest baby ever and feel like I'm dying from the pain..
> 
> The thought of an epidural just freaks me out though.. needles + spine = no no no no NO!

Im gonna do the same as you lol, then go to the hopstial and have the baby, trying it with nothing for my little accomplishment


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

You are soooo brave for doing that! 

I would like a nice relaxing birth.. Mine will end up being the exact opposite though :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol hopefully mine does go stressfulll :rofl:

I need to post 105 posts daily to be bnb ellite before bubs is born :rofl:


----------



## mama2b

Morning,
Just woke up and still got toothache :cry: going to have to go to dentist I think and to top it off I have to finish my tax return today not sure which one is worse !


----------



## lyndsey3010

By the way girls re that £190 grant, I asked my midwife about it yesterday and she said that you can download the forms off the internet and then I have to take it back to my next appt and she will sign. You then have 31 days from the date she signs it to send off. Going on to the website now to see what I find, will be back with a link......!

Mama2b, I am doing my tax return right now too :hissy: Hope the toothache gets better

XX


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ugh my belly doesn't feel good :cry:

Baby is definitely still head down.. my ribs are currently being killed!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im hungry.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Go forth and Eat Han!! 

I always get reallllly nervous before midwife appointments :cry:

God I really am such a Geek!! :dohh::dohh:

Does anyone else like watching property shows??
:blush:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Go forth and Eat Han!!
> 
> I always get reallllly nervous before midwife appointments :cry:
> 
> God I really am such a Geek!! :dohh::dohh:
> 
> Does anyone else like watching property shows??
> :blush:
> 
> xXx

lol im scared to go to my aternal appoiments :blush:

and im watching under the hammer atm


----------



## jenny_wren

oh oh pick me pick me:coolio:
I DO!!!!!!!!!!!
:blush:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Hi Jenny! x


----------



## jenny_wren

HIIIIIIIIIII!!!:wave: 
guess what!
i actually got more than 20 mins
sleep last night!!!
:happydance::sleep::happydance:

weeeeeeeee​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

I'm watching homes under the hammer too!! 

I want a property to do up.. and just keep for myself! 

I would love to be in property development or an interior designer! I'd be ACE!!


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

wanna buy me a house?!?!?

worth a shot ....

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i always watch that show where the do your house up a little and help selll it for you.. i would get them to come to my house and say i dont wanna sell any more :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

Lets go find a huge house and rent it all together :rofl::rofl: 

The house of pregnant ladies, lack of sex and leaky nips :rofl:

Ooo to buy or not to buy!! :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

HOUSE DOCTOR!!!
:rofl::rofl:

and you still have to pay for it
!!!
i dont like that american woman anyways!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im watching test tube babys now.


----------



## Laura--x

I have my scan next thursday :( im scareeeedd.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Laura--x said:


> I have my scan next thursday :( im scareeeedd.

Awww Hunni, im sure every will be just fine! Good Luck for thursday :)


----------



## Laura--x

:)


----------



## jenny_wren

ive got one next week
you'll be fine:hugs:
plus more piccies!!!!!!!!!
:happydance:

xx​


----------



## Laura--x

How come u got another one hun? x


----------



## jenny_wren

check if the placentas moved or not 

=]​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im expecting an otter


----------



## jenny_wren

a yellow otter
:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yep Yep.. Mine and Marc little tiny baby ots


----------



## jenny_wren

nothing strange about that!!!!!​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol its mine and marcs nick name! weve been calling the baby , baby ots since we thought i could be pregnant! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

mines an egg in that case =] lol​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol Aww


----------



## jenny_wren

love the new siggie lol

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Looks lovely hunn x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I want some white chocolate fingers


----------



## jenny_wren

dip them in white chocolate then lol
:rofl:
x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
im gonna go to siansburys and get some munch once im dressed


----------



## jenny_wren

ive got a tin of rice pudding LOL
lucky cow .... 
:rofl:
xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:


----------



## mama2b

lyndsey3010 said:


> By the way girls re that £190 grant, I asked my midwife about it yesterday and she said that you can download the forms off the internet and then I have to take it back to my next appt and she will sign. You then have 31 days from the date she signs it to send off. Going on to the website now to see what I find, will be back with a link......!
> 
> Mama2b, I am doing my tax return right now too :hissy: Hope the toothache gets better
> 
> XX

Ive been on the phone literally all morning to dentist - on hold - no one is answering the bloody phone !!! Last time i tried was on hold for 7 mins, im really pissed off now and the pain is worse :cry::cry::cry:

I can't even look at tax return until toothache gone as I think I might kill someone !!! OH has gone out as i am in such a bad mood !!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww hun!! 

Im so glad my mum works at my dentist


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG i just got white chocolate fingers and for some reason they were 34p!


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> Awww hun!!
> 
> Im so glad my mum works at my dentist

Wish my mum did ! I have just tried again and STILL on hold !!


----------



## mama2b

OMG I am really pissed off now !!!

They finally answered and they told me they have no appnts today or tomorrow, I asked what I can do as being pregnant paracetamol just isn't working and she said just call back in the morning !! What a bitch !

So what can I do ? Its getting worse should I try doctors ? Can they give me anything ?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ill ask my mum what you can do when she gets home hun :) x 

Have you tried salt water? and switsh it round in your mouth?


----------



## jenny_wren

which dentist does your mum work at han??

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Avendale in fleet


----------



## mama2b

I will try that now, thanks,

Just called them back as when I phoned my doctors to see what I could take for pain they said the dentist has a legal obligation to see me within 24 hours of calling !!!

They had appointments as well with different dentists, appnt now at 3.40pm they are bloody useless so I could of ended up waiting for two days to see my normal dentist (who i hate) when there are other ones available !!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: annoying!


----------



## mama2b

OH has just come back with some flowers for me :cloud9:

He is still annoying tho, I wanted him to drive me to the dentists, its 15 miles away and I can't be bothered !!! I am a lazy cow toda y :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

omg omg omg
i think i just wet myself
:rofl::rofl:

www.punkbabyclothes.net

WOW!!!!
im actually in love lol:cloud9:
:happydance::happydance:

sorry had to tell someone!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
Jenny you have to tell me what the classes , im scared to go :(


----------



## jenny_wren

me too lol
im so gonna be the youngest there
and jasons gonna make me laugh
like the whole way through LOL
gonna make a fool out of myself!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Same!
i dont want it to me like alcoholics anonymous

like 

Im hannah, this is marc and im 30 weeks pregnant 

arghh :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hello Hello Any one here?? x


----------



## navarababe

im still here, waiting on my sister coming home as my doppler arrived today and shes bringing it home with her. Watching the news, anyone seen the woman who gave birth to 8 babies :o shocking


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I am at work but here hehe xxx


----------



## Laura--x

I am here :D


----------



## navarababe

hey ladies, whens the best time and where to use a doppler? i got a angelsound today and cant wait to try it. x


----------



## Laura--x

Use it now !! I was so excited when i got mine i ripped it open straight away haha x


----------



## navarababe

i used it for 2mins when sis was outside using car but couldnt find anything, and she wonders what im doing and calls me stupid when i do it infront of her, so im embarrsed, might do it in 5mins, not to sure where to check or what to listen for etc


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey ladies!! I hope everyone is having a good day. DH & I just woke up @ 1:30pm. We were up late last night. Anyways, today is his birthday and I'm fixing to have to take my books to my son's room where DH is playing Sims on my son's computer and spend sometime with him....actually, spend all day with him.

:hug:


----------



## Laura--x

Whats everyone having/had for dinner tonight? im so hungry but dont know what i fancy :(


----------



## navarababe

i had gamon steaks, potatoes and beans, was yummmmy


----------



## HannahGraceee

Argh my Internet was not wanting to work! x :hissy:


----------



## mama2b

Bloody dentists !!!

I had to have one of my top teeth buffed without being numbed !!! It was pressing down on gum which is infected and he wouldn't give me any antibiotics !!! 

To be fair Id rather not have to take anything as don't want it to affect baby BUT it would of been nice to have the option, anyway it doesn't hurt as much now.

OH has just cooked roast phesant so am going to *try* and eat it without getting it wedged in my gums !!


----------



## starryeye31

Im making homemade Scalloped potatos right now , will end up being my lunch , not sure what Im making for dinner yet .


----------



## HannahGraceee

starryeye31 said:


> Im making homemade Scalloped potatos right now , will end up being my lunch , not sure what Im making for dinner yet .

Just letting you know i replied on the signature request hun :happydance:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Evening April Mummies ...... 
Hope you have all had a nice day ...

Had midwife this morning ... babe is measuring 27 weeks and i am 29 ... so a bit under .... teeny bubba, everything else ok....i have a bit of water retention though. 

Was amusing midwife listened to heartbeat and babe did a huge kick and booted the monitor off lol ... thats my baby hehe .... also baby is in the birth position .. so fingers and toes crossed it will stay that way :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) How are you this morning.. 
Well it is 6.20am here and i am tired and i wanna be in bed :( i so tired.... 

Are you ladies being told that you look alot bigger or smaller that what you actually are....??? i have had heaps of people here tell me that i am small for 28+6 days then i get others who are like woah.. sure there is only one in the there lol....


----------



## danapeter36

Great news Mel!
Last time I was checked was that scan etc baby was 3 weeks ahead of growth and breech! I know she has loads of time to turn tho, doesn't she?

Went shopping on Hannahs advice in Asda! Spent £80 just on baby 'essentials' haha xxx

Oh and Han how are you and your yellow otter, Jen that made me cry with laughter!!!


----------



## penguin77

Hi girls.....
Don't know why but i always bypassed this thread in 2nd tri because i thought i hadn't joined....but i had (checked the 1st pg today!)- preganancy brain i reckon DOH!!
I've just arrived in 3tri yesterday so am promissing to actively participate....IF my brain allows:rofl:

:hug: to all ....and bring on April :muaha:

xxxx


----------



## danapeter36

Yay thanks Claire, hugs back!
How are you getting along babe? I just realised I am hungry...and I saw Peter bring in a pack of chocolate biscuits....now I just have to find them!!!


----------



## danapeter36

mummy to be said:


> Good Morning ladies :) How are you this morning..
> Well it is 6.20am here and i am tired and i wanna be in bed :( i so tired....
> 
> Are you ladies being told that you look alot bigger or smaller that what you actually are....??? i have had heaps of people here tell me that i am small for 28+6 days then i get others who are like woah.. sure there is only one in the there lol....

Well I think you look lovely and round and perfect for babys gestation. xx:hug:


----------



## penguin77

mummy to be said:


> Good Morning ladies :) How are you this morning..
> Well it is 6.20am here and i am tired and i wanna be in bed :( i so tired....
> 
> Are you ladies being told that you look alot bigger or smaller that what you actually are....??? i have had heaps of people here tell me that i am small for 28+6 days then i get others who are like woah.. sure there is only one in the there lol....

I think we all get this....some more than others.
Even though i was a size 16 pre-preg..my bump felt quite smaller than average up to 2 weeks ago...but felt like i've popped now. But this week alone i've had 2 say ...''wow you look preggers now'' (meaning you look huge!) and 2 who say i'm ''carrying smaller and tidily and all in the front'' (compliment). 
So it all depends on people's perceptions on how they think you'll look at differnet stages.
Regardless of what people say....i think i look ok but i feel like i have really fat arse no matter what:rofl:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha you joker, I noticed and hubby noticed my arse is def bigger now! Ah well I guess its all a by product of bringing my bundle of joy into the world! My legs however look puny and skinny, and my arms, I look like a tube of toothpaste that got squeezed either end!


----------



## penguin77

danapeter36 said:


> Yay thanks Claire, hugs back!
> How are you getting along babe? I just realised I am hungry...and I saw Peter bring in a pack of chocolate biscuits....now I just have to find them!!!

Hi dana....I'm sure you can hunt down those biscuits...LOL
doing really well thank you :hugs:......but i must say, the last hurdle of the pregnancy has hit me in the last week.
I've realised i can't carry on doing stuff on the same pace as i used to be able to.....i get out of breath if i do too much and my hips ache if i stand for too long in certain positions.
I think my body's telling me to slow down....

Are other people feeling the same or does it feel worse for me becase i'm bigger than average and a size 16? Just curious..

xxxxx


----------



## danapeter36

Yes, I feel the same. Really out of breath, and unable to walk very fast at all. I get left behind in Asda, hubby has to come back and find me! I have to say my back is getting all the problems though!
xxx


----------



## penguin77

I know the feeling......all i hear myself say to OH is 'pleeeease slow down.....pleeeease slow down'.....LOL

I get an achy back sometimes but nothing chronic......mostly it's my hips and they can ache after 5 mins standing when peeling pots for chips...... As long as i dont get achy hips and back I'll survive.

Hope you found the biscuits...and they were nice one like custard creams or foxes...:happydance:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Mmmm they were foxs....I love foxs they make the BEST biccies ever!!!
I swear I could have eaten the whole packet!!!

Yeah I have trouble laying on my back even a the doctors when they do the heartbeat, it hurts so much I can only be on my sides with a cushion between my knees, been that way since week 14!


----------



## MelanieSweets

danapeter36 said:


> Great news Mel!
> Last time I was checked was that scan etc baby was 3 weeks ahead of growth and breech! I know she has loads of time to turn tho, doesn't she?
> 
> Went shopping on Hannahs advice in Asda! Spent £80 just on baby 'essentials' haha xxx
> 
> Oh and Han how are you and your yellow otter, Jen that made me cry with laughter!!!

Thanks Dana, I am pleased but also midwife made comment about my weight however she thinks its all water and baby ....my mum was the same and it was pretty much all baby so not going to worry but i am going to try and not stuff so much in last few weeks .... theres no need to eat for sake of it really! 

Aww which Asda did you go to hun ? I really have to start thinking about essential items from 30 weeks ... 

Is there a really high chance you will have babe early then dana ?


----------



## mummy to be

Hey hey... i just got to work and i already dont wanna be here :( 
I luckily finish at 2.15 this arvo woot woot :) :) :) :)


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah the consultant at hospital said he would bet his money on me being early. If she gets too big they'll take action but he said for now it isnt causing any probs. I am petite but not too petite that they wouldnt let me give birth to a 10 pounder for example!
I went to the one in High Wycombe? The big one, I know theres ones in Oxford but not as well stocked really. Plus its only 20 mins or so down from junction 7 on M40!
Yeah water takes up a lot of weight babes, I reckon your retaining water xxx


----------



## penguin77

danapeter36 said:


> Mmmm they were foxs....I love foxs they make the BEST biccies ever!!!
> I swear I could have eaten the whole packet!!!
> 
> Yeah I have trouble laying on my back even a the doctors when they do the heartbeat, it hurts so much I can only be on my sides with a cushion between my knees, been that way since week 14!

Since week 14....wow must not complain then - sounds like you're having a hard time of it and here i am whining about aches in the last few weeks.

True...Foxes are the best LOL.....and you deserve them :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## danapeter36

Thanks hun!!! They tasted loverly!
Yeah I have had sciatica since week 14, never had it before, sometimes its in my legs and I get frozen like I cant move off a chair or into a fully straight position to start walking. Doctor said it might never go away now, just coz I get it quite severe, it was made worse by the car accident we had in Dec coz I was off work with whiplash! Lol I sound like a sob story Claire!!! xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

danapeter36 said:


> Yeah the consultant at hospital said he would bet his money on me being early. If she gets too big they'll take action but he said for now it isnt causing any probs. I am petite but not too petite that they wouldnt let me give birth to a 10 pounder for example!
> I went to the one in High Wycombe? The big one, I know theres ones in Oxford but not as well stocked really. Plus its only 20 mins or so down from junction 7 on M40!
> Yeah water takes up a lot of weight babes, I reckon your retaining water xxx

Yeh ... lets hpe she isnt a 10 pounder though ! ouch ! but even so i am sure you could pull it off, in a way i bet you will be glad to meet her a bit earlier :) .... I am petite too ...and at the moment i have a football shaped bump all at the front hehe ... x Oh i have never been to High Wycombe one ... do they have clothes/home stuff ?? we usually go to the Reading one for home stuff ....


----------



## mummy to be

What are these Foxes biscuits??? My new (married name) will be Fox hehehhehehehe random i know lol :)


----------



## danapeter36

Oh no def go to High Wycombe one its better!
Yeah got home stuff, literally masses of clothes, half the shop is clothes lol and DVD's section is great too!
I used to like Reading shopping but now I go High Wycombe, the Primark is nicer and better kept, I swear in the one in Reading ppl elbow you in the face and throw stuff on the floor! The new Eden place is really relaxed.
Yeah I am football shaped but my bump is lower now, not sure whether I am imagining it and guess what?!
I HAVE A LINE DOWN MY BELLY!!! I heard about them they have a name but dunno what it is!


----------



## danapeter36

Mmmm foxes biscuits, Mandy whyd you have to bring them back up in conversation hehe, I will end up the size of a house at this rate hehe. 
Thats a good surname to have, its better than Adams lol. I am part of the Adams family!!! I find that funny


----------



## penguin77

danapeter36 said:


> Thanks hun!!! They tasted loverly!
> Yeah I have had sciatica since week 14, never had it before, sometimes its in my legs and I get frozen like I cant move off a chair or into a fully straight position to start walking. Doctor said it might never go away now, just coz I get it quite severe, it was made worse by the car accident we had in Dec coz I was off work with whiplash! Lol I sound like a sob story Claire!!! xxx

No you dont.......There's nothing worse than back ache-especially when pregnant its the last thing we need.
You've made me think......i sometimes lay in bed and try and turn over but my right hip locks up and it hurts too much to move- i used to get this every now and again when trying to get up off flat sunloungers on holiday, but never happened in bed till i was pregnant. Is this sciatia?

xx


----------



## starryeye31

HannahGraceee said:


> starryeye31 said:
> 
> 
> Im making homemade Scalloped potatos right now , will end up being my lunch , not sure what Im making for dinner yet .
> 
> Just letting you know i replied on the signature request hun :happydance:Click to expand...

Ok hun , I will start working on them as soon as my son goes home , i didnt know he was coming to visit today , and the whole time he is here he is on my desk top computer playing WOW .


----------



## MelanieSweets

Linea Nigra yep snap i have it too its weird though cause they say it usually appears on darker skin i am quite fair blonde and freckly ... so couldnt understand it. But its quite cool actually hehehe ....:happydance: and it dissapears after birth ! 

Oh wow i might have to take a trip to H.Wycombe never been there shopping before as i work in Oxford City Centre i tend to pop up there!! .... Mind you shopping kills me now ... i can only manage half an hour then its like sit down with a nice cup of tea and cake haaa :)


----------



## danapeter36

Lol yeah I find Wycombe easier than Oxford city centre tho, I cant handle ppl rushing into the clarendon centre at Oxford pushing me out the way lol. I am fair skinned too, how weird are we?

And yeah Claire it sounds like sciatica to me! Pregnancy sciatica! Hugs!!!x x x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls..Claire I can sympathise...I seem to have SPD, Sciatica and bloody back ache:cry: Im gonna have to request some crutches soon.:hissy:

whats everybody up to tonight, any parties to go to??:rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

danapeter36 said:


> Lol yeah I find Wycombe easier than Oxford city centre tho, I cant handle ppl rushing into the clarendon centre at Oxford pushing me out the way lol. I am fair skinned too, how weird are we?
> 
> And yeah Claire it sounds like sciatica to me! Pregnancy sciatica! Hugs!!!x x x

Heehee i know i got teary the other day cause some twatthead pushed me .. theres no respect for preggo women thats the trouble .... we are weird but hot ! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies, how u all doing!??
Im so damn tired! Just had a nap!

Went shoppin 2day and i nearly passed out so many times its untrue! I get all hot and sweaty feel sick and faint..... I dunno whats wrong with me this keeps happenin, i nearly burst out cryin in the middle of sutton high street!

What u all up 2 this evening?? xxxx


----------



## penguin77

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hi Girls..Claire I can sympathise...I seem to have SPD, Sciatica and bloody back ache:cry: Im gonna have to request some crutches soon.:hissy:
> 
> whats everybody up to tonight, any parties to go to??:rofl:

I'm having a slumber party...just me at the 'mo....:rofl:
OH will join me when he's back from watching wrexham play footie! :rofl::rofl:

Not much of a party really.....

xxxxx


----------



## 2009-mummy

penguin77 said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun!!! They tasted loverly!
> Yeah I have had sciatica since week 14, never had it before, sometimes its in my legs and I get frozen like I cant move off a chair or into a fully straight position to start walking. Doctor said it might never go away now, just coz I get it quite severe, it was made worse by the car accident we had in Dec coz I was off work with whiplash! Lol I sound like a sob story Claire!!! xxx
> 
> No you dont.......There's nothing worse than back ache-especially when pregnant its the last thing we need.
> You've made me think......i sometimes lay in bed and try and turn over but my right hip locks up and it hurts too much to move- i used to get this every now and again when trying to get up off flat sunloungers on holiday, but never happened in bed till i was pregnant. Is this sciatia?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

wow ur a day or 2 behind me,isnt it amazin the kickin,shes a real strong kicker mine- i had lower back pain rite side for about 3mnths thy said it was scyatica


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi Girlies


----------



## penguin77

So is mine........yesterday was constant kicks ALL DAY and sometimes its so weird especially at work when trying to do stuff with other people - i lose my concentration straight away LOL

xx


----------



## chel27

hey hannah!!! wb?? wat ya all up to??


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh im good thanks hun, How are you?? x


----------



## chel27

yea im good hun!!! just eating as usual lol ohhh and i was debating doing some ironing but i cant de arsed lol wat u up to??


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nothing much, watching shamless atm you?


----------



## chel27

errrrrrrrrrrrrr not alot either hun!!! im thinking what i can buy on my credit card lol cant find anything however lol yeh i got shameless on as background noise.
and you get a slapped wrist for leaving me last night!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol
My internet went weird :( im sorry


----------



## chel27

now now dont tell me porkies :rofl::rofl:

wat can i eat im hungry :rofl:

talking about that hannah we have a new shop near us and they sell haribos for 59p just thought i'd share that with you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

59p wtf! :shock:


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> Hi Girlies

Hey hey it is Miss BnB Addict herself :) hehehehe 
how are you huni :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girlies
> 
> Hey hey it is Miss BnB Addict herself :) hehehehe
> how are you huni :)Click to expand...

:rofl:

:blush:Thank you

im good thanks you?? :hugs:


----------



## chel27

ha ha yea 59p, im eating them right now  yum yum!!! where did everybody go?? think we scared them all away again hannah!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

59 For a big pack??


----------



## chel27

yes honey a BIG pack lol i got 6 bags lol are you jealous????


----------



## AprilMummy09.

hiiii,
April 27th, PINK !


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yes!

i got a pack of white choclote fingers today for 34p


----------



## chel27

ewwwwww i hate white fingers!!! milk chocolate ones are better!!! dont tell me they were from sainsburys


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh :|... how do you no?


----------



## chel27

:rofl::rofl: cos im just that clever!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

How i just thought they made a mistake?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> How i just thought they made a mistake?


:rofl::rofl::rofl: i read your post from earlier :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im going to sleep now!!!

Night *CHEL!*  x 

Now you cant say i didnt


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Im going to sleep now!!!
> 
> Night *CHEL!*  x
> 
> Now you cant say i didnt


:rofl::rofl::rofl: how sweet are you!!! night hun, sleep well xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

I decided to cancel my 4d gender scan!
I was thinkin in like 2 n half months im guna find out anyway and im just guna put the money to buyin a new car! How responsible of me lol!!

Hope ur all ok! xx


----------



## hayley x

:( :( i was realy lookin forward to seein your pics...i love 4d scans. suppose your being sensible though :) xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yer i no i really wanted it, still do but im thinkin i have to save for a car and a deposit for my flat anyway so i may aswell start now and HOPE that the next couple months go quick lol!!x


----------



## hayley x

Kelly asked me to tell you that she is fine, just hasnt been on as she has just been busy as she is getting ready to move =] xxx


----------



## mummy to be

hey hey!!!!! i am sooooo over work.. I have 20 days left woot woot :) 
Feb 27th here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## princessttc

:happydance:Hey girls im joining u in third tri now:happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girlies!

Welcome to 3rd tri Hunn! :)


I finish work on the 21st of April :) (I only work saturdays so its not that bad)


----------



## wishing4ababy

Hi. I am due 30th April and am on team yellow! :hissy: can't wait to find out whether our little bubble is blue or pink. I am predicting Blue - i think!! :hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Updated

Does any one mind counting the girls - boys - and yellows it hurts my eyes, and i have been forgetting to add to the bottom lolx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Girlies!! 

I still don't like the midwife in Leicester.. even though she let me off having my bloods taken haha.. she told me to go buy some iron tablets just in case & take one every other day :rofl:

She told me I looked like I was measuring well but didn't actually get a tape measure out :dohh: and we heard LOs heartbeat again!! Nice and strong :happydance:

And for the best news of all....









DAN GOT THE JOB!!! 





I am SO happy! He starts on Monday (Our anniversary) :happydance:
Little bit sad because it means we can't spend out anniversary together (I have to be back in Leicester for a Uni trip on Monday morning) but we are going to celebrate on Sunday instead.. I'm also having to take my mum to my active birth workshop on Thursday :rofl: But I'm just so SO SO SO SO Happy he has the job! YAY! 

(Feel even happier because I found the job for him:happydance: hehe) 

xXx

​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

17 YELLOW
23 BLUE
21PINK

I think I counted right!! 

Han I want predicting please (don't want to PM you hehe) :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks hun!

I predict the 9th and a boy lol 

ill send dan a congratulations message :rofl:

Marc still has not got one :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I can live with that prediction :happydance:

Is it April yet?!?! 

Do what I was doing hun.. look on every job site going (cv library is a good one) and look at ALL jobs.. then email all the links to him!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive tried before he gets all moody and says he can do it


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I don't know men!! 

When Dan got made redundant back in October time and he re started his printing company back up and he wasn't making any money I was panicking and he thought I wasn't being supportive.. I was I just wanted us to have everything for baby etc.. Was being protective Mummy to be! :blush:

Men need to feel manly.. I would secretly look.. and if you see something perfect for him apply for it for him!!

Haha I'm so full of plans!! 

:rofl: Just seen the most RANDOM bathroom on Homes under the Hammer!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im watching to buy or not to by now :)
with a nice cuppa and toast and jam i havent had jam in years


----------



## navarababe

Im watching a program called Test Tube babies. Wishing the days and months would just wizz by me. x


----------



## HannahGraceee

On home and heath???


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 30 weeks:flower:​
All you fellow 8th of april girlies


----------



## navarababe

Yeh on home and health hun, i dunno why i watch it, i just get addicted lol. Ill need to go to shop soon and find something for my lunch, i cant be bothered moving :( wish i could just sleep febuary away lol x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wish i could sleep feburary, march and a week of april away :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Wish I was at home. Thanks navarababe for letting me text you while I was in hospital!
Found out I have a UTI though, get results on Friday, never had one in my life! Lol xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

whats a UTI?

and are you feeling better now?


----------



## danapeter36

A urine infection thingy. I wasnt feeling her move very much over past 2 days so I went in to get checked. They said coz my placenta is anterior she is feeling more quiet to me when she moves into a funny position. Had a scan too, alls well but she is even bigger. 4lbs now Han. xxx


----------



## Faerie

danapeter36 said:


> Wish I was at home. Thanks navarababe for letting me text you while I was in hospital!
> Found out I have a UTI though, get results on Friday, never had one in my life! Lol xxx

Poor you, so sore! I had one in the 1st tri, scared the crap out of me coz I bled.


----------



## Faerie

Anyway, Hannah purlease can I be on this list? Official EDD is 21 May but I'm being induced 30 April (or before, I'll let you know if the date changes).

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:) Thats good thats shes all ok - Gosh looks like your gonna have a big baby  You might get to pop early Lucky!  :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Faerie said:


> Anyway, Hannah purlease can I be on this list? Official EDD is 21 May but I'm being induced 30 April (or before, I'll let you know if the date changes).
> 
> xxx

I think ive had this dissusion with you before mrs You EDD is a better date lol:rofl:


----------



## Faerie

HannahGraceee said:


> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> Anyway, Hannah purlease can I be on this list? Official EDD is 21 May but I'm being induced 30 April (or before, I'll let you know if the date changes).
> 
> xxx
> 
> I think ive had this dissusion with you before mrs You EDD is a better date lol:rofl:Click to expand...

Ha ha ha, oh yes, I forgot, the hommage to Hannah date!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Do you know if its a girl or a boy Faerie?


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I hope so if she continues growing so much. they checked my sugars, you know, incase I had gestational diabetes coz thats sometimes related to big babies but still clean for that lol. Got a uti, but told its very very common? Got to be on antibiotics from friday to sort myself out. Just feels like a pressure really down below, not really much pain, but waking up lots in night to wee!


----------



## Faerie

HannahGraceee said:


> Do you know if its a girl or a boy Faerie?

Nope, it's the only surprise I'm managing to keep in history!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Argh my weeing has finally got tad better, i go to the wee before i go to sleep which is normally at about 12 :blush: then again at 8:30 it used to be 12, 2am, 4am, and 6am, if it stayed like that atleast i would have been prepared for the baby lol!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Faerie said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Do you know if its a girl or a boy Faerie?
> 
> Nope, it's the only surprise I'm managing to keep in history!Click to expand...

:dohh::dohh::dohh: Im such a div! i could have looked at your siggie! :rofl:

A fellow team yellow!:)


----------



## Faerie

HannahGraceee said:


> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Do you know if its a girl or a boy Faerie?
> 
> Nope, it's the only surprise I'm managing to keep in history!Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh: Im such a div! i could have looked at your siggie! :rofl:
> 
> A fellow team yellow!:)Click to expand...

Well I wasn't going to point out your diviness ;) Tee hee hee xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo Dana you have an anterior placenta too!! (I thought I was the only April mummy with one!) 
I've been told that if baby is in a funny position I won't feel him/her because of the stupid placenta, it is so infuriating though because I get so worried! 

Any kicks I get off LO at the moment just feel like random vibrations because LO is still head down and kicking my rib area!! 

Woo I've finished my piece of work for this week :happydance:

I know what you mean Han about getting up a million times in the night to go to the toilet. I go just before bed, then again at least 3 times during the night!! :hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Alll by myself.. *sob sob*

I'm BORED!!! 

Can't believe us 8th April girlies are now 3/4 of the way through!!

30 WEEKS!! :cloud9:​


----------



## Laura--x

Im well chuffed :D

I just brought 2 MAM orthodontic dummies for £1 !!!! 

How is everyone x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:o Where?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo bargain!! :happydance:

I want to go to Asda for baby week!!


----------



## Faerie

Hmm, don't think there's an Asda near me... when is the baby week finishing?


----------



## lyndsey3010

Hi girls!

How are we all? Yay for 30 weeks!

My Internet is down, sneaking on with my phone using 3g but not staying to write much as it takes too long. I am going to be a silent lurker today!!

X


----------



## danapeter36

I went and got loads Ash, loads and loads. Feeling really tired, wish I could have gone home instead of back to work. I work too hard lol. 7:45am to 5:30pm is starting to take its toll big time. I can't wait to get to 30 weeks :)
I have an anterior placenta too, sonographer said its not the most common so were special Ash. And yeah it is annoying that everyone else gets round the clock kicks! We are too, just they are hidden away behind my big fat placenta!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im going again tomo :) gonna get a baby bouncer and maybe some bedding


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hehe 
I got Dan to take me to Asda :happydance:

I didn't get loads but I got 400wipes :rofl:
And the Tommy Tippie breast pump (Had to copy you Han) for £10 what a bargain!! 
A cute yellow starter set for £5 and a pack of 2 pram blankets for £5!! 

My asda had those huge purple Johnsons boxes in for £20 but I'd rather buy everything separately 

I am obsessed with buying things now!! :cloud9:


----------



## Laura--x

They were from wilkinsons. There was loads of disney ones there and i just seen this random pack of mam dummies so i picked them up. I said they've proberly just been put there by someone as there was only the one pack, but i put them in the basket to check at the checkout anyway and they went through at £1.00!! Couldn't believe it :rofl:

My aunty works at asda and said it isn't ALL that great? Shes getting me some wipes she said thats the best deal u get 2 big packets for £5 and it has about 4/5 packs in? I havn't looked myself x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

The one near me had two big packs for £9 
or 5 packs (384 wipes) for £5

I got 5 packs of 80 so 400 for £4. 

I thought it was rather gooood! 

:blush:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hmm what nappies are all you ladies trying at first?!?

I'm still BORED!! :hissy:


----------



## Faerie

Thanks for adding me to the list Hannah! Honourary April member :)

I'm going to buy some eco nappies from Boots for starters, as far as I can tell they're the same price as pampers or something so might as well, not put chemicals against babs etc. Then I'm going to try out the BambinoMio nappies (reusable ones) but we'll see how that goes!


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG! 5 packs of 80 wipes of £4! WTF! what brand are they, need to keep a look out for them!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im buying a couple packs of each, see which ones i like, work better, so im gonna get pampers, huggies , sainsburys and asda and tesco ones - see which ones work best and which ones bubs like best 
Which ones stay on, and which ones dont leak


----------



## HannahGraceee

And Ash Dan is so sweet, i never thought he would reply to my congratulations message!
Aww bless lol  x


----------



## Faerie

Yeah I'm worried about leakage too, especially as I'll have a small baby!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It is the asda fragrance free ones.. Thought it was a good bargain!! 

https://www.asda.com/asda_shop/rc04...a_trolley_body.jsp&item_status=I&on_promo=Yes

I was looking at Nappies today whilst there and I was soooo confused :dohh:

Dans sister has bought us a pack of Pampers new baby size 1 so going to try those.. 

Asda didn't have any new baby size 1s though.. only size 3 *confused much*

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Maybe get some tiny baby ones, or is that what your doing?? x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlys!!

I went shopping today and bought a breast pump and u get 2 bottles with it and omg i opened and thought SHIT! im havin a baby lol! Took me a lil while to realise haha!

And ma mum bought babies cumin home outfit its gorgeous, and a top thats says "ill come when im good and ready thanks" lol!!

How u all been!?? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> It is the asda fragrance free ones.. Thought it was a good bargain!!
> 
> https://www.asda.com/asda_shop/rc04...a_trolley_body.jsp&item_status=I&on_promo=Yes
> 
> I was looking at Nappies today whilst there and I was soooo confused :dohh:
> 
> Dans sister has bought us a pack of Pampers new baby size 1 so going to try those..
> 
> Asda didn't have any new baby size 1s though.. only size 3 *confused much*
> 
> x

Marc will love you for finding that, hes all about the money saving :) 

yeh in the baby week there were mega nappie bulk things but they were all in size 3  

so im off to asda tomoz for wipes, wikos for dummys and poundshop to see if they have johnsons baby stuff X


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girlys!!
> 
> I went shopping today and bought a breast pump and u get 2 bottles with it and omg i opened and thought SHIT! im havin a baby lol! Took me a lil while to realise haha!
> 
> And ma mum bought babies cumin home outfit its gorgeous, and a top thats says "ill come when im good and ready thanks" lol!!
> 
> How u all been!?? xx

Awwww hun!

which one did you get and how much was yours? 

aww where did your mum get that from? x :hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

I got the avent isis manual pump, it was like £20 i think from boots...
And mum got the clothes from mothercare...they so cute!

Think i need to sleep im so tired!!!


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been on... OH and I decided we had to move because there are no jobs up here. So now we are in the process of trying to find a place with no money. My dad said I can stay there for 2 weeks but that is not enough time to get a job and the money for the security deposit and rent for the first month of living there so I have NO clue what we are going to do. The house we are living at is currently pretty much ALL out of food (the other family now gets mad if we eat anything besides the dinner they cook so I have to get up extra early just to sneak breakfast). I just don't know whats going to happen and now I am really scared that she is going to be born early and we will have no place to go... I have been so emotional. I just don't know what we are going to do anymore... Any advice you guys?


----------



## kellysays2u

By the way I already asked both my mom and my dad if I could stay there my moms bf said no and my dad said only for 2 weeks... So that options out of the window...


----------



## HannahGraceee

Sorry i have no advise for you hun :hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

In asda there is a baby set & the bib that comes with it says 'Cuddles make the world go round' but they only have it in either white/blue or white/pink so I'm not buying it until baby is here.. :cloud9:

I'm the biggest money saver ever Han.. I get it from my Mum :rofl:

I have been told that Netto Nappies are meant to be excellent.. so I'm going to buy some of those as well. 

I'm doing a little bit of comparison 


Sainsburys - 

Pampers New baby Size 1 27 pack - 2 for £6 

Huggies 27 pack £3.75

Sainsburys 24 pack - £ 2 for 2.70

Asda -

Pampers - 27 pack - £3.67

Huggies - 27 pack - £2.98

Asda size 1 24 pack - £1.66

Tesco - 

Pampers 27 pack - 2 for £6

Huggies 27 pack - £ 3.00

Tesco New born 24 pack - £1.66

Boots - 

Pampers 27 pack 2 for £6 

Huggies 27 pack 2 for £6

Boots own 24 pack 2 for £4


:blush:​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

kellysays2u said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been on... OH and I decided we had to move because there are no jobs up here. So now we are in the process of trying to find a place with no money. My dad said I can stay there for 2 weeks but that is not enough time to get a job and the money for the security deposit and rent for the first month of living there so I have NO clue what we are going to do. The house we are living at is currently pretty much ALL out of food (the other family now gets mad if we eat anything besides the dinner they cook so I have to get up extra early just to sneak breakfast). I just don't know whats going to happen and now I am really scared that she is going to be born early and we will have no place to go... I have been so emotional. I just don't know what we are going to do anymore... Any advice you guys?

Aww hunni :hugs:

Do you have any where in mind to move to??

I'm clueless with other countries and their systems.. 

Is there anywhere that you can go and talk to someone about your situation? 

If there is I would do that.. how much money do you pay on rent at the moment?

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: RANT WARNING :hissy:

*Why do i get treated so unfairly..?*
My mum came and sat down and i said, about you going on holiday next week? can you ask charlotte(My sister) to let the dogs out in the morning a couple of times and to be home on time! cos last time they went on hoiliday nearly every day she was 1hr late!
then she told me "Dont do it make the dogs die" and all this rubbish, and she was like " I dont care, what am i gonna do if she is late" then i started crying saying your not being fair, you must be able to say something then she started making crying noises and said " Its like i couldnt control You from getting PREGNANT!" :hissy:, then she called my sister in the room, and said
"If you wanna go to prom, be on time every day" then my sister started shouting at me, saying "im gonna be late its not my fault" :hissy: and then she started shouting at me more, then my mum got in here car and left and its surposed to be all my fault! :hissy:


----------



## navarababe

Awww :hugs: hun x


----------



## Faerie

HannahGraceee said:


> :hissy: RANT WARNING :hissy:
> 
> *Why do i get treated so unfairly..?*
> My mum came and sat down and i said, about you going on holiday next week? can you ask charlotte(My sister) to let the dogs out in the morning a couple of times and to be home on time! cos last time they went on hoiliday nearly every day she was 1hr late!
> then she told me "Dont do it make the dogs die" and all this rubbish, and she was like " I dont care, what am i gonna do if she is late" then i started crying saying your not being fair, you must be able to say something then she started making crying noises and said " Its like i couldnt control You from getting PREGNANT!" :hissy:, then she called my sister in the room, and said
> "If you wanna go to prom, be on time every day" then my sister started shouting at me, saying "im gonna be late its not my fault" :hissy: and then she started shouting at me more, then my mum got in here car and left and its surposed to be all my fault! :hissy:

:hugs:

That's so silly, it was a simple request. Sounds like there are too many hormones flying about and I don't mean yours!


----------



## Faerie

kellysays2u said:


> By the way I already asked both my mom and my dad if I could stay there my moms bf said no and my dad said only for 2 weeks... So that options out of the window...

Hey Kelly, sorry you're having such a tough time. I don't know what "help" options there are in the US. Perhaps you should post a message in the Pregnancy Club forum and direct it to US mums who might be able to offer you more advice :hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Kelly- do u have a citizens advice or a council type thing u could go to, to apply for housing sayin that ur gunna be homeless?

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :hissy: RANT WARNING :hissy:
> 
> *Why do i get treated so unfairly..?*
> My mum came and sat down and i said, about you going on holiday next week? can you ask charlotte(My sister) to let the dogs out in the morning a couple of times and to be home on time! cos last time they went on hoiliday nearly every day she was 1hr late!
> then she told me "Dont do it make the dogs die" and all this rubbish, and she was like " I dont care, what am i gonna do if she is late" then i started crying saying your not being fair, you must be able to say something then she started making crying noises and said " Its like i couldnt control You from getting PREGNANT!" :hissy:, then she called my sister in the room, and said
> "If you wanna go to prom, be on time every day" then my sister started shouting at me, saying "im gonna be late its not my fault" :hissy: and then she started shouting at me more, then my mum got in here car and left and its surposed to be all my fault! :hissy:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Little sisters are a blooming nightmare.. I totally know where you are coming from hun! 
They always think things aren't their faults.. and it always is. 
Your mum sounds a lot like mine.. would rather brush things under the carpet that deal with it.. 

Just stay out of the families way for a bit hunni, I know it isn't fair on you but you have us on here :hugs: and you can rant any time you want!! 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

and now, my dads home and apperntly i have problems and need to get my head sorted :hissy:

i just wanna leave


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Sending you even more hugs!! 

You don't have any problems at all sweetie.. I would be exactly the same as you in your situation!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs:
:hugs:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

im not even gonna talk to them any more


----------



## Faerie

HannahGraceee said:


> im not even gonna talk to them any more

Do you have somewhere to go for the night to get some breathing space or is that more hassle than it's worth? Just try and talk to them tomorrow when everyone's had the chance to calm down and be more rational, say you weren't trying to be difficult you were just hoping for some help.

I ended up leaving home at 17, it was that or kill my little sister, seriously. Now she's going to be at the birth of my baby! If you'd told me that 8 years ago I wouldn't have believed it...

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Sometimes it is for the best Hun. 

When my family and I fell out we didn't speak for about two/three weeks and now things are okay. 

As soon as possible you and Marc shall have your own place and have bubs and everything will be okay, and you only have to see your family when you want to!! 

Pssst :bike: :winkwink:


----------



## princessttc

Hope ur working it all out and that ur ok!!!:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I asked my boyfriend if i can stay at his, but he shares a room with his brother, i try to get along with my sister but its every time i try, i get shit back so what the point, and personlly im the only one that gives my mum cuddles and gets her blankets when shes cold and stuff, yesterday she asked charlotte to let the dog in, and my sister said no! and i did it and this is what i get back! im just gonna watch hollyoaks and have a bath, maybe come on here again after my bath and have an early night!


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone how are we all tonight ? I am still in imense pain with toothache !!! :hissy:


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Han...sending hugs. You sound like you do a lot for your mum, some people get away with murder tho. Are you the eldest daughter?


----------



## danapeter36

mama2b said:


> Hey everyone how are we all tonight ? I am still in imense pain with toothache !!! :hissy:


Still?! OUCH!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Grr I'm feeling really fat today :hissy:

I expected to have a hard bump by now but mine is still soft and blubbery :cry:

I'm still not feeling 10 kicks a day from LO and it is really annoying me.. I know he/she is head down and all kicks are cushioned by my ribs/anterior placenta/fat but it is driving me crazy not feeling him/her move :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Aw Han...sending hugs. You sound like you do a lot for your mum, some people get away with murder tho. Are you the eldest daughter?

No im the middle one :hugs:


----------



## lyndsey3010

mama2b said:


> Hey everyone how are we all tonight ? I am still in imense pain with toothache !!! :hissy:

Does that mean you still haven't done your tax return?!

Don't envy you, that's a long time with toothache. Clove oil is good for numbing. 
X


----------



## mama2b

No still not done tax return ! I can't face it until Im pain free, will try the clove oil someone else suggested that to, sounds good, but kicking the dentists face in is also appealing to me !!! 

Should we be feeling 10 kicks a day then ? I didn't realise that, also around how many weeks until we start seeing hands & feet sticking out ? x


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah the head consultant at hospital today told me 10 movements a day from now on. I have to agree with you Ash but coz I have an anterior placenta too, he said I may not always feel it!!! So irritating!!!


----------



## mama2b

Ooooooooooh I never knew that, my MW told me to monitor the movements and contact them if I didn't feel any but didn't say how many I should have,

Im starting to think my baby either doesn't sleep or is a real fidgeter because its always on the move.


----------



## HannahGraceee

im just sorting out my room, complete ive run out of space to put bubs things lol


----------



## chel27

hey girlies :happydance::happydance: how are you all??

hannah cheer up hun- come stay with me :happydance:

i feel exhausted now as i have just hoovered everywhere and cleaned bathroom and kitchen!!! god im good lol

dana- thanks for your txt earlier, sorry i didnt reply i have no credit till friday :cry:

wat ya all doing??


----------



## HannahGraceee

Haha would love to :happydance: lol


----------



## chel27

awwww bless your so sweet!!! the kinda gal i wanna wrap in bubble wrap :rofl::rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey ladies!!! How is everyone? Sorry I didn't read any pages to keep up. I was up until 3am with false labor pains. They started around 8 o'clock last night and they were getting worse as time went by. I thought I was going to have to go to the hospital. :cry: On a good note....I am doing much better today. I put myself on bedrest up until next Thursday when I go to the DR.

I hope everyone is doing good. I will try to catch up as soon as I can. I miss you guys!!! I only have desktop computers no laptop so I'm off to bed again.

Take care everyone!!!
:hug:


----------



## chel27

hi jeffswife hope you feel better soon hun!!! you keep yourself well rested and get bck on here as soon as your well


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think I've felt about 3 movements from LO today.. blooming lazy baby! 

I can see me getting worried at least once a week about LOs kicks etc.. I don't want to keep bothering people though with my worries :dohh:

..

I think some people may be nesting!! 

I'm waiting for Dan to move the furniture in our bedroom around before I start my extensive cleaning process :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hey ladies!!! How is everyone? Sorry I didn't read any pages to keep up. I was up until 3am with false labor pains. They started around 8 o'clock last night and they were getting worse as time went by. I thought I was going to have to go to the hospital. :cry: On a good note....I am doing much better today. I put myself on bedrest up until next Thursday when I go to the DR.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing good. I will try to catch up as soon as I can. I miss you guys!!! I only have desktop computers no laptop so I'm off to bed again.
> 
> Take care everyone!!!
> :hug:

Hope you feel better soon sweetie *HUGS!!* :hugs:

xXx


----------



## JeffsWife07

I did something I said I wasn't going to do.....I read the pages I had missed.

I was just going to go lay down after that but I read about Kelly's situation and since I live in the US thought I would offer her some advice real quick.

Kelly ~ :hugs: When I was preggie with DS I was in the same type situation and I had to get out of that house. I managed to find an apartment that was based on income and lived there for free. It was kind of like the projects but it was a clean, warm, place to lay my head down. Check in your area and see if they have anything like that available. Also, check and see if they have a housing assistance place close by you. I'm sure if you explain the situation to the Department of Social Services they will point you in the right direction. You just be sure to take care of yourself. :hugs:

Ok, I'm off to bed now.

:hug:


----------



## navarababe

:hugs: kelly hun, hope it gets better soon. xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: 

I have no idea why but my knickers and Jammy bottoms are soaking wet thought :| it might just be sweat as i was sorting loads of stuff out strange :|


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Keep an eye on it Han!! 

When I do too much work I'm the same and it feels disgusting.. I always think I'm leaking or something.. 

I have a new thing I'm excited about.. 

Breastfeeding LO!! :cloud9:

Is any one that plans on breastfeeding also buying formula just in case?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I donno, i have a few pennys saved and if i can breastfeed for what ever reason, im gonna by the tommy tippy back to natural complete pack but i dont think im gonna get formula.
Im gonna get some more bottles tho so i can express and bottle feed bubs breast milk


----------



## mama2b

I don't think I will bother buying formula but we do have a steraliser which my friend bought for us, if I can't bf then we have a 24 tescos round the corner so can get forumla if i need to, i can't believe how much it costs !!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have a pack of 4 tommee tippie closer to nature bottles.

& the same breast pump as you :happydance:

I also have a microwave steriliser 

I need to buy storage pots/bags because I would like to express so Dan can feed and can go out without me having to be there!


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning Ladies :) 
Chas - You had false labour pains.......... are you ok?????????? i have been getting these as well........... hope your ok..... 
Kelly - Sorry to hear about your situation... i hope you get something sorted out soon... 
Big cuddles

everyone else - hey hey how are you !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hayley x

Im planning to breastfeed, but have also brought tommee tippee closer to nature bottles (in blue) haha incase he wont feed, i want to express and bottle feed sometimes once his used to breastfeeding. Im also buying one lot of formula to have just in case. 

good evening everyone =] xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh thats exactly why i wanna do it aswel.. still the goodness of breast milk but marc can do it x lol can he can help with night feed when he says round or i stay there MWAHAHA


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh is any one gonna try there breast milk?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Lol I hadn't even thought about it..

I only found out tonight that breast milk is actually warm :blush:

I feel so grown up talking about feeding my child! :cloud9:

I decided quite early on I wanted to breast feed but I don't think I'll be one of those people that just wacks out her boob for LO to feed in public.. but I shall try.. my best friend works for mothercare so she will see me all the time using their breast feeding facilities :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Lol I hadn't even thought about it..
> 
> I only found out tonight that breast milk is actually warm :blush:
> 
> I feel so grown up talking about feeding my child! :cloud9:
> 
> I decided quite early on I wanted to breast feed but I don't think I'll be one of those people that just wacks out her boob for LO to feed in public.. but I shall try.. my best friend works for mothercare so she will see me all the time using their breast feeding facilities :rofl:

i might try mine lol

and can you breast feed in the mother and baby rooms?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yeah I think most mothercare stores have feeding rooms for mothers :happydance:

I don't know anywhere else in Lincoln that is breastfeeding friendly though!

I have found tommee tippie storage lids on their website but not on any other website grr!!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> i might try mine lol
> 
> and can you breast feed in the mother and baby rooms?



ewwwwwww its nasty btw :rofl::rofl:

yep you can feed anywhere you like hun!!! just flip your boobie out :rofl::happydance:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Did u ever see the episode of friends when ross wudnt tast his exs breast milk lol
I wonder if it tastes like real milk???x


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol ive tried formula milk and that was AWFUL

and i dont think ill be the one to do it in public


----------



## mz_jackie86

i wont do it in public either, just cos ppl are so prudish and rude and i wud wana punch them if they stared at me lol x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Lol just live in mothercare with me!! 

3 days until Feb!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> i wont do it in public either, just cos ppl are so prudish and rude and i wud wana punch them if they stared at me lol x

Same, im proud of people that can have the guts to do it in public


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yer go them!!! but ill just squeeze it into a bottle lol x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol quite in here today

im going to sleep now

NIGHT GIRLS X


----------



## navarababe

nite hannah hun, :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

i am going to "try" and breast feed but i am not 100% sure on what i am going to be able to do.... i stress out now and the thought of someone feeding off me (or my boobs lol) eeeeep... I have bought formula just in case... and i am planning on buying a breast pump as well so at least she can start out on my milk first. this will also give Allan some time to bond with her. i dont want to be the only person responsible for feeding her ( i know that sounds selfish but i just dont know if i can handle that pressure)..... :(


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello everyone, not long got in ... went to an italien with my girls .. was soooo nice and they all cooooed over my bump .. baby had 5 hands on it at one point .... 

Everyone ok ?? xx:hug:


----------



## mummy to be

yes i all good.... at work which sucks - would much prefer to be at home relaxing!!!! :( 
And you???


----------



## navarababe

awww mel that sounds nice, im not up to much, just on msn and watching tele, and going deaf in one ear, thinks its to do with cold haha x


----------



## MelanieSweets

Oh work sucks ... I am great mummy to be thanks ... hope you are too .. and keeping well .... :) 

Oh no you getting a cold sweetheart thats terrible .. :hugs: dose up huni .... 

Yeh was lovely night ....but suffering with back ache and cant breathe now either as ate to much :blush:

So flying visit i know, off to bed .. but i will be back tomorrow evening x

Night Night all x


----------



## mama2b

Morning everyone ! 

I have been up since 5.40am :hissy: with bloody toothache again !!! I am going insane, got to work this morning then I am going to sit at dentists all afternoon if I have to until I get an appointment !

How is everyone feeling ? Just think we only have a couple of months left then we will be mummies forever !!! :happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Yay your right!!!
I love that thought xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

2 month and 10 days :happydance:


----------



## mellllly

Happy 31 Weeks me!! YAY!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hun! I cant bealive it! 9 weeks to go for you! and the scary part... 6 weeks intill your ful term! :shock:


----------



## jenny_wren

Yay mellllllllllllllly!!!
Single figure weeks !!!!
not far behind you
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Wooo for Melly!!! :happydance:

Full term is a hop and a skip away!

I had such a random dream last night.. It was 13th march & Dan and I were at my flat in Leicester.. we had gone to bed & then I woke up and my waters broke all over the bathroom floor.. I got Dan to ring the hospital whilst I came on BnB to tell you all.. and even though it was 2am you were ALL online.. 

I then emailed all my Uni tutors to tell them.. and then I needed the toilet.. which is when I then felt babys head :rofl: & Dan had to ring for an ambulance (hospital is two seconds away from my flat don't forget) and I ended up having the baby squatted on my bed before the ambulance arrived!! 

And I was updating you guys whilst giving birth.. and I wanted to know the exact time baby was born so when baby came out I was straight on the phone to the talking clock :rofl:
I woke up highly amused :blush:


----------



## mellllly

Ok, I am quite scared now haha!

Excited tho! Got midwife at 1.15 today for check up!
Oh and half my nursery stuff is coming today, oh and my playmat, grobag egg thermometer and baby monitor arrived at my mums today! EEEK!

QueenMummyToBe - What a random dream LOL!
Luckily I have not had any dreams to do with going into labour - You watch I will have once tonight now! haha


----------



## jenny_wren

how funny would it be if you wiped
your bum and felt the bubbys head!!:rofl:
ive had a couple of dodgy dreams lol
im going shopping tomorrow for
the last few things we need
weeeeeeeeee
:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

Yay congrats Mellllly! Doesn't 9 weeks sound so much less than 10 weeks?!!

I love those grobag thermometers, we bought one in Mothercare a few weeks back and I am amazed at how cool the right temperature seems. I am always cold and have the heating cranked right up even when OH is sat in his boxers boiling hot! Guess I will have to cut that out once LO is here!

Girls, I had a tour of my local Midwife Led Unit on Tuesday and it is AMAZING and I can't wait to have my baby in there. If anyone has one close by I strongly recommend having a look around as honestly, they are so lovely, more like a hotel than anything else. My local one oozes such a calm environment, its quiet, you get your own room with ensuite whilst in labour and for recovery, including over night, the delivery room is lovely, again ensuite including bath, the birthing pool looks perfect...... It is exactly how I pictured having my baby.

I am now officially even more impatient if that is possible!!
XX


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I agree completely lyndsey we have bought a thermometer too and I think the room is freezing but it is the right temp.. we now have two duvets on the bed to get used to it!! 

Went into poundland today.. they are selling 4 packs of burp cloths (I'm guessing I don't need to tell you the price haha) 

:happydance:


----------



## navarababe

:rofl:


----------



## mellllly

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Went into poundland today.. they are selling 4 packs of burp cloths (I'm guessing I don't need to tell you the price haha)
> 
> :happydance:

:shrug: A pound!!!??? :rofl:




I cant wait to have a test of the Grobag Egg - I am the same I get really cold so put the heating right up and hubby is sweating in his boxers LOL!

Best get used to the temperature now!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Lol some people are silly enough to ask :rofl:

Whilst we was in there OH picked up some rechargeable batteries & asked me how much they were (and he wasn't joking) I laughed sooo hard!! 

& I now keep taking the p*ss so he isn't my friend :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mellllly

Oh dear - they are special arnt they! haha!

I love poundland!


----------



## jenny_wren

i didn't even think to look in the pound shop!!
genius!!:dohh:
ive worked out ive got 200 quids worth of things
left to buy :):happydance:
and i HAVE to have the window wide open at night
and my oh freezes lol:rofl:
and when he tries to snuggle up for warmth
i kick him away! hehehe
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girlies


----------



## danapeter36

I lurve the bargains at the pound shop!
Got my breast pump today from Asda so I think I have a few bits left to get...xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

ive gotta get one tomorrow
its on the list lol:happydance:
asda sells breast pumps?!?!
surprised baby shops are still going lol

xxx​


----------



## jenny_wren

hannah hannah hannah
mackays in town
baby clothes GO!!
:rofl:
went in with my mum
and all their clothes are
GORGEOUS:cloud9:
was quite surprised ...
there is a mothercare in cambo
right?!?!

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

yeah a tommy tippee one for a tenner! get a bottle free too. bargain bargain!


----------



## jenny_wren

ive just seen it on the website!!!
might have to go to asda tomorrow:happydance:
as well lol got a couple of vouchers toooo
hehehehe
bargain bargain indeed!!
weeeeeeee:happydance:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've been given 6 avent bottles from my aunty with storage tops.. does anyone know if you can freeze bottles? (God I feel dumb lol) 

I want to use my tommee tippee bottles for feeding (when I'm not breast feeding) so I thought the avent ones would be great for storing expressed milk!!


HEY HANNNNNNN!!!!!!!!! 

:bike:


----------



## jenny_wren

why would you freeze bottles?!?!
wouldn't they break?!?
you can get milk bags you can 
freeze i know that much lol

ive got both bottles too!! :D
:happydance:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well I just thought because I've been given them they would be ideal for storing in the fridge and the freezer instead of having to buy bags. 

I did some online research & apparently you can freeze them so I shall try one out & see what happens to the bottle! 

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> hannah hannah hannah
> mackays in town
> baby clothes GO!!
> :rofl:
> went in with my mum
> and all their clothes are
> GORGEOUS:cloud9:
> was quite surprised ...
> there is a mothercare in cambo
> right?!?!
> 
> xx​

Yeh there is a motercare in cambo :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Do you no when you express milk? to take to other peoples house, how do you heat it up?


----------



## jenny_wren

you can buy portable heater bobs
or thermal bags that keep em warm
i think my mother used to heat them in the 
microwave and then cool them down 
until perfect ... i think ... :dohh:

and i didn't know you could freeze them!
oooooo lesson for the day!
:happydance:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

you could try dipping your boobs
in hot water lol:rofl:

actually i wonder if that would work!
:blush:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Looks like me and marc are over.


----------



## jenny_wren

what why?​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Long Long story :(


----------



## jenny_wren

im going to sandhurst tomorrow
want me to run him over ...
'accidently'?!?!?!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

no :cry: :(
its my fault :(


----------



## jenny_wren

what did you do??

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

(Sorry if you dont understand this)

Well it all started this morning and we were having a look chat about somthing, and it came up that this girl had email him in Janurary, Early Feburary before i was out with him, and it was just a part of the conversation and that was the end of it.. 

Well at lunch i started looking at his phone and he "Give it back" and i was like no i wanted to look, and he took it away from me.

So later on, i took it and started looking again, and he let me and i was like you might be cheating on me as a joke.. and that was all over with... 

5 Mins after i looked though hes phone.. Were were playing catch with this spare of gloves and he was like.."Good job you didnt find the things about holly on there" (The same girl he had mentioned about the emails before" i started saying hes been talking to her again and emailing her ect ect.. and that he could have been cheating on me for all i know... and i asked him to show me his emails.. he wouldnt. and he started calling me pathetic and that there was no trust there for about 30 mins he wouldnt, untill i said if you dont show me its over! so showed me.. and theres was nothing there.. then he said if theses no trust then its over.. so i walked upstairs 

and 5 mins later he followed and said he was going home :cry: :( and i started going mad and hitting him like 100000000 :blush: times and he left and asked if i wanted to say bye, and i said no.. now his gone :(


----------



## jenny_wren

ive had arguments like this before :cry:

but if it really was a joke then surely
he would understand it wasn't about a 
trust issue and tbh he did provoke you
and provoking a preggers woman is not
a good idea!
send him a text and see what he says ...
if he hasn't done anything wrong then
he should get over it quite quickly ...
:hugs::hugs:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> ive had arguments like this before :cry:
> 
> but if it really was a joke then surely
> he would understand it wasn't about a
> trust issue and tbh he did provoke you
> and provoking a preggers woman is not
> a good idea!
> send him a text and see what he says ...
> if he hasn't done anything wrong then
> he should get over it quite quickly ...
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> xx​


Hes pissed off i keep hitting him tho :( i dont mean to he just annoys me some times


----------



## jenny_wren

hormones!:hissy:
ill make jason go for a drive or something
otherwise id kill him lol
he's learning when to leave the room 
and its taken him 3 years lol

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Ok that was the easiest make up ever lol :blush:

i cant wait till the babys born so im not a stressy bitch ne more!


----------



## danapeter36

It is hormones, I found out Peter dated his friends sister so everytime he went to see his friend I went mad, getting so upset. I couldnt help it or explain why I was feeling this way coz he has never given me a reason to suspect him of anything. Just hormones I guess babes. I am sorry your upset :(


----------



## jenny_wren

omg me too!!:rofl:
even jason said those exact words
to me the other day!! haha
he was like i cant wait til your normal
again we can have sex and you wont
cry or yell at me for saying hello LOL
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

Glad you made up babes, xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha! I know Peter can't wait for me to be 'normal' again. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

i feel like i come on here and bitch about my life everyday LOL!


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. Hows it going. Had to go to the doctors last night cause I was having really bad cramps and felt a pop in the down below womanly region... Apparently my pelvis was separating and thats what caused it to happen. Not fun though. Although OH loved the doctor that we met. He thought that he was hilarious and wants me to switch. Even though we are going to be moving so that doesn't make much of a difference anyway.

Jeffsmommy is the housing place you were talking about through HUD(like housing and urban development or something like that) cause I called them and they sent out the applications but a lot of the times there are really long waiting lists to get into the apartments there. Hoping there might be some openings there though.

How is everyone else doing?

Have to go help OH clean and pack because he is a jerk face and wants to find something that I don't even think is in the house anymore lol.


----------



## danapeter36

OUCH! That sounds painful!!! How do you feel now hun?
I am sorry your going thru a lot right now, I am in a similar position with just feeling like the world is crashing down and the only thing Ihave to hang onto is my little girl and husband. I am sure things will get better sweetie xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls,

How u all today?
Had my midwife appt today and it just seemed so pointless...
She didnt seem much interested in what i was sayin, and i dint even get to ask her what i wanted to and now im wishin i had an i got no 1 to call if i got any questions like alot of other people have!
Ane i been getin realy faint when im out like soooo bad and she said its just hormones...then at the end she said oh go get bloods done to see if ur aneamic!!
What a waste of flippin time...the only gud thing was hearin bubs heartbeat!! xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ouch hope you're feeling okay now Kelly!

Han you with your hitting & scratching LOL... Dan hates it when I hit him (don't do it hard) but he shouldn't annoy me :rofl: 

Dan would like to say that I am a 'Violent B*tch' ... He is such a pussy!! :bike: 

:rofl:

Hope all you girlies are okay.. 

We have to finish moving round our room & sorting out my wardrobe.. See you all in a million years!

xXx


----------



## danapeter36

Jax my mw is the most dispicable person ever lol. She doesn't care about me, or anyone else just getting paid. Lil tip here.
If you or ANYONE ELSE in the UK has a mw that sucks, just call labour ward. You will get to speak to a mw and they always help with everything. I call and say 'I can't get hold of my mw, I need some advice...'
xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Cheers hun xx


----------



## mummy to be

good morning ladies :) 
How are we all???
Last night was eventful for me... almost spent the night in the maternity ward :( But they thankfully released me to go home and rest.. which is what i am planning to do !!!
I am having Braxton Hicks and ALOT of pressure... Layla is apparently going to come early but no one would tell me how early grrrrr kinda annoying!!!!!!!
How is everyone else?


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww mandy the same thing happened to me last night. Hopefully she stays in there nice and tight. I was at the hospital to so I know how you feel. Luckily it seems like you have longer left. Hannah I think you jinxed us all with your pediction someone was going to come on the 7th of february lol. I think you need to take it back lol. I hope everythings ok mandy. Take lots of rest!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow what is going on. So many April mummies having hospital visits. Hope u are all ok and sending lots of stay put thoughts. 
X


----------



## danapeter36

I was also on labour ward today. Luckily I am okay! Just have cervical erosion! Glad your okay too Mandy and Kelly!!!xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Ladies. 

Mummy to be: glad everything is ok with you and Lo hun:hugs:

I bloody well hate these braxton hicks, sometimes they can be quite uncomfortable and Im getting lots of pressure down there too, almost like Im bursting for a wee. Once it passes I feel ok again:dohh: Ive got a constant ache in my back and Im sure at some point in the near future im gonna be walking and its gonna just give way on me:hissy:

Danapeter: my midwife is kinda crap too. When I asked her why I would keep feeling dizzy and out of breath she said she didnt know and I should go to my docs! She doesnt know anything about that! Makes you laugh!

On a happier note though, I have my 4d scan tomorrow at 6pm!:happydance:I cant wait!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Jacqui you kiddin? What is your mw for then? Geez they know nothing, I swear we should just have GPs, midwives are just no use anymore they wont be at your birth youll get a hospital midwife who I have to say are a million times better than your regular mw!Your baby is a big un like mine thats why ur back hurts, mine is now estimated as of a scan yesterday at 4lbs hehe xxx


----------



## navarababe

good luck at scan 2moro Jacqui :) 

glad everyone else is ok and hanging in there :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

danapeter36 said:


> Lol Jacqui you kiddin? What is your mw for then? Geez they know nothing, I swear we should just have GPs, midwives are just no use anymore they wont be at your birth youll get a hospital midwife who I have to say are a million times better than your regular mw!Your baby is a big un like mine thats why ur back hurts, mine is now estimated as of a scan yesterday at 4lbs hehe xxx

Im hoping they are gonna be able to guess his weight for me tomorrow at my scan. 4lbs though! wow! I wouldnt be surprised if Leo isnt that far off that or maybe more!:hissy: I have a feeling he is in the breech position now..just by the movemtns I feel. Im dying to know.


----------



## Shinning_Star

I can completly undestad you girls and your painful braxton hicks, I get them very evening and sometimes in the day! I just know it's not labour from past experience, but defo feels like period pain but slightly lighter. 

I don't think this ones particulalry big, but I suffer alot with low back pain and it makes it difficult to walk I swear I feel like I'm disabled. The other day I kinda forgot and ran for a bus, I looked a complete idiot and I think the only reason bus driver waited was cos I looked such a pleb, and made his day! LOL! 

As for your prediction hannah, my birthday is on seventh that must have been where you got date from hehe!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Evening everyone, how ru all ?? 

Talking about midwifes i had my appointment the other day ...i had to change surgery and she wasnt exactly thrilled to see me, i dont get it, its like its a really exciting time for us ladies and they put a dampner on it ! 

I wish we could chose our midwifes ... 

Also in agreement with back ache ... thats mainly cause i am all out front looks like i have a huge football up my top lol !! xx :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girlies!!! :)x


----------



## JeffsWife07

kellysays2u said:


> Jeffsmommy is the housing place you were talking about through HUD(like housing and urban development or something like that) cause I called them and they sent out the applications but a lot of the times there are really long waiting lists to get into the apartments there. Hoping there might be some openings there though.

Hey hun. Yeah, one of the places is HUD but there should be some apartments in the area that base your rent on your income. Check around for that too. Did you explain to the people at HUD that you are more or less homeless and 7 months preggie??? That should put you on the expdited list. When you get the application filled out take it there personally and explain your situation to them.

Hope this helps.:hugs:


----------



## JeffsWife07

mummy to be said:


> good morning ladies :)
> How are we all???
> Last night was eventful for me... almost spent the night in the maternity ward :( But they thankfully released me to go home and rest.. which is what i am planning to do !!!
> I am having Braxton Hicks and ALOT of pressure... Layla is apparently going to come early but no one would tell me how early grrrrr kinda annoying!!!!!!!
> How is everyone else?

:hug:

This is exactly how I am doing. It's kind of exciting and scary at the same time, isn't it.
Hang in there hun and tell Layla to stay in as long as she can.


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya girlies!!! :)x

Hey hun. :hugs: How r u?


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone, hope you've all had a nice day :hug::hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girlies!!! :)x
> 
> Hey hun. :hugs: How r u?Click to expand...

Hiya!! im good thanks you?? x


----------



## JeffsWife07

I am doing much better. :hugs:

I feel kind of depressed or maybe it's stressed because I don't have anything ready for Marissa but her crib. I need to buy some things but DH wants to wait until we get our tax refund. I just want to get some clothes and diapers for her.:hissy:

We looked at breast pumps and diapers today but that was about it.

Hi mama2b.:hugs:


----------



## chel27

hello everyone :happydance:

hows are you all???

just thought i would let you all know if anyone wants a new iron i got a fantastic deal in sainsburys today :happydance: i couldnt believe it. a russell hobbs steam glide iron reduced from £75 to £24 :happydance::happydance: its awesome :muaha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://i.pricerunner.com/prod/13_14_1_8_941236l/200x200/Russell_Hobbs_Steamglide_Advanced_13715.jpeg


??


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> https://i.pricerunner.com/prod/13_14_1_8_941236l/200x200/Russell_Hobbs_Steamglide_Advanced_13715.jpeg
> 
> 
> ??

wtf is that??????????


----------



## mama2b

JeffsWife07 said:


> I am doing much better. :hugs:
> 
> I feel kind of depressed or maybe it's stressed because I don't have anything ready for Marissa but her crib. I need to buy some things but DH wants to wait until we get our tax refund. I just want to get some clothes and diapers for her.:hissy:
> 
> We looked at breast pumps and diapers today but that was about it.
> 
> Hi mama2b.:hugs:

Same here and even the cribs not ready its in a box in the attic ! I have bought some bits and pieces, clothes etc but am starting to panic now !


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> https://i.pricerunner.com/prod/13_14_1_8_941236l/200x200/Russell_Hobbs_Steamglide_Advanced_13715.jpeg
> 
> 
> ??

Will come in useful for our OHS as they will be doing ALL the ironing soon !!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

It's an iron? ok that makes since.

At least you do have some outfits hun. If Marissa was born right now she would have no diapers or clothes. I'm making myself worse thinking about it. I'm going shopping next week.


----------



## mummy to be

JeffsWife07 said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies :)
> How are we all???
> Last night was eventful for me... almost spent the night in the maternity ward :( But they thankfully released me to go home and rest.. which is what i am planning to do !!!
> I am having Braxton Hicks and ALOT of pressure... Layla is apparently going to come early but no one would tell me how early grrrrr kinda annoying!!!!!!!
> How is everyone else?
> 
> :hug:
> 
> This is exactly how I am doing. It's kind of exciting and scary at the same time, isn't it.
> Hang in there hun and tell Layla to stay in as long as she can.Click to expand...

Thanks Chas.... i am trying lol... I have also just read that your stressing.. Remember i went through the EXACT same thing not long ago and i have started again now after last nights scare... but OH keeps saying we are moving soon and i have my baby shower soon as well wait untill after that then we will go and get what we need... but i want to have everything organised move or not,baby shower or not.. i dont wanna rely on other people buying things for us when i can just buy what we need and everything else we get is a bonus.. but Nooooooo that is too easy for males to understand i think..... 
So MASSIVE cuddles for you babe.. i know exactly what your thinking about!!!!
:hug:

Yes i cant believe how many of us April mummies are having small problems.. Just think (as my mum said to me) unfortunately things are going to get worse....


----------



## JeffsWife07

I think we will just stress together hun......until we get everything we need.

My mom has me stressed. My lil brother is 19 and finishing college next month. She does not want to discuss the shower or anything until they get him moved back home. I've tried to show her the travel system I want and she's like.....I'll look at it when I'm ready to buy it. I tell her we need to make an invitation list and what not for the shower and she only says....when I get your brother home we will do everything. She hasn't even called to book the venue yet.:hissy: I will prob end up having a few family come to my house and that will be my shower.:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Hunter (my son) just made a comment about all of the stores going out of business. I told him I wished there was a baby store going out of business. There really isn't any specialty stores around here but Baby Depot and Babies R Us and so far I have not been to either one of them.

I just ate 2 lil enchiladas (I usually eat 4) but I had to stop because I'm having some of the pains again. It feels worse than period pains with sharp stabbing pains shooting up through me.


----------



## chel27

https://www.russellhobbs.co.uk/Steam_Station_1800W_(Blue)_qp_171.html


that is the link for it hannah!! you was close lol


----------



## mummy to be

JeffsWife07 said:


> I think we will just stress together hun......until we get everything we need.
> 
> My mom has me stressed. My lil brother is 19 and finishing college next month. She does not want to discuss the shower or anything until they get him moved back home. I've tried to show her the travel system I want and she's like.....I'll look at it when I'm ready to buy it. I tell her we need to make an invitation list and what not for the shower and she only says....when I get your brother home we will do everything. She hasn't even called to book the venue yet.:hissy: I will prob end up having a few family come to my house and that will be my shower.:hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> Hunter (my son) just made a comment about all of the stores going out of business. I told him I wished there was a baby store going out of business. There really isn't any specialty stores around here but Baby Depot and Babies R Us and so far I have not been to either one of them.
> 
> I just ate 2 lil enchiladas (I usually eat 4) but I had to stop because I'm having some of the pains again. It feels worse than period pains with sharp stabbing pains shooting up through me.

Awwwww huni.. ok we can stress together than :) i wish i could give you cuddles!!!!

Yes i am kinda the same as you.. with the lack of baby stores around me at the moment. cause we are so far away from major towns etc there is nothing really here.. so Ebay and Online shopping is the best we got :( 
But we are going down the to Gold Coast for a holiday soon so Allan says that we can buy things down there if we want to :( But still i want everything now :( 

Please be careful with those pains.. i know the ones that you are talking about huni... but please be careful ok!!! Let me know how your going!!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Thanks for understanding and letting me vent.

The pains come and go but they are doing like contractions 10 mins apart...but I can tell it's not the real thing so I'm trying to do my college work. I just wish I could finish eating but I can't right now and I'm hungry.


----------



## mummy to be

Maybe eat something small and light??? you need to eat something but just take it easy babe!!! Please let me know that your ok :) 
:hugs:


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm ok hun :hugs:

I finished eating....it took me this long to eat one enchilada:blush:

I posted a bullentin on Myspace asking about the pain. I'm hoping some of my mommy friends on there can tell me it's just false labor pains.

I have too much college work to do to go into labor tonight.:rofl:


----------



## starryeye31

Hey hun I sent you a message on myspace , but you really should go to the hospital and get checked out , just incase , its better to be safe then sorry , I had a 28 weeker and he was very very tiny , he had tubes everywhere and had to have 6 blood transfusions . You should go in and if you are in labor they could probably stop it right now . My son is ok now but he has a very bad learning disability ,bipolar and adhd , Im not sure if it was caused from him being born early but thats what I blame it on . Take care hun :hug:


----------



## JeffsWife07

If they pains get any worse I will call. :hug:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Forgot to add, I replied to you on Myspace.

:hug:


----------



## JeffsWife07

According to the nurse I am dehydrating.

I guess 3 or 4 glasses of water a day is not enough.
I am to take it easy and drink plenty of water at least 8 glasses and to stop drinking so much tea. I did not realize it but I was drinking 3 to 5 glasses of sweet tea per day.:blush:

:hug:


----------



## mummy to be

naughty chas!!!! grabs your hand and lightly smacks you lol.... 
DRINK MORE WATER!!!!! Dont make me come over there lol :D


----------



## JeffsWife07

:rofl:

:hug:


----------



## mummy to be

hehehehehehe


----------



## Soon2be3

hello Ladies

Im coming over from the may section, Im due May 8th but Section has been set for April 13th, Im expecting B/G twins, Leah and Chance. Cant wait to get to know more ladies around here


----------



## HannahGraceee

Soon2be3 said:


> hello Ladies
> 
> Im coming over from the may section, Im due May 8th but Section has been set for April 13th, Im expecting* B/G* twins, Leah and Chance. Cant wait to get to know more ladies around here

Ill add you to the list hun :) im guessing B/G mean boy and girl?? x sorry im thick lol:blush:


----------



## mama2b

mummy to be said:


> naughty chas!!!! grabs your hand and lightly smacks you lol....
> DRINK MORE WATER!!!!! Dont make me come over there lol :D


Yes MORE water !! I hardly drank any until I started buying fizzy mineral water, omg I love the stuff now its probably the healthiest craving ive got ! 

I know some people hate the fizzy water but if you like it get drinking that instead and ditch the tea, or at least have decaffinated xxx


----------



## mama2b

Soon2be3 said:


> hello Ladies
> 
> Im coming over from the may section, Im due May 8th but Section has been set for April 13th, Im expecting B/G twins, Leah and Chance. Cant wait to get to know more ladies around here

Welcome to April ! :hug:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Hi soon2be3, welcome to the club!

How exciting that we have twins joining us! Lovely names you have chosen too.

Woo hooooooo to Friday! Have we all got plans for the weekend? Tomorrow I am going to a friends house in Oxford and then going wedding dress shopping (for her!) in Cheltenham, I'm so excited as its a second try on on her faves so hopefully she will pick one! Their wedding is in September so it will be my little one's first wedding. So excited about his or her outfit already!

X


----------



## mummy to be

Hey Hey everyone :) 
Hope all is well :) I am bored tonight :( 
Allans cousin is over tonight so they are talking "boy" talk lol... BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## navarababe

ive got dentist 2day and for somr reason im dreading it, i know im gonna get a jag and get a tooth out :( xx


----------



## mama2b

I am working at the weekend ! But am going to Pizza hut Saturday night so will stuff myself silly ! Yum

Cheltenham is really nice, a few of my friends live there ! They have a jojo mama bebe (can't remember exact name!) shop there which has loads of nice baby stuff in.

mummy 2 be I think you should interrupt boys talk with BABY talk !!

I have to get ready for work soon but am still in pain with TOOTHACHE !!! I am really, really pissed off now, the dentist said I would be pain free today but noooooooooooo still in agony, i know i can take paraceatomol (sp) but I have been having it everyday since Saturday, surely that can't be good ? Im going to ring doctors now as the more I think about it the more stressed I get.


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> Hi soon2be3, welcome to the club!
> 
> How exciting that we have twins joining us! Lovely names you have chosen too.
> 
> Woo hooooooo to Friday! Have we all got plans for the weekend? Tomorrow I am going to a friends house in Oxford and then going wedding dress shopping (for her!) in Cheltenham, I'm so excited as its a second try on on her faves so hopefully she will pick one! Their wedding is in September so it will be my little one's first wedding. So excited about his or her outfit already!
> 
> X

Awww how sweet! i love babys letter weddding outfits.. Today and tonight i have nothing planned.. but tomoz i have work.. then nothing planned for the night or nothing planned for sunday.. this weekend was surposodly where my baby shower is gonna be but but i think my friends just cant be arsed any more :dohh:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Grr.. 

I wrote out a big long thing & then my internet messed up!!


Hugs to everyone.. it looks like we are all going through something at the moment :hugs:

I think April may be another month like February (loads of the feb babies came early in either Dec/Jan) so we could have people becoming mummies real soon!! 

Dan and I managed to sort out my wardrobe (it took forever haha) .. I went to sit down on the floor with my back propped up against the wall.. and I fell on my arse & hit the bottom of my back on the wall.. Ouch it hurts!

And then I woke up in the middle of the night & one of my nipples had been leaking loads :hissy:

Pregnancy is definitely glamorous isn't it!!

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Grr..
> 
> I wrote out a big long thing & then my internet messed up!!
> 
> 
> Hugs to everyone.. it looks like we are all going through something at the moment :hugs:
> 
> I think April may be another month like February (loads of the feb babies came early in either Dec/Jan) so we could have people becoming mummies real soon!!
> 
> Dan and I managed to sort out my wardrobe (it took forever haha) .. I went to sit down on the floor with my back propped up against the wall.. and I fell on my arse & hit the bottom of my back on the wall.. Ouch it hurts!
> 
> And then I woke up in the middle of the night & one of my nipples had been leaking loads :hissy:
> 
> Pregnancy is definitely glamorous isn't it!!
> 
> xXx

I sorted out my wardrobes, ive complete ran out of room for baby :( lol i just need 

* More Socks
* 0 -3 sleepsuits
* Nappys 
* Dummys

and my hospital bag things and that it, i think lol

Im getting a bumboo but im gonna wait till bubs is born so i can get pink or blue :) 

nearly 2 months to go on the 8th of feb! :) 9 weeks and 5 days :) and we are full term in 6 weeks and 5 days :):) x


----------



## navarababe

im sooooo behind lol, i havent got anything yet. Got quite a few outfits and sleep suits etc. Bought my first thing on ebay last night, a bouncy chair, it was cheap and im happy wih it. i just wish i had more money right now, but will just need to wait on grant coming through :( xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I bet your list of things bought is now well long Han!!

I've still got some bits & bobs.. people have said they are giving me things but they haven't materialised yet (Been offered 3/4 moses baskets and baby baths etc lol) 

I will keep picking up random bits when I'm out in town.. it is fun shopping for baby :happydance:

I'm watching test tube babies.. the thought of having an emergency c section scares me SO much!! 

Yay so few weeks now!! With every week I get more excited and more impatient!! If baby wants to come after 37 weeks it can do.. Sod Uni!! :happydance:

I know what you mean about money though, if it wasn't for people giving us stuff and buying things for us (been given cot, new mattress bought for it) and finding bargains (I found my pram.. silvercross sleepover on ebay.. & it had been used a handful of times.. baby was only 6 weeks old when we bought it off them) baby would have very little at the moment! 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I bet your list of things bought is now well long Han!!
> 
> I've still got some bits & bobs.. people have said they are giving me things but they haven't materialised yet (Been offered 3/4 moses baskets and baby baths etc lol)
> 
> I will keep picking up random bits when I'm out in town.. it is fun shopping for baby :happydance:
> 
> I'm watching test tube babies.. the thought of having an emergency c section scares me SO much!!
> 
> Yay so few weeks now!! With every week I get more excited and more impatient!! If baby wants to come after 37 weeks it can do.. Sod Uni!! :happydance:
> 
> I know what you mean about money though, if it wasn't for people giving us stuff and buying things for us (been given cot, new mattress bought for it) and finding bargains (I found my pram.. silvercross sleepover on ebay.. & it had been used a handful of times.. baby was only 6 weeks old when we bought it off them) baby would have very little at the moment!
> 
> xXx

LOL! 
i know, my sister said i could have her moses basket, but i dont want ask for it cos i sound rude!!:dohh::dohh:

My list of things i need has got longer in my head lol

i need more dummies and bibs

and booties, do you think 5 pairs of strach mittons is enough?


----------



## navarababe

im watching test tube babies to lol. I found a silvercross on ebay as i REALLY want one, its lovely and she wants £95 but i just dont have £95 now for it, maybe in 3weeks time or something they're might be more...im just panicking i dont get everything and that i run outta time etc. :(


----------



## navarababe

hmmm the guy called michael on test tube babies is hot!!!! lol shes a lucky woman to have him


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

We have a pregnant perv!! 

I don't think I should watch baby shows any more.. I'm getting really scared about labour!! 

I think I have 5-7 pairs of scratch mitts Han.. If you are going to buy more.. go to Matalan (if you have one near you) A pack of 2/3 (can't remember) is £1. 

I'm the same about asking for things people have offered.. my best friends sister has offered me loads & I've said I'll have it all but I don't want to be saying to my best friend.. when can I have that off your sister :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL you can get 2 pairs of strach mittins in primark for 50p :) lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Darn you have bettered me with your bargain hunting skills!! 

:rofl:

I'm watching selling houses now.. some people have disgusting houses!! :bike:


----------



## navarababe

lol ive got bubble hits on as sky is pants :( i cant find anything interesting to watch,even with over 300 channels lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

i wanna go buy things


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Grr my mum is starting to do my nut in!! 

For breakfast earlier I had 2 fried eggs (done on the george forman) with mushrooms & tomatoes.. I only had this because we had no cereal in that I liked!! (I had this at about 10.30)

Dan came in at 1.30 asking if I wanted lunch & I said No not yet thank you.. And my mum pipes up with 'You won't after that HUGE breakfast you ate!' 

WHAT THE EFF!! No way was it huge, it wasn't full of calories, I had two portions of my 5 a day for crying out loud!! 

Then I was telling her I need to ring up the hospital at Lincoln because I need my MATB1 form (I didn't need it at my 20 week appointment) and she was saying well you haven't been to pick up your mum to be pack yet (the one you get from asda or boots) it will be in that. 

I was like Mum it has to come from a midwife! .. And she is like Oh well I didn't know. 

Last night she came into mine & Dans room when we were moving it around and kept saying.. I don't understand why you aren't having the cot at the end of your bed.. (our bed is underneath a window!)

Now I have told her about 500 times that a baby cannot go under a window, nor can it go underneath shelves or near a radiator! And every time she says well when you were born you were underneath a window, right next to a radiator.. I had no where else to put you.. 

She doesn't seem to realise times have changed and so have guidelines!! 

She is constantly like this and it is driving me crazy. 

The other final thing I need to rant about is.. 

When I came back a couple of weekends ago Mum turns to me and says.. I read in a magazine pregnant ladies are only meant to eat 300 calories a day in 3rd tri so you don't put on too much weight. 

I said to her are you sure that magazine didn't say 300 extra calories a day?! And she was insistent it said only 300 calories! (I knew it was bollox and she had read it wrong and that we are meant to have 2000 plus 300 extra.. and unless Dan and I have chips from chip shop I never eat this many calories in a day!!) 

She is always making little digs basically that I'm eating too much, or eating something I shouldn't be.. or trying to make me feel like I know nothing about pregnancy!! 

She is making me feel SO fat and useless :sad2:

God the sooner Dan and I can save up and move out the better!! :cry:

Sorry to rant ladies 

xXx


----------



## starryeye31

HannahGraceee said:


> starryeye31 said:
> 
> 
> Im making homemade Scalloped potatos right now , will end up being my lunch , not sure what Im making for dinner yet .
> 
> Just letting you know i replied on the signature request hun :happydance:Click to expand...

hey hun , I got your siggy made . hope you like it .:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Grr my mum is starting to do my nut in!!
> 
> For breakfast earlier I had 2 fried eggs (done on the george forman) with mushrooms & tomatoes.. I only had this because we had no cereal in that I liked!! (I had this at about 10.30)
> 
> Dan came in at 1.30 asking if I wanted lunch & I said No not yet thank you.. And my mum pipes up with 'You won't after that HUGE breakfast you ate!'
> 
> WHAT THE EFF!! No way was it huge, it wasn't full of calories, I had two portions of my 5 a day for crying out loud!!
> 
> Then I was telling her I need to ring up the hospital at Lincoln because I need my MATB1 form (I didn't need it at my 20 week appointment) and she was saying well you haven't been to pick up your mum to be pack yet (the one you get from asda or boots) it will be in that.
> 
> I was like Mum it has to come from a midwife! .. And she is like Oh well I didn't know.
> 
> Last night she came into mine & Dans room when we were moving it around and kept saying.. I don't understand why you aren't having the cot at the end of your bed.. (our bed is underneath a window!)
> 
> Now I have told her about 500 times that a baby cannot go under a window, nor can it go underneath shelves or near a radiator! And every time she says well when you were born you were underneath a window, right next to a radiator.. I had no where else to put you..
> 
> She doesn't seem to realise times have changed and so have guidelines!!
> 
> She is constantly like this and it is driving me crazy.
> 
> The other final thing I need to rant about is..
> 
> When I came back a couple of weekends ago Mum turns to me and says.. I read in a magazine pregnant ladies are only meant to eat 300 calories a day in 3rd tri so you don't put on too much weight.
> 
> I said to her are you sure that magazine didn't say 300 extra calories a day?! And she was insistent it said only 300 calories! (I knew it was bollox and she had read it wrong and that we are meant to have 2000 plus 300 extra.. and unless Dan and I have chips from chip shop I never eat this many calories in a day!!)
> 
> She is always making little digs basically that I'm eating too much, or eating something I shouldn't be.. or trying to make me feel like I know nothing about pregnancy!!
> 
> She is making me feel SO fat and useless :sad2:
> 
> God the sooner Dan and I can save up and move out the better!! :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to rant ladies
> 
> xXx

300 calories to survie, baby and women a day? lol i really think that is wrong lol, i have about 300 calries for breckfast


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ahhh ive just tidied the kitchen though out and it too me 1hour and im like sweating 

lol!


----------



## lyndsey3010

I am dying to get stuck in to my kitchen! I think the nesting is kicking in!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i feel horrible now! im a sweaty betty :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

Im bracing the cold to walk the dog. Have to say though, at least I can wrap up, beats being a sweaty betty!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

early night for me hopefully


----------



## danapeter36

Hi girls
Hope you all had a good day...
Ash - sweetie my mum did my head in so much I left home early! We get along better this way! Chin up its the weekend!
Ladies that means no work for two days, well four for me because I am off on Mon and Tues as Sunday is my second wedding anniversary and our five year anniversary overall! Yay! xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I went shopping again :happydance:

Got 20 muslin squares, some socks & some more nappies!! 

I'm bored now though :hissy:

xXx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I did the same!
Well I ordered the following:

Tomy baby monitors
10 muslin squares
Changing mat
Laundry bag for baby
3 extra small blankets
2 x baby hats
baby grooming kit
extra waterproof mattress sheet
5 x tommy tippee bottles
2 x pairs baby socks

I went a lil mad I admit but Ebay was too tempting and I got paid today!


----------



## jenny_wren

looks like we all had a shopping day :happydance:
i got lots of bedding and my mattress
and some more bottles 
only a little shop 

and hannah i thought you should be eating
your recommended amount of calories and 
plusing 300 not 300 in total 
something like that anyways ....
i dont count calories tho ... boring!!

asdas ran out of breast pumps
:hissy:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yeah it is 300 on top of what you normally eat.. My mum is just an idiot a lot of the time!!

Apparently we are having a wii sports knock out match for the family tonight.. I've got back ache but I shall have to try my bestest!! 

For some reason I feel really deflated at the moment.. Unhappy but not unhappy enough to cry :dohh:


----------



## navarababe

Aww :hugs: hun, hope u feel a bit happier soon


----------



## jenny_wren

atleast theres no crying !!:hugs:

i just hurt
remind me not to walk for more
than 5 minutes in the future lol
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i know its 300 more then your remmonded ammount :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> atleast theres no crying !!:hugs:
> 
> i just hurt
> remind me not to walk for more
> than 5 minutes in the future lol
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​

Jenny.. jess is being nice to me lol :blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

WHY?!?!?! lol
whats she after?
she gave me a load of clothes
and some other bits an bobs
the other month
i nearly had a heart attack!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i told her that i knew you lol


----------



## jenny_wren

yeah ....
what she say lol
i haven't actually spoken to her at all
dont see the point if she doesn't say
hello back or anything ...

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol!
she said..

oh okay cool :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

haha what a nana lol
probs doesn't even like me lol
not bothered tho tbh 
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol its too quite in here :(


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone hows it going. So I guess I am moving back to my dads house for the two weeks I am allowed to stay there. Hopefully the housing situation will be figured out by then. I have to keep calling around while OH gets a job. He keeps annoying me though. Saying thank god he finally gets a break from me and all that stuff. He apparently thinks he can go an entire month without seeing me. I know for a fact he cant. I went to Florida for a week on vacation and he was begging me to come back. I went to Georgia for a week and it was the same way plus he got jealous of any male I mentioned WAY to easily. He's a big baby. Just like to think he is tough. Plus he and my dad play computer games together so I KNOW he won't stay away lol. Just won't be us sleeping with each other at all. Plus that means 4 weeks without sex... He was dying after the 3 days the last time I was on bedrest lol. 

How is everyone else... I am trying to make a list of everything I need for baby... if I post it can you guys tell me what I am missing?


----------



## mama2b

Post away ! It will probably help a few of us out, I haven't really got that much at all, I seriously need to get organised !! 

I expect everyone is bored of hearing this now but I STILL have toothache :dohh: and have finally completed my tax return :happydance:

Off for a bath now then bed as got to work tomorrow :hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yeah post away Kelly!! 

I love reading lists and what not :happydance:

XxX


----------



## chel27

omg i have just use way to much bleach cleaning the bathroom and kitchen, so much so its stinging my eyes :rofl::rofl: least its all clean :rofl: you could eat off the floor :rofl::rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

You want to come to my flat and do that?! Every time I clean the floors/kitchen/bathroom one of the other people that live there mess it up! :hissy:

x


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl:
> 
> You want to come to my flat and do that?! Every time I clean the floors/kitchen/bathroom one of the other people that live there mess it up! :hissy:
> 
> x



yay i just love the smell of bleach at moment :happydance: although when i do clean no one is allowed a wee/drink/food till it dries :rofl: i got really angry the other day when i bleached the toilet and then 5 mins later my OH pissed it all away!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww bless him.. marc wouldnt mind if i didnt see him for a month but i couldnt live with out him!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

im so stupid ive had this page up for 2 hours, it looked like no one had replied for ages!!

posted and a million messages came up.. was just thinking

wheres chel gone :( lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

:hi:Hello ladies xx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> im so stupid ive had this page up for 2 hours, it looked like no one had replied for ages!!
> 
> posted and a million messages came up.. was just thinking
> 
> wheres chel gone :( lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl: im here honey with me bleach :rofl: your funny!!! u ok hun?


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> im so stupid ive had this page up for 2 hours, it looked like no one had replied for ages!!
> 
> posted and a million messages came up.. was just thinking
> 
> wheres chel gone :( lol
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: im here honey with me bleach :rofl: your funny!!! u ok hun?Click to expand...

Lol i havent talked to you in ages!!

Yeh im good thanks you?


----------



## chel27

i know cos you not been in here :cry:

yea im not bad hun thanks!!!! just eating haribos :happydance:

wat you up to this weekend??


----------



## kellysays2u

*Things for baby*
_Need_ _Have_

Non-Clothes Items
4-4oz disposable liner bottles 
4-8oz " " 
Disposable liners in both 4oz and 8oz 
Crib 
Mattress 
Waterproof Mattress Pad 
Bassinet 
Baby Tub 
Baby Carrier 
Stroller 
Car Seat 
Pacifiers 
Diapers 
Bedding 
Bouncer/Swing 
Bibs 
Burb Cloths 
Recieving blankets 
Baby Thermometer 
Baby Nailclippers 
Bath Supplies 
Diaper Bag 
Baby Monitor 
Baby Toilitries 


Clothes Items
Onesies/Body Suits Newborn 
Onesies/Body Suits 0-3 Months 
T-Shirts Newborn and 0-3 Months	
Sleepers/Growbags 
Rompers with feet 
Pants Newborn 
Pants 0-3 Months 
Outfits 0-3 Months 
Socks 
Hats 
Baby mittens/scratch mits 

I am probably missing a lot or if you dont understand what something is just ask lol. I know some words are different over here then over there... And the bottle with the disposable liners are why I have disposable liners on there cause that is what I am using lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:Finghell kelly you look very very very prepared i cant think of a single thing you have missed! maybe just start getting bigger sizes of sleepsuits and vest so stock up thats what ive done anyway


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> i know cos you not been in here :cry:
> 
> yea im not bad hun thanks!!!! just eating haribos :happydance:
> 
> wat you up to this weekend??

Ive got work 2moz :( just about to watch plus one LOVE IT! :) and maybe rudetube


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> i know cos you not been in here :cry:
> 
> yea im not bad hun thanks!!!! just eating haribos :happydance:
> 
> wat you up to this weekend??
> 
> Ive got work 2moz :( just about to watch plus one LOVE IT! :) and maybe rudetubeClick to expand...


awww hun not much longer to work aye!!!! and errrrrrrrrrrrrr i have never heard of any of them things you going to watch :blush: im bored.com

somebodyyyyyyyyy amuse me!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> i know cos you not been in here :cry:
> 
> yea im not bad hun thanks!!!! just eating haribos :happydance:
> 
> wat you up to this weekend??
> 
> Ive got work 2moz :( just about to watch plus one LOVE IT! :) and maybe rudetubeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> awww hun not much longer to work aye!!!! and errrrrrrrrrrrrr i have never heard of any of them things you going to watch :blush: im bored.com
> 
> somebodyyyyyyyyy amuse me!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:O you never heard of them! plus one is when ducan from blue is getting married to this boys ex and his invited and needs a plus one.. dead funny lol

and rudetube is a top 20 youtube videos of verious things


----------



## chel27

nope never heard of them :happydance::happydance: im watching gordan ramsey, hes good!!! 

where is everyone tonight???


----------



## HannahGraceee

are you watch gorden ramsy on channel 4 + 1 ??


----------



## chel27

yes honey i am :happydance::happydance: why??


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

WOOOO I won the wii bowling tournament :happydance::happydance:

I never win anything so I'm all happy haha 

Definitely tired now though.. my bed is calling me :rofl:

Waiting for Dan to finish playing on the wii before going to bed though! 

Hope you girlies have had a good evening! 

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> yes honey i am :happydance::happydance: why??

Plus one is on after that so funny :) :rofl:
and then

rude tube

that was rubbish as ive already seen it


----------



## chel27

im now watching corrie :happydance::happydance: to busy arguing with my son earlier to watch it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi ladies.

I'm on bedrest. Too much pressure. Everytime I stand up it feels like she pushes on my cervix and tries to get out.

I'll be on 2maro sometime.

HUGS,
Chas


----------



## chel27

awwww chas hope you feel better soon honey!!! take it easy and put your feet up, we dont want LO coming out just yet. xxx


----------



## mummy to be

ohhhh Chas!!!! I hope your ok!!!! Please be careful.. we are not due for a little while yet :(


----------



## kellysays2u

Chas be careful and keep on that bed rest. Just spend lots of time lounging in front of the computer talking to us. 

Hannah btw that list is the stuff I need lol not the stuff I have. Although I found out my friend got me a bassinet. So I have a place for her to sleep!

I probably wont be on for awhile as I am having to move back to my dads for 2 weeks and I doubt I will be allowed on the computer very much as there are a lot of other people there also. Once I get an apartment again though I promise to be on regularly. I will post things on my facebook about how things are going so if you have facebook you can add me there. The names Kelly Dupuis and its in the north america or us network or something and the pictures a bump pic. Other then that I dont know what to say... I will miss being on here so much lol.


----------



## mummy to be

awwwwww i will miss you Kelly :( 
Please try and keep in touch when you can!!! I have you on my facebook i think... so please let me know how you are goin!!!!!! 
Missing you already :(


----------



## Soon2be3

Hey Ladies,

Heres an appointment update!! 
Im now 5cms :( Baby Chance is Fully engaged! -1 station 90% Thinned. Which means I could go any moment....Very Scary. Little Leah is thriving :) Chance weighs 2pounds 5ounces, and Leah is 2 pounds 2 ounces. 

Thats 4 pounds and 7 ounces of BABY and plus all that water and everything else.

How is everyone else? Whens the next appointments? I'll be seeing my midwife and high risk doctor every week now.


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> Chas be careful and keep on that bed rest. Just spend lots of time lounging in front of the computer talking to us.
> 
> Hannah btw that list is the stuff I need lol not the stuff I have. Although I found out my friend got me a bassinet. So I have a place for her to sleep!
> 
> I probably wont be on for awhile as I am having to move back to my dads for 2 weeks and I doubt I will be allowed on the computer very much as there are a lot of other people there also. Once I get an apartment again though I promise to be on regularly. I will post things on my facebook about how things are going so if you have facebook you can add me there. The names Kelly Dupuis and its in the north america or us network or something and the pictures a bump pic. Other then that I dont know what to say... I will miss being on here so much lol.


Ohh sorry :(
I really should start a read things properly :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Off 2 work in 25 mins dreading it!


----------



## Laura--x

I had the worst nightmare ever last night :( I had got my baby and someone kept trying to take her away and they killed my dog and put traps in my house to try and get her :(

I didn't want to go back to sleep when i woke up!


----------



## mummy to be

Awwwww Hannah cuddles for you for going to work!!!!! 

Laura!!!! That is a horrible dream babe!!!! I have similar dream but with a different situation kinda.. if that makes sense??? 
I hope your ok.. Remember it is just a dream and no one if after your bubby...... :D 
:hug:


----------



## Laura--x

Yeah im ok now :) It was just so horrible! I woke up and nearly cried and really didn't want to go back to sleep incase i went back into the dream! Crazy Huh.

Whats everyone doing today x


----------



## mummy to be

awwww babe :( Cuddles. hopefully tonight you will get a better nights sleep babe...


----------



## jenny_wren

laura that a horrible dream 
ive had a couple too
literally waking up in tears!!
:hissy:

but but but

single figures!!! 
weeeeeeeee
:happydance::happydance:

xxx​


----------



## Laura--x

:happydance: :happydance: it's going to come so quick!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Chas you keep resting sweetie! Tell that baby to stay put! :hugs:

Soontobe3 I hope your little boys will stay safely inside mummy for a while longer! You are being so strong about it :hugs:


It is all fun and games round my house today.. Our tumble drier has broke (it gives out hot air but isn't drying any clothes) so Mums husband got an engineer out.. the engineer switched it on and said there is hot air so it is fine.. and walked out! My mum asked him to come back in the house so she could explain the problem and he drove off!! 

Comet has now been rung back up and he is having to come back.. so if any of you hear on the news a comet engineer has been killed you know why!! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

haha obviously someone knows 
how to do their job!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It is going to be like that woman who held the currys engineer hostage :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

you should!! lol

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## Laura--x

Grr my family really do my nut in :devil:

I feel as if they are constantly finding ways to not like Matt. Everytime i see them, they are like wheres matt today, and if hes with his friends or something they will be like ' he should be here, looking after you'. :saywhat:, im not disabled, i dont need looking after!! 

They always find something to dig at, when i show them baby clothes they are like ' and did matt buy any of these?' or 'how much has matt put towards this' ' how is matt treating you, good i hope' ect ect.

Why can't they just stay out of my business? Why does it even matter? If im happy they should be too, but i constantly have to back him up all the time and if i say the wrong thing they will make it into some huge big thing.

Im basing this on my nan and aunty as it's always them every week they come down. My mum and dad are bad sometimes but they seem to be getting better now. I just wish they would stop interfering with everything and leave us to it!!!


----------



## sami_86

17th april & yellow x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girls!

i won £10 on a strach card AGAIN
i won thurday too :)


----------



## jenny_wren

we won a tenner on a scratch card
this morning tooooo!!!
oooo snap!!
:happydance:
obviously a lucky day ...
buy a lottery ticket quick!!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## pinkylisa28

just thought id update all you april mummys, finally got the midwife to change my dates to what i know it is!so my due date had now been changed to the 2nd april!dont think they could carry on arguein with me considering im measurein 33weeks now and ive always been measureing 4 weeks bigger than there due date.:happydance:


----------



## hayley x

pinkylisa28 said:


> just thought id update all you april mummys, finally got the midwife to change my dates to what i know it is!so my due date had now been changed to the 2nd april!dont think they could carry on arguein with me considering im measurein 33weeks now and ive always been measureing 4 weeks bigger than there due date.:happydance:

... what was your due date before...? Sorry if im not keeping up with this thread lol. xxx


----------



## pinkylisa28

it was the 16th :hug:


----------



## hayley x

Oh kool :D Thats loads difference, how did you manage to persuade her hehe!! couldnt you have settled on the 6th so you would still be entitled to tht maternity grant..? lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> we won a tenner on a scratch card
> this morning tooooo!!!
> oooo snap!!
> :happydance:
> obviously a lucky day ...
> buy a lottery ticket quick!!!
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​


I bough two  x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I went to skegness today with my best friend :happydance::happydance:

Tried to win the most gorgeous Heffalump toy for baby (and secretly for me) but no such luck!! 

Dan has bought a lottery ticket for tonight lol.. I'm the biggest pessimist ever.. The people that win the lottery are never the ones that truly need and deserve it! 

What you all doing this evening?

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i laughed a some boy that said charity shops are shit.. so i must be a bad person!

wooo im gonna win!!

im not doing anything you?? x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Bugger all.. I'm pretty tired after all the sea air I've got :rofl:

If someone said charity shops are shit I'm sure you are allowed to laugh at them.. I always laugh at people when I shouldn't :blush:

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Me and this other 17 year old was trying so hard not to laugh as he was like 9! :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls,

Hope ur ok!
I think hormones are finally kickin in on me! I feel really emotional/lonely/scared and shitty in general!
Anyone else get this!? Also like an idiot i caved and tx ma ex ma new number (stupid i no) but he goin in the army and i just wanted him to update me if he left and he jus bein a dick 2me, im not showin him i care but i hate that it bothers me and im just realising how alone i am! He is sayin how all i ever wanted was a baby, ive never wanted children and it just upsets me how sum1 can think such crap about me!!
I really cant deal with his crap anymore but i cant deal with knowin im guna be alone either and thats the bit thats scarin me more!!
I cant stop cryin now, i hate this i hate bein pregnant and i hate him....
Sorry for ramblin!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Hope ur ok!
> I think hormones are finally kickin in on me! I feel really emotional/lonely/scared and shitty in general!
> Anyone else get this!? Also like an idiot i caved and tx ma ex ma new number (stupid i no) but he goin in the army and i just wanted him to update me if he left and he jus bein a dick 2me, im not showin him i care but i hate that it bothers me and im just realising how alone i am! He is sayin how all i ever wanted was a baby, ive never wanted children and it just upsets me how sum1 can think such crap about me!!
> I really cant deal with his crap anymore but i cant deal with knowin im guna be alone either and thats the bit thats scarin me more!!
> I cant stop cryin now, i hate this i hate bein pregnant and i hate him....
> Sorry for ramblin!! xxx

Yeh some times babe, i cry down the phone to my boyfriend or txt him about random emotional things! :rofl:

I seriously cant bealive how some people denie a inconcet child exspically as you are a very nice girl! :hissy: 

and i hate when people say the oppersite to what you actually bealive in!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Hope ur ok!
> I think hormones are finally kickin in on me! I feel really emotional/lonely/scared and shitty in general!
> Anyone else get this!? Also like an idiot i caved and tx ma ex ma new number (stupid i no) but he goin in the army and i just wanted him to update me if he left and he jus bein a dick 2me, im not showin him i care but i hate that it bothers me and im just realising how alone i am! He is sayin how all i ever wanted was a baby, ive never wanted children and it just upsets me how sum1 can think such crap about me!!
> I really cant deal with his crap anymore but i cant deal with knowin im guna be alone either and thats the bit thats scarin me more!!
> I cant stop cryin now, i hate this i hate bein pregnant and i hate him....
> Sorry for ramblin!! xxx

Massive hugs for you Hun!! :hugs:

I know what you mean about feeling emotional and shitty.. I was about to post the same about feeling a bit down.. I don't know why though.. I'm just fed up of being pregnant and want LO here now! 

Guys like that will continue to be d*cks for as long as they know they are getting a reaction. You will be a fantastic mum without him and LO would much rather you be happy and alone than have a Penis like that make you miserable! 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: lotterys on soon :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Boo I'm not happy.. went to my fave chip shop to get some tea and it's closed :cry:

I now don't fancy anything else for tea and I'm feeling even more fed up than earlier.. I just want to curl up in bed and cry.. I'm such a f*cking sad cow! 

This should be one of the happiest times of my life and I'm being a big baby! 

Anyone know what the lottery numbers are?! 

xXx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yay Dan won £10

Looks like today was a day for people winning £10!! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i got 0!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I bet some evil chav won the jackpot!!! 

I should really get some food.. any ideas what to have?! 

:shrug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I fancy them biscuits called creams you know the ones that have cream stuff in the middle?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think I know what you are on about Han! 

I need a proper meal though but nothing is appealing any more Bah! 

I'm getting annoyed with myself now :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I had indian


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Blugh.. I hate Indian food.. I love curry but only curry from chinese :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I hate indian too lol.. chinese is so much better, but my mum and dad was having it so i thought i might aswell


----------



## HannahGraceee

Is chel and jackie looking in here, but no one seems to be talking accept me and you ashhhyy! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha Any food is better than no food!! :happydance:

People always think I'm weird because I don't like Indian.. it always looks greasy and nasty to me. 

Right I'm going to find food from somewhere!! 

x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> Is chel and jackie looking in here, but no one seems to be talking accept me and you ashhhyy! :rofl:

Ooo we have spys!! :rofl:

Chel will be playing with her BOB!! 

Sorry if my depressing mood has scared everyone away :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

im going to eat the spicys curry in the world on the 18th of march.. when its eviction time!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm just going to eat normal chinese curry, my taste buds pick up spicy foods really easily.. they may not towards the end but I refuse to have Indian curry. 

Go for long walks whilst eating curry!!


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Chel will be playing with her BOB!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: not with my puffy muffy :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

whist playing with my nips :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Chel will be playing with her BOB!!
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: not with my puffy muffy :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

not even her bob will go near her yeasty minnie now!:rofl::muaha:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Chel will be playing with her BOB!!
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: not with my puffy muffy :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> not even her bob will go near her yeasty minnie now!:rofl::muaha:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ewwwwwwwww thats grosse hannah!!!:rofl: but yor right :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Poor BOB will feel neglected haha

Han you and your nips :rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: im sure i can make it up to BOB :rofl::rofl:


hannah are you in love with your boobs??? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: on this program im watching it just said..

two things bob hates is doing other peoples jobs :rofl:


and working with MDF lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Love is in the air.. 
Every time Hans boobs are around

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:
 

> :rofl: on this program im watching it just said..
> 
> two things bob hates is doing other peoples jobs :rofl:
> 
> 
> and working with MDF lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Love is in the air..
> Every time Hans boobs are around
> 
> :rofl::rofl:

:rofl:

i cant bealive you still havent got your 1000 post yet, you always chatting


----------



## mz_jackie86

You guys have the most random chat ever lol i love it...always cheers me up...
Oh feelin better now i had a big cry..even tho still upset i just guna make sure i the best mum i EVER cud be! And he can shove it up his booty!!
Oh and i gt chocolate lol!!!

Wotcha all doin!!???????xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

You are telling me!

It is taking forever :hissy:

Dan and I are celebrating our anniversary tomorrow but don't really know what to do for it! 

Any ideas?!

x


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> You guys have the most random chat ever lol i love it...always cheers me up...
> 
> Wotcha all doin!!???????xx



:rofl: thats because we are random people :rofl::rofl:

i have just eaten a whole big bag of cheese puffs :rofl: and im still hungry :happydance:

wat u up to hun? 

glad you feeling bit better xxx


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Dan and I are celebrating our anniversary tomorrow but don't really know what to do for it!
> 
> Any ideas?!
> 
> x


:sex::sex::sex::sex: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

For the whole day?!?! 

You horny biatch!! :rofl:

I've had a plate of oven chips.. I now want a huge bar of chocolate! 

We are sat watching some american pie movie (the naked mile?!) V.V.V Random!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Im watchin stomp the yarrd while munchin on cadburys caramel..mm mmm mmmmm!!


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> For the whole day?!?!
> 
> You horny biatch!! :rofl:
> 
> I've had a plate of oven chips.. I now want a huge bar of chocolate!
> 
> We are sat watching some american pie movie (the naked mile?!) V.V.V Random!


:rofl::rofl: why not for the whole day :rofl: could give it a try and then that way you can let me know what it feels like cos i have forgotten :rofl::rofl:

awwwww im soooo bored, nothin seems to be on tv and my OH is designing web pages or sumink :rofl::rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hellooooooooey all had quite a successful day today had my hair done at Toni & Guy as determined to look like a hot mama when i give birth to little one !! and then went to Asda in H.Wycombe as Dana recommended it .... 

Got my tommie tippie breast pump for a tenner .... had a go with it was funny ... my man was a bit freeked by it though and got some other cute bits ... if you havent been lately get ur butt down there as theres quite a few baby bargains ..... :hug::cloud9:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

chel27 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> For the whole day?!?!
> 
> You horny biatch!! :rofl:
> 
> I've had a plate of oven chips.. I now want a huge bar of chocolate!
> 
> We are sat watching some american pie movie (the naked mile?!) V.V.V Random!
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: why not for the whole day :rofl: could give it a try and then that way you can let me know what it feels like cos i have forgotten :rofl::rofl:
> 
> awwwww im soooo bored, nothin seems to be on tv and my OH is designing web pages or sumink :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Woo I found cheesecake!! :happydance:

I know your plan Chel.. If I hump for the whole day I'll end up with a fat swollen minnie too!! :rofl:

I want to go see My Bloody Valentine 3D!!!!


----------



## mellllly

pinkylisa28 said:


> just thought id update all you april mummys, finally got the midwife to change my dates to what i know it is!so my due date had now been changed to the 2nd april!dont think they could carry on arguein with me considering im measurein 33weeks now and ive always been measureing 4 weeks bigger than there due date.:happydance:

Im due on the 2nd April too!! And we are having a girl, adnwe are alling her Sophie! Spooky! I am also measuring at 33 weeks!

Sorry not been on much ladies, lots going on at the moment!
Graham was laid off from his new job on Friday :cry:

Basically he is a fully qualified mehanic/MOT Tester and he worked for his dads business for 10 years, but his parents decided to go bankrupt in October as the work was not coming in, so he was out of a job, he managed to get snapped up very quickly by another garage just down the road however they havnt had enough work in lately either so they had to let him go! 

Obviously not what we wanted as I now only have 5 weeks left until maternity leave starts and we have mortgage and bills to pay, we are ok for the next couple of months, jus worried with all the redundancies going on here there and everywhere that he is not going to be able to get work, but I suppose as he is in the trade he could ge snapped up quite quickly again as its not like cars are never going to need fixing is it!!? LOL!

On the upside, he had next week off holiday anyway so we an sort the spare room, finish the bathroom and start the nursery!! Eeeek!


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Woo I found cheesecake!! :happydance:
> 
> I know your plan Chel.. If I hump for the whole day I'll end up with a fat swollen minnie too!! :rofl:
> 
> I want to go see My Bloody Valentine 3D!!!!


mmmmmmm cheesecake!!! which one??

:rofl::rofl::rofl: well why should i be the only one with a swollen minnie :rofl::rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mellllly said:


> pinkylisa28 said:
> 
> 
> just thought id update all you april mummys, finally got the midwife to change my dates to what i know it is!so my due date had now been changed to the 2nd april!dont think they could carry on arguein with me considering im measurein 33weeks now and ive always been measureing 4 weeks bigger than there due date.:happydance:
> 
> Im due on the 2nd April too!! And we are having a girl, adnwe are alling her Sophie! Spooky! I am also measuring at 33 weeks!
> 
> Sorry not been on much ladies, lots going on at the moment!
> Graham was laid off from his new job on Friday :cry:
> 
> Basically he is a fully qualified mehanic/MOT Tester and he worked for his dads business for 10 years, but his parents decided to go bankrupt in October as the work was not coming in, so he was out of a job, he managed to get snapped up very quickly by another garage just down the road however they havnt had enough work in lately either so they had to let him go!
> 
> Obviously not what we wanted as I now only have 5 weeks left until maternity leave starts and we have mortgage and bills to pay, we are ok for the next couple of months, jus worried with all the redundancies going on here there and everywhere that he is not going to be able to get work, but I suppose as he is in the trade he could ge snapped up quite quickly again as its not like cars are never going to need fixing is it!!? LOL!
> 
> On the upside, he had next week off holiday anyway so we an sort the spare room, finish the bathroom and start the nursery!! Eeeek!Click to expand...

:hugs:

The economy is blooming awful at the moment! 
Like you said though he will get snapped up, so many people have cars, and they all break down! Just get him to keep looking for jobs and applying at all garages.. If worst comes to worst look for any job available.. having some money is better than having none. 

xXx


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> Hellooooooooey all had quite a successful day today had my hair done at Toni & Guy as determined to look like a hot mama when i give birth to little one !! and then went to Asda in H.Wycombe as Dana recommended it ....
> 
> Got my tommie tippie breast pump for a tenner .... had a go with it was funny ... my man was a bit freeked by it though and got some other cute bits ... if you havent been lately get ur butt down there as theres quite a few baby bargains ..... :hug::cloud9:


helllooooo hun!!! well sounds like you have had a good day :happydance: i must get to asda to, sounds like they have a few good bargains!!! do you know how long this baby thing is on for???


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

chel27 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Woo I found cheesecake!! :happydance:
> 
> I know your plan Chel.. If I hump for the whole day I'll end up with a fat swollen minnie too!! :rofl:
> 
> I want to go see My Bloody Valentine 3D!!!!
> 
> 
> mmmmmmm cheesecake!!! which one??
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: well why should i be the only one with a swollen minnie :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Blackcurrant.. Mmm perfect mixture of sweet and sour!! :cloud9:

:rofl: Mine would be swollen and in pain though.. No No No! Maybe if you didn't have so much BOB fun it wouldn't be swollen :winkwink::winkwink: 

Hahaha :rofl::rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

mellllly said:


> pinkylisa28 said:
> 
> 
> just thought id update all you april mummys, finally got the midwife to change my dates to what i know it is!so my due date had now been changed to the 2nd april!dont think they could carry on arguein with me considering im measurein 33weeks now and ive always been measureing 4 weeks bigger than there due date.:happydance:
> 
> Im due on the 2nd April too!! And we are having a girl, adnwe are alling her Sophie! Spooky! I am also measuring at 33 weeks!
> 
> Sorry not been on much ladies, lots going on at the moment!
> Graham was laid off from his new job on Friday :cry:
> 
> Basically he is a fully qualified mehanic/MOT Tester and he worked for his dads business for 10 years, but his parents decided to go bankrupt in October as the work was not coming in, so he was out of a job, he managed to get snapped up very quickly by another garage just down the road however they havnt had enough work in lately either so they had to let him go!
> 
> Obviously not what we wanted as I now only have 5 weeks left until maternity leave starts and we have mortgage and bills to pay, we are ok for the next couple of months, jus worried with all the redundancies going on here there and everywhere that he is not going to be able to get work, but I suppose as he is in the trade he could ge snapped up quite quickly again as its not like cars are never going to need fixing is it!!? LOL!
> 
> On the upside, he had next week off holiday anyway so we an sort the spare room, finish the bathroom and start the nursery!! Eeeek!Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that hun, it is a bit worrying jobs wise for everyone theres people losing them all over the place ... wow its daunting starting the nursery ....... your so close now :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

MelanieSweets said:


> Hellooooooooey all had quite a successful day today had my hair done at Toni & Guy as determined to look like a hot mama when i give birth to little one !! and then went to Asda in H.Wycombe as Dana recommended it ....
> 
> Got my tommie tippie breast pump for a tenner .... had a go with it was funny ... my man was a bit freeked by it though and got some other cute bits ... if you havent been lately get ur butt down there as theres quite a few baby bargains ..... :hug::cloud9:

I loveeee Toni & Guy.. last time I had my hair cut there it was the best hair style of my life! Bet you definitely look like one hot mama to be now! 

Wooo another one in the TT breast pump gang :happydance:


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Blackcurrant.. Mmm perfect mixture of sweet and sour!! :cloud9:
> 
> :rofl: Mine would be swollen and in pain though.. No No No! Maybe if you didn't have so much BOB fun it wouldn't be swollen :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> Hahaha :rofl::rofl:


yuck blackcurrant!!! i was thinking chocolate :happydance:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: at least if it was swollen because of BOB i would have a smile on my face :rofl:

wheres naughty hannah gone??? :dance:


----------



## mellllly

I am sure it will all be fine in the end, I cried a bit yesterday but I was just extremely tired as well.

He thinks he wants a complete change in job and give cars a break for a little while, but the only way to do that is to take a massive pay drop as he wouldnt be able to go into another job at the same rate of pay, I dunno........ I just hate not knowing what is going to happen and we didnt win the lottery dammit! LOL


----------



## MelanieSweets

QueenMummyToBe said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooooooey all had quite a successful day today had my hair done at Toni & Guy as determined to look like a hot mama when i give birth to little one !! and then went to Asda in H.Wycombe as Dana recommended it ....
> 
> Got my tommie tippie breast pump for a tenner .... had a go with it was funny ... my man was a bit freeked by it though and got some other cute bits ... if you havent been lately get ur butt down there as theres quite a few baby bargains ..... :hug::cloud9:
> 
> 
> I loveeee Toni & Guy.. last time I had my hair cut there it was the best hair style of my life! Bet you definitely look like one hot mama to be now!
> 
> Wooo another one in the TT breast pump gang :happydance:Click to expand...

I know Karen who does my hair is amazing and always colours it spot on ... i am not cutting it though as its getting so long now .... pregnancy has made my hair grow sooo much ! worth them money (even if i should be saving it really!) 

Yep loving the breast pump ... feels weird to think milk will be coming out of there .... lol 

How ru queen anyway? 

I had choc cheesecake tonight .. such a heffa :blush:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mmmm chocolate cheesecake.. Darn you girlies I want it now!!!! 

I have a HUGE Irish Cream cheesecake in the freezer but it takes hours and hours to de frost!! 

Hmmm I think I may have to get it de frosted.. :sex: + cheesecake sounds spot on for tomorrow :happydance:

:rofl:

HANNNNNNN?!?! How dare she leave us without saying bye *sob sob* 

I'm feeling much happier now I've had food (And I feel like a right fatty for writing that sentence!!) but having some major rib pressure :hissy:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girlies! I'm just popping on since DH is at work tonight. He has been making me stay off of my feet and wouldn't let me set at the computer.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend.

I have to go learn Managerial Finance now. It's really hard and I can't seem to get it. Must be the baby brain.

:hug:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Am sdo full after that cheesecake and chinese ..... i am turning into a fatty ....... 

:( I think babe had legs up near ribs ... so uncomfy !! 

So tired my partner bought a dvd for us to watch earlier i slept through the whole thing cant believe it heee !


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls, thought Id pop in to see what everyones upto. Im still umming and ahhing about BFing, I actually dunno if my boobs will work properly after my implants 4 years ago..Ive had issues with my nips ever since!:rofl:
I had my 4d scan on Friday night and I gotta say it was awesome!:cloud9: He looked so cute. He actually looks like my 5 year old dd.
Right moff for some ben & jerrys cheescake icecream for breakie as you lot have made me feel super hungry talking about cheescake!:rofl:


----------



## mama2b

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hi girls, thought Id pop in to see what everyones upto. Im still umming and ahhing about BFing, I actually dunno if my boobs will work properly after my implants 4 years ago..Ive had issues with my nips ever since!:rofl:
> I had my 4d scan on Friday night and I gotta say it was awesome!:cloud9: He looked so cute. He actually looks like my 5 year old dd.
> Right moff for some ben & jerrys cheescake icecream for breakie as you lot have made me feel super hungry talking about cheescake!:rofl:

Oooooh ben & jerrys for breakfast sounds good !! Ive just had weetabix as trying to be good and get my iron lol

I really want a 4d scan but we don't want to find out babys sex, is it really obvious ? Even if they don't show the bits does babys face give it away ? xx


----------



## jenny_wren

i won a tenner on the lottery !! haha
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

cookie dough ice cream for breakfast
sounds lush 

xx​


----------



## Shinning_Star

Blimey all you girls with sweet yummy foods for supper and brekkie, I've had upset tummy all weekend so only just abt managed to keep cereal down! 

Hope all is well,


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girlies 

sorry i left
a family agurment happened :cry:
and my mum took my laptop off me like a child


----------



## hayley x

Sorry to be totally random buttt..... our babies will be full term NEXT MONTH!!! argh its soooo exciting!!! :D xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooooooey all had quite a successful day today had my hair done at Toni & Guy as determined to look like a hot mama when i give birth to little one !! and then went to Asda in H.Wycombe as Dana recommended it ....
> 
> Got my tommie tippie breast pump for a tenner .... had a go with it was funny ... my man was a bit freeked by it though and got some other cute bits ... if you havent been lately get ur butt down there as theres quite a few baby bargains ..... :hug::cloud9:
> 
> 
> helllooooo hun!!! well sounds like you have had a good day :happydance: i must get to asda to, sounds like they have a few good bargains!!! do you know how long this baby thing is on for???Click to expand...

Yeh had such a bargain day yesterday hun...... apparently the asda baby and toddler event lasts until about 15th Feb so plenty of time !! woohoo !! :happydance:

God i fancy ice cream for brekkie now but i cant have to be a bit better as i have been living on crap the last week :blush:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm sat drinking a mint hot chocolate.. Now I definitely fancy cookie dough ice cream!!! 

You girlies are such a bad influence haha 

OH and I are going for a chinese tonight :happydance: And going shopping today for baby WooHoo!! 

No swollen minnie for me Chel :rofl:

Han what was the argument about? Big hugs :hugs::hugs:

xXx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Grandma has been round and given me a bag full of clothes that her friends daughter has given her for me!! :happydance:

Got loads of nappies (obv never used lol) and loads and loads of winnie the pooh/Roo/tigger clothes :cloud9:

I'm so happy :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I'm sat drinking a mint hot chocolate.. Now I definitely fancy cookie dough ice cream!!!
> 
> You girlies are such a bad influence haha
> 
> OH and I are going for a chinese tonight :happydance: And going shopping today for baby WooHoo!!
> 
> No swollen minnie for me Chel :rofl:
> 
> Han what was the argument about? Big hugs :hugs::hugs:
> 
> xXx

All becos i asked my sister to stay at home 2/7 nights when marcs not gonna be there next weeek, and apperntly occurding to my whole family im a selfish bitch for doing so..


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls,

God hannah that sounds really harsh....nt havin it good with them at home are ya!!
What u all up 2? I only wokeup n hour ago was up late readin a book lol!!!

xxxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww hunn! what book was i??


lol its ok now, my mum and dad are going on hols and they said to write a list of all the nice food i want! :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhhh nice write 5x everythin lol!!

Its called new moon, its the second book to twilight...u no the one that was at the cinema!!! Its really good!!xx


----------



## mama2b

I just looked out window and its snowing ! :happydance:

Has anyone else got backache ? Im in agony , it really hurts.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yep bacvk ache which mostly travels down my right side, makes diffcult to walk sometimes, Bloomin awful!

Not heard of those books, lol shows how much i keep up to date these days, I'd like to say I'd read them but my uni course starts again next week, and there's loads to do. Gonna be well hard.


----------



## Shinning_Star

UH it's on wikipedia, vampires and all sorts, very good, says it's the second book, lol but we all kow what wiki is like.

I wld like to go see that new oe with kate winslet and leo, something road. BUT I doubt I'll get a chance


----------



## mama2b

Whats everyone having for tea tonight ? I don't know what to have and not much to choose from.

Am going to make a lime jelly in a bit although it will be hours before its sets :hissy:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mama2b said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, thought Id pop in to see what everyones upto. Im still umming and ahhing about BFing, I actually dunno if my boobs will work properly after my implants 4 years ago..Ive had issues with my nips ever since!:rofl:
> I had my 4d scan on Friday night and I gotta say it was awesome!:cloud9: He looked so cute. He actually looks like my 5 year old dd.
> Right moff for some ben & jerrys cheescake icecream for breakie as you lot have made me feel super hungry talking about cheescake!:rofl:
> 
> Oooooh ben & jerrys for breakfast sounds good !! Ive just had weetabix as trying to be good and get my iron lol
> 
> I really want a 4d scan but we don't want to find out babys sex, is it really obvious ? Even if they don't show the bits does babys face give it away ? xxClick to expand...

They dont go down there if you tell them you dont want to know. To be honest she shown us and I still couldnt see the willy!:rofl: We knew ours was a boy so I thought he looked like a boy....if that makes sense! 
Well worth the money!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi Girlies!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Han :hi:

what you been upto today?


----------



## hayley x

Heyy =] xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Jacqui and Hayley! :hi:


Absolotly nothing! its my mums birthday today :smug: having take away.. i want mcdonalds, and trying to presuade my dad :) lol 

what have both have you been up today?? x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

We've been upto an aquatic centre cos OH wanted some more fish for the tank. :dohh: I got some gorgeous new slippers and Lily got a mummy and baby dinosaur so we didnt do too bad! lol. Im bored now though cos OH is on his xbox and im tired of hearing roaring bloody god damn cars...im gonna kill him!:hissy:

I think my hormones are taking a turn for the worse lately.....I could inflict some terrible harm:rofl::muaha:


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya Jacqui and Hayley! :hi:
> 
> 
> Absolotly nothing! its my mums birthday today :smug: having take away.. i want mcdonalds, and trying to presuade my dad :) lol
> 
> what have both have you been up today?? x

Wow your mums lucky...snow on her birthday :D

ummm mcdonalds...would love a chicken nugget happy meal now :( Ive only just eaten too. grrr. Are you getting your way so far? 

I had work today, so nothin fun.... 

The heating in my house seems to have 'stopped working' in every room other than my room :D so im spending all my time in there now lol. 

Sunday's are soooo boring. Just a thought, when are you all starting your clothes washing? xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Funny you should ask that Hayley, I have just said in another thread I was going to start it this week. I need to sort out what I have/havnt got. Ive managed to get some gorgeous little outfits off ebay so as soon as they all arrive this week im gonna wash them and put them away. 
Then Im going to start my hospital bag. I wantto be all sorted by 30 weeks.


----------



## hayley x

I have soooooo many baby clothes, even if i started now i'll still be washing when the babys born haha!! Im sooo excited to start them though, im just worried cause i have so many mixed bright colour vests, shall i hand wash them? Also I still have over 9 weeks till hes due and is tht too long since them being washed to him wearing them? :( cant even think about the hospital bag it stresses me out :( you sound so organised xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

9 weeks and 3 days to go! i cant wait! :) im gonna look for some bargins on ebay now  x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Been having bad pains for about 1hr and 30 mins so far.. but i dont think bump is contracting :|


----------



## sarah_george

:hi: ladies dont normally post in this gigantic thread and sorry if its mentioned somewhere already but anyone noticed from the boards that it looks like our first April mummy will deliver today? soon2be3 is in for a c-section how scary is that! we will all be dropping like flies now before you know it :lol: xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i thought soon2be3 is orginally a may mummy?


----------



## danapeter36

Ouch Han you feeling any better?


----------



## sarah_george

she cant be her ticker says 29+ a few days


----------



## HannahGraceee

no, lower back pains and top of bump pains :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

sarah_george said:


> she cant be her ticker says 29+ a few days

Yeh shes a may mummy but had a section booked for april i thought


----------



## Laura--x

*OMG!*

Theres an icandy apple going on ebay with ALL the accessories for £265 !!!!!!!! :cry:

I so wish i had the money to afford it now! What a bargain. I cant believe it :cry:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ICANDY-I-CAN...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## danapeter36

I think she was originally tho, I think she changed her ticker coz she knew she was being induced early or something, I think she was sposed to be due May 15th or something?


----------



## danapeter36

Whats the pain like? Could be stretching at the top, I get lower back pain all the time...if it gets worse hun call labour ward xxx


----------



## sarah_george

29+6 i just checked, thats defo gotta be an April Due Date xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Laura thats naughty dont tempt me! I want a new phone tonight so bad I hate mine was only upgraded in June I think and already I want a new one :(


----------



## hayley x

I asked that question in the update thread cause I thought maybe the first april mummy was about to have her babies but I read her own thread from earlier and she said she changed her ticker according to her csection date so i suppose she is still an april mummy as she was 'planned' to have her babies in April....oooh scarey!! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol well just think some of us are going to be giving birth NEXT MONTH!!!
Afterall a lot of us will be full term in March lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh i will go if it gets worse


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: i predicted some one will go on feb 7th, my luck its gonna be me now


----------



## hayley x

I know that sounds proper exciting but also makes it all too real!! I shocked myself wen i told OH how many days we have left, i thought id made a mistake so i looked back at the screen and i actually shocked myself haha!! I know i will go the full 2 weeks over knowin me but its something to look forward too aye!! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Good, I would just try and move into a comfortable position if you can. I have been getting bad bad ligament pains this week x


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Han, I am sure you'll be ok. Drink lots u could be dehydrated x


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> :hissy: i predicted some one will go on feb 7th, my luck its gonna be me now

Ooooh thts not even a week away!! If baby was born now would it be ok? just a thought cuz even though we feel so close its still a pretty long time for cooking if tht makes sense? hope uu feel better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## navarababe

Hope ur ok hannah hun :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

From the sounds of it ive been gettin BH today, maybe its tht? In my thread a lady told me to try a bath? maybe you could try tht too? cuz when my bump goes hard my back really hurts. Dread to think what it feels like when i go into labour, it hurts enough now hehe!! xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning Ladies.. 
How are you all???
Hannah what is wrong?? You ok??
How is everyone else??? Hope you are all good..... 
I am off to work yet again... god i am over it already.... 
only 26 days left till i finish :) woot woot lol....


----------



## HannahGraceee

it hasnt been getting anyworse so im sure everything is fine, just me thinking to much into things 
ill let you know if anything does happen tho


----------



## danapeter36

Good...let us know hun, been worried bout you. Its weird every pain I get I worry.
I have five weeks and a bit left of work :(


----------



## danapeter36

24 days left of work!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well Dan and I went out for a lovely chinese :happydance::happydance:

My backache put a slight damper on the evening because I am actually in agony with it!! I've been told by the midwife to sit up straight, have good posture blaa blaa but it only makes it worse :cry:

Got a fantastic comfort blanket for baby earlier.. 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/416V6IU5w0L._SL500_AA280_.jpg

Dan and I love it soo much!! :cloud9:

I hope you are feeling better Han and the pains go away.. can't believe soon2be3 has had her little twins bless her!!! 

By the time April gets here there will be like 5 of us left (maybe slight over exaggeration but you know what I mean!!)

xXx


----------



## hayley x

aww tht blankie is sooo cute, is it from disney store, think i was 'strokin' it the other day cuz it was soooo soft hehe! Hope your back feels a bit better soon, im sitting with my back to the radiator, seems to help a little lol. Hahaha I'll be one of the 5 left!! xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello ladies, also just come back from a meal out ..... i got a a free meal for 2 voucher for organising our works xmas parteeeeey at that venue! it was nice to go out with my OH ... :) 

Han how u feeling hun ?? :hug:

I am knackered cleaned house from top too bottom today and cleaned car out ..... bit to much lower back is killing xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

HannahGraceee said:


> :hissy: i predicted some one will go on feb 7th, my luck its gonna be me now

I bloody hope its not me.....Im an 'end of April mummy':rofl:

I should be the last one standing, along with Laura-x.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

hayley x said:


> aww tht blankie is sooo cute, is it from disney store, think i was 'strokin' it the other day cuz it was soooo soft hehe! Hope your back feels a bit better soon, im sitting with my back to the radiator, seems to help a little lol. Hahaha I'll be one of the 5 left!! xxx

I got it from clintons cards :rofl:

Lincoln doesn't have a disney store :hissy: but Leicester does so I shall be going to it soon.. I really want to get a 'Lumpy' toy for LO (and secretly for me hehe) 

I've got a hot water bottle now.. fingers crossed it will help!!

xXx


----------



## mummy to be

Hey hey there :) i am soooooooo over work already.. wish i was on Mat leave already :)


----------



## danapeter36

Hey girls just remembered its mine and peters five year anniversary tomorrow! yay and I am still up! Miracle!


----------



## HannahGraceee

im feeling so much better now, hasnt complete stoped but eased up, it must be my body clock saying get your arse in bed mrs! :rofl:

i hope im not a feb mummy nothing agiasnt them :rofl: but i will settle for the 2nd of march so i dont have to go to my aternal classes cos im scared lol :cry:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha well least u got urs sorted i cant get on any coz i didnt know how to and my mw is a biatch lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: is always the way, my MW basiclly forced mine upon me! and i dont even wanna go! yours isnt and you do lol :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Hannah I reckon you're going to give birth on the 14th March. No idea why, just do


----------



## danapeter36

Lol well I will go to urs and sign in as Hannah and u dont go to any, then we'll be sorted and I will tell ya what u missed hehe


----------



## danapeter36

One of the ladies whos 33 weeks Keldac gave birth to a four pounder and she is 33 weeks, my baby grows about a pound every fortnight atm, she's going to be nearly 5 and a half pounds when I hit 33 weeks! I am goin to give birth to an elephant!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Omg! 
if your in the world record book for the biggest baby, i can be like shes my friend on bnb!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

That is scarey Dana, 33 weeks........ i wouldnt be prepared if it was to happen then ! :hissy:

Aww glad ur feeling bit better han, i will take on your classes too .... as i have 1 class for 3hours ..... useless!


----------



## danapeter36

Haha! And there will be a pic of me holding a heffer baby and I will have to dress it in Peters clothes coz its so big haha!
Funny thing is I am just 5 foot 1, Peter is the big un, he's 6 foot 2 haha! Whyd I go for a tall guy?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks melanie :flower:


:rofl: wearing peters clothes! :rofl: or she came out and is a full grown adult! :rofl:

Maybe oppersites really do attract lol, marc is 5'11 im im 5'6 so not much of a diffrent for me and him.. but theres some one i know who is 3'5ish and is out with some one who is 6 foot! :| lol


----------



## danapeter36

ur jokin, theyd look like arnold and danny de vito in twins, love that film!!! imagine if it was a woman who was the tall one! lmao!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol! 
Im going to bed now hun!! 
NIGHT NIGHT GIRLS! :) x


----------



## mummy to be

My Antinatel class is on the 7th March. It is one all day class on a Saturday :( SCARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## danapeter36

Night night Han Sleep tight lol xxx


----------



## danapeter36

wow that sounds in depth, i wish i had one to go to i feel left out xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Awwww dont feel left out babe :( You can come to mine babe if you like hhehehehehe


----------



## danapeter36

Lol wishI could! I am thinkin of makin a complaint against my mw anyway coz the hospital said shes a waste of space and her notes in my file dont make any sense lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

Night han, i am also shattered bedtime ......... work tomorrow booooo :(


----------



## hayley x

Dana...how come your not having maternity classes? just wondering, dunno if ive missed the post somewhere!! xx


----------



## danapeter36

aw hun, i go back wed, got two days off, booked em as holiday. got two at start of march too had to start using up my hols xxx


----------



## hayley x

MelanieSweets said:


> Night han, i am also shattered bedtime ......... work tomorrow booooo :(

Nitee!! and you onli have work if u can get there hehe, ur not far from me and the floor is coveredd!! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Hayley
I havent been told about them. Havent seen mw since 16 weeks, but asked dr who said call ur mw. I called her and have been leaving messages for weeks literally, since nov I think. Then I called hospital to see if they could help and they said i need to go thru mw, I see her on Thurs but I am worried by then the classes will be booked up xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Maaaaaaaaaaaan I am tired now!!! Off to bed girlies, love y'all!!! xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

hayley x said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Night han, i am also shattered bedtime ......... work tomorrow booooo :(
> 
> Nitee!! and you onli have work if u can get there hehe, ur not far from me and the floor is coveredd!! xxxClick to expand...

Fingers and toes crossed hun - Stay in bed day wooo ....... ;)


----------



## hayley x

danapeter36 said:


> Hi Hayley
> I havent been told about them. Havent seen mw since 16 weeks, but asked dr who said call ur mw. I called her and have been leaving messages for weeks literally, since nov I think. Then I called hospital to see if they could help and they said i need to go thru mw, I see her on Thurs but I am worried by then the classes will be booked up xxx

:huh: Im sorry but that is appauling!!! that was like half your pregnancy ago!!!! I would be soooo angry. Glad your seeing her thurs, she has to make sure you get into some classes, its her fault! Your not that far away from me and i was told dates and times of maternity classes, i dont have to put my name down i just have to turn up to 3 consecutive ones if that makes sense. They run 1st,2nd,3rd tues of each month and 2nd,3rd,4th thurs of each month, so i have to turn up to one block...hope that makes sense? So hopefully you will have something like that near you, if not hope she manages to get you booked in somewhere!! Im really looking forward to my classes although little nervous, everyone should be given the chance to have them. xxx


----------



## mummy to be

danapeter36 said:


> Lol wishI could! I am thinkin of makin a complaint against my mw anyway coz the hospital said shes a waste of space and her notes in my file dont make any sense lol

I would complain babe. can you swap midwives??????


----------



## danapeter36

I came back on girlies coz Chel is bleeding so shes been admitted to hospital. Thought I would post here coz shes a fellow April mummy.
Thinking of you Chelz. xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Ohhhh shit!!! Chel!!! Please be ok!!!! I am thinking about you!!!!


----------



## hayley x

i just saw this on your other thread =[ hope shes ok, has she onli just text you? are they both okai do you know? xx


----------



## danapeter36

I wish I got the msg earlier only just plugged my phone in, see thats why i should keep it charged dammit mad at myself now. I hope shes okay and they only keeping her in just so shes reassured. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock: chel :shock: 

:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:( hope she is ok.. wondered why she was on last night!


----------



## princessttc

hope all is well:hug:


----------



## danapeter36

I am going to update when I can, she's such a funny sweet girl.

Hayley, thanks hun. I am going to make a complaint I have decided. I don't think its fair the care I am getting is so poor.
Amanda, yeah I certainly hope I can get someone else. I still have a few months left and it's no good if my mw can't support me!

xxx


----------



## navarababe

Awww hope she is ok, in my thoughts. ty for updating Dana hun. :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know chel is too lovely for words, not fair bad things happen to good people :(


----------



## danapeter36

Well least she knows were all thinking of her, I am sure all will be okay, we just have to keep thinking of her and bubba.


----------



## navarababe

Emzlouise was back in hopsital aswell yesterday with her waters breaking, it happens to all the wrong ppl :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry:


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah I know...poor Emz. As if she hasn't been thru enough already. I am just hoping they can keep Aidan in for just a few more weeks so he can gain a bit more weight and be a bit stronger. That lady is just inspirational I am telling you, she is so strong and amazing she doesn't deserve what she keeps getting.


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> :cry:

I was worried about you too last night. I didn't sleep all that well myself I was getting braxton hicks I think and they HURT! This morning my ribs are aching too, I couldnt even go on my left hand side.
How are you today Han, has the pain gone? xxx:hug:


----------



## navarababe

Hey han hun, how r u this morning? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Argh my brother is so fucking childish...

he asked me if i had any gloves i said i had mine, and he couldnt use them, so he was like "Im gonna get snow in the house and your gonna get in trouble haha" PRICK!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol really dont know how u cope Han!!! Being pregnant and having to put up with your brother, I would just scream at him lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> Hey han hun, how r u this morning? xx

Im good thanks the sleep last night was so good! apart from my mum waking me up at 5:30 and to say goodbye and finding out about chel :( 
you??

My mum and dad might miss there hoiliday because of the snow they left at 5:30 to get to london which is about 45mins and are still driving now.. there flight was at 9:55 :|


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Lol really dont know how u cope Han!!! Being pregnant and having to put up with your brother, I would just scream at him lol

I KNOW! :rofl:
glad hes only here weekend 

all i said was " i said he was a childish prick" he called me and idiot and i was like "What are you gonna try and push me down the stairs again" lol he went quite and stamped his feet down the hall like a baby


----------



## danapeter36

Lol! It IS true boys are so much more immature 
Oh your poor mum and dad, will they be able to sort something out? I am guessing loadsa people were having trouble coz of the snow xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope they can sort something out 
this hoiliday is for my mums birthday, which was yesterday! :(


----------



## danapeter36

Aw happy birthday mum!!!
I am going to go on Ebay to cheer myself up...not sure what I am going to look at tho haha


----------



## jenny_wren

SNNNNNOOOOOWWWWW!!!
lol

my anniversary tomorrow
and my daddys bday
and my classes start
scarey ....:hissy:

but theres SNOW!!
anyone want some?!?!
:happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## danapeter36

Aw how weird is that? I think its Ash and Dans anniversary tomorrow too!
Its mine today and Jen its your tomorrow lol.
We got tonnes of snow here, I wanna make a snow man!


----------



## HannahGraceee

is ash and dans anniversary today! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

oh and jenny you have to tell me what there like! :( and happy aniversary fro 2moz!

i hope the trains are running today otherwise im home alone tonight and i really dont wanna be!


----------



## jenny_wren

aw yay happy anniversary dana
and ash when she gets outta bed!!
:hugs:

i might actually go and make one!
how childish LOL
weeeeeeee
:happydance::happydance:

​


----------



## HannahGraceee

its also my year aniversary on the 17th :) x


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Han! I am sure the trains should be ok.
Oops I thought it was tomorrow hehe, is it everyones anniversary atm?

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ASH AND DAN!!!XXX


----------



## danapeter36

What is it with this time of yr and anniversaries lol. Thanks Jen!!! 
I am not doing anything special, laying in bed with my laptop haha


----------



## jenny_wren

3 years tomorrow
:happydance::happydance:

obviously febs the love month!!
lol :dohh:
the trains should be alright 
id phone and check tho
just in case ...

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

My anniversary was at about 10:30pm, i still owe him £5 from that day! lol - gonna put one in the card and say here waht i owed you :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

ive got a horrible cold:cry:
i cant breathe outta my nose
and i cant taste anything lol
and ive got cookies!!
grrrrrr :hissy:

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

Lol ur right!!! 5 years today for us, two years of marriage lol. I am so tired today my left hand side of my bump hurts a bit too!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i want marc to here before sainsburys closes so we can claim our £20!


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> My anniversary was at about 10:30pm, i still owe him £5 from that day! lol - gonna put one in the card and say here waht i owed you :rofl:

im sure he'd prefer something else !!!
:rofl::blush:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

ohh im gonna get try and get him a lyle and scott jumper


----------



## HannahGraceee

aswell lol


----------



## danapeter36

Haha jen your so funny!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

NO SHES NOT!


its sweet that i even remembered i owed it to him :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:muaha:


----------



## danapeter36

Aw bless sweet Hannah hehe.
I owe someone some money at work dont remember who lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
it was the 2nd time i met him.. and i didnt have enough money for a bootle of wine at the bar! it was £22 for one bottle :shock: :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> NO SHES NOT!
> 
> 
> its sweet that i even remembered i owed it to him :blush:

lies!!!!

:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> it was the 2nd time i met him.. and i didnt have enough money for a bootle of wine at the bar! it was £22 for one bottle :shock: :rofl:

i hope that was one hell
of a good wine LOL
where the hell do you
go to have a drink!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## jenny_wren

omg omg omg!!!
IVE MOVED UP A BOX!!!!
only just noticed!!!
weeeeeeeeeeeee
:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol baring in mind i was 16 at the time and this really expensive place was the only was i could get served


MY MUM AND DAD MISSED THERE FLIGHT! :hissy:


----------



## jenny_wren

they catching a later one?​


----------



## jenny_wren

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm65/taylia_girl/easter.gif

this is like MY icon thingy lol
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

there is no flights there coming home :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Jen you cheeky sod.. I've been up since 6am!!!!! 

Had to get the train back to Leicester this morning.. got the train at 7.30, got to my flat at 10.10 then had to go on a stupid Uni visit, that lasted an hour! 

Dan has started his first day at work today :happydance::happydance:

We celebrated our anniversary yesterday but I'm so upset I'm not spending any of today with him *sob sob* 

Got my active birth workshop on Thursday at 7pm.. think my mum is going to have to come with me (Dan will still be at work!!) That will be a joyous occasion :hissy:

Bless your Mum and Dad Han.. this country is cr*p... a bit of snow and the whole country stops still!!! I'm refusing to go outside unless I really have to.. I've almost fallen over like 10 times today!

My back ache isn't getting any better.. usually it starts in the evening but mine is still here from last night :cry:

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO DANA AND PETER!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

xXx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls!!!

OMG the snow is terrible here no trains trams or buses are runnin, i cant even see my car under the snow!! No1 is at work......missed my antenatal class tried callin but no1 was even there to pick up the phones!
But hey ho!!!

how we all doin????xxxx


----------



## jenny_wren

ive been getting nasty pains in my hips
its moved from my back to my hips 
:hissy::cry:

and yea everyones got the day off!!
i mean wtf its only snow!
the schools are shut as well ....
give the kids a scarf they'll be fine!
:rofl::rofl:

and yay for dan!!
:happydance::happydance:

what do you do in birth workshops?
they like classes or am i missing out on something?
lol

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It is just the fancy name they give for antenatal classes. 

I have no idea what we will learn, how long it goes on for etc. 

And I only get one! I know it is better than none but still.. ridiculous!

I really need to have a nap.. I'm so bloody tired!! :hissy:

x​


----------



## mz_jackie86

I dunno today was meant to be my first one lol!!! So no clue what ill be doin when i do get there!
I no everyone gets so hyped up about snow..get over it..its sludge that ruins ur bloody shoes!
This country is so shit at handling wether!!! In scotland we have this on a bloody daily basis in winter!!Loooosers lol!! x


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl::rofl:

NOT THE SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## mz_jackie86

jenny_wren said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> NOT THE SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:​


LOL!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi again girlies


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hellllllooo 

You okay Han!?! 

And everyone else?!?!

I went to sleep :dance: just woke up and I want to sleep more!!
It is still snowing like crazy here, grrr wish I could hop on a plane to aus!!!

Does anyone want to go shopping for me? I have hardly any food in but I'm not crazy enough to go walk to the nearest supermarket!!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hellllllooo
> 
> You okay Han!?!
> 
> And everyone else?!?!
> 
> I went to sleep :dance: just woke up and I want to sleep more!!
> It is still snowing like crazy here, grrr wish I could hop on a plane to aus!!!
> 
> Does anyone want to go shopping for me? I have hardly any food in but I'm not crazy enough to go walk to the nearest supermarket!!
> 
> x​

Hiya Hunn! 
im not very good, my mums and dad are home and im compeletly gutted from for them its unbealivable :( :cry: and i wanted to see marc this week and spend the week with him :( 
you?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Grrr my internet completely f*cked up!!!

Bless you and your poor parents Han!! Will their insurance cover the costs? Or will they be able to go another time?!

Just been to the local shop to get essentials (bread, dr pepper, crisps and chocolate and.. Tangfastics!!!!!) 

Have to go out for a group uni meeting at 6.30 :hissy: I can't think of anything I want to do less!! 

What is everyone up to this evening?!

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

there gonna pay an extra £1000 each to go wednesday and still have some hoiliday


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> there gonna pay an extra £1000 each to go wednesday and still have some hoiliday

Bloody hell !! Won't the insurance cover it or does it exclude extreme weather etc, 

How is everyone tonight ? Ive just got back from docs as backache not got any better even though I had a gorgeous massage this morning so have been referred for physio, waiting list 6 weeks !!! but doc said he will ask for an emergency place so may be 2 weeks, which is still ages !!


----------



## HannahGraceee

excludes wheather, bloody typical! i have a complete gutted feeling for them all day and i cant shift it


----------



## mama2b

Oh no thats awful you'd think the airline at least would have sorted out another flight free of charge, typical !


----------



## HannahGraceee

there leaving at 1am wednesday morning to make the flight for 10am now! :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Ello ladies .......Fun day at work .. skidded in my car on black ice on way in ... and went out at lunchtime with my friend and was sooooooo close to going into the back of an audi whoopsy :blush:

Backache tummy ache i have it ... how is everyone else? enjoying the snowfest?
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:

found this on 2nd page 

whats happening girls :|


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey girlys never been soooooo bored in all my life! This snow sucks!!

think ive watched 4 films 2day slept and nearly read a whole book!!!!

Oh is anyone going thru their council atm for housing!!???xx


----------



## chel27

hey hello girlies  awww i just want to say a special thanks to the april mummies who were all saying sweet things about me and thinking of me!!! it really ment alot  your all such wonderfull girls!!

i missed you all last night :-( and its good to be home xxx

how are you all???


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm on the council list, but I can only bid for 1 bed room places, and they are all horrid! 
So I'm waiting till LO is here and then seeing what they are willing to offer me, if the places are still rubbish then I shall go through the housing benefit route!!

I've finally finished for the day.. I haven't ate since 8am so I'm seriously scoffing my face now.. think baby is annoyed with me for not eating my ribs are getting battered!! :cry:

I'm sick and tired of the snow.. I plan to spend tomorrow in bed watching dvds and eating! :blush:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> hey hello girlies  awww i just want to say a special thanks to the april mummies who were all saying sweet things about me and thinking of me!!! it really ment alot  your all such wonderfull girls!!
> 
> i missed you all last night :-( and its good to be home xxx
> 
> how are you all???

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Chelly! :rofl: 

im so glad your ok! no way are you even beating me on the baby being born lol im getting all the sex first lol not you!:dohh::blush::muaha:

im good thanks you?? x 


Hi Ashhyyy!
im on the list to complete utter POO if you ask me!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh and Happy 31 weeks to you chelly


----------



## hayley x

Im on the council list too, have been since first got pregnant. Cuz I live in a village it takes agesss to get offered anythin =[ but to rent here costs about £500 pcm for just a flat!! 

I just walked home from my grans and I slipped over :( I clung on to my OH but twisted myself as I went down, really winded me. Now im paranoid I hurt little man. I did like the snow until that happened.

Awww :hugs: chel its good to see your back and your both okay =] 

xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

hayley x said:


> Im on the council list too, have been since first got pregnant. Cuz I live in a village it takes agesss to get offered anythin =[ but to rent here costs about £500 pcm for just a flat!!
> 
> I just walked home from my grans and I slipped over :( I clung on to my OH but twisted myself as I went down, really winded me. Now im paranoid I hurt little man. I did like the snow until that happened.
> 
> Awww :hugs: chel its good to see your back and your both okay =]
> 
> xxx

Oooooouch you poor thing rest up tonight i was scaring my friend at work as i kept slip sliding at lunchtime .... she started to panic !! 

Chel so good to have you back i'm ok ... but more importantly how ru and the babe doing ?? xx :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im going to bed now!
Night Girls


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Na Night Han!!! (You must be feeling unwell having an early night :rofl: hehe)
 
Glad you are okay Chel!!! 

I don't want anything happening to my April mummies just yet!! GROUP HUG! :hugs:

None of us have enough kids for the council to be really bothered.. most of the time you need to have about 20 to be a priority!!!

x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Chelly! :rofl:
> 
> im so glad your ok! no way are you even beating me on the baby being born lol im getting all the sex first lol not you!:dohh::blush::muaha:
> 
> im good thanks you?? x
> 
> 
> awwww thanks hannah :happydance::happydance::happydance: your so lovely :hug:
> 
> yea blame my silly baby placenta causing me trouble lol ha ha i think i will beat you on the baby being born  although you will still have sex before me cos im having a c section :rofl:
> 
> im not bad hun just soooooooo tired!!!! and taking it easy for bit!!
> 
> wat you been up to hun???


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Im going to bed now!
> Night Girls


your off early hun!! u ok???


----------



## chel27

awww thanks girls im feeling better thanks just really tired!!!! and now paranoid about my stupid placenta grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## chel27

where did you all go??? :cry::cry::cry::cry::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:











was it something i said???


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

chel27 said:


> where did you all go??? :cry::cry::cry::cry::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was it something i said???

You smell hehe :rofl:

Aww I'm only messing! 
I'm trying not to throw up because I've ate sooooo much!! 

I still want cheesecake!!!!! 

xXx


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> You smell hehe :rofl:
> 
> Aww I'm only messing!
> I'm trying not to throw up because I've ate sooooo much!!
> 
> I still want cheesecake!!!!!
> 
> xXx


ha ha thanks :happydance::happydance:

omg you always want cheesecake lol xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girlies!!!
I have missed a lot since I've been on here. 

Just time for a quick update:
I wish I had a laptop but I don't and have to stay horizontal most of the time so I can't be on here as much as I like. I'm feeling much better but DH is worried and makes me stay on bedrest until I see the doc on Thursday. If we can make it, there is like 3-5 inches of snow here. DH couldn't make it to work today, prob not 2maro either.

Anyway, so sorry I haven't been on. Hope everyone is well & happy anniversary to everyone that had one.:hugs:

Chel ~ I am so happy to hear you are ok hun. I just read and found out and I'm sorry I didn't know sooner. I pray you take it easy and LO is ok. 

OMG......we will have our baby's in 2 more months!!!

:hug:


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) 
How are you all?? 
I am at work and in soooooo much pain!!!!!!!!!
Right up under my right rib.... god it hurts!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:( Work are thinking about cutting back my hours :(


----------



## princessttc

not long now:hug: its like 3 month for me cause im due on the 30th of april:hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

That was the best sleep ever! 
i Knackered myself by making a snow man by melf yesterday! lol :rofl:


----------



## Cymrukelz

glad to see someone is enjoying the snow!
i keep getting told off and i should sty in the warm but ooh i love the snow- brings the child out in me. x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Cymrukelz said:


> glad to see someone is enjoying the snow!
> i keep getting told off and i should sty in the warm but ooh i love the snow- brings the child out in me. x

all day i was like "I might slip i might slip" till about 5ish and went out byself in the garden, i know id regret it when the snows all gone lol:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Why am I awake so early?!?!?! 
I didn't get to sleep until nearly 1am because I couldn't switch off!
31 weeks tomorrow I can't believe it!
Part of me thinks these weeks are going SO fast! :happydance:



x​


----------



## Cymrukelz

exactly we dont get it much so we have to enjoy it or we will def regret it. x


----------



## HannahGraceee

My dad woke me up with a cup of tea lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww (I hate tea but that is sweet!!)

I got woke up by Dan texting me to say good morning.. 

Oh well I shall just have to have a nap in a while :blush:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm bored!!! :hissy:

Anyone out there?? :rofl:

I want to see what Prams all my fellow april mummies have/are going to have..

Yes I am a nosey swine :happydance:

x​


----------



## navarababe

*im still here, not bought my pram yet, but i want a silver cross  just hard trying to find one cheap *


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I know what you mean hun.. but it can definitely be done!

There was a pram I wanted at first

https://www.littlepebbles.com/content/images/black%20flowers%20superior.jpg

But it is £540 from Mothercare!! 

So I decided to go on ebay and I spent like three days straight doing nothing but searching through prams.. 

I ended up getting my silver cross sleepover for £120! 

I would post pics but I have a million of them! x


----------



## mama2b

Silver cross 3d for me, well unless i change mind again !!!

My friends are getting some mothercare vouchers for my baby shower and the rest I will either put on our MC storecard or hopefully the bank of mum and dad will make a donation !! 

What do you think of the primark baby clothes ? Do you think the quality is ok ?


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/acatalog/large_quinny_buzz3pkg_black.jpg

This is the one im getting!:)

My mum and dad are leaving for the airport soon lol there flight is tommorow at 10 and there leaving at about 1ish today so they deffo dont misss this one! :rofl: 

i was gonna go in the bath but i cant be bothered any more, i will when my dad goes to pick marc up :rofl: :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> Silver cross 3d for me, well unless i change mind again !!!
> 
> My friends are getting some mothercare vouchers for my baby shower and the rest I will either put on our MC storecard or hopefully the bank of mum and dad will make a donation !!
> 
> What do you think of the primark baby clothes ? Do you think the quality is ok ?

I think there really good quality for money! 5 vest for £2 :o


----------



## jenny_wren

they've cancelled my classes tonight LOL
and she woke me up to tell me!!:hissy:
grrrrrr

and primarks got some nice clothes in :happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! i want to no what there like! ill have to wait till next week now!

how many classes do we get anyway? 4?


----------



## jenny_wren

yea 4 
dunno what they're gonna do now
might end up sharing your first class!!
or they might double one of the classes
but thats toooo many hours!!!

the woman was like
'we dont lots of pregnant women
slidding about on the ice now do we'
just the image!
like ice skating whales!
:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Whales on Ice!! :happydance:

Jenny you have not answered my question.. Tut :rofl: 

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol that would be so funny if you come in my classes

my mum and dad always say to me you should go out more, why dont you see that jenny girl! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Whales on Ice!! :happydance:
> 
> Jenny you have not answered my question.. Tut :rofl:
> 
> x​

what question lol?!?!?!
i never read through the pages
on this thread i'd die of old age!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Lol that would be so funny if you come in my classes
> 
> my mum and dad always say to me you should go out more, why dont you see that jenny girl! :rofl:

that jenny girl LOL
i never go out either lol
its way too much effort
:rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mama2b said:


> Silver cross 3d for me, well unless i change mind again !!!
> 
> My friends are getting some mothercare vouchers for my baby shower and the rest I will either put on our MC storecard or hopefully the bank of mum and dad will make a donation !!
> 
> What do you think of the primark baby clothes ? Do you think the quality is ok ?

The 3d is definitely a good one!! Anyone would think I work for silver cross with how much I praise them! 

I think Primarks baby clothes are fantastic! I used to work there, and we would hardly ever get any returns for baby clothes. People always think the clothes from there are going to fall to bits after the first wash but they don't! 

I've bought loads of baby grows from there 7 for £3/£4!! 

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> Silver cross 3d for me, well unless i change mind again !!!
> 
> My friends are getting some mothercare vouchers for my baby shower and the rest I will either put on our MC storecard or hopefully the bank of mum and dad will make a donation !!
> 
> What do you think of the primark baby clothes ? Do you think the quality is ok ?
> 
> The 3d is definitely a good one!! Anyone would think I work for silver cross with how much I praise them!
> 
> I think Primarks baby clothes are fantastic! I used to work there, and we would hardly ever get any returns for baby clothes. People always think the clothes from there are going to fall to bits after the first wash but they don't!
> 
> I've bought loads of baby grows from there 7 for £3/£4!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

I hate the silvercross 3d.. well hate is a strong word, its alright, bit bulky and hard to move around sometimes.. My sister said i can have hers if i want it


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

jenny_wren said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Whales on Ice!! :happydance:
> 
> Jenny you have not answered my question.. Tut :rofl:
> 
> x​
> 
> what question lol?!?!?!
> i never read through the pages
> on this thread i'd die of old age!
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

What pram do you have/are you going to have?!?!?!?!

I'm being a nosey cow :muaha:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

oooooooooooo its in my mils room atm LOL
its a giant red battering ram LOL:rofl:
ill see if i can find a website piccie
it was a pressie so ive no idea what its
called ...:blush:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> Silver cross 3d for me, well unless i change mind again !!!
> 
> My friends are getting some mothercare vouchers for my baby shower and the rest I will either put on our MC storecard or hopefully the bank of mum and dad will make a donation !!
> 
> What do you think of the primark baby clothes ? Do you think the quality is ok ?
> 
> The 3d is definitely a good one!! Anyone would think I work for silver cross with how much I praise them!
> 
> I think Primarks baby clothes are fantastic! I used to work there, and we would hardly ever get any returns for baby clothes. People always think the clothes from there are going to fall to bits after the first wash but they don't!
> 
> I've bought loads of baby grows from there 7 for £3/£4!!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I hate the silvercross 3d.. well hate is a strong word, its alright, bit bulky and hard to move around sometimes.. My sister said i can have hers if i want itClick to expand...

The only thing I don't like about it is when it is in pushchair mode, the pushchair only faces outwards.. 

That is why I've gone for the sleepover so when baby outgrows the carrycot, I can put it in the pushchair and have it facing me still. 

I kinda dislike the quinny because kids always look really cramped in them :rofl:

x


----------



## jenny_wren

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/51dCuiD5dRL__SX315_SY375_.jpg

nearest one i can find
ill take proper piccies when
we get around to moving
and sorting the vast amounts
of bubbys bits out lol
:rofl:
only got a few things left to buy
:happydance::happydance:

xx
​


----------



## jenny_wren

quinnys always look like the kids gonna
fall face first out of it LOL
might get a 3 wheeler one
when the battering ram gets too big lol

x​


----------



## mummy to be

Good evening there ladies!!!
How are you????


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Battering Ram!!! 

I can't wait to be able to take the pram out and ram into people.. the amount of prams that I have been ran into by.. it is about time I got some revenge!! :happydance:

Here is my pram (I couldn't resist) :cloud9:

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/DSC00095.jpg

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/DSC00096.jpg

With car seat on frame - 

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/DSC00098.jpg

And with carrycot on its stand - 

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/DSC00099.jpg

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

i might go and run all the old people over!!!
:rofl::rofl:
could put a shovel on the front
and collect them!!
:rofl:

and i love it ash 
its gorgeous indeedy:cloud9:

im looking forward to taking piccies
of my nursary:cloud9:

its proper snowing again 

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

jenny_wren said:


> i might go and run all the old people over!!!
> :rofl::rofl:
> could put a shovel on the front
> and collect them!!
> :rofl:
> 
> and i love it ash
> its gorgeous indeedy:cloud9:
> 
> im looking forward to taking piccies
> of my nursary:cloud9:
> 
> its proper snowing again
> 
> x​

Ooo you could turn the battering ram into a plough!! That would be fun! :rofl:

Old people are so RUDE in my opinion.. I can see me having some head to head clashes with old biddies! :muaha:

Thank you I love it too! 
I like the red ram :winkwink:
There is a pram I wanted that was red with white polka dots.. It brought tears to my eyes it was sooo pretty :cry:

It has been sunny here all morning, and it has melted the snow but left the ice.. I think we are due for some more snow this evening.. It can f*ck off as far as I'm concerned!! 

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mummy to be said:


> Good evening there ladies!!!
> How are you????

Good afternoon to you! 

I'm good.. all wrapped up in bed being a lazy moo!! :happydance:

How are you missy?!?!?!

:hugs:

x​


----------



## Laura--x

Morning girls =)

How is everyone?

x


----------



## jenny_wren

i could turn it into a snow plough
OMG i could make millions!:rofl:
well i could for the next few days!

old people are rude i completely agree
then again when im old id like to spend
my time moaning and bitching:rofl:
i do it now so why not do it when im 80!!!

zimmerframe vs pushchair?!?!
deffo betting on the pushchair LOL:rofl:
the suns starting to come out
hopefully the kids go back to school tomorrow
bloody kids!! lol:rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Afternoon Laura!!! 

Are you okay!?

..

I'm the same Jenny..
Anything I can moan about I will! 
Life is boring if you are happy with everything..

Hmm I wonder if my sister is pregnant..
I know that is right random..
My mum was asking me what symptoms I had to make me do a test at the weekend (I didn't have any.. well apart from being like 2 weeks late!) 
And my sister apparently has LOADS of symptoms.. 
She has wanted a kid FOREVER (where as I never wanted any!)
She is 17 (18 in may) but to me she is one of my ickle sisters!! 

Gosh I could be a mummy and an aunty soon!!!

x​


----------



## Laura--x

I'm good thanks :) just pissed off because i wanted to go into town to test out some prams but the friend i was going with wont bring her babi out in this weather :( and i dont feel too safe going in this anyway! annoying :rofl:

Scan thursday arghh x


----------



## jenny_wren

that would be amazing!!!:happydance:
ive got a neice but i never see her ...

i didn't have any symtoms either
i was 2 weeks late and had cramps
that was it i just had a gut feeling

steal some of her weeeee:rofl:
lol find out that way!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

Laura--x said:


> I'm good thanks :) just pissed off because i wanted to go into town to test out some prams but the friend i was going with wont bring her babi out in this weather :( and i dont feel too safe going in this anyway! annoying :rofl:
> 
> Scan thursday arghh x

why arghh?
im looking forward to mine
bit nervous about the whole
placenta thing but ...
get to see bubby again!!
:happydance::happydance:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

Hide a pee pot in the toilet bowl! 
Sounds like a plan Batman..
I went on MSN because I expected her to be online and she isn't there pffft!

It would be sweet if she was pregnant but it may cause some nightmares..
I shall now explain..

My Mum & Dad are divorced. 
OH and I (and baby when here) will be living with Mum, her husband and youngest sister (she is 13) 
Possibly pregnant sister lives with our Dad.
Our Dad doesn't like children.. 
When he found out I was pregnant he said 'OH GOOD GOD! what has she gone and done that for' 
He isn't a very nice man.. he only had me and my sisters because my mum wanted children! 

So if sister is pregnant then Dad won't let her continue living with him.. 
And she would then have to move back in with Mum.. 
And then OH and I and baby would get kicked out and into somewhere cr*ppy!! 

Haha I sound so selfish! (really my Dad is the selfish one.. he has a 3 bedroomed house and if he was to kick out my sister, he would be living there alone!!) 

Aww Laura that is poo!! I would come pram testing with you.. I think it is sooo much fun.. I went to the kiddicare warehouse when I was 18 weeks and OH and I were testing loads of prams.. zooming them around :rofl:

x​


----------



## Laura--x

:rofl:i would be like that too! Oh said he wouldn't come cus he knows what i'll be like when i get my hands on them, running around the shops with them :rofl:

At my 20 week scan they found 'bright spots' on her bowel. The consultant said its an indication of infection/downs/cf or could just be an abnormality. My downs results came back low risk and i have no infection but me and oh had to have blood tests to test for cf. We get the results back when we go.

Im well nervous, i just hope everythings ok! x


----------



## jenny_wren

i shall visit your father 
with my battering ram !!!
LOL:rofl::rofl::rofl:

if your mother does kick you out
cant the council help?
somewhere crappy lol
some crackhouses are very nice
on the outside!!
you could find a luxuary cardboard box!
people throw out some wonderful things!
:rofl:

hide a pee bowl LOL:rofl:
what is she sees it batgirl ??
then it will all be ruined
ruined i say!!:rofl:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

Laura--x said:


> :rofl:i would be like that too! Oh said he wouldn't come cus he knows what i'll be like when i get my hands on them, running around the shops with them :rofl:
> 
> At my 20 week scan they found 'bright spots' on her bowel. The consultant said its an indication of infection/downs/cf or could just be an abnormality. My downs results came back low risk and i have no infection but me and oh had to have blood tests to test for cf. We get the results back when we go.
> 
> Im well nervous, i just hope everythings ok! x


i didn't realise the scan was for
something so serious :hugs:
i'm sure it'll be ok though
fingers crossed

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yeahh the council would help.. by putting me in a crack house!!
I am seriously such a property snob!! 

Hmm a part of me thinks mum wouldn't kick us out but the house would be SO cramped! 

Ooo sister can go live with her OH and his parents!! 

There I have sorted out the problem! 
God I am good! 
Now we just need to find out if she is actually pregnant!

She wouldn't see the pee bowl..it would be camouflaged! 
You aren't very good at this are you Jen!?
No Batman sticker for you!!
:rofl::rofl:

Awwww I bet everything will be fantastic for both of you.. and you both get to see your LOs again and that will be amazing for you!! 

Today is going REALLY slow..

Maybe I should eat to pass the time! :happydance:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

what NO!!:hissy:
i want my sticker dammit
erm what kind of camo are we talking 
disguse the bowl as a giant poo or something?
ew. :blush:

LOL his parents have no say in this no!!!
:rofl:

i've already eaten a bowl of soup
and a pack of cookies!!!!:happydance:
maryland cookies - 44p asda!! 
wooooooooooohooooooooo lol
:happydance::happydance:

im a bit of a property snob as well
dont worry lol
im just glad i get to choose the place
we're moving into, the council are
just paying towards it
so i can be picky picky 
:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## Laura--x

I dont know what to do girls i need your help :rofl:

When we came back from the last scan ( me,my mum,oh and his mum went) and we told my dad the problem he was distraught, was crying ect and it's really affected him since. He hasn't been to a scan yet so i asked him if he would want to come to my next one( thursday), he said yeah. Then the other week, i had ohs mum speaking to me on facebook asking what day the scan was, and that shes coming to support us.

Uh oh :| I was just like yeah ok.. thanks. and went. I havn't told my mum and dad yet, they don't really like her. Now i wanted this scan to just be the 4 of us, me, my mum, my dad and Matt, but now shes coming :( i don't know what to say? I know if i said to Matt i didnt want her there he would take it COMPLETELY the wrong way, cus he really wants her there. I just wanted it to be the 4 of us though. I havnt told my mum and dad shes coming yet, i gotta feeling my dad wont come if she does :(

What do i dooooo? !!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Laura--x said:


> I dont know what to do girls i need your help :rofl:
> 
> When we came back from the last scan ( me,my mum,oh and his mum went) and we told my dad the problem he was distraught, was crying ect and it's really affected him since. He hasn't been to a scan yet so i asked him if he would want to come to my next one( thursday), he said yeah. Then the other week, i had ohs mum speaking to me on facebook asking what day the scan was, and that shes coming to support us.
> 
> Uh oh :| I was just like yeah ok.. thanks. and went. I havn't told my mum and dad yet, they don't really like her. Now i wanted this scan to just be the 4 of us, me, my mum, my dad and Matt, but now shes coming :( i don't know what to say? I know if i said to Matt i didnt want her there he would take it COMPLETELY the wrong way, cus he really wants her there. I just wanted it to be the 4 of us though. I havnt told my mum and dad shes coming yet, i gotta feeling my dad wont come if she does :(
> 
> What do i dooooo? !!

Ahh that is a tough one!!
If that was me I wouldn't tell anyone either was coming.. then when they all arrived they would have no choice but to get along for the short time the scan is.. 

In a situation like this no one will be happy with the outcome.. 

Sorry I can't be more help!! :hugs:

x


----------



## jenny_wren

dont tell your parents
and act surprised when she turns up
:rofl:

im sure they can be civil for half hour?!?!
tell your oh though but i think due to
the situation you might have to put up with
her for a few hours ....
im sure they can be nice to eachother in the
interest of the bubby ...

our parents still haven't met
and we've been together 3 yrs!!
:rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

jenny_wren said:


> what NO!!:hissy:
> i want my sticker dammit
> erm what kind of camo are we talking
> disguse the bowl as a giant poo or something?
> ew. :blush:
> 
> LOL his parents have no say in this no!!!
> :rofl:
> 
> i've already eaten a bowl of soup
> and a pack of cookies!!!!:happydance:
> maryland cookies - 44p asda!!
> wooooooooooohooooooooo lol
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> im a bit of a property snob as well
> dont worry lol
> im just glad i get to choose the place
> we're moving into, the council are
> just paying towards it
> so i can be picky picky
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xx​

A giant poo.. that is genius
:rofl::rofl:
You now deserve your Batman sticker.. 
Until next time that is..

I have a mint aero to chomp on soon..
I want sandwiches first though
(I'm obsessed!)

I know that so far anywhere will only give us a 1 bed place or money towards a 1 bed place.. 
That is all very well and good but I don't want to be moving and then moving again once LO is here.. 
Can definitely see me going down the housing benefit route.
Get a much nicer place that way!!
:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

council told us to wait a few more weeks
and they'll find and pay towards a 2 bed
because we cant get a council place they
have no choice ...

ive been eating a hell of alot of bread lately tooo
i have a sandwich like everyday!!

yay STICKER!!
i shall wear it with pride!!
:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I could quite happily have a sandwich for lunch and a sandwich for dinner.
Hot food doesn't interest me!

I may have to have a fish finger sandwich later..
I used to hate fish fingers but now I will happily eat them with loads of tomato ketchup
:happydance::happydance:

That is good of your council..
Remind me to move south!!

I have decided to watch the Sex and the City movie 
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Her wedding dress is to die for!!!!!! 
Skinny cow!

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

i had fish and chips for dinner last night
yummy yummy:happydance::happydance:
im the same fish atm seems to call me lol

and yea large hot meals suck lol
had a roast on sunday and i just couldn't
eat all of it i got bored lol and i used
to LOVE roasties ... :hissy:

yea get your arse down here ....
be a right laugh:rofl:
we were meant to be homeless 
the end of jan so instead they
asked us to stay put for another month
so its a win win situation as long as 
they do keep their word and find us
somewhere ...

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

If they don't pull their fingers out then..
Bring out the battering ram/Plough early!!
:rofl::rofl:

I love chips.. I could eat them all day everyday! 
But the only fish I used to like was tuna and prawns.. 

Feel slightly sick after eating lunch..
Sandwich, crisps, small apple pie. 
Think baby must be squashing my stomach!!
:hissy::hissy:

I keep reading the birth stories..
I wonder what my pain threshold is going to be like..
The thought of an epidural sickens me!!

I refused my 28 week blood tests because I hate needles that much!
:blush:

I want to move down south!!
Then me, you and Han can terrorise people..
We could be like the three witches in hocus pocus (but pretty witches!) 
:rofl::happydance::rofl:
x​


----------



## jenny_wren

terrorise people!!
hehehe:rofl:

i shall bomb the damn council
if they dont help after making
us stay here longer!!:rofl:
sod the plough ill hire a man 
with a back pack!!:rofl:

my tummys shrunk too :hissy:
deffo cant eat as much as i could!

ive not got a clue what my birth plans
going to be ... not bothered as long
as i get my baby at the end ....:cloud9:
see what happens friday and then ill
go from there ...

and ew tuna!! blah

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Ommm Jen I can't believe you just said that!
Man with a backpack :rofl::rofl:

I really need to clean up my laptop..
I decided to put ALL my music on shuffle..
And FIVE came on :rofl:

I'm now listening to some RETRO dance track..
It's a good job I've got my headphones in
Or baby would be thinking its mummy has NO taste
:rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

retro = rubbish
instead of baby thinking it
I AM!!:rofl:
five LOL
mind you i used to love boyzone!!
:rofl:

i could make it a woman with
a back pack if you prefer?!?!
or a suitcase? bigger bomb!!
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## navarababe

*lol omg u ladies are mad!!*


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm trying to get baby to kick along to some music.. 
But so far nope.. 
It jiggled about a bit when I put on bittersweet symphony 

I keep getting a stabbing pain about 5 inches away to the left of my belly button..
they are annoying me :hissy:

I think a NETTO bag would be more suitable..
At least they only cost like 50p
A suitcase is like £20!!
:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

mad / bored ....
same thing

:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

cost effective bomber!!!
hahaha:rofl:

gotta think about your carbon
footprint before you die!!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yay baby kicked!!
So I've decided baby must like Lonestar - Amazed 
(If you don't know the song then go youtube it!!)

I like being insane/mad/crazy..
Otherwise I'd just be boring!!

:happydance::happydance:

Jen damn you..
I have tears in my eyes I'm laughing too much!!
Course it would have to be cost effective..
We are in a recession!
Jens Council best watch out!!
:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya everyone!


----------



## jenny_wren

play mcfly ...
five colours in her hair

that one works!
corny upbeat songs always
do the trick!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Jen damn you..
> I have tears in my eyes I'm laughing too much!!
> Course it would have to be cost effective..
> We are in a recession!
> Jens Council best watch out!!
> :rofl::rofl:

HAHAHAHA
:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya everyone!

Heyyy Han!!
Are your parents anywhere near London yet?!
Did you get your bath?!
Is Marc there?!
Any humping??
You okay?!?


I'm far too hyper!!

:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

:hi:
hey han

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone!
> 
> Heyyy Han!!
> Are your parents anywhere near London yet?!
> Did you get your bath?!
> Is Marc there?!
> Any humping??
> You okay?!?
> 
> 
> I'm far too hyper!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...


i've created a monster!!!
:muaha:
:rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: have no idea if there near london yet.. there fights not ill 10.00am tomo to portugal then get on another one to cape verede Might ring them in a min 

Yeh i had a nice bath.. marc said i smell again tho :| its sweaty work being pregnant lol :rofl: :dohh: 

yeh marc is here.. we might go back to sainsburys to get cake mix cos were bored. and were having sauages and mash tonight! :) i love being all mummy like and i bough bagels and philly for breckie tomo..

have my 31 week app 2moz and hoping my MW can make it in tomo...

my work was closed today.. so im hoping for more snow friday and saturday so i dont have to go in :):) lol 

Shagging? Yeh right!!!! :rofl: 

yeh im good thanks hows you? and how are you jennn? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

And not another
another center writer OMG i think you have got a tad to bumm chummy since ive been gone LOL​


----------



## jenny_wren

no snow friday
i need to get to frimley LOL
:happydance:

might go to asda later
and get some munch have a 
'romantic' stuff your face with
food evening lol:happydance::rofl:

marc not giving you snu snu?!?!
snu snu = sex btw LOL:rofl:

but other than that im good
oh and hi marc!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> And not another
> another center writer OMG i think you have got a tad to bumm chummy since ive been gone LOL​

hers is purple though!!!!
so nuh!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: have no idea if there near london yet.. there fights not ill 10.00am tomo to portugal then get on another one to cape verede Might ring them in a min
> 
> Yeh i had a nice bath.. marc said i smell again tho :| its sweaty work being pregnant lol :rofl: :dohh:
> 
> yeh marc is here.. we might go back to sainsburys to get cake mix cos were bored. and were having sauages and mash tonight! :) i love being all mummy like and i bough bagels and philly for breckie tomo..
> 
> have my 31 week app 2moz and hoping my MW can make it in tomo...
> 
> my work was closed today.. so im hoping for more snow friday and saturday so i dont have to go in :):) lol
> 
> Shagging? Yeh right!!!! :rofl:
> 
> yeh im good thanks hows you? and how are you jennn? x

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

He is just jealous because it is smelly being male!!
Aww I want to make a cake.. and eat it ALL by myself..
Oooo actually I might make Dan one for this birthday (12th Feb)


Aww Han you are a little housewife! 

I'm good.. watched sex and the city movie..
Trying to find out what music preference baby has :rofl:

I really really want to dye my hair!!
I don't know whether to go back to black orrr
If to go a couple of shades lighter once LO is here..

Oh the decisions!!

xXx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

BORED!!!!!​

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I hate marc!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Why?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

:hug:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> I hate marc!

want me to battering ram him?!?!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

cos he is a prick!! and wont let me come to sainsburys with him cos im apperntly to slow!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

If you want to go sweetie then go!
You are pregnant for F sake!
You shouldn't be expected to speed walk!

:bike:

xXx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: hes gone by him self lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

And that means you can talk to us girlies instead of being outside in the cold!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
x​


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> cos he is a prick!! and wont let me come to sainsburys with him cos im apperntly to slow!

Ha ha I know the feeling OH told me to go and wait in the car yesterday when we went to Tesco as I was to slow, I can't walk anymore only waddle ! 

When Ive got my coat and scarf on you can't tell im pregnant so I must look like a right freak shuffling round the shops ! 

At least in summer its really obvious when your pregnant, I hope March is nice and warm so I can ditch the coat !


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

God it is so dead in here tonight :cry:

I tried having a sleep because I'm starting to feel like rubbish but couldn't switch off again!!

Put some chips in the oven for my tea *Yum Yum!!*

Really fancy some ice cream at the moment :blush:

x​


----------



## danapeter36

Aw hun, I was just finishing my birth plan! Yay for me, all done and in a cute pink folder, going straight into my hospital bag!!! Did you and Dan have a nice day? xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello everyone ..... you all had an ace day?? xx :hug:


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning Ladies, 
Question... Does anyone else feel like they have bruised their ummmmm lady parts?? I feel like i have been horseriding for about 3 days staight!!! it bloody hurts heaps hey!!!! 
Just wanted to know if anyone else if feeling this and what it might be???

How is everyones night?


----------



## mummy to be

MelanieSweets said:


> Hello everyone ..... you all had an ace day?? xx :hug:


Hey there :) Only been awake for half hour but it seems like i should already be back in bed :( 
How are you huni?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awww bless you mummy to be ... sleepy head hehe! 

I am ok thanx i have tummy ache under my right boobie .... but i have had it for like 4 days .... its really annoying .... maybe baby is wedged in there ..... but it feels so achey. :cry:

ruok hun ?? xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ughhh I'm all full up from my tea!!
Today has been the longest day ever..
Has just dragged and dragged :dohh:

Dan and I had to celebrate on Sunday Dana
He started his new job on Monday :happydance:
and I had to come back to Leicester for a Uni trip..

Did you and Peter do anything special?!?!?!

xXx​


----------



## danapeter36

Nope lol I was being boring my ribs hurt waaaaaaaaaay too much and it was too cold, so we cuddled, ate pizza and watched films hehe xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Sounds fantastic hun..

Cuddly nights in are fantastic :happydance:

Well I am officially not well! 
I hate this flat. 
I hate Leicester.
I hate that my immune system is so rubbish I pick up every bug going!

My stomach hurts so much :cry:

xXx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girls

Just watched saw 5:muaha::muaha:


----------



## chel27

hello girls  how are you all today???


----------



## mummy to be

MelanieSweets said:


> Awww bless you mummy to be ... sleepy head hehe!
> 
> I am ok thanx i have tummy ache under my right boobie .... but i have had it for like 4 days .... its really annoying .... maybe baby is wedged in there ..... but it feels so achey. :cry:
> 
> ruok hun ?? xx

Yes i am ok... just really comfortable, tired, sore and it feels like i am being toren apart at the vigina (hehehehe)... it really hurts.. would much rather be at home laying in bed in the air con than here at work :( 
:baby::hissy::cry:


----------



## mummy to be

chel27 said:


> hello girls  how are you all today???

i am ok ... 
And you????
:baby:


----------



## hayley x

Hellooo =] Hope you all havein good evenings/mornings xxx


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> hello girls  how are you all today???
> 
> i am ok ...
> And you????
> :baby:Click to expand...

not bad thanks hun!!!! u having good day??


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> Hellooo =] Hope you all havein good evenings/mornings xxx



hi ya hayley hows you???


----------



## hayley x

Heyy =] Im alrite thanks how are youu? Noticed you gone up a box :D sooo close now!! xxx


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> Heyy =] Im alrite thanks how are youu? Noticed you gone up a box :D sooo close now!! xxx



yea im not bad thanks hun!!! just dreading the school run in the morning lol gunna be freeeezzzinngggg :rofl: i didnt even notice i had gone up a box OMG lol thanks hun. you up to much??


----------



## hayley x

School run, brrrr freezing!! I think its better takin them skool than pickin them up, i met my little sister outta school today and she took forever to come out i was soooooo cold....got this all to look forward to. lol. Just think next time u move up a box it'll be your last one and then you'll have your baby. sounds pretty scary.lol. Im not doin much, just th usual trying to get comfy, nothing at all works ne more tho =[ what about you?? xxx


----------



## mummy to be

chel27 said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> hello girls  how are you all today???
> 
> i am ok ...
> And you????
> :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> not bad thanks hun!!!! u having good day??Click to expand...

good thank you.... yes today is ok... 
i am sooooo sore and uncomfortable.. i feel like i have been horse riding for like 6 days straight... my jinney hurts :(


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> School run, brrrr freezing!! I think its better takin them skool than pickin them up, i met my little sister outta school today and she took forever to come out i was soooooo cold....got this all to look forward to. lol. Just think next time u move up a box it'll be your last one and then you'll have your baby. sounds pretty scary.lol. Im not doin much, just th usual trying to get comfy, nothing at all works ne more tho =[ what about you?? xxx


lol i would rather just pick him up everyday as getting up at 8am to take him is sooooo hard lol and not to mention very cold in this weather lol
omg it is pretty scary that there isnt long to go now!!! yeh i can never get comfy at night, its doing my head in lol and dont you always find as soon as you find a good position in bed, the baby will start moving around and kicking you??? lol xx


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> hello girls  how are you all today???
> 
> i am ok ...
> And you????
> :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> not bad thanks hun!!!! u having good day??Click to expand...
> 
> good thank you.... yes today is ok...
> i am sooooo sore and uncomfortable.. i feel like i have been horse riding for like 6 days straight... my jinney hurts :(Click to expand...

awww hun i know the feeling!! us ladies do suffer dont we? hope you feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks babe.... i dont know if the pain will go away or get worse.... :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning everyone!! 

Still feeling like rubbish today! 
But there is NO snow/ice here any more
:happydance:

I went to bed last night after my last post at whatever time 
And couldn't sleep for the life of me!
Pre pregnancy I was a bit of an insomniac
And now it is back :cry:
I got to sleep at about 3am!! 
And I'm already awake 
& Had breakfast!!

Bad Times Ladies!!!

Are you all okay??!?! 
:hugs:

xXx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Hunn!

still snow here! lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Are you and Marc going to make snow people?!

It is just super frosty here.. 
I don't do walking about in the snow
I'm such a old grump!!
:rofl:

Did you end up baking cakes?!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

no we have to go to MW today lol 31 week app! Happy 31 weeks too you! 
63 days to go! :):) hopefully work is close on saturday would be ace!! and hopefully you girls are online tonight incase my sister goes out and ill be all by myself till 11 :(:( 

No we didnt bake cakes :( he couldnt find a good one when he went to town


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oooo happy 31 weeks!! :happydance:

Aww that sucks.. he should've just bought a ready made cake 
:rofl::muaha::rofl:

No doubt we shall all be here to keep you entertained Han!!

:winkwink: :rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: he got profiarolls :) lol (I cant spell for anything) 

Got a txted from my mum saying.. got the tickets but having problems with visa's! :o this was ages but there flight was at 10.00 so im guessing they got it sorted

marc done the house work while i was in bed! :rofl: bless him!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww you have your own little slave haha
I need one of those round here.. 
I'm all finished for the day. 
Just had a shower so I'm all nice and clean.
Going to get some lunch soon & read some more!

xXx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

Hiya girls,

I have just had an awful couple of days so not been around to write on here. I hope everyone is well, I remember at the end of last week a few of you were in hospital/feeling unwell/on bed rest so massive hugs to you all and hope you are all better - goodness knows how many new pages they are on here since I was last here so apologies for not reading back!

I have spent the last couple of days in and out of the hospital visiting my dad. My mum has been forbidding him from doing anything, diy, decorating, going out in the snow etc as they are going on holiday on Monday to Cuba and the last 2 holidays they have had to cancel as my dad broke his wrist (2 different holidays, 12 months apart, same wrist!!) I met my mum Monday morning to walk the dogs and she even joked that dad had wanted to come for a walk but she said no due to the bad weather and him being a liability.

Anyway, at 2.30 my OH's phone goes and it was my mum. Luckily he was at home as his office had shut and from upstairs I can just hear Rick saying to my mum "ok, general hospital is it?" She was phoning as it was thought my dad had had a stroke. Basically, mum and dad were sat having lunch and dad said he felt sick. He got up, went to the toilet and puked up, and came back to the lounge with no memory. He knew who we all were, but didn't no details. Didn't recognise their own car in the driveway, didn't know why there were cards up in the house (was mum and dads anniversary friday) and had no idea I am pregnant, when he found that out he just burst in to tears and got really stressed.

Anyway, he is finally coming out of hospital today, had a CT scan and a lumbar puncture yesterday and the results of that are clear and it wasn't actually a stroke he had. It was something called Transient Global Amnesia, a temporary 24 hour memory loss caused by nothing in particular. Very frightening, but thankfully he is back to normal now and going home. 

Anyway, that is where I have been for the last 48 hours, hope everyone's else's has been better than mine!
X


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Hun :hugs::hugs:

Sorry you have had a rough couple of days! Your poor Dad (and family) 

I'm so pleased he didn't have a stroke! And he back to normal now!! 

:hugs:

xXx​


----------



## jenny_wren

i have a huge double chin!!!!
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

lol
cookies are finally catching up to me!

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. How are you all doing? 

Finally got my housing applications all done which was nice. Now just to wait and see if I can here anything back before the 14th. Otherwise I will have to stay in a shelter. Spent the last two nights with OH in a bed that was FAR to small for the both of us... He slept like a big log... I kept trying to wake him up as soon as it hit six so I could have the bed to myself again... It may have been early but he wasnt up all night either lol. Feeling like rubish today so probably going to go lie down... Just thought I would update you all as I havent been on to post in a couple days.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girlie girls! :) x


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm booooooooooooooooooooooored!

3 weeks left at work, thank goodness. I prefer to be bored and off work than bored and at work!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol! im starting making dinner at 6! and i cant wait lol making spaggetti bongelanes and then i bribed my sister with a girls night in with popcorn and sweets  HAHA!

i have 7 saturdays left to work :)


----------



## danapeter36

I have around 4.5 weeks left I think!!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi 
where are you girls?:flower:​


----------



## mellllly

im here!! in and out, jus been decorating and now havin some din dins!

Got until Tuesday off now - wahooooo!! 

Oh and happy 31 weeks!! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh thank you! lol
cant bealive your full term in 5 weeks and 1 day! :shock:


----------



## danapeter36

Yay happy 31 weeks!


----------



## danapeter36

Anyone got any tips about what to pack for bubs in my hospital bag? Kinda been a bit one sided and only packed for me, I just realised haha xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Single figure in weeks! :) 
Full term in 6 weeks! :shock: - meaning ill be having spicy currys and walking for miles! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha Hannah I can imagine you on the news 'Woman walks for miles to induce labour' like forrest gump haha.


----------



## Laura--x

My friends are pissing me right off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

They keeping putting comments on their statuses and in bulletins on facebook about a 'slag who they are glad they are no longer friends with' and a 'girl whos ruined everything for herself' and all this.

Its obviously aimed at me. Stupid fuckin twats !!!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Haha Hannah I can imagine you on the news 'Woman walks for miles to induce labour' like forrest gump haha.

:rofl: that would be so funny!

and dont worry about them biatch'es wait for another 6 weeks ill be full term and need somewhere far away to walk to, ill just walk to birmingham and punch them biznatches!  x


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Laura, f*** them we all love you, jealous cows, immature enough to put stuff like that in their statuses. 
Geez.
Whats your fb name, I am set as private on their coz got pics of my lil niece and nephew but I wanna add you!!! xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

lyndsey3010 said:


> Hiya girls,
> 
> I have just had an awful couple of days so not been around to write on here. I hope everyone is well, I remember at the end of last week a few of you were in hospital/feeling unwell/on bed rest so massive hugs to you all and hope you are all better - goodness knows how many new pages they are on here since I was last here so apologies for not reading back!
> 
> I have spent the last couple of days in and out of the hospital visiting my dad. My mum has been forbidding him from doing anything, diy, decorating, going out in the snow etc as they are going on holiday on Monday to Cuba and the last 2 holidays they have had to cancel as my dad broke his wrist (2 different holidays, 12 months apart, same wrist!!) I met my mum Monday morning to walk the dogs and she even joked that dad had wanted to come for a walk but she said no due to the bad weather and him being a liability.
> 
> Anyway, at 2.30 my OH's phone goes and it was my mum. Luckily he was at home as his office had shut and from upstairs I can just hear Rick saying to my mum "ok, general hospital is it?" She was phoning as it was thought my dad had had a stroke. Basically, mum and dad were sat having lunch and dad said he felt sick. He got up, went to the toilet and puked up, and came back to the lounge with no memory. He knew who we all were, but didn't no details. Didn't recognise their own car in the driveway, didn't know why there were cards up in the house (was mum and dads anniversary friday) and had no idea I am pregnant, when he found that out he just burst in to tears and got really stressed.
> 
> Anyway, he is finally coming out of hospital today, had a CT scan and a lumbar puncture yesterday and the results of that are clear and it wasn't actually a stroke he had. It was something called Transient Global Amnesia, a temporary 24 hour memory loss caused by nothing in particular. Very frightening, but thankfully he is back to normal now and going home.
> 
> Anyway, that is where I have been for the last 48 hours, hope everyone's else's has been better than mine!
> X

Sorry to hear about your crappy few days hun, you sure your ok us april mumsies have got to stick together ??? :hug:

ello all you other girls had a nice day?? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wonder why chel is tonight? 


Im watching the most inhance women in a min cant wait!! :) :) 

Ill proberly been on here allday tomoz have nothing planned and i miss my mummy and daddy :(


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone, hope everybody is ok and had a nice relaxing day !

Had my 31 wk chk up with doctor and mentoned that I had fake tanned last night and she warned me against it !! Arrrrrggghhhhh the manufactor says its ok but am a bit worried now, oh well looks like i will have to stay pasty for a bit longer !


----------



## chel27

hello eveybody :happydance::happydance:

hows you all doing???

bit quiet in ere tonight......i know lets have party :happydance::happydance: (i got the popcorn) just need.............some music :rofl::rofl:

HANNAH HAPPY 31 WEEKS!!! im sure a few more of you are on 31 weeks to so the same to you all xxx

so come on all come outta hiding and play :blush::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya chellly!

i was watching worlds most inhance women but my sister wanted to go to bed and i didnt wanna have to go up by myself :( x i miss my mum :(


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya chellly!
> 
> i was watching worlds most inhance women but my sister wanted to go to bed and i didnt wanna have to go up by myself :( x i miss my mum :(


hi ya honey :happydance::happydance: awwww are you ok??? bleessssss hasnt your mum just gone today hun??? :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

she went yesterday.. but her flight was today.. she should have left her flight from portugual to cape verde 43 mins ago lol cant wait till tuesday! x lol


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> she went yesterday.. but her flight was today.. she should have left her flight from portugual to cape verde 43 mins ago lol cant wait till tuesday! x lol


awww bless ya!!! lucky for sum eh!!! lol ha enjoy the peace while she gone hun cos your prob only moan once shes back :rofl::rofl:

why tuesday hun???


----------



## Laura--x

PLEASEEE let it snow tonight, like real bad!

Then MIL wont come to the scan :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## chel27

Laura--x said:


> PLEASEEE let it snow tonight, like real bad!
> 
> Then MIL wont come to the scan :rofl: :happydance:

:rofl::rofl: where bouts are you hun?? i was hoping we would get some more but it just misses us :cry::cry:


----------



## Laura--x

West mids.. birmingham

They've put weather warnings or something all over the news aparently, meant to get it real bad tonight!!

I've been wishing it to go away since it came but now, just tonight, please snow :D 

How cruel am i lmao x


----------



## chel27

Laura--x said:


> West mids.. birmingham
> 
> They've put weather warnings or something all over the news aparently, meant to get it real bad tonight!!
> 
> I've been wishing it to go away since it came but now, just tonight, please snow :D
> 
> How cruel am i lmao x


OMG your sooooo lucky!!! its ment to snow bang on birmingham!!! wish i lived there for tonight :rofl::rofl: yea i just seen it on news xx

ha ha your not cruel at all, i would be wishing for the same xx

you had good day hun??


----------



## Laura--x

hehe :) If you hurry.. you can come down and stay with me for the night and make it to see all the whiteness tomorrow :happydance: :rofl:

Erm my days been pretty shite tbh! No reason, just hormonal and whatnot today :(

How was ur day hun x


----------



## chel27

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: now wat a great idea but its to bloody cold out there :rofl::rofl:


not bad day hun just been really tired for sum reason!!! have done loads of bleach cleaning :happydance: it smells lovely in here now :rofl:


i was hoping for more snow so my sons school was shut again and i didnt have to do the morning school run :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Laura--x

:rofl: i know tell me about it!!

fancy coming and doing my house? Its a shit tip atm!! Hopefully my nesting kicks in soon otherwise they'll be bugs breedin in ere :rofl:

I'll send you some of ours, if theres enough to keep MIL in her house :rofl: !!

Im off anyways girls im knackered. Night xxx


----------



## chel27

Laura--x said:


> :rofl: i know tell me about it!!
> 
> fancy coming and doing my house? Its a shit tip atm!! Hopefully my nesting kicks in soon otherwise they'll be bugs breedin in ere :rofl:
> 
> I'll send you some of ours, if theres enough to keep MIL in her house :rofl: !!
> 
> Im off anyways girls im knackered. Night xxx


:rofl::rofl: yep would love to clean your house to!!! im on my way with the bleach :rofl: may as well pick up some snow at the same time :rofl::rofl:

ok honey night night!!! sleep well, good luck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## chel27

*chel wonders where naughty hannah went* tut tut ur gunna be in trouble girly lol xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girlies!! How is everyone??

I just got a nice relaxing warm bath & DH has been taking good care of me.

We painted the outline of Marissa's dresser pink today. Painted her letters last night.
We bought her coming home outfit yesterday along with 2 onesies & a cute pair of pants.
Oh yeah, and 8 pairs of socks. I will try to take pics later & show you all.

I have not read back to catch up so I hope everyone is doing well.

The last I remember is Mandy hurting a lot. How are you hun? Take it easy at work. Tell them I said so.:hugs:

Chel ~ Hope your doing better hun. :hugs:

Everyone else ~ :hug:


----------



## chel27

hey honey!! its well quiet in here tonight :cry:

i hope you are resting well and being looked after hun!! 


awww marrisas dresser sounds lovely hun, take pictures as soon as you can so we can have look xx


----------



## hayley x

Heyy =] hope everyones had a good day. Hows the snow where u all live? Its pretty poor here now, most of it has melted!!! Im a big kid wen it comes to snow and i love seeing it its so pretty, were due more tonight but i bet it never comes!!

What have you all been up to?

xxx


----------



## starryeye31

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hey girlies!! How is everyone??
> 
> I just got a nice relaxing warm bath & DH has been taking good care of me.
> 
> We painted the outline of Marissa's dresser pink today. Painted her letters last night.
> We bought her coming home outfit yesterday along with 2 onesies & a cute pair of pants.
> Oh yeah, and 8 pairs of socks. I will try to take pics later & show you all.
> 
> I have not read back to catch up so I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> The last I remember is Mandy hurting a lot. How are you hun? Take it easy at work. Tell them I said so.:hugs:
> 
> Chel ~ Hope your doing better hun. :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else ~ :hug:

Hey hun , I cant wait to see the pics , I cant wait to see her letters either , I still have not got my letters painted yet , actually they are in a bag some place I need to find them along with the batteries I bought for his swing . 
I hate preggo brain , I forget everything . take care hun :hug:


----------



## mummy to be

JeffsWife07 said:


> The last I remember is Mandy hurting a lot. How are you hun? Take it easy at work. Tell them I said so.:hugs:


Yes i am slowly getting there... still in pain and discomfort... Work is looking to cut my hours which i think might be a great idea!!!!

How is everyone?????


----------



## HannahGraceee

Sorry i had to go yesterday.. i thought i heard someone say my name 3 times :| scared me so much :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> she went yesterday.. but her flight was today.. she should have left her flight from portugual to cape verde 43 mins ago lol cant wait till tuesday! x lol
> 
> 
> awww bless ya!!! lucky for sum eh!!! lol ha enjoy the peace while she gone hun cos your prob only moan once shes back :rofl::rofl:
> 
> why tuesday hun???Click to expand...

there flights were surposed to be early day monday morning till late night the next monday..but they missed the one this monday.. so that had to pay an extra £1000 to get a flight out there on wednesday so that can have some kinda of hoiliday :)


----------



## Laura--x

OMG !!

The snow here is real baddd!!
Don't think it's been this bad before!

My aunt was going to take us to the scan but now she wont come out, so we phoned the taxi company to see if they was runnin and they said yeah n ma mom said we gotta be at the hosp for 11 and they said they would come at 10.15, to give them enough time to get there !! LOL should be fun!!

Hopefully MIL isnt coming then :D :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i hope hope hope its really snowy saturday!!!!! so i dont have to go to work.. 

marc is gonna walk me over in the morning on saturday if its still icy and snowy bless himm :)


----------



## Laura--x

Aww what a sweetheart lol. :)

It's so cold though :( I can't wait for summer now !!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol i cant wait till spring :rofl: :)


----------



## MelanieSweets

Yayyyyyyyyy :happydance: I am snowed in god i love living in the sticks hehehe! .... 

Pj day and daytime tv .....wooo anyone not been able to get to work ??

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I dont work... well on a saturday.. but i cant really say i cant get to work if its like this on saturday as its across the road :rofl:


----------



## mariucha77

Hi, I'd love to join you if you don't mind. 

We had lots of snow from Sunday to Monday but now it's just raining. BBC weather forcasts more heavy snow next Monday! I love it when it's all white. I'd love to go for a walk but my LO gets tired easily and it's impossible to push the pram with this ice. So we have to stay inside.


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hahahahaha Han .... you could say but i cant open my front door :rofl: ! 

I guess there are some perks of living further away from work hehehe!

Hello Mariucha was it really heavy in london Sun/Mon? ... i know my brothers girl couldnt get to work cause of the tubes ....London was in chaos my boss was flying to Vienna from Heathrow but couldnt make it as flight was cancelled .. he was on CNN news what a week!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh it was heavy snow sunday night and monday night and it snowed again last night but its rainining now :( PLEASE SNOW FIRDAY NIGHT so my manger cant make it in! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

it snowed a little here last night too
weeeeeeeeee:happydance::happydance:
i hate going out though i feel
sooooooooooo huge on the ice
i know im gonna fall on my arse 
sooner or later!!:rofl:

mw app today ...:happydance:

oh and morning girlies
:hugs:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey girlies!! 

Decided to come back to Lincoln yesterday and surprise Dan..

I'm pleased I did because it has snowed LOADS here!!!! And it is still coming down.. it is mental! 

Just chomped on a bacon sandwich NOM NOM!!!

:cloud9:

Are you all having a good morning?!

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

i need more sleep!!
:hissy::hissy::hissy:

i went out for a huge chinese yesterday
and spent the night on the toilet!!
:rofl::rofl:
haha sorry ... :blush:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ewwwwww!!! 

I was like that on Tues night. 
But it was from drinking the water at my flat 
:hissy::blush::rofl:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have bagals with philly and bacon :) yummm

Hi ashhy and Jenny! :)

Hope you tummy feels better jen :rofl: x


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning Jenny & Queen .... 

Good luck with the midwife today hun .. hope you can get there ok .... its great i am snowed in ...... :happydance: pj's and daytime tv for me today heee ... would go and play in the snow but I have nearly fallen on my ass far to many times this week hehehe x


----------



## jenny_wren

it keeps making funny noises!!
hahaha :rofl:

and HIIIIII
might get some bacon actually
:happydance:

hehe

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Heyy Han!! 

Are you okay now?!?
(After the scary voices)

I always think someone is behind me when I'm in by myself and I walk up the stairs :blush:

What is everyone doing today?

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

MelanieSweets said:


> Morning Jenny & Queen ....
> 
> Good luck with the midwife today hun .. hope you can get there ok .... its great i am snowed in ...... :happydance: pj's and daytime tv for me today heee ... would go and play in the snow but I have nearly fallen on my ass far to many times this week hehehe x

ditto lol
i swear im gonna make a fool 
out of myself on the ice about!
and thankies for the luck
everything should be alright though
no problems so far:happydance:
get to see how fat shes gotten lol
i find out her weight tomorrow as well
:happydance::happydance:

i have a pj day everyday!! hehe
:blush:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

MelanieSweets said:


> Morning Jenny & Queen ....
> 
> Good luck with the midwife today hun .. hope you can get there ok .... its great i am snowed in ...... :happydance: pj's and daytime tv for me today heee ... would go and play in the snow but I have nearly fallen on my ass far to many times this week hehehe x

Morning!! 

Full house here today (little sisters school closed, Dan has been told not to go into work because it is in the countryside) we are all watching films and eating junk :happydance::happydance:

Ooo if you are watching daytime tv you have to be watching property shows.. it is the law!!!! :rofl:

I have my ante natal class tonight.. I bet it is going to be cancelled!! :hissy:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just found £20 wow! lol
yeh im good thanks now lol you?? x

im doing nothing att all apart from wishing away the mins till 2moz when marc is here


----------



## MelanieSweets

Aww is she on target for weight/measurements Jen? 
So exciting i think my babe is going to be small !! 

Hehehe i am going in for all the comps on daytime tv to win some 'baby fund' money :D so i can spoil the little one not that i ever win !! 

Sounds like you do have a full house Queen .... but least you get to spend time with OH too. I personally just think its sucks that we have snow now and we hardly ever get it at xmas !! 

where did you find £20 han ?


----------



## HannahGraceee

In my purse.. i thought i only have £25 in there and looked at have £45! :shock: ill put £20 in my tin for the baby then


----------



## HannahGraceee

some one help me find a card for marc for V day on moonpig!


----------



## jenny_wren

MelanieSweets said:


> Aww is she on target for weight/measurements Jen?
> So exciting i think my babe is going to be small !!

measuring a week ahead so far :)
not toooooo bad :happydance:
shes just got a belly bless her
short n fat lol :cloud9:
xx

​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> In my purse.. i thought i only have £25 in there and looked at have £45! :shock: ill put £20 in my tin for the baby then

lol look what happened last time
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Lol Han how jammy are you!!

I'm bored now..

Really fancy going to Asda and other shops to do more baby shopping..
But I know Dan doesn't want to go out :hissy:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: jenn!

ive started putting £1 in a day for the last 2 weeksish, and will intil the babys born


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: jenn!
> 
> ive started putting £1 in a day for the last 2 weeksish, and will intil the babys born

lol did you buy a new one?
we'll see how long it lasts
:rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:o cheeky biatch


----------



## jenny_wren

:muaha:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Grrr for F*ck sake! 

At the moment I cannot do ANYTHING right!! 
It is like anything I say.. it is the wrong thing. 
God help my baby.
I'm going to be the worst mother ever, after all I'm already the worst girlfriend, sister and daughter :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Think I should go back to bed for the 2nd time today. 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hun whats happened?

You are not going to be a bad mum! you to much of a nice person! :) :flower:


----------



## mariucha77

MelanieSweets said:


> Hahahahaha Han .... you could say but i cant open my front door :rofl: !
> 
> I guess there are some perks of living further away from work hehehe!
> 
> Hello Mariucha was it really heavy in london Sun/Mon? ... i know my brothers girl couldnt get to work cause of the tubes ....London was in chaos my boss was flying to Vienna from Heathrow but couldnt make it as flight was cancelled .. he was on CNN news what a week!

Yes Melanie, we had at least 30cm of snow. I think people took it really good. Most shops were closed. My OH went to work on Monday but came back really early. They were afraid he couldn't make it back if he stayed longer. It was a great day family wise!


----------



## mariucha77

HannahGraceee said:


> I just found £20 wow! lol
> yeh im good thanks now lol you?? x
> 
> im doing nothing att all apart from wishing away the mins till 2moz when marc is here

Gotta love it when you find money you didn't know you've had! I get all happy when I find £2 and £1 coins in OH pockets :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MelanieSweets

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Grrr for F*ck sake!
> 
> At the moment I cannot do ANYTHING right!!
> It is like anything I say.. it is the wrong thing.
> God help my baby.
> I'm going to be the worst mother ever, after all I'm already the worst girlfriend, sister and daughter :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Think I should go back to bed for the 2nd time today.
> 
> xXx

Sweetie whats the matter? dont say those things thats not true at all :(:hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

the mw was nice to me!!!

everythings perfect
head down
and measuring dead on!
weeeeeee
:happydance::happydance:

​


----------



## mama2b

Roll on 3pm so I can watch Murder She Wrote :rofl::rofl:

I have got a tub of ben & jerrys to eat whilst watching :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> .
> I'm going to be the worst mother ever, after all I'm already the worst girlfriend, sister and daughter :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Think I should go back to bed for the 2nd time today.
> 
> xXx

dont make me slap you woman!!
shush ....
you'll be fantastic
if not ill eat my shoe!

xx​


----------



## MelanieSweets

mariucha77 said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha Han .... you could say but i cant open my front door :rofl: !
> 
> I guess there are some perks of living further away from work hehehe!
> 
> Hello Mariucha was it really heavy in london Sun/Mon? ... i know my brothers girl couldnt get to work cause of the tubes ....London was in chaos my boss was flying to Vienna from Heathrow but couldnt make it as flight was cancelled .. he was on CNN news what a week!
> 
> Yes Melanie, we had at least 30cm of snow. I think people took it really good. Most shops were closed. My OH went to work on Monday but came back really early. They were afraid he couldn't make it back if he stayed longer. It was a great day family wise!Click to expand...

Awww hehe my man went off to work all determined this morning he is good bless him ... but he told me to stay put i dont think he wanted me to have accident as first thing wheel hits is babe. 

what are you doing with your day? xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

jenny_wren said:


> the mw was nice to me!!!
> 
> everythings perfect
> head down
> and measuring dead on!
> weeeeeee
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> ​


Yayyyyy ! thats wonderful news you must be super happy :)


----------



## jenny_wren

i am indeedy:happydance:
little nervous about tomorrow
but happy for now lol
:happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Did you ask about the class? x


----------



## jenny_wren

they need to sort out the normal ones first
even she doesn't know whats going on yet
she said to wait and see what happens next week

:hissy:

have you ever paid for your scan pics at frimley?

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol i brang money. and marc and my mum told me not to bother paying lol so i didnt lol


----------



## jenny_wren

lol nah i never did either just walked out!!
:rofl:
but not sure about tomorrow
its an extra one so i dunno whether 
they're gonna be dodgy about it ...
ill take some anyways ...
and do a runner lol
:rofl:
bad enough you gotta pay to park lol

xx
​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## chel27

hey girls :happydance::happydance: how are ya all??

OMG we had about 5 inches of snow last night :happydance::happydance: so my son been playing in snow all day!!!!

wat ya all up to??


----------



## HannahGraceee

nothing just waiting for the highlight of my day! 
to talk to my mum and dad and watch skins lol :) x you?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thanks girlies :hugs::hugs:

I've calmed down now :blush:

But I'm bored as can be.
Dan keeps telling me I need a hobby..
But nothing interests me. 
(Apart from shopping and eating lol)

Anyone else like this?

Whenever anyone has asked what my hobbies are it has always just been shopping/drinking/dancing.. Oh and reading but sometimes I REALLY don't want to read. I can't drink or go out dancing, and today isn't the right weather for shopping. 

Oh blah!

xXx


----------



## chel27

awww bless ya han do ya miss your mum and dad???
me im not doing much, just trying to get warm after being in the snow :happydance:

got doctors at 4.50pm to check my bp and urine xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey girls how we all doing, have i missed anythin??????? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Thanks girlies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I've calmed down now :blush:
> 
> But I'm bored as can be.
> Dan keeps telling me I need a hobby..
> But nothing interests me.
> (Apart from shopping and eating lol)
> 
> Anyone else like this?
> 
> Whenever anyone has asked what my hobbies are it has always just been shopping/drinking/dancing.. Oh and reading but sometimes I REALLY don't want to read. I can't drink or go out dancing, and today isn't the right weather for shopping.
> 
> Oh blah!
> 
> xXx

Marc tells me i need a hobbie and friends! :rofl: what can i actully do why im pregnant? go kick boxing? doubt it! hahah!!!


n Yeh chel i do :( havent spoke to them since tuesday night and worried :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> hey girls how we all doing, have i missed anythin??????? xx

Hiya hunn!!!

Im good thanks you?

Nope nothings happened today!:cry::dohh:


----------



## mariucha77

MelanieSweets said:


> mariucha77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha Han .... you could say but i cant open my front door :rofl: !
> 
> I guess there are some perks of living further away from work hehehe!
> 
> Hello Mariucha was it really heavy in london Sun/Mon? ... i know my brothers girl couldnt get to work cause of the tubes ....London was in chaos my boss was flying to Vienna from Heathrow but couldnt make it as flight was cancelled .. he was on CNN news what a week!
> 
> Yes Melanie, we had at least 30cm of snow. I think people took it really good. Most shops were closed. My OH went to work on Monday but came back really early. They were afraid he couldn't make it back if he stayed longer. It was a great day family wise!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww hehe my man went off to work all determined this morning he is good bless him ... but he told me to stay put i dont think he wanted me to have accident as first thing wheel hits is babe.
> 
> what are you doing with your day? xxClick to expand...

Nothing much... staying put and do some house work. I feel like all day goes by between ironing, cleaning and cooking.
BUT I was able to watch LOST. I love that show!
anyone else???


----------



## HannahGraceee

i spoke to my mum :happydance: x


----------



## chel27

awwww han your sweet!! glad you spoke to your mum and that you feel happier now :happydance::happydance:

i have killer sore throat and killer heartburn :cry::cry:

saw doctor and my bp was ok :happydance: but my pulse was like 128 :rofl::rofl: i told him i was slightly anxious :rofl: no shit!!!! :rofl:

i also had trace of sugar in my wee :cry:

apart from that all good :happydance:

hows you all???


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Bless ya hun!
I hope your mum and dad are okay!! 

It all kicked off in my house today between my mum and her husband! 
Ohhh the tension!!! 

I'm really not enjoying the ups and downs of pregnancy.
One minute I'm really happy the next I'm crying. 
My backache is worse that ever & heartburn has started up again.

Fun times isn't it!! :dohh::dohh:

xXx


----------



## hayley x

Heyy all, how has your days been?

We had soooo much snow here its sooo thick i dont think ive ever seen it this bad. My OH works nights and couldnt get up the hill on the main road on his way home so there were loads of them all stopped and took it in turns to push eachothers cars up hahahaha.

Ive spent the whole evening re aranging my room, it looks soooo much better. I have my crib next to my bed :D and have even enough room to get a changing station yayy!! Im gunna start my baby washing tonight :) its sooo exciting. Ive put my pushchair up to get it decreased from bein folded down and it looks sooooo nice, I just really want him to be here now!!

Hope everyone is okay.

xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:blush: im too much of a mummys girl! :rofl: i really hope bub is like me! cos i never wanna leave him or her! :( 

I was talking to Laura--x yesterday, i was telling her how i actully like heart burn sometimes! :rofl:

asked marc for sex again.. again the answer was no.. in the 3rd month with no sex! and 2nd with no play from him :( 

sorry to hear about your mum and her husbands agurment hunn x! :(:(


----------



## navarababe

Im the same hannah, asked ex OH for sex 2nite and he said no :( dont think he finds me attractive anymore :(


----------



## jenny_wren

im the one who says no!!:blush:
tie them down ladies!
blindfold them if you have too
i wouldn't stand for that LOL
:rofl::rofl:

and han why would you like heart burn?!?!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol it makes me fall warm inside


Jenn:blush:

was wondering.. somthing.. 


a bit embarresing.??























Can i borrow your OH?:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I don't feel attractive at all..
Or horny! 
But if it is a few weeks and Dan doesn't try it on I get really upset. 
Even though I think I'm disgusting I still want him to find me beautiful :blush:

Really hope my sex drive will come back at some point!!!

:hissy:

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

ill send him round yea!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

heartburn = warm feeling?!?!
whats wrong with you!!!
no sex is messing up your head!!
:rofl::rofl:

i dont feel very attractive either
and id be well offended if he didn't try
i think i should pay your men a visit
with my battering ram!!
:rofl::rofl:

my boobs wont stop leaking!!!!
:hissy:
xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i told marc i would settle for some kisses and cuddles in bed insted


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> i told marc i would settle for some kisses and cuddles in bed insted

lure him in and then pounce yea!!
:muaha:
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Try and get a hard on started Han :winkwink::winkwink:

I can't live without my kisses and cuddles :cloud9:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> ill send him round yea!!
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> heartburn = warm feeling?!?!
> whats wrong with you!!!
> no sex is messing up your head!!
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> i dont feel very attractive either
> and id be well offended if he didn't try
> i think i should pay your men a visit
> with my battering ram!!
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> my boobs wont stop leaking!!!!
> :hissy:
> xx​


:rofl:

i kinda cant blame marc
i have flaky skin, fat, leaky boobs! who would shag that??


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ok make up shopping tomoz any advice??


----------



## jenny_wren

i must have brought soooo much foundation and cover up
in the last few months!!
SPOTS!! grrrr
:hissy:
im a terrible person for makeup
i always end up buying the cheap
wilkos stuff thats like 3 for £2 lol
probs why ive got spots!!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhhh, my neighbour just come in she had her baby yesterday a little boy and she called him daniel he is the most cutest baby ever and so dinky...im so jealous i want mine now!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww! i want mine tooo :( x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Only 2 months to go...not evn that for some of us lol!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

2 months and 3 days for me!


----------



## MelanieSweets

good god .... my mans a sex pest han do u want to borrow him lol 

Seriously i have no libido, nothing, nada !!! 

Everytime we do it its so difficult as bump gets in way i just end up in fits of giggles lol :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Deal Melanie! 

i found £20 today that might be enough for the train :rofl: be over ASAP! :rofl: x


----------



## mama2b

MelanieSweets said:


> good god .... my mans a sex pest han do u want to borrow him lol
> 
> Seriously i have no libido, nothing, nada !!!
> 
> Everytime we do it its so difficult as bump gets in way i just end up in fits of giggles lol :rofl::rofl:

Snap ! 

Mine is available to. The idea of doing it at the moment makes me feel sick !


----------



## HannahGraceee

WAhayyy more for me! :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hahahaha there you go Han two offers for you ! 

I am so tired i just cant keep up ... cant wait to be normal again!! :happydance:

mind you i have to lose some of this pregnancy chub first before I start 'getting in the mood again i think lol


----------



## jenny_wren

i need to lose the double chin LOL
the rest of mes not too bad 
but my face ... the word hampster
springs to mind!!

:rofl:​


----------



## mama2b

OH had given up asking or even trying as he knows im so not interested. He did ask for bj yesterday but I told him if throw up !!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Theres a really funny video on youtube called *im bo yo*
its too offensive to put on here i think


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> OH had given up asking or even trying as he knows im so not interested. He did ask for bj yesterday but I told him if throw up !!!!!!! :rofl:

I want it so much, even me giving marc a blowjob would satisfiy me, but noooooo, "Im pregnant"


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> OH had given up asking or even trying as he knows im so not interested. He did ask for bj yesterday but I told him if throw up !!!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> I want it so much, even me giving marc a blowjob would satisfiy me, but noooooo, "Im pregnant"Click to expand...

LMAO I will send oh round then and yours can come and live with me for a few weeks !!


----------



## MelanieSweets

jenny_wren said:


> i need to lose the double chin LOL
> the rest of mes not too bad
> but my face ... the word hampster
> springs to mind!!
> 
> :rofl:​

:rofl: hamster .... dont worry babe u will lose it !! all that rushing around ... its just all on bump with me (she says)for saying that i will prob gain 2 stone in last few months :rofl:

hahaha han you got offers of random men all over the country hehe


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey ladies! DH & I have been busy working on the nursery. I need your alls advice...should we paint the top of Marissa's dresser pink? or should we leave it white? or should we paint the trim across the top pink?

Here's some picks....

Also, we did her name in pink & purple.
 



Attached Files:







100_0127.jpg
File size: 93.6 KB
Views: 3









100_0128.jpg
File size: 90.6 KB
Views: 5









100_0130.jpg
File size: 94.6 KB
Views: 4









100_0131.jpg
File size: 99.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww so cutee hunn!! :) x


----------



## JeffsWife07

Thanks hun. DH is going to paint the window sill in a few as I make dinner.

What do you think about the dresser? Leave it the way it is? Or paint more??


----------



## navarababe

Aww its lovely hun, i really need to keep posting in here, as i keep getting lost and dontknow what what to write or say, im shy :blush: lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

Thanks hun. 

I try to keep up but with the preggie brain and my college courses and trying to get everything ready for Marissa.....there's no hope of me keeping up.

:hug:


----------



## navarababe

Lol, i just find it hard to jump in middle of convo with people if u know what i mean, but i nkw most ppl in the april forum, im just shy i guess.


----------



## JeffsWife07

Awww hun. I used to be shy too but DH makes sure I am no more.
Although, he does love to embarass me out in public. He is so full of life there is no way I could stay shy around him.


----------



## navarababe

Im not shy round ex oh or anything, just on here, i find it hard to jump into convos


----------



## JeffsWife07

Ok, well........just jump right in hun. We are all friends on here and everyone has something to add to the conversation. Bless you.


----------



## navarababe

LOL ill try, you are alll sooooooo nice on here and gave me tons of advise :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I used to be shy on here at the begining of my pregnancy now i come on here daily and am a couple addict, ive almost mad 1000 posts in here alone! :rofl: x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Im sooooooo bored!!!

What u all up 2? Im goin down council AGAIN tomorrow...gettin so sick of the stupid people!!

Jeffswife- defo think u shud paint the top of it pink!! Its well pretty!! xx


----------



## princessttc

Lol, time is going soooo slow atm:blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Arghh why did my brother have to come home! he said he wouldnt!!! :cry:


----------



## mariucha77

it's snowing again! time to shower and go out for my obstetrician appointment.
catch with you later. Have a nice day!!


----------



## danapeter36

Oh girlies never got to the mw yesterday coz of the snow, so I see a mw on Wed next week...how are we all?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im rubbish! my brother is a complete prick! he said to my mum he wouldnt come back, now shes on hoiliday what does he do? come back


----------



## danapeter36

Lol blatantly coz your mum and dad are away and he wants to annoy you.
When do they get back Han?


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Lol blatantly coz your mum and dad are away and he wants to annoy you.
> When do they get back Han?



Tuesday morning :( He has to go back to work sunday night tho 
Every time he is here he hits me and its not fair :(


----------



## Faerie

He hits you??


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh when hes drunk, 2 weeks ago he wasnt even drunk and pushed me 3 times while i was at the top of the stairs!

and he doenst understand why im scared of him and dont want him here while my mum and dad are away


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Chas I would paint the top of it!! I'm a sucker for pink :cloud9:

I'm watching Baby's room. ARGH!

There is a woman giving birth.. I'm so NOT going to be able to do this!!! 

And I saw the size of the epidural needle.. I almost threw up my breakfast.. 

Awwww but now the baby is sooo cute!! 

I can't believe due date is 61 days away!! In 2 days time it will be 8th Feb so officially 2 months :shock::shock:

I'm scared :blush:

xXx


----------



## danapeter36

Ash you'll be fine!!! Your body has been preparing for this for months!
xxx


----------



## Faerie

HannahGraceee said:


> yeh when hes drunk, 2 weeks ago he wasnt even drunk and pushed me 3 times while i was at the top of the stairs!
> 
> and he doenst understand why im scared of him and dont want him here while my mum and dad are away

Oh my fuck, I would not want him in the house at all!! That's terrible. I know he's your brother but seriously I would have someone remove him...


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thanks hun :blush:

I'm a big wuss!!

I'm really struggling with my backache at the moment, apparently midwives can give you a support to use.. but when I told my midwife I was really struggling she basically said it was part of pregnant and to have good posture (I always have good posture but no matter what position I'm in my back kills me!) 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Faerie said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> yeh when hes drunk, 2 weeks ago he wasnt even drunk and pushed me 3 times while i was at the top of the stairs!
> 
> and he doenst understand why im scared of him and dont want him here while my mum and dad are away
> 
> Oh my fuck, I would not want him in the house at all!! That's terrible. I know he's your brother but seriously I would have someone remove him...Click to expand...

I know! hes 23 years old he should know better! he thinks im worthless and need to get a job! do you know any one that are hiring 30+ weeks pregnant 17 year olds? if yes i would be working there by now!!!!! 
My oldest brother said its his house aswell and these nothing i can do about it! and i could go stay at his till tuesday but why would i wanna slept on a sofa and he should be the one that leaves not me! im the one the does the tiding and takes the dogs for walks and wakes my sister up for school!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Han.. he is such a penis!!!

Is marc staying round any more this week??

We won't want your bro repeating what he did last time :hugs::hugs:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Awww Han.. he is such a penis!!!
> 
> Is marc staying round any more this week??
> 
> We won't want your bro repeating what he did last time :hugs::hugs:
> 
> xXx

Yeh hes staying round tonight till tuesday but dont wanna tell marc that my brothe is home, cos he might not wanna stay any more, he doesnt like him either


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning, Han that is so not on!!

Tell him to remove himself!

I am home again i do feel guilty now though lol ! 
and bored .. not sure i like this being at home malarky i like to be busy! 

My man attempted to get to work came home and is now trying to get there again ..... he never gives up but it would of been nice to have him here for the day :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> Morning, Han that is so not on!!
> 
> Tell him to remove himself!
> 
> I am home again i do feel guilty now though lol !
> and bored .. not sure i like this being at home malarky i like to be busy!
> 
> My man attempted to get to work came home and is now trying to get there again ..... he never gives up but it would of been nice to have him here for the day :(

I saw your status on facebook lol :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww melanie don't feel guilty!!

My OH has gone to work today, he started at 7am (got up at 5.15) I made him breakfast & a coffee and then went back to bed.. I feel bad because he is being the 'bread winner' and I'm just the lazy student haha

My ante natal class got cancelled yesterday, they are doing it next thursday but that is OHs birthday so my class isn't until 12th March!! I'll be 36 + 1 by then.. hope I won't be too big by then :rofl:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Awww melanie don't feel guilty!!
> 
> My OH has gone to work today, he started at 7am (got up at 5.15) I made him breakfast & a coffee and then went back to bed.. I feel bad because he is being the 'bread winner' and I'm just the lazy student haha
> 
> My ante natal class got cancelled yesterday, they are doing it next thursday but that is OHs birthday so my class isn't until 12th March!! I'll be 36 + 1 by then.. hope I won't be too big by then :rofl:
> 
> xXx

My Antenatal classes start on the 3rd of march(34+6) till the 24th of march(27+6) hopefully i dont pop during my class! :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

lol i know but i cant help it ...... and talking to my friends who made it to work too ... i was half ready though got my wellies out the cupboard and everything !!!

i knw han ... i was so happy he was here for the day .. and he has gone ... maybe its the thought of spending the day with me :rofl:

omg queen .. your anti natal classes are going to be really late, mind u I have mine on 21st March ... so I should shut up really haa


----------



## Faerie

I'm off work too, and being made to feel guilty by my colleagues :( They can screw off, I'm in pain in the office plus I only passed my driving test last week - I'm scared to drive in the snow!!

Melanie is there lots where you are? Forgotten where you live again :dohh:

Aaargh Han I'm so cross for you! I can't believe that you would be the one expected to find someone else to stay because your brother is being a prick!


----------



## danapeter36

Mel we tried once and failed so gave up hehe. So I am here for the day!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Haha I hope they don't do the whole introducing bit.. 

Hi I'm Ashleigh, This is Dan, I'm 36 weeks.. Don't get too close or I could Pop all over ya!! :rofl::rofl:

xXx


----------



## MelanieSweets

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

He's home again he has been defeated .... my snow buddies home !!! lol me happy again now .... :happydance:

I am in milton hun .. near abingdon out in the sticks your in Headington arent you !!


----------



## Faerie

Yep, in Headington. My office is in Kennington, all my colleagues either live in Kennington or Abingdon and yet they're bitching because I haven't come in. Ok so I know Headinton isn't that far but...

My DH is stuck in Paris :cry: I want him home!! My cousin is coming over later so I'm going to make some biscuits.

Are you at the JR Melanie? Can't believe they don't do hospital tours! It sucks.


----------



## HannahGraceee

i just made a massive snow ball, worked myself a tad to hard, but my sister trood on dog poo, nearly wet myself!! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ewww dog poo :rofl::rofl:

I can't believe how many women in America have c sections!! 

I honestly never thought they were so common!!

xXx


----------



## danapeter36

I am in Thame, well Moreton lol, and no way of me going anywhere!


----------



## danapeter36

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Ewww dog poo :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I can't believe how many women in America have c sections!!
> 
> I honestly never thought they were so common!!
> 
> xXx

TBH its like a trend there, my aunt told me (she lives in oc california). As its easier to like have a tummy tuck after birth etc. Very into their looks across the pond! Thats what I was told anyways!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm glad I don't live over there.. I think I'd feel guilty any time I ate anything!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah esp in California, my aunt was told she was fat she is a 12-14 for crying out loud and she's tall!


----------



## HannahGraceee

its weird over there i think - Loads of people are obsesed over there looks and weight, but all the food places give MASSIVE portions for cheap money


----------



## danapeter36

yeah like a megasaurus big mac and stuff and drinks that look like buckets!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ughhh evil people!!

Note to self NEVER go over there!!

The trend is slowly making its way over here though.. Pre pregnancy I was a size 10-12 and I always thought I was fat. My sister is 13 (tall) and a size 8-10 and she thinks she is like obese.

I blame the media (always fun to blame it on that!!) 

I have to stop eating.. I'm getting really bad heart burn and I've found the only thing that stops it is eating.. 

I've had 4 hot cross huns (I'm addicted) and a bowl of cereal already today :blush:

xXx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Faerie said:


> Yep, in Headington. My office is in Kennington, all my colleagues either live in Kennington or Abingdon and yet they're bitching because I haven't come in. Ok so I know Headinton isn't that far but...
> 
> My DH is stuck in Paris :cry: I want him home!! My cousin is coming over later so I'm going to make some biscuits.
> 
> Are you at the JR Melanie? Can't believe they don't do hospital tours! It sucks.

Aww stuff them sweetheart .... Oxfordshire is one of the worst counties affected !! Dont u dare feel guilty ! i did for a bit but now mans home i dont hee! xx 

Whats your man doing in Paris hun ? how exciting. 

I would usually have the baby at JR but i want to have mine at a local maternity unit in Wallingford its meants to be lovely, theres only 4 beds but they spoil you rotten they do tours hun x


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Ughhh evil people!!
> 
> Note to self NEVER go over there!!
> 
> The trend is slowly making its way over here though.. Pre pregnancy I was a size 10-12 and I always thought I was fat. My sister is 13 (tall) and a size 8-10 and she thinks she is like obese.
> 
> I blame the media (always fun to blame it on that!!)
> 
> I have to stop eating.. I'm getting really bad heart burn and I've found the only thing that stops it is eating..
> 
> I've had 4 hot cross huns (I'm addicted) and a bowl of cereal already today :blush:
> 
> xXx

Marcs far far too in looks, not his mine!.. hes too concerned about what other people think then his own mind! 
He wants me back to my pre-pregancny weight in a year


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Ughhh evil people!!
> 
> Note to self NEVER go over there!!
> 
> The trend is slowly making its way over here though.. Pre pregnancy I was a size 10-12 and I always thought I was fat. My sister is 13 (tall) and a size 8-10 and she thinks she is like obese.
> 
> I blame the media (always fun to blame it on that!!)
> 
> I have to stop eating.. I'm getting really bad heart burn and I've found the only thing that stops it is eating..
> 
> I've had 4 hot cross huns (I'm addicted) and a bowl of cereal already today :blush:
> 
> xXx
> 
> Marcs far far too in looks, not his mine!.. hes too concerned about what other people think then his own mind!
> He wants me back to my pre-pregancny weight in a yearClick to expand...

:shock::shock::shock:

Well I think you are a very beautiful lady (and a fellow gemini.. we rock!!) there are very few women who put on little weight/lose weight during pregnancy..

It will be easy for you to get back to pre pregnancy weight... and you shall have the support of me and no doubt all the other ladies.. I know I want to get back to pre pregnancy weight as soon as possible too.. But I'm doing it for me not for Dan!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

F*ck what other people think hun (well apart from me.. I speak sense!!)

xXx


----------



## Faerie

A year? I think Miguel has some warped idea that I'll have popped back to pre-pregnancy size within a month :rofl: He keeps pointing out how much icecream I'm eating, he's likely to get punched.

He's in Paris because he's a pilot and that's where he's been for the last couple of days, they've not been able to fly anywhere!

I have to have mine at the JR because he has a congenital defect, wish I could have a more natural birth but I've gotta be induced :cry:

Ohhh Dana I was going to move near Thame as there was a job there, but then I didn't get it.


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah I am not bothered about my weight due to pregnancy, to be fair its my own fault I ate a packet of jammy dodgers just now, not the babys lol. I will be hoping to give myself a year but I am not really fussed about being what I was before pregnancy, life is no fun without biscuits!


----------



## Faerie

Y'know those cadbury animal biscuits? Well yesterday I decided I just had to have those, ate half the box!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Life is no fun without chips for me!! 

I could eat them constantly (that or sandwiches!!) 

A part of me feels slightly guilty ever time I eat something naughty but then I think this is 9 months out of my life that I'm not allowed to diet, I've dieted for YEARS it is soo nice to have a break!!

Dan wouldn't dare say anything about what I'm eating because he knows I would stop speaking to him/get really upset and very depressed! I get the comments from my mother instead :hissy:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Ladies wth breast feeding and exercise specially pushing those buggies in the sunshine in the summer :happydance:
we will all prob lose weight natually, i am going to just get back on that treadmill asap! 

Dana oh Thame isnt far at all ... :) will you be having babe @ JR too or High Wycombe? 

Awww pilot what a nice job, my man wants to get his pilots license eventually, bet you want him to come home asap :)


----------



## danapeter36

High Wycombe def, its gorgeous there in the delivery suites...
Ash...mmmm chip sandwiches! Your a genius!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Marc firstly said i had a month or he would dump me and he said it really seriously and i started crying he didnt think i would take it seriously he told me he was only joking tho lol 

i cant wait to diet! im such a goon! 

i cant wait to dye my hair and look pretty and shop in the none maternity section!!!! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> High Wycombe def, its gorgeous there in the delivery suites...
> Ash...mmmm chip sandwiches! Your a genius!

I want a fish finger sandwhich, but we dont have any fish fingers i dont think, and its to slippy to go over town :(:cry::rofl:


----------



## Faerie

When I moved to the UK my plan was to get my pilots licence too, as funnily enough it's cheaper here than anywhere else. But then I got pregnant, and anyway with studying for my diploma and working tbh I probably wouldn't have been able to do it. I want to do it at some point though.

I think when we're back in France it will be easier for me to lose weight, lots of hills to push the buggy up and I love walking around there.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1002235&l=7e5f3&id=505865752


----------



## Faerie

I cannot wait to have my hair done!! I know you can get it done when your pregnant... but I've just left it.


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awww .... are you moving back to france then hun ??

I don know why we worry so much about weight its 9 months out of our lifes and we're carrying a little life in here ..... our men should be honoured really and accept our beautiful curves :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh yes I'm really looking forward to dyeing my hair!! Just got to decide if I want to go lighter or darker! 

Going shoe shopping and eventually go underwear shopping!! :happydance::happydance:

Haha Dana I can't eat chips & bread together, just too many carbs for me.. it has to be one or the other!! But if I do start craving them I shall blame you :rofl:

As people say it takes 9 months to put on so you should give yourself 9 months for it to come off!! 

The great thing about having an April baby is.. the weather will be starting to get better, Strawberry season starts in May (YAY!!!!) and salads are so much more appetising in warmer months!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Faerie

MelanieSweets said:


> Awww .... are you moving back to france then hun ??
> 
> I don know why we worry so much about weight its 9 months out of our lifes and we're carrying a little life in here ..... our men should be honoured really and accept our beautiful curves :)

Well Miguel certainly accepts the boobies!! Think the baby will have a fight on it's hands for those ;)

Yep, moving back in June, can't afford to stay here.


----------



## Faerie

I want some chips now.


----------



## HannahGraceee

stewberrys YUMM!! :)

whens your birthday ash??


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

13th June :happydance::happydance:

We now know why we are so similar Han :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Marc might not be staying round now :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:cry::cry:

Why not Hun?!?
:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

hes mum wants to go out, and need him to baby sit..:(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww that sucks! 

Could you not go round to his?? 

:hugs:


----------



## hayley x

Heyy!! hows everyone today? xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:hi::hi::hi:

I'm good thanks.. well apart from my epic backache *sob sob*

How are you hun?!?! 

:hugs:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Awww that sucks!
> 
> Could you not go round to his??
> 
> :hugs:

I have work 2moz :( now i'll proberly be home alone with the twat:cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> Heyy!! hows everyone today? xx

Hiya hunnn!!!

Im good thanks, its snowing loads hopefully no work for me 2moz :rofl: x

you?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Faerie said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Awww .... are you moving back to france then hun ??
> 
> I don know why we worry so much about weight its 9 months out of our lifes and we're carrying a little life in here ..... our men should be honoured really and accept our beautiful curves :)
> 
> Well Miguel certainly accepts the boobies!! Think the baby will have a fight on it's hands for those ;)
> 
> Yep, moving back in June, can't afford to stay here.Click to expand...

Yeh my man likes the boobies too .. weird now i think there really starting to prepare themself for breast feeding there rock solid though ! 

Shame your going back in June, is it because you want to go back though hun?? x you lot are all making me hungry minx's :hissy:


----------



## jenny_wren

afternoon girlies :)

my placentas moved 
*hugh five*:happydance:
weights dead on 4 lbs 3 oz!!
shes got a tiny head and a little belly
bless her!:cloud9:
but apart from thats shes perfect

me however - dodgy blood pressure
and protein in my wee wee
gotta go to the mw every week
and i gets another scan!!
hehehe:happydance:

didn't get scan pics
was no point couldn't see
a bloody thing lol:hissy:
and shes facing my back so
blah!
and and and i didn't have to 
pay to park!!:happydance:

xx​


----------



## MelanieSweets

jenny_wren said:


> afternoon girlies :)
> 
> my placentas moved
> *hugh five*:happydance:
> weights dead on 4 lbs 3 oz!!
> shes got a tiny head and a little belly
> bless her!:cloud9:
> but apart from thats shes perfect
> 
> me however - dodgy blood pressure
> and protein in my wee wee
> gotta go to the mw every week
> and i gets another scan!!
> hehehe:happydance:
> 
> didn't get scan pics
> was no point couldn't see
> a bloody thing lol:hissy:
> and shes facing my back so
> blah!
> and and and i didn't have to
> pay to park!!:happydance:
> 
> xx​

Awwwww Jenny ... thats fabalicious ... so pleased for you :happydance: you must be so so pleased! but good thing about being monitored is that you get lots of attention from midwifes and extra scans .... I am quite jeolous as long as theres nothing wrong with you though !!! bless you .... :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> afternoon girlies :)
> 
> my placentas moved
> *hugh five*:happydance:
> weights dead on 4 lbs 3 oz!!
> shes got a tiny head and a little belly
> bless her!:cloud9:
> but apart from thats shes perfect
> 
> me however - dodgy blood pressure
> and protein in my wee wee
> gotta go to the mw every week
> and i gets another scan!!
> hehehe:happydance:
> 
> didn't get scan pics
> was no point couldn't see
> a bloody thing lol:hissy:
> and shes facing my back so
> blah!
> and and and i didn't have to
> pay to park!!:happydance:
> 
> xx​

Congratulations about the plecenta hun!! :):) :happydance:

I just had a melted kitkat was lushh!! :)

Im only staying online for the next 45 mins, marc will be here at 4, need a tidy the house, have a bath and get changed before he gets here :) :hugs::happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Jen I'm so pleased everything is spot on!! 
(Well for the baby anyway)

I would love to know how much my LO weighs now!! :cloud9::cloud9:

My sisters and I have just made a coffee cake!
:happydance::happydance:

Awww Han that sucks lots n lots
Guess your sister is going out??

:hugs:

Haha I'm in such a huggy mood today :blush:

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

thankies girlies
:hugs:

im just glad i can have baby
whatever way i like
:happydance::happydance:

shame i couldn't have 
any nice piccies
but yay!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Awww Jen I'm so pleased everything is spot on!!
> (Well for the baby anyway)
> 
> I would love to know how much my LO weighs now!! :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> My sisters and I have just made a coffee cake!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Awww Han that sucks lots n lots
> Guess your sister is going out??
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Haha I'm in such a huggy mood today :blush:
> 
> xXx

Lol Ashhy i guess you didnt read my reply to jenn! marcs coming round at 4 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

He doesnt no Matt is here tho hopefully he leaves


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm bored!

Dan doesn't get home for 3 hours!! :hissy:

What shall I do!?!

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

you could pin a fake tail onto
your shirt and chase it for
a few hours lol
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Help me think of make up to buy :) x


----------



## danapeter36

Haha Jen ya got me with that one 
I just did something stupid :(

Peter got me these gorgeous fairies that sit either side of the fireplace. I fell asleep and when I woke up kicked my legs out and broke one of the fairies wings off! Well upset!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Han I love Avon, I am addicted coz a girl at work brings in the catalogues, I like their eye pencils that have built in eye shadow on the end, they are sooooooo cool, I like the silver one xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

They dont havea shop tho :( i need make up now! lol


----------



## Faerie

jenny_wren said:


> you could pin a fake tail onto
> your shirt and chase it for
> a few hours lol
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

jenny_wren said:


> afternoon girlies :)
> 
> my placentas moved
> *hugh five*:happydance:
> weights dead on 4 lbs 3 oz!!
> shes got a tiny head and a little belly
> bless her!:cloud9:
> but apart from thats shes perfect
> 
> me however - dodgy blood pressure
> and protein in my wee wee
> gotta go to the mw every week
> and i gets another scan!!
> hehehe:happydance:
> 
> didn't get scan pics
> was no point couldn't see
> a bloody thing lol:hissy:
> and shes facing my back so
> blah!
> and and and i didn't have to
> pay to park!!:happydance:
> 
> xx​


Yay thats so great, I am sure that you're pretty healthy too right now, and they just wanna keep an eye on you!

I loved learning how big my little one is. Mine has a huge head and a huge belly, so I am jealous that yours has a small head. I told Hannah I was gonna give birth to an elephant! Mine weighed just under what yours does at 28 weeks, so I reckon your measuring 2 weeks ahead is that what they said?

I got a pic from my last scan but its pretty rubbish her heads so big its just her head and her nose!:blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Haha Jen ya got me with that one
> I just did something stupid :(
> 
> Peter got me these gorgeous fairies that sit either side of the fireplace. I fell asleep and when I woke up kicked my legs out and broke one of the fairies wings off! Well upset!!!

:rofl:
and 
:hugs:

im always smacking things about
lol

xx​


----------



## Faerie

MelanieSweets said:


> Yeh my man likes the boobies too .. weird now i think there really starting to prepare themself for breast feeding there rock solid though !
> 
> Shame your going back in June, is it because you want to go back though hun?? x you lot are all making me hungry minx's :hissy:

Well, I'm going to miss my sisters... but I am looking forward to moving back there. I feel more chilled and it's my home.

I ate a big bowl of chips and they were goooood! I'm baking macaroons now, not sure if they're going to work out or not, the recipe said "make into balls" but my mixture was far to slushy to make into balls...


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Yay thats so great, I am sure that you're pretty healthy too right now, and they just wanna keep an eye on you!
> 
> I loved learning how big my little one is. Mine has a huge head and a huge belly, so I am jealous that yours has a small head. I told Hannah I was gonna give birth to an elephant! Mine weighed just under what yours does at 28 weeks, so I reckon your measuring 2 weeks ahead is that what they said?
> 
> I got a pic from my last scan but its pretty rubbish her heads so big its just her head and her nose!:blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


an elephant!!! :rofl::rofl:
shes got a tiny tiny head its miles
under average lol
atleast your will be a preportioned
elephant!! :rofl:
mines gonna be a buddha!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think i found my hospital bag!
 



Attached Files:







HB.jpg
File size: 92.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## danapeter36

Jen my babys head measured at THIRTY FOUR weeks!!! I was only 28 weeks when they said that! I not going to be able to walk for years after she's born!!! Seriously, I haven't thought about it till you said about yours! How am I going to buy her hats...she'll fit mine!


----------



## danapeter36

Han that bag is hawt!!!
Mine is from Avon!!! It's got great big pink daisies on it its similar to one I saw Nicole Richie with in Heat so I had to have it!


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Jen my babys head measured at THIRTY FOUR weeks!!! I was only 28 weeks when they said that! I not going to be able to walk for years after she's born!!! Seriously, I haven't thought about it till you said about yours! How am I going to buy her hats...she'll fit mine!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
ouch is the only word that
springs to mind!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I bet marc wont let me get it :( :hissy: ill have to ask him when he gets here


----------



## jenny_wren

why do you need to ask him?!?!
your money!!

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha Jen that amused me sooo much! 

Dana you shall be walking like John Wayne if your little girls head gets any bigger!! :hugs:

I love avon!! .. I have the silver eye liner with silver eye shadow at the other end.. it is fab!! 

I think I might go make a list of all the baby stuff I have :cloud9::cloud9:

I need food first though!

xXx

P.S..... Han that bag is HOT!! 

Go buy!! I want it!!


----------



## danapeter36

Beg and cry and flutter your eye lashes you have to have that bag!!! Lol
And Jen I know, I can't stop thinking about it! My little heffalump baby!


----------



## danapeter36

Walking like John Wayne is the least of my probs.
I will be walking like I need a dump bad when she engages! Can you imagine, my hips are going to have to move a LOT outwards haha.
Yeah that silver eyeshadow is the best I am so tempted to get it in purple too!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

danapeter36 said:


> And Jen I know, I can't stop thinking about it! My little heffalump baby!

My thoughts exactly:shock:
Been there and done that, 10lbs 14 bloody ounces later and OMG it hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!:cry:


----------



## jenny_wren

:hugs:
x​


----------



## jenny_wren

xxxjacquixxx said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> And Jen I know, I can't stop thinking about it! My little heffalump baby!
> 
> My thoughts exactly:shock:
> Been there and done that, 10lbs 14 bloody ounces later and OMG it hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!:cry:Click to expand...

ouch
:hugs:

x​


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Jacqui we're in this together!!!
I cannot believe it I am TINY how am I baking a big un?! I mean I would rather she was big than small for her dates but you know how I feel lol xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I do Dana :hugs: I gotta admit it scares the hell outa me too. Im not petite though, just average...so I suppose thats something, and I know I can fit an 11lber through my pelvis if worse comes to worse! :rofl: 
One thing I do have to say though hun, the labour was the easiest Ive been through. Because she was so big she came down the birth canal quickly..ok, ok, her head hurt like hell and it took them 20 mins to get her shoulders out but quickest labour Ive had!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Marc said its too much money!!! Why cant it be from topshop i have vouchers!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol thanks Jacqui that does make me feel a bit better...Imagine if your Leo and my Alayna grow up and have babies, now that would be one monster baby!!! Hahaha


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Hannah tell him you can use it again and again and say its really great quality and that its exactly the right size, make it sound like the bag to end all bags!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

danapeter36 said:


> Lol thanks Jacqui that does make me feel a bit better...Imagine if your Leo and my Alayna grow up and have babies, now that would be one monster baby!!! Hahaha

:rofl: 

Hannah, just cry.....it usually works with me!:rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

its your money though
if you want it go get it lol
tell marc he either gives you
sex or you get the bag!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww hun why not have a look in Primark to see if they have any sexy bags.. 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL 
he will be here in 45 mins so i better start tidying up or he will be cross :rofl: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know its my money, but i have a go at him when he goes out and spends his money


----------



## MelanieSweets

Faerie said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Yeh my man likes the boobies too .. weird now i think there really starting to prepare themself for breast feeding there rock solid though !
> 
> Shame your going back in June, is it because you want to go back though hun?? x you lot are all making me hungry minx's :hissy:
> 
> Well, I'm going to miss my sisters... but I am looking forward to moving back there. I feel more chilled and it's my home.
> 
> I ate a big bowl of chips and they were goooood! I'm baking macaroons now, not sure if they're going to work out or not, the recipe said "make into balls" but my mixture was far to slushy to make into balls...Click to expand...

How did you get on with the macaroons faerie ?? 

Hot bag Han .... also have a little look on ebay there pretty good !! x x x:happydance:

My man snuck out and got me mc d's but it didnt fill me up hehehe .... hungry again ..... heffalump that i am


----------



## Faerie

Definitely check out ebay Han, I am an ebay addict! Also you could try and sell your Topshop vouchers maybe?

The macaroons are yummy yummy, I've had two already :blush: my cousin came over so we pied on macaroons and jaffa cakes.

Mmmmm, MaccyD's sounds good right now too!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Jenny??


----------



## MelanieSweets

lush faerie sounds yummo .... i could make brownies actually but i am to lazy !! 

My man dragged me out to go and get his computer chair (as he reserved a massive comfy one from argos cause he does a lot of work from home) i put wellies on and we went up there and it closed 2mins before we got there .. so went to the next towns argos closed also ... then rang up another towns one closing at 6pm .. we had 20mins to get there but wasnt sure we would make it .. so we went to Oxford .... that was also closed .. we ended up getting it from PC World .. what a nightmare my man just NEVER gives up .....when he wants something he has to get it now !! 

So that was my last few hours glad to be home actually haaa x


----------



## mama2b

Evening everyone, how you all feeling ?

I went to the chiropractor today as the pain was unbearable !! Cost me £35 but my back is so much better, she said I should stop working asap !


----------



## HannahGraceee

Just watching eastenders, and if you take the first abortion pill, what would happen if you dont take the 2nd one?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hmm interesting question Han but I have no idea! Sorry... why you asking hun?! 

Since I last posted I've spent all day going through mine and Dans bedroom putting things where they belong, sorting through my thousands of pairs of shoes/bags etc 

Then I wrote a huge list of what we have for the baby so I'll be writing that up soon :happydance::happydance:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

just wondering really


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well I'm going to bed..

My back is causing me so much pain I want to cry and cry!!

Na night girlies

xXx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awww queen your so organised we need to sort out our bedroom, we want to put cot at end of bed ..... awww i cant wait .... 

So exciting, i cant wait to pretty up the cot and put in gorgeous bedding our rooms going to be a little baby haven :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nighhtt ashy!


----------



## hayley x

hannah -i was watchin tht too n i think yesterday th lady sed th first tablet detatches th embryo frm th womb n th 2nd tablet flushes it out, so i guess if she didnt hav th 2nd tablet she wud either miscrriage naurally or th baby wouldnt develop as it should? nt sure tho....? xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey ladies how u all doing?

So i went to the council today and Finally got things rolling, i opted to go private and they will help me with rent while im on maternity leave....then when baby is 1 i will be able to get a 2 bed council place! If i got a council place now they wud ony give me a 1 bed and if i go private i can get 2 bed! Sooooo by the end of this month i should have a place sorted out! Thank god this has been goin on since November so glad its sorted!!!

xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Just watching eastenders, and if you take the first abortion pill, what would happen if you dont take the 2nd one?

baby comes out ...
you bleed alot
i had a friend who had an abortion
this way and it was not pretty!!
but she toke both obviously
taking the first one i spose yea
you'd miscarry or bubby just
wouldn't grow and die inside
nice thought!!
google it!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey ladies how u all doing?
> 
> So i went to the council today and Finally got things rolling, i opted to go private and they will help me with rent while im on maternity leave....then when baby is 1 i will be able to get a 2 bed council place! If i got a council place now they wud ony give me a 1 bed and if i go private i can get 2 bed! Sooooo by the end of this month i should have a place sorted out! Thank god this has been goin on since November so glad its sorted!!!
> 
> xxx

i'm doing exactly the same :happydance:
going on since october tho lol

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I want mine and Dans own place!!

Because I went through our room yesterday and then when he came home from work he was tired I had to quickly move lots of things out the way so he had room to get on the bed & go to sleep.. so now in one corner there is loads of bags and he is getting annoyed because he can't find anything he needs to make himself pretty (hairdryer/straighteners) 

My back was so bad last night I ended up having a boiling hot bath and nearly passing out :dohh: and Dan continued to tell me off for doing too much, he said I should've waited until Sunday to organise things so he could help me with lifting etc etc.. but I could guarantee Sunday would come and it would get put off till next week.. 

I'm definitely nesting (but only in Lincoln.. in Leicester I sleep lots hehe) 

Hope you are all okay!!! (Sorry to be a moaning minnie)

xXx


----------



## mz_jackie86

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I want mine and Dans own place!!
> 
> Because I went through our room yesterday and then when he came home from work he was tired I had to quickly move lots of things out the way so he had room to get on the bed & go to sleep.. so now in one corner there is loads of bags and he is getting annoyed because he can't find anything he needs to make himself pretty (hairdryer/straighteners)
> 
> My back was so bad last night I ended up having a boiling hot bath and nearly passing out :dohh: and Dan continued to tell me off for doing too much, he said I should've waited until Sunday to organise things so he could help me with lifting etc etc.. but I could guarantee Sunday would come and it would get put off till next week..
> 
> I'm definitely nesting (but only in Lincoln.. in Leicester I sleep lots hehe)
> 
> Hope you are all okay!!! (Sorry to be a moaning minnie)
> 
> xXx


Hey hun, know exactly what u mean!
Been scrubbin hse today and my bro and sis just do fuck all but mess the place up and annoy me, alhough my sis asked if i wanted help but she dont do it right! Plus my room is buildin up of shit for baby and my new place its a joke!!!! 
They gone out and i now feel like im gunna pass out if i dnt stop..seriously need this baby out of me its causin me too much jip! xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Is it one of those days today? Im feeling really irritable, kids are driving me crackers, parrots squawking, everything is PISSING ME OFF!!
If I shout 'Pack it in!' on more time my blood pressure is gonna go through the roof!:hissy:
Argggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Sorry for the rant:blush:


----------



## danapeter36

Jackie - I am still around babes, just been soooooooooooo busy it's been untrue. Car trouble (again) all to do with the accident blah blah blah and then there's been work and stuff. I need to text you!!! I have my mw next week, well overdue because she's a biatch and she's got 3 weeks off (again) and never told anyone! So I have to see someone else, and am going to do all I can to complain about her to this other mw!

Jacqui - Oh babes, I know how you feel. Some kids next door were shouting lots this morning when I was trying to sleep, felt like going out there and punching their parents in the face!


----------



## danapeter36

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I want mine and Dans own place!!
> 
> Because I went through our room yesterday and then when he came home from work he was tired I had to quickly move lots of things out the way so he had room to get on the bed & go to sleep.. so now in one corner there is loads of bags and he is getting annoyed because he can't find anything he needs to make himself pretty (hairdryer/straighteners)
> 
> My back was so bad last night I ended up having a boiling hot bath and nearly passing out :dohh: and Dan continued to tell me off for doing too much, he said I should've waited until Sunday to organise things so he could help me with lifting etc etc.. but I could guarantee Sunday would come and it would get put off till next week..
> 
> I'm definitely nesting (but only in Lincoln.. in Leicester I sleep lots hehe)
> 
> Hope you are all okay!!! (Sorry to be a moaning minnie)
> 
> xXx

Aw Ashy please be careful?! I don't mean to sound like your mother, but please rest up lots, you and I suffer with the dreaded epic back ache and it's really not good to do too much. Forget nesting for now babe, think more in the region of 'slobbing about'. It may not be attractive but you know those biscuits are calling to you and you know you want to watch a film and fall asleep to it! :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello ladies xx :hi:

What a gorgeous afternoon it is here .... but the snow is still there .. or slush!! 

How ru Dana ?? and yes Ashy rest up ...I am also am suffering from backache I get it in a little spot on middle of lower back ... it kills ...!!

Jacqui awww sounds like your having a nightmare day, tell everyone to shut it whilst you rest hehehe x 

x M x


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi everyone!
It sounds like a lot of us are nesting. I am sitting here looking around trying to find something I haven't already cleaned. I cleaned yesterday and the day before and now the only rooms left in the house are the laundry room and my son's room. I think I will hit them today.

Ashy ~ Rest sweetie.......don't over do it.:hugs:

I can always tell when I need to take a break and put my feet up.

Everyone have a great weekend!

jackie ~ tell everyone to leave so you can rest.:hugs:

jacqui ~ :hugs: sounds like your day is going like my week did hun. Find a nice quite place in your home and get away from everyone for a few minutes....bubble bath, maybe?

dana ~ so sorry to hear about the car trouble hun.
take care :hugs:

Melanie ~ It's suppose to be 60 here today and hopefully all of this snow will melt away.
:hugs:

DH is going back to work today.:happydance: He only got to work 1 day last week.:dohh:

:hug:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol babe I only worked one day hehe. Wed!

Mel - MY CAR IS HERE!!! Baby is in my ribs but MY CAR IS HERE! lol.

Hugs xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girls


----------



## mama2b

Hi Hannah hows ur day been ? ive been working :hissy: which has wrecked my back even more....


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks for the cuddles girls, feel a bit better now:hugs:

Im still feeling really ratty, god help OH when he comes home.:blush:

Ive done a bit of cleaning & washing this morning but my back started hurting then my fanny bone did! Bloody SPD, cant do nowt even if I wanted to with it!:hissy:

Im gonna have to ring m/w next week to see about getting some crutches to use round the house, Im not gonna be able to walk soon my back is gonna totally give up, I know it!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Hi Han:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hunn! im good thanks you?? work was alright today for me actually lol x


----------



## MelanieSweets

Yay Dana Yay :hugs: thats great ! xx bet your chuffed! 

aww jacqui poor love ....... 

Oh hello there Han :hi:

anyone doing anything exciting this Sat night? xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Dana!! What car did u get???
Ill give u my new number cos i had to change it cos of my ex doin ma head in so he wont have it till baby is born lol!

I cant wait till baby is here now seriously getin impatient!!! Anyone doing anythin tonight!??? xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Good morning girlies!! 

Hope you are all okay (seems like we all had an emotional Saturday haha)

:hugs::hugs:

I have a new pain to deal with.. I slept dead funny and now my shoulder is killing! Sometimes I feel like banging my head against a brick wall.. just one thing after another!! :dohh:

I don't know if anyone else agrees but even though I know time has to pass.. it just feels like 8th April is never going to get here!! (2 months!!!!)

xXx


----------



## Laura--x

I have to wait untill the end of april! Imagine how long that will take :(


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning, I woke upto a little being wedged under my left rib .... i think babe misses daddy already! 

(He went to Belgium this morning) hope everyone else slept ok .... 

:)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Morning Girls!!!

2 MONTHS!!


----------



## danapeter36

woo hoo!!! or less...if you give birth at 37 weeks han!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol woooo :):) x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It could be five weeks.. that is 1 month and 1 week!! ARGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

We are so excitable :rofl::rofl:

xXx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha well my actual EDD is 10th April as you prob all know, just kept my ticker all along and havent changed it lol. The 19th is a sentimental date for me, and since my date only changed a month ago, I still go by the date given to me at 8 weeks. So that means I will be early probably whatever happens if that makes sense lol. Also makes me feel better about her size  ('she's so big because she's actually 9 days older than my ticker due date' lol)

I am off out to my fil's for dinner, yay! Eating pizza before I go of course!


----------



## HannahGraceee

My EDD was the 6th of april

I cant wait to eat!! ive got chicken burgers and chips in the oven!! :) gonna have em with a nice bit of coleslaw! :) wooo! x


----------



## mz_jackie86

im hungry...trying to get my sister to cook for me lol........think she will woopwoop!!!!

wot u all up 2 2day???xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Han your making me hungry !!! 

Just had milkybar ..... but now want more chocolate ...big mistake!


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL i made cookies too!

I guess my predicts are rubbish, i predicted one of us girls would go the 7th of feb, guess not lol or there just kept quiet about it 

Alot of April mummies are due the 29th too


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi girlies!!
How is everyone today?
I just got my lazy butt out of bed (12pm my time). DH worked 12 hours last night and didn't get home until 2:30am. Then we sat up until almost 4am talking (mostly about our Sims 2 game).:dohh:

I'm hungry and think I'm going to fix me some toast for now.

I hope everyone is having a good day.

Where's Mandy? I know she is supposed to be taking it easy but she needs to let me know she is ok so I won't worry about her (too much).:blush:

p.s. How do you keep LO out of your rib cage? Has everyone else's LO turned head down? Marissa keeps flopping and I'm worried she might be in breach position when it's labor time.:hissy:

:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hunn!!

I love your signature hunn x


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya hunn!!
> 
> I love your signature hunn x

Thanks.....(I do too)hehehe

Starryeyes just made it for me.....she's more talented than me.

How r u 2day??


----------



## navarababe

Love ur sig hun, its lovely. just had chips and cheese coldslaw for dinner, hmmm it was nice, and got a nice chocolate sponge for me and ex oh to share. Gonna pop in bath soon i think, sit and relax for half a hour. How is every1 else? xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

MMMM that sounded good.....I want some coldslaw....yummmmmy and chocolate cake.
oh god now I've made myself hungry again.....dh just made me a corned beef sandwich (he made 2 but I could only eat 1)

Now, I want chocolate!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> LOL i made cookies too!
> 
> I guess my predicts are rubbish, i predicted one of us girls would go the 7th of feb, guess not lol or there just kept quiet about it
> 
> Alot of April mummies are due the 29th too

Is there ne1 who hasnt been online for a few days....they mite be hiding it from you to think you were wrong...lol!!! Im excited for when the first april mum pops. xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> LOL i made cookies too!
> 
> I guess my predicts are rubbish, i predicted one of us girls would go the 7th of feb, guess not lol or there just kept quiet about it
> 
> Alot of April mummies are due the 29th too
> 
> Is there ne1 who hasnt been online for a few days....they mite be hiding it from you to think you were wrong...lol!!! Im excited for when the first april mum pops. xxxxClick to expand...

ME TOO!!! :):) 

saw all your tagged photos on facebook of your bump:) so cute :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya hunn!!
> 
> I love your signature hunn x
> 
> Thanks.....(I do too)hehehe
> 
> Starryeyes just made it for me.....she's more talented than me.
> 
> How r u 2day??Click to expand...

i got made one but it got taken off cos it was to big! :( 

im good thanks you?? x:hugs:


----------



## hayley x

Have u started your hospital bag yet... I haven started but i mean to!! 

Lol tagged ones are wat my sister added without askin me and theyre horrid!! :( 

wat u bin up to?

xxx


----------



## navarababe

i havent started mine yet either, not sure what to put in it, plus still got hundreds left to buy, ive got NO nappies etc yet, im soooooooooooo behind lol


----------



## hayley x

I keep putting doing mine off cuz i dnt have a clue what to put in it (amount wise) and i dunno wat bag to get. I have loadsss of nappies, i keep finding packs of them all round the house haha!! I pretty much have everything other than baby bath and toiletris (i think) but i wanna get a monitor that has a mat thing with it. xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Evenin girls:hugs:

Hayley, that gives me an idea..we all should take guesses on who the first April mummy is going to be!!! Has any of us had our lo's early yet?


----------



## MelanieSweets

girlies what hospital bag have you got or getting ?? xx


----------



## hayley x

I know it wont be me that has my baby first, although sometimes it does feel like hes about to come out lol!! I get BH real bad :( Id say probs someone due towards the end of April will be the first lol.

I dont know what size to get. I asked some friends whos had babys and they said a holdall and then changing bag for baby but i dont have a clue!! I dnt wanna take too much cuz dont want them to think im movin in but wanna take enough if tht makes sense. Might make 2 bags and leave one in the car just in case? i dunno...all so confusing!! xxx


----------



## mellllly

Hi Ladies!

How is everyone? Sorr not been on in a while - busy bee x


----------



## MelanieSweets

I am thinking a weekender bag/holdall but its very confusing i will need lots of compartments in it !! They also say for your man to take a bag too ... hehe. 

I reckon someone will have babe mid march/end of march ... everyone is predicting my babe will come early and i think so too !! 

At work there going to do a guess the weight and a guess the birth date betting thingy .... :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

mellllly said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> How is everyone? Sorr not been on in a while - busy bee x

Heyy =]

No baby yet? Just wondering cuz we wanted to know who was hiding with a baby lol, cuz hannah predicted someone to pop on 7th...

xxx


----------



## mellllly

LOL no baby here! Feels like she is trying to break out tho haha


----------



## hayley x

MelanieSweets said:


> I am thinking a weekender bag/holdall but its very confusing i will need lots of compartments in it !! They also say for your man to take a bag too ... hehe.
> 
> I reckon someone will have babe mid march/end of march ... everyone is predicting my babe will come early and i think so too !!
> 
> At work there going to do a guess the weight and a guess the birth date betting thingy .... :rofl:

Lol if my OH was to take a bag it would be full of sweets and earplugs and nothing of any use!! I rekon he'll be knocked out on the floor half the time anyway cuz he faints at the sight of blood and needles everytime!!

March sounds agesss away. At least once the babies start coming we can coo over the pictures and the time will go faster lol. 

Wow that sounds fun!! Are you gunna make a prediction too....?

xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

hayley x said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking a weekender bag/holdall but its very confusing i will need lots of compartments in it !! They also say for your man to take a bag too ... hehe.
> 
> I reckon someone will have babe mid march/end of march ... everyone is predicting my babe will come early and i think so too !!
> 
> At work there going to do a guess the weight and a guess the birth date betting thingy .... :rofl:
> 
> Lol if my OH was to take a bag it would be full of sweets and earplugs and nothing of any use!! I rekon he'll be knocked out on the floor half the time anyway cuz he faints at the sight of blood and needles everytime!!
> 
> March sounds agesss away. At least once the babies start coming we can coo over the pictures and the time will go faster lol.
> 
> Wow that sounds fun!! Are you gunna make a prediction too....?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hahahaha mine would be the same ... i have also told him he must stay up the top end otherwise he may not look at things in the same way :rofl:

Oh i know but mid march is like 4-5 weeks away woohoo :happydance: .... so cited :D 

Hehehe my prediction is first week of April ... not sure on date but my bday is 4th ... and i reckon about 6 half pounds hehe ... what do you think about yours hayley? x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls, 

anyone else gettin jealous at all the other havin their babies now??? I sooooo am lol!!!xx


----------



## hayley x

Yeh defo stay at the top, lol. Is your OH cutting the cord? My OH wants to but we'll see lol. Its weird how we count down the weeks for pain, i cant wait for my first contraction but i dont think im prepared for the pain that will follow. even 4-5 weeks sounds ages but it will come round fast :D

Would you like your baby to come on your birthday? wow 6 n half pounds, i can only hope for a baby of that size!! I rekon my baby will be 8pounds but 6/7 would be lovely! specially as i have wayyy too many newborn things lol. so hopefully they will last longer. I think I will have my baby on 16th April, dunno why tht date just do...will still be disheartened when i go overdue!! 

xxxx


----------



## hayley x

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> anyone else gettin jealous at all the other havin their babies now??? I sooooo am lol!!!xx

Yesss!! me me me!! I will be more jealous wen april mums start popping but then even more excited cooing over their pics and getting even more excited that it 'could' be me next lol. Are any of your friends pregnant IRL?? xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Oh god i havent even thought about the cutting of the cord lol .... hmmm maybe but i dont think he will have the guts hehe !!

No i dont want babe to come near birthday really 2 birthdays on same day nightmare lol !
But i just have this feeling it will be near then ... you know what will happen mine will be the 16th and yours will be early haaaa!

I am already huge though but they did say they think its mostly water .... please dont be over 10lbs ...

I am getting jeolous jackie but at same time i am not prepared yet so need a bit more time !!


----------



## JeffsWife07

How can you tell if the baby's head is down?
Marissa keeps laying across my belly with her head under my rib cage on the right?
Should I be worried????


----------



## JeffsWife07

GRRRRRRR......they took my siggy off!!!
It was too big. :(
Oh well, it's on my Myspace.


----------



## jenny_wren

just read dragonfly's birth story
now im scared shitless LOL
but im happy hannah was wrong!!
hahaha :rofl:

xx​


----------



## JeffsWife07

Yeah, I read it too.
That's not a typical thing though hun.
Don't worry about.:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> just read dragonfly's birth story
> now im scared shitless LOL
> but im happy hannah was wrong!!
> hahaha :rofl:
> 
> xx​

Lol! i bet i dont get a single one of my predictions right lol

and did you say your were going to come on the 20th?? x


----------



## navarababe

Are all the april mums away to bed? x


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm still here......was having a late dinner with DS.
It's 8:30pm here
what time is it there?


----------



## navarababe

its 1.30am here, so just gonna pop off to bed, bubs kicking like mad lol. HOpefully she falls asleep when i do. Have a good nite and speak to you's 2moro :hugs:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Night hun.
:hugs:


----------



## starryeye31

Im still awake , getting ready to go take a nice warm bubble bath .


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm gonna take one after while...I have to wait for the water to warm back up as DS just went swimming in his tub.:dohh:
I've been nesting and think I over did it again.:dohh:


----------



## princessttc

Hey, how is everyone?:hug:


----------



## mama2b

princessttc said:


> Hey, how is everyone?:hug:

Morning everyone ! 

I was about to ask what you were doing up at 4.30am but then realised you are in Australia :dohh: Which part do you live in ?

Whats everyone up to today ? I am finishing off getting bits and pieces for my baby shower :happydance: Sadly I will be doing most of it online cuz my back is still KILLING me. I posted on another thread that I think I may have SPD, going to call midwife today to see what she thinks.........


----------



## princessttc

Lol, I live in queensland:happydance:


----------



## mama2b

Im supposed to be going to Perth this Christmas but not sure if we will go now as baby will be 9 months old and we don't know if baby will cope with the flight !


----------



## mummy to be

princessttc said:


> Lol, I live in queensland:happydance:

Hey there :) Where in QLD are you at? I am in QLD as well :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I wish I was in australia...its so cold over here:cry:


----------



## mummy to be

Good evening there ladies. 
How are you all?
Sorry i have not been online for a while. I have been away down the Gold coast for Allan (OH's) brothers wedding! That was on Saturday and it was amazing... Small, close and personal!! We were there for 5 days and 4 nights it was great! I loved it... Had the best weekend in ages. Great to catch up with family (both sides) and friends. 
I finally found a dress that fit me :) ohhh and i cut off all my hair lol.. I will attach some pics for you :) 

Our car broke down... dam thing.. so that is down there getting fixed and this morning as we were packing our things.... when my mum called me and told me that my Pop passed away on Saturday morning. :cry: she didnt want to wreck my weekend away (which was nice) but yeah... i am still in shock and not sure what do think... :( 

But yeah...... I am uncomfortable, sore, tired but very happy to be home!!!!!!

How is everyone?
 



Attached Files:







holiday, ken and kelly wedding 040.jpg
File size: 70.4 KB
Views: 12









holiday, ken and kelly wedding 021.jpg
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1168.jpg
File size: 92.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> Good evening there ladies.
> How are you all?
> Sorry i have not been online for a while. I have been away down the Gold coast for Allan (OH's) brothers wedding! That was on Saturday and it was amazing... Small, close and personal!! We were there for 5 days and 4 nights it was great! I loved it... Had the best weekend in ages. Great to catch up with family (both sides) and friends.
> I finally found a dress that fit me :) ohhh and i cut off all my hair lol.. I will attach some pics for you :)
> 
> Our car broke down... dam thing.. so that is down there getting fixed and this morning as we were packing our things.... when my mum called me and told me that my Pop passed away on Saturday morning. :cry: she didnt want to wreck my weekend away (which was nice) but yeah... i am still in shock and not sure what do think... :(
> 
> But yeah...... I am uncomfortable, sore, tired but very happy to be home!!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone?

:o Out stage the bride why dont you! :rofl:! you look amazing hun x 

Im good thanks how are you?? x


----------



## jenny_wren

i got 3 free nappies in the post!!
they've got baby pooh characters on them
they're sooooo cute lol:cloud9:
they've actually made my morning!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## navarababe

i got them to hun, there sooooooooooooo cute lol. and soooooo small and soft. x


----------



## jenny_wren

woohoo i love freebies lol
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
got about 10 quids worth of
money off vouchers i need to
use too lol 
hehehe 

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> just read dragonfly's birth story
> now im scared shitless LOL
> but im happy hannah was wrong!!
> hahaha :rofl:
> 
> xx​
> 
> Lol! i bet i dont get a single one of my predictions right lol
> 
> and did you say your were going to come on the 20th?? xClick to expand...

yea my mums picking me up afterwards
and jasons dropping me off
so yep yep its all fine =]​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> just read dragonfly's birth story
> now im scared shitless LOL
> but im happy hannah was wrong!!
> hahaha :rofl:
> 
> xx​
> 
> Lol! i bet i dont get a single one of my predictions right lol
> 
> and did you say your were going to come on the 20th?? xClick to expand...
> 
> yea my mums picking me up afterwards
> and jasons dropping me off
> so yep yep its all fine =]​Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance: Ok hunn :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Marcs gone home :(


----------



## navarababe

:hugs: hun, does he live far away from u? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I cant bealive 3524 posts ive had 1001 of them :shock:


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> :hugs: hun, does he live far away from u? x

Only like 10 mins away! :rofl:

But hes been here all week and i miss him already!!!! :blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl: he lives round the corner!!

i've had to spend nearly 300 quid
on our bloody car over the last 5 days!
:hissy::hissy:

i got chocolate :cloud9:
and cookies!! :happydance:

i really wanna go through all the bubbys
things and sort everything out
but i cant :hissy:
they're piled up in our room and
teasing me!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i sorted everything out, one day this week me and my mum are going round my sisters house and getting all the big bits from her, like Car seat - bath - bath seat - breast bump - walkers - play mats ect ect ect apperntly they have a pile up to the selling of stuff for me! plus they have saved all my neuphues stuff for me incase i have a boy! lol 

Ohh and i didnt say got some bargins from my charity shop! a wrist rattle brand new with tags and a dressing grown brand new with tags both from mothercare! result! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Where is every one??


I WANT LILLY ALLENS HAIR! :(


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: mothercare just rang me...my moses basket stand is in yayyyy!!:happydance: Ive been waitin for wat feels like agess (although it was only begining of Jan) lol. xxx


----------



## mellllly

Afternoon ladies!

Just got back from scan - placenta has moved and she is measuring fine, she has a chubby belly but still within normal range hehe.
Estimated weight at the mo 5lb 5!!! OMG


----------



## lyndsey3010

Afternoon all!

Great news that your placenta has moved Melllly, mine LO has a chubby belly too! Everything measured normal at our 20 week scan apart from the tummy which was slightly larger!!

I've just had my 31 week check up with MW and everything is fine, bloods normal, BP still low but I have given up hope of that going up, Heart rate normal, my tummy size normal etc and baby is now head down. Woooo hooooo!

I've not been on this thread for ages, now that I am in my last 2 weeks at work I need to get my head down a bit otherwise I will be working up until the day I pop!!

How is everyone?

X


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know everyone seems to not talking as much on here any more!!!!!!

Im good thanks you??

Thats good thats bubs is all gook mellly x :):happydance:


----------



## lyndsey3010

2 weeks and 2 days, then I am a lady of leisure and give you a run for your money on the posting front :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh and the midwife gave me my health in pregnancy grant form! yay! Have you all got yours?


----------



## mellllly

lyndsey3010 said:


> Oh and the midwife gave me my health in pregnancy grant form! yay! Have you all got yours?


I am due on the 2nd April so not entitled to it :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh i got my form last month, i donno when we actually get it tho


----------



## jenny_wren

mellllly said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Just got back from scan - placenta has moved and she is measuring fine, she has a chubby belly but still within normal range hehe.
> Estimated weight at the mo 5lb 5!!! OMG

5LB 5!
mine was 4lb 3!!!

and yay congrats on your placenta moving
april mummys have been getting all good
news lately YAY!!!
:happydance::happydance:
:hugs:

xx​


----------



## mellllly

jenny_wren said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Just got back from scan - placenta has moved and she is measuring fine, she has a chubby belly but still within normal range hehe.
> Estimated weight at the mo 5lb 5!!! OMG
> 
> 5LB 5!
> mine was 4lb 3!!!
> 
> and yay congrats on your placenta moving
> april mummys have been getting all good
> news lately YAY!!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> :hugs:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...


LOL - I know, how much bigger is she gonna get!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls:hi:

OMG Mellly how big? Have they said you need another scan to measure her growth and/or possible induction or are they happy to let you run through?
Are you measuring big for your weeks??? If so,by howmuch?


----------



## mellllly

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hi Girls:hi:
> 
> OMG Mellly how big? Have they said you need another scan to measure her growth and/or possible induction or are they happy to let you run through?
> Are you measuring big for your weeks??? If so,by howmuch?


Nope they didnt say anything about another scan - got my next midwife appointment on Thursday so think I will ask her what she thinks. I have always measured 2 weeks ahead when she has done my belly so I am thinking she will come early!


----------



## jenny_wren

i was told the average weight at 32 weeks
was between 4lbs - 4lb 5 oz
ive gotta have another scan next month
and ive not got a clue why!!:dohh:


xxx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

omg u guys, how do u all know the wieghts and if ur measuring big or not, my midwife hasnt even measured my bump or nuthin!! She so shit!!!

I want another scannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!:hissy:


----------



## jenny_wren

mellllly said:


> Nope they didnt say anything about another scan - got my next midwife appointment on Thursday so think I will ask her what she thinks. I have always measured 2 weeks ahead when she has done my belly so I am thinking she will come early!

you could be the first april mummy!!

xx​


----------



## hayley x

Aww melly im glad everything is fine with baby!! Wish my baby had a big belly, instead he has a big head hahahah!! dunno how im gunna push him out lol. thinkin of buyin his hats in 3-6 months to make sure they fit hehe.

xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

mz_jackie86 said:


> omg u guys, how do u all know the wieghts and if ur measuring big or not, my midwife hasnt even measured my bump or nuthin!! She so shit!!!
> 
> I want another scannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!:hissy:

:hugs:
we all had to have another one
for placentas and dodgy things!
so you're lucky really!!

ask her next time you see her
she should do it everytime you
go see her ... useless cow!!
weight can only be determined 
on a scan though i think ....

xx​


----------



## mellllly

hayley x said:


> Aww melly im glad everything is fine with baby!! Wish my baby had a big belly, instead he has a big head hahahah!! dunno how im gunna push him out lol. thinkin of buyin his hats in 3-6 months to make sure they fit hehe.
> 
> xxx

LOL - she has an average head and a big belly

May be a good idea to buy bigger hats :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Wow Mellly..hope she does!

I am measuring 4 WEEKS AHEAD:saywhat: or I was at my 28 week app. I have to go for growth scans at 32 and 36 weeks. Its looking like I will have to be induced unless I go early too.


----------



## hayley x

mz_jackie86 said:


> omg u guys, how do u all know the wieghts and if ur measuring big or not, my midwife hasnt even measured my bump or nuthin!! She so shit!!!
> 
> I want another scannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!:hissy:

I only knew the weight of my baby from my 4d scan and he was about 2lb 4oz at 28 weeks, and that his head is measuring a few days bigger than his legs and his legs bigger than his tummy which was almost 2 weeks behind =[ 

Has your midwife not started to measure your bump yet?? Mine first measured me at 24 weeks? Ask he next time and say my friend thats not as pregnant as me was telling me she had her bump measured just wondering when u start measuring mine? I like havin mine measured but then I worry when its measuring different to what it 'should' be lol.

And Ill join you with that one... I want another scan too :hissy: xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I only no that at 28 weeks i was dead on 28 weeks, dont no an esistmate weight or anything :|


----------



## jenny_wren

hayley x said:


> Aww melly im glad everything is fine with baby!! Wish my baby had a big belly, instead he has a big head hahahah!! dunno how im gunna push him out lol. thinkin of buyin his hats in 3-6 months to make sure they fit hehe.
> 
> xxx

:rofl::rofl:
mines got a tiny head!!
like way under average lol
:happydance::happydance:
much easier on the old
vagina LOL :rofl:

xx​


----------



## mellllly

so between us all we have avergae babies haha!


----------



## jenny_wren

apart from the poor ones
having elephants!!
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Any one decided on what there having for dinner?? x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mellllly said:


> so between us all we have avergae babies haha!

Nope, I have a whopper!:wacko:

Its hardly surprising really as my 2nd dd was 10lb 14 oz (owwwwwwwwwwww)


----------



## mellllly

xxxjacquixxx said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> so between us all we have avergae babies haha!
> 
> Nope, I have a whopper!:wacko:
> 
> Its hardly surprising really as my 2nd dd was 10lb 14 oz (owwwwwwwwwwww)Click to expand...

Ouch!


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Any one decided on what there having for dinner?? x

jason finishes at 9 everyday so i dont
get dinner til then :hissy:
but but but
ive still got my cookies
and a dairyleeee dunker thingy :cloud9:

all about food now a days!!

xx​


----------



## hayley x

xxxjacquixxx said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> so between us all we have avergae babies haha!
> 
> nope, i have a whopper!:wacko:
> 
> Its hardly surprising really as my 2nd dd was 10lb 14 oz (owwwwwwwwwwww)Click to expand...

owwww!!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl:

Nobody knew either! Midwife kept saying she was average, scan showed average even though I was bloody huge!:rofl:

I had the fright of my life when she came out!


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Any one decided on what there having for dinner?? x
> 
> jason finishes at 9 everyday so i dont
> get dinner til then :hissy:
> but but but
> ive still got my cookies
> and a dairyleeee dunker thingy :cloud9:
> 
> all about food now a days!!
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

Im making me and my sister chicken pie, Mash, broccoli and sweetcorn :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hannah, how do you get that little heart by your family status? Do you have a heart key on your keyboard??:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Just copy and pasted it from something lol, just copy and past it from mine lol x


----------



## jenny_wren

haha :rofl::rofl::rofl:
someone should invent a symbol keyboard
and make millions .........

and chicken pie ...
yuk!! :sick:
but you enjoy LOL

i've had really horrible sicky burps
all day they're driving me nuts!!
:hissy:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock: 
Chicken pie is lust! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

chicken in general is just plain rank lol

haven't been able to be in the same
room as the stuff since being preggers
i dont seem to be eating alot of meat in
general tbh .... pass ... :dohh:
choccies and veggies for me
balanced diet ... 
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhh yeah, lol! Ive wondered how some ppl get those.I really thought they had a keyboard with a bloody heart on:rofl:
Ok I am blonde!

Chicken Yuk! Ive got 3 bars of choccy ready for after, a whispa, a dairy milk and a lion bar mmmmmmmmm:cloud9: No wonder this bubbs is measuring big!:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:
well im gonna have a balance diet and your not! so HA!


----------



## lyndsey3010

I have a real weakness for puff pastry at the moment. I'm so with you on the pie front HAn!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hellllo Ladies!!

I went through all of Los things today, we now have a moses basket :happydance::happydance:

One side of the room is just full of baby things :cloud9:

I'm turning into a right porker now, my sweet tooth is in over drive, I could happily eat chocolate all day.. and hot cross buns Mmmmm!!!

I now have my exam time table through for after the baby is born..

They all start at 9am!! 

Monday 27th April
Saturday 2nd May
Monday 11th May
Friday 15th May
Wednesday 20th May

Not happy about the Saturday exam, or the early mornings.. But at least they aren't all in one week or something stupid!!


Hope you are all okay and had a good weekend/Monday

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol! 

Now i know my birthday is on a thursday lol x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha

I just hope that LO isn't really late.. 

I can handle 3 weeks between having baby and having my first exam.. I can't handle 5 days between!!!! 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol i hope it comes the right time for you sake, you be all sore :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow Saturday exam, that seriously sucks.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

If I fail, I fail. 
Baby is more important to me now!

I haven't properly been to Uni since I've been back, one thing or another has been happening..

It is forecast even more snow tonight/tomorrow and I am still refusing to walk about in the snow/ice.. no where has any grit for paths/roads any more..

I can see myself getting into shit soon for missing so much but I honestly just don't care any more!! 

Can't believe on Saturday it's the middle of Feb already!! :happydance::happydance:

xXx


----------



## lyndsey3010

What degree are u doing?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Business and Management..

It isn't the hardest degree in the world but it consists of 6 different modules that all involve bloody group work.. I would be fine if I could just be left to do individual work! 

Oh well... baby Baby BABY! :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

xXx


----------



## jenny_wren

feb such a short month its great!!!
beginning of march will come in no time!!
lets just hope lo's stay put !!
im soooo terrified of giving birth in the 
next like 5 weeks! :hissy:

if you were an early bubby
does it mean ur bubbys gonna be early?
:dohh:
i was like 2 weeks early ...
and my bump is soooo low its untrue ...
my belly buttons like on the floor ...
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

God any degree is hard when pregnant! I struggled to get motivated for mine and only had my own laziness to blame!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

A part of me feels so lazy but when it comes to anything to do with baby I'm happy to do it.. 

I need to get in touch with a few of my Uni groups but the email system is down.. De Montfort Uni is just fantastic PFFFTT!!

I hope when we were born has nothing to do when we will have our children..

I was over 2 weeks late and My mum was in labour for over 30 hours with me..

She told me the story the other day..

Her waters broke, she rang the hospital and they told her to come in when contractions started, so she tidied up the house, made lunch, washed up etc etc and contractions still hadn't started, Hospital told her to go up so she did, contractions still didn't start, she ended up on a drip to speed things up, and eventually after hours and hours I decided to pop out.. I just clearly wanted to be born on 13th June!! And amazingly enough she managed 31 hours of labour on just gas and air!!!!!!! 

If I get to my 40 week appointment (which knowing me I will) I'm going to demand the midwife does something to help me along!!!

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I ate so much i think im going to die!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

My dinner is still in oven. I'm starving!

Anyone else sucked in to the new 90210? That and samantha who tonight, I love Monday tv!!!

Yes, I'm sad.


----------



## jenny_wren

so would i ash!! i refuse to go over!!

and my mums was in labour with me
for like 3 hours ... from the first contraction
to birth, she went to the hosp at 6 am
i was born at quarter to 7 :happydance:

so fingers crossed for a quicky lol

erm han ...
how big was the pie!??!?!!? lol
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

I've not asked my mum, I'm not sure I want to know in case it's bad news and runs in the family! My aunt has 3 children, longest labour was 1.5 hours. I'll have one of those please!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Wow that is one easy birth!!! 

I haven't ate yet.. I've just facebooked Dan and told him to come upstairs so we can discuss what to eat haha

It is his birthday on Thursday, going to a fancy restaurant for a meal :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

What is everyone doing on Saturday then for V day?!

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i watched the first one of 90210 it was well good! but missed the 2nd, i hate it when i miss one :( 

eastenders in 30 mins :) :happydance: 

and yeh it was Fing LUSH!!!!!!! just ate to much lol


----------



## jenny_wren

order me one too
whilst you're at it yea!!
:happydance:

my little sister, my mum
was in labour for like 46 hours!!
so it varies just a tad!!
same as i was 2 weeks early
my bro was 2 weeks late ...

i really just wanna get the birth
over and done with!!!:hissy:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Wow that is one easy birth!!!
> 
> I haven't ate yet.. I've just facebooked Dan and told him to come upstairs so we can discuss what to eat haha
> 
> It is his birthday on Thursday, going to a fancy restaurant for a meal :happydance::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> What is everyone doing on Saturday then for V day?!
> 
> xXx

I asked marc for a valentines shagg but he said no :( i dont think im gonna bother with V day this year, even tho it is my first with a boyfriend! :rofl: just cant afford too


----------



## jenny_wren

valentines is a load of crock lol:blush:
you sooo dont need a specific day
to tell someone you love them ...
:rofl:

miserable cow i know lol:happydance:

plus with the anniversary so close
we just celebrate that instead lol
might just have a canoodling night
:happydance:

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

We have antenatal on valentines day! Night time rick has promised to cook my fave, scallops and bacon then rare steak and then cheesecake. I've never paid attention to the do not eat list!!


----------



## jenny_wren

if i ever meet marc btw
imma slap him sideways
for not giving you snu snu
lol:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

lyndsey3010 said:


> We have antenatal on valentines day! Night time rick has promised to cook my fave, scallops and bacon then rare steak and then cheesecake. I've never paid attention to the do not eat list!!

:rofl::rofl:
tbh neither have i!!!
i just dont admit it lol

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I can't see us doing much either, with Dans birthday being 2 days before it.. I have to buy him a birthday pressie, so I think I shall just get him a jokey V day pressie! 

As long as I get food I'm happy!! :blush:

xXx


----------



## lyndsey3010

The only thing I've not eaten is blue cheese and that's only coz I don't like it anyway!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: yepp! you should! 

marcs made a new thing - if ive ever mean to him, he has threatened to come on here and tell everyone i hate them! LOL!


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: yepp! you should!
> 
> marcs made a new thing - if ive ever mean to him, he has threatened to come on here and tell everyone i hate them! LOL!

lol
:rofl::rofl:

and guarenteed you're gonna be
mean to him ... you're hormonal
and pregnant id be worried if
you weren't mean .... :rofl:

i've told jason if he talks to me
whilst im in labour im going to
castrate him lol :happydance:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

lyndsey3010 said:


> The only thing I've not eaten is blue cheese and that's only coz I don't like it anyway!!

actually im the same
everything but cheeese
which sucks coz i love
mouldy and soft cheese!!
or liver but thats rank anyways

i haven't touched spirits either
alcohol yea but nothing toooo
strong .... :blush:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: yepp! you should!
> 
> marcs made a new thing - if ive ever mean to him, he has threatened to come on here and tell everyone i hate them! LOL!
> 
> lol
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> and guarenteed you're gonna be
> mean to him ... you're hormonal
> and pregnant id be worried if
> you weren't mean .... :rofl:
> 
> i've told jason if he talks to me
> whilst im in labour im going to
> castrate him lol :happydance:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

I might be there the same time! so im allowed to talk to you :) :smug:


----------



## jenny_wren

not whilst im in labour no
like full on pushing labour lol
just incase i say or do something mean LOL
:rofl:
same as no ones allowed in the room
other than jason until i say so LOL
and no piccies no nothing until we're both
clean and gunge free 
ewwww. gunge ..........

oh and im not telling anyone im in labour
other than you guys ....
not even my mums gonna know ...
i dont want people turning up telling
me to push .... :rofl:

selfish bitch i know :happydance::happydance:

jasons mum asked if she could be in the room
i just laughed and said no .... :rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

This weeing is Peeing me off! No Punn intended!


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> not whilst im in labour no
> like full on pushing labour lol
> just incase i say or do something mean LOL
> :rofl:
> same as no ones allowed in the room
> other than jason until i say so LOL
> and no piccies no nothing until we're both
> clean and gunge free
> ewwww. gunge ..........
> 
> oh and im not telling anyone im in labour
> other than you guys ....
> not even my mums gonna know ...
> i dont want people turning up telling
> me to push .... :rofl:
> 
> selfish bitch i know :happydance::happydance:
> 
> jasons mum asked if she could be in the room
> i just laughed and said no .... :rofl:
> 
> xx​


Haha!! im gonna to spirt you now! :rofl:

And do you think loads of people delivering in one room??


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> if i ever meet marc btw
> imma slap him sideways
> for not giving you snu snu
> lol:rofl::rofl:
> 
> xx​

Marc said he would slap you for calling it snu snu :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

i could call it something worse
if he likes .... :happydance:

plus if he slaps me ...
ill have to castrate him too ...
mind you he doesn't use his dick
so ... no big lose eh ?!?!
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Haha!! im gonna to spirt you now! :rofl:
> 
> And do you think loads of people delivering in one room??

i'll turn out the lights!!!

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

dont worry, im ok when other people are in the room :)


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm watching friends, the one with rachaels baby shower. I want my baby now :hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Me too me too!!!

Han are you at least getting anniversary sex???? 

If not I will go buy you a bob and send it through the post!!!!

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Me too me too!!!
> 
> Han are you at least getting anniversary sex????
> 
> If not I will go buy you a bob and send it through the post!!!!
> 
> xXx

LOL

im gonna do some more beggining! 

it doesnt have to be sex, anything will do! LOL!


----------



## jenny_wren

a bob!!!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
hahaha i call them rogers!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

her and chel call the bobs

ive just realised 

where is chel :| :shock:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

jenny_wren said:


> a bob!!!!!
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> hahaha i call them rogers!!
> 
> xx​

Because they make you Jolly?? :rofl::rofl:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh god my stomach is going to explode!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm sure I saw Chel post in a different thread earlier.. 

CHEL WHY ARE YOU AVOIDING US?!?!?!

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry: she hates us


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> :o Out stage the bride why dont you! :rofl:! you look amazing hun x
> 
> Im good thanks how are you?? x

Awwwww thanks Hannah :) It took me "Forever" to find a dress that would fit me!!! :( But i love love love this dress!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :o Out stage the bride why dont you! :rofl:! you look amazing hun x
> 
> Im good thanks how are you?? x
> 
> Awwwww thanks Hannah :) It took me "Forever" to find a dress that would fit me!!! :( But i love love love this dress!Click to expand...

what your secert? would love to look that good pregnant??


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo I've just read about full moons and labour...

There is a full moon on 9th April!!! :happydance::happydance:

This baby loves kicking my ribs :hissy::hissy:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:


Lots of girls veiwing in here! x come on girls get to chatting!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Girls I'm off for my trashy tv fix. Have a lovely evening! 
X


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

STALKERS R THEM!!!

:rofl:

I think I'm going to start reading my 'My contented little baby' book 

Even though I know it will make me even more impatient :blush::cloud9:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> Girls I'm off for my trashy tv fix. Have a lovely evening!
> X

Night x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im gonna watch Little Nicky on film 4 :) x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Wow are we all in our second to last boxes now?


EIGHT MONTHS PREGGO!


----------



## mz_jackie86

hi girlies how we all doing?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hunn! im good thanks you?? x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Im good thank u!

When do i go up a box...im so behind lol!! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> Wow are we all in our second to last boxes now?
> 
> 
> EIGHT MONTHS PREGGO!

I dont think every one is 2nd to last box yet 
2nd to last box is 31 + 1 :) x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm now bored.. tried to watch little nicky and it bored me.. everything bores me at the moment!!

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Im good thank u!
> 
> When do i go up a box...im so behind lol!! x

In like 3 days! :rofl: :)


----------



## chel27

hey girls how are you all??

im late posting tonight as dont feel to good and sooooo tired for some reason :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> hey girls how are you all??
> 
> im late posting tonight as dont feel to good and sooooo tired for some reason :cry:

YAY your hear!! we thought you hated us! :rofl:

Hope your feeling better hun!!

I miss all the chats in here about food and bobs! lol 

we had a Mild Bob chat in here earlier tho lol


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :o Out stage the bride why dont you! :rofl:! you look amazing hun x
> 
> Im good thanks how are you?? x
> 
> Awwwww thanks Hannah :) It took me "Forever" to find a dress that would fit me!!! :( But i love love love this dress!Click to expand...
> 
> what your secert? would love to look that good pregnant??Click to expand...

Awww your so very sweet.. but honestly i dont know lol .... i bet your look great babe :) I wish i felt alot better.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mild Bob chat :rofl::rofl:

Aww Chel feel better soon :hugs:

I'm finding it so hard to sleep now.. 
I either need the toilet, or baby is positioned so I feel like I'm squashing it!
Or Dan is taking up too much of the bed :rofl:

x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhhh 3 days to go then woopwoop lol!!!

I had a nap earlier bet i wont sleep now!

I only got like 9 days of work til im on my maternity leave wooppppieeee!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Ohhhh 3 days to go then woopwoop lol!!!
> 
> I had a nap earlier bet i wont sleep now!
> 
> I only got like 9 days of work til im on my maternity leave wooppppieeee!!!!

2 days till im 32 weeks :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww im so jealous! only 1 week behind lol


----------



## chel27

awww thanks ashy and hannah, i just watched eastenders and now my OH just gone to tescos to get some bacon mmmmmmm yum yum so i feeling bit better!! dont know why im so tired though as i get loads of sleep on and off!!! 

omg i just realised im 32 weeks today :happydance::happydance:

ha ha i have just read the brief BOB convo :rofl: and i feel ever more closer to BOB now as i wouldnt have sex now anyways because of my bleeding :cry: so i'd rather not chance it, not that my OH wants it anyway :rofl:

OMG we have a snow blizzard here!!! :happydance: whats weather like your way girls???

wat you all up to??


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol Mum and dads flight have landed? 

How long is customs normally???


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> awww thanks ashy and hannah, i just watched eastenders and now my OH just gone to tescos to get some bacon mmmmmmm yum yum so i feeling bit better!! dont know why im so tired though as i get loads of sleep on and off!!!
> 
> omg i just realised im 32 weeks today :happydance::happydance:
> 
> ha ha i have just read the brief BOB convo :rofl: and i feel ever more closer to BOB now as i wouldnt have sex now anyways because of my bleeding :cry: so i'd rather not chance it, not that my OH wants it anyway :rofl:
> 
> OMG we have a snow blizzard here!!! :happydance: whats weather like your way girls???
> 
> wat you all up to??

Lol 
Marc said no sex or sexusal activity what so ever!

so i have a maybe on a snogging session (He hates snogging for some reason) :dohh:

No we have lots and lots of rain now!!! been raining for hours!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> awww thanks ashy and hannah, i just watched eastenders and now my OH just gone to tescos to get some bacon mmmmmmm yum yum so i feeling bit better!! dont know why im so tired though as i get loads of sleep on and off!!!
> 
> omg i just realised im 32 weeks today :happydance::happydance:
> 
> ha ha i have just read the brief BOB convo :rofl: and i feel ever more closer to BOB now as i wouldnt have sex now anyways because of my bleeding :cry: so i'd rather not chance it, not that my OH wants it anyway :rofl:
> 
> OMG we have a snow blizzard here!!! :happydance: whats weather like your way girls???
> 
> wat you all up to??
> 
> Lol
> Marc said no sex or sexusal activity what so ever!
> 
> so i have a maybe on a snogging session (He hates snogging for some reason) :dohh:
> 
> No we have lots and lots of rain now!!! been raining for hours!Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl: im sure we are dating the sae bloke hannah :rofl::rofl: i think my OH is sercretly afraid of poking his daughter in the eye or sumink :rofl::rofl:

snogging??? wats that :rofl::rofl: we dont have any of that anymore :rofl:

yea we had rain for few hours earlier and now been snowing since bout 7pm :happydance: most people are fed up with the snow but we all love it :happydance: my sn especially as he doesnt have to go school when its bad :rofl:

wat you up to now hannah??


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> lol Mum and dads flight have landed?
> 
> How long is customs normally???


bout an hour or so hun xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello everyone ...... 
I hope you have all had a nice day! My mums been over .. as man has been in Belgium but back in an hour or so :) 
she was being such a nana i just got grouchy with her .... it all gets a bit much sometimes ....:sleep: lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> awww thanks ashy and hannah, i just watched eastenders and now my OH just gone to tescos to get some bacon mmmmmmm yum yum so i feeling bit better!! dont know why im so tired though as i get loads of sleep on and off!!!
> 
> omg i just realised im 32 weeks today :happydance::happydance:
> 
> ha ha i have just read the brief BOB convo :rofl: and i feel ever more closer to BOB now as i wouldnt have sex now anyways because of my bleeding :cry: so i'd rather not chance it, not that my OH wants it anyway :rofl:
> 
> OMG we have a snow blizzard here!!! :happydance: whats weather like your way girls???
> 
> wat you all up to??
> 
> Lol
> Marc said no sex or sexusal activity what so ever!
> 
> so i have a maybe on a snogging session (He hates snogging for some reason) :dohh:
> 
> No we have lots and lots of rain now!!! been raining for hours!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: im sure we are dating the sae bloke hannah :rofl::rofl: i think my OH is sercretly afraid of poking his daughter in the eye or sumink :rofl::rofl:
> 
> snogging??? wats that :rofl::rofl: we dont have any of that anymore :rofl:
> 
> yea we had rain for few hours earlier and now been snowing since bout 7pm :happydance: most people are fed up with the snow but we all love it :happydance: my sn especially as he doesnt have to go school when its bad :rofl:
> 
> wat you up to now hannah??Click to expand...

LOL i bet it is the same person! 

I think marc is just disgusted in my pregnant body, it annoys me should have made the most of the sesssion we had in decemeber!! :hissy::hissy:

i love snogging! wish marc did too, he used to at the begining but not any more :( lol

i bet he is loving it! 
i think i would love it a bit more if i wasnt pregnant, scared ill slip to much

im not up to much, my mum and dad should be home est in a hour and a half 
you??


----------



## mz_jackie86

weather crap here 2...its been rainin all day!! gimme some sunnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## mummy to be

i am bored and over work already!!
Entertain me!!!!! 
I have 11 days left of work!! Can you believe that it is sooo close to our babies arriving???


----------



## navarababe

ohhhh im soooooooo bored and feel so off 2nite,dunno why, just feel shattered and funny. :(


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> LOL i bet it is the same person!
> 
> I think marc is just disgusted in my pregnant body, it annoys me should have made the most of the sesssion we had in decemeber!! :hissy::hissy:
> 
> i love snogging! wish marc did too, he used to at the begining but not any more :( lol
> 
> i bet he is loving it!
> i think i would love it a bit more if i wasnt pregnant, scared ill slip to much
> 
> im not up to much, my mum and dad should be home est in a hour and a half
> you??
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: yea i dont think my OH likes it at all either, hes use to me being slim!! saying that so am i :rofl::rofl: cant wiat to get my skinny jeans back on :rofl:
> 
> yea i love snogging to hun but that wears off after about 2 weeks of being together :rofl::rofl: sooooooo me and my OH been together 2 years and 4 months now so i have no idea what its like :rofl:
> 
> yea my OH just cum back from tesco and he said its so dangerous driving out there and that everyone is driving at like 5 mph :rofl:
> 
> think my boy may of got his wish :happydance::happydance:
> 
> nah im cooking my bacon sandwich and watching corrie :happydance: ohhh and talking to you lol
> 
> omg i cant believe how much stuff i need to get for my baby girl still, wat do you all have to get still??Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> ohhhh im soooooooo bored and feel so off 2nite,dunno why, just feel shattered and funny. :(


thats how i felt hun, feeling better now im gunna eat though :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> LOL i bet it is the same person!
> 
> I think marc is just disgusted in my pregnant body, it annoys me should have made the most of the sesssion we had in decemeber!! :hissy::hissy:
> 
> i love snogging! wish marc did too, he used to at the begining but not any more :( lol
> 
> i bet he is loving it!
> i think i would love it a bit more if i wasnt pregnant, scared ill slip to much
> 
> im not up to much, my mum and dad should be home est in a hour and a half
> you??
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: yea i dont think my OH likes it at all either, hes use to me being slim!! saying that so am i :rofl::rofl: cant wiat to get my skinny jeans back on :rofl:
> 
> yea i love snogging to hun but that wears off after about 2 weeks of being together :rofl::rofl: sooooooo me and my OH been together 2 years and 4 months now so i have no idea what its like :rofl:
> 
> yea my OH just cum back from tesco and he said its so dangerous driving out there and that everyone is driving at like 5 mph :rofl:
> 
> think my boy may of got his wish :happydance::happydance:
> 
> nah im cooking my bacon sandwich and watching corrie :happydance: ohhh and talking to you lol
> 
> omg i cant believe how much stuff i need to get for my baby girl still, wat do you all have to get still??Click to expand...
> 
> Lol Marc knows snogging will make me happy, so i only ever get a snob, when im very very very pissed off with him!!!
> 
> 
> Yumm Bacon!!!!!
> 
> Things i need to get is a - *Baby Sling, and pushchair*Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## mummy to be

chel27 said:


> omg i cant believe how much stuff i need to get for my baby girl still, wat do you all have to get still??

All we have to get now is - Breast Pump, Baby moniter, Formula, creams and small things like that.. ohhh and a comforter set of her cot... but other than that got alot hey. :)


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Lol Marc knows snogging will make me happy, so i only ever get a snob, when im very very very pissed off with him!!!
> 
> 
> Yumm Bacon!!!!!
> 
> Things i need to get is a - *Baby Sling, and pushchair*

mmmmmmmm this bacon sandwich is lush :happydance: with hp sauce yum yum

OMG hannah is that seriously all you need to get??


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> All we have to get now is - Breast Pump, Baby moniter, Formula, creams and small things like that.. ohhh and a comforter set of her cot... but other than that got alot hey. :)


omg your all soooo prepared!!! well actually i think im just very behind :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh basicly 
i need 0-3 months sleepsuits and nappies, but my brother asked me what i needed said he and his wife would make me a box of sleepsuits nappies and other little bits 

and im going round my sisters sometimes this week to get all the big things i need 

like she has - baby bath - moses basket - car seat - bedding ect ect


and my tit is leaking so fucking much! ARGH


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> yeh basicly
> i need 0-3 months sleepsuits and nappies, but my brother asked me what i needed said he and his wife would make me a box of sleepsuits nappies and other little bits
> 
> and im going round my sisters sometimes this week to get all the big things i need
> 
> like she has - baby bath - moses basket - car seat - bedding ect ect
> 
> 
> and my tit is leaking so fucking much! ARGH


om i so need to get my finger out and buy some stuff!! hannah you using moses basket for your LO to sleep in at night? who has a crib??

i have loads of clothes its just everything else i havnt got :cry::cry:

lol my boobies only leak a bit if i squeeze them :rofl: and i dont do that alot oherwise it will never stop :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

It is ok Chel.. you will get it all soon!! :) I still very feel not ready and like i am missing things and i dont like it... doesnt help that we are moving and i cant set anything up :( 

We will all get there... hehehehe you should all check out the jokey thing that i put up in here... hehehehe i loved it


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> and my tit is leaking so fucking much! ARGH

hahaha me too :( Sucks hey!!! 
Mine are leaking even when i brush them up against something... it is annoying!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> yeh basicly
> i need 0-3 months sleepsuits and nappies, but my brother asked me what i needed said he and his wife would make me a box of sleepsuits nappies and other little bits
> 
> and im going round my sisters sometimes this week to get all the big things i need
> 
> like she has - baby bath - moses basket - car seat - bedding ect ect
> 
> 
> and my tit is leaking so fucking much! ARGH
> 
> 
> om i so need to get my finger out and buy some stuff!! hannah you using moses basket for your LO to sleep in at night? who has a crib??
> 
> i have loads of clothes its just everything else i havnt got :cry::cry:
> 
> lol my boobies only leak a bit if i squeeze them :rofl: and i dont do that alot oherwise it will never stop :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

lol yep moses basket at night for me! nothing else will be able to fight in my room! 


i took my bra off like 2 hours ago, now have 5 patches off boob milk! :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> lol yep moses basket at night for me! nothing else will be able to fight in my room!
> 
> 
> i took my bra off like 2 hours ago, now have 5 patches off boob milk! :rofl:


hmmmmm i gunna get moses basket and crib i think, not sure how much cribs are however!! better have look around!!! 

hannah ewwwwwwwwwwwww at your leaky boobs lol

wat you all doing for valentines day??


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nothing im just saying round marcs i think you?? x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Nothing im just saying round marcs i think you?? x


nothing as far as i know!!! might treat OH and take him out for meal, other than that same old lol 

im suprised your still up hannah, not playing with BOB i hope :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: NO!

i waited for my mum and dad to come home! they got back like 18 mins ago

but i think i might go to bed now :( so tired x Nigh night girls x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: NO!
> 
> i waited for my mum and dad to come home! they got back like 18 mins ago
> 
> but i think i might go to bed now :( so tired x Nigh night girls x


:rofl::rofl: ok i shall let you off hun :happydance: how precise are you with the timing :rofl::rofl:

night night hun xxxx:rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

My best mate is cooking Allan and I a romantic dinner at home. Apparently the full bells and whistles are coming out hehehe... I thought that was very sweet of her. :D 
What about you ladies?


----------



## chel27

awwww mummytobe sounds like your have a lovely time on valentines, thats so sweet!!!

we have no plans but i might take OH out, not sure yet. my OH doest have a romantic bone in his body :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

hahaha either does mine... lol.. it is my best mate who is romantic lol :D but it is still good hehehe


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi ladies!
Sorry I haven't been on today. I was studying for my mid-term exams earlier and my mom brought up the changing table. I stopped studying to clean it and paint it. Then DS got home from school and my best friend came up for a while with her 2 kids. When they left I was so tired I took a 3 hour nap.

I have decided I don't need a baby shower. Mom is buying the travel system I want and other relatives are getting the neccesies we need so there is no need for a baby shower. I was trying to make the guest list and getting all stressed so mom said just don't have one.
We have the big things she needs like the crib, bassinet, swing, walker, pack n play, monitors, bedding, ect... All she needs really is a bathtub, diapers, toiletries, onsies and blankets.

:hug:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hello Ladies!

I can't believe I'm awake (and have been since 5.15 .. when Dan got up for work!)
Backache is getting worse, I am now in agony within an hour of getting up!.. I've had to email all my lecturers and tell them I won't be attending because of it.

Think I may try and sleep now!!

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope your backache gets better ashhy! :(


----------



## navarababe

Hope ur back ache gets better hun :hugs: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

How is everyone?? x


----------



## navarababe

good ty hun, u?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thank you girlies :hugs::hugs:

Hope you are both okay!?

My lecturers have been really nice about my absence.. it made me want to cry haha

Ooooo the guy on To buy or not to buy has a sexual pink cardigan on!! I want one for Dan!!!!!!!! 

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:o OMG! i was thinking i wanted to get one for marc!! :rofl: 


Im fine thanks you?? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

& I wanna get a Lyle and scott one like his, but in black!


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Btw girlies... Im gonna start updating my journal everyday again  i expect lots of hits and replys! haha!  *


----------



## jenny_wren

pushing your luck there ....

my classes start tonight ...
and i haven't had a phone call ...
so .... im guessing they're still
on ..... :happydance::happydance:

oh and morning!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

jason would kill me if i brought 
him a pink anything!!

metrosexual my bottom!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> pushing your luck there ....
> 
> my classes start tonight ...
> and i haven't had a phone call ...
> so .... im guessing they're still
> on ..... :happydance::happydance:
> 
> oh and morning!!
> 
> xx​

Hopefully there on tonight i wanna no what there like!!!

I wonder if you have to come to my first one now.. lol


*And another BTW girlies... i have put a ticker on the front page to count down til the first day of april   Only 49 days till then! x *


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> jason would kill me if i brought
> him a pink anything!!
> 
> metrosexual my bottom!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> xx​

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

only 49 days bloody hell

i dunno what they're doing with the
classes apparently we're discussing
it tonight even the mw didn't
have a clue ....:dohh:

my boobs have been having a huge
leekfest since last night lol
there's like patches on my bed!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

I've found a cute one on the river island website!! :happydance:
Getting my mummy to take me into town later to have a browse!

Ooo I wonder if they will make you watch someone giving birth Jen :rofl:
I don't think I could watch that..
I'd sit there like 'ARGHHH MY EYES MY EYES!!' 

My mums wii fit has just been delivered :happydance: I shall so be using that to lose weight post baby!!

49 days? 49 DAYS!!! ARGHHHHHH WOOOOO HOOOOOOO!! :happydance:

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> only 49 days bloody hell
> 
> i dunno what they're doing with the
> classes apparently we're discussing
> it tonight even the mw didn't
> have a clue ....:dohh:
> 
> my boobs have been having a huge
> leekfest since last night lol
> there's like patches on my bed!!
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> xx​

Me too, i cant be bothered to wear a bra, so i cant wear nipple pads! :rofl:

Dont worry i will wear one next friday :dohh: lol


----------



## jenny_wren

hospital visits at the end of the month
but i bet theres a video!!
ewwwwwwwww .... :rofl:
might have to accidently spill some
water on the video player .. :blush:

it finishes at 9 but probs earlier
so ill come on here and fill you in
with all the video details!!

:muaha:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Me too, i cant be bothered to wear a bra, so i cant wear nipple pads! :rofl:
> 
> Dont worry i will wear one next friday :dohh: lol

:rofl:
i wear bras out
but atm clothes are so uncomfortable
im like constantly naked and leaking
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Oh the images in my head now!!

I'm always in my pjs! .. My boobs only leak when they have been played with too much :rofl::rofl::rofl: 

I wanted to try squeezing one the other day but I got scared and thought it would shoot across the room :rofl:

God I'm well annoyed.. I'm watching This Morning (Nothing else on the freeview box at the moment) and they showed all this nice underwear for skinny tw*ts but nothing for pregnant heffers :hissy::hissy:

x


----------



## jenny_wren

heffers LOL:rofl::rofl:

i squeeze them everyday
just to make sure ive not
dried up!! :blush:
and mine dont shoot they dribble LOL

im in my pjs if im eating downstairs
or going for a wee
dont think his family wanna see a 
nakey pregnant woman anytime soon!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Even my own family don't want to see a naked pregnant blob :rofl: 

I keep looking at all my sexy baby stuff and it is making me more and more impatient!! :hissy::hissy:

I've made lists of everything I have.. Just need to do one of everything I need :cloud9:

Jen your boobs wouldn't dry up if you didn't squeeze them haha.. I know there is plenty of colostrum in mine already they are so full and HUGE! (And they definitely weren't small beforehand!!)

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Just made the first real post on my journal in ages!


----------



## jenny_wren

hint hint nudge nudge

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

You have a mention in this one jenny lol :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

another dream LOL
:rofl:

stick the link back up!!!

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Question girlies.. How many breast pads/maternity towels are you buying?

I'm so sad.. I listened to the whole of the lily allen song (and knew all the words haha) before replying to your journal Han!! :rofl:

I really REALLY miss going out and dancing.. I can't wait for my first night out after LO is born.. I won't be getting drunk (darn breast feeding haha) But I will be dancing the WHOLE night!!

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: the links on there now!

That sound is so me! i wanna be famous and have lots of money too :) :rofl:

My 18th birthday sober! YAY! x 

Ive only got 12 maternity pads so far!


----------



## HannahGraceee

*3001 post = LOSER  *


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> *3001 post = LOSER  *

second!! :rofl:

ive probs got about 75 maybe 100 towels atm
nothing special for the min
they take up too much room!


xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

link doesn't work ...

:hissy:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Arghhh i hate annoying peope!!!!!!!! maybe its just me but
This boy is doing my head in!! so i blocked him lol

*Boy - Dont you get bored of changing your msn name everyday?
Hannah - No
Boy - Whats your bebo?
Hannah -i dont use it any more!!
Boy - And... what link?
So i blocked him! lol annoying conversations!!!! *


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Arghhh i hate annoying peope!!!!!!!! maybe its just me but
> This boy is doing my head in!! so i blocked him lol
> 
> *Boy - Dont you get bored of changing your msn name everyday?
> Hannah - No
> Boy - Whats your bebo?
> Hannah -i dont use it any more!!
> Boy - And... what link?
> So i blocked him! lol annoying conversations!!!! *

men are idiots in general ...
:rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've got 50 towels.. 

I don't like the look of them at all.. you could probably suffocate someone with them :rofl::rofl:

I have another song I'm obsessed with..

Miley Cyrus - Fly on the wall :rofl: :blush:

Darn you Han.. I'm now looking through all my old pics at my hair *SOB SOB!*

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Link fixed


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I've got 50 towels..
> 
> I don't like the look of them at all.. you could probably suffocate someone with them :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I have another song I'm obsessed with..
> 
> Miley Cyrus - Fly on the wall :rofl: :blush:
> 
> Darn you Han.. I'm now looking through all my old pics at my hair *SOB SOB!*
> 
> x


lol erm 3 words ...

shit music taste LOL
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I Like my hair in this pic
 



Attached Files:







Hannah!.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jenny_wren

so do i actually =]

:happydance::happydance:

i love long hair on girls
mines all curly tho blah lol

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mines all horrible now! and no way do i look like that any more, so dont look out for a girl that looks like that! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

just look out for a whale 
and that'll be me!!

its half term as well
i didn't even realise!!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

what next week??


----------



## jenny_wren

yea lol

i didn't know either lol
starts next monday ...

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

oh right lol

i hope there is not bitchy teens next friday! 
look after me :( lol


----------



## jenny_wren

haha wimp!!

theres gonna be like 14 yr old
slags with screeming lo's ...
sorry but i do steriotype
ive seen what this estate 
can produce!
and blats they'll be someone
there one of us knows!!
:rofl:

im gonna feel really old!!
young tonight and old next week!
:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
How old are you again?? x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oooo sexy han :winkwink:

My fave hair pics are... 

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/S3010019.jpg

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/Picture0012.jpg

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/Picture0431-Copy.jpg

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/Picture0421-Copy.jpg

I can't choose one haha

x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

jenny_wren said:


> haha wimp!!
> 
> theres gonna be like 14 yr old
> slags with screeming lo's ...
> sorry but i do steriotype
> ive seen what this estate
> can produce!
> and blats they'll be someone
> there one of us knows!!
> :rofl:
> 
> im gonna feel really old!!
> young tonight and old next week!
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> x​

:rofl::rofl:

I can't believe you just used the word 'Blats' :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

And again.. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

HAHA 

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL blats -

Jennys a chav! 

:shock:

LOL! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

haha far from it!!
cheeky bitches :rofl:

and blats is just coz i cant
spell blatently ....?:dohh:

do you want company or not!!

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

19 han

and ash you saucy minx
that 3rd photo's a little page 3
but hair wise the first one ...

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I like the last one! you look HAWT!


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> 19 han
> 
> and ash you saucy minx
> that 3rd photo's a little page 3
> but hair wise the first one ...
> 
> x​

lol if you think thats page 3 you should see the ones on her facebook!
to saucy for words! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

The 3rd one would've been even more page 3 if I hadn't cropped it :blush::rofl:

Oh well.. I love the 1st one too..

I had my good old clip in extensions in :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> The 3rd one would've been even more page 3 if I hadn't cropped it :blush::rofl:
> 
> Oh well.. I love the 1st one too..
> 
> I had my good old clip in extensions in :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> x

See the pic i posted that was with my clip in extensions too :) 

another thing alike!:rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

hahaha you surprise me ashy!
new breed of yummy mummys!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

remind me to buy some!!

lol

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

What the ex saucy picture taking mummy?? 
I shall have to take them all of the internet in years to come so my child can never come across them :rofl::rofl:

:hugs::hugs: to my girlies!

x


----------



## jenny_wren

i sent you a friend request
:happydance::happydance:

im curious now!!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Jen you big perv!! haha

:winkwink:

x


----------



## jenny_wren

lol
damn right!! :happydance:
and hannahs right ...
some saucy piccies on there!!
:rofl::rofl:
best not show jason!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: that what i said about marc, - ash is known as the girl with well nice eyes in here books!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

I'm having visions of you two meeting up and going 'God that ash is a right ho aint she' :rofl::rofl: :blush:

I'm not honest!!!!!!

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:

JENN! She's on to us!!! :|


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm now going to crawl back into bed and cry!! 
Paranoid pregnant lady here!! 

:cry:

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol

im joking!!!


we LOVE youuu :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

25 and a half days till 1 month to go :) :shock:


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> :shock:
> 
> JENN! She's on to us!!! :|


shit!!
erm ... :|
good job she doesn't know all
the other things we say and do
behind her back ...

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> lol
> 
> im joking!!!
> 
> 
> we LOVE youuu :) x

:happydance::cloud9:

And I love you all tooooo!!!! 

:hugs:

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol the kitkat advert came on, and it said the normal stuff. i just said

"ok if you insist" and went to get one from the cupboard lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Awww I'm listening to one of my fave songs.. it makes me cry!!!

:cloud9:

Mmm chocolate!!

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im stravvvingg!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

At the moment I'm only hungry at night.. I always make sure I have something for breakfast but then I tend to skip lunch.. Bad Ashleigh! :blush:

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Bad bad Ashleigh!!*


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well if baby wasn't squashing my stomach then I would probably be more hungry!

I really really really hate that cadburys advert with those two children!! 
It freaks me out sooo much!!

Hmm wonder if Mum will take me shopping now.. x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I HATE that advert too :(


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone ! 

I am so fed up its untrue my back and hips are still killing me, I have got to the point where it would less painful to throw myself down the stairs than walk down.

Had to go to Tescos earlier to get some shopping was there over an HOUR as it took me so long to shuffle round, also had a dodgy trolley that kept driving off on its own BUT on a positive note they had some baby sleeping bags half price so only £5 :happydance: they are really nice so got a few of those.


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> Hey everyone !
> 
> I am so fed up its untrue my back and hips are still killing me, I have got to the point where it would less painful to throw myself down the stairs than walk down.
> 
> Had to go to Tescos earlier to get some shopping was there over an HOUR as it took me so long to shuffle round, also had a dodgy trolley that kept driving off on its own BUT on a positive note they had some baby sleeping bags half price so only £5 :happydance: they are really nice so got a few of those.

£5! :shock: thats soo good! i might get another one lol x


----------



## mama2b

I know I could hardly believe my eyes ! Had to go and check at the desk as I couldn't believe they were only £5 ! 

I got mine in cream, has really nice design on it, think they had pink to not sure about blue although I don't tend to take much notice as I can only buy neutral colours lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good job the have neutural colours loads of places dont do much of them :(


----------



## mama2b

I know I have got the vertbaudebt catalogue ready to order from when baby here as everything I have is either, white, cream, grey or errrrr white ! 

Doubt I will have chance to go shopping so will be mail order all the way for me !!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol i have a few Yellow and black bits too


----------



## HannahGraceee

*April Mummies where are you?*


----------



## mz_jackie86

hi girls, how u all doing today??
Finally sorted out my maternity pay at work today they r so incompetant seriously, they were meant to send me loadsa forms 6 weeks ago but didnt so i might have to wait longer for my money! Bloody a-holes!!!

xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I need to sort out my maternity allowance form, just so damn confusing!!!

Im good thanks how are you?? x :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Han!

I've been into town.. didn't manage to find a pink cardigan but I've got lots of pressies :happydance:

I have the cream sleeping bag from Tesco :happydance: They are fab because they are only 1.5 tog too so they will be ideal for april onwards!! 

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hey Han!
> 
> I've been into town.. didn't manage to find a pink cardigan but I've got lots of pressies :happydance:
> 
> I have the cream sleeping bag from Tesco :happydance: They are fab because they are only 1.5 tog too so they will be ideal for april onwards!!
> 
> x

Hiya hun!!

Ohhh no pink cardigan! what did you get then??

Ohh cant wait to find out if its a girl or a boy!!! :hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I can't tell you incase he reads it haha

I need help Ladies..

I've once again been told off for not eating enough.. 
But I don't fancy anything. Well that is a lie I want chips.. that is all I ever want.
This baby is going to come out looking like a sodding chip!

Any suggestions for what I can have to eat?? 

:cry:

x


----------



## lyndsey3010

I am totally off food too. Can't remember the last time I ate a dinner. Getting fed up with cooking and not eating, although OH isn't complaining as he is doing the eating for two!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I just can't stand and cook, I get too hot, my back hurts too much..
But the thought of ready meals is UGH at the moment.
There is no pleasing me/the baby!!

I guess I'll just have to have chips. 
At least I will be eating something then and I won't get told off!! 

It is like being a kid again being shouted at all the time haha 

x


----------



## danapeter36

haha oh if only I could have chips all the time...I would eat them day and night!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

im bored! :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mum is making me some chips bless her!
I feel so blooming useless and so heffer like.. surely I should be fancying more than just chips!! 

When you first get pregnant and people say it is hard you just don't believe them but gosh it is hard.. 

I think baby is starting to stretch out my pelvic bones.. which means I may end up with SPD :hissy:

X


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im sooo uncomftable!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies! How are you all today?
I have just woken up and i wanna go back to sleep!!!! I am sooo exhausted these days!!! 
Is anyone else this tired! I am struggling at work to keep my eyes open!!!!
Grrrrr :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think marc is "*Just not that into me*" :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I want to see that film (I guessed you was on about the film..)

If marc is just not that into you then he if f*cking insane... INSANE!!!! :hugs:

I've just polished off my plate of chips.. got major chest pains now, and groin pains :cry:

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I donno, hes just gone off me :( it might just cos im pregnant and he doesnt like that, but i wanna be treated like a princess and kissed and cuddled more :( :cry:


----------



## Cymrukelz

mummy to be said:


> Hey there ladies! How are you all today?
> I have just woken up and i wanna go back to sleep!!!! I am sooo exhausted these days!!!
> Is anyone else this tired! I am struggling at work to keep my eyes open!!!!
> Grrrrr :hissy:

just getting out of bed tires me out! im always soo tired! cant wait to start maternity leave and stay in bed allday!! x


----------



## danapeter36

You'll always be our princess!!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol awww dana your such a sweetie :cloud9:


----------



## danapeter36

:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

We will give you kisses and cuddles Han :hugs: :winkwink:

Dan is fast asleep bless him, he got like 3 hours sleep last night so I can definitely understand.. bit upset because I've not really had any kisses and cuddles tonight .. :blush:

Gosh 32 weeks tomorrow!! 

Does anyone else really wish they knew the exact date their LO was coming?!?!?!

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hugs:


I DO!!!! i wish i knew! it would be 10 times better then not knowing when or where your gonna go lol


----------



## danapeter36

Lol it's anyone's guess lol. Some of us may even beat March mums haha. Scary!!!


----------



## danapeter36

True Han...imagine being in the queue at Asda...or waiting for a bus. Or chatting to your boss lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Omg im soo excited i cant WAIT! :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> True Han...imagine being in the queue at Asda...or waiting for a bus. Or chatting to your boss lol.

:shock:
i bet it will happen to me on marcs mums white sofas! :( :cry::rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha!!! I bet it'll happen to me in a meeting. I will be talking seriously in a work meeting about transport issues and I will go into labour and have to have one of my visitors drive me down!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Or for me.. In a lecture/tutorial/presentation!! 

I can imagine it happening.. I'm being seriously unrealistic breaking up for Uni 5 days before Due date haha

I really really wish I knew when LO was going to come.. it would make everything so much easier on me! 

I can't wait too Han!! 

It still hasn't properly sunk in that I'm going to be responsible for this little life, that is currently growing inside of me!!

x


----------



## danapeter36

Ashy...what if your baby arrives at like 38 weeks or something... you'll have to take him/her into uni with you haha xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

All my deadlines are between 13th March - 3rd April.

I've decided I'm going to concentrate on my individual pieces of work (1 3500 word essay and 1 4000 word report) and then try my best with group work.
Nearly all my groups know I'm pregnant and due round April and I've let lecturers know too.. 

There is one lecturer that I have a group presentation on 20th March and a group report due on 3rd April and she has been very understanding.. and said that if I do miss it as long as my group are happy for me to have the grade given then that is fine with her!!

I have found it really scary telling my groups and lecturers because I've expected people to say 'Why are you even bothering?!' and a couple have said it but have regretted it after haha :rofl::blush:

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooops I've woke Dan up by typing.. I'm now typing really slow so I am being quiet!! :blush:

Bad Ashleigh.. gonna get a spanking haha

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Marc is making me dinner and were getting a dvd on saturday :) x


----------



## MelanieSweets

Yawn :sleep: i am so tired ladies .... everyone else ok ? :hugs:

I have had a manic few days xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Just to let all know that was on early - there is a ticker on page one to count down the start of april  x *


----------



## HannahGraceee

:sleep:*Im Going to sleep now Girlies! NIGHT NIGHT!*:sleep:​


----------



## JeffsWife07

Having terrible pains again....going back on bedrest until Thursday when I see the doc.
I've dropped and I'm praying Marissa stays in a little bit longer.

Was having contractions earlier 10 mins apart...was told to take it easy and stay off my feet.
I have 2 more exams due b4 Thursday so I will try my best to rest.

Take care all....I'll be on when I can.

:hug:


----------



## mummy to be

JeffsWife07 said:


> Having terrible pains again....going back on bedrest until Thursday when I see the doc.
> I've dropped and I'm praying Marissa stays in a little bit longer.
> 
> Was having contractions earlier 10 mins apart...was told to take it easy and stay off my feet.
> I have 2 more exams due b4 Thursday so I will try my best to rest.
> 
> Take care all....I'll be on when I can.
> 
> :hug:

Ohhhh my gaw babe... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE try and rest up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww sweetie rest as much as possible!! 
Keeping baby in is definitely more important than your exams :hugs::hugs:

I hope everyone is okay!

I'm SO tired again.. going to get some breakfast and possibly go back to sleep haha

Baby is definitely head down, I feel huge now and my ribs are being poked by little feet ever so often! :cloud9: (so sweet but painful!!)

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girlies!!! x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hiiiiii Han!!!!

Are you okay?!?!?

Taken some 32 week pics...

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/SDC10373-Copy.jpg

What do you think to this dress... I'm trying to find something nice to wear for Dans birthday tomorrow night! :blush:

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/SDC10388-Copy.jpg

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/SDC10389.jpg

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i LOVE your bump! :cloud9: 

and that dress looks HAWT


happy 32 weeks hun

*EVERYONE - I UPDATED MY JOURNAL! *


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

And a Happy 32 weeks to you too!! :happydance:

I would love my bump more if I didn't have a million stretch marks (my stomach looks like a bag of worms from the front haha)

But I know they will fade, it may take many months/years but it is all worth it for my little boy/girl/IT :rofl::rofl:

I've replied to your journal!! :awww:

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Good morning all!

How are we all? Jeffswife, hope you are ok and taking it easy. We don't want to see any April babies for a few more weeks at least.

Yay happy 32 weeks to us all!

I think Braxton Hicks have started, although I'm not really sure. I feel definitely tightenings that are lasting probably 10 seconds or so, they are uncomfortable more than painful although if I am walking they do make me catch my breath. At first I thought it was LO moving really slowly as opposed to kicking me, but now, I am leaning towards BH.

Hope everyone is ok!
X


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:

5 more weeks and we are full term!!!

when is the first april mummy gonna pop?? x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've still not had any braxton hicks.. is it possible to never get any??

I want to make a CD for Dan.. of love songs..

Suggestions please? :cloud9:

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Grrr.. Baby has got itself into the position where I can barely feel it move!! FFS!!

I know baby is moving because my stomach just moved (you know what I mean) but I couldn't feel it :hissy::hissy:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I donno..

Maybe that song that goes.... "_Loving you is easy cos your beautiful _ lol x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> I donno..
> 
> Maybe that song that goes.... "_Loving you is easy cos your beautiful _ lol x

:rofl::rofl:

We randomly sing that to each other alll the time :blush::blush:

Definitely has to go on!!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Grrr.. Baby has got itself into the position where I can barely feel it move!! FFS!!
> 
> I know baby is moving because my stomach just moved (you know what I mean) but I couldn't feel it :hissy::hissy:
> 
> xx

Its cos bubs hasnt got enough room to kick that much


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I know.. I'm looking forward to the day he/she drops it feels weird having my stomach right under my boobs!!

Question ladies... 

As most of you know.. I mostly live in Leicester for Uni, I don't break up from Uni until 3rd April.. and that is when I'll be moving back to Lincoln completely. LO is due 8th April. 

I have things in Lincoln for my hospital bag.. do you think it will be okay for me to just have a hospital bag here.. and if I do go into labour over in Leicester for Dan to bring the bag with him? 

Questions like this make me want to know the exact date I'm going to give birth, and the exact time/location and how long labour will last. 

Lets hope I'm not one of these women that have a 30 minute labour eh!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Why dont you bring you hospital bag with you to uni? cos what if dan is in like 5 hours of trafic or somthing?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

This is where it gets awkward.. 

I am in Leicester Tuesday until Friday midday. 
And then Lincoln the rest of the time. 

So if I take my hospital bag to Leicester, it means that I either have to bring it back with me on the train every time I come to Lincoln or I leave it in Leicester and risk it. Or I have to make up two bags.. 

Which means buying more new born baby clothes and more pjs etc for me!

Tooo many effin decisions!!! 

And then that is another thing.. *What if labour starts when I'm on a Train?!?!?!*

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:| i donno


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I could potentially have one of the funniest birth stories ever!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol me too!


i told marc if im in labour when manU is on ill wait for him! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

'woman gives birth on way to hospital because she waited for her boyfriend to finish watching a football match' :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

We could have famous babies!!! :rofl:

There is a story on the news about a 17 year old woman who has one child and is pregnant with triplets. The doctors have told her she is a high risk pregnancy and her partner has decided to sign on instead of finding work to support her and help look after the children when they are born in august. 

On another website I'm on all these women are saying 'Oh this is awful' 'They should be made to get rid' 

I think people are f*cking disgusting!! If it was a 30 year old woman in the same situation it wouldn't even make the news and no one would bat an eyelid. 

And because we are going to be in a recession for the next couple of years (I don't believe we will be out of it in 6 months!) the lad is going to have an extremely hard time if he wanted to find a job anyway! 

If I was going to have triplets I don't think I would want Dan to work once they were born.. imagine looking after 4 kids!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know! if it was another girl that was 30, no won would say anything! 

neither would i, i dont no how im gonna manage with one! let alone 4!


----------



## jenny_wren

:wave: afternoooooooon girlies :wave:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi Jennny!!

was wondering are you gonna go to this group every friday?


----------



## jenny_wren

see how the first ones goes ...
if its shite then probs not no lol

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thats what im gonna do aswell! if there is loads of bitchs im not coming back! LOL!


----------



## jenny_wren

lol
last night was a right laugh btw!
i knew most of what she was on about
but we got a couple of clowns in the class
and it actually quite funny!

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Glad it went well!
When are you going to 'learn how to breathe' etc
haha

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL :rofl:
we didn't do it last night ....
nor did we watch a video!! :happydance:

we went through the perfect labour
and played games lol
next week we're going through when
labour goes wrong!!
we had props and everything!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

That just sounds amusing.. Much like a TV program..

'When sharks attack'
'When labour goes wrong'

I'm that bored I'm watching deal or no deal.

I think noels house needs to come back! MR BLOBBY!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Omg! It sounds horribles!!:(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I don't think I'm going to learn anything like that..
I think they are just teaching us how to stay active during labour, how to breathe properly and what positions are best for labour etc. 

I shall be in denial about bad labour!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i Dont wanna go to the anternal classes any more :(


----------



## hayley x

Heyy =] Hope everyones okay!!

I just wanna ask ya, When i sneeze it really hurts like along the bottom of my belly and when i move too fast too, its kinda like the stretching feelin I had at the begining of pregnancy, is that what it is now?? Its just it worried me a little :( 

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

*48 days 5 hours till APRIL! *


----------



## jenny_wren

hayley x said:


> Heyy =] Hope everyones okay!!
> 
> I just wanna ask ya, When i sneeze it really hurts like along the bottom of my belly and when i move too fast too, its kinda like the stretching feelin I had at the begining of pregnancy, is that what it is now?? Its just it worried me a little :(
> 
> xxx

i get it too =[
when i sneeze or cough
and when i move about alot
like at night im actually in agony :hissy:
i just assume its growing pains =[
bubbys gonna do alot of growing
in the next 8 weeks so im
trying to ignore it lol
i get really bad pains in my hips,
thighs and my bum too :blush:

xx​


----------



## penguin77

Thought i'd pop in and say hi........am not good at keepin up with this thread especially since i'm so busy at wok now...but mostly cos i've moved offices and my boss can see my screen :cry:

Nevermind...i'm sure i'll make up for it when i start my leave at the end of march :happydance::happydance:

hope all you ladies are ok...

xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there girlies
How are we all????
My OH is stuck away from home due to the floods up here :( i am not sure when he will be able to come home! Lets hope it will be today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :( :( :cry: :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

penguin77 said:


> Thought i'd pop in and say hi........am not good at keepin up with this thread especially since i'm so busy at wok now...but mostly cos i've moved offices and my boss can see my screen :cry:
> 
> Nevermind...i'm sure i'll make up for it when i start my leave at the end of march :happydance::happydance:
> 
> hope all you ladies are ok...
> 
> xx

Hiya Hunn!!!:happydance::happydance:

Sucks about the move in office lol x 

How are you?? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> Hey there girlies
> How are we all????
> My OH is stuck away from home due to the floods up here :( i am not sure when he will be able to come home! Lets hope it will be today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :( :( :cry: :hissy:

Hiya hunn!!!

Im good thanks you?
Aawwww about your OH :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hey all, how ru Han, Mummy to be, Penguin and whoever else is online :D 

You all had a good day? I had meeting today with my bosses and HR about when i will be leaving and possibly reducing my hours towards end as I am starting to get really bad backache ... :( it went ok, couldnt ask for a better and supportive place to work at really x 

x M x


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> Hey all, how ru Han, Mummy to be, Penguin and whoever else is online :D
> 
> You all had a good day? I had meeting today with my bosses and HR about when i will be leaving and possibly reducing my hours towards end as I am starting to get really bad backache ... :( it went ok, couldnt ask for a better and supportive place to work at really x
> 
> x M x

Hiya hunn!!!
Im good thanks you??

My day was boring you?
lol decided im gonna make marc valentines cookies! :)
and right with icing i love you, like one letter on each cookie lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awww han thats so cute, he will love them what flavour cookies? i have no idea i am so unorganised and its bloody Thursday tomorrow eeeek! was hoping for us to get away but maybe left it a bit late ... my day was ok but just get so sleepy nowadays .... dont think i will be in bed late tonight. 

M x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im not making them by strach, getting them packs that have all the ingerdeants in and just ate water or watever lol im getting white chocolate and milk chocolate ones 

maybe shape them as hearts lol


----------



## Cymrukelz

hi mummies to be. just been to my 1st antenatal class- was very interseting but ooh it did drag on for abit and makes it soo real! our mid wife picked on all the fellas bless them... x


----------



## mummy to be

hopefully Allan will be home tonight.. he is trying to get home now.. everyone keep everything crossed for him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cymrukelz

Morning Mums2be,
im moving house 2day- so excited but it means i dont get the internet :( so i wont be able to have all this 24hour help and support when i really need it! 
hope you all have a great end of pregnancy x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies, 

Hope ur all ok!? Had babies dad call me last night and say he leavin the country in the army and doesnt wanna know baby etc etc! Not that i havent heard this before but this time was different he wasnt shoutin or bein an arsehole when he was talking to me...he was so calm and collected u no..so he decided to tell me this at half 11 at night so i couldnt sleep properly and now have to do a 12 hr shift at work...which i woke up late for!
I cant be arsed with this anymore...cant wait til baby is out so that i know this drama is all worth it and i will be the best mum without him.....just wish what he said didnt bother me so much! I hate men! Lol!!

Well hope ur all ok!! xxxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww Hun he is still a w*nker!!! 
:hug: for you!! 

I definitely think I'm starting to develop SPD. 
I'm in agony when I walk, when I turn in bed.. basically when I do anything! 
I've had to take paracetamol earlier before I could get back to sleep..
And that is something I NEVER do!! 

Midwife appointment isn't until Tuesday though so I shall have to wait until then, fingers crossed she will help me and not just dismiss it!

A couple of my friends had SPD during their pregnancy and towards the end they could barely walk :cry:

Hope you are all okay!!! 

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aw thanks hun!!!

Can u not just make a docs appt to see what they say or do u have to wait for the midwife!
My friend had SPD, and ended up on crutches! It sucks big time!!!! xx


----------



## mummy to be

hey there ladies... 
Ummm what is SPD????? i lost :( 

Is anyone else kinda over being uncomfortable and sore???


----------



## jenny_wren

spd = horrible pains in your pelvis basically
i think like 1 in 5 get it ... google it lol 

ive got a mw app today and im actually
gonna get her to check i dont have it!

and im always sore and uncomfortable :hissy:
pregnancys really starting to take its toll

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think I'm going to try getting an appointment with my Lincoln midwife today (she is lovely!!) because my Leicester midwife is just an evil swine and dismisses everything I say!!


Poor Dan is at work today on his birthday! I did his lunch for him (perfect housewife or what haha) and gave him a surprise individual cheesecake! :cloud9:

I had a really random dream that I went to the midwife and I was 39 weeks pregnant and baby had turned breech, the night before!!! It scared me! :rofl:

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

P.s..

Wow how weird..

3 of the March Mummies that have given birth already were due on the same day!! I thought that was really odd!!! 

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhhh i wonder if any of us are gunna drop this month???

There is only like one whole month (march) left now....the rest are just couple weeks lol
doesnt seem to long now!!!

Im so bored!!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girlies!


----------



## jenny_wren

:cry:
just been into the miscarriage room ...

remind me not to go back into there
ever again!!!


and HIIIIIIII :howdy:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:| miscarriage room?


----------



## jenny_wren

yea theres a miscarriage and loss room ...
dont go in there!!

xx​


----------



## hayley x

Heyy, hope everyones okay!! I keep thinkin to myself that this is the last month i definately wont have a baby. I mean we're full term in March so baby could possibly be a March, although I know my baby wont come early!! Pregnancy is sooo hard now, I can barely walk to the bathroom without being outta breath, I feel sooo old!!

I start my first antenatal class tonight, Im kinda excited but a little scared!! Does any one know what to expect at the first class? 

xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

i found my first class hilarious!
we had props and played games
and then got right down to labour
and all the gorey bits ... :happydance:
was actually quite good so dont worry
they dont pick on either you wont 
get caught out .... promise!

and i know exactly how you feel!!
:hissy:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Do they make you speak infront of everyone?


----------



## hayley x

jenny_wren said:


> i found my first class hilarious!
> we had props and played games
> and then got right down to labour
> and all the gorey bits ... :happydance:
> was actually quite good so dont worry
> they dont pick on either you wont
> get caught out .... promise!
> 
> and i know exactly how you feel!!
> :hissy:
> 
> xx​

How long did yours last for? Mine is two hours and im thinkin thats agesss although im sure it goes quick? I think my OH will embarass me too lol!! Hes realli lookin forward to it and cuz he knows im worried he will take the opportunity to embaras me more haha!! Did u take your maternity notes and did u take anything to write on incase u needed it?

xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oh ur antenatal class sounds fun...mine was shit she droned on for 45minutes about shit that really didnt help and it was meant to be an hour and a half....
also she just sat there an was like " i dnt bring notes ok" tut tut!!!

Jenny ur one sounds fun!!! x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Grr it is snowing AGAIN in Lincoln!!!!! 

The midwife has put me in touch with physiotherapy at the hospital, got an appointment on Monday! I'm in effing agony! 
If I need to walk I find myself walking like a sumo wrestler haha!!

Hope you are okay ladies

xx


----------



## penguin77

HannahGraceee said:


> penguin77 said:
> 
> 
> Thought i'd pop in and say hi........am not good at keepin up with this thread especially since i'm so busy at wok now...but mostly cos i've moved offices and my boss can see my screen :cry:
> 
> Nevermind...i'm sure i'll make up for it when i start my leave at the end of march :happydance::happydance:
> 
> hope all you ladies are ok...
> 
> xx
> 
> Hiya Hunn!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sucks about the move in office lol x
> 
> How are you?? xClick to expand...

I feel great but i'm strating to retain water in my legs already.......do most women retain water - it's got me thinking is all? Is it related to pre-eclampsia?

And.....i only have 6 weeks till i finish work and go on leave :happydance::happydance:

xxxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

ladies how ru all .... ? :hug: i hope you had a better day than me today, i was randomly sick this morning :( 

and then i got to work and fell over in the car park .... into the splits position would you believe, but i am not sure how bubs is affected, moving and kicking but I feel slightly sore on my tummy, i didnt land on it though .... grazed my knees also :( i just feel quite sorry for myself really and fed up :cry::cry:


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Do they make you speak infront of everyone?


nope not unless you answer a question
she asked everyone

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

hayley x said:


> How long did yours last for? Mine is two hours and im thinkin thats agesss although im sure it goes quick? I think my OH will embarass me too lol!! Hes realli lookin forward to it and cuz he knows im worried he will take the opportunity to embaras me more haha!! Did u take your maternity notes and did u take anything to write on incase u needed it?
> 
> xxx

mine was 2 hours as well
just over actually
we had to cram two lessons
into it tho ...
you dont need to take anything
with you at all ...
maybe a bottle of water but
thats it =]

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

mz_jackie86 said:


> Oh ur antenatal class sounds fun...mine was shit she droned on for 45minutes about shit that really didnt help and it was meant to be an hour and a half....
> also she just sat there an was like " i dnt bring notes ok" tut tut!!!
> 
> Jenny ur one sounds fun!!! x

we did have a couple of funny couples as well
which did kinda help 
but yea i didn't learn alot just had a laugh 

=]

x​


----------



## lyndsey3010

MelanieSweets said:


> ladies how ru all .... ? :hug: i hope you had a better day than me today, i was randomly sick this morning :(
> 
> and then i got to work and fell over in the car park .... into the splits position would you believe, but i am not sure how bubs is affected, moving and kicking but I feel slightly sore on my tummy, i didnt land on it though .... grazed my knees also :( i just feel quite sorry for myself really and fed up :cry::cry:

Hugs to you Hun, your day sounds horrid. 

I didn't sleep at all last night so have had a lazy day. Watched 7 episodes of gossip girl in bed. Weirdest thing was I had a dream I was being sick and woke myself up gagging and wretching. Nothing new for me, I have night terrors, when baby is here, it will be me screaming in the night waking baby up!!

How is everyone?
X


----------



## hayley x

:cry: I couldnt go to my class cuz the bloody stupid snow!! the roads were so bad the cars were goin sideways and all the traffic stopped. Im so sad, I was dreading going but actually excited and had really built myself up to goin!! When will this bloody weather end?? I dont care the cold but i dont wand th snow and ice its too dangerous and has been going on too long!! 

Now I have to wait til March to start my classes :( not a happy bunny.

Sorry rant over, hope everyone is ok. How are you feelin now melanie after fallin over?? Ive slipped and it really shook me up, try not to worry though im sure baby is just fine in there!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Do they make you speak infront of everyone?
> 
> 
> nope not unless you answer a question
> she asked everyone
> 
> x​Click to expand...

what if you dont wanna answer one!:( lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

Thanks lyndsey and Hayley ..... it really did shake me up ... I just walked into work grizzling, all the guys even made a fuss bless them ! 

I am lucky i have a cushioned butt to protect me :rofl:

How many classes are you getting Hayley ? I get like one class for 3 hours ....... not until 21st March would you believe. 

Anyone doing anything exciting me and my man are getting into bed and watching Gordon Ramsey soon :) hehe x


----------



## hayley x

MelanieSweets said:


> Thanks lyndsey and Hayley ..... it really did shake me up ... I just walked into work grizzling, all the guys even made a fuss bless them !
> 
> I am lucky i have a cushioned butt to protect me :rofl:
> 
> How many classes are you getting Hayley ? I get like one class for 3 hours ....... not until 21st March would you believe.
> 
> Anyone doing anything exciting me and my man are getting into bed and watching Gordon Ramsey soon :) hehe x

Aww glad they gave you sympathy, we really need it during pregnancy lol!! HAHAHA cushioned butt...I have that too :D glad it come in handy!!

I get 3 classes spread over 3 weeks lasting 2 hours each. Ill have to start the ones 3rd March and finish 17th March (day before full term eek)

Just the one class, is it on NHS? But never kno your one class may be full of good stuff and my 3 full of crap lol!!

Im in bed...alone :( OH works nights... and its sooooo cold :( Im jealous u have someone to warm your cold feet on lol

xxx


----------



## mummy to be

I got one class and it is a gull 9 hour day at the hospital... scary stuff :( :( lol. :) Kinda looking forward to it but lol 

I was in so much pain last night... i was on my hands and knees trying to make it stop :( it was like a really really bad cramp/ stretching/ period pain all at the same time in my lower belly but closer to my "lady parts".... It was sooooo painful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hayley x

WHAT 9 hours :O you could actually have your baby in 9 hours dunno about talk about it for 9 hours lol!! Aww bless ya, I sometimes get really really horrible pains right down there its like i cant lay, sit, stand or do anything. I think if i cant barely stand these pains then im gunna be useless when it comes to contractions, i think im the worlds biggst wimp!!

other than that how r u feelin? xxx


----------



## mummy to be

yes i know 9 hours!!! hehehehe i think i will loose concentration by the 4th hour lol.. hehehe 

Other than the pains i am going ok... uncomfortable and getting sick ( i think it is the flu) hehehehe

What about you babe???


----------



## Jelly Bean

I'm due April 17th...team blue...

:happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

awwwww your due one day after me :) hehehehehe Congrats :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girlies Girls!

2moz is half way through Feb! :) 

Have i missed anything?? x


----------



## hayley x

Omg half way through feb already... eek its too exciting!! Just think, its 'possible' this is the last month for us with no baby, but for me I know my baby will defo be April!! Dnt think u missed ne thin, pretty quiet in here!! How are youu? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

if i dont go on my predicted day i will defo go after my due date! lol 

Im fine thanks Just have loads of little limbs sticking out of me! :rofl:
you?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Afternoon Ladies!!

Are you all okay??
We are an eventful bunch aren't we! :cloud9:

Was watching the weather this morning and they are saying UK is going to have a couple of days (mon/tues) of reasonable weather and then it is going to get freezing again with more snow! Bloody stupid weather!! 

Can't believe it is the middle of Feb tomorrow!! OH MY GOD! :happydance:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: its getting sooner and sooner!!! 54 days to go! :| wtf :shock: x


----------



## jenny_wren

atleast we wont be giving birth
in the snow!!
well ... its so close now .. someone
just might lol 

54 days! im on 50!!
anyone wanna help me kill the
council woman ...
unless moose!! :rofl:

and hiiiii girls!! :hugs:
had my mw app yesterday
apparently im stressed LOL :rofl:
and im measuring a week ahead again
babys def growing!
had a different woman too
my mw on hols selfish cow!
and this woman had a massive beard!
:rofl:
ill take another pic tomorrow 
im a proper whale now :happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> atleast we wont be giving birth
> in the snow!!
> well ... its so close now .. someone
> just might lol
> 
> 54 days! im on 50!!
> anyone wanna help me kill the
> council woman ...
> unless moose!! :rofl:
> 
> and hiiiii girls!! :hugs:
> had my mw app yesterday
> apparently im stressed LOL :rofl:
> and im measuring a week ahead again
> babys def growing!
> had a different woman too
> my mw on hols selfish cow!
> and this woman had a massive beard!
> :rofl:
> ill take another pic tomorrow
> im a proper whale now :happydance:
> 
> xx​


Hiya Jenny Henny! :) :hugs:
How are you hun?

Oh btw next week, This girl kim is gonna come too, she wanted to get the bus with me cos shes gonna be new too, shes due on the 6th x 

what was the MW you had name? Maybe its mine! LOL :rofl::rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

54 days seems ages though :rofl:

When it gets to 30 days it will seem SO soon!! 

One of my lecturers has just emailed me..

Basically on her module it is all group work, but she is suggesting I defer the rest of the module (Until when I do not know) and finish it by myself.

I feel so useless, it is always one thing after another.

I know I'm only there now because I need my student loan, I have a contract on my flat that lasts until June and without my loan I can't pay for it. 

I want to cry!! :cry:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

lol
i dunno i cant remember her name
i just kept looking at her facial hair
:rofl::rofl:

and yea bring people along!!

jenny henny lol
you have to be hannah spanner LOL
:rofl:

im good other than feeling HUGE!
toke my grandad shopping yesterday
and he actually walks faster than me!!!
:rofl::rofl:

hows you?!?!?!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww Ashhy Washy :(
:hugs:


Did she have short brownish hair? and she has a mustash lol?


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> 54 days seems ages though :rofl:
> 
> When it gets to 30 days it will seem SO soon!!
> 
> One of my lecturers has just emailed me..
> 
> Basically on her module it is all group work, but she is suggesting I defer the rest of the module (Until when I do not know) and finish it by myself.
> 
> I feel so useless, it is always one thing after another.
> 
> I know I'm only there now because I need my student loan, I have a contract on my flat that lasts until June and without my loan I can't pay for it.
> 
> I want to cry!! :cry:
> 
> xx


:hugs:
tell her to sod off and do what you want !
they cant tell you you're not allowed too
and if you have to be there to pay for your flat
they should know that!!
just tell her you have to do it otherwise she has to
pay for your flat!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Awww Ashhy Washy :(
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Did she have short brownish hair? and she has a mustash lol?


actually yea!!
ill find out her name
its on my notes
but they're round my mums
ill get em later and tell you
who she is!!
she talks way too much as well
and needs a shave lol
ive got her next week too!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know this is toally off subject but i need help! :)
Going over town to get marc little treats for our valentines/aniversary thing on saturday.. 
So far im making I LOVE YOU cookies, little saches of glaxay hot chocolate, mashmellows, milka chocolate, and some crackers (Lol he loves them) any other ideas?


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Awww Ashhy Washy :(
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Did she have short brownish hair? and she has a mustash lol?
> 
> 
> actually yea!!
> ill find out her name
> its on my notes
> but they're round my mums
> ill get em later and tell you
> who she is!!
> she talks way too much as well
> and needs a shave lol
> ive got her next week too!!
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

I laugh if its the same one as me! her names sarah :rofl::rofl:
she always mumbles around about stupid things


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Awww Ashhy Washy :(
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Did she have short brownish hair? and she has a mustash lol?
> 
> 
> actually yea!!
> ill find out her name
> its on my notes
> but they're round my mums
> ill get em later and tell you
> who she is!!
> she talks way too much as well
> and needs a shave lol
> ive got her next week too!!
> 
> xx​Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh if its the same one as me! her names sarah :rofl::rofl:
> she always mumbles around about stupid thingsClick to expand...

has she recently been to france on hols?
she was moaning about how she missed
the snow and how it rained over there ....
it might be sarah actually ... i really wanna
know now!!

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

milka chocolate!!
YUM!!

strawberrys? 
with the old sexual chocolate on?
:happydance:

bit of whipped cream!!??

try and turn it into a sexy
food night ... might get your
way with him then lol :happydance:

buy lots of turn me on foods
as i call them lol
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Awww Ashhy Washy :(
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Did she have short brownish hair? and she has a mustash lol?
> 
> 
> actually yea!!
> ill find out her name
> its on my notes
> but they're round my mums
> ill get em later and tell you
> who she is!!
> she talks way too much as well
> and needs a shave lol
> ive got her next week too!!
> 
> xx​Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh if its the same one as me! her names sarah :rofl::rofl:
> she always mumbles around about stupid thingsClick to expand...
> 
> has she recently been to france on hols?
> she was moaning about how she missed
> the snow and how it rained over there ....
> it might be sarah actually ... i really wanna
> know now!!
> 
> x​Click to expand...

Maybe, she wasnt there last app on the 4th so maybe she was in france lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> milka chocolate!!
> YUM!!
> 
> strawberrys?
> with the old sexual chocolate on?
> :happydance:
> 
> bit of whipped cream!!??
> 
> try and turn it into a sexy
> food night ... might get your
> way with him then lol :happydance:
> 
> buy lots of turn me on foods
> as i call them lol
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​

Marc is so fussy.. he hates fruit :| and cream LOL any other ideas?

yesterday.. he said were not gonna have sex, well i hope not any way.. 

so i hope not isnt a deffo no! i could still get some! need to sort out my lady bits! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> I know this is toally off subject but i need help! :)
> Going over town to get marc little treats for our valentines/aniversary thing on saturday..
> So far im making I LOVE YOU cookies, little saches of glaxay hot chocolate, mashmellows, milka chocolate, and some crackers (Lol he loves them) any other ideas?

Awww you romantic sod!! 

I've bought Dan a few nice pressies but no romantic food.. I would do the whole cliché strawberries and chocolate... MARSHMELLOWS!!! 

Still no idea what we are doing.. there isn't much I can do when I can hardly f*cking walk.. I need to find a sexual position that doesn't involve me opening my legs :rofl:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

haha
good luck! :rofl:
im finding sex sooooo painful atm
we've stopped for the minute
because i just end up in tears!
haven't had sex since last weekend
and thats like years for me!!

shellfish and chocolate are a turn me on food
look at all the afrodisiac (sp?!?!) foods on google

or you could just drug him LOL?!?

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I know this is toally off subject but i need help! :)
> Going over town to get marc little treats for our valentines/aniversary thing on saturday..
> So far im making I LOVE YOU cookies, little saches of glaxay hot chocolate, mashmellows, milka chocolate, and some crackers (Lol he loves them) any other ideas?
> 
> Awww you romantic sod!!
> 
> I've bought Dan a few nice pressies but no romantic food.. I would do the whole cliché strawberries and chocolate... MARSHMELLOWS!!!
> 
> Still no idea what we are doing.. there isn't much I can do when I can hardly f*cking walk.. I need to find a sexual position that doesn't involve me opening my legs :rofl:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl: i need to find a position that consists of opening my legs! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

jenny_wren said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 54 days seems ages though :rofl:
> 
> When it gets to 30 days it will seem SO soon!!
> 
> One of my lecturers has just emailed me..
> 
> Basically on her module it is all group work, but she is suggesting I defer the rest of the module (Until when I do not know) and finish it by myself.
> 
> I feel so useless, it is always one thing after another.
> 
> I know I'm only there now because I need my student loan, I have a contract on my flat that lasts until June and without my loan I can't pay for it.
> 
> I want to cry!! :cry:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> tell her to sod off and do what you want !
> they cant tell you you're not allowed too
> and if you have to be there to pay for your flat
> they should know that!!
> just tell her you have to do it otherwise she has to
> pay for your flat!!
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

I know she is only suggesting it to help me out, because I have missed SO many of her classes but it just has made me feel so useless. 

I shall go speak with her next week and see what we can come up with.. the group I'm in is rather useless anyway but it is easier to do a group report than one on my own!! 

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Maybe I could just lay there like a sack of spuds.. 
Or spoon. 
Something that involves me not moving at all!! 

:rofl::rofl:

I googled karma sutra.. Oh the positions :rofl:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

hannah 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

and yea ash just see what she says
group works always easier
as long as you dont get put with
the lazy stupid ones!
cant see why she would say no
if its what you want!

:hugs:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Maybe I could just lay there like a sack of spuds..
> Or spoon.
> Something that involves me not moving at all!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I googled karma sutra.. Oh the positions :rofl:
> 
> xx

spuds still have to open their legs slightly lol
but spoons!!
you could wrap one up and wink when he
opens it LOL

dont forget they can still get drunk!!

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

I know.. I have bought him alcohol as a treat :rofl:

Last year for valentines I bought him a candy whip :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i would buy marc alcohol but im too young lol


----------



## jenny_wren

hannah get him drunk!!!!

a candy whip !!
you kinky thing you lol
:rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han if you have a shop called 'The Card Factory' near you.. go and buy some kinky dice.. they are funny! 

Tell Marc to buy some alcohol for himself, get him drunk and make him play sex games! :muaha:

On another note..

I'm quite horrified a 13 year old boy is a dad.. and he looks about 8 in my opinion.. If I saw him down the street I would be like aww is that your baby sister?!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Han if you have a shop called 'The Card Factory' near you.. go and buy some kinky dice.. they are funny!
> 
> Tell Marc to buy some alcohol for himself, get him drunk and make him play sex games! :muaha:
> 
> On another note..
> 
> I'm quite horrified a 13 year old boy is a dad.. and he looks about 8 in my opinion.. If I saw him down the street I would be like aww is that your baby sister?!
> 
> xx

lol I'm going there to get a bag to put all the little bits in lol x



and i donno, i have the opposite opinion to you about that really lol


----------



## hayley x

I kno :O Its shocking!! My OH always gets a paper on the way home from work in the mornings and i saw it and was like wtf!! he reali does not look 13!! apparently when he was asked what he was going to do financially he asked what financially meant!! xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think good on him for being responsible and staying and supporting the baby and mum, it is what all parents should do. But it scares me that someone who doesn't have any grasp of life outside of computer games and Man U (eg someone with no knowledge of money etc) is even thinking of having sex, let alone having it. 

And I definitely think the only reason it is in the paper is because he looks SO young! As plenty of 13 year olds have children and it doesn't get big media attention. 

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

i saw it too
and all ive got to say is good luck
to the 3 of them ...
nothing surprises me these days but
he does look about 8 yrs old ...
its when young teens get pregnant
and just abort them that annoys me
atleast if they're willing to give it go
its not quite as bad as just getting rid of them ...

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I think good on him for being responsible and staying and supporting the baby and mum, it is what all parents should do. But it scares me that someone who doesn't have any grasp of life outside of computer games and Man U (eg someone with no knowledge of money etc) is even thinking of having sex, let alone having it.
> 
> And I definitely think the only reason it is in the paper is because he looks SO young! As plenty of 13 year olds have children and it doesn't get big media attention.
> 
> xx

second!!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I think good on him for being responsible and staying and supporting the baby and mum, it is what all parents should do. But it scares me that someone who doesn't have any grasp of life outside of computer games and Man U (eg someone with no knowledge of money etc) is even thinking of having sex, let alone having it.
> 
> And I definitely think the only reason it is in the paper is because he looks SO young! As plenty of 13 year olds have children and it doesn't get big media attention.
> 
> xx

Thats what i think if he looked 18 insted of 8 it wouldnt be talked about, and im annoyed how people think is so sick for a 15 year old *Girl* to have sex with a 13 year old *Boy* its two years difffrence so what!!


----------



## jenny_wren

i was having sex when i was 14 tbh ...
and if i would have fallen preggers
i would have kept it as well ...

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I had sex for the first time at 14 (about a month off being 15) and I too would've kept it if I had got pregnant.
I've never agreed to abortion.. watching videos in Religious Education used to horrify me!! 
In my opinion as soon as someone gets pregnant they have a life inside of them. 

I just hope that they both finish school and find jobs in the future and set good examples for their children. This experience will make them both mature extremely quickly!!

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

i dont agree with abortions either
the thought of it disgusts me
unless there is a valid reason for it
then no it should never be an option

i'd just turned 14 about 2 months before
hand and he turned 14 about 2 weeks
before lol ....

it would be a shame if they didn't finish
atleast secondary education ...

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i was 14 days away from being 15, then i met my 2nd boyfriend turned into a slut lol then was planning on being selibate for a year got to about 11 months and met marc lol :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I tried it at 14.. vowed never to have sex again!! At 15 I tried it again and vowed never to have sex again again! 

Then I got with a guy and was with him for 11 months (worst abusive relationship ever!!) and after him vowed to never have a relationship again!! 

I make lots of vows and never stick to them!! 

I've kissed lots of frogs and found my knight in shining armour :cloud9:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:
i was 14 first time
and then didn't have sex until
i was 16! 
then i turned into a whore
and met jason lol
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

How many have you?


----------



## jenny_wren

how many people have i slept with?

4 ....
2 proper realtionships
2 one night stands

does include jason =]

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:Im a slut!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I don't answer that question!! haha

I remember when I told Dan.. the look on his face was pure shock! :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

do girls count?!?:blush:

LOL

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I don't answer that question!! haha
> 
> I remember when I told Dan.. the look on his face was pure shock! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> xx


i wanna no!!!

im not telling till you tell! 

im not proud of mine!


----------



## jenny_wren

hahaha lairs!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> do girls count?!?:blush:
> 
> LOL
> 
> x​

:shock:

Jenny :shock:


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> do girls count?!?:blush:
> 
> LOL
> 
> x​
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Jenny :shock:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hahaha this is so amusing!! 

JENNY!!! haha

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Tell me ash!!!


----------



## jenny_wren

are you both in double digits?!?
just say so i can call you both slags
and we can move on!!!! lol
:rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

im not in double


----------



## jenny_wren

if you're not in double digits 
then i wont class you as a slag LOL
:rofl:

ash?!?!

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

ive gotta go out in like 20 mins 
i wanna know dammit!!
:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mines 9! :blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

i bet ash beats you!!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh shush I'm older than you both :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

How many ash?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Girles where are you?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol what a random convo how u all doin!!???


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls! 
Hope everyone is well and enjoys their Valentine's Day 2maro!!!

Just a quick update for now:
Went to doc yesterday and I"ve been having Braxton Hicks. He said if I lay down for 1 hour and they are still 10 mins apart to come in and be checked ...other than that everything is great. I weighed 138 lbs. I've gained 38 lbs. since I got preggie. BP was normal 100/61, Marissa's heart rate was 155bpm and I measured 32 weeks. All is good. 

:hug:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Oh yeah, I forgot to add......we got the changing table painted and my parents bought us the travel system I wanted....
 



Attached Files:







100_0137.jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 4









100_0142.jpg
File size: 94.5 KB
Views: 7









100_0140.jpg
File size: 88.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Wow that pram and car seat are fantastic!!
We have nothing really sexy like that here :cry:

I am so F*cking shocked..

Dans mum has been spending a lot of time at hospital recently (for reasons I'm not going into) and she has found out from her doctor today that she has contracted MRSA!! 

It has shocked me so much, Hospitals should be clean! I hate hospitals anyway and now I so don't want to go to hospital ever again!! I'll just have my baby in the bath! 

xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello my ladies, hahaha was just reading your convo from earlier ........ take me like 20mins to catch up on the days conversation! 

How are you all chikas? x I am soooooo glad its Friday and valentines tomorrow woo woo ..... :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## JeffsWife07

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Wow that pram and car seat are fantastic!!
> We have nothing really sexy like that here :cry:
> 
> I am so F*cking shocked..
> 
> Dans mum has been spending a lot of time at hospital recently (for reasons I'm not going into) and she has found out from her doctor today that she has contracted MRSA!!
> 
> It has shocked me so much, Hospitals should be clean! I hate hospitals anyway and now I so don't want to go to hospital ever again!! I'll just have my baby in the bath!
> 
> xx

Thanks hun.

I'm sorry to hear about Dan's mum. DH's aunt ended up in a hospital in Florida last year and contracted MRSA!!! I don't want to scare you but I do want to warn you. Do not be around her and your preggie. Also, Dan should stay away (he can carry it back to you). MRSA is airborne and it's horrible. Is she quarentined?

take care hun
:hug:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oh my god and they wonder why people dont want to go into hospitals, what have they got cleaners for if they dnt do the job properly, his poor mum!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

So sorry to hear about dans mum hun :hugs: hope she gets better soon :) x


i miss marc, i know he doesnt go out very often but i just wanna get a txt to see if hes ok :( lol


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh shush I'm older than you both :rofl::rofl:
> 
> xx


how old are you?!?!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh shush I'm older than you both :rofl::rofl:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> how old are you?!?!
> 
> x​Click to expand...

yep she is older - her birthdays 13th of june 1988! :rofl: she used to stalk me! now i stalk her!! :rofl: x


----------



## jenny_wren

only just lol!!
i thought she was younger!! :blush:

and the mw im possitive was
the sameas yours
whats her surname?
ive only got a signature on my
notes ...

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

O bryan i think


----------



## jenny_wren

def the same woman then lol
the surnames the only thing 
i could make out

haha your mws a man!!
:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## chel27

hey girlies :happydance::happydance: how are you all? going by the random conversation you were having earlier i would say your all ok :rofl:

how many sexual partners :blush: i ask ya :rofl:

wat ya all up to?

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I hate my MW she mumbles around so much!! LOL! marc always comments about her mustash



lol comon chel how many? LOL! :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Do you 2 live close to each other then? Lucky girls u can meet upfor coffeeee!!!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> lol comon chel how many? LOL! :rofl:

ohhhhhhh i couldnt tell ya that :blush: i'd have to kill you first :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Do you 2 live close to each other then? Lucky girls u can meet upfor coffeeee!!!

Yeh me and Jenny Both live in farnborough


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there :) How are we all? I have been having BH for most of the day... kinda over it now :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Dans mum has to have some more tests to see how bad it is (so they know what medication to give her) but hopefully it will be all okay. 

As I always say it is one thing after another!! 

I have gone completely nesting mad, everyday this week I have made the whole bedroom neat and tidy, then Dan comes home from work and throws his clothes where ever so I have to tell him off.. and now he is calling me a moaner :cry:

Last night I was in agony once again. I got to sleep at about 3am (after spending like 3 hours reading) I am not going to be able to cope with another 7 weeks of this! Especially as baby is obviously going to get bigger and bigger!! 

Where is Dana? I haven't seen her around :(

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Ashy!!!
I have had a harsh few days, just been so tired and faint. Been to work and everything and then yesterday bam, fainting started. So I went to labour ward and they monitored Alayna and she is okay but I am very anaemic so they gave me some tablets and monitored me. I am still so so so so tired and thats why I haven't been able to get on here much, it's just tired me out from getting the laptop open and typing lol. They say the iron tabs should sort me out, but what annoys me is that at 16 weeks I asked the MW if I had anaemia and she said 'Well there isn't enough time for me to do your bloods but I would say no'. So all this time I could have been getting treatment.
Oh well!
Sorry to hear about Dan's mum. He must be really finding it hard right now, knowing she isn't too well and with your backaches and pains I am sure you feel like it's all never ending. Hun I know how you feel with the backache, I have it every day and wake up every hour at night because of it. I am trying to just ease it as best I can, not nice when you want to go to bed but can't physically get up!
I have been nesting too, washing everything, and going a bit overboard. I may be starting my maternity leave immenintly as the hospital staff are not pleased I am still working nine hour days. We will see!
Hugs to you all and special hugs to Ashy and to Han because of her post on another thread that she thought I had gone into labour. Oh and Mandy I am so sorry about the BH!!!

Lol.
Love D xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Every one look at my new list on my journal and say if i need anything else??


----------



## jenny_wren

baby had a huge growth spurt last night
hurt like hell .... :cry:
but i can now see my belly button!!
its no longer on the floor!
i can see it in the mirror!! simple things ... :blush:
and my bumps actually beginning to
have a circle shape to it :blush:
ill take some piccies later ....
i dont look quite so fat anymore
i look round!!! :happydance:

and woooooo 33 weeks!!
:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlys how u all doing today!???
Im just at work started at 18:00 until 02:00...Looooong!!! xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Poor you jackie.. I couldn't do those hours!!

Hugs for you Dana.. some midwives are just blooming awful, they should always make time for pregnant ladies.. it is their blooming job after all! :hugs::hugs:

My mum was meant to be coming with me to my physio appointment on Monday, mainly because I don't drive and apart from walking (which would kill me) I'd have no way to get to the hospital.. and she has been told today she can't swap her shift at work.. So Dan is now having to take the morning off work on Monday and I feel SO bad!

I'm starting to get really miserable, I'm not much of a crier but all I'm doing at the moment is crying like a baby. I'm going to end up really depressed at this rate. 

I feel really bad for Dan, he has so much on his plate with his mum & his new job, and then he has me constantly crying/in pain. I feel like he is going to end up hating me because I'm not being super happy and excited. 

I just want it to be 37 weeks now and I want baby out!! :cry::cry:

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww hun your hormones are prob taking over now and after 32 weeks of pregnancy im not surprised, its normal!
Try not to feel guilty cos its not your fault ITS THE BABIES lol!

Dnt worry be happy...and u can always moan to us lot lolxxx


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies 
how are we all????
Not long now and we get to meet our little ones... Is anyone else terrified???


----------



## mama2b

mummy to be said:


> Hey there ladies
> how are we all????
> Not long now and we get to meet our little ones... Is anyone else terrified???

Hey im not to bad thanks u ?

I am scared and excited ! I really, really want a water birth because of my spd but as we can't book the pools in advance im really scared someone will be in it when I go into labour :hissy:


----------



## young mum

i feel really terrible saying this but is there anyone else that is bored and just wants baby here. dont get me wrong im excited but i feel bored in waiting now


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey ladies..

I bought Juno yesterday, I still haven't watched it.. I wanted to watch it with Dan but he is playing on his computer.. so I'm in my bedroom with my laptop again. 
I really don't know what I'd do without BnB and you girlies! :cry:

I hope everyone had a good Valentines day/night!!

Can't believe in 2 days there will be 50 days until LO is here! BRING IT ON!

I'm completely terrified about the pain but I'd do anything to not have backache/spd etc etc now.. I was awake for most of last night, found myself watching hollyoaks at 4am!! 

I just want my little baby.. so all this agony has been worthwhile! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Hunn!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya Hunn!!!

Hey Lady!!

How did last night go??
What did Marc cook you??
Are you okay??

xx


----------



## mellllly

hello ladies - how are you all?

I have not been on in ages, been very busy with nursery and other bits - the nursery is being plastered tomorrow, YAY! So by this time next week it should be complete! I will put up some before an after pics xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Hunn!!!
> 
> Hey Lady!!
> 
> How did last night go??
> What did Marc cook you??
> Are you okay??
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hiya 
Shit
nothing
no


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oookay Hun..

Want to talk about it?

I'll just give you a hug and then run away and hide :hugs:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

He did get me a nice present tho..

but ill talk to you about it when i get home in about 20 mins x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Okay Hun..
You scared me for a second there :shy:
Us pregnant ladies are scary haha

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Sorry i took so ages! lol

He did get me a lovely LOVE gift set from the body shop :) x

But Firstly Marc wasnt feeling very well cos he got pissed the night before so he didnt want dinner so no romantic meal for me, had something to eat while i watched adulthood with him, i didnt mind dont get me wrong but a little disapointed :( 

Go in to bed later, and i put my hand just above his boxers on his tummy, and he told me to get off! :| :cry: asking why i had to try to get sexusal all the time! 

Went to kiss him and said you have already have one today :hissy: i mean come on a kiss a day? 

A rolled over and started crying and he called me pathetic
Then he asked me to tell him what was wrong? and i said..
That i dont feel apperacted, and think its cruel i get a kiss allowance :cry: 
plus he said, not every one should be getting kissed and cuddled on valentines day :(:( :cry: 

I dont feel loved any more :( :cry: maybe this isnt the person im gonna spend the rest of my life with or have i made a mistake by bringing a child into a loveless relationship :|


----------



## navarababe

Awww hun :hugs: Maybe he was just crabbit because he wasnt feeling well etc, you know what men are like, BUT that doesnt give him any excuse to what he done and said to you. You havent made a mistake bringing your little baby into this world, as if your with mark or without mark you will love that baby with all your heart. He'll soon realise what he has and he will start to appricate it. If he doesnt then babe, its his loss. Nobody knows who their going to spend there life with, as people change after time. Keep ur chin up babe. Lots of :hugs: hun xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> Awww hun :hugs: Maybe he was just crabbit because he wasnt feeling well etc, you know what men are like, BUT that doesnt give him any excuse to what he done and said to you. You havent made a mistake bringing your little baby into this world, as if your with mark or without mark you will love that baby with all your heart. He'll soon realise what he has and he will start to appricate it. If he doesnt then babe, its his loss. Nobody knows who their going to spend there life with, as people change after time. Keep ur chin up babe. Lots of :hugs: hun xx

Hes like that all the time tho! never get a kiss, has to be on the cheek ect ect..
i told him, "Whats the point of being together if you treat me more like a friend then a girlfriend?"


----------



## MelanieSweets

HannahGraceee said:


> navarababe said:
> 
> 
> Awww hun :hugs: Maybe he was just crabbit because he wasnt feeling well etc, you know what men are like, BUT that doesnt give him any excuse to what he done and said to you. You havent made a mistake bringing your little baby into this world, as if your with mark or without mark you will love that baby with all your heart. He'll soon realise what he has and he will start to appricate it. If he doesnt then babe, its his loss. Nobody knows who their going to spend there life with, as people change after time. Keep ur chin up babe. Lots of :hugs: hun xx
> 
> Hes like that all the time tho! never get a kiss, has to be on the cheek ect ect..
> i told him, "Whats the point of being together if you treat me more like a friend then a girlfriend?"Click to expand...

Han you deserve sooo much better ........ seriously, surely its ultimatum time ... he doesnt give you the attention you deserve dont be scared to be on your own either i have been there i know what its like, he seems to make you more unhappy than happy thats not how it should be sweetie x :hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

It makes me so unhappy im so sad on the day we met :( :cry:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww hun, sorry your feelins so crappy! But i think u shud tell him straight to sort it out and make him understand!! Your emotional as it is being pregnant without feelin un loved and unappreciated!!!
Dont feel afraid of being alone either, if i can do it anyone can do it have some faith in yourself!!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im txting him at the moment, i asked him to think about the things i said last night, and he said he would try harded, i txt back saying i feel i get taken for granted and i could quite easierly do this by myself, i dont like getting treated like a friend


----------



## mz_jackie86

Good on u for sayin somethin han, theres nothing worse than feelin the way u do and not saying anything about it, otherwise it will just eat u up inside!!! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

He said all he can do is take it in the information!


----------



## MelanieSweets

HannahGraceee said:


> He said all he can do is take it in the information!

:hug: awww sweetheart ...... all very well taking in the information but will he do anything ... dont let him be in charge ..... make it clear u wont take his nonsense my darlin xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive decided im not gonna do anything hasty till the baby is actually born, maybe that could make him realise and appicate me more for giving him his first born child, if not i cant be in a loveless relationship and will have to leave.

But a bit scared i could be a teen single mum :( :cry:


----------



## mz_jackie86

You never no it could be just fear thats makin him act this way!
Wat u shud do is just pretend u have gone off him see if he comes runnin then u will no!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

I agree with Jackie, dont contact him .. and watch him come on running baby ;o) :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> You never no it could be just fear thats makin him act this way!
> Wat u shud do is just pretend u have gone off him see if he comes runnin then u will no!!

Ok ill try lol
Lets see how long it lasts tho! im useless at pretending im not intrested LOL:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks Girlies :flower:

LOVE YOU ALL X :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

U dnt have to ignore him just be a bit "blazay" and dnt be as keen as u r he will start bein a panicky poo lol!!X


----------



## Laura--x

mz_jackie86 said:


> You never no it could be just fear thats makin him act this way!
> Wat u shud do is just pretend u have gone off him see if he comes runnin then u will no!!

I 100% agree with this! This will either make it or brake it, then you will know for sure if hes worth it or not. If he doesn't then tbh he isnt worth it! I had to do this with matt a few months back i thought we was gonna be over but he came running back and has been completely diff since!

good luck hun xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Oh Hannah. I am sorry to hear that your having a hard time :( I dont know the full story but sounds like your man needs his head read if he is treating you wrong!! Your a great girl and he should think him self lucky that your giving him a baby and want to be with him!!! 

Hope he wakes up and realises what he has got before it walks out the window with his child!! 
Your a strong women Hannah.. we will be here with you the whole way babe!!!!!!
-xox-


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks again girls! x 

im not txting him tonight lets see if he txts me to say goodnight x 


Im washing all my baby clothes now lol


----------



## navarababe

he will text babe, he loves ya in his own way. x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awwww Hanny!!

I've just read your posts!! 

Can I come and smack him please?!?! You DEFINITELY deserve treating a million billion times better than that! You are a fantastic lady and you will be the best mummy ever (so will all you other April mummies!!) 
Just because you are pregnant doesn't mean you are going to turn into little miss Nunhood.. and you totally deserve more than one kiss a day!

As other ladies have said, try treating him in a similar way, see how he likes it.. and he might completely change once baby is here.. No matter what happens you will always be fantastic! And will always have me to talk to :hugs:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks Hunn :hugs:

still havent recived any txts since i spoke to him last


----------



## mz_jackie86

Dont give in to temptation to text him just turn ur fone off have a nice bath and chill out!!!
then check ur fone 2moro and leave it till the afternoon if ur guna tx him! xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Yeh let him come running once again then he'll also know u meant what u said!!

I will ask my man if theres another one of him out there somewhere .... and we'll fetch him for you instead :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I still cant bealive that my sister or brother wont trade room with me :hissy: ill take a pic 2moz (If you lot remind me lol) and show you how small my room is and how hard its gonna be with me AND bubs :(


----------



## chel27

you still awake there hannah lol sending you lots of hugs and kisses from the shit you be getting from your OH, you deserve so much better hun, your beautifull  xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww chelly your so sweet :) x :hugs:


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girlies.

Not been around for a while (I do have an unexplainable habit of just disappearing... sorry about that!) Hope everyone's doing well though. 

Sorry to hear you're not having a good time Han... I'm not good with advice on men though as I've never really had dealings with any =S But I think what other people have said is right, about not giving in to the temptation to text and stuff... Hang on in there - you have loads of us here for support and stuff :) I hope things work out for you x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Awww chelly your so sweet :) x :hugs:


more honest than sweet!!!! but it makes me sad when i hear your OH being nasty to you cos your a lil gem  who else makes love heart cookies for their OH :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hugs: thanks hunn!!

Im so happy i found this site, and to have so much surport and lovely friends like you lot :hugs: x


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> Hey girlies.
> 
> Not been around for a while (I do have an unexplainable habit of just disappearing... sorry about that!)


well that aint good enough!!! i want a word for word account of where you have been and what you been doing :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Awww chelly your so sweet :) x :hugs:
> 
> 
> more honest than sweet!!!! but it makes me sad when i hear your OH being nasty to you cos your a lil gem  who else makes love heart cookies for their OH :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: Thats what my mum said :rofl: 

:flower: Thanks hunn :hugs: x


----------



## pink_cabbage

chel27 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies.
> 
> Not been around for a while (I do have an unexplainable habit of just disappearing... sorry about that!)
> 
> 
> well that aint good enough!!! i want a word for word account of where you have been and what you been doing :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Oh my - I thought I was a strict teacher! Ok Miss, when's my deadline?! And do you promise to mark it for me...?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :hugs: thanks hunn!!
> 
> Im so happy i found this site, and to have so much surport and lovely friends like you lot :hugs: x


me to  your all a great bunch and always cheer me up when feel shitty!!! hope you havnt given in and txtd him han xx


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies.
> 
> Not been around for a while (I do have an unexplainable habit of just disappearing... sorry about that!)
> 
> 
> well that aint good enough!!! i want a word for word account of where you have been and what you been doing :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my - I thought I was a strict teacher! Ok Miss, when's my deadline?! And do you promise to mark it for me...?Click to expand...

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr deadline was last week..........you failed :rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Awww chelly your so sweet :) x :hugs:
> 
> 
> more honest than sweet!!!! but it makes me sad when i hear your OH being nasty to you cos your a lil gem  who else makes love heart cookies for their OH :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Thats what my mum said :rofl:
> 
> :flower: Thanks hunn :hugs: xClick to expand...


that was the cutest thing i ever heard :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ok im off to sleep now guys, ill let you no what or if he txts tomoz morning 

NIGHT :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## pink_cabbage

chel27 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies.
> 
> Not been around for a while (I do have an unexplainable habit of just disappearing... sorry about that!)
> 
> 
> well that aint good enough!!! i want a word for word account of where you have been and what you been doing :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my - I thought I was a strict teacher! Ok Miss, when's my deadline?! And do you promise to mark it for me...?Click to expand...
> 
> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr deadline was last week..........you failed :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Oh. That's sad :( I think you'd make a good teacher - no nonsense, no messing! LMAO


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Ok im off to sleep now guys, ill let you no what or if he txts tomoz morning
> 
> NIGHT :hugs: :hugs: x


night night hun xx sleep well xx and dont let him get to ya xxx


----------



## pink_cabbage

Night night Hannah, happy sleeps... and I hope your arm stays dry =P


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I so depressed at the moment, if its not one thing its always another!!! :hissy:


----------



## danapeter36

Me too...this bleeding getting me down. Woke up with a massive bit of it and I am not pleased. I know its coz of my internal yesterday and needed to be done but I am so sore down there and not from thrush!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwww hunn! :hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

:hugs: 

Yeah, I hate bleeding...never had it so far and now right near the last hurdle. Great.
The labour ward mw this morning said it could be my mucous plug got disturbed as well in the examination, not bloody surprised, last time I have an internal!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey ladies..

I'll join you on that one!
Just got back from Physiotherapy.. got some fun exercises to do and something that can only be described as a HUGE tuba grip!! 

The woman kept saying 'Ooo you have got agesss left haven't you.. seven WHOLE weeks' I wanted to cry! Like I need reminding I shall be in agony until then :hissy::cry:

It doesn't rain it blooming pours doesn't it :hug:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH Second to last box tho!!! Lol


----------



## danapeter36

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> I'll join you on that one!
> Just got back from Physiotherapy.. got some fun exercises to do and something that can only be described as a HUGE tuba grip!!
> 
> The woman kept saying 'Ooo you have got agesss left haven't you.. seven WHOLE weeks' I wanted to cry! Like I need reminding I shall be in agony until then :hissy::cry:
> 
> It doesn't rain it blooming pours doesn't it :hug:
> 
> xx

:hug: Poor thing.
Yeah I hate people talking at all right now, they do my head in no matter what they say. Stupid woman needs to mind her own business! May be seven weeks but I am hoping you're early and give birth at term! That'll teach the bitch to say its ages!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Marc did txt me a sweet message last night just to let you know!! :) x 

Im gonna take a photo of my room after ive done the tidying! anway

the reason im pissed off and depressed, i did the kitchen.. and tunred then dishwasher on, asked my brother to wash and dry his plate up, and he just put a little water on the plate put it on the side and just left his cup in the sink! annoys me, hes 23 and cant manager to wash 2 things up!! :hissy: LASY PRICK :hissy:


----------



## danapeter36

He needs evicting!!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thanks Dana sweetie.. I'm hoping the same.. wishful thinking but it is nicer to think ooo four weeks & 2 days than seven weeks & 2 days! haha

I agree he needs a kick up the arse, men are blooming useless I tell ya! Nesting is totally wasted on males! :dohh:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Well around 36 weeks is when I am starting my eviction process, so I only have a few weeks before I start that! No sex though, still, my cervix is bleeding so its a no no. Maybe I will have a week of really hot curries and walk up to see you! Haha xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Girls its the 16th feb and already 6 march babies born...Han better get ready to be announcing April babies when March arrives I reckon!
One baby was due the 26th March!!! And shes already here! At 7lbs! xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:happydance::happydance:

The rest of this month will probably fly by and then there will only be a month left woo hoo!! 
I shall be starting with the raspberry leaf tea and what not at 36 weeks too! OH MY GOD.. That is 3 weeks away!! WOO HOO!! 
My taste buds are in over drive at the moment, and I had a curry at the weekend.. it took me nearly an hour and 2 litres of water to eat it :rofl:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

hehe woo hoo!!! I reckon someone is going to give birth on 13th march hehe


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know hes a prick!! He finally washed up his cup, but do you no what he did, put a tiny bit of water in it and put it in the cupboard with the water and a bit of his tea still in it, he did it like that cos hes to busy, going to play tennis! PRICK! 

I hate half term cos he will be here all week! :hissy: im so nesting!!!! im gonna take a picture of my room in a sec


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oooo Friday 13th!! 

Why can't men get all these symptoms.. I'm sure it is Dans turn to have the backache and the constant need to nest! The only thing I don't want to do is wash all the clothes etc etc but that is because I'm useless at using the washing machine & haven't bought any washing powder yet! 

What are you girlies using??

I want to see a bump picture from you soon Han!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive nearly washed all my baby clothes lol and my sheets are in the washh too!! :rofl: x 

Pic of my room coming up & bump pic 2moz! x


----------



## danapeter36

Hehe...I am using fairy non bio tablets xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Tiny room :( :cry:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01335.JPG
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 12









DSC01334.JPG
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 13









DSC01333.JPG
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 14









DSC01332.JPG
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Oooo Friday 13th!!
> 
> Why can't men get all these symptoms.. I'm sure it is Dans turn to have the backache and the constant need to nest! The only thing I don't want to do is wash all the clothes etc etc but that is because I'm useless at using the washing machine & haven't bought any washing powder yet!
> 
> What are you girlies using??
> 
> I want to see a bump picture from you soon Han!!
> 
> xx

Im morrisons somthing liquid thing forgot what its called :rofl: but it has a picture of a baby on it :rofl: :cloud9:, and non bio tablets


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Han.. at least you won't have to get outta bed to see to baby in the night :hugs:

Damn your sister not swapping with you.. lets hope you and Marc get your own place sooner rather than later!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol good point, but when babys here, i have no where to put the carseat, and the moses basket at the same time, and if i need something from my draws in the night, cant cos the moses baskets in the way, and if i move it ill wake the baby 

Marc wants me to get rid of Willy (My teddy rabbit in the picture) when we move out!:rofl: NO WAY! i love him :( :cry: I LOVE MY WILLY :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

Aww your willy is cute Han!! (Oh ho ho ha ha) 

Tell him to FOFF and say you are going to pass willy down to the baby :hugs:

Could you leave the car seat with the pram (when you have it) 
My pram is having to go downstairs when we get the cot here much to the dismay of my mums husband HAHA! :muaha:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Aww your willy is cute Han!! (Oh ho ho ha ha)
> 
> Tell him to FOFF and say you are going to pass willy down to the baby :hugs:
> 
> Could you leave the car seat with the pram (when you have it)
> My pram is having to go downstairs when we get the cot here much to the dismay of my mums husband HAHA! :muaha:
> 
> xx

As ive turned into a new nice girl as of thursday.. and to be nice to my mummy and daddy, ive decied not to have a quinny, and have the silvercross 3D


----------



## jenny_wren

we're talking about washing powder!!
makes a change from sex !!

and hannah you're rooms the size of mine
and ive got a double bed in it LOL
but i loves your willy ... very fluffy lol
:blush::rofl:
i told jason i have to keep all my teddies
.... for the baby .... :rofl:

how is everybody?!?!
:hugs:

i had some horrible nightmares last night
i slept for about an hour :cry: :hissy:

xxx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> we're talking about washing powder!!
> makes a change from sex !!
> 
> and hannah you're rooms the size of mine
> and ive got a double bed in it LOL
> but i loves your willy ... very fluffy lol
> :blush::rofl:
> i told jason i have to keep all my teddies
> .... for the baby .... :rofl:
> 
> how is everybody?!?!
> :hugs:
> 
> i had some horrible nightmares last night
> i slept for about an hour :cry: :hissy:
> 
> xxx​

Lol i dont think your rooms the size of mine cos i cant fit a double bed in mine lol well i could if i had no floor space or be able to open the door :rofl:

Im good thanks you?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Good Han!!

Are you hoping if you are super nice they will make your sister swap?? If so.. Good plan!! 
I'm a silver cross fan.. I just can't help it! I can't wait to go walking everywhere.. today the sun is shining and it is actually a decent temperature outside.. just need baby and I can go walkies! 

:rofl::rofl:

A fluffy willy haha!! 

Hmm what to have for lunch?!

Aww Hey Jen.. 
I keep having dreams that make me paranoid.. eg.. cheating dreams, single mummy dreams.
What are you dreaming about? :hug:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

i can just about open the door 
other than that i cant move!!
i just stay on my bed all day
:happydance:

im good just nakered :hissy:
i actually had a dream with you
in sat night tho!!

we met in a swimming pool
and you had like no bump
you looked really skinny
and i hated you for it!!
and we were completely
silent and wouldn't talk
to eachother lol :rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im having fish and chips :rofl: x :) 

Yepp and thats the plann :) x


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Aww Hey Jen..
> I keep having dreams that make me paranoid.. eg.. cheating dreams, single mummy dreams.
> What are you dreaming about? :hug:
> 
> xx

one was so realistic ...
i was stroking my bump
and i felt a hand
and i got all excited and then
realised the baby was crawling
out of me ...
and then it grab my arm and started
attacking me :cry:

the others weren't baby related
but still horrible .. people being
beaten up and dying and eeek ...

haven't had a nightmare in months
usually nice bubby dreams :hissy:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hannah.. do not mention chips around me arghhh!!
You know nothing is going to satisfy me until I have chips now! 
Fatty fatty bum bum Ashleigh!

Aww Jen.. the first dream did make me laugh a little bit :blush: Sorry!!

Every time I look to my left I see all the babys stuff and it is starting to annoy me.. tick tock tick tock!!!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

51 days to go!! :hissy:


----------



## jenny_wren

god tell me about it!!
its all piled up in my room
and i cant do anything with it
until we move grrr :hissy:
it sucks ive had no nestingness
at all i'm just getting bored!!

dont you laugh at my evil baby
it does sound like something out of
a dodgy japanese horror film lol
:rofl::rofl:

chips = greese ... yuk ...
they best be oven chips ...

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

They are oven chips and oven fish :rofl: x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha I went downstairs and put in some oven chips with some oven chicken :rofl:

No wonder I'm starting to get a double chin :rofl::rofl:

Ooo this tuba grip is getting right itchy!

It is like that weird kid in the grudge.. Jen is going to have a grudge baby :muaha: Ooo I'm so evil!

My baby stuff is all tidy and in order, I just want to start using it. 
It is weird because I don't have any nesting instinct for any other part of the house..
I think it would be different if Dan and I had our own sexy little place :cry:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

i'll let you off then!!
:tease:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Haha I went downstairs and put in some oven chips with some oven chicken :rofl:
> 
> No wonder I'm starting to get a double chin :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Ooo this tuba grip is getting right itchy!
> 
> It is like that weird kid in the grudge.. Jen is going to have a grudge baby :muaha: Ooo I'm so evil!
> 
> My baby stuff is all tidy and in order, I just want to start using it.
> It is weird because I don't have any nesting instinct for any other part of the house..
> I think it would be different if Dan and I had our own sexy little place :cry:
> 
> xx

grudge baby
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

mines all in boxes :cry:
but im the same i dont wanna
go scrub the loo or anything i
just wanna get the bubby bits
sorted, as soon we move i bet
ill go housework crazy 
and i hate housework!!
:rofl:

i had some cheese spread sarnies
crispies and lots of fruity bits 
for lunch and a cupcake!!
i dont eat alot of hot food:blush:
just aload of crap!! :happydance:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I like to eat sexual sandwiches!
But I just can't be bothered to stand up and make one haha
I could do with a slave.. hmm sisters!! :rofl:


OH MY GOSH.. GAYEST MAN EVER on dickensons real deal :rofl:

There is jack all on tv BOO!!!

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well I'm now watching Juno..
And eating food woo hoo!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I LOVE JUNO! :p X


----------



## jenny_wren

i thought it was a bit shit
..... :blush:

lol someone said it made them
cry so i *had* to watch it ...
was alright ... nothing special!

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I haven't seen it before, bought it at the weekend!
I wonder how big my babies fingernails are! :cloud9:
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:


----------



## jenny_wren

i've got an egg belly!!!
:|

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol i saw the pics :rofl: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Do you think black is too harsh of a colour to put on a baby?


----------



## jenny_wren

no ...
ive got black bits and bobs
and you can get black
baby grows and what nots ...

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Noo.. I think black will look cute.. as long as it is wearing a bright colour too..
Oh and as long as it isn't summer time!

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> lol i saw the pics :rofl: x

i didn't even notice until
i uploaded them
i toke them yesterday ...
hmmmmmmm
atleast ill know when she
drops !! 

:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

you could have a major
goth baby!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

ill upload a picture 

we got the baby a hoody and a vest that are black


----------



## HannahGraceee

Sorry i look fat in that pic lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC01328.JPG
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jenny_wren

nothing wrong with that at all
looks cute to me ...
probs look better on a boy tho ...
but i think you're having one anyways ...

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i think *PINK*


----------



## jenny_wren

i prefer your pink name ...
but guts telling me blue ...

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry:

i donno what to do any more, i would rather live in a moter and baby unit then live here :cry: i would have a long time ago, i just dont wanna leave my mum and dad :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han what is going on?? Brother again??

For a second I did think you had put you would rather live in a motor home :dohh: Good eyesight eh. 

You don't look fat at all Han!! and I love that little hoody.. where is it from?? I want one! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yepp hes a prick!

All i said was if you need the dryer wait for my things to be done and fold them up and he went off on one, and so did i, me in tears and him running and going to bitch about it to my little sister 

and its from H&M like £3.99 comes in loads of colours, i was gonna get grey tacksuit bottoms if its a boy, can wear manU top that black hoddie and grey tracksuit bottoms and be twins with daddy :cloud9: LOL!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww Hun I'm sorry he is constantly giving you such a hard time :hug:

I would go speak to someone again, once baby is here you can't be doing with your brother etc being horrid and a newborn! Either that or get the bike out :bike:

That film was rather good.. I didn't cry though and I still prefer knocked up!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hes trying to make me feel guilty now saying hes going back to work tonight insted of 
2moz! 

I was the one that tried last weekened, i was horrible to him and i admited it, i even wrote him a card to say sorry, and all i get is shit back! :hissy: 

my bad that hoodie is £5.99 from H&M and the vest is £3.99 :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I WISH THE HILLS HAD A SOUNDTRACK! :hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Grr I'm sick of this f*cking house!!

On Saturday Dan and I went and bought his food shopping for the week (cuz I have to go back to Leicester tomorrow SOB SOB) 
Everyone in the house knows Dan and I have our own shelve in the fridge (because we pay for our own food) .. anyway woke up this morning to find one of his yoghurts gone.. so when my sisters woke up I asked if it was one of them and little sister admitted to it and said sorry.. So I've just gone downstairs again and there was ANOTHER empty pot on the side.. now considering there has only been my sisters and I in.. and Dan didn't eat anything before going to work.. and I haven't ate it.. there is only two people that could've done.. and they are both saying they didn't! 

I know it is only a couple of yoghurts, but when you have very little money and everyone knows that shelve is for our stuff it is f*cking annoying.. especially because someone is lying and I really hate liars! :hissy:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Oh hun I hate that too. You bought that food so I would demand to know who it is and that they pay for it!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know what you mean i could scream sometimes!!!
:hissy:

once, there was a couple of glass bootles on the side so i could put the in the glass bin in the front graden, but someone had put the im the recyling bin inside, there was only my brother and my sister there, so i had to be one of them, but both denied it!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i just dont understand why they denied it! :hissy:

i wasnt gonna get angry, and i doubt your gonna get angry at them just denie it to be annoying!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It is behaviour you would expect from really small children that don't want telling off.. not from anyone over the age of 13! 

My little sister just admitted to having it with her breakfast.. so 2 she has ate. 
She then tried to say she didn't know they were Dans. She did.. she is just a f*cking pathetic baby! Wants everyone to think butter wouldn't melt. 

I've now really wound myself up.. and I'm in loads of pain :cry::hissy:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> It is behaviour you would expect from really small children that don't want telling off.. not from anyone over the age of 13!
> 
> My little sister just admitted to having it with her breakfast.. so 2 she has ate.
> She then tried to say she didn't know they were Dans. She did.. she is just a f*cking pathetic baby! Wants everyone to think butter wouldn't melt.
> 
> I've now really wound myself up.. and I'm in loads of pain :cry::hissy:
> 
> xx

i know i would expect denieing things from under 10's not 16 year olds and 23 year olds! :hissy:

Dont stress hun, i do it myself too much sometime my brother makes me shout so much i see stars i really shouldnt


----------



## danapeter36

Oh Ashy, I wish you and Dan had your own place!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wish i had my own place too :(


----------



## danapeter36

And u hun, I wish u did too to get away from your brother xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thank you for letting me rant ladies :hug:

As soon as baby is here I'm making it my main mission to find somewhere for us to live. I'm just so picky I hope we can find something nice :blush:

I wish you had your own place too Han.
All this blooming stress is definitely not good for us! :hugs:
And I hope you don't have any more trips up to the hospital until April Dana!! 

We all deserve better!! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

I hope so too!!! Gosh I cried when I read that because I hope so too!!! I can't cope with anymore visits, fed up with the place everyone is lovely but I can't stand the panic I get.
If you were both nearer I would say move in with me, its got to be preferable to living with the brother or sister from hell!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I hope no more hospital visits either dana! 

Did i say my plug is coming away! :| :shock:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

WHAT?!? Oh my gosh!!!! 
What is it like?? 
xx


----------



## danapeter36

Mine has partially too only coz of the internal examination!!! Grrr!!! Mine was like a blob of snot xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> WHAT?!? Oh my gosh!!!!
> What is it like??
> xx

I pretty sure its my plug

like a boogies on my tissue! :rofl: like im sneezed in there! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha def your plug babe coz mine was exactly the same tho mine was tinged with blood coz of the cervical erosion...yay that means your on your way Han! And if I am, its because they started it! Apparently internals can start the labour process I am not surprised they stretched my cervix so far it hurts! Sorry for TMI!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo how ace!
I want to lose mine now now now!
Impatient me... Oh yes!
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi Girls


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:hi::hi::hi:

Hellllllooooooo.. 

Are you okay girlie??

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

im ok you?

had another cry cos of my brother :cry:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA for a few days. Doc has me on bedrest and DH will not let me do anything. DH was in my son's room last night playing a game on his computer and I went into the closet to get our suit case to pack and I hurt myself.:blush: I made it to the couch (about 4 rooms away) but could not make it to DH. I sat down on the couch and was crying because of the pain. DH came running down the hall. He helped me back to bed and ran me a warm bath. After I soaked for a while I started feeling better. Lesson learned: no lifting means no lifting.:dohh:

Anyways, I'm feeling some better and DH went to work so I'm at home alone for another hour before DS gets home from school.

I hope everyone is doing good. 
Sorry to hear about the bad brother & sister (sorry that's as far back as I read):blush:

:hug:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww you are a naughty lady!! 
I know how hard it is to take it easy, I've got to rest lots because of my SPD and I always find something I want to do that I shouldn't :blush:

You stay resting.. and remember it is nice to have slaves for a couple of months :happydance:

xx


----------



## hayley x

awww resting is easier said than done hey? Glad you're feeling better now though!!

I've been getting bh all day at one point I had 5 in one hour. They don't hurt only a couple have they been the ones tonight so I'm sure they're nothin to worry about!! Will ask my midwife weds cuz I've been losing more of what I can only put down to being my plug.

Hope every one are ok xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i Have a big lump behind my leg :cry: hurts really bad


----------



## mummy to be

You have a what hannah??? Should you get that checked out???


----------



## JeffsWife07

I couldn't help myself......I cleaned all of the door with bleach water. DS caught me.:blush:
This nesting thing is getting the best of me. I keep seeing things that need to be done. DH's family are coming up after the birth and I don't want my house in a mess. I want them to be able to eat off of the floors, but everybody keeps telling me I'm over doing it.:dohh:

Does anyone have this problem???.......I'm so hungry I feel like I'm starving but I can't eat. Everytime I eat I get sick and heartburn is hell right now.:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Han~Better get it checked hun. You didn't fall did you??


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies..... 
How are you all tonight? 
I just got outta the shower and slipped over.. i didnt hit my tummy on anything but i fell pretty hard. Allan is away tonight so i am just going to relax and chill out at home... i have let my mate know that i fell over and she is going to come and see me... I have felt Layla moving since the fall and i am not bleeding or anything.. so everything should be ok right???


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hunn!!!

Yeh i had a lump on the back of my knee bit you know?? buts its gone now, and doesnt hurt - i think i just pulled a muscle lol I think it was from when i tripped over (Didnt actually fall tho)

Im pretty sure if you feel bubs move everything is ok, just keep an eye out for blood, of lack of movement ect ect ect :) x


----------



## mummy to be

yeah that is what i was thinking... as long as she is still moving and being her than i will not worry :( But it is hard :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Did you like fall on your bum? or just a slip but not actully a fall?


----------



## mummy to be

i slipped and landed in a bent legged almost splits if that makes sense??


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im sure all if fine hun, if your worried go get checked out
Hope everything is ok x


----------



## mummy to be

thanks babe :) 
-xox- i will let you know if anything changes!!

Your up late?? or early?? you got msn?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol its 9:34am atm lol was having a bad dream so i woke up early then normal

and yep, not online at the moment but its 
[email protected] x


----------



## mummy to be

coolies babe i have added you! 
Ohhhh hope your dream wasnt too bad babe... 
cuddles


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol It was horrible!!!!!!!

I was pregnant but at college getting taught spelling :?: and these chinese people were like servants and gave us this clear liquid with a key in the bottom and it bubbled, we all said we wasnt drinking that! and they started shouting something weird, and then the leader of the servants choped the mans arms off!! :shock:

doesnt sound that bad, but was HORRIBLE! lol


----------



## mummy to be

awwww huni that is pretty awful!! i would wanna wake up from that as well.... cuddles for you. 
Can you believe that we are going to meet our babies soon!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I KNOW!!!

ohh its mine and marc 1 year aniversary today! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## mummy to be

awww woot woot how is everything there babe????


----------



## HannahGraceee

I havent seen him since sunday, so were see today


----------



## mummy to be

oh wow.. is he being nice yet or??


----------



## jenny_wren

happy anniversary!!!
:happydance::happydance:

you never know you might
get a certain pressie!!
:sex::rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Happy anniversary Han and Marc :happydance:

I'm starting to suffer from insomnia.. I'm not getting to sleep until about 1am and then I'm awake at 4am.. was up this morning till about 6.30 and then got another hour before Dans alarm went off.. 

I can sleep during the day but I'm trying not to mess up my body clock too much! 

I'm also in agony from doing these exercises the physio gave me.. SPD = worse than ever!! :cry:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

spd = makes jenny suicidal!
ive got it too :cry:

and i dont sleep either 
i know how you feel :hugs:
i get like 3 hours if im lucky
and sleeping during the day
is impossible as this house is
always noisey!! :hissy:
and im weeing every 20 mins!!
:rofl:

remind me not to do this again
for a long long time!!!

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Remind me to NEVER do this again!!
I know compared to some people I've had it easy..
But being in constant pain is SO depressing!!
If they let me go overdue there shall be a story on the news about a midwife being held hostage!! 

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

lol :rofl::rofl:
the first 30 weeks were
lovely nothing wrong ...
NOW .... i think my bodies
making up for it!!
:hissy:

your poor mw!!

xx​


----------



## navarababe

How is everyone keeping? Good i hope. Im so glad to be home :)xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Hey navarababe how are you? It seems as though you have been in hospital for ages, probably seems even longer for you! 
Hope you are feeling better
Xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think me and marc just arent meant to be


----------



## hayley x

navarababe said:


> How is everyone keeping? Good i hope. Im so glad to be home :)xxx

Heyy glad to see you back :D How is everything now?? xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> I think me and marc just arent meant to be

Just read back a few pages and caught up on you all. I take it things haven't gone any better today after Valentines?

Sorry that things aren't going so well at the moment. Sometimes time out is a good thing, pregnancy is a stressful time for any relationship as there are so many feelings and emotions flying around. Try not to let yourself get stressed and upset, I am a massive believer in everything happening for a reason so try to sit back, take care of yourself and your baby and what will be will be.
:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry: 

my anniversary and hes left me by 5!

Happy anniversary to me


----------



## hayley x

:hugs: theres lots happening for you both atm, maybe he just needs a little time to get used to the fact that he gunna be a dad in 7 weeks. Hope he comes to his senses soon! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hugs:

plus pictures have emerged of his Friday night, all over this girl


----------



## hayley x

:shock: do you kno th girl!! wats he say about them? poor thing :hugs: xxx


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> :hugs:
> 
> plus pictures have emerged of his Friday night, all over this girl

Han, what has he said about it?! I can't help but be mad even if it was innocent!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I have missed you today Han, went to work in the end even tho I didnt feel like it but then went to docs for routine check up and he's written me off work. Felt like I should have stayed here with u coz work tired me out :(

Hun, I think you need to speak to Marc and slap him!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hi girlies!! 
Hope your all ok!!?

Han, have u asked him bout them fotos!?

Girls i feel so shit guna try go home early from work slept all day cos of it an aint dun that in ages and now i jus feel like im guna drop to the floor and stay there lol!!! xxxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yep asked him, said i need some mental help


----------



## danapeter36

Well he needs to flipping grow up what a thing to say to you!!!
Everyones pissing me off right now, including your Marc now, if I wasnt feeling so grotty I would so walk right up there and say 'Feckin get a life and leave my Han alone!'
Geez!!!
You need chocolate hun and dont worry he will come crawling they always do, pathetic men! I am married and mine can annoy me loads!!!


----------



## navarababe

Yeh im so glad to be home and it felt like forever as i couldnt get up and do what i wanted like i normally did, im shattered aswell as i didnt sleep well either :( So it will be a early night for me 2nite. 

Thank you for all your kinda messages. 

Han hun, keep ur chin up, i know its hard. He doesnt realise what hes playing at. And you will only put up with it for so long. Have things got any better babe? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Were txting about it later, seeing i know but im not good with words in person or on the phhone


----------



## danapeter36

Thats true, hun. Han your our girl he aint ever going to find better than you because u cant beat the best :)

XXX


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hanna tell him to fcuk off and stop bein a brat, u have a right to ask why ur man is all over some other girl cos u cud be damn sure if it was the other way around he wudnt have any of it!!! XX


----------



## danapeter36

No I am not good on the phone I make things worse, I start shouting lol like this morning, blazing row on the phone. Needed to cool down didnt talk to him again till 3pm.


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hanna tell him to fcuk off and stop bein a brat, u have a right to ask why ur man is all over some other girl cos u cud be damn sure if it was the other way around he wudnt have any of it!!! XX

That is exactly what i said:dohh:


----------



## danapeter36

And who is this girl anyway, obviously a skanky slag fish face trollop! All over someone elses boyfriend A PREGNANT womans boyfriend!!! A FATHER to be!!!
Geez.


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> No I am not good on the phone I make things worse, I start shouting lol like this morning, blazing row on the phone. Needed to cool down didnt talk to him again till 3pm.

I know i get angry too, on txt that way i can say what i really feel and im hoping so can he


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo Han that boy needs a f*cking good kicking!
Never has someone I haven't met made me SO angry!! :gun:
It is bad enough that he is going out and getting hammered never mind having pictorial evidence of him all over some tart! 

You don't need mental help at all, you need a supportive loving boyfriend! 
:hug::hug::hug:

And Dana if the doctor has signed you off work then it is definitely for the best, you can rest up lots now! :hug:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> And who is this girl anyway, obviously a skanky slag fish face trollop! All over someone elses boyfriend A PREGNANT womans boyfriend!!! A FATHER to be!!!
> Geez.

His mates girlfriend:dohh:, thats what makes me think im overacting, but then again, i doubt no one wants another girl on her man! :dohh:


----------



## navarababe

Hope he tells u the truth hun, and u also need to be truthful with urself aswell. This what marc has done will really damage ur relationship as you will find it hard to trust him now. He seems to be a REALLY silly boy with whats he doing as he is risking a hel of alot. I hope for his sake and urs he plucks up his act and he starts acting like a DAD to be and not the immature wee boy hes making himself look, xx


----------



## danapeter36

Ashy is right 110% you need him to be there, oh hun, I know what u mean I find it easier to text.

Thanks Ash, I feel better already for knowing I can sleep when I am tired!!! Big cuddles to you both xxx


----------



## danapeter36

I agree, regardless of whether shes someone elses gf whats she doing all over Marc, she's trouble for sure. Marc needs to man up and be at home more as your preggers its diff if you werent youd be out with him but him going out without you? He should be home giving you a back rub or watching a film or something. You deserve that, your so sweet and kind, he doesnt know how good he has it!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks girls, he hates the fact that i bitch about him on here, and so do i, i should have to 
but i have no one else i can talk to


----------



## navarababe

Your always welcome to talk to us hun, that is what we are all here for, and a problem shared is a problem halved. xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Hey Hannah,
Sorry to hear that Marc is being an absolute wanker! You deserve so so so much better than him by the sounds of things.... He needs to realise that you and your baby are his life now!! Not some stupid skank!!! Do you know this girl? If i was you i would be going right up to her and going "right.... what the fu*k do you think your doing with my boyfriend? Expecially when i am over 30 weeks pregnant with HIS child!!!!!" 
I would be saying the same thing to him.... ask him when the hell is going through his mine going out and living up the lifestyle while your at home without him in pain and being uncomfortable with HIS kid!!!!!! 
Stand your ground baby girl!!! You need to make him realise that your the best thing he will ever get and he should feel fucking proud and honoured that your carrying his child!!!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hannah Banana.. 

If he did no wrong you would have no reason to bitch! 
Men are so clueless.. it never crosses their mind that they do things wrong to make us bitch. 
I'm so glad I've got you ladies, without you I would've turned into *'THE PREGNANT HULK' * AGESSS ago! 

:hug::hug:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I really dont mind him going out, in the year we have been together hes only been out 3 times, which is fair enough and i would go with, but im not old enough too
I think it all changed when i got pregnant, i was in control (Sounds bad i know) i used to go out all the time ect ect 
but when i got pregnant no one asks me to go any more, which makes him incontrol, cos hes the only person i see


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hannah Banana..
> 
> If he did no wrong you would have no reason to bitch!
> Men are so clueless.. it never crosses their mind that they do things wrong to make us bitch.
> I'm so glad I've got you ladies, without you I would've turned into *'THE PREGNANT HULK' * AGESSS ago!
> 
> :hug::hug:
> 
> xx

Pregnant hulk :rofl:


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> :hugs:
> 
> plus pictures have emerged of his Friday night, all over this girl

If it makes you feel any better I found 2 photos of two different sets of girls on my ohs phone.....I went beserk !!! 

The first one was of two girls in a club, he tried to imply that it was his friend taking the pics on his phone, yeah right

and the second was of two different girls in someones lounge at 4.30am !!!!! how do u get out of that one ?! Turns out one of the girls is a mutual friend and the other is a random who now keeps calling him all the time.

Either way I am seriously pissed off about the whole thing but I will be taking revenge once I am able to go for a night out !!!

I can understand how you must be feeling as I thought my blood pressure was going to go through the roof, I was raging. He tried to imply I was loosing my marbles !!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Men are horrible! :hissy:

After mine and his chat hopefully all will be ok :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hmm I think I may be reading too much..

I started a book at 4am because I couldn't sleep and I've finished that book and another one!!

Dan has bought me Parenting for dummies :rofl: just waiting for it to be delivered :happydance:

I hope you and marc can sort everything Han.. don't let him make you feel like rubbish though.. You are worth the world :hug:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hmm I think I may be reading too much..
> 
> I started a book at 4am because I couldn't sleep and I've finished that book and another one!!
> 
> Dan has bought me Parenting for dummies :rofl: just waiting for it to be delivered :happydance:
> 
> I hope you and marc can sort everything Han.. don't let him make you feel like rubbish though.. You are worth the world :hug:
> 
> xx

I txted him 2 hours go to txt me when he wants to talk about it.. still no txt :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

42 days till april :shock:


----------



## mummy to be

I know what your going through Hannah and mama2b cause Allan did the same thing to me a while ago... 
Since becoming preggers it seems that i no longer get invited to go out with anyone or dont even get asked along to girls nights anymore... But Allan does get invited... go figure... I absolutley laid it into him telling him that if he touches anyone else i will never let him see me or his daughter etc etc (mean and harsh i know) but it made him realise what i am worth to him and how he should be treating me.. and he woke up to him self and has been better than ever since... 

I hope that these boys wake up to them selves asap!!! Us girls deserve better!!!


----------



## danapeter36

I am fed up with men reading your posts ladies!!!
Reminds me of when I was at uni. I was seeing this guy who seemed to be really great, up in Lincoln. We met in a club and then I started going up to see him. Anyways it was Xmas and I said I was going to spend it with my sisters and he was all like 'I'm going to be lonely' etc so what does he do? Slept with a hooker for his Xmas present to himself because he was 'lonely'. He thought I was losing my marbles when I hit the roof, and plus he couldn't believe it when I said it was over just like that.
Men!!!
To be honest I stay out of Peters way a lot when I have the raging hormones coz I am like a monster right now. 

And I have insomnia. She kicks all night. So hard I can't sleep. Guess what? During the day sometimes she can be quiet as a mouse!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock: he thought sleeping with a hooker was acceptable! PRICK!

Men are weird sometimes!!! 

me and marc had a txt chat last night and i told him what was bothering me, and hes decided to try more,


----------



## navarababe

Morning Everyone :hugs:

Han glad u and marc managed to have a wee chat, and fingers crossed he will try much harder with you this time. Men sometimes just forget who they are and what they were put on this earth for ;) xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks hun :hugs: x


----------



## danapeter36

Yup he should try more, because you're a little diamond and he would never find better than you sweetie pie.

And men are weird. Peter is stressing because his computer game hasn't arrived in the post. I said 'Oh hun I will shed a little tear for you'. He thought I was serious.

Men and computer games! Geez!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i know if anything happened to marc football manager! HA! that would be something i never wanna see! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha or Peters Pro Evolution thingy, and that Gears of War thingy!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:
My due date is buddha's birthday


----------



## danapeter36

Haha!!! How funny!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

ill look to see if anything is happening on your due date! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

nothing i dont think :cry: lol


----------



## danapeter36

Haha boring due date!!!
We all know we arent going to go on our due dates, I was well scared coz now theres 7 march mums lol. Eeek!!!
And ur plugs gone Han....
I think you're going to go at 37 weeks!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol not all my plug is gone, its just coming away lol, still boggers on my tissues! :rofl: TMII! X HAHAH!


----------



## danapeter36

I AM HUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGRY.
Dont know what I want though!!!


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> lol not all my plug is gone, its just coming away lol, still boggers on my tissues! :rofl: TMII! X HAHAH!


But its in the PROCESS :rofl:

Your snots nearly gone! :wohoo:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:wohoo: 

:rofl: 

Im not hungry i had a HUGE breckfast - 
2 peices of toast and.. erm...












6 Shredded wheats :rofl: :blush:


----------



## hayley x

My plugs started going too, doesnt mean baby will come early tho :( I mentioned my constant BH to midwife and she said thats good, its preparing your body for labour, getting muscles practice, yayy!! and im sooo happy belly is catching up, measures 32 now yippee!!! oooh and I got my maternity grant form woop!

How is everyone??

xxx


----------



## danapeter36

SIX SHREDDED WHEATS!!!

You piglet!!!

I WANT FOOD...


----------



## HannahGraceee

Just worried about getting my maternity allowance sorted its so damn confusing! :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> SIX SHREDDED WHEATS!!!
> 
> You piglet!!!
> 
> I WANT FOOD...

:blush:
:rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

I can blooming talk tho...

Just put a pizza in for moi. Very excited coz my appetite seems to b returning, woop woop!!!

:rofl:

Yeah I dunno its all confusing, I just tried to get my classes sorted. I called up and they were like call this number between 10am and 12 and I was doing!!!! I called at 11am!!! I am so confused lol.

Oh well try again tomorrow.
I need some chocolate. I wonder if Peter minds stopping for some on his drive home...:blush:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Afternoon ladies..
I think I may have been tired.. as I've just woke up!
I'm still yawning away though :dohh:

Dana boys from Lincoln are YUCKY! (I am allowed to say that.. tis my home town) Seriously they are so f*cked up! 

I was once seeing this guy (nothing official but still) and he went on holiday to thailand for 3 weeks and when he got back he told me he had slept with all these thai hookers.. I just stood up, walked out and got very drunk with one of my closest friends and never saw him again :rofl::rofl:

Thankfully Dan is not from Lincoln, and he is the bestest boyfriend ever :cloud9:

Btw ladies I do believe I read that your plug can rejuvenate its self.. don't know if it is true or how much it can rejuvenate though.. 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just wish everyone would sort everything out for me! :hissy:

Im still a baby :(:(


----------



## danapeter36

Aw hun, Dans a real find :) Bless his cotton socks hehe.
Yuck some guy Peter knew went to Thailand for 'golf' and came back with gonnorhea or something yuck!!!


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> I just wish everyone would sort everything out for me! :hissy:
> 
> Im still a baby :(:(

Me too!!! Being an adult is not fun lol :hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It would be SO nice to have a fairy godmother right now!!

Because I can barely walk (and because of that I'm still in Lincoln) I had to cancel my Leicester midwife appointment yesterday.. I tried ringing up to get one in Lincoln yesterday and the doctors was on a 'training day' and the midwife only works one day a week there.. So I've tried again today and now I've got to try again tomorrow when the midwife is in to see if she will squeeze me in :hissy:

Han what is it about maternity allowance you want to know/are confused about??

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Everything!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Have you got the form?? 

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

went to the hospital last night 
i hate them soooo much
everythings ok though
:happydance:
just dehydrated and have an
ear infection lol
apparently i dont drink or eat enough
and my wee wee the woman said
was 'vile' :rofl:
and my pulse was through the roof
bubbys fine though!!
:happydance: :happydance:
had to miss my antenatal class
though ...
better to be safe then sorry though right!

how is everyone else??!!?xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Glad everything is okay Jen!
I hate that hospital people/midwives think they can talk to everyone like rubbish!
If they went shopping and a shop assistant said 
'UGH that top looks vile on you' 
I think they may be complaining a little bit!!

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

i thought it was hilarious
apparently they were all talking
about my wee wee!
:rofl::rofl:

was only in there for about an hour
and a half got to see what a 
labour room looks like though!
and thankfully no one was giving
birth while i was in there!!
:happydance::happydance:

in total ive now seen 7 midwives!
i wouldn't know who to call if 
i need too so i just went to the
hospital!! :dohh:

can you image if a shop assistant 
said that to you!!
erm ... fired!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

It is horrible when someone asks your opinion on an outfit/shoes and they look hideous.. You know you can't say 'EWWW' no matter how bad you want to! :muaha:

I don't like the idea of ringing up a midwife directly, if I have any future problems I'll just be ringing the hospital and seeing what they say.

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

i dont know my actual midwife
well enough to start bothering her
id rather take a trip to the hospital
its 5 mins round the corner and i trust
them more!!

i always tell people if they look terrible
not strangers though im not that rude!!
but if i tell someone they look shite
i always feel like a right bitch lol
i think im a little too honest :blush:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

FFS! 
Jenny if i look horrible please be nice to me :( :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

Jen I meant like people in shops! Because I've worked in retail since I was 14 (I worked at a market clothing stall at 14.. didn't stay there!!) I've always had people asking what I think. 

I worked in a shoe shop for 2 years and a woman who was clearly a farmer, she had the hairiest legs in the world, and her feet were black with dirt and she had really long toenails and she wanted to try on some white strappy shoes.. I was horrified. Made her use like 3 pop socks :rofl::rofl:

Han I bet you look f*cking gorgeous!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GORGEROUS
HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im going to try and make a effort, i always try to look half descent when meeting new people that could come back on here and bitch about what i looked like! :);)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:bike: :bike: :bike: :bike:

Naughty Han!!! Just accept the compliment and shhh.. I'm old and I know what I'm on about!

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/SDC10405.jpg

33 weeks!!!!! YAY!!!!! :cloud9::happydance:

FOUR WEEKS TILL FULL TERM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i LOVE your jammy
s! :cry: i want them! 
where? :flower: ;)

4 weeks! :happydance:

41 days till april :happydance: 

31 days till my last day of work!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Primark!! 
I don't know if they sell they any more.. they should do!
Seriously SO comfy :cloud9:

Han how long have you worked at the charity shop for??

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Ashy your bump is so tiny and sexy, your really petite, mine is mahousive haha xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

Awww sweetie if only it were true.. 
I'm growing width ways haha! My thighs have suffered the most :hissy:
You look fantastic! As your midwife said you are all baby.. where as I am one big chip!! 

Ooo I forgot to tell you all..
Last night I wanted more books to read (and more hot cross buns) so Dan and I went to Tesco (You should've seen me walking like a silly snail!) and for the FIRST time someone asked when I was due!! :cloud9:

I was so shocked that I forgot and Dan had to answer :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Primark!!
> I don't know if they sell they any more.. they should do!
> Seriously SO comfy :cloud9:
> 
> Han how long have you worked at the charity shop for??
> 
> xx

really! i have some jammy bootoms from primark on atm, there were like £4 serious bargain i got some heart ones and dottys, gonna get some more on 25th for my hospital bag! :) :happydance: i'll look for them x


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GORGEROUS
> HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im going to try and make a effort, i always try to look half descent when meeting new people that could come back on here and bitch about what i looked like! :);)

i wouldn't do that!!
trust me im going to look
like shit ... so i wont be
able to talk!
ive given up caring what i
look like ... covered in spots
gappy teeth and the size 
of a whale ... :rofl:
you've got nothing to worry
about!!!!!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

compared to my 33 week pic 
ash you're bump looks all
tiny and prettyful ...:cloud9:
i want my round one back lol

and i love pj bums!!
i live in mine! :blush:

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

Aw hun, you defo look pregnant, you just look so skinny with it!!!
I am like a mammoth, a guy at work (and yes I did hit him) said I was fat!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I like trying to look good, havent been with girls for ages!! so i havent tried in AGES!

Looking after My neuphue in 1hr! :) :happydance: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wish i could wear my jammys on friday lol HAHA! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

That is horrible!! 
I'm glad you smacked him!! 
I haven't see one picture of you that looks fat! You look fab!!
:hug:

Dan tells me off when I call myself fat but I can't help it.. everything wobbles now (well apart from bump because it is rather hard) and is either covered in stretch marks, cellulite or flab :rofl::rofl:

Gosh there is so so many forms to fill in once LO is here!! 

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> I wish i could wear my jammys on friday lol HAHA! :rofl:

I wish I could wear my pjs all the time! 
Jeans are so uncomfy! :hissy:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Aw hun, you defo look pregnant, you just look so skinny with it!!!
> I am like a mammoth, a guy at work (and yes I did hit him) said I was fat!!!

:shock:WTF prick! 


:rofl: 

Do you think red nails is too hocker like?


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> I wish i could wear my jammys on friday lol HAHA! :rofl:


*i dare you!!!*
ill have mine with me lol
going round my mums after 

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Marc asks me DAILY if ive been using my bio oil! :rofl: lol

I always forget, but always seem to remember to put it on my face before bed! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I wish i could wear my jammys on friday lol HAHA! :rofl:
> 
> 
> *i dare you!!!*
> ill have mine with me lol
> going round my mums after
> 
> x​Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


NO! :dohh: i look like a fucking LOSER! :rofl: plus im getting the bus! i look like a looney toon! HA!


----------



## jenny_wren

my nails are black :|

no ones called me fat yet ...
been getting alot of
'well aren't you getting big'
and 'look at the size of you'
:rofl:
i would have smacked him 
as well!!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

ive had "are you sure your not full term?"

and "twins?"


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> NO! :dohh: i look like a fucking LOSER! :rofl: plus im getting the bus! i look like a looney toon! HA!

haha ive gotten the bus before
in my pjs lol
it was for comic relief but
still i looked like a right plank!
:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I like red nails!
I have purple at the moment.
I need to re-do them though but all my nail varnish remover is in Leicester :hissy:

My mum kept asking if I was using my coco butter until one day I just snapped at her.
I used it every single day and one morning I still woke up with a road map on my stomach so what is the point :hissy:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

twins!!!!!
:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i wanted to do funky french but, i lend my french manicure stuff to my sister in law :(


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I have had the twins comment, and also my general manager thinks I have about eight in here...like that woman on the news lately.
I nearly slapped him lol xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:

people at your work sure sound nice dana :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## jenny_wren

eight :|

ones enough!

:rofl:​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

That woman that had eight (there is a picture of her in the pregnant club section) hardly had any stretch marks.. I was so upset :blush:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

jammy cow!!​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

My little wriggle bum isn't wriggling today :growlmad:
Baby has been moving loads all day for a while now until today. 
:hissy:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

mine doesn't kick as much ...
might just be where we're getting
HUGE lol

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wanna take bump pic! :rofl: brb x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Bub starts beating me up around 11:20PM 
really hurts :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

imma laugh if you have an egg too!!
so far im def the biggest :hissy:
get measured tomorrow
so we'll see ....

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

jenny_wren said:


> mine doesn't kick as much ...
> might just be where we're getting
> HUGE lol
> 
> x​

Baby doesn't really kick any more, it tosses and turns.. Usually every time I put my hand on my belly baby will move about but not today. 

grrr 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Exsuse my fat :) ;)
 



Attached Files:







DSC01337.JPG
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 6









DSC01338.JPG
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 5









DSC01336.JPG
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jenny_wren

quite low ...
and a tad eggish ...
:rofl:
but still rather cute!!
:happydance::happydance:
what fat!!!!?!?!?!
liar!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOOK AT MY HAND!

ehhhh fattty fattyy! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Jenny, ill show you mine in real life ;)


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Jenny, ill show you mine in real life ;)

:rofl::rofl:
that sounds really pervvy lol

jennys getting lucky friday!!
:happydance:

tell you what ...
take a bump pic together
side by side
we'll see who's bigger!!

i've got fat fingers toooo!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL!

i can just imagin were be chatting about baby and bump and everyone will be like EH?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han you have such a proper little baby bump!
Please tell me you haven't just said you have a fat hand?!?!? :bike:

I've rang up the assessment unit at the hospital & they have told me to go in for 5. 
The woman I spoke to was lovely (thank god)

This baby is going to make my hair turn grey!! :cry:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i wish i looked like this still!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00032.jpg
File size: 94.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han how old were you in that pic?!?!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

just turned 16 :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

skinny cow!

:sad2:

:rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol see me now! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Ash let us know how it goes, I am always on Labour Ward so I know how stressful it is...honestly mine will have me going grey too xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

ash has gone to the labour ward? have i missed something?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Don't worry I will let you know :hug:

I feel super bad because Dan is coming home from work four hours early! 
His work will think I'm a right pain in the backside. 

I just want to get back to my weight in that picture of me as Santa! 
I was about 10stone so not like I was super skinny but I was basically a size 10 and it felt goooood!

I have too many curves to ever be thinner than that these days! 

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

you're allowed to be a pain in the arse!!
comes with the bump!!:rofl:

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Jen is right babe, I just hope all is well I know it will be!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Josh my neuphue is here, he nos where the baby is..

i say wheeres the baby?

and he lifts up my top :rofl: :cloud9:


----------



## jenny_wren

awwwww bless .....
:cloud9:​


----------



## danapeter36

Aww thats so cute!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

hes round now and i dont no what to cook him for tea


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Ladies..

Went to the hospital, the midwife was lovely!
Hooked me up to a monitor and babies heartbeat is fine.. 
She gave me this clicker to press when I felt baby move..
Was on it for about 45 mins and finally felt some movements.
Baby is head down still...
And because this is the second time this has happened they are giving me a scan..
Going to ring me soon to let me know date and time.. midwife thinks it will probably be on Friday. 
It means Dan having more time off work though.. but as he said to me the baby is much more important! 

I agree completely! Now I can finally relax.. 

What should I have to eat?!?

xx


----------



## navarababe

Glad everything seems ok hun, and u'll be looking forward to scan. Not long to go now hun...

Han hun, let him make it himself if hes hungry lol x


----------



## BigDan1

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hey Ladies..
> 
> Went to the hospital, the midwife was lovely!
> Hooked me up to a monitor and babies heartbeat is fine..
> She gave me this clicker to press when I felt baby move..
> Was on it for about 45 mins and finally felt some movements.
> Baby is head down still...
> And because this is the second time this has happened they are giving me a scan..
> Going to ring me soon to let me know date and time.. midwife thinks it will probably be on Friday.
> It means Dan having more time off work though.. but as he said to me the baby is much more important!
> 
> I agree completely! Now I can finally relax..
> 
> What should I have to eat?!?
> 
> xx

Have chinese food


----------



## navarababe

hmm now i feel like chinese food lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

BigDan1 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies..
> 
> Went to the hospital, the midwife was lovely!
> Hooked me up to a monitor and babies heartbeat is fine..
> She gave me this clicker to press when I felt baby move..
> Was on it for about 45 mins and finally felt some movements.
> Baby is head down still...
> And because this is the second time this has happened they are giving me a scan..
> Going to ring me soon to let me know date and time.. midwife thinks it will probably be on Friday.
> It means Dan having more time off work though.. but as he said to me the baby is much more important!
> 
> I agree completely! Now I can finally relax..
> 
> What should I have to eat?!?
> 
> xx
> 
> Have chinese foodClick to expand...

Aww congrats on being 33 weeks pregnant :rofl::rofl:

Mum says are you paying and fetching??

xx


----------



## BigDan1

QueenMummyToBe said:


> BigDan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies..
> 
> Went to the hospital, the midwife was lovely!
> Hooked me up to a monitor and babies heartbeat is fine..
> She gave me this clicker to press when I felt baby move..
> Was on it for about 45 mins and finally felt some movements.
> Baby is head down still...
> And because this is the second time this has happened they are giving me a scan..
> Going to ring me soon to let me know date and time.. midwife thinks it will probably be on Friday.
> It means Dan having more time off work though.. but as he said to me the baby is much more important!
> 
> I agree completely! Now I can finally relax..
> 
> What should I have to eat?!?
> 
> xx
> 
> Have chinese foodClick to expand...
> 
> Aww congrats on being 33 weeks pregnant :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Mum says are you paying and fetching??
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah if you want me to?:hug:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

BigDan1 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies..
> 
> Went to the hospital, the midwife was lovely!
> Hooked me up to a monitor and babies heartbeat is fine..
> She gave me this clicker to press when I felt baby move..
> Was on it for about 45 mins and finally felt some movements.
> Baby is head down still...
> And because this is the second time this has happened they are giving me a scan..
> Going to ring me soon to let me know date and time.. midwife thinks it will probably be on Friday.
> It means Dan having more time off work though.. but as he said to me the baby is much more important!
> 
> I agree completely! Now I can finally relax..
> 
> What should I have to eat?!?
> 
> xx
> 
> Have chinese foodClick to expand...
> 
> Aww congrats on being 33 weeks pregnant :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Mum says are you paying and fetching??
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah if you want me to?:hug:Click to expand...

Can you drag your pregnant ass upstairs??

:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> hmm now i feel like chinese food lol.

:rofl:
I was talking about my 1 and half year old neuphue silly! :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> BigDan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies..
> 
> Went to the hospital, the midwife was lovely!
> Hooked me up to a monitor and babies heartbeat is fine..
> She gave me this clicker to press when I felt baby move..
> Was on it for about 45 mins and finally felt some movements.
> Baby is head down still...
> And because this is the second time this has happened they are giving me a scan..
> Going to ring me soon to let me know date and time.. midwife thinks it will probably be on Friday.
> It means Dan having more time off work though.. but as he said to me the baby is much more important!
> 
> I agree completely! Now I can finally relax..
> 
> What should I have to eat?!?
> 
> xx
> 
> Have chinese foodClick to expand...
> 
> Aww congrats on being 33 weeks pregnant :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Mum says are you paying and fetching??
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah if you want me to?:hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Can you drag your pregnant ass upstairs??
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hiya Big Dan! :) :rofl: i should really add you to the list! :rofl: :) 

and im confused


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies how u all doin, havent caught up on all ur convos there is like 20 pages lol!!

Hope ur all ok!! xx


----------



## navarababe

good thx jackie, how r u hun? x


----------



## jenny_wren

yay ashy im glad you're ok 
:happydance::happydance:

and you two talking on here
is just plain sad
:rofl:
and i want chinese too !!
:cry:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

He started it :rofl::rofl:

Han why are you confused??

xx


----------



## navarababe

i could stuff my face right now with chinese lol, but cant afford one :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> He started it :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Han why are you confused??
> 
> xx

cos you keep saying dan was pregnant :| :rofl:

i added him to the list lol


----------



## BigDan1

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> He started it :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Han why are you confused??
> 
> xx
> 
> cos you keep saying dan was pregnant :| :rofl:
> 
> i added him to the list lolClick to expand...

What list is this Hannah? :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

BigDan1 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> He started it :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Han why are you confused??
> 
> xx
> 
> cos you keep saying dan was pregnant :| :rofl:
> 
> i added him to the list lolClick to expand...
> 
> What list is this Hannah? :blush:Click to expand...

On the first page, thought it was a bit unfair your due on the same day as us aswell so thought your name should be added! :rofl:

i added marc too LOL!


----------



## mummy to be

Hahhahahahaha
Good Morning ladies :) How are you all??
I just woke up and i am soooo tired!! 
Good thing i have the day off work today :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Heyaaa :hi:

Days off work are good!! You enjoy yourself hun and relax lots n lots!

Aww Bless the pregnant blokes :rofl:

I think men should be made to be pregnant too.. the blooming backache and what not.. I keep telling Dan it is his turn for these weeks!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

IM HAVING MCdonalds!


----------



## mama2b

Noooooooooooo not mcdonalds !! 

I have actually given up eating them as our local one is absolute crap, everytime I go to the drive thru there is a problem, last time my fries were undercooked :cry: usually they are cold and limp so one extreme to another.

The worst was at xmas wen I was dying for a hot apple pie with ice cream, got home and they'd only given me one of those festive pie things instead !!! I could of cried :hissy:

I do kfc now :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol its here!


----------



## mama2b

what did u get ?


----------



## HannahGraceee

qauter pound with cheese meal and an apple pie ;) still hungry


----------



## mz_jackie86

I had pizza wit garlic bread yummy!!!!


----------



## mummy to be

awwwww i want mac's!!! the cloest one to me is just over a hour away!!!! :( :( :( sad sad sad Mandy Moo here :( Oh well at least i am not at work hehehe :) here is a plus. 
I am thinking about washing all of Layls clothes again.... is that normal?


----------



## hayley x

ow i want mcdonalds now im starving! shame OH is at work!! grr. I really want a chicken nuggett happy meal <3 

I dont think my ticker is working tonight but i dunno y :( 

xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

ladies, how is everyone ?? xx :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

Good thanks Melanie :) How are you??

Why is your ticker not working Hayley?? Mine is working... i hope lol :)

I am sitting here surfing the net looking for ideas for my baby shower invites.... i need help :(


----------



## hayley x

Heyy melanie :D hope your ok!!

Um I realli dont know why its not workin, you cant see it can you? yours is workin!! I havn changed my signature today or anything so i dunno wat it could be.

oooh whens your baby shower?
xxx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: yay my tickers reappeared!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hi Hayley/Mummy to be .... i am ok bit headachey and so so tired think my man and everyone else must be getting bored of my 'non activeness but really suffering with the old backache ....

ooooh baby shower my mums doing my invites this week but i told her what i want in them the basics really, to where time any problems call/text her ... xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

tickers reappared :| wha?


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls. 
How is everyone?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hunn!!

Im good thanks how are you?


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm having a good day.
I've only done 1 load of laundry all day long.:rofl:

I found my fav robe I wanted for my hospital bag..:happydance:

It's been a pretty good day.

Except for having to go pick DS up from the school clinic because he was running a low grade temp. He seems fine now.


----------



## mummy to be

Baby Shower is on the 21th March... i cant wait... i am going to for the Hello Kitty theme... what you think???


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> Baby Shower is on the 21th March... i cant wait... i am going to for the Hello Kitty theme... what you think???

Hello kitty CUTE!
21st is the last day im at work?

what time should i be round! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Laura--x

Hi girls :)

You all ok?

I have a real urge to clean out the WHOLE KITCHEN lol, like on my hands and knees in all the cupboards! It's 10 to midnight :rofl:! Think thats what i'll be doing tomorrow!

x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## chel27

hey girls how are you all? :happydance: i have been busy the last few days so i hope you have all missed me :rofl:

i have constantly been shopping!!! got myself my first pair of maternity jeans :rofl: and the top that says hands off the bump :rofl:

have spent way to much on LO and my son :rofl: what the heck its only money!!!

omg primark is great!!! :happydance:

wat you all been up to??


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:
Ive been in maternity jeans since week 8! :rofl:

YES i did miss you chelly welly! :( x


----------



## chel27

:rofl::rofl: well i have been living in tracksuit bottoms so i now feel humanish again wearing jeans :rofl: although saying that they fit really bad :rofl:

awwww thanks han i have missed you to :happydance:

have i missed much??


----------



## hayley x

When r everyones birthdays? cuz from readin one thread iv learnt that 3 of us due on the 8th are Geminis :D

My birthdays 30th May xx


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> Baby Shower is on the 21th March... i cant wait... i am going to for the Hello Kitty theme... what you think???
> 
> Hello kitty CUTE!
> 21st is the last day im at work?
> 
> what time should i be round! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:happydance: woot wooo. Hannah you can come early if you like say about 11ish?? would that be ok??? lol

yes i love Hello Kitty she already has heaps of Hello Kitty stuff for her room :)


----------



## danapeter36

My birthday is July 27th, I will be 24.
How is everyone? I am still so exhausted and grateful for the time off work. I am hopefully only working part time as of Monday and a later start. So that means only 8 days left of work!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> :rofl::rofl: well i have been living in tracksuit bottoms so i now feel humanish again wearing jeans :rofl: although saying that they fit really bad :rofl:
> 
> awwww thanks han i have missed you to :happydance:
> 
> have i missed much??

My maternity jeans are not fitting me any more :(:(.. i wear them to work on a Saturday, I could easily got more cos i have the money and there only from peacocks but they disconnected the jeans! FFS! :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> When r everyones birthdays? cuz from readin one thread iv learnt that 3 of us due on the 8th are Geminis :D
> 
> My birthdays 30th May xx

Well im kinda a Gemini.. i get to choose what i want to be really.. 
I'm born on may 21st.. and that is the crescent day - which means im born on a crescent moon lol so im sometimes a tarsus and some times a Gemini..


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> Baby Shower is on the 21th March... i cant wait... i am going to for the Hello Kitty theme... what you think???
> 
> Hello kitty CUTE!
> 21st is the last day im at work?
> 
> what time should i be round! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: woot wooo. Hannah you can come early if you like say about 11ish?? would that be ok??? lol
> 
> yes i love Hello Kitty she already has heaps of Hello Kitty stuff for her room :)Click to expand...

:rofl: Lol I'll be there... :rofl:


Wait..


any one got like £1000 i can borrow to get theree! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

13th June for me (Gemini woo hoooo) Shall be 21.. exciting stuff :happydance:

You just take it easy on your time off Dana :hugs:
8 days left of work that is exciting stuff!!

I want the hospital to hurry up and let me know when my scan is.. I'm SO excited.. can't wait to see my gorgeous baby again :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> 13th June for me (Gemini woo hoooo) Shall be 21.. exciting stuff :happydance:
> 
> You just take it easy on your time off Dana :hugs:
> 8 days left of work that is exciting stuff!!
> 
> I want the hospital to hurry up and let me know when my scan is.. I'm SO excited.. can't wait to see my gorgeous baby again :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> xx

Your so lucky Ash! Maybe you get to find out the sex! :shock:


----------



## HannahGraceee

... I think yours is the opposite to mine.. lol 


So they can date ;) :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Aw bless, yeah I have had extra scans because of that hun. They just want to make sure the sonographer can make him/her move etc reflexes and things I guess.
I am a Leo but I was a whole month early haha xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Girls look!!!

https://www.mandmdirect.com/products-Timberland-Infant-Crib-Boot-With-Free-Hat-Pink_TM1099.htm


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh my god Dana they are gorgeous!! 

I would love to find out the sex, I'm still dying to go buy clothes!! 
Dan told me yesterday he doesn't know if he wants to know now..
But I know if I found out and he didn't it would probably take him all of 10 seconds to crack! :rofl:

I managed to get a midwife appointment today as well so I just have to remember to ask about that health in pregnancy grant!! 

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls, 

Hope ur all ok!! Im so annoyed i went to view a flat yesterday and the guy didnt turn up so i rang him and he said he had it down for 10am today so i was like ok never mind we will do it tomorrow. So gets there today at 9:55 and quarter past 10 comes he still aint there and ring his office he's not there and they cant get hold of him! How fuckin unprofessional and inconsiderate can u get, he knows im pregnant and has dragged me out my house and made me wait outside twice now!! BLOODY PRICK!!!


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## danapeter36

Arsehole jackie, pure arsehole xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ash don't find out, your have some so far, just imagine how it will feel when it comes out and they tell you! :cloud9: 

And Jackie - what a PRICK! :hissy: Definition of men - WANKERS..

(Well most of them anyway) 

Oh btw.. me and marc are getting on great, by phone and text, hes even agreed to stay round Friday so i don't have to get a taxi from my sisters by myself! :) x 
We will just see how it goes Friday


----------



## danapeter36

woo hoo!!! things are looking up han!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think if we have the chance to find out then we probably will! 
Doesn't mean we will tell anyone else though :winkwink: haha

I'm glad the two of you are getting on good again! :happydance:

I'm rather tired still.. I may have a nap :rofl:

Does anyone else feel hot all the time? At the moment when I leave the house I can't wear a coat, I wear a top and a cardigan and I'll still be roasting hot :dohh:


xx


----------



## danapeter36

Yes I am boiling. I am all alone in the house and no heating on, and I am boiling. 
Aw hun, they will give you the chance, they did for me even though I already knew lol xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aw han its gud u 2 are gettin on gud now! Gud that he realised to sort it out!!

Im hot like 24/7 i have to put on ma trackies every time im home and roll them all up and wear just a strappy top wit the windows open lol!!!

Anyone play music to their babies? I was playin some last night and bubz likes celine dion-its all coming back to me and michael bolton-lean on me LOL!!! XXX


----------



## danapeter36

Haha my babys favourite song is 'My Destiny' by Lionel Richie!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

danapeter36 said:


> Haha my babys favourite song is 'My Destiny' by Lionel Richie!!!

Your baby has excellent taste!
I am the BIGGEST Lionel Richie fan ever!!!
I went to see him in concert in 2007 OH MY GOD :cloud9:

I could listen to him sing all night long (Ooo I made a funny haha :rofl: hehe)

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

QueenMummyToBe said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Haha my babys favourite song is 'My Destiny' by Lionel Richie!!!
> 
> Your baby has excellent taste!
> I am the BIGGEST Lionel Richie fan ever!!!
> I went to see him in concert in 2007 OH MY GOD :cloud9:
> 
> I could listen to him sing all night long (Ooo I made a funny haha :rofl: hehe)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha honestly she also likes Luther Vandross 'Aint No Stopping Us Now'. She likes soul!!! Haha xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:happydance::happydance:

Yay.. Baby likes Lionel Richie - Hello :cloud9:
Clearly has excellent taste in music like its mummy!!

My parenting for dummies book has came!
It looks good so far :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah I saw that one...Peters bought me tonnes of books but I cant be bothered to read and usually I love books!


----------



## danapeter36

OMG I just realised I am on my 2000th post lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Jammy!!

How am I still not at 1000?!?!

Grrr haha

I'm a readaholic.. this week alone I've read 3 books :blush:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

WOOO dana your nearly an addict!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I thoight that!!!
Ash you should be on about 3000 your always here 
Lol wonder how far from addict I am!


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> WOOO dana your nearly an addict!

Just followng in your footsteps Han!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Jammy!!
> 
> How am I still not at 1000?!?!
> 
> Grrr haha
> 
> I'm a readaholic.. this week alone I've read 3 books :blush:
> 
> xx

Yeh i dont understand, your posts never seem to go up! HAHA!
:happydance: - and your nearly a chat happy!


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> WOOO dana your nearly an addict!
> 
> Just followng in your footsteps Han!:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

;) Following the best

I wanna be elite before babys born, but thats impossible i think :cry::rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

What do u have to get to be elite? I reckon about 5,000 or more? And I think Addict is 2,500 but I could be wrong. Haha following the best, we're all addicts! We will be at meetings having withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh Addict is 2,500 - Elite is 10,000


----------



## danapeter36

wooooooooooooooooooooah!!! Thats a lot of posts thats like 8,000 more for me!!! I dont think i will ever make that!!! some people have they must be on here all day and night~!


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooah!!! Thats a lot of posts thats like 8,000 more for me!!! I dont think i will ever make that!!! some people have they must be on here all day and night~!

:rofl:

Im on here all day and night :rofl: :blush:


----------



## mz_jackie86

My mate just text me sayin she went docs and they said she is havin a miscarriage cos she is bleeding, so i told her to go hosp and get scanned just cos ur bleedin dnt mean ur losin it, i bled loads! Friggin doctors are crap!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Ive bled too!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have also bled. 
I went straight to the hospital

The poor girlie, some people really don't deserve to be in the medical profession!!

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

OMG!!! Cant today just go right!!!
Just got a letter sayin im not entitled to maternity allowance cos i havent worked 26 weeks out of my 66 week test period when i bloody have now i have to go thrumore friggin hassle of appealin!!! Agghhhh i just wanna cry how pathetic!!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Dont cry hun!! 
Big hugs :hug::hug:

Get some upbeat music on and dance about and sing to baby :happydance:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Aw jackie appeal it hun!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww Jackie Hunn! :( :cry: dont cry x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Grr!!

I was thirsty so I went to get myself a drink.. I didn't want water so I decided to have some diet Schweppes lemonade (it's a big 3ltr bottle).. was pouring it into a glass and the bottle flew out of my hand and spilt all over the floor! 
Over half the bottle just wasted.. I then had to try and clean it up.. and I've now hurt my back more :cry:

I'm such an idiot!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh:

xx


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. How are you all doing? The doctor thinks I have another infection that might have spread up to my kidneys and thats whats causing the back pain and increased braxton hicks. Got my doctors appt monday to check hopefully everything will stay alright till then. No actual contractions though thank god. Athenas still got awhile left to stay in there. Scared me yesterday though as I thought it was back labor cause it kept getting worse and I couldnt get ahold of OH all day. I dont know whats gonna happen when I go into actual labor and I cant find him. I swear I need to get that man a pager that beeps really loudly and obnoxiously.

So how is everyone else doing? Babies all staying inside nice and cozy?


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww ash. I do stuff like that all the time. I am such an idiot when it comes to spilling things!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Grr!!
> 
> I was thirsty so I went to get myself a drink.. I didn't want water so I decided to have some diet Schweppes lemonade (it's a big 3ltr bottle).. was pouring it into a glass and the bottle flew out of my hand and spilt all over the floor!
> Over half the bottle just wasted.. I then had to try and clean it up.. and I've now hurt my back more :cry:
> 
> I'm such an idiot!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> xx

Lol i always have mistakes if i use the 3 litre bottles, the cup always moves and it just goes everywhere! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Hun I think you must be having my share of BH because I've not had any (well any that I know of) I keep thinking I'm going to be so clueless when it comes to labour!

As long as your princess stays put for another four weeks (or should I say 3 weeks and 6 days!!) that is all that matters :hugs:

I never used to be so clumsy.. these days I'm always tripping over my own feet/dropping things.. but wasting 1.5 litres of lemonade.. just takes the Pee!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol when i went to marcs on saturday within about 2 mins of me being there, i broke his keyboard! :blush:

Im so clumsy since ive been pregnant


----------



## navarababe

oh my god, it was such a lovely day here today, the sun was out and it was actually quite "warm" well warm for febuary anyway. Now its away and im feeling like poo again :( the sun actually made me pretty awake and happy. now its dull and im back to normal lol. God i need a holiday


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I love the sunshine too!
It makes me smile sooo much.. I would love a holiday.. nice couple of weeks away :cloud9:

Midwife appointment went smoothly.. today I've only felt a couple of moments (when listening to lionel richie) and I told her, she was poking about trying to get baby to move.. heartbeat is still fine though. She has told me if I still haven't felt regular movements by teatime to ring the hospital again :cry:

I'm hoping baby moves because I will feel like the biggest idiot ever if I have to ring again!! 

Poor Dan left this morning at 6am (to start work at 7am) and won't finish work until 8pm, so won't get home till nearly 9! All to make up for the hours he has missed because of me & baby.

Scan is 10:40am tomorrow with the consultant.. hope it is a nice person!!

xx


----------



## navarababe

Aww hun, maybe LO is just having a wee rest, maybe LO's so tired from moving about so much, try relax in a bath or something before you ring and see if u get a few movements. Good luck at scan 2moro hun, hope it goes well :) xx


----------



## danapeter36

Ashy you know I have days like this too. Its so irritating I really feel for you xxx


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone hope your all ok :)

I have just been out to buy some new some trousers for work as my old ones (pre pregnancy) had got to the point where the zip wouldn't do up (but they still stayed on) until yesterday when the strain was to much for the poor zip and it snapped of completley !!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi everyone! Just hopping on to check on my girls. :hugs:

Ashy ~ :hugs: I hope you feel LO move soon hun but if not don't hesitate to call them and let them know.

everyone else ~ :hugs: Hope your day is going well.

I have tons of college work due tonight so I will be working on it but I have to keep BnB open in my browser...:blush:

DH might be getting a promotion at work to full-time assistant manager!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: That means.....more money, better hours, and better insurance.

:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

How can you make your hair grow?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

There is a supplement you can take called biotin but I don't think you can take it during pregnancy.. 
Give yourself regular scalp massages..
Eat more protein and fruits (amino acids)
Keep hydrated etc etc

Other than that there is nothing you can really do.. in summer your hair grows more than in winter. 

Well I've just been in the bath for 30 mins, whilst drinking cold cold drinks and listening to music.. still no effing movement. 

Why is this baby so stubborn :hissy::hissy:

xx


----------



## mama2b

Have you tried playing music ? Quite loud ? I seem to get loads of movement when im in car with music playing also baby does not like cold hands !! If anyone touches my bump with cold hands thats it, baba goes bananas !!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yup I had music on really loud whilst I was in the bath..

I'm gonna have my tea then lay down for a while and do everything I can to make baby move.. if nothing then I'll have to ring the hospital once again :cry:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ash can you please please stop saying stubborn, cos it looks to much like stillborn and its making my heart stop :( :cry:


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Ash, lay down, and then move side to side. That always gets my baby moving, do you have a doppler? xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Sowwie :cry::cry:

I'm just hoping baby is in a funny position but I don't really see how considering it is head down n there is only so many places for LO to go :rofl:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

You'd be surprised hun.
I have times when I don't feel her for ages, and I think Please God, make her move. I would try the laying down trick because cold drinks dont work for me either! Nor a bath!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

danapeter36 said:


> Aw Ash, lay down, and then move side to side. That always gets my baby moving, do you have a doppler? xxx

Nope I don't have one.. Dans sister bought us one from Argos the first time this happened and it didn't work so we took it back :cry:

I've tried everything I can think of.. usually if I lay on my side I will feel some kind of movements.. but nope. 

I really really don't want to ring the assessment unit again :hissy:

xx


----------



## mama2b

Im sure they will understand, thats what they are there for.

I also find lying down flat helps and turning onto my side. Can't think of anything else hun, but def call them if you are worried xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've rang them & they have told me to go back in. 
And take a night bag in case they want to keep me in..
My handbag is that big it fits everything in it :blush:

I think they should just give me a room there now and I shall live there for the next 3 weeks & 6 days.. and then they can just induce me and I won't have to worry any more (oh wishful thinking!!)

xx


----------



## mama2b

Good luck and im sure everything will be fine xxxx :hug:


----------



## danapeter36

Ashy let us know all is okay! Love you lots, thinking of you xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

GOOD LUCK ASH! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I feel really sick :(:(


----------



## navarababe

Good luck ash hun, hope everything is ok, :hugs: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girls


----------



## navarababe

Hey hun, u bored? im the same, although im getting tired :( wish my pregnancy would hurry up or i would get my grant money so it felt more real haha


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning everyone :) 
how are we all???

Ash - hope your ok babe!!! Please update as soon as you can!!!

Hannah - why you feel sick? what kinda sick? You ok?

Navarababe - Hey what is your name... it might be a little quicker to write that "Navarababe" all the time hehehehe Hope your not bored anymore!!!

Everyone else - hey hey how are you all?????????????


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> Good Morning everyone :)
> how are we all???
> 
> Ash - hope your ok babe!!! Please update as soon as you can!!!
> 
> Hannah - why you feel sick? what kinda sick? You ok?
> 
> Navarababe - Hey what is your name... it might be a little quicker to write that "Navarababe" all the time hehehehe Hope your not bored anymore!!!
> 
> Everyone else - hey hey how are you all?????????????

It was the first time i went in the shower in ages!
(I normally bath not that gross! :rofl:) and i went all light headed and like im gonna be sick :(:( and had it for like an hour


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls!

You feeling any better Han?? I do that too. I get too hot and light headed and DH has to come help me to bed (and he dries me off). I'm scared to take a bath or shower with DH not home so sometimes I don't get one until 2am.

Hey Mandy.....guess what....the position worked.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Anyone heard anything from Ash??

How is everyone else??


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey peeps,

question......i was told that work are keepin an eye on my sickness but this was the beginnin of jan and when they thought it wasnt due to pregnancy anywho my back and legs r killin me and ma midwife sed to spk to my DR about it and he/she can refer me to a physio....the pain has got quite bad that im limping and feel like crying all the time i just had 2 days off after workin 60 hours over 7 days and 2moro am starting all over again doin 7 days straight another 60 hrs.....my question is shud i just take the day off and book a DRs appt 2moro or shud i not risk the hassle at work??
And if i dnt go work what do i say is the reason? i cant walk lol?

cheers girls


----------



## JeffsWife07

OMG girl!!! You are over doing it big time. What are u doing working 60 hrs in 7 days???

I say call in and get a dr appt asap. Do you not have maternity leave??? Where do you work??? Are you on your feet a lot??? I say you need to take it easy hun.:hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

wel i normally work 12 hr shifts-day and night. But i told them i couldnt do night shifts anymore so i had to make up the hrs before i went on mat leave on the 1st and they put all my shifts together im doing 3 12 hrs shifts then 4 8 hrs which is actually like 65 hrs...im on phones talkin to ppl who call 999 as i work for the ambulance service soo it is stressful...the thought of goin in kills me lol!

I think im guna call in sick but i just dont want hassle with work but i cant work another 7 days in a row wit this pain.....cant wait til im on leave...


----------



## JeffsWife07

Bless your heart hun.:hugs:

Call your doc 2maro and get checked for SPD.


----------



## mz_jackie86

yer i think i will.......thanks hun xxxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

no prob.
Just be sure to take good care of yourself.:hugs:

I have good news.......I got an extra $2,000 added to my student loan and I should have it within 6 weeks.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhh nice thats guna help alot when the baby comes along aye...lucky girl!!! xx


----------



## hayley x

OMG!!! just read how much your working!! I get knackered workin 2 hours each evening doing cleaning, how do you cope?? Id defo go see your doctor, maybe u can get signed off for a week or two, and by then u can start your maternity leave?? I think its really unfair the pressure theyve put u under, you need to put your health first and they should be more leniant with you bein pregnant surely?? xxxx


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone :)
> how are we all???
> 
> Ash - hope your ok babe!!! Please update as soon as you can!!!
> 
> Hannah - why you feel sick? what kinda sick? You ok?
> 
> Navarababe - Hey what is your name... it might be a little quicker to write that "Navarababe" all the time hehehehe Hope your not bored anymore!!!
> 
> Everyone else - hey hey how are you all?????????????
> 
> It was the first time i went in the shower in ages!
> (I normally bath not that gross! :rofl:) and i went all light headed and like im gonna be sick :(:( and had it for like an hourClick to expand...

Ohhhh Hannah please be careful babe!!!! How are you feeling now?


----------



## mummy to be

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hey girls!
> Hey Mandy.....guess what....the position worked.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

hahahahahah NICE hey :) hehehe woot woot :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## JeffsWife07

VERY NICE :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Does anyone know if cleaning with bleach will make your nose bleed?


----------



## mummy to be

ummmm not that i know Chas.... why lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

Cause my nose started bleeding when I was cleaning the bathroom with bleach. It's stopped now though. I ok.

Check out my bump under the bump thread or on Myspace....my skin feels like it's just gonna bust open.


----------



## mummy to be

ohhhhh i will...... i am the same hey!!!! 
I feel like i am tearing under my right boob!!!! like where my ribs used to be :( 
It is bloody painfuL!


----------



## JeffsWife07

IKWUM....me too.
I wish it was time......in a way.....but then I'm scared.
It's been almost 11 years since I've been in labor and now I'm terrified.


----------



## mummy to be

Ohhh yes i completely agree!!! 
One second i am like ohhhhhhhhhhhhh just come already and then i am like ohhhh helllllll nooooo i dont wanna do that (labour) side of things.... it seems so scary and terrifying!!!!! but i just really want to meet her and cuddle her and kiss her and show her off .... :(


----------



## JeffsWife07

Me too hun.
Marissa keeps squirmming around tonight and now I can't sleep. My skin literally feels like it's gonna burst open. This has got to be the most uncomfortable I've been thus far.

OMG we are in the 2nd to last box on your ticker!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

yes i know ehehehehe woot woot. 
yes i know what you mean babe.. where are you hurting????? Mine is up under of my right boob where my ribs used to be..... literally feels like she is bursting out!!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies..

This baby is just trying to make me look like a fool!!
Got to the hospital & as soon as the midwife hooked me to the heart rate monitor baby started moving.. 
She then checked on me after about 20 mins & said I'll be back in 10 mins.. Well over an hour later she still wasn't back.. Dan was falling asleep in the chair & my back was bloody killing me (why can't they make hospital beds comfy??)
Everything is fine with baby once again.

Really can't wait for the scan later, I think that is why I'm up so early!! 

As soon as we got back I went straight to bed, these past few days have knackered me! 

I'm praying for a 37 week baby! Worrying all the time is not good for me

Thank you all for caring :hug::hug::hug::hug:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im glad everything was ok hun :):) x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thanks Hun :cloud9:

Baby is moving about like crazy today! 

2 hours and 40 mins until scan!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Thanks Hun :cloud9:
> 
> Baby is moving about like crazy today!
> 
> 2 hours and 40 mins until scan!! :happydance:
> 
> xx

I HATE YOU! :( 
(only joking but i want a scan!) :hissy:


and get you chat happy ;) x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

FINALLLLLLLLYY!!!! :happydance::happydance:

We can have a party now.. In my opinion I've been chat happy for a loooong time :dance::dance::winkwink:

Are you feeling okay today?? :hug:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> FINALLLLLLLLYY!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> We can have a party now.. In my opinion I've been chat happy for a loooong time :dance::dance::winkwink:
> 
> Are you feeling okay today?? :hug:
> 
> xx

:happydance:

Yepp Yepp im feeling good today, all ready for my date with jenny ;) 

you?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

A little nervous but all good otherwise.. starting to feel tired though.. think I shall sleep well when I'm back from the hospital later. 

I'm not too jealous about yours and Jennys date :blush:
I need a badge saying.. 

'I'm pregnant.. be my friend' :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> A little nervous but all good otherwise.. starting to feel tired though.. think I shall sleep well when I'm back from the hospital later.
> 
> I'm not too jealous about yours and Jennys date :blush:
> I need a badge saying..
> 
> 'I'm pregnant.. be my friend' :rofl::rofl:
> 
> xx

Im nervous to go to this teen mum place! :(:( 

What if no one likes me? :(:cry: 

what if they girl im getting the bus with doesnt call me!, and i dont no what bus to get! :(:(

I need that badge too


----------



## jenny_wren

hannah you're going to hate me
im not gonna be able to come today
im really sorry chick:hugs:
ive been in hospital since 4 yesterday
afternoon ...
they're not sure if ive got pre eclampsia or
a kidney infection so ive got to do lots more
tests today, they let me come home for
a few mins though to get some stuff so
i thought id let you know 
ive got to do a 24 hour wee wee test and
blood pressure monitoring because they're
not happy with me atm at all so i wont know
whats wrong until tomorrow
bubbys fine though :happydance:

im really really sorry
ill let you know whats wrong as soon as i do!!

and its the number 2 bus if you're friend 
doesn't call, hopefully she does so you're
not alone =[

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> hannah you're going to hate me
> im not gonna be able to come today
> im really sorry chick:hugs:
> ive been in hospital since 4 yesterday
> afternoon ...
> they're not sure if ive got pre eclampsia or
> a kidney infection so ive got to do lots more
> tests today, they let me come home for
> a few mins though to get some stuff so
> i thought id let you know
> ive got to do a 24 hour wee wee test and
> blood pressure monitoring because they're
> not happy with me atm at all so i wont know
> whats wrong until tomorrow
> bubbys fine though :happydance:
> 
> im really really sorry
> ill let you know whats wrong as soon as i do!!
> 
> and its the number 2 bus if you're friend
> doesn't call, hopefully she does so you're
> not alone =[
> 
> xx​

LOL! 
Dont worry about at all hun, its more important that your ok! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

Oh Jen!!!
Thats terrible, hospitals are icky!!! Babe, let us know how it goes I will be thinking of you all day!!!
And Ashy so pleased baby is being good today, see he or she is already playing games. NOT FUNNY LITTLE ONE!!! lol.
Aw Han, I wish I was doing something today!!! Still in my dressing gown and slippers!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Am i just so horrible no one wanst to spend the day with me?

the person i was meant to get the bus with CANCLED!

the person i just rang to meet me and show me where it is, has TURNED their phone off

:hissy:


----------



## navarababe

Awww hun if u were closer to me id spend every day with ya as its boring sitting in :(


----------



## danapeter36

Oh HAN!!!! I agree I am well lonely today I wish you girls lived closer!!! I have soooooooo many DVD's I dont wanna watch alone!!! And chocs!!!


----------



## navarababe

I know im sooo bored watching stuff i recorded, the days went by really slow :( x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I wish we all lived close together too! 
It would be so nice to have someone face to face that understands all the annoying pregnancy things we all go through :hug:

Well Ladies.. 

Baby is head down.. It is laid on its left hand side (so all its arms/legs/hands/feet are on my right hand side) 

Baby is approx 4.9lb!! 

My stomach is measuring 31cm.

Baby has reduced fluid around it, they have said not to worry and it may just be a case that baby needs to go wee but hasn't yet. 

I have another scan next Friday to check the fluid around baby and they will go on from there.. if fluid is still reduced then they will keep monitoring me on a weekly basis. 

Because of the way baby is laying we STILL couldn't find out the sex!!! 

I think we are destined not to know haha 

...

I hope everything is okay Jenny!! :hug:

Are you all okay?? 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Oh Ashy I am pleased about your news!!!
Is that the reason why you felt less, reduced fluid? Did they say anything about that?
Thats a very good size babe, I worry to think how big mine is right now, probably 6lbs lmao.
I am just glad he or she is okay hun. And obviously growing very well :) xxx


----------



## navarababe

Oh its good to hear some good news, glad babys fine hun. Good size aswell. x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thanks girlies :happydance::happydance:

I'm not sure if that is why.. probably is but they didn't want to worry me. 

I'm back at hospital on Monday for my Physio appointment.. and I've got to go back to Leicester at some point to speak to some people.. and then back again on Friday.. with baby playing up I don't want to go back to Leicester ever again!!

xx


----------



## navarababe

Grrrr hormones, i just cried after a woman gave birth lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww hun what you watching??

I cry at most things these days.. and I always feel like a right prat when I do!

I forgot to mention earlier.. I went to the toilet this morning and had a fair bit of gooooy stringy stuff on the paper... Definitely different to discharge.. Plug much :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## navarababe

It was called Baby Stories, i recorded as it was on at 6am this morning lol.

Ohh are u getting excited now? i just noticed my ticker moved up a box today :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I love watching that show!! 
I miss the baby channel.. can't believe it has just vanished!!

I am super excited.. to think in 3 weeks & 5 days I'm full term wooooo! 

It is so exciting going up a box.. actually I find anything exciting hehe :cloud9::cloud9:

xx


----------



## navarababe

well on the home and health channel you get all the baby programs on in the morning, so i record them as there always on at silly oclock lol. Plus then i can fast forward adverts hehe.

I just wish 62days would turn into maybe 10days or something im that impatient. :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yep I totally know what you mean!
I think when my ticker gets to 30 days I'll be completely sh*tting myself!
Just think you basically have two months.. that is no time at all! :happydance:

All the midwives I see must think I'm so impatient because I still have just over 6 weeks till due date and I'm already like COME ON!! :blush:

I think 40 weeks is such a long time though, and a further possible 2 weeks (I don't think so!!) if LO is really lazy! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

Lol, i hope my due date comes and i go into labour as im soooo impatient. Hopefully once i can start shopping and buying baby stuff it will go alot quicker. x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I found when we had nearly everything for baby time started slowing.. but it means I can sit and sort through everything. 
I try to be as organised as possible otherwise I panic really bad!

Have you decided what you are going to get for baby? (like what cot, bedding etc etc) I found browsing websites helped me to pass loads of time!

:cloud9:

xx


----------



## navarababe

I havent really looked as i dont know any websites really to go on apart from ebay etc, thts all. Im a bit clueless with what to buy for baby lol, i got a list from a nice woman on here and im not sure where to start :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

BabiesRus
Mothercare (obvious one that)
Kiddicare (fantastic!!)
Ebay (as you said)
Asda direct
Tesco direct

Those are the ones I trust! 
It is good to have a browse around and see what costs what. 

I have a good list (even if I do say so myself) on my journal. 
My best friend works for mothercare so she has told me what I need and what isn't an essential (e.g. I have a nappy wrapper bin but only because OHs sister bought us it) 

Feel free to steal it and browse through.. the only thing I really need to buy more of is clothes but that won't be happening until LO is here (or unless we can get a sneaky peak inbetween its legs hehe) 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Ouch in pain.
My right hand side is on fire every four minutes getting loads of pain. Called Labour Ward and they have said someone can see me at 5pm but I want to wait it out and see if it gets anybetter. This feels like kidney pain if anything and not baby on her way. Baby is moving around a lot so I am trying not to worry too much. I will see how I go, but I am going to try and wait it out, purely because I don't want to be on the assessment ward which seems to be where they want to take me!


----------



## navarababe

Yeh hun ill take a look at that if u dont mind and see what is on it, i got a nappy bin aswell, only got it because my friend gave me it lol. 

Dan hun, hope u feel better soon, i had a firey burning on sunday nite when i went to hospital, it was as if someone was holding a lighter up to my belly, it kept doing it, thats why i went in. bubs seems to be quiet today, no matter what i eat or drink lol and my doppler isnt good as i can never find proper heartbeat x


----------



## danapeter36

I feel a bit better now...oh hun, which doppler do you have? Mine is being the opposite of quiet making me feel sick when I was in pain!!! Peter comes home soon though I cannot wait to see him. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi Girls!
I had the best day :):):)


----------



## danapeter36

Yay!!! What happened fill us in!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I went to teen mums group, saw all the little bubs, and got lots condoms and lube, LOL!
Hoping marc will have sex with me if we have loads of that! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha Hannah! You crack me up girlie!
Sounds fun, I wanna go to one!!! Lol. I am a lil old, but I am only three and a half years past being a teen! I can pretend!!! I am so bored!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies,

So took the day off today and went docs and she referred me to physio said she thinks i defo got spd but the physio will be able to assess me more!!
And viewed a flat today it was soooo nice, but called my case worker who thought it wud be fun not to return my call! ASSHOLE lol!!!

How u all doin????

xxx


----------



## 2girls1boyx

hi everyone im new on here tonight, im due on april 26th and im having a boy, cant wait as i already have 4 and 3 year old girls. xxx can you add me to your very long list please xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Welcome to the April Mummies Thread :happydance:

Not long left to go now! 

Hope you aren't in too much pain now Dana :hug: Your princess needs a telling off me thinks! .. Naughty baby club here we come!!

Glad you had a good day Hannah Banana! :happydance: :rofl: at you getting excited about lube!! 

I saw the most gorgeous car earlier today.. it was the same as this.. 

https://www.mini2.com/galleries/data/500/DSC00147.JPG

I WANT I WANT!! .. This is also the time that I mention I can't drive, and have never had a driving lesson! I know I shall win the lottery, learn how to drive and buy a sexy car like that!! 

xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello girlies, how is everyone?? xx :hug:

Its FRIDAY yay!!! ... your scan sounds great hun, hard to believe how big our bubbas are getting now! 

Love the mini .... I used to date someone who was quite high up in mini, he used to get a brand new one of his choice every 3months can you believe it! x


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. How is everyone doing?
Hannah its nice to see you had a good day. You will have to let us know if Marc gives in lol.
I had sex this morning and it was the first time it actually HURT! 
Hopefully hearing about the apartment next week.


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there huni. How are you????
It is really really hot here today!!!! Like way over 40 degrees!!! i hate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am trying to cool down in the air con but it is just not working :( 
I drank a strawberry milk and it made me sick as!!!! I think it jut might be a little bit to hot for milk drinks :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

2girls1boyx said:


> hi everyone im new on here tonight, im due on april 26th and im having a boy, cant wait as i already have 4 and 3 year old girls. xxx can you add me to your very long list please xx

I added you! :) x 

I see your from Hampshire too x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girls 
How are you?
Im ok.. have bad back ache cos i slept on a horrible bed! :|..Marcs still in bed asleep next to me tho


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Hany :hi:
I feel for you hun.. mega backache is awful!!
You okay other than that? 

I'm blooming shattered!
Dan and I are off to the seaside today :happydance:
Me excited like a little child haha

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:

i wanna go to the seaside!! :(:(:cry:

im off to work in 15 mins, just sorting out a form for work


----------



## danapeter36

Damn i WANNA GO SEASIDE!!!
Grrr!!!

Peter and his dad are outside messing with the car. BOOOOORING!
I dunno what to do today its so pretty and sunny!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know! i dont wanna go to work! :(:(.. knowing my luck it will be rainy tomoz! :| :cry:


----------



## sam*~*louize

OMG there are like almost 80 of us due in April :O That's gonna be an awful lot of reading in Birth stories lol!

Backache - phew horrible last night, really low down so i went to bed with a hot water bottle propped there, heaven!

Hope your all feeing pretty well!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

surposed to be in work in 2 mins 
oh well :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha Han you fantastic worker!! :rofl:

I was browsing through some properties in Lincoln last night to rent.. think we may be living at my mums forever!!
Dan wants to move closer to work, which scares me because I won't know anyone and I'm not good at making friends :shy: and I don't drive. 
It makes more sense though because he is spending a fair bit of his wages on diesel at the moment and he would be able to bike to work if we moved closer.. So I'm now looking into properties there too.. If we did move I'd then be like 30 mins away from the seaside at all times :happydance: haha

xx


----------



## mama2b

I want to go to the seaside to !!! 

It was supposed to be my baby shower today but my friend who was hosting it has bronchitus, or so she says !!! So I had to cancel :cry:


----------



## mummy to be

wow really 80 of us??? Oh my gaw!!! Wernt we all busy in July hehehehe :) 

Hannah... your a bad girl... not going to work :(


----------



## mummy to be

mama2b said:


> I want to go to the seaside to !!!
> 
> It was supposed to be my baby shower today but my friend who was hosting it has bronchitus, or so she says !!! So I had to cancel :cry:

Awww cuddles for you babe!! 
Are you going to re-schedual?


----------



## danapeter36

Aw youd make friends in a second, with a baby. Theres all kinds of mother and baby groups with mummies that are lonely, mummies like me!
Yet again I wish you girls lived closer!!! Be a right laugh to meet up.
Han you naughty naughty girl, love it, I am the same these days I just cant be arsed! 
Mandy your right milk is not a good idea, I would have an ice lolly...mmm I wish I had some in now!!!
Sammie, haha, we must have all been busy in July! But just think loads of March mums gave birth in Feb, and we'll be the same! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Girlies Chel isnt well again, she text me coz shes bleeding so shes in the hospital.
:( Not happy shes a lovely girl and I just want her to be ok!!!
Wanted to write it here as well coz she has all her friends in here (Mandy, Ash, Han and everyone else).
Thinking of you sweetness
xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL!
i did go to work! just was a tad late :rofl:

im just on lunch


----------



## kellysays2u

Aw poor chel. Tell her we all hope everything is ok. She's having a rough time. Hope they will get everything sorted out and she can come back home and relax but at least the hospital is the best place for her to be right now. 

Dear god I just realized its less then a month till we are full term and I am still at my parents... where they wont let me stay if I have a baby. I need an apartment NOW!

How is everyone else doing? I got my next doctors appt monday hoping they will tell me she has turned head down cause she hasnt been at all yet...


----------



## sam*~*louize

my monkey has been head down for about 3 weeks now, hadn't turned yesterday at scan so all good


----------



## mellllly

sammielouize said:


> my monkey has been head down for about 3 weeks now, hadn't turned yesterday at scan so all good

yeah mines been head down for ages too


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Poor Chel!! :cry:
We may have an early April baby!! 

My LO is driving me crazy.. 
It is putting so much pressure on one side of my ribs and is pushing my ribcage backwards so my back is also in agony.. I'm finding it impossible to do anything (apart from lay down!)

Had a lovely time at the seaside.. apart from the cars problems are getting worse & worse.. it is like a friggin kangaroo!! And Dan gets sooo pee-d off with it.. And then I get upset because I don't like seeing Dan angry :cry:

xx


----------



## BigDan1

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Poor Chel!! :cry:
> We may have an early April baby!!
> 
> My LO is driving me crazy..
> It is putting so much pressure on one side of my ribs and is pushing my ribcage backwards so my back is also in agony.. I'm finding it impossible to do anything (apart from lay down!)
> 
> Had a lovely time at the seaside.. apart from the cars problems are getting worse & worse.. it is like a friggin kangaroo!! And Dan gets sooo pee-d off with it.. And then I get upset because I don't like seeing Dan angry :cry:
> 
> xx

Excuse me, I've been really calm with that bag of shite today thank you very much :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
I had a lovely time today :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

BigDan1 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Poor Chel!! :cry:
> We may have an early April baby!!
> 
> My LO is driving me crazy..
> It is putting so much pressure on one side of my ribs and is pushing my ribcage backwards so my back is also in agony.. I'm finding it impossible to do anything (apart from lay down!)
> 
> Had a lovely time at the seaside.. apart from the cars problems are getting worse & worse.. it is like a friggin kangaroo!! And Dan gets sooo pee-d off with it.. And then I get upset because I don't like seeing Dan angry :cry:
> 
> xx
> 
> Excuse me, I've been really calm with that bag of shite today thank you very much :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
> I had a lovely time today :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...

Hehe for once!
I had a fantastic time (apart from the naughty baby playing up!)
Fancy bringing me a bottle of lucozade when you come upstairs??
:hug::hug::hug::hug:
xx <3 xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls. Thought I would jump on here real quick. DH is gone to work and DS just left with his dad so I am all alone until late tonight. DH told me not to get off the couch as I have been having pains again. 

Just want to wish everyone a great weekend and pray Chel and her LO are ok.

:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girls!!!


I hope chel is ok :cry:


----------



## navarababe

Hey everyone, hows everyones sat nite??

Hope Chel is ok :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hunn! :hugs:

Im so bored just on here and watching *"Road wars"* :rofl: you?

Marcs gone clubbing again tonight... he asked me for my permission! :blush: Ofcourse i said it was fine, (AS long as he comes over mine tomoz :happydance: :cloud9:)


----------



## navarababe

yeh im ok hun, sisters away out, im sitting watching CSI lol

Talking to my Ex OH on msn aswell, but hes not talking, obviously isnt interested in me :( x


----------



## HannahGraceee

WHY ISNT HE TALKING TO YOU! 
*Obvisouly missing out!  *

For once marc's txting me while hes out :|.. Weird.


----------



## navarababe

Not sure, i get confused with my ex OH, he gave me sister a nearly new car to drive about in incase something happened to me after being in hospital other day there, then he was here last night for chinese, and then when i speak to him on computer he hardly talks. It does my head in. I wish he would make up his mind what he wants. 

And sometimes i think hes sleeping with other people because he doesnt find me attractive anymore :(

Aww glad marc is texting ya aswell as being out, at least thats a good sign x


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> Not sure, i get confused with my ex OH, he gave me sister a nearly new car to drive about in incase something happened to me after being in hospital other day there, then he was here last night for chinese, and then when i speak to him on computer he hardly talks. It does my head in. I wish he would make up his mind what he wants.
> 
> And sometimes i think hes sleeping with other people because he doesnt find me attractive anymore :(
> 
> Aww glad marc is texting ya aswell as being out, at least thats a good sign x

oh right your EX might just be like me then.. on msn i just stop talking all the time, just for the pure fact i cant be arsed! :rofl: :dohh::dohh:

Thats what i think with marc, So ive been trying more with myself - still no use, it must be really the fact he doesnt like me pregnant lol

Yehh :), we have been getting on great since Tuesday night - Yesterday not one agurment about anything.. 
.. 
Well i did tell him to shut up, it was 1am.. and i didnt wanna talk to him in bed any more i just wanted to sleep! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

BigDan1 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Poor Chel!! :cry:
> We may have an early April baby!!
> 
> My LO is driving me crazy..
> It is putting so much pressure on one side of my ribs and is pushing my ribcage backwards so my back is also in agony.. I'm finding it impossible to do anything (apart from lay down!)
> 
> Had a lovely time at the seaside.. apart from the cars problems are getting worse & worse.. it is like a friggin kangaroo!! And Dan gets sooo pee-d off with it.. And then I get upset because I don't like seeing Dan angry :cry:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, I've been really calm with that bag of shite today thank you very much :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
> I had a lovely time today :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...

You too and your little chats on here! 
SO CUTE! :cloud9::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## navarababe

Lol, well hes the same, he doesnt really like talking on the computer but it still does my head in.

I was gong to get my hair cut etc and make more of a effort, but then i think whats the point??

Glad to hear u and marc are getting on better :) Maybe he just needed to realise who was important. xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> Lol, well hes the same, he doesnt really like talking on the computer but it still does my head in.
> 
> I was gong to get my hair cut etc and make more of a effort, but then i think whats the point??
> 
> Glad to hear u and marc are getting on better :) Maybe he just needed to realise who was important. xx

So do i.. i only like talking on msn when im in the mood too..Thats why sometimes i just stop talking for like 15 mins! :rofl: 

I was gonna get my hair back into a inverted bob.. you no like V beckhams old hair.. 
But my face is way to fat at the moment.. its at a bob at the moment just the inverted bit has grown out :(:dohh:

He just needs to be more intermit with me... EG more kissed and cuddles ect ect.. :blush::hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

Hannah men just take forever to realize whats really important cause they have no brain.

Hoping chels baby stays in mommy all nice and comfy for awhile longer. 

Navarababe i think its probably just that he doesn't like to talk a lot on msn or he is doing other things on the computer as well and never notices when people type... i do that all the time lol. then i look at the message and people are like screaming at me to where i went lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Has any one had any updates on her? *
Im worried sick about chelly :(


----------



## navarababe

Thats true, hes always sitting on ebay looking at stuff lol. 

Still does my head in that he may be sleeping with someone else, as i know i dont find myself attractive so why would he...

Nope i havent heard any updates on chel yet, hope she is ok. xx


----------



## kellysays2u

Besides the last one that dana wrote? I know there are 3 updates so far in that thread and the last one just said they were keeping her in cause she is still bleeding. So my guess is that she will not be discharged unless the bleeding stops.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I really really hope she is ok :(:( :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thinking of writing a little message in the title for chel? any ideas?


----------



## navarababe

fingers crossed for her. Hope shes ok. Shes such a nice girl :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry: 
We should be talking about BOBS lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Off subject but im watching *Live at the appolo"* Lee Mack i think So FUNNY!


----------



## mummy to be

danapeter36 said:


> Girlies Chel isnt well again, she text me coz shes bleeding so shes in the hospital.
> :( Not happy shes a lovely girl and I just want her to be ok!!!
> Wanted to write it here as well coz she has all her friends in here (Mandy, Ash, Han and everyone else).
> Thinking of you sweetness
> xxx

Thanks for letting us know what is happening babe.... 
Have you heard anything else yet or? God i hope her and bubs are ok!!!!

I am thinking about her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What else has been happening ladies?
We are buying a new car!!! Woot woot
I will put up pics :)
 



Attached Files:







new pajero front.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2









New pajero pass side.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2









new pajero rear.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HannahGraceee

Fit Car :):) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im going to go now!

Night Night Girls :flower:


----------



## mummy to be

thanks i love it! I cant wait to get rid of the old one and get our new one :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

very nice car!! cant wait till i get a new one!!

Still nno news on chel??? xx


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks Jacqui

No i have not heard anything else. Hopefully we will hear something soon :) I am getting worried about her!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girls? x


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there miss Hannah!!! How are you huni?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey hows u all this morning? Xx


----------



## mama2b

Hey im good this morning have to start getting ready soon as im going for a carvery for lunch :) I am going to fill my plate up to the sky !!! 

What you got planned for today ?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ooohh that sounds so good, im stuck at work till 7pm..so longg!!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello sweeties hope your all ok? any news on our chel :( no news is good news do you think ?? out for lunch also today mama, with my mans side of the family, going to stuff my face also ;) .... :cloud9:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Owww i wanna go out and stuff my face lol!!!So jealous of you 2!!


----------



## mummy to be

hi there ladies..... 
I am about to pack up and go to sleep :) i am soooo tired!!!! 
I dont wanna go to work tomorrow!! But i only have one week left and they have reduced my hours from 8 hours till 6 hours a day which is great!! i cant wait..... I just wanna relax at home!!!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

mummy to be said:


> hi there ladies.....
> I am about to pack up and go to sleep :) i am soooo tired!!!!
> I dont wanna go to work tomorrow!! But i only have one week left and they have reduced my hours from 8 hours till 6 hours a day which is great!! i cant wait..... I just wanna relax at home!!!!

Not long now my lovely, we're nearly there, we shall keep struggling on, :hug: hope you have a nice sleep tonight chik xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Good morning ladies..

I've had enough of not being able to sleep now.
By the time LO comes I'm going to be so used to being awake half the night :hissy:
I'm just in constant pain now and I've had enough. 

I hope Chel and Jenny are both okay!! 
Poor ladies :hug::hug:

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Whats up with Jenny???

Not long now then you can leave OH to deal with the sleepless nights and u can make up for lost time lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mz_jackie86 said:


> Whats up with Jenny???
> 
> Not long now then you can leave OH to deal with the sleepless nights and u can make up for lost time lol

She posted the other day saying the hospital thinks she either has a kidney infection or pre-eclampsia.

I haven't seen her online since she posted either so I'm hoping she is okay!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I dont have her number :( i hope jenny is ok too :(
Does she have a txt buddie?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oh dear, hope she ok! Maybe a first April mumsy!


----------



## penguin77

Hello girls.....poping in quickly to say hi.....

I really hope chel is ok and that LO can stay put for now :hugs:

Urgh....have had a cold since thurs and thought it was gettign better... but today it seems to have gone on my chest.....feel sooo weezy.......please go away cold had enough of you already LOL 
(so glad i stopped smoking a yr ago though...otherwise i wouold seriously be suffering now)

xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

eerggghhh hate colds they suck spec at night when u tryna sleep...like u need anythin else keepin u up lol


----------



## danapeter36

Chels bleeding has stopped!!! Trying to text her back but I am out of signal range!!!
Bloody countryside!!!
I am hoping she's home soon! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah has Jen got a text buddy? If not she should coz I think all us other April mummies have text buds!!!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girls, not been on for a bit - was stressing trying to sort Uni things out ('cause I got my exam results and they mucked them up), and then I had to go into the hospital on Friday night at about 11:30 'cause I'd not felt baby most of the day, had really bad pains and kept getting heart palpitations. Had a lovely internal exam *vomits* and was on a monitor for nearly 2 hours. Everything ok now though, except I have some kind of infection (I wasn't really listening 'cause I was out of it) and so am on medication for that alongside them telling me I'm drastically anaemic so having iron tablets too. 

Hoping everyone is doing ok 'cause it seems like we've had a bit of a hospital rush on this weekend... 
Hopefully Chel and Jen are ok, and that no news is good news :)

(Oh, talking of text buddies as someone mentioned, I don't have one either... As it nears the end I'm thinking it's more and more a good idea to get me one... lol)


----------



## pink_cabbage

Ooh, and randomly... have I moved up a box, or is it my mind playing tricks on me?!


----------



## danapeter36

Hun, pm me your number, I love text buddies lol xxx


----------



## pink_cabbage

Thanks hun, that's done :)


----------



## jenny_wren

not the first april mummy!!
:rofl:

ive been back and forth so many times
to the bloody hospital ive lost count!
they dont know whats wrong with me!!
ive got protein and other various things
in my wee all the time :hissy:
dodgy blood pressure, terrible eye sight,
constant headaches and my kidneys
aren't chucking out enough wee ...
so ive got to wait until tomorrow for the
results back of another test and if they
come back bad ive got to have my kidneys
examined!! :cry:
they still dont know if its pre-eclampsia or not
they said they cant be sure ....
bubbys perfect though!!
they're monitoring her carefully ...
its just the fact that none of them seem to
know whats wrong with me ....

and hannah ive got your number ... i take it 
with me everytime i go in just incase i
have a birth announcement!!

for the minute im fine ... well im not ...
but you know what i mean!! 
i just wish they knew so i'd know!!
gotta go back every other day next week
so hopefully ill get an answer soon!!
:rofl:

and thankyou girlies
:hugs::hugs:

xx​


----------



## navarababe

Glad it seems to be ok just now Jenn hun, hope u get answers soon tho. Are u back home now i take it? xx


----------



## jenny_wren

thankyou:hugs:

yea im back home for the minute
hopefully stay here for a few days
unless they call me back in again!!
atleast im only 10 mins round the corner
from the hospital which is why they let 
me go i think, no point in waiting around
for more results ....

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Glad your a little bit ok hun! :)
Hope the results come back good not bad :) 

& Yes you have to txt me straight away if buba has to come early.. wait.. if buba ever comes! :):) ;) x


----------



## jenny_wren

lol you'll be the third person to know
after me and jason that is!!
just glad to be home ... 
never thought id say that one!

oh and ... next weekend i move into
a new flat ... the council actually did
something right for a change!!
:happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Are you! Lucky Biatch.. how did you do that?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh and the group thing was really good, got loads of condoms and Lube! :rofl:
and a dental damn! :rofl: :rofl: :blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

hahaha

dammit

bit late for condoms and lube
isn't it!!

:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 34 weeks btw x :)


----------



## jenny_wren

not long before i move up a box!!
:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i know! :happydance:

Marc went out last night, hes next to me now, fast asleep :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

light weight !!!
:rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

he slept in a car :|


----------



## jenny_wren

ive done it before lol

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

+ He called me fat today..

"Im not fat im pregnant"

he said..

"Your legs arent pregnant"

WANKER!


----------



## jenny_wren

hope you slapped him!!
:rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i did

and then said


THATS GOING ON BABY AND BUMP :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:):)


----------



## HannahGraceee

3,501 ;)


----------



## jenny_wren

someone needs a life ....

:shhh:

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey girlies, u need to keep me awake i keep dozing off at work lol....im guna start snoring soon...
Glad ur ok jen..and chel doin better!!! 
Was kinda hopin for one us lot to go by now..but hey ho this time next week it will be march and we will start popping off im sure of it!
What u all up 2?x


----------



## jenny_wren

give it another 2 or 3 weeks
we'll have a few by then im sure 
:happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I thought i was having contractions this morning lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol realllyyy bet u shit ur pants....

U no its not givin birth that scares me i think its the not knowing what to expect that freaks me out!am i the only one?


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh me too, i think i hit myself in the belly in my sleep, i was crying in pain and bump my so hard :|


----------



## danapeter36

Hi girlies. I have just been asleep for the past like two hours, I said to myself 'Just a 15 min nap' lmao.

Jen I am well pleased for you about the new place!!! And that you didnt give birth lol, I was convinced you had!!! How are u feeling??? xxx


----------



## Janisdkh

Mines a Boy bump :D you can change color of my name :):)

P.s I think the next 4 weeks will be busy with babies :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Did you just find out hun?


----------



## Janisdkh

Nono I knew since almost 20 weeks :) but never put it in my siggy.


----------



## mz_jackie86

owwww im so jealous i wanna no now now now lol


----------



## Janisdkh

Wobbles if you get this is my siggy ok? I resized it.


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Hi girlies. I have just been asleep for the past like two hours, I said to myself 'Just a 15 min nap' lmao.
> 
> Jen I am well pleased for you about the new place!!! And that you didnt give birth lol, I was convinced you had!!! How are u feeling??? xxx

like shite but im coping lol
:happydance:
just really wanna know whats
wrong with me ... :dohh:

xx
:hugs:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Having pains every hour or so, bareable.. Hopefully nothing


----------



## Janisdkh

Wow ill be praying bubs sticks for at least another 2 weeks or more. Hugs


----------



## MelanieSweets

hello, glad your ok Jen, all you april mummies are worrying me .... :cry:

I am back from stuffing my face at lunchtime, sleepy now... watching walk the line and chomping on milkybar 
.. .......
nom nom nom x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Having them again.. 45 mins from last ones :|


----------



## chel27

hey girls thanks alot for all your lovely messages and support whilst i have been in hospital, so glad to be back home now xxx hope your all ok xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

im glad your back too!

Im having pains myself now


----------



## chel27

awww hannah wat kind of pains you having hun???


----------



## HannahGraceee

period pains + tightnering every 45 so mins


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> period pains + tightnering every 45 so mins

thats exactly what im getting hun, that will be braxton hicks, quite uncomfortable isnt it.

hugs to you babes!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh its eased off now,hopefully it stays like that


----------



## chel27

your not allowed to have your baby before me lol mine eases off to hun!!! can really feel babys parts of body poking out now  can you?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yay I'm so pleased Jenny and Chel are okay :happydance::happydance:
Han get a nice hot bath (and a nice cold drink to have in it) and you aren't fat in the slightest so F-off to Marc!!

Dan and I have been out all day today seeing his family/friends and doing some more baby shopping.

We now have an 'I love my bear' changing mat
A rainforest cot mobile (it is fantastic!!) should've been £40 but was reduced to £30.
A gloworm 

His sister has bought us some more clothes and toiletries :happydance::happydance:

Nearly got everything now. 

I'm really fed up now, lack of sleep is causing me to be over emotional.. I had a complete break down earlier in front of my whole family. 

I also have a complete lack of appetite, even when I'm starving there is never anything I fancy to eat.. I'm having to force feed myself. 

I was re reading through my maternity notes yesterday and as I told you ladies they thought my reduced fluid around baby could be because baby needed the toilet, but they measured babies stomach and it is measuring right at the moment.. and babies stomach would be bigger than it should if baby needed the toilet.. meaning either babies stomach is smaller than it should.. or I am losing fluid and I've put it down to increased discharge (which I've had for a good month but have thought nothing of really) 

So now I'm just thinking about that constantly. 

37 weeks needs to hurry up and then baby needs to come early!!! I need my prize for these months of pain!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Pains have complete gone, was having them hourly from 7am till earlier and then turned 45 mins apart - told marc to turn his phone on load just incase lol 
They were making me cry lol :(:(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Any one online tonight?
Im bored!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ok pains again :( :cry:


----------



## mummy to be

Hi there Ladies...
Hannah you ok babe???

Chel and Jenny good to see your both back and doing ok!!! I was sooo worried bout you!!!! How are you both feeling now??? 

I wonder how many April babies are going to come early??? I hope none but it just seems that we are having problems.... :(


----------



## kellysays2u

Han hopefully there all just braxton hicks contractions. I think we all need to be at 37 weeks now so these babies can come safely. They dont seem to be staying to comfy in any of us. 

Hope everyone is doing at least somewhat ok. 

Ash hopefully you figure out the fluid situation soon. I would suggest wearing a sanitary napkin or something to bring to doctors one day to see if you are leaking fluid instead of discharge as they can swab it and tell you.


----------



## navarababe

r u ok han hun? have they calmed down a bit? i had pains 2nite, TMI but i went and sat on toilet and done number 2 and it seemed to stop it, i didnt wanna go back into hospital again....


PS I GOT MY PRAM 2NITE, WHAT A BARGIN, ILL POST PICS 2MORO. XX


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Han I hope the pains have stopped again now!

I have pain induced insomnia.. I have been awake reading since 3am. 
Seriously ridiculous. I can't survive on having a few hours sleep every night, it is killing me. 

I can't believe how many troubles us April mummies have had/are having. 
I just want Friday to hurry up and come so I can know the situation with baby.. my consultant said that if on Friday the scan shows reduced fluid still then he will discuss options with me and I'll be monitored even closer. 

So pleased you have found a pram Hun!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I feel LIKE shit! :(:( :cry:

Had a constant belly ache for ages :( 

at first i thought maybe it was number 2.. but been there done that and still have them :rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

I've not long woken up, and I swear it just took me nearly 10 minutes to actually manage to sit up and get out of bed :( 
I've been really lucky (apart from the few hospital visits I've had to have) 'cause I don't really get any general day-to-day pain... but today my back/sides/hips/thighs seem to be killing. I think I must have slept in a right dodgy position!

Hope all you girlies have a nice day today and that we don't have any more emergencies! 

Ooh, and Navara, can't wait to see your pram - I'm all nosey and excitable today, hehe!


----------



## HannahGraceee

My Notice is Handed in! :shock:


----------



## navarababe

Han hun i hope ur ok, hope the pains have went away hun :hugs: 

i feel really tired today for some reason, and for once i think i may just go for a afternoon nap at somepoint lol. 

I thought id add some pics of my pram i got last nite, im soo pleased with it and i got it for a very cheap .....................................£100 :happydance:

https://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh338/navarababe_2009/DSC00207.jpg
https://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh338/navarababe_2009/DSC00206.jpg
https://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh338/navarababe_2009/DSC00205.jpg


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yay another silver cross lady!! :happydance:

I emailed all my tutors at like 6.30am and told them all I wouldn't be attending for the rest of this semester. 
I managed to get to sleep at 8ish and as soon as I woke up I was in agony again! :cry:
I wonder how common depression is in pregnancy.

Ooo Han does that mean you only have 4 saturdays left at work??

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

yep 4 saturdays! :| Im scared tho.. what if i dont find somewhere else to work that have such nice people lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

& Does any one have a hospital bag list?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yeah I've got one somewhere on my journal, it isn't fantastic but it has all the basics etc. 

Of course you will find somewhere just as nice to work Hun, I'm always scared about the same thing but everywhere I have worked has been lovely. 

:hug:

xx


----------



## navarababe

im sure u'll find a work place with nice ppl in it hun, dont worry. x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I LOVE YOUR PRAM BTW! :cloud9: x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I should so be getting ready for my physio appointment right now but I can't be bothered.. I want to go back to bed :blush:

Where on earth is Dana today.. I always get really worried when I haven't seen her online for a little while, don't want her up at the hospital again!!

What is everyone doing today?

Oh and when do we start having midwife appointments every week??

xx


----------



## navarababe

I texted her last night and got no reply, so ill give her another text and see how she is. Im not sure when we start getting them every week, i was in last week and she gave me my next app for 4weeks, i was fumming espically after me ibeing in hospital with contractions etc. So ill be 35weeks by the time i get to the midwife again lol. 

Thanks han hun, i love it to and it was sooooo cheap, so thats one less thing to worry abut. Sent my grant form away on thursday so hoping to hear back from them this week so i can get rest of shopping done :) xxx


----------



## mama2b

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I should so be getting ready for my physio appointment right now but I can't be bothered.. I want to go back to bed :blush:
> 
> Where on earth is Dana today.. I always get really worried when I haven't seen her online for a little while, don't want her up at the hospital again!!
> 
> What is everyone doing today?
> 
> Oh and when do we start having midwife appointments every week??
> 
> xx

I don't get them every week, here its every fortnight alternated between gp and mw.

Have a nice time at physio, I still haven't got my appointment for a few more weeks, they are bloody useless here !!


----------



## jenny_wren

i have mw apps every week now lol

find out my results today ...
she best phone me!!

landlord rang and he's taking my
fridge freezer!! well its his but still
grrrr now i have to get one!!
:hissy:

cant wait to move!! :cloud9:
finally get the nursery sorted
:happydance::happydance:

xxx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I should so be getting ready for my physio appointment right now but I can't be bothered.. I want to go back to bed :blush:
> 
> Where on earth is Dana today.. I always get really worried when I haven't seen her online for a little while, don't want her up at the hospital again!!
> 
> What is everyone doing today?
> 
> Oh and when do we start having midwife appointments every week??
> 
> xx
> 
> I don't get them every week, here its every fortnight alternated between gp and mw.
> 
> Have a nice time at physio, I still haven't got my appointment for a few more weeks, they are bloody useless here !!Click to expand...

I dont get them weekly either! 

My next one are.. 34 - 36 - 38 - 40 - 41 (If needed)


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I should so be getting ready for my physio appointment right now but I can't be bothered.. I want to go back to bed :blush:
> 
> Where on earth is Dana today.. I always get really worried when I haven't seen her online for a little while, don't want her up at the hospital again!!
> 
> What is everyone doing today?
> 
> Oh and when do we start having midwife appointments every week??
> 
> xx
> 
> I don't get them every week, here its every fortnight alternated between gp and mw.
> 
> Have a nice time at physio, I still haven't got my appointment for a few more weeks, they are bloody useless here !!Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get them weekly either!
> 
> My next one are.. 34 - 36 - 38 - 40 - 41 (If needed)Click to expand...

I had a diff mw today and i be happy not to see her for a few weeks lol ! She asked me if i was breastfeeding and i said yes and got the impression if it had been a no she would have been EVIL to me !!! That was the first scary mw i had met yet, if i have someone like her at the birth then i will freak out !!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ahh that is okay then.. 

I need to make my next midwife appointment but I didn't know when to make it for.. I shall make it for 35 weeks now. 

Physio appointment was the quickest one ever.. she prodded about, told me that my bones are just going to keep moving and no exercises will help me. She is ordering me my own made to measure support belt but I have to wait at least a week for it!! 

My left hip is now giving me major pains thanks to her prodding! :hissy:

What the F else is going to go wrong eh!! 

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

i think the april mummys have a 
curse upon them or something!!
mummys get the pain and problems
and the babies are in there laughing
at us!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol 
I cant wait to go shopping on wednesday :):) x


----------



## jenny_wren

what you buying?!?!

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Gosh it will be 25th already!!

You have had that shopping trip planned for ages Han :rofl:

I have to update my 'what I have/what I need' list on my journal :happydance:

I agree Jenny we are cursed :bike:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
Shopping is always on the 25th ;) lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ash.. I can't remember if ive already said this to you but your "*Chat Happy*"


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yay! FINALLY!! :happydance::happydance:

I now just need to become an addict.. I'm sure that can't be too hard considering I shall be spending the next 6 weeks doing nothing apart from being on here :rofl:

I just need you girlies on here constantly to chat to!!

What are you planning to buy when you go shopping then Han? Are you going with Marc?

I have now updated my list.. I have hardly anything to buy :happydance:

What should I wear home from the hospital?? (Sneaky way of asking what you girlies are going to wear)

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> what you buying?!?!
> 
> x​

Hospital bag things and some baby things and some bigger shoes my feet are so swollen! :( :cry:




QueenMummyToBe said:


> Yay! FINALLY!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I now just need to become an addict.. I'm sure that can't be too hard considering I shall be spending the next 6 weeks doing nothing apart from being on here :rofl:
> 
> I just need you girlies on here constantly to chat to!!
> 
> What are you planning to buy when you go shopping then Han? Are you going with Marc?
> 
> I have now updated my list.. I have hardly anything to buy :happydance:
> 
> What should I wear home from the hospital?? (Sneaky way of asking what you girlies are going to wear)
> 
> xx

Lol Im trying to become "*Elite*" By the time the babys born.. 6 weeks to get like 6,000 posts! :rofl: doubt that well happen very much

Yep Going with marc.. he tried to get out of it.. saying i never asked him!:hissy:
I asked him LAST MONTH! lol

I need someone to tell me exactly what i need.. cos my head is going mad every time i look at my list like

"*I DONT NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:blush:


im gonna get like a velvert tracksuit.. a bit chavy but so comfy! :rofl: :) :blush:

:hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I was thinking the same.. get a sexy black one from primark :rofl::rofl:

I will need to get like size 1 million though (they are so blooming small on!)

Han write up a list of everything you have.. including sheets, blankets, just every little thing. 

And I shall use my expertise (or the expertise I've gained from my mothercare working best friend) to tell you what you need :hugs:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I was thinking the same.. get a sexy black one from primark :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I will need to get like size 1 million though (they are so blooming small on!)
> 
> Han write up a list of everything you have.. including sheets, blankets, just every little thing.
> 
> And I shall use my expertise (or the expertise I've gained from my mothercare working best friend) to tell you what you need :hugs:
> 
> xx

Ok im in my room now.. im gonna make a new list for my journal ok.. will be on in about 10 mins or less x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Okay hun :happydance:

I feel like today has a purpose now!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

that is everything i have for the baby


----------



## HannahGraceee

ok took me a bit longer then 10 mins! :blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

im going to be nosey!!
:blush:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I need a list of everything i need so i can atleast get some of it on wednesday


----------



## Shinning_Star

36 days until april, WOW that means my due date is in 36 days! LOL haha!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well 36 *FULL* days and something hours lol


----------



## sarah_george

Anyone delivered from April yet? ive had a nosey and not found anyone, my SIL just delivered at 35 weeks so i'm guessing it wont be long now until the early April people start delivering! xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

nope no one yet lol
:rofl:​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han do you not have any baby wipes yet??

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nope not one yet lol


----------



## jenny_wren

whats the betting we all go to term lol
:rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

sarah_george said:


> Anyone delivered from April yet? ive had a nosey and not found anyone, my SIL just delivered at 35 weeks so i'm guessing it wont be long now until the early April people start delivering! xxx


SSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Don't jinx us! Iwould prefer to get to at least 37 weeks thanks as muhc as not comfy anymore or sleeping and sex finally out of the window, finally given in to that that appears will be painful and awkward! LOL


I think Han's nappy sacks make up for her not having any wipes, LOL!


----------



## v2007

Hello ladies, how are we all??

Ive got the worst HB ever, im thinking of ripping out my own throat. :hissy:

53 more days for me to go. Roll on Easter. :happydance:

V xxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

By the way what percentage of us are first time mums? Just going on first time babies usually late? 
I'm a second timer, wld like to be a couple days early, but prob go over! I also think boys seem to be more likely to go over too, but then thats just personal opinion!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> sarah_george said:
> 
> 
> Anyone delivered from April yet? ive had a nosey and not found anyone, my SIL just delivered at 35 weeks so i'm guessing it wont be long now until the early April people start delivering! xxx
> 
> 
> SSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Don't jinx us! Iwould prefer to get to at least 37 weeks thanks as muhc as not comfy anymore or sleeping and sex finally out of the window, finally given in to that that appears will be painful and awkward! LOL
> 
> 
> I think Han's nappy sacks make up for her not having any wipes, LOL!Click to expand...

:rofl:
I knew there was one draw i didnt look in! 
lol!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

v2007 said:


> Hello ladies, how are we all??
> 
> Ive got the worst HB ever, im thinking of ripping out my own throat. :hissy:
> 
> 53 more days for me to go. Roll on Easter. :happydance:
> 
> V xxxx

Cmon Easter!!

Im excited for easter for two reasons..

1) the baby ofcourse
2) My boyfriend wont let me buy an easter egg to atleast april! :rofl:


----------



## sarah_george

sorry ladies!! :blush: i was just curious!! no ones allowed to deliver for at least 36 days then!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: Im allowed to on the 18th of march ;) x


----------



## jenny_wren

what about creme eggs??

:cloud9:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nah i want a huge one :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I would LOVE a huge creme egg.. 

Like HUGE.. an easter egg full of the goo-y stuff!! :cloud9:

I've done you one list Han.

I am now looking through your clothing list 

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl::rofl:

greedy cow LOL

i really fancy a creme egg now!!
:hissy:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I fancy a huge lindt chocolate one fulled with the stuff too! :rofl: :clou9:

as big as my bump :):) x 

Thanks ashh! x :hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Me greedy...Nope!
It would be like the only thing I'd eat.. I don't often fancy chocolate.. But I do today!!

It's okay Han :happydance:
I've wrote things down that I know you won't be getting until LO is here but at least then you know you have to buy it in the future. 

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, droooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwllllllll! Creme egg, yum, and cadbury's easter eggs hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! 


I'll be 37 weeks in 2 weeks! LOL and although I guess this would be alright am thinking 39 weeks would be good! HEHE! Just don't want a too small a bundle as my first was 9lb4oz wldn't know what to do with one smaller! LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ok
If any one else wants to have a look through my list and tell me if any one has missed anything would be much apperiacted

Im writing at list (In real) of stuff i most porberly can get in basingstoke on wednesday


----------



## jenny_wren

basingstoke ...
haven't been there in AGESSSSS!!

xx​


----------



## PuffinMuffin

Hey, can I get added to the list :) 17th April 2009 please, and its a pink bump :)


----------



## jenny_wren

wooooohoooo another to add to
vast amount of april mummys!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

there was far too much sexing
going on last summer!!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Welcome to the thread :happydance:

I should really stop googling about low amniotic fluid.. I'm just starting to scare myself :dohh::blush:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

google scares me too lol
its like a pregnancy demon
:rofl:

and ive got a scan on friday too
so hopefully we'll both come out
happy chappys!

:hugs:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo what are they checking at your scan?

I just want to know what is wrong.. if anything and be able to go from there. 
I know that if fluids continue to be reduced then I'll either be induced or have to have a c-section (that scares the sh*t out of me!!!!)

x


----------



## Shinning_Star

jenny_wren said:


> there was far too much sexing
> going on last summer!!!
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​

Haha If I remember rightly it was a bit of a rainy summer!!!! :dohh:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

A rainy summer.. and the credit crunch meant non of us could afford to go out :rofl:

I can't believe there are 9 March mummies already.. and at least one was born in Jan!.. Meaning we could be expecting an April mummy any time now. 
I will be very shocked if it gets to the middle of March and not one of us has had our baby. 
We would probably be the first month in a LONG time if it happens!!

xx


----------



## navarababe

well i hope i hang on for at least another 5weeks lol, not sure whos going to be first, its exciting. :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm happy for another 3 weeks (well I'm not but to be on the safe side I am) and then baby needs to get its arse out here and cheer me up!! 

The first April mummy will probably be someone who never posts in here and we will all be seriously jealous!!

xx


----------



## navarababe

Lol i know, im wanting it to hurry up but then im also wanting baby to be healthy. I really am counting down the days and i could get to single didgets x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well there is an April baby scheduled to arrive by c-section on 4th April. 

So there is one definite date we know. 

I'd love to see into the future and find out whos going to go when :blush:

I'm getting so blooming excited!! 

22 days and 5 hours until full term!!! :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## navarababe

lol hun, it feels like ages to me cause ive still got 59days left :(

But it doesnt seem that long when i think about it like that. 

Im sitting watching emerdale thinking what i can do 2nite :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Nooo you only have like 37 days and 5 hours until you are full term (37 weeks)

I'm so blooming impatient!

I can't believe feb is over in like 5 days!! It has flown by (like I thought it would)

I have another date to look forward to.. 

on 14th March it is my Grandma and Granddads Golden wedding anniversary!! 
50 years of marriage, definitely an achievement.. (it is my mums 50th birthday in September.. And my mum wasn't born 3 months early.. if you get my drift haha)

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im gonna be the first! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Ooo what are they checking at your scan?
> 
> I just want to know what is wrong.. if anything and be able to go from there.
> I know that if fluids continue to be reduced then I'll either be induced or have to have a c-section (that scares the sh*t out of me!!!!)
> 
> x

just a growth scan as far as i know
couple of things were measuring
a little under average
plus my weight and all my problems
i think they just wanna be sure

but on a happier note if you are induced
atleast bubbys gonna be ok
might need a little help but this far along
it'll be a surviver!!

:hugs:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> *Well there is an April baby scheduled to arrive by c-section on 4th April. *
> So there is one definite date we know.
> 
> I'd love to see into the future and find out whos going to go when :blush:
> 
> I'm getting so blooming excited!!
> 
> 22 days and 5 hours until full term!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xx

Who?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

No you aren't!!!! 
:rofl::rofl:

This is going to be such a fun race.. every time one of us has a symptom everyone else will be like 'Oh you biatch' hahahaha :rofl::rofl::muaha:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

thats my due date the cheeky moose!!!
they'll be one weeks before that ....

that woman never bloody rang me!!
ive got an app at half 10 tomorrow
so im guessing ill be told then
but she promised she'd ring me!!
:hissy::hissy:


xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> No you aren't!!!!
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> This is going to be such a fun race.. every time one of us has a symptom everyone else will be like 'Oh you biatch' hahahaha :rofl::rofl::muaha:
> 
> xx

Lol Race of the 8th of april Mummies! :rofl:
:muaha:


Who will win?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> *Well there is an April baby scheduled to arrive by c-section on 4th April. *
> So there is one definite date we know.
> 
> I'd love to see into the future and find out whos going to go when :blush:
> 
> I'm getting so blooming excited!!
> 
> 22 days and 5 hours until full term!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xx
> 
> Who?Click to expand...

JellyBean 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ming-two-weeks-earlier-than-expected-omg.html


----------



## jenny_wren

everytimes someone not online
for like a day we're all gonna be
wetting ourselves!!!

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

There was a thread the other day asking if people were having/had a pregnancy similar to their mums.. 

Mine is like nothing like my mums so far.. but it is almost identical to one of Dans friends.. 

She got pregnant by accident (check)
Started getting backache (check)
Had SPD (check)
Couldn't sleep at night (check)
She wouldn't feel baby move, and would go into hospital numerous times (check)
Had extra scans because of lack of movements (check)
Was leaking fluid that the midwives passed off as discharge (shall soon see about that one)
Was going to be induced at 37 weeks but ended up having her little boy at 35 weeks!! 

We found it really amusing when we were talking about it yesterday! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Looks like someone is having a little boy..

My mum always says im having a girl..

But today she said.. Actually it might be a boy :| 

i kinda want a girl for the dresses :rofl:
Been looking at some for a wedding next year..
Marc Got asked to me best man lol 


Ohh &....
*Does any one no where i can get a cheap Green or Brown Vase?*


----------



## jenny_wren

ours are similar 
not identical but close
i had a look at her hosp
notes the other day for me
the only things thats different
is the weight of bubby and 
her position, i stayed head down!
mine seems to have gone breech!
little bugger! :rofl: :hissy:
we both have small heads and round
tummys, shes gonna be like me!!!
poor thing !! :rofl:
me and my mums have had all the 
same problems though!

and i was 2 weeks early ...
so fingers crossed!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> Looks like someone is having a little boy..
> 
> My mum always says im having a girl..
> 
> But today she said.. Actually it might be a boy :|
> 
> i kinda want a girl for the dresses :rofl:
> Been looking at some for a wedding next year..
> Marc Got asked to me best man lol
> 
> 
> Ohh &....
> *Does any one no where i can get a cheap Green or Brown Vase?*

try wilkinsons they do loads of housey bits
or argos ....

and you're having a girl ash
and hannahs a boy!!
:rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> Looks like someone is having a little boy..
> 
> My mum always says im having a girl..
> 
> But today she said.. Actually it might be a boy :|
> 
> i kinda want a girl for the dresses :rofl:
> Been looking at some for a wedding next year..
> Marc Got asked to me best man lol
> 
> 
> Ohh &....
> *Does any one no where i can get a cheap Green or Brown Vase?*
> 
> try wilkinsons they do loads of housey bits
> or argos ....
> 
> and you're having a girl ash
> and hannahs a boy!!
> :rofl:
> 
> x​Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:

Lets see whos right lol i know me and ash arent having the same tho


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha Han wants me to have a boy because we have completely different shaped bumps and she thinks she will then have a girl..

Really we will end up having the same sex baby and they can then be best friends :rofl:

I've decided that if I do ends up having a boy I'm going to buy it little jeans, male cardigans and pink t-shirts... METROSEXUAL baby :rofl:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

metro baby 
thats so cute !!
:cloud9:

im gonna be soooo annoyed
if she turns out to be a he
he'll be wearing pink too!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL 
If we have diffrent sexes they can be lovers ;) :rofl:

My Boy (If i have one) Will be metrosexual too.. None of this mumble rumble shit marc thinks :rofl:
Do you ever go on ASOS ?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yess I love ASOS, haven't been on recently though.. 

Aww they do baby clothes now!!! :happydance:

I told Dan that is baby is a girl she can still support nottingham forest like daddy.. but if she has to wear a football shirt then I'm getting her a tutu to wear with it!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Yess I love ASOS, haven't been on recently though..
> 
> Aww they do baby clothes now!!! :happydance:
> 
> I told Dan that is baby is a girl she can still support nottingham forest like daddy.. but if she has to wear a football shirt then I'm getting her a tutu to wear with it!! :cloud9:
> 
> xx

That what i was gonna say!


OMG YES!! GREAT IDEA! If its a girl it can wear the ManU shirt BUT 
wear this under it! :rofl:

https://www.asos.com/Frilly-Lilly/Frilly-Lilly-Dotty-Tutu/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=581892&cid=6919&clr=Pink&sh=0&pge=1&pgesize=20&sort=_None


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Yess I love ASOS, haven't been on recently though..
> 
> Aww they do baby clothes now!!! :happydance:
> 
> I told Dan that is baby is a girl she can still support nottingham forest like daddy.. but if she has to wear a football shirt then I'm getting her a tutu to wear with it!! :cloud9:
> 
> xx

football shirt and a tutu
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
thats like a man perfect woman
right there!!!!!!!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

the picture isnt coming up :|


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I love tutus (I don't own two.. honestly :blush: haha)

I just love dressing up in general.. it is fun to have a giggle and not take everything so seriously for a night. 
Ahhh going out.. how I miss it. 

Hmm tensions are running high tonight. Not happy. :hissy:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww whys that hun?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey Mamma's how u all doing??

Just at work on a 6-2 only till thursday then as of friday i am on Mat leave!!woopie!!

Hope ur all ok...ne1 doing anythin excitin tonight???xx


----------



## jenny_wren

i can honestly say
i dont own any tutus!!!
:rofl::rofl:

i miss my poker nights!!
never went out just had
awesome get pissed and
play poker nights round mine!!
then we moved back here
and bubby appeared lol
cant wait to start them up
again!!!
:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey Mamma's how u all doing??
> 
> Just at work on a 6-2 only till thursday then as of friday i am on Mat leave!!woopie!!
> 
> Hope ur all ok...ne1 doing anythin excitin tonight???xx

Hiya Hunn!
Im good thanks you?

Not nothing planned you? :hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Nah nothing just working how poo...bout to go read ur list cos i seriously need to get shopping but i been puttin it off cos i got nowhere to put it all lol...x


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning Ladies. 
How are we all?

I hve been thinking about the whole... i have been told i am having a girl but "what if.... she comes out a he" thing hehehe.... I wil have one very metro and girly boy if that is the case lol.... ;) And he will have no one to blame but himself cause at the last scan i had she had her legs tigghtly crossed. But i have been told twice before the she is a she but still lol.... it will be her (or his) own fault lol... 

Plus at the end of the day it all comes down to "as long as it is healthy".....


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol 
I cant wait for shopping!
Marc said he will be moody if Manu loses..


Btw I have a feeling Marc doesnt love me any more :(


----------



## mummy to be

why do you think that Han????
Has he said anything like that or?


----------



## HannahGraceee

No, just the way he is with affection and kisses and cuddles and he always sound off with me, or not bothered to see me


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aww hun i htought things were getting better?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww, Hannah I think your having a boy too, have done since day one, weird huh! BUt as I say I've not got a accuracy rating yet, not known enuf preggers women tbh.

Boys are best though, so much nicer to their mums, haha! I thought a girl would have been nice for all dresses etc, but chances are mine wldn't like pink or dresses anyway. Also all my mates who've had girls have said they can be a real handful early on, stubborn etc, hehe. My little boy (not so little now) was an abs dream baby soooo easy and always up for hugs! hehe! My mates who have boys have all said the same too! SO boys and mums defo go well together, but yeah ultmately doesn't matter as long as happy and healthy.


----------



## mummy to be

Maybe he is just concerned about bubs? He might just be stressing or something? I know Allan has been a little "off" me so to speak.... he hasnt been as snuggly or cuddly lately with me. I mentioned it to him last night and he laughed saying i was being silly.. :( so i know the feeling babe.... 

Maybe it is in our heads ??? :hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Sorry was typing last entry when all went up abt mark, hunni, it cld be a number of things lol I think sometimes they don't know how to show affection with abig bump in the way, plus they go into cave man mode where by they have to go and think abt things for a while, he's prob bricking it abt baby etc etc. 

Plus you may be being a bit more demanding ie wanting more affection (i know I have been) than normally and they kinda don't get the insecurity etc and why.


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> Maybe he is just concerned about bubs? He might just be stressing or something? I know Allan has been a little "off" me so to speak.... he hasnt been as snuggly or cuddly lately with me. I mentioned it to him last night and he laughed saying i was being silly.. :( so i know the feeling babe....
> 
> Maybe it is in our heads ??? :hugs:

I txted him and he told me not to be so silly too, Maybe its in my head or emotions but i dont like it :(:(

"[/I][/B]




mz_jackie86 said:


> Aww hun i htought things were getting better?

Yeh it has, No arguments and i try to to hit him any more :blush:




Shinning_Star said:


> Awww, Hannah I think your having a boy too, have done since day one, weird huh! BUt as I say I've not got a accuracy rating yet, not known enuf preggers women tbh.

I think your having a Girl 
Its you and Jenny and half of me thinks its a boy, would be really good if its a boy because i have like 2 boxs and a bag of clothes in my mums room for a boy lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> Sorry was typing last entry when all went up abt mark, hunni, it cld be a number of things lol I think sometimes they don't know how to show affection with abig bump in the way, plus they go into cave man mode where by they have to go and think abt things for a while, he's prob bricking it abt baby etc etc.
> 
> Plus you may be being a bit more demanding ie wanting more affection (i know I have been) than normally and they kinda don't get the insecurity etc and why.

Yeh hes always going on about how much i "Dont" Trust him, its not that i dont trust him its the fact, hes not giving me effection it makes me wonder 
"Is he with someone else" + all my hormons are all over the place plus the fact seeing pic on his facebook with girls resting there heads all over him - he doesnt get the fact im going to insecure about it.. and the way i look at the moment is not exactly a million dollars! 

But he has turned really weird.. 
Kisses included a couple of pecks on the lips and i have to kiss him on the cheek.. and yeh right is it gonna be a snog! HA! forgot what one of them is like! 
Cuddles hardly :cry:
makes me wonder is he embarrsed to be with me or ashamded to kiss me, even if its just me and him!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Maybe cos ur more hormonal ur taking things to heart more...as we all prob are!

i got 11 bags of girls clothes from my aunt and majority of it is brand new so im kinda hopin for a girl now lol...

Hannah i just went thru ur list and i literally have like 10 things out of it....im so unprepared!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

I think insecurity and vulnerability is a huge thing towards end of pregnancy. Women think about the realities more and starts things off in your head. I'm not saying your mad, and prob wldn't do any harm for mark to make more effort espo kwoing how you feel but am saying it prob all feels ten times worse right now!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> I think insecurity and vulnerability is a huge thing towards end of pregnancy. Women think about the realities more and starts things off in your head. I'm not saying your mad, and prob wldn't do any harm for mark to make more effort espo kwoing how you feel but am saying it prob all feels ten times worse right now!

I toally agree


:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Maybe cos ur more hormonal ur taking things to heart more...as we all prob are!
> 
> i got 11 bags of girls clothes from my aunt and majority of it is brand new so im kinda hopin for a girl now lol...
> 
> Hannah i just went thru ur list and i literally have like 10 things out of it....im so unprepared!!!

LOL!


well if its a girl your very prepared lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

Sheeew, OMG.......I just read like 20 pages to try to catch up. (now I'm pooped)

Hi girls. How is everyone??

Han ~ It's hormones hun....I'm the same way. I know I don't look anything like I did before I got preggie and hubby hates it when I wear my glasses and not my contacts. I'm thinking of having a girlie night tonight where I get all dolled up for when he comes home from work. Anyways, I'm sure Marc is trying to accept the fact he is going to be called daddy and he prob just needs some time and then he will be all cuddley again.:hugs:

Narva ~ Loving the pram hun.....it's sooo cute.:hugs:

Everyone else ~ HUGS

Has Chel or Dana not been on today??? Anyone heard from them???


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH yeah, I hate wearing glasses too! After birth major overhaul, make up, hair, stock up on lens, and diet! haha. I wanna be a yummy Mummy again! I did however shave my legs yesterday in the shower! LOL Df wil be working on bikini line shortly. haha


----------



## JeffsWife07

I can't shave above my knees now.:cry: I try but my bump sticks out so far I can't reach.:cry: DH offered to shave everything yesterday but I'm afraid he might cut me.:blush:

I'm starting the make over as soon as I get my student loan.

:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> I can't shave above my knees now.:cry: I try but my bump sticks out so far I can't reach.:cry: DH offered to shave everything yesterday but I'm afraid he might cut me.:blush:
> 
> I'm starting the make over as soon as I get my student loan.
> 
> :hug:

I wish marc would offer..

i asked him

and he said

Im not going near "THAT"


----------



## navarababe

Lol, my ex OH said that aswell Han hun lol. Dunno why as hes done it before, and i cant see it :( it sooo needs done, and im scared to use the creams


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol am i the only wierdo who can still touch my toes and bend and shave and all that?? my bump is soft spec at the bottom but thats where all my fat is lol cos i was a size 16 before anyway


----------



## navarababe

im sooo jealous, i wish i could bend and touch my toes, even to see my toes wuld be great lol.


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol i thought i wuda bin bigger cos i was bigger anyway...but ur lucky u look pregnant to people who dnt no me i just look fat lol...i want a proper bump


----------



## princessttc

yeah im struggling already with shaving my legs and bits :blush:


----------



## navarababe

awww hun,im sure u dont look fat..:hugs: 

Have ya got a recent bump pic?


----------



## JeffsWife07

One of my DF's recommends using a mirror. I think I'm gonna try that tonight.


----------



## navarababe

hmm im sure that would be hard, as u'd be going the oppisite way, but i think i may try it if its not hard work in shower 2moro lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

No i refuse to take them lol...

You can tell from the top of ma bump but not the bottom if that makes sense...i dnt mind cos sometimes when i say im 7 months ppl dnt believe me lol..but i wud just like to look pregnant lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

I can't shave in the shower.....I'm too big and have to sit down so I have to sit on the side of the tub. ... there is mirrored tile on both sides of my tub


----------



## navarababe

awww hun, ihate looking preg, im full of stretch marks, im sore and itchy....what id do for a small bump hun


----------



## mz_jackie86

I say lie in the bath and lift your leg up and just shave wherever u can reach lol...
It doesnt have to be the neatest just tamed lol


----------



## navarababe

JeffsWife07 said:


> I can't shave in the shower.....I'm too big and have to sit down so I have to sit on the side of the tub. ... there is mirrored tile on both sides of my tub

ohh i like sound of mirrored tiles on each side of tub. id like that in my bathroom


----------



## navarababe

mz_jackie86 said:


> I say lie in the bath and lift your leg up and just shave wherever u can reach lol...
> It doesnt have to be the neatest just tamed lol


TAMED.....mines needs more than tamed lol. :rofl:

im defently going to have to give it a go, its just so hard and i start getting fustrated lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I cant touch my toes :( 
im struggling to put my shoes on


----------



## navarababe

im the same hun, i need to sit down when im putting trousers on or underwear etc :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol now im actually feelin lucky


----------



## JeffsWife07

It takes me 10 mins to get dressed. I put on a sock then have to rest before I can put on another sock.:rofl:

and.......I wear slip on shoes....I can't reach to tie my shoes


----------



## navarababe

u are lucky hun, its actually a pain having such a big bump :( and sometimes its sore bending over...


----------



## HannahGraceee

i think my bump is huge


----------



## JeffsWife07

My bump is huge too Han.:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I got to a teen mums and baby club

There is another girl there due the 6th she looks about 20 weeks and i look about 45 weeks! :rofl: 

Look odd when were sat next to eat other thinking she due before me! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## mz_jackie86

OK i think 2moro we shud all take pics of our bumps and compare lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol 

Im going to sleep now girls 

Night night x :hugs: x


----------



## mz_jackie86

night hun!!xx

I 4got to tellu all my babies dad has done a complete 180 said he has been selfisha nd just been thinkin of himself and although he is going in the army he wants to be there as much as poss and anythin i need to ask him for....we even had a convo about birth and baby for the first time ever last night!!! Finally.....maybe the army is changing him....heres to hoping lol!!! xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Night Han:hugs:


----------



## navarababe

awww lets hope he has changed hun, be good if he does, wish all men would lol. 

Yeh think we should al take bump pics 2 compare 2moro. Mines is sore from stretching i think, so gonna try the baby oil 2nite see if that will ease it up a bit x


----------



## navarababe

HannahGraceee said:


> lol
> 
> Im going to sleep now girls
> 
> Night night x :hugs: x

Nite nite hun :hugs: xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

yer men never change lol so i wont get my hopes up so if he has infact changed i will be pleasantly surprised lol!!!

Navara are u still wit ur babies dad?
Init wierd to think that soon we will be mums, i never wanted kids so im like OMG!!!!! lol


----------



## navarababe

Sadly hun im not with babies dad, we still speak everyday etc, but were not "together" if u know what i mean. I sooo wish we were sometimes as i was with him for 4yrs which is a long time :cry: but as i keep telling myself, only time will tell, but im like u, im not getting my hopes up lol. x


----------



## hayley x

Heyyy!! hows everyone? Haven read to catch up but I hope everyone is well!! 

Jackie soooo glad your babies dad has come round and is willing to help you out, bet thats a lot off your mind :)

xxx


----------



## navarababe

hey hayley hows u? not many left of us online 2nite lol x


----------



## hayley x

I kno its a bit late isnt it lol!! I have the worst cold :( I dont know if there is anything I can take for it tho, thought i was too lucky when everyone around me were poorly and i hadnt had a cold since very early in pregnancy!!

How r uu?

xxx


----------



## navarababe

awww hope ur cold clears up soon hun, im good, just bored and not tired yet lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aww well least the good thing bout bein a single mum is we get baby all to ourselves and dnt have to share it lol!!!

Hayley- im not holdin ma breath he will stay this way but ill take niceness over nastiness anyways lol.....hows the cold? I was out for 4 weeks wit a cold cos i cudnt take anythin for it only cure is antibiotice erghhh lol


----------



## navarababe

thats true hun, just hard to let go if u know what i mean, maybe once baby comes it may be a bit easier as ill be to busy to even think about it :( why is life so horrible lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ah i no exactly what u mean, i wsa only wit my ex for a year and it so hard to let go spesh now we bringin a baby into the world so u think why cant we try and make it work, but at the same time we broke up for a reason so that reason will still be there...
But i wud be worse if i had been as long as u and ur ex 4 yrs is a long time and plus ur always in contact with him so its harder to work at getting over him i bet...

I think when baby comes it will be easier because your mind will be occupied more!
And we wont feel so bad for talkin to other men, cos i duno bout u i wont even look at another guy while im pregnant cos i feel guilty if i do lol!! x


----------



## navarababe

I dont look, i dont talk or anything to other men. But alli can picture is my ex sleeping with this other woman, i havent caught him, i dont even know if hes doing it, but for some reason my head is telling me he is. i cant torture myself like this anymore. I know hes a ex but i cant let go, this will sound really silly and maybe childish, but hes like a drug to me. if i had one wish, i would wish he loved me the way i loved him :cry:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww hun i feel for you i really do cos i went thru that aswell, i thought he was with some girl he worked with who tried breakin us up when we were together and even tho u no u cant say anythin u still cant help but feel it!
I can tel u it will get easier tho and there will be a point where u realise that u deserve better than to feel that way....just takes time!!!
Try and be positive bout gettin over him...maybe u shud try not speakin to him as much...that might be the first step! xx


----------



## navarababe

Everytime i try and not speak he'll speak to me or text me so its hard :( i hope it does get easier, i just sooo wanna ask him if he's sleeping with this other woman, but i dont have a leg to stand on really because i cant stop him :cry:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Do what i do just ask lol, b-cos that way u wont be eatin urself up wantin to ask him about it...jus casually say...so u got a bird yet lol!!

and even if u dnt believe him u can remain blissfully ignorant until ur given reason to think otherwise lol...

Do u live on ur own?


----------



## navarababe

I live with my sister, i used to stay with him. 

im scared to ask him as im scared to know answer, plus i know he'll deny it. then he'll go off his head, which i cant be bothered with lol x


----------



## mz_jackie86

lol no what u mean....or what u shud do is every time u think about it slap urself then ull learn not to think a bout it lol


----------



## navarababe

lol, it just bugs me, but theres nothing i can do about it. Maybe i should act like i dont care, but dont that will get me anywhere, one of these days soon im gonna come out with it and ask him and then ill not care if he goes in mood or not. x


----------



## mz_jackie86

yer one day u will pop lol and if he gets the hump u will just be like WHATEVER lol!!

i hate men actually lol


----------



## navarababe

Lol im getting to that stage aswell, i wish i did hate him it would then be sooo much easier. Im going to TRY so hard 2moro to stay off msn and not text him or anything and see if he contacts me.


----------



## mz_jackie86

or just block him lol!! 
temptation is a bitch tho lol


----------



## navarababe

ohhh temptation is bad, its like showing me a chocolate bar lol. i gotta have it. why am i sooooo stupid


----------



## navarababe

_Think hes fell asleep at computer, im tempted to leave a message on his msn, like a short "bye" or something or maybe just go offline without saying anything...i dunno. what would make him think "oh shit" ?_


----------



## JeffsWife07

navarababe said:


> _Think hes fell asleep at computer, im tempted to leave a message on his msn, like a short "bye" or something or maybe just go offline without saying anything...i dunno. what would make him think "oh shit" ?_

Hey hun
Can you go invisible to him? He might think you went off line and start messaging you...don't answer until the 3rd message. I've done this before to a guy that lived in Switzerland (he started paying attention to me all of the time after that)


----------



## navarababe

well ive appeared offline but dont think he'll say anything as i think he fell asleep, if he doesnt say nothing in 5mins im just gonna sign out lol.


----------



## navarababe

Ok people, im off to bed, im shattered :( 1.46am here lol...speak to u all 2moro :hugs: xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hun just sign off and dont say nothin lol!!!

Im finishin work now, just had adear old man on the phone with breathin probs bless him!!!

Ill def spk 2 u all 2moro lol nighty night xxxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

night girls.:hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well I'm awake once again.. 

(Have been since 5.30am)

Got another day of doing nothing today so I'm relying on you ladies for lots of random chats and cheering up!! 

I need to ring my landlord today and try and explain my situation to him.. not looking forward to that :hissy:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:| Weid when even i try and reply to your rant it wont let me :|


----------



## HannahGraceee

where did it go?


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies how are you?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hunn!
Im good thanks
how are you? x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Good morning girls!

Hope everyone is well...

I had a dream last night that I had my baby and it was a girl, thats the first girl dream i have had, the other two have been boy dreams which always made me think i was having a boy. For the first time in almost 34 weeks, Im now not so sure!


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there... i am sooooooooooooooooo uncomfortable and sore and to be honest with you OVER IT!!!!


----------



## mama2b

lyndsey3010 said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> Hope everyone is well...
> 
> I had a dream last night that I had my baby and it was a girl, thats the first girl dream i have had, the other two have been boy dreams which always made me think i was having a boy. For the first time in almost 34 weeks, Im now not so sure!

Hey everyone :)

I haven't had any dreams about baby being boy or girl, I really have no idea what im having and Im sick of hearing people telling me im having a boy or a girl, i had worked that one out for myself !!! 

Whats everyone doing today ? Im going swimming today, can't really be bothered but I paid for the membership at gym so I need to get some use out of it !!


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm having my mum and dad over from lunch, they are on their way back from the airport as have been in Cuba for 2 weeks, lucky buggers. I hate being surrounded by sun tanned people when I feel so pasty white!

Some people are so psychic to tell you its a boy or a girl. No shit sherlock :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy:

Im in agony (sp?) i have minnie, bump , back and bum ache :(:( Im nearly in tears :cry:


----------



## mama2b

:rofl:

I know lots of physics round here lol, also annoys me when people insist its going to be a boy yet to start with they were adamant it was a girl (or vice versa) I have had so many people say, its a boy Ive always thought it was a boy and im like errrrrr no you thought it was a girl until a month ago !!! Whatever the baby is I just know that 'everyone' will claim they were right with their predictions, its doing my head in !!!!

Wish Id just been to cuba, everyone is buggering off on holiday and I have to wait until at least Nov/Dec before we can go anywhere exotic, its not fair !!


----------



## mummy to be

oh Hannah i am fully feeling your pain cause i am exactly the same!!! Sooooo over it really. I cant wait to have her outta me so i can cuddle and kiss her and give her to her father and give me a dam rest!!!!!


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> :hissy:
> 
> Im in agony (sp?) i have minnie, bump , back and bum ache :(:( Im nearly in tears :cry:

Oh no, have u taken any paracetamol ?


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Im in agony (sp?) i have minnie, bump , back and bum ache :(:( Im nearly in tears :cry:
> 
> Oh no, have u taken any paracetamol ?Click to expand...

Yeh ive taken some
Im still in agony


----------



## mummy to be

i am the same.... nothing works. Are you having problems sleeping as well or?


----------



## lyndsey3010

A "friend" of mine, I use the term loosely as he has really started to piss me off over the last year or so. Thankfully, he lives about 300 miles from me so we don't see each other very often. Anyway, he has always been adament that I am having a girl, and I even said to my OH a little while back I really hope this is a boy just so that he isn't right (yes, I am that childish even at 30!!!) Anyway, this friend sent me an e mail on friday saying that he is so sure I am having a boy! I said to him, don't you change your mind now buckaroo, you have been telling me girl since the beginning! 

People's opinions on EVERYTHING really gets on my wick, I'm all for helpful advice but only if I ask for it! I sound so spiteful but I am fed up with people giving their opinions on everything, from names to the hammock we have bought for baby "is that safe?" "baby will get sea sick in there" SHUT UP ALL OF YOU! We hunted high and low for this hammock as they don't make the same frame anymore and finally found one on e bay which we bid for our lives on. After all the negative comments about it we have already decided that we are going to make sure that everyone knows baby loves it even if he hates it!! There will be lots of "that hammock is the best thing we have ever bought" coming out of our mouths, even if its all lies!!!

My brother, auntie and best friend are all pissing off on holiday either just before or just after my due date. I know feel slightly unloved! Obviously they are all telling me to either have the baby early or to hold on until they get back. Erm.......... yeah not sure I have too much say in when baby comes. How about you don't book a holiday for then if you are that bothered?!!

Think I am hormone overdrive today!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Im in agony (sp?) i have minnie, bump , back and bum ache :(:( Im nearly in tears :cry:
> 
> Oh no, have u taken any paracetamol ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh ive taken some
> Im still in agonyClick to expand...

Paracetemol is rubbish. I normally neck ibuprofen for everything, prepregnancy obviously, I find paracetemol doing bugger all.
How about a bath?


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> i am the same.... nothing works. Are you having problems sleeping as well or?

no just had extreme pains for about 50 mins every so often they get really bad :cry:


----------



## mummy to be

awww babe that sucks... 
i am not sleeping very well grrrr soo annoying !!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Marc wants me to go in to the hospital but i dont wanna waste any ones time..

Ill stick it out till my mum gets home for lunch as it could be nothing..

im scared cos i dont no what a contraction feels like and i donno how hard bump is surposed to go :|

Im gonna sleep on the sofa for a little while xx


----------



## danapeter36

Han!!!
You ok?!?! Go hospital!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yes Han get yourself to the hospital!!
It is better to be safe and get checked out :hug::hug:

I think I'm coming down with something due to my lack of sleep :cry:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

I am sneezing loads I blame the hospital, everything gathers there lol xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:hug::hug:

According to a doctor I saw back in Oct, pregnant women do sneeze more.. for no reason what so ever! :rofl:

What cake are you going to bake today Dana??

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Its dieing down a tad, still can feel it in my lower back :(

I just dont wanna go to hospital with out my mum :cry: im too much of a baby.. and to shy to ring the midwife :(:( how am i gonna cope as a adult?


----------



## danapeter36

I am making a simple victoria sponge, should have been a chocolate one but I forgot the icing sugar!!! So I will have to make a victoria sponge instead.

Aw Han, just get someone to go with you if the pain persists, they may need to scan you. xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

You will be great sweetie :hugs:

(btw I deleted my rant earlier lol)

Last night it kind of really really hit me that I'm going to have someone else to look after soon and do everything for. It scared me a little bit but at the same time I'm SO excited. 

I'm now just scared about the impending birth :blush:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ill go with marc or ring my mum at her lunch if it carrys on till then

FFS i said i was gonna be the first and i didnt mean it LITERLY!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i want marc to come over today.. but if its nothing he wont come shopping with me tomo :(:(:cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww sweetie what will be will be. 

As Jenny said to me last night if LO was to be born now he/she would be fine, we are 34 weeks tomorrow :hug:

And Dana is right they may scan you and it is amazing how much bigger baby is!! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Aw babe, I'd go with you!!!
I would def go with your mum even if the pain goes a bit. They can make sure you know what it is if it comes back again!!!
And Han your an adult already coz your doing so well with this mummy business!!!
Ash - you'll relish looking after someone else!!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Bubs is kicking fine, im just about to check heart beat 
x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

My LO was kicking like mad last night, I think he/she was trying to cheer me up :cloud9:

I'm really nervous about ringing my landlord :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Aw hun, I am sure they should be understanding???


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

danapeter36 said:


> Aw hun, I am sure they should be understanding???

He is a really nice bloke and he has a fair few kids himself so I am hoping he will be nice and understanding *prays* 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Aw hun, I have a few calls to make today that I am not too excited about, we'll have to hold hands and be strong hehe.
xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

We shall have to meditate and take deep breaths :rofl:

Hannah is Bubs heartbeat all okay??

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yep is fine..
Pains are no where near as bad as they were..

Going to sleep for a bit.. ill be back on in like an hour and tell you if there still ok or not


----------



## spoo

Aw Han sweetie try to relax - can you stick a film on and cuddle up with a pillow and blanket? It may get your mind off it. Get your mum to take you to the hospital asap - always better the nurses tell you you'll be fine instead of assuming xxx hope you feel better soon


----------



## mummy to be

Oh Hannah i hope your ok.....
Ash - Have you made your phone call yet? if so how did it go?

Does anyone else get a really really tight bump but with no pain (as such.... just a little tightening but no real pain)???? Does that make sense?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've tried ringing him, and got an instant message back saying that he is on holiday :rofl::rofl:

He isn't back until 2nd March so I have to wait until then to talk to him about everything!! 

:dohh::dohh:

He is such a blooming rich swine.. he has a porsche boxster (that I want to steal every time I see it) and he goes on holiday ALL the time! 

..

I've got my mummy making me coffee and hot cross buns at the moment Yay! Nom Nom Nom.. 
She is going to work soon though so I'll be all by myself until my sister comes home boo!! 

I'm surprised you girlies don't tell me to shut up.. such a moany moo!! 

xx


----------



## mummy to be

We would never tell you to shut up babe... we wub u :) :) :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww I love you all too :cloud9::happydance:

I think today will consist of me taking pictures of every little baby thing I have :blush:

What are all my ladies doing today??

xx


----------



## mummy to be

i am laying in bed... about to go to sleep. 
It is almost ten pm here... i am exhausted 
Allan is away tonight. :( 
i think i am having BH alot today and tonight..... but i am not sure 
IYKWIM????


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey Girlies *waves*

Well I got up nice and early this morning with the intention of doing lots. My mum's gone to the hospital as she does every Tuesday, and so I did some washing and all the pots. 
I was meant to get the bus at 11:50 to go into town and meet her at 12:30... I dunno what happened, but I faffed around doing nothing and decided what to wear (although I'm still in PJs 'cause nothing's comfy) and so I missed the bus.

What a productive morning... lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've still not had any BH Mandy so I have no idea what they are like :dohh:

Aww Beccy.. you aren't allowed to be productive.. you shall let the side down :rofl:

I'm still in bed, in my comfiest pjs drinking some really yummy coffee my Mum got yesterday :happydance:

I need to bring all my dvds back from Leicester so I have something to watch!! 

Bubs is making me feel sick with all its movements today.. You know every time I have to call baby 'it' I picture that really scary clown from the film 'IT' 

xx


----------



## chel27

hey girls :happydance::happydance: how are you all??

hannah babe i hope you are feeling better now!! if not get yourself down the hospital and get yourself checked out xx

im really nervous as i have a scan tomorrow which will tell me where my naughty placenta is :rofl: oh and i will probably get a date for my c section, im scared now :rofl: i cant believe how near it is.

my OH put lil amy's cot up last night, which means i now cant actually get in and out of bed :rofl::rofl: oh and we have brought a glow worm and a lightshow for her  xxx what you all up to today??


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have bought a glo worm too Chel!!! 

I had one when I was a baby and so did OH.. I can't believe how much they have changed, mine was HUGE.. now they look well diddy!! :cloud9:

Are you having a c-section regardless of your placenta? 

The thought of being cut open horrifies me.. I'm such a baby :blush:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

That sleep was AMAZING! :cloud9:


I really hope that is what labour feels like despite how painfull it was - i can do that with out pain relif lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

*GIRLS*

Do you think i should add everyones txt buddies to the list - so we no who to information off ect ect.. and see who doesnt have txt buddies.. ect?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yessss! 

My unofficial text buddy is you Han :blush:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah I think thats a great idea hun.
I have quite a few, but thats good coz I am a texter hehe!!!

I have made my cake!!! Its a victoria sponge with buttercream in the middle and jam so its like a birthday cake!!! I am really tempted to eat some before Peter comes home muhahahaha!

I also called about my blood test and have that booked for Monday (should have been 28 weeks woops!) And I called work and told them my doc was sending them my note to cover me for the rest of my time before maternity officially begins so I shoulnt lose too much money.


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Yessss!
> 
> My unofficial text buddy is you Han :blush:
> 
> xx

;)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww that is good news Dana :happydance::happydance:

I feel really sick today.. I've got butterflies in my stomach for no reason.. I don't like it :cry:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Yeah I think thats a great idea hun.
> I have quite a few, but thats good coz I am a texter hehe!!!
> 
> I have made my cake!!! Its a victoria sponge with buttercream in the middle and jam so its like a birthday cake!!! I am really tempted to eat some before Peter comes home muhahahaha!
> 
> I also called about my blood test and have that booked for Monday (should have been 28 weeks woops!) And I called work and told them my doc was sending them my note to cover me for the rest of my time before maternity officially begins so I shoulnt lose too much money.

Are all your bump Bubbies your txt buddies?


----------



## danapeter36

Nope, some are just buds on FB though I love everyone so I should just put 'The whole of BNB on mine' hehe.
My main ppl I text when I am in hospital are Lana, Laura and Chel (navarababe, laura-xx and Chel27).
xxXxx


----------



## danapeter36

I am thinking I might have some cake to see if its okay hehe xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy:
I want cake!


----------



## danapeter36

I would let you have some :)
I just realised I am really hungry. Time to raid the fridge!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im quite hungry too lol


----------



## danapeter36

I had a cheese sandwich and now I am having a muller thingy with chocolate bits in it mmmmxxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Looks like I'm the only one that isn't hungry.
I'm happy just drinking lucozade :cloud9:
Is there any wonder I have such a hyper baby today haha

xx


----------



## navarababe

Helllllooooo everyone, how are u all?? 

Good i hope. 

whats this with text buddies? I know im soooooo lazy but cant be bothered reading about 30pages to catch up to find out lol :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> Helllllooooo everyone, how are u all??
> 
> Good i hope.
> 
> whats this with text buddies? I know im soooooo lazy but cant be bothered reading about 30pages to catch up to find out lol :blush:

Making sure every one has one.. & know who will have imformation on who


----------



## navarababe

Awwww right, i got a few, main ones are Dana, if something goes wrong i normally send u and dana a message hun x


----------



## HannahGraceee

which ones are you txts buddies from the bottom ones

I know im one ;) x


----------



## navarababe

Dana id put down as my main text buddie then hun, as emz got alot on just now (poor babe) xx


----------



## danapeter36

Any news about Emz? xxx


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I have bought a glo worm too Chel!!!
> 
> I had one when I was a baby and so did OH.. I can't believe how much they have changed, mine was HUGE.. now they look well diddy!! :cloud9:
> 
> Are you having a c-section regardless of your placenta?
> 
> The thought of being cut open horrifies me.. I'm such a baby :blush:
> 
> xx

:happydance::happydance: arnt the glo worms just the cutest!!! 

i use to have a glow worm to hun when i was young and i use to love it 

yes hun im having a c section no matter what!!! i feel safer that way with my past history xx im really scared though xx

the thought of splitting my vagina in 2 scares me to :rofl::rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha VAGINAL SPLITTLING!!!
Lol!
Nah hun ur prob best off with a c section with your very bad placenta!!!
Its my cervix thats naughty, it bleeds and hurts sometimes!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

And I have naughty fluid.. aren't we just an awkward bunch haha

Does anyone else just find russell brand hilarious?!?
I'm watching forgetting sarah marshall SO funny!!
:rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao. I watched The Pink Panther again on the weekend Steve Martin is the goofiest guy, I love it when he and the other guy dance wearing suits made out of the curtains its so so funny.
I havent seen that film Ashy!!!! Is it worth me buying it from amazon?
Peter loves films and wants to direct in the future, he writes scripts and one is currently being optioned which means a real producer in Hollywood is looking at it!!!
We have over 1,500 DVD's because in a way he feels it teaches him stuff coz he knows about camera work and how to know whos directed a film without even reading the box lol. So I am hoping to watch some that Ive never seen on my MatLeave. I sometimes fall asleep in films so theres loads to choose from lol. xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls, my text buddies are Arcanegirl, bethyb and penguin77.

Good idea Han xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

forgetting sarah marshall SOOOO funny! worth watching


----------



## HannahGraceee

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hi girls, my text buddies are Arcanegirl, bethyb and penguin77.
> 
> Good idea Han xx

;)...
Wasnt really my Idea tho :(.. was ArcaneGirl's.. I nicked it from the may Mummies! :rofl: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Just wondeirng if any of you girls are

pro *NATURAL* birth like me?
No pain relif ect.. ect..


----------



## danapeter36

I am going for gas and air if I need it, and then an epidural if things get too intense...though obviously if it gets too far along I wont be able to have one. I have been told being alert is a massive bonus during child birth! xxx


----------



## mama2b

My text buddy is hayley x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Just wondeirng if any of you girls are
> 
> pro *NATURAL* birth like me?
> No pain relif ect.. ect..


not after hearing bout 5 women give birth whilst in hospital :rofl: sounded like they were being murdered :rofl::rofl:

good on ya though han xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha there was an Indian lady giving birth in the room next to me when I had the bleeding a few weeks ago. She sounded like an angry bear!!! Funny thing was it sounded like she was putting it on. I was actually partially there for another ladys birth as she was having huge contractions in the hallway, and she didnt make much noise at all!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Chel we'll be BNB addicts soon! Yay!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Ouch, bugger, f***, arse, tit... 

You know those document wallets with the two big metal prong things that you shove through the 2 holes in a piece of paper...? Well there was one on my floor, prongs nice and open and pointing up... only because they were hidden under some clothes, idiot here didn't see and trod on it :(
I now have a lovely big hole in the bottom of my foot and it won't stop bleeding... *cries*


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Chel we'll be BNB addicts soon! Yay!


:happydance::happydance::happydance: i think we already deserve that title 

how many more do we need??


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm going natural. I've booked myself in to the Midwife Led Unit which is 30 minutes from the hospital and there I can only have gas and air. Got my heart set on a water birth so thats where I have to go and the pain relief available.
Hopefully not a foolish decision!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

pink_cabbage said:


> Ouch, bugger, f***, arse, tit...
> 
> You know those document wallets with the two big metal prong things that you shove through the 2 holes in a piece of paper...? Well there was one on my floor, prongs nice and open and pointing up... only because they were hidden under some clothes, idiot here didn't see and trod on it :(
> I now have a lovely big hole in the bottom of my foot and it won't stop bleeding... *cries*

OUCH god that sounds awful


----------



## lyndsey3010

I have my buggy!! Wooo hoooooooooooooooo I am in love with it. Was worried after not having seen it for long that I would have gone off it, but no, I adore it! Soooooo happy bring on the baby!


----------



## pink_cabbage

lyndsey3010 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Ouch, bugger, f***, arse, tit...
> 
> You know those document wallets with the two big metal prong things that you shove through the 2 holes in a piece of paper...? Well there was one on my floor, prongs nice and open and pointing up... only because they were hidden under some clothes, idiot here didn't see and trod on it :(
> I now have a lovely big hole in the bottom of my foot and it won't stop bleeding... *cries*
> 
> OUCH god that sounds awfulClick to expand...

It is rather unpleasant :( And to make things worse I was just trying to stop it bleeding and got tissue stuck to it! Today really isn't my day... 

Ooh, but pancakes later :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

HannahGraceee said:


> Just wondeirng if any of you girls are
> 
> pro *NATURAL* birth like me?
> No pain relif ect.. ect..

Omg, are you kidding? this is my 4th and there is NO WAY I am going pro natural! I will have Gas & air, at least!


----------



## lyndsey3010

pink_cabbage said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Ouch, bugger, f***, arse, tit...
> 
> You know those document wallets with the two big metal prong things that you shove through the 2 holes in a piece of paper...? Well there was one on my floor, prongs nice and open and pointing up... only because they were hidden under some clothes, idiot here didn't see and trod on it :(
> I now have a lovely big hole in the bottom of my foot and it won't stop bleeding... *cries*
> 
> OUCH god that sounds awfulClick to expand...
> 
> It is rather unpleasant :( And to make things worse I was just trying to stop it bleeding and got tissue stuck to it! Today really isn't my day...
> 
> Ooh, but pancakes later :)Click to expand...

Ouchie mama. That has got to be some hole as well and will probably bruise. Sorry, that's not going to be making you feel any better in the slightest, I just feel for you as it sounds so painful!

Focus on the pancakes much better....... My house will be a pancake free zone, OH is on a diet - he has lost 6kg so far, I am going to over take him soon............!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Nom Nom pancakes.. I want I want! 
Dan makes the bestest pancakes but I don't think I'll be getting any made for me tonight as we aren't speaking!! 

I really want to have a water birth but it all depends. 
I also don't want to have an epidural at all (urgh urgh urgh) but I am just going to go with the flow. 
If I feel I can cope with minimal pain relief then I will. 
As long as I have my 'eye of the tiger' playing on my ipod :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

WARNING DONT MAKE PANCAKES PREGNANT :hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

I don't plan to! 
I'm still in bed, watching hollyoaks and drinking lucozade. 
LAZY.COM!!! or what. :blush:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Chel we'll be BNB addicts soon! Yay!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: i think we already deserve that title
> 
> how many more do we need??Click to expand...

Im pretty sure its 2,500


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I don't plan to!
> I'm still in bed, watching hollyoaks and drinking lucozade.
> LAZY.COM!!! or what. :blush:
> 
> xx

:rofl:

Im on the sofa
In my jammys
eating icecram
watching hollyoaks


LOL

i tried making pancakes
got to hot..
Ported the whole lot of batter in the frying pan, tried for like 10 mins to make it go like a HUGE pancake
Gave up and it looked like scambled eggs :dohh: and goo


----------



## pink_cabbage

Aaw Han. 

First time I tried to make pancakes (which, ashamedly, was only last year) I ended up doing the same! This year I am relying purely on my mother... who has just informed me she doesn't know whether she remembers how to make them 'cause apparently dad usually does it!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies hope ur all ok???

Havent caught up on todays convo but i will when im at work Bt i said i would add bump pics yest...these are first ive taken lol...barin in mind i was a size 16 b4.........xxx
 



Attached Files:







GEDC0147.jpg
File size: 111.9 KB
Views: 3









GEDC0157.jpg
File size: 91.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww Cute bumpp Hun!!! :) x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Could we be any lazier Han!!

To make a huge pancake you need a huge frying pan!! 

I want to go see 'the unborn' I like scary films that aren't just about a group of college friends that run around screaming :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> Aaw Han.
> 
> First time I tried to make pancakes (which, ashamedly, was only last year) I ended up doing the same! This year I am relying purely on my mother... who has just informed me she doesn't know whether she remembers how to make them 'cause apparently dad usually does it!

Im normally amazing.. i just get too hot nowadays :( and give up


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girlies hope ur all ok???
> 
> Havent caught up on todays convo but i will when im at work Bt i said i would add bump pics yest...these are first ive taken lol...barin in mind i was a size 16 b4.........xxx

Awww Hun you have got a teeny bump :happydance::cloud9:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Could we be any lazier Han!!
> 
> To make a huge pancake you need a huge frying pan!!
> 
> I want to go see 'the unborn' I like scary films that aren't just about a group of college friends that run around screaming :rofl:
> 
> xx


:rofl:

I HATE SCARY FILMS!


we watched saw 5 at mine when my mum and dad was on hoiliday.. and had to make marc come to the toilet with me in the night! :blush:

and marcs watching that on saturday and i said i didnt want to go LOL!

+

If were in bed at his and watching TV.. he see whats on living and if its on that ghost thing forgot what its called.. Ill scream

TURN IT OFF!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ash..
What size are you trying to get down to once the babys born?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

I get scared in the middle of the night anyway.. I am always convinced there is something behind me! Especially if I have to walk up the stairs.. Yes I am weird. 

I don't believe the ghost cr*p on tv.. a load of rubbish in my opinion!! 

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> Ash..
> What size are you trying to get down to once the babys born?

I would love to be a size 10 but I can't see it happening so my first aim is a size 12, so I can fit into 90% of my wardrobe. 

What about you (and everybody else!)

xx


----------



## chel27

mmmmmm im making good old fish fingers and waffles!! cant be arsed to do anything else lol xx although gotta then make pancakes xx


----------



## danapeter36

I was a size 8-10. I am now bordering on a 12, but I wouldnt mind staying this way :) Not fussed about losing weight but I might change my mind once summer is here!
I am making fish fingers and chips now, home made chips yum!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo Dana you skinny minnie!! 

I have what people call 'child bearing hips' (BLAH!!) meaning the smallest I've been since I was like 15/16 is a size 10. 

xx


----------



## chel27

i was also a size 8-10 and im now bodering a 12-14 :-( i would be happy to get back to a size 10 xxx


----------



## danapeter36

I am tiny though, I am I think around 5 foot, which I think is little. I was a size 14 when I was around 14 and you can really see the weight when your that small. My colleague at work is a size 14-16 but she is about 5 foot 10 and she looks like she wears a size 10!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww you little munchkin :happydance::cloud9:

I'm only like 6 inches bigger than you.. I'd love to be a giant haha 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Ash..
> What size are you trying to get down to once the babys born?
> 
> I would love to be a size 10 but I can't see it happening so my first aim is a size 12, so I can fit into 90% of my wardrobe.
> 
> What about you (and everybody else!)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I wanna get to the weight of 10 stone Dont no what size that is..
Ive gianed so much weight since i was pregnant.. Before i was pregnant.. i was about a 12/14 now im like a 16/18 pregnant but weirdly still fit into my size 8 jammys :|.. 

im currenly 15 stone 3 :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Awww you little munchkin :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> I'm only like 6 inches bigger than you.. I'd love to be a giant haha
> 
> xx

You 5'6?


----------



## danapeter36

Haha!!! So your actually the skinny minnie cos your tall!!! Small ppl look dumpy sometimes! I know I do!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yes 10 stone is also my aim Hun.
I haven't weighed myself for a few weeks and I don't want to. 
The chips are so taking their toll.

Don't forget sweetie loads of that will be baby/water/blood etc etc I'd say easily a stone & a half will fly off!! 

And then you have my support for the rest.. I shall be like the hitler of dieting :rofl::rofl:

xx

And Yess I am 5 ft 6 (well 5ft 5 and a half) 

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

had the most useless mw today at the hosp
she couldn't even tell me which way the
baby was laying she put a question mark
in my notes!! :hissy:
toke her 5 mins to find her heartbeat
and then she sat there and push it against me
and made me strip to do my bp!!
then she told me to drink more and see the
opticians!! that was it!! :hissy:
im sooo not seeing her again ...
i dont need to drink more and i have 20 20 vision
grrrrr silly buggers!!!

hows everyone elses day been lol?!?!

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

How tall r u Han?
Aw u girls are younger than me but so much taller hehe. I am a short arse.
I was 8 stone 2, no idea what I am now, prob 10 stone I reckon? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Yes 10 stone is also my aim Hun.
> I haven't weighed myself for a few weeks and I don't want to.
> The chips are so taking their toll.
> 
> Don't forget sweetie loads of that will be baby/water/blood etc etc I'd say easily a stone & a half will fly off!!
> 
> And then you have my support for the rest.. I shall be like the hitler of dieting :rofl::rofl:
> 
> xx
> 
> And Yess I am 5 ft 6 (well 5ft 5 and a half)
> 
> xx

My Diet is going to be quite striched 
No Cafienee 
+
Only 1700 calories a day..

Cant wait!

Then after i finish breastfeeding.. ill go on my diet tables with the diet plann that comes with them.. I know the tablets are all natural but baby might not like the taste of mummys milk with them! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> How tall r u Han?
> Aw u girls are younger than me but so much taller hehe. I am a short arse.
> I was 8 stone 2, no idea what I am now, prob 10 stone I reckon? xxx

Im 5'6 too lol


----------



## danapeter36

good idea Han. Yeah we should all do it together if were gonna do it, and like have weigh ins and stuff lol.
Oh and share recipes!


----------



## danapeter36

wooooooooooooow han, your tall too!!! everyone is!!! jen how tall are u


----------



## HannahGraceee

WOOO!
i would love that! :happydance: x


----------



## jenny_wren

5ft 7 ... :happydance:

and hannah you're my txt buddy btw
whether you like it or not!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I shall do a variation of weight watchers, I know lots of info about it so I shall just point up meals and make sensible choices, treat myself once in a while etc etc. 

I was like 11 and a half stone pre pregnancy and a size 12. 

The picture on my journal of me dressed as Santa I was 10 and a half stone and a size 10/12.. 

My body shape doesn't let me be like 8 stone. Plus my boobs weigh like a million stones each :rofl:

Aww Jen I can't believe how many midwives suck.. I'm so pleased I don't have to go see the one in Leicester any more.. only my lovely Lincoln one :happydance:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao youve been told Han!
Yeah u should start a thread in the baby thing for all the april mummies who want to join the diet club and we will have more incentive to actually get off our bum bums!
And we can like post pics of our bubs and also keep april mums group going lol, even if some of us will be march or may mums!


----------



## danapeter36

yeah see ash your boobies are volumptous and curvy, before pregnancy i didnt really have boobies so u could wear sexy stuff and look nice and i just looked like a boy haha


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

danapeter36 said:


> yeah see ash your boobies are volumptous and curvy, before pregnancy i didnt really have boobies so u could wear sexy stuff and look nice and i just looked like a boy haha

:rofl::blush:

Boobies always get the wrong type of attention though :rofl:

Ooo I'm already excited about the post pregnancy april mummies thread :rofl:

I'm such a geek!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mee too!!! :):)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im bored...

Where are you guys?


----------



## lyndsey3010

Watching the same episode of friends for the gazzillionith time waiting for OH to get home from squash so we can eat. I'm soooo hungry


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm just sat in bed, just watched hollyoaks. 
I've got no idea when Dan is going to be home and even when he does I can't see us talking.
I keep trying to go to sleep but I can't. 
Fun times :cry:

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Tv totally sucks, there is never anything on


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I agree completely.. think I may go have a bath. 
My back is killing me :cry::cry:

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I agree completely.. think I may go have a bath.
> My back is killing me :cry::cry:
> 
> xx

Oooh such a great idea! Bugger rick, I'm having my dinner without him and going for a soak!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Just realized arsenal are playing tonight. Definitely going for a bath then!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey ladies, 

just caught up on today lol, im at work again ohhhhh joy!!!only 3 nights left...
What u all up 2??


----------



## HannahGraceee

I might be going to hospital later..
Will let you no...


----------



## mz_jackie86

HannahGraceee said:


> I might be going to hospital later..
> Will let you no...

Why? You ok?x


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> I might be going to hospital later..
> Will let you no...

Whats happened ? u ok ?

Anyone having pancakes tonight ?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han you okay sweetie?
I hope the pains aren't back :hug::hug::hug:

I've had my bath, hasn't helped with my backache at all, if anything I feel worse because I thought I was going to pass out on numerous occasions. 

Well Dan has text me and told me he won't be home until 9ish. 

I feel so effing miserable. 
I've spent the whole day alone, can't stop worrying about Friday. 
And I can't bloody stop crying!
ARGHH! 

XX


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> *GIRLS*
> 
> Do you think i should add everyones txt buddies to the list - so we no who to information off ect ect.. and see who doesnt have txt buddies.. ect?

Yes i think it is a great idea... but i dont have text buddies cause i am over here in Australia. :(


----------



## sam*~*louize

Jeez you girls can chat, ive had to skip mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmany pages sorry!

Hope your all well!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Evening ladies, how are you all ?? :hug: going back to text buddies, i dont have a main text buddy :cry::cry: 

oooooooooh i am 33 weeks today yeaaa x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls..
Went in the bath for 45 mins.. pains have gone for the min.. mum said to wait them out.. and see if they come back x x


----------



## mama2b

mummy to be said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> *GIRLS*
> 
> Do you think i should add everyones txt buddies to the list - so we no who to information off ect ect.. and see who doesnt have txt buddies.. ect?
> 
> Yes i think it is a great idea... but i dont have text buddies cause i am over here in Australia. :(Click to expand...

Hey you can still have one, might mean updates are at random times tho lol :hug:


----------



## mama2b

MelanieSweets said:


> Evening ladies, how are you all ?? :hug: going back to text buddies, i dont have a main text buddy :cry::cry:
> 
> oooooooooh i am 33 weeks today yeaaa x

Hey I replied to your post on my thread about the KA, very spooky ifykwim !


----------



## lyndsey3010

Glad you're feeling better Han. Hope it stays that way. 

Must be the night of the baths. Just had an amazing soak, even managed to shave my legs. Wooo hoooo! Next stop, bikini line. Gulp.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ha tried shaving down there, gave up tho :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm feeling inspired by mama2be and am gonna book in for a wax. I much prefer waxing but my usual girl is on mat leave so need to find someone else. Have a spa day booked for 14th march so as long as the beast is tamed by then!


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, how are you all ?? :hug: going back to text buddies, i dont have a main text buddy :cry::cry:
> 
> oooooooooh i am 33 weeks today yeaaa x
> 
> Hey I replied to your post on my thread about the KA, very spooky ifykwim !Click to expand...

Hehehehe omg i know!!! how are we going to cope with our little cars hun!


----------



## HannahGraceee

*If any one needs a txt buddie.. Ill be happy to btw
By the time its april ill have £50 cred!  & Free txts to 02! *


----------



## mummy to be

i need text buddy :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

Mine are hayley x and melanie sweets, but i havent actually needed to use them yet!! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

im going to hospital 
Bleeding:cry:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> im going to hospital
> Bleeding:cry:


OMG hannah babes!!!! go get yourself checked out :-( i will be thinking about you!!

you want my number??


----------



## Laura--x

Im not sure if shes still online.. her sister was just on msn and said she was off to the hospital with her mum..

hope everythings ok!


----------



## hayley x

:O hope everythings ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## chel27

awwww well i really hope everything is ok!!! does she have a txt buddy does anyone know???

sending hugs and kisses hannah xxx


----------



## mellllly

Oh No! Hope your ok Hannah! :hug:

Sorry to read and run ladies - off to bed, soo tired

But look what is done!!:cloud9:
Before and after - there is loads on facebook if you want to see (Melissa Arnold)
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 9









034.jpg
File size: 86.5 KB
Views: 13









036.jpg
File size: 83.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Laura--x

I have her number and she has mine, i'll give her a text to let me know what happens x


----------



## Laura--x

melly what a beautiful nursery !! looks gorgeous x


----------



## hayley x

Aww melly I absolutely LOVE your nursery :D 

Will be keeping an eye for updates on hannah hope everything is ok, she was havin lots of pain before werent she :( xxx


----------



## navarababe

Hey hayley, u ok?


Its strange for hannah not to be on, hope shes ok xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww hope hannas guna be ok!!!

Melly your nursery is lovely!! xx


----------



## mummy to be

Ohhhh my gaw Hannah......... I HOPE YOU AND BUBBY ARE OK!!!!!!!!!!!! please let us know asap!!!!! somehow.... 
We love you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## navarababe

got message from hannah saying "Hi hun im on the monitor at the moment, had a internal :o :( they think its a urine ifection but my pulse is high"

i asked if she was getting kept in but she doesnt think she is as she is aware of just now...

thought id update u all since we all care about han and bubs alot xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Thanks hun....was thinkin she was guna be the first mumma lol


----------



## hayley x

Its still a little early, lets hope baby stays snug in there!! Glad everything seems to be ok, and hope the high pulse is just cause she was worrying (which u obvo would) xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks for the update huni! 
Please tell her we are thinking about her...


----------



## JeffsWife07

I just signed on for the day and saw the thread about Han. I hope her & baby are doing ok.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im back! :) 
All is fine guys
thanks so much for your kind words x 
i have some sort of a urine infection and on antibiotics..

My first internal.. i was so scared :(:(


----------



## mummy to be

ohhhh what was the internal like???? eeeep that would freak me out! 
But it is great to have you back and know that your ok


----------



## JeffsWife07

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am sooooo happy all is ok Han!!!!

:hug:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Glad all is ok hun, Make sure u rest up then ok!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> ohhhh what was the internal like???? eeeep that would freak me out!
> But it is great to have you back and know that your ok

So embarresing!!! :(:( :cry:

Glad ive had one now.. and ive faced my fears! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Just to let you girls no.. im sill going shopping so dont get to worried about me that im not on that much today ;) x


----------



## jenny_wren

hahaha cant stop a girl shopping that easilly!!

:rofl:

glad you're ok chicken
and ouch about the internal!!
yucky yucky yucky!!
what was wrong with you in 
the end?!?!

:hugs:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

mellly your nursery is STUNNING
i want it lol :rofl: :blush:

cant wait to start mine next week!!
:cloud9::happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> hahaha cant stop a girl shopping that easilly!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> glad you're ok chicken
> and ouch about the internal!!
> yucky yucky yucky!!
> what was wrong with you in
> the end?!?!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xx​

:)
I have like a urine infection & have antibiotics


----------



## danapeter36

Han!!! I hate internals I've had so many now and every time I know what to expect and I still hate that little plastic rocket lmao. 
Oooh Jen I cant wait to see your nursery pics!!!


----------



## jenny_wren

atleast they told you whats wrong with you!!!
went there yesterday ... for monitoring and 
what not and got a bloody parking ticket
im beginning to hate that hospital!!!

but atleast your infection will clear up sooon
:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Han!!! I hate internals I've had so many now and every time I know what to expect and I still hate that little plastic rocket lmao.
> Oooh Jen I cant wait to see your nursery pics!!!

plastic rocket :rofl:

and ill get pics on as soon as its done
might take me a few weeks lol
im a right lazy cow!! :rofl:

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

Tell me about it...I was going to do some stuff today but I dont know if I will now, homes under the hammer is on! Lmao


----------



## Laura--x

Glad your ok hannah :hugs: xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Han!!! I hate internals I've had so many now and every time I know what to expect and I still hate that little plastic rocket lmao.
> Oooh Jen I cant wait to see your nursery pics!!!

PLASTIC ROCKET! :rofl:

I siad to my mum im very proud of my self cos i was shitting it :(:( :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Han!!! I hate internals I've had so many now and every time I know what to expect and I still hate that little plastic rocket lmao.
> Oooh Jen I cant wait to see your nursery pics!!!
> 
> PLASTIC ROCKET! :rofl:
> 
> I siad to my mum im very proud of my self cos i was shitting it :(:( :rofl:Click to expand...

i would have actually ran out the hospital
and i *dont* run!! 

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao, they aren't too nice, esp when you get a doctor you dont understand, he's lovely the doctor at Labour Ward but his accent is so strong and then suddenly he's like 'I do down there?' and I'm like 'What???' lol, the mw has to explain and translate for me!


----------



## jenny_wren

i do down there!!!

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao dont have a clue how he thought I was supposed to understand him!
I see him everytime too, its like fate, were meant to be together. lol.


----------



## lyndsey3010

Aw just catching up on last night, hope your anti biotics kick in soon hun and you feel better.

Have fun shopping!

Its supposed to be my last day at work today although I have decided to work until friday purely as its the end of the month and makes invoicing much easier. I'm not exactly over doing it though if you know what I mean!!

How is everyone else?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh Han I'm so pleased you are okay :hug::hug::hug::hug:
I had a dream you had the baby and I travelled to come visit you in hospital! 
:blush:

I woke up at 2am this morning and didn't get back to sleep until 7.30. RIDICULOUS!! 
I played numerous hours on Dr leyton and the curious village haha 

It is so nice and sunny here today but I have no one to go for a nice walk round the park with :cry: 

xx


----------



## mellllly

jenny_wren said:


> mellly your nursery is STUNNING
> i want it lol :rofl: :blush:
> 
> cant wait to start mine next week!!
> :cloud9::happydance:
> 
> xx​

Thanks - Soo happy it is done! Just want the baby to come now hehe!

Exciting times! :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I want that room! It is soooo cute melllly! (JEALOUS ME... YES!!!!!)

HAPPY 34 WEEKS 8TH APRIL MUMMIES!!!!
:happydance:​


xx


----------



## navarababe

Glad everythings ok han hun x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wooo!
Im very tired.. just got back from shopping 
Spent half my wages in an hour and a half!
Got marc some sexy pants lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo what else did you buy??

Haha what kind of sexy pants?? wink wink

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

would have taken me 10 minutes!!
im going on saturday :D
weeeeeee :happydance:
but thats for house furniture and boring things
oh and nappies!!
what you get in the end?!?!
are they man thongs!??!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: Man Thongs! 

Spent £10 on mini toiltries! :rofl: 

Bought a toiltries bag, plimpsols, Jammys with long bottoms and ones with shorts, Knickers, Myself a going home outfit for hopsital a tracksuit ;) some slipper socks, but realised i got the wrong size! DIV! - and some boxers for marc from Primark
Marc guessed i spent £33 but i spent £33.29 how close is that! :rofl: :) 

&

2 pairs of leggins and a baby vest for baby ots from H&M


----------



## HannahGraceee

Green is Unisex right? ;) ???


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Course it is.. 

Then again I think pink is too :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

sure is lol

a tenner on toiletries!!

plimpsols LOL
:rofl::rofl:
haven't worn them since 
primary p.e lessons!!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Plimpsols are hot ;)


----------



## danapeter36

I need a toiletries bag I am using a tesco carrier bag at the moment lol. I am so stylish!


----------



## jenny_wren

plimpsols *and* tesco bags!!

:rofl::rofl:​:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha now thats hot Jen.
I need some new flat shoes, I always find I step out of them though I have weird sized feet!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Heya!

Glad you're all ok now Han :) I ended up in hospital with the exact same thing, but the drugs do work so it's all good!

And YAY for plimsolls - I live in them and I'm so glad the nasty weather's gone so I can wear them again. 

I'm so bored today... hmm...


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mmm sexy tesco bags :rofl::rofl:

I live in primark ugg boots when I go out.. aren't I just ace :rofl:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Aw I need some more of those Ashy, I broke my last ones from Primark dunno how I did it!!! I am going to schedule in a Primark visit tomorrow when I have my GP appointment, theres no point me going into town and not looking is there!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i live in my primark uggs too ;) brown ones lol


----------



## danapeter36

I had black ones before I broke them...I might treat myself tomorrow!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

FFS!
i got a size up of plimpsols and they dont fit! :hissy:


what toiltries should i have?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I had every colour at one point :blush:
But my brown, black and beige ones have broke :hissy:
I've now just got grey ones! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww!


----------



## danapeter36

I want grey ones thats it, theyll go well with my trackie bottoms haha xxx


----------



## navarababe

why is it all the ugg's from primark break?? lol x


----------



## danapeter36

Lol coz their cheap hehe xxx


----------



## navarababe

lol true, think i might buy a pair 2moro :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey girls,,hope ur all good!!!

Only 2 nights left of work then no more work, then as of next week maternity leave yay!!!

Lovin the uggs i got beige and brown so far luv em lol!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I love them too...I can see myself spending a lil on me tomorrow hehe. Shopping alone aint fun tho, I wish we could all go together with our big bumpys!


----------



## jenny_wren

i got some baby uggs lol
:blush::blush:
infact ive got 2 pairs 
ones on order ....

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

aww dana i love shoppin on my own cos u go where u want nd get wot u want witout havin to bother with anyone else lol


----------



## danapeter36

I do sometimes but atm I prefer company and this is only my 2nd day of mat leave!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I don't really like going shopping on my own either. 
I quite like going shopping with my mum because she never complains when I take ages :blush:

I love doing a whole shopping day trip with at least 1 of my girlies, have lunch (and drinks pre pregnancy) shop, have a giggle, try on really ugly clothes you would never ever buy, have coffee and gossip! 

Sob Sob

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Aw hun!!!
I asked my friend Hayley to come over but she cant :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

There is a lady that should be due on 5th April, that is having an induction on 23rd March.. I don't think she is part of the thread but yeah that will be the first 'april' mummy!!

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

they'll be someone before that!!
thats the first definiate date though

:happydance::happydance:

surprised there hasn't been one already tbh

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls
just been over town
Got some dummies, nipple cream and a changing matt :) x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Is anyone using nipple cream already? I looked at mine the other day when packing my hospital bag and it says to use from the last few months of pregnancy onwards. I haven't started using it and its packed now!
Don't forget all baby stuff is half price in Sainsburys at the moment


----------



## HannahGraceee

It finished yesterday :(:cry:
My luck the day BEFORE i get paid

had my MW at 2:50 aswell didnt get in till 3:30 :shock:

Messure 34 and a half weeks! everything else is fine x


----------



## jenny_wren

yea it did lol:hissy:
and i use the cream now when they
get sore ....

anyone else feel like the babys
trying to come out of their bum
hole - sorry - but i get horrible
pressure right there for ages
hurts to sit and move really
does feel horrible ....:cry:

have you got the hairy lady back han??

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

It can't come out my bum, the piles are blocking the exit :rofl:
Sorry, TMI


----------



## HannahGraceee

No she wasnt there...

had an old woman

plus there was this skanky lady in the waiting room that stunk of piss, had crud in her hair and it was minging!! and had pissed herself there was a patch of piss on the seat and her skirt :|

No offence if that was you jenny :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

lyndsey3010 said:


> It can't come out my bum, the piles are blocking the exit :rofl:
> Sorry, TMI


i want some blocking mine now!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

im soooo jealous!!!

xxx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> No she wasnt there...
> 
> had an old woman
> 
> plus there was this skanky lady in the waiting room that stunk of piss, had crud in her hair and it was minging!! and had pissed herself there was a patch of piss on the seat and her skirt :|
> 
> No offence if that was you jenny :rofl:

so now you've met me!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
i have a weak bladder ALRIGHT!!
and a little dandraff .... 
:rofl:

maybe ive got her tomorrow then
she was the one who sent me to frimley ... :hissy:
she best not do it again!!
then again i prefer her to mine so ...

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> No she wasnt there...
> 
> had an old woman
> 
> plus there was this skanky lady in the waiting room that stunk of piss, had crud in her hair and it was minging!! and had pissed herself there was a patch of piss on the seat and her skirt :|
> 
> No offence if that was you jenny :rofl:
> 
> so now you've met me!!!
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> i have a weak bladder ALRIGHT!!
> and a little dandraff ....
> :rofl:
> 
> maybe ive got her tomorrow then
> she was the one who sent me to frimley ... :hissy:
> she best not do it again!!
> *then again i prefer her to mine so ...*
> xx​Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


:shock:
You prefer her! wtf? x


----------



## danapeter36

Lol just been reading what u girls have been chattin about.
Yeah I am surprised too Jen thought there would have been one April mum by now. If you look at March mums list loads of their babies were born in jan and dec and we havent had that happen to us.


----------



## lyndsey3010

Have you been on yearbookyourself.com? HILARIOUS! I have just done one and made it my FB profile pic - check this out:
 



Attached Files:







n616072454_1505800_4476.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## danapeter36

WHO IS THIS LADY WITH CRUD IN HER HAIR????
Lmao pls say shes not yours or Jens mw, I am dying of laughter right now!


----------



## danapeter36

Lyndsey looking good girlie! Lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

danapeter36 said:


> Lyndsey looking good girlie! Lol

Why thank you!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well we still have 3 days left of Feb so someone could pop.. it just doesn't seem likely. 
We are going to be an odd bunch.. loads of us have scares but our LOs just like to tease us me thinks! 

3 weeks till full term :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Loving the polka dot top its so 1952!


----------



## jenny_wren

haha yea i prefer her she seems 
to know what shes doing
mine just gives me dodgy looks, 
prodes and tell me
to bugger off lol :rofl:

plus yours had a mushstach ...
and it makes me giggle everytime!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

can you imagine if the mw smelt of piss
ewwww
mind you my dentist has the skankyist
teeth ive ever seen LOL

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah coz jacqui is measuring big for her dates, and I am too, and youve had your probs with the fluid and Han with her UTI and Jen with her dodgy wee wee... I do reckon someone will pop early March honestly I think it would be strange if that didnt happen coz its happened in both Jan, Feb and March mums so it would be a bit odd if we were all on time lol


----------



## danapeter36

UGH Jen
My consultant has THREE ROWS OF BROWN TEETH!
I stare at the teeth constantly its so rude! Hes the one who speaks funny too! I want to film him and show all you girls! And he walks like a woman swinging his hips, shexy!!!
Women with mustaches are bad. I had one serve me in Co-op, she looked like Hitler!


----------



## jenny_wren

someones got to sooooon!!
too many things going on atm
either that or we have evil
tormenting/elephant babies!!

:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha very true. 
But we are all an odd bunch.. so many we are all having odd babies :rofl:
Only Joking! 
You know I love you all!!

When my midwife measured me last thursday I was measuring 33 weeks, but then I got measured again on the friday and I was measuring 31 weeks. It completely baffled me! 

I think bump size has a lot to do with how much you eat during the day, because my thursday appointment was at 3pm and my friday one was at 10.30! 

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> UGH Jen
> My consultant has THREE ROWS OF BROWN TEETH!
> I stare at the teeth constantly its so rude! Hes the one who speaks funny too! I want to film him and show all you girls! And he walks like a woman swinging his hips, shexy!!!
> Women with mustaches are bad. I had one serve me in Co-op, she looked like Hitler!


he sounds perfect ... married?!?!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
ewwwwwwwww

hitler works in the co op!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## danapeter36

Hahaha!
I reckon hes gay Jen, sorry to burst ur bubble there youd have been perfect, imagine the future babies!
Yes Hitler does work in co-op and Peter thinks I am weird coz I try and avoid him/her when were in there, he thinks I am mean but sorry I did history at school I know what a wanker Hitler was lmao.
Aw our elephant babies, how cute! Elephants are funny shapes though the trunk would be out easy its the rest of its bulky body!!! xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha just remember if your dentist has bad teeth then it says A LOT about her own dentist!! :rofl:

I hate hairy people.. they seriously freak me out.. like why would you just accept that you have a moustache/beard??

There is a woman that works in a post office in Dans home town and she looks like a man in drag.. like the ugliest drag queen ever.. worse than Cher!! 

MY EYES MY EYES!! 

:rofl::rofl: 

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL

dammit all the best ones are taken
or gay!! shame!!!

:rofl::rofl:

i love hairy manly women
butch lesbians are the BEST
women are sposed to be pretty!!
get a makeover and some high heels!!
:rofl:
plus hairy ladies make me feel
better i might adopt one to
take with me everywhere
i'll look like a damn model against
an ape!!!!!!!!

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

LMAO!!! JEN!!!
Peter and I were in Superdrug and Peter said to me 'OMG there is an actual beast over there'.
Sure enough buying nail varnish was a he-she. She was about 6 foot, huge shoulders, wearing tight jeans with boxers bunched up underneath and showing over the top and it had a square black wig on, square fringe, and red lipstick and omg I cried when he-she asked the sales assistant in a DEEP voice 'Where do you keep your cotton buds lovely young man'.
I was wetting myself!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ooo actually there is a really hairy woman that works in a post office in lincoln..
What is it about post offices and hairy/drag queen like people??
Seriously this woman has hair on her arms longer than most blokes have on their heads!!

Gosh I'm such a moo :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

OMG, it may be an ape!!!
I hate post offices, waiting ages in queues I get so impatient and just walk out!


----------



## jenny_wren

*worlds hairiest woman!!!*

she even has a fringe!!!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o71/society_sux/hairiest_woman_in_the_world.jpg​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol its me! God i have hair everywhere! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm actually crying because of that pic!!

Han go get a shave :rofl::rofl:

I've always wondered how.. 

https://www.wowozanga.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/world-record-longest-fingernails.jpg

She wipes her bum?!?!?
Or does anything at all for that matter.. especially anything sexual!!

:muaha:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Chel.. (I know you are spying)

Are you okay?? What happened at the scan?? 
:hugs:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

YUCK!!! SCARRED FOR LIFE NOW ASHY THANKS!!!
Lmao shes got a fringe!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

danapeter36 said:


> YUCK!!! SCARRED FOR LIFE NOW ASHY THANKS!!!
> Lmao shes got a fringe!

:rofl::rofl:

How have you not seen her before.. BLUGH!!

Well we were talking about freaks and she definitely fits the conversation!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

off question..
How many pads in your hospital bag?


----------



## danapeter36

Oh shes a fox!
Better not show peter that pic! Lmao


----------



## danapeter36

Got 2 packs in mine, so 20 :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've got 20 specifically for hospital too (Even though I actually have 50)

I haven't even decided what bag to take with me!!

xx


----------



## danapeter36

lol I also have 50, but yeah my mw said 20 was more than enough xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I tried to see if all my stuff could fit in my dotty bag 
but cant

i got slipper socks and got the rong size :(:(
got size 3-5 insted of 5-9 :(:(


----------



## hayley x

I onli have 10 :( wishful thinking hahaha!! haven got anything else for my bag other than one pack of pads, 1 pair of pjs cotton wool and nipple cream haha!! 

hope everyones okay!

xx


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Chel.. (I know you are spying)
> 
> Are you okay?? What happened at the scan??
> :hugs:
> 
> xx


aww sorry hun, had real bad day!!!! and just wanna :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## hayley x

awww :hugs: :hugs: hope everythings okay xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Chel.. (I know you are spying)
> 
> Are you okay?? What happened at the scan??
> :hugs:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> aww sorry hun, had real bad day!!!! and just wanna :hissy::hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

Awww whats wrong?? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Jenny?
what time are the antinatal appointments?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:hug::hug:

I hope you are okay 

We are all here for you 

xx


----------



## chel27

had my scan today :-( and it is confirmed i have placenta previa (completely covering my cervix) sso have c section booked for 30th March!!! but i also have to be admitted into hospital from 36 weeks till the 39 weeks when i have my c section becaus i have major placenta previa i have a risk of a very heavy bleed :cry::cry::cry: before and after baby born. they were reluctant to let me go home today as I have already had 2 previous bleeds!!:hissy::hissy:

i also had to sign a consent form saying i give them permission to do a hysecteromy (sp) if needed whilst performing the c section if i bleed to much!!!:hissy::hissy: im soooooo scared guys!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohhh hunny :(:( 
I can only imagine how you feel :( :cry:
I hope they dont have to preform a hysecteromy :cry: 
Nearly in tears myself :( I hope your ok x x x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh my gosh sweetie!! 
:hug::hug::hug:

Impossible I know but try not to think about the whole hysterectomy, it is only a pre-caution they want to cover their own backs! 
At least when you are in hospital you will be well and truly looked after and it is the best place for you and baby!! 

Huge huge huge hugs :hug::hug::hug::hug:

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh my god chel massive hugs to you that must have been a massive shock. Keeping everything crossed for you, try to stay positive. 
How come they aren't doing the c section until 38 weeks if the bleed risk is high? Guess there is a reason for not bringing it forward.
Hope u r ok
X


----------



## chel27

thanks hannah babe!!! i just cant believe the bad luck i seem to have with pegnancies :-( so im now worrying about heamhoraging (sp) whic could happen at any time!!!! plus i dont want to leave my OH and son for 3 weeks or more :hissy::hissy::hissy: so i aked them about delivering baby earlier to avoid the risk of bleeding but the consultant advised against it as it isnt safe for baby!!! it feels like waiting for the worst to happen :hissy::hissy:


----------



## chel27

lyndsey3010 said:


> How come they aren't doing the c section until 38 weeks if the bleed risk is high? Guess there is a reason for not bringing it forward.
> X


39 weeks c section hun and they said its to much of a risk to baby if born early!!! but obviously if something did happen to me inbetween that time they would deliver immediatly and baby would go in scbu (sp)


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Jenny?
> what time are the antinatal appointments?

at the school ......
7-9

i missed 2 of mine though!!
:dohh:

x​


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh my god chel massive hugs to you that must have been a massive shock. Keeping everything crossed for you, try to stay positive. 
How come they aren't doing the c section until 38 weeks if the bleed risk is high? Guess there is a reason for not bringing it forward.
Hope u r ok
X


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Jenny?
> what time are the antinatal appointments?
> 
> at the school ......
> 7-9
> 
> i missed 2 of mine though!!
> :dohh:
> 
> x​Click to expand...

Good! my MW is a twat

wrote 7:30 till 9:30 if i would not have asked you or the butterflys place i would have been 30 mins late!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aw chel hope its all ok for you, but least they are making sure your taken care of and know what has to be done!!! We're all here for you hun xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> thanks hannah babe!!! i just cant believe the bad luck i seem to have with pegnancies :-( so im now worrying about heamhoraging (sp) whic could happen at any time!!!! plus i dont want to leave my OH and son for 3 weeks or more :hissy::hissy::hissy: so i aked them about delivering baby earlier to avoid the risk of bleeding but the consultant advised against it as it isnt safe for baby!!! it feels like waiting for the worst to happen :hissy::hissy:

:(
Your be in my thoughts everyday hun! 
I know your be ok your a little fighter! :) x


----------



## danapeter36

Chel I am so sorry sweetheart...don't know what to say :( I know you hate hospitals so a three week stay is going to drive you mad :(
I will text you every day hundreds hun, I will make it my mission.
**Sobs**
Love you Chel!!! I hope you know that xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Chel:hugs:

My friend found out when she was pregnant with her daughter she had a grade 4 placenta previa(dont know if thats the same as you?) when she had a bleed at 31/32 weeks and she was also hospitalised and booked in for a section.
Glad they spotted it and your will be in the best hands being in the hospital in the last few weeks even though its crappy all the same.
Oh she had her section and all was fine and good!

:hugs:

Emma.x


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Chel I am so sorry sweetheart...don't know what to say :( I know you hate hospitals so a three week stay is going to drive you mad :(
> I will text you every day hundreds hun, I will make it my mission.
> **Sobs**
> Love you Chel!!! I hope you know that xxx

I love you aswell Chell x


----------



## chel27

awwwww thank you girls, you have really cheered me up  i couldnt have a better circle of friends!!! obviously one of my worst fears is having a heavy bleed as this could be critical for me and baby :-( 
i really need to stop looking on google (its horrific what you find) :cry::cry:


oh god im so sorry hannah i was also ment to say im soooooo glad your ok and that the infection clears up soon!!! i was thinking bout you today xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> awwwww thank you girls, you have really cheered me up  i couldnt have a better circle of friends!!! obviously one of my worst fears is having a heavy bleed as this could be critical for me and baby :-(
> i really need to stop looking on google (its horrific what you find) :cry::cry:
> 
> 
> *oh god im so sorry hannah i was also ment to say im soooooo glad your ok and that the infection clears up soon!!! i was thinking bout you today xxx*

Oh dont be such a ninny! lol! 
Dont be sorry for not saying, worry about you Not me!!!! Silly Lady :dohh: lol x x x x


----------



## navarababe

thinking about you chel, hope ur ok. :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

aww chel :hugs: at least being in hospital from 36 weeks your in the best place for you and your baby. thinking of you xxxx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> awwwww thank you girls, you have really cheered me up  i couldnt have a better circle of friends!!! obviously one of my worst fears is having a heavy bleed as this could be critical for me and baby :-(
> i really need to stop looking on google (its horrific what you find) :cry::cry:
> 
> 
> *oh god im so sorry hannah i was also ment to say im soooooo glad your ok and that the infection clears up soon!!! i was thinking bout you today xxx*
> 
> Oh dont be such a ninny! lol!
> Dont be sorry for not saying, worry about you Not me!!!! Silly Lady :dohh: lol x x x xClick to expand...


i would rather focus on you and other pople than worry myself to death about my own situation xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> awwwww thank you girls, you have really cheered me up  i couldnt have a better circle of friends!!! obviously one of my worst fears is having a heavy bleed as this could be critical for me and baby :-(
> i really need to stop looking on google (its horrific what you find) :cry::cry:
> 
> 
> *oh god im so sorry hannah i was also ment to say im soooooo glad your ok and that the infection clears up soon!!! i was thinking bout you today xxx*
> 
> Oh dont be such a ninny! lol!
> Dont be sorry for not saying, worry about you Not me!!!! Silly Lady :dohh: lol x x x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i would rather focus on you and other pople than worry myself to death about my own situation xxxClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohh and congratulations chell lol you posted post number 5000 in this thread lolx


----------



## chel27

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: now theres something to celebrate!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey chel, I posted on your other post. I'm sure all will be well, be holding on for you and hoping that naugty placenta behaves. Just be sure not to do anything strenous, the good news is they let you home, albeit reluctantly so they must be a little less concerned if you know what i mean! 

Also I'm sure baby would be fine even at this stage, they say full developed lungs etc at 34 weeks just class 37 as full term, I am sure they think it's best for you right now to keep you both cosy and together, cos they cld induce you at 37 weeks without too much risk to baby!

Huge hugs, am sure it will not come to whole hysterectomy thing, they know what they're doing and it is last case scenario, but man i would of hated to be in that situe.

Anyway PMA positive mental attitude, youwill be fine, and the worse case will be the boredom of stayin in hospital for three weeks! LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG...2 weeks till fulltermage! ;) x


----------



## jenny_wren

full terms 37 weeks isn't it?!?!​


----------



## Shinning_Star

I KNow! eek! haha. 35 days!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> I KNow! eek! haha. 35 days!

:) Woop x


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL but bet i'll still be here at 41+4. HAHA hoping for 39+5 though


----------



## HannahGraceee

FFS!
ive gained another 3 pounds!!!!!!!!!!

i cant stop gaining weight like this!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

It'll be fine, you can't help it third tri you gain alot of weight. they say it apparently tethers off at 35 weeks, so don't worry sweets!


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies 
How are you all? 
How are you feeling Hannah??? Better i hope.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Much better thanks hun :) x

How are you?


----------



## navarababe

How is everyone 2nite? u feeling a bit better han hun? x


----------



## hayley x

Heyy :) 

How are you?

I have belly ache its onli just started but dunno why its hurtin. 

xxx


----------



## navarababe

aww hun hope it gets better soon hun. x


----------



## hayley x

I think baby is just gettin heavy in there so its just the pressure!! 

hows your day been?? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

does any one no the lottery numbers?


----------



## mummy to be

Hannah - i am going well today.... kinda really over work but i think that is cause tomorrow is my last day... I cant wait to finish and just relax and slowly pack our house to get ready to move.... 

Yes i have a sore belly today as well.. i really think she is running out of room in there :(


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> had my scan today :-( and it is confirmed i have placenta previa (completely covering my cervix) sso have c section booked for 30th March!!! but i also have to be admitted into hospital from 36 weeks till the 39 weeks when i have my c section becaus i have major placenta previa i have a risk of a very heavy bleed :cry::cry::cry: before and after baby born. they were reluctant to let me go home today as I have already had 2 previous bleeds!!:hissy::hissy:
> 
> i also had to sign a consent form saying i give them permission to do a hysecteromy (sp) if needed whilst performing the c section if i bleed to much!!!:hissy::hissy: im soooooo scared guys!!!!

Oh god Chel I am so sorry to hear about this, you must be scared but we're all here for you even though some of us are a little further away than others! 

But your in the best place and they will look after you and baby, its amazing what they can do, we will be thinking of you on 30th March sweetie x :hug:


----------



## chel27

awwww thanks melanie sweets  you girls are amazing!!! thinking positive is the way to go


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mcdonalds is the devil :(


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey everyone,

I just can't keep up with this place - I go away for a few hours and about a million posts have gone up... I blame Han =P

Sorry to hear about your problems Chel... but like everyone's said, we're all here for support/hugs/ranting at :) I know what's secretly worrying you about going in to hospital for all that time though... you'll have to find a quiet corner so you can hide your secret obsession (or has that stopped now?! Hehe)!

I'm suffering with some lovely rib-kicks tonight, not to mention the heartburn. I've a feeling I won't be getting to sleep any time soon.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I need to have an early morning moan (like always)

Dan took me to the cinema last night to see He's just not that into you.. good film!
I was in agony the whole way through it, it has now got to the point where if I'm sat up for more than 10 minutes I'm in agony. I am now spending the next few weeks in bed as much as possible. 

I keep thinking I'm so not going to be able to handle labour, I can't even handle my backache etc (however baby is pushing my ribs out my back so it is V.V.V painful) 

I then woke up at 2am (after getting to sleep at about midnight) and have been awake ever since. 

By the time this baby comes I'm going to have grey hair, HUGE eye bags and generally look like sh*t. Not a day goes by when I'm not crying my eyes out. 

I'm also now suffering so bad with heartburn and my appetite is officially reduced to nothing. I don't even want chips or hot cross buns. I know SCARY!! 

And I continue to feel awful because I'm always complaining and moaning to Dan, I'm always crying my eyes out and I just don't seem excited about meeting baby. 

I am SO excited I just want baby to stop hurting me, (And for baby to come at 37 weeks!.. yeah wishful thinking!!) I want to be smiley again and be able to move without screaming!

Hmm think that is everything for now :blush::rofl::cry:

I know I'm awful, I should just accept that this is the way things will be but I can't survive off no food and a couple of hours sleep a night :cry:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwwww hunn :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

No one asked me why i think Mcdonalds is the devil.. so im gonna just tell you!!! - -

I had mcdonalds last night.. Quater pounder with cheese meal and a pot of BBQ and a pot of Ketcup guess how many calories???? 


1300!!! :|


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hahaha I already knew that! 
And I still eat them. 
Well I won't post pregnancy but I do now :blush:

We are meant to have like 2300 cals a day at the moment.. I know I don't eat anywhere near that, probably drink that daily in lucozade though :rofl:

Are you okay Han?

Sorry about my rant earlier, I'm getting really down now, I'm worried I'm starting to get depression :cry:

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

I want a 1/4 pounder with cheese meal!! I've not had Mcd's for ages, I think it is defintely calling. Bring on the calories!!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I need to have an early morning moan (like always)
> 
> Dan took me to the cinema last night to see He's just not that into you.. good film!
> I was in agony the whole way through it, it has now got to the point where if I'm sat up for more than 10 minutes I'm in agony. I am now spending the next few weeks in bed as much as possible.
> 
> I keep thinking I'm so not going to be able to handle labour, I can't even handle my backache etc (however baby is pushing my ribs out my back so it is V.V.V painful)
> 
> I then woke up at 2am (after getting to sleep at about midnight) and have been awake ever since.
> 
> By the time this baby comes I'm going to have grey hair, HUGE eye bags and generally look like sh*t. Not a day goes by when I'm not crying my eyes out.
> 
> I'm also now suffering so bad with heartburn and my appetite is officially reduced to nothing. I don't even want chips or hot cross buns. I know SCARY!!
> 
> And I continue to feel awful because I'm always complaining and moaning to Dan, I'm always crying my eyes out and I just don't seem excited about meeting baby.
> 
> I am SO excited I just want baby to stop hurting me, (And for baby to come at 37 weeks!.. yeah wishful thinking!!) I want to be smiley again and be able to move without screaming!
> 
> Hmm think that is everything for now :blush::rofl::cry:
> 
> I know I'm awful, I should just accept that this is the way things will be but I can't survive off no food and a couple of hours sleep a night :cry:
> 
> xx

I'm getting really worried about labour too, not from the pain point of view but because I am just so energyless (clearly not a word but you konw what I mean!) all the time. Just walking upstairs I get out of breath and dizzy and I think wow, imagine no sleep for 2 days due to contractions and then going through labour? Where on earth do you get the energy from?

Its so hard to be excited when you are in pain thats for sure
X


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hahaha I already knew that!
> And I still eat them.
> Well I won't post pregnancy but I do now :blush:
> 
> We are meant to have like 2300 cals a day at the moment.. I know I don't eat anywhere near that, probably drink that daily in lucozade though :rofl:
> 
> Are you okay Han?
> 
> Sorry about my rant earlier, I'm getting really down now, I'm worried I'm starting to get depression :cry:
> 
> xx

Im not gonna eat them post pregnancy too lol 

I think i eat way over that! :| i so much of a pig :( lol 

Yeh im good thanks you??

Dont worry hun :hugs: - i was just wondering if this rant was going to disapear too :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Changing Matt :) x 
Do you like my changing matt?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohhh & 33 days till april guys! :shock:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thank you ladies :hug:

I wonder if they will let you drink red bull during labour.. because that is the only way I shall have any energy :rofl:

I know it isn't but April just seems so long away.. I think if someone had given birth by now/soon we would all be like 'OH MY GOD it could be us at any point' 
But it doesn't look like anyone is going to pop until at least late March :hissy:

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww that mat is so cute Han!!

We have got the 'I love my bear' one from babiesrus.. we was going to go for winnie the pooh.. but it wasn't cute enough :blush:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Thank you ladies :hug:
> 
> I wonder if they will let you drink red bull during labour.. because that is the only way I shall have any energy :rofl:
> 
> I know it isn't but April just seems so long away.. I think if someone had given birth by now/soon we would all be like 'OH MY GOD it could be us at any point'
> But it doesn't look like anyone is going to pop until at least late March :hissy:
> 
> xx

At my hospital they give you free lucaszade (sp) sport :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> Changing Matt :) x
> Do you like my changing matt?

Love it, well cute!!

I am going to baby show in London this weekend, can't wait! We got free tickets as its sponsored by Volvo and my OH used to be a sales manager for them. Nice to still get some perks from his old job! Hoping to get the last few bits and pieces there, if not its off to Mothercare and Mamas and Papas for me next week!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Aww that mat is so cute Han!!
> 
> We have got the 'I love my bear' one from babiesrus.. we was going to go for winnie the pooh.. but it wasn't cute enough :blush:
> 
> xx

Awww! :cloud9:

Im scared to go to my antinatal class on tuesday :(:( lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh my god I love Lucozade Sport!

What snacks are you packing in your hospital bag?


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Changing Matt :) x
> Do you like my changing matt?
> 
> Love it, well cute!!
> 
> I am going to baby show in London this weekend, can't wait! We got free tickets as its sponsored by Volvo and my OH used to be a sales manager for them. Nice to still get some perks from his old job! Hoping to get the last few bits and pieces there, if not its off to Mothercare and Mamas and Papas for me next week!Click to expand...

Lucky!


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Aww that mat is so cute Han!!
> 
> We have got the 'I love my bear' one from babiesrus.. we was going to go for winnie the pooh.. but it wasn't cute enough :blush:
> 
> xx
> 
> Awww! :cloud9:
> 
> Im scared to go to my antinatal class on tuesday :(:( lolClick to expand...

Is that your first one? I had mine the other week, 3 hrs on Valentines day morning and 2 hrs in the evening of the 16th. Didn't really learn anything new but it was definitely worth going to. Was great to talk about the pain relief side of things and side effects of each drug - made me even more determined to do it with just gas and air!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have no idea if my hospital gives you anything.. I highly doubt it though.. I'm addicted to normal lucozade (and a bottle of it has just fizzed all over me.. I'm orange haha) 

I know I'm taking loads of lucozade and possibly some red bulls. 
Snack wise it depends what I can stand at the time.. but it will basically be crap eg.. chocolate! and possibly some dried fruit or something.

what about you??

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm thinking some sweets to suck on as I think we will be getting dry mouths. But I'm like you, have absolutely no appetite whatsoever and really can't see me wanting to eat in labour. Drink yes. I read somewhere about energy sweets but they taste nasty so not sure I will want them anyway!! Might shove in some chocolate and crisps in case I am hungary and if I want anything else then Rick will be going to the nearest shop!!

So hard to think about food when you never fancy any!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han don't be scared, it will all be fine!

I've got to wait until 11th March! .. Last minute much :rofl:

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

lyndsey3010 said:


> I'm thinking some sweets to suck on as I think we will be getting dry mouths. But I'm like you, have absolutely no appetite whatsoever and really can't see me wanting to eat in labour. Drink yes. I read somewhere about energy sweets but they taste nasty so not sure I will want them anyway!! Might shove in some chocolate and crisps in case I am hungary and if I want anything else then Rick will be going to the nearest shop!!
> 
> So hard to think about food when you never fancy any!

Mmm fab idea.. huge huge huge bags of sweets! 

Post birth I will be like 'Dan, mcdonalds now!' :rofl:

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

The MLU where I plan to have baby has a kitchen area and you can help yourself, toast could be a winner as well, Have had peanut butter and toast every day since being pregnant, don't see why I should stop in labour!!

Wow 11th March is a bit late!!

I am officially on maternity leave next week wooooooo hoooooooooooooooo. So far:

Monday - Midwife
Tuesday - Hairdressers, my roots are longer than my hair!
Wednesday - Bluewater to meet my auntie for lunch
Thursday - nothing
Friday - friend and her 5 month girl coming for lunch
Saturday - dog walking and lunch with friends, dinner with other friends
Sunday - Having a duvet day at a friends house watching Gossip Girl back to back and eating chocolate!

God I love maternity leave!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol i should be fine, the person running it is the same person that runs my teen mums classes lol

im gonna buy about 10 bottles of luzacade but ill proberly drink em all while im at home cos im trying not to labour in the hopsital - the beds hurt my bum :(

& i donno if this is right but wouldnt sucky sweets me dangerous during labour?


----------



## HannahGraceee

What im doing..!
27th feb - Teen Mummys Group
28th feb - Work & Girly Night at My friends 
1st March - Marcs coming over to watch Football ;)
3rd March - Aantinatal classes with marc
5th and the 6th march - Marcs sleeping over ;)
6th - Teen Mummys Group
7th March - work
10th March - Antinatal classes with marc
11 March - Midwife appoinment (36 weeks)
13th March - Teen Mummys Group
14th March - Work
17th March - Antinatal class with marc
21st March - LAST DAY OF WORK!
24th March - LAST ANTINATAL APPOINMENT
25th March - Midwife appoinment (38 weeks)
8th april - LAST MIDWIFE APPOINMENT (40 WEEKS) 
8th april DUE DATE
Thats what im doing till im due.. :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

You are the same as me, fill up the diary and make time go as quickly as possible!!!

I have a spa day booked on the 14th and I can't wait. Rick is off on a stag day, go karting and at the dogs (much to my disapproval as I get on my high horse over animal rights) and I am going to the local spa with my friend. It was buy one get one free so for £50 I'm having manicure, pedicure, prenatal massage, lunch and all day use of the pools, jacuzzi etc. Won't be using the sauna and steam room, but I am deifnitely going to give in to the temptation of the bubbles!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I want tomorrow to hurry up and come so my consultant can shed some light on my situation. 

I'll be doing the same Han, I shall stay at home as much as possible, I hate hospitals, they are evil and full of sick people (I always think of movies like 'dawn of the dead' when I'm in hospitals.. zombies arghhh haha) 

I really need to start updating my ipod!! 

Gosh lyndsey you are all busy busy busy.. my weeks consist of laying in bed, laying in bed and laying in bed. 

I need to buy the rest of my hospital bag/baby's things and I need to wash everything. Oh Dan and I also need to hire a van to bring my furniture back from Leicester one weekend (think that shall have to be not this weekend but next weekend) 

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh there is lots of laying in bed too - I am addicted to Gossip Girl and still have a season and a half of that to watch!!

What time is your appointment with consultant?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

And you are busy busy busy too Han!! 

Mine.. 

Today - Going to Leicester with mummy
Tomorrow - Hospital for scan
Saturday - I shall start washing everything
Sunday - Dans nieces birthday party
2nd March - Ring landlord to discuss everything
7th March - Hire Van to bring things back from Leicester
8th - Sort out bedroom
9th - Sort out bedroom
10th - Sort out bedroom
11th - Active birth workshop
12th - Go shopping in town with mum
13th - Continue sorting everything out
14th - Grandma and Granddads 50th wedding anniversary party
15th - Probably go see Dans family

That is it. I just need to know what the heck is happening from the hospital first! 

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

lyndsey3010 said:


> Oh there is lots of laying in bed too - I am addicted to Gossip Girl and still have a season and a half of that to watch!!
> 
> What time is your appointment with consultant?

It is at 11.25, scan first & then consultant appointment afterwards. 

Last week we were waiting ages for the scan and for the consultant.. I constantly felt like I was going to pass out.. why they make hospitals SO hot I do not know!! 

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh there is lots of laying in bed too - I am addicted to Gossip Girl and still have a season and a half of that to watch!!
> 
> What time is your appointment with consultant?
> 
> It is at 11.25, scan first & then consultant appointment afterwards.
> 
> Last week we were waiting ages for the scan and for the consultant.. I constantly felt like I was going to pass out.. why they make hospitals SO hot I do not know!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I was exactly the same at my ante natal, I knew it was going ot be hot so wore a t shirt but I felt soooooooo rough and thought I was going to pass out. I got escorted out the class by the student midwife and taken to the post natal ward to have BP done. The midwives up there were so rude. Thank god i am not planning on having baby there!

Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow...

I'm so jealous you still have grandparents :-( I was very close to one of my nan's who died suddenly from a blood clot in 2005. Her maiden name was Bell so if we have a girl she is getting Belle as her middle name. As much as I love my nan, we didn't fancy using her first name - Jean!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im so tired!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I only have them on my mums side (they got married and had mum 6 months later) but I couldn't imagine it any other way. 

:hug::hug: for you hun... they will all be looking from wherever they are and smiling down on baby when it is born!!

Grr I keep reading about leaking fluid and what not.. I'm such a worrier!!

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> Im so tired!

Me too. I have to go to sainsburys as rick's parents are coming on for dinner and I have nothing to cook them! So I'm thinking sainsburys, mcdonalds drive thru, siesta!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Mum said we can walk the dogs today! 

ARGHHH! :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Mum said we can walk the dogs today!
> 
> ARGHHH! :(

I went for my first dog walk in 2 weeks this morning and it was great! Rick has been doing it as I usually meet my mum in the mornings and go with her and her little dog but they have been on hols. I don't walk Arni on my own as my BP gets so low I feel faint a lot and would hate to pass out in a field on my own. I soooo missed my walks, done it every day at least twice a day for almost 5 years (can't believe my little baby is going to be 5!!!) and to not do it for 2 weeks was a killer.

What sort of dogs have you got?


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Mum said we can walk the dogs today!
> 
> ARGHHH! :(
> 
> I went for my first dog walk in 2 weeks this morning and it was great! Rick has been doing it as I usually meet my mum in the mornings and go with her and her little dog but they have been on hols. I don't walk Arni on my own as my BP gets so low I feel faint a lot and would hate to pass out in a field on my own. I soooo missed my walks, done it every day at least twice a day for almost 5 years (can't believe my little baby is going to be 5!!!) and to not do it for 2 weeks was a killer.
> 
> What sort of dogs have you got?Click to expand...

A yorkshire terrorer (sp) and a yorkshire terrorer (sp) mix with something else 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/85256-hannahgracee-pregnancy-journal-x-9.html

Pics on that page :) x


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Mum said we can walk the dogs today!
> 
> ARGHHH! :(
> 
> I went for my first dog walk in 2 weeks this morning and it was great! Rick has been doing it as I usually meet my mum in the mornings and go with her and her little dog but they have been on hols. I don't walk Arni on my own as my BP gets so low I feel faint a lot and would hate to pass out in a field on my own. I soooo missed my walks, done it every day at least twice a day for almost 5 years (can't believe my little baby is going to be 5!!!) and to not do it for 2 weeks was a killer.
> 
> What sort of dogs have you got?Click to expand...
> 
> A yorkshire terrorer (sp) and a yorkshire terrorer (sp) mix with something else
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/85256-hannahgracee-pregnancy-journal-x-9.html
> 
> Pics on that page :) xClick to expand...

OH MY GOD they are sooooooooooooo cute!!! I have just got to steal Bailey though!! I love him! I had two boxers, (biri and arni get it?!!!) my my little sweety Biri had to be put down when she was about 18months old as she was poorly. It was so heartbreaking to see Arni so lost without his buddy and for a long time I thought about getting him a little playmate, something like Bailey size so that Arni can still be "top dog" (he feels threatened by dogs bigger than him). But now with baby on the way it would be silly to get another so he will have to make do with mummy cuddles instead!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol 
Bailey isnt that small any more :( wish he was.. hes a little gaurd god lol! hates men.. if marcs wearing jeans (He never wears them really) Bailey attacks him, and if marc play hits me, bailey attacks him :rofl: 

Tia has got really attached to me since being pregnant.. i pretend she my baby and hold her like a baby :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> lol
> Bailey isnt that small any more :( wish he was.. hes a little gaurd god lol! hates men.. if marcs wearing jeans (He never wears them really) Bailey attacks him, and if marc play hits me, bailey attacks him :rofl:
> 
> Tia has got really attached to me since being pregnant.. i pretend she my baby and hold her like a baby :rofl:

She is so going in the buggy for a push around isn't she???? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> lol
> Bailey isnt that small any more :( wish he was.. hes a little gaurd god lol! hates men.. if marcs wearing jeans (He never wears them really) Bailey attacks him, and if marc play hits me, bailey attacks him :rofl:
> 
> Tia has got really attached to me since being pregnant.. i pretend she my baby and hold her like a baby :rofl:
> 
> She is so going in the buggy for a push around isn't she???? :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I tried to swaddle her! - i always surport her head tho :rofl: ;)


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> lol
> Bailey isnt that small any more :( wish he was.. hes a little gaurd god lol! hates men.. if marcs wearing jeans (He never wears them really) Bailey attacks him, and if marc play hits me, bailey attacks him :rofl:
> 
> Tia has got really attached to me since being pregnant.. i pretend she my baby and hold her like a baby :rofl:
> 
> She is so going in the buggy for a push around isn't she???? :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I tried to swaddle her! - i always surport her head tho :rofl: ;)Click to expand...

I'm only jealous as my boy is too big!

Right, golden arches here I come............... :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
have fun eating all them calaries! :rofl: :) x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies, 

took ma dog out for first time in couple weeks aswell yest (my sis and mum bin walkin him) and ended up screamin at some man who went to kick my dog for goin near him i was not impressed lol!!!

Anywaysssss i have great news! I GOT MY FLAT 2DAY!!!!
Went to view it, its one bedroom but huge and i love it and said yes to it straight away now i just have to wait to get the keys!!! 
Yippeeeee, finally!!! xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: for the flatt hunn!! :)

I read it as some man actually kicked your dog! was about to go mad! - :hissy: he sounds like a twatty man for even going to kick it! :hissy: xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

I no why walk thru a park if ur afraid of dogs silly twit! But he gave me some EVIL EVIL stare aswell kinda scared me a bit and if i wasnnt pregnant i wuda punched him lol (ok maybe not) but i find being pregnant makes me more wary of confrontation in case i get in a fight.......have u noticed that???


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> I no why walk thru a park if ur afraid of dogs silly twit! But he gave me some EVIL EVIL stare aswell kinda scared me a bit and if i wasnnt pregnant i wuda punched him lol (ok maybe not) but i find being pregnant makes me more wary of confrontation in case i get in a fight.......have u noticed that???

me too!
I try not to go anywhere by myself, just in case some one starts somthing lol

or 

i scare myself.. what if some one on the bus is a scarzed murder just to murder pregnant ladys! :cry:


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girlies!

I started my hospital bag - woohoo! 

Mum bought me this little trundly thing on wheels with a handle 'cause she says neither of us will be able to carry it, and also she said it's "So you..." I wondered what she meant until I got it out of the car - it's animal print!!! 

I also got 2 nighties that I'm absolutely never gonna wear again... One of them is vile, and green. The other is actually ok, but it's still a nightie! (That's animal print too :))

Also got a dressing gown that came with matching PJs, and my mum's a cheeky sod 'cause she's had the PJs!

I dunno what to do with myself today... I have loads of work I could be getting on with, but can't be bothered!


----------



## lyndsey3010

It is soooo hard to find even half decent front opening nighties isn't it. I ended up getting a couple in Bhs, they were slightly less granny grunt than M&S but are a very long way from attractive!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohhh mine front opening ones are from primark! £3 

ones got love hearts on it.. and one has roses lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

I have one with roses! We don't have a Primark which I'm gutted about.

Oh and my McD's was sooooooo disappointing. Worst 1300 calories ever!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol i fancy macds or even burger king...mmm

im not a nighty person u reckon i can just wear pjs an take the bottoms off when in labour??? what u reckon??


----------



## lyndsey3010

I have a really old hideous hair dye stained nightie for labour which I can't believe I still own and will be thrown away after labour! And got the front opening ones for feeding when still in hospital/early days when I am expecting a lot of visitors and am not banking on being showered and dressed!
I would go with whatever you are comfortable in in labour. I'm really after a water birth so will be dying to strip off and jump in the water anyway!


----------



## penguin77

Im a PJ's girl but i think a nighty will have to do for labour as it makes sense......and i'm thinking i'll get so hot in hospital that PJs will make me overheat post labour.....so i'm going to buy another nighty from matalan...at £5 they'e cheap and will get binned later on.

xx


----------



## Cymrukelz

ooh im going to be going to primark for my nighties then- oh i was just going to get a night shirt- the long ones as they look quite funky!
ok through birth you wear a baggy tshirt or nightie- few coz the thought of being completley in the nuddy i wouldnt like- but then when the baby is born it has to go straight on to your body for skin to skin- so im guessing you gota take it all off anyway then :S x


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> I have one with roses! We don't have a Primark which I'm gutted about.
> 
> Oh and my McD's was sooooooo disappointing. Worst 1300 calories ever!

:rofl:
:muaha:

Mine wasnt as good as i expected last night either!


----------



## Janisdkh

Wow we have to wear hospital gowns to give birth in :o I wonder if I can wear my own. Gosh that would be so much better. As soon as I know I have GD I am packing my bags lol but for now I think it is too early? I am 32 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im sooo Happy! :):) :happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

:) I am glad your happy Han! Share the happiness!!!

I walked miles today, and I mean miles. My bus route ended short of my village unexpectedly and since I dont drive I had to walk all the way home :(
Plus Primark didn't have any Uggs, nice shoes, but my feet are all swollen and preggers so I cant buy them now :(
Bought some granny pants but thats not fun now is it.
Had a look at the sexy underwear and felt stupid lol.
Then no-one got off their fat arses for a pregnant woman at the bus station while I waited an HOUR for my bus. Except a little old lady..so we both gave everyone the evils and shared the seat!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im finally getting my income surport sorted!! :):) x + i can defo get my quinny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:

with the £500 i can get once im on income surport!! wooo! x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Congrats Han! 
Lucky devil!!

Aww Dana people are SO rude :hug::hug::hug:

I've moved my belongings back from Leicester, can't believe I own SO much stuff :blush:

Going to be a busy bee for ages trying to get it all sorted :happydance:

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

AWWW, first off, Queen Mummy - It's ok to completly moan and hate pregnancy, lol it's hardly the best thing on earth, I've yet to meet one of these mummies who copletly bloom with no aches and pains! I would suggest some activia yoghurts for heartburn I've bene sufferng majorly and these hav eased it quite alot. Also don't forget can't od on gaviscon! LOL And it does help albeit only for a little while. Hot cross buns are the worst for heartburn, cos of the spice in them! SO just try and eat mild stuff, I live on tuc biscuits and cream cheese! LOL! Ready salted crisps are also good for not irritating heart burn. As for sleeping, hmmm I'm trying to suss that one out still, but loads of pillows and space I think! 

When you go into labour you will not believe the strength you find, LOL YOu just seem to muster up all this energy! I had a 26 hour labour and only got tired after 20 hours and then had a epidural caught abt two hours sleep and was ready to push again. My little boy was born I had two hours kip and was wide awake. It really is amazing where it comes from, as for the pain, well thats what pain relief is all about, I had tens to start with, then gas and air, which was fine. It was only cos it was so long I had an epi, there's also pethidine of course, and no shame in taking advantage of it. Honestly this bit is hard, but you'll be fine, don't fear!

I think it was jacqui congrats on your flat hooray!

And also front fastening nighties I got my for about four pound in peacocks and they've got pretty pattern all over them so all good. As for being in the nuddy you prob won't care by the time you've been investigated internally a few times! LOL But you don't need to be naked for skin to skin if you have a front fastening nightie baby can fit down the front more often than not!

Don't worry ladies we're all on the home stretch now!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Congrats Han!
> Lucky devil!!
> 
> Aww Dana people are SO rude :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> I've moved my belongings back from Leicester, can't believe I own SO much stuff :blush:
> 
> Going to be a busy bee for ages trying to get it all sorted :happydance:
> 
> xx

Im just gonna get the quinny buzz - not the car seat or the carrycot.. - gonna use the Silver cross 3D for 6 weeks and use that carry cot ect ect cos the one my sister got is LOVELY!! - then change over to quinny then :)
Im the happyiest girl in the world! and will be 10 times happier in 41 days!!!

+ 

My mummy bough me more nappies! WOO! x


----------



## chel27

i cant believe i cant have sex for months :cry::cry::cry: i have already been deprived of it for ages but now i cant have it :hissy::hissy:


----------



## chel27

awww han glad you having a good day and everything is working out for you today  xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

4 months for me :cry:


----------



## chel27

worst thing is now i cant have sex my OH wants it GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone ! 

I go to work in the morning come back and there is like a zillion pages to go through on this thread !!

Hope everyone is ok and had a good day :hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> worst thing is now i cant have sex my OH wants it GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

:shock:
he wants it now!! 
Typical!!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> worst thing is now i cant have sex my OH wants it GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> :shock:
> he wants it now!!
> Typical!!Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl: think he just being arkward cos he knows i cant lol he now has to wait till 6 weeks or so after my c section :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Id slapp him!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I cant bealive i had dinner at 7.00 and im hungry again :|..


----------



## mellllly

hi ladies! 35 weeks today!!!
I finish work next friday as well - woooooooo!

Getting fed up now - I got Cankles :cry: :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Id slapp him!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


now im relaxing a bit more i havnt stopped eating :happydance:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey mellly not seen you around for ages! Yeah we're nearly there!


----------



## MelanieSweets

mellllly said:


> hi ladies! 35 weeks today!!!
> I finish work next friday as well - woooooooo!
> 
> Getting fed up now - I got Cankles :cry: :rofl:

Happy 35 weeks sweets!! god we're nearly there! xx I was upset this morning, so I will be leaving work earlier than i wanted too due to backache and elephant feet, so only another 2weeks ooooh yay! x x hope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol ive been up and down up and down like 10 times to answer tho phone! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Id slapp him!!
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> now im relaxing a bit more i havnt stopped eating :happydance:Click to expand...

lol thats good..
Dont worry about the sex chel 
so overrated! :rofl:
Food is better :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> hi ladies! 35 weeks today!!!
> I finish work next friday as well - woooooooo!
> 
> Getting fed up now - I got Cankles :cry: :rofl:

Happy 35 weeks to youuuuuuu! :dance::cake:

2 weeks till your full term ;)


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Id slapp him!!
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> now im relaxing a bit more i havnt stopped eating :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol thats good..
> Dont worry about the sex chel
> so overrated! :rofl:
> Food is better :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: yea i figured that to han 
food is so much beter than sex!!!
i have totally forgotten what it feels like anyways lol
so will be even better when i do get it


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: me too

lol maybe ill cry again..

Lol sounds silly but i cried the first time me and marc had sex :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww, han, thats normal, I did when I first had sex with DF. He got a bit worried. Haha have to say ladies though my DF is alll hurt and dented male pride today. LOL He found my rabbit under the bed, now he knows I have one but we put it up on the warddrobe at first cos we were at it so often I didn't feel need at all. Then couple weeks back he was at work, I was climbing the walls, so ot it dwn but didn't put it back up there. Well he found it and now he's all feeling sorry for himself, I'm not enuf for you blah blah blah. LOL Truth be known I'm really not even bothered right now, I mean I crave it and I fantasis about all things I'm gonna do to him after this bump has arrived but the actual having sex bit, I seriously can't be bothered, not even with my rabbit! LOL But he thinks I've been having it away with my rabbit instead of him. LOL

Think he might be guilt tripping me, co he keeps pulling little hrut faces. He knows he's best thing ever, lol and far better than my pink rabbit BUT of course a girl has to do what a girl has to do, eso when I was as bad as I was a few weeks back.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> Aww, han, thats normal, I did when I first had sex with DF. He got a bit worried. Haha have to say ladies though my DF is alll hurt and dented male pride today. LOL He found my rabbit under the bed, now he knows I have one but we put it up on the warddrobe at first cos we were at it so often I didn't feel need at all. Then couple weeks back he was at work, I was climbing the walls, so ot it dwn but didn't put it back up there. Well he found it and now he's all feeling sorry for himself, I'm not enuf for you blah blah blah. LOL Truth be known I'm really not even bothered right now, I mean I crave it and I fantasis about all things I'm gonna do to him after this bump has arrived but the actual having sex bit, I seriously can't be bothered, not even with my rabbit! LOL But he thinks I've been having it away with my rabbit instead of him. LOL
> 
> Think he might be guilt tripping me, co he keeps pulling little hrut faces. He knows he's best thing ever, lol and far better than my pink rabbit BUT of course a girl has to do what a girl has to do, eso when I was as bad as I was a few weeks back.

:rofl:
Your soo funny.. your defo get on with chel!! :rofl: she loves her bobs! :rofl:

There was loads of us in here talking about sex toys at one point


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL, yeah Love my rabbit, but obvs DF is way way better! I was desparate, haha but he's still sulking now! Poor baby!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww bless him!


----------



## Shinning_Star

HAHA I just think it's funny! LOL jealous of a bit of rubber! HAHA. Thing is there's no massaging his ego better cos one i just can't be bothered, two i'm mega uncomfy and three he'd prob still not believe him! So I'll leave him to sulk, am sure he'll forget abt it soon!


----------



## chel27

Shinning_Star said:


> LOL, yeah Love my rabbit, but obvs DF is way way better! I was desparate, haha but he's still sulking now! Poor baby!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: let him sulk :rofl::rofl: no one can come between a girl and her BOB  xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Still havent tried one, so i wouldnt no :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

I didn't cry the first time I had sex lol, my first time was a bit unexpected, it was actually funny. Lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> I didn't cry the first time I had sex lol, my first time was a bit unexpected, it was actually funny. Lol

I wasnt the first time id ever had sex..

I cried because well i donno cant really explain it.. a rush of emotions came over me, i knew i was in love, and that id never felt that close to someone


----------



## Shinning_Star

lol, they are good, hehe! Esp for when OH's aren't around! LOL and sometimes nice to fool around with both OH and ya rabbit. hehe! But it's not my blokes thing. He gets all threatened. lmao. I just think aww, get over it ya pansy! bless him. But it's kinda sweet he's so conscious of it. lol means he hever stops making a BIG effort!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah same here I didn't cry sad tears, but it was like really emotional and special, lol haha we're couple softoies han.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> lol, they are good, hehe! Esp for when OH's aren't around! LOL and sometimes nice to fool around with both OH and ya rabbit. hehe! But it's not my blokes thing. He gets all threatened. lmao. I just think aww, get over it ya pansy! bless him. But it's kinda sweet he's so conscious of it. lol means he hever stops making a BIG effort!

I think marc would love it if we had one now.. i would get some and he would here me moaning about not having sex! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> Yeah same here I didn't cry sad tears, but it was like really emotional and special, lol haha we're couple softoies han.

Lol 
Ive never told any one i cried after! sound like a right ninny! :rofl:

So you lot are the only people that no lol so Shhh :p


----------



## Shinning_Star

aww, well DF's the only one who mae me cry. haha!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> So you lot are the only people that no lol so Shhh :p

:rofl::rofl::rofl: correction WAS the only people that know :rofl: you have just posted that on a public forum :rofl::rofl: your to cute hannah!!


ohhh and go buy yourself a rabbit girl, your love it


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah second that, go buy yourself a rabbit, haha! Get mark jealous! LOL


----------



## Shinning_Star

BUt has to be a ann summers one, and they bit pricey. but cheper versions just don't cut it


----------



## chel27

Shinning_Star said:


> BUt has to be a ann summers one, and they bit pricey. but cheper versions just don't cut it


:rofl::rofl::rofl: AGREE!!!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies, 

glad to see we're not talkin bout sex as usual haha!!

On my last night at work tonight yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> So you lot are the only people that no lol so Shhh :p
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: correction WAS the only people that know :rofl: you have just posted that on a public forum :rofl::rofl: your to cute hannah!!
> 
> 
> ohhh and go buy yourself a rabbit girl, your love itClick to expand...

well no one i know goes on here so im ok :)..

atleast i hope not! :rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL bless the bliss of being anonomous¬ hehe! I'm usually this blunt in day to day life though so no worries there!

Aww, glad last night at work jackie, hope it passes quickly


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> glad to see we're not talkin bout sex as usual haha!!
> 
> On my last night at work tonight yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl:

WOOOO last night!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Right ladies well this is about as late as I manage to stay up and I had a kip this morning. lol SOOOO full of energy NOT!

Good night sweets, will catch y'all soon!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Well aren't I pleased I came back online haha

Dan is fast asleep.. he can seriously fall asleep within 15 seconds!! I'm up tossing and turning for hours and he is snoring away.. I'm so blooming jealous haha

I'm still nervous about tomorrow.. if they are going to monitor me weekly it will drive me crazy! :cry:

xx


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I'm still nervous about tomorrow.. if they are going to monitor me weekly it will drive me crazy! :cry:
> 
> xx


wats up hun?? what you gotta do tomorrow?


----------



## mz_jackie86

only 3n half hours left...woopie!!

whats happenin 2moro queeny??


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

chel27 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I'm still nervous about tomorrow.. if they are going to monitor me weekly it will drive me crazy! :cry:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> wats up hun?? what you gotta do tomorrow?Click to expand...

Tomorrow they are checking fluid levels again and growth etc, if fluids are still low then they will be monitoring me more closely, discussing options for me and baby and possible reasons for it. 
One of the reasons they told me it could be that baby has a kidney problem (Dear God I hope not!) meaning he/she may not be passing water properly. 

Pregnancy is such a scary time, and doctors/hospitals/midwives/consultants do not make it any less scary.. they think if they tell you minimal information then you won't get scared, but if people are anything like me then they just google :blush:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ardal O'Hanlon is hot!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I'm still nervous about tomorrow.. if they are going to monitor me weekly it will drive me crazy! :cry:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> wats up hun?? what you gotta do tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow they are checking fluid levels again and growth etc, if fluids are still low then they will be monitoring me more closely, discussing options for me and baby and possible reasons for it.
> One of the reasons they told me it could be that baby has a kidney problem (Dear God I hope not!) meaning he/she may not be passing water properly.
> 
> Pregnancy is such a scary time, and doctors/hospitals/midwives/consultants do not make it any less scary.. they think if they tell you minimal information then you won't get scared, but if people are anything like me then they just google :blush:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i really hope the fluid are ok hun :) x


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Tomorrow they are checking fluid levels again and growth etc, if fluids are still low then they will be monitoring me more closely, discussing options for me and baby and possible reasons for it.
> One of the reasons they told me it could be that baby has a kidney problem (Dear God I hope not!) meaning he/she may not be passing water properly.
> 
> Pregnancy is such a scary time, and doctors/hospitals/midwives/consultants do not make it any less scary.. they think if they tell you minimal information then you won't get scared, but if people are anything like me then they just google :blush:
> 
> xx


awwww honey i do hope everything will be ok!!! i had raised fluid earlier on and when i had another scan it had returned to normal, so please try not to worry to much xx i know what you mean about google hun, its evil xx
i will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thank you girlies :hug:

I looked at my notes and saw next to liquor volume it said 'oligo' so I googled and that is when you have 5cms of fluid or less.. but the consultant/midwife at the hospital clearly didn't feel like I needed to know this!

I don't know what I'd do without you all.. I don't like to put my worries onto my family/Dan because I just feel silly :blush:

I'm hungry again now. (Oh by the way I had a mcdonalds earlier haha!!)

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

HannahGraceee said:


> Ardal O'Hanlon is hot!

Dont think no one saw this lol :rofl:

Marc thinks im weird.


----------



## hayley x

Hope everything goes well for you at your scan tomorro! Lets hope the water is back to normal :) will you try and find out the sex this time cuz i kno u wanted to last time? what times your scan? xx


----------



## hayley x

20 days til full term :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Han I had to google him..

You are SO weird! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Appointment is at 11.25 tomorrow, Dan is at work until 10.30 so I shall spend all morning being a big ball of panic and annoying you ladies hehe! 

At the scan last friday baby was in a different position but was once again hiding all its bits. 
I don't know if we will find out if we get the chance, we have one stubborn little baby!! 

Today my bump feels like it is dragging round my knees :rofl: I've had loads of pelvic pain/pressure.. It feels like baby is head butting me :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I love irish men! lol 

and older men :rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Ardal O'Hanlon is hot!
> 
> Dont think no one saw this lol :rofl:
> 
> Marc thinks im weird.Click to expand...

Is that the guy from Father Ted and My Hero...?

If it is, sorry Han, but Marc is right =P

Maybe it's the accent though... if so, you're forgiven!


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Ardal O'Hanlon is hot!
> 
> Dont think no one saw this lol :rofl:
> 
> Marc thinks im weird.Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the guy from Father Ted and My Hero...?
> 
> If it is, sorry Han, but Marc is right =P
> 
> Maybe it's the accent though... if so, you're forgiven!Click to expand...

Yep thats him! :rofl:

lol it might be.. but i doubt it :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It is all about Lionel Richie for me!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I love love love love love him! :blush:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

george clooney is for me aswell ;)


----------



## navarababe

good evening everyone, how are u all? My grant got paid in to bank today so i decided id go into town and see if i could buy the stuff i need, after everything i ended coming home with 4 bottles, thats it lol. I hate shopping. And ive noticed i cant seem to find a cheap, decent bouncy chair anywhere :( xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

All these men are getting older and older hehe

That would explain why we have both gone for older men Han! :winkwink:

Dan told me earlier that there is snow forecast for next week at some point. 
Snow.. in March! WHAT THE F!!!!! 

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

navarababe said:


> good evening everyone, how are u all? My grant got paid in to bank today so i decided id go into town and see if i could buy the stuff i need, after everything i ended coming home with 4 bottles, thats it lol. I hate shopping. And ive noticed i cant seem to find a cheap, decent bouncy chair anywhere :( xx

Hun go onto the mothercare website and have a looksie.. 

There is a 10% code off here.. https://www.babyandbump.com/freebies/98889-10-off-mothercare.html

And a free delivery code.. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/freebies/99098-free-delivery-mothercare.html

xx

I would blooming love to be a personal baby shopper for someone! Design nurseries and what not :cloud9:

xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hi there everyone!!!!!!! Today is my last day at work hehehehehe 
Ohhh and they have told me that i am getting 5 weeks paid maternity leave... how good is that.. ohh and apparently i am getting a bonus as well. who knows what that is but sounds good to me !!!! :happydance: 
How is everyones day?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo that sounds fab hun!! 
Welcome to the other side.. the lazy side :rofl::happydance:

I've had about two hours sleep all night! By this afternoon I'm going to be the walking dead :sleep:

Baby has been very in-active all night.. usually I have loads of kicks between 10pm - all night long.. but I haven't had any. So I'm very pleased I've got this scan today! 

I hope you are all okay.. and had a good day/good nights sleep depending on what part of the world you are in! 

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Bonjour ladies.....i got no more workkkkkkk yippee!!!

Hope ur scan goes good today ash!!!!
Xx


----------



## mummy to be

I have finished work today as well :) hehehe woot woot woot woot lol 
:happydance: 

How are you all this evening ladies?
How we all feeling?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hehe congrats to you both :happydance::happydance:

I feel hungover.. obviously I'm not, it is from lack of sleep.. trying to wake myself up diet coke and listening to justin timberlake really loud :blush:

Are you both okay?!?!


xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Im good thanks been up since half 7 only had 3 hrs sleep aswell but cant sleep so might get dressed n go shoppin as its payday 2day!

wot u up 2 2day girls?
xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well I'm now sat eating a Yorkie cookie (nom nom) 
I had breakfast at like 6am so I'm hungry again & I need sugar!!

Today won't be anything special for me.. hospital, registering OH at the doctors.. that is it. 
Think it depends on what happens at the hospital though.. we still have bits and bobs to buy so if things aren't looking great I'll go into town and get everything needed just in case. 

This afternoon I'll try having a nap.. I feel SO rough :cry:

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

OHH IM HUNGRY TO...COULD DO WITH A NICE BREAKY!

I just tryin to sort out my maternity pay cos they fcuked it up but now they saying it could take up 2 6 weeks, its a joke! So ill have to strugle till then!!

I really shud start doing my hospital bag but the thought just does not appeal to me whatsoever...maybe ill leave it til i move hse lol!!!

What time is your hospital appt?? xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

11.25.

And I know when we get there we will be waiting around for ages, we were last week :hissy:

I can't believe how difficult they make things for pregnant women, how the eff are you meant to survive on like no money?! Grrr they need a slap!! 

When do you move hun??

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

:wave: morning girls!!

Its my last day at work today and I have officially decided to have the day off :rofl:
How you feeling about your scan ash? Keeping it all crossed for you.......

Just had my morning dog walk and my back is sooooooooo sore. Its right at the bottom of my back and slightly to the right of my coxyx. Ouchie mama. Hence not wanting to sit at my desk all day, flat on my back on the sofa watching celebrity Mr and Mrs at the moment! Maternity leave rules!!!
XX


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Hun!

Thank you.. I need everyone to keep everything crossed.. it is scary times!!

I'm nervous as! And I'm so tired I can't actually function, the thought of being like this for the next 5 weeks & 5 days horrifies me. 
I'm exhausted but every single night it is the same, I get a couple of hours and that is it. 

My bump has definitely started dropping! It is rather weird! :blush:

Ooo homes under the hammer! haha Houses will take my mind off all this :rofl:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

I am watching that Ash!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I watch it everyday (well every day that it is on) :blush:
And to buy or not to buy!! 

I love watching property ladder too.. but it is never on any more :dohh:

xx

Hmmm where on earth is Jen?! .. I didn't see her online yesterday (Unless I was just being dumb!!)

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh my gosh.. 

I was laying down and hand my hand on bump & I felt baby move but no where near my hand (felt the vibration of movement) .. so I felt around and the movements are coming from my like behind my pelvic/pubic bone (what ever you call it!!) 

I am so freaked out now :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ash are you sure you didnt leave anything down there ;) :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> Ash are you sure you didnt leave anything down there ;) :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

My BOB is still in its box haha!! 

Definitely baby.. it just seriously scared me.. just imagine that during sex.. :rofl:
Baby head butting hahahaha

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Im not vey well today.. not going to teen mums :(


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I get scared coz I dont get kicks I get curls, elbows and knees etc!
Oh and my doctor worried me a lil in my appt yesterday. He said 'How do you know its a girl'. I said the sonographer said it was, and he said 'But those are just guesses'. He went on to predict I am actually brewing a boy!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww whats the matter hun?? :hug:

Ugh I feel so sick!! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Hugs to Han xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww Dana ignore the stupid doctor!!

They can't just guess :rofl::rofl: 
Your poor princess isn't no boy!!

I don't get kicks either hun, I get movements, but I can never tell what movements.. most the time it is like he/she is dancing!! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha! Yeah thats EXACTLY what I get, or rolls that go under my ribs!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I get pushes! lol

bub has pushed himself/herself (lol) to one side and is annoying me!!!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I get a bum pushing at night. I thought it was her head till the dr told me err no, def bum!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Do you have a pointy bump when He/She is on one side??

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

it goes liek a hill lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha mine is the same!

I'm off now girlies, shall be back in a couple of hours I should imagine!

Mwah 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

GOOD LUCK :) X

talk to you later xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Good luck hun, loves ya xxx


----------



## navarababe

Hey everyone, how are you all? Good Luck hun xx


----------



## danapeter36

I am sending off for free samples of stuff lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol what ones dana?
i might do that too im so bored lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

im addicted to GeoChallenge on Facebook - great for passing time! My OH's bro has 44000 points, I am stuck on 22000. MUST. GET. BETTER!


----------



## danapeter36

I did one for huggies nappies...www.freestuffjunction.co.uk


----------



## mama2b

Has everyone added each other on facebook ?

I just realised I haven't added anyone and it could be good for updating if our text buddies can't update ?

Im Juliette Hall if anyone wants to add me xxx


----------



## navarababe

Mines is Lana Edgar But im sure most people have got me i think x


----------



## navarababe

I won 2 tommy tippie (sp) dummies on ebay last night for £2.00 brand new, the guy says he hasnt got them and is refunding me!!! GRRRRRR. so i messaged him saying well ive already paid u and i bought wat u advertised so go out and buy them and send them to me. Lol :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:|... was this on ebay?

I bought 2 MAM dummies 4M+ from boots 99p!! lol


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girls,

I'm soooo hungry today - I've only been up since about 12, but already I've eaten a massive bowl of Fruit & Fibre, 4 Ryvitas with butter & jam, a piece of cheese, a Rocky bar... and I still want to eat more!!!

I hate keep getting up so late 'cause I loose the day and then can't do anything... (Who am I kidding?! I'd probably not do anything anyway...)
Didn't get to proper sleep until about 5 this morning :( 

What's everyone upto on this lovely Friday?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive had gonola and a yogurt today.. trying to keep healty now lol


----------



## kellysays2u

I am debating making brownie mix without the eggs and eating it... Ever since last night I have wanted it and now I am home alone all day with four boxes of it lol. Its horrible and fattening but it sounds yummy... lol

What is everyone else up to?


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> Ive had gonola and a yogurt today.. trying to keep healty now lol

I used to eat really healthily before being pregnant, and I carried on throughout 1st and 2nd Tri... but when it got to about 28 weeks I just started craving things that were really rubbish! I think my body was saying "Why not use this as an excuse to eat something other than rabbit food?!" Hehe... (That's my excuse anyway!)

Hopefully it won't mean I end up not being able to lose any weight though, as I think I would cry for weeks... Luckily, I don't seem to have put that much on :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> im addicted to GeoChallenge on Facebook - great for passing time! My OH's bro has 44000 points, I am stuck on 22000. MUST. GET. BETTER!

im gonna try :) x


----------



## pink_cabbage

kellysays2u said:


> I am debating making brownie mix without the eggs and eating it... Ever since last night I have wanted it and now I am home alone all day with four boxes of it lol. Its horrible and fattening but it sounds yummy... lol
> 
> What is everyone else up to?

See... now I want cookie dough! May have to go buy some in Asda... mmmmm!


----------



## chel27

hey girls  icant believe how tired i feel today :-( i had 9 hours sleep and got up at 11am and im already dozing of on the sofa :-( suppose better get up and do sumink, OH is moaning that im half asleep whilst he lays the bathroom floor!!! he said "dont go sleep, why dont you tidy up or something cos im doing my bit" :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

it says im a bagage handler?


----------



## danapeter36

Chel hun u should be resting AS MUCH AS POSS!!!
Hugs!!! xxx


----------



## chel27

i know dana but my OH doesnt seem to grasp that :-( so i then feel guilty and useless if i dont do something!!! xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Girls three words:
PITTA BREAD
HUMOUS

Oh my god just stuffed my face with it and it was sooooo lush!

Its hard isn't it Han? I started as a baggage handler, approx 50 games later, I'm a co pilot!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Chell Bell... :) 


and im gonna beat you Lyndsey! :rofl:

+ I love Humous!! Yumm.. im gonna have a good at making it myself one day before bubs is born lol

i just had 2 onion bagels :) and a "LOW FAT" yogurt!.. i cant gain any more weight!!!!


----------



## danapeter36

MMMMMMMMM Onion bagels!!!
Why do I never have nice stuff in!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Ash has been gone a while now anyone heard anything?


----------



## HannahGraceee

FFS IM A BUS DRIVER NOW! :hissy:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol whats wrong with being a bus driver lmao


----------



## HannahGraceee

wooo im a geography student! :) x


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Han what are you doing? Planning your career? haha.
I am off for a nap in a bit, I SO deserve it!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol im playing Geochalenge on facebook


----------



## danapeter36

oooh I am going to have a butchers!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Its the most addictive game on there - along with minigolf party!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya Chell Bell... :)



:happydance::happydance::happydance: hey honey u ok?? wat we all doing today??? i have just washed up and cleaned the kitchen with flash mmmmmm, smells lovely  xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Geography graduate ;)


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Chell Bell... :)
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: hey honey u ok?? wat we all doing today??? i have just washed up and cleaned the kitchen with flash mmmmmm, smells lovely  xxxClick to expand...

Im good thanks hun you?
Im surposed to be doing the cleaning too but *SOMEONE* got me addicted to learning :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Im good thanks hun you?
> Im surposed to be doing the cleaning too but *SOMEONE* got me addicted to learning :rofl:


yea im not bad thanks hun!!! lol you addicted to now are you? i better not try it otherwise i wont move lol
gotta pick my son up from school in bit, he gets his school report :happydance: i always love reading them lol xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Chell Bell... :)
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: hey honey u ok?? wat we all doing today??? i have just washed up and cleaned the kitchen with flash mmmmmm, smells lovely  xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im good thanks hun you?
> Im surposed to be doing the cleaning too but *SOMEONE* got me addicted to learning :rofl:Click to expand...

i've never been so good at geography!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: you must be soo good at this game cos im still only a graudate! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Im good thanks hun you?
> Im surposed to be doing the cleaning too but *SOMEONE* got me addicted to learning :rofl:
> 
> 
> yea im not bad thanks hun!!! lol you addicted to now are you? i better not try it otherwise i wont move lol
> gotta pick my son up from school in bit, he gets his school report :happydance: i always love reading them lol xxxClick to expand...

Awwww bless!!

mine used to be really bad in year 10 & 11 ospies!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Travel Broker ;)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey ladies.. 

Well had the scan, still got low fluid, but they won't tell me how low it is, and have told me not to worry.. f*cking idiots of course I'm going to worry!!! 

They tried to measure the blood flow through the cord but couldn't because baby was 'breathing too much' .. (erm WHAT?!) 

I have to go for another scan next friday to measure baby's growth and to measure blood flow again. 

I have also been given some pain relief for my backache/spd pain.. they will make me drowsy apparently so I should be able to sleep.

I knew they would just keep me dangling week by week!! :hissy:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww Hunn!!! 

Hope there is more fluid next week! everything is gonna be ok so dont worry! x x


----------



## danapeter36

Ash hun they are just doing a thorough job if you or bubs was in danger they'd have sat you down and explained everything, it sounds like everything is fine they just want to look after you.
xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im an adventorer ;)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thanks ladies.. Really don't know what I'd do if I didn't have you guys to talk to! 
:hug::hug::hug:

At least I have something to look forward to next week.. seeing baby again yay!

Baby has got its legs firmly crossed still :rofl: Stubborn stubborn stubborn haha

xx


----------



## hayley x

Heyy hows everyones days been??

Aww its good th hospital are keeping an eye on everything, and like Dana said they wouldnt leave it a week if they thought something was wrong, so like u sed least u got a scan to look forward to so u can see your 'stubborn' bubs again lol.

I booked my hospital tour today im well excited but mega scared at the same time, its getting sooo close now :D xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

IM ADDICT TO THIS GAME!!!!

im a park ranger ;)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Queenmummy, My sister had this and fluid levels went up at about 37 weeks! They checked bubs for kidney problems and he does have one but it's not a major thing honestly, he's abs healthy. 

My sister got soooo stressed about it all, but honestly they're probably quite happy witht the level, you ca actually top it up if you drink enough too. So make sure your drinking plenty, but as long as fluid around baby it'll all be ok! So don't worry! I think 5 cm is not so bad, it's probably 5 cm all around rather than 5 cm leveled out.

Congrats on those who have just left work! YOu won't know where you had the time to actually get to work! 

All good here, should be putting up a new bump picture this evening after eight in my journal! I feeel huge just wodner if it'll look muhc bigger in a photo!

Anyway catch ya all later peeps, prob won't be on as we may have a viewer first thing tomor, so need to be mopping floors and hoovering through! GREAT FUN! haha!

HUGS xxxx


----------



## danapeter36

Ash, I wont say don't wrry coz your like me and you will anyway but I think its pretty great their monitoring you so well :)
Love you hun,xxx


----------



## danapeter36

And your baby isnt stubborn he or she is being DIGNIFIED! If someone scanned you you wouldnt open your legs would you! Lmao! Your baby is like 'Nah uh, I aint showing my meat and two veg, or lady parts to anyone' lol


----------



## chel27

awwww my sons school report was really good :happydance: in most things he is exceeding expected results  awww my boy is clever!!!!

i cant believe hes going to be 7 on wednesday, my baby is growing up!!

got doctors at 5.40pm hoping thats all good, dont want anymore bad news!!!
also gunna ask doctor about delivering baby before 39 weeks as i am concerned about this x 

ash its good they are keeping an eye on you and monitoring you again, if they were concerned though they wouldnt leave you a week without doing anything!! hugs hun xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i think i have a yeast infection :|


----------



## danapeter36

I have one again Han. I have a stupid pessary and this time its stinging my minnie!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know.. and i cant see any one till monday!!! :|... :rofl:

I still have some of my cream from last time so im ok but it itchs like hell :rofl:


----------



## Janisdkh

Yep sounds like one. I never knew I had one. I never itched with mine so when I hear you guys mentioning itching i feel sooooo bad. It must be annoying as heck. Hope you get relief soon


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ahhh i hate this game!
so addictive!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls. Just checking in. I haven't read back any pages. I hope everyone is doing good. I went to the doc yesterday and everything checked out good. I'm still measuring 32 cm and I'm 33 weeks.

I'll try to get on here later and check up on everyone. Have a great weekend. I've got to go to the mall and buy the new Kat Von D book High Voltage Tattoo for hubby.


:hug:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Ash - Hope you are ok hun, try to stay positive and like you said, you get to see your LO again next week :happydance:

Han - sorry, I should have keep quiet, it will take over your life! Imagine, my BIL with 43k!!

Hope everyone has a good friday night! I have been lazy all day today, watched my Michael MacIntyre DVD, anyone else think he is the funniest person in the world?! I LOVE him.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:

You have got my sister addicted too, and my brother is about to try it :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

My work here is done :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

Hey girlies, how r u all? Ive been busy all day trying to see what i have left to get etc, just thought id run through my list with u guys to see what u's think and if u's think i need anything else etc let me know xx

List of stuf i have:
Pram
Steriliser
7 Bottles
2 Dummies
5 Blankets
5 Hat
3 Mits
Cotton Wool
Baby Brush
Clippers
9 Newborn BabyGrows. (maybe more)
23 0-3months Baby Grows (maybe more)
4 Bibs (maybe more)
Nappy Bin
Changing Table.
Cot (mums buying)
Crib/Moses Basket (mum buying)
Baby Wipes x1

Maybe more, cant think right now lol

-------------------------------------------

Stuff Left to get

Car Seat
Changing Mat
Bouncy Chair
Changing Bag
Baby Wipes
Nappy Bags
Nappys
Top and Tail Bowl
Shampoo
Baby Lotion
Mits
Sponges


Thats my lists so far, ive got about £330 left to get the rest. Im not buying a expensive car seat as its only to get out hospital etc, so ive found one of them for £35. But does anyone think i need to add anything, all opinions welcome. xx :blush:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Have you got your own bits, maternity pads, breast pads, nipple cream etc? List looks pretty spot on to me. Oh muslin squares, you might want some of them if you haven't got them already. And maybe a couple of cardigans. 

Anyone else nervous about cutting baby's nails?!


----------



## navarababe

Well ive got them on my list but didnt wanna right them down on here :blush: lol

Im just worried ive missed something etc. Yeh im a bit nervous with the nail clipping :( xx


----------



## mummy to be

hey there ladies, 
I HAVE FOUND MY 1ST STRETCH MARKS!!!! i am devostated!!!! cry cry cry


----------



## MelanieSweets

Aww Mummy no way, wonder if that means i will get some too .. eek ! .... is it just one you have babe? xx


----------



## princessttc

hun, i know how awfull it is as i said on facebook i found my first at 28 weeks and quickly turned into a zebra....:cry:


----------



## mummy to be

MelanieSweets said:


> Aww Mummy no way, wonder if that means i will get some too .. eek ! .... is it just one you have babe? xx

Ummm there is about 3 or 4 i think.. I cant really see them cause they are on the underside of my belly (under my belly button where it goes back town towards my lady part ehehe) Allan pointed them out.. then i went and checked in the mirror and yes they are there :( 

I have been rubbing cocoa butter for strectch marks in twice EVERYDAY!!! grrr i am going to triple that amount now and smother my dam belly in it!!!!! 

:cry::hissy::baby:


----------



## mummy to be

princessttc said:


> hun, i know how awfull it is as i said on facebook i found my first at 28 weeks and quickly turned into a zebra....:cry:

True..... wow.. so i lucky in a way than i guess... how are you controlling yours? Are you rubbing cream on to your belly still or?
Cuddles for you huni bunny


----------



## princessttc

well i was bio oiling 3 times a day and then using cocoa butter aswell.... So for me the saying if ur going to get them ur going to get them was very very true.... Once mine arrived they just kept getting worse over the next few weeks but luckily seem to just be staying the same for the moment.....

yeah still keeping up the moisturising regime.... least it stops them itching....


----------



## JeffsWife07

mummy to be said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Aww Mummy no way, wonder if that means i will get some too .. eek ! .... is it just one you have babe? xx
> 
> Ummm there is about 3 or 4 i think.. I cant really see them cause they are on the underside of my belly (under my belly button where it goes back town towards my lady part ehehe) Allan pointed them out.. then i went and checked in the mirror and yes they are there :(
> 
> I have been rubbing cocoa butter for strectch marks in twice EVERYDAY!!! grrr i am going to triple that amount now and smother my dam belly in it!!!!!
> 
> :cry::hissy::baby:Click to expand...


OMG!!!! I had Jeff to look after I read this and guess what.......I have 3 on the underside of my belly too!!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy:

I don't think cocoa butter is working. GRRRR


----------



## mummy to be

JeffsWife07 said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Aww Mummy no way, wonder if that means i will get some too .. eek ! .... is it just one you have babe? xx
> 
> Ummm there is about 3 or 4 i think.. I cant really see them cause they are on the underside of my belly (under my belly button where it goes back town towards my lady part ehehe) Allan pointed them out.. then i went and checked in the mirror and yes they are there :(
> 
> I have been rubbing cocoa butter for strectch marks in twice EVERYDAY!!! grrr i am going to triple that amount now and smother my dam belly in it!!!!!
> 
> :cry::hissy::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! I had Jeff to look after I read this and guess what.......I have 3 on the underside of my belly too!!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> I don't think cocoa butter is working. GRRRRClick to expand...

Oh my god we are so a like it is scary!!!!! lol


----------



## mummy to be

princessttc said:


> well i was bio oiling 3 times a day and then using cocoa butter aswell.... So for me the saying if ur going to get them ur going to get them was very very true.... Once mine arrived they just kept getting worse over the next few weeks but luckily seem to just be staying the same for the moment.....
> 
> yeah still keeping up the moisturising regime.... least it stops them itching....

eeeeeep!!!!
Scary- well at least yours are not getting worse :) There is a plus babe

hey are you online? On MSN? I am if you wanna chat... :)


----------



## Jelly Bean

I've learned this the hard way:

*Moisturizing does NOT work. *


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:!!!
I have them everywhere.. ask and i have them there lol :rof:

and your both from aussie!!!! :) text budddies? lol

I added you to the list jelly_Bean!!! 

& I have work in a hour! :hissy: arghhh


----------



## lyndsey3010

oh my god chels gone in for her c section like now!!!


----------



## mummy to be

lyndsey3010 said:


> oh my god chels gone in for her c section like now!!!

what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now?????????????????????


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:!!!
> and your both from aussie!!!! :) text budddies? lol


Ohhh i didnt even think about that.... 
How bout it PrincessTTC???? lol


----------



## jenny_wren

lyndsey3010 said:


> oh my god chels gone in for her c section like now!!!

just read it ...

looks like we have our
first april mummy!!

:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

jenny_wren said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> oh my god chels gone in for her c section like now!!!
> 
> just read it ...
> 
> looks like we have our
> first april mummy!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

Ok now I'm shitting it!!!!!


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

it was an emergency though ....
it'll be the first to go naturally
that will make me shit in my pants!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

OH MY GOD! 
Bless Chel :hug:
First April baby though :cloud9:

I managed to sleep last night.. thanks to the drugs given to me by the hospital yesterday.. I fell asleep thinking there is like a million April mums someone has to have a baby soon.. it is March tomorrow..
MARCH!!

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

That's a good point actually. I'll save some for that :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> OH MY GOD!
> Bless Chel :hug:
> First April baby though :cloud9:
> 
> I managed to sleep last night.. thanks to the drugs given to me by the hospital yesterday.. I fell asleep thinking there is like a million April mums someone has to have a baby soon.. it is March tomorrow..
> MARCH!!
> 
> xx

GULP!

Glad u finally managed to get some sleep Hun. 
I'm going to head outside and enjoy the sunshine. Hope u all have a lovely day
X


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It is all blooming cloudy here (well for now) 
I just really can't believe that there is one month until April! 
I shall probably say this every week until it is April! 
:blush:

xx


----------



## mummy to be

i know it is really scary that April is like 30 something days away!!!! Scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hope chel is doing well, baby should be fine, she almost 35 so that's good x


----------



## navarababe

Chel had baby amy, weighing 5pound 4 Her and bubs are doing gr8 xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

AWW great, fingers crossed for them both, keep smiling :D


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww that is fantastic!
I want to cry!!!!!
A new life has came into the world :cry:
(Yeah I know I'm a dork!)

Congratulations Chel
And Welcome to the world baby Amy!

xx


----------



## navarababe

Is chel the first april mum then? x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Yay congrats chel and welcome baby amy!! Hope they are both doing well. X


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

navarababe said:


> Is chel the first april mum then? x

I do believe she is! 

xx


----------



## penguin77

Congrats Chel...and welcome baby Amy..:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## penguin77

QueenMummyToBe said:


> navarababe said:
> 
> 
> Is chel the first april mum then? x
> 
> I do believe she is!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

That scares me....it means it could be any one of us next...reality is setting in :rofl::rofl:
xxx


----------



## navarababe

it is really scary now, it could be any day. think ill get the rest of my stuff in really soon


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I know!! 
We was all talking the other day saying we have a load of lazy babies because so far we have no babies (when march, feb, jan etc had loads of babies born before their month turned up) 

And now we have the first April baby born in Feb..
Lets get the ball rolling!

xx


----------



## navarababe

im still hoping to hang on a wee while longer, at least tll start of april. lol. Im a wimp haha.

just want march to go REAL quick x


----------



## penguin77

If LO cooks for another 5 weeks or so then i'm happy to go after then.....i'd rather go at 36-37 weeks than end up being induced at 42 weeks...knowing my luck that will happen to me............please dont take me right to the end :rofl::rofl:

xxxx


----------



## penguin77

navarababe said:


> im still hoping to hang on a wee while longer, at least tll start of april. lol. Im a wimp haha.
> 
> just want march to go REAL quick x

Me too....want to be able to finish work and put my feet for a good week first...so early april would be good :rofl:
xx


----------



## navarababe

yeh im the same hun, as long as i make it to 37weeks ill b happy, but ill end up going overdue now x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

March has to fly.. HAS TO! :blush:

I'm so impatient!! 

I still don't think many of us will go in March.. I just have a feeling we have a load of lazy babies. 

With me having my scans on Fridays it does make the week go quicker, and it means I have something to look forward to :happydance:

I'd love to go at 37 weeks.. I'm not fussed about going any earlier (I have too much tidying to do!) It won't happen though. 

xx


----------



## penguin77

We've jinxed ourselves.....LOL

Off to pick up OH now...will catch up later on. 

xxx


----------



## navarababe

i dont wanna be ages over due, i wanna be maybe a day, or a week before lol. What we all up to today? Im going to be bored, my sister just left and wont be back til after 5, so ill be sitting watching day time tele :(


----------



## danapeter36

Thanks for updating for me Lana, love you loads!
Aw I cried when I got the text from Terry Chels OH, bless her!!! So pleased I was getting so mad texting her saying if shes bleeding they should let her have Amy now as she's already flipping had steroids!

WELCOME BABY AMY!!!!

AND WELL DONE TO CHEL, WE LOVE YOU CHELLY!!!


----------



## navarababe

its such great news, glad they're doing well. First April Mummy and everything. So proud of her. Cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## danapeter36

I know, isn't it lovely that it was a happy ending after all her heartache with the bleeding etc and worrying about baby! Placenta Previa is not nice but it proves the doctors really acted when they should have and delivered the baby fit and well!
Awww has it been updated on the first page yet? Han you should update it to 'First April Mummy - Chelly!!!! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Girlllls!
I still cannot believe chels bubs is here!!!


----------



## navarababe

Yh its so good that there both safe and well. xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I still can't believe it either!! 

It just makes me wonder who the heck will be next!! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Chelly has been texting me, she says:

NA NA NA NA NA I am the First April Mummy!!!
This is aimed at Hannah lmao.

She says hi to all her April Mummy friends and that she feels honoured to be first mummy from our class hehe. Amy is going to be out of special care tomorrow and Chelly has only seen her briefly today and wants to see her today if it kills her lol. She doesnt feel right without holding her lil princess!!! That made me sob!!!
She is crying because she is so happy right now and feels so complete!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Now I'm blooming sobbing!!! :cry:

She is so incredible and so so brave! I bet Amy looks gorgeous too!! 

It totally makes me want to meet my LO! 5 weeks is no time at all :cloud9::cloud9:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Ash hun, Chel thinks you or me will be next! Shes teasing me about it now!
She's a real inspiration isn't she. Awww can you imagine her getting those cuddles!!!
Bless!!!
Ash it'll be our turn soon and a moment we will never ever forget!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Chel had amy?? :|..

Omg..


----------



## Laura--x

Aww congratulations chel !! Welcome baby amy !! Has anyone heard how they both are??

God i can't wait now its exciting but scary !!


----------



## danapeter36

Yep theyre both fine, Chels tired and she wants to see Amy and Amy is fine too! Hoping they are cuddling right now. Amy will only be in special care for a day xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Han shes been saying na na na na na to you all day lol, she misses everyone loadsxxx


----------



## Laura--x

Shes a good weight for being early too. I was only 5lbs 10 when i came out full term!

SO happy for them both !! Although im jealous haha x


----------



## danapeter36

Well Chel did have major placenta previa and they did the section because otherwise her life and babys would have been at risk, which is why its so amazing they are both doing so well, and shows that Amy is a little miracle and Chel's a trooper!
Aw hun you'll have your little one very soon!!!xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

aww what fab news! That poor girl deserved to be first with all the crap she suffered!

Cant wait to see little Amy...and the burning question lingers....

who's next??
:rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Chel says me or Ash, and I said you or Ash haha


----------



## Laura--x

I know yeah. They've both done really well, for amy to only have to stay in overnight aswell, shes a little star. Chels done really well bless her. So glad they are both ok!!

I can't wait :D.. It's scary though, you never know whe our babys will come really. Im still so unprepared even though i have everything, everything is in cupboards in bags and everything, the room is still empty waiting for it to be plastered. 

I wonder who will go naturally first x


----------



## danapeter36

I think Ash or Jacqui
Chel thinks Me or Ash
Jen thinks she will and I am not sure about everyone else, we should keep a prediction list! Han should put it on the front page with the other predictions! See whos right!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I dunno:dohh:

I dont think I will go early as I never have with the other 3. I seem to hold on to em and cook em till there big n fat!:rofl:

I would say you, Dana.


----------



## Laura--x

I just really have no idea :rofl:. I know it definately wont be me.

I might aswell class myself as an may mummy.. im only 2 days off i'll more than likely go over lol x

oh btw i ordered my pram thursday :D :D :happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I think you could be surprised, your full term on April 8th aint you hun?
Oh and Jacqui, I reckon this baby is gonna be different hehe. So we'll have to watch this space xxx


----------



## Laura--x

I dunno, am i? Im crap with maths :rofl:

im due the 29th.. thats all i know :rofl:

xx


----------



## navarababe

wht pram did u order hun? xx


----------



## Laura--x

Icandy Cherry :D :happydance:

Its going for £375 in the shops for the pram and carrycot.. i got it brand new online for £200 :happydance: xx


----------



## navarababe

ohhhh hun tht was a bargin, well done. u got much left to get? i think they should bring back that thing that refreshed the pages, could be doing with that in here.


----------



## Laura--x

I've gotta get a bouncer, been meaning to get one for ages but i can't make up my mind which one i want haha.. Gonna get the changing bag to match then im done..

Oh and im buying these..

https://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/...2413-1659353?ie=UTF8&n=46401031&mnSBrand=core

I want one for the hospital :happydance: i think they are soo cute !!

I know! I don't normally post in here cus i can't bloody keep up with everyone lol xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo that is a bargain hun!! :happydance:

It is a shame we don't have a psychic mummy to be on the forums.. someone that could accurately predict who is next.. Yes that is how impatient I am to know haha

I've spent most of today sleeping.. those tablets are fab :rofl:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

wooooow everyone loves that pram including me!!!
I think Lana is going to be early too...end of March I say xxx


----------



## navarababe

Awww they suits are sooooo cute, how much are they hun if u dont mind me asking? 

Yeh ive still to get bouncy chair, but i find there all mega expensive, so i have went to ebay to see if i can get a bargin. Apart from that its just small things left, got car seat last night, well ex OH got it, so should have that by tuesday, and bidding on a travel cot. Apart from that its just silly wee things.

Yeh i find it real hard to keep up aswell, done not to bad past couple of days. lol


----------



## danapeter36

Haha catching up on your sleep Ash, thats a very good thing!


----------



## danapeter36

Aw I am so disorganised compared to you girlies!!! xxx


----------



## navarababe

Lol well if u look at my bump pic id say i was going to be earlier. I dont wanna be really early tho as i want baby home with me, dont want her to stay in hospital :( x


----------



## Laura--x

Haha i agree! We need one. 

Ah dont blame you hun. I've done nothing at all all day apart from cook breakfast! We deserve to not do anything lol xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Ooo that is a bargain hun!! :happydance:
> 
> It is a shame we don't have a psychic mummy to be on the forums.. someone that could accurately predict who is next.. Yes that is how impatient I am to know haha
> 
> I've spent most of today sleeping.. those tablets are fab :rofl:
> 
> xx

I want some of your magic pills! I can't get passed 3.30am. Now when I come downstairs at that time even the dog looks at me as if to say, bugger off I'm sleeping, don't get me involved!!


----------



## navarababe

can i get some to lol...if i wake up during the night i find it sooo hard to get back to sleep, and then i lie in bed staring out the window. The next time i do it ill be coming back on here and moaning lol


----------



## Laura--x

They are £12 for 3 hun from m&s !! Quite good i think, for me2u. It's usually really expensive !!

Yeah they are! I don't really want to spend more than £30, ive been looking on ebay too, i saw one going for £20 but it wasn't that nice..

Getting the little things will give you something to do in the last few boring weeks hehe.. atleast you have all the big stuff sorted now ! x


----------



## danapeter36

lmao lyndsey!!!
I am the same hun, I really dont want my bubs in special care it would upset me so much xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Laura--x said:


> I've gotta get a bouncer, been meaning to get one for ages but i can't make up my mind which one i want haha.. Gonna get the changing bag to match then im done..
> 
> Oh and im buying these..
> 
> https://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/...2413-1659353?ie=UTF8&n=46401031&mnSBrand=core
> 
> I want one for the hospital :happydance: i think they are soo cute !!
> 
> I know! I don't normally post in here cus i can't bloody keep up with everyone lol xx

OH MY GOD.. I WANT I WANT!!!

xx


----------



## Laura--x

If you have a girl ill buy u some :happydance: i love me to you !!!


----------



## navarababe

Yeh thats a real good deal hun i think i may have to have a look for them lol. Yeh i cant find any decent ones on ebay, im finding it murder :( I have about £300 left to get the bouncy chair, travel cot and just toiletrees (sp) hopefully i have enough money xx


----------



## Laura--x

I think that will be enough hun. I would of thought so definately. Although its suprising how much the little bits add up to. I went shopping last week for little bits such as nappy bags, brought a bottle of infacol, cotton wool, sponges ect ect that sort of stuff and spent £60!! It's crazy x


----------



## navarababe

Well ive looked on tesco online and that kinda stuff, well APART from nappies, i found for £11. Lol, i was kinda shocked how it was so cheap. Maybe i was missing stuff. But im going to get all my toiletrees and make sure i have everything then spend the rest on LOVELY pink outfits :)


----------



## danapeter36

Lol those suits are too cute!
Ash how are babys kicks today xxx


----------



## mama2b

navarababe said:


> Yeh thats a real good deal hun i think i may have to have a look for them lol. Yeh i cant find any decent ones on ebay, im finding it murder :( I have about £300 left to get the bouncy chair, travel cot and just toiletrees (sp) hopefully i have enough money xx

Stick it on your credit card ! 

Im relying on my mothercare card and the catalogue to get the big things,

I am not very organised at all, going to order pram tomorrow and pick my moses basket up :happydance:


----------



## navarababe

I dont have credit card :( always vowed id never go down that road. It should be enough. I wasnt going to start getting organised until at least 35weeks, but being in hospital with contractions made me think twice lol.


----------



## Laura--x

Yeah its always best to be prepeared early x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Lana.. £300 will definitely be enough for all you need to get! Tesco has their baby event on until mid march and most the toiletries are on offer! 

Dana.. LO has been a bit quiet today which has been worrying me.. I've felt a few movements but I think that may be down to me being asleep so much. 
How is your princess?? And why don't you think you are organised??

The tablets are called dihydrocodeine, they are for my backache/spd and the midwife had to get consent off my consultant before she would give me the prescription! But they make me really drowsy.. and I think they must work for a LONG time considering I've been drowsy for most of today and I only took 1 last night! 

xx


----------



## mama2b

Yeah def don't get one if you haven't already they are evil !! I go through phases of being good then end up having a mad few weeks buying crap, my first payment of my maternity allowance will be paying some off my credit card off :cry:

How many of you are having baby in with you to start with ? 

We are still in 1 bed house so have got to have baby and ALL the babys stuff in with us, its going to be a mad house !


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I live with my mum, her husband and my sister (and occasionally sister #2 stays here instead of at Dads) .. and then there is Me, Dan and baby when he/she is born.. all in a 3 bedroom house, the left hand side of mine & Dans bedroom is just full of baby things! 

The council won't give me anything more than a 1 bedroom place at the moment (until baby is born and then they will give me a 2 bed) but I don't see any point in moving with 5 weeks to go, just to move again once baby is here!!

Lana, I've just read your other thread, I get dampness all the time, I get more of it when I'm active and on the move, but still get some when I'm sat down doing nothing.. but I have just put it down to increased discharge.. because I don't think mine is enough to be leaking waters. 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Aw hun, our babys are both being a bit naughty today then.
I just dont feel organised, compared to everyone else lol, my hospital bag is just essentials and I just know I am gonna get caught out, I just dont wanna have too much either I guess...I'm weird.xxx


----------



## mama2b

This will make you mad, my friend who is also pregnant has just been given a BRAND NEW 3 bed council house and she hasn't even had baby yet !!

She was in emergency accomodation but because she was at top of list she basically got offered everything available which just happened to be a 3 bed !


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yep I think that is ridiculous, fair enough put her at the top of the list, but put her at the top of the list for 2 bed places at the most! 

There was quite a nice house round the corner from my mums that the council put up so I've put my name down for it but I was like 1 millionth on the list in the end! 

Councils are so messed up, expecting people to move with new born babies is just awful!! And then to decorate (90% of council places are just wrecks!!)

Dana.. I know you are secretly organised.. If you saw the state of my bedroom you would see how much I have to do.. I still have to wash everything of baby's.. was going to do it today but sleep was more important haha

xx


----------



## lilacmouse

please remove me , my baby girl was stillborn a fortnight ago at 32 weeks gestation...

regards

lilacmouse (edd 6.4.09)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Rest In Peace little baby girl! 

My thoughts are with you during this awful time :hug:

xx


----------



## Laura--x

I just done my birthplan :happydance:


----------



## JeffsWife07

I am so sorry lilacmouse:hugs:
may your lil baby girl rest in peace and may you find the strength & comfort you need during this trying time.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo what have you decided on??

My birth plan is going to be along the lines of .. 'Go with the flow' And 'OH is to announce the sex of baby' 

I need to find out more about the water birthing facilities at my hospital before I definitely decide on anything. 

xx


----------



## Laura--x

I just used this site..

https://www.birthplan.com.

It's simple and straight to the point :rofl:. I wasn't going to do one at first because i just want to go with the flow and not actually 'plan' anything, but that sites quite good xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

doc asked me my birth plan last week and I told him I want to have her vaginally with an epidural. If something happens then do a c-section...just make sure I'm not in pain and she is ok. His response.....sounds like a plan to me.:rofl:


----------



## Laura--x

:rofl: straight to the point plan ;)

tbh mine is straight forward too.. basically i want to go with the flow with everything and just decide when im there what happens, what pain relief i have and so on. The only thing ive put down really is that i want the lights low through labour and delivery. x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Aww he sounds like a fun doctor haha

When I told the hospital midwife I wanted to just go with the flow she looked really disapproving, like I need to have a set in stone plan! 

I don't want to put down in writing 'NO epidural' or anything like that because I may feel I need it when the time comes!

..

Thread is rather dead tonight, everyone must be having a nice relaxing night with their OHs. 
Dan is just getting me some tea whilst I watch stigmata (I love this film!!)

Wish my heartburn would F off!! 

xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

My doc is very cool. He said....nothing in writing unless you are 100% sure that's what you want. I'm not 100% sure that I want anything except the most pain free delivery possible. He laughed and said he would do his best.

I tried to do without the epidural with DS....didn't work I was screaming for it by the time I reached 8cm. I don't want to go through that pain again so I told doc I want it ASAP.

Ash ~ you got heartburn too hun? my heartburn and acid reflux is keeping me from eating as much as I want to. It sucks and I'm starving.:hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girls! 
Had an ok night tonight... had a girly night which was ok.. stund of so they can go to a party but what do you expect?


----------



## hayley x

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations to Chel :D Glad to hear her and baby Amy are both doing well :D cant wait to see piccies :happydance::happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hey Ladies, 

Well what a day!! i only found out about our lovely Chel a few hours ago!! but squeeled ... got so excited and just so glad she is ok !!:hug: to Chel. I hope everyone is ok and having a nice weekend! Off to Ikea tomorrow to see if theres anything we can get for little bubba ... always luv going there :D :happydance:

Ps- I think Ash will go next ! x


----------



## pink_cabbage

Oh my goodness! I just came on and we have our first April Mummy *dances* I can't believe it! 

If Chel ever has the time to catch up on all these posts when she gets back, she'll see how proud of her we all are. She's been such a fighter... and someone was on her side 'cause we all know how much she didn't wanna have to stay in hospital for those whole 3 weeks or whatever it was :) 

But now I'm actually shittin' it... because it's March today. That's like ONE MONTH away from April... which is nothing.
Think back to Christmas - does it really feel like it was a whole 2 months ago?! Nope... SCARY!

Again, well done to Chel and welcome to the world little Amy xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey girls, 

have only just come on today.....so chell has had her bubz?? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

Im so excited for her!!!!!!!

Go away for a day and i miss the action bloody typical lol!!!!

Hope ur all good! xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Morning girls! 
I am off to the baby show today woo hoo! See if there are some bits and pieces (and freebies :rofl: ) we can pick up. They are advertising cheaper than Internet prices so we shall see....
Went round friends last night for dinner and oh my god was so very stuffed! They kept asking me when am I going to start looking pregnant even though I feel massive. 

My little boy (arni-dog) is poorly this morning :( luckily I had already signed up my mum and dad to have him whilst we're in London. 
I am guessing on having had 3 hours sleep tops, OH was/is out for the count as he had quite a bit of red wine last night. Means I will be the one doing the driving AGAIN :hissy:

Anyway girls, have a lovely day!
X


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies, 
How scary is it that our first April baby is here!!! It is like just around the corner till April!! I am terrified now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We went and saw our new house today and i cant wait to move it.... Now that i am on Maternity leave looks like we (well I) will be slowly packing this house. Hopefully we can move into the new one this weekend!! I am hoping so anyways!!! I cant wait.. I love this new house. it is so much bigger an better than the house that we are in now!!! Layla room is massive and Allan and My new bedroom is huge as well!!! I Cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD..
IT IS MARCH!!!!!!!

Next month we shall definitely have our babies :happydance::cloud9:

Excited me? OH YEAH!!!!

Dan says WWWWWOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

No one even replied to my sadness last night :(


----------



## mummy to be

Yes i know what you mean.. scary hey!!!

hannah my dear hehehe what is wrong? You ok?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Sadness.. Why??
(I saw no sadness!)

I don't want anyone to be sad.. we all need to be excited :hug:

xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

lyndsey3010 said:


> Morning girls!
> I am off to the baby show today woo hoo! See if there are some bits and pieces (and freebies :rofl: ) we can pick up. They are advertising cheaper than Internet prices so we shall see....
> Went round friends last night for dinner and oh my god was so very stuffed! They kept asking me when am I going to start looking pregnant even though I feel massive.
> 
> My little boy (arni-dog) is poorly this morning :( luckily I had already signed up my mum and dad to have him whilst we're in London.
> I am guessing on having had 3 hours sleep tops, OH was/is out for the count as he had quite a bit of red wine last night. Means I will be the one doing the driving AGAIN :hissy:
> 
> Anyway girls, have a lovely day!
> X

Have fun at the Baby Show my luvly ... there are some good bargains, if it's the last day today I expect they'll be even more! you will get freebies chucked at you all over the place, drink and eat plenty though its pretty exhausting ! x Let us know what you get x 

Me and Fiance are off too Ikea ... yeaay! xxx :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

im moving!!!!!!
weeeeeeeeee
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

just to let you know i may not be on for a while
until i get the internet set up ... shouldn't be tooo long

had my scan friday and shes perfect
5lb 14oz - fat cow!!!:rofl:
still got the buddha belly too:cloud9:
i even got some scan pics
she turned to face us and she has
the most amazingly HUGE eyes:cloud9:
so i HAD to have piccies!!

if anyone else gives birth lol whilst
im not on ... you have to tell me
because im far too nosey not to know
07928370460!!!!!! :blush:

xxxx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I was surposed to have a girly night last night.. but every one ditched me at 10! to go to a party :(


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> I was surposed to have a girly night last night.. but every one ditched me at 10! to go to a party :(

hope you said something!!
rude shits!

:hugs::hugs:

x​


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> I was surposed to have a girly night last night.. but every one ditched me at 10! to go to a party :(

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your kidding me


----------



## HannahGraceee

Great friends..
Havent seen them in over 2 months and stund off like that! 

plus as we were driving i was in the front seat my friend was driving she sparked up a fag :|....

OK.. i have had "a" Fag since being pregnant... but come on she didnt no that :|


----------



## navarababe

Awww :hugs: han hun, there no mates if they can ditch u babe. You deserve better, the next time they contact u wanting something, ditch them!!! 

Jen good luck with the move, Hope it goes ok, and if anything happens ya better let us know lol. xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

navarababe said:


> Awww :hugs: han hun, there no mates if they can ditch u babe. You deserve better, the next time they contact u wanting something, ditch them!!!
> 
> Jen good luck with the move, Hope it goes ok, and if anything happens ya better let us know lol. xxx


oh i will dont you lot worry
and thankyou

:hugs:

x​


----------



## danapeter36

My Father In Law, John, Peter's step father died last night quite late. We didnt get the text till this morning. Just spent all day so far with his mum who is beyond distress, she is so lost. I probably wont be online for a few days with helping her as much as I can, and looking after her/making sure she eats well. Love all of you girls, and thanks Lana for the support. It's very hard dealing with this and being pregnant but Mum comes first right now and I hope I can make things easier for her.
Hugs to all.
D xxx


----------



## navarababe

Hey Dana hun, as i said through text, if u need to speak to someone give me a call anytime and i will answer, im so sorry for u and ur family to go through this at this time. Lots of hugs and prayers coming ur way :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

danapeter36 said:


> My Father In Law, John, Peter's step father died last night quite late. We didnt get the text till this morning. Just spent all day so far with his mum who is beyond distress, she is so lost. I probably wont be online for a few days with helping her as much as I can, and looking after her/making sure she eats well. Love all of you girls, and thanks Lana for the support. It's very hard dealing with this and being pregnant but Mum comes first right now and I hope I can make things easier for her.
> Hugs to all.
> D xxx

Awww sweetheart I am so sorry to hear the sad news, I hope your bearing up ok, we are here for you xx :hug:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hope ur ok dana!!! Sorry to hear bout your father in law!!xxxxx!!

I started packin today hopefuly get my keys 2moro for my flat yay!!!!!!!!xxx


----------



## Laura--x

Aw dana babe im so sorry to hear that :hugs: Must be awful for you. We're all here for you remember that xx



I feel so uncomofortable today :( im really fedup x


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey girls can u help me,

Normally bubz always beats me up all day but ive only been feelin movement n kicks here n there 2day and yest i nearly passed out legs went weak eyes blurred and stang headache clammy etc and ive been gettin chest pain since last night at first it was shootin through my chest now it is like a dull ache with the occasional shooting pain!!

What should i do? xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Jackie if you are worried it is always best to ring up the hospital and see what they say.. always best to get checked out in my opinion! 

So sorry to hear that Dana :cry: Try to stay strong and remember we are all here for you!!! 

Han those girlies are SO effing rude! You do not ditch to go to a party when you make plans! Good job you have us!!

And Jen yay about you moving!! But Boo about the lack of internet!! We best get updates from you girl!!!!!! 

Dan and I spent the day with his family, I'm shattered (those pills make me sleepy 24/7 haha) .. been losing some more of my plug today, I told my mum and she was like but that means the baby will come soon.. I was like No mum that isn't necessarily true!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Jackie if you are worried it is always best to ring up the hospital and see what they say.. always best to get checked out in my opinion!
> 
> So sorry to hear that Dana :cry: Try to stay strong and remember we are all here for you!!!
> 
> Han those girlies are SO effing rude! You do not ditch to go to a party when you make plans! Good job you have us!!
> 
> And Jen yay about you moving!! But Boo about the lack of internet!! We best get updates from you girl!!!!!!
> 
> Dan and I spent the day with his family, I'm shattered (those pills make me sleepy 24/7 haha) .. been losing some more of my plug today, I told my mum and she was like but that means the baby will come soon.. I was like No mum that isn't necessarily true!! :rofl:
> 
> xx

lol, like i predicted you will be next Ash.... I just know it!! 

Jackie I would get checked out if I were you babe, i thought i was going into labour today as i had such odd pains, as it turned out I just needed to go too the toilet :blush:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol melanie!!!

I rang nhs direct as i couldnt find the number for labour ward and am now just waiting for the out of hours to call me to go in, they said if he takes to long then just go to the hospital! So we shall see what happens!

Anyone heard from chel today? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls..

Sorry i havent been on much today.. well i have lurking.. just not in a chatty mood today :|


----------



## mz_jackie86

Im off to A n E let u no how it goes!! XX

Hope ur ook Hannah xx


----------



## mummy to be

good morning ladies. 
I have just woken up :) 
Jackie... hope your ok.. please let us know asap.
Hannah... dont worry about those stupid girls!!! you dont need fake friends like that!! You need true and honest friends who are you going support you through everything not when they are ready for yoU!!!!
Dan.. Sorry to hear about your FIL... i hope you are ok and i have you and your family in my thoughts...


----------



## MelanieSweets

mz_jackie86 said:


> Lol melanie!!!
> 
> I rang nhs direct as i couldnt find the number for labour ward and am now just waiting for the out of hours to call me to go in, they said if he takes to long then just go to the hospital! So we shall see what happens!
> 
> Anyone heard from chel today? xx

Good luck jackie xx .... fingers crossed everything ok for you xx And mummy is right Han, they arent true friends if they bugger off and leave you!! ...you need to be surrounded by mummies to be that know exactly what your going through, people that have had or are having babies tend to understand more chin up sweets how ru mummy to be?? 

xXx


----------



## mummy to be

i am good thanks Mel. It is my first day of Maternity Leave today and i am not sure what to do.... i am still laying in bed watching tv..... not sure where to start.. got alot to do but kinda wanna relax.... lol
How are you????


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awww how exciting for you, has it sunk in that your off now ?? you must be pleased.... have you still got baby stuff to get ? I would say with it being your first day just relax :) 

I am ok thanks just getting lots of movement from little one, but it actually hurts now ... i really dont think theres much room left in there the poor thing, work tomorrow boo but am counting down the days until I am in your position :happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

OMG I cant believe I spent that much time off that chel had her baby without me knowing. I dont want that to happen again! 

How is everyone else hopefully no more signs of anyone with babies. Can someone tell me how chel is and what happened... i cant find the pages that said anything or just where it starts so I can read... You can PM it to me if you want so as not to flood this chat. Just curious as to what happened!

Please and Thank you!


----------



## mummy to be

MelanieSweets said:


> Awww how exciting for you, has it sunk in that your off now ?? you must be pleased.... have you still got baby stuff to get ? I would say with it being your first day just relax :)
> 
> I am ok thanks just getting lots of movement from little one, but it actually hurts now ... i really dont think theres much room left in there the poor thing, work tomorrow boo but am counting down the days until I am in your position :happydance:

Yes it is exciting but yeah i am not sure what to do lol. I have to print out my baby shower invitations :) 

Umm no it hasnt sunk in yet that i am off work for a long long time. i just feel like i am on holidays at the moment... it is weird. But i am sure in a few weeks or when bubby comes that i wont be going back to work for a long time lol. 

Yes i know what you mean when i feel Layla move around it at times is uncomfortable and kinda painful at times... i think she is really running outta room and fast :) But that is a good thing right???? heheheheeh


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there Kelly!!! How are you huni? Long time no see... hope all is well :)


----------



## navarababe

Hope everything is ok jackie hun :hugs: Please let us know asap. 

Im just finished moving my room about, im shattered now lol..

Im finding it hard to find a decent Bouncy chair under £40 lol. :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Spring-bouncing-cradle/dp/B000JDY0MC/sr=1-3/qid=1235948842/ref=sr_1_3/278-1677861-4382158?%5Fencoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_0_10751_-1__52808_10001_

Under £10

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3763038/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CNursery%7C12109130/c_2/2%7Ccat_12109130%7CBaby+bouncers+and+swings%7C12109189.htm

Under £20


----------



## MelanieSweets

mummy to be said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Awww how exciting for you, has it sunk in that your off now ?? you must be pleased.... have you still got baby stuff to get ? I would say with it being your first day just relax :)
> 
> I am ok thanks just getting lots of movement from little one, but it actually hurts now ... i really dont think theres much room left in there the poor thing, work tomorrow boo but am counting down the days until I am in your position :happydance:
> 
> Yes it is exciting but yeah i am not sure what to do lol. I have to print out my baby shower invitations :)
> 
> Umm no it hasnt sunk in yet that i am off work for a long long time. i just feel like i am on holidays at the moment... it is weird. But i am sure in a few weeks or when bubby comes that i wont be going back to work for a long time lol.
> 
> Yes i know what you mean when i feel Layla move around it at times is uncomfortable and kinda painful at times... i think she is really running outta room and fast :) But that is a good thing right???? heheheheehClick to expand...

Yeh just enjoy it hun, how much maternity leave do you get over there hun!? x i think you should definatly try and make mst of this time though as you will be feeding, nappy changing etc :) 

I know i still cant believe Chel has had her little bubba, its scarey isnt it, certainly makes you realise that its getting closer and closer ! x


----------



## navarababe

Thanks han hun xx


----------



## mummy to be

MelanieSweets said:


> Yeh just enjoy it hun, how much maternity leave do you get over there hun!? x i think you should definatly try and make mst of this time though as you will be feeding, nappy changing etc :)
> 
> I know i still cant believe Chel has had her little bubba, its scarey isnt it, certainly makes you realise that its getting closer and closer ! x

We get 12 months over here... but i dont think i will be going back. we are planning to be pregnant again by then :) fingers crossed :D 

I just printed out my baby shower invitations.... now gotta post them :)


----------



## mummy to be

hey ladies, 
just been thinking.... what is going to happen when we all have our babies... where are we going to talk..... :(


----------



## JeffsWife07

We are going to have this buddy group moved over to postnatal!!!!

Hey hun. How r u?

Hi ladies!!! All is good here I'm going to read back and see how everyone is. We are watching Practical Magic.......I LOVE that movie.

:hug:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls, 

Just got back and they said i am way to stressed and i need to take it easier! Which is so hard at the moment cos i have so much on!
But the doctor and midwifes were BLOODY AMAZING!! I hope i have them when im in labour, so nice and caring....oh and some woman was in labour in the next room and i was pooing my pants!!!

Im off 2 bed now im knackered!! Night girls xxxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm glad everything is ok hun.:hugs:
Please, take it easy. Stressing and over doing things can cause you to go into labor. Are you on maternity leave yet???

take care hun
:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girls!!!

How are you??

Im glad your ok Jackie! :hugs:


----------



## mama2b

Hey Han ,

Im ok hope you and everyone else is to ! 

Everytime I check this thread about a million things have happened, I can't keep up ! 

When will chel be home ? 

Does anyone else feel like there bump can't possibly get any bigger !! 

I saw my friend yesterday and we were chatting about how long I had left and I said oh I think its 6 weeks left on thurs, worked it out in my head then I was like OMG Its only 5 weeks !!! As soon as I got home last night I ordered the pram, and I collected the moses basket yesterday so I feel semi organised now !!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> Hey Han ,
> 
> Im ok hope you and everyone else is to !
> 
> Everytime I check this thread about a million things have happened, I can't keep up !
> 
> When will chel be home ?
> 
> Does anyone else feel like there bump can't possibly get any bigger !!
> 
> I saw my friend yesterday and we were chatting about how long I had left and I said oh I think its 6 weeks left on thurs, worked it out in my head then I was like OMG Its only 5 weeks !!! As soon as I got home last night I ordered the pram, and I collected the moses basket yesterday so I feel semi organised now !!


Im good :) i hope you are ok too :) 

Im not to sure when chel will be home but hopefully soon lol

I KNOW im 5 weeks to go on wednesday!!! & we go up next box on saturday and you go up on sunday!! :) :hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning ladies :hi:

I hope you are all okay!!

When Chel gets out of hospital she will be pleased to know that I am now the one with the swollen minnie :rofl:

Baby's head is pulling my bones apart.. in a word.. Ouch! Come on baby.. keep going south.. even if it takes you two weeks GET OUT GET OUT!!

Everyone (not just people on here) seem to think I'm going to be early.. I won't be, baby will take after me, stubborn and ALWAYS late!! :rofl::blush:

It is so nice and sunny today.. someone come to Lincoln and we can go have a picnic!!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Swollen Minnie? :|....


:rofl:

And your not going before me young lady! :rofl: HAHA!


----------



## mama2b

Luckily Ive not had a swollen minnie yet but when I do I will be adding it to my list of exscuses to not have sex ! :haha:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> Swollen Minnie? :|....
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> And your not going before me young lady! :rofl: HAHA!

:rofl::rofl:

Yes swollen.. like LO is pushing it out with its head.. Darn child :rofl::rofl:

You best get going then miss.. 2 weeks and 2 days.. chop chop :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

My minnie just feels like the baby is about to fall out!!


Lol i bet it will go in the same order we made up when we first started talking lol


----------



## mummy to be

hey there ladies. How is everyone? I have been having massive pains in my lower belly... OUCHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Hun, i have minnie & bum pains! :( Hope your pains ease off! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

&
Is any one gonna start drinking raspberry left tea??


----------



## mama2b

mummy to be said:


> hey there ladies. How is everyone? I have been having massive pains in my lower belly... OUCHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awwww hun, hope it goes soon. :hug:

I think I might start on the raspberry tea in about 3 weeks, I am not ready for the baby to come yet !!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> hey there ladies. How is everyone? I have been having massive pains in my lower belly... OUCHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Awwww hun, hope it goes soon. :hug:
> 
> *I think I might start on the raspberry tea in about 3 weeks, I am not ready for the baby to come yet* !!!Click to expand...

Thats what i was thinking..

When i hit 37 weeks! :) x


----------



## mama2b

Im also thinking of getting one of those mini trampolines !!! My friend has a big one in her garden but I don't fancy going into labour on that !!


----------



## HannahGraceee

How Mini..Is Mini? lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have a mini trampoline.. 

https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/31-3024409A69UC459165M.jpg

I hadn't thought to start bouncing on that though haha

I shall start with the RLT in 2 weeks time, need to go buy some first.

I'm also going to try going for walks when I can, weather this week is going to be rubbish & cold though :dohh:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I have a mini trampoline..
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/31-3024409A69UC459165M.jpg
> 
> I hadn't thought to start bouncing on that though haha
> 
> I shall start with the RLT in 2 weeks time, need to go buy some first.
> 
> I'm also going to try going for walks when I can, weather this week is going to be rubbish & cold though :dohh:
> 
> xx

My mum has one of them! :rofl: but she hasnt used it in like 10 years! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh and....

How much do you think boyzone will cost to preform at my wedding?? :blush:


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there girls :) 
Yes i hope that the pains go away soon. 
Allan is going away tomorrow night and i am scared that something will happen :( 
Well i am off to bed try and get some rest :( 
Nighty Night 
-xox-


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nighty Night!! :hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well I think you may need to win the lottery!

I would probably need to win the lottery a million times over to get lionel richie at mine! 

Does Marc know he has to propose Han?!?

I should really get some breakfast, but still I don't fancy anything! Last night I was starving and I didn't fancy anything so I went to bed and cried! 

:blush:

xx

Na Night Mandy! Sweet dreams 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I used to want take that but not any more lol 


I donno about marc atm - hes weird.. i hate him but i love him.. hes a prick but a sweetheart i donno :|..

Marc said he doesnt wanna get married :|.

he washed my hair and srubbed my back last night :cloud9: lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww that is sweet :cloud9:

Don't worry Han blokes have to be beyond a certain age to actually want to get married.. Dan wants to get married but that is because he is 27!
I've told him I want a huge sexy rock and the most romantic proposal but I want to know nothing about it.. it has to be pure surprise!! :cloud9:

I've got a carton of red grape juice (gorgeous) but I can't open it properly :cry: it takes about a year to fill a glass haha

What are you girlies up to today then??

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Awww that is sweet :cloud9:
> 
> Don't worry Han blokes have to be beyond a certain age to actually want to get married.. Dan wants to get married but that is because he is 27!
> I've told him I want a huge sexy rock and the most romantic proposal but I want to know nothing about it.. it has to be pure surprise!! :cloud9:
> 
> I've got a carton of red grape juice (gorgeous) but I can't open it properly :cry: it takes about a year to fill a glass haha
> 
> What are you girlies up to today then??
> 
> xx

lol i wish marc wanted to :(

i had some of that saturday :) lol lushh :rofl:

But marc does PRICKish this all the time!! like yesterday..

we were in sainsburys buying lunch.. asked him to buy me a pregnancy magazine as he was buying himself the paper.. he said no..:| 

But lets me buy him £10 worth of boxers


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Awww that is sweet :cloud9:
> 
> Don't worry Han blokes have to be beyond a certain age to actually want to get married.. Dan wants to get married but that is because he is 27!
> I've told him I want a huge sexy rock and the most romantic proposal but I want to know nothing about it.. it has to be pure surprise!! :cloud9:
> 
> I've got a carton of red grape juice (gorgeous) but I can't open it properly :cry: it takes about a year to fill a glass haha
> 
> What are you girlies up to today then??
> 
> xx
> 
> lol i wish marc wanted to :(
> 
> i had some of that saturday :) lol lushh :rofl:
> 
> But marc does PRICKish this all the time!! like yesterday..
> 
> we were in sainsburys buying lunch.. asked him to buy me a pregnancy magazine as he was buying himself the paper.. he said no..:|
> 
> But lets me buy him £10 worth of boxersClick to expand...

You need to get your foot down lady and don't buy him anything!
How you don't beat him black and blue is beyond me :rofl:

It has just occurred to me that if we manage to make it through March, when it is the 1st April we will only have 7 days!! SEVEN DAYS! 

I have decided to cut my count downs because 5 weeks & 2 days seems like ages haha

So my first count down is.. 4 days until scan
1 week 2 days until active birth workshop 
2 weeks 2 days until Full term! 
3 weeks 3 days until water birth workshop
5 weeks 2 days until due date!! 

:blush:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i went mad it him yesterday.. and i mean serious MAD! 
we nearly broke up :blush:

im scared to go to my antinatal tomo.. :(


----------



## pink_cabbage

Morning Girlies,

It's such a lovely day outside that waking up immediately put me in a good mood, for the first time in ages!
It's annoying that I don't actually have anything to do though... so I'm gonna put on some music (which I've not done in sooooo long), and sort out my entire room, pack some stuff away that I don't need... then maybe go for a walk. 

How is everyone?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey Sexy Ladies!

How u all today!?? The weather is so nice i wana go shoppin for my flat but think ill wait til i get the actual keys!

What u all up 2 2day?? x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww it is funny how a bit of sun can make everyone so happy!
Just think.. when it is summer and properly sunny we will have our little babies and will be super duper happy!
I can't wait to take baby on his/her first trip to the seaside :cloud9:

I will soon start to tidy this bedroom (well I plan to start soon.. in a few hours haha) 

Are you girlies okay?!

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Good thanks, just listenin to my mum have a go at the council man cos he is mucking me about with my flat....she sounds scary cos she is scottish lol!!

I cant believe i only have 6 weeks left.....eeeeek!!!!


----------



## navarababe

I feel like rubbish today :( i was awake last night till 4am with toothache, i just hope it goes away 2day as im shattered. :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

i wonder whos next..


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lana same ere so i popped on the little mermaid lol and fell sleep to that!!
Take some paracetemol to ease your toothache hun xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Too many pages to look back on when did chel have her baby are they doign ok, bless her!


I'M ON LAST BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK AND WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO at the same time. 

I am also very tired, so might be goin back for a nap in a mo!LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> Too many pages to look back on when did chel have her baby are they doign ok, bless her!
> 
> 
> I'M ON LAST BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK AND WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO at the same time.
> 
> I am also very tired, so might be goin back for a nap in a mo!LOL

:wohoo:
Congratulations hun!!!

I go up on saturday! x


----------



## navarababe

yeh ill need to buy some in town today :( 

im lying on couch the now x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Just found post on chel, bless her. Glad they're both doing so well!

Yeah last box, WOW, Full term next wednesday. OMGosh. And now I'm going for a morning kip haha. Cos I get up with ds in morning for school, am dhattered by time come home again. LOL

Hugs to all! Hmmmmmm, who will be next?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww toothache is the worst pain in the world I hate it!!
Sleep it off ALLLLLLLLLLLLLDAY lol!!x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wooo!!
First Full-Termer!! :) x 
Im full term in 2 weeks and 2 days! so the 18th of march! :)


----------



## navarababe

i hope this month goes in quick, so april will hurry up lol im inpatient


----------



## pink_cabbage

Well today's plan of action is going slowly; I came on my laptop to put music on... and got distracted by the internet, oops!

Just turned on iTunes though, and evidently it's a tribute to Hannah 'cause when I put it on random, the first song on was Boyzone :rofl:

I've been having a thick moment - I was trying to figure out when I'm Full Term and couldn't. But I *think* it's gonna be 26th March. So... 3 weeks and 3 days. 

Ooh, and I have my first Antenatal/Parentcraft class thing tonight. Nervous much?!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oooo I can't believe people are going up to the final box already!! 
:happydance::happydance:

Haha every time something new and baby related happens I just can't believe it :blush:

It is all SO close :cloud9:

xx


----------



## navarababe

not long now ladies :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mwah ha ha..

My sisters are still in bed (one is a lazy sod and doesn't have a job and the other is being bullied REALLY bad at school at the moment so is having time off until school pulls their heads out their bottoms!) so I've put excessively loud music on to wake them up (my mum told me to do it haha)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Now I shall start tidying!!

xx


----------



## pink_cabbage

Haha, talking of loud music, my mum just told me to turn mine down. Apparently she's not into "Nightwish"... lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Mwah ha ha..
> 
> My sisters are still in bed (one is a lazy sod and doesn't have a job and the other is being bullied REALLY bad at school at the moment so is having time off until school pulls their heads out their bottoms!) so I've put excessively loud music on to wake them up (my mum told me to do it haha)
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Now I shall start tidying!!
> 
> xx

I hate Bullys! :growlmad:



pink_cabbage said:


> Well today's plan of action is going slowly; I came on my laptop to put music on... and got distracted by the internet, oops!
> 
> *Just turned on iTunes though, and evidently it's a tribute to Hannah 'cause when I put it on random, the first song on was Boyzone *
> I've been having a thick moment - I was trying to figure out when I'm Full Term and couldn't. But I *think* it's gonna be 26th March. So... 3 weeks and 3 days.
> 
> Ooh, and I have my first Antenatal/Parentcraft class thing tonight. Nervous much?!

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

And now they shall both officially hate me because I've put on N*sync!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:

My neighbours may start complaining soon :muaha: (I hate them any way!)

I hate bullies too Han, I know what it is like cuz I was bullied for like 9 of my school years.. schools do F all to help these days.. too scared of being 'politically correct' PAH!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> And now they shall both officially hate me because I've put on N*sync!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:
> 
> My neighbours may start complaining soon :muaha: (I hate them any way!)
> 
> I hate bullies too Han, I know what it is like cuz I was bullied for like 9 of my school years.. schools do F all to help these days.. too scared of being 'politically correct' PAH!
> 
> xx

Me too! :( :hugs:

They dont do F all.. even if its right in there face still nothing.. like they dont have a heart


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:hugs::hugs:

A bottle of top to toe decided to leak.. now I stink of it :rofl:

My sisters are now awake haha!!

And I completely forgot I got a cute mark hill set last year & it has a really cute mini shampoo & conditioner! I don't need to buy any woo hoo!
And I got an FCUK set too & that came with a travel toothbrush :happydance:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Im taking my special toothbrush that sings walking on sunshine! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha!! 

Oh my god where did you get that from?!?

Woo I've just found my ear muffs haha :rofl:

I completely forgot how much stuff I have!!!!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Haha!!
> 
> Oh my god where did you get that from?!?
> 
> Woo I've just found my ear muffs haha :rofl:
> 
> I completely forgot how much stuff I have!!!!!
> 
> xx

https://www.hasbro.com/toothtunes/en_GB/default.cfm?page=Products/Catalog
You cant get mine any more :( But there are well loads of songs now.. when my mum bought mine there was only 4 or 5 mostly High school msuical ones lol


----------



## navarababe

lol thats the first time ive heard of toothbrushs playing music haha. we learn something new everyday


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
The song lasts for 2 mins.. cos thats how long your surposed to brush your teeth for.. it stops when you should finish lol


----------



## navarababe

Lol thats pretty cool then. I just bought paracetemol (sp) at Spar, ya think they're ok to take one? HOpefully it will take the throb away from this toothache :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Paracetamol is fine hun!

I got told by a doctor at like 15 weeks I could take 2 paracetamol every 4 hours for the whole of my pregnancy and baby would be totally fine. 

Now I personally think the baby would probably get a slight addiction to paracetamol if you did that!! 

But taking a couple when you need them is definitely fine.. once you have taken them try and get some sleep :hug:

Those toothbrushes are ace! I totally have to get Dan and me one!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

This baby is doing my head in!!
I've just been to the toilet but it is poking my bladder and making me want to go again.. but I know if I do there will be nothing there :hissy:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have these little spots like all over my body :|


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Do they itch hun??

Are you hot at all? it could just be heat rash or something along those lines :hug:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i have 20+ little bumps on my bump and a couple on my hands and 1 on my foot :|..

my bump has been quite itchy lately but i thought that was because of my strech marks


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hmm when is your next midwife appointment?
If it is soon then mention it then..

Just keep an eye out and if more and more appear then ring up and get some advice sweetie! :hug:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

its not this wednesday next wednesday so ill mention it then


----------



## HannahGraceee

29 days till april :wohoo:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ugh!
Well I've done lots of tidying.. still got loads to do but it can't be done until we bring my furniture back from Leicester. 
I've got awful blooming backache now :cry:

I'm being cheeky and asking my sister if she will make me some food now hehe 

xx


----------



## mama2b

I am so excited !! 

I have just been washing all the bedding for my moses basket, can't believe I will have my baby in there soon, it looks so comfy !! 

I bought it off my friend yesterday and it was hardly used as her baby refused to sleep in it !

Has anyone else got a moses basket ? We bought a crib ages ago but wish I hadn't bothered now as I love this so much :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







moses basket.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 7


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

We have a moses basket but it is no where near as fantastic as that one!!

But we have been given ours for free and it is from mothercare so I'm not complaining! 

I really really can't wait for baby to be here too! 
I need to crack on and wash everything..

Question..

Those that have washed everything.. have you dried it outside & then popped it in the drier.. or just washed it all & tumble dried it?!?!

xx


----------



## pink_cabbage

Well I finally got my arse into gear - I sorted out all the stuff in my room... but remind me not to bother trying to pull my bed out so that I can get in the drawers again; I think I nearly broke my back!

Just been sat watching Alan Titchmarsh whilst doing a puzzle book. I feel so old!

Just waiting to go to my antenatal class thingy tonight now at 7... I'm bricking it 'cause I'm on my own :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

I tumbled tried everything! 
That moses basket is lush!!! 

Mines like this...

https://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B001K9VIYW/sr=1-20/qid=1236012117/ref=sr_1_20/275-4149560-5915953?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44361031&mcb=core

Think that one is the exact one actually! lol i got mine for free too so im not complaining either!!

Ive starting my 1 hour and 17 mins worth of cleaning to burn some of these calories off! :)


----------



## lyndsey3010

Hiya girls,

Hope everyone is well.... The baby show on Sunday was fab, got a super baby sling and nappy bin and cassettes. And seen a few other bits I may well order online. 

Just come backfrom midwife, she has referred me to the hospital as it appears I am shrinking, at 32+5 I measured 31cm and today at 34+5 I am only measuring 28cm. I will get measured at hospital and depending on what they say, possibly scanned as well. I'm just waiting for a phone call with the appt but it should be this week. Even though I'm sure everything is fine, it makes u feel sick to the stomach when there is even a hint of a problem. 

Oh and washing, I don't have a tumble dryer so everything is being dried on the line or inside. 

Sorry not read back as I'm using my phone and it takes forever so hope I haven't missed anything and everyone is good. X


----------



## mama2b

I wish mine had been free ! 

I paid £50 for it with the stand and everything, actually come to think of it, it kind of was free as one of friends paid for it :happydance: otherwise I wouldn't of had it cuz of already having the crib.

Han that basket is lovely, I like the frills round it :)

So far I have only washed the stuff for basket and as oh managed to break the washing line I will have to dry it inside, when we get new one tomorrow I will dry everything outside. Haven't got a tumble drier so outside if dry or hang inside if raining ! 

pinkcabbage why are u going to class on your own ? Im not even bloody booked on mine til nxt wk, will be 36 wks.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thank you ladies! 

I want everything to be really soft and what not for baby :cloud9:

I'm hoping for some more sunshine this week, then I'll wash it all, dry it mostly outside and then tumble dry it for extra softness :happydance:

Aww I bet baby has just got itself in a different position hun, I think the stomach measuring is a load of balls anyway.. loads of things make a difference including what you have had to eat and drink!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ok ive cleaned for 13 mins and im knackered!! :rofl: lets just sit down for 5 mins lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mama2b said:


> I wish mine had been free !
> 
> I paid £50 for it with the stand and everything, actually come to think of it, it kind of was free as one of friends paid for it :happydance: otherwise I wouldn't of had it cuz of already having the crib.
> 
> Han that basket is lovely, I like the frills round it :)
> 
> So far I have only washed the stuff for basket and as oh managed to break the washing line I will have to dry it inside, when we get new one tomorrow I will dry everything outside. Haven't got a tumble drier so outside if dry or hang inside if raining !
> 
> pinkcabbage why are u going to class on your own ? Im not even bloody booked on mine til nxt wk, will be 36 wks.

Don't worry hun mine isn't until next Weds so I shall also be 36 weeks when I have mine.. and I only get the one! Awesome haha 

xx


----------



## mama2b

Just 1 for me to :( they have also booked me on a breastfeeding one on Tuesday but tbh im not really sure I want to go to that, it said you can take partners but the mw said there isn't any point i may aswell go on my own.

I would of thought a bf class would be better AFTER you've had the baby ? Has anyone else been offered them ? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

MINE ARE 2MOZ! i have 4 
i dont wanna go
im scared!! :(
I have like a pobeia (sp) of meeting new people.. ill worry about it really badly all night and most of the class tomo :cry:


----------



## mama2b

are you going on your own ? i am making oh come with me, id be to scared to go on my own to !


----------



## HannahGraceee

yep marcs coming.. 
thats another thing is if i say somthing silly like get my words mixed up marc will say somthing about it after :(


----------



## mama2b

He will probably be the one to say something silly, my oh james has asked my mw some really random questions lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol proberly! :rofl:

Just finished the housework! :):) im so sweaty TMI!


----------



## HannahGraceee

does any one know how many people are on the list?


----------



## mz_jackie86

For gods sake!!!
I swear to god im gunna rip my hair out!!!the stupid council people are still fuckin me about ive had to call my caseworkers manager to get it sorted hopefull will hear sumink 2moro!!!! 

Also my maternity pay have said i'm not entitled to maternity pay cos i havent worked enough and thats a lie cos i have and i sent a appeal letter last week special deliver £5 for a stupid lil letter and they still havent recieved it!!
So ive had to apply for income support and im bringin a baby into the world with no money whatsever!!! Wtf!
So much for nor friggin stress!!!

Sorry for moanin i just so annoyed i just wanna chill and i cant!!! Xxxxx


----------



## hayley x

Heyyyy :) how is everyone! 

How are u jackie after yesterday? Hope everythings ok!! 

I havent read back (just this page) are you starting your antenatal classes tomorro hannah? Cuz i am too and im well nervous lol!!

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> Heyyyy :) how is everyone!
> 
> How are u jackie after yesterday? Hope everythings ok!!
> 
> I havent read back (just this page) are you starting your antenatal classes tomorro hannah? Cuz i am too and im well nervous lol!!
> 
> xxx

Same ones? :rofl:
You dont live any where near me so i doubt that lol

Im very nervous!! :hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

The pain keeps coming back in my chest but ive had alot on today so thats prob why so im guna get into bed now and shove on some disney (lol) and chat away to u guys and prob fall sleep, so tired!!

How r u hun? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww bless :cloud9:

Im fine thanks you?? x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Jackie.. just keep appealing!! :hug:
If you know you have earned enough then that is all that matters.. after all you only have to have earned £30 a week for 13 weeks, and I'm definitely sure you have done that!!

I've just watched high school musical 3 to cheer me up.. I love watching disney films when I'm sad.. I need to get some on dvd!! 

xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hello there ladies :) 
How are we all this morning? 
I have just woken up. Allan went away this morning over night for work which sucks. I have told him that this time is the last time! I dont want him going away anymore. Just in case!!! you never know there is only 6 weeks left :( 

I have to do so much today but not sure if i will actually get any of it done lol. 
I need to iron, wash, fold the washing, start packing cause we are moving on sunday. Oh crap... i need to call the phone and internet company to move the lines to the new house otherwise i wont have the internet :( That would make me very very sad :(


----------



## Shinning_Star

hey all good here, feeling stretched to the brim mind.

I love disney films, I actually collect them on dvd, my DF buys them for me for birthdays etc and I always pick two up when on bogof's


----------



## mummy to be

awwww i think i might head to the video store to get some dvd's :) thanks for the good idea ladies..... A nice relaxing day on the bed watching dvd's hehe sounds great to me :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Grrr I give up!!
I've spent the day alone (because I've been tidying etc etc) had a bath & whilst I was in the bath the rack we put all toiletries on decided to fall on me.. it shocked me but didn't hurt me! 
And I've been in agony all day. 
OH comes home from work, he looks mardy as his ass.. I'm asking if he is alright and getting my head bitten off for asking.
He hasn't gave me a kiss or a cuddle or asked if I'm okay.. but I'm not biting his head off!! 
Now I don't know about you ladies but when something is wrong with your partner you know, and no matter how many times they say they are 'fine' you know they aren't. 
And I know he is annoyed about something. F knows what but definitely something. 

What the heck is he going to be like when we have had baby, and I've been alone all day with baby.. is he going to storm in from work, moody as can be and start having a go at me because I am stupid enough to care!!!! :hissy:

I could do with grabbing all you ladies, heading for a spa and spending the next 5 weeks there!! 

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww, I'd just leave him hun, blokes sometimes just need to sulk, leave him too it and he'll come to you when he needs to!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Grrr I give up!!
> I've spent the day alone (because I've been tidying etc etc) had a bath & whilst I was in the bath the rack we put all toiletries on decided to fall on me.. it shocked me but didn't hurt me!
> And I've been in agony all day.
> OH comes home from work, he looks mardy as his ass.. I'm asking if he is alright and getting my head bitten off for asking.
> He hasn't gave me a kiss or a cuddle or asked if I'm okay.. but I'm not biting his head off!!
> Now I don't know about you ladies but when something is wrong with your partner you know, and no matter how many times they say they are 'fine' you know they aren't.
> And I know he is annoyed about something. F knows what but definitely something.
> 
> What the heck is he going to be like when we have had baby, and I've been alone all day with baby.. is he going to storm in from work, moody as can be and start having a go at me because I am stupid enough to care!!!! :hissy:
> 
> I could do with grabbing all you ladies, heading for a spa and spending the next 5 weeks there!!
> 
> xx

That is the one reason i dont mind living apart from marc! lol ill ask him all day are you ok? yep im fine (Obvisouly isnt!) ill txt him later on that day.. and he blurts it all out! & he says i cant see when somesthings wrong.. its blantienly (sp?) obvious when you look like you have a face like a slapped arse and the only responce to the words "*are you ok?"* are *"Im fine!"*
Everyone knows thats girl speak for "_*NO IM NOT OK!*_"
:rofl: men!


----------



## navarababe

_Men are men, they wont change, my ex OH acts all nice by buying car seat and coming up for dinner and thinking of names etc, then when were on computer we hardly talk lol. I will never understand them _


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol ive told you maybe hes just like me, likes being signed in, but cant actually be bothered to talk! :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

_i know hun im sorry  i just get angry when he doesnt speak for a hour or so, but maybe i shouldnt bother talking to him. _


----------



## chel27

hello my gorgeous girls :happydance::happydance: chelly is home  thank you all sooooo much for all your lovely messages!!! it ment so much to me girls, you have all given me strength to keep going when i was going through hard times and i thank you all from the bottom of my heart. i love you all. im so overwhelmed from the last few days and soooo happy to introduce my daughter amy sue mcbride  xxxxx


----------



## hayley x

Welcome back chel!! I cant believe you have your daughter she looks absolutely gorgeous! Just seen u didnt even get to the last box, lol!! How is baby amy? xx


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey Chel, good to "see" you :)

Just saw your pics in the other thread... she is absolutely gorgeous, and proper perfect!


----------



## chel27

awwww thanks guys :happydance: have missed you all loads!! amy is doing really well thanks, soon she will be moved into a normal cot which means all them horrible frightening wires will go  she just needs to control her own body temperature and take feeds properly then she can come home  I CANT WAIT!!!:happydance::happydance: could still be a maximum of 5 weeks though :-( i feel sooooooooooo guilty leaving her everyday xxx


----------



## mummy to be

awww Chelly your back!!!! Welcome home!! We all missed you so so so so much! 

I can only imagine how hard it is to come home everynight without her but it is for Amys own good and she will be home sooner than you think it will. Not long now and she will be all yours to take care of :) hehehehe

She is soooo cute and amazing Chel you and your hubby did soooooo well :D :D :D


----------



## chel27

awwww thanks mummy to be  i cant believe its all so real!!! the last few days have gone in a blur really, its all a big shock and so hard to take in, but me and my OH are overwhelmed by our daughter, there is no better feeling!! xx


----------



## navarababe

_Awww welcome back chel and a HUGE congrats  Bet your daughter is gorgeous, good to hear things are going well, and hope she can get home with mummy soon.How r u feeling? xxx _


----------



## chel27

awww thanks navarbabe  im feeling very sore, exhausted but excited, overwhelmed and totally in love :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

life just couldnt be better!!! our family is complete  xxxx


----------



## navarababe

_Awww you seem so happy  Congrats again and i cant wait to see the pics hehe xx_


----------



## kellysays2u

Congrats Chel. Your daughter is absolutely gorgeous! Hope she is home with you soon hun!

For an update on myself cause I cant get on much. Everything with baby is fine except that we still dont have a home for her to go to... The housing help here absolutely sucks. Two weeks ago they told me they were processing my application now just today they said that they realized there wasnt a signature from OH on one of the papers and had to send it back to me and then once they recieve it again will have to start the process all over. I am very pissed off and feel like a horrible mom for not even having a place where a roof will be over my daughters head right now... My parents are still staying I can't stay here when she is born and OH's dad is a drunk so I dont want her there plus I wouldn't be able to be there with her. I just can't believe they didn't tell me before it was missing the signature. It was on the first page and they said they missed it but cant process anything till its done. I just don't know what I am going to do... I just feel like such a bad mom to her for bringing her into the world in this situation. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mummy to be

oh my gaw layla is moving around soooo much today!!! Like my whole belly is moving around... it is freaky lol
We are moving this weekend... Got this is going to be a MASSIVE weekend. MW on Friday arvo, Antinatel class on Sat (all day), Speedway Sat night then move Sunday :) EEEEPPPPPP lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

ffs!
I missed chel last night :|


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I did too hun! 
Weather looks like it is going to be poo today so I think I shall be tumble drying all LOs clothes and what not. 

Or I may just stay in bed feeling sorry for myself! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think today will be poo too! 


me and marc are gonna fill out forms!!!!

YAY! fun! :) 

Have any of you wondered about the sleepless nights? im pooing myself im going to praticly be a single mum ( I know some of you are going to be aswell) but i dont think i could manager it what so ever


----------



## mummy to be

Good evening ladies 
How are you all?


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Ladies

Well I missed you all so decided to pop in!!!
My mummy in law is very upset and I am trying to be with her as much as I can and make sure she eats. Johns family have been great and they are doing the same. She is coming over to mine later, which I am pleased about and I will make her something wholesome and obviously she'll get to be with her youngest son, Peter and be around people who care for her.
The funeral is sorted, and its Wednesday next week, the day before Peter's birthday. John doesn't want us to wear black so I need to get something bright lol.
I am so proud of mum and how she's coping, and glad I can be there when she needs to break down.

Chel - Glad your back here sweetie pie loving the pics, I still have the pic of Amy on my phone :) She is so beautiful.

Ashy - Hows your back hun? How is baby behaving?

Han - You werent feeling too great a few days ago I hope your feeling better?

Jackie - Hope the new place is all you wished for.

Mandy - Praying those BH aren't hurting you too much!


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Grrr I give up!!
> I've spent the day alone (because I've been tidying etc etc) had a bath & whilst I was in the bath the rack we put all toiletries on decided to fall on me.. it shocked me but didn't hurt me!
> And I've been in agony all day.
> OH comes home from work, he looks mardy as his ass.. I'm asking if he is alright and getting my head bitten off for asking.
> He hasn't gave me a kiss or a cuddle or asked if I'm okay.. but I'm not biting his head off!!
> Now I don't know about you ladies but when something is wrong with your partner you know, and no matter how many times they say they are 'fine' you know they aren't.
> And I know he is annoyed about something. F knows what but definitely something.
> 
> What the heck is he going to be like when we have had baby, and I've been alone all day with baby.. is he going to storm in from work, moody as can be and start having a go at me because I am stupid enough to care!!!! :hissy:
> 
> I could do with grabbing all you ladies, heading for a spa and spending the next 5 weeks there!!
> 
> xx
> 
> That is the one reason i dont mind living apart from marc! lol ill ask him all day are you ok? yep im fine (Obvisouly isnt!) ill txt him later on that day.. and he blurts it all out! & he says i cant see when somesthings wrong.. its blantienly (sp?) obvious when you look like you have a face like a slapped arse and the only responce to the words "*are you ok?"* are *"Im fine!"*
> Everyone knows thats girl speak for "_*NO IM NOT OK!*_"
> :rofl: men!Click to expand...

This is one of the hardest parts about living with a guy. I just don't ask him anymore if he's okay I kinda know when he's in a chatty mood and when he's not, bugger him, I have you girls to chat to!!! :rofl:

And bring on the spa! I so need it. You tell me the place and time and I am so there!

Oh and girls baby is engaging...I was at the hospital for bloods yesterday and my GTT and the doctor said baby is engaging. I am sure it's too early for this??? Anyone else been told this??? So she's basically killing my groin area for days and I go in and I get told that? My MIL says its a great sign that she'll be here by the end of the month, so I am pretty pleased!:cloud9:


----------



## navarababe

_morning all, i managed to sleep last night  so im not just as tired today thank god lol. 

How are you all on this cold windy day? xxx_


----------



## danapeter36

:) I am about to make muffins honey!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Marcs gonna be here in half an hour, i said id wait for him so we can have breckfast together


----------



## HannahGraceee

i rambled about a load of rubbish on my journal yesterday lol


----------



## navarababe

_Hmm muffins sound lovely lol. Aww han what you's planning on having? I just had my usual coco pops  i love them lol _


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> _Hmm muffins sound lovely lol. Aww han what you's planning on having? I just had my usual coco pops  i love them lol _

I might have egg on toast lol

im having a cuppa atm ;) lol


----------



## danapeter36

I had muesli so I can make muffins and EAT THEM ALL!


----------



## navarababe

_hmm eggs on toast actually sounds really nice. I need to go in shower and get to the post office, i so cant be bothered, its just one of those days. 

I bought paint last night, its called "sexy pink" cant wait to do it, but im scared incase it looks to pink or stupid lol_


----------



## danapeter36

Try a small patch first and let it dry to see how it looks!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i wanna decorate!!! :(


----------



## sarah_george

Just noticed someone mentioned sleep please share how you managed that lol xxx


----------



## danapeter36

I need a showe after that...seriously.
I thought muffins were easy like cakes. I found it took more energy to mix it all together but I will post pics later. Chocolate ones of course. I am putting chocolate in the centre to melt while it cooks like it says in the recipe, but I can see that going wrong. But yay for me!
I wanna decorate too, too bad I am renting this place!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hahaha I only sleep because of the magic drugs the hospital gave me :rofl:

Dana :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: .. wanted to give you lots of hugs!! Baby is killing me.. I think when I go to my midwife appointment on Thursday I may get news of baby engaging just like you have.. it feels like a watermelon is trying to squeeze through my pelvic bones and it is making me all puffy down there :rofl: Baby keeps having its quiet moments but I'm keeping an eye out. How is your princess behaving?? :cloud9:

You girls are gonna shout at me but I feel so fat today. I feel like a big blob of jelly! with numerous chins.. It is so depressing!! And time is going SO slow. 
And my back is killing me but I'm not allowed to take paracetamol because of my special drugs :rofl::hissy:

I need a friend and company.. I hate spending the whole day alone!!

xx


----------



## chel27

hey girls you all ok? just saying hello before i dash to see amy, just waiting for oh to get back from shops!! i feel kinda lost now as i shouldnt really be in this april mummy club now :-( gawwwdddd i thought all these emotions would of gone but im feeling kinda emotional now :-( hope you all ok xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

chel27 said:


> hey girls you all ok? just saying hello before i dash to see amy, just waiting for oh to get back from shops!! i feel kinda lost now as i shouldnt really be in this april mummy club now :-( gawwwdddd i thought all these emotions would of gone but im feeling kinda emotional now :-( hope you all ok xxx

Lady you will always be part of our April Mummies Club!! We all love you and you aren't allowed to trespass into any other clubs :winkwink:
It will be just a matter of time before you have some more April mummies joining you in March! :hugs:

xx


----------



## navarababe

_Aww chel hun ur always welcome in here, u are a april mum even if ya little princess came early. We all love ya and love the convo with ya  hun xxx_


----------



## danapeter36

CHELLY WELLY BELLY!!!
Hush up!
You are, and will always be an APRIL MUMMY!
Do you want me to come over there?! No, I didn't think so! Lol.

Ashy hun thanks for the sweet messages :) And thanks Lana for the texts, I love all you girls! I need a friend near me but I live in a village with oldies and I don't drive! I suck!
Aw Ash we seem to share so many pregnancy symptoms, yeah thats what it feels like for me and worse when walking, is it like that with you? MW said for your first baby it happens between 33 and 35 weeks. So I guess thats us!

Oh and my doctor is happy for me to deliver my elephant. Reason being I am due 10th April as per scans etc, and that means I am really ten days ahead of where I am if that makes sense, so I will only carry till the 19th if shes ten days late. So makes more sense as to why she's bigger than her dates. Still doesnt explain her being so much bigger than her dates!

And guess what? I saw that vampire funny talking doctor ON THE BUS! Was hilarious! He looked so funny!


----------



## danapeter36

Oh and Chel if you try to leave don't think that Han and Ash and Lana and I wont chase you down. You have been warned! We can be mean. Like really mean. And pregnant meanies are not ones to cross!


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> hey girls you all ok? Just saying hello before i dash to see amy, just waiting for oh to get back from shops!! I feel kinda lost now as i shouldnt really be in this april mummy club now :-( gawwwdddd i thought all these emotions would of gone but im feeling kinda emotional now :-( hope you all ok xxx

cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllll


----------



## chel27

awwww thanks girls you are all soooooo kind :happydance: guess im feeling a little bit blue cos i just want lil amy home now and i hate having to leave her every day :-(

OMG i just have to say how HUGE my boobies have got lol wait till ya milk starts coming in girls, feel like im carrying 2 watermelons around :rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllll

hey hannah babes :happydance::happydance: how ya doing??


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HAHA I'm laughing lots and lots!!

We are the pregnant Mafia!! :rofl::muaha:

Dana walking kills me! I want to get out the house but I can barely even walk to the toilet never mind walk 3 miles into town and 3 miles back (uphill!) I don't drive either.. think I may need to learn sooner or later pah. 

I have a new pain... you know if you sleep on one side for quite long your ear can feel really sore and painful.. well now thanks to my spd my hips feel like that when I sleep on one side for too long :dohh:

I am just a walking pregnant disaster!! 

There are nice dresses being shown on This Morning.. I feel all sad.. haven't bought clothes since I found out I was pregnant (apart from mat jeans and pjs!)

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllll
> 
> hey hannah babes :happydance::happydance: how ya doing??Click to expand...

:):) Hiya!!!!!

Im good thanks you?? :happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone hows it going? 
Chel, Amy is a strong little girl she will be home with you before you know it! Don't be sad just remember that right now she is in the best place possible for her.


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> hey girls you all ok? just saying hello before i dash to see amy, just waiting for oh to get back from shops!! i feel kinda lost now as i shouldnt really be in this april mummy club now :-( gawwwdddd i thought all these emotions would of gone but im feeling kinda emotional now :-( hope you all ok xxx

Chellllllll its so nice to have you back, I saw your gorg piccies of baby Amy on FB, she really looks like Daddy! You must be so proud, give her hugs today from all us april mummies, (were secretly very jeolous you have yours!!) and like everyone had said dont you even think of leaving us .... we will also all have to go into the postnatal group as April Mummies ! 

Awww Ash i just watched this morning, that Jenna from emmerdale is so pretty ... and i am envious of them being able to wear lovely dresses! I am going to breastfeed myself thin soon! 

Went to midwife today and have got day off work and bubba is growing better and all is well so I cant really complain ! :D x:hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Mel well pleased for you!!!

Ashy, I have a pain in my bloomin knees and my bum when I sleep! Lmao.

Chel, sending u a cuddle
Han!!! My muffins even look like muffins!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yup I shall be breastfeeding myself thin too! And walking and eating super healthy! 

If I didn't have all my billion health problems I know I wouldn't have put on so much weight but it is impossible to do exercise when you can hardly stand up! 

I am really blooming bored!! :hissy:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol tell me about it I am sat here eating chocolate muffins!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey ladies how u all doin today!!!
Havent caught up on the convo but will do at some point lol!

Had a appointment today wit midwife at the diabetic clinic as i missed my glucose test cos of the weather, so have to test me blood sugar for 2 weeks to make sure i dnt have it! And i had a different midwife who measured baby for first time and said its right sie and wasnt happy i hadnt been measured before, and i have only put on 6kg since bein pregnancy thats not even a full stone....soooooo happy lol!!!

Attempted to walk back from the hospital to the bus stop to my house a 10 min walk took me half hour iwas in so much pain cos i got stupid SPD...its startin to get alot worse tho after 10 mins walkin but hey ho only 6 weeks left!!!

So now just chillin out and munchin food lol!! What u all up 2?? xx


----------



## danapeter36

I am about to go and watch a film I think!
Feel like I deserve it! Made 12 muffins, chocolate chip, they are divine. I fully recommend following recipes, I don't usually and this time they turned out fab.
Aw Jackie, I feel like I have a watermelon in my pelvis baby has started her exit strategy and sometimes its painful!!
I would have though mw has to measure you every week from week 25? xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Right now I wish I could fly.. Mmm chocolate muffins!!! :cloud9: :hugs:

I could do with a nice tub of ben and jerrys cookie dough :hissy:

God I have to stop moaning!! I've turned into a big miserable idiot :blush:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol well I was really upset yesterday all the emotions of the past few days just collapsed on me.
I was in Primark looking for a cardigan I had seen on Friday and it wasn't there! I had walked from the hospital to treat myself and it was gone!!!
Sob!!!
I can't even describe it thats the thing!!! The sales assistant must have thought I was mad crying walking around looking for my beloved cardigan!
So I bought a baby sleeping bag...
But no uggs...and no cardi!
xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

That is the worst thing about primark, when you want something if you don't buy it that very day then it is unlikely you will find it again (unless it is super popular!) :hug::hug::hug:
I've stopped looking at baby clothes because it just really annoys me I don't want to buy green or yellow!!! :dohh:

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

They are meant to check u every time u go and weigh u aswell but today was first time for both so she werent to impressed lol...ohh and got my health inpregnancy form....

my mum just rang me to say she rang the council and they are cumin round 2moro todo final checks so will hopefuly have the keys by the end of the week....THANK GOD FOR THAT!THINGS ARE GETTING DONE!

Who wants to come tidy my house for me lol!!??


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

I'm wiggling about on my exercise ball and watching knocked up haha :rofl:
Oh and eating chocolate.. God I am SOOO healthy :rofl::rofl:

Jackie you little lazy bum haha.. I wish I had my own place so I could clean it.. I can't be bothered to clean up after other people though!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Why do people go on a exercise ball anyway? what does it do? does it make you start labour quicker?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Apparently it helps get baby in the right position and helps he/she to get engaged. 

I'm sitting on it because baby is putting too much pressure on my pelvic bones but I'm starting to get backache so I'll be back in bed soon haha :blush:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Hi girlies
I just had mum over (Peter mum) she arrived near lunch and only just left as she needed to get back and walk the doggy. We ate muffins, had tea and we talked about nice memories of John which helped her or so she said. She saw your messages on here (I showed her) and she is thankful. I guess BNB really is the best place :)

Anyone fancy coming to keep me company? The chimney is whistling in the wind and it sounds like someone screaming. VERY creepy!


----------



## navarababe

_im lying on couch bored worrying bout money lol. ive got £200 to buy clothes n wipes etc hope its enough xx_


----------



## navarababe

_if i could get there dana i would hehe, i hate distance _


----------



## mama2b

OMG You will not believe the bad luck I have had today :cry:

Started off pretty good, I went to see my friend and her mum as they said they wanted to give me something for baby.................£200 CASH !!!! I was speechless, they are not minted or anything they had just been saving it up, insisted I had it despite me saying it was to much. So I was really, really chuffed as we are skint at the moment.

Went to see my other friend after as she was doing me a pedicure and when I left I reversed into a brick wall in her drive !!!!! Noooooooooooo causing about (yes you've guessed it) £200 worth of damage to my little car !!!! 

There is a massive crack in the wheel arch and it is all scraped, I can't bloody believe it, it could only happen to me !!


----------



## danapeter36

:) Same here hun, same here!!!

£200 is definately enough hun, have you tried ebay for clothes babe? If you bid on a bundle you'll do well xxx


----------



## danapeter36

mama2b said:


> OMG You will not believe the bad luck I have had today :cry:
> 
> Started off pretty good, I went to see my friend and her mum as they said they wanted to give me something for baby.................£200 CASH !!!! I was speechless, they are not minted or anything they had just been saving it up, insisted I had it despite me saying it was to much. So I was really, really chuffed as we are skint at the moment.
> 
> Went to see my other friend after as she was doing me a pedicure and when I left I reversed into a brick wall in her drive !!!!! Noooooooooooo causing about (yes you've guessed it) £200 worth of damage to my little car !!!!
> 
> There is a massive crack in the wheel arch and it is all scraped, I can't bloody believe it, it could only happen to me !!


OH HUN!!!!
Are you ok tho?!?!
Peters dad gave us money for Xmas and then our car broke and we had to use the money for that instead :(

I wanted a holiday!


----------



## navarababe

_aww mama2b, so sorry hun, i hate bad luck. hope ur day gets better.

I hope i dont run outta money, i have got quite a few clothes already, yeh ill try ebay as its cheap xx_


----------



## March mummy

congratulations chelbell. its where it starts youll all start going now we calling it the pringle effect


----------



## mama2b

Hey im ok thanks :)

It was a low brick post that marked the entrance to the driveway, if you know what i mean and the drive is dead straight so when i reversed out i must of gone at a dodgy angle, grrrrrrrrrrrrr

Gutted about the holiday ! Funnily enough whenever I go on holiday something always happens to my car, a few years ago my car literally blew up the day before we went cost £400 to get fixed, my dad bless him paid for it but he used to give me my spending money at the time as I was at college and obviously as he paid for car I didn't get any so I went to benidorm for a week with £50 !!!! 

What makes it even worse is that I was planning on selling my car and just sharing james to save money so I have to get it fixed otherwise we will never sell the damn thing :dohh:


----------



## navarababe

_lol i could happly hang on for another month lol_


----------



## danapeter36

Lol March Mummy, I know I can feel it in the air...someone else is going to pop soon!

Aw...honey...cars are hassle full stop!


----------



## mama2b

navarababe said:


> _aww mama2b, so sorry hun, i hate bad luck. hope ur day gets better.
> 
> I hope i dont run outta money, i have got quite a few clothes already, yeh ill try ebay as its cheap xx_

Don't forget you will get your £190 payment of goverment to.

Apparently george at asda has cheap baby clothes and i have got quite a few bits and pieces from tesco.


----------



## navarababe

_i think we get tht in may, ive applied. 

yeh thts why i dont drive lol, cars wayyyy to expensive x_


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah same here Lana...
Aw hun I know, you wanna make sure baby is okay. You were having contractions before, what were they like???


----------



## navarababe

_it was scarey cause they felt just like normal braxton hicks lol, so i was confused, they didnt really hurt i just felt alot of pressure _


----------



## danapeter36

Ah I see...pressure, yucky that sounds horrid.
Its weird to think a load of us are full term this month xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> OMG You will not believe the bad luck I have had today :cry:
> 
> Started off pretty good, I went to see my friend and her mum as they said they wanted to give me something for baby.................£200 CASH !!!! I was speechless, they are not minted or anything they had just been saving it up, insisted I had it despite me saying it was to much. So I was really, really chuffed as we are skint at the moment.
> 
> Went to see my other friend after as she was doing me a pedicure and when I left I reversed into a brick wall in her drive !!!!! Noooooooooooo causing about (yes you've guessed it) £200 worth of damage to my little car !!!!
> 
> There is a massive crack in the wheel arch and it is all scraped, I can't bloody believe it, it could only happen to me !!

Oh you poor thing! x maybe that £200 just wasnt meant to be ? .....but you must be gutted! Tesco's and Asda do such nice baby clothes .... i could of gone mad but seen as i have a baby shower soon I daren't get anything just incase! 

Wow .. time goes quickly when your not at work .. x


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah doesnt time fly when ur not at work!!!
I have done a few bits today tho so I am well chuffed!


----------



## navarababe

_i dont think it flys in lol, i think it drags in, i hate sitting doing nothing lol _


----------



## mama2b

MelanieSweets said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> OMG You will not believe the bad luck I have had today :cry:
> 
> Started off pretty good, I went to see my friend and her mum as they said they wanted to give me something for baby.................£200 CASH !!!! I was speechless, they are not minted or anything they had just been saving it up, insisted I had it despite me saying it was to much. So I was really, really chuffed as we are skint at the moment.
> 
> Went to see my other friend after as she was doing me a pedicure and when I left I reversed into a brick wall in her drive !!!!! Noooooooooooo causing about (yes you've guessed it) £200 worth of damage to my little car !!!!
> 
> There is a massive crack in the wheel arch and it is all scraped, I can't bloody believe it, it could only happen to me !!
> 
> Oh you poor thing! x maybe that £200 just wasnt meant to be ? .....but you must be gutted! Tesco's and Asda do such nice baby clothes .... i could of gone mad but seen as i have a baby shower soon I daren't get anything just incase!
> 
> Wow .. time goes quickly when your not at work .. xClick to expand...

LOL I think your right it wasn't meant to be sadly, although I will pay for car repair on credit card and spend cash on baby incase I jinx myself even more ! 

I was having a baby shower but fell out with friend hosting it and I read it is bad luck to do your own and after the luck ive been having i don't want to risk it now ! 

When is your shower ?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww my poor ladies :hugs::hugs:

Dana if I could get down to you I totally would! I'm fed up of being alone all the time.. I ended up going to sleep half way through knocked up and the dvd ended and repeated and I've woke up almost at the part I fell asleep at :rofl:

I try to live by 'Everything happens for a reason' but sometimes it is so impossible to see the reason for things. Like how many hurdles does life want to throw!!! 

:hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

I think it would be far better to look at it as think how lucky you are, cos if your friends hadn't given you the money then it would of been an extra 200 quid to find, on top of it all, at least this way your breaking even! lol

I don't know how I found time to go to work, I'm always sooo busy and if i'm not busy i'm sleeping or on here, haha! But then I guess I already have a son so makes a huge difference!


----------



## navarababe

_im fed up being alone to. it makes the day drag in. and theres nothing i can even do to make it go in quicker  only thing ive got to do is move a piece of furniture and paint one wall in my room. I pray this month goes in much quicker than last month. 

What did everyone have for dinner tonight? I had a chinese, chips and gravy. _


----------



## mama2b

Shinning_Star said:


> I think it would be far better to look at it as think how lucky you are, cos if your friends hadn't given you the money then it would of been an extra 200 quid to find, on top of it all, at least this way your breaking even! lol
> 
> I don't know how I found time to go to work, I'm always sooo busy and if i'm not busy i'm sleeping or on here, haha! But then I guess I already have a son so makes a huge difference!

Good point ! xxx

Re the film knocked up, did you see the end bit where she gives birth ? omg i still shudder about that now !!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

That film knocked up is scary at the end lol!!!

So more bad news the guy isnt cumin out to see me till thursday now and then they have to make a decision wether i get the flat or not after tellin me i already had it!!
Im so sick of bein fucked about by he stupid council, none of em can do their friggin jobs!!!GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Jeez Jackie.. talk about messing you around! I would kick some ass if I was you!!

God yes the first time I saw knocked up I was like ARGHHHHHH!!! I have watched the film at least once a month since I bought it.. I love watching anything to do with pregnancy.. apart from epidurals *vomit vomit vomit*

I am once again having chips for tea. I don't fancy anything to eat so getting me chips is my mums way of making me eat. Because she knows otherwise I will just get all upset and go to bed crying and starving. 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Awww Ashy!!!
I made lamb steaks with roast potatoes and veg for dinner. Wasnt that hungry and after dinner I remembered John with Peter and made him cry coz in his last days he hallucinated a lot about Peter and Peter said it was the saddest thing. xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Never seen knocked up perhaps will wait until after the labour! LOL Esp after my labour wward experience today. 

Man is it too much to ask to want a nice calm labour preferable shorter than my last at a lovely 26 hrs and that was established! Man someone tell me WHY am I doing this again?


----------



## danapeter36

Lol aw hun coz you love babies and secretly you love pain muhahaha!
Joking. Honey we're all in this together!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL thanks dana, I maybe think on reflection some of my disprooving of the labour ward might have been a sudden subconcious kick on what happened before and how god awful it was, BUT am still planning to go and look at other hossie. I just can't believe how much it upset me! 

Like I say would serioulsy consider having it at home if I was sure I could do it without an epidural! But after last time, I don't know can only hope!


----------



## navarababe

_lol im dreading the labour, but then again it wll be worth it. _


----------



## danapeter36

I am not fussed...maybe I am sadistic lol


----------



## navarababe

_im just trying not to think about it so then i dont know what to expect lol. _


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm also trying not to think about it.. I know it is all going to be worth it in the end so I am shoving my head in the sand.. I will be able to cope :fool:

God 5 weeks until due date. Scary stuff! .. One of Dans friends thinks I'll be giving birth within week 35 but I don't think so at all. 
I tell you something never have I been so sick of predictions in my life.. 'you are having a girl' 'you are having a boy' 'you will go at 35 weeks' 'you will go overdue because I did' 

Oh BLAH! 

I just hope what they say about labour being similar to your mothers is a lie.. I was over 2 weeks late and my mum was in labour for over 30 hours!! :dohh:

xx


----------



## navarababe

_im sooooooo pissed off!!!!!!!!!!!!! why are sisters so annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _


----------



## danapeter36

whats she done babe???


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

navarababe said:


> _im sooooooo pissed off!!!!!!!!!!!!! why are sisters so annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _

What's up hun?? 

It is their purpose in life to be annoying as possible.. my younger sisters drive me round the bend.. my child will be lucky.. a lovely only child :rofl:

xx


----------



## navarababe

_im not comfy sitting with the laptop on my knee as the pillow doesnt fit right, so it feels as if its hanging off my lap. so i asked if i could bring a fold up chair through and sit it on that and she moaned the face off me for it, so i didnt bother!!! All she does is sit there and build a STUPID football website and go to football!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRR she should of been born a boy_


----------



## Shinning_Star

It is worth it, the end result is soooo unbelievable, You just can't even imagine! The only thing I'll say is you eally do get an 'urge' to push, and it like rushes through your body and there's no stopping it if it's the real 'urge'. I was pushing for ages, unneccessarily as they were doing nothing until I suddenly just knew it was coming, was sooo strange. Also I don't know if you gals know already but also only push when your having a contra tion. I had to have a epi in the end which took the pain away completly and the midwife was suppost to be telling my when my contractions were and she didn't. So was pushing against my body really. But once Mum told me only to push during contractions and once that 'urge' happened it was three four pushes and twnety minutes!

SO thats the two things I would advise, the urge and push only when having contraction and if you have epi, then watch moniter to see when having one!


----------



## Shinning_Star

aww sorry abt ur sis hun, do you live with her then or your whole family? It is hard to use lap top when preggers, lol. I'm usually lying in bed with pillow on my lap and lap top balenced but still gets uncomfy! I spend so much bloody time in bed!


----------



## navarababe

_Its just me and her that live together but im sick of it, as she sits and doesnt speak, all she does if this stupid fu*king website and when it doesnt go right her face is tripping her then i get the fu*king blunt of it. im sick of it. She moans over anything. but then i cant fall out with her as shes taking me to pick up travel cot 2moro and if she doesnt then ill not be able to pick it up. _


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww I think it is so silly when people get pee'd off over computers/websites/games etc etc. 
I just want to shake them and say 'There is more to life!!!!' 

You have us to talk to sweetie.. there is always at least one of us here :hugs:

I'm still waiting for my Mum to come home with tea.. I want 8pm to hurry up.. I want to watch CSI (my new addiction!!)

xx


----------



## navarababe

_Lol csi is great, i used to watch it but she doesnt like it so i dont get a chance unless she goes to her bed early but she never does anymore_


----------



## navarababe

_What ya mum bringing ya home for dinner hun?_


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Chips :happydance::blush:
And I shall add my own cheese & gravy. 

I wonder how many people will read that and think UGHHH :rofl: I love my special combination.. have done since secondary school! 

I would love to get all the csi series but I would need to win the lottery!! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

_Lol chips and cheese and gravy sound nice, i prefer chips, beans and cheese, hmmmmmm

i want to be something like the csi when i have time lol. Always a dream ill never forfill. Do u have them hun? _


----------



## Shinning_Star

I love chips and gravy, reckon bit of cheese in there wld be ace though!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Dreams I will never fulfil? 

I would love to be a designer, I have folders and folder full of clothing designs.. Mainly wedding dresses and ball gowns etc. 
Nothing will ever come of it. 

I would also love to be a property developer or an interior designer.. ahh dreams eh! 

I hate beans so that combo is yucky for me! Hmm I think I have just heard the front door.. Yay!! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

_Ive got hundreds of dreams i know ill never forfill. I'd love to design stuff, maybe own my own pub/hotel. Live abroad lol. Theres loads of stuff i wish i could do. 

Well at least you'll get ur dinner now hun, lol. Its making me hungry again _


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah me too, haha getting hungry again. Enjoy your chips! I had exciting pasta and salmon not even fattening! :( lol

There's no reason you can't fulfil them you know. You can do part time studying at home and it's not too hard, I've been doing it since I had my son and got two years left then hopefully go into teaching, something I thought would never have been possible. Honestly where there's a will ther'es a way etc etc.


----------



## navarababe

_aww thanks shining star thats put some hope into my dreams lol. i didnt think we could have salmon etc, ive kept away from all that, even tuna which i have missed soooooooo much lol. _


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah salmon good cos of omega 3 apparently, but I just like it and it's bland enuf not to give me heart burn. You are allowed one tin of tuna a week. It's swordfish your like not suppost to even touch! Due to mercury content. BUT who eats swordfish on a regular basis anyway??
So If you fancy tuna have some tuna, I have to admit, I was eating more than one tin a week a beginning cos was only thing I cld stomach.


----------



## navarababe

_*WE GOT SNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW and its oh so heavy*_


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha

Oh dear the havoc will begin again if it travels down here!! 

I love love love tuna!! I can happily eat a tin at a time! 

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

NOOOOOOOOOOOO I love snow but I'm ready for spring now!


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> OMG You will not believe the bad luck I have had today :cry:
> 
> Started off pretty good, I went to see my friend and her mum as they said they wanted to give me something for baby.................£200 CASH !!!! I was speechless, they are not minted or anything they had just been saving it up, insisted I had it despite me saying it was to much. So I was really, really chuffed as we are skint at the moment.
> 
> Went to see my other friend after as she was doing me a pedicure and when I left I reversed into a brick wall in her drive !!!!! Noooooooooooo causing about (yes you've guessed it) £200 worth of damage to my little car !!!!
> 
> There is a massive crack in the wheel arch and it is all scraped, I can't bloody believe it, it could only happen to me !!
> 
> Oh you poor thing! x maybe that £200 just wasnt meant to be ? .....but you must be gutted! Tesco's and Asda do such nice baby clothes .... i could of gone mad but seen as i have a baby shower soon I daren't get anything just incase!
> 
> Wow .. time goes quickly when your not at work .. xClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I think your right it wasn't meant to be sadly, although I will pay for car repair on credit card and spend cash on baby incase I jinx myself even more !
> 
> I was having a baby shower but fell out with friend hosting it and I read it is bad luck to do your own and after the luck ive been having i don't want to risk it now !
> 
> When is your shower ?Click to expand...

Oh hun, we got to get you thinking positive now, maybe that was your bad luck for the year hehehe x 

What happened with your friend hosting the shower then? thats so rubbish ....every pregnant women should get one! 

My mums doing mine but in my place, so she will take charge, but alot of people are coming by sounds of it :D i will have to make them take lots of pictures. Its on Sat 14th of March and I finish work on 13th wooooohooooo! 

All you lovely ladies talking about food again huh .... :rofl: my OH came home and I had been shopping today as I was off and he found my stash of milkybar :blush: ...guilty !


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi ladies! How is everyone today???

I'm great.....except for the foot that seems to be lodged in my rib cage.

Does anyone know of a way to speed up the drying out process of shingles??? My mom has them and my baby shower is the 14th.:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Shinning_Star

OOOH no idea, but good luck with it!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im back..
Class wasnt too bad


----------



## Shinning_Star

aww, what dya do? watch a video, what they say?


----------



## HannahGraceee

I was the youngest there as i thought any way.. 

Firstly we were put in groups and i was separted from marc which i was dreading!! but it was fine! lol had to put why we had came to the classes

Then they talking about when to come if your in labour and things like that.. was good :)


----------



## navarababe

*Glad u had a good time hannah hun, and here was u dreading it. I have never been offered anything like that before, plus i dont have anyone to go with so id hate to go by myself as i have had enough people putting there nose down at me as it is*


----------



## navarababe

*oh and i just noticed i changed to a BnB adict  i didnt think i posted that much  ive got to much time on my hands*


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww, glad was good hannah, how many classes is there?


----------



## HannahGraceee

7 couples including myself so not that many


----------



## Shinning_Star

meant lol how many in ya block of classes, lol so how many more to attend, sorry my fault!


----------



## mummy to be

hey there ladies 
How are you all???
I have just woken up... i had a great sleep... wish Allan was here but :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> meant lol how many in ya block of classes, lol so how many more to attend, sorry my fault!

:rofl: dont worry i read it wrong lol :rofl:

3 more lol x


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> hey there ladies
> How are you all???
> I have just woken up... i had a great sleep... wish Allan was here but :(

Hiya hun!

Im good thanks you??
Awww dont worry hunn! allan will be home so dont worry! x :hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey girls im bored and watchin hercules lol!!

what u all up 2???


----------



## hayley x

Heyy hope everyones okay!!

Hannah your class sounds more fun than mine was, mine was all about pain relief, im terrified of whats to come, realli scared me talkin about it. She showed us the baby coming out (using a doll) haha. 

I want to change my classes tho as I went to the town nearest for my classes tht dnt have a hospital and the midwife was based at a different hospital to what im goin and everytime she said whats available she said im not sure how your hospital will do it or what they will offer (to me) im like WTF Im coming here to get an idea of what i can do/use on the day. They may or may not have birthing balls, pools etc and i was thinkin yep i could pretty much guess that sittin at home!! grrr rant over sorry i enjoyed it but was annoyed tht i couldnt be told what was available or how they did things!!!

xxx


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> hey there ladies
> How are you all???
> I have just woken up... i had a great sleep... wish Allan was here but :(
> 
> Hiya hun!
> 
> Im good thanks you??
> Awww dont worry hunn! allan will be home so dont worry! x :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes not long. i cant wait to have him here... he is sick as well which makes me want him home more.....
how are you all?


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey hun. :hugs:

Am I the only one not attending these classes???
Should I go??? Doc said it's up to me and since I've already been through it once then I really don't have to go.:happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Yay for Lana reaching BNB addict, well done babe I am right behind you chasing your tail hehe.
I had a dream last night that the baby was a BOY! How is everyone?


----------



## danapeter36

You girls were talking about unfulfilled dreams, I want to own my own flower shop or a card shop where I write all the poetry inside so their bespoke, and sell little trinkets and things. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hey hun. :hugs:
> 
> Am I the only one not attending these classes???
> Should I go??? Doc said it's up to me and since I've already been through it once then I really don't have to go.:happydance:

you dont have to go!! lol 
I knew like all the answers just scared to answer them lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Happy 35 weeks 8th of april girls! x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Whoop whoop April 8th girls! How is everyone? I've got my hospital appt to check babys growth next Wednesday, and it can't come quick enough, it's all I can think about :(

I'm with u Han, antenatal was ok but didn't learn anything new really and wouldn't go again with another pregnancy. 

Hope everyone is well! X


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> Whoop whoop April 8th girls! How is everyone? I've got my hospital appt to check babys growth next Wednesday, and it can't come quick enough, it's all I can think about :(
> 
> I'm with u Han, antenatal was ok but didn't learn anything new really and wouldn't go again with another pregnancy.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! X

Im fine thanks you??

Hope the appoimnet goes well next week, thats when i have my 36 week appoinment lol 

Yeh im going going again with another pregnancy but it was fun looking at everyone elses bumps lol!!


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there girlies..... how are you all feeling??? I am soooo tired and sore.. i have been packing on and off all day :( AND I AM OVER IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im feeling fabtastic today :) Having a lazy day apart from cleaning the house later :) you?

packing what? lol


----------



## mummy to be

packing our house. we are moving this weekend :( 

Housework hehehehe wanna come and help me out here?????


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I cant even be borthered to do this house work! :rofl:


Ohh have you told me before your moving? cos i think i just have a bad memory! :rofl:
How far away are you moving?


----------



## mummy to be

hehehhe i am not sure if i have said anything about moving here or not lol :) 
Yes we are moving on Sunday lol But luckily it is only 2 streets away lol 
THANK GOD lol... 
yes i am the same.. i cant be bothered to do anything let alone pack lol :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Good luck with the move hun!! :) 
Dont strane yourself tho! x x lol


----------



## chel27

hey girls i dont think anyone likes talking to me in the postnatal section :cry::cry: think should just stay with you guys :happydance:

how are you all??

sorry if i keep dissapearing i just cant believe how hectic life ha got since saturday, its exhausting going up the hospital twice a day, seeing to my son and all household bits to, i must admit my OH is awesome as he has spent all this morning doing the ironing :happydance:

oh yea and its my sons 7th birthday today :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Chel bel dont worry... we should be joining you in there shortly ;) hopefully in 2 weeks lol.. i would love that!!

How amy doing? do you know when she will be able to come home yet?

:cake: Happy Birthday to your son :cake: - Awww sweet how amy and him have birthdays so close :cloud9: (I bet they wont be enjoying all the joint birthday partys when there older :rofl:) 

Hows he been since the early arrival? 

Oh and the other day when you posted the pics of amy.. there was one of amy and your OH.. i was going to write.. "_What is MY OH doing in that picture?_ cos they always act so alike but i didnt think any one would get it lol :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

*Happy birthday to ur oldest son babe, hope he has a good day. i cant wait til my life gets hectic and i dont have time to do anything, because it will be better than sitting doing nothing all day lol, and ill have my little girl to keep me company, YAY!!!!*


----------



## danapeter36

Lol last few weeks of boredom Lana, honestly your bump is SO impressive I would be surprised if yours is late. Chelly happy birthday to your little man!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Oh and I need advise on a dress I bought is it too puffy?
Its by H and M, and I was going to wear it with leggings as John doesnt want any of us wearing black at the funeral, what do you guys think?:hug:
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HannahGraceee

:o 
Omg that dress is so Fing cute.. I love H&M so much!! the baby things are so cute i wish they had a website you can buy things online from!!! :|

And i agree about the not wearing black idea.. you celrating somebodys life, and i bet there life was a great and colourful one, not a dark and dready one x


----------



## danapeter36

Aw your so sweet Han!!! That nearly made me cry!!!
Yes he was always smiling, laughing, telling jokes, he never ever wore black himself!!!

You made me feel better about wearing it, I thought it looked cute but wasn't sure on how it would 'sit' on my preggers body lol. We have a big H and M in my nearest town, but yeah I wish them and Primark were online!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Chel bel dont worry... we should be joining you in there shortly ;) hopefully in 2 weeks lol.. i would love that!!
> 
> How amy doing? do you know when she will be able to come home yet?
> 
> :cake: Happy Birthday to your son :cake: - Awww sweet how amy and him have birthdays so close :cloud9: (I bet they wont be enjoying all the joint birthday partys when there older :rofl:)
> 
> Hows he been since the early arrival?
> 
> Oh and the other day when you posted the pics of amy.. there was one of amy and your OH.. i was going to write.. "_What is MY OH doing in that picture?_ cos they always act so alike but i didnt think any one would get it lol :rofl:

i know i cant wait for you all to come over to postnatal :happydance: come on babys hurry up lol hannah i dont think your have to wait to long for your (little girl) :blush: :rofl:

amy is doing great thanks babes shes in a cot now with a heated pad and she still being tube fed and her heart is monitored but apart from that shes great  still dont know when she will b home though, i keep asking everyday lol hopefully not long xx

ha ha funny that cos my son was moaning cos amy's birthday is before his so he somehow worked out that she will get to be older than him :rofl: bless him aye!!

he has been really good but he does seem to get annoyed cos we always have to go up the hospital, the real test will be when he actually sees her and comes home, at the moment all hes seen is pictures and videos of her. xx

we did get him a card and present from amy though and he seemed pleased with that.

:rofl::rofl: no i dont think anyone else would get our joke about our OH's :rofl: would of been funny though lol

hows you hannah babes?? baby being good for you?


----------



## danapeter36

Chel I cant wait for all of us to be in the April Mummy Post natal group lol
I told my MIL about that, and she said 'Dana you do realise a huge percentage of you will go in March and a percentage in May' Lol. I said I didn't care muhahaha.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww lol
its the truth though :) 

I really really like that dress! i might have to get one when i have my pre preggers body back..(Well my 15/16 body back! :rofl:) 

Primark online! gosh that would be fun! :rofl: :)


----------



## danapeter36

Han you were well skinny from that photo u had on here lol!
Remember were all gonna go thru that weight loss together when were in post natal everyones gonna be well jealous of our group!
And Han you'll be BNB elite by then!


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Chel bel dont worry... we should be joining you in there shortly ;) hopefully in 2 weeks lol.. i would love that!!
> 
> How amy doing? do you know when she will be able to come home yet?
> 
> :cake: Happy Birthday to your son :cake: - Awww sweet how amy and him have birthdays so close :cloud9: (I bet they wont be enjoying all the joint birthday partys when there older :rofl:)
> 
> Hows he been since the early arrival?
> 
> Oh and the other day when you posted the pics of amy.. there was one of amy and your OH.. i was going to write.. "_What is MY OH doing in that picture?_ cos they always act so alike but i didnt think any one would get it lol :rofl:
> 
> i know i cant wait for you all to come over to postnatal :happydance: come on babys hurry up lol hannah i dont think your have to wait to long for your (little girl) :blush: :rofl:
> 
> amy is doing great thanks babes shes in a cot now with a heated pad and she still being tube fed and her heart is monitored but apart from that shes great  still dont know when she will b home though, i keep asking everyday lol hopefully not long xx
> 
> ha ha funny that cos my son was moaning cos amy's birthday is before his so he somehow worked out that she will get to be older than him :rofl: bless him aye!!
> 
> he has been really good but he does seem to get annoyed cos we always have to go up the hospital, the real test will be when he actually sees her and comes home, at the moment all hes seen is pictures and videos of her. xx
> 
> we did get him a card and present from amy though and he seemed pleased with that.
> 
> :rofl::rofl: no i dont think anyone else would get our joke about our OH's :rofl: would of been funny though lol
> 
> hows you hannah babes?? baby being good for you?Click to expand...

Baby Girl? my mum and marc thinks its going to be a baby girl.. Marc says its defo going to be a girl beacuse its sods law cos we have 100000 things for a boy that we have been given incase we have one! :rofl:

When my niece was born and i was 11 i really hoped she wouldnt be born on my birthday cos everyone would care about her birthday more! :rofl: 
(Thank god she wasnt :rofl::blush:)

Yepp Bubs is going fantastic i cant wait till the babys coming but i know im going to be super super nervous when i start getting contractions :rofl: 

I hope amy can come home soon!! :hugs: x x x


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Han you were well skinny from that photo u had on here lol!
> Remember were all gonna go thru that weight loss together when were in post natal everyones gonna be well jealous of our group!
> And Han you'll be BNB elite by then!

I know thats what i wanna get down to.. and to look at that know.. and me thinking i was fat back then is unbealiveable compared to now! :rofl: 

I wanna be elite in the next 5 weeks? doubt it much :rofl: :) 

Yay a weight lose thread!! :):) :hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

You wanted to lose weight back then? Geez you were well skinny I'd love to be that size hehe. But tall too, I need to be stretched apparently in china they do an op to make people bigger!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: Yep i wanted to be skinner :rofl:

And at one time i wanted to be fat and short..
strange child i was


----------



## navarababe

hey all, im bk lying on couch with my laptop on the fold up chair since sister isnt in lol. it will be good to have a april postnatal thread as i think we've all become really close, and at end of day, we all speak to each other every day, so were al friends. i hope my lil girl is born in either march or april, i dont wanna go overdue :( although alot of ppl are saying i wil go early not late


----------



## danapeter36

lmao!!!
Thats what I am now hehe, fat and short...and I now have stretch marks!
Remember how I wanted them coz I felt left out?
Now I dont want them!


----------



## danapeter36

cant see u going overdue hun, not after the probs u had, more likely early. like i said we're all mostly full term this month, well the usual ones that write in here are. xxx


----------



## navarababe

Lol i cant wait till i can fit into my size 8 jeans, thts something im looking forward to, then once bubs is born im going to go on stritck diet and not eat anymore rubbish, only thing i hate is my stretch marks :(


----------



## navarababe

danapeter36 said:


> cant see u going overdue hun, not after the probs u had, more likely early. like i said we're all mostly full term this month, well the usual ones that write in here are. xxx

Everyone says im carrying REALLY low which is panicking me lol. Every Twinge i feel i think its labour :rofl:

I went threw baby clothes last nite, i got quite alot of 0-3months, just not as much new born, but im not planning on buying alot of newborn as theres no point as they grow out them sooooooo quick.


----------



## HannahGraceee

i cant wait to fit in to my size 12s! :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

ur joking? u looked smaller than that hun....we'll get u into smaller, with our new diet thread soon


----------



## hayley x

Heyy how is everyone...?

Just spent the morning at hospital being monitored!! Today has been the crappest day ever!!

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> Heyy how is everyone...?
> 
> Just spent the morning at hospital being monitored!! Today has been the crappest day ever!!
> 
> xxx

Awwww hun!! whats happened?

Did you enjoy you antinatal last night?


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah whats up hayley???


----------



## navarababe

What was wrong hayley hun? Hope everything is ok now x


----------



## hayley x

I just feel like this pregnancy was going so well now one midwife visit everything seems to have gone wrong :( I dont wanna moan cuz other hav or are goin thru more than me but im just so sad :(

First of bp was high 3 times until she did it manually then it was 'ok' ... I had both sugar and protein in my urine and I should be tested as ive had sugar twice now!! Im just soooo worried they just didnt seem to care that there was sugar AGAIN!! And as my bp was high on the machine and i had protein in the sample im worried about preeclampsia (sp?) I know its probs nothin as they didnt seem concerned but Im sooo worried :(

Baby has turned sideways so is no longer back to back (yay) but is now measuring 2 weeks small again, but im not too worried just disappointed as was onli 1 week behind last time. Then I mentioned I hadnt felt him as much she sent me to be monitored. I was sure he was ok im more worried about the sugar and protein...cant stop thinking about it :(

sorry ive gone on wayy to much just feel really crap!!

Andd yeh i enjoyed my class there was onli 5 other couples I liked it cuz there were 2 older couples (like 30's+, I kno tht not old but i mean not teen) a second time couple and 2 other teens with their mums so a mixture and its great :) ... Breastfeeding lesson next time as well as birth video lol!! Whats at yours next week?? 

xxx


----------



## navarababe

awwww hun it will get better, glad u enjoyed ur antinatel class. Think forward to in less than 5weeks time ur going to be holding ur lil boy in ur arms. Dont appoligies for moaning, thats what were all here for hun :hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Afteroon my lovely ladies!! :hugs:

Happy 35 weeks 8th April mummies!!! 5 weeks to go! 2 weeks until full term!!!!! WOOOOO! :happydance:

Hayley I'm glad everything is okay with LO.. :hug:

Hannah - we will get back into our size 12s and smaller if we want :happydance:

Dana - the dress from H&M is SO cute.. I plan to wear lots of dresses like that post pregnancy until I lose all the weight :blush::cloud9:

I woke up about an hour ago haha.. I took my magical drugs last night and they didn't work!! I was tossing and turning thinking OH MY GOD 2 weeks until full term.. scary scary sh*t! I'm mostly excited.. I just keep thinking of things that need doing.. Like I need to wash everything for baby but my mum is using the washing machine at the moment :dohh:

I really can't wait to meet my baby now :cloud9:

What is weird is I just can't see anyone else coming within the next few weeks.. Like I've got it into my head that the April babies will come in April.. Apart from baby Amy, but she came in February not March. 

Happy 7th Birthday to Chels son!! :happydance: 

Baby is currently moving its legs right under my ribs.. Ouchie! :hissy:

xx


----------



## navarababe

afternoon hun, sorry ur "magical Drugs" didnt work last night, hopefully u get a better sleep 2nite. I need to wash everything to but just cant be arsed moving right now lol im sooooooooo lazy


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

I bet if some random person read about my magical drugs I would get lots of abuse :rofl::rofl:

I did manage to get to sleep at about 9.30am until 1.15.. and then went and got lunch! 

My sister and I just shared a packet of chilli and chocolate walkers.. They taste SO random!! :huh:

My belly feels all stretched and my belly button piercing was feeling all tight so I've had to take it out :cry:

What is everyone up to today??

xx


----------



## navarababe

lol i didnt even think of that haha. I need to go meet my sister at her work at 4 as shes taking me to pick up travel Cot, shes kind when she wants to be lol. Thats all im doing. Suppose it kinda passes the rest of the day and im going to get a cream egg at the shop before i jump on the bus, hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## danapeter36

i dont have a travel cot! I dont even have a cot yet! Lol. 
Got the moses basket and I am hoping with my firs maternity payment I can get the ct maybe!


----------



## navarababe

travel cot isnt something u need asap hun so dont worry. im just trying to geteverything ready so im not panicing. lol.

i feel such a sad person, im actually soooooo happy to get out somewhere today, even if its only to the town to get my sis lol


----------



## navarababe

ok lovely ladies id better get ready lol. Speak to u all 2nite xx


----------



## danapeter36

lol i was happy to see my landlords!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have a moses basket.. and a cot .. 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41tOumTwG+L._SX315_SY375_.jpg

And...

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/millhouse/product/wooden_folding_cot

The cot on the link is made by where Dan works and they gave us it for free! 

So we have decided that when Dan and I move out of my mums (we are hoping it won't be too long down the line!!) the folding cot will stay at mums so we don't really need to buy a travel cot :happydance:

I've dragged my sister in my room for company.. we are sat watching 27 dresses :cloud9:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Thats a lovely cot Ashy.
I am hoping to get one for around £60-70 hoping it can be done!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im saving up for my cot

:cloud9:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Cots-and-Cotbeds/Sleigh-Cotbed-Dark-Oak-Finish(0014248)

I just watched a film called sex drives.. was a bit tracky with naked girls randomly walking across the screen lol you seen like 1000000 willys and 1000000 pairs of boobs in that film :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

HAHAHA YOU PERV!
Why was that on at this time of day!!! Lol


----------



## danapeter36

I like this!
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...sionid=C6BA20E28CD8B918CA528426DC5F51E7.app01

but also need to save up!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have movies on my external(sp) harddrive and watch them on my computer ;) it was a well good film tho lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im hopeless at saving up, me and marc both have a tin to save up for the baby and we have like £5 in it proberly! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

& Has any one heard from Jenny_wren?


----------



## danapeter36

No I aint heard from her hun, but didnt she say she would be offline for a few days coz of the move and all?
Wow Han your high tech, I dont know what sp means! I watched Hard Rain this morning, was good never seen it before!


----------



## danapeter36

OMG HAN not long till ur 18!!!
Might plan a BNB get together and come over on the train lol xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

(sp) Mean spelling mistake or somthing to do with spelling lol 

Ok im need to tidy the house before my mum comes home (My job :)) and burn some calories i had loads of chips for lunch :rofl: :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> OMG HAN not long till ur 18!!!
> Might plan a BNB get together and come over on the train lol xxx

:rofl: Ill be a fat 18 year old blob lol 

I cant even drink on my birthday as ill be breastfeeding


----------



## danapeter36

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chips!!!
Yeah I wont be able to neither on my birthday, my birthday is July 27th. My friend Claire got so drunk the night after she had her baby and then breastfed and her baby got ill.
Not risking that.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I was a good girl and had a salad for lunch!!
Really really fancy some strawberries!!!!!!!! 

I love the 'I love my bear' cot bed from toys r us but I just think they are silly prices! 
My own double bed only cost £100! so why should I spend double that one something that will last for a few years at most..

Dana you want to be getting yourself to Ikea, I love love love their baby/childrens furniture! :cloud9: 

:rofl::rofl: Is it a good idea for you to be watching lots and lots of willies in your celibate state Han?? :rofl::rofl::winkwink:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ;)


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao! Hans a perv like I said haha.
Whats that film called again Han?? **Goes on Amazon to buy it**lol

I would go Ikea but its so hectic, I live closest to the Wembley one and its MASSIVE


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han you will not be a fat blob on your birthday!!

I won't be able to drink either on my birthday (13th June) but I plan to look at least a little bit fabulous for it!! 

I'm going to guess that I've put on about 2 & a half stone. I would like to put no more on.. and I'm going to try my very best not to! .. So I would like to have lost a stone & a half by my birthday. 

I think it is possible considering I would imagine at least 10lb will be baby/placenta etc etc

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

danapeter36 said:


> Lmao! Hans a perv like I said haha.
> Whats that film called again Han?? **Goes on Amazon to buy it**lol
> 
> I would go Ikea but its so hectic, I live closest to the Wembley one and its MASSIVE

Aww you should come up to the one in nottingham.. Dan and I went on a Saturday last time and it was hardly what I'd call busy! I kept laying on all the beds and what not hehe :blush:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I might make a train journey to another one to have a look, do they deliver if you choose what you want?


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: its called sex drives but if you want the boobs and the willys like the one i watched its the xrated verison

and dana do you ever go to reading?


----------



## danapeter36

yeah I do, love reading, PRIMMMMMMMMMMMMMARK!!! hehe


----------



## lyndsey3010

Afternoon all! :wave:

I find Ikea to be one of the most infuriating places on this planet, I daren't even consider going there when hormonal!!

I feel like a total emotional wreck this week, I think it is the combination of stopping work, being referred to the hospital and general tiredness thru not sleeping. I met OH in town for lunch yesterday and ended up in tears over nothing really. I think this is the first time I have really felt hormonal and emotional. Natural I guess as we are so close to the end now.........

How's everyone else?


----------



## HannahGraceee

oh and oxfordshire is in oxford right?


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> yeah I do, love reading, PRIMMMMMMMMMMMMMARK!!! hehe

OMG

we live amazing close 

i always thought you lived like years away :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm not sure sweetie. 
I know that you can buy online and get it delivered :hugs:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha nooooooooooooo Han your exactly an hour from me lol.
I AM GOING TO STALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLK YOU!!!
Lmao!! yeah farnborough aint far!!! and i live in thame which is in oxfordshire xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Yep i AA rouite plannered you :rofl: (Dont worry i did it to ash too :rofl:) 

Were an hour away.. and from reading im 22 mins and your 24 i always thought oxfordshire was neare like manchester


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Sob Sob Sob! 
You all live so close!! 
:cry:


----------



## danapeter36

haha i thought before i checked that farnborough was in WALES!!!
Funny thing is ive been there MANY times!!! lmao
Lol yeah i love reading, i love la senza there, they had the best sale last summer.


----------



## danapeter36

dont worry ash, soon as you have the baby we're going to kidnap you and move u down here!!! MUHAHAHA!!!
Melaniesweets lives near me too, and faerie and jackie aint far either lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel isnt far from you dana in milton K (Im not going to atempted to spell)


----------



## HannahGraceee

i think we should all find a resonable easy place to get to and all meet up would be a "Blast" :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Oh yeh forgot Chel! after our babies are born ashy can come stay with me and we'll have mother and baby groups at mine lol.
If only!
I wish we could! Be so much fun to meet u all - and I am never nervous round ppl esp since i feel like i know u all.
but ash funny thing is next year we might be moving to lincoln lol, cheaper houses!!!&#8364;


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I would love to move down south, in the countryside somewhere (I would have to learn how to drive first though) but it will never happen.. I'm not a millionaire after all! 

Dan wants to move to Newquay in the future, completely fine by me :happydance:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Oh yeh forgot Chel! after our babies are born ashy can come stay with me and we'll have mother and baby groups at mine lol.
> If only!
> I wish we could! Be so much fun to meet u all - and I am never nervous round ppl esp since i feel like i know u all.
> but ash funny thing is next year we might be moving to lincoln lol, cheaper houses!!!

F OFF! :shock: 

Are you really? me and marc have been talking about it too


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Yay all come move here!!! :cloud9:

It would be so much fun!! and you will get super fit in no time.. Lincoln is full of hills!!!!! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Honest Han!!!
Yeah we have!!!
Our rent, and dont keel over is £900 a month!!!!!!!!!!! 
And yes were struggling!
For a BIGGER place outside Lincoln in the country, is £420 a month!!! Or less!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

JEEEEZ!!!!!! 

That amount has shocked the hell outta me! 

Lincoln is calling you ladies!!

xx


----------



## danapeter36

I know. But its what places are like round here hun.
Peter and I working 40 hour weeks and with a tiny bit left over at end of month if that, its not really living lol.
We did have a mortgaged one bed flat last year and we sold it coz we were gonna move to canada but the lady who did our paperwork was a con lady and we lost loadsa money. so we decided to rent and its so expensive.
def thinking of moving up north!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know! me and marc will never be able to get a finger into the property laddel living down here, on one pay check alone.. average job gets about £1000 a month, rents about £900pcm :|


----------



## danapeter36

thats rite han, were gonna struggle next few months but hopefully fingers crossed be ok. if it werent for the canada thing we mite have been better off pisses me off thinking about that!
yeah 900 is a lot to pay and sometimes the places arent even nice!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I would honestly be the happiest lady ever to have more friends, especially you ladies! And our babies would all be best friends!! 
Yes I like to dream lots and lots hehe :blush:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww baby best friends!!! how cute!!!
i know! i wish the same!!!
i want mummy friends to go for coffee with and feel grown up lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

i would love it too! a circle of mummy friends that i wasnt FORCED apon and i actuall like!


----------



## danapeter36

Haha!!! Well put Han!
Yeah I wish we could all go and give Chel a hug too. A real big huggle coz shes amazing xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I hope i get this respons when ive had the baby.. i might just get "Gosh im glad shes gone what a bitch" :rofl: 

ill get marc to come spy

and my boyfriends other then you dana :rofl: Nah nah nah nah nah! only by 11 days :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yesss that is exactly the right way to put it! 
These mummy and baby groups are all well and good but all I think is I could be completely different to these mums.. they could all be a million years older, or have numerous children or have completely different views to me. 
Why would I want to spend time with people that will annoy me :rofl:

I'm getting random cramping pains in my lower stomach.. LO is sticking is being a wriggle monster still so I'm not worried.. I just wonder what they are.. possibly the illusive braxton hicks I've heard so much about :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

ash dont you dare go into labour without me


----------



## HannahGraceee

& are any of you girls good at counting :blush:

Im trying to count the mummys list! so i know how many april mummys there are.. but my eyes keep going funny


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha don't worry I think labour is a LONG way off for me.. everyone else thinks differently but I just think they are wishful thinking..

I do believe there are 77 of us.. My eyes kept going funny too :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

We should so give birth the same day lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I txted marc and asked if we can have sex 2moz or friday night he hasnt txt back :( And now im scared to call him incase he embarreses me


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

You will probably think I'm daft but I have decided I would really like to have my LO on 23rd this month. 

We would be 37 + 5 by then.. and our babies would be born on a monday.. and mondays are normally dead boring so having a baby would make it interesting :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: my mum says i have to have the baby on the 7th or 8th cos the hairdresser is coming round on the 9th :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm sure there will be other hair appointments hahaha! 

I can't believe how many march mummies there are already!!!!

xx


----------



## danapeter36

I want my baby around the 20th I've decided :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oooo evilness!! :rofl:

It is my grandma and granddads 50th wedding anniversary party on 13th & so many people are convinced labour will start at the party or the day after :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

NONE OF YOU ARE ALLOWED TO GO BEFORE ME!!!!!!!!!!

LOL I'm fatter and more preggo than you all hehe! So until I've laboured with my quick six hour luxury labour that's gonna happen in a whizz and with no pain! YOu are not allowed to even loose your plugs. hehe! LMAO

Had MW today and she measured me, measuring one and a half weeks ahead on tape measure. Same as happened with my son. BUT the ace news is, baby is no longer back to back :wohoo:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well you have 2 weeks until a fair few of us are 37 weeks.. and then we shall be doing anything possible to meet our babies :friends: :muaha: hehe

I know what this thread needs.... 

:dust::dust::dust:

Labour Dust!!! 

:rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Ive been losing mine for weeks :rofl: :rofl:

:dust: :dust: LABOUR dust! x


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I'm telling u, 20th march and I reckon I am the fattest I am measuring at 37 weeks hahahaha


----------



## HannahGraceee

No!
Im the fattest!


----------



## Cymrukelz

for once women are actually arguing whose fattest :D he he


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

I need to see my midwife tomorrow.. the doctors doesn't have a spare appointment so I have to ring the midwife on her mobile and she will squeeze me in. NHS is just excellent isn't it :rofl:

I've been having small pieces of plug come loose every few days.. it weirds me out every time I see it :blush:

More labour dust

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Green: The color of harmony and balance, Green symbolizes hope, renewal and peace, and is usually liked by the gentle and sincere. Greens are generally frank, community-minded people, fairly sociable but preferring peace at any price. Green people can be too self-effacing, modest and patient, so they may get exploited by others. They are usually refined, civilized and reputable. 

*Do you think this describes me at all?*


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I need to see my midwife tomorrow.. the doctors doesn't have a spare appointment so I have to ring the midwife on her mobile and she will squeeze me in. NHS is just excellent isn't it :rofl:
> 
> I've been having small pieces of plug come loose every few days.. it weirds me out every time I see it :blush:
> 
> More labour dust

:rofl: My tissues just look like ive snezzed in it when i wipe :rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Dana: nah nah nah nah nah, I'm measuring 37.5 weeks today! LOL and ok I'm further along but still makes me fatter! lmao :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

THATS WHAT I SAID!!!
My plug is like snot. Sexxxxxxxxxxy!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Is it all green then?? :rofl:

Mine looks the same but not green.. it is like white/cream.

I don't know how to cope with my backache any more ladies..

I keep having baths and I will be in the bath for a good 30/45 mins..
I have tried just lying down all day..
And sitting up with loads of back support.. 
I can't take paracetamol now because of my magical drugs (haha)
I honestly don't know what to do. 

I am in tears because I'm in agony and I am so sick of midwives etc etc just laughing it off.. yes it may be common in pregnancy but I feel like someone is trying to tear my ribs out of my back :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

What am I gonna be like when I am 36 weeks then?! EEEEEEEEEEEEEK.
Hannahs right. Shes right. 
I am having an ELEPHANT.
Ashy give me labour dust for my elephant! I'll be in two pieces after I've given birth to her I will look like I'm doing the splits!


----------



## Shinning_Star

NO I'd be happy if this one came along in 39th week tbh, not worried abt earlier, it'll happen when it's suppost to, I just hope it's way before my sons birthday on 21 April.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Nope my snot is white cos im healthy :rofl:
:)


----------



## danapeter36

Ash
from your pics it looks like baby is in your back/ribs area all the time.
I can't imagine how much that hurts. xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Have you tried cold compress, (lol bag of frozen peas) OR a hot water bottle or wheat bag hunni. Unfortunately there is not much you can do about it tbh, but hopefully you can find a way to be a bit more comfy!


----------



## danapeter36

backache is the worst honestly i can sympathise so much xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah it's not nice! I'm ok most of the time, but when i get up in morning or when i've been walking a long way i get bad twinges in lower spine and to my right. But I just keep trying to walk it off.

Hope you find some way of feeling better hun!


----------



## HannahGraceee

have you taken your bra off?


----------



## mummy to be

Hi there ladies... what is happening? Who has backache??? 
I soooo dont wanna keep packing today!!! Who wants to come and help?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Haha, not me I'm afraid, I've still not finished packing my bags up! OOPS!


----------



## mummy to be

awww you sure.... i have a whole house to pack lol.... grrrrrr :( 
I am doing small light loads to the new house with some boxes..... while allan is away at work... :D


----------



## mellllly

Shinning_Star said:


> NONE OF YOU ARE ALLOWED TO GO BEFORE ME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL I'm fatter and more preggo than you all hehe! So until I've laboured with my quick six hour luxury labour that's gonna happen in a whizz and with no pain! YOu are not allowed to even loose your plugs. hehe! LMAO
> 
> Had MW today and she measured me, measuring one and a half weeks ahead on tape measure. Same as happened with my son. BUT the ace news is, baby is no longer back to back :wohoo:


and I am next!!!!

LOL, been having really bad period pains in my back today, lost some more of my plug - Lovely!
& only 2 days left of work!! YAY!!!

Hope you are all ok! xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

OOOH, melllly careful there sounds like when I went into labour with my first, bad period pains and losing bloody plug and then was in established labour within four hours!

Take it easy on the packing M-T-B. lol moving is so the worst, I hate hate packing anything at all!.


----------



## mummy to be

Melly - your loosing your plug already???? Really???


----------



## mummy to be

Star - yes i will..... slowly does it. luckily it is only a move to 2 streets away so i can just chuck things in the back of the car and drive around there and dump them into the new place :)


----------



## mellllly

Shinning_Star said:


> OOOH, melllly careful there sounds like when I went into labour with my first, bad period pains and losing bloody plug and then was in established labour within four hours!
> 
> Take it easy on the packing M-T-B. lol moving is so the worst, I hate hate packing anything at all!.

Thats what my mum said! She said be careful as thats how I was with Justin (my lil bro)

She will come when she is good and ready, I reckon in 2 weeks!


----------



## Shinning_Star

mummy to be said:


> Star - yes i will..... slowly does it. luckily it is only a move to 2 streets away so i can just chuck things in the back of the car and drive around there and dump them into the new place :)

LOL haha sounds like my kind of moving and packing hehe!


----------



## Shinning_Star

mellllly said:


> Thats what my mum said! She said be careful as thats how I was with Justin (my lil bro)
> 
> She will come when she is good and ready, I reckon in 2 weeks!

Just watch the times of those period pains hun! Thats the best way really just know they'll arrive when they want, lol It saves stressing and thinking about it all too much!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls how u all doing today???
Got the council guy cumin out 2moro....bout bloody time!
Been sortin stuff out today practically done the hospital bag for me and bubs, just need to wash and choose babies clothes, get mags n chewies then i will be done lol!
Also went shoppin for bubs and the new flat spent loadsa cash which is always fun lol!!
Annnnnd sorted income support out and they told me bout few grants i can apply for so all in all a very productive day! 

What u all bin gettin up 2???? xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Shinning_Star said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> Star - yes i will..... slowly does it. luckily it is only a move to 2 streets away so i can just chuck things in the back of the car and drive around there and dump them into the new place :)
> 
> LOL haha sounds like my kind of moving and packing hehe!Click to expand...

Yes that is the only good thing about it lol.... i just wanna be in the new house already. Doesnt help that Allan (OH) is away at work.... grrrr so i have to take it slowly. He hopefully will be home about 3 or 4 pm this arvo so that will be good for him to help out hehehe :)


----------



## Laura--x

Hi girls :) Hope everyones ok..

Does anyone know if their baby is engaged yet? IF so what does it feel like?

I keep getting sharp pains really low down what feels like inside my coochy coo lol. And i keep feeling a pressure every now and then down there?

On a different note... MY PRAM CAME TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

danapeter36 said:


> What am I gonna be like when I am 36 weeks then?! EEEEEEEEEEEEEK.
> Hannahs right. Shes right.
> I am having an ELEPHANT.
> Ashy give me labour dust for my elephant! I'll be in two pieces after I've given birth to her I will look like I'm doing the splits!

:rofl: :rofl:

Labour dust for us all!! 
:dust::dust::dust:
Has anyone been able to tell you why your princess is so big?? 

I decided to cook Dan and I chicken pie for tea with potatoes.. it was only when it had finished cooking I realised we had no gravy.. and I started crying! I feel like such an idiot :dohh:

xx


----------



## mellllly

mummy to be said:


> Melly - your loosing your plug already???? Really???

yeh been loosing 'boogies' lol for a couple of days!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han.. Just read something you wrote earlier.. 
I never wear a bra any more!!
If I have to leave the house I will put on a sports bra but even that causes me agony!! 

I've tried hot water bottles, cold spray.. just nothing is working. 
I need a pool so I can live in there :rofl::rofl:

Thanks ladies for being so caring!! 

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

This bubba is swinging freely (not enagged at all) and I still get pressure down low, need wee every five minutes and shooting pains from my belly button right down to my bits. SO I have no idea what it feels like, my son dropped to 3/5's by 33 weeks but i do't remember the feeling at all.

Jackie, hope council sorts everything out for you hunni, and yay to spending money! I really should focus on my hospital bags being packed and sorted this weekend shouldn't I.


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol i thought i was the only person leavin the hospital bag glad im not!! I just really dnt think im guna be going anyime soon lol!! x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Me too I'm thinking I may be a couple of days early but no more, more than likely I'll be a week over was with my son.

I have to admit, I've done this whole labour thing before but I'm seriously wondering if I'll even know this time as had so many niggles and pains, period pains and aches backaches and huge wads of cm that unless my waters explode like a big balloon I'd never know difference. First time round I jsut knew but I'd had no pains shows discharge or anything! So now I just don't think I'll know the difference until it's too late!

OH well time will tell!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh girls I've turned into a big paranoid wreck!!
I've convinced myself Dan is going to find someone else and leave me..
And we have had a big argument and I can't stop crying.
I need to be surrounded by padded walls :sad2:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls!!! x


----------



## chel27

hey wheres my favourite girls :happydance::happydance: im knackered!! only got home at 10pm after seeing amy!! been a long day, took my son and his friend to activity land and mcdonalds. my OH is now tidying and cleaning up. oh and mmmmmm im enjoying a small malibu and coke  my first drink for agesssssss :rofl: how are you all??


----------



## pink_cabbage

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Oh girls I've turned into a big paranoid wreck!!
> I've convinced myself Dan is going to find someone else and leave me..
> And we have had a big argument and I can't stop crying.
> I need to be surrounded by padded walls :sad2:
> 
> xx

*Big Hugs*
Why would he leave someone as lovely as you, especially when you're carrying his beautiful baby?!

Everything's getting hard round about now for everyone, and you've got like 9 months worth of emotion all coming out I imagine... 

Don't be sad - we'll all poke and tickle you to make you laugh otherwise!


----------



## pink_cabbage

chel27 said:


> hey wheres my favourite girls :happydance::happydance: im knackered!! only got home at 10pm after seeing amy!! been a long day, took my son and his friend to activity land and mcdonalds. my OH is now tidying and cleaning up. oh and mmmmmm im enjoying a small malibu and coke  my first drink for agesssssss :rofl: how are you all??

You sure have had a busy time lately!

You're making me too jealous though - you have your little Amy AND you can drink alcohol... I feel like giving up, hehe. 

You sure do deserve it though!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> hey wheres my favourite girls :happydance::happydance: im knackered!! only got home at 10pm after seeing amy!! been a long day, took my son and his friend to activity land and mcdonalds. my OH is now tidying and cleaning up. oh and mmmmmm im enjoying a small malibu and coke  my first drink for agesssssss :rofl: how are you all??

Woooh Look at you wonder women! :) 

Malibu and coke :cloud9: (I mean.. Im underage never had that in my life :rofl:)


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> hey wheres my favourite girls :happydance::happydance: im knackered!! only got home at 10pm after seeing amy!! been a long day, took my son and his friend to activity land and mcdonalds. my OH is now tidying and cleaning up. oh and mmmmmm im enjoying a small malibu and coke  my first drink for agesssssss :rofl: how are you all??
> 
> You sure have had a busy time lately!
> 
> You're making me too jealous though - you have your little Amy AND you can drink alcohol... I feel like giving up, hehe.
> 
> You sure do deserve it though!!Click to expand...


yea i do have my gorgeous girl  i gave her loads of cuddles tonight and she kept smiling (well wind) :rofl::rofl: i still cant believe shes here!!!

ha ha im still drinking my small glass of malibu and errrrr i think its going to my head lol how bad is that xx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> hey wheres my favourite girls :happydance::happydance: im knackered!! only got home at 10pm after seeing amy!! been a long day, took my son and his friend to activity land and mcdonalds. my OH is now tidying and cleaning up. oh and mmmmmm im enjoying a small malibu and coke  my first drink for agesssssss :rofl: how are you all??
> 
> Woooh Look at you wonder women! :)
> 
> Malibu and coke :cloud9: (I mean.. Im underage never had that in my life :rofl:)Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: im now what you would call a light weight :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol chel i was about to say shud u be drinkin that lol but forgot youve had ur bubs!!! dang nammit im so jealous lol......
Oh i had maccyds today as well think thats the first time since i bin preggers but i was starrrrvin!!!!


----------



## mummy to be

awwww i want macacs lol :( but the closest one to me is over a hour away!!! 
I want Malibu and Milk... nom nom nom nom i cant wait to be able to have a drink again! 
I think it will go straight to my head!!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Malibu and Milk??? 

Havent heard of that one lol! x


----------



## mummy to be

Oh really... try it.... with heaps of ice!!! Nom nom nom 
GOD I WANT ONE NOW!!!! lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Mmmm i think i will lol i luv em both....on list of things to do once baby is out lol!!


----------



## hayley x

Wouldnt th malibu curdle the milk :S I sooo want a glass of wine. 

Im sat here literally crying to myself (as you do) and textin my boyfriend (cuz hes at work) about how much pain im in...Im havin a 'feel sorry for myself day' My back is absolutely killin me and i my belly is realli hurtin, hes movin lots so i kno hes ok but i dont kno why my belly hurts so much, its been for the last 2 hours or so and i want to sleep it off but cant even get to bloody sleep!! grrrrr!!

Sorry, hope everyones okay xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

What kinda pain is it hun? If it gets to bad go AnE just to make sure xx


----------



## hayley x

Its just like a dull pain its hard to explain... Ive had what i call pelvic ache all day (cuz thats where it aches, feels like period kinda pain) now i got back and belly ache!! Already seen midwife and was sent hospital today dont wanna show my presence again they will think im crazy lol! I couldnt get there if i wanted to ne way i dont drive and im home alone!! Im sure everythings ok i mean hes movin a fair amount. xx


----------



## mummy to be

hey there ladies :) heheheh 
How are you all?
Hope you all ok....


----------



## HannahGraceee

MALIBUI AND CONCONUT MILK IS NICE ;) x


----------



## mummy to be

nom nom now i want to drink lol :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Mornin Ladiesssss,
im waitin for the council guy....i got midwife at 2:10 so he better come before otherwise i will GO MAD!!!
Anyone have any plans for today!??


----------



## mummy to be

nope... tomorrow got more packing to do :( MW appointment at 4pm and yeah.... that is about it... lol

What you waiting for the council guy for?


----------



## HannahGraceee

I was surposed to go to the jobcentre but they cancled and rearranged now im going to marcs and spencers :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning ladies..

Gosh major emotional night for me. 
I hate hormones and being so paranoid. 
I am all calm today.
Tired because my magical drugs didn't work again!! 

I hope you are all okay :hugs:

I could really do with a girlie day out instead of staring at the same walls :cry:

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oh cos i been offered a flat and they need to come check that i do infact still live with my mum and havent lied on my application....so i can then get my keys FINALLY lol!!!

I really could just go back to sleep tho....so so so tired!x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mz_jackie86 said:


> Oh cos i been offered a flat and they need to come check that i do infact still live with my mum and havent lied on my application....so i can then get my keys FINALLY lol!!!
> 
> I really could just go back to sleep tho....so so so tired!x

That is so so so so silly!! 

My council are officially w*nk.. they know I live with my mum and they just do not care :bike:


----------



## mz_jackie86

OMG seriously they r so shit! Ive had to gget my mum to ring up this guys manager to get somethin done! Its a joke, they get paid to do a job yet they dnt do it! They're all lazy so and so's!
My mum had to write a letter sayin she wanted me to move out so icould get a place and she put by march10th which is next week and they still pissin everythin about!!!

They're all pants!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Morning ladies..
> 
> Gosh major emotional night for me.
> I hate hormones and being so paranoid.
> I am all calm today.
> Tired because my magical drugs didn't work again!!
> 
> I hope you are all okay :hugs:
> 
> I could really do with a girlie day out instead of staring at the same walls :cry:
> 
> xx

Awwww hunn! if i was there i would so have a girly day with you!!! :hugs:


Turn over to jermey kyle, fucking hell!!! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Oh cos i been offered a flat and they need to come check that i do infact still live with my mum and havent lied on my application....so i can then get my keys FINALLY lol!!!
> 
> I really could just go back to sleep tho....so so so tired!x

Omg they still havent done that??

wasnt that surposed to be done weeks ago!! cmon its not that hard for them to do!
:hissy:


----------



## navarababe

Hey everybody how are u all? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Lana!! :):)

Im good thanks you?

x


----------



## navarababe

Yes im good thanks hannah, just watching some tele, just finished my coco pop :blush: lol

Its still snowing here :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hun I am watching Jezza at the moment! 

HA HA HA!

God why would anyone wear THAT much make up.. Mmm glitter at 10am :rofl:
Ooo I want to smack her.. she looks like a freak :muaha:

Grrr I tried to get a midwife appointment for today and the midwife is on holiday AGAIN.. so I have to wait another week for an appointment! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

Aww hun, hope u get a appointment soon, my next appointment is 18th March, to get my second anti D, Then time will flyyyyyyyyy in hehe. cant wait im getting excited haha x


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hun I am watching Jezza at the moment!
> 
> HA HA HA!
> 
> God why would anyone wear THAT much make up.. Mmm glitter at 10am :rofl:
> Ooo I want to smack her.. she looks like a freak :muaha:
> 
> Grrr I tried to get a midwife appointment for today and the midwife is on holiday AGAIN.. so I have to wait another week for an appointment!
> 
> xx

Shes such a fucking twat!! :rofl: 
I know Glitter Much? 
Why the fuck do they hate her so much!! god! :rofl:
i would love to punch that girl in the pink top :rofl: 

My 36 week appoinment is next wenesday :) 
When your 40 weeks.. and they ask you for a sweep are you gonna have one??



navarababe said:


> Yes im good thanks hannah, just watching some tele, just finished my coco pop :blush: lol
> 
> Its still snowing here :happydance:

Coco pops YUM! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

In 3 days time it will be 1 month to go :happydance:


----------



## navarababe

i feel left behind, i still got 49days to go, hopefully it will fly in lol. Im getting my bouncy chair delivered today i think, and i got my travel cot last night, my ex OH put the rain cover on my pram as it looked all crinkled etc, so we wanted to get the creases out of it lol. My room is actually looking like im going to have a baby now :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mmm I think I will have some chocolate squares for breakfast :cloud9: 

I really need to decide what bag I want to use for my hospital bag.. I feel so unprepared!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lana do you know when you went to the jobcentre about income surport? did they just offer you the grant? or did you have to ask for it?


----------



## navarababe

ive been on income support for a wee while so im not to sure on that. But all i done was phone a grant line number, get them to send out the form, i filled it in and they payed the grant into the bank. But i think ur local job centre may have the form im not to sure, is that what u meant hun?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yep I will be getting a sweep at 40 weeks hun, If I go too far over I won't be able to do my exams at all! 

Oh my god that is sick.. 'I already have 6 grandchildren.. One more doesn't make a difference to me' UGH!!!! :bike: :bike: :bike:

Ooo Lana are you feeling more calm about everything now you have babies things around you?? What bouncy chair have you gone for??

xx


----------



## navarababe

i went for the think pink pisher price bouncy chair, it looked lovely, just hope it looks nice when it comes. GOt the car seat last night and my sister just couldnt wait to strap it into the car, so now shes driving about with a empty car seat :rofl: whatever makes her happy i dont mind


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Yep I will be getting a sweep at 40 weeks hun, If I go too far over I won't be able to do my exams at all!
> 
> Oh my god that is sick.. 'I already have 6 grandchildren.. One more doesn't make a difference to me' UGH!!!! :bike: :bike: :bike:
> 
> Ooo Lana are you feeling more calm about everything now you have babies things around you?? What bouncy chair have you gone for??
> 
> xx

& that girl was like if that is my neice i dont care i anit gonna see it :|..


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Evil wenches!!!!! :bike:

Han did marc ever reply to your message about .. :sex: :winkwink:

Grr I'm still so jealous of everyone that gets to buy pink/blue stuff! SO unfair!! :blush:

Can't believe it is Friday tomorrow.. I think this week has gone by quicker because I have slept so much :rofl: 
I just need to switch off and stop being so paranoid, and so scared/nervous/excited about baby! :baby:

xx


----------



## navarababe

im actually getting excited now, just wish it would hurry up, i wanna get to end of march and illl be happy :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I know what you mean Lana.. at the moment for me it feels like April is AGESSS away.. 

I think when more April mummies start popping out babies then I shall get REALLY excited.. and probably even more impatient :angelnot: hehe

March is just going to be an awful dragging month!! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

im a wee bit nervous but excited to, and its the 5th of march already, it doesnt seem long. i sometimes think, im gonna have my little girl next month lol, REALLY scary. LAbour fears kick in sometimes to lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well that is very scary.. by next month I shall definitely have my baby! 

I think weeks go slower for me when Dan is on late shifts at work, he leaves by 9.30am .. and I am still in bed.. and doesn't get back until like 9pm.. by which time I want to be back in bed :rofl:

I might try doing a bit of pampering soon.. so I don't feel like too much of a scrubber :rofl:

xx


----------



## chel27

hello girls :happydance: how are you all?? im getting really excited to see who will be the next one to go into labour 

god i feela bit limbo on these forums now as i cant tak about pregnancy no more :-( and the postnatal group arnt very forthcoming, unless thats just me lol.
i am wondering whether i would still be able to apply for the health in pregnancy grant, maybe that would be a bit cheeky :blush::rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hun you are entitled to that grant so get applying for it!!!! 
And then treat yourself to numerous malibu and cokes haha... Health post pregnancy :winkwink:

It is actually driving me crazy not knowing who is going to go next :hissy::blush:

How is baby Amy doing?!? And how are you doing too?? 

xx


----------



## navarababe

hey chel, hows u hun? Your always welcome here and its nice seeing u in ere. Just wait till were all in postnatal section, it will be better. 

Hows little amy doing??

What grant are u talking about hun? xx


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hun you are entitled to that grant so get applying for it!!!!
> And then treat yourself to numerous malibu and cokes haha... Health post pregnancy :winkwink:
> 
> It is actually driving me crazy not knowing who is going to go next :hissy::blush:
> 
> How is baby Amy doing?!? And how are you doing too??
> 
> xx


:rofl::rofl::rofl: hmmmmmmm well maybe i will still apply for it then, ha the malibu i had last night knocked me for 6 :rofl::rofl: i certainly slept well, didnt wanna get up :rofl:

i wanna know NOW who is going to go next lol im just soooo impatient. come on girls start popping those babies out, well only if its not to soon of course 

amy is doing really well thank you  she now moved into a better room with her cot where there isnt as many wires and bleeping going off!! she just needs to maintain her temperature now and start to breast feed and gain weight  then finally i can have my baby daughter home :cloud9: im doing good thanks hun, just a bit sore and walk around like an old lady :rofl::rofl: my son does hold my hand and help me walk though :rofl: bless him xx

hows you babes??


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> hey chel, hows u hun? Your always welcome here and its nice seeing u in ere. Just wait till were all in postnatal section, it will be better.
> 
> Hows little amy doing??
> 
> What grant are u talking about hun? xx


im good thanks babe, hows you? getting excited now bout seeing you LO, not long now :happydance::happydance: i cant wait for us all to join postnatal, they dont talk much in there :rofl:

i man the £190 grant we can claim if your due date 6th april or after.

amy is good thanks hun


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww that is so sweet!!
Did you son have a nice birthday??
Have the doctors given you a possible date that Amy could come home?

I'm doing okay thank you, getting really impatient, I want 37 weeks to come and I want to meet my LO :cloud9: I can't be doing with going over due!! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

I dunno whos gonna b next everyone saying im going early as ive dropped, ill pst a photo i took other day there and u's can tell me what u's think. 

im not to sure about the £190 grant hun, its worth a try lol


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey Girlies,

Went to my MW appointment this morning (I have NO idea how I managed to get up to be there at 9 when I didn't get to sleep 'til 4...)
Everything is ok, except for I'm more anaemic than I was (despite the fact I've been taking iron tablets - dunno what's going on there!), and my bump is measuring a bit small. BUT... she's turned herself round apparently - that'll explain the annoying kicks I keep getting!

I've been told I have to eat more - that's such a shame, haha. Also for everyone worrying that April is miles away, my MW ensures me that'll "it'll fly"... I'll believe that when I see it!

Right, I'm off to go buy myself yet another bra - I've gone through 5 different sizes so far!


----------



## navarababe

hey pink hun, glad everything is ok, and oh u have to eat more...hope mw dont tell me that, as i eat to much as it is just now lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha if anyone was to tell me to eat more I would scream at them!! Never in my life has eating been such a f-ing chore for me! 

I took some more pictures this morning.. I just can't see any difference any more 

34 weeks 
https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/SDC10411.jpg 

35 + 1 weeks 
https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/SDC10422-Copy.jpg

I'm wearing Dans sexy boxers :rofl:

xx


----------



## navarababe

ok heres pics from other day, i look so ill, my face is sooooooooo white lol. Would like your opionion. 

https://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh338/navarababe_2009/DSC00211.jpg

https://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh338/navarababe_2009/DSC00213.jpg

Sorry if they are so big, not sure how to make them smaller :blush:


----------



## navarababe

i do see a diff hun, u do look touch bigger, Lovely bump hun, wish mines was like that :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww wow hun your bump is definitely low!!! 
I would like mine more if it wasn't covered in stretchies.. but then I think awww baby created those stretchies :cloud9:

I think you will make it to 37 weeks but I can't see you getting to your due date hun :happydance:

xx


----------



## navarababe

i think we should put bets on with me lol, ive already been in hospital with contractions every 2mins, i hope i make it to 37weeks, im going to update with bump pics every week now. i hate my stretch marks, hope they go away when bubs is here.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I always do a bump pic every week.. I love looking back on them :cloud9:

Don't worry hun.. they may take a while to fade but they will.. my mum got stretch marks will me & my two sisters but you can't see them at all and haven't been able to for years and years!!

xx


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Awww that is so sweet!!
> Did you son have a nice birthday??
> Have the doctors given you a possible date that Amy could come home?
> 
> I'm doing okay thank you, getting really impatient, I want 37 weeks to come and I want to meet my LO :cloud9: I can't be doing with going over due!!
> 
> xx


yes my son did have nice birthday thanks hun!!! we got a teddy for him from amy that says " i miss you! and he loves it and carries it around everywhere with him :cloud9: no they still wont give us a possible date of amy coming home, they just say think of your due date as the guideline but it could be a few weeks earlier!!! i bloody hope so, cant take much more without her being here :cry:

i bet your impatient hun, well at 37 weeks start doing the eviction 
programme :rofl: and get baby out :rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

just to let you girls know i have posted my birth story :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww sweetie I bet that is so hard!
She is a little fighter just like her mummy so she will be outta there in no time at all :happydance:

I shall have to have lots and lots of sex and curry and more sex :rofl:

xx


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I shall have to have lots and lots of sex and curry and more sex :rofl:
> 
> xx

now that cant be a bad thing :rofl::rofl:


----------



## navarababe

I just recieved bouncy chair, im trying to put it together, omg its so hard i feel like crying, and baby kicking like mad, she must know she's causing all this lol :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh it will be awful haha!! 

It will be weird if baby keeps wiggling right down my pelvic bones.. will be head butting OH whilst he is doing his thing :muaha::rofl::rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## navarababe

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh it will be awful haha!!
> 
> It will be weird if baby keeps wiggling right down my pelvic bones.. will be head butting OH whilst he is doing his thing :muaha::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> xx

:rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

OMG FUMING!!!! THE COUNCIL GUY STIL HASNT BEEN AND WAS TOLD HE WOULD BE HERE BY 12PM!!
SO HE JUST RANG SAYING HE IS RUNNING LATE!! WTF NO FUCKING SHIT SHERLOCK!
HE SAID HE WILL BE HERE SOON SO I SAID NO COME AT 3PM AS I HAVE DRS AND HUNG UP!! IM SO FUCKING ANGRY I CANT WAIT TO GET THIS FLAT AND NOT DEAL WITH HIM ANYMORE 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


p.s hope ur all ok!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Jackie.. I'm sending huge hugs your way!!! :hug::hug::hug:
You should make friends with some heavies that can follow him and rough him up A LOT! 
P*ssing about a pregnant lady who the hell does he think he is!!!

:hug::hug::hug:

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

lol forget the heavies ill do it lol a hormonal pregnant lady is not one to be taken lightly!!

well better go get dressed for midwife appt b bk soon xx


----------



## navarababe

Hope MW went ok Jackie hun :hugs: 

Where is all the april mummies today? Very quiet in this thread today


----------



## HannahGraceee

Its quite cos i wasnt here today :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Heya Hun!

I've been doing a major tidy up with my mum.. sorted out all my wardrobe (& I got all sad seeing all the clothes that I won't fit into for agessss!!) changed the bedding, hoovered, sorted baby's clothes/sheets etc into piles for washing.. it is going to take about 5 loads to get everything washed.. and then all the pram covers need doing by hand.. ARGH! 

What have you been up to today??

xx


----------



## chel27

i was just thinking where is everyone today, hannah is normally on....wheres she gone???

OMG im sooooooo happy everyone, went to see amy earlier and shes now off the heart monitor :happydance: and she now feeds evey 3 hours instead of 2 :happydance: and i tried to breastfeed her and she had a little suckle :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: wow what a feeling :happydance::happydance: so when i go back later i can try breastfeed her again :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: im sooooooooooooooooo excited!!!! sorry to go on guys xxx


----------



## navarababe

Awww hun uve been really busy, u'l be shattered by tonight. When are u going to start washing all ur baby clothes etc?

I havent done much today really, i attempted to build bouncy chair but gave him so waiting till sis comes in so she can help me lol as i was getting sooo fustrated at lil one kicking me like mad, it was like she was laughing at me :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Girls!
Went to work this morning to hand in my certificate to say I am not working any longer, complicated but its coz I didnt leave on my official maternity date, I left two weeks before.
Work had a 'relaxation pack' made up for me on my desk! A book, magazine, chick flicks, chocolates and some toiletries. VERY sweet. They were so excited to see me. Got lots of hugs and told work OWES ME money! No idea why but I wont argue there!
Jackie - Hun, if you need some 'heavies' I am pretty big right now I can beat someone up for you! xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Chel you go on as much as you want to!
You know how happy we all are for you :cloud9:
It must be amazing being able to breast feed your little princess.. I can't wait to have that ultimate bonding experience :blush:

I think Han was going shopping with Marc.. I'm sure that is what I read earlier unless my brain is just randomly making up conversations now haha 

xx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Its quite cos i wasnt here today :rofl:


ahhhhh i knew you would be lurking about somewhere lol


----------



## danapeter36

CHELLY!!!!
Thats amazing!!!
I love Amy she's so good for her mummy! xxx


----------



## navarababe

awwww chel thats great news, hopefully she'll be coming home soon. shes such a strong little girl. U dont need to be sorry about going on about it, we all love hearing how well u and amy are doing xx


----------



## navarababe

oh there u are hannah, were u spying on what we were all saying? hehe


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hannah you little inspector gadget :rofl::rofl:

One load of washing is nearly finished, and shall be placed straight into the tumble drier and then the second load will go on.. this will continue all night.. thank god I'm not paying the electric bill :blush:

Awww Dana that is SO lovely of your work!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Hannahs a stalker, didnt u know?
She found out how far I am from her!!! Hehe
Little does she know I also know where she is! I am going to lurk around the hospital muhahahaha


----------



## danapeter36

I know Ashy, isnt it just. Yes I did cry!
xxx


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: well i know u's wont be lurking round my hospital, im miles away from u all


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well i went to marks and spencers for 2 hours then sainsburys for 2 hours, marc had already let himself in my the time i got home, then went up to college to get my beauty therapy certifcates that i should have walked and go a year ago :rofl: 

the over town with marc 
i took my shoes off and marc said my feet smell like sick :rofl: they stunk (ive washed them :rofl:)


----------



## navarababe

HannahGraceee said:


> the over town with marc
> i took my shoes off and marc said my feet smell like sick :rofl: they stunk (ive washed them :rofl:)


:rofl: what a bad thing to say about u hun :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> the over town with marc
> i took my shoes off and marc said my feet smell like sick :rofl: they stunk (ive washed them :rofl:)
> 
> 
> :rofl: what a bad thing to say about u hun :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol they really do :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## navarababe

oh well hun, least uve admitted it. mines do to :blush: :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

my slippers smell like dog poo.
seriously
sweaty dog poo
i am revolting.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm rather tired now.. I may have to have a nap soon :blush:

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls!!!

Sooooo guess what! He didnt turn up!! I honestly cant believe it! Well actually i can but still im so angry!
But spoke to his boss and now the boss is comin over 2moro morning, i hope to god he comes cos the women who can give me my keys goes on holiday next week so i wont be able to get mine!!!


Chel.....glad to hear lil amy is doing well!! So happy for you!!xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Evening ladies, glad to see everyones well..

Thats faberooni abt amy chel, she'll be home before you know it! 

Not much going on here today, I've been at school all afternoon doing my voluntary afternoon and man it's getting a bit painful leaning over those little year one tables! But I love it and it's great for passing the time and getting me out of the house.

Bubs have been moving again alot more, My MW told me off for not keeping a closer eye on movements and how they've sometimes been dropping below ten, but I didn't wanna make a fuss cos there wld still be a few four or five. But yesterday and today we've defo made our quota just gotta keep an eye on it all.


----------



## navarababe

Awww jackie hun, :hugs: hope they come 2moro. 

What did we all have for dinner??

I had Chips and Gravy. 

And whooohoo we built the bouncy chair lol, it wasnt that bad, just needed a extra hand. x


----------



## mz_jackie86

I had yummy lasagne and salad and garlic bread for dinner..mmmmmm!

But now im off 2 take ma cousin home all the way to hayes in middlesex lloooooooonnnng!!!

spk tya lata xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm glad movements have increased shining!! 
I'm exactly the same, if I feel a few kicks I don't like to bother anyone.. and in the past when I have had to go to hospital they always blame it on my anterior placenta or the fact baby is too big to move too much.. so then I feel like I'm wasting time :dohh:

Lana I've had no tea yet.. I'm trying so so hard to eat healthy and stay away from the chips.. my thighs are depressing the hell outta me :cry: but once again I don't fancy anything to eat! 

Pleased you have got the bouncy chair up!! :happydance:

I never thought I'd be this happy and excited about all things baby related :cloud9:

xx


----------



## navarababe

awww hun, u need to eat, u cant starve. Im getting excited aswell lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I know I know :cry:

I just do not fancy food.. I'm having to make myself eat & then that makes me feel really sickly. 
I could have fridge/freezer and cupboards full of food and I wouldn't fancy a single thing.. 
I never thought I'd think this but... not eating is so depressing :hissy::blush:

xx


----------



## navarababe

awwww :hugs: hun. why dont u try some salad or some fruit?


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone hope your all ok and babies are being good :):baby:

I have just got home from work, my back is killing me just waiting for james to cook dinner, we are having plaice chips and peas, I am making him do it restraunt stylie lol

My pram came today but I haven't been able to even look at it as its in the car, im quite superstitious and loads of people told me to not have pram in our house until baby born so taking it to my parents tomorrow so I can actually have open it !!


----------



## navarababe

My prams in house hun, i didnt have any choice but to put it in the house. wht pram did u buy?


----------



## sam*~*louize

got another 25 plus pages to catch up ! skipped a few sorry!

chel glad amy is doing well, thought she only had to stay there a day or seomthing? 
shinningstar - not long for you now, are you the furthest along Pingu???

hope everyone doing well, feeling quite energetic this week, started taking some vitamins though. So could be that


----------



## danapeter36

mines indoors too I havent got anywhere else to put it!


----------



## navarababe

im the same hun


----------



## danapeter36

Lol eveything is, and i have no room for anything else atm!


----------



## navarababe

my room actually looks like im having a baby now lol


----------



## danapeter36

mine too...i wish it was the end of march lol


----------



## navarababe

we aint got long hun, it will go in quickly hopefully lol


----------



## danapeter36

yeah but time is so dragging now...


----------



## navarababe

its nearly the 6th, before we know it it will be the 26th :)


----------



## hayley x

Heyyyy hope everyones okay!?

What pram did u get..? Ive had mine in my house since i bought it in th sales wen i was around 15 weeks pregnant im too excited to hide it away lol. 

For me the time is goin soooo fast atm for the first time this pregnancy, full term in 13 days i cannot believe it!! But then wen im in pain im thinkin potentially I still have 6 weeks 5 days to go and that feels a lifetime away!

xxx


----------



## navarababe

i just wish it would fly in for me, as i want her here NOW lol


----------



## hayley x

Yeh i feel the same but the last 2 weeks have just flown by. Probs cuz i look forward to midwife, go antenatal classes and hospital tour to look forward to just makes the time pass when u have little exciting things to do before due date. LOL dunno if tht makes sense... :s xx


----------



## mama2b

Its the silver cross 3d jet sport. I haven't even seen the box yet as was at work when it arrived so james put it straight in car ! 

We haven't got anywhere to store it so it has to go to parents for time being, god knows where its going to go when baby here !!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> Its the silver cross 3d jet sport. I haven't even seen the box yet as was at work when it arrived so james put it straight in car !
> 
> We haven't got anywhere to store it so it has to go to parents for time being, god knows where its going to go when baby here !!

Whats the diffrence between a silver cross 3d and a silver cross 3d jet sport?


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> Its the silver cross 3d jet sport. I haven't even seen the box yet as was at work when it arrived so james put it straight in car !
> 
> We haven't got anywhere to store it so it has to go to parents for time being, god knows where its going to go when baby here !!
> 
> Whats the diffrence between a silver cross 3d and a silver cross 3d jet sport?Click to expand...

The colour, mines black which i think they call jet sport, well i think thats what it is lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

Evening sweethearts :hugs: how ru all !? 

Aww Mama2b you must be so excited to see your pram the 3d is just lovely, i only have the carseat here and left pram at my mums, but everytime I look at it I get excited xx :happydance:


----------



## mama2b

I haven't seen carseat either thats at my friends house, hope baby doesn't come early as we have nothing here ! 

Whats the changing bag like ? It does come with one doesn't it ?


----------



## MelanieSweets

The changing bag isnt bad actually, not massive though and has a very thin changing mat with it ... so you will probably need a bigger bag if you havent got one already hun :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> Its the silver cross 3d jet sport. I haven't even seen the box yet as was at work when it arrived so james put it straight in car !
> 
> We haven't got anywhere to store it so it has to go to parents for time being, god knows where its going to go when baby here !!
> 
> Whats the diffrence between a silver cross 3d and a silver cross 3d jet sport?Click to expand...
> 
> The colour, mines black which i think they call jet sport, well i think thats what it is lolClick to expand...

I have that one too then lol


----------



## chel27

hey girls thanks for all the nice things you said :cloud9::cloud9: well i have just come back from seeing amy and i tried breastfeeding her again and she latched straight on and sucked away for little while :cloud9::cloud9: so she is taking to that quite well  she only seems to like the right breast for som reason though :dohh: maybe because its bigger :rofl::rofl:

how are you all tonight??


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah good here chel, so glad to hear she latched on again no worries what a litle trooper. 

I think I may have just given myself an accidental diy sweep! LOL I don't even know abut cervix's etc but on putting my pessary in place, I certainly hit something soft and it just hurt for a second, and now I've got achey back ache! LOL

Am sure it's nothing, lol.


----------



## navarababe

Ohhhh ya never know hun, ya may of started something :happydance:

Awww thats great news chel, bet your soooo chuffed hun. Shes doing soooo well x


----------



## mummy to be

Good morning ladies :) I just woke up... hehehehe 
I am sooooo sore already!!! So over moving!


----------



## navarababe

Morning hun, Hows u and Bubs? Whats ur plans for today hun? x


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi girls.
How is everyone?

:happydance: Chel ~ I'm so glad Amy is doing well and is taking to breastfeeding.

Sorry I haven't been on that much but college is keeping me busy right now.


----------



## navarababe

Hey hun, im good thanks how are you? xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm good. DS was giving me attitude over doing his homework so I had to nip that in the butt real quick.


----------



## navarababe

Lol hun, hows ur bump coming along?


----------



## JeffsWife07

It is getting huge & it hurts.
I had no clue my skin could stretch this far.

How's yours??


----------



## navarababe

yeh im the same hun, im getting huge and its sore. Stretching so much and its got much more stretching to do :(


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm kind of hoping I will go in to labor next Saturday night (March 14th). Doc has already said everything looks good and if I was to then he wouldn't stop it.


----------



## navarababe

Awww hun, that sounds good. I dont know if ill make it to my due date, as i dont wanna go overdue, as im to sore x


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm fixing to go to church as they are holding a revival this week. I haven't been since I started showing and I know everyone there is gonna be flipped out when they see how huge I have gotten. Mom says I'm all baby (thank God) but DH has comments about my big booty too.:rofl:

If I knew she would be ok and could come home with me when I left the hospital I would have her as soon as I could after the baby shower. I want my baby shower first.


----------



## navarababe

Awww hun, well lets hope she comes for u then, that would be lovely and would make u the 2nd april mummy hehe x


----------



## JeffsWife07

:happydance: that would be great.

I'm off for now.....ttyl

:hug:


----------



## navarababe

Take care hun. x


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey hey who's still on???
Or everyone in bed?? xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

It's 1:02am here and I'm having bad contractions. I'm going to soak for a while in a warm bath and if that doesn't help I'm calling doc. I will try to keep you all updated.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

JeffsWife07 said:


> It's 1:02am here and I'm having bad contractions. I'm going to soak for a while in a warm bath and if that doesn't help I'm calling doc. I will try to keep you all updated.

Awww sweetie I hope you are okay!! BIG hugs :hug::hugs::hug:

I'm really excited for my scan today!! 
Didn't sleep very well, I felt really really ill last night, feeling sick and TMI needing the toilet lots :blush:

Can't believe tickets to see Michael Jackson in London are going to be approx £500.. he is such a liar saying this is the last time he will perform in London.. he has too many debts not to perform!! 

I'm in such a ranty opinionated mood today :angelnot: hehe 

Wooo 12 days until full term!! Scary stuff hehe.. Gosh I really am SO excited!! 
Managed to get 4 of the 5 loads of washing done last night.. I just have to iron it all now.. but it is cool because I have a brand new pink iron :cloud9: 

I hope you are all okay.. I'm going to try getting some more sleep or else I will feel like rubbish later! 

Mwah 

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Wooo Lincoln is on Axe the Agent!! :happydance::rofl:

Where is everybody?? Sob Sob! 

xx


----------



## sadiescooby

Hi. Could you add me to your April Mummies list?? I'm due 9th April - team Yellow. Thanks X.


----------



## pink_cabbage

JeffsWife07 said:


> It's 1:02am here and I'm having bad contractions. I'm going to soak for a while in a warm bath and if that doesn't help I'm calling doc. I will try to keep you all updated.

Aaaaw, yat! Keep us posted hun :hug:



QueenMummyToBe said:


> It is cool because I have a brand new pink iron :cloud9:

I'm actually jealous of your pink iron... where's it from?!


Today I got up way early, had breakfast, took my clothes out of the dryer and put them away... Then I decided I wanted to wash all the baby stuff, but my mum told me I can't do it today 'cause she's using the sink to clean the fridge, then I have to clean the hamster out... 
I'm so annoyed because today is the first day I've actualy got up early and _wanted_ to do baby things... and now I can't. Ugh. :cry:


----------



## pink_cabbage

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Wooo Lincoln is on Axe the Agent!! :happydance::rofl:
> 
> Where is everybody?? Sob Sob!
> 
> xx

Haha, I've just been watching. I saw the first one - their house was so messy, tramps!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

My iron is just from Argos.. a Morphy Richards one :happydance:

I need to get a move on and get a shower.. scan is at 12:10 woo hoo!!! 

Can't wait to see my little baby again!! :cloud9:

..

Aww hun I was like that the other day, I wanted to do washing but my mum was using the washing machine so I had to wait until yesterday.. all my washing is nearly all done now.. I can't believe how tiny it all is!!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## navarababe

Hey everyone, how are u all? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi Girls!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hellllllo ladies.. are you both okay?? 

:hugs:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hun!! :)

Im good thanks you?? x

i was gonna go to teen mum but i cant be arsed :rofl:

i didnt go last week either :o


----------



## navarababe

Yep im good thanks hun. Just watching "Air Buddies" on sky movies lol. For some reason this feels like a boring day is dragging in already lol Whats everyones plans for today? x


----------



## navarababe

I havent been in for a while either, i cant be bothered switching threads etc, i normally stick to this one


----------



## pink_cabbage

QueenMummyToBe said:


> My iron is just from Argos.. a Morphy Richards one :happydance:

I shall take note of this... hehe!



QueenMummyToBe said:


> I can't believe how tiny it all is!!! :cloud9:

Hehe, I know! I've decided when I've washed it I'm gonna peg it all out to dry on the washing line and take photos... because I am so sad...


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww that is so cute!!

Last night I was being silly and I compared a little baby sock to my foot :rofl::rofl::rofl::blush:

xx


----------



## navarababe

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## navarababe

i still need to wash all my stuff, just need to get round to it one day next week i think. 

I feel soooo bored today, not sure why. At least its friday i suppose.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

The only reasons why Fridays are exciting these days are.. my scans are on Fridays.. and Dan doesn't work weekends so I get to spend the whole weekend with him. 

Fridays used to be exciting because it used to mean going out and getting rather drunk and dancing my bum off!!! :cry:

xx


----------



## navarababe

now i find fridays just another day :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

do you think im weird that ive never been clubbing? i know some people go when there like 14 but i never did


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey peeps!

Sooooo finally the council guy came, well his boss came! So he done all his checks and i have to ring at 2pm today to find out if i get the keys today or next week. Im hopin to god its today mainly cos im so damn bored i need sumink to do lol!!

How's everyone today? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope you get them today :) x


----------



## danapeter36

Jackie I really hope you get it sorted!!!
Hannah - You have years to go clubbing in! I used to love it, but I reckon nowadays the music would be too loud for me. I am getting old!
Lana - I washed my baby clothes last week, they are so cute drying on the line.
Sooooooooooooo tired today girlies!!!

I felt like bubs hadn't been her usual self yesterday or this morning so I went to the Labour Ward. I had a CTG monitoring session and a scan. She is still measuring big, but all appears well :) However they are going to see me every Tuesday, so probably similar to what Ashy has, only coz I have had reduced movement before and if you go in more than twice they monitor you.

So I am thrilled I saw her again.
And yes I asked again.
Is it a girl?
The sonographer showed me her girly bits - so I am now officially convinced.

I sat infront of a crazy old lady on the bus.
That was not fun, she was having a convo WITH HERSELF!
She creeped me out!

How are you all? xXx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aw hun, ur so lucky u get to see ur bubz i havent seen mine since december 5th...im jealous lol!!!

so who do we all think is guna pop next?xx


----------



## danapeter36

awwwwwwww babe, its nicer not to have scans, trust me :(
I'd rather have had her moving about yesterday, it kills me when shes quiet!

I think jacqui, or ashy or Lana, for def.
Although I dreamt Jen went really early, as in maybe next week...so my guess is:

Jen
Lana
Ashy
Jacqui

In that order!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Your right i wud rather it move than be scared! I cant believe that its next month we're all due its crazy...are u ass cared as i am lol!??

Yer i think Jen will go next i just have a feelin it will then ash...i bet im late...i just no it lol!!!x


----------



## danapeter36

yeah i now have that feeling.
Though I am having a 'chat' about being induced next week. If she still carries on the way she is they will induce me. This is unlikely to be before 38 weeks though!
I don't really want to be induced so from 36 weeks I am trying operation eviciton. Sex is sposed to be the best option but I bleed from sex atm due to my cervix so I will have to find other options!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ooooh im gunna keep ma fingers crossed for u chick!!
my worst fear is haviin my waters broke hope they go naturally!

Right i better go tidy up and attempt to take my dog out!! speak tya lata girlys xxx


----------



## navarababe

Ellllo everyone, it went quiet, now its lively again thank god. i was a little worried today as i havent felt as much movement as i normally do. so i sat laptop on my knee without pillow and sure i got a couple of kicks, so shes still alive in there lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

where am i in everyones predictions of whos going?


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOl I'm having niggly pains every hour! HEHE. But think it's just niggly bits, seeing as no show yet.


----------



## navarababe

ohhhh shinning, ya never know hun. i keep getting braxton hicks, but thats normal for me, i get them all the time lol


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone, how are you all today ?

Went to my first physio appointment today (finally) and it was a bloody group session !! So all we did was sit round and get shown the spine, pelvis etc and were fitted for a maternity belt. One of the ladies passed out and had to get taken up to the delivery suite !! Think she had low blood pressure !!

No1 has predicted when im gonna pop yet ? xx


----------



## danapeter36

Hannah you're going to go at 38 weeks and 2 days xxx


----------



## danapeter36

mama2b I reckon is going to pop at 39 weeks


----------



## Shinning_Star

I've had tons of braxton hicks, lol some painful some not but all very tight. I'm stil getting the period ache once an hour, but thinking it must be one of those things, or could be slow labour or something. Thing is get period and pressure ache, no where near pain yet but no tightening! BUT tbh I don't remember the tightening bit with my son (not until alot further along in labour.) With my son I got period pains and a bloody show and was five cm in five hours, then went to hospital and all slowed down completly. LOL

Anyway still don't think it's anything, but I am taking note anyway haha!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls


----------



## danapeter36

Boo Han...what u up to?
I got that dress hun, that one I showed ya, its lush :) Well pleased I got it xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: x 
Im good thanks you?

Won £5 on a strach card, so gonna win 85M tonight :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

oooh go for it.
Think Peters doing that too, entering the Euro Millions.
If I win I will give you all some for your babys, I mean that :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol if i won 85M! omg ill buy you all quinnys :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

omg ... i am such a piglet ... I just ate a whole massive bar of milkybar ... what is in this stuff its addictive ...

Feel sick now :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Whata Pig lol :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

I know hehehe ... lol my OH will laugh his head off when he gets in .... as i am obsessed by white choc, how ru han ?? xX


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls. I prob won't be on that much for the next 2 weeks as I am on bedrest again. Got to the hospital last night and contractions were 5 mins apart. I was dialated to a "loose" 1 (almost 2). They managed to stop labor and I have to take Tributaline every 6 hours. I will take them for 2 weeks and then Marissa can be born.

:hug:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww Jeffswife, looks like you might be the next april mummy then! I'm sure little marissa will be fine, is the tributalin steroids?

A whole bar of milky bar aye, lol. I abt to pig out on a BIG bag of mini eggs! yum yum! Had a thing for strawberry milkshake today!


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> I know hehehe ... lol my OH will laugh his head off when he gets in .... as i am obsessed by white choc, how ru han ?? xX

Im good thanks, plugg is annoying me keeps coming out when im out and makes my pants really wet :rofl: TMI

you?? x :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hey girls. I prob won't be on that much for the next 2 weeks as I am on bedrest again. Got to the hospital last night and contractions were 5 mins apart. I was dialated to a "loose" 1 (almost 2). They managed to stop labor and I have to take Tributaline every 6 hours. I will take them for 2 weeks and then Marissa can be born.
> 
> :hug:

Hope your ok hun! :) 
Looks like you might be the next april mummy ;) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohh and im up to 4,000+ Posts :rofl: :blush:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Heyyy!

Guess what NO KEYS!!!
So have to wait til next week,gutted!!!!!

How u all doin??

Jeffswife....ill keep fingers crossed lil one stays in there happily for another 2 weeks!! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Heyyy!
> 
> Guess what NO KEYS!!!
> So have to wait til next week,gutted!!!!!
> 
> How u all doin??
> 
> Jeffswife....ill keep fingers crossed lil one stays in there happily for another 2 weeks!! x

WTF! :hissy:
They have been messing you around for weeks! SO annoying!! :hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

I no i hate them, i rang the woman who gives the keys and she was just plain rude so i thought whatever i cnt be arsed to argue, least i no the flat is defo mine and ill be getting the keys next week!! Now i really can do shoppin lol!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

If you dont get them next week that is a total piss take!!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Bless u Han but atleast your loseing it, that means one step closer chikky ..... could be you next heee 

How quick is time going now .... :happydance: yeaaaaay! i am fine thanks ta, had half day at work, they all looked on in envy as I dissapeared out the office ! 

Had a nap and still feel sick aftr my chocolate :blush: awww mini eggs shinning they are everywhere at the moment arent they ... i love easter lol 

Awww Jackie sounds like your having a right time of it :hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oh ill def egt em next week otherwise i wont leave the offices lol!!! 
Besides it will be a housing management company dealing with it so ill call them and say i go the rent money and betcha i get the keys there and then lol!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol! Well i really hope you get them next week!! 

I cant wait to have my buba.. want him or her now!! lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

No how u feel, me to! If u losing ur plug is that a sign it cud be soon??? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nope you could be losing your plug for weeks! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know peeing more frequant (sp) is a sign of the head being engaged

i think my buba is engaged atm, im weeing every 10 mins


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol i do that anyway haha, although today i felt my belly and it was as if there was nuthin there and i normally feel the babies head and it was like it was gone and i was thinkin shit shit dnt come yet lol!!

I havent even lost my plug, i bet ur in labour before me ull be an early one i think!
Im defo gun be late!x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well pains stopped gotta do my pessary again this eve, apparently have to do it for three nights in a row.
I'll be a bit more tentative this time, in hope won't catch myself again! LOL


----------



## MelanieSweets

OH has gone to get me chinese today is all about fooooooood! :D x 

I am peeing every 10mins too, i get babe to move then its like ooooh nooo your now pushing on bladder so bring it on myself really :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Do you think my pic looks ok?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awww Han you so pretty :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Marc said i dont look like that any moreee :rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Thanks girls.
Trebutaline is something they give you for asmtha attacks I'm not sure if it's a steriod or not. I had to take it with DS too but I don't remember it making me this shaky and feeling like my heart is going to jump out of my chest (all normal side effects).

I just woke up and now I'm heading for the couch.
Everyone take care......:hug:


----------



## danapeter36

Han you are flippin gorgeous and I am sure you still do, just the preggers version!
Hey and it'll take you no time t get back to your figure, your young, your body will spring back! xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

**as dana said** .... i live in hope that I will be the once hourglass size 10 (if not smaller) me ! xx isnt it exciting to think we could be thinnies again by like july/august :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

that is me more recently
 



Attached Files:







87773959a5943320691l.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HannahGraceee

I cant wait to be pretty again


----------



## chel27

hannah you are gorgeous in all your pictures  pregnant or not x if i looked like that i wouldnt complain xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Yeh .... you look like you havent put on any weight at all you lucky devil !!! 

Hello Chel babe, how ru and your little pudding amy doing? xx :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Chel Bell!! :)
Thanks Hunnn! :cloud9: 
You pretty hot yourself ;) 


Me and marc was nicely watching forgetting sarah marshall, he asked me to go make him so cheese and crackers, and i put a sweet message undernether saying i love you, i got back and he had changed it to some football fighting ganster film :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

& Chell!!! meaning to ask you have you had sex yet? :blush:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> & Chell!!! meaning to ask you have you had sex yet? :blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: hannah i was only cut open 6 days ago :rofl: i have to wait 6 weeks :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> You pretty hot yourself ;) :


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> Hello Chel babe, how ru and your little pudding amy doing? xx :hugs:


hello honey  im ok thanks hun just sooooooooooo exhausted!!! amy likes sucking on the breast now, well she does for while and then decides to lick my nipple :rofl::rofl: feels kinda strange. 

hows you??


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Hello Chel babe, how ru and your little pudding amy doing? xx :hugs:
> 
> 
> hello honey  im ok thanks hun just sooooooooooo exhausted!!! amy likes sucking on the breast now, well she does for while and then decides to lick my nipple :rofl::rofl: feels kinda strange.
> 
> hows you??Click to expand...

Oh how cute, thats so lovely :D I am pleased you are good i bet you just want to get her home, when do you think she will come home? 

I am fine, my boobs have been leaking a little this week ... which can only be a good sign, finish work in a week ... cant come soon enough then its time to get ready for baby ....:D x


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> & Chell!!! meaning to ask you have you had sex yet? :blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: hannah i was only cut open 6 days ago :rofl: i have to wait 6 wees :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:
Once ive poped this one out, pain sain im doing it within the hour.. :blush:

:rofl:
im joking btw


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Hello Chel babe, how ru and your little pudding amy doing? xx :hugs:
> 
> 
> hello honey  im ok thanks hun just sooooooooooo exhausted!!! amy likes sucking on the breast now, well she does for while and then decides to lick my nipple :rofl::rofl: feels kinda strange.
> 
> hows you??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how cute, thats so lovely :D I am pleased you are good i bet you just want to get her home, when do you think she will come home?
> 
> I am fine, my boobs have been leaking a little this week ... which can only be a good sign, finish work in a week ... cant come soon enough then its time to get ready for baby ....:D xClick to expand...

yea amy is just gorgeous!!! i love her to bits  i am good considering hun, just lil bit sore xx we have never got a straight answer from them when we ask about he coming home, but she just needs to breast feed properly, gain weight and maintain her temperature, so me and OH are going in as much as possible to push for things to get moving along!! im hoping for this time next week xx

ha ha wish my boobs would leak, my milk seems to of dried up :-( so are you all ready for baby?? when is your due date?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> & Chell!!! meaning to ask you have you had sex yet? :blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: hannah i was only cut open 6 days ago :rofl: i have to wait 6 wees :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> Once ive poped this one out, pain sain im doing it within the hour.. :blush:
> 
> :rofl:
> im joking btwClick to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: i would if i could but i fancy keeping my stitches closed :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awww she sounds adorable .... :) .... hopefully she will be home with you shortly thats when the real hard wrk will start hehe i bet you've been getting things ready for her in the meantime too ... 

I am due April 14th .... 5 weeks ish ... I am exhausted though swollen feet and bad back, but yeh most stuff is ready for babe, got rest of stuff for hospital bag today ...its scarey it really is but i cant wait to meet bubby now :) 

God I am off to bed .... stingy eyes, luv to amy hun, night girlies xx :hugs::sleep:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: good plan.. 

"*then decides to lick my nipple*" i was like wohhh your going into detail with you loving on here, cos that was the only bit that caught my eye! then i realised you were talking about amy! :rofl:!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Night Night melanie!!*


i go up a box tomo! :) :happydance:

Only 3 more saturdays at work! :wohoo:


----------



## jenny_wren

did i miss anything!!?!?!?!?!

:hugs::hugs:

weeeeee
starting on the nursery tomorrow!!
:happydance::happydance:

how are all my lovely ladies?!?!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

last box last box last box last box!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

You havent been on for year jennys! im good thanks you??

29 days to go :shock:


----------



## HannahGraceee

25 days till april :shock:

Ohh the antinatal classes are quite good! have to bring a pillow next week tho,marcs trying to get out of it to watch football, YEH RIGHT!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: good plan..
> 
> "*then decides to lick my nipple*" i was like wohhh your going into detail with you loving on here, cos that was the only bit that caught my eye! then i realised you were talking about amy! :rofl:!!!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: you crack me up hannah!!


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> did i miss anything!!?!?!?!?!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> weeeeee
> starting on the nursery tomorrow!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> how are all my lovely ladies?!?!
> 
> xx​



hey jenny how are ya?? where ya been??


----------



## jenny_wren

lol typical bloke ....
and i haven't been on for like 5 days!
a year!! :rofl:
29 days i know!! 
less than a month .... :happydance:
keep getting sent to the hospital as well
bloody mw!!
still dunno whats wrong with me ...
:hissy:
nvm eh might get baby quicker 
they might get sick of the sight of me
and think sod it lets get baby out!!
:blush::rofl:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

chel27 said:


> hey jenny how are ya?? where ya been??

moved into a bigger place
had to wait for the engineer man
to pay me a visit
but im good glad to have my own
space :happydance::happydance:

question is ... how are you ...?!?!
you lucky devil!!!
:hugs:

xx​


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> moved into a bigger place
> had to wait for the engineer man
> to pay me a visit
> but im good glad to have my own
> space :happydance::happydance:
> 
> question is ... how are you ...?!?!
> you lucky devil!!!
> :hugs:
> 
> xx[/CENTER]

nice to have ya back hun :happydance: gawwdd your brave moving at such a late stage in pregnancy!! i couldnt even get out of bed let alone move anywhere :rofl::rofl:

im good thanks hun....just totally exhausted with going up the hospital 2-3 times a day and looking after my son and doing bits around the house :rofl: it shall be less work when amy is home


----------



## HannahGraceee

Was quite in here last night!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HELLLLLLLOOOOOOOOO LADIES!!! :happydance:

Well I went for my scan... fluid is back to normal.. 

Baby is measuring 37 weeks & 3/4 days! (OH MY GOD!) But they said baby may have had one big growth spurt and may not grow massively more! 

And.... 

WE KNOW WHAT THE SEX IS!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

Who wants to know?!?!

Are you all okay?? 

xx


----------



## princessttc

id love to know!!! is it a girl???:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG!!! :hissy:
:rofl:

You have to tell me now?


----------



## BigDan1

HannahGraceee said:


> OMG!!! :hissy:
> :rofl:
> 
> You have to tell me now?

maybe we'll tell you. . . . . . . maybe we won't whahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!

....................ITS A GIRL WOOHOO :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:
Congratulations to you both x!

i really wanna no now im so jelous!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

theres only 2 team yellow 8th of april girls now!


----------



## BigDan1

Awww sorry (it's Ashleigh :cloud9: hehe) 

They showed us her little girlie bits so it is for definite.. I was almost in tears!
We are going to go buy pink stuff today!!

I can't believe I am going to have a daughter :cloud9:

Tomorrow there is ONE month to go!!!! YAY

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:
i thought we were surposed to go up a box, im guessing im havingg a boy now 

im so happy for you hun!! x


----------



## jenny_wren

told you its a boy!!:baby:
maybe it'll go up tomorrow
when you've got one month to go?

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think we go up tomorrow when there's 31 days left Hun! :happydance:

I can't wait to find out what you are having Han.. If it is a boy then our babies shall be boyfriend and girlfriend :cloud9::rofl:

Little girlie is being a pain at the moment though and not moving much.. Don't really want to spend my weekend up at the hospital so I'm doing whatever I can to make her move!!

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HELLLLLLLOOOOOOOOO LADIES!!! :happydance:
> 
> Well I went for my scan... fluid is back to normal..
> 
> Baby is measuring 37 weeks & 3/4 days! (OH MY GOD!) But they said baby may have had one big growth spurt and may not grow massively more!
> 
> And....
> 
> WE KNOW WHAT THE SEX IS!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Who wants to know?!?!
> 
> Are you all okay??
> 
> xx

omg im so glad everythings alright
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
and i knew its a girl!!
take a bump pic lady
it must be huge now!!!
:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

off to work :) great..

My bum hurts loads!! 

FFS!

Ill take a bump pic later x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

The measurement is based on her stomach, she could just need to pee really bad haha.. I find it shocking that she could've grown SO much in two weeks! 

I'm really scared I'm going to have a massive baby now!! 

The bump has dropped!! 

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/SDC10427.jpg

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> off to work :) great..
> 
> My bum hurts loads!!
> 
> FFS!
> 
> Ill take a bump pic later x

:hug::hug::hug:

Have a good day hun..

Don't work Hard.. only a few more weeks left :happydance:

Yay it is about time you took another bump pic!!!!

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

still not HUGE ash but certainly got a nice
bumpy shape to it!! :happydance::happydance:

now you've just gotta get used to calling
it a she not an it!!
:rofl:

but shoppings certainly better when you know
the sex!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I spent the whole of yesterday turning to Dan and going.. Oh my god.. we are having a girl!! :blush::happydance::cloud9:

Finding out was the best feeling in the world!! 

I can't wait to go shopping.. Just waiting for Dan to make himself clean & pretty!! 

I also managed to pick up the Mum to be essentials bounty pack yesterday from Asda.. the little pot of sudocrem is SO cute :happydance:

What is it like having your own place then Jen?? 
Bet you are soooo happy!!

xx


----------



## navarababe

Morning everyone, how are you all? What you's all for doing today? 

Im going to my dads as it was his birthday on wednesday...What can i get him? I dont have alot of money at all, so any ideas will be great hehe xx


----------



## mama2b

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I spent the whole of yesterday turning to Dan and going.. Oh my god.. we are having a girl!! :blush::happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Finding out was the best feeling in the world!!
> 
> I can't wait to go shopping.. Just waiting for Dan to make himself clean & pretty!!
> 
> I also managed to pick up the Mum to be essentials bounty pack yesterday from Asda.. the little pot of sudocrem is SO cute :happydance:
> 
> What is it like having your own place then Jen??
> Bet you are soooo happy!!
> 
> xx

How come you only just found out baby is a girl ? Have you decided on names yet xxxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

At every scan we have had she has kept her bits hidden by laying on her side funny or keeping her legs crossed.. it was so amazing to see her little girly bits :happydance:

As soon as we knew we could find out yesterday we had to know.. best feeling EVER!! 

Yep her name shall be.. Amelia Maddison hehe 

Lana.. what is your Dad into? I always buy mine booze :rofl:

xx


----------



## navarababe

Hmm true, i could buy him booze, but he only drinks guiness i think, and we've bought him that a few times ha ha im stuck


----------



## mama2b

navarababe said:


> Morning everyone, how are you all? What you's all for doing today?
> 
> Im going to my dads as it was his birthday on wednesday...What can i get him? I dont have alot of money at all, so any ideas will be great hehe xx

Bottle of wine, aftershave, chocs ? 

Every year gets harder to buy for dads I think. I think last birthday I got my dad some t-shirts and socks from matalan.


----------



## mama2b

QueenMummyToBe said:


> At every scan we have had she has kept her bits hidden by laying on her side funny or keeping her legs crossed.. it was so amazing to see her little girly bits :happydance:
> 
> As soon as we knew we could find out yesterday we had to know.. best feeling EVER!!
> 
> Yep her name shall be.. Amelia Maddison hehe
> 
> Lana.. what is your Dad into? I always buy mine booze :rofl:
> 
> xx

Awwww thats a lovely name.

I still haven't got any definetes yet, even harder when you don't know what your having, I would love to be able to call the bump by his/her name.


----------



## MelanieSweets

QueenMummyToBe said:


> At every scan we have had she has kept her bits hidden by laying on her side funny or keeping her legs crossed.. it was so amazing to see her little girly bits :happydance:
> 
> As soon as we knew we could find out yesterday we had to know.. best feeling EVER!!
> 
> Yep her name shall be.. Amelia Maddison hehe
> 
> Lana.. what is your Dad into? I always buy mine booze :rofl:
> 
> xx

Congraties on finding out its a girl huni, its nice when you actually know for sure cause you can buy loads of amazing clothes oh and a little tip for you Mothercare has a sale on but also they have the cutest girly summer dresses I saw in there !!! Nice name too babe :)


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I spent the whole of yesterday turning to Dan and going.. Oh my god.. we are having a girl!! :blush::happydance::cloud9:


OMG honey!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: yay another lil girl. so happy for you hun xxx


----------



## danapeter36

woo hoo a belated welcome to team pink Ashy!
So many pink April bumps!


----------



## chel27

hey girls :happydance: i have just come back from seeing amy and awwww it was soooo sweet, as soon as i got there she was wide awake and waiting for mummy to come to feed her :happydance:

as soon as i put her to my breast she eargerly latched on and started sucking, she done it for about 3 minutes and then got bit tired bless her :rofl:

also her warm cot temperature has been reduced to 35.5 and she only has to go to 30 degrees and then she can have the heat taken away and maintain her own temperature. 

just need to get her to feed properly and she needs to gain some weight. soooooo excited :cloud9::cloud9:

how are you all? what are you all doing today?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls!
I had a massive bargin today!
Rocha john rocha moses basket guess how much? basiclly brand new?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Looks like I'm only one about, sorry. GO on then how much was ya bargain?


----------



## HannahGraceee

£4!!! lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

Wow excellent, lol thought you were gonna say twenty quid or something, how ace! well done you!

I'm getting frustrated, wasn't waiting for this bubs to drop until this morning, had my big huge gloopy show, and been having pains and tightenings on and off. They're not reguallr though so no not labour not yet anyway!

But thing is I was quite happily skipping along and just seeing what happens and now I'm on a waiting game.

Phoned MW today as well, cos think was thrush pessary which triggered it, and was suppost to be putting another one in tonight. MW said leave it as sounded like body was getting ready! So now even moreso on knicker watch and paranoid thinking about it all too much!

grrrrr


----------



## HannahGraceee

:) 

Thrush pessarys cause labour :|.. 
I need to get some monday i have it :(

I just had loads of my plug come out too! most ive ever had! :rofl: had loads of tightning today, but no pains :|.. maybe im gonna have a painless labour :rofl: I WISH!


----------



## Shinning_Star

HAHA, no thrush pessary's don't cause labour, lol they wldn't prescribe them otherwise, think it's just a case of if body's ready anyway.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Besides, I don't think I'm near labour yet, just body gearing up!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
If it did id use all 3 of the pessarys at once!

lol the pessarys are so funny, but annoying when it all crumbles out of you minniee! :rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

MIne didn't crumble. LOL all dissolved etc. Had a bit of chalky discharge but not much, she also said to get DF to put some of the cream over his willy wonka just to make sure I don't get it back again, as the blokes can carry it without any symptoms. Then give it back to you! 

I did say we hadn't actually made love for a while but she said to get him to do it anyway!

Man I've got such a snotty nose, it's really annoying me, bloody summer cold or whatever probably!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
I defantily dont need to get marc to do that, havent had sex since november!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hmmm I can't remember think it's been abt six weeks for us two? Missing it though, but am defo not trying until 38 weeks, think it might actually move things along this time round.

I can't believe so many people are having girls in April, the same thing happened when I had my son, there were loads of people expecting and loads of them had boys. SO when I used to go buy his size clothes etc birthday cards etc they wld sell out mega quickly. LOL It seems there was a boy baby boom in april 2004.

So now wondering if I am having a girl or not, I kinda thought from begining was a girl, but now so many others are having girls, I don't wanna prepare for a girl and be shocked when it's a boy! Although I do prefer boys I would like a little girl too. Always wanted three boys one girl. Well now I've gained a step daughter won't be having a fourth baby so one more boy and one girl would be grand. hehe


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol i think im having a girl, my opion changes daily, but i think this defo a girl,

even if i had the choose to know now, i wouldnt.. what if they get it wrong i cant trust it lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

hi ladies.


----------



## Shinning_Star

There does seem to be more girls in early part of months and more boys and yellow in latter of the month Who Knows anyway, have you put any bump pics up han?


----------



## mellllly

hi ladies!
Sorry not been on much lately I justactually just cant be bothered to type anything LOL.............. Lazy!!

Have been catching up daily though!
How is everyone? It was my last day at work yesterday until January 2010 - how great does that sound!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

lol ...i wonder if my little blue bump will turn out too be a girl bump just like everyone elses's :rofl: b ut having said that i am happy with the sex of mine ... omg what a bargain you got Han what its like really pretty ? 

xx awww chel thats lush you sound so happy doing my hospital bag for bubba today i was cooing over the coming home outfit hehehehehe :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

That was my last bump pic at 33 weeks! i shall take another pic later, 

Plus ill take a picture of my moses basket later too :) :cloud9:


Hows you all?
 



Attached Files:







DSC01337.JPG
File size: 4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Shinning_Star

HMmm, Han. I've just got no idea, sometimes it just comes to you and you think you know. BUT I honestly have no idea. Bump looks quite low, but also very neat and compact, where's all this weight your so worried about, lol bless ya!

Look forward to your next one!


----------



## navarababe

Ello everyone, missed ya all lol. Just sat down and finished my dinner, watching ant and dec now, my sister awy out tonight so i got some peace :) but my ex was meant to be coming up and now hes not cause of weather :( xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well thats good, haha peace away from ex even better!

I'm completly restless, I feel tired but also need to do stuff but also can't be bothered, I think it's jittery actually! GRRR


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> That was my last bump pic at 33 weeks! i shall take another pic later,
> 
> Plus ill take a picture of my moses basket later too :) :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Hows you all?

Wow thats a lovely neat bump ! 

I am going to take one later, my belly button has popped out so it looks weird lol :baby:


----------



## navarababe

Lovely bump hannah x


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Btw Guys thats my bump pic from 2 weeks ago.. just reminding people what it looked like for when i take my new one *


----------



## navarababe

awww ok, cant wait to see ur up to date one, i bet theres a difference :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol. i need to charge my phone, but i cant be bothered to move :rofl:

So dont hold your brethe for that pic! :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

Lol, what ya upto tonight? im just watching ant and dec, got peace since sister away out


----------



## sam*~*louize

ive just updated my bump pic in thread too, saw hannah's and though ooooh not done one. Doesn't look that big in pics! 
aww Han your only likl - 18 soon! 
chel hope amy doing well, sounds like she is! 
shinning star - did i miss the bit if your our first pingu due date or...? Hope your feeling ok!
lana - enjoy your peaceful night! 

god im good with names aren't i! hi everyone else!


----------



## navarababe

Aww thanks sammie, im enjoying just sitting watching tele lol. How are u sammie?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yepp im only a young one lol :)


----------



## navarababe

*Lol nothing wrong with being young, u have ur whole life ahead of u aswell, im only 21*


----------



## HannahGraceee

;) :)


----------



## navarababe

*why do we look forward to the weekend, but when it actually comes, we sit bored wondering what to do.....LOL*


----------



## mama2b

Ive just had the worst chinese ever :( 

Prawn toast really greasy and overcooked and my chicken balls weren't actually balls, they were pellets !! The chicken tasted really manky and old.......not nice !!

Im pissed off now as no other food to eat and im starving


----------



## navarababe

*Awwww hun, is there not anything else u can eat? If that was me id phone back and complain and ask them to recook it properly *


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey girlies u ok? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy:
My last pair of maternity jeans that fits me! (Jeans that fit me what so ever!) have now a ripp in the crotch! :|..

FFS!!!!

i really dont wanna buy more maternity ones 4 and a half weeks from my due date


----------



## mama2b

navarababe said:


> *Awwww hun, is there not anything else u can eat? If that was me id phone back and complain and ask them to recook it properly *

No, I want chocolate and lots of it :cry:

I also feel like smacking oh in face he is sat there playing on his stupid wii game and I want to go to bed but there are no sheets/covers on as took them off to wash and I can't change bed on my own, he keeps saying in a minute.

I am getting really pissed off, my back hurts and im itching all over and im REALLY tired I want to smash his face in !!!!!


----------



## navarababe

*Awwww hugs han and mama2b 

Thats why i havent bought any maternity clothes as they are quite expensive and normally i sit in the house with joggys on anyway. *


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh i normally wear tracksuit bottoms too, but at work i wear my maternity jeans :(:( ive had these since i first got pregnant when there were falling off me! now there so tight lol :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

*im the same, ive went from size 8 to size 12 *


----------



## chel27

mama2b said:


> I want to smash his face in !!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: sorry hun but that cracked me up xx


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> *im the same, ive went from size 8 to size 12 *


i still look pregnant :rofl::rofl:


----------



## navarababe

*Lol chel, im sure u'll get ur figure bck hun *


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> *Lol chel, im sure u'll get ur figure bck hun *

:rofl: i hope so i miss my skinny jeans!! still living in jogging bottoms and maternity jeans :-( although i feel alot better and have straightened my hair and wore make up since i had amy, so it can only get better lol

i need contraception and QUICK lol my OH keeps going on about another baby (i know already) no way not for another few years at least, thats if i want anymore xx


----------



## navarababe

*Lol hun, u'll fit into ur skinny jeans very soon. awww does ur OH want another baby? U never know u may want another one some point down the line. How is amy doing hun? x*


----------



## mama2b

:tease:


chel27 said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> I want to smash his face in !!!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: sorry hun but that cracked me up xxClick to expand...

LOL He slept on sofa last night :tease::tease::wohoo:

I think I am having one of those days as have woken up in a bad mood !!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies.. I can't believe it is Sunday already.. where has the weekend gone?!?

Went shopping yesterday.. bought a baby play gym.. (Shall take pictures later) and some little girlie clothes from Primark.. (Cheap Cheap Cheap!!) but she wasn't moving yesterday at all.. no matter what I did.. 

So we went up to the assessment centre once again, saw some old lady who said 'I know why you can't feel baby.. Your placenta is at the front' when she said that I was already ready to smack her.. Yes having an anterior placenta means I don't feel as many movements as other people but I know when my baby isn't moving at all!!

Surprise Surprise as soon as I was hooked to the CTG she started moving LOADS!!! 

I felt like such an idiot.. but I'd rather be safe than sorry. 

Then got a chinese.. and I ended up having a nasty stomach after it :hissy:

Have you ladies had a good weekend??

Han.. My maternity jeans my mum has managed to discolour and shrink.. I could scream blue murder at her but she has gone away for the weekend so I'm in a HUGE sulk feeling like such a fat twit!! I want clothes that fit me!!!!!

xx


----------



## navarababe

*Morning hun, The clothes from primark are cheap, its great, ive bought some from there aswell. 

Glad ur little princess started moving again, its always the same tho hun, no matter wat u do they wont budge, then when u panic and go to the hospital they go mad, there little terrors already and they aint even born lol. 

Thats not good that your mum has shrunk ur jeans hun, was that te only pair u had left?

Weekends been ok for me...pretty quiet i suppose. And im surprised its sunday already. I dont mind if the weekends fly in, as long as the week flys in aswell so april would HURRY up lol. Im getting sick of carrying this weight bout and im sooo impatient i wanna meet my little girl and then we can all stop worrying if they aint moving in our bellys lol*


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Morning Ladies.. I can't believe it is Sunday already.. where has the weekend gone?!?
> 
> Went shopping yesterday.. bought a baby play gym.. (Shall take pictures later) and some little girlie clothes from Primark.. (Cheap Cheap Cheap!!) but she wasn't moving yesterday at all.. no matter what I did..
> 
> So we went up to the assessment centre once again, saw some old lady who said 'I know why you can't feel baby.. Your placenta is at the front' when she said that I was already ready to smack her.. Yes having an anterior placenta means I don't feel as many movements as other people but I know when my baby isn't moving at all!!
> 
> Surprise Surprise as soon as I was hooked to the CTG she started moving LOADS!!!
> 
> I felt like such an idiot.. but I'd rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> Then got a chinese.. and I ended up having a nasty stomach after it :hissy:
> 
> Have you ladies had a good weekend??
> 
> Han.. My maternity jeans my mum has managed to discolour and shrink.. I could scream blue murder at her but she has gone away for the weekend so I'm in a HUGE sulk feeling like such a fat twit!! I want clothes that fit me!!!!!
> 
> xx

Awwwww! i wanna girl :(.. i saw in primark lovely things for a girl and in M&S.. in primark these this super cute babys Mac, baby pink with black love hearts all over super cute!!! & in M&S cute cute summer dresses and for like 3-4 year olds theres this cute skinny jeans :rofl: :blush:
(BTW im super set this is gonna be a girl im having! my mums wants it to me a girl cos she hates the name jayden and says its chavvy)

IM NESTING ;) im sorting and tiding the whole house today.. top to toe! set myself a time limit today to stay on here for (Till the laptop turns off has no power cable in it) 

& I need maternity jeans or somekinda of jeans but i have no money left till the 25th! :hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have one other pair of maternity jeans but they are HUGE and I look like a whale in them BOO!! 

I'm seriously nesting too today.. I've done loads of washing up, put two lots of washing out to dry, and put another load of baby washing in so they can dry later. 
Dan and I are sorting out all the furniture & our room today.. and then later if I have time I'm going to do the ironing.

I'm like shocked as that there is ONE MONTH to go!!!! and on Wednesday there is only 4 weeks!! EXCITED!! :happydance:

Haha Han if I set myself that task I wouldn't even get chance to say hello to you all.. the battery on my laptop is rubbish & lasts literally a minute but when I've rang up about it in the past I got told tough sh*t! Evil people!

I keep forgetting M&S do cute girlie things.. Dan and I have decided not to buy loads of clothes though because our families will be buying us loads/giving us vouchers once LO is here!! Plus I'm super scared I'm going to have a MASSIVE baby :blush:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
I would be super scared if it comes out a boy :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I copied your facebook status ash :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Well if it comes out a boy then she must've sucked up her penis during the scan haha.. I couldn't believe how clear you could see her girlie bits :rofl:

I can't wait till we all have our babies!! Not long now until people start becoming Term!! :happydance::happydance:

xx

Hahaha Han you thief :muaha:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

SS must be full term any day now!


----------



## HannahGraceee

4 days till shes full term :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:happydance::happydance:

I can't believe there's 20 march mummies already! 

By the looks of things we will have... ONE april mummy by April :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: Some one needs to pop :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

I want to! I am ready!!! Seriously bring on the next step, I am gagging for labour haha


----------



## HannahGraceee

me too!

Im doing my hospital bag as we speak! lol


----------



## sam*~*louize

hmm that's something i should probably start to get done! got everything for it i think, but everything is here, there, and everywhere!


----------



## HannahGraceee

is anyone taking dummies?


----------



## jenny_wren

ive put two dummies in my bag!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I shall too then! :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies,

How u all doin? I feel so ill today seriously sickness has come back with avengeance!!!
so am sittin in my dressing gown on my bed watching transformers ill prob fall asleep soon tho!
Finally got the razor out after like 2 months lol:blush: and no longer feel like a beast!! :muaha:

Its just started with hail stones here, it was sunny earlier! This weather sucks!! xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls. 
How is everyone?

I'm doing some what better. This medication is making me feel so bad but it's a small price to make sure my princess is born healthy....in 2 more weeks.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

:hug:


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL yeah Han if you talking about me I'm FULL TERM in two days, 37 weeks on Weds, we're all on high alert as been having quite a few pains, more plug lossage lol and we had :sex: this morning. Couldn't sleep last night and have had a good number one and two clear out! Mind I slept all this morning cos I was shattered from not sleeping last night. lmao.

But probbably be ages away, I'm thinking it might be next weekend though? maybe hehe!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: i donno why i wrote 4 days :| :rofl: 

First Full term April girl :) x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well cos was yesterday you wrote it and today I'm not counting Weds as that'll be when I am FULL TERM. 

Certainly a bit bored of sitting on the edge waiting for these period pains and tightenings to regulate!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nope i wrote it today :rofl: 

Your from UK right? lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah London, lol just me preggers brain


----------



## navarababe

*Hey everyone, what u all up to? im painting my room wall today, trying not to stay in it for a while, but its matt emulsion paint so doesnt actually smell that bad, babys still moving so i feel ok. Gonna make app at midwife anyway for tuesday as i have been wanting to see her and my next app isnt until 18th. I'll be sleeping on the sofa 2nite so im not breathing in paint fumes all nite when im sleeping. My walls now a lovely pink colour, hope baby does come out a girl haha*


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girls!!!!!!! :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Ladies!!! 

I am SHATTERED! 
Almost everything from my flat has been put away.. It has taken like 6 hours!! 
I finally have a proper bed (we was sleeping on 2 mattresses on the floor haha) Loads of space.. the pram is downstairs waiting for its first use :cloud9:

Tomorrow will be the day of Ironing.. I'm hoping the weather will be nice so I can wash more clothes, thankfully all the washing I put out earlier managed to dry before it started raining/hailing. 

OH MY GOD... How domesticated do I sound :rofl::rofl:

I really need to get my hospital bag packed.. I have everything I need for it just need to get it ready! 

I hope you have all had a good day!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive had a busy day to hun,

i...


Clean the kitchen
did some washing
washed my bedding
packed my hopsital bag
built my sisters waredrobes
looked after my neuphue lol

*&*

After dinner i am...

Cleaning my steralier and breast pump
cleaning my car seat out
and sorting out my draws in my room 

Ohh and today i asked my dad if we can trade the office and my room around, and he said he was thinking about which is better then a no! :) would be 10x more space :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well that would be good sweetie!!
You definitely need more room for everything than you have now.
God your house must be MASSIVE!! 

Ooo another thing I need to do tomorrow is put my little girlies things in my under bed storage so it isn't taking up so much room!! 

We have definitely been busy bees! :happydance:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:
The room trade is more a yes then a no ;) 

woooooooooooo :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls,

Good news bout the room hannah, can never have to much space!!
Lana- i would sleep in that room lol i lovve the smell of paint so much i would bathe in it haha!!1
Ash- congrats on findin out ur havin a lickle girly(duno if i already said that lol)

You all have to keep your fingers crossed for me 2moro to see if i get my keys for my flat!! If i dnt im gunna be very upset i just wanna get movin before the baby arrives so the house is ready dammit!!! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

So fingers crossed jackie you get the keys and i get the room ;) x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I shall keep my fingers crossed for the both of you :hugs:

Mum has got back from her weekend away & has bought an adorable little dress for my girlie :cloud9:
I have Dan cooking me some tea.. and I'm in bed trying to get rid of my back ache.. 
& Mum has got the week off this coming week so I won't be alone at all.. YAY! :happydance:

I feel really happy today, I still can't believe there is one month to go! It is so amazing.. I wish I could hug each and every one of you girlies.. we are all so fantastic and there is nothing greater than making a little life :hugs::blush::hugs:

xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

OMG DH just made the perfect dinner for me. He grilled pork chops & burgers, made mac n chesses, and a delicious salad w/raspberry vinegrette dressing. I've ate so much my belly hurts.:blush:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

JeffsWife07 said:


> OMG DH just made the perfect dinner for me. He grilled pork chops & burgers, made mac n chesses, and a delicious salad w/raspberry vinegrette dressing. I've ate so much my belly hurts.:blush:

I'm not jealous at all!! 
Especially not jealous that you can eat like that and stay so slim.. lucky so and so :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im working myself into labour :rofl: :)


----------



## JeffsWife07

QueenMummyToBe said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> OMG DH just made the perfect dinner for me. He grilled pork chops & burgers, made mac n chesses, and a delicious salad w/raspberry vinegrette dressing. I've ate so much my belly hurts.:blush:
> 
> I'm not jealous at all!!
> Especially not jealous that you can eat like that and stay so slim.. lucky so and so :hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl: I am far from slim right now hun. 
I've always had a high metabolism.
:blush:


----------



## mz_jackie86

i hate a fat sunday dinner today couldnt eat it all, im not able to eat as much anymore which is prob a good thing lol!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

I wasn't able to eat a lot until today. I think she's dropped. I was having pains again earlier but the medication is suppose to keep me from going back in to labor.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I shall be joining you in doing that every day Han.. but at night I'd much prefer to rest and think of other ways to get labour started :sex::angelnot: haha

Is anyone just taking baby wipes in their hospital bags and not cotton wool??

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

someone told me its best to use cotton wool and water for the first couple days but i takin wipes aswell anyway! x


----------



## JeffsWife07

I can't have :sex: for 2 weeks.:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Why no sex????

Oh whats a gro egg?


----------



## JeffsWife07

mz_jackie86 said:


> Why no sex????

Because I went in to preterm labor Thursday night and now I'm on medication to make sure I don't have her yet. I have to take it for 2 weeks and then when I come off of it, I can have her.

I can't even have nipple stimulation right now.:hissy:

The sacrifices we have to make to be sure our :baby: are healthy.


----------



## mz_jackie86

So in 2 weeks if u r in labour they will let u have her?? So u could be next!
But still knowing ur now allowed to have it makes u want it so much more lol!! x


----------



## JeffsWife07

Yeah, 2 more weeks.:happydance:
The same thing happened with DS...I went in to labor @ 34 weeks and then they stopped it and put me on meds for 2 weeks. 2 days after I came off the meds....DS was born.

The nurse told me no sex until after I'm off the meds then....all of the sex & cleaning I want as it will help me go in to labor faster.:happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Why no sex????
> 
> Oh whats a gro egg?

https://www.sugarandspicebaby.co.uk/images/egg1.jpg


it changes colour and shows when your babys rooms too hot or to cold :)


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm going to take a nap....night all.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Night night x


----------



## mummy to be

Hello there laides :) How are you all.... 
well i am finally back online. We are in the new house finally. Everything is a absolute mess!!!! We are slowly unpacking and getting there but it was such a long weekend considering we could only move on the one day cause we had our antinatel class on Sat.... Geeebus that was scary!!!! I dont wanna do this anymore lol......

How is everyone? Have i missed anything or???


----------



## chel27

i did a bad thing today :-(


----------



## HannahGraceee

what?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> what?


i had a fag :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: whys tht bad?


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> :rofl: whys tht bad?


because i have given up for like 7 months and i promised myself i wouldnt start again :cry:


----------



## starryeye31

JeffsWife07 said:


> OMG DH just made the perfect dinner for me. He grilled pork chops & burgers, made mac n chesses, and a delicious salad w/raspberry vinegrette dressing. I've ate so much my belly hurts.:blush:

Oh that sounds yummy , my hubby made a big dinner for us also , new york strip steaks , mashed taters and gravy and corn on the cob . he wanted to grill our steaks but our weather here was so very yucky today , we got the rain a then after that icy snow .


----------



## navarababe

awww hun, uve went through a stressful week, dont feel bad about it :hugs:


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> awww hun, uve went through a stressful week, dont feel bad about it :hugs:

aww thanks hun i know, that shall be my first and last one :blush: how are you?


----------



## navarababe

yw hun. 

Im ok thanks, real sore back tho as ive been on my feet all day, painted one wall in my bedroom a deep pink, its lovely now, really nice. It should be ok sleeping in there tonight tho as its not gloss paint so no strong smell. Just wish my back wasnt so sore, i soooo overdone it 2day lol


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> yw hun.
> 
> Im ok thanks, real sore back tho as ive been on my feet all day, painted one wall in my bedroom a deep pink, its lovely now, really nice. It should be ok sleeping in there tonight tho as its not gloss paint so no strong smell. Just wish my back wasnt so sore, i soooo overdone it 2day lol


awww bless ya!!! pink (how cute) it should be ok as normal emoulsion paint doesnt smell that much!! i love the smell of paint lol
i bet your back is sore hun, thats alot to do when heavily pregnant. :hug:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Heyyyy im soooo bored!!!!!


----------



## navarababe

yeh i find it hard getting up now haha, its murder. i might open the window a touch tonight just incase but im sure it will be alll good. Hows u and little amy getting on? Any word on when shes coming home?

Im the same jackie, im bored to, but gotta go to bed soon as ill never be able to move if i sit here for ages lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

im in bed anyway lol, gotta ring bout my keys 2moro but bet i dnt get em ffs!!

Hows the room lookin? Have u got ur own place?xx


----------



## navarababe

awww hun fingers crossed u get them. 

Rooms looking nice. I live with my sister, sometimes its a pain in the bum, me and her have a 3bedroom house, its ok, pretty big so were just getting round to doing stuff etc. but i think i eventually have my room the way i want it.


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ah kool, will the baby be havin its own room eventually then?
Glad u doin how u want it!!Nice and pink lol!

Carpet right have a sale on till tuesday so iwanna get the keys to get my bloody carpet lol!!


----------



## navarababe

at some point baby will have her own room but for a while she'll be in with me in cot as shes my first and id feel safer that way lol. Cant ya just buy the carpet anyway hun?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yer im the same i want baby in with me!

I would but i dont know the room size cos the only time i saw it was when i went to view it and dint take a tape measure with me! I beenn waitin for 2 weeks now tho so im gunna beg for em 2moro lol

Seriously im sooooooooooooooooo hungry i need to eat!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

starryeye31 said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> OMG DH just made the perfect dinner for me. He grilled pork chops & burgers, made mac n chesses, and a delicious salad w/raspberry vinegrette dressing. I've ate so much my belly hurts.:blush:
> 
> Oh that sounds yummy , my hubby made a big dinner for us also , new york strip steaks , mashed taters and gravy and corn on the cob . he wanted to grill our steaks but our weather here was so very yucky today , we got the rain a then after that icy snow .Click to expand...

MMMM that sounds good too. I think I want some mashed taters.lol

It was 79 here yesterday & 76 today.
I bet you can't wait until summer hun, I know I can't.


----------



## mz_jackie86

oooh hot weather im so jealous send some our way lol xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

lol
we have been having snow and 30 degree temps until this week.
It was beautiful the last 2 days but suppose to rain again 2maro.

How r u hun?

I'm starting to have pains again...but I'm still on my meds.


----------



## KelBez

Sorry ladies, but I think I got my first contraction yesterday....

I was in bed, on my laptop and my whole back seizured up! I couldnt move and I felt like I couldn't breathe. The pain was on my left side of my whole back from top to the bottom of my bum. It lasted for about 3 minutes and then it stopped, never came back.. was that a brackston hick???


----------



## JeffsWife07

did your bump tighten up hun?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Im ok hun, what happens if u go into labour even tho ur on those tablets or will that not happen?

OMG if thats a contraction i dont wanna no i wanna be oblivious to the pain until it comes lol (was it that bad)!!???

My dog has taken over my bed lol


----------



## KelBez

To be honest I can't remember, I went blind for a second I remember I was tight all over I just couldnt move. Didn't know what the hell was happening. I told my husband I was going to kill him though lolol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol ohh thats funny so now he knows what to expect in labour....

I havent had any braxton hicks, but my mum didnt either i hope i dnt get theem cos seriously i am the biggest wimp when it comes to pain!!

someon said if it happens u shud write it down so write the description of it and then if it happens again write it down everyt time!!....its gettin clooooseee lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

mz_jackie86 said:


> Im ok hun, what happens if u go into labour even tho ur on those tablets or will that not happen?
> 
> OMG if thats a contraction i dont wanna no i wanna be oblivious to the pain until it comes lol (was it that bad)!!???
> 
> My dog has taken over my bed lol

If I go into labor on the meds they will prob let me have her.
Contractions..........HURT!!!


----------



## mummy to be

how are you feeling Chas?????


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww Chelly don't feel bad about having a fag.. I think I'd be a chimney right now if I was in your shoes :hugs:

Just seen on the news regular naps could increase diabetes! Where do they come up with this rubbish?! If I didn't nap I would be the walking dead! 

Everyone at the moment keeps telling me I'm going to have my girlie early.. Not that they just 'think' it but that it will ACTUALLY happen.. Why do people think they can get all mystic meg around pregnant people?! 

Every time people say it I get all excited/nervous and start to get my hopes up! 
I lost some more stringy bits of plug last night.. not loads but some.
Other than that and the occasional stomach cramps I've not had any more signs! :dohh:

Back to sleep I go.. :sleep:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> what?
> 
> 
> i had a fag :hissy::hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

Awww dont worry about it hun?

what was it like? 

Last one i had made me be sick 3 times, NEVER AGAIN


----------



## HannahGraceee

Where is everyone this morning?

I have doctors appoiment at 10:20 :( have no trouers to wear :|


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've been sleeping hehe :blush:
Sod the diabetes :rofl::rofl:

I'm watching Jezza again.. Hmm what a messed up story line haha! 
I can't believe what his Mum is wearing! :rofl:

Ooo I'm all giggly today.. :cloud9:

Han just go in pj bottoms :rofl: I used to go to the shop all the time in my pjs & ugg boots.. sod what any one else thinks! And I've been in my pjs to the doctors too.. just pretend you are super duper poorly :muaha::hugs:

Grr I want the clouds to go away and I want the sun to shine!! 

xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies
How are you all?


----------



## danapeter36

Hi girlies

Been a bit low the past few days so I haven't been on much. Sending you all massive huggles!
I have a lot of pain in my lady parts because her head is getting lower by the day and I swear she's going to fall out. I am walking alot atm though so I wonder if this has helped her engage.
My mil bought me a toy for over the cot, and a little bunny rabbit comforter, which was lovely, and I had a fab sunday afternoon with my inlaws. 
So cold where I am, but sunny too...and I bought my uggs finally! Primark let me down so I used freemans! xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey girlies!!!

Guess what!! The council rang and i am picking my keys up today at 3pm woopwoop!!!

So im over happy!!!!
How u all doing?

Dana sendin loadsa hugs ur way sweety xxxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Mandy, I'm alright thank you.. are you okay?
All happy with the house move??

Dana!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Missed you lots!! 
Yess walking lots will definitely help engaging.. my princess keeps popping her head really low and the popping it back.. but she is 4/5 engaged no matter what so she has got the right idea! 
Is your princess being a good girlie other than all the pressure?!

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Jackie!!!
I am so pleased it'll finally happen!!!
So exciting!!! They took their time tho!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Ashy missed u too!
Yes she's been good, but yesterday evening she was quiet and this morning, but I am getting monitored tomorrow! I can feel her she's just being so quiet!


----------



## mz_jackie86

thanx hun i no they took forever and once i have these keys im goin to write a long letter of complaint lol!!xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

That is good :hugs:
My baby keeps having really quiet days and I get so worried but the midwives just blame it on anterior placenta. I think I'll head butt the next person to say that to me :rofl:

Yay Jackie so pleased you are going to get your keys... can get your carpet after all!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I KNOW!!!
I envy all those ppl who have constant movements!
Honestly this morning I poked for an hour before she did anything!
Naughty princess. We have lazy daughters Ashy. Naughty Anterior Daughters!


----------



## navarababe

Hey everyone, how are you all?

Thats great your getting the keys jackie, means u can get ur carpet :happydance:

Missed ya dana, where ya been? x


----------



## danapeter36

navarababe said:


> Hey everyone, how are you all?
> 
> Thats great your getting the keys jackie, means u can get ur carpet :happydance:
> 
> Missed ya dana, where ya been? x

I have had loads to do and been trying to help mum out with stuff for the funeral...hate when it all piles up!:hissy:
How are you sweetheart??? xxx:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

:)

:hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

And Dana we both have gigantic elephant anterior daughters, as mine is measuring like 37 weeks & however many days! (well was on Friday anyway)
haha 

Aww poor Dan (OH) this morning we had no bread so he decided to go and buy his dinner.. went to the shop and his card kept declining.. so he has no lunch! and has been awake since 5:15, and won't get home until gone 5! 
It is all the f*cking banks fault! .. he had plenty of money in but he was going over his overdraft (in Jan/start of feb because he didn't have a job) and they only decided to charge him over £200 for this at the start of March!! But he shall be able to reclaim the charges back because he is in now in financial hardship because they have taken that money out!! 

How anyone is meant to get themselves out of debt when the banks constantly put people back into debt is beyond me!!! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

Im good thanks babe, painted my room last night, lovely pink colour, believe it or not the paints actually called "Sexy Pink" lol. But i must of done 2 much yesterday as i was in MEGA pain with my back and my legs last night, i could hardly walk to the toilet, i thought i was going to collapes. But woke up this morning and they're not just as bad :)

Not long left for us now then we'll have our little babys to keep us very busy lol. I just want it to fly in :hissy:


----------



## navarababe

Morning Hannah :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HEY HANNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
How did the doctors go?? :hugs:

Lana.. I am with you on that one.. I can't wait to do stuff without ridiculous backache.. I now feel like I will topple over when I walk because of the bump :rofl::blush:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Oh no!!! Ashy!!! Whats he gonna eat?!?! 
I hate banks!!!

That pink sounds gorgeous...is it a bright pink or pastelly? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

My leggins kept falling down as i was walking to the doctors :(


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Hannah babe! How are you?!?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yep, im good my dermatious cream stinks :(


----------



## navarababe

its a deep pink, its lovely, its not bright pink, like in ur face pink. i might go in bath today instead of shower, try help backache lol


----------



## danapeter36

good idea babe, i have rib and pelvis pain atm!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Doo it!! .. Make sure it is hot hot hot and have an ICE cold drink in with you so you don't get over heated.. better still have an ice lolly to suck on!! 

Dana - I've told him I will make him a big feast for when he gets in.. Just got to search and see what there is in that he likes!

Ooo nice house on homes under the hammer!! Me likey!! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

is it just me or is anyone else getting REALLY impatient to meet there LO's? I really enjoyed the first months of my pregnancy, now i just want it over with :( x


----------



## danapeter36

Awww Lana, I am EXACTY the same as you...I want her here RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## navarababe

Im just sick of the pain and worrying etc, i just want her infront of me so i know shes ok and im pain free lol. I bet i wont be saying that in a months time when shes here crying all nite :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have loads of stuff to do today anyone else?


----------



## navarababe

i was meant to have a appointment, which i was dreading, just because i knew i was sore and it was raining outside, i now have to go 2moro, so couldnt be better, means i get a lazy day today thank god, as i need it lol. 

what have you got to do hannah?


----------



## danapeter36

Me too lol...and instead I am being lazy on here haha xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm with you both!! 
It feels like I'm never going to meet my baby girl.. 
I keep thinking that everyone in April will have their babies and I'll still be pregnant forever and ever :rofl::blush:
My blooming back/ribs are in agony.. I can't wait to drop so I no longer have feet in my ribs! Although then I will probably moan my bump is dragging on the floor :rofl:

.. I also have loads to do.. 

More washing/drying/ironing.. tidying.. hoovering! 
Nest nest nest!

I think I shall listen to a bit of.. Queen whilst doing all my cleaning!! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

why havent i had the "nesting" yet? Lol

:hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Another list :rofl:...


I have 3 wash baskets full of washing
Tidy the living room
tidy the kitchen
clean up the bottom part of my steraliers
clean upstairs and downstairs bathroom
sorts my draws & clothes out
tidy the hallway

And thats it i think.... all before 6pm :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

Lol hannah it sounds as if u live on ur own with all that house work. Theres a massive list there lol

Im taking it easy today, i am so sore, so im not going to push it anymore.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

And now I'm going to copy :rofl:

1. 3 loads of ironing
2. 2 loads of washing to put on
3. Bits and bobs need putting in storage boxes
4. Hoover upstairs
5. 2 loads of washing to dry
6. Find food to cook/go shopping
7. Cook food for Dans arrival home

:rofl:

Aww I'm such a housewife!!! hahahaha

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Im pushing myself into labour ;)


----------



## danapeter36

my bump dropped on the weekend.
i panicked as i have had no rib kicks.
My MIL the mw reckons its going to be soon...but I wish I knew when. Technically my baby is only two days younger in gestation than yours Ashy...I am thinking of changing my ticker now, the laziness must end. 10th April is my scan, hospital and file due date...
19th is the day they said before my 12 week scan...but its also the day I visited my nanas grave last year. Makes it all more romantic I guess... and more special lol
Am I weird?


----------



## danapeter36

1) Bake bread
2) Clean bath
3) Tidy up front room and spare bedroom
4) Wash bed sheets and towels
5) Sell stuff on ebay


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Nope you aren't weird at all sweetie.. It is really sweet :hugs:
But you should definitely move your ticker up!! 
You will sooo Pop before me Dana.. I honestly think I'm going to be the last one :rofl:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

:) My nana was everything to me...feels like this baby is part of her too, and I guess she is!
Noooo I have a feeling it's you first! Then I wont be as worried coz you can tell me what to expect! Muhahahaha!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


I asked my brother to move the bedding he used for his friends, Lets see if he does it before he goes..


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> :) *My nana was everything to me...feels like this baby is part of her too, and I guess she is!*
> Noooo I have a feeling it's you first! Then I wont be as worried coz you can tell me what to expect! Muhahahaha!

Awwww dana your so sweet!
My mum says im part of my nana


----------



## danapeter36

:) awww Han, thats so lovely :)
I really love your hair in your pic, is it still that long? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ha i wish...

+ there extensions :rofl: :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

My hair is about this length
 



Attached Files:







87773959a5653617899l.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## danapeter36

Lol really?! They look natural!!!
Lol I have always wanted long long hair but mine gets to a certain length and dont get any longer. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I got my extensions from reading 

they cost £60 clip in ones, + there real hair


----------



## navarababe

im sooooo ran down today :(


----------



## danapeter36

so u can straighten them???

aw lana!!! sending big massive huggles!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yep, straighten, curl, blowdry, what ever you want 

Plus you can wash them too if you put hair spray in them ect


----------



## danapeter36

My mate Gem had some fake ones and her friend borrowed them and straightened them. They looked like rats tails, yuck!
I wanna get some, was it £60 a piece or for a few bits? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

My ones are 18inch i think.. 

£19.99 a pack, i got 3 packs but my hairs quite think so next time im gonnna get 4 packs insted of 3


----------



## danapeter36

Mine is thick too...I really wanna get some now coz then I wont have to wait for my hair to grow!!!
When u say their on clips are they visible clips or do the clips hide, if that makes sense lol xxx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Awww dont worry about it hun?
> 
> what was it like?
> 
> Last one i had made me be sick 3 times, NEVER AGAIN


it was horrible :rofl::rofl: gave me the biggest head rush EVER!!! havnt had another one since


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Mine is thick too...I really wanna get some now coz then I wont have to wait for my hair to grow!!!
> When u say their on clips are they visible clips or do the clips hide, if that makes sense lol xxx

You part yours hair in sections and your top part of your hair covers the clips if you no what i mean.. ill try and find a picture online to explain more


----------



## danapeter36

:) I think I am nearly a BNB addict!


----------



## navarababe

yep u r so, u get to 2500 posts and u r hun lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-XQt6H9ees[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Awww dont worry about it hun?
> 
> what was it like?
> 
> Last one i had made me be sick 3 times, NEVER AGAIN
> 
> 
> it was horrible :rofl::rofl: gave me the biggest head rush EVER!!! havnt had another one sinceClick to expand...

i dont think im gonna smoke again...


Maybe when im pissed out of my face and dont no what im doing :rofl: :blush:


----------



## danapeter36

ooooooh thanks han defo getting some!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> :) I think I am nearly a BNB addict!

Im nearly Bnb Ellite :rofl:

I WISH :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

lmao, ur closer than I am!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> ooooooh thanks han defo getting some!!!

Btw do you no when they put 3 peices on one level you dont get them like that insted of getting 3 peices like that, you get one that fits all around the head not 1 for the back and 2 for the sides 

do you get what i mean?


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> lmao, ur closer than I am!!!

Im gonna try and get it in 4 weeks and 2 days ;) :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

i get ya hun, the video showed three bits, but the spaces looked a bit weird when it was first done!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi.
How is everyone today?


----------



## navarababe

i cant wait till i have long hair again, its just taking ages to grow


----------



## navarababe

hey jeffswife07, good thx hun, u?


----------



## danapeter36

lol i know thats why i want extensions! cheating!
i am ok hun, hows u???xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm feeling good right now.
I just got up for the 2nd time.

Anyone else having trouble sleeping???
I can't get comfy.:hissy:


----------



## danapeter36

i am...think we all are atm...I wake up every hour!!!


----------



## navarababe

i got up once last night and was so sore, i cant wait till this is all over lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Grrr!!
I have this really nice ring, but I can't find it for the life of me and I've now turned into a crazy lady.. looking EVERYWHERE for this ring. It isn't expensive or anything.
Pregnancy has made me psycho!! :rofl::blush:

xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

That medication I'm on makes me jittery and DH woke me up to tell me I was shaking the whole bed. Then I couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## danapeter36

lol i have lost a lovely necklace i had...sob


----------



## navarababe

im combined to my left hand side, as ive heard so many bad things about lying on ur right hand side, im sick of all these myths, as im so sick of being uncomfy, sorry for the rant :(


----------



## JeffsWife07

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Grrr!!
> I have this really nice ring, but I can't find it for the life of me and I've now turned into a crazy lady.. looking EVERYWHERE for this ring. It isn't expensive or anything.
> Pregnancy has made me psycho!! :rofl::blush:
> 
> xx

:rofl:
I did the same thing with a robe my DH bought me for Christmas.
I finally found it in the closet (it fell off of it's hanger).

GL Ashy.


----------



## JeffsWife07

My nurse told me to lay on either side, just not my back.


----------



## navarababe

please tell me its not dangerous then? cause i wonder why my left hand side is crippled :cry:


----------



## danapeter36

aw hun that medication sounds horrid!!! Hugs!!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

navarababe said:


> please tell me its not dangerous then? cause i wonder why my left hand side is crippled :cry:

My doc said.....just don't sleep on your back.:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Once i had a pair of earrings, i loved them, they were lik £5 nothing special, but i droped one in the middle of my road (Is a duel carriage way) and i couldnt find it :(


----------



## JeffsWife07

danapeter36 said:


> aw hun that medication sounds horrid!!! Hugs!!!

This medication ....... sucks!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:
I keep tremors & a headache.

I want to give birth..........................NOW!!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## navarababe

ohh hopefully ill sleep better tonight lol.


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone :)

Ive just been reading threads on another forum im a member of and LOADS of April mummies have already had their babies !!! 

Does anyone feel like there LO may be coming soon ? I don't feel like I am going to be going into labour anytime soon, does anyone else ?


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think if i have the baby today, marc will be a bit more happy with me, were missing football to got to antinatal classs 2moz!


----------



## navarababe

i dont think ill go into labour anytime soon, i wish it would lol im sick of being pregnant


----------



## JeffsWife07

I tried......doc wouldn't let me.:hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Me too, im sick of being pregnant lol

But ill know ill miss it after :cry:


----------



## navarababe

yeh so will i, but right now im getting soooo angry, i want to have like one week left lol.


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'll miss it too Han.
I want my body back!!!!:hissy:
(sorry I feel bitchy & whiney today)


----------



## hayley x

The way th baby is pushin down I feel like hes gunna drop out. I can barely walk it started last tues then found out he was engaging so must be tht but th thought of feelin this uncomfortable for at least another 4 weeks is unreal!! I dont want him out just yet but feels like my body does lol!! Probs go th full 2 weeks over too, by then ill be bed bound unable to walk lol!! xx


----------



## danapeter36

lol i know that feeling well. i seriously thought she was going to come out in the co-op!


----------



## JeffsWife07

hayley x said:


> The way th baby is pushin down I feel like hes gunna drop out. I can barely walk it started last tues then found out he was engaging so must be tht but th thought of feelin this uncomfortable for at least another 4 weeks is unreal!! I dont want him out just yet but feels like my body does lol!! Probs go th full 2 weeks over too, by then ill be bed bound unable to walk lol!! xx

:hugs: Bless your heart hun. :hugs:

Marissa engages but then pops back out. They say it's normal if it's not your first.
She is my second & can't make up her mind where to stay. At least I know she is head down.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Atm i love crunching ice lol


----------



## hayley x

Yeh knowin theyre head down defo helps, cuz least they in the rite position for when they decide to be co operative and relieve us of all our pains lol!! 

Ummmm ice, I love the slushy ice drinks...th onli place that does them near me is th bowling alley so we take regular trips there just so i can get my fix hahaha!! 

xxx


----------



## danapeter36

haha i love anything like ice lollies, love the fruit pastilles ones!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I LOVE ICE LOLLYS!!!!


OMG i havent had a slush puppy in ages!! :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im having a large plate of chips for lunch, shall be ready in 15 mins :) :blush: x


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> Im having a large plate of chips for lunch, shall be ready in 15 mins :) :blush: x

I don't mean to sound stupid but......are chips the same as fries here in the US?
If so, I think I'm going to have some later (it's only 10am here).


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh chips are fries, 

the ones i had are the thin ones like the ones at mcdonalds!

I WANT MORE! :(


----------



## JeffsWife07

OMG that sounds YUMMMMMY!!!
I usually go to McDonald's once a week for the chicken club sandwich with fries.

I might just have chips for breakfast.:blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm off for now.....gotta take breaks and lay down.
Doc said take a morning nap & evening nap.
Anyways, I'll be on later to catch up with everyone.

Have a great day.:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:

You go to Mcdoanlds weekly and your that skinny?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope you have a good day too :hugs: x x


----------



## mz_jackie86

OMG How did u lot manage to use over 10 pages in a few hours lol! Im not reading over all of them i dnt have the energy haha!!!

Im bout to leave and go get my keys but i duno where the place is lol so im prob guna get lost hehe!!! but ill be back soon so spk tya all lata!!

Oh and i walked my dog round the park today took me forever but i accomplished it lol!!!

spk soon girlies xxx


----------



## navarababe

lol we just yap and yap trying to pass the day jackie, and sometimes we'll even push ourselfs to get off sofa and do some work lol

Hope ya find the place and get ur keys hun x


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> :shock:
> 
> You go to Mcdoanlds weekly and your that skinny?

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I am not skinny.....I weigh 140 lbs. right now.
I used to be skinny.....but not anymore.:blush:

Ok, I'm off for now.


----------



## hayley x

oooh hope u get your keys alrite :D Good Luck, if we dont hear from you by bed time we'll guess u got lost haha!! xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well I can't find my ring anywhere!!! Grr! 

I decided to stop looking and pack my hospital bag instead. 

Here is what I have packed..

Hospital bag - 

2 x nighties
2 x pjs
1 x thin dressing gown
1 x slippers
11 x undies 

1 x ear plugs
2 x toothbrush (one for me & one for Dan)
1 x toothpaste 
1 x mini shampoo
1 x mini conditioner
1 x pack of face wipes
1 x moisturiser
1 x lavender spray
1 x hair brush
1 x gaviscon tablets
1 x headband
1 x bobble
1 x eye mask
1 x hand held mirror
1 x lip balm

20 maternity pads
40 disposable breast pads
1 x towel
Going home clothes (baggy trousers & top) 
1 x pair boxers (Dan)
1 x t shirt (Dan)


Handbag - 

Maternity notes
Purse
2 x books (One for me & One for Dan)
DS & charger
Ipod & Charger
Camera + spare batteries
Phone + charger
Contact lenses case 
Glasses case


.. Need to buy some snacks/drinks & nursing bras

& I need to do baby's bag too! 

I don't think I've forgot anything..?

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> You go to Mcdoanlds weekly and your that skinny?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> I am not skinny.....I weigh 140 lbs. right now.
> I used to be skinny.....but not anymore.:blush:
> 
> Ok, I'm off for now.Click to expand...

:shock:

That is only 10 stone!
i would love to be that!


----------



## hayley x

Heres my latest bump piccy at 35+2 ... i was in mothercare changing room and spent more time takin pictures than tryin things on hahaha!!

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

ate first i wrote stock! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> View attachment 14832
> 
> 
> Heres my latest bump piccy at 35+2 ... i was in mothercare changing room and spent more time takin pictures than tryin things on hahaha!!
> 
> xxx

Cute bump :flower: :) x


----------



## navarababe

nice bump hun


----------



## navarababe

Has anyone had a tin of tuna since becoming preg? I have 2 tins in the cupboard and im just in mood to open one and have it in sandwich lol


----------



## hayley x

navarababe said:


> Has anyone had a tin of tuna since becoming preg? I have 2 tins in the cupboard and im just in mood to open one and have it in sandwich lol

Yep mee :D now I soooo want some :) I know we're not allowed a lot and I sometime struggle not to eat it but your allowed some. Go ahead and eat it, dont know how u've lasted this long without eating it. xxx


----------



## danapeter36

You're allowed 4 x small tins a week I believe, I have had one tin I had some yesterday and some today xxx


----------



## navarababe

i might hold of today and have it 2moro for my lunch, as my sister will be home in a hour with dinner so i may just hold off and have it 2moro, but thinking about it makes me want to have it now!!


----------



## hayley x

and me i realli want some!! i cant wait til babys born so i can have as much tuna as i like lol!!

Just wondering... this may sound reallyyyyy stupid but do babies in the womb breath. It sounds mental but i swear rite now my baby is breathin. It feels so weird but its not him moving if tht makes sense. I can both feel and see it, its regular and quite fast but not fast enough to be his heart if tht makes sense? I sound crazy im suree!

xx


----------



## danapeter36

lol for five months i had no tuna and then my mw told me off and said tuna is very good for me atm!


----------



## mama2b

hayley x said:


> View attachment 14832
> 
> 
> Heres my latest bump piccy at 35+2 ... i was in mothercare changing room and spent more time takin pictures than tryin things on hahaha!!
> 
> xxx

Awww u got a lovely bump, I have so gotta take a pic of mine and upload it, I just can't be bothered !


----------



## hayley x

Ill be lookin out for your bump pic :D still havent seen your 4d pics tho :( 

andddd...your on your last box yayyyyy!! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Hayley I love the bump and the clothes I just wear pjs and jogging bottoms all day!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yeah I have ate a fair bit of tuna! 
I won't have more than 1 tin a day but I am in love with tuna sandwiches :cloud9:

I have done some of my chores and I'm in agony!
I still need to do the ironing but I think I'm going to have to give up for now! :cry:

xx


----------



## mama2b

navarababe said:


> Has anyone had a tin of tuna since becoming preg? I have 2 tins in the cupboard and im just in mood to open one and have it in sandwich lol

OMG I can't eat tuna unless its tuna mayo, it just reminds me of the cat as we feed her tins of tuna, I can't eat it straight out of the tin, yuk lol


----------



## danapeter36

awwwwwwwww ashy sit down and put your feet up!!!

ooh my bread turned out good, made it from scratch as well!


----------



## Janisdkh

Ok I am beat.. I hat ehtis part in pregnancy. Pains, tired and just AHHHHHHHHHHH someone save me. Im going to beat hubby up soon if he doesn't let me sleep in at least once. I mean cmon :( Had to rant sorry lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yep that is what I am doing Dana, I'm watching escape to the country.. and being all jealous of the people that can afford £500,000 houses!! 

I still don't know what to cook for Dan and I have like an hour until he gets home. 

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

squid!! seafoods lovely atm :cloud9:

hospital confirmed bubbys engaged!!
so hopefully fingers crosssed she'll make
an appearance sometime sooooon!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## hayley x

danapeter36 said:


> Hayley I love the bump and the clothes I just wear pjs and jogging bottoms all day!!!

awww thanks :) I do when im in home too!! Im just too fat to fit in my jeanes properly but when i go out i squeeze into them cuz if i wear my trakkies out i feel like a bus and not nice lol!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Im making Ham! :D For some reason I am craving a boiled Ham badly and with a load of mustard LOL 

I get jealous too when it comes to pricey houses. For some reason when I watch a program I have a dream about it that night affording my own hugeeee beautiful home then BAM back to reality hehe

I do love my life though but hey :D We can dream


----------



## Janisdkh

hayley x said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Hayley I love the bump and the clothes I just wear pjs and jogging bottoms all day!!!
> 
> awww thanks :) I do when im in home too!! Im just too fat to fit in my jeanes properly but when i go out i squeeze into them cuz if i wear my trakkies out i feel like a bus and not nice lol!!Click to expand...


That is me a huge bum all day!!! I have no where to go but be a stay at home mom of 3 LOL


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

jenny_wren said:


> squid!! seafoods lovely atm :cloud9:
> 
> hospital confirmed bubbys engaged!!
> so hopefully fingers crosssed she'll make
> an appearance sometime sooooon!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> xx​

Is she like fully engaged hunni??
You lucky devil!! 
Dana predicted that you would be next!!!
:happydance::happydance:
xx


----------



## hayley x

I dont know how u cope being pregnant AND havin kids to look after!! I struggle to look after myself let alone others lol!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well ive predicted i will go next!:muaha:


----------



## jenny_wren

i reckon middlish march around the 20 something mark
and yea i assume fully engaged there's no fraction in
my notes so yay!!
i dont think im next but i think ill be early ....
:happydance::happydance:
just hope the nurserys finished before she arrives!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Well ive predicted i will go next!:muaha:

:rofl::rofl:

im gonna beat you!!!!

:muaha:​


----------



## hayley x

jenny_wren said:


> i reckon middlish march around the 20 something mark
> and yea i assume fully engaged there's no fraction in
> my notes so yay!!
> i dont think im next but i think ill be early ....
> :happydance::happydance:
> just hope the nurserys finished before she arrives!!
> 
> xx​

Wow how exciting is tht!! my baby is 2/5 engaged and it bloody hurts...does it hurt you??

Thats not long away...better get that nursery finished!! lol xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

it kills!!!:cry:
nothing but pain recently ....
my lower half constantly hurts
and walking is just plain impossible!!
and where ive just moved to a new place
ive done nothing but walk around shops
kitting the place out, i must have walked
miles in the last week ...
i reckon thats whats done the trick

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

on phone to labou ward....my waters may have just gone.
eek!
will keep u informed!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:
YOUR WATERS..

WTF.


----------



## hayley x

jenny_wren said:


> it kills!!!:cry:
> nothing but pain recently ....
> my lower half constantly hurts
> and walking is just plain impossible!!
> and where ive just moved to a new place
> ive done nothing but walk around shops
> kitting the place out, i must have walked
> miles in the last week ...
> i reckon thats whats done the trick
> 
> xx​

:hugs: Mines just like that and feels like the babys head is literally about to 'fall' out its like the pelvis bones have suddenly opened up and its agony. Im walkin like an old man!! this morning wen i got up it was all my lower back hurting too. Im thinkin i could still have 6 more weeks of this if i go over thats a nightmare!!

Yeh probably is all that walkin, Ive hardly done any walkin, hoping to go for a massive walk when i reach 37 weeks, probs wont do nothing for me though knowing my luck!! lol.

How much of her nursery do u have left to do?? xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> on phone to labou ward....my waters may have just gone.
> eek!
> will keep u informed!

OMG!!!!!
ME TO GO NEXT MY BOTTOM!!!
sure you haven't just wet yourself!!
:rofl::rofl:

xx
:hugs:​


----------



## hayley x

danapeter36 said:


> on phone to labou ward....my waters may have just gone.
> eek!
> will keep u informed!

:shock: defo keep us updated!!!

xxx


----------



## Janisdkh

Oooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!!! Update :D :D :D :D


----------



## jenny_wren

hayley x said:


> :hugs: Mines just like that and feels like the babys head is literally about to 'fall' out its like the pelvis bones have suddenly opened up and its agony. Im walkin like an old man!! this morning wen i got up it was all my lower back hurting too. Im thinkin i could still have 6 more weeks of this if i go over thats a nightmare!!
> 
> Yeh probably is all that walkin, Ive hardly done any walkin, hoping to go for a massive walk when i reach 37 weeks, probs wont do nothing for me though knowing my luck!! lol.
> 
> How much of her nursery do u have left to do?? xxx


i actually think im an old woman
rather than pregnant
i walk like one, moan like one
and lately leak like one!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

got a bit of furniture left to paint
and oh needs to put the border up
other than that just the clothes
and decorations, should be done
pretty soon =]

it looks gorgeous so far as well!!
:cloud9:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think Dana will be going soon! 

Han.. I think you and I will go at a very similar time.. so not for agesss haha 

Think I need to do some on all fours on the floor action.. try and stop my baby from breaking my ribs!! :hissy:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

I rang them. If my pains get worse I need to go in. I have a pad in place and have had some more leaking but not masses. A massive piece of plug went and her head is digging down really low. I am going to sit quietly and hope that the pains stop. I have my induction chat tomorrow with the consultant so I am sure I can last until then, as the mw on the phone said they should check if I am dilated.
I know I said I want to have her today, but I am hoping she hangs on now!!!
Will keep updating you all, so far just tightenings around the front of bump xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Im going tonight :rofl: i wish

if i use my yeast infection pessary will it make labour start[-o&lt;


----------



## Janisdkh

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> Im going tonight :rofl: i wish
> 
> if i use my yeast infection pessary will it make labour start[-o&lt;


LMBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok that was freaking funny. Imagine :O HAH!

Oh dana good luck and hope alll goes well. Bug hugs


----------



## Janisdkh

I forgot to ask.. Don't they stop you at 34 weeks or you have the ok with going early?


----------



## danapeter36

Thankyou!!!
Pains have lessened and are coming less often. I am going to have a big glass of water to see if that stops them and then jump in the bath just incase, I need to tackle my knickers beast before the doctors see! Whether something happens tonight or I go in tomorrow and have an internal!!!


----------



## danapeter36

They'll give an injection for her lungs but they wont stop me. I was born at 35 and my twin sisters just after 33. All Peter and his brothers were born at this gestation or less. xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh my Gosh Dana!!!!! 
If your princess decides to come now then she will be fine and you know she will :hugs::hugs:

I'm very jealous!!! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol don't be...I will be very embarrassed if I make it to tomorrow and I have a UTI or something!!! You're still gonna beat me Ash!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

danapeter36 said:


> They'll give an injection for her lungs but they wont stop me. I was born at 35 and my twin sisters just after 33. All Peter and his brothers were born at this gestation or less. xxx

Wee I hope things go well :D :D As for bath no no bath! When your waters go I was told to take no baths because of infection. Weee exciting!


----------



## danapeter36

thanks!!! shower it is then!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Well my baby doesn't seem to be going anywhere except further and further into my ribs :rofl::rofl:

Dana is next to go :happydance::happydance:

And don't forget as far as the hospital is concerned you are 35 weeks & 3 days! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

My baby hasnt been on my ribs for ages!


----------



## hayley x

Janisdkh said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> They'll give an injection for her lungs but they wont stop me. I was born at 35 and my twin sisters just after 33. All Peter and his brothers were born at this gestation or less. xxx
> 
> Wee I hope things go well :D :D As for bath no no bath! When your waters go I was told to take no baths because of infection. Weee exciting!Click to expand...

oooh i never knu u werent allowed a bath... if my waters ever go i will remember not to jump in th bath lol ... but what if ur havin a waterbirth....youll be in water then :blush: xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

See.. I'm going to be the last F-ing one to go!!! :hissy::hissy:
I'm such an impatient moo!!!
xx


----------



## Janisdkh

I want to go at least by 37-38 weeks. Giving me more time to prep because we are moving and i'm so not rdy. We were rdy with our other three early but this time around things just keep on happening. 

I hope you share lots of picts Dana. You arent that far off from me so itll be extra interesting to see LO big time! :D


----------



## Janisdkh

hayley x said:


> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> They'll give an injection for her lungs but they wont stop me. I was born at 35 and my twin sisters just after 33. All Peter and his brothers were born at this gestation or less. xxx
> 
> Wee I hope things go well :D :D As for bath no no bath! When your waters go I was told to take no baths because of infection. Weee exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> oooh i never knu u werent allowed a bath... if my waters ever go i will remember not to jump in th bath lol ... but what if ur havin a waterbirth....youll be in water then :blush: xxClick to expand...

Yep but thats different. You about to push. As for Dana can be days yet. Unless doctors changes policy I dunno but its what I was told.


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> My baby hasnt been on my ribs for ages!

wow your lucky!! im sooo jealous!! my baby still reaches his legs as far into my ribs as he can!! its sooo uncomfortable :( but not as uncomfortable as his head pushin down there :rofl: xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> My baby hasnt been on my ribs for ages!
> 
> wow your lucky!! im sooo jealous!! my baby still reaches his legs as far into my ribs as he can!! its sooo uncomfortable :( but not as uncomfortable as his head pushin down there :rofl: xxxClick to expand...

I bet i will get it later! ive jinxx'd myself!! :rofl:


Any one else get bad leg cramps in bed?


----------



## hayley x

Janisdkh said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> They'll give an injection for her lungs but they wont stop me. I was born at 35 and my twin sisters just after 33. All Peter and his brothers were born at this gestation or less. xxx
> 
> Wee I hope things go well :D :D As for bath no no bath! When your waters go I was told to take no baths because of infection. Weee exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> oooh i never knu u werent allowed a bath... if my waters ever go i will remember not to jump in th bath lol ... but what if ur havin a waterbirth....youll be in water then :blush: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yep but thats different. You about to push. As for Dana can be days yet. Unless doctors changes policy I dunno but its what I was told.Click to expand...

LOL thanks, im really thick *blames the pregnancy* xx


----------



## Janisdkh

I have had three stubburn kiddos all girls who did not want to come out lol I wonder if ill go early with this one. I am honestly hoping I don't go over my due date grrrrr


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> My baby hasnt been on my ribs for ages!
> 
> wow your lucky!! im sooo jealous!! my baby still reaches his legs as far into my ribs as he can!! its sooo uncomfortable :( but not as uncomfortable as his head pushin down there :rofl: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I bet i will get it later! ive jinxx'd myself!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Any one else get bad leg cramps in bed?Click to expand...

more than likely... tht always seems to happen!!

I get leg cramps if im in the same position too long, i get them when i stand up from bein on here too long to!! Normally at the top of my legs. :(

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Janisdkh said:


> I have had three stubburn kiddos all girls who did not want to come out lol I wonder if ill go early with this one. I am honestly hoping I don't go over my due date grrrrr

Probs be early as your not as ready this time :rofl: x


----------



## Janisdkh

hayley x said:


> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> I have had three stubburn kiddos all girls who did not want to come out lol I wonder if ill go early with this one. I am honestly hoping I don't go over my due date grrrrr
> 
> Probs be early as your not as ready this time :rofl: xClick to expand...

HAH!!!!!!! So true right... Things always happen like that. I bet your right :o


----------



## HannahGraceee

My legs cramp, and walk me up :(:( hurts like hell,

The person that teachs our antinatal classes says it hurts 10x worse then a leg cramp :rofl: :shock:


----------



## Janisdkh

Labor is umm..Painful  You might be wishing for those leg cramps instead    (kidding somewhat)


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls just a quickie to say i GOT MY KEYS!!! Finally!!!
But now im off to measure it to go my carpet lol!
And goin to see my sister in hospital so will be back on later!!!

Oh and thanks for keepin ur fingers crossed lol, it worked!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Congrats :D anndddd u werent gone too long so guess u didnt get too lost hehe!! 

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just did somthing really bad! :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

What did you do Hany?!?
:hugs:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Promise you wont laugh?


----------



## navarababe

promise


----------



## HannahGraceee

I JUST ATE 7 PEICES OF TOAST! 

With *Full* FAT philidephia! :( :cry: :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

awww hun, u musta been hungry hun


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol
but the bad part is...

i could do it again :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

ahhh tht sounds soooo yummy....with a bit of tuna grilled with it too!! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Tuna on toast..? :S lol


----------



## navarababe

hmm tuna on toast actually sounds quite nice. Dont know why lol


----------



## hayley x

ITS DELICIOUS!!! espcially with phillidelphia ummmm!! and maybe some jalaepeno peppers but thats pushin the boat out :rofl: xx


----------



## navarababe

lol, i might try this tuna on toast 2moro :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:|...

Weirdo's! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I Wish i could just fall asleep for 30 days! :(


----------



## navarababe

lol ill join ya on the falling asleep part lol, or i wish we could just press fast forward button, that'd be great


----------



## hayley x

LOL if u did tht u mite wake up to a baby screaming, if its early hahaha!! Oh what a joy tht would be...no labour pains that you'll remember :D xx


----------



## navarababe

lol i think once i get to 37weeks it will fly in hopefully. but right now its just dragging in, ive still to pack my hospital bag, i took my voucher into boots for the free bag and they took it off me and said i had to send it away and they'd send me voucher or something. So i grude paying for one if i can get a free one, i just dunno when there going to send it :hissy:


----------



## Janisdkh

hayley x said:


> ITS DELICIOUS!!! espcially with phillidelphia ummmm!! and maybe some jalaepeno peppers but thats pushin the boat out :rofl: xx

Ok i want that now!!!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

HannahGraceee said:


> I JUST ATE 7 PEICES OF TOAST!
> 
> With *Full* FAT philidephia! :( :cry: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I just ate whole grain toast wih ranch dressing , slice tomato , cheese , salt and pepper :D I want more :( ran out of whole grain bread thoguh and I might have GD so no more for me. When I go to my mums I am sooo having that tuna, phily, and peppers toasted sandwhich lol


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: another one having tuna toast


----------



## Janisdkh

You all made me crave it so bad!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## Janisdkh

O.k just told my mum and she laughed at me. She said I am in luck and she has all the ingredients needed to make that darn tuna toast LOL~! Now after I eat my ham I will be in heaven at her house tonight. I got a doctors appointment tomorrow so it's just easier to spend the night at her house. She likes to go with me and hubby stays home with the kids.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry:
I just watched runs house :(
It was so sad
there little baby died at birth :( :cry:


----------



## Janisdkh

Ack I hate seeing those kind of things :( I bawllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll or if it's graphic and has to do with children I need to turn away or not watch the movie anymore


----------



## MelanieSweets

OMG OMG OMG :hissy: just been catching up and saw the bit about Dana .... has anyone heard from her? all of a sudden I feel very scared .... 

We have to give birth arghhhhhhh :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I was just about to ask that

Whos heard from dana?


----------



## sam*~*louize

ooooh waters gone!!! here we go april mummies!

good luck dana, keep us informed!


----------



## jenny_wren

anyone got her number?!?! lol
im so impatiant!! :blush:

once the first natural birth happens
hopefully we'll all pop one after the other
like a pregnant set of dominoes!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL I only just got on here, een studying all day tearing my hair out!

Dana's waters have gone! WOW, how exciting. Hope to hear form here soon!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh my.. still no word on Dana!!
Someone get texting her!! 
Second April baby could be on her way :cloud9::happydance:

Mmm Hany I used to love eating philli and ham sandwiches, with WHITE bread (eating white bread is like a sin for me haha)

I am totally having Tuna sandwiches tomorrow :happydance:

Mmm I can't wait for my tea to be cooked.. Hungry!!! 

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

So from reading back obviously everyone can't wait to drop! LOL Hate to say it but does anyone actually know the statistics of first baby's going past their due date.

I could be the same cos been five years since last time they say it's like having a first again! So possibly no easy labour for me, one thing in my favour this one not lying back to back like my son. Well we'll see been a bit of a fidgit, have MW app on Weds morning, see how things going! 

Had tight tummy all day today, not kidding, not given up until this eve when I been lying on the bed. 
I know just BH though as they have no peak, they're just flippin annoying. Took me half an hour to walk to my sons school this afternoon too, (it's usually 10 minutes) and that was half an hour each way! 
FULL TERM IN TWO DAYS not that it's gonna make any difference!


----------



## jenny_wren

the average for the first time
is a 12 hour birth and usually you do
go overdue by a few days thats if you
dont have any complications!

and ive been getting constant bh too
:hugs:
bah not long now ... seems like a mile
away really :hissy:

xx​


----------



## navarababe

ok ive jsut read this post and im VERY confused. I cant find the bit about Dana and her waters breaking.

I got a message off Dana at 7.38pm saying, i am still getting pain but no more fluid. I am at hospital first thing 2mo, will find out whats going on then x x x

Im not sure whats going on people, i will let you know asap when i know xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL back in 600's somewhere, I went back to have a look too!

Hope all goes well with her tomor morning.

Hmmm, well my first labour was 26 hrs, LOL and was 3 days overdue. BUT what with these constant BH and period cramps that have no regularity I don't think I could bare to go over 3 days! LOL I ever had any signs or anything with my son, it just happened! I got my bloody show and wham bam my contractions started!


----------



## navarababe

lol oh my god im not going all the way back there. Ive texted her so hopefully she texts back so i can let u all know whats going on x


----------



## jenny_wren

thats the sort of thing i want

*SURPRISE you're in labour!!*

maybe not the 26 hours though ...

i dont want a long build up of
slowly loosing my plug and blah blah blah
the less time i have to think about
it the better i think!!:blush:

im really starting to get fed up
of being pregnant lol im beginning
to WANT the labour pains!
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## Shinning_Star

I so know what you mean, having lost a bit of a mucus plug and having all these twinges and dreams of my waters and baby exloding out of my belly (yeah wasn't very nice, almost a nightmare.) I'm thinkig about it more, cos more to think about! Where as with my son it was like yeah I wanna be in labour could it be today but no symptoms at all! 

So just got on with it and when it happened I was like ok this must be labour! This time round I can't stop thinking is this it with every twinge, every wet patch. Bloody nightmare!


----------



## navarababe

im the same jenny, i want to have baby here now lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi :)


----------



## navarababe

hows u hannah hun?


----------



## Shinning_Star

evening!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I am just thinking not all babies are over due.. so I could possibly be one of those that goes earlier than my due date. 
I am just a really impatient sod and I'm sick of this backache, I would rather be in labour and be in pain.. because at least then I would be getting somewhere and I would be x amount of hours from meeting my baby girl! :cloud9:

I used to be really comfy in a car, because the vibrations would ease my backache, now within a couple of minutes I'm like ARGHHH :cry:

Whenever I think about getting to meet and hold my daughter I get excited, just like a child before Christmas!!! 

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

hey hannnnnnnnnah :howdy: 

anyone else got really dark
blue veins in the tummy
i got out the bath and they
were glowing at me lol
and the worlds darkest nipples
ever :blush: last night i must have leaked
a cup full i swear :blush::rofl:
even the oh ended up with some
down him!! :rofl:
i wiped it off when he was sleeping
dont think he noticed!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## Shinning_Star

Man, Jenny sound exactly the same as me, black black nipples, bright blue veins across belly and boobs and started leaking milk yesterday and thats the top half, the bottom half has splurges of clear discharge that wet through to my trousers. LOL sorry if tmi.

It's a complete well I dunno, lol a bit of a mess tbh!


----------



## jenny_wren

Shinning_Star said:


> Man, Jenny sound exactly the same as me, black black nipples, bright blue veins across belly and boobs and started leaking milk yesterday and thats the top half, the bottom half has splurges of clear discharge that wet through to my trousers. LOL sorry if tmi.
> 
> It's a complete well I dunno, lol a bit of a mess tbh!

ooooo same!!!
even right down to the underwear
:rofl::rofl:
done nothing but wet myself
the last couple of days!!
:rofl::rofl::blush:
is yours engaged too??

and mess is a understatment!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> hows u hannah hun?

Im good thanks you? x


----------



## Shinning_Star

I think it's the whole waiting for climax thing, I know what my labour was like first time round well from what i remember and this time round I'm preying it's different but every twinge, every little tightening, every splurge I'm thinking is this it. I think cos I have my son I'm more on edge too, cos my mum and dad have a two hour journey before they can get here to look after my son! I just hope they'll be plnety of time for them to get here. 

There was with my first labour, I had pains lost bloody show and went into hospital five hours later being 5 cm dillated! But like I said I'd hae no prior twinges or anything so I just knew, I'm worried this time cos had so many period pains, tightenings, discharge etc that I'll not now the real thing when it gets here and I'll just pass it off as more twinges! WHo said it's easier second time! LOL


----------



## Shinning_Star

Nope baby's heas swinging about freely, but apparently thats what thye expect for second baby's! But who knows! I just haven't got the foggiest how I'm ever gonna know when something is really happenening. lmao


----------



## navarababe

yeh im good ty hun. Wht u been up to tonght?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nothing really, just watching addicted to surragocy lol you'?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Where do you find all these programs han, lol you always seem to be watching one weird thing or anothr!


----------



## navarababe

lol nothing much really, washed my bed covers, waiting on them drying now. My sis is watching some program on the tele. Thank god today is nearly over.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Right off to update my journal, be back in a tick try not to fill in too many pages LOL


----------



## navarababe

lol il be over to read it shinning


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> I JUST ATE 7 PEICES OF TOAST!
> 
> With *Full* FAT philidephia! :( :cry: :rofl:


OMG hannah you are sooooo bad!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## navarababe

:rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies. i just woke up. Had a little bit of a sleep in which waas great. Now i am off the clean the other house. I got the living room, kitchen, dining room and study left to clean... so not alot now!!! Lets see if we can get it finished today... What you think?????
Only going to do a hour or two every morning this week cause it just gets too hot too fast!!! And i dont want to over do it. I have a girl friend helping me out which is great!! She is a gem... 

How is everyone???


----------



## navarababe

awww glad ur getting some help hun, not up to much here, just watching some tele, and trying to cheer ex OH up lol, its hard


----------



## chel27

evening everyone btw :happydance: im soooooooooo happy today,lil amy breastfed for about 5 minutes non stop today :happydance: and then after that cos i was dripping milk she got lazy and literally just licked my nipple :rofl::rofl::rofl: and she keeps getting loads of wind so looks like she smiling, it so cute :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


i gotta ring at 10.30pm as they were startiing her on her first bottle tonight, im so praying she takes to it xx

how are you all doing???

and OMG has dana's waters broke?????? how dare she not txt me :cry::cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I JUST ATE 7 PEICES OF TOAST!
> 
> With *Full* FAT philidephia! :( :cry: :rofl:
> 
> 
> OMG hannah you are sooooo bad!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

AWWW navarababe it's a long one! LOL Just kinda all splurged out, lol not unlike other stuff right now haha!

GLAD house getting there hun, good girl making sure you had some help.

Hope everyone else is good, ok had two tightenings with painful peaks, (when I say painful minor painful on scale 1-10 10 being full labour onlyt a 1.5 BUT once again I doubt it's anything. DF actually come to bed, so moght see if I can get me a seeing too, :blush: although he seems to have fallen asleep in second! hmmm perhaps not.

Good night sweeties, hope all is well with dana!

BYe bye sweet dreams!


----------



## navarababe

awww hun, wake him up and demand it lol. Nite nite, sleep well x


----------



## mummy to be

woot woot 
only got one room left in the old house to clean now :) hehehe woot woot i have told Allan since i have done the rest of the house he can do that one room and the outside hehehe... He was like OK hehehe woot woot for me :) 
Now i can focus on Laylas room!!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Kk im curious again about Dana :D :D :D Does she think its really her waters or?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey everyone
Popping by for my early morning visit again :rofl:
I feel REALLY sick today.. I think I may be coming down with something!! 
Oh well rather now than in 4 weeks time!! 

I hope you are all okay, especially Dana :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

29 days :happydance:

Im going to the jobcentre to get my income surport surport and hopefully maternity grant :) then i can go get my quinny whooo :) x


----------



## jenny_wren

i get like 100 a week in benefits!! haha
and when bubbys born it goes up to 140
plus jasons pay cheque ... rich rich rich!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

anyone heard from dana at all?!?!?

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

What benifits do you get jen? x


----------



## jenny_wren

housing, council tax, child benefit and tax credits ...

it actually worked out cheaper for us
to move lol :rofl:

i dont get any grants or freebies though
which sucks jason earns too much
but cant complain at 140 a week!

:happydance:

xx​


----------



## mummy to be

Hello there ladies
How are you all??? 
I am soooo exhausted... 
Do you think it would be ok if i had a glass of wine?


----------



## jenny_wren

ive had the occasional glass of wine
tbh and its not done any harm :blush:

i think after the amount of work
you've done you deserve one!!
:hugs:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> housing, council tax, child benefit and tax credits ...
> 
> it actually worked out cheaper for us
> to move lol :rofl:
> 
> i dont get any grants or freebies though
> which sucks jason earns too much
> but cant complain at 140 a week!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> xx​

You can get the health in pregnancy grant right?


----------



## jenny_wren

nope miss it by a few days!!
:rofl:​


----------



## mummy to be

jenny_wren said:


> ive had the occasional glass of wine
> tbh and its not done any harm :blush:
> 
> i think after the amount of work
> you've done you deserve one!!
> :hugs:
> 
> xx​

Thanks babe :) 
I was just wondering if it was ok or?? i have just done so much hard work.. i need to relax. I am hoping this is going to help me sleep a little better as well.... Fingers Crossed lol


----------



## jenny_wren

just dont get drunk !!!
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> nope miss it by a few days!!
> :rofl:​

:dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

4 days till full term jenn!! :):)


SS is full term tomo :) first full term april Mum to be x :wohoo:


----------



## jenny_wren

i know!!!!
weeeeeeeeeeeeeee
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:


----------



## navarababe

hey girls how are u all?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hun!! :)

Im good thanks you?

Im going to the jobcentre today, they changed my appoinment from last thursday to today, meaning i have to go by myself :( :rofl: :blush: x


----------



## navarababe

aww hun, its boring in that jobcentre, but at least u'll get all ur benefits sorted out. im confused on what im entitled to, they cant just give me £90 a fortnight and expect me to survive on that.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Do you get income surport or job seekers?


----------



## navarababe

income support hun


----------



## HannahGraceee

ohh i thought you got Income surport weekly? x


----------



## navarababe

Nope it gets paid in to my bank fortnightly, think its about £95, but i dunno what else im entitled to once baby here.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning again Ladies :hi::hi:
I still feel poorly *sob sob* 
Cannot believe it is 29 days.. and even fewer for some people.. :happydance:
Are you all okay?!?

:hugs:

xx


----------



## navarababe

morning hun, im good thanks u? 

Not long for u's now, Ive still got 44 days to go :( wish i had less


----------



## HannahGraceee

29 days! :) x


----------



## navarababe

awww lucky u's :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm not bad, just don't want to feel poorly any more. 
I'm really hot and feel sick and stuffed up.. :sick:

Everyday is a day closer to meeting our babies.. I'm really trying not to be impatient, even if it is just for one day :blush:

I'm going to have to send my mum out for more lucozade hehe 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I getting loads of lucazade for the birth, and boast bars :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i thought id share an old picture of me! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







87773959a4780011023l.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## HannahGraceee

:sick: I look so chavvy


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

You are such a poser Han haha!! :hugs:

I'm getting loads of lucozade too! Haven't quite decided on snacks though..
My mum was saying 'why do you need snacks.. what if they have to put you under' I was like I WANT SNACKS!!! :rofl: 

Even if I decide I don't want to eat anything I want the option there, and then Dan will have something to eat too.. so caring of me :laugh2:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

im having lunch now :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> *You are such a poser Han haha!! *
> 
> I'm getting loads of lucozade too! Haven't quite decided on snacks though..
> My mum was saying 'why do you need snacks.. what if they have to put you under' I was like I WANT SNACKS!!! :rofl:
> 
> Even if I decide I don't want to eat anything I want the option there, and then Dan will have something to eat too.. so caring of me :laugh2:
> 
> xx

That one made me laugh!!! :rofl:

have you seen your facebook lately? :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Okay... 

You are my FELLOW poser Han! :rofl::rofl::blush::rofl:

I wonder where on earth Dana is.. I hope everything is okay :flower:

I have loads of ironing to do today (because I didn't get chance yesterday) .. I may try and iron in bed!!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Do you think if i put leggins and socks on it will look weird, they will be the same colour tho?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Nah.. I've done it before.. just don't go wearing sandals :rofl::rofl:

My mum is off this week but when I went downstairs there was no sign of anyone.. I don't know if she has gone out or if she is still in bed .. I'm so fed up of spending so much time alone :sad2:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I spend LOADS of time by myself :(:cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I really really hate it! 
For ages I was really liking being by myself but now it just makes me miserable. 
I try and sleep as much as possible but if I sleep any more I will become attached to my bed :rofl:

xx


----------



## navarababe

Ok ladies, danas been in touch this morning, i got 2 texts, so here they are.

10.00am "Did scan, she is fine but i have an infection! On anti Biotics and av to go bk on thursday, they wanted to keep me in but i wont stay there unless i av to x"

I asked if the infection was dangerous and dana replied saying....

11.43am "Yes it was causing the contractions! i knew there was sumthing up! I have bin on a drip to rehydrate me and i wil be having anti biotics and swabs till gone! x"

So thankfully baby and dana are ok, its jsut a infection. xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thanks for the updates Lana :hugs:

Poor Dana.. hugs hugs hugs and more hugs!!
Gosh the things that happen during pregnancy are insane! :hug:

So we are still waiting for the second April mummy!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Aawwww poor dana!! :(


I think i look too over dressed to go to the job centre :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Just think you will look a million times better than most people that turn up at the job centre.. every time I have been to the one in Lincoln I stick out like a sore thumb.. Some people clearly do not own mirrors :rofl::muaha: 

Ooo evil me Mwah ha ha ha ha! 

I am very bored!! There is nothing on tv.. I really need someone to be nice enough to buy me the WHOLE of CSI :rofl::cloud9:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Im wearing black leggins and black shoes and black dress and a black carigan ;) (i look like a goth) :rofl: but im wearing pink make up and pink head band and pink earrings and pink braclets :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Nothing wrong with that sweetie! 
I wear a lot of leggings and dresses when I go out.. and now I have all my belonging back from Leicester I can wear accessories again :happydance: 

My mum was in bed STILL asleep haha.. now I feel bad because I woke her up :blush:

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Afternoon Ladies,

Aww poor Dana, wonder if infection was before or after her waters broke, hopefully she'll be sorted out.

Chel no sure you'll read back this far but forgot to mention last post, so glad little amy is doing so well, she;ll be home before you know it, I reckon before her due date comes along.

I'm still getting period pains, and they are coming and going, I'm not sure what to make of them tbh. HMMMMMM,, I think will just wait and see how feel tonight got MW first thing tomor AM so she might be able to shed some light, they are defo coming and going andseem to have a peak, but they're not regular.

FULL TERM TOMOR! :happydance: :dance: My boobs have grown even more this morning and my bra's really tight. I'm all on my toes with what's gonna happen next and when!

Have fun down at jobcentre, I used to hate going there, lol I'm such a snob! LOL 

Navarababe: you will be entitiel to a surestart grant if your on income support, and your income support will go up when you have a baby! I'm not sure what else your entitled too I don't know if hans mternity grant i the same as the surestart one? Plus you'll be entitle to child tax credit and child benefit once lil bundle arrives!

Hugs to all, xxxx


----------



## navarababe

Han hun i just realised im under the 19th and the 24th, lol. Im due on the 24th April, not sure whats going on first page, its confused me :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

navarababe said:


> Han hun i just realised im under the 19th and the 24th, lol. Im due on the 24th April, not sure whats going on first page, its confused me :rofl:

You are in bold on the 19th because you are Danas text buddy.. Han did it so that if any of us went to hospital etc etc we would all know who to turn to for updates 

xx


----------



## navarababe

Tuna and salad cream girls? Safe to eat ONE tin? im starvinggggggggggggg :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

ahhh right, i remember now...."DOH" sorry girls


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Quickest appoinment EVER!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Oh I missed that bit, I've got no text buddy! hehe :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

We need to get you one then SS! :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

navarababe said:


> Tuna and salad cream girls? Safe to eat ONE tin? im starvinggggggggggggg :rofl:

Haha.. 

Yes you are fine to eat it hun!
I'm going to be having a tuna and salad cream sandwich in a moment :cloud9:

And now I've just put on the sex and the city movie.. ahh bliss!! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: its yummmmmmmmy


----------



## HannahGraceee

Your allowed to eat 2 tins or tuna or a large tuna steak a week :)


----------



## navarababe

ohhhh im going to get addicted now lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I LOVE MILK BOTTLES! X


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I LOVE CHERRYADE!! 

It is my new addiction.. I currently have a bright pink tongue haha :happydance::cloud9:

Might as well get used to eating/drinking rubbish for the next four weeks! (I refuse to believe I will go over due!!! haha)

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im giving up eating crap the day after bubs is born :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yep me too Han.. 
I will have a treat every once in a while but other than that I'll be a good little mummy.. that wants to be yummy :happydance::rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wanna be a drop dead Yummy Mummy :) x


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girls *waves*

Gosh, it seems like I've not been here forever... and now I've arrived I'm gonna have to rush off again 'cause you've all made me want tuna sandwiches dammit!

I'm so bored lately... I might go buy myself lots of DVDs... anyone got suggestions of boxsets or films that will stop me wanting to stick pins in my eyes for excitement?! 

Hope everyone's ok - just caught the post about Dana, so hoping she's ok and whoever is her TB send her my love and stuff when you're in contact (she was meant to be my TB too... but never sent me her number, doh!)


----------



## lyndsey3010

Hi girls!

Wow is there any more news on Dana, I read back a bit and saw she was at the hospital today anyway, have I missed anything else?

I had mw again yesterday, still small so off to the hospital tomorrow for a scan. She told me that she thinks i am going to surprise everyone by having a big baby even though i am measuring small. She thinks my small measurement is down to the fact that i am tall and i have a "bucket like pelvis!!!!" I prefer to say I have wider hips!

Pink-cabbage - 24 is the best tv programme in the world, there are 7 series (6 available on dvd) so if you have never seen before, I can promise you, its the best series EVER. i am so in love with Jack Bauer, season 7 is on tv at the moment and its tonight. swoon swoon. House is also great, Life is great, for trash you can't beat a bit of Gossip Girl. Not that I watch much tv............. :rofl:

My OH had a dream last night that i was in labour, he was bitterly disappointed when he woke up this morning and I wasn't!

Owwwwwwwww my back hurts!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I went on another mission to find my missing ring.. I have now searched through EVERY place it could be.. so unless it is in the attic then it will be lost forever.. sob sob! I'm not crazy enough to go in the attic and I don't think Dan will appreciate me asking him to go on a crazy mission to find it :cry:

I need more food now to cheer me up 

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I went on another mission to find my missing ring.. I have now searched through EVERY place it could be.. so unless it is in the attic then it will be lost forever.. sob sob! I'm not crazy enough to go in the attic and I don't think Dan will appreciate me asking him to go on a crazy mission to find it :cry:
> 
> I need more food now to cheer me up
> 
> xx

oh no, did you lose it when moving?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

lyndsey3010 said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I went on another mission to find my missing ring.. I have now searched through EVERY place it could be.. so unless it is in the attic then it will be lost forever.. sob sob! I'm not crazy enough to go in the attic and I don't think Dan will appreciate me asking him to go on a crazy mission to find it :cry:
> 
> I need more food now to cheer me up
> 
> xx
> 
> oh no, did you lose it when moving?Click to expand...

Noo.. it is a big one that I wear on nights out.. my bit of bling :rofl: 
But I remember wearing it for my friends 21st party in January and I know I brought it home.. I realised the other day I hadn't seen it in a while.. and now it is officially missing!! 

Oh my god.. My princess just started dancing to the really annoying cadburys advert (the one with the freaky kids and their freaky eyebrows and the balloon.. evil evil!!) 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Where did you get this ring from? x


----------



## jenny_wren

i hate that advert lol

i've got over 120 baby grows!!:blush:
thats not including sleepsuits!!

ive just sorted out all her clothes
and i swear im actually never going to
need to wash them i can just throw
them out there's that many!!!
:rofl::rofl:

and my bouncers just arrived 
only the changing mat left
and im done!! :happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

what is a babygrow? :|.. whats the diffrence?


----------



## jenny_wren

baby grows, onsies, vests ... same thing!

sleepsuits are long sleeved and legged...
grows have short or no sleeves and legs
i think?!?!

and thats just the 0-6 months stuff!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

you should see the amount of normal
daytime clothes shes got!! :blush:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> baby grows, onsies, vests ... same thing!
> 
> sleepsuits are long sleeved and legged...
> grows have short or no sleeves and legs
> i think?!?!
> 
> and thats just the 0-6 months stuff!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> you should see the amount of normal
> daytime clothes shes got!! :blush:
> 
> xx​

:rofl: Just says vests jen other wise your confuse me! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha Han the ring is only from peacocks but I don't think they sell it any more. 
River Island sell a pink one just like it but I don't want a blooming pink one!

Gosh Jen how much stuff?!?! haha
I'm waiting for people to give me girlie clothes or to buy them for us :muaha:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

The pink flower one? x


----------



## jenny_wren

most of her stuff is second hand
or were presents ......
we've only spent about 200 ish
on clothes and we've got thousands!!
only actually spent about 500 quid on baby
stuff most of it was thrown at us as soon
as we told people they were like 'good take 
this it's taking up room!!'

:rofl::happydance::rofl:

hehehe

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I have been given tons of boys stuff, but i have no idea if its a boy or a girl yet so..


----------



## jenny_wren

make some money out of it 
if its a girl

:rofl:

*sunday carboot *

lol

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY!! :cloud9: 

My dad did a charity carboot sale last sunday, and my sister walked up the road to give my dad some tea, and she said there were these LUSH cupcakes theres :):) :cloud9: x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yeah Han that is the one.. but mine was silver. 

I honestly think Dan and I have personally spent £200 at the most! And that is including pram and car seat. 

His sister has bought us loads and loads, his family have given us lots as has mine and his mum and step dad bought us her play gym.. 

Here it is.. 

https://www.elc.co.uk/content/img/product/113377_ma.jpg

:happydance:

I know we will spend more once she is here, especially on clothes and essentials (nappies etc) and toys. :cloud9:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Hi my loves
I am back...tired but back here and glad of it. Its been a weird 24 hours and I am updating my journal with the whole thing! In a way I am glad labour didn't happen but not so pleased that I have had contractions, because I thought I would deal with them better and trust me they hurt! 
Missed you all! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Yeah Han that is the one.. but mine was silver.
> 
> I honestly think Dan and I have personally spent £200 at the most! And that is including pram and car seat.
> 
> His sister has bought us loads and loads, his family have given us lots as has mine and his mum and step dad bought us her play gym..
> 
> Here it is..
> 
> https://www.elc.co.uk/content/img/product/113377_ma.jpg
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I know we will spend more once she is here, especially on clothes and essentials (nappies etc) and toys. :cloud9:
> 
> xx

If see one on my travels one day, ill buy it and spend it you :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Hi my loves
> I am back...tired but back here and glad of it. Its been a weird 24 hours and I am updating my journal with the whole thing! In a way I am glad labour didn't happen but not so pleased that I have had contractions, because I thought I would deal with them better and trust me they hurt!
> Missed you all! xxx

Im so glad your ok hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


MISSED YOU!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

4,2001 check me out ;) x


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Hi my loves
> I am back...tired but back here and glad of it. Its been a weird 24 hours and I am updating my journal with the whole thing! In a way I am glad labour didn't happen but not so pleased that I have had contractions, because I thought I would deal with them better and trust me they hurt!
> Missed you all! xxx

hey honey!! how are you??? i cant believe you didnt txt me :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Hi my loves
> I am back...tired but back here and glad of it. Its been a weird 24 hours and I am updating my journal with the whole thing! In a way I am glad labour didn't happen but not so pleased that I have had contractions, because I thought I would deal with them better and trust me they hurt!
> Missed you all! xxx

glad to have you back 
:hugs: :hugs:

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Glad you are home Dana :hugs::hugs:
What did the consultant say about induction?

Haha thanks Han! :happydance:
I like my cheap bling :blush:

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies how u all doing?
Glad your ok Dana!! Xx

Been shopping today for the flat went and got blinds for all the windows and all the paint and stuff so its moving along! Starting to paint tomorrow!! Whoopie!!!

xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Welcome back Dana! Glad everything is ok and your LO has a little longer to cook
x


----------



## mama2b

danapeter36 said:


> Hi my loves
> I am back...tired but back here and glad of it. Its been a weird 24 hours and I am updating my journal with the whole thing! In a way I am glad labour didn't happen but not so pleased that I have had contractions, because I thought I would deal with them better and trust me they hurt!
> Missed you all! xxx

Glad your ok, not so good about the contractions !! Are they really awful ? xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Welcome back Dana, we have been so worried, you scared me last night cause I was just thinking any minute this could happen now, how do we really know? anyway glad your back safe and sound but it sounds like you need to sit back and get plenty of rest x x :hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

think i just lost some of my plug!!
not entirely sure but it cant be
anything else ... :dohh: :blush:

wasn't the most pleasant thing to 
look at ... anyone else lost any yet?!?!

xx​


----------



## navarababe

Welcome back dana hun, glad everything is ok :hugs: missed ya

i havent lost any plug yet, but then im only 34weeks nearly, so prob wouldnt happen till about ur kinda time. Type it in youtube or google to see what it looks like


----------



## jenny_wren

just thinking it cant be anything else
there wasn't loads but a fair amount ...
no blood or anything though so im not
tooooo worried could be weeks yet ...
soon know if i go into labour lol
:rofl:

just wondering if im the only one lol

:hugs:

xx​


----------



## sam*~*louize

glad your ok dana, look after yourself!

i should go on benefits, just decided, i work full time and will get £117 or whatever mat pay stands at at the moment!

my plug is stll intact, but as lana said we're only 33-34 so little behind you


----------



## MelanieSweets

sammielouize said:


> glad your ok dana, look after yourself!
> 
> i should go on benefits, just decided, i work full time and will get £117 or whatever mat pay stands at at the moment!
> 
> my plug is stll intact, but as lana said we're only 33-34 so little behind you

Sammie i am the same pay wise its so unfair lol ..i work full time too, i can hardly claim anything all cause fiance is minted .. darn it ! x :hissy:


----------



## jenny_wren

i am lol
no point in passing up free monies!!
:happydance::happydance:
i've never claimed anything before
and now im like gimme gimme gimme!!
:rofl:

lol dammit .... wheres all my early april mummys!!

:hugs:

xx​


----------



## sam*~*louize

i wish they took into account your outgoings. OH is earning good too but that pays our mortgage. Not wanting to offend benefits but stat pay is pants!

then childcare costs - ouch - £145 a week! I work in a nursery lol


----------



## jenny_wren

lol discount!! :rofl:

and benefits in general
aren't great but they help
my oh is the only one working
and theres alot we cant get 
because he earns about £40
a month too much to claim certain things!!

but atleast we've been housed ...
:happydance:

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

You always get less when ur in a couple, which ok fine fair enough there is two of you but still u shud get more i think!
I have had to appeal my maternity allowance cos they said i werent entitled to it when i am, so am entitled to income support...u can claim more when baby comes along cant you?xx


----------



## navarababe

Yay im back on :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

mz_jackie86 said:


> You always get less when ur in a couple, which ok fine fair enough there is two of you but still u shud get more i think!
> I have had to appeal my maternity allowance cos they said i werent entitled to it when i am, so am entitled to income support...u can claim more when baby comes along cant you?xx

yea quite a bit more!!
:happydance:

x​


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey jenny, 

What did it look like, I think I lost my 'pretend' plug, ie not my show which I think is where the blood comes in! Man you spent loads, lol we've not spent anything really lol! But I know will all change once baby here and we know what colour we are!

Dana, glad your back and both baby and you still attached. Don't beat yourself up about contractions, tension and fear make it alot worse and I imagine cos it was a bit prem you were probably more anxious than you would be in 'normal' labour. Plus there's pain relief when it's time! Have you got a tens machine. I would highly recommend them sweetkins!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Jenny: What did it look like, I think I lost my 'pretend' plug, ie not my show which I think is where the blood comes in! Man you spent loads, lol we've not spent anything really lol! But I know will all change once baby here and we know what colour we are!

Dana: glad your back and both baby and you still attached. Don't beat yourself up about contractions, tension and fear make it alot worse and I imagine cos it was a bit prem you were probably more anxious than you would be in 'normal' labour. Plus there's pain relief when it's time! Have you got a tens machine. I would highly recommend them sweetkins!


----------



## Shinning_Star

OOPs, don't know how that happened?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Jen.. I've been losing mine in little bits.. looks like white snot :rofl:
When I told my mum she thought I was going to go into labour then and there :rofl: .. but that is because she never lost her plug.. the doctors had to get rid of it haha!

I keep being told to go into labour before this weekend.. my uncle and his family are over from Germany and I haven't seen him since I was like 10 so he wants to see his great niece! Impatient people!!

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL how inconsiderate! haha! How long they over for?


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi girls.
Sorry I haven't been on since yesterday morning (my time).

I have been at the doc/hospital. Was having labor pains yesterday so I went it to get checked. They decided they were not going to stop it....Marissa had other plans. I have't dialated anymore than I was. They called it a non-progressive labor. That's where you go through the pains and emotions but don't dialate or efface. Doc said I can be that way up to week 39 then if so, they will induce me.

Good news.....I can stop this horrible medication after Saturday (my baby shower).:happydance:

I just want to have her...........SOON!!!

How is everyone??????

Any news on Dana?????
My computer is being a bitch so I can barely get it to let me post much less read the 20 or so pages I have missed.

:hug:


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Jen.. I've been losing mine in little bits.. looks like white snot :rofl:
> When I told my mum she thought I was going to go into labour then and there :rofl: .. but that is because she never lost her plug.. the doctors had to get rid of it haha!
> 
> I keep being told to go into labour before this weekend.. my uncle and his family are over from Germany and I haven't seen him since I was like 10 so he wants to see his great niece! Impatient people!!
> 
> xx

:rofl::rofl:
mine was yellowy and snot like
im not going to think too much into it
rather just wait until my waters break!!

how dare you not go into labour!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## Shinning_Star

Don't think it's your comp hun think they havign trouble with site, it's a bit slow something about changing servers or something message at top of screen.

Aww, lil marissa stayin put then, just wants to keep you on your toes, hehe!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Jenny me too I'm trying so hard not to think about it all, but worrying over where my son gonna be at the tme and if they'll be someone to have him in time makes it soo much worse, HOnestly I'm worse this time round than I was with my son. 

Thats kinda what i figured though until waters go, lol nothing is definate, and progres will be slow, so when waters do go if they go (had them ruptured at hosp last time) then I'll panic like hell!haha


----------



## jenny_wren

Shinning_Star said:


> OOPs, don't know how that happened?

:rofl:
like yellow jelly snot
no blood wasn't really thick either
pretend plug sounds good to me!!
i dont think ive spent that much tbh
most of it was spent on new furniture
and bottles and what not
i did spend about 80 quid on toiletries
and nappies the other day too :blush:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

Shinning_Star said:


> Jenny me too I'm trying so hard not to think about it all, but worrying over where my son gonna be at the tme and if they'll be someone to have him in time makes it soo much worse, HOnestly I'm worse this time round than I was with my son.
> 
> Thats kinda what i figured though until waters go, lol nothing is definate, and progres will be slow, so when waters do go if they go (had them ruptured at hosp last time) then I'll panic like hell!haha


me too lol :rofl:
although known my luck i'll have
wet myself instead!!
but ive got everything packed
and prepared pretty much
so im readyish :happydance:

xx​


----------



## mellllly

I been losing bits of my plug for a couple of weeks now!
Everyone thinks she is gonne make her appearance next week! I hope soo, I am soo fed up now

I am all ready for her! x


----------



## JeffsWife07

Shinning_Star said:


> Don't think it's your comp hun think they havign trouble with site, it's a bit slow something about changing servers or something message at top of screen.
> 
> Aww, lil marissa stayin put then, just wants to keep you on your toes, hehe!

Yeah, I just found out it's the site.
I'm putting my hospital bag, make-up bag, & Marissa's car seat in the trunk of the car so it will be with us at all times.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww, all us anxious april mummies, man who is gonna be next. LOL! haha Got to be me melllly or jenny by rights haha!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girls ;) x


----------



## mellllly

Shinning_Star said:


> Aww, all us anxious april mummies, man who is gonna be next. LOL! haha Got to be me melllly or jenny by rights haha!

Agreed! lol


----------



## jenny_wren

Shinning_Star said:


> Aww, all us anxious april mummies, man who is gonna be next. LOL! haha Got to be me melllly or jenny by rights haha!

bet its not though
bet its one of the girlies
due after the 20th or something!!
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## chel27

evening everyone :happydance: my gorgeous lil girl is breastfeeding a bit more and took a bottle last night :happydance: im so excited!!!! yet still getting told not to expect her home till my due date and anything before is a bonus :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: dont think i can take much more.

how are all you lovely pregnant ladies doing?


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> evening everyone :happydance: my gorgeous lil girl is breastfeeding a bit more and took a bottle last night :happydance: im so excited!!!! yet still getting told not to expect her home till my due date and anything before is a bonus :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: dont think i can take much more.
> 
> how are all you lovely pregnant ladies doing?

Hiya Chell Bell Hell Kell Leeel ;) 

Awww im sure little amy can come home soon hun x, i cant bealive by the time its my due date amy will be about a month! :shock: :hugs::hugs:

Hope your ok - Only a quick message as im going to bed in a min 

NIGHT GIRLSS!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ok im on here for the next 18 mins, dad said he would let me watch eastenders if i gave him the laptop but he didnt think i would actually do it :rofl: x


----------



## mz_jackie86

hi girls u ok?
wot u up 2??


----------



## mummy to be

Hi there ladies :) How are you all?
I am soooo bored today!! Already and it is only 9.30am here lol :)


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey hun.
I'm trying to clean the house, get everything ready for the baby shower, and do 2 weeks worth of college work all by Saturday.


----------



## mummy to be

Oh your baby shower is this weekend right? 
Mine is next weekend hehe. 
How are you feeling babe?


----------



## JeffsWife07

Yeah, it's Saturday.:happydance:

I'm doing better. I get to come off of the medication Saturday and doc said if I go in to active labor they will not stop it.:happydance: She also said I can have sex again after Saturday and do what ever I want cause Marissa should be here in a week or so.:cloud9:

How r u?


----------



## Janisdkh

weee hf sweetie! Mine is the 21st :D 

Well we decided to do his room this week because of the fact that I have GD and hes coming early. They induce here 36-37 weeks so im sure itll be around there. Im so excited to finally work on it yey! Hubby knows im so down today because of the GD and he picked me up with that idea :)

now I gotta read back to see how Dana is. I wonder if I missed anything


----------



## JeffsWife07

Post pics hun.
I love looking at nursery pics.:happydance:

Sorry to hear about the GD but at least you will have your lil prince in a few weeks.:hugs:


----------



## Janisdkh

Will do and thank you babes :D

Are you taking lots of picts of the shower? i always want tuns of picts but whenever my hubby or parents do the pict taking they take so little hehe


----------



## JeffsWife07

Def hun.
I love pics and I've told my brother he is in charge of pics & I better have tons.:happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

oh wow Janisdkh our baby showers are on the same day :) 

I have just started on Layla's nursery :) it is not finished still got change table and a few other things to come but it is almost there... the room is soooo big compared to what she used to have at the old house. 

We bought a video Camera (cam-corder) top of the line JVC and it arrived yesterday woot woot so we will be able to take plenty of footage of our daughter and send it home to the family :) hehehe woot woot. 

Wow Chas.. not long and you will have Marissa.. i am very jealous!! I want Layla soon as well :( What can i do to have her here..... safely of course.... :(


----------



## JeffsWife07

I really don't know what to tell you hun.

I cleaned the house from top to bottom and that didn't do anything to me.
I went to church last Thursday night and went in to labor a few hours later.:rofl:

I think it was the bumpy road I traveled over. Got a bumpy road you can ride over???

Next week (after I finish with my college work) I plan to clean more and have a lot of sex. Do you know of anything else that can put me back in to labor????

:hug:


----------



## mummy to be

Ummmm no i dont sorry babe i have just been told heaps and heaps of sex :) hehehehe


----------



## JeffsWife07

:rofl:
Sounds good to me.
I cried when they told me I couldn't have sex for 2 weeks.:rofl:

But, if I had to I could do without for Marissa.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

28 days!
4 weeks!
SCARY STUFF!!​
And a happy 36 weeks to all the other 8th April Mummies! :cloud9:

I had a bigggg freak out last night.. I was like Dan oh my god we are going to be parents.. what if she doesn't like me, what if she is a daddies girl and does nothing but cry around me!?!?! :blush: 

The thoughts that go around in my head make me so blooming paranoid! :baby:

Happy 37 weeks to shinning!! 

Come on babies.. time to start popping!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hahahahaha that is cute Queeny!! i had the same thoughts the other day and called Allan (who was at work) in tears cause she might hate me. She might not like me or love me, or want to be around me..... Allan told me that i was being silly and who couldnt love or like me... and she was she that she would love me.... i was just being emtional and silly lol... but i think we all have thosse worries babe....

Your going to be a excellent mummy!!!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cake: HAPPY 36 WEEKS TO EVERY 8TH OF APRIL GIRL!!!! :) :cake: 


+

:cake: HAPPY 37(FULLTERMNESS) TO YOU SS! :cake:


----------



## mellllly

HannahGraceee said:


> :cake: HAPPY 36 WEEKS TO EVERY 8TH OF APRIL GIRL!!!! :) :cake:
> 
> 
> +
> 
> :cake: HAPPY 37(FULLTERMNESS) TO YOU SS! :cake:

Ditto to what Hannah said!

I am full term tomorrow - scary huh! I still cant believe how quick it has come around!

What are you all up to today then? x


----------



## navarababe

omg im soooooooooo tired

Happy 36weeks to u april mummies due on the 8th :happydance: 

And happy fullterm SS not long now :happydance: I cant wait till i get to tht stage


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have my 36 week midwife appoinment today, i was surposed to get my bloods done at 34 week one, but my normal midwfe wasnt there and i didnt get it done! I like it when i get my bloods done cos marc always takes care of me cos i might feel"Faint" :rofl:

I dont no what time hes coming today, i shall ring him in a min :happydance:

How are you all today?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww only 3 weeks & 1 days Lana!!

I was asleep and my phone is on loud because Dan is fed up of me missing his calls when it is on silent whooops :blush: .. so it woke me up and it was my landlord and I accidentally ended the call.. and I've been waiting for him to ring! haha :dohh:

What kind of rude person rings before midday anyway! I was happily sleeping and I won't get back to sleep now :gun::coffee:

Watching Jezza again.. some people clearly need to keep their willies in their pants!! 

I have my 36 week appointment tomorrow.. I'm hoping I won't have to have my bloods taken.. Dan can't take time off work and ugh even thinking about them makes me feel sick!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i was watching Jezza too, but just remembered im missing americas next top model :) 

i watch it every day at 10 :);) x


----------



## navarababe

ive got to tidy out my hall cupboard cause when we moved in here we used it as a dumping ground etc lol, now it needs cleaned out so i can put more stuff in it but a bit more tidyier haha. Im knackered already. Then i need to tidy spare room (which my sister was meant to help me with last night!!!) as theres a bed getting delivered today and its to go in there, (there goes my nursuary) Just MEGA pissed off with my sister so is sooooooooooo f*cking LAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy::hissy:


----------



## jenny_wren

im watching it now lol
bunch of idiots!!
most of them are actually
really ugly !! :dohh:

happy 36 weeks girlies
:happydance:
and congrats to shinning
:happydance:

and ashy i get paranoid freak
out moments too!
:hugs:
and all girls are daddys girls!!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope the tidying goes well today Lana! :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> im watching it now lol
> bunch of idiots!!
> most of them are actually
> really ugly !! :dohh:
> 
> happy 36 weeks girlies
> :happydance:
> and congrats to shinning
> :happydance:
> 
> and ashy i get paranoid freak
> out moments too!
> :hugs:
> *and all girls are daddys girls!!!*
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​

Not me im a mummys girl :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

& Ohh and did i tell you about my dream last night?

Well, i had the baby, Labour took forever! but had no pain relif :) but the baby was taken away from me and i didnt no where it when, then like 12 hours later i went in to my mums room and the baby was in the moses basket next to my mums bed :|.. i tried to pick it up but it had very fat legs lol & it was a little boy lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm watching axe the agent now :happydance:

Oooo 36 week bump pic.. 

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/SDC10435.jpg

Droppage much?! Oh yeshhh!! :baby:

I can't wait to meet my baby girl :cloud9::cloud9:

xx

Han what a weird dream!!!! 
Jen I'm not a Daddies girl either.. Mummies girl all the way!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

ill take one today, cos i have no idea how to put the one from my mums camra on here :| :rofl: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohhh & LOVELY BUMP hunn :hugs: x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha thanks sweetie! :hugs:

I'm starting to feel like a whale :rofl:
Like when I need to sit up in bed I feel like a whale on a beach.. stranded and trying to roll :blush::rofl:

I wonder if any April mummies will pop because of the March full moon. 
I'm so excited for someone to give birth :dance:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I said to marc, i would love it when it go to the MW and she says your having full blown contractions :rofl: 

My belly keeps going in weird shapes? 
Like a donut :|..


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I hope you don't mean with a hole in the middle :rofl:
Ahh my brain thinks of some funny things!
It will just be baby moving about sweetie.. doughnuts, mountains.. they just like to make funny shapes!

I keep getting random crampy pains but I think it is just baby engaging! .. shall have to find out tomorrow (Knowing my luck I will go to the mw and she will tell me baby hasn't engaged at all!) 

I should get some breakfast.. give me a few hours whilst I try and whale it out of bed :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh it does look like a whole in the middle :|... like dips in the middle


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:shock::shock::-s:shock:

Scary stuff!

I'm just laid here poking my belly trying to get my lazy girl to move! She is such a little attention seeker :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think my bubs is either back to back, or side to side :| :(:cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

or theres two! :rofl: one on each side :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

I think you would know if there was two!!!! 
We will have four weeks Han so it is all okay.. they can wriggle about as much as they want to! 

Mine is laid on her left hand side.. so my right hand side is now being kicked haha!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: 
I hate marc


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

What has he done Hany?!
:hug::hug::hug:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

he thinks its ok to call me swear words, ITS NOT! im in the kitchen now, and have been for the past 20 mins now! hes a prick! :hissy: ive told him to go home, and he is - im sick and tired of being treated like this! hes gonna be a dad and he needs to realise that.
+ He thinks its not importannt for him to come to the antinatal classes and midwife apponments with me! :hissy: HES IS A WANKER!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Massive hugs sweetie! :hug:

You don't deserve any of this.. why call you swear words, you are a fantastic lady and he needs to realise that!! 
Of course it is important for him to be there, you need all the support you can get.. if I lived closer I would come with ya!! 

Good for you not standing for any sh*t!!! 
Now get your bike out!! :bike: :muaha:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

were talking on facebook now :|..


----------



## HannahGraceee

i told him if he leaves at one, its over, and hes still going


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Is he still round your house then?!
What a blooming cheek!
Men need a slap round the head.. all of them!
They need to wake up and realise how truly fantastic us ladies are.. 
Does he not realise he is going to be a Daddy and needs to be a responsible adult!?

:hugs:

God men could never be the pregnant ones could they!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

9 mins to go.. lets see if he actually leaves..


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:hug::hug::hug:

Where on earth is everyone today?!?!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know! :|.. 

hes off facebook so im guessing hes left..


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:shock::shock::shock:
:gun::gun::gun:

Well I hope he has stayed hun!

I hope Dana is alright.. she has only posted the once since the other day!! 

xx


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey you two/three (as it would appear there's not many around...)

Hope you're all doing ok. 

*hugs* to Han - has he stopped bein' a numpty yet?! 

I can't believe you only have 4 weeks left either you two... that's madness! I reckon Ash is gonna go first... 

My ribs are hurting today, proper bad, all round the back. It just feels like I wanna crack them, or have someone walk on my back :(

Also, I'm really REALLY bored... I even started talking to the people on the TV this morning... I think I need to get out!


----------



## hayley x

Hellooo :) hope everyones okay!! Beccy, your fb status made me laugh :D 

I always though 'I cant wait to be 36 weeks then i'll be term the next week and it will be so close' but now im 36 weeks it seems forever away :(

Im gettin realli worried about the birth now... ne one else??

xxxx


----------



## pink_cabbage

Haha, thanks hun. Don't be offended that I deleted your comment though, it's just that I've not told anyone I'm pregnant... lol xx


----------



## hayley x

pink_cabbage said:


> Haha, thanks hun. Don't be offended that I deleted your comment though, it's just that I've not told anyone I'm pregnant... lol xx

:dohh::shock: oh no!! so sorry, i didnt know!!

I feel well bad now... sorry

](*,)

xxx


----------



## Janisdkh

mummy to be said:


> oh wow Janisdkh our baby showers are on the same day :)
> 
> I have just started on Layla's nursery :) it is not finished still got change table and a few other things to come but it is almost there... the room is soooo big compared to what she used to have at the old house.
> 
> We bought a video Camera (cam-corder) top of the line JVC and it arrived yesterday woot woot so we will be able to take plenty of footage of our daughter and send it home to the family :) hehehe woot woot.
> 
> Wow Chas.. not long and you will have Marissa.. i am very jealous!! I want Layla soon as well :( What can i do to have her here..... safely of course.... :(

Awww we will have to def get picts up around same time. As long as my parents hand me over the camera and not forget lol

Wee thats awesome. We decided yesterday to start the room this weekend. I am thrilled. He will only have a room for a few months though since we are moving. (Hopes)


----------



## Janisdkh

Wow hannah how are you doing??? Did he end up leaving??


----------



## HannahGraceee

nope he didnt leave, i didnt think he would hes all words no actions


----------



## mellllly

I am being taken out for dinner tonight!! Cant make up my mind what I want though
I am thinking Chiquetos??? hmmmmm!

Thought I would update my bump pic - I am HUGE:
 



Attached Files:







t 37 weeks b.jpg
File size: 93.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nataliecn

Is it still only Chel27 from us April Mummies that has had the baby!?
I'm so surprised... It seems the other months have had so many early babies.
I hope it's not a sign that all of ours are gonna wanna stick around past the 40week mark!


----------



## jenny_wren

WOW MELLY!! :cloud9:
what a gorgeously huge bump !!

ive sooo got to take a pic now!!
:happydance:

chiquetos?!?!

xx​


----------



## navarababe

Hey all, how is everyone? ive tidied the WHOLE house, and went in bath just to make sure i wasnt gonna be crippled 2nite in my bed, so hopefully that losens up all the sore bones and muscles. i done it to surprise my sis, ive made her think im being lazy and just watching tele lol. So she'll be surprised when she comes home and finds it all done. 

She better be greatful :rofl:

Glad marc didnt go anywhere han, he sounds like he needs a right kick up the ass to show him whos boss LOL!!


----------



## jenny_wren

nataliecn said:


> Is it still only Chel27 from us April Mummies that has had the baby!?
> I'm so surprised... It seems the other months have had so many early babies.
> I hope it's not a sign that all of ours are gonna wanna stick around past the 40week mark!

still only chel!!

i had a dream the other night
you were next though!!
if that counts!! :dohh:

obviously april babys are
lazy and dont wanna come out!!
:hissy:

xx​


----------



## navarababe

awww melly thats a lovely bump, nice and round :)


----------



## mellllly

jenny_wren said:


> WOW MELLY!! :cloud9:
> what a gorgeously huge bump !!
> 
> ive sooo got to take a pic now!!
> :happydance:
> 
> chiquetos?!?!
> 
> xx​


I feel like a whale! 

Its a mexicanhttps://www.chiquito.co.uk/

You never been? xx


----------



## nataliecn

jenny_wren said:


> nataliecn said:
> 
> 
> Is it still only Chel27 from us April Mummies that has had the baby!?
> I'm so surprised... It seems the other months have had so many early babies.
> I hope it's not a sign that all of ours are gonna wanna stick around past the 40week mark!
> 
> still only chel!!
> 
> i had a dream the other night
> you were next though!!
> if that counts!! :dohh:
> 
> obviously april babys are
> lazy and dont wanna come out!!
> :hissy:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

:rofl: I wouldn't mind being next. Works for me! I'm full term in 2 days :happydance: so anytime after that, LO is more than welcome to come!!! hahah.

i just can't believe it... 11 days into march and there is already 27 babies... and only 1 april baby! jeez. stubborn little brats!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Lol at stubburn!!!


Wow melllll beautiful belly <3 I think a chain is going to start soon with the april babies. As soon as the next one goes I think many of us are going..


----------



## jenny_wren

mellllly said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> WOW MELLY!! :cloud9:
> what a gorgeously huge bump !!
> 
> ive sooo got to take a pic now!!
> :happydance:
> 
> chiquetos?!?!
> 
> xx​
> 
> 
> I feel like a whale!
> 
> Its a mexicanhttps://www.chiquito.co.uk/
> 
> You never been? xxClick to expand...

nope never heard of it
im a chinese girly myself
:cloud9:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

i said as soon as one of us pops
its gonna cause a domino affect!!
either that or we'll have loads of us
giving birth in the space of a week!!
all 70 odd lol
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## Janisdkh

Mmm gotta love me some Chinese food :D :D I go every weekend :D My parents just come over pick me up and we go.


----------



## Janisdkh

jenny_wren said:


> i said as soon as one of us pops
> its gonna cause a domino affect!!
> either that or we'll have loads of us
> giving birth in the space of a week!!
> all 70 odd lol
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> xx​

Yep I think that is going to happen. Even some early april babies too.


----------



## nataliecn

As long as the 70 odd people come close to my due date.. i don't wanna be set back til like April 16th or anything...
Selfish I know.. But I just can't bear an extra 2 weeks!


----------



## mellllly

I love chinese too - but I have that at the weekend LOL!
PIGGY!

I am in love with the BBQ Rib Wrap that Chiquetos do, mmmmm


----------



## Janisdkh

I wouldnt want to go over my dd.. I have two times and honestly dont like it.


----------



## jenny_wren

i cant bare the thought of another 2 weeks!!
:hissy:
and for the last couple of days ive been having the
feeling that somethings going to happen soon ...
probs wont but i can hope!! :blush:

and omg i really wanna do a bbq now!! grrrrr
weathers shite though 
:cry:

xx​


----------



## mellllly

I just had a look at March mummies and it looks like the majority came around the 20th February

So I think over this weekend people will start popping!


----------



## nataliecn

Oh gosh I hope I'm one of them!!!!!! LOL.
Well - us early April mum's are just hitting the full term mark this week... so hopefully (fingers crossed) it means babies start coming!


----------



## mellllly

I really hope I am one too! I am ready for her now!
I am term tomorrow so anytime is great for me hehe

I think if I get any bigger I am going to topple over
I got huge feet and ankles from the swelling - Shrek Feet LOL


----------



## Janisdkh

With my Gd I think I have about 3 weeks or so to go. All depends on my body and the doctor. I do know htough I wont be going over my DD this time around. Good luck to everyone and grats on the full term mommies coming up!


----------



## Shinning_Star

WOW mellllly thats such a huge great bump! You don't look like a whale at all you all bump, it looks amazing! Mine has shrunk again BUT apparently I'm 3/5's engaged!!!(which is apparently unusual for second bubba!) Well baby is so my bump has shrunk! Cos all gone into my pelvis, the little so and so has turned again though and is now on my right hand side and slighlty back to back.

However the good news is the MW said it doesn't matter too much on the second, I also asked her if there is any truth in after five years the birth being like a first again and she said no! The tape measury bit I only measured 36 weeks, she said well that prob cos baby's heads gone down as I'd commented it on last week measuring 37.5 weeks. Then whilst looking for head she said oh yeah can't feel much head at all! But still put 3/5's engaged whihc isn't really far down, but obvs moreso than not at all!

She said baby doing really well and all ready for action! Gave me a wry smile, like I said in my full term post do you think she knows something I don't!

Hannah I hope you are mark are ok sweetie, honestly just take it easy and I hope he reaslises soon whats going on, cos you can't have all the nonsense after baby is born! 

Ditto again jenny, been kinda deep down feeling something gonna happen this weekend, but could all be wishful thinking.

OH today been sooooo irritable and then after got over that just needed to cry for no reason and then i nearly passed out cos thought I was gonna throw up, water in mouth and everything. I didn't mind, but hmmmm, My body is acting a bit strange!


----------



## pink_cabbage

hayley x said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Haha, thanks hun. Don't be offended that I deleted your comment though, it's just that I've not told anyone I'm pregnant... lol xx
> 
> :dohh::shock: oh no!! so sorry, i didnt know!!
> 
> I feel well bad now... sorry
> 
> ](*,)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Don't be silly, you weren't to know. It's ok - people aren't that observant anyway, so nobody's said anything :)


----------



## mellllly

Thanks Hun! I got MW appointment tomorrow at 3.40 havnt seen her in a few weeks as she was on holiday last week when I was meant to see her.

Is any ones elses hands, ankles and feet really swollen? Mine are really really bad today and got a huge headache, Should I be worried? Not ususally this bad, normally worse at night but it has been all day


----------



## Shinning_Star

If you have bad headache and swelling gone up past your ankles then yeah I'd call MW. With my first my swelling went right up to my knees, not good. 

You can tell by pressing on the skin and when skin goes white it should quickly go back to pink, or normal skin tone, if bad swelling it takes longer to ping back and can sometimes stay dented!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girls
Just been to the MW 
How are you all?


----------



## Shinning_Star

All good here, I had mw this morning. Hows things?


----------



## mellllly

Just rang the birthing unit and they said to pop in now and take wee sample etc.

Just waiting for Graham to get home (he took my car to work today grr)
I will update as soon as I am back - prob worrying about nothing but best to get it checked as not normally this bad! x


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone hope your all ok :)

I have just come back from work and im shattered !! I should of been there until 8pm but luckily had some cancellations :) otherwise id of been dead on my feet !

Has everyone had there antenatl classes ? Got mine tomorrow, please tell me you don't have to watch a dvd of the birth !!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Heya Ladies!!!

Been down the flat decorating with my mum, We have done the bathroom and the kitchen, but will do another coat on the kitchen 2moro!!
Started putting this in the kitchen cupboards to...its so excitin lol!!
But now i am such a cripple, im limping and everythin im in so much pain!!!
But hey ho its worth it to get the flat done!

How have u all been! What u getting up 2? xx


----------



## jenny_wren

mz_jackie86 said:


> Heya Ladies!!!
> 
> Been down the flat decorating with my mum, We have done the bathroom and the kitchen, but will do another coat on the kitchen 2moro!!
> Started putting this in the kitchen cupboards to...its so excitin lol!!
> But now i am such a cripple, im limping and everythin im in so much pain!!!
> But hey ho its worth it to get the flat done!
> 
> How have u all been! What u getting up 2? xx

i'm exactly the same!!
full of energy but i end up killing myself
can barely walk but i still end up scrubbing
the loo everyday!! :dohh:
got a new flat beginning of the month
and all ive done is clean and paint!!
but it's really starting to look good
and littleuns room is gorgeous :cloud9:

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

You got a 2 bed? Lucky girl!!
I wanna keep doin stuff cos my mum is helpin and starts work at 5pm so she wearin herself out bless her! But its knackering lol! 
It should be done by next week tho cos i got bout 10 friends comin over this weekend lol do help out!! Better stock up on bacon and bread!!
Have u moved in yet or decoratin first?


----------



## chel27

hi girls how are you all today?

i have just posted a video of lil amy in 3rd tri xxx

come on who's gunna be the next april mummy??


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Afternoon ladies! 
Just got back from seeing my Grandma and Granddad, it is their 50th wedding anniversary today! aww :cloud9:
On the way back in the car I started getting more crampy pains, and for some reason now I'm all nervous/on edge/snappy. 

Managed to speak to my Landlord and he has agreed to sort something out where the flat is concerned. I have no idea what but anything is better than nothing!! 

I'm going to continue with my ironing now.. baby clothes are SO hard to iron haha! 

I hope you are all okay 

:hugs:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

mz_jackie86 said:


> You got a 2 bed? Lucky girl!!
> I wanna keep doin stuff cos my mum is helpin and starts work at 5pm so she wearin herself out bless her! But its knackering lol!
> It should be done by next week tho cos i got bout 10 friends comin over this weekend lol do help out!! Better stock up on bacon and bread!!
> Have u moved in yet or decoratin first?

i have a 2 bed indeedy
privately rented though ...
council are giving us monies towards it
:happydance:
we moved in on the 1st and started
really cracking into it last weekend
just doing all the finishing touches atm
its a lovely huge flat as well lol
:happydance:

bacon sounds good right now!! :hissy:

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhh thats well good i didnt realise how much space i wud actually need til now lol but luckily i got alot of it!
The finishing touches are my favourite bit cant wait til i get to that stage!
I was guna go private aswell but a council place was offered to me so thought sod it ill take it lol!

I dnt even like bacon lol but u no what blokes are like when they do work...bacon must be on the menu lol!!!xxx


----------



## Laura--x

Would you girls be pissed off if your oh keeps 'prank' calling other girls??


----------



## nataliecn

Laura--x said:


> Would you girls be pissed off if your oh keeps 'prank' calling other girls??

probably.... it's kind of a form of flirting if you know the girls... and if it's always girls instead of random numbers.


----------



## chel27

Laura--x said:


> Would you girls be pissed off if your oh keeps 'prank' calling other girls??



BIG TIME!!!! why would sumone do that?


----------



## HannahGraceee

:|

Prank as in ringing them and pretending to be someone else? ect or just drop calling them?


----------



## Laura--x

HannahGraceee said:


> :|
> 
> Prank as in ringing them and pretending to be someone else? ect or just drop calling them?

Im not sure. A couple of times now when matt has phoned me it's been withheld, i don't normally answer numbers withheld or numbers i don't recognise but i did these 3 times because i was waiting for calls from college/hospital ect, and it's been him and i've asked why it's witheld and he says cus him and his mate nathan was pranking people last night. I was like so who u been pranking then, ya girlfriends (jokingly) and he said No mates, but girls yeah.

Now im like Urghhhhhhh. I feel really pissed off but he was like 'is that a problem then?' asif i shouldnt be bothered so i dunno if it's just me over reacting..


----------



## HannahGraceee

WTF!
I know hes 17ish, but hes gonna be a dad!!!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

I would be PISSED! 
Only cos my ex used to do that when i was wit him to his ex, he ended up gettin back with the girl and then kept prankin me!


----------



## Shinning_Star

I'd be pissed, why prank anyone anyway! Just annoying, but then maybe I'm just old! 


I guess the fact numbers withheld shows it was prob genuine immaturity rather than anything untoward!


----------



## Laura--x

Thankyou!! He's moaning at me for making sucha big deal of it!

Grr i wanna hit him !!!!! :hissy: 


I can't help it lately but im just so paranoid. Theres this girl on his msn right, and everytime he signs online as soon as he comes on she starts speaking to him. I never get to see what she says cus hes too far away, but everytime he signs on and shes on shes speaking to him! He says she likes his friend and she keeps talking to him telling him to say things to this friend for her and asking him questions about his friend and all this. I keep going on about her, like when he goes online i make comments like ' hows ya girl becca today then??' n all this, n he says to stop being stupid n all this but its really gettin 2 me :( he says i need to stop being paranoid that its me he loves n whatnot but i just don't believe him..


----------



## mz_jackie86

Try not to be paranoid hun i no its easier said than done but unless u think there is defo sumthin goin on its only guna cause problems!
You should tell him he needs to be more considerate tho!xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

I'd say don't worry about it, he's not being secretive about it, he's being open what more can you ask. It is possible to just be mates and like he says maybe she just has an interest elsewhere and wants advice. 

I don't think there's anything to read into hun, and appart from the immaturity of the whole praking situe, I'd just let it ride.


----------



## Laura--x

Yeah your right. I just can't help but be paranoid, and the little comments come out without my control lol seriously i can't help it! 

I just don't get why he has to act like such a nob at times and make himself look like a twat!!


----------



## Laura--x

When he comes online i really want to be just off with him cus of the pranking situation. Is that just me bein stupid and pathetic? :blush: i dont know why its annoyed me so much but it has x


----------



## mellllly

Im back! All ok xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Didn't realise you'd gone hunni, must have missed post. Did you go to MW to get checked out re swelling etc? Glad all ok anyway!


----------



## mellllly

Yep all fine, Checked BP and Wee sample - All ok xx


----------



## navarababe

Glad everythings ok melly hun x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Glad everything is ok mellly :) x


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girls, 

I actually got my arse in action and did something today - went to Tesco, haha! They were having some amazing sale on books though, so I bought a load... Now maybe I won't get so bored!

Everyone seems to be having man trouble today :( Sometimes it makes me glad to be single, haha! 

Oh, and I saw Mama2B's post about antenatal;



mama2b said:


> Has everyone had there antenatl classes ? Got mine tomorrow, please tell me you don't have to watch a dvd of the birth !!

I went to mine last Monday and the one before, and there was no DVD... so I don't think so, no. They did however have a moses basket in the middle of the room, with a baby in it, and a packet of fags. Random!


----------



## Janisdkh

Good to hear melly! Welcome back. Glad all is well. 

Yep I agree and to boot my hubby does things all last minute. I got a feeling we wont be doing anything special for our ten year this sunday :'(
Horrible to say but gosh.. :'( Can't help it


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww Hun
Happy 10 year for sunday :) x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww yeah wow ten years. congrats hunni!

Well girls I'm having constant period pains and they're making me wanna cry. I'm so tempted to get my tens out, but know it's not labour cos they not coming and going! Just bloody horrible!


----------



## jenny_wren

i get them too :cry:
period pains and bh
thats all ive been getting
oh and leg cramps and backache

haha i love being pregnant!!!!
grrrrrrrrrrrr :hissy:

i just keep having baths!!
and getting ear infections!!
hahaha :rofl:
but they work for a while!!

get the tens out i would!!
:hugs:

xx​


----------



## Janisdkh

Aww hun Im sorry your uncomfy. I know my cousin only had cramps with her 1st or second. Not sure


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah never had them with first preggers. They are horrible! if they were in waves I'd be convinced I was in labour. 

I've had period pains on and off for a few days and they've even had peaks, (which mw said was body gearing up and baby engaging.) but they've not been this painful. I'm afraid i'm not one for relaxing in baths so i don't think it wld help me, so I'm gonna stick to my wheat bag hedgehog!


----------



## jenny_wren

im just glad to be near the end
i've had a pretty easy pregnancy :blush:
touch wood
only started getting bad from about
30 weeks onwards
could be alot worse!!
im just glad its nearly over!
and its all a sign somethings happening!
:happydance:

i love wheatbags!! <3

xx​


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi ladies. :hi:
How is everyone today???

I am on :cloud9: and have to share with you all why....one of my online friends of about 4 or 5 years bought these outfits for Marissa and I got them today.:cloud9:

ok.....I'll be back on in a few, I need to take care of some things around here and I've got to read to catch up on everyone.

:hug:
 



Attached Files:







100_0159.jpg
File size: 88.7 KB
Views: 10









100_0161.jpg
File size: 92.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jenny_wren

i LOVE the baby grow!!
i want one just like that!!
:cloud9:

xx​


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww so cute, i was looking at a lovely little pair of pink dungarees from next this morning, were sooo cute. But seeing as we have no clue cldn;t pick them up!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww there soo cute :cloud9: x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww the outfits r cute!!!

Im in so much pain i hate feelin like this i cant move!!

I waiting for my bro to get in with the car cos i have to go tesco and buy stuff, cnt be assed to move!!!

Ohh ive started going to the toilet alot (no2) TMI sorry lol, where as before ive been lucky if i went once every 2 days, does that mean babies head is going down more?

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

I've no idea jackie, cld do.I'm completly confused and befuzzled by all these igns that cld be and might not be symptoms, LOL it's like ttc and 2 ww all over again!

Taken parcetamol they have eased it, but tummy sill tightening and a bit tender, i might be keeping an eye on these, lol well one can hope! lol

HOwever i think i am gonna go to bed, cos i'm very tired, and need rest catch you all tomor! 

hugs


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Awww the outfits r cute!!!
> 
> Im in so much pain i hate feelin like this i cant move!!
> 
> I waiting for my bro to get in with the car cos i have to go tesco and buy stuff, cnt be assed to move!!!
> 
> Ohh ive started going to the toilet alot (no2) TMI sorry lol, where as before ive been lucky if i went once every 2 days, does that mean babies head is going down more?
> 
> xx

I donno what it means, but ive been doing that at lot more too :rofl: :blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

all ive done the last couple of days is poo! :blush:
and mines engaged so must be baby moving down yea
... dont quote me on that though
plus they say your body has a clear out
a little before you go into labour!! :happydance:

obviously all our bodies are gearing up
so hopefully somethings should happen soon
for one of us!!

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ahhh man i do want ma baby but not within next 2 weeks lol i need to finish decoratin and i havent even washed any of its clothes! i dnt even have everythin! I really wish i was an organised person! Lol

Anyone see the thread on dummies guide to babies lol...i was cracking up at the photos!


----------



## navarababe

grrrrr im sooooooooooooooo pissed off with my ex again, hes been trying to act nice to me all day, we were on cam etc, hes been for bath and shaved etc, so i said "u going into ur mums i take it" he said no, so i thought he was staying in for the night. then he turned round and says "im going for fags and shopping" what a load of shite, his ex hes been sleeping with (i think) stays in same town as asda and his mums. Im not stupid, it just pisses me off why he thinks im a clown!!!!!!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww Lana babe seriously dont worry bout it!
Your way to good for him anyways!! xxx


----------



## navarababe

I just hate been made a fool out of, i cant even be bothered anymre, and maybe its just my mind playing games but i doubt it. 

Sorry for moaning all the time girls xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Thats what we r here for!

I no what u mean tho, even tho the truth would hurt it wud be better than bein lied to!!

Men are poo!!x


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Ahhh man i do want ma baby but not within next 2 weeks lol i need to finish decoratin and i havent even washed any of its clothes! i dnt even have everythin! I really wish i was an organised person! Lol
> 
> *Anyone see the thread on dummies guide to babies lol...i was cracking up at the photos!*

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Evening Ladies! 

Just got back from my antenatal class.. it was rather interesting!
She said to the whole class 'If you are due say.. 8th April.. expect to have your baby by 18th April' .. Dan and I were like ooo spooky haha.

& she said that if during labour contractions start to die down to start nipple stimulation.. tweek tweek :rofl:

I really need to write my birth plan.. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so I shall see if she will help me with it.. would definitely like a water birth.. if Dan and I had out own place I would love a water birth at home.. but I couldn't have one with all the family around. 

So many of you ladies are having niggles and signs.. someone has to pop soon!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock: 18th of april!, shall we just change our tickers now? :rofl: 
I so bet we have our babys on the same day even if not that 8th lol
OR me and jenny will, and that will be our first meeting, :rofl: "Sweat all over faces, puffed out, just had our babys" :rofl: great look! 

April babys loves april mummys worms cos they snuggly :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Oooo. Everyones finally having some possible signs of baby coming. Well I guess everyone but me. I guess now that the infections gone baby decided she wants to stay inside forever. I am not complaining though I could use an extra week or two after my due date to find an apartment. There has been NO help so far. Apparently here unless you have a baby you arent entitled anything but a night in a shelter. Hopefully will here back to see if I qualified for an apartment thats subsidized even with OH's credit not being great as they have 8 openings that we could move into all 2 bedrooms and there really nice split levels too. Maybe I will sign on tomorow and one of you will have started to go! I am off for the night though!

Bye girls.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive had no signs of baby! :(, im not even engaged! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> :shock: 18th of april!, shall we just change our tickers now? :rofl:
> I so bet we have our babys on the same day even if not that 8th lol
> OR me and jenny will, and that will be our first meeting, :rofl: "Sweat all over faces, puffed out, just had our babys" :rofl: great look!
> 
> April babys loves april mummys worms cos they snuggly :)


:rofl::rofl:
that would just be plain funny!!
the woman in day assessment unit
monday said i dont wanna see
you back until you're in labour
sounds like they love me!! :blush:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :shock: 18th of april!, shall we just change our tickers now? :rofl:
> I so bet we have our babys on the same day even if not that 8th lol
> OR me and jenny will, and that will be our first meeting, :rofl: "Sweat all over faces, puffed out, just had our babys" :rofl: great look!
> 
> April babys loves april mummys *worms *cos they snuggly :)
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> that would just be plain funny!!
> the woman in day assessment unit
> monday said i dont wanna see
> you back until you're in labour
> sounds like they love me!! :blush:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

:rofl:

You can tell by that post im rubbish at english and cant spell


----------



## chel27

hi girls!!! baby amy took a bottle this evening :happydance::happydance: and this morning she breastfed for 20 mins!! shes doing really well.

going to register her birth tomorrow 

how are you all?


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:
Any news of when shes coming home?

i had to show my mum the video of her cos shes so CUTE! :cloud9:

Im good thanks how are you? x


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello everyone, how ru all !? xx :cloud9: :hug:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls!

OH MY FRIGGIN GOD!!! I was in the car comin home and i was gettin this achy pain on my left side between my hip and top of my leg, then BAMMMMMMMMMM the worst FUCKING pain i have ever felt in m my life i was slappin my brothers arm yellin bless him he didnt no what to do but laugh lol!!
Got out the car and could barely walk...now its just like an ache!!
But oh my god seriously i duno what it was but if i cant cope with that how the flip flop am i meant to cope with labour seriously!!! I dunno if this post describes how painful it was lol but it was!!! xx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :happydance:
> Any news of when shes coming home?
> 
> i had to show my mum the video of her cos shes so CUTE! :cloud9:
> 
> Im good thanks how are you? x


no news yet hun, just keep being told "give her a couple of weeks and she will be there" grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr the frustration.

awww han your so sweet!!!

yea im ok thanks hun!! hows your bump feeling? bet you getting excited now, not long to go xxx


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> I showed my mum too... and then her friend came in and had a look as well, hehe. She is just too adorable =]
> 
> Ooh, that reminds me - I saw my first baby sheep of the year today, and I got so excited I just wanted to jump up and down going "Oh oh oh, look"... but nobody was with me... and I was on a bus so think I'd have looked a bit daft! It was soooo cute though, and it did this l'il skipping thing... hehe.
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone's ok. I think I've eaten my weight in cake and raw jelly today. Oops!


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies... 
That is great Chel that Amy is going so well :) Your sooo blessed!!!! 

I went shopping today cause Target is having a sale on Baby clothes and accessories so i went to spend up big but nothing really took my fancy.. i got a few things but not as much as i had aloud myself to get. So i went and bought myself a new hand bag and a few new shirts from Jay Jays and the Surf shop.... i got home and realised that not only did target leave the ink tags on most of Layla's clothes but the idiot at the surf shop left the ink thing on the inside of my new FOX handbag as well!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR friggen idiots!!!! So now i gotta drive all the way back (just over a hour away) so they can remove the tags!!! NOT IMPRESSED!!!!


----------



## princessttc

I hate that!!! IT happens so often now too!!!

I had to drive back all the way to a kmart 2 hours away to get the security tag they left on removed. The local one wouldnt do it for me even with a receipt for the product... Answer was "u have to go back to where u bought it from...":hissy:


----------



## mummy to be

stupid people!!! grrrrr i feel like beating them lol.... 

I have just taken some more belly pics eeeeeeppP!!!!!! i am uploading them now onto the laptop!!! Geebus lol

How are you feeling???

Here are the pics
 



Attached Files:







35weeks008-1[1].jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 2









35weeks006-2[1].jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 2


----------



## princessttc

im well, how are u!!!

Wow beautifull bump!!! mine is covered in stretchmarks:hissy:


----------



## mummy to be

awww thanks babe.... yes i am doing well.. hey i was thinking maybe we should swap mobile numbers incase anything happens to either of us!!! We can than update the girls on here. 

I am sure your bump is beautiful!!! Mine is starting to get more and more stretch marks but yeah :( Small price to pay for our bubbies :)


----------



## princessttc

yeah thats a good idea hun, do u have messenger? could chat on their too!!!
Well ur bump looks awesome!! I was sure i would get like 1 or 2 stretchmarks but i have like a cobweb of them:rofl: Oh well they will fade- hopefully lol!


----------



## mummy to be

princessttc said:


> yeah thats a good idea hun, do u have messenger? could chat on their too!!!
> Well ur bump looks awesome!! I was sure i would get like 1 or 2 stretchmarks but i have like a cobweb of them:rofl: Oh well they will fade- hopefully lol!

Awesome babe 
add me to msn ... 
it is [email protected]


----------



## HannahGraceee

Morning Girls!!! x :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

:pink:laydee10:pink: 
:pink:melly:pink:
:pink:emmylou27:pink:

:cake: HAPPY FULLTERNESS GIRLS! :cake: x


----------



## danapeter36

Congrats my girlies !!! Xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

IM bored!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I am in pain!!!
Baby is digging in my pelvis...if it gets any worse I am so going into hospital.
Again!

How are ya Han??? It's Peters birthday today so I am baking a cake!!! xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

You could always come and write my essay for me! grrr! 

Well last night I thought might have been start of things, lol BUT OH NO. I had pains obvs in evening from abt 8-10.30 pm I took some paracetamol which helped and then went to sleep! I woke up with pains right across my whole bump alot more painful at one am two amd then three am. Was thinking right maybe this will turn to something by morning!. I wake up feeling completly breezy like nothing happened at all. I've got niggles but they're the same as they have been for a while. So The moon didn't work for me, but then maybe I shouldn't be soooo impatient! I am only just fulll term. LOL


----------



## danapeter36

Lol yesterday I was in agony and I am still a bit off full term!


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Lol I am in pain!!!
> Baby is digging in my pelvis...if it gets any worse I am so going into hospital.
> Again!
> 
> How are ya Han??? It's Peters birthday today so I am baking a cake!!! xxx

Im good thanks you?
I have to go to this car place with my mum for somthing lol, 

:cake: Happy Birthday to peter :cake: 

What cake are you making? x


----------



## danapeter36

I am going to probably make a double chocolate cake with buttercream in the middle and tonnes of icing!!! Hehe xxx


----------



## danapeter36

I might go online shopping hehe xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Online shopping :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Girlies!! 
:hi::hi::hi:

Happy Birthday to Peter!! (As if you need an excuse to bake a cake Dana!! :happydance: hehe) 

Bless us all with so many signs and no action!! .. 

I feel sick as a dog once again.. is it normal for nausea to come back in the last few weeks?? 
I'm going to have to ask my midwife later, just hope I don't throw up on her, they keep the doctors surgery SO hot and I can't stand any heat at the moment :sick::sick:

Han I'm hoping we go before 18th! The hospital I'm giving birth in won't induce you (unless they really have to for medical reasons) until you are 10 days over your due date. 
Come on baby.. come next week!!!! 

Are you all okay?!?!?!?! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

I fancy a new outfit but I feel fat...and my feet smell today YUCK!


----------



## danapeter36

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Morning Girlies!!
> :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Happy Birthday to Peter!! (As if you need an excuse to bake a cake Dana!! :happydance: hehe)
> 
> Bless us all with so many signs and no action!! ..
> 
> I feel sick as a dog once again.. is it normal for nausea to come back in the last few weeks??
> I'm going to have to ask my midwife later, just hope I don't throw up on her, they keep the doctors surgery SO hot and I can't stand any heat at the moment :sick::sick:
> 
> Han I'm hoping we go before 18th! The hospital I'm giving birth in won't induce you (unless they really have to for medical reasons) until you are 10 days over your due date.
> Come on baby.. come next week!!!!
> 
> Are you all okay?!?!?!?!
> 
> xx

Aw hun I hope another baby arrives soon!!! Anyone's. Just a baby! Please!
I was nearly sick at the funeral yesterday I was sat next to a radiator the whole ceremony and didn't have enough room to take my coat off!!!


----------



## danapeter36

April babies are lazy!
It's the middle of the month on Sunday and no babies so far!!! We must be the first group that doesn't have like 5 or 6 mummies already!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:hug::hug::hug:
I can't wear a coat any more..
I swear it could snow and be like -10 and I'd be like Oooo it's a bit hot aint it :rofl: :dohh:

All the April babies are LAZY!!!! 

Oh dear.. Mr motivator is on the tv!! .. Maybe if I subject baby to watching him she will come out :cloud9::blush:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha I know I just watched that!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah I've been getting really nauseous! I was in boots yesterday and nearly passed out!

Happy birthday to Peter, what's he got for his pressi?


----------



## danapeter36

He got £150 in cash from different people and I got him some Blu Ray DVD's, I wanted to get him more but I can't afford it! Sob!

OH AND I JUST REALISED...I AM A BNB ADDICT NOW!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

I think January baby's didn't have many early babes, but they all came around 20 th mark, so heres too things really kicking off this weekend. Only of course if our baby's will manage!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww, i know what you mean. I wanted to get DF more for crimbo but me not working jsut couldn't afford it. Mind blue rays are expensive, DF loves his blue ray etc etc, he's such an obsessor when it comes to them, honestly trouble being is i daren't buy any cos he has sooooo many! Even I can't keep count!


----------



## HannahGraceee

My mum just said my outfit looks grannyish :|.


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Han! What are you wearing? I am still in my dressing gown lol.
Shinning Star have your bubs this weekend hehe. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Its only leggins, a brown and green dress, a caridgan and a pasmina :), she said my face looks grannyish :|.. but thats cos my make up wasnt on lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm still in pjs.. on all fours :rofl:

I realised yesterday that I need to invest in something... a TRAVEL IRON!! They are small and cute and ideal for baby's clothes!! It is taking forever to iron everything with my sexy big pink iron!! :dohh:

I need to get something to eat before midwife appointment so she doesn't tell me off but ughh don't want to!!

Something has to happen this weekend, it is Friday 13th after all *does scary haunted noises* :muaha:

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Morning girls!

I had my consultant appt yesterday regarding baby's growth. She measured my tummy at 29cm (I was exactly 36 weeks yesterday) so referred me for a scan. Got scanned there and then and baby is measuring spot on which is a relief. Head down, 4/5's engaged and approx 6lb wooo hooooooooooo. Means I am still eligible to have the baby at the MLU which is great.

Went out for dinner last night with OH to celebrate :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I donno if ive already said this but...




Hi ashy bashy :hi: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

why is everyones babys engaged expect mine?


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh and I officially have a stupid washing machine - it has decided to turn everything blue. Done 2 white loads of baby sheets, blankets, babygrows etc and everything has come out tinged with blue. There is NOTHING in there that can make it go blue, its a mystery. And one that is really pissing me off as all my new things are ruined! :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> Oh and I officially have a stupid washing machine - it has decided to turn everything blue. Done 2 white loads of baby sheets, blankets, babygrows etc and everything has come out tinged with blue. There is NOTHING in there that can make it go blue, its a mystery. And one that is really pissing me off as all my new things are ruined! :(

OMG that is so freaky, might tell us what sex were having, all my stuff came out tinted pink


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Helllllo Hannah Banana!!! :rofl::dance::hi:

What does everyone have planned for today??

Great news on LO Lyndsey!! :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Babies heads can engage and then disengage as easily lol, so someone whos babies head is engaged, might not stay that way!!! Lyndsey that fundal height stuff is rubbish coz a lot of people have posterior placentas and their babies are at the back!!!


----------



## danapeter36

I am..
doing laundry
peters cake
roast for peters dinner as mum is coming over too
sorting my laptop out
putting some new photos in frames!


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I officially have a stupid washing machine - it has decided to turn everything blue. Done 2 white loads of baby sheets, blankets, babygrows etc and everything has come out tinged with blue. There is NOTHING in there that can make it go blue, its a mystery. And one that is really pissing me off as all my new things are ruined! :(
> 
> OMG that is so freaky, might tell us what sex were having, all my stuff came out tinted pinkClick to expand...

That would be well funny if i had a boy and you had a girl!!! I have been convinced since the beginning that this is a blue bump...... not long til we find out thank god!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im going to -

go to the car place with my mum till 12 
sort my draws out cos i still havent done that! :rofl: (Major clothes clear out)

& thats it really 

you? x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

danapeter36 said:


> I am..
> doing laundry
> peters cake
> roast for peters dinner as mum is coming over too
> sorting my laptop out
> putting some new photos in frames!

Mmm I really fancy a roast dinner now!!!!! 

Or a sexy piece of steak!!! 

TESCO!!!!!!!! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

hehe i made steak yesterday :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I officially have a stupid washing machine - it has decided to turn everything blue. Done 2 white loads of baby sheets, blankets, babygrows etc and everything has come out tinged with blue. There is NOTHING in there that can make it go blue, its a mystery. And one that is really pissing me off as all my new things are ruined! :(
> 
> OMG that is so freaky, might tell us what sex were having, all my stuff came out tinted pinkClick to expand...
> 
> That would be well funny if i had a boy and you had a girl!!! I have been convinced since the beginning that this is a blue bump...... not long til we find out thank god!Click to expand...

lol if not, its only the vest that have gone tinted pink, if i have a boy he can just be metrosexusal! :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Been out with the dog for an hour, having brekkie now, Sainsburys next on the cards for my weekly shop, then housework as I haven't done hardly any so far this week.

I want bday cake :hissy:


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I officially have a stupid washing machine - it has decided to turn everything blue. Done 2 white loads of baby sheets, blankets, babygrows etc and everything has come out tinged with blue. There is NOTHING in there that can make it go blue, its a mystery. And one that is really pissing me off as all my new things are ruined! :(
> 
> OMG that is so freaky, might tell us what sex were having, all my stuff came out tinted pinkClick to expand...
> 
> That would be well funny if i had a boy and you had a girl!!! I have been convinced since the beginning that this is a blue bump...... not long til we find out thank god!Click to expand...
> 
> lol if not, its only the vest that have gone tinted pink, if i have a boy he can just be metrosexusal! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I am.. 

Having midwife appointment at 11
Going to tesco to buy steak afterwards!! 
Doing the rest of baby's ironing
Putting all baby's clothes/sheets etc away
Will probably watch a dvd and have a sleep late afternoon because Dan is doing overtime tonight and won't be back till gone 7! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Steak! :cloud9:, i had it the other week, with salad and poateo things lol :), it was so nice i was forcing myself to eat every last bit, but gaged on the last bits! :rofl: :blush: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohh, i washed babys stuff like a month ago, wil i have to do it again before babys born?? x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Im not bothering to iron baby clothes, just sheets and blankets. Am I a bad mum already?!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Nooooo!! :hugs:

My mum thought I was a freak yesterday when I started ironing towels.. I don't like creases in anything.. I even ironed scratch mitts :blush: :rofl:

Han I wouldn't wash everything again.. I doubt any of it is dirty again!! 

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Whew!

Why is Jeremy Kyle nothing but DNA tests?? I swear every day seems to be the same just different people. You know you are bored on mat leave when Jeremy isn't even entertaining anymore!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol i might do, is a exsuse to look at everything! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> Whew!
> 
> Why is Jeremy Kyle nothing but DNA tests?? I swear every day seems to be the same just different people. You know you are bored on mat leave when Jeremy isn't even entertaining anymore!

:rofl:
Maury has got like that too!

OHH no americas next top model! is on i always forget lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

I dont wanna look at mine, not now its all gone bloody blue!


----------



## lyndsey3010

I don't have Sky, just freeview :( I got more english tv channels when I lived in Spain than what I do here and it cost peanuts over there. Not right is it?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Loads of people are veiwing her today :hi: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> I don't have Sky, just freeview :( I got more english tv channels when I lived in Spain than what I do here and it cost peanuts over there. Not right is it?!

I have virgin


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Did you use blue washing powder/gel??
Maybe if you handwash it all in the bath tub the blue may vanish?? .. get some vanish haha 

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Did you use blue washing powder/gel??
> Maybe if you handwash it all in the bath tub the blue may vanish?? .. get some vanish haha
> 
> xx

I've done one better than that - I've given it all to my mum to fix!! I took it round to hers yesterday. Mums can fix everything!


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> I don't have Sky, just freeview :( I got more english tv channels when I lived in Spain than what I do here and it cost peanuts over there. Not right is it?!
> 
> I have virginClick to expand...

me too! but just the basic tv though, do you have an upgraded package or just secret channels i dont have :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Very clever idea!
My mum helped me with all my washing.. I am useless at using a washing machine/separating colours etc :blush:

Ooo Han who is spying on us?!?!
People are probably reading and thinking stop moaning you impatient sods!!!
:rofl:

xx


----------



## navarababe

Morning every1, how r u all today?


----------



## xdaniellex

Hiyaa lol - i aint spying just seeing how your all getting on.......
And i think the blue tinted clothes and pink tinted clothes are definatly a sign!!!! =]
hope your last few weeks go really well x x x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Lana! 
I'm BLUGH but will survive.. Last minute nausea fun fun stuff!!
Are you okay today?!?!


Aww Danielle 
I hope we don't scare you too much with all our moaning!! 
:blush:

xx


----------



## navarababe

yeh im good today thanks, had a bit of pressure down below this morning when i was walking bout, but apart from that im good. What you's all doing 2day?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Midwife, shopping, ironing baby's things.. 

What about you?!

xx


----------



## xdaniellex

Nope im more excited i think than anythin!!!! =]
An im sure i'll be moanin just as much whn im 36weeks + hehehe x
x x x


----------



## danapeter36

Aw danielle you'll be having your 20 week scan soon...I loved mine!!!

I have a GP appt next tues and a mw appt the following tues...nows the time I get seen every week!


----------



## navarababe

not much today hun, just having lazy day as cleaned the whole house yesterday so gonna relax today lol


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey Girlies,

Dana's back, yay *waves* Hope you're ok hun xx

I swear I keep getting up later and later... I thought near the end you were meant to be waking up early in preparation for when the baby arrives?! Not me though... 

I've just called the doctor's 'cause I'm on iron tablets, but since I started taking them I've been all itchy... I didn't link the two together ('cause we itch anyway in pregnancy right?) until I just read "Side Effects" on the leaflet, so I thought I'd best check it out. Luckily for me, the MW is in today so she's gonna call back in a bit. Fun times!

I've just spent a bit of time helping my mum strip wallpaper from her bedroom walls but she made me stop 'cause she said I can't get close enough to the wall for my bump, and also I shouldn't be stretching up. She's so fussy!

Who was it going on about online shopping...? I do that all the time - I go online thinking "Right, gonna buy something..." and then never can find anything, or if I do I convince myself not to bother. Still, it's probably a good idea - means I'll be in the habit of saving money and not splashing out :D


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Helllllo all.. 

Ahhh to sleep.. I am very jealous Beccy! You are clearly stealing my sleep!! :rofl:

Everything went fine with the midwife, I took my mum with me just in case they demanded blood.. they didn't! But it turns out the midwife I saw (normal one is STILL on holiday) has also been a midwife for my mum in the past! Random AS!!

I've asked about a water birth and basically been told that as long as no one else is using it and they have the staff to look after me then I'll be able to use it! Woo hoo!! .. They best have the blooming staff!!! I want to splash about :blush:

Now I should really get on with the ironing.. Blah! 

xx


----------



## pink_cabbage

I'm sorry for stealing your sleep... you can have some... here, take it *throws* 
I think it's 'cause I'm anaemic actually, I never thought of that. Doh!

I wanna wash things. But every time I decide that, my mum's either got stuff in the washer, or she wants to go out, or the sun goes in (like it just did) so I can't peg things out. 

I might just go shopping instead... 

Oooh, I made a list of baby names too. I'm down to 10... which is better than the whole book I had 2 weeks ago!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im hungry! :hissy: x


----------



## navarababe

ive had 2 crisps sandwichs already lol. i could eat more


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Im going shopping for lunch in a min i think


----------



## lyndsey3010

oh my god, far too many old people and clueless men in sainsburys!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Honestly, makes shopping worse when the aisles are full of idiots and slow people! And people who leave their trolley in the middle of an aisle whilst they either chatter or go and get something really piss me off!!!!! I have trolley rage still!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

My mum said she would buy me a quinny today, then said she was joking, 
what a way to rain on my parade


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> My mum said she would buy me a quinny today, then said she was joking,
> what a way to rain on my parade

Thats a really mean thing to do!
Have you decided what to get if you dont get the Quinny?


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> Honestly, makes shopping worse when the aisles are full of idiots and slow people! And people who leave their trolley in the middle of an aisle whilst they either chatter or go and get something really piss me off!!!!! I have trolley rage still!!!

OMG 
talking of idiots!

Me and my mum was talking to some women at the car place, and she was telling us how her son was veratarian (sp) 

"Hes a veratarian but doesnt even eat BACON OR SAUSAGES!:wacko:"..

i was thinking " What the hell do you think bacon and sausages are made out of you idiot! "


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> My mum said she would buy me a quinny today, then said she was joking,
> what a way to rain on my parade
> 
> Thats a really mean thing to do!
> Have you decided what to get if you dont get the Quinny?Click to expand...

Yeh, ive already got a silver cross 3D keeping that for about 6-8 weeks, till i get my grant and then getting a quinny :)


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, makes shopping worse when the aisles are full of idiots and slow people! And people who leave their trolley in the middle of an aisle whilst they either chatter or go and get something really piss me off!!!!! I have trolley rage still!!!
> 
> OMG
> talking of idiots!
> 
> Me and my mum was talking to some women at the car place, and she was telling us how her son was veratarian (sp)
> 
> "Hes a veratarian but doesnt even eat BACON OR SAUSAGES!:wacko:"..
> 
> i was thinking " What the hell do you think bacon and sausages are made out of you idiot! "Click to expand...


:rofl: what an idiot!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i know, its like fucking hell what is the world coming to, some people dont even no what kind of ANIMAL bacon and stuff comes from, let alone THAT THEY COME FROM A ANIMAL IN THE FIRST PLACE!


----------



## lyndsey3010

im off for a siesta, my back is absolutely killing me and my memory foam mattress is calling me..............
Nighty night girls!


----------



## Janisdkh

Just thought I would say I AM EXCITED! 

Got my 34 week ultrasound today weeeeeeeeeeeeeee I am praying he is super healthy. And part of me does not want him to be a whopper already *gulp*

Damn GD!


----------



## navarababe

Hope ur scan goes ok hun x


----------



## jenny_wren

Janisdkh said:


> Just thought I would say I AM EXCITED!
> 
> Got my 34 week ultrasound today weeeeeeeeeeeeeee I am praying he is super healthy. And part of me does not want him to be a whopper already *gulp*
> 
> Damn GD!

good luck :hugs:
ask for a piccie if you can get one!
i got a 34 week one and its gorgeous!

xx​


----------



## hayley x

awww hope your scan goes well, will u get a picture to show us? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope your scan goes well hun x


I just ate loads :blush: :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

Lol what did u eat... im dyin for food, but theres nothin i fancy but subway and theres not one for miles lol!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Two sesamee seed rolls with coslaw and ham, bit of pasta salad, packet of crisps and a yogurt, a cookie, and a little cake :rofl: :blush: :)


----------



## mellllly

Yay 37 weeks today!!!!


----------



## jenny_wren

i never showed you girlies my 
34 week piccie!!
she looks like a little sleeping
angel with huge eyes!! :cloud9:



xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

mellllly said:


> Yay 37 weeks today!!!!


CONGRATUALTIONS!!
:happydance::happydance:

XX​


----------



## hayley x

HannahGraceee said:


> Two sesamee seed rolls with coslaw and ham, bit of pasta salad, packet of crisps and a yogurt, a cookie, and a little cake :rofl: :blush: :)

Coulda shared im starvin :cry: soundsss lovely!! xx


----------



## hayley x

mellllly said:


> Yay 37 weeks today!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: how exciting... CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## chel27

hello everyone  gawwwdddd im knackered, i need some more energy!!
we have now registerd amy's birth!!!

she was also weighed today and YAY shes put on weight and is now 5lb 6oz :happydance::happydance: 

i must say some people in the nnu unit are so bloody snobby!!!! ha i think some of the nurses in there think me and my OH are mad :rofl::rofl:


how are you all doing? any plans for weekend?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww yay go baby Amy!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

I hope you are okay Chel.. and everyone else of course :hugs:

Mmm I really fancy a ham and coleslaw sandwich now Han grr!

I've done all baby's ironing.. feel so proud of myself haha!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I LOVE HAM AND COSLAW! :) 


i really really really want a girl


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: for baby amy! :)


I think we should get "I HEART BABY AMY" t-shirts! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Girls are stubborn little things.
I'm getting really fed up of lack of movements!!
I know that if I ring up the assessment centre they will tell me to go up and as soon as I do she will start moving! 
:hissy::hissy:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww hun, its better to be safe then sorry

They might just say, to save the trouble, lets just injuice you :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Girls are clingy to there mummys which ill love! :rofl: :cloud9: x


----------



## danapeter36

Chelly when does Amy come home? xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Sounds like amy is a little star! way to go AMY

Hannah you met any lil girls recently, girls are independant mumma's lol not clingy if ya want clingy and cuddles seriously boys are the best. It's true what they say about boys and mums and dads and their daughters. Daughters only get clingy when there older, ie teenagers, lol when ya don't want them! haha

Nothing comes between boys and their mums trust me, but girls, ndependant and devious from the start! haha


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls how r u all today?

Im so bloody knackered!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

All the little girls i know, always wanna sit next to there mummys and have loads of cuddles! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girls how r u all today?
> 
> Im so bloody knackered!! xxx

Hiya!
Im good thanks you?? :hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

I always wanted my nana!!! But they do say, for some reason, it's boys that are more clingy?! I don't know many baby boys so I can't comment!!!
I did cling to my dad though when I was a toddler!


----------



## danapeter36

Jackie, hows it all coming together babe?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah I've known majority boys up to age of five and a few girls. All girls were independant women at four months, lol and all boys still hugging their mums at five! Hehe thats why I lurve my son, hehe! I'd kinda like a girl cos when boys are grown and get a wifey/girfl or boyf whatever they kinda forget their mums, whereas girls get closer to their mums as thay have babies and life experiences. Also I would like one girl just to say I have a daughter but defo want another boy too! hehe.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Dana how did the cake go?


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol im torn now, i dont no which one i want! :hissy: lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> Dana how did the cake go?

I want too know too :):):blush:


----------



## danapeter36

It went marvellously well!!!

Its double chocolate with choc chips in it! I should take a piccie!!! I would love to send you both a big piece but I might eat it all hehe. Put blue icing on top, says '24 today' lol xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

awww,

sounds lush! 

My pains are back every flamin evening! GRRRR and then wake up to them all gone!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I get braxton hicks this time of day really bad and up till bed time I can be in agony and I am convinced I am in early labour and then I wake up the next day and their gone! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yummy cake! :)

Me and marc are going shopping in reading on the 25th cant wait! havent been there since me and marc first met! :| :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

_*Rachel!!*_ i havent spoke to you in ages! i know your lurking! ;)


----------



## danapeter36

Awww Han you know whats gonna happen now...

THATLL BE THE DAY YOU GO INTO LABOUR!!!

Sods law!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I ask marc to go to reading with me every time i get paid, and everytime its lets go to basingstoke, or lets go to woking! but i really wanna go to that nice little cafe upstairs that i love! :rofl: but marc always says its for snobs lol


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girls, no one wants to come out do they! All our April babies are going to be late monkeys. Get to see Boo again in a week or so as I've apparently only grown a cm in 3 weeks.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol i might just put my ticker 2 weeks behind just incase


----------



## MelanieSweets

Helloey all, hope your all ok!? xx 

Well feeling alot better today for those who didnt know i was having alot of pressure down below and my tummy was very tight and i didnt really know what was happening only that i was v.uncomfortable anyhow my tum is not as tight now and pains have eased off, although am getting alot of white/clear discharge, yukky ! x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well more of my plug has just come out the mucusy snot like one! Lovely! Still getting pains, lol butno change there, hans you freaked me there cos I have a confession my name is rachel lol so thought hey hows she know my name, lmao!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:

Now i know your name :muaha:

& i can stop calling you SS, only if thats ok with you? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Aand congratulations for all the pluginess! x


----------



## MelanieSweets

Shinning_Star said:


> Well more of my plug has just come out the mucusy snot like one! Lovely! Still getting pains, lol butno change there, hans you freaked me there cos I have a confession my name is rachel lol so thought hey hows she know my name, lmao!

:hug: maybe it isnt long for you now huni woo woo :happydance:


----------



## Shinning_Star

NO thats cool, lol I tend to keep a bit of a low profile when first meet peopl on here, lol manic ex, so kinda listen out before admitting a name, obsessive yeah i know but he was a bad bad person! Hence so protective over my sons id too, and why no gorgous pic of him on here. BUt you can call me rach no worries


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well freakiness, my son actually said to me this evening your going to hospital tomor aren't you mummy, I said am I he said well i think so but I don't know but you have to take all th baby stuff with you, so we shall see if he's a little psychic man! hehe! Always said he's an old soul!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
OMG, if you have the baby 2moz, 
Show him my picture and ask when im going in :rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

HAHA Han, he's five lol. 

I have no idea where it comes from! he's such a old little man stuck in a five years old body. haha. If he is right I might start leasing him out. lmao


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

He wil make you millions, 5 year old psychic

But it is a strange thing to come out with like that


----------



## Shinning_Star

I should get sponsorship and do soemthing funny for money, haha ie have my baby on comic relief and get people to sponsor me, although not sure how funny it'll be!


----------



## jenny_wren

a sponsored labour LOL
£1 for every hour!!

:rofl:

omg your little boy !!
how funny would it be if he's right!!​


----------



## Shinning_Star

lol quite amusing, I am suddenly getting a guilt complex though abt tryin to oust this baby out, prob only just over 6lb ish and sooo tiny, Prob wld be better to stay put! Although i'm guessing the labour would be easy bearing in mind my son was a 9lb +baby! I know 37 full term, but maybe it should stay put for a little longer. 

It's not even like I'm desp for baby to be out, it's the not knowing i think!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> I think we should get "I HEART BABY AMY" t-shirts! :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Chelly when does Amy come home? xxx

no idea hun :cry::cry::cry: still couple of weeks at least :hissy::hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I think we should get "I HEART BABY AMY" t-shirts! :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

lol well she is captain of the april baby club lol 

and everyone calls you chelly now :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I think we should get "I HEART BABY AMY" t-shirts! :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol well she is captain of the april baby club lol
> 
> and everyone calls you chelly now :rofl:Click to expand...

aww bless ya han  she deserves a lil medal as tonight when i went to feed her at 7pm she was wide awake and latched on to breastfeed for 30 minutes :happydance: she was so eager she nearly ate my nipple :rofl::rofl:

thats ok chelly sounds alot better than my real name :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I think we should get "I HEART BABY AMY" t-shirts! :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol well she is captain of the april baby club lol
> 
> and everyone calls you chelly now :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> aww bless ya han  she deserves a lil medal as tonight when i went to feed her at 7pm she was wide awake and latched on to breastfeed for 30 minutes :happydance: she was so eager she nearly ate my nipple :rofl::rofl:
> 
> thats ok chelly sounds alot better than my real name :blush:Click to expand...

What a good little girl 

& 

be quite i love the name Cheryl


----------



## jms895

I love the name Cheryl, its my mums name! :D

How are all you girls doing?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> be quite i love the name Cheryl


SSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH dont tell everyone :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

jms895 said:


> I love the name Cheryl, its my mums name! :D
> 
> How are all you girls doing?


:rofl: i have always hated my name!!! 

im all good, hows you hun?


----------



## mama2b

chel27 said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Chelly when does Amy come home? xxx
> 
> no idea hun :cry::cry::cry: still couple of weeks at least :hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

Awwww bless, are you close to the hospital ? Can you see her whenever yo like or is it set visiting times xxxx


----------



## chel27

mama2b said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Chelly when does Amy come home? xxx
> 
> no idea hun :cry::cry::cry: still couple of weeks at least :hissy::hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww bless, are you close to the hospital ? Can you see her whenever yo like or is it set visiting times xxxxClick to expand...


yes only about 1 mile to hospital  yes can see her at anytime although not always that easy as my 7 year old son isnt allowed to visit her so i have to be at home for my son as well and then find someone to babysit him in the evening!! we do go to hospital 3 times daily and its knackering lol xxx


----------



## mama2b

chel27 said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Chelly when does Amy come home? xxx
> 
> no idea hun :cry::cry::cry: still couple of weeks at least :hissy::hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww bless, are you close to the hospital ? Can you see her whenever yo like or is it set visiting times xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yes only about 1 mile to hospital  yes can see her at anytime although not always that easy as my 7 year old son isnt allowed to visit her so i have to be at home for my son as well and then find someone to babysit him in the evening!! we do go to hospital 3 times daily and its knackering lol xxxClick to expand...

I bet, hope she can come home soon, shame your son can't visit to :(


----------



## chel27

mama2b said:


> I bet, hope she can come home soon, shame your son can't visit to :(

yes we cant wait for her to come home, feel guilty leaving her everyday :cry: yet also feel just as guilty leaving my son every evening, especially tonight he hugged me and said "dont go mummy" its so horrid :cry:

hows you hun?


----------



## mummy to be

Morning ladies 
How are you all?


----------



## Janisdkh

Posted my picts :D All I got was two wee wee shots LOL so I made some belly shots with my daughters to make up for the lack of ultrasound images hehe


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Girlies!!
I hope everyone is okay?? :hugs:

I ended up going to the hospital last night, got put on a ctg again, heartbeat was fine but for the first 50minutes I was on it I didn't feel her move once. 
I've now got a scan for today but I've got to wait for them to ring me up and give me a time to go in. 

I am so fed up now, I may as well live in the hospital hooked up to a ctg!! 

xx

P.s... Oooo it is Friday 13th Again!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hun!

Hope your ok
The babys ok right?

Aand i hate friday the 13th cos my mum and dad normally go out on a friday and im home alone :(


----------



## mama2b

Hey girls, im feeling fab this morning :) (ok fab might be a slight exagerration lol)

You should get your own chair at the hospital ! At least you know all the midwives know ? I expect that will be reassuring when you go into labour ? My midwife is a community one so they come to your house, don't actually work at hospital so unless I had a home birth I won't know mw beforehand :(

Chel how come he can't go with you ? Is it because he is to young ? Bless him I bet you are knackered.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Does pooing have another to do with labour?TMI :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:blue:nataliecn:blue:
:?:Lu28:?: 

:cake: Happy FullTERMness girls! :cake:


----------



## HannahGraceee

& 
*18 days till april!! *


----------



## danapeter36

Hi girlies, hope Friday the 13th is a good one!!!

Ash - That happened to me last week. They hooked me up and I felt barely anything. They scanned me for that reason. I don't understand what it is with anterior placentas because some people talk rubbish and say it doesn't make a difference but it so does! Hun you did the right thing to go in!

Chel - You poor thing, and your poor boy. I can't imagine how hard it's been for you with the disruption of not being able to have your routine back yet. It will get easier honey!

Han - I can't believe April mums are becoming full term now, it's madness, or that Tasha41 is in labour, can you believe it! I know she's a March Mum but still?!?!?


----------



## HannahGraceee

I want a update from tasha! :hissy:


----------



## danapeter36

Me too!!!
It's weird because she's been so sweet, and we've got to know her, and now shes in LABOUR!!! Eeek...I bet she's had the baby by now Han!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope so, 
cant wait to see the cutie!

it will be 10times weirder when some one from here goes in that people that message in here 1000000 times a day! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao!!!
Yeah I am not going to believe it!
It still hasn't sunk in about Amy yet!!! When one of us goes into labour it'll be so weird...coz you, Ash, Jen, Me, SS, Mel, Mandy etc etc write in here daily...imagine how weird it'll be!!! We need to make sure everyone gives their text buddies coz we might not know about Tasha for ages now coz I don't think she had one as she's from Canada I think.


----------



## nataliecn

I had pains all night last night - and woke up and they're gone!!! :hissy: 

So now I'm officially in a crap mood today! :( Although, once I get to my mom's (she has a birthing ball) I'm gonna bounce all day!! maybe walk for a while too... and hopefully get those pains back.. 

:cry:


----------



## nataliecn

I think she did have buddies! I just updated the other thread (not with any exciting news at all) But her particular hospital has a cell phone ban... so it's probably more an issue with her getting into a safe zone for her cell phones..

I honestly don't know who her buddy is.... had I known she possibly didn't have one, I would have given her my cell number since I'm in Ontario too.. But I just assumed she had one! I can't even get any hint of whether her baby girl is here or not from her facebook either! :(


----------



## danapeter36

Natalie!!! Please go into labour this weekend we want another April baby we're craving labour!!! Lmao! Puleeeeeeeeeeeeas you're full term after all!


----------



## nataliecn

Oh trust me... I wanna!!! LOL.
Especially because I want to get out of a 2 hour social thing with my OH's ******** alcoholic friend and his family.... So I keep telling Grady he better have me in labour by the time we have to go Saturday!!! :rofl:

Think he'll listen to me??


----------



## HannahGraceee

Dana, ill go into labour on wednesday!

And Rach might go into labour today, her son predicted it :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

WOOP im 90% pregnant! :):happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Thanks Han!!! You're so kind to go into labour on Wed...everyone else is keeping me in suspense!!!

And Rach son better be right otherwise he's sacked as a psychic!!!


----------



## danapeter36

nataliecn said:


> Oh trust me... I wanna!!! LOL.
> Especially because I want to get out of a 2 hour social thing with my OH's ******** alcoholic friend and his family.... So I keep telling Grady he better have me in labour by the time we have to go Saturday!!! :rofl:
> 
> Think he'll listen to me??

Have sex all day! That'll do it, off you go, update us if you can hahaha xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

actully, i dont wanna go in on wednesday, i wanna go to my last day at work to see if i get presents! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Thats okay send Marc over to collect the gifts and you go into labour! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> nataliecn said:
> 
> 
> Oh trust me... I wanna!!! LOL.
> Especially because I want to get out of a 2 hour social thing with my OH's ******** alcoholic friend and his family.... So I keep telling Grady he better have me in labour by the time we have to go Saturday!!! :rofl:
> 
> Think he'll listen to me??
> 
> Have sex all day! That'll do it, off you go, update us if you can hahaha xxxClick to expand...

:rofl:
Yeh do that!

Wish i could do that!!!

I asked marc if we could have sex if i go over due, guess what he said, NO, hes seatled for me to give him head! TMI! works the same apparently, typical he would accept that! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Thats okay send Marc over to collect the gifts and you go into labour! xxx

LOL!
i donno if im getting another so i cant do that!, hopefully tho :rofl: :muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha Han we're doing the same!!!
Lmao!!!
We can't have sex so I gotta go down on him hahaha.
Yeah it's sposed to be even more effective! Yeah Peter likd the fact it said that in my pregnancy book


----------



## nataliecn

HannahGraceee said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nataliecn said:
> 
> 
> Oh trust me... I wanna!!! LOL.
> Especially because I want to get out of a 2 hour social thing with my OH's ******** alcoholic friend and his family.... So I keep telling Grady he better have me in labour by the time we have to go Saturday!!! :rofl:
> 
> Think he'll listen to me??
> 
> Have sex all day! That'll do it, off you go, update us if you can hahaha xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Yeh do that!
> 
> Wish i could do that!!!
> 
> I asked marc if we could have sex if i go over due, guess what he said, NO, hes seatled for me to give him head! TMI! works the same apparently, typical he would accept that! :rofl: :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:
it's only 5am here... OH is sleeping, and he'd kill me if I woke him up right now.. Especially if it was for sex that I don't want - just to get a baby out.. And he's starting to get paranoid about feeling the baby and what not! LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

i dont mind doing it really we havent done anything like that since DECEMBER!! but i think its only if i go over, cos "HE DOESNT LIKE THE PREGNANT LOOK",


----------



## HannahGraceee

nataliecn said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nataliecn said:
> 
> 
> Oh trust me... I wanna!!! LOL.
> Especially because I want to get out of a 2 hour social thing with my OH's ******** alcoholic friend and his family.... So I keep telling Grady he better have me in labour by the time we have to go Saturday!!! :rofl:
> 
> Think he'll listen to me??
> 
> Have sex all day! That'll do it, off you go, update us if you can hahaha xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Yeh do that!
> 
> Wish i could do that!!!
> 
> I asked marc if we could have sex if i go over due, guess what he said, NO, hes seatled for me to give him head! TMI! works the same apparently, typical he would accept that! :rofl: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> it's only 5am here... OH is sleeping, and he'd kill me if I woke him up right now.. Especially if it was for sex that I don't want - just to get a baby out.. And he's starting to get paranoid about feeling the baby and what not! LOLClick to expand...

:rofl:
Dont worry about asking him, just get on :rofl: :rofl: 

:muaha:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha yeah!!!
Jump on board Natalie!!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

I bet when me and Peter have sex again we wont even know how to do it!!! We'll be like born again virgins!!!


----------



## nataliecn

HannahGraceee said:


> nataliecn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nataliecn said:
> 
> 
> Oh trust me... I wanna!!! LOL.
> Especially because I want to get out of a 2 hour social thing with my OH's ******** alcoholic friend and his family.... So I keep telling Grady he better have me in labour by the time we have to go Saturday!!! :rofl:
> 
> Think he'll listen to me??
> 
> Have sex all day! That'll do it, off you go, update us if you can hahaha xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Yeh do that!
> 
> Wish i could do that!!!
> 
> I asked marc if we could have sex if i go over due, guess what he said, NO, hes seatled for me to give him head! TMI! works the same apparently, typical he would accept that! :rofl: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> it's only 5am here... OH is sleeping, and he'd kill me if I woke him up right now.. Especially if it was for sex that I don't want - just to get a baby out.. And he's starting to get paranoid about feeling the baby and what not! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Dont worry about asking him, just get on :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :muaha:Click to expand...

:rofl: sex is such a chore though... i never thought i'd ever say I don't like sex... but i really don't like sex these days.. pregnancy sucks... LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> I bet when me and Peter have sex again we wont even know how to do it!!! We'll be like born again virgins!!!

Me too, 

Would be nice tho, getting connected again :rofl: 

but i just wanna have sex!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Why cant he have a pregnant lady fetish!!! :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

nataliecn said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nataliecn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nataliecn said:
> 
> 
> Oh trust me... I wanna!!! LOL.
> Especially because I want to get out of a 2 hour social thing with my OH's ******** alcoholic friend and his family.... So I keep telling Grady he better have me in labour by the time we have to go Saturday!!! :rofl:
> 
> Think he'll listen to me??
> 
> Have sex all day! That'll do it, off you go, update us if you can hahaha xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Yeh do that!
> 
> Wish i could do that!!!
> 
> I asked marc if we could have sex if i go over due, guess what he said, NO, hes seatled for me to give him head! TMI! works the same apparently, typical he would accept that! :rofl: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> it's only 5am here... OH is sleeping, and he'd kill me if I woke him up right now.. Especially if it was for sex that I don't want - just to get a baby out.. And he's starting to get paranoid about feeling the baby and what not! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Dont worry about asking him, just get on :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: sex is such a chore though... i never thought i'd ever say I don't like sex... but i really don't like sex these days.. pregnancy sucks... LOLClick to expand...

:shock:
wait until your OH says no sex allowed, suddenly your want it bad!, not fair!!!!!!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I know me and Peter both want it. We have to make do with holding hands like 13 year olds for our 'connecting' haha. I so miss sex but I'd feel like a big hippo rocking about if I tried it right now! Probably end up p***ing myself laughing!


----------



## nataliecn

HannahGraceee said:


> nataliecn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nataliecn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nataliecn said:
> 
> 
> Oh trust me... I wanna!!! LOL.
> Especially because I want to get out of a 2 hour social thing with my OH's ******** alcoholic friend and his family.... So I keep telling Grady he better have me in labour by the time we have to go Saturday!!! :rofl:
> 
> Think he'll listen to me??
> 
> Have sex all day! That'll do it, off you go, update us if you can hahaha xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Yeh do that!
> 
> Wish i could do that!!!
> 
> I asked marc if we could have sex if i go over due, guess what he said, NO, hes seatled for me to give him head! TMI! works the same apparently, typical he would accept that! :rofl: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> it's only 5am here... OH is sleeping, and he'd kill me if I woke him up right now.. Especially if it was for sex that I don't want - just to get a baby out.. And he's starting to get paranoid about feeling the baby and what not! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Dont worry about asking him, just get on :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: sex is such a chore though... i never thought i'd ever say I don't like sex... but i really don't like sex these days.. pregnancy sucks... LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> wait until your OH says no sex allowed, suddenly your want it bad!, not fair!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

he'll never.. hahaha.. the poor guy wants sex really bad. i just don't have it in me. the first three quarters of my pregnancy i wanted it ALL THE TIME - and now I don't at all.. but i think it's cause i'm so uncomfortable all the time.


----------



## danapeter36

Lol pretend he's someone else lmao, George Clooney or something, see if that works, and imagine your a sexy feisty preggers man eater!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol.
A man shouted out of a car yesterday 'You're pregnant!' Duh. Like I didn't know and was going to look down at my bump in shock and say 'OMG how observant of you, you're right, I am!'
lmao


----------



## nataliecn

That could work...................... hahahahahaha.

:rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

danapeter36 said:


> Lol.
> A man shouted out of a car yesterday 'You're pregnant!' Duh. Like I didn't know and was going to look down at my bump in shock and say 'OMG how observant of you, you're right, I am!'
> lmao


seriously?
people are stupid!!! lol. 

I'd probably yell back "OMG!? I AM?!?!"


----------



## danapeter36

Haha, I am an angry pregnant lady though if people dont move out of the way for me I make rude loud comments of how rude they are!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol 
My mum the other day said, "_Hannah, you do know this baby isnt a fashion accessorie_

I said.. "_WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT , might aswell give it back now then "_

(I was being scarstic btw!) :rofl;


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao!!!


----------



## xdaniellex

Good Luck For Today Girls!!! =]
An Hopefully We Hear From Tasha!!! =] x x x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Morning girlies! HAHA 

You've all made me smile this morning! ERM are you sure the men aren't having your on about that one oral sex works just as well How on earth would it, thought the trigger for labour was the semen on your cervix and or the orgasm that contracts the uterus. LOL Unless these women manage an orgasm from one way oral? LOL 


My DF is weird, bless him, he loves me to go down on him but then he can never reach climax unless we actually have sex. I used to get a complex about it before but now I just know it's one of those things. I have been seriously considering a bit of orgasmic adventure, lol might go sit on his head, hehe! :blush: 

I know what you mean about feeling like a hippo though the other day when we attempted neither of us got anywhere but it was still kinda nice, but I just cld not move my bottom half, everything was in the way and he tweaked my nipples and me milk started leaking. LOL OH the joys! 

ON the symptom front, had no pains last night as such but had like three really big click noises come from like in my pelvis and I have no idea what they were???? :shrug: Then baby would not stop moving completly shuffled around and head went really low (so low I cld lie on my belly last night and I keep getting a feeling in my woowar I need to pee bit nothings happenening.???? 

But today have slight pressure pains on me botty and bladder, baby eels low but for some reason I feel like something is sticking in my lungs and I can't breathe properly when I'm standing up, walking is easier???? If you look and feel my bump there doesn't seem to be much baby near my lungs, so I honestly have no idea whats going on! 

But no regulalr pains, so looks like I might not be able to hire my son out, but we'll see still a whole day to go! here's hoping ! lol


----------



## danapeter36

'At this stage in your pregnancy sex is easier said than done. Try spoons, with your partner entering from behind or use the bed as a prop: your bulge isn't an obstacle if you lie on your back at the side or foot of the bed with your knees bent, and your bottom and feet perched at the edge of the mattress. Your partner can either kneel or stand in front of you. Alternatively, giving your partner oral sex may work better. It is thought that prostaglandins are absorbed more efficiently through the gut than through the vagina. (Note: you may prefer to keep this piece of information to yourself!) '

Taken from www.babycentre.co.uk!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hmmmm, well I never! LOL Reckon you'd have to drink gallons of the lovely stuff though! haha! 

As for the whole position thing, cld give it a go, but DF is a bit short so not sure we'll get the leverage we need! HAHA


----------



## Shinning_Star

And whats with spoons, I've never managed that yet, with anyone! LOL Reckon my legs must be too fat! That was before I was preggers.


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies 
How are you all????


----------



## danapeter36

lmao!!!
well I am giving it a try, if its absorbed better that way then its worth a shot!!! lmao


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Mandy
Talking about sex...again. We're crazy sex starved pregnant lunatics!


----------



## danapeter36

I just realised some perv might google 'sex starved' and 'pregnant' and find this thread haha


----------



## Shinning_Star

HI How are you today, hope all settled in new house! All is good here, well apart from the oh so common false alarms I keep getting! lol


----------



## mummy to be

Hahahah yes i know... The only position we can do at the moment is spoons but yeah... honestly sex is becoming a little painful so yeah.... Poor Allan is sex deprived lol :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL haha Dana.


----------



## mummy to be

Shinning_Star said:


> HI How are you today, hope all settled in new house! All is good here, well apart from the oh so common false alarms I keep getting! lol

House is doing great :) It is slowly coming together!!! slowly. Layla's room is done only the spare bedroom to go now hehehehehe than it is all done :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww yipppe, thats great! ALl ready and awaiting Layla's arrival!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> HI How are you today, hope all settled in new house! All is good here, well apart from the oh so common false alarms I keep getting! lol

why aren't you in labour mrs?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Why can't eating chocolate be a trigger for labour? LOL

I have a bar of whole nut in the fridge debating on whether to eat it or not, but wouldn't it be great is chocolate could actually trigger it off! lol It's got some hormone stuff in it too hasn't it. LOL


----------



## Shinning_Star

HannahGraceee said:


> Shinning_Star said:
> 
> 
> HI How are you today, hope all settled in new house! All is good here, well apart from the oh so common false alarms I keep getting! lol
> 
> why aren't you in labour mrs?Click to expand...


I know it's a damn inconvenience I tell you! This little bubba is not moving! Just like giving me false hope, hmm, must be a girl!


----------



## mummy to be

Shinning_Star said:


> Awww yipppe, thats great! ALl ready and awaiting Layla's arrival!

Yes it sure is!!! :happydance: i cant wait untill she is here. Not long now.... 35+1 now woot woot.. i cant believe i am that far along already.. i remember being in 1st and 2nd tri going awww i wish i was that far along hehehehehe.....


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shinning_Star said:
> 
> 
> HI How are you today, hope all settled in new house! All is good here, well apart from the oh so common false alarms I keep getting! lol
> 
> why aren't you in labour mrs?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it's a damn inconvenience I tell you! This little bubba is not moving! Just like giving me false hope, hmm, must be a girl!Click to expand...

You have just under 14 hours! :muaha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im so happy!, just realised i get to go to H&M next week! :happydance:



I LOVE H&M!


----------



## danapeter36

I LOVE H&M too!!!
I think its great value and you can look great from there coz they have the cutest tops and dresses!


----------



## Shinning_Star

AWWWW, I love H&M too they are fab for boys clothes. I went yesterday! PIcked my son up a little pair of boots, well ok not so little he has huge feet for a four year old! HAHA 

14 hrs and counting, I recko if gonna happen bound to wait until DF has gone to work after five or six pm! LOL


----------



## danapeter36

Hurry up now, we want a baby and we wont be pleased if you dont deliver shortly! Eat pineapple curry damn it!


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL!!!

OMG rach did you see the super man sleepsuit :cloud9: i love it but marc would let me get it cos it wasnt unisex enough, but yet hes let me buy a manU kit :|.. 

Ohh

& do you think tinned pinapple works the same? :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellex

yehhh pineapple is supposedly really gud for triggering labour!!! and i sort of think chocolate might, as you are right it does have the same hormones in, its like endorphins or summet aint it? x x


----------



## mummy to be

i cant believe that we are all going to have our babies soon!!! It seems like forever ago we were in 1st tri!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well polished off my bar whole nut, hoping the nuts helps too, I forgot about pineapple, hmmm. MIght have a few tins in the cupboard! LOL As fo curry, I can't handle the heart burn! LOL

NO han not seen the sleepsuit, lol. Will have to look again, I've been really good and avoided most baby sections girls or boy just so don't get hopes up eiether way! LOL It's sooo hard not to buy anything!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hmmm you actually got me fancying pineapple now, think might have pineapple fritters for pudding tonight, lol wish I had some apples to do that to? hmmm, perhaps a trip to tesco's or asda in hope my waters will break, I can top up on my pineapple and maybe my son will be right. hehe.


----------



## mummy to be

Pineapple?? Really?? Does that help bring on Labour??? Ohhhh might try that tomorrow hehehe. Do you think 35 weeks is a little too early???


----------



## HannahGraceee

im getting raspberry leaf tea when i get paid, do you think 40 would be ok till my due date or more? 

and no one answered my question, would tinned pinapple work? :blush: x


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL, Nah, I honestly think it'd only work if body was ready anyway, so would only work if you were gonna have it soon with without pineapple, but no harm stocking up, lol and getting a build up in ya body! hehe


----------



## Shinning_Star

Han, Just watch ya BP when uyou have raspberry leaf tea as there has been links made bewteen it and high bp and pre-elampsia. Hence I'm not having it this time, as last time I did and my bp swelling etc got really bad. BUt it may only be if your gonna be prone to it anyway I cldn't say either way! I think you have to start with one cupa a day and gradually build it up, I don't think it brings on labour but just helps tone the uterus so labour is easier.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh i know it doesnt bring on labour, most people think that, but it tones your uterous, when you have contractions makes the contractions more effective.
Im gonna have 1 a days from 38-39 2 a day 39-40, 40-1 3 a day, and after the babys born 1 a day, cos it helps your uterous contract back more effectively too


----------



## jenny_wren

tinned pineapple doesn't work
it has to be fresh pineapple
and you have to eat ALOT of it lol

raspberry leaf tea like ss said doesn't
bring on labour it tones and prepares
all you downstairs ready for labour
i didn't know it helps afterwards tho!!

they're all wives tales anyways!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> tinned pineapple doesn't work
> it has to be fresh pineapple
> and you have to eat ALOT of it lol
> 
> raspberry leaf tea like ss said doesn't
> bring on labour it tones and prepares
> all you downstairs ready for labour
> i didn't know it helps afterwards tho!!
> 
> they're all wives tales anyways!
> 
> xx​

:hi:
Yeh i though so, when i get paid, im gonna buy 3 pinapples! :muaha:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah thats a good idea han, just as I say watch ya bp just in case, no proof eiether way at the mo! I just know I had all after drinking it when preggers first time, but as I say cld of been going to get that anyway.


So girls, what dya think, lol been getting a bit of a pain, but not really in waves, and constantly feel like I need a poo, I reckon this baby must be way way down low if nothing else.


----------



## xdaniellex

ohhh i never knew that!!
x x


----------



## HannahGraceee

i know, when labours going to come your bowels open more!


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL I'm gonna go to tesco's or asda's lol (which one gives ya freebies if ya waters go in there. lol) later and pick up some pineapples I do like them and as I said quite fancy some pienapple fritters too! hmmmm yummy


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han you are meant to use fresh pineapple but there is no harm chomping on some tinned!! 
The world clearly didn't want me to sleep lots today.. Dan woke me up ringing me from work because he has forgot his mobile & his boss is giving him time off again to come to the scan. 
Then some f*cker started mowing a lawn!! 
And then the hospital rang to give me my appointment time.. 4PM! 

Dana I have decided you should write a 'Ways to spice up your sex life during pregnancy' book! :rofl:

Come on babies someone pop out!!!!!!! 
Surely an 'unlucky' day like today is bound to make someone go into labour (SS/Rach I'm looking at you!!)

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

Shinning_Star said:


> So girls, what dya think, lol been getting a bit of a pain, but not really in waves, and constantly feel like I need a poo, I reckon this baby must be way way down low if nothing else.

im the same!!
except bubbys head engaged ...
or so my notes say ...
so must be a sign for something!
and my god the pain!!
:hissy:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just ate a tin of pinapple and im going in to labour! 


Spoiler
I WISH :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> I just ate a tin of pinapple and im going in to labour!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I WISH :rofl:


such a liar!!
we're not gonna believe you
if you do now!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## xdaniellex

lol!!! =]
and good luck at your scan!!! =] x x x
an according to your son, you dont have many hours left in the day for you to go into labour do you ss?? x x x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

im the girl would cried labour :rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well saw MW on weds she said was 3/5's engaged! But I'm wondering if gone down to 2/5's to be honest as bump very small copact tight and low and like I say feel like I constantly need a poo, and defo not constipated as I have been a few times in 24 hrs. LOL

I do know when I was in labour when aby moves down canal feels like a BIG poo! and I also pooed in the bed :blush: cos it's the same muscles!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wanna go shopping!!!!


----------



## jenny_wren

im looking forward to pooing the bed LOL
ewwwwww yummy yummy :rofl:

and ive pooed about 5 times in the last
6 hours ish ... better than being blocked up!

:blush:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> Well saw MW on weds she said was 3/5's engaged! But I'm wondering if gone down to 2/5's to be honest as bump very small copact tight and low and like I say feel like I constantly need a poo, and defo not constipated as I have been a few times in 24 hrs. LOL
> 
> I do know when I was in labour when aby moves down canal feels like a BIG poo! and I also pooed in the bed :blush: cos it's the same muscles!

i keep pooing :cry: TMI :rofl:

i used to be scared incase i poo, but im not bothered any more


----------



## jenny_wren

ive gotten to the point where i
dont care what i look like
or what i do i just want baby out!

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> im looking forward to pooing the bed LOL
> ewwwwww yummy yummy :rofl:
> 
> and ive pooed about 5 times in the last
> 6 hours ish ... better than being blocked up!
> 
> :blush:
> 
> xx​

:rofl:

i think we should give birth the same day, and would be funny if your in the room next door, ill knock on the wall everytime i wanna say hello! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I wish mine would get lower, I'd do anything to not have a body part lodged under my right rib (causing all my back ache)

I think today I'm going to help my mum out by ironing for her whilst bouncing on my ball.. possibly a deadly combo :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

NO it doesn't matter, you don't even really notice. LOL by the time all docs have had a good look and feel of ya bits anyway what's a poo between friends, haha!


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> ive gotten to the point where i
> dont care what i look like
> or what i do i just want baby out!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​

i still slighly care about my apperacne, do my make up when i go out, but ive really let my self go in the hair department, ie pubic :rofl: 

i havent shaved anywhere in ages!

My sister always strokes my legs and goes "Ohh sorry hannah i thought that was bailey(my dog) :rofl:)


----------



## jenny_wren

Shinning_Star said:


> NO it doesn't matter, you don't even really notice. LOL by the time all docs have had a good look and feel of ya bits anyway what's a poo between friends, haha!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## Shinning_Star

AWww Ash, it's not a bad thing head not being down and if it's any concellation this one is defo down but I still can't breathe properly. 

Defo go bounce on birthing ball they are great not got one this time as we have no room :( :cry: but I'd certainly like to be bouncing on one now, ease these aches!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> NO it doesn't matter, you don't even really notice. LOL by the time all docs have had a good look and feel of ya bits anyway what's a poo between friends, haha!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Too funny!


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> i think we should give birth the same day, and would be funny if your in the room next door, ill knock on the wall everytime i wanna say hello! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:
hospitals gonna love us!!

must be soundproof rooms though
everytime ive been down there
ive never heard anyone in labour!
and ive been down there for days!
:dohh:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I might have a turn on the pregnancy ball today :)


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao Han!!!
I am okay just the lady parts are a bit wild at the moment! I do trim but when I wasn't pregnant I waxed like every month and now I have hair back it's weird!
You and Jen could do morse code through the wall haha.
I poo about 4-5 times a day!


----------



## danapeter36

jenny_wren said:


> Shinning_Star said:
> 
> 
> NO it doesn't matter, you don't even really notice. LOL by the time all docs have had a good look and feel of ya bits anyway what's a poo between friends, haha!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:​Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i think we should give birth the same day, and would be funny if your in the room next door, ill knock on the wall everytime i wanna say hello! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> hospitals gonna love us!!
> 
> must be soundproof rooms though
> everytime ive been down there
> ive never heard anyone in labour!
> and ive been down there for days!
> :dohh:​Click to expand...

I did when i was there! 

It was like


UGHHHHHHHHHAHHHHHAHHHHHAHHHHHH, AND then i cring baby! :cloud9: 


The screaming bit scared me a bit though, lol 
I think ill be so shy to scream lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

I try to shave my legs but it's a bit difficult, my skippy, (lol as df says as in the bush kangaroom.) has been DF's responsibility lol whihc he's seriously laxing in at the mo, for some reson says it's a bit of a chore, why ever is that! LOL Never mind us doing it every month normally! LOL But under my arms are still cleanly shaven! LOL only part I c actually reach!


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Lmao Han!!!
> I am okay just the lady parts are a bit wild at the moment! I do trim but when I wasn't pregnant I waxed like every month and now I have hair back it's weird!
> You and Jen could do morse code through the wall haha.
> I poo about 4-5 times a day!

*only* 4 or 5!!
:rofl::rofl:

i think we should get walky talkies!!
haha​


----------



## danapeter36

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i think we should give birth the same day, and would be funny if your in the room next door, ill knock on the wall everytime i wanna say hello! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> hospitals gonna love us!!
> 
> must be soundproof rooms though
> everytime ive been down there
> ive never heard anyone in labour!
> and ive been down there for days!
> :dohh:​Click to expand...

I have heard people.
An Asian lady who sounded like she was being eaten by a T-Rex, honestly she was SCREAMING, and a lady who sang through labour. No joke!


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Lmao Han!!!
> I am okay just the lady parts are a bit wild at the moment! I do trim but when I wasn't pregnant I waxed like every month and now I have hair back it's weird!
> You and Jen could do morse code through the wall haha.
> I poo about 4-5 times a day!

:rofl:
My legs are so bad! :rofl:

lol Morse code, 1 knock for hi, 2 knocks for girl, 3 knocks for boy :rofl:

i pooed 2 times so far today! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:



> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i think we should give birth the same day, and would be funny if your in the room next door, ill knock on the wall everytime i wanna say hello! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> hospitals gonna love us!!
> 
> must be soundproof rooms though
> everytime ive been down there
> ive never heard anyone in labour!
> and ive been down there for days!
> :dohh:​Click to expand...
> 
> I did when i was there!
> 
> It was like
> 
> 
> UGHHHHHHHHHAHHHHHAHHHHHAHHHHHH, AND then i cring baby! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> The screaming bit scared me a bit though, lol
> I think ill be so shy to scream lolClick to expand...

Don't be shy, you should sing like that lady I heard, she was singing 'I'l take you to the candy shop' over and over again, was so funny, because she sounded like she was straining for a poo while she was singing with the pain :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think if we all carry on like this we will all more up a satus, were very chatty this morning :) x


----------



## jenny_wren

Shinning_Star said:


> I try to shave my legs but it's a bit difficult, my skippy, (lol as df says as in the bush kangaroom.) has been DF's responsibility lol whihc he's seriously laxing in at the mo, for some reson says it's a bit of a chore, why ever is that! LOL Never mind us doing it every month normally! LOL But under my arms are still cleanly shaven! LOL only part I c actually reach!


SAME!
if i wanna shave my legs its 
a bloody mission!
my underarms are fine
and i got the oh to shave down there
a few weeks back so thats a medium
ill trim it some more next week i think!
then again if im a hairy beast in
labour its not gonna matter ...
pooing myself and being hairy :cloud9:

:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## Shinning_Star

AWw, you don't need to scream, Everyones different. I never screamed, I cried after 20 hrs and finding out hadn't progressed LOL but no screaming. I think I was initially laughing when on gas and air, hehe!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

You ladies are crazy!! :happydance:

I looked at my notes and I'm 4/5 engaged.. oh well better than not at all.. I was feeling my ribs the other day and I'm convinced one is now out of place.. it sticks out loads more than all the others! I'm a freak :blush:

My mum told me she got told off for making too much noise during labour with my sister.. honestly if anyone tells me off I'll be trying to storm out of hospital haha.. I'll have the baby in the blooming car park :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i think we should give birth the same day, and would be funny if your in the room next door, ill knock on the wall everytime i wanna say hello! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> hospitals gonna love us!!
> 
> must be soundproof rooms though
> everytime ive been down there
> ive never heard anyone in labour!
> and ive been down there for days!
> :dohh:​Click to expand...
> 
> I did when i was there!
> 
> It was like
> 
> 
> UGHHHHHHHHHAHHHHHAHHHHHAHHHHHH, AND then i cring baby! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> The screaming bit scared me a bit though, lol
> I think ill be so shy to scream lolClick to expand...
> 
> Don't be shy, you should sing like that lady I heard, she was singing 'I'l take you to the candy shop' over and over again, was so funny, because she sounded like she was straining for a poo while she was singing with the pain :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:
Marc said he would make me a cd for birth, but he said he would put his kidulthood and adulthood albums on it, i was like on your bike :bike:

&

I told him ashy was gonna be giving birth to _eye of the tiger!_ he nearly wet himself! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

weird, but i am getting slight tighenings now, :|.. no lie.


----------



## danapeter36

My mum had a jamaican midwife, big lady, like a sumo wrestler and she said 
'Stop makin' noise woman' lmao
I wouldnt trust Peter down there he might give me a mohican or something.


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> weird, but i am getting slight tighenings now, :|.. no lie.

come on Han...please give birth sooooooooooooon!!!

I am not worried about pooing myself I think its funny, I'll just pee myself laughing.:rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Dignity what on earth is dignity! HAHA legs splayed, hairy skippers and poo's all over the beds. MAn what an earth posesses people t become midwives! lmao


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> weird, but i am getting slight tighenings now, :|.. no lie.
> 
> come on Han...please give birth sooooooooooooon!!!
> 
> I am not worried about pooing myself I think its funny, I'll just pee myself laughing.:rofl:Click to expand...

hope so, it would so ruin marcs night tomoz! :rofl:

AND GUESS WHAT,

8th of april, guess whos playing football?

marcs worst night mare is happening :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han I think my 'eye of the tiger' plan is a good one! 
It worked for Rocky :rofl:
Hopefully I will be splashing about in the birthing pool whilst listening to it! 

Come one babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never have I wanted to feel pain so much in my life :rofl: Or subject others to pain haha :muaha:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha, I haven't thought of any music yet!!! Still feels like its so far away!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:
A click just came from my tummy


----------



## Shinning_Star

OOOH, I've just been propositioned, lol " Not planning on jumping then at all." Haha Now there's an offer! He's sitting on his little computer chair, hehe I just said "not on that chair! "
What dya reckon girls, go I get my kicks, plus eat pineapple etc etc. Man would be awful if my waters broke all over him! lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

I had that last night I'm not sure what it is, my guess was engagement? 
BUt I really don't know! I had three clicks last nigth well weird and then has an ouwie pain in my woowar! BUT alas nothing seems to have happened!


----------



## HannahGraceee

im suddenly very tired too might go to sleep lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Gosh I honestly feel like I'm going to still be pregnant when I'm 90!! 
I've been going to the toilet a lot more than usual recently but everything has gone away today! Booooooo.. (who knew I'd ever be happy to poo lots haha)

Awww Dan has came home early :happydance::happydance:

Now I can do some bouncing :winkwink:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

go for it, have sex!!! tell me what its like after, I've forgotten!


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> im suddenly very tired too might go to sleep lol

You okay Han?:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cake:
Your chat happy jenny" 
:cake:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> im suddenly very tired too might go to sleep lol
> 
> You okay Han?:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...

Yeh im fine,

No more tighening so it must have been wishfull thinking :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Aww, you should rest....honestly one of you girls will def go soon, I mean your so close to full term, technically baby is prob full term already!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> go for it, have sex!!! tell me what its like after, I've forgotten!

ash are you gonna have sex?:howdy:




:thumpup::ninja:


----------



## danapeter36

Aw all this talk of sex!!! I am so frustrated!!!
I over eat when I get sexually frustrated!!!


----------



## navarababe

morning ladies, how r u all?


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Aww, you should rest....honestly one of you girls will def go soon, I mean your so close to full term, technically baby is prob full term already!!!

Yepp im resting!
Feet up
watching americas next top model :finger:


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> morning ladies, how r u all?

Hiya Lana! :)


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Lana, I just voted on your poll!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

me too! :)


----------



## navarababe

im trying to upload my bump pic but aint working :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

I love the name sofia! sounds cute, Lana and baby sofia :cloud9: lol

Ive posted well loads today, ill be ellite in no time! :rofl:


----------



## Wyldekitty

Hi. Not sure if I'm in the right place. I'm new here. I'm expecting my first baby on 17th April. Don't know what it will be yet.
Today is my last day in work. I've just hit 35 weeks today!
Hope you are all well and have been having reasonable pregnancies so far.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:

a new bee! :)

Yepp your in the right place hun! x do you know wheather your having a boy or a girl? or is it a surpise?

welcome to bnb btw! :) x


----------



## danapeter36

Hello!!! Whats your name if you don't mind us asking? You are in the right place as Han said, the more the merrier! Welcome!


----------



## danapeter36

Wyldekitty said:


> Hi. Not sure if I'm in the right place. I'm new here. I'm expecting my first baby on 17th April. Don't know what it will be yet.
> Today is my last day in work. I've just hit 35 weeks today!
> Hope you are all well and have been having reasonable pregnancies so far.


You so will... I reckon maybe by the time baby is here! :happydance:


----------



## navarababe

ok heres my 34week bump pic from last night girls :) 

https://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh338/navarababe_2009/bump34weeks2.jpg


----------



## Wyldekitty

Thanks for the welcome

Don't know what we're having. 20 week scan was unclear as bump was lying in a funny position. OH wants a boy. I don't mind.


----------



## danapeter36

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooow Lana thats impressive!!!

Wyldekitty, theres a lot of yellow bumps in April mums so dont worry, you're in great company!


----------



## danapeter36

Lanas gonna pop first I can feel it, just LOOK at that bump, the bump doesnt lie ladies!


----------



## navarababe

lol i thought i had a gush yesterday when i stood up from toilet, but i dont think it was anything. bump is sooo heavy :(


----------



## Wyldekitty

I'm Alison, 34 from Manchester and live with Peter and my gorgeous cat Cookie, who is 11. Peter has a 13 yo son who lives with his mum.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I added you to the list! :)

Do you wanna no how to get a ticker?


----------



## danapeter36

awww hi Alison :) 
Han have you added Alisons due date to the list?
We have a list of all our due dates on the first page of this thread!
I love Manchester, I used to live in the North when I was a little un, till I was 11. Lived in Accrington, but my aunty lived in Ramsbottom and my uncle in Gatley and neither are far from Manchester! xxx


----------



## navarababe

welcome alison hun, x


----------



## danapeter36

Lana I love your names list u really cant go wrong whatever u choose!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol grace is the babys middle name :) & mine lol :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

yep i added her to the list :):) x


----------



## navarababe

i dunno wat to call her, im really stuck with names :( lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

its up to you babe, 

have you asked your ex?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im gonna do a bit of tidying and make some lunch, so sorry for late replies if any one asks me anything? :) x


----------



## danapeter36

I feel like lunch, gonna have pizza!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Pizza! :cloud9:

i need to do the hovering, my mum asked my brother to get the hover down from upstairs, doubt he will, and if i ask him too he will say im always moaning at him :|?


----------



## navarababe

he wants chloe, but thts a common name et, lots of ppl have tht name, i dunno wht to do :(


----------



## danapeter36

hoover up your brother han that way he'll never annoy you again!

Chloe is lovely, I dont think its common at all!


----------



## danapeter36

How about Ava Grace
Ella Grace, Sophia Mae
Chloe Grace


----------



## navarababe

my ideal name was going to be "Brooke Chloe Edgar" But my pals girlfriend had to take that name 6months ago!! :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> he wants chloe, but thts a common name et, lots of ppl have tht name, i dunno wht to do :(

I LOVE THE NAME CHLOE, i wanted to call my bubs that but marcs sister is called chloe, 

but i was gonna call her khloe


----------



## danapeter36

Thats a lovely spelling of it Han!


----------



## HannahGraceee

& ive only heard of one person being called khloe


----------



## navarababe

thats a lovely way of spelling it han hun :)


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah I like it, its unusual, and really pretty looking when its written!
I like names like that, they look so feminine!


----------



## navarababe

im just scared incase i dont find a name that "i love" cause once i pick it, i know that i cant change it, so i need to find something that i fall in love with


----------



## danapeter36

I agree hun...have you gone on a baby names site and just sat there and written down all the nice names and then said them aloud to choose maybe 3-4 you like? Then I would run them by your ex and perhaps even your sister and when she's born you can see what she 'looks' like!


----------



## HannahGraceee

the boys name we picked out, sometimes im not 100% sure on it, but marcs dead set on it now, and wont change his mind


----------



## navarababe

yeh i tried that, thats why i came up with the pole to see what other people thought aswell. If i could take the name brooke i'd be fine, but i dont think i can :(

Damn heartburn, ive been getting it EVERY day all day, not sure if its the weetabix i eat in the morning or wat. its annoying lol


----------



## danapeter36

i think u really need to fall for a name...but han that name might grow on u!!!

Ashhhhhhhhhhh I can see your lurking, what u upto xxx


----------



## danapeter36

if u like the name just use it!!! bugger everyone else!


----------



## HannahGraceee

m eating spaggetii caronara :cloud9: x


----------



## navarababe

Im for one of my crisp sandwichs in a minute lol, i ended up having 3 yesterday


----------



## HannahGraceee

i think that will do me for the next couples of hours while i nest :) then ill have a ham and colslaw sandwich :)


----------



## danapeter36

mmmm ham and coleslaw...in a baguette!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i had the nicest bagels for dinner last night

Onion bagels with cream cheese and ham :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

loads of lurkers today x


----------



## pink_cabbage

Jeez - sometimes I think I shouldn't bother trying to catch up; it takes forever!!!

And some of you girls get up well early!

I've done nothing today yet, and am still in my PJs. Some bloke came knocking on the door wanting to take my dad's broken laptop away... but I told him I didn't know dad _had_ a broken laptop, and if he did then it would be with him at work anyway. He said "Is he likely to be back in the next hour?" and I told him that even if he left now he wouldn't 'cause he works in Leeds and it's about 2 and a half hours away. So then he went away. Silly man!

I've been struggling with names too. I made a list and now I've lost it :( 
[EDIT](I'm such an idiot - I thought I'd written it on paper, but apparently I'd made a list in Word and saved it to my Desktop... durrr!)[/EDIT]
So yeah... still no idea...


----------



## Cymrukelz

Hi Ladies.. How is everyone and their bumps doing?
iv still got 7 days left in work and OMG its killing me- i cant wait to start my maternity leave and relax all day long!
im feeling so much movement from the baby and even though it is nice- it gets very uncomfortable :( x


----------



## pink_cabbage

Cymrukelz said:


> iv still got 7 days left in work and OMG its killing me- i cant wait to start my maternity leave and relax all day long!

I'd actually swap you, which I know sounds seriously ungrateful... but I'm so bored of being stuck at home, I know that if I was at work (depending on what I was doing of course) I'd be far better 'cause I wouldn't just sit feeling sorry for myself and I'd just get on with things... Here it's far too easy to just slob around going "Ugh" and eating loads lol. 

But YAY for maternity leave for you soon - 7 days will fly by :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

8 days till i finish work!!!! :)

Hi beccy! :) x


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> Hi beccy! :) x

Hey Hannah *waves*

Ok, so... my list of names... HELP!!!
(No matter what name I decide on, the middle name will be Nicoll 'cause my bestest friend is Nicola, and she's gonna be Godmother)

Addison
Ava
Cerys
Elspeth 
Esmé 
Lily-Beth _(My sister laughs every time I tell her this 'cause my Gran was called Lily, and our old dog was called Beth... so she thinks it's inappropriate!)_
Poppy 
Seren 
Trinity


----------



## HannahGraceee

omg i love someone! :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hi beccy! :) x
> 
> Hey Hannah *waves*
> 
> Ok, so... my list of names... HELP!!!
> (No matter what name I decide on, the middle name will be Nicoll 'cause my bestest friend is Nicola, and she's gonna be Godmother)
> 
> Addison
> Ava
> Cerys
> Elspeth
> Esmé
> Lily-Beth _(My sister laughs every time I tell her this 'cause my Gran was called Lily, and our old dog was called Beth... so she thinks it's inappropriate!)_
> Poppy
> Seren
> TrinityClick to expand...

lol my buba being called ava if its a girl :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

ESME!, omg i love that name :cloud9: x


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hi beccy! :) x
> 
> Hey Hannah *waves*
> 
> Ok, so... my list of names... HELP!!!
> (No matter what name I decide on, the middle name will be Nicoll 'cause my bestest friend is Nicola, and she's gonna be Godmother)
> 
> Addison
> Ava
> Cerys
> Elspeth
> Esmé
> Lily-Beth _(My sister laughs every time I tell her this 'cause my Gran was called Lily, and our old dog was called Beth... so she thinks it's inappropriate!)_
> Poppy
> Seren
> TrinityClick to expand...
> 
> lol my buba being called ava if its a girl :)Click to expand...

I'll cross that one off then :) xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hi beccy! :) x
> 
> Hey Hannah *waves*
> 
> Ok, so... my list of names... HELP!!!
> (No matter what name I decide on, the middle name will be Nicoll 'cause my bestest friend is Nicola, and she's gonna be Godmother)
> 
> Addison
> Ava
> Cerys
> Elspeth
> Esmé
> Lily-Beth _(My sister laughs every time I tell her this 'cause my Gran was called Lily, and our old dog was called Beth... so she thinks it's inappropriate!)_
> Poppy
> Seren
> TrinityClick to expand...
> 
> lol my buba being called ava if its a girl :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'll cross that one off then :) xxClick to expand...

DOnt be silly beccy!


----------



## navarababe

OMG i just watched holyoaks, i sooooooooooooo want a man to kiss me like warren kissed sasha :hissy:


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> ESME!, omg i love that name :cloud9: x

That's actually my fave so far! My mum likes it too, but she also said it might be a bit posh for round 'ere ('cause it's rough... :rofl:).

My dad wants her to be called Nigella... I bet you can't guess what his first name is... lol


----------



## pink_cabbage

I can't remember the last time I watched Hollyoaks! I used to be obsessed...

Lately I've got a thing for Waterloo Road, and Skins. Did anyone watch Skins last night?! Mental!
I don't like the cast so much this time though. I miss Chris *sobs* I met him at a party once actually... I was so starstruck, and he aint even that famous!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> I can't remember the last time I watched Hollyoaks! I used to be obsessed...
> 
> Lately I've got a thing for Waterloo Road, and Skins. Did anyone watch Skins last night?! Mental!
> I don't like the cast so much this time though. I miss Chris *sobs* I met him at a party once actually... I was so starstruck, and he aint even that famous!!

I KNOW!
yesterday at skins , my mum keeped going omg, cant watch this but kept watching lol

its well funny how, the first people all quit cos they wanted a pay rise, and all (expect anwar) auditioned for the new ones :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

I dont watch much tv, I generally watch films etc...
Esme and Ava are gorgeous Beccy xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im so annoyed!
i cant think of what this song is called or who its by!!


----------



## danapeter36

do u know a line from the song?


----------



## HannahGraceee

No,
i know its a band,
& the music video is -

hes in a cafe, with a girl, and the girl keeps changing to some other girl!!! :hissy: annoying

buba loves jack penate just like her mummy :)


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> I can't remember the last time I watched Hollyoaks! I used to be obsessed...
> 
> Lately I've got a thing for Waterloo Road, and Skins. Did anyone watch Skins last night?! Mental!
> I don't like the cast so much this time though. I miss Chris *sobs* I met him at a party once actually... I was so starstruck, and he aint even that famous!!
> 
> I KNOW!
> yesterday at skins , my mum keeped going omg, cant watch this but kept watching lol
> 
> its well funny how, the first people all quit cos they wanted a pay rise, and all (expect anwar) auditioned for the new ones :rofl:Click to expand...

Really?! I didn't know that! That's funny... haha. 

I just found a photo of me with Joe Dempsie (Chris from Skins) but I'm not putting it up 'cause I look soooo rough!

I did however find photos that upset me - I was sooooo thin *sob*

https://photos-c.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sf2p/v235/180/83/272700014/n272700014_984778_6769.jpg

That's me, in the middle. I want that figure back!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

look i was gonna say that doesnt look like chris! :|.

:rofl:

i wana see! :)


----------



## Janisdkh

Morning ladies! <3


----------



## nataliecn

HannahGraceee said:


> No,
> i know its a band,
> & the music video is -
> 
> hes in a cafe, with a girl, and the girl keeps changing to some other girl!!! :hissy: annoying
> 
> buba loves jack penate just like her mummy :)

is it like on mtv type stuff? someone that may be played over here in Canada too!? or the band is a band in the UK?!


----------



## Cymrukelz

pink_cabbage said:


> Cymrukelz said:
> 
> 
> iv still got 7 days left in work and OMG its killing me- i cant wait to start my maternity leave and relax all day long!
> 
> I'd actually swap you, which I know sounds seriously ungrateful... but I'm so bored of being stuck at home, I know that if I was at work (depending on what I was doing of course) I'd be far better 'cause I wouldn't just sit feeling sorry for myself and I'd just get on with things... Here it's far too easy to just slob around going "Ugh" and eating loads lol.
> 
> But YAY for maternity leave for you soon - 7 days will fly by :DClick to expand...

ye but im in work and i just physically cant do anything- im just feeling useless and online all day... im just feeling very uncomfortable and i have to wait till break time until i can eat :'( lol


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> look i was gonna say that doesnt look like chris! :|.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i wana see! :)

I may cover my face up then... lol


----------



## Cymrukelz

pink_cabbage said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hi beccy! :) x
> 
> Hey Hannah *waves*
> 
> Ok, so... my list of names... HELP!!!
> (No matter what name I decide on, the middle name will be Nicoll 'cause my bestest friend is Nicola, and she's gonna be Godmother)
> 
> Addison
> Ava
> Cerys
> Elspeth
> Esmé
> Lily-Beth _(My sister laughs every time I tell her this 'cause my Gran was called Lily, and our old dog was called Beth... so she thinks it's inappropriate!)_
> Poppy
> Seren
> TrinityClick to expand...


Being welsh- im totally likeing the name seren- star! soo pretty!
i think iv settled on my girl name- Amelia Haf. haf is welsh for summer! 
not sure on boy names yet tho. x


----------



## danapeter36

Mornng Janis!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol i bet you dont need to, bet you look gorgeous :)


----------



## pink_cabbage

Cymrukelz said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hi beccy! :) x
> 
> Hey Hannah *waves*
> 
> Ok, so... my list of names... HELP!!!
> (No matter what name I decide on, the middle name will be Nicoll 'cause my bestest friend is Nicola, and she's gonna be Godmother)
> 
> Addison
> Ava
> Cerys
> Elspeth
> Esmé
> Lily-Beth _(My sister laughs every time I tell her this 'cause my Gran was called Lily, and our old dog was called Beth... so she thinks it's inappropriate!)_
> Poppy
> Seren
> TrinityClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Being welsh- im totally likeing the name seren- star! soo pretty!
> i think iv settled on my girl name- Amelia Haf. haf is welsh for summer!
> not sure on boy names yet tho. xClick to expand...

I like lots of Welsh names too, and my Gran was Welsh... but none of them go very well with my surname, lol.


----------



## pink_cabbage

Ok Hannah, just for you...

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v231/197/96/506311465/n506311465_786874_7437.jpg

I was so drunk, it's shocking!


----------



## HannahGraceee

bubs likes jamie t aswell like her mummy :rofl:

she pushed her footout a min ago and i saw the out print :cloud9: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> Ok Hannah, just for you...
> 
> https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v231/197/96/506311465/n506311465_786874_7437.jpg
> 
> I was so drunk, it's shocking!

:shock::shock::shock:
:shock::shock::shock:
:shock:
:shock:
:shock:
:shock:

You should have jumped him and snogged him! :rofl:

you look stunning hun dont worry, you make up looks nice too :) x


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> she pushed her footout a min ago and i saw the out print :cloud9: x

Aaaaaaaaaaaw!!! I've spent ages sat trying to see if I can see that... but I've not had any luck yet... lol


----------



## Cymrukelz

he looks better in that pic than on the tv! lol . cant believe he died in it!
yep i do think the new series is going a little over the top now! x


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> You should have jumped him and snogged him! :rofl:
> 
> you look stunning hun dont worry, you make up looks nice too :) x

Eeeeeeeeeeeew - I don't kiss boys! LOL

And thanks hun :) I'm useless with make up - my mate did it, hehe.


----------



## pink_cabbage

Cymrukelz said:


> he looks better in that pic than on the tv! lol . cant believe he died in it!
> yep i do think the new series is going a little over the top now! x

I was quite shocked at how young he looked in "real life"... He was dead shy too, but still just as lovely. 

I thought the first few new episodes were too stupid... like, I know it's always been funny, but not stupid funny. They seem to be getting a bit better though. 

Who's your favourite new character?


----------



## HannahGraceee

im rubbish at my own make up, other peoples im amazing, (Not being big headed) 


&

i think he still looks LUSH in that photo!


----------



## Cymrukelz

has anyone yet started celebrating a night out with their girlies to celebrate after the bubba is born? and how long after would you leave it!?
my OH cant wait- he thinks it will be great to have a night in with his baby without mummy interfering. lol x


----------



## pink_cabbage

I'm more of a hair person - I'm good at doing hair. And I AM being big headed lol - why not?! 

I really shouldn't look at photos on Facebook... I just came across all the ones of me and my ex :(


----------



## Cymrukelz

pink_cabbage said:


> Cymrukelz said:
> 
> 
> he looks better in that pic than on the tv! lol . cant believe he died in it!
> yep i do think the new series is going a little over the top now! x
> 
> I was quite shocked at how young he looked in "real life"... He was dead shy too, but still just as lovely.
> 
> I thought the first few new episodes were too stupid... like, I know it's always been funny, but not stupid funny. They seem to be getting a bit better though.
> 
> Who's your favourite new character?Click to expand...

yep the series is getting better as the series goes on- but is given the teens of this day a very bad rep . tehe 
iv not really got a favourite i dont think- the two girls make me laff though so maybe them- pregnancy head is on cant think of their names- the Lesbians. i think their role is quite good and i do think the 1 lad is GAWJUS- one who is going out with emily but shagin Effie. tut tut. lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> Cymrukelz said:
> 
> 
> he looks better in that pic than on the tv! lol . cant believe he died in it!
> yep i do think the new series is going a little over the top now! x
> 
> I was quite shocked at how young he looked in "real life"... He was dead shy too, but still just as lovely.
> 
> I thought the first few new episodes were too stupid... like, I know it's always been funny, but not stupid funny. They seem to be getting a bit better though.
> 
> *Who's your favourite new character*?Click to expand...

https://www.radiotimes.com/content/features/galleries/skins/10/mainImage.jpg <-- YUMM

Ollie Barbieri - JJ (tried adding him on facebook but didnt accept me :() :rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

Kell - Naomi and Emily?? I'm obsessed with Naomi... lol

Hannah - JJ is ace! Too bad he didn't accept you. I think that's just mean! We should start some kind of crazed pregnant-lady Facebook stalking of all the characters... haha!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Cymrukelz said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cymrukelz said:
> 
> 
> he looks better in that pic than on the tv! lol . cant believe he died in it!
> yep i do think the new series is going a little over the top now! x
> 
> I was quite shocked at how young he looked in "real life"... He was dead shy too, but still just as lovely.
> 
> I thought the first few new episodes were too stupid... like, I know it's always been funny, but not stupid funny. They seem to be getting a bit better though.
> 
> Who's your favourite new character?Click to expand...
> 
> yep the series is getting better as the series goes on- but is given the teens of this day a very bad rep . tehe
> iv not really got a favourite i dont think- the two girls make me laff though so maybe them- pregnancy head is on cant think of their names- the Lesbians. i think their role is quite good and i do think the* 1 lad is GAWJUS- one who is going out with emily but shagin Effie. tut tut. lol*Click to expand...

(freddie) Luke Pasqualino he is so hot :)

Sorry im a skins fanatic, i know everything


----------



## HannahGraceee

i just saw something on the news that made me cry :cry:


----------



## pink_cabbage

Haha, so am I! Especially on the last 2 series... 

My mum doesn't like watching it, so I always have to wait for an hour after it starts on E4 then watch it on 4OD... annoyingness!

I always end up hearing songs on there too that I wanna download, and have like this HUUUUUGE list!


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> i just saw something on the news that made me cry :cry:

:hug: What was it hun? You ok? xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Big hugs Han!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i just saw something on the news that made me cry :cry:
> 
> :hug: What was it hun? You ok? xxxClick to expand...

It was just a clip, but it was about prince william talking about his mummy :(

saying that the word is hallow to him and he'll never get to talk to his mummy again :(:( 

so sad :(:cry:


----------



## Cymrukelz

what made you cry han??

ye naomi she a cool character i think!- i think i would like to play here :D

iv bought series 1 and 2 to watch when my maternity leave starts! lol x


----------



## Cymrukelz

HannahGraceee said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i just saw something on the news that made me cry :cry:
> 
> :hug: What was it hun? You ok? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It was just a clip, but it was about prince william talking about his mummy :(
> 
> saying that the word is hallow to him and he'll never get to talk to his mummy again :(:(
> 
> so sad :(:cry:Click to expand...

oooh bless!! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

&
The police officer that got killed :( 

i honestly think we live in hell, why do things like this happen? :cry:


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i just saw something on the news that made me cry :cry:
> 
> :hug: What was it hun? You ok? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It was just a clip, but it was about prince william talking about his mummy :(
> 
> saying that the word is hallow to him and he'll never get to talk to his mummy again :(:(
> 
> so sad :(:cry:Click to expand...

Aaw, that is sad :hug: 

I always cry whenever I see pictures or stuff from her funeral...


----------



## Cymrukelz

im off to boots now ladies to grab some food and go and see whats in the baby section! im sure by the time i come back i will be well lost and you will be on page 800. lol. 
speak to you soon x x


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Han.
She was a lovely role model, and helped a lot of charities, it's sad and shows that even princes don't have it easy, money isn't everything.

Bless ya sweetie xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Cymrukelz said:


> im off to boots now ladies to grab some food and go and see whats in the baby section! im sure by the time i come back i will be well lost and you will be on page 800. lol.
> speak to you soon x x

have fun hun :):) 

&
Yep we always chat and chat :) x


----------



## danapeter36

Have fun at Boots sweetie pie!


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Chelly!!!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Bad things will always happen... Often it's nobodys fault, but they just do. 

You just have to make the most out of every situation, try and find positives in all the negatives. I've learnt that since I got pregnant - it was a shitty thing that happened, a shitty situation, there were shitty consequences because of it... and there were two options; not have this baby, and spend my whole life thinking about it and then relating that to everything shitty... or having the baby, and looking at the positives. 
Obviously I chose the latter one! It's not been easy, and it probably never will be... but at least something good's come out of the mess...


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Aw Han.
> She was a lovely role model, and helped a lot of charities, it's sad and shows that even princes don't have it easy, money isn't everything.
> 
> Bless ya sweetie xxx

I know :(:(

Plus all over the world there are people without there mummys and daddys :( 
just makes me think how lucky i am


----------



## pink_cabbage

Cymrukelz said:


> im off to boots now ladies to grab some food and go and see whats in the baby section! im sure by the time i come back i will be well lost and you will be on page 800. lol.
> speak to you soon x x

Do what I do - write down what the last page you read was!!

Have fun in Boots... don't spend too much!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> Bad things will always happen... Often it's nobodys fault, but they just do.
> 
> You just have to make the most out of every situation, try and find positives in all the negatives. I've learnt that since I got pregnant - it was a shitty thing that happened, a shitty situation, there were shitty consequences because of it... and there were two options; not have this baby, and spend my whole life thinking about it and then relating that to everything shitty... or having the baby, and looking at the positives.
> Obviously I chose the latter one! It's not been easy, and it probably never will be... but at least something good's come out of the mess...

That is a good way of thinking hun :) x


----------



## pink_cabbage

I'm just off to make lunch... mmmm! 

Don't talk too much whilst I'm gone =P


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

We will :)

Chelly! :cloud9: you there?


----------



## danapeter36

She's spying!!! hehe


----------



## Shinning_Star

HOw rude My internet modem just re-set itself! It's been doing that alot lately and really bugs DF cos he's usually (just as he was then) in the middle of a quake 3 online game! LOL.

So I'm only gone an hour and you get through what twelve pages! LOL So I had a bounce, lol on my df hehe! Was rather nice, but think now baby head no longer engaged haha! GRRRR> Still getting constant pains, but they're not contractions cos they don't let up! Continuous pain, grr not comfy!

I shall be going to get my son from school in abt half hour and pop to tesco's before we come home, hopefully we'll just get the bus and wn't have to worry abt walking to far. TUMMY HURTS!!!!!

I don't know what to have for tea tonight any idea ladies? Seeing as going to tesco's anyway, just don't know what I fancy!


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH and forgot welcome alison, nice to meet you. 

Names we've defo decided on Gabriel Edward. Girls names we're swaying from Poppy to Phoebe and we really not 100% on those? GRRRR.

I llike chloe, esme is lovely too!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Gosh - you lot went quiet whilst I was gone! 

SS, Phoebe is a lovely name - I dunno why, but it reminds me of summer... it's like... a sunshiney name!
I'm not sure what you can have for dinner... It's Friday, so we always have fish and chips 'cause we're creatures of habit!

I had a lovely corned beef sandwich for lunch, with Prawn Cocktail crisps, and a piece of cherry cake (which, for some reason, I put butter on...)! Not the most healthy of lunches, but oh well!

I'm off to Asda in a bit methinks... I might buy some new PJs 'cause mine seem to be getting a bit tight.


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL, I'm considering ASDA instead and I read they give ya 500 gift vouchers and a years free nappies lol if your waters go in store! haha!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Seriously?!?! That's mental! I'm so gonna be going to Asda more now... hehe


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah I'd heard of the nappies, wondered if it was a urban myth, lol. So I googled it, hehe its not policy or anything but a few people have said thats what they got!

would be rather great haha!


----------



## Shinning_Star

OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

tummy hurts, why can't it be something productive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Get yourself to Asda, quick! It MIGHT be something productive... afterall, it's Friday 13th... and after what your son said yesterday... hehe!


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL I know, but these pains just aren't anything cos as I say there not coming and going so there defo not contractions, as much as I'd like them to be! 

Friday 13 prob mean I won't go into labour anywhere useful! LOL Prob the pound store, or on the bus, haha the buggers would probably charge me!


----------



## Janisdkh

Wow so hard to catch up on posts here hehe too bad you all didn't have msn or yahoo messangers we can have a big april mommies chat!~


----------



## pink_cabbage

Shinning_Star said:


> LOL I know, but these pains just aren't anything cos as I say there not coming and going so there defo not contractions, as much as I'd like them to be!
> 
> Friday 13 prob mean I won't go into labour anywhere useful! LOL Prob the pound store, or on the bus, haha the buggers would probably charge me!

Haha, if they're anything like the bus drivers round here then they probably wouldn't even notice! I was on the bus the other week, and as he went round the corner he clipped something (I think it was a lamp-post). Someone fell off their chair 'cause of it, and he never even noticed so didn't stop or anything! 

Pound Store wouldn't actually be all that bad if you think about it... If they let you have the same amount of stuff (like, £500 or whatever) you'd totally get more for your money than in Asda!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Janisdkh said:


> Wow so hard to catch up on posts here hehe too bad you all didn't have msn or yahoo messangers we can have a big april mommies chat!~

I bet loads of people have got MSN hun. I have, but not been on in ages as I find this place much more fun, hehe.


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL very true, but I always find theres only so much useful stuff in poundstores!


----------



## Janisdkh

pink_cabbage said:


> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> Wow so hard to catch up on posts here hehe too bad you all didn't have msn or yahoo messangers we can have a big april mommies chat!~
> 
> I bet loads of people have got MSN hun. I have, but not been on in ages as I find this place much more fun, hehe.Click to expand...


Def is :) But we should just find a place for a chatroom and have weekly chats. :D All my mommmy forums im in have them every tuesday and thursday.


----------



## pink_cabbage

Janisdkh said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> Wow so hard to catch up on posts here hehe too bad you all didn't have msn or yahoo messangers we can have a big april mommies chat!~
> 
> I bet loads of people have got MSN hun. I have, but not been on in ages as I find this place much more fun, hehe.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Def is :) But we should just find a place for a chatroom and have weekly chats. :D All my mommmy forums im in have them every tuesday and thursday.Click to expand...

I have trouble keeping up with just the one forum, let alone two or three! I take my hat off to you, hehe. 

I've not really found anywhere else that's as active or useful as this place though, that's why I love it :)

Right girlies, I is off to Asda. I'm not hoping for broken waters... I just need some food and PJs!!


----------



## danapeter36

Shinning_Star said:


> LOL, I'm considering ASDA instead and I read they give ya 500 gift vouchers and a years free nappies lol if your waters go in store! haha!

I thought you meant you were considering asda as a baby name!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

haha dana  cutie.
Well I don't post much in them but I am a member. Kinda hard to keep up with too many forums. I prefer this one. It is the best


----------



## lyndsey3010

:wave:
My internet has been down ALL day! Virgin have been doing maintenance so i have had no tv or internet or landline all day :hissy: I have however cleaned the whole house, every single room up and down, both bathrooms, mopped floors, done 3 loads of washing and just spent the last 20 minutes in the garage bagging up raw meat (dogs).

Im blooming knackered!

Off to make a lamb curry in a minute, have to take the dog to the vets at 6.30 and then i am coming home for a bath. 

I am going for a spa tomorrow with my best friend.I CAN'T wait.

Hows everyones day been? Have i missed much?
XX


----------



## Cymrukelz

hello ladies im back and glad to see you have only moved up 2 pages since i left! x


----------



## danapeter36

lyndsey3010 said:


> :wave:
> My internet has been down ALL day! Virgin have been doing maintenance so i have had no tv or internet or landline all day :hissy: I have however cleaned the whole house, every single room up and down, both bathrooms, mopped floors, done 3 loads of washing and just spent the last 20 minutes in the garage bagging up raw meat (dogs).
> 
> Im blooming knackered!
> 
> Off to make a lamb curry in a minute, have to take the dog to the vets at 6.30 and then i am coming home for a bath.
> 
> I am going for a spa tomorrow with my best friend.I CAN'T wait.
> 
> Hows everyones day been? Have i missed much?
> XX


I WANNA GO TO A SPA!!!:hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hi:


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Han!!!
I WANNA GO TO A SPA!!!

I've never ever been to one!


----------



## mama2b

danapeter36 said:


> Hi Han!!!
> I WANNA GO TO A SPA!!!
> 
> I've never ever been to one!

You have got to go !!! 

Ive been to one this morning for an Elemis mother to be treatment :) it was lush although a bit miffed as it should of been 90mins and by the time I got back to the car it had only been 70mins so I think she only ended up doing an hours treatment :hissy:


----------



## chel27

hi girls my OH made me cry today :cry::cry: never gave him the satisfaction of knowing it though :-( 

you lot have been chatting loads today!!!! ha how dare you all talk about sex without me :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

ello all, how was ur afternoons? x


----------



## danapeter36

aw chelly, are u okay???


----------



## navarababe

awww chel hun, how did he make u cry? x :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Hi Han!!!
> I WANNA GO TO A SPA!!!
> 
> I've never ever been to one!

Awww, ive never been to one either! :(


Marc makes me give him facials and pedicures lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Chell!!
what did he do!


----------



## nataliecn

I loooove Spas!
I won a day at the spa once! It was freaking AMAZING!
Pedicure, manicure, full body massage, facial, hair done, makeup, eyebrows waxed, etc. and CHEESECAKE!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Chels gone :( I will text her, I hope shes ok!!!


----------



## navarababe

ohhh i wanna go to spa now lol


----------



## navarababe

hope chels ok, thinking of her x


----------



## navarababe

what u all having for dinner 2nite?


----------



## HannahGraceee

i hope chel is ok :cry:


----------



## lyndsey3010

My rogan josh is simmering away, yummy! 

My spa day is a buy one get one free, for £50 I'm getting manicure, pedicure, massage, lunch and all day use of pool etc. 

Hope chel is ok and they were happy tears not sad :(

Do have to do some serious defuzzing tonight, should be interesting!


----------



## mama2b

navarababe said:


> what u all having for dinner 2nite?

Pizza ! And lots of fizzy water :rofl: Im still addicted

Hope your ok chel xxx


----------



## navarababe

i think im gonna have chips n gravy but ill make them and save myself a couple of pound lol


----------



## mellllly

Hi Ladies,

I just read my maternity notes as the midwife I saw quickly the other day didnt really tell me anything and the baby is 2/5 engaged!!

OMG, reading through a few things and does that mean she is very nearly fully engaged?
Been having weird pains all day today and baby very very active xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

WOW melllly yes is it does, provoided it's 2/5 palapable and not 2/5's the other way!

wooHOOO SO YOU CLD BE NEXT! How big is her weight estimate you did look rather big on ya photo.

Well I been to asda's lol dillied about but nothing happened! Pains not so constant now, but still there. Walking does actually ease the pressure and pain. LOL I told my sister feels like i need a poo and she got a bit scared, lol said doesn't that mean your like about to have baby! Cos it feels same as baby moves down canal. I remember that much! I said well if it is havign easiest labour ever, cos although pains, not bad enuf to stop me in tracks. LOL I juts hope it isn't really really low and the only sign I'll get is my waters breaking. 

DF has gone to work and mum and Dad 2 hr drive away! LOL I just don't expect it to be very quick tbh.

We had Mc d's for tea and I cldn't finish mine, my appetite gone right down and every time I think I'm hungry I eat and then feel sick no matter what I'm eating! LOL


----------



## pink_cabbage

Ooh, I don't think I'd dare go to a spa looking this pregnant! I've never been, but the things you see on telly mean I have this "idea" in my head... There's no way I'd get any kind of swim-type-suit to fit me... Also, how would you lie on your tummy on a table to have a massage?!


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH Dana have you heard from chel, hope she's ok!


----------



## danapeter36

No Rach I haven't, I texted her and hope she's okay! She has us all worried! We're a right little group in here all looking out for one another!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

AWW bless her, really hope all is ok and it's just one of them pregnancy blues (not pnd, just normal blues) DAYS.

Well let her know we're all thinking of her. xx


----------



## hayley x

awww sending lots of hugs to Chel :hugs: :hugs:

Hope everyones okay!! I just ordered my TENS machine woop :D :D xxx


----------



## navarababe

Is a Tens machine good to have?

Hope chel is ok, we all worry about each other here, right little group we are lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah I would recommmend them! I found it really helpful! 

Why you all so quiet now, lol are you all having your din dins?


----------



## lyndsey3010

I've just got back from my 6.30 vet appt and we didn't even see the vet!! They were running so late as one vet was sick that we rescheduled for Tuesday. Why can't places call and tell u they are running behind. Grrrr.


----------



## mama2b

lyndsey3010 said:


> I've just got back from my 6.30 vet appt and we didn't even see the vet!! They were running so late as one vet was sick that we rescheduled for Tuesday. Why can't places call and tell u they are running behind. Grrrr.

Tell them you want a discount at your next appointment they bloody charge enough ! 

OH Has really pissed me off tonight, he has buggered off out tonight and tomorrow he is going CLUBBING while I have to sit here like a beached whale :grr:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> I've just got back from my 6.30 vet appt and we didn't even see the vet!! They were running so late as one vet was sick that we rescheduled for Tuesday. Why can't places call and tell u they are running behind. Grrrr.
> 
> Tell them you want a discount at your next appointment they bloody charge enough !
> 
> OH Has really pissed me off tonight, he has buggered off out tonight and tomorrow he is going CLUBBING while I have to sit here like a beached whale :grr:Click to expand...

Marcs going tomo! 
But ill let him off, its his last time before hes a daddy :muaha:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Where are all you ladies? What ya up too. Well my son not so good on the predictions. My pains have subsided and getting used to this non productive pain! LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

you still have 3 hours left hun! :).. he never said you were gonna have the today, you can have that tomo, but you have to go to hospital tonight :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

God I soo wish that was gonna happen, but everything has eased off, lol including the bum pressure to a degree! 

I thought things were moving whilst I was in town, I reckon I'll be here waiting still on 12 april. God I hope not!!!!


----------



## navarababe

its quiet tonite on here :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

I know and I'm so restless, I need to be nattering think maybe all week I been psychin myself up for something this weekend so now nothing going on I'm like man I'm sooo bored!


----------



## hayley x

u never kno u mite have a super fast labour and could give birth before you know it...one can hope hehe!!

any plans for the weekend?? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i know!
i need people to start getting chatty, im home alone :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

I did it! I defuzzed! :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

:( I dnt like bein home alone...where is everyonee... probs cuz its a friday nite, peoples are busy busy!!. I have my hospital tour tomorro YAYYY!! Im well scared, hope no one is in labour...I'll be too scared to go bk lol!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> :( I dnt like bein home alone...where is everyonee... probs cuz its a friday nite, peoples are busy busy!!. I have my hospital tour tomorro YAYYY!! Im well scared, hope no one is in labour...I'll be too scared to go bk lol!! xxx

My sisters gone to a party.
My mum and dads go to dinner
and my bothers gone clubbing

My mum said they will be back at 11, so counting down the mins :blush:


----------



## navarababe

well im here, so ill be chatty, i just need to remember to keep up lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
1 hour and a half to go!


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: hun, i get like that when i sit in all day waiting on my sister finishing work. Time wil pass quickly, do u not have any games on ur pc u could play? that passes time quicker


----------



## danapeter36

Girlies has someone called spicysugar been in here tonight?
I was on 'pregnancy buddies' coz I saw a post for 'Due April 09' and there's a lady who wants a preggers buddy there, and I told her to come in here and join us? She's due 24th April xxx


----------



## chel27

hi girls!! awwww your all so sweet worrying about me, sorry i didnt mean to write and then leave but was running late to see amy.

its probably just me but cos amy takes to the bottle more than breastfeeding my OH said to me today "you cant breastfeed just cos it makes you feel better" i just sat next to amy and cried :cry: i feel really down!! 

he then said to me that im really clumbsy today and when i try talk to him in the special care unit and he cant always hear me as he is hard of hearing he will shout/swear at me if he cant hear me :cry::cry:

i just feel like crying today but would never do it in front of my OH as he would make me feel silly :cry::cry:


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Chelly u lurking again? xxx


----------



## danapeter36

You're not silly we love you!!!
BIG HUGS HONEY!!!
XXX


----------



## navarababe

Awww chelly hun, ur not silly hun, it is just a stressful time for the both of you's with little amy being in hospital and not home with you's. But then thats still not right for your OH to shout at u or say those things to u :hugs: hun xxxxx

Yeh dana i pm'd her as shes due on the same date as me, ill wait and see if i get a reply :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Chell; Awww, think your entititled to cry hun! Your prob abs shattered, and emotionally drained not to mention the fact that hormones are dropping etc etc.

I know I know but nothing happening here tonight. I cld get nintendo ds out but am just so restless, like i got ants in my pants! Like I say reckon I'd syched up for labour and russhhy russhy bzzy buzzy lol and instead, I'm in house on my own! :( Trying to avoid comic relief cos all the videos are making me weep like a baby!


----------



## chel27

i cant hold it together much more without my baby girl home :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## chel27

Shinning_Star said:


> Chell; Awww, think your entititled to cry hun! Your prob abs shattered, and emotionally drained not to mention the fact that hormones are dropping etc etc.



i feel more emotional now then when i was pregnant :-(


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well it's understadable hun, leaving ya son and leaving ya daughter in two sep places. 

But your doing so ace, keep at it! AMy will be home in no time, and you'll be in parenting journals tearing hair out at having ya hands full! Not long now hunni!


----------



## navarababe

Awww :hugs: hun, little amy will be home with you soon. I know its hard but just try keep positive babe. Amy needs u to be :) just take each day at a time :) xxxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> hi girls!! awwww your all so sweet worrying about me, sorry i didnt mean to write and then leave but was running late to see amy.
> 
> its probably just me but cos amy takes to the bottle more than breastfeeding my OH said to me today *"you cant breastfeed just cos it makes you feel better"* i just sat next to amy and cried :cry: i feel really down!!
> 
> he then said to me that im really clumbsy today and when i try talk to him in the special care unit and he cant always hear me as he is hard of hearing he will shout/swear at me if he cant hear me :cry::cry:
> 
> i just feel like crying today but would never do it in front of my OH as he would make me feel silly :cry::cry:

wtf!
the benifits of breast feeding are amazing, i hate how men dont get that! (No offense to people that are bottle feeding) 
i think hes jelous he doesnt get to bound with amy in such a high level as you do

hes so like marc its unbealive able, as soon as he cant do something or he misses something apperntly its MY FAULT! :|.. so now as soon as something goes wrong ect.. i just say "I surpose thats my fault" :rofl:
&
Marc makes me feel silly for crying, when ever hes here and i wanna cry when hes here, i go upstairs and get under my covers, other wise he will call me pathetic :(


----------



## Shinning_Star

Thats horrible, lol I've cried on my DF's shoulders for no reason at all before now, bless him! I'm really missing him tonight, lol!


----------



## navarababe

I miss having a man full stop lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

AWWW, navara, there's huge benefits in not having one around, hehe once lo gets here it'll be great! I did four years on my own and yeah some days bit lonely but majority of time I was mega happy. I think thats when the right ones comes along too, when ya really not looking or missing one anymore! LOL


----------



## navarababe

yeh ur prob right hun, but sometimes i just miss a mans cuddle in bed etc, just the silly wee things lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> Thats horrible, lol I've cried on my DF's shoulders for no reason at all before now, bless him! I'm really missing him tonight, lol!

i will cry on marcs shoulders if its not somthing hes done :blush:

i miss marc tonight for no reason lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww, I tend to go and cry if it's DF's fault and then he feels really guilty haha! mwahuahua! 

Well Han don't think my son was right! OH well! I wonder can you tell yourself if you dilated at all? hmmm? Not that I wld even dare try but can't help all these pains I must be at least 2 cm! LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
marc says i was 10 cm dilated before i got pregnant :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have a lovely boyfriend dont i?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Haha, lol! cheeky sod!


----------



## HannahGraceee

you still have an hour and a 40 so mins! :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hmmm, unless my waters explode in the next half hour my guess is this baby aint moving! 

Loosing alot of thick liquid discharge this eve mind, but thinking might be a bit thicker due to mixture of DF's sperm, my plug and my normal preggo discharge.Sorry I know thats tmi but what can I say I'm desp seeking symptoms! LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

no fair!
you get sex :(


----------



## navarababe

i dont get sex either lol :(


----------



## kellysays2u

Ugh I had the worst midwife appt ever today. The evil woman scared the crap out of me. She took the doppler out to listen to babies heartbeat... Thought she found it but it was on 65 bpm. Said uh oh ran out to the desk saying I am getting the doctor (the actual OB/GYN as she was just a certified nurse midwife) doctor takes about 15 minutes to a half hour to even get to the room says not to worry but we may have to do a c-section (meanwhile hunters out waiting on the roof of the parking garage in the car cause it was just supposed to be a short 10 15 minute appt) takes the doppler out looks worried as he sees the same thing at first then goes wait a second and realizes its mine... Freaking idiots!!!!!! Her heartbeat was 150 bpm and she was moving around the entire time! With her little bum in the air so high the midwife at first couldnt tell which was her butt and which was her head till she finally moved her feet out. 

I am hoping thats the most eventful my appts will ever be...

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Glad you and bubs are ok hun! :)
silly MWs lol!

Im good thanks you?? x


----------



## kellysays2u

I could get sex if I ever got any alone time with OH. Got some news on the apartment front today and hopefully i can get the one thing with hunters credit sorted as he wasnt even 18 when it was put on there. His dad took the cellphone out in his name messing up his credit and that is why we didnt get approved yet. But hopefully we can just send in a copy of his birth certificate stating he wasnt 18 and they will let it go through.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Evening Ladies :hugs:

Had my scan and everything is looking fine.. but for some reason they want me up at the hospital tomorrow morning for another CTG and they want me to make an appointment with my consultant for next friday! .. And in the mean time I have to keep an eye out for kicks etc etc and go up whenever she isn't moving about. 

You ladies can't half chat LOADS!! Took me ages to catch up & now I'm going to eat food (I've spent most of tonight asleep.. so so tired!!)

Hope you are all okay 

xx


----------



## kellysays2u

I am pretty good but to have broccoli cheddar soup in a bread bowl today. Its my favorite food ever from my favorite place ever... its called panera its a chain over here in the states dont know if any of you have heard of it. Hunter laughed at me though cause I used to get really full from it and today I felt like I could have eaten 10.


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls.
Hope everyone is doing good.
We are trying to get ready for the baby shower tomorrow and I have a lil bit of school work left to do and finals then I am coming off of this medication and hopefully Marissa will be here soon.

:hug:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Crikey that would have been mega worrying! You poor thing, but I'm sorry how can they make such a silly mistake? Surely common sense would say to look for a bit longer to be sure. DER!

LOL yeah, we had a bit of a sess earlier, LOL. Was nice! prob be a while b4 we do again, I'm so worried abt baby getting out of position. lol

OOH, different pains, lol had nothing all eve and now getting sicky period pains. HMMMM. won't get my hopes up, hehe. reckon I can make it in hour twenty minutes!


----------



## kellysays2u

ooo ash i have been so out of the loop lately without having a computer i could use whenever (i got one back again). Why did you have to have a scan anyways? I am sure everything is fine that they are just keeping an eye on it all.


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> wtf!
> the benifits of breast feeding are amazing, i hate how men dont get that! (No offense to people that are bottle feeding)
> i think hes jelous he doesnt get to bound with amy in such a high level as you do
> 
> hes so like marc its unbealive able, as soon as he cant do something or he misses something apperntly its MY FAULT! :|.. so now as soon as something goes wrong ect.. i just say "I surpose thats my fault" :rofl:
> &
> Marc makes me feel silly for crying, when ever hes here and i wanna cry when hes here, i go upstairs and get under my covers, other wise he will call me pathetic :(

yes exactly my OH doesnt realise the benefits of breastfeeding either, he just doesnt like the fact that i got to personally feed her, i tried to tell him that i also want to bond with her but he wasnt really interested. 
at the moment he is doing my head in and i feel like i cant do anything right :cry: but hey hes proably right anyway as my milk is nearly non existent for some reason :cry::cry:

i really do think we do have the same OH hun, either that or they are related :rofl: 

i could never cry infront of my OH if its him making me upset, he was great when i was going through the problems when pregnant and after my c section he told me how proud he was of me!!! looks like its worn off now.


----------



## kellysays2u

haha shining_star i think you could do it... wouldnt be to comfortable though. maybe its labour and you will have her tomorow though!

The midwife was new I think... she took forever to distinguish the difference between her butt and her head!

Jeffswife I hope your babyshower is amazing my mom told me yesterday she is going to throw me one but it wont be till after she is here so that everyone can meet her to. Its going to be exciting I was really sad thinking I wasnt going to have one when everyone else in my family got them and so do all my friends... I know selfish but I still wanted one lol.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww, people! Ash glad scan went well, have you got an approx weight? Perhaps they just don't wanna risk anything, they induced my sis cos baby stopped moving so much, so maybe they'res not so much to worry about BUT they just wanna be cautious!

Jeffswife;, aww, baby shower tomor how exciting.
Kelly: glad you should hopefully have apartment sorted out!


----------



## kellysays2u

my OH hates when I cry. Tells me it doesnt solve anything and to just stop it that its stupid. I think its mostly cause it makes him upset cause he thinks it means he isnt doing something right and doesnt want me to be sad but he would never say it he just gets angry... I just try to not cry when i am near him or talking to him now. 

Chel he needs to realize how good breastfeeding is for her please dont stop doing it just cause he is jealous that would be stupid. You deserve the bonding you spent 9 months carrying her and all that you now deserve the bond that breastfeeding brings.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Chel it could be cos there's not regular feeds cos amy not home with you! Have you tried expressing in between feeds to perhaps keep milk up, I'm not sure hunni, just guessing!

Oh pain gone, thats a good sign, coming and going. Hmmmm,, fingers crossed lol!


----------



## chel27

Shinning_Star said:


> Chel it could be cos there's not regular feeds cos amy not home with you! Have you tried expressing in between feeds to perhaps keep milk up, I'm not sure hunni, just guessing!


yes i do express hun but probably not as often as i should, ment to do it during the night but im always to knackered to get up and express in the middle of the night :-(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

kellysays2u said:


> ooo ash i have been so out of the loop lately without having a computer i could use whenever (i got one back again). Why did you have to have a scan anyways? I am sure everything is fine that they are just keeping an eye on it all.

I've been having weekly scans, the first one was because baby wasn't moving then two were because of reduced fluid around baby, then this week baby hasn't been moving again so another scan.. fluid is all back to normal. 

SS/Rach - When I had my scan last week they measured her tummy and she was measuring over 37 weeks already! Scared the life out of me.. Based on that she is over 6lb.. I'm trying not to think about it too much.. I know they aren't always accurate but gosh it was scary to hear!! 

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww it's completly understandable sweetie! I certainly empathise, just don't beat yourself up about anything your doing so well. 

Have you tried talking to OH making him realise how much he's upsetting you, he has already prooved he can be sympathetic before, maybe he's just having trouble understanding it all!


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> wtf!
> the benifits of breast feeding are amazing, i hate how men dont get that! (No offense to people that are bottle feeding)
> i think hes jelous he doesnt get to bound with amy in such a high level as you do
> 
> hes so like marc its unbealive able, as soon as he cant do something or he misses something apperntly its MY FAULT! :|.. so now as soon as something goes wrong ect.. i just say "I surpose thats my fault" :rofl:
> &
> Marc makes me feel silly for crying, when ever hes here and i wanna cry when hes here, i go upstairs and get under my covers, other wise he will call me pathetic :(
> 
> yes exactly my OH doesnt realise the benefits of breastfeeding either, he just doesnt like the fact that i got to personally feed her, i tried to tell him that i also want to bond with her but he wasnt really interested.
> at the moment he is doing my head in and i feel like i cant do anything right :cry: but hey hes proably right anyway as my milk is nearly non existent for some reason :cry::cry:
> 
> i really do think we do have the same OH hun, either that or they are related :rofl:
> 
> i could never cry infront of my OH if its him making me upset, he was great when i was going through the problems when pregnant and after my c section he told me how proud he was of me!!! looks like its worn off now.Click to expand...

You can do things right, hes just being pathetic tbh


----------



## Shinning_Star

ash well sounds like she doing very well!

Hang on a minute think another pain might be sneaking up on me? ooh, I thik might have to concetrate on these. hehe!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> ooo ash i have been so out of the loop lately without having a computer i could use whenever (i got one back again). Why did you have to have a scan anyways? I am sure everything is fine that they are just keeping an eye on it all.
> 
> I've been having weekly scans, the first one was because baby wasn't moving then two were because of reduced fluid around baby, then this week baby hasn't been moving again so another scan.. fluid is all back to normal.
> 
> SS/Rach - When I had my scan last week they measured her tummy and she was measuring over 37 weeks already! Scared the life out of me.. Based on that she is over 6lb.. I'm trying not to think about it too much.. I know they aren't always accurate but gosh it was scary to hear!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

did you get any pics from your scan today ash?


----------



## kellysays2u

Oh i didnt know that. I am sure everything is going to be just perfect though ash. Sometimes if the baby is bigger it could just means there dates are off and your baby should and will be here sooner!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Defo an tightening pain too!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> ash well sounds like she doing very well!
> 
> Hang on a minute think another pain might be sneaking up on me? ooh, I thik might have to concetrate on these. hehe!

hope its contractions! :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Oooo SS that sounds pretty promising. Keep coming pains(hopefully contractions!!!) we need another april baby!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Mzan I'm gonna have to stop watching comic relief. African mummies dying and little orhans and babies dying. OMG I can't stop crying! These things always upset me!

OH pain faded again!


----------



## HannahGraceee

[-o&lt;
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Shinning_Star said:


> Mzan I'm gonna have to stop watching comic relief. African mummies dying and little orhans and babies dying. OMG I can't stop crying! These things always upset me!
> 
> OH pain faded again!

LOL bless you huni, your really wishing for it to happen now ... come on babbbbby ! 

x how ru all ladies? i had the most lush day !! xx :happydance:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey lil ladies how we all doing today!!?? 

SS.....Is it contraction???? xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

I know i's terrible haha! I dont mean to sound like a complete obseesive maniac. LOL Like I said my first was so miuch easier, no tightenings, just staright into labour! So this one is pain in arse, not knowing what is what and worrying about my Mum getting here in time for my son, esp seeing as we're home alone tonight!


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH how come such a lush day mel?
Jackie I don't know had so many on and off pains, I'm sick of wondering. haha


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ahhh thats so annoyin! i thought i had one the other day and am now brickin it cos it hurt like a mofo lol! 

have u done all the eatin currys and havin sex etc lol


----------



## chel27

sorry for moaning girls!! think i will be off to bed now xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Not had curries, lol brought a pineapple for tomor and had sex this avo and a coupel of days ago!.

OK hope i'm not imaginig this but think i just had another one come and go? HMMMM? LOL it's all prob in my head and i'm being a pratt!


----------



## Shinning_Star

chel your not moaning, you need someone to vent to and to let it all, not one of us would have it any other way! Sleep tight xxxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Are they hurting you..?

Just think ur prob in labour and doubtin it then u will go hosp and be like 6cm dilated...how gud wud that be lol


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww chel your not moaning! We want you here and we want you talking about everything you want to talk about. We would be sad if you didnt tell us what was going on. 

SS I hope its contractions. Maybe start timing the pains...


----------



## Shinning_Star

Haha that would be ace, lmao. All the bloody pains I've had, niggles and bits of 'pretend' plug, pressure on my bottom, I wanna be at least bloody eight cm lol no less! lmao! Just enuf time to get to hospital would do me fine, haha!


----------



## Shinning_Star

God anotehr bloody video, can't watch this bloody stuff!


----------



## kellysays2u

lol get to the hospital and get the midwife in the room would probably be best. my step mom once got to the hospital... but not to her room and the doctor wasnt there... she had to deliver the baby herself.... Scary scary thoughts. So lets hope you will be only 8 with enough time to get to the hospital and in the room with the midwife. Then tomorow we will all get on and have to start a list of mommys that have had there babies.


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol pop it out, within half hour of bein there!!

You watchin comic relief?? I cant watch it!x


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL, yeah. Not had another one yet though! haha told ya all in my flippin mind.

Yeah comic relief, it does upset me seeing the videos. Always donate too, but you can never give enough can you!


----------



## kellysays2u

awww come on keep coming contractions.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Nope nothing, oh well all my imagination! Rarr


----------



## navarababe

awww hun hope lo comes soon for u, u tried pineapple juice?


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH ok hang on hehe, another one. LOL 

OK descrip starting like when baby pushes out too far and moves about (you know when elbow goes across inside and stretches it all) then peaks to a stabby pointing feeling low down like pulling on inside, then goes to period pain across belly and lower back, then eases off with a feeling of needing a wee.

Hmmmm seems to be lasting abt a min or so!


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH just seen an update on tasha, apaprently all on her facebook!


----------



## navarababe

yeh i just seen a thread of tasha had her baby by c section


----------



## Shinning_Star

aww, my lil boy got it wrong! No hospital for me on fri, lol lets aim for today hey, i can't beliueve i'm still awake!


----------



## jenny_wren

i know im so pleased for her!!
my tickers not bloody changed!!
:hissy:

xx​


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL perhaps they're midnight is different. LOL You full term today (sat) then!


----------



## jenny_wren

im full term indeedy
in england i am anyway!!

:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## navarababe

im not sure when the tickers change hun, i think its like american time they change or something, as mines never changes until i log on the next day x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ahhh dammit! We need some april mammas to pop lol!!!


----------



## navarababe

ohhhh congrats jenny hun :happydance:


----------



## navarababe

i cant wait till im full term, infact i cant wait till LO decides to make a appearance, although i know these next 6weeks will DRAG in :(


----------



## kellysays2u

the baby-gaga tickers i think are set for US time unless you change them which somewhere on the page I think there is a way to change it... Which tasha had her baby am i forgetting someone?


----------



## jenny_wren

tasha41 - canadian 19 yr old ...?
that one!

x​


----------



## kellysays2u

ah i see. I just wasnt sure which one. Woopsies. Congrats to her then!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Congrats Jen on your full termness hehe! YAY

Tasha is a march mummy but has popped in and out of here a few times, think more friendly with han, and dana. moreso!


----------



## kellysays2u

I think I am off for the night though as I am very upset with the fact OH decided that going to see two other girls for 3 nights in a row is perfectly fine when he has only seen me for a little while today and yesterday for dinner... even though i asked him to stay later tonight... Night girls


----------



## nataliecn

I had pains for most of the afternoon again! And now they've stopped! 
:hissy:
I'm going crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## navarababe

Awwww kelly hun, whats he playing at???


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hmmm I think I'm gonna turn in too! I'll check in tomor prob with news of all symptoms fading once again! hehe! 

good night hunnies, and sweet dreams!


----------



## navarababe

Nite nite SS, sleep well x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww Kelly, whats that about hun!!??

SS Make sure u keep us updated for surrre lol!!!

Turner and Hooch is on the telly woopwoop!


----------



## navarababe

im watching the comic relif thing, but im due to hit the sack


----------



## mz_jackie86

I wont be able to sleep i bet i been so tired today cos i bin down the flat but couldnt sleep earlier cos ma mate cum over!!! 
Cant wait till its allllllllll done! xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Shinning_Star said:


> OH how come such a lush day mel?
> Jackie I don't know had so many on and off pains, I'm sick of wondering. haha

I had a lush day cause it was my last day of work before maternity leave, i have finished yeaaaay! and they have spoilt me rotten ... such nice gifts :happydance: slightly worried had so much pressure down below and i am acheing all over, had lots of discharge this week too ... and my butt hurts lol ! xx awww SS curry long walk and more sex for you tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies! :hugs:

Wooo Tasha has had her baby! Another March mummy gone and still no April Mummies!!!!! Darn our lazy lazy babies!

Dan has gone to work for a couple of hours this morning and I can't get back to sleep.. So I've put on castaway and I'm eating the hugest bowl of cereal ever :happydance:

I really hope the hospital isn't super busy today, it is bad enough that I seem to be there all the time when I HATE hospitals.. without spending my whole weekend there too.. Come on baby!! 

Congrats Jen on getting to full term!! .. You are bound to go VERY soon!! .. As you said your mum went early with you! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Chelly, sending you massive hugs you are SO brave xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Tasha had her baby!!!


----------



## mellllly

Shinning_Star said:


> WOW melllly yes is it does, provoided it's 2/5 palapable and not 2/5's the other way!
> 
> wooHOOO SO YOU CLD BE NEXT! How big is her weight estimate you did look rather big on ya photo.

Morning Ladies - Any babies yet???
Sorry I kinda wrote my messange and ran last night,
All the notes says under rel to brim is 2/5, and she is long lie cephalic.

My last weight estimate was at my last scan at 32 weeks and she was estimated at 5lb 5 then!
She is gonna be a big girl!!


----------



## mellllly

danapeter36 said:


> Tasha had her baby!!!

Aww congrats to her xx


----------



## mama2b

Morning everyone :happydance:

Is chel ok ? Can't seem to find an update ?! 

I wonder if any of the April mummies that don't post on here have had there babys as there on loads on the list !! Im on the bounty forum to and they have had quite a few april babies already !!

I can't believe we are all going to be mummies soon !!! :happydance:


----------



## navarababe

im getting really nervous now lol, just because there isnt long to go, obviously id prefer her in my arms, but im nervous about labour again :(


----------



## sam*~*louize

i really can't get over how many posts there are in here when you don't log in for a night!!!!

click the link to go to first new post in here and it was like 45 pages ahead!!!! we need an april chatroom lmao!!

Was sooo tired, achey and bad back last night, very busy in work, looking after 9 little monkeys, Boo wasn't moving much all day, if any, so starting to worry. Got home relaxed (lay on sofa too shattered to move) and I got kicked left, right and centre so all good!

Congrats - Tasha
Chel - talk to OH aswell, don't keep it bottled up inside, it must be hard leaving her there and upset etc 
S-Star - that little one is tricking you and is going to make you wait!!

Still can't believe its half way through March and we only got little Amy!


----------



## danapeter36

Bet ur right!!!
What if some of them who don't write on here have had their babies!
If you read this ladies, let us know!!!
Our Jacqui from April Mummies is in hospital, hope she's okay, sending her love!!!
How are you all today??? xxx


----------



## danapeter36

I can't believe it either Sammie!
Really hoping we get some more! Rach or Jen, please pop soon!

Can't believe you're term Jen...it seems soooooooo weird! We are so going to have another baby in the next week. You'd all better believe it! xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

loads of us turn term in the next 7 days!
so hopefully someone should go soon!!
:happydance:
cant believe im term either
its gone really quick actually
:happydance:
now i just need lazy arse to
get into gear lol

xx​


----------



## navarababe

i cant wait till i get to full term lol. then i just wanna pop 

How is everyone today?


----------



## jenny_wren

bloody tired!! :hissy:

spent the entire night
on the blooming toilet !!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## danapeter36

thats a sign Jen, having a good ol' fashioned clear out!!!
poo = impending baby!!!

pllllllllllllllllllllllease have her soon it'll make my week! I am soooooooooo bored of waiting for someone to pop!


----------



## danapeter36

Ooooh Jen you're chat happy too!!!


----------



## jenny_wren

ive been having a good old
fashioned clear out for days now!!
you should see the amount
of loo roll ive gone through!!
:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

you talk so sexy jen 
all this talking about poo...

any pains? twinges???


----------



## jenny_wren

cramps!! lots of cramps!!

x​


----------



## navarababe

ooooooo u never know jenny hun, u could go VERY soon lol


----------



## mellllly

danapeter36 said:


> Rach or Jen, please pop soon!

And meee!


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. How are you all doing? OH is still asleep so I dont know what happened last night yet when he went out. Hoping I can wake him up soon if I keep texting his phone... I am not very nice... oh well. 
Jen I bet you that baby is on its way soon. I also bet that there are some mums on the list that just never post anymore that have had there babies. Evil women keeping us in suspense. 
Any news on SS after last night?


----------



## nataliecn

any of you ladies know if increased discharge is a sign of anything?? cause the last 2 days mines increased a lot..


----------



## mellllly

Not sure Natalie - I have had the same for a couple of weeks now


----------



## mellllly

jenny_wren said:


> cramps!! lots of cramps!!
> 
> x​

I know the feeling hun!

Wouldnt it be funny if me, you and SS all gave birth on the same day!!


----------



## kellysays2u

melly it would be even better if that day was today. Anyone here if SS's pains stopped last night. Cause she was getting them in waves every so often. Sounded like they could have been contractions.


----------



## danapeter36

Melly, Natalie, Jen and Rach!!!

I came back here to see if any of your had gone into labour yet!!!
I am not impressed!!!

First one to labour wins ladies!!!


----------



## kellysays2u

lol starting a race are we dana... I dont think the babies are quite wanting to go along with that game. They are already not listening to there mommies.


----------



## Janisdkh

Since my lil guy isnt over weight I wonder now if ill be one of the last ones to give birth  Im due the 24th of April


----------



## kellysays2u

You never know your baby could just be a perfect little bit smaller baby and be born early. My baby isnt over either and I think that the doctors lied when they told me I would probably go early cause of the infection I had before. Now i am thinking I will go two weeks over and have to be induced.


----------



## mellllly

danapeter36 said:


> Melly, Natalie, Jen and Rach!!!
> 
> I came back here to see if any of your had gone into labour yet!!!
> I am not impressed!!!
> 
> First one to labour wins ladies!!!


OOoooooo - Wins what!? LOL

Kelly - it would be great if it was today!!

SS - Where are you!! Any baby yet???


----------



## kellysays2u

I am dying to here news from SS her pains sounded like they were contractions last night.


----------



## navarababe

i hope everythings ok, wonder whats happened!!


----------



## mellllly

No idea but I am excited!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls

had a dream ss went in to labour last night


----------



## HannahGraceee

Jelly_Bean - csection <--- :cake: Happy 3 weeks till your section :cake:


:pink:jenny_wren:pink::cake: HAPPY FULLTERMnes!! :) :cake:


----------



## Janisdkh

Wahhhh anyone having trouble walking? My pubic bone hurts. This is the 3rd day in a row grrrrr


----------



## kellysays2u

my hips hurt really bad thats the reason i cant walk.


----------



## Janisdkh

Jenny how you feeling now?


----------



## HannahGraceee

fine no one say hi :( :cry:


----------



## Janisdkh

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii <3 <3


----------



## HannahGraceee

:):)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey everybody!!! 

Everything went fine at the hospital earlier, felt a few movements but not many.
Hospital will be ringing me up about my consultant appointment on Friday.. can't believe by then I'll be 37+2!! 

Wish someone would hurry up and have a baby!!! Even though when someone else has one I will get even more impatient for my little girlie!

Got my Grandparents 50th anniversary party tonight and nothing to wear because I look like a whale. Maybe if I get all dolled up and wear my best knickers baby will decide to come :rofl::rofl: 

Oh wishful thinking!

I hope you have all had a good Saturday!

xx


----------



## navarababe

glad it all went well hun, hope u find something to wear for 2nite, HEY hannah hun, how was work? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls!
work was ok

I GOT ANOTHER BARGIN :):) x


----------



## chel27

hi girls!!! had best news EVER today :happydance: baby amy took bottles all through the night and today so it has been said that this coming week she will be coming home :happydance: OMG girls im estatic!!!


how are you all? any babies yet


----------



## chel27

oh and i cant believe shes 2 weeks old today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## navarababe

AWwwwww hun thats GREAT news :happydance: xxxx


----------



## navarababe

What bargin did u get today han?


----------



## HannahGraceee

ckinu2 for men, brand new, in box, guess how much?


----------



## navarababe

hmmm not sure, how much hun?


----------



## HannahGraceee

£5! :)



> Hi April Mummies,
> I've just got a text from Shinning Star asking me to let you know that she's been admitted to hospital this morning, as she lost some water and is 1cm dilated. She's got to stay in 24hours to see if it all starts by itself, or possibly be induced early next week if not. Will let you know if I hear anymore.

this was on april mummies in pregnancy buddies from nikiJJones 

i txted rach :) x

hope shes ok :hugs: x


----------



## navarababe

awwww shes the second april mummie nearly then :happydance:

thts a great bargin hun, well done


----------



## HannahGraceee

i bought it for marc, as he was gonna by ckinu2 any way


----------



## chel27

awww hope ss is ok, does she not have a txt buddy?? sending lots of hugs xxx


----------



## navarababe

kool hun, he'll like tht :) 

wht u up to tonight hun?


----------



## navarababe

im not sure who her text buddie is...hope shes ok :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Being tucked away in to my mum and dads room - 

mum and dad are having friends over, and i like to give my mum and dad space when there entertaining lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

HannahGraceee said:


> £5! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi April Mummies,
> I've just got a text from Shinning Star asking me to let you know that she's been admitted to hospital this morning, as she lost some water and is 1cm dilated. She's got to stay in 24hours to see if it all starts by itself, or possibly be induced early next week if not. Will let you know if I hear anymore.
> 
> this was on april mummies in pregnancy buddies from nikiJJones
> 
> i txted rach :) x
> 
> hope shes ok :hugs: xClick to expand...




navarababe said:


> im not sure who her text buddie is...hope shes ok :)

i dont think she had one, i have her number and txted her, so she has mine now


----------



## navarababe

awww kool hun, im just sitting watching gladiators, laptop doing my head in as i cant get comfy with it :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> awww hope ss is ok, does she not have a txt buddy?? sending lots of hugs xxx

Hiya chel bell!

:cake: Happy 2 weeks amy! :cake: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> awww kool hun, im just sitting watching gladiators, laptop doing my head in as i cant get comfy with it :(

Im just gonna do a quick tidy up while my mums out so the house looks nice for her friends :) x :hugs:


----------



## navarababe

awww thats nice of u han :)


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya chel bell!
> 
> :cake: Happy 2 weeks amy! :cake: x

hi han you ok babe? awww thanks hun, cant believe lil amy is already 2 weeks old :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jenny_wren

ooooooooo ss might be the next one!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

and shes the april fools mummy
so hopefully it'll go in order of dd!!

wooohoooo

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

oooh is Rach in labour then?!


----------



## navarababe

Im not sure hun, hope shes ok tho x


----------



## mama2b

So whos staying in on there lonesome tonight then ? 

OH is going out CLUBBING which I am not impressed about. 

Im going to put macaroni cheese in the oven then watch rosemary and thyme on itv 3.......fun times !!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

chel27 said:


> hi girls!!! had best news EVER today :happydance: baby amy took bottles all through the night and today so it has been said that this coming week she will be coming home :happydance: OMG girls im estatic!!!
> 
> 
> how are you all? any babies yet

Weee that is fantastic news!!! :D Big hugs


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies!

Hope ur all ok? And i hoppppeeeee SS is next lol!!

So all the paintin at the flat is nearly done, just have to do a second coat in one room then gloss the front room and bedroom and its done! I cant wait to take pics and show u all!

Im meant to be gettin ready to go to a wedding reception but i have nothing but jeans to wear...soo dunno what to do!!?? Do u think black trousers are to boring???


----------



## navarababe

nooo black trousers sounds fine hun, hope u hve a good nite hun x


----------



## kellysays2u

Black trousers would be fine hun. 
CHel I am so happy to here she will be coming home soon. That is so exciting shes such a good girl.
Heres to hoping SS is on her way next.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girls


----------



## HannahGraceee

april mums
where r you?


----------



## navarababe

im bk again, i lay down for half a hour :( im still sore with this silly laptop


----------



## mummy to be

hi there girlies :) How are you all?????


----------



## chel27

wow its quiet in here tonight, anyone around????


----------



## HannahGraceee

i am, in pain tho, dont no what it is?


----------



## navarababe

u still in pain hun?


----------



## MelanieSweets

hello ladies xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

yep. just going to bed, 

Told marc that id keep him updated 

But ill txt you guys if anything happens

NIGHT! :hugs: x


----------



## navarababe

nite hun hope ur ok x :hugs:


----------



## chel27

awww hannah hope your ok hun!!! what kind of pains you getting?? :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## princessttc

hope ur ok :hug: x x x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls!

pains have gone i think lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Girlies!

Woo sounds like we have our 2nd April Mummy on the way!! :happydance:

Happy 2 week birthday to baby Amy! .. So pleased she will be home very soon Chelly!! :hugs:

Han I was getting pains last night too.. They were starting round my back and going all the way round my bump and making me need the toilet lots!! But I woke up this morning and they have vanished :cry: Never had I been so happy to be in pain :rofl:

So many people have gone into labour/had their babies over the past few days.. I am still blaming the moon! .. The moon was orange here last night!! Random things always happen with orange moons! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust:​
This thread needs lots of labour dust!!!!!! 

Are you all okay? Any pains/signs/exciting news!??!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya ashhhy

Yep thats what i had last night :cry: i kept waking up in the night, but this morning they had gone! :|..

24 days to go!! CMONN!! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

do you think chilli heat wave dortios spark labour? :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

lol yeh prob hannah, worth a try hun


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
ATE LOADS! :rofl: x


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: u tried pineapple hun? that certinally done it for me when i was in hospital lol.

i bought a pineapple juice drink from shop that night, (obviously) not thinking, drank it all, then 1hour later i was so sore... so went to hospital, me not knowing what it was :rofl:

Wasnt until i came home from hospital i looked at the juice cartin and realised thats what caused my contractions lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I had tinned pinapple and got braxton hicks lol :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

did u drink the juice tho? LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

yepp but maybe cos it wasnt fresh lol

Im gonna buy like 10 pinapples if i go over due :)


----------



## navarababe

you prob wont go over due hun, we need some april mums to pop soon including u lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

hope so :)


----------



## navarababe

i hope i go just before my due date, a week before will do me fine, i just dont wanna go over, its my sisters birthday on the 21st april and im due on the 24th, so i wanna be able to spend the day with her, but if bubs isnt here yet, ill spend her birthday with her, then on the 22nd im going to my mums as its safer as shes closer to hospital


----------



## danapeter36

oooh please someone pop soon!!!
I am off to Dads today...its a GORGEOUS day where I am!!! And WARM!
How are you all??? Lana? Han?


----------



## navarababe

yeh im good hun thanks, just pissed off with ex again, it seems to be a every day accurance!!

Hope u have a good day hun, how r u? xx


----------



## danapeter36

I am okay sweetheart, wishing I could stay here instead all day though in the garden! Am looking after MIL's dog for her as she's been away for the weekend I am going to miss him when he goes back to hers hes great company!
Peters gone on a bike ride into town coz we ran outta bread!
Aw hun ur ex needs a slap!


----------



## navarababe

awww go and enjoy the weather hun. its not nice and sunny very often lol. 

Yeh he needs a slap, im sick of sitting online all day and him saying nearly next to nothing, its wasting my time and just pissing me off :hissy:


----------



## danapeter36

dya think he'll be really involved once bubs is here or dya think he wont?
i hope for ur sake he can grow up soon and learn to talk to u more about stuff!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls!


----------



## lyndsey3010

:wave: morning girls!

Han - I have been having loads of chili doritos over the last few days, just really fancied them, nothing tho!

My spa day yesterday was great, I defo recommend pre natal massage to everyone, felt sooooooo nice.

I am off to my first bbq of the year today woo hoooooooo! A friends birthday and as its so nice they are going to bbq.

Whats everyone else up to?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Finally found jeans that fit :) ;) x


----------



## chel27

hello everyone how are you all? any more babies yet? lol

amy had her first bath today :happydance: she loved it, was just like a water baby :rofl: oh and she was weighed and guess what???


she now weighs 5lb 9oz :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

ARGHHH
i hate my body :(:cry:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:



> ARGHHH
> i hate my body :(:cry:

awww hannah whats up babe?


----------



## navarababe

Aww han im like that to, i dont feel attractive anymore, im NEVER gonna find a decent man with these stetch marks :(


----------



## pink_cabbage

I found my first stretch mark *sob* Well, I say _I_ found it... my sister oh-so-kindly pointed it out and started laughing her arse off. Bitch! So I'm now officially on a 3 times daily Cocoa Butter mission! (I'm probably being really silly 'cause it's right down low and you can't really see it... but still... I was doing so well!)

It's a lovely sunny day, but I've got nothing to do and nowhere to go :( 

My ribs are killing too. And I woke up with the worse cramp in my leg, I thought my toes were gonna drop off!


----------



## navarababe

awww hun, ive got hundreds of them, i should of used the coco butter a while ago lol. 

Im the same, im soooo bored and nothing to do, i hate sitting in the house as it makes the days go in much slower :(


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> Aww han im like that to, i dont feel attractive anymore, im NEVER gonna find a decent man with these stetch marks :(


dont be silly hun, after a while your stretch marks will turn silver and you cant hardly notice them!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i have loads of strech marks, the jeans i found kept hurting me :(.. HAVE NOTHING TO WEAR

i really wanted to go out with my mum :(:( :cry:


----------



## navarababe

i just feel lack of confidence, i cant wait till this pregnancy is over and things go back to normal, and if ex doesnt take anything to do with it, then tough. 

Aww han im the same, im sick of wearing either one of 2 things ive got that actully fit me and that are comfy, i try not to wear jeans as they dig in and im always scared i hut babys head as its down lol


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. How are you all doing? I have loads of stretch marks also luckily OH is very nice about it lol. I think he has to be cause he has his own from forever ago. Is anyone elses baby not engaged at all and finding even normal sitting straight up is just way to uncomfortable cause baby is just far to large and sticks there butt out as far as they can. Or is it just my wonderful princess that has to have her butt sticking way out?


----------



## HannahGraceee

my mum bough me new clothes :)

2 pairs of trousers
2 tops 
a dress top
and a caridgan :):)


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girlies hope SS is ok, she messaged me to be her text buddy, so i replied with my number but now she gone in and I don't have hers. Hopefully she's got someones for company!


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> my mum bough me new clothes :)
> 
> 2 pairs of trousers
> 2 tops
> a dress top
> and a caridgan :):)

Awww bless her thats really sweet :cloud9:

Ive just been to tesco and caught site of myself in a floor length mirror OMG my tummy is massive, it can't poss get any bigger. I need to get some of those floaty tops methinks, just need some cash to get them !


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> my mum bough me new clothes :)
> 
> 2 pairs of trousers
> 2 tops
> a dress top
> and a caridgan :):)
> 
> Awww bless her thats really sweet :cloud9:
> 
> Ive just been to tesco and caught site of myself in a floor length mirror OMG my tummy is massive, it can't poss get any bigger. I need to get some of those floaty tops methinks, just need some cash to get them !Click to expand...

its only cos i was crying cos i had nothing to wear lol

but am very happy cos i look half decent for once! :)
& my tummy is huge, plus i have huge love handles now, just makes me look a all round BLOB!


----------



## Janisdkh

navarababe said:


> Aww han im like that to, i dont feel attractive anymore, im NEVER gonna find a decent man with these stetch marks :(

Actually you will find a decent man .. The ones who want you for your body are not decent.. :) :) Your beautiful. You will <3


----------



## Janisdkh

I have hundreads of stretch marks. I used everything in the book the 1st time on my belly to prevent them but they ended up showing anyways. They showed up in the last month of pregnancy. Those creams and stuff don't work. Also people who are prone to them already on their thighs etc.. have a high chance of getting them. Or if their mother has them. Wierd huh... I read about that and decided after my millions of marks to just stop putting creams.

I am getting my stomach done when I am in my 30s...


----------



## navarababe

Janisdkh said:


> navarababe said:
> 
> 
> Aww han im like that to, i dont feel attractive anymore, im NEVER gonna find a decent man with these stetch marks :(
> 
> Actually you will find a decent man .. The ones who want you for your body are not decent.. :) :) Your beautiful. You will <3Click to expand...

Awww thanks hun, i felt like crying when i read that. For some reason right now it doesnt feel that way, but i suppose it might change. I finally decided today, i need to move on from my ex, if he doesnt feel the need to talk to me then why should i wait about for him for rest of my life, i need to do this before our daughter is born, as i dont wanna mess her head up with all this carry on :hissy::hissy:


----------



## kellysays2u

hey everyone how are you all doing?
Navarababe what ever you decide to do you can do. He needs to grow up. You need him to be there for you and you deserve for him to be there for you. Although you cant stop him from seeing his baby if he wants to you need to move on from him. He is undeserving of you hun. Just remember the stretch marks are only a sign of your wonderful baby. My friend jess calls them love marks lol. 

Han that was really nice of your mom to get you some new clothes. My step mom got me a pair of maternity jeans and two shirts last week. It was really nice of her as maternity clothes (well the cute ones anyway) can get really expensive.

How is everyone else doing. Any news on SS? Chel hows little amy doing?


----------



## chel27

kellysays2u said:


> Chel hows little amy doing?


shes doing great thanks hun  she has taken all her bottles for the last 3 days so far!!! she is in normal cot and shes now 5lb 9oz :happydance: and she is going to e coming home this week :happydance::happydance::happydance:

she had her first bath today to :happydance: she loved it


how are yo feeling hun? any signs of baby yet?


----------



## navarababe

thanks hun, i know i cant really stop him seeing other woman etc, but i would prefer the truth rather than lies. If it was me that was seeing another man then he would not be happy and he would put stop to it straight away. i just cant wait to have my little girl, shes all im waiting for. How are u today kelly?


----------



## navarababe

awwww chel hun thats great news, glad she enjoyed the bath. Will be a great feeling once shes home. x


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> awwww chel hun thats great news, glad she enjoyed the bath. Will be a great feeling once shes home. x


i cant wait to have her home, i can feel like a have a daughter then


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Ladies! 

Baby has had her head right down today.. I've convinced myself that I won't be having baby any time soon.. Woo bring on 18th April! (Hospital will only let most women go 10 days over so if no baby by then I will be induced around that date) 

Got loads of adorable girls clothes bought for us by Dans sister :cloud9: Love love love them!!

I hope you are all okay.. mwah x x


----------



## navarababe

i love the song called Poker face!!!!!!!!!!!!! random i know sorry lol


----------



## jenny_wren

got my first taste of contractions last night!!
:shock:
and shit me they hurt lol 
:rofl:

only an hour apart though so nothing exciting yet!!
and they went away after about 5 hours! 
:(
i promised myself i wouldn't go anywhere until
my waters break or contractions get too painful
or too close ...

operation get baby out may actually be working!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

try again tonight! 
:blush:

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww chel that is great news. Thats so cute that she liked her bath. All babies I have taken care of have always hated them. I am hoping my little princess likes the water. That is so exciting that you get to bring her home this week! How are you doing with all of this hun?

Ash I am with you on not thinking baby is coming anytime soon. Although I am alright with that cause we cant move into our apartment until either the 1st or the 9th anyways. I decided after we move I am going to post eviction not before lol. 

Navarababe I am doing good. I know how you feel with the guy situation. Hunter couldnt understand why I was mad last night when as soon as he was hanging out with michelle (shes just a friend but he used to like her a lot) and said he couldnt talk anymore I started to get angry when he was perfectly willing to talk while he was at his friend masons house. Yet if I had done the same thing he would have driven over there and made a huge deal out of it.

Men are just stupid lol. 

I am doing really good except for the fact that all of a sudden I just cant get full. Or stay full I am constantly hungry!


----------



## kellysays2u

ooo jen thats exciting that baby has started giving you contractions. Signs shes on her way out!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh my god Jen!!
What are you doing to get baby out?!?! 
:happydance:

People keep constantly asking me How I am feeling and now I feel like I have to plaster a fake smile on my face and say 'Oh fine fine' .. I'm sure she is actually breaking my ribs!! :cry:

I am so blooming scared of labour and the pain and what not.. have no idea how I will manage it but I know that is worthwhile pain.. where as having my ribs broken is helping no one :rofl:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

kellysays2u said:


> ooo jen thats exciting that baby has started giving you contractions. Signs shes on her way out!


sure is !!!
just need them to get closer now!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

bloody cramps though :hissy:
my lower section is one HUGE
PAINFUL mess :rofl: :cry:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Oh my god Jen!!
> What are you doing to get baby out?!?!
> :happydance:
> 
> People keep constantly asking me How I am feeling and now I feel like I have to plaster a fake smile on my face and say 'Oh fine fine' .. I'm sure she is actually breaking my ribs!! :cry:
> 
> I am so blooming scared of labour and the pain and what not.. have no idea how I will manage it but I know that is worthwhile pain.. where as having my ribs broken is helping no one :rofl:
> 
> xx

literally about 10 before they started we had sex ...
but i did go on a nice long walk a few hours before
and i did eat chillies that morning ... so one must have
worked lol :rofl:

:hugs: for the ribs ... kick her back!!
im bricking the labour but its one
of those things thats gonna happen
so might as well get it over with!!
:hugs:

xx​


----------



## Janisdkh

Aww chel I am sooo happy for you. It is going to be amazing having her home finally. Big hugs.

Your welcome Navarababe. And yep I agree it is time to let go. Don't let him run you while he has his own life including other woman. It is not right to hurt you like that. YOu will def get someone better. I do know how you feel about him and it is so hard but I am glad you are taking the steps.

Wooot Jen hopefully you start progressing loads and have your little one soon.

Yep contractions hurtttttttttttttttttt


----------



## jenny_wren

hopefully!!

:happydance:

x​


----------



## kellysays2u

Jeeze even sex doesnt work to get contractions started for me. I hardly get even any cramps after. She is just way to comfortable. I have drank fresh pinnapple juice eaten spicy foods taken long walks and I get nothing. Not even braxton hicks. Baby is just way to happy beating me up from the inside lol. Jen get those contractions closer together lol we need another april baby! I do know that those contractions hurt though from when I had the infection and baby wanted out. Not quite looking foward to it again lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm having :sex: whenever possible.. I will soon tire Dan out :rofl::rofl:
I want someone to make me a really really nice curry but no one is nice enough to do so :baby:

Mmmm my sisters boyfriend works for mcdonalds and she got him to bring me a strawberry milkshake (I've wanted one all day) .. Yum Yum Yum!!

xx


----------



## Janisdkh

Yep me too as soon as I feel its safe to have it daily im going at it LOL probably from 36 weeks this way I got that extra week of changes hehehe


----------



## jenny_wren

think it may have been the fact
i was bent over LOL :blush:

and im gonna work on it tonight ...
see what happens ....

:happydance:

x​


----------



## Janisdkh

All fours is the way to go!!! If that's what ya meant    That is exactly what ill be doing. 

Ohhh I started my sons nursery today. Right now I am painting his dresser knobs and then once I figure out what comferter set we are buying I will be painting matching pictures. 

I am a childrens wall art artist and took a break this pregnancy. I haven't painted in awhile so it should be fun!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hi girls how have u all been??
Feel like i havent been on here for ages!

Finished all the painting in the flat now it looks so good, i keep forgetting to take fotos lol!!But ill let u all see soon!!
I was there this evening on ma own just sorta putting things away in the kitchen and bathroom and nearly burst into tears lol, felt lonely im so used to livin wit my mum and bro its gunna be wierd havin my own place...even tho ive rented with friend before but this is MY OWN lol!

Went to the wedding reception and OMG there were loads of fights between the grooms family it was so disrespectful, i couldnt believe people would do that! And the bride Looked absolutely gorgeous, me and my friend (who is 5 months pregnant) were both nearly in tears when they had their first dance together lol bloody hormones!

Any news on SS???

Lana- i think your doing the right thing when it comes to ur ex..i think i need to do the same as well cos bein around him at the moment is messin with my emotions big time!!!

Still cant believe we only have 1 April mum think this is a first lol!!!! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girls! 

:dust: 
Someone go into labour please? :blush:?


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. I dont think I will be the one going into labor lol. THe only thing I ever get is just sore muscles it seems like not even with any tightening. I guess you could call it cramps but bump doesnt get hard so dont even think they are braxton hicks. Its uncomfortable though. 

I do agree that SOMEONE needs to have another baby though. We are half way through march with only one baby. Its crazy.


----------



## navarababe

maybe our april babys are just lazy and wanna stay in until the nicer weather comes in lol 

i hope i go soon as i dread going to bed every nite as its soooo sore to turn over in bed, and im soo scared to sleep on my right side, i dunno why lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Know what u mean takes me about a year to turn over lol


----------



## sam*~*louize

We are all going to go early or late and it'll be on same day! BnB will be empty. This post will be empty, and we'll all be screaming throughout UK/world together


hahahah


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao, 1st April I bet!!!
All April Mummies screaming and texting one another!!! XXX


----------



## MelanieSweets

lol :rofl: baby out !


----------



## danapeter36

Mel do me a favour, go into labour tonight, please? I want another April Mummy before Midnight!!! xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

lol sweetie the way i have been feeling i wouldnt be suprised ! ....i have just started maternity leave ... knowing my luck i wont have any rest and will have it this week :rofl::hissy:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

My baby shower was good yesterday...we got tons to stuff for Marissa.

I woke up with an awful head cold. I have to go to the doc tomorrow for my weekly check and I'm hoping he can give me sometime of antibiotic to get over this. I feel horrible.

Does anyone know if they will let me keep Marissa in the room with me if I'm sick???I'm so scared I won't even get to be around my baby.:cry:

I'm off my medication and have been having a few contractions today...but nothing regular yet.:happydance: Everytime I sneeze I feel like she presses against my cervix.


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies.
How are you all?
Is anyone else feeling like they are being toren apart at the pelvis (fanny bone)????? Every time i move down there really hurts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ouchy Ouchy!!!!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey hun, 
Hows u?

I get that feelin but not all the time maybe bout 2-3 times a day....maybe it means bubs is engaging??? xxx


----------



## mummy to be

ohhh good so it is not just me..... 
I am soooo over this lol... just so uncomfortable and sore.... grrrr 
We just paid for our new car today :)


----------



## princessttc

I got that pain too!! x x x . My midwife said its because he is moving lower! Thats awesome about ur car, wish we had the money to buy a flash one outright lol x x x :happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

ohhhhh we have had to get a loan but yeah... still better than the shitty one we got now... it is currently in the driveway not moving cause the starter motor is dead... so if i go into labour before we get this new car.. well yes we are buggered!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girls
I went to bed at 8:00 yesterday :blush: :rofl: :)


----------



## mummy to be

hehehe you obviously needed the rest babe!


----------



## HannahGraceee

yep, but woke up 4 times to go for a wee :rofl: 
lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Btw Update from rachel - 



> Didn't txt early cos mega pissed off. Hosp fucked up, half induced me then sent me home! Long story. I got home start having contractions, i knew they were from about 6:30 getting progressively worse until 3 mins apart but i didnt want to go back to hosp til waters completely break so went to bed only to wake up now(1:53am) and not being able to sleep with absoulty no pains no twinges all gone and so emotionaly exhausted right now i just wish baby had come out, anyway will explain in next few days. Thanks xxxx

Hope your ok hun :hugs: x


So Still no more april babys :cry:


----------



## pink_cabbage

Look at meeeeeeeeeee - I'm up early!!!

Only 'cause the flippin' Dr rang me at 7:45! 

Had blood taken last Thursday 'cause I've been itching loads all over, and they got my results back. They want me to go in today at 9:00 to have some more done. I was kinda half asleep, but they mentioned something about potassium... I've never heard anything to do with that and pregnancy, so now I'm a wee bit worried :(

However, I'm more worried about the fact I went to bed with wet hair and now I can't bloody straighten it! That's it Bec, get your priorities right :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i woke up at 6:45 :shock:


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao!!!
Aw hun, I straightened my hair for the first time in frigging ages yesterday haha xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im gonna do mine tomoz, 

atm, mine is a birds nest ;) x


----------



## danapeter36

Han, thats well early!
I got up at 7:25 when the alarm went off for Peter to get up for work. I got up too and had a cup of raspberry leaf tea and three pieces of toast lol.


----------



## danapeter36

Lol, my hair is naturally curly so it looks okay with product in it, I use Shockwaves Serum in it, but if I leave it it's just frizz. It's not majorly curly, but enough so if I put mousse in it I can have it really curly. It's weird coz I didn't realise how my hair had grown!!! When I straightened it, it was soooo long!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have just plain frizz all the time :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cake::blue:Natasja32:blue:<--- Happy FullTERMness! :cake:

& 

Chel would have been full term today, but shes already got her buba lol x


----------



## danapeter36

Lol still, HAPPY FULLTERMNESS CHELLY!!! lmao


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol :cake: Happy Fulltermness Amy And Chelly Then :rofl: :cake: x


----------



## danapeter36

I thought I was gonna have my lil girl last week...keep getting cramps but they go after a few hours!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

im getting cramps :(.. had the worse back ache and i think i contracted :|... hurt like hell :(


----------



## mama2b

Morning everyone :hug:

I can't believe you are all getting some sort of indication of labour pains, Ive had NOTHING apart from bump getting bigger and bigger I have not had one single sign that baby might be on its way !! :huh:

Baby going to be like its dad and be late for everything I bet !!

Im going to see my friend today that had her baby on Thursday, I can't wait she went 12 days over, had to be induced and her baby (madison) was 7lb 7. I want to buy little girl clothes now, ive only been able to buy neutral :hissy:


----------



## mummy to be

oh wow... i have been having plenty of signs that she might be coming soon but who knows... maybe she will be like her daddy and always keep me waiting lol... wait and see i guess.. 
How are you all feeling?


----------



## mama2b

mummy to be said:


> oh wow... i have been having plenty of signs that she might be coming soon but who knows... maybe she will be like her daddy and always keep me waiting lol... wait and see i guess..
> How are you all feeling?

I think mines decided to stay inside til the end ! 

Im feeling good but tired today, just about to go swimming then will be out all day, how about u ? xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning All :hi::hi:

TMI update..
I had more cramps yesterday, feels like I need to poo lots/I'm going to come on my period! 
& I keep going to the toilet loads and loads.. but the last time I ate anything was yesterday afternoon. 
I feel sick constantly and in a constant state of nervousness! 

I want this baby on Wednesday please (gives me a couple of days to do my last minute tidying) .. I think the labour fairies have skipped us all :rofl:

Are you all okay? Have good weekends? Any more signs??

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Mandy you've been having Braxton Hicks loads though, so I wouldnt be surprised if you were early babe. 

I am having pains, losing plug but I have to be prepared for her being late as well! You just never know!!! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Morning All :hi::hi:
> 
> TMI update..
> I had more cramps yesterday, feels like I need to poo lots/I'm going to come on my period!
> & I keep going to the toilet loads and loads.. but the last time I ate anything was yesterday afternoon.
> I feel sick constantly and in a constant state of nervousness!
> 
> I want this baby on Wednesday please (gives me a couple of days to do my last minute tidying) .. I think the labour fairies have skipped us all :rofl:
> 
> Are you all okay? Have good weekends? Any more signs??
> 
> xx

I am telling you Ashy you are SO next! You're getting all the right signs right now!!! I was telling Han that I am getting cramps too, period type...so maybe this is a sign we're all getting ready. I think you're def going to have her soon though, I can feel it in me bones!!!

Han or Ash, you HAVE to give birth on Wednesday...I don't know whats going on, all these April babies are going to be big and fat!!!:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Bless us all cramping together!! 
We will all end up going into hospital on the same day and the thread will just be dead :rofl:

I will quite happily be next.. people keep telling me to enjoy these last few weeks but how are you suppose to enjoy being in pain, barely being able to walk, feeling like a whale and not sleeping? 

Even my magical tablets no longer work!! I go to sleep for a couple of hours and I'm up every hour with stomach/back ache and because I need the toilet! 

Think I will do some more ball bouncing today and do my mums ironing again :rofl: I'm so helpful (and bored)

What are you all up to today??

I need to go buy some raspberry leaf tea but I can't walk that far into town :cry:

xx


----------



## mummy to be

mama2b said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> oh wow... i have been having plenty of signs that she might be coming soon but who knows... maybe she will be like her daddy and always keep me waiting lol... wait and see i guess..
> How are you all feeling?
> 
> I think mines decided to stay inside til the end !
> 
> Im feeling good but tired today, just about to go swimming then will be out all day, how about u ? xxxClick to expand...

Yes i am ok.... i guess. getting loads of cramping and sore pains... wait and see what is happening :)


----------



## mummy to be

danapeter36 said:


> Mandy you've been having Braxton Hicks loads though, so I wouldnt be surprised if you were early babe.
> 
> I am having pains, losing plug but I have to be prepared for her being late as well! You just never know!!! xxx

Really?? You think? I kinda hope so... i just want her out so i can see what she is like and have her in my arms :( 
Yes heaps of twings and pains... lets hope it is the slow start of labour..... FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hoping the pinappple ice lollys do something :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol go for it Han, and the doritos!!!

I am having 2 x cups raspberry leaf a day anyone think thats a bit much?


----------



## HannahGraceee

nope dont think so?

are you starting on two, or did you start on one?


----------



## danapeter36

I started on one, then this week have decided to do two a day :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mmmm pineapple lollies! I want I want!! :munch::munch:

Does anyone find that some weeks go so much faster than others?

When Dan is on early shift the week goes really quickly, but this week he is on lates and it will drag because I'm spending everyday alone until my mum gets home from work. 

I can't believe it is the middle of march already!! Just over two weeks until April!!!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

I know!!!

Once April is here I will feel so much better!!! It'll be such a relief!!!
I find that weeks go quicker if I have plans sorted...this week my sister is visiting and I haven't seen her since March last year!!!


----------



## katycam

hellooo :)
you lot cant have your babies yet!! i want mine first! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol we're all gonna be fighting over who has their babies first!!! Hehe, although loads of us aree full term this month, and if some of your ladies are late, well we could have a swap over of March and April Mummies!!!

Lmao. xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

We are just trying to continue BnB traditions and have lots of babies before their due month is here :muaha:

Gosh Dana how come you haven't seen her for a year?!? 
My plans are just to clean, and clean and clean.. and then sleep! I'm a loner :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i donno if i like my new picture better then my old one?


----------



## navarababe

hey ladies, how are u all? No more april babies yet?

Thats good ur seeing ur sister dana, that will be lovely hun.

i got no plans for today, its raining outside and i want a lazy day i think lol


----------



## navarababe

HannahGraceee said:


> i donno if i like my new picture better then my old one?

Ohhh i like the new pic hun, u look so grown up in that one


----------



## danapeter36

She's at Cambridge University and she's soooooooo busy with presentations etc, and well last year Peter and I were thinking of moving to Canada and she didn't get a chance to travel here.

Before that, I hadn't seen her in four years!!!

My parents weren't great with us growing up, so I left home and she hadn't and they didn't want her contacting me. But then she went to Uni and we found each other again.
:)


----------



## danapeter36

Han you look all sophisticated in that pic lol!!!

Thanks Lana, yeah looking forward to it lots, she said she's ging to help me with my housework hehe.


----------



## navarababe

Aww dana thats so nice u's have managed to contact each other again, whats ur plans when u's meet up?


----------



## danapeter36

She's going to need to do some college work while she's here, so we're planning on doing loads of talking (even though we talk every night of a week lol) and watch films, eat junk food and go shopping!!! Lol. Might go cinema :)

You know how everyone is crampy?? Well read this:

'Persistent lower back or abdominal pain, often accompanied by a crampy premenstrual feeling.'

That's considered an early labour sign, the 'Latent' phase!!!

Oh Lana, you know you said about not having classes either? Well my MIL 'borrowed' some NHS teaching packs from her hospital which have loads of great info about breathing techniques etc and I asked her for two. Can you text me your address or something, coz I know you don't wanna miss out like I dont!

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

or is this one better?
lol 
found loads of pics on my old netlog lol
 



Attached Files:







6073035.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## navarababe

i like tht one u just posted han hun

yeh dana hun tht b great, ill text u my address this afternoon, ty very much hun


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I like the red coat one Han!! :happydance:

I've decided to re-do my hospital bag.. yes I am that bored!!

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Morning girls!

How r u all doing??
Im just waiting for my neighbours bloke to get in, so he can take my sofas to my flat1 Hate waiting on other people!

Did anyone apply for a materntiy grant thing? How long did it take to come through? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I LIKE MY NEW PICTURE BEST! :):):) :rofl: x


----------



## mz_jackie86

HannahGraceee said:


> I LIKE MY NEW PICTURE BEST! :):):) :rofl: x

:haha::haha:


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: hannah, good pic


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
hes gonna kill me :)


----------



## danapeter36

:dance:
Han, whatever pic you use you always look fab anyways!!!

Jackie it feels like agggggggggggggges since you've been trying to get everything sorted I bet you'll be glad when you're all finished and can be lazy hehe. Like me!:muaha:

I will let you know if I get anything else Lana, coz I have been reading the breastfeeding bit and its really helped me. xxx


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> hes gonna kill me :)

I think its sweet!


----------



## navarababe

me to lol


----------



## danapeter36

Lana you have less than 40 days to go now!!!


----------



## navarababe

oh my, i only just noticed that!!!!

I cant wait till it gets to 20 days lol YAY!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Maraschino cherries have alcohol in it?


----------



## navarababe

not sure hun, i tried to look it up, but there was sooo many answers lol!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol there really tasty lol


----------



## navarababe

u eating them then hun? lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh lol, well you put them in bottoms of drinks, are i put the juice in my drink too :) LUSH! :)


----------



## navarababe

hmmm they sound LOVELY lol. Im going to treat myself to tuna again today, as it was last week i had the first tin lol, hopefully its ok


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im having contractions i think :|..

2 hours apart.. maybe the start of something?


----------



## danapeter36

HAN!!!
Try and drink some water and sit quietly!!! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Lana you'll be fine...

Han!!! I am excited and scared for you now!!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi ladies!

How is everyone????


----------



## danapeter36

Ok so the first two are 32 weeks I think and these are my newest ones...

See much growth apart from the growth of my sexual stretch marks?! :rofl:

And I swear she's back high up again!!!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







32week.jpg
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0043.jpg
File size: 95.4 KB
Views: 1









35week.jpg
File size: 95.6 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0059.jpg
File size: 89.3 KB
Views: 3









DSCF0060.jpg
File size: 91.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## navarababe

good thanks jeffswife, how are u hun?

Oh han do u think ur going to go early? Am i the only slow one thats always behind in times thats not trying to get labour going, i think id be to scared, id shit myself lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Lana you'll be fine...
> 
> Han!!! I am excited and scared for you now!!!

i dont wanna excite everyone just incase.. i have no idea how long there suposed to be, as these are got about 10-15 secs, :| ahh im so unedcuated about LABOUR! :dohh:


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Hun!
I am okay, just worried about Hannah!!! Well not worried, but I wish I was there to give her a cuddle...I kinda hope it's the real thing, does that make me a bad person?! Lol. xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Beautiful bump hun.:hugs:


----------



## navarababe

awww dana hun ur bumps gorgeous, i feel humungas against everyone else :( I think ive stopped growing now hopefully


----------



## danapeter36

So am I under educated!!! So badly! I wouldnt know, I might think I had an off tummy!!! When I was having them before that time I was sure I had a bad tummy!


----------



## danapeter36

JeffsWife07 said:


> Beautiful bump hun.:hugs:

:cloud9: Thanks honey!!!

Lana your bump is big!!! But the thing is I am carrying mostly round the back, I bet you have a posterior placenta???
:happydance:


----------



## navarababe

lol no dana it doesnt make u a bad person, we all worry about each other, and we all want another april mummie to come lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

Oh wow Han!!!
I just read your post.

Go take a nice warm bath and then lay on your left side and drink plenty of water but try to keep your bladder empty.

If the pain builds (gets worse and last longer) then this could be it hun.:happydance::hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Hi Hun!
> I am okay, just worried about Hannah!!! Well not worried, but I wish I was there to give her a cuddle...I kinda hope it's the real thing, does that make me a bad person?! Lol. xxx

:rofl: 
Giving myself carbohydrates to give me energy just incase :rofl: 

lets just wait to see if i get one at 1:20


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> lets just wait to see if i get one at 1:20

How far apart are they Han?


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> lets just wait to see if i get one at 1:20
> 
> How far apart are they Han?Click to expand...

2 hours atm :rofl: only lasting 10-15 secs


----------



## danapeter36

Yep, lets see hun....thats all you can do, just relax. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Yep, lets see hun....thats all you can do, just relax. xxx

Ha! if there is a slight chance the baby coming today, im being on my hands and knees scrubbing everywhere and eating more pinapple ice lollys :rofl: to make her/him come even more! :rofl:!


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> lets just wait to see if i get one at 1:20
> 
> How far apart are they Han?Click to expand...
> 
> 2 hours atm :rofl: only lasting 10-15 secsClick to expand...

oh ok......could be the start of something.
I would get me a snack, take a warm bath and try to sleep.
:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Maybe weeing loads last night is a sign too?


----------



## danapeter36

:) Good advice honey!!!

Han, is your mum there today just incase?


----------



## danapeter36

Could well be a sign honey! Everyones different!


----------



## navarababe

i wouldnt know if i was having contractions or just needed a number 2!!! :rofl: 

thats why im going to stay at my mums from the 22nd april as its my sisters birthday on the 21st, and if i make it to then i wanna spend her birthday with her :)

Hope ur ok han, maybe its best to go in bath and see if u feel them again, i really need to start reading up on labour stuff etc, cause i didnt know u could have contractions that far apart :o

i was just waiting on the big gush then id know i was in labour, i dont think its as simple as that hahah


----------



## JeffsWife07

I feel like I have the flu.:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Have a doc appt @ 9am (that's why I'm up so early).

I had a lot of pains last night (contractions 15mins apart for 3 hours) 
I think a lot of it had to do with me sneezing.
Marissa was down way low too.

Anyone else got any signs of labor?????


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> :) Good advice honey!!!
> 
> Han, is your mum there today just incase?

no shes at work today, but she just said to call when i need her and she will come straight home and the drive is only 10 mins, + my sister only works a 2 min walk down the road 

+
Im labouring at home so if this is the real thing, i wont go in to hopsital till my contractions are 5 mins apart lasting 60 secs


----------



## JeffsWife07

navarababe said:


> i wouldnt know if i was having contractions or just needed a number 2!!! :rofl:
> 
> thats why im going to stay at my mums from the 22nd april as its my sisters birthday on the 21st, and if i make it to then i wanna spend her birthday with her :)
> 
> Hope ur ok han, maybe its best to go in bath and see if u feel them again, i really need to start reading up on labour stuff etc, cause i didnt know u could have contractions that far apart :o
> 
> i was just waiting on the big gush then id know i was in labour, i dont think its as simple as that hahah

:hugs:
a lot of peoples water don't break hun, so I wouldn't be waiting for that as a sign.


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> i wouldnt know if i was having contractions or just needed a number 2!!! :rofl:
> 
> thats why im going to stay at my mums from the 22nd april as its my sisters birthday on the 21st, and if i make it to then i wanna spend her birthday with her :)
> 
> Hope ur ok han, maybe its best to go in bath and see if u feel them again, i really need to start reading up on labour stuff etc, cause i didnt know u could have contractions that far apart :o
> 
> i was just waiting on the big gush then id know i was in labour, i dont think its as simple as that hahah

ages ago, i thought i was having contractiions, and then went to the toilet and i was fine! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

what does dull backache mean?


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> what does dull backache mean?

dull pains across your back hun.
not like sharp shooting pains, just a dull ache.:hugs:


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: omg im soooo uneducated lol. Im never gonna know when im in labour as ive had pains etc before but never thougt anything of them. lol

i just hope i make it to my mums so she can tell me lol. can ya tell im such a mummies girl when it comes to stuff like this lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> what does dull backache mean?
> 
> dull pains across your back hun.
> not like sharp shooting pains, just a dull ache.:hugs:Click to expand...

oh no, i have it, does it mean anything? :blush:

sorry i should have worded it better lol


----------



## danapeter36

dull back ache is a sign of latent labour, the first stage. And your waters sometimes don't break till the last minute, contractions and timing them are much better xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> :rofl: omg im soooo uneducated lol. Im never gonna know when im in labour as ive had pains etc before but never thougt anything of them. lol
> 
> i just hope i make it to my mums so she can tell me lol. can ya tell im such a mummies girl when it comes to stuff like this lol

:rofl:
thats why im only half bealiving my "contractions" , ill bealive it when my mum says it is :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

Lol, i hope ur ok han hun, maybe we will have another april mummie before the date then :)


----------



## JeffsWife07

Han~ Is it cold where you live? If not, and you want to speed things along.....go for a walk (gravity is labors best friend):hugs:


----------



## navarababe

ok i know if ive had a few pains or whatever, NOT to go a walk myself lol. This is educating me, i wonder why ive always felt pressure down there :o:o

thats it, im house bound until i go to my mums lol!!!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I walk sooooooooooo much when I come home I always get crampy.
I know its silly coz sometimes I forget my mobile!!! Oops!


----------



## JeffsWife07

I didn't mean to go for a walk by yourself.
Walk around in your house Han (up & down stairs...just be sure to hold on to railing).
Just stay vertical.:hugs:

I have to go wake up DH so he can get ready to go with me to dr's appt.
I'll be on later to check on everyone.

:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

im gonna go finish the dishwasher, put thing on the line and hoover :) x:fool:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol...I am ready for my lunch...

My tummy keeps clicking! Why?!?!?!


----------



## navarababe

Im not sure what i wanna do today, its misrible outside. Feel like a lovely tuna sandwich hmmmmmm


----------



## danapeter36

Mmm I totally crave tuna too, its the greatest sandwich filler!!!


----------



## navarababe

i need to go in shower first, so i can go to shop and get some bread, then come back make a LOVELY tuna sandwich and then go meet my sis after her work so we can go shopping


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Lol...I am ready for my lunch...
> 
> My tummy keeps clicking! Why?!?!?!

same :|..


----------



## danapeter36

Hmm...I googled it and it happens a lot...but doesnt say why?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've re done my hospital bag & packed my little girlies bag too :happydance:

I'm feeling really fed up today, backache will not go away and I just know it isn't the start of anything.. I will still be here when I'm 90 :hissy: (well it feels that way anyway!) 

And I quite fancy a tuna sandwich now (Darn you ladies hehe) but I know if I eat I'll be on the toilet within 10 mins (sorry way too TMI!) :dohh:

I am one miserable f*cker!!!!!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i cant eat fish till the babys born :(:(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Why why why???

Han hurry up and give birth.. I need something to be excited about!!

xx


----------



## navarababe

Why cant u eat fish hun?


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

cos if i eat fish my minnie smells like it :rofl:

and the babys gotta come out of there and all the MWs will smell it :rofl: dont wanna chance it thank you!


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. How you all doing. I am waiting on the home visitor lady to get here that I meet with every week. She does my educational bit right here so if anyone has questions they want me to ask her let me know lol. 

Hannah hope your contractions get closer apart hun. We need another april baby. 

I have decided I will be here till the 22nd of april as they don't induce till 42 weeks. Although maybe they would do it early with all the past stuff I had lol. 

Baby is still really high for me but I do have cramps pretty much constantly. I feel like I am about to start my damn period but the home visitor lady said that the "latent" stage of labor in your first birth can last like 3 weeks or more cause its just getting everything ready. Grrr for her disapointing me last week. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: hannah


----------



## navarababe

hey kelly, im good thx. how r u?

can u b my internet teacher then as im VERY uneducated with all this labour carry on lol. all i know is, ur waters break, ur screaming in pain, and pop comes baby!! i dont think thats the way it goes, so i need all the education i can get haha :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha!
I am just ironing now ladies, this sun gives me more energy! Peter has sooooooo many shirts!


----------



## navarababe

i wish we had sun :(


----------



## kellysays2u

lol of course i can. Although I am still learning all that fun stuff to. I wonder if I will ever feel remotely prepared. But just so you know your waters dont always go on there own lol. I think its around 50% have to have them broken or dont break till your just about to push lol. 

I am doing good also. Worried about OH a little as he was REALLY sick all day yesterday. Poor thing. Hopefully he is feeling better this morning. Just waiting for him to get up so I can find out.


----------



## navarababe

lol thts whats worrying me cause if my waters dont go, ill not no whts happening...lol

Hope ur OH is feeling much better today

Im going to dry my hair then go to shop n get bread for my tuna sandwich :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

still only 2 hours apart lasting 10 secs


----------



## navarababe

Ya never kno hun, it could be start of something, that may carry onto tonight


----------



## HannahGraceee

hopefully! x


----------



## navarababe

have u got everything ready hun? just incase


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah, it shows their contractions because they are a certain time apart xxx


----------



## navarababe

ohhh its exciting :happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Han make sure you update thru Lana by text or on here if you can...My back is so sore from ironing!!!


----------



## navarababe

yeh if someone updates me i can update u dana hun if its not on here. im awful excited about hannah n her contrctions :happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

my back is killing me from the ironing...and I havent even finished it yet!!!


----------



## navarababe

Ok im gonna get dressed then nip up to shop, not be long ladies :)


----------



## navarababe

Awww dana hun, sit down and take a rest. Or can ya not sit on the couch, put the iron board to ur level and do it that way? Saves u standing...i used to do that if i had a massive load to iron x


----------



## danapeter36

Good idea!!! xxx Have a nice time at the shops babes


----------



## navarababe

Hopefully that will help ur back hun, it means u aint on ur feet all day :) 

Not be long just 5mins up the road thank god lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

i bet im in one of them 5 day labours! :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Got my sofas in YAYYYYYY
And now getting my home fone n broadband set up YAYYYYYY xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Jackie I'm really pleased your place is coming on so well!! :happydance:

Han I'm not jealous much :hugs: 

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

thanx hun, i need a new bed tho so i can move in like nowww lol x


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Awww Jackie I'm really pleased your place is coming on so well!! :happydance:
> 
> Han I'm not jealous much :hugs:
> 
> xx

dont worry ash, i bet this is a false alarm:dohh:


----------



## mrsreynolds

Hey girls could you add me to your list im due 28th april team BLUE. Hope your all well xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

party at jackie's?


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I couldn't go to a party if I tried...its 2pm and I am ready for bed!!! Han I am very excited you've made my day....even if it takes 5 days I'd still prefer that to the wait I might have!!! xxx


----------



## navarababe

Lol did i see PARTY? something that i miss doing :( It might not be a false alarm hannah hun....but its alll soooo exciting, i hope ya have ur little bubs soon :happydance:

Welcome MrsReynolds and congrats on your blue bump. Your just 4 days behind me :) 

im getting soooooo excited hehe, for you's guys..not for myself lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol yer when we're all allowed to drink...ill buy the vodka!!1

My mate just found out she havin a boy! Im so jealous i wanna no lolnow everyone is convinced im having a girl....mmmmm!! XX


----------



## danapeter36

Hmm...I think you're having a boy Jax!!! And I reckon Han is having a girl...dunno why!!! Prob coz of your bump pic Jax!!!


----------



## navarababe

Awwww jackie hun im sooo pleased the house is coming along so quick, bet u cant wait till ur actually just settled in there :) my sister painted the living room last night, so it looks a bit warmer instead of just plain cream. I like having a nice warm feeling house. I just need to stop being so bloody crabbit with her for nooooo reason...hormones lol


----------



## jenny_wren

everyone seems to be having contractions!
operation last night gave me a few but
nothing promising ... still hours apart ...
:hissy:

hannah ... you're not allowed to go before
me!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

i went to asda today and brought
loads of chillies!! :blush:
and where i live theres lots of bumps
in the roads so we've been flying over
them in hope!! :rofl:

worth a shot ...

grrrr someone do something!!! :rofl:
we're all having signs of things happening
but they're not!!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> Lol did i see PARTY? something that i miss doing :( It might not be a false alarm hannah hun....but its alll soooo exciting, i hope ya have ur little bubs soon :happydance:
> 
> Welcome MrsReynolds and congrats on your blue bump. Your just 4 days behind me :)
> 
> im getting soooooo excited hehe, for you's guys..not for myself lol

lol no party! 
just say we should cos of jackies new flat :rofl: 

:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## navarababe

i recon han is having a boy!! Not sure why, my gut is telling me that! not sure about jackie....Need to find ur bump pic hun...Do u think we should add a bit on to the thread about guess's of sex and when people are going to go into labour etc?


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> everyone seems to be having contractions!
> operation last night gave me a few but
> nothing promising ... still hours apart ...
> :hissy:
> 
> hannah ... you're not allowed to go before
> me!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> i went to asda today and brought
> loads of chillies!! :blush:
> and where i live theres lots of bumps
> in the roads so we've been flying over
> them in hope!! :rofl:
> 
> worth a shot ...
> 
> grrrr someone do something!!! :rofl:
> we're all having signs of things happening
> but they're not!!!
> 
> xx​

:haha::haha:


----------



## jenny_wren

hannahs having a boy!!!

i got ashys right
so i must be right about this
tooooo!! :happydance:

i still think i may be having
a boy!! :rofl:
how annoying would that be!!

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

I thnk so!!! Han you should add that on!!!


----------



## navarababe

Im now having tightenings that are sore and my left part of my lower back is achy, BUT im not going into labour as i know ill prob be overdue, i dont get excited about these things, cause i know it just wont happen for me as im a bit more beind than all you's...lol. Gonna make my tuna sandwich and sit down


----------



## danapeter36

Jen your so having a girl!!!


----------



## jenny_wren

tell marc ...

he makes one *sexy* woman!!

:rofl::rofl:

very pretty indeed!!!

:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Jen your so having a girl!!!

i best be or the hospital wont like me!!
and ill be having a boy in ALOT of pink!!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## navarababe

It would just be good to see who was right etc, would be fun, and give us all something to look forward to aswell if you know what i mean?? Just a idea


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> hannahs having a boy!!!
> 
> i got ashys right
> so i must be right about this
> tooooo!! :happydance:
> 
> i still think i may be having
> a boy!! :rofl:
> how annoying would that be!!
> 
> xx​

if you have a boy, ill give you some of my unisex stuff :) x


----------



## danapeter36

I am well fed up!!!
I was born just under 36 weeks, and I was healthy and weighed 6lbs 4oz twenty three years ago!!! Why isn't anyone having a baby right now already?!?!?!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello gorgeous ladies, hehehe i am so happy first day of my maternity leave today, been crazy busy this morning had nurse/doc and the baby is 4/5 engaged :happydance::happydance: and he kicked the heartbeat monitor off again !!:rofl: thats my babe :D xx 

Is everyone well!? xx


----------



## danapeter36

jenny_wren said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Jen your so having a girl!!!
> 
> i best be or the hospital wont like me!!
> and ill be having a boy in ALOT of pink!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x​Click to expand...

Just take all babys pics in black and white, so that he would never know he was dressed in pink 
Nah your so having a girlie!!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Jen your so having a girl!!!
> 
> i best be or the hospital wont like me!!
> and ill be having a boy in ALOT of pink!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x​Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

MelanieSweets said:


> Hello gorgeous ladies, hehehe i am so happy first day of my maternity leave today, been crazy busy this morning had nurse/doc and the baby is 4/5 engaged :happydance::happydance: and he kicked the heartbeat monitor off again !!:rofl: thats my babe :D xx
> 
> Is everyone well!? xx

Congrats hun!!!
Got my ante natal appointment tomorrow.
I am being seen every week now...aren't we all?:hug:


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> hannahs having a boy!!!
> 
> i got ashys right
> so i must be right about this
> tooooo!! :happydance:
> 
> i still think i may be having
> a boy!! :rofl:
> how annoying would that be!!
> 
> xx​
> 
> if you have a boy, ill give you some of my unisex stuff :) xClick to expand...

:hugs:

and if you have a girl
you best have ALOT of cupboard space
you'll be getting a rather large pile of
stuff from me!!!
if i have a boy that is !!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aww melanie thats so cute!!!

Well girls im off down the flat see u all later xxx


----------



## danapeter36

speak later jax!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> hannahs having a boy!!!
> 
> i got ashys right
> so i must be right about this
> tooooo!! :happydance:
> 
> i still think i may be having
> a boy!! :rofl:
> how annoying would that be!!
> 
> xx​
> 
> if you have a boy, ill give you some of my unisex stuff :) xClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> and if you have a girl
> you best have ALOT of cupboard space
> you'll be getting a rather large pile of
> stuff from me!!!
> if i have a boy that is !!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x​Click to expand...

:rofl: :)


----------



## jenny_wren

ive been mw or hospital every 
week for the last 2 months!!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

ive only got 2 MW aps left

25th march and the 8th april


----------



## jenny_wren

next ones on the 19th
with the lovely hairy lady!

my original mw seems to have
buggered off ... charming!!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Jen!!!
Yes I have been seen every week for ages, but not as a pre arranged visit :(
I have a doctors appt tomorrow, mw next week, mw the following week and then doctor again!


----------



## navarababe

ive got mw app on 18th march, not sure what will happen after that. It seems there really busy


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> next ones on the 19th
> with the lovely hairy lady!
> 
> my original mw seems to have
> buggered off ... charming!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x​

:lol::lol: we have the same MW :) :rofl: 

Shes well hairy i know!! :rofl: :sick:


----------



## jenny_wren

i try sooooo hard not to stare
:rofl:
but atleast she knows what
she's doing even if she sends
me to the bloody hospital
every time i see her!!!

:rofl::hissy::rofl:

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao...thats vomitalicious, a hairy mw!!!

My midwife is invisible. Haven't seen her since week 16. She goes on holiday every few weeks and always has her phone off.

I have been seeing another lady and Dr Hameed, oh and that hospital doctor who can't talk English and has funny teeth and put a plastic rocket up me.


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> oh and that hospital doctor who can't talk English and has funny teeth and put a plastic rocket up me.

he really does sound like
my _perfect_ man!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## navarababe

danapeter36 said:


> I have been seeing another lady and Dr Hameed, oh and that hospital doctor who can't talk English and has funny teeth and put a plastic rocket up me.

:rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Oh just you wait and see how jealous you get if he delivers my baby!!!
The first thing she'll see is him!!!:sick:

:rofl:

I am going to sneak a picture of him next time I am in there, just for you Jen.
I hate to wonder what his and your mw's children would look like!
:rofl:

He asked Peter if he wanted 'Walter'...what he meant was 'Water' but Peter is scared of him and declined!!!:rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have consultant appointment this Friday (well I will have when they ring me up and give me an appointment) then next Thursday I have MW and then the next time I see my MW I will be 40+1.

I just know I'm going to take after my labour with my mum.. My baby girl will be 2 weeks late and I'll be in labour for a billion hours!!

xx


----------



## danapeter36

navarababe said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> I have been seeing another lady and Dr Hameed, oh and that hospital doctor who can't talk English and has funny teeth and put a plastic rocket up me.
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Well that WAS the most action I have had since week 16 so I can't complain, just wonder why he didn't call afterwards :rofl:

Maybe my wild hedge down below put him off:rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I have consultant appointment this Friday (well I will have when they ring me up and give me an appointment) then next Thursday I have MW and then the next time I see my MW I will be 40+1.
> 
> I just know I'm going to take after my labour with my mum.. My baby girl will be 2 weeks late and I'll be in labour for a billion hours!!
> 
> xx

I wish I took after my mum...I would be having her right now!!!

NOT HAPPENING!!! :rofl:

If I am not supposed to have an ante natal appointment in a certain week I still book it...I am such a weirdo, just don't want to never see anyone this late in pregnancy!


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> I am going to sneak a picture of him next time I am in there, just for you Jen.
> I hate to wonder what his and your mw's children would look like!
> :rofl:

:happydance::happydance:
DO IT I DARE YOU!!!!

omg they would be the ugliest
smelliest, hairiest kids ever!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao!!!
Oh he's enouigh to turn your stomach, trust me...especially that sexy way that he sprays spit all over the bed everytime he talks to me...makes the hairs on my neck stand up and I throw up in my mouth, just a little. Lmao!!!

You watch, I am gonna take a pic of him, put hearts round it and its going to be my avatar!


----------



## jenny_wren

if i take after my mum with me
ill be giving birth next week
and having a 3 hour labour!!!

:rofl:

fingers crossed for that one!!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

she always pulls my pants well down and gets all my pubes out, she must like hair.


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> You watch, I am gonna take a pic of him, put hearts round it and its going to be my avatar!

:rofl::rofl:

you dont half crack me up!!

x​


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> she always pulls my pants well down and gets all my pubes out, she must like hair.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: i dare u to dana!!!!


----------



## danapeter36

jenny_wren said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> You watch, I am gonna take a pic of him, put hearts round it and its going to be my avatar!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> you dont half crack me up!!
> 
> x​Click to expand...

Just tried to get his name off my notes...looks like svnplta? Oooh sexy svnplta!!!

I'm gonna write 'j'adore' under his picture :rofl:

Jen I want a three hour labour!


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> she always pulls my pants well down and gets all my pubes out, she must like hair.

she does it to me too!!!

:rofl:

she always has a good feel
down there too!!

went to the hospital last week
and the student mw felt my tummy
and was OMG I CAN FEEL SOMETHING
BUMPY! scared the shit outta me
and the woman was like thats the babys
feet!!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## navarababe

LOL omg hannah


----------



## danapeter36

navarababe said:


> :rofl: i dare u to dana!!!!

Oh it is SO on!!!
I am going to stalk that labour ward like a pervert waiting for him :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hmm I feel slightly sick now :rofl:

I tried to eat some pasta for lunch (keeping carbs up just in case haha) and I managed a couple of mouthfuls before feeling sick. 
Stomach and back cramps are doing my head in! and now the rib action has started again!! :hissy:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> she always pulls my pants well down and gets all my pubes out, she must like hair.
> 
> she does it to me too!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> she always has a good feel
> down there too!!
> 
> went to the hospital last week
> and the student mw felt my tummy
> and was OMG I CAN FEEL SOMETHING
> BUMPY! scared the shit outta me
> and the woman was like thats the babys
> feet!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x​Click to expand...


:sick: Maybe she's got a hair fetish?
Do her eye brows join in the middle in a sexy hair woman kinda way?:rofl:
Glad Peter isn't here, he would be sooooooooooooo turned on:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> she always pulls my pants well down and gets all my pubes out, she must like hair.
> 
> she does it to me too!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> she always has a good feel
> down there too!!
> 
> went to the hospital last week
> and the student mw felt my tummy
> and was OMG I CAN FEEL SOMETHING
> BUMPY! scared the shit outta me
> and the woman was like thats the babys
> feet!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x​Click to expand...

:rofl:
i try to make her go mad aswell!! :rofl:

she always goes "Ohh did you feel that big kick" and i just go no :|.. :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> she always pulls my pants well down and gets all my pubes out, she must like hair.
> 
> she does it to me too!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> she always has a good feel
> down there too!!
> 
> went to the hospital last week
> and the student mw felt my tummy
> and was OMG I CAN FEEL SOMETHING
> BUMPY! scared the shit outta me
> and the woman was like thats the babys
> feet!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x​Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :sick: Maybe she's got a hair fetish?
> Do her eye brows join in the middle in a sexy hair woman kinda way?:rofl:
> Glad Peter isn't here, he would be sooooooooooooo turned on:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:
does peter have a hairy lady fetish then? 
would he like to stroke my legs?


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: Hairy legs fetish lol, omg


----------



## danapeter36

Don't Hannah...if he sees these messages he'll be on here all day thinking of your hairy legs!!! lmao!!!


----------



## danapeter36

I wish he did have a hair leg fetish...because I look like Mrs Yeti at the moment!


----------



## jenny_wren

ive got some hairy legs peter 
can have!!! LOL :rofl:

there was some pregnant woman
outside asda this morning
smoking a fag!!!
i know i smoke still :blush:
but i wouldn't in public!
even i gave her a dirty look!!

and some old granny in this
HUGE bus type wheelchair
nearly ran me over ...
cheeky cow!!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Ooo I forgot to tell you ladies..
I went in the shower on Saturday and decided to try shaving my legs.. AND I COULD!! :happydance: .. I also realised I can still touch my toes.. I was VERY amazed. 

But then again I was extremely flexible pre pregnancy :winkwink::winkwink:

I am going to have to get used to shaving and what not when baby is eventually here :rofl:

xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Thanks Dana and Jackie ... tis a good day !! 
lol listen to you lot going on about hairyness ....:rofl:


----------



## navarababe

LOL dana. you never know peter might like the mrs yeti look, walk up to him, put ur leg up on the table and rub it, see what he does :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
ok 1 hour 45 mins apart getting somewhere? its proberly because of all the laughing! :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

lucky u queeny hun, i find it hard to even dry my legs when i get out the shower....lol

When i bend down to pick something up, i need to spread my legs then bend down lol. suppose it could be good exercise


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> ive got some hairy legs peter
> can have!!! LOL :rofl:
> 
> *there was some pregnant woman
> outside asda this morning
> smoking a fag!!!*
> i know i smoke still :blush:
> but i wouldn't in public!
> even i gave her a dirty look!!
> 
> and some old granny in this
> HUGE bus type wheelchair
> nearly ran me over ...
> cheeky cow!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x​

sorry jen that was me :blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

navarababe said:


> LOL dana. you never know peter might like the mrs yeti look, walk up to him, put ur leg up on the table and rub it, see what he does :rofl:

he might stroke his back at ya!
:rofl::rofl:

leg i mean!!!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## navarababe

ohhh han, u may be getting somewhere, maybe by 8oclock 2nite they'll be mins apart :)

:happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> sorry jen that was me :blush:

liar!
this was some ugly 14 yr old
with her mum ...
looked like the pregnant back
end of a bus!!

:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: jenny


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: dont it, bet she/he will get me all excited, just as i bealive these are real contractions, it will stop! :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

wel i think they are contractions, as they sound like it, as they are on time, they arnt changing etc. So maybe ur not getting ur hopes up for nothing


----------



## HannahGraceee

it wasnt really me, ive only smoked 2 whole fags since being pregnant, and on both occasions i had some one from this thread, say it would be ok if i had one :rofl: and i was sick both times :rofl: my own fault really


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> it wasnt really me, ive only smoked 2 whole fags since being pregnant, and on both occasions i had some one from this thread, say it would be ok if i had one :rofl: and i was sick both times :rofl: my own fault really


one of them was me :blush:
who was the other one!!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## navarababe

i gotta confess, it was me :blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

navarababe said:


> i gotta confess, it was me :blush:


:rofl: atleast we admitted it!!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:, i think i should have learnt the first time! but i didnt!

then it was 10 times worse the secound time! :rofl: now ive stopped completely


----------



## danapeter36

Lol bad girls!!! Jen and Lana!!!


----------



## navarababe

lol, well i THINK the other one hannah is talking about was me.....I felt soooo guilty when she came back and said she had been sick like 2 times :(


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Lol bad girls!!! Jen and Lana!!!


so spank me!!
:rofl:

obviously the sun makes
us all chatty and stupid!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> lol, well i THINK the other one hannah is talking about was me.....I felt soooo guilty when she came back and said she had been sick like 2 times :(

:rofl:
dont feel guilty, i would have done it anyway if you would have said no! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao I am dying with laughter!!!


----------



## navarababe

:rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Nah I dont need sun to be stupid, but it helps!!!

Jen you made me laugh, I am going to make Peter stroke my hairy legs!!!


----------



## navarababe

doesnt feel guilty no more, but thinking about it, i cant believe i actually told u to smoke it :rofl: i am a bad person


----------



## danapeter36

HannahGraceee said:


> navarababe said:
> 
> 
> lol, well i THINK the other one hannah is talking about was me.....I felt soooo guilty when she came back and said she had been sick like 2 times :(
> 
> :rofl:
> dont feel guilty, i would have done it anyway if you would have said no! :rofl: :blush:Click to expand...

Thats coz ur a rebel!!!:muaha:


----------



## jenny_wren

am i the only one still smoking?!?!
:dohh:

i dont smoke as much as i did
ive had 2 in the last ... 10 days ...
and they've been in the last 24 hours
if i want one ill have one ... but im
not terrible i dont think ...

:blush:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

good job you did, i quite straight after that. and havent had one for months now :)


----------



## danapeter36

Thats not a lot...some people dont even cut back!


----------



## danapeter36

Buy those candy sticks and pretend your smoking, might take any cravings away lol


----------



## navarababe

no jenny ur not the only one that smoke :blush: I still smoke, i know its bad and i do feel guilty for it. i am trying to quit and will continue to try until i STOP forever. ive seen what my papa is like with smoking, and i dont wanna end up like him when im older


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> am i the only one still smoking?!?!
> :dohh:
> 
> i dont smoke as much as i did
> ive had 2 in the last ... 10 days ...
> and they've been in the last 24 hours
> if i want one ill have one ... but im
> not terrible i dont think ...
> 
> :blush:
> 
> xx​

No one can tell you what to do with your body


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Buy those candy sticks and pretend your smoking, might take any cravings away lol

i roll up little bits of paper and pretend to smoke that :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

i hadn't had one in ages
and then last night for some reason
there was 60 odd quid in my bank
and i had no idea where it came from 
and it stressed me out so i brought some!!

:rofl:

im quite proud of how much ive cut back
plus my little uns perfectly fine :happydance:
it's obviously not had alot of affect on her
and i know plenty of people that still
smoke whilst preggers ...

feel better now! :hugs:

x​


----------



## danapeter36

Haha!!!

No thats true you'll give up only when you want to not coz of pressure from others babe xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Buy those candy sticks and pretend your smoking, might take any cravings away lol
> 
> i roll up little bits of paper and pretend to smoke that :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:
just dont light them!!​


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao!!! You jst reminded me...
My mum once sprayed air freshner in the hospital when my nan was ill, and four fire engines came coz it set off the fire alrms and they evacuated evryone lol. She denied that she did it and I was the one with a bright red face and at 15 they thought I did it!!!


----------



## navarababe

LOL now that would be just horrible


----------



## danapeter36

Lol...who thinks theirgonna poo in labour, I so am.


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Lmao!!! You jst reminded me...
> My mum once sprayed air freshner in the hospital when my nan was ill, and four fire engines came coz it set off the fire alrms and they evacuated evryone lol. She denied that she did it and I was the one with a bright red face and at 15 they thought I did it!!!


:rofl::rofl:
i so would have done the same!!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol!
i bet i will too!


----------



## HannahGraceee

whos OHs said they are staying near the head end? :rofl: marc has! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Lol...who thinks theirgonna poo in labour, I so am.

dunno the amount of pooing
ive done lately might actually
dry me out for labour!!

but i'd be surprise if i didn't
poo or throw up!!

:rofl::rofl:

as long as its not a runny one!!

:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> whos OHs said they are staying near the head end? :rofl: marc has! :rofl:

ive told jason he's not allowed down
that end lol :rofl:

shouldn't think he'd want to really
like staring into the grand canyon!!

:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## navarababe

LOL my ex oh isnt going to be there, he'd faint i think if he was there. My mum will be there and she'll be told to stay up the right end!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey im back lol,

Decided im to knackered after all the decorating so im just guna have a rest day today and get back on it 2moro!!!

So catch me up lol!! xx


----------



## navarababe

LOL glad uve decided to have a rest day jackie hun! theres soooo much to catch up on, we've been talking about hairy leg fetish's and much more. Even if i go to post on another post i come back and need to skip a page lol


----------



## jenny_wren

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey im back lol,
> 
> Decided im to knackered after all the decorating so im just guna have a rest day today and get back on it 2moro!!!
> 
> So catch me up lol!! xx

fags, hairy leg fetishes, poo
sexy doctors, hairy mws
and general sillyness!!

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## navarababe

LOL jenny, well u said it in one i suppose. :rofl: 

i musta missed the poo bit then


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

i best be doing some housework
in a bit girlies 

:hugs:

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol sounds gud...ahhh the convos of pregnant women lol!!!

i shaved ma legs for the first time in like 2 months the other day...werent a oretty sight lol!! xx


----------



## navarababe

i attempted to do some house work, but im startng to get sore for some reason :( so im sitting watching golden balls talking to all u ladies


----------



## mz_jackie86

Whats golden balls?

Im watchin transformers while munchin doritos and chocLIT lol


----------



## navarababe

its like deal or no deal, its quite good actually, passes my day lol. im quite sore at the moment :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

Whats hurting???
Its so nice outside but i wanna snooze lol


----------



## kellysays2u

I am back again. The visitor lady left awhile ago but all your guys talk about tuna fish sandwhiches earlier made me want one and then OH called and if his tax return decides to show up in the mail today we are going out to lunch/dinner later. I cant believe I was only away for about an hour though and there was already ten pages about poo hairy mw's and hairyness in general to go back through.


----------



## danapeter36

OMG i did the ironing and read about runny poo when I got back and I am crying Jen, you made me nearlu wet myself I already needed a wee wee!


----------



## mz_jackie86

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> OMG i did the ironing and read about runny poo when I got back and I am crying Jen, you made me nearlu wet myself I already needed a wee wee!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
you're welcome!!

x​


----------



## navarababe

:rofl:


----------



## Emmylou27

Hey girlies

Got to admit, I'm afraid I've been more of a lurker than a poster but need your advice! Been getting low backache at night for last couple of nights, then since about lunchtime today have been having period type cramps - constantly round my back then more round the front. Been coming every 10 mins or so - not painful, just uncomfortable! 

Don't even get me started on toilet habits for the day..... lost count already! :blush:

Whadda you all reckon? Hugely annoying BH or could this be the start of something??? 

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

I have no idea but Oooooooohhh maybe fingers crossed for you that it is we need some more april mumsys!!!!!

Im off for a nap now, i been tryna fight it but i cant anymore lol xx


----------



## jenny_wren

Emmylou27 said:


> Hey girlies
> 
> Got to admit, I'm afraid I've been more of a lurker than a poster but need your advice! Been getting low backache at night for last couple of nights, then since about lunchtime today have been having period type cramps - constantly round my back then more round the front. Been coming every 10 mins or so - not painful, just uncomfortable!
> 
> Don't even get me started on toilet habits for the day..... lost count already! :blush:
> 
> Whadda you all reckon? Hugely annoying BH or could this be the start of something???
> 
> Thanks ladies :hugs:

tbh its probs a bit of both
we all seem to be the same at the moment
when they become to painful to bare ...
then be worried ... especially if they stay
regular ....
as for the toilet habits lol
we've all been living on the loo and
using up half the tree supply doing so
:rofl:
you're lucky the period type cramps
have only just come on ive had them from
the very start!!
:hissy:
hang on in there and if the pains become
really painful and regular take a little trip
to the hospital for the minute it looks like
we're all in the same pregnant boat!!

:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## danapeter36

Sounds like the start of something hun, keep an eye on how frequent they are, and go for a walk! Just to make sure baby is in the right position and it might start something off!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Haha yeah we're all crampy toilet inhabitants!


----------



## jenny_wren

start grabbing strangers ...
sperm sperm sperm LOL
:rofl::rofl:
as dana so nicely puts it!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Haha yeah we're all crampy toilet inhabitants!

:rofl:
sod calling ourselves april mummies
crampy toilet inhabitants is 
so much better!!

:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## Emmylou27

he, he.... thanks girls - hmmmm, 'crampy toilet inhabitants' - I like that!! :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

omg ive missed like a full page again lol

my sister on way home from work, and she wants to go to asda to do a weeks shop, listen to this, she wants to spend £30 on a weeks shop for the both of us lol. It does my head in, im sick of having nearly no food


----------



## jenny_wren

i managed to spend 
25 quid this morning
on about a weeks worth of food
for me and the oh
its possible!!
that includes toilet roll and stuff!

just buy the cheap cheap stuff lol

:rofl::rofl:

nothing like eating cardboard!!

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

Haha! Like that tesco value cup a soup.
Mmmmmm.
Because I love water mixed with salt....delicious!

Yes grab a stranger and a have a little shufty shufty, sperms good for dislodging small people in wombs.


----------



## navarababe

LOL jenny, ill try i suppose. Just pisses me off as i only gave her £120 other nite, and she said she only wants to spend £30 on shopping and other half go to her and petrol...and heres me sitting with £190 in bank lol, but thats for baby stuff, she knows that.

Well off to asda i go, ill not be long girlies, dont chat to much :rofl: 

(thinks "DOH" whats the point in saying that to u girls, we can help but type all day lol) ;)

xx


----------



## danapeter36

jenny_wren said:


> i managed to spend
> 25 quid this morning
> on about a weeks worth of food
> for me and the oh
> its possible!!
> that includes toilet roll and stuff!
> 
> just buy the cheap cheap stuff lol
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> nothing like eating cardboard!!
> 
> xx​


:rofl: Of course toilet roll is the biggest neccesity!!!


----------



## danapeter36

navarababe said:


> LOL jenny, ill try i suppose. Just pisses me off as i only gave her £120 other nite, and she said she only wants to spend £30 on shopping and other half go to her and petrol...and heres me sitting with £190 in bank lol, but thats for baby stuff, she knows that.
> 
> Well off to asda i go, ill not be long girlies, dont chat to much :rofl:
> 
> (thinks "DOH" whats the point in saying that to u girls, we can help but type all day lol) ;)
> 
> xx

Have fun Lana! xxx:hug:


----------



## jenny_wren

shufty shufty
:rofl:
grab a stranger
needs to be male
dont forget that part!
:rofl:
are herpes good for dislodging
small people too!!??!?!?!
thats if you're lucky and find
a stranger with _just_ herpes!!

might carry out a simple questionnaire
first before we get to the shufty!

:rofl:

so picky!!

xx​


----------



## Emmylou27

Did an online Tesco shop this morning - made sure loo roll was the first thing on the list!!! 

Might have to go find a willing stranger.... hubby still at work and soooo not in the mood for it anymore when he is at home! :hissy: Did tell him that if he wouldn't oblige to at least get the turkey baster ready!!! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha!!!
Of course.

'Oooh your a bit of alright, dya mind if we have some hanky panky?..Oh and you dont have herpes? Right'


----------



## jenny_wren

you can borrow mine if you like
its all he wants atm ... 
:rofl:
he wants baby out more then me
but i think thats just his excuse!!

turkey baster!!

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## Emmylou27

jenny_wren said:


> you can borrow mine if you like
> its all he wants atm ...
> :rofl:
> ​

You lucky thing - once with hubby would be nice!!!! :hissy:

Right then... am off to:

bounce on ball
go for a walk
eat a REALLY hot curry
eat some pineapple
shag a stranger (preferably without herpes!)

Did I miss anything?? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha mine wants it too...but I will bleed if I have it...bloody cervix!!! Literally lmao!!!
We're stuck with hands and oral...tmi, but I dont care haha.
He's randy all the time, it's like a hippo and a broomstick trying to be intimate at the moment, i could crush him!


----------



## mellllly

Any babies yet?


----------



## danapeter36

Emmy you got it!!!
Well done, grade A, in how to evict a sprog!


----------



## jenny_wren

Emmylou27 said:


> You lucky thing - once with hubby would be nice!!!! :hissy:
> 
> Right then... am off to:
> 
> bounce on ball
> go for a walk
> eat a REALLY hot curry
> eat some pineapple
> shag a stranger (preferably without herpes!)
> 
> Did I miss anything?? :rofl: :rofl:

drive over some bumps!!
:rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

mellllly said:


> Any babies yet?


nope :hissy:

:rofl:
dont be silly!!
we wouldn't be talking
about poo and herpes if
someone had given birth!

:rofl::rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> it's like a hippo and a broomstick trying to be intimate at the moment, i could crush him!

:rofl::rofl:
omg i think i actually just 
wet myself a little!!!!

IMAGERY!!!

xx​


----------



## mellllly

jenny_wren said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> Any babies yet?
> 
> 
> nope :hissy:
> 
> :rofl:
> dont be silly!!
> we wouldn't be talking
> about poo and herpes if
> someone had given birth!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> x​Click to expand...

:rofl:
well i dunno, you ladies chat soo much it wouldnt surprise me if you had the laptop with you whilst in labour!!


----------



## jenny_wren

mellllly said:


> :rofl:
> well i dunno, you ladies chat soo much it wouldnt surprise me if you had the laptop with you whilst in labour!!

:rofl::rofl:
might ask next time if we're
allowed to take lap tops with us
not that i have one
im just curious now!!

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

at my hospital were allowed laptops lol. I have already told OH that he better make sure he grabs it when hes on his way out the door. Although I will probably be to busy with baby lol.


----------



## mellllly

Oh no! What have I started LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

there might be a april baby today after all :):) x


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls.

Han ~ Any changes hun? Contractions getting closer???

Doc appt went great today. I've gained another pound.:blush: I'm up to 144lbs.
Doc said to try to get things moving...it's time for Marissa. He said everything is great and he will not stop it this time. DH is off to work and don't want me doing anything until tomorrow (when he's home).

:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i just got a txt from shinning_star AKA rach..



> back in after scan confirmed that had lost water, rather alot. so back in again for induction. had first pessary yesterday 7am the one they shouldnt have given me, given me a second at 3pm this afternoon next one due 9pm. wish me luck, keep ya informed! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Han ~ Any changes hun? Contractions getting closer???
> 
> Doc appt went great today. I've gained another pound.:blush: I'm up to 144lbs.
> Doc said to try to get things moving...it's time for Marissa. He said everything is great and he will not stop it this time. DH is off to work and don't want me doing anything until tomorrow (when he's home).
> 
> :hugs:

yep they changed..

They stoped! :hissy: x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Even more pains Hany?!?!

My best friend came round and brought with her some things her sister has given me :happydance:

The only thing I really need to get now is some nursing bras.. and I will get them at the weekend I think!! 

Still got backache but nothing else :hissy:

I need Dan to get home from work so I can do some bouncing!! hehe

xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls.
> 
> Han ~ Any changes hun? Contractions getting closer???
> 
> Doc appt went great today. I've gained another pound.:blush: I'm up to 144lbs.
> Doc said to try to get things moving...it's time for Marissa. He said everything is great and he will not stop it this time. DH is off to work and don't want me doing anything until tomorrow (when he's home).
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> yep they changed..
> 
> They stoped! :hissy: xClick to expand...

:hugs:
sorry hun.....was prob just a practice run for your body.
it's gearing up for the real thing.:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well they could have stoped, do you think while i was cleaning i could have just missed the last one? :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww sorry to here your contractions stopped han. Probably a sign your body is starting to get ready to go though. 

Looks like SS will have her baby soon though. Someone better keep us updated lol. If anyone talks to her tell her I wish her a nice as painless as can be and fast labor. Can't wait to see pics of her LO!


----------



## HannahGraceee

ill txted her back now! :) x


----------



## jenny_wren

about time LOL

:happydance::happydance:

x​


----------



## hayley x

Awww I just read th update on rach, hope everything goes well for her, how exciting!!

This is gunna sound realli stupid but ive got horrible period pains, its not long started only since I come on the computer, Im just a bit worried thats all, I mean babys been movin loads so theres no need to worry right??

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Hun we're all having period type pains, how weird is that?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oooo we shall have an April mummy VERY soon :happydance::cloud9:

I've been losing bigger pieces of plug today but still not loads.. I can't wait until all these signs actually become something! 

Grr I've just had something to eat and now I feel reallllly ill! Note to self.. do not get pregnant again!!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Oooo we shall have an April mummy VERY soon :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> *I've been losing bigger pieces of plug today *but still not loads.. I can't wait until all these signs actually become something!
> 
> Grr I've just had something to eat and now I feel reallllly ill! Note to self.. do not get pregnant again!!!
> 
> xx

me too 
How weird is that!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:happydance::happydance:

Han we will end up going into labour on the same day!
And we will have our babies probably at roughly the same time..
And yours will also be a girlie..
You know how similar we both are.. our babies are bound to be similar :hugs:

Now bring on the contractions and the labour!!

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I found a picture on asos what your babys gonna look like ashy


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

??????????

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://www.asos.com/3-Pommes/3-Pommes-Tiered-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=564427&cid=6917&clr=DeepPink&sh=0&pge=2&pgesize=20&sort=_None
Thats what i think anyway lol


----------



## jenny_wren

that kid is adorable!

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://www.asos.com/Frilly-Lilly/Frilly-Lily-Dotty-Tutu-Pink/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=578093&cid=6917&clr=Pink&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=_None 
this is mine :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny ill find yours! https://www.asos.com/Frilly-Lilly/Frilly-Lily-Dotty-Tutu-Pink/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=578093&cid=6917&clr=Pink&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=_None :rofl: Awww


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awwww!!!! 

I want my baby to have my blue eyes!! 

Here is baby me... 

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/Picture402-1.jpg

Oo my bump just clicked!!!! 

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> jenny ill find yours! https://www.asos.com/Frilly-Lilly/Frilly-Lily-Dotty-Tutu-Pink/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=578093&cid=6917&clr=Pink&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=_None :rofl: Awww

thats the same one as yours
mines def not gonna be blonde!!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Awwww!!!!
> 
> I want my baby to have my blue eyes!!
> 
> Here is baby me...
> 
> https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/Picture402-1.jpg
> 
> Oo my bump just clicked!!!!
> 
> xx

cute pic ...
ive got one of me somewhere lol
i was one ugly baby tho!
cute toddler tho !
:rofl:

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

my tummy and back are on fire!!
sooo painful!!
:cry::hissy:

x​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I was a cuter toddler than I was baby.. as a baby I looked really moody.. A bit like I do now :rofl:

The skin around my right hand side ribs is actually bruised, I can't touch it without being in tears. 

Think I'll try having a nap :hugs:

xx


----------



## nataliecn

Hopefully someone has a baby soon!!! LOL.

I went to my OB today - scheduled for a c-section on March 30th... 2 more weeks!!


----------



## navarababe

Hello everyone, how are u all?

What did u all have for dinner?


----------



## danapeter36

I had fish fingers mashed potatoes and beans!


----------



## mz_jackie86

YO YO YO! 

Nearly wet myself laughing at the last few pages lol....
SS is gunna be next..........WOOPWOOP!!!

Had ma nap feelin refreshed now..waitin for ma dinner (pasta) ma sis is cooking for me bless her!!

Ne1 else dribble alot (from the mouth lol) when ur sleeping, i never used to but now seriously its like a tap lol 
xx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha Ashy me and Han's bumps were clicking earlier!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im having jacket potetoes! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Haha Ashy me and Han's bumps were clicking earlier!!!

i think it might be when they joints kick maybe?


----------



## navarababe

i had mince and potatoes. it was niceeee

Han how u feeling now? u stilll getting contractions?


----------



## HannahGraceee

no more contractions :(


----------



## navarababe

awww hun, hopefully they come back soon


----------



## mz_jackie86

yer hopefully come soon for all of us...although i dnt want mine till nxt week!


----------



## navarababe

i want to be able to get to 37weeks then i dont mind after that.


----------



## mz_jackie86

yer me to....
see if u have it early but its after 37 weeks do u still have to stay in for few days?


----------



## navarababe

im not sure what happens, depends on if there are any problems with the baby. some of my friends have had thier babys early and they stayed in for few days and then they got let home. so not sure.


----------



## HannahGraceee

15 DAYS TILL APRIL! :):wohoo:


----------



## mz_jackie86

15 days!!! Dammit gone so quick!

What do u all think about water births??? and what do u wear lol


----------



## navarababe

water births are meant to be good, as it eases the pain a bit, i was thinking about it, but im not to sure


----------



## HannahGraceee

i took my 36 + 5 bump pics, dont laugh yeh?


----------



## navarababe

promise we wont laugh hun, uve seen the largeness and stretchmarks of my bump so promise we wont laugh


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhh wanna see..promise wont laugh!!!

Yer i might do a water birth but i have this wierd fear of the baby drowning if i do even tho it wont but u no what i mean!x


----------



## navarababe

Yeh i know what u mean hun. Im not sure, as long as i get to go in a bath or shower or something when im there, ill do anything to stop the pain really, i dont want a epidural, only gas and air, so anything thats drug free i will do


----------



## mz_jackie86

why dnt u want an epidural...labour hurts lol!!! x


----------



## sam*~*louize

I'm going to ask about a water birth, supposed to be very nice and relaxing. Hope your all well, couldnt read all 30+ pages again sorry! 

Any news on SS?


----------



## navarababe

not sure hun, just my mum has somehow talked me out it, its dangerous as far as she said.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:blush:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01339.jpg
File size: 94.9 KB
Views: 16









DSC01343.jpg
File size: 98.5 KB
Views: 9









DSC01342.JPG
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aww hannah soo cute!
Its well low init does that mean its closer to coming???


----------



## jenny_wren

just saw them on fb ...
babys def grown!!
:happydance::happydance:

love the bump!
:hugs:

xx​


----------



## navarababe

awww han i love the bump, and uve dropped a little aswell. Its gorgeous, why would anyone laugh at that?


----------



## HannahGraceee

cos i have fat love handles :rofl: - i try and hold them down, but then you see my sausage fingers! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

do you think ive droped then?


----------



## navarababe

ur not fat hun, its lovely. ur little girl/boy is growing in there rememeber, its all worth it


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aw hannah ur bein paranoid ur bump is lovely and no fat love handles i assure u hun!! xx


----------



## navarababe

yeh i think its dropped a bit hun, do u feel it a bt heavier?


----------



## mz_jackie86

i think it looks quite low but im dense bout pregnancy lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

WTF!!! There is a May mummy already!! April Mums are cursed to be pregnant forever lol


----------



## navarababe

i know i just seen that there OMG!!!! what is happening with april


----------



## jenny_wren

mz_jackie86 said:


> WTF!!! There is a May mummy already!! April Mums are cursed to be pregnant forever lol

YOU WHAT!?!?!?!
:hissy::hissy:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

What!! :|


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww Han your bump is so so cute!!! 
And you have definitely dropped some.. no wonder you aren't getting any rib kicks!!!

I went to sleep to get rid of my rib/back pain but it didn't work. For f-sake!! 

I feel well and truly miserable now.. I know that time HAS to pass but it is going so slow and I'm going insane.. I feel like such a saddo because I don't have loads of friends and I have no plans to make with people.. I just spend my time cleaning, and then that causes me pain. 

And now I'm chuffing blubbering :hissy::cry:

Someone come b*tch slap me please!

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

says he was born 8th feb though? ages ago


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oh feb??? jeez thats well early! Buts till so unfair! WE'RE FIRST NOT MAY!!! Lol


----------



## navarababe

im soooo jealous, i wish this was april :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I want my baby! :(


----------



## navarababe

so do i 

" STOMPS FEET!!!!!"

:rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

had to take one just to compare
it to you han ....

:rofl:

mines def bigger!!!





:blush:

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

I want mine next week lol not now!!

Jenny very cute hun xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Cutie wutie bump jen


has jessica asked you if you want to buy a pram yet?


----------



## chel27

hi girls xx


----------



## navarababe

very cute bump hun, u have got bigger hun, bubs is growing strongly. I LOVE looking at bumps


----------



## navarababe

hey chel hun, hows u and amy? Has OH been a bit nicer today hun?


----------



## MelanieSweets

cute bump jen, yours are all so neat x


----------



## mz_jackie86

They are neat arent they, mines all over the joint lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

chelly belly! :)


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> hey chel hun, hows u and amy? Has OH been a bit nicer today hun?


hey honey :happydance: we are both good thanks!!! amy is said to be coming home either wednesday or thursday :happydance::happydance: im soooooooo excited!!! 

all of a sudden amy is getting a right appetite and wants to drink loads, her feeds went up to 74ml but she would rather take 100ml :rofl::rofl: her tube is out and shes being a good girl :happydance:

hows you hun?


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Cutie wutie bump jen
> 
> 
> has jessica asked you if you want to buy a pram yet?


yea she did!!
:rofl:

x​


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chelly belly! :)


hey hannah!!! why havnt you had your baby yet?? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aw chel so happy for you and lil Amy!! x


----------



## jms895

Hello ladies!! How are you all?

Only 1 April baby up to yet, wow we had loads in march mummies in the Feb, you are all keeping them so warm and comfy!

Anyway I may be joining you all soon as my bubs seems content in stopping in so I will prob still be waiting in April :rofl: 

Jade xxxxxxxxx


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> Aw chel so happy for you and lil Amy!! x


thanks honey....hows you?


----------



## navarababe

awww chel hun thats great news, that isnt that far away only a few days and then she'll be home, bet ur over the moon. 

Im good thans hun, just waddling along lol. x


----------



## chel27

am i just paranoid or..................does everyone go quiet when i come in :cry:

dont feel like i fit in anymore :cry::cry:


----------



## MelanieSweets

mz_jackie86 said:


> They are neat arent they, mines all over the joint lol

mines all out front ... but its just huge .. lol ... :rofl: awww chel .. thats so fab, i bet you cannot wait to bring her home, then you can cuddle her all you want, she looks like such a contented little thing too x x:cloud9:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol welcome to the club...think ill be a bloody may mum lol no labour signs whatsoever!

Off in the bath now girls speak tya lata x


----------



## mz_jackie86

chel27 said:


> mz_jackie86 said:
> 
> 
> Aw chel so happy for you and lil Amy!! x
> 
> 
> thanks honey....hows you?Click to expand...

Good thanks hun just bout to go chill in a bath lol xx


----------



## navarababe

Awww hun u do so fit in this club, we love having u i here babe. Dont worry, were all just trying to catch up wiv the chat lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> am i just paranoid or..................does everyone go quiet when i come in :cry:
> 
> dont feel like i fit in anymore :cry::cry:

you do fit in :) cos we love you! :hugs:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> am i just paranoid or..................does everyone go quiet when i come in :cry:
> 
> dont feel like i fit in anymore :cry::cry:
> 
> you do fit in :) cos we love you! :hugs:Click to expand...


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: maybe i can pretend im still pregnant :rofl::rofl: istill have the bump :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> am i just paranoid or..................does everyone go quiet when i come in :cry:
> 
> dont feel like i fit in anymore :cry::cry:
> 
> you do fit in :) cos we love you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: maybe i can pretend im still pregnant :rofl::rofl: istill have the bump :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:
enough of this soppy stuff, lets get down the the real gossip? have you had sex yet :rofl:


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> she looks like such a contented little thing too x x:cloud9:


:rofl::rofl: you should of seen her when the MW took her temperature, she wasnt very contented then :rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> enough of this soppy stuff, lets get down the the real gossip? have you had sex yet :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl: i wish still gotta wait couple of weeks!!! my OH said hes not going near me till the water runs clear :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:| what water?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :| what water?


did i say water :blush: i ment juice!! :rofl::rofl: im tired lol


----------



## navarababe

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

What juice? :|...


----------



## navarababe

i might be wrong, but do u mean Pee?? LOL


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> What juice? :|...



hannah please dont make me spell it out :rofl::rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> she looks like such a contented little thing too x x:cloud9:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: you should of seen her when the MW took her temperature, she wasnt very contented then :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Oh dear did she cry lots?? ..poor thing !! x lol juice :rofl: i know what u mean lady ...... x


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> i might be wrong, but do u mean Pee?? LOL


:rofl::rofl::rofl: i ment blood loss :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> What juice? :|...
> 
> 
> 
> hannah please dont make me spell it out :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:cry:
OMG
whats gonna happen 
to me! :(

juice is gonna come out of my minne?


----------



## navarababe

:rofl::rofl: opppps

:blush:


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> she looks like such a contented little thing too x x:cloud9:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: you should of seen her when the MW took her temperature, she wasnt very contented then :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear did she cry lots?? ..poor thing !! x lol juice :rofl: i know what u mean lady ...... xClick to expand...


yea she screamed :rofl::rofl: least i know her lungs are fine :rofl: glad someone knows what im talking about :rofl: thought it was me :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> navarababe said:
> 
> 
> i might be wrong, but do u mean Pee?? LOL
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: i ment blood loss :rofl:Click to expand...

i knew that :blush:


----------



## navarababe

glad u did, cause i certianly didnt lol


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :cry:
> OMG
> whats gonna happen
> to me! :(
> 
> juice is gonna come out of my minne?


:rofl::rofl: be prepared for your weeks of blood loss :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
i didnt really had no clue! :rofl:

im going to go now! 

NIGHT GIRLS! X


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> im going to go now!
> 
> NIGHT GIRLS! X


night hannah hun xxx


----------



## navarababe

nite hannah hun x


----------



## MelanieSweets

awww bless lil amy, the worst bit will be when they give her. her first injection ... you will be so scared of her :( xx i am not looking forward to the blood loss, i havent had a period for what 1yr half-2yrs ... :(


----------



## navarababe

im the same, i havent had a bleed in a long time, so that the bit im dreading, but cant wait to meet my daughter


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> awww bless lil amy, the worst bit will be when they give her. her first injection ... you will be so scared of her :( xx i am not looking forward to the blood loss, i havent had a period for what 1yr half-2yrs ... :(


i know i remember my son having his first injection, it was horrible :cry: the blood loss is horrible, cant wait for it to stop. i havnt had period for few years either hun, its horrible having them again. any signs of your LO coming yet?


----------



## navarababe

nope no signs as of yet hun, im actually hoping to hold out, but i want to see mw every week, im going to ask her on wednesday if thats possible. hopefully it should be. so u got everything ready at home for amy coming home hun?


----------



## MelanieSweets

:cry::cry: we're all going to be so overprotective when the injection happens x x 

Are you going to have a little welcome amy home party hehe x :happydance:

Haaa ... well i have had crazy down there pains and lots of discharge for last few weeks, but i actually think babe is quite content in there .. . sleepy baby :) Will start my eviction plan at start of April though :loopy:


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> nope no signs as of yet hun, im actually hoping to hold out, but i want to see mw every week, im going to ask her on wednesday if thats possible. hopefully it should be. so u got everything ready at home for amy coming home hun?


well you havnt got to long left now hun, i bet your getting really excited  i cant wait for another april mummy to have their baby :happydance:
you should be able to see your MW every week about now.

yes everything is ready for amy!!! have washed everything and her bed is all made up, cant wait to show her off


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> :cry::cry: we're all going to be so overprotective when the injection happens x x
> 
> Are you going to have a little welcome amy home party hehe x :happydance:
> 
> Haaa ... well i have had crazy down there pains and lots of discharge for last few weeks, but i actually think babe is quote content in there .. . sleepy baby :) Will start my eviction plan at start of April though :loopy:


i know the injections are the worst, and the worst thing is that we get to hold them whilst they do it :cry::cry:

noooooo not having welcome home party, we are exhausted lol and we want to settle in together as family before we get mugged by everyone lol plus it will be the first time my son sees amy so he needs to adjust as well xxx

ahhhhh pains well thats good sign hun  it will come when you least expect it lol i thought i had ages to go till my little girl and she had different ideas so always be prepared lol cant wait for you to have LO xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Helllooooooooo Ladies i is back,

Bath was lush!
Think i might paint ma nails so i feel like a lady...who does lady things lol!!

I really cannot believe only Chel has had her baby and its over the middle of March this is shocking, Come on SS!!!! Lol! xx


----------



## navarababe

awww hun bet u cant wait, will be such a good feeling!

Ive still to wash all my baby stuff, and get a few more things, apart from that im jsut about ready. But to be honest i dont mind waiting till my due date, as im a lil bit scared lol


----------



## navarababe

welcome back jackie, glad u had a nice bath, i know i think the april babies are going to be lazy lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol i no it does make sense cos most of the april people i no are alid back people lol


----------



## navarababe

lol, im not in any rush tho i suppose, could be doing with losing the bump, but im to scared to go into labour just now, so if i can hold off for a wee while to give me time to think about it lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry: we're all going to be so overprotective when the injection happens x x
> 
> Are you going to have a little welcome amy home party hehe x :happydance:
> 
> Haaa ... well i have had crazy down there pains and lots of discharge for last few weeks, but i actually think babe is quote content in there .. . sleepy baby :) Will start my eviction plan at start of April though :loopy:
> 
> 
> i know the injections are the worst, and the worst thing is that we get to hold them whilst they do it :cry::cry:
> 
> noooooo not having welcome home party, we are exhausted lol and we want to settle in together as family before we get mugged by everyone lol plus it will be the first time my son sees amy so he needs to adjust as well xxx
> 
> ahhhhh pains well thats good sign hun  it will come when you least expect it lol i thought i had ages to go till my little girl and she had different ideas so always be prepared lol cant wait for you to have LO xxClick to expand...

:rofl: before you get mugged! god the coming home bit... i have a feeling i wont get left alone for 2minutes when i arrive home! fuss fuss fuss! xx aww bet he cant wait to meet amy!! xx 

Yep not long, keep wondering what baby will look like too ....lol jackie if i got in a bath i dont think i would get out again, apart from being huge i have the worst back pain ! Sounds like you enjoyed it though ... x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ive decided to remain blissfully ignorant about labour until i really dnt have a choice lol like when the ehad is hanging out haha!! as long as it comes after im 37 weeks then i dont mind!

Alot of girls are 37 weeks this week arent they? xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

MelanieSweets said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry: we're all going to be so overprotective when the injection happens x x
> 
> Are you going to have a little welcome amy home party hehe x :happydance:
> 
> Haaa ... well i have had crazy down there pains and lots of discharge for last few weeks, but i actually think babe is quote content in there .. . sleepy baby :) Will start my eviction plan at start of April though :loopy:
> 
> 
> i know the injections are the worst, and the worst thing is that we get to hold them whilst they do it :cry::cry:
> 
> noooooo not having welcome home party, we are exhausted lol and we want to settle in together as family before we get mugged by everyone lol plus it will be the first time my son sees amy so he needs to adjust as well xxx
> 
> ahhhhh pains well thats good sign hun  it will come when you least expect it lol i thought i had ages to go till my little girl and she had different ideas so always be prepared lol cant wait for you to have LO xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: before you get mugged! god the coming home bit... i have a feeling i wont get left alone for 2minutes when i arrive home! fuss fuss fuss! xx aww bet he cant wait to meet amy!! xx
> 
> Yep not long, keep wondering what baby will look like too ....*lol jackie if i got in a bath i dont think i would get out again, apart from being huge *i have the worst back pain ! Sounds like you enjoyed it though ... xClick to expand...



:rofl::rofl:
It was nice, i actually stayed in there a while normally i get bored lol but i just watched my belly movin lol!
Not as a good as a nice hot power shower tho lol


----------



## navarababe

grrrrrr i just fell out with the ex :hissy:


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> grrrrrr i just fell out with the ex :hissy:


honey i must ask you this, if this bloke is your ex.......why does he seem to bother you so much? seems like you still have feelings for him...correct me if im wrong.....i must say he doesnt seem good enough to be with you xx


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> Alot of girls are 37 weeks this week arent they? xx


i would of been 37 weeks today lol xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awwww and she cumin home this week...woopwoop!!!

Lana seriously tell him to do one u dnt need his drama and your way to good for him xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

I agree with the girlies lana x x you will meet someone far better than him one day :happydance:


----------



## navarababe

yeh hun i still have feelings for him, its a hard situation. we have been together for 4years, a long and hard 4yrs, we went through so much together really, we split up 4months into my pregnancy. we were still on talking terms etc. i just thought we needed a break, 6months down the line it doesnt look like just a "break" He gave my sister a car last month incase i was to go into labour etc, he came up with some names, he comes here for dinner etc and is the guy i first set eyes on. he is so different, then when he leaves i feel sad again. I have a funny feeling he is sleeping with his ex gf, shes been on the scene way before me, so obviously theres alot of history there. 2nite he was just different, really pissed off etc, wouldnt talk on msn or anything, being real snappy, so i think hes fell out with her or something, then he tells me to F off. I texted him last week asking if we would ever get back together, his reply was "u need to tell me" i dunno why but i love this guy with all my heart, but its getting confusing, i dunno wht he wants or who he wants anymore. Sorry for the long rant :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hun u need to just worry bout yourself cos if it was going anywhere it would have and you wouldnt be havin this problem!
Your not there to play second fiddle to his ex if he wants to be with you he should be and shouldnt be fucking about with this girl, your worth more than how he is treating you!!He needs to choose and stop mucking about now, he is guna be a dad and needs to act like it! You deerve to be happy hun!! xxx

Im off to bed now, feelin sick!
SpeaK to u all 2moro xxxxxx


----------



## navarababe

Thanks hun, it just feels as if im stuck in the middle cause my sister has his car and she really needs it, and if he fell out with me completely he;d prob take it off her, and thats the last thing i need to. 

Nite hun, i hope ya feel better in morning :hugs:


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> yeh hun i still have feelings for him, its a hard situation. we have been together for 4years, a long and hard 4yrs, we went through so much together really, we split up 4months into my pregnancy. we were still on talking terms etc. i just thought we needed a break, 6months down the line it doesnt look like just a "break" He gave my sister a car last month incase i was to go into labour etc, he came up with some names, he comes here for dinner etc and is the guy i first set eyes on. he is so different, then when he leaves i feel sad again. I have a funny feeling he is sleeping with his ex gf, shes been on the scene way before me, so obviously theres alot of history there. 2nite he was just different, really pissed off etc, wouldnt talk on msn or anything, being real snappy, so i think hes fell out with her or something, then he tells me to F off. I texted him last week asking if we would ever get back together, his reply was "u need to tell me" i dunno why but i love this guy with all my heart, but its getting confusing, i dunno wht he wants or who he wants anymore. Sorry for the long rant :(

hey honey i completley understand where you are coming from and i also understand how hard your situation must be as i have been in similar situations myself in the past, it is hard to let go and just forget about someone you love and have shared 4 years of your life together BUT i can also sense that he is using you for his liking if/when he wants to and he knows he can do this to you as you still "have feelings for him" so un be known to you this is hurting you even more and if you dont put a stop to it he will continue to do so.
i do know its hard hun but you need to move on from him as he is clearly no good for you and you do desere alot better than him, he is just mesing with your head!!
he is the last complication you need when you are about to have a baby, is he going to take on the responsibility of being a dad??? or will he be messing that up to??? with situations like this especially when kids are involved you must make sure you seperate the dad/boyfriend issue and deal with each seperatly, i personally think you and LO will be alot better off without him, your beautifull hun and you will find someone who wont fuk you around and will be there for you both xx


----------



## chel27

night jackie hun xxx sleep well xx


----------



## navarababe

ty hun. its just real hard to deal with as i do love him, just wish i knew he felt the same


----------



## mz_jackie86

Im back i cant sleep lol!!!


----------



## pink_cabbage

I'm such a night owl - it seems like I only ever come on stupidly late at night, and I miss out on everything! 

So SS has gone to be induced?? That's so exciting - we might get another April baby! Hope she's ok though. Whoever texts her, send her lots of loves!

I had a traumatic day today - had to have lots of blood tests after being called in this morning, and they didn't really explain what they were for, but one thing they said they're testing for is Obstetric Choleostasis... I've heard of it, and know a little bit about what it is, but am choosing to stay blissfully unaware until I get the results!
On the way back though, I'm sure all the idiot drivers were out - we nearly crashed twice, and that's saying something 'cause my mum is an ace driver. The seatbelt really hurt my tummy though, and I've been having period-type pains since... If they're there in the morning, think I'll call the MW. 

BUT... 

...I did get some washing done!!! Took photos of it all on the line - soooo cute!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aw hun all these stupid ass drivers dnt care bout others on the road it does ma head in!!

Whats Obstetric Choleostasis? If u dont mind me asking?
x


----------



## pink_cabbage

mz_jackie86 said:


> Whats Obstetric Choleostasis? If u dont mind me asking?
> x

I think it's something to do with your liver... but I've not looked into it much further lol

There's a sticky thread about it though at the top of Third Tri... :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oh ok kool, good idea tho bout stayin unaware otherwise ull just worry!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls.
Sorry I was off most of the day. MIL called and we talked for over 3 hours and then I started having contractions and I've been sleeping on the couch.

Tomorrow.......I start the eviction process. 
Doc said I can have her now......so I told DH to watch out.hehehe

How is everyone??


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oooohhhh yay another april mummy soon then lol!!!

All good hun hows u?/ x


----------



## JeffsWife07

I hope. (fingers crossed)

I'm doing ok.......just dealing with a lot of pressure and pain atm.

u?


----------



## navarababe

hey gurls, just popped on quickly to update emzs thread, i havent felt much movement tonight which is worrying me, not sure wat to think of it, gona hold off till 2moro, see how things are, ive got mw on wednesday so that might put my mind at ease.


----------



## JeffsWife07

eat something sweet and see if she moves hun
it's getting crowded in there now
Marissa doesn't move too much anymore:hugs:


----------



## navarababe

ill try that in morning hun ty x, im off to bed now, laptop battery due to die, nite nite al xxx


----------



## mummy to be

hello there... 
I am exhausted... 
Wow Chas that is awesome that your alloud to have Marissa... Keep us updated!!!!!! 

Well we paid for our new car yesterday but looks like we wont see the car for another 16 or so days :( that sucks!!! I dont have a car at all at the moment so if we go into labour ummm yeah we dont have a car lol :(


----------



## JeffsWife07

thanks hun :hugs:

Ummm....what r u suppose to do without a car? How r u going to get to the hospital???

:hug:


----------



## mummy to be

lol yeah not sure lol wait and see i guess lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning All..

Chelly I'm so pleased baby Amy gets to come home this week :happydance::cloud9: I'm so happy for you!! :hugs:

37 weeks tomorrow.. I'm trying not to be super excited.. just going to pretend I don't care when she comes (and then she may hurry the F up!) 

She is also still in my ribs, I'm going to spend the day bouncing again.. surely she should've dropped by now?!?! 

Can't wait to hear some updates and finally have some more babies born :happydance:


:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hun!!! :) x 

How are you?

If rach txts me while im at antinatal, ill foward you the message to update everyone! :) 

Marcs coming round today and hes buying me some rasberry left tea if we can find any


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh and the dust....


:dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya hun!!! :) x
> 
> How are you?
> 
> If rach txts me while im at antinatal, ill foward you the message to update everyone! :)
> 
> Marcs coming round today and hes buying me some rasberry left tea if we can find any

:happydance:

I'm shattered but I will survive, I was up until gone 1 reading pregnancy magazines.. such a geek :rofl:

How are you?!?! 

That is fine what time is the antenatal??

I know that people have bought it from holland and barret (sp) .. if you find anywhere else that sells it let me know :hugs: I shall buy some this weekend :happydance:

Can't believe how close we are to having our babies Han!! 21 days tomorrow.. it just sounds like no time at all!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Girlies, Hi!!!
I have been having pains every hour at around five past the hour since early morning. They are horrendous pains and extend round my back and kind of squelch baby, well thats what it feels like. I am keeping an eye on it, I have an appointment this afternoon so I hope either the pains lay off and leave me alone or they become frequent so I can know what they are!!!

How are you all? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol Geek! :) 
Im fine thanks 

My antinatal is at 7pm - 9pm 

yeh in holland and barrets its 1.19 for 20, but i only have a tiny holland and barrets so it might not be there! ill look around asda and sainsburys first for the best price ;) :rofl:

i know! i remember when it was christmas and we were all like it will fly by after christmas! :rofl: 
3 weeks! :shock:
ahhh :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Girlies, Hi!!!
> I have been having pains every hour at around five past the hour since early morning. They are horrendous pains and extend round my back and kind of squelch baby, well thats what it feels like. I am keeping an eye on it, I have an appointment this afternoon so I hope either the pains lay off and leave me alone or they become frequent so I can know what they are!!!
> 
> How are you all? xxx

:happydance:
cmon dana have a baby:baby: ;) x 

Im good thanks how are you??


----------



## danapeter36

I am okay, baby seems a bit quiet today too...but it's still early I guess! She's never crazy this time of day...

Holland and Barrett is the cheapest hun I went everywhere looking but they have the best price :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:

How many should i get?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I just can't stop thinking 18th April now :hissy:
I've put on a sexy brand new pair of pjs.. come on sods law!! 

Awww Dana I hope the pains are the start of something.. please pass them on to Han and myself! 

I'm actually totally sh*t scared of being in pain :blush:

I'm currently bouncing.. starting to feel really sick.. it is just one thing after another!! 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust:​
How are you feeling Dana apart from being in pain!??!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i swear i got told headaches are a sign labour is going to happen?


----------



## danapeter36

I am okay Ashy, sorry you're feeling sick, you've had that a few times in 3rd now haven't you?

Han get two boxes, thats what I got. I started on one a day but you should be okay on two or three a day now!!! They have 20 in a box, honestly they give me back ache but I know that's because their working!

Not looking forward to getting on the bus later...although if these are labour pains the bumpiness might start something haha xxx


----------



## danapeter36

They could be Han...like I got told on the weekend, everyone has different pains but yeah I read that too!


----------



## HannahGraceee

having a pinapple ice lolly :)

there made of pure pinapple so it might be what set them of yesterday


----------



## danapeter36

Oooh they sound so good, where are they from?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hmm I'm not sure Han! 

Apparently having emotional outbursts can be a sign labour isn't too far away.. 
If that was the case I'd be in labour right now!!

I'd really love to know if anything is happening up there like cervix wise!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hmm I'm not sure Han!
> 
> Apparently having emotional outbursts can be a sign labour isn't too far away..
> If that was the case I'd be in labour right now!!
> 
> I'd really love to know if anything is happening up there like cervix wise!!
> 
> xx

:rofl:
i burst in to tears on Sunday, cos i tidied the alcohol cupboard and he moved something a cm to the left?


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Oooh they sound so good, where are they from?

sainsburys or asda i donno lol

they are called del monte 100% fruit i think :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Dya think if I ask my doctor to take a look up there this afternoon, he will???


Awww Han I got emotional because Peter forgot to leave me a towel when I went for a shower.


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Dya think if I ask my doctor to take a look up there this afternoon, he will???
> 
> 
> Awww Han I got emotional because Peter forgot to leave me a towel when I went for a shower.

:rofl:

dana i know you, you just want the doctor to play with your minnie! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao!!!

Am I really that obvious?!?!?!

Hehe, sadly it's not 'that' doctor with the funny teeth and spitting. If only! **sighs** lmao.
You know, the one Jen wants a picture of.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

If you tell him you are having pains he may have a sneaky peak :winkwink::winkwink:

Yeah I've been feeling sick a fair few times these past few weeks, but I've been told once again 'it is just one of those things' honestly if I hear that saying again I will not be held responsible for my actions! 

I've found I can survive off many many bottles of lucozade.. anything else is just blugh! 

I wonder how many hours of bouncing I need to do to help her drop :huh:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

I used to have an exercise ball, would have been perfect but I am just walking everywhere. It kills my pelvis but I know it's doing good.

I have found raspberry leaf tea to be the best, it actually feels like its doing something.


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Lmao!!!
> 
> Am I really that obvious?!?!?!
> 
> Hehe, sadly it's not 'that' doctor with the funny teeth and spitting. If only! **sighs** lmao.
> You know, the one Jen wants a picture of.


ohh damn it!

life just is not fair


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have to wait until Saturday to buy some raspberry leaf tea.. I can barely walk so bouncing is my best friend..

I honestly can't wait for my little girlie to be here so I can go for walks into town and back SO SO excited :cloud9:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol you know I wish it was him ;)

I will ask though, if my doc can just have a look and let me know whats happening down below...though I may need a tidy up before I go!!!


----------



## danapeter36

I am excited about that...about being able to walk and not stop every few seconds!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

That is so true!!

Be able to get out of bed without sounding like a porn star hahaha :muaha:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha!!! Or be able to bend down and pick stuff up!!!


----------



## mellllly

QueenMummyToBe said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> That is so true!!
> 
> Be able to get out of bed without sounding like a porn star hahaha :muaha:
> 
> xx

:rofl::rofl:
Soo true!!

How is everyone this morning? 

I am just about to have some raspberry leaf tea, golden nuggets and then some fresh pineapple. YUM!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol thats the spirit Melly, get things going!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

my trousers keep falling down! :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

its my 1 year and 1 month aniversary today! :rofl:


----------



## mellllly

danapeter36 said:


> Lol thats the spirit Melly, get things going!!!

Oh yes!

C'mon April Babies!!!


----------



## mellllly

HannahGraceee said:


> its my 1 year and 1 month aniversary today! :rofl:

awww thats soo cute!


----------



## jms895

:dust: to those of you who are ready for popping :D


----------



## mellllly

jms895 said:


> :dust: to those of you who are ready for popping :D


Same to you hun!


----------



## jms895

Please let me go first though :(

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jms895 said:


> Please let me go first though :(
> 
> :rofl:

i have a really big feeling your gonna go on your due date lol


----------



## jms895

Thanks, I really hope he comes soon!! :D


----------



## mellllly

not long jms!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

jms895 said:


> Thanks, I really hope he comes soon!! :D

Lol ill be shopping, while your in agony! :muaha::muaha:

Dont worry, ill be in agony too, walking for hours! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Ha ha unless the shopping sets you off, then you will be in agony :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
NOO dont jinx me!, i wanna shop! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Aww hun, not long at all now...

I wish I was as close as you are!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Like my new pictue? :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Awww Han, looking good lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## navarababe

morning girls :)


----------



## mummy to be

hey there ladies 
How are you all?
I am having a emotional night!!!!


----------



## navarababe

aww why whats up mummy to b?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Just found the funniest thing ever on urban dictory! :rofl:


d'awwwww 
also pronounced as door, more o's/r's and w's can be included. abbriviation of the aaaaaaaahhhaaaa sorta phrase, when someone says something not cool/embarrasing/embarrasing to others. originated from the *wavell school in farnborough *in the early section of 2008, is slowly growing on to the world 
josh - "john has had that bogey hanging out his nose for the past half hour now" 

billy - "d'awwwww" 

My sisters friend wrote that! :rofl: and i used to go to that school! :rofl: 

D'awww! - My boyfriend gets pissed off when i say that, saying im not in year 11! :rofl: but its so addictive to say! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wanna search peoples names! :rofl:

*hannah * 
a girl with class, grace, poise and elegance 

* Lana* 
a very sexy girl that every hot man wants to fuck really hard 

*Mandy*
name given to those in godly positions of brilliance and also is a funny name given to strange weird men. 

*Ashleigh*
A really beautiful girl. Often loves and cares for many people

*Jennifer*
She has the most beautiful eyes and hair. 
She smells that of a fall evening, and her voice will typically seranade you. 

*Cheryl*
person of true beauty. A girl with such a kind personality that anyone will simply fall in love with. A Cheryl will help anyone out without hesitation. They have trusting blue eyes and large bussoms. 

*Dana*
sexy,good in bed, gangsta,funny


----------



## HannahGraceee

sorry i missed some people out, it was taking forever! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao!!!
Han thats hilarious!!!

Aw good old Farnborough nice to know its got some fame.


----------



## mummy to be

awwwww a name given to strange men hehehehehe lol


----------



## mellllly

Whats mine hannah?

Im a Melissa


----------



## mummy to be

navarababe said:


> aww why whats up mummy to b?

just having a down day i think.. Not used to being alone all day at home for such a long period of time, tired but cant sleep, hungry but not wanting to eat much, sore and want her out then feeling bad for thinking that, stressing about money, worried that my mum wont be able to come up and see and or help me... everything really... apparently it is all normal but i am just very down and yeah :(


----------



## danapeter36

Aww Mandy, sending massive hugs!!!
You have had so much going on lately, its no wonder your feeling that way!!! xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Aww thank you Dana... i got your hugs!!! 
Yes i know i am just over it all at the moment i think!!! 
Just need a GOOD rest and my daughter i think lol.... 
Well i am off to bed now.. it is 9.30pm here... i am exhausted... but probably wont get much sleep!!! Oh well.
Chat to you all later.. 
Thanks again.... 
-xox-


----------



## navarababe

HannahGraceee said:


> I wanna search peoples names! :rofl:
> 
> *hannah *
> a girl with class, grace, poise and elegance
> 
> * Lana*
> a very sexy girl that every hot man wants to fuck really hard
> 
> *Mandy*
> name given to those in godly positions of brilliance and also is a funny name given to strange weird men.
> 
> *Ashleigh*
> A really beautiful girl. Often loves and cares for many people
> 
> *Jennifer*
> She has the most beautiful eyes and hair.
> She smells that of a fall evening, and her voice will typically seranade you.
> 
> *Cheryl*
> person of true beauty. A girl with such a kind personality that anyone will simply fall in love with. A Cheryl will help anyone out without hesitation. They have trusting blue eyes and large bussoms.
> 
> *Dana*
> sexy,good in bed, gangsta,funny

Oh i wish mines was true lol, my ex would rather get it from a old tart than come near me :hissy:


----------



## danapeter36

Lana ur ex is just stupid, your gorgeous girl!


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> *Jennifer*
> She has the most beautiful eyes and hair.
> She smells that of a fall evening, and her voice will typically seranade you.

_ *SPOT ON!!* _

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

*melissa *
Hottest girl in the known universe


----------



## mellllly

mellllly said:


> Whats mine hannah?
> 
> Im a Melissa

Han - Where you go?


----------



## mellllly

HannahGraceee said:


> *melissa *
> Hottest girl in the known universe

Well you know - not being modest or anything :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

im here :)..

some twats were slagging off me and lana on msn :|


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> *melissa *
> Hottest girl in the known universe
> 
> Well you know - not being modest or anything :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


&

Im having constant period pains? :|?


----------



## navarababe

they've been reported now han hun


----------



## navarababe

ohhh do u think its time or u think bubs is playing with u?


----------



## HannahGraceee

playing with me i bet!


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> they've been reported now han hun

good they were tossers!

i blocked and delted them!


----------



## navarababe

awww hun, u havent got long to go, u never know


----------



## mellllly

Ohhhhh Han - exciting!

ANy news on SS yet?


----------



## HannahGraceee

nope
if i get a txt when in antinatl ill forward it to ash, and lana :) x


----------



## navarababe

hope shes ok. when u going to anti natel hun? u looking forward to it?


----------



## mellllly

Excellent! I havnt actually got a text buddy!! OMG

Who wants me??


----------



## navarababe

ill be ur text buddy if u want, im on here mostly every day and nite (sad i know) lol, only one i got that really text n speak are hannah, dana, and emz really, so im free


----------



## mellllly

Cool, yeah sounds like a plan!
Just sent you a PM with my number! Thanks!!


----------



## navarababe

kool hun, im on most times so i can always update


----------



## mellllly

navarababe said:


> kool hun, im on most times so i can always update

I noticed :rofl:
Only joking!!

I am not even dressed yet - how lazy am I!!


----------



## navarababe

im not dressed either lol, so im just as lazy


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I was tired.. I went back to sleep :blush: :angelnot:

And I've woke up to more period style cramps.. so I'm bouncing some more WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :rofl:

My vouchers for boots have just came through.. Yay for freebies!! 

What are all my April Ladies up to today??

xx


----------



## mellllly

I dont feel soo bad now!
I am normally really good and I get up have a cuppa and get dressed but cant be bothered today!

Anyone got plans for today??


----------



## navarababe

im not up to much just having a quiet crappy day lol


----------



## mellllly

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I was tired.. I went back to sleep :blush: :angelnot:
> 
> And I've woke up to more period style cramps.. so I'm bouncing some more WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :rofl:
> 
> My vouchers for boots have just came through.. Yay for freebies!!
> 
> What are all my April Ladies up to today??
> 
> xx

Yeh I got cramps as well today!
I am having a mega lazy day today! Still in PJ's watching daytime TV, done a little bit of washing and the washing up. 

Going round my mums for dinner tonight (Beef Stew = AMAZING), other than that no plans

What bout you?


----------



## Emmylou27

Hi Ladies

Well, I'm still here, and still cramping with lots of tightening across bump. Didn't sleep too well but trying to be active (and positive!) today. 

So far, I've cleaned the kitchen, taken hubby his lunch, done some washing and just put a casserole in for dinner tonight - knackered now! 

Thinking about what to have for lunch... know I should have something sensible but can't get the fact there's an unopened tub of Green and Blacks Chocolate ice cream in the freezer - hmmmmmmm....

How's everyone else doing today?

x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Bouncing on my ball, watching day time tv (I wil soon switch to dvds though) 

I need to do some more washing but I have no energy today.. think I will just drink my weight in lucozade :happydance:

Mmm I love beef stew!! I have a massive piece of steak waiting for me to eat.. I'm hoping I feel well enough tonight to eat it!!!! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

hey good thanks emmy, just having a quiet day, weathers lovely here and i got nothing to do lol. so im sitting watching music channels and talking on here, i will need to decide what i want for lunch and maybe get dressed soon to lol,


----------



## mellllly

we should all put the same dvd on at the same time! it will feel like we are watching it together!!

(I have far too much time on my hands to think of random things like that)


----------



## navarababe

i dnt have very many dvds cause i got sky :( so ill be left out LOL


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

I always think silly things.. I always love the fact that everyone in the world is looking at the same sun/moon/stars :blush:

I've got loads of 'minnie' pain (as Han calls it)
Feels like someone has kicked me many many times... come on baby drop down!!!! :happydance:

Look at me enjoying the pain :rofl:

xx


----------



## mellllly

I think it is the only time that you actually want to get fat and want pains to come along!!


----------



## navarababe

lol i get tht in morning, alot of pressure down there


----------



## mellllly

yeh i always have the feeling that I need the toilet even when I have just been - and then walk like jemima puddleduck cos there is soo much pressure down there


----------



## navarababe

do u think thats a sign that babys due to come etc?

Ive had reduced movement since last night, got mw 2moro, duno if i should hold off till then


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hun drink something really cold and lay down and poke your bump a bit.. see how many movements you get then.. if you don't get any at all in the next hour or so then give someone a ring :hugs:

I feel so down at the moment.. I want my Mum home so I can have a hug :blush:

xx


----------



## mellllly

dunno hun! I have had reduced movements too

Are ou still getting 10 a day??


----------



## mellllly

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I feel so down at the moment.. I want my Mum home so I can have a hug :blush:
> 
> xx

Aww hun - whats up?
:hug:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mellllly said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> I feel so down at the moment.. I want my Mum home so I can have a hug :blush:
> 
> xx
> 
> Aww hun - whats up?
> :hug:Click to expand...

I'm just being a big grump bum.. it feels like I'm never going to meet my baby girl and I'm fed up of something new being wrong every day, I'm especially sick of not being able to eat without wanting to throw up.. 

Meh just ignore me.. I'm an impatient moaner :blush:

Thank you for the hug though :hug:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I hate marc.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

What has he done now sweetie?! :hug::hug:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Same thing, 
He doesnt listen when i tell him to shut up, :blush: i hit him, we have a agurment i tell him to go home, come on here tell you how much i hate him, then he comes out and we make up


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awwwww he is a silly boy!! 
He should know you are right ALWAYS!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Rach276

Hi girls, i havent wrote on here much, just wondering how much weight everyones put on? Iv gone from 7 and a half stone to 11 (probs more now) is that the norm? Iv still got ages left! x


----------



## navarababe

hmm ive still not had much movement, im not sure what to do :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Lana just give them a ring.. I've had to do it a million times and it is better to be safe than sorry.. Baby has probably got into a funny position :hugs:

Rach - Everyone gains weight differently.. you may be carrying a lot of excess water/fluids etc. I refuse to weigh myself now because weight can always be lost post baby :hug:

xx


----------



## navarababe

i really dont wanna stay in tho :( im afraid they keep me in, i just want them to check heartbeat, make sure its ok, ive got mw 2moro but im not sure whether to hang on till then?


----------



## mellllly

QueenMummy - I know the feeling, It seems like ages away until I meet my little girl but I bet they will fly by!! We just have too much time on our hands at the mo

Han - Men - enough said LOL! 

Lana - Call your midwfie if your worried hun, I bet as soon as you have spoken to her your little one will start wriggling like mad!!

Rach - It differs from person to person, I have put on 2 stone now and I was 11st before I was Pregnant!


----------



## Rach276

i think its more likely because i cant stop eating lol. Finally got some strectmarks aswell :(


----------



## navarababe

Shes moving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> *Cheryl*
> person of true beauty. A girl with such a kind personality that anyone will simply fall in love with. A Cheryl will help anyone out without hesitation. They have trusting blue eyes and large bussoms.


i agree with it all :happydance: except the large bossoms :rofl::rofl: that certainly aint me :rofl::rofl: i only have fried eggs :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Rach276 said:


> i think its more likely because i cant stop eating lol. Finally got some strectmarks aswell :(

ate to much ready meals and cookies! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> *Cheryl*
> person of true beauty. A girl with such a kind personality that anyone will simply fall in love with. A Cheryl will help anyone out without hesitation. They have trusting blue eyes and large bussoms.
> 
> 
> i agree with it all :happydance: except the large bossoms :rofl::rofl: that certainly aint me :rofl::rofl: i only have fried eggs :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:
Fried eggs!


----------



## mellllly

navarababe said:


> Shes moving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They always do that!, as soon as you start to really worry they give you kik or a wobble

Perhaps she was having a lazy day today too


----------



## HannahGraceee

im trying raspberry leaf tea when it cools down a little, is it minging?


----------



## mellllly

I have got used to it now han - its not great its bearable


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

You ladies with fried eggs are lucky!!

I'm an F cup at the moment.. got knows what size my nursing bras will be :rofl::rofl:

I'm doing some serious bouncing/dancing now haha.. a bit scared I may pop the ball haha! I feel like I'm on a space hopper :rofl::rofl:

https://www.vam.ac.uk/images/image/21239-large.jpg

How fugly is that haha

xx


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> You ladies with fried eggs are lucky!!
> 
> I'm an F cup at the moment..


I'll swap ya :rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

AMY IS COMING HOME TOMORROW :happydance::happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

You are a skinny minnie Mrs!! You don't need boobs :rofl:

I'm so happy for you!! We knew she would be home before her due date.. such a strong little girlie :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> You are a skinny minnie Mrs!! You don't need boobs :rofl:
> 
> I'm so happy for you!! We knew she would be home before her due date.. such a strong little girlie :hugs::hugs:
> 
> xx


thanks honey!!! oh and talking about skinny minnies i finally have mine back :rofl::rofl: (if ya know wat mean) :rofl::rofl: and who says us skinnys dont need boobs to :rofl::rofl:


----------



## navarababe

YAY chel thts brill news xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Won't be long before your skinny minnie gets some :winkwink::winkwink:

It just comes with the skinniness.. if I had no boobs I dread to think what I'd look like *EEEEK* haha

I think I need to stop bouncing for a bit.. I feel sick again :blush::rofl:

xx


----------



## mellllly

Yay for Amy!


----------



## chel27

awww thanks girls :happydance::happydance: i cant wait to have her home!!! im soooo on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## mama2b

chel27 said:


> AMY IS COMING HOME TOMORROW :happydance::happydance:

Wow bet you are so excited !! :happydance: :hug:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Yay Amy, you have a strong little girl there chel, so pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Fantastic news about Amy

all those men giving you girlies trouble - ignore them, treat yourself, and keep smiling. refuse for them to bring you down. glad my OH is super, feel for you girlies.

been in the day unit all day, pains in stomach and back like when i had "supposed" infection of urine/kidneys over xmas. dull ache, hurts more when breathing in, right side only. more so in back than tummy. anyone ever got this? urine neg, bloods fine, BABY doing great, kicking, heart rate fine etc


lana, someone came in to be monitored for lack of movement whilst i was there. midwife basically told her, i dont care if i see you here every day, its soo much better to be safe than sorry with your little one and yourself.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thinks marc should learn to no call me swear words! 2 agurment of the day! :wohoo:


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> AMY IS COMING HOME TOMORROW :happydance::happydance:

Yay Chellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll ...so excited for you :yipee: :awww:


----------



## mellllly

Han! - What a knobber!

My OH is amazing he really is!

I think Marc seriously needs to buck up his ideas and learn how to treat you properly!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls how u all today!!!

I ordered my cooker today and its coming on Friday, Yay!!!
Getting my blinds put up 2moro and onlyhave to get a bed anda carpet for the flat now woopwoop!!

Chel.....excellant news bout lickle amy!!! xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh dear I feel so lazy.. 

I went to sleep again :blush: :sleep:

Han Marc needs a major slap!! I don't blame you for hitting him when you argue :rofl:

Jackie that is fab!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Thanks hun!

Why is it so quiet tonight?? x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

It has been pretty quiet all day.. people have been too busy enjoying the sunshine! 

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oh i no its been lovely, im so glad baby not due in the summer cos it wud just be to hot!
Today i was like wooooaahhhh HOT! So defo the right time to be gettin baby out me thinks xx


----------



## danapeter36

Hi girls

Had a crap day....started well chatting to you all...then I was getting ready to go to my appointment and my phone was niowhere. I couldnt find it and I dont know Peters number off by heart and so I was crying and searching and crying more and I have never cried so hard in my life :(

I emailed him at work and he never replied so I was convinced he was ignoring me and then I finally found it and told him and he didn't understand my tears?!?!?!

I then walked to town and it took me ages, I got cramp in my leg and I wish I could drive because that walk is 2.2 miles :( Through FIELDS! The whole time it felt like Alayna was going to fall out of my bum and it made me need a poo even though I had had FOUR so far in the day.

So I got to town, missed the bus and had to wait for the next one. Got on the bus and was so tired from my walk I fell asleep, so when I arrived at the station I had to walk half in a daze to the doctors. All was well there, he says to expect her imminently, as she is now engaged and he checked me down there and it looks soft???

Anyway I then had to go council and thats over the other side of town and I have no money so it really really got me down. I got there and the department I wanted had closed. So I cried through town, strangers staring at me. Finally Peter came to get me but I was in the wrong place :( So he couldnt find me and I had to walk loads more...crying again :(

Bad day :( But so proud Alayna is okay xxx


----------



## danapeter36

I am here, just having a low day :( xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Dana sweetie... HUGE HUGE MILLIONS AND BILLIONS OF HUGS!!! :hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs:

VERY exciting that your princess is fully engaged.. but you need to take it easy!! 

And I know exactly what you mean about not finding your phone.. whenever I lose something I get really annoyed and upset :blush:

Come on Princess your mummy wants you out! (And I want mine out too haha)

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

dana you poor thing!! :hugs:
i cant even walk half hour without dying!

but atleast bubbys engaged!!
so fingers crossed she'll be here soooon!
:happydance:

i've been here toooo!
just woken up actually :blush:
only meant to take a little nap!
4 hours later ... :dohh:

any news on ss btw?

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww Dana hun Big Mahoosive hugs cumin ur way hun!!! Just think all that walkin prob helping speed things up a bit, i however drive everywhere so min prob still in normal position!!

But least u home now and can chill out and relax!!! xxxxx mwah!! xxxxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Feels like babies feet are right in the centre underneath my boobs, gettin hard to breath lol....is that normal!?? And can they be up that high or am i imaginin it?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh yes they can be that high up!

My ribs can't take this any more.. I don't know what else to do.. I can't walk for more than a few bloody minutes :cry: 
Please labour fairy I want to meet my baby girl now!!!!! 

I think today is a day for emotion!

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awwww lets all cry together lol!

I cant comfy enough to just breath maaaaaannnn, this child is the devil!!!! X


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Every day I end up crying now.. 

I don't understand why my girlie isn't dropping down.. I think I may have to fall asleep on my birthing ball :rofl:

I just know I'm going to still be here on 18th April and everyone else will have popped :hissy::hissy::hissy:

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol no the feelin im guna be so late i just no it....bloody typical!!

They always say the end bit is the worst dont they!! xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yeah but you just never quite believe them! This pregnancy has put me off ever having more children (I didn't want ANY!) 

People keep telling me that I will miss my bump, I honestly do not think so.. these people haven't been in my pain and had the troubles I have had!! 

CSI is on now to cheer me up and at 9pm on 5 it is Grissoms last episode *sob sob* (only a csi watcher would understand that bit haha)

xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

danapeter36 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Had a crap day....started well chatting to you all...then I was getting ready to go to my appointment and my phone was niowhere. I couldnt find it and I dont know Peters number off by heart and so I was crying and searching and crying more and I have never cried so hard in my life :(
> 
> I emailed him at work and he never replied so I was convinced he was ignoring me and then I finally found it and told him and he didn't understand my tears?!?!?!
> 
> I then walked to town and it took me ages, I got cramp in my leg and I wish I could drive because that walk is 2.2 miles :( Through FIELDS! The whole time it felt like Alayna was going to fall out of my bum and it made me need a poo even though I had had FOUR so far in the day.
> 
> So I got to town, missed the bus and had to wait for the next one. Got on the bus and was so tired from my walk I fell asleep, so when I arrived at the station I had to walk half in a daze to the doctors. All was well there, he says to expect her imminently, as she is now engaged and he checked me down there and it looks soft???
> 
> Anyway I then had to go council and thats over the other side of town and I have no money so it really really got me down. I got there and the department I wanted had closed. So I cried through town, strangers staring at me. Finally Peter came to get me but I was in the wrong place :( So he couldnt find me and I had to walk loads more...crying again :(
> 
> Bad day :( But so proud Alayna is okay xxx

:hug::hug: you poor huni Dana..... i am so sorry u had an awful day xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girlies.
Hope everyone is doing good.

I'm losing my plug and contractions are 10 mins apart. I will prob end up going in to hospital soon.

:hug:


----------



## sam*~*louize

if so good luck jeffswife!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh my god jeffswife how exciting!! Good luck Hun


----------



## MelanieSweets

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hey girlies.
> Hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> I'm losing my plug and contractions are 10 mins apart. I will prob end up going in to hospital soon.
> 
> :hug:

Ooooooh good luck sweets xx :dust::dust:


----------



## chel27

i just knew as soon as the "consultant" approached me and shook my hand that he was going to deliver bad news :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> i just knew as soon as the "consultant" approached me and shook my hand that he was going to deliver bad news :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh babe what is it!?? xx:hugs:


----------



## lyndsey3010

chel27 said:


> i just knew as soon as the "consultant" approached me and shook my hand that he was going to deliver bad news :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh no Hun what's happened?
X


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> i just knew as soon as the "consultant" approached me and shook my hand that he was going to deliver bad news :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:cry:

whats happened?:hugs:


----------



## chel27

amy had her last checks today where they check all their bones, joints and how well their body moves!!! well apparently amy's hips were clicking and are very loose :cry::cry::cry: so she now needs an ultrasound possibly tomorrow or asap to find out how bad it is and she might need a brace or plaster cast on her legs to basically set her hips into place :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


never pray for early babies girls!! this is why she has this problem :cry::cry:

had such a bad day!!!!


----------



## navarababe

Hey girlies, how are u all?

Chel im sooooo sorry hun, praying its good news tho when she goes for her ultrasound. 

Jeffswifes07 gonna be the next april mum???? Oh i wouldnt of guessed that :happydance:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> amy had her last checks today where they check all their bones, joints and how well their body moves!!! well apparently amy's hips were clicking and are very loose :cry::cry::cry: so she now needs an ultrasound possibly tomorrow or asap to find out how bad it is and she might need a brace or plaster cast on her legs to basically set her hips into place :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> 
> never pray for early babies girls!! this is why she has this problem :cry::cry:
> 
> had such a bad day!!!!

Awww hun 
I hope shes ok :hugs:


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> amy had her last checks today where they check all their bones, joints and how well their body moves!!! well apparently amy's hips were clicking and are very loose :cry::cry::cry: so she now needs an ultrasound possibly tomorrow or asap to find out how bad it is and she might need a brace or plaster cast on her legs to basically set her hips into place :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> 
> never pray for early babies girls!! this is why she has this problem :cry::cry:
> 
> had such a bad day!!!!

Sweetie i am so sorry you poor thing, just when you think everything is ok :hugs: but she is strong, and hopefully with your help and support she will get through it xx sorry once again babe x


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girls,

First time online today... 

Chel - Sorry to hear about Amy hun, I really hope everything turns out ok tomorrow. She's a little star though, and has been doing really well so far so let's keep our fingers crossed that she gives the consultant that "Bugger off, I'm doing fine" look :) 
I know it's no great consolation, but I've known lots of babies who have had to have casts, some of whom are teenagers now and have been perfectly ok since... so I know it's not good news, but if she does have to be "treated", then the outcomes are usually good :hug:

And did I hear right...? Someone else has gone into labour...??


----------



## chel27

thanks for all your kind words girls!!! i feel like such a failure :cry::cry:

been tearfull today and angry!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Dont worry hun, it could just be nothing, that her leg just dislocated a little during labour, fingers crossed its just that x


----------



## navarababe

ur not a failure babe, far from it. xxx


----------



## pink_cabbage

How can you be a failure hun?! You're our Number 1! First April Mummy and everything :D


----------



## chel27

:cry::cry::cry: thanks girls!!! i just feel really down and keep wanting to cry :cry: and getting jealous when my OH speaks to other women, dunno whats wrong with me :cry:

sorry for going on girls xxx


hows all your bumps coming along?


----------



## HannahGraceee

everyone said raspberry left tea was minging

i love it lol


----------



## navarababe

:rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls,

Chel, sorry to hear bout lil amy, but as the other girls said she has shown she is a strong lil lady and she is a fighter! I know afew young kids who have had a brace and its helped them heapes!
Your not a failure ur BLOODY BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!! OK LADY!!!!

xxxx


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> Your not a failure ur BLOODY BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!! OK LADY!!!!
> 
> xxxx

u see im now in tears :cry: whats wrong with me


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww hun, ur emotional and hormonal and u just had some poo news ur allowed the tears!! Just think tho its all gunna work out ok, i no it is! xx


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> Awww hun, ur emotional and hormonal and u just had some poo news ur allowed the tears!! Just think tho its all gunna work out ok, i no it is! xx


awww thanks hun!! i thought hormones went back to normal after birth :-( obviously not :cry: yea lil amy is fighter im sure she will be ok xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Good morning girls... wow alot has happened since i left last night.......

Chel..... how is Amy??? Have she had the ultrasound yet? She will be fine babe... Your NOT a FAILURE!!! You have a amazing Daughter waiting for you to take her home... If this is the first hurdle in her life... than i think you should thank god that it isnt anything more serious like some premmie babies that i have been told about and seen. Think of it that way babe....

Chas - JeffsWife - where are you????????????? i wonder if she is ok or???? Ohhhh we are due on the same day :( i am sooo jealous but so so happy for her. 

Hannah - Tell Marc to grow up he needs to support you not cause you greife..... :) Your better than that!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone else is going well...


----------



## JeffsWife07

mummy to be said:


> Chas - JeffsWife - where are you????????????? i wonder if she is ok or???? Ohhhh we are due on the same day :( i am sooo jealous but so so happy for her....


Went to the hospital......contractions were 4 to 5 mins apart, had backache, nausea (sp?) the works. ... I was in full blown labor but guess what.....my cervix will not dialate. I'm so pissed off right now. They told me not to come in unless my water breaks or I'm doubled over in agony so bad I can't move. I live about 40 miles from the hospital and now thanks to the medication I can't seem to give birth. Doc told me I could stay this way until I'm 39 weeks and then they will induce me.

I'm off to rest and sleep.....just so upset right now.:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Awww Chel, :hugs: I just read back and saw that about Amy. I'm so sorry. I'm sure they will take great care of her and don't you dare feel like any of this is your fault. :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

oh chas - that is horrible... is there nothing that they can do for you now or??? That would piss me right off... cuddles for you.. Try and get some rest huni... 
-xox-


----------



## HannahGraceee

2nd april baby Is born!! :) x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

woohooo for Shinning Star!:happydance:

Who's next girls???


----------



## danapeter36

So man congrats to Rach and....

CONGRATS TO HANNAH, ASH AND ALL THE OTHER 8TH APRIL GIRLIES!!! YOU ARE FULL TERM!!! I LOVE YOU ALL!!!


:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: x

Full term,gosh its so weird, i cant bealive i had just found out i was pregnant over 30 weeks ago!! :shock:


----------



## danapeter36

Han - I adore raspberry leaf hehe. I could drink it like ribena all day lmao.

Chel - Honey...I am so sorry. I am sure she will be okay, just try and be positive while you wait for them to scan her. She is a fighter and she will be fine, keep your chin up and you know what? We love you and you are an amazing mother to both of your beautiful, adorable children.

Chas - I am so sorry that the hospital wont just induce you, considering all the problems you've had darling or at least give you some hope!

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> *Han - I adore raspberry leaf hehe. I could drink it like ribena all day lmao.*
> 
> Chel - Honey...I am so sorry. I am sure she will be okay, just try and be positive while you wait for them to scan her. She is a fighter and she will be fine, keep your chin up and you know what? We love you and you are an amazing mother to both of your beautiful, adorable children.
> 
> Chas - I am so sorry that the hospital wont just induce you, considering all the problems you've had darling or at least give you some hope!
> 
> How is everyone? xxx

Do you think its bad i started on 2 a day? :blush:


----------



## danapeter36

Han,I can't wait, I really can't. Baby is officially allowed to arrive any minute. I am so emotional for you!!!


----------



## danapeter36

No, Han, after about 35 weeks you're supposed to have two a day. If you don't feel any results by about Friday I would go to three hun xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Han,I can't wait, I really can't. Baby is officially allowed to arrive any minute. I am so emotional for you!!!

:rofl:
Last night was so funny, i was asleep yeh, and i was half dreaming and half awake, my awake side was me feeling in pain( I was having like bad period pains) , my dreaming side was i was a doctor helping SOMEONE else with the pain - then i suddenly woke up and i was like ohh wait its me thats in pain! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao!!! You keep having those twinges woman!!! I am so excited for your baby!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I told you im in 5 day labour :rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

what does raspberry leaf tea do for you? off work today :(

Congratulations SS - another April girlie! Hope your all doing great! Will they keep her in a bit I wonder cos she was only just full term 37?


----------



## HannahGraceee

sammielouize said:


> what does raspberry leaf tea do for you? off work today :(
> 
> Congratulations SS - another April girlie! Hope your all doing great! Will they keep her in a bit I wonder cos she was only just full term 37?

she was 37+5 so i dont think so :shrug:


----------



## jenny_wren

CONGRATS TO ALL THE 8TH APRIL GIRLIES!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

and of course congrats to ss!!!
:happydance:

next person should be one of the girls
due on the second ... mellllllllly get cracking!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:



I just made a really watery raspberry left tea :sick:


----------



## HannahGraceee

where are all you girls?


----------



## navarababe

hey hannah, hows u hun? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im good thanks hun just having period pains you?


----------



## danapeter36

I am here!!! I am having period pains too...do you know what that is? I asked yesterday its your birth canal preparing itself. xxx


----------



## navarababe

im good ty hun, just watching jeremy kyle... 

ahh hun are they like contraction pains?


----------



## MelanieSweets

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
yayyyyyyy another april mummy !!! we'll be dropping like flies soon so pleased, chel babe u sounded so down last night, its ok apparently the first few weeks your hormones will be going all over the place, but your OH loves you :hugs: xx


----------



## navarababe

Morning dana hun x


----------



## HannahGraceee

im a little tighter then i normally am, but no full contractions if you no what i mean...

i have no clue what it is?


omg, at my anternal - i got told you can get missed breach, like they dont no its breach, but think its head down :| im scared that will happen


----------



## danapeter36

Morning Lana!!!

Just did my online shop with Asda as I am out in the country and my sister arrives this evening and I have nothing to feed her with!!! Lol


----------



## danapeter36

Han its your birth canal preparing itself, next time you see your mw, or dr they will feel down there and they can feel the birth canal my dr felt mine yesterday xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Han its your birth canal preparing itself, next time you see your mw, or dr they will feel down there and they can feel the birth canal my dr felt mine yesterday xxx

WTF!
they are gonna look down there next appoinment!
:rofl::shock:
I need to sort the bush out then! ohh she wont even find the whole! TMI! :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

ive got mw today, wonder what she'll do, im gonna ask her to see me every week as i get a lil woried sometimes and would feel more safer seeing her every week. plus it give me something to look forward to in my week lol

Then ive got dentist after mw :( although i aint gonna panic about it as he cant really do much with only having a month left


----------



## danapeter36

Haha I thought that was gonna happen when sexxy dr used the plastic rocket!!!
No, they wont physically go in there, they will feel really low down, thats where my pains are really low down xxx


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: hannah


----------



## danapeter36

Lana I bet she'll say thats fine!!! xxx


----------



## navarababe

hopefully, fingers crossed. as im getting alot of paiin when im lying in my bed at night when i turn round etc, and alot of pressure going to my bum (TMI) lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

omg, i could stop moving last night!! :hissy: i was hot and uncomfy 



&

OMG GUESS WHAT IM HAVING FOR BRECKFAST! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha I had that when I was walking yesterday I thought I was going to poo her out!!! Lmao.

I am miserable today Lana, my hips and back are killing me from yesterday... :(

What time dya see her?


----------



## danapeter36

Han what u having for breakfas?


----------



## HannahGraceee

:blush:

Sweet and sour chicken balls and waffles :|.. :blush: :)


----------



## danapeter36

LMAO!!!
YOU piglet!!!

You do make me chuckle!!! Awww you made me hungry again now!!!


----------



## mummy to be

Good evening ladies :) 
Wow another April mummy!!! Congrats to SS!!!!!!!!!! Hope mummy and bubby are both doing well. 
Congrats to all the april mummies how are now full term... i am very jealous!!! i wish i was full term :( soooooo over it already :( as bad as that sounds....


----------



## HannahGraceee

while i was looking for a pinapple icelolly, i saw them in the freeze, made me hungry :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

awww dana hun, take a long relaxing bath babe, see if that makes it any better. i cant wait to get out today in the nice weather, not been out in town for ages. i hate being stuck in the house lol

Oh my hannah, that sounds like a dinner to me lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

HannahGraceee said:


> :blush:
> 
> Sweet and sour chicken balls and waffles :|.. :blush: :)

LOL Han ....:rofl::rofl: someones hungry!? 

How are you mummy ? x Dana? Lana? anyone else thats on xxx


----------



## mellllly

jenny_wren said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL THE 8TH APRIL GIRLIES!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> and of course congrats to ss!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> next person should be one of the girls
> due on the second ... mellllllllly get cracking!
> 
> xx​

YAY FOR SS!!!!

YAY FOR APRIL 8TH GIRLIES!!

Im trying hehe, she is just being stubborn I think!!


----------



## danapeter36

I hate it too but I was out all afternoon yesterday and I am suffering for it...make sure you use benches lots in town Lana!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Yes Melly, I should hope you are eating pineapple and having sex right this second!!!
Hi Melanie...I am really hungry now, I blame Han lol xxx


----------



## navarababe

hey mel, im good thanks, how are u??

yeh i will dana, when i get off bus, mw only a 5min walk away, so thats not so bad, and my dentist is across the road lol


----------



## navarababe

i hope melly aint having sex right this minute as shes typing on Bnb, what would that say about sex? :rofl:


----------



## mellllly

danapeter36 said:


> Yes Melly, I should hope you are eating pineapple and having sex right this second!!!
> Hi Melanie...I am really hungry now, I blame Han lol xxx


I pressed thanks instead of quote LOL!
Im eating pineapple but bit hard to have sex when he's at work LOL - mind you I am sure he wouldnt mind a bit of lunchtime fun


----------



## mellllly

navarababe said:


> i hope melly aint having sex right this minute as shes typing on Bnb, what would that say about sex? :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## navarababe

is swimming ok to do wnen im this far on?


----------



## MelanieSweets

navarababe said:


> hey mel, im good thanks, how are u??
> 
> yeh i will dana, when i get off bus, mw only a 5min walk away, so thats not so bad, and my dentist is across the road lol

I am good thanks up all night with BH though and baby was kicking the mattress ... :rofl: did you say you have midwife and dentist today hun!? xx 

Aww i know i had toast with chocolate spread on and hot chocolate...... i am going to turn into chocolate if i eat anymore of it!! 

LOL Mellllly go pounce on him at work tell him to meet you in the work toilets for a boink :yipee:


----------



## navarababe

yeh i do mel, cant wait to see mw, not saw her for at least 4weeks, but im getting my anti d today :( thts the only bad thing lol


----------



## danapeter36

awww good luck lana!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy:
Income surport is so annoying, i got my letter today and says i only get £21 a week, but says nothing about going up once i finish work! :|.. i rang them and they just confused me even more!!!


----------



## navarababe

not sure why they saying ur only gettng £21 a week, thats not right hun. What have they said to u?


----------



## HannahGraceee

£47 is what they think you can live on per week, and the 21 makes up from the £26 a week i get from work..

but i finish work on saturday, and i cant live on £21 a week for me and a baby :| arghh


----------



## MelanieSweets

navarababe said:


> yeh i do mel, cant wait to see mw, not saw her for at least 4weeks, but im getting my anti d today :( thts the only bad thing lol

good luck babes 4 weeks blimey thats a long time, i dont have another appointment until 38 weeks now mine are really spaced out .... weird!


----------



## danapeter36

Han I am well stressed about money...don't wanna go back to work too soon but might have to...it's really upsetting me. I guess I will have to see what happens...if you work, they give you nothing really :(


----------



## danapeter36

Mel, you should speak to someone about that. Mine were all spaced out so I demaned to be seen weekly at a 'time like this' lol. So I saw dr this week, mw next, and dr week after, and then mw again lol xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

im gonna wait till next tuesday to see if it goes up, if not get my dad to sort it out, cos i dont no how!!! :(


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah I am going to ask Peter to ring for me to find out where we stand with payments etc because my brain is so bad right now I have mumnesia.


----------



## HannahGraceee

i never knew it was gonna be so hard just claiming income surport!!!!!! 
& i dont no who to send the maternity grant form to? ARGHH!


----------



## MelanieSweets

danapeter36 said:


> Han I am well stressed about money...don't wanna go back to work too soon but might have to...it's really upsetting me. I guess I will have to see what happens...if you work, they give you nothing really :(

I know what you mean dana, we barely get anything. luckily i have a works bonus to come and my wonderful OH who earns a good wage ! x otherwise we'd be stuffed! hmm i know when everyone was saying they get seen weekly i couldnt understand why i am 2 weekly, i think its cause there short staffed! Oxfordshire is crappy when it comes to midwifes and ante natal care!! grrr!:hissy:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol thats why I stayed at High Wycombe ;)

Yeah, Peter earns less than me though lol. So its really going to be a struggle. Whatever happens I am sure we will be okay I just hate worrying so much!

I know that I have some money coming from relatives etc but it's not going to help us massively...I am a born worrier though!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies :hi::hi:

Wooo 37 weeks :happydance::happydance:
Congrats to all us 8th April ladies!!

I'm trying to make gravity do its job.. spent an hour and a half this morning doing the ironing whilst standing, done the washing up, waiting for the washing machine to finish so I can hang out some washing and depending how I feel later I'm thinking about going for a walk with my mum (I will be dead by later)

Congratulations to SS/Rach.. Come on pringle effect!!!! :happydance::happydance:

How are you all today? Got much planned??

xx


----------



## danapeter36

April 8th mummies check out my thread for you in third tri coz I love you xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Hiya Ash!!!

CONGRATS HONEY!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

im bored!
so im appling for free samples of random stuff! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Ihave to tidy the house...my sister arrives at six tonight and I have done nothing ...


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
i nearly pood myself, i havent done the house work, and i thought my mum had just come back for lunch, but it was my sister :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

Aww Han you little cinderella!!

I'm having a little break from standing.. meaning I'm now bouncing on my ball :rofl:

Mission come on baby is well on its way! Not that it will do much good but I can try!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

lets see who can make there baby come out first?


----------



## danapeter36

My money is on....

Hannah!!!

Believe it or not I think ur going to get a shock some time soon. You'll be at the shops and your waters will break! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
thanks for that dana! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG, IM GONNA BE IN READING :( :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

My money is on anyone other than me!!
I want my girlie to come too much for her to actually make an appearance :cry:

All I'm thinking now is it is the 18th March today and if I go overdue they will start me off on 18th April.. so one month to go.. 

Hmm it is sooo much fun going backwards in time :hissy:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol you've set the scene now Hannah...

Shopping in reading...all of a sudden you feel a gush!!! Lmao!!! All over Marcs shoes...

I have to time being in Reading at the same time haha


----------



## danapeter36

Awww Ash...any pains? Period cramp type things??? Anything to suggest shes coming???
I swear my little un will be late. I feel like I know it now...


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yeah I keep getting period style cramps and back ache.. and it currently feels like something is poking me in my cervix area.. 

I know it will be nothing.. I know a month isn't exactly a long time but I just really want to meet her now!!:blush:

I wish I was more of a positive non moany person :cry:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I know how hard it is... I am the same right now, keep hoping she'll be here, but the main thing is that our girlies are healthy and obviously happy in our wombs lol xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:hugs:

I have another appointment at the hospital on Friday, was just meant to be a consultant appointment but they have booked me in for a scan as well! 
I love seeing my little girlie :cloud9:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i havent seen my boy or girl, for 17 weeks! :(:(


----------



## HannahGraceee

13 days till april! :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ok im gonna do a massive tidy up to try and kick start labour :) x


----------



## lyndsey3010

:wave: hi girls

Yay congrats to SS our second april mummy!! Now it is getting exciting!
Has anyone heard from CHel today? Poor poppet but fingers crossed the ultrasound shows good news. I have been warned by my SIL that the first few weeks after baby will be very teary and thats when your baby is home with you. Has to be 100 times worse when you have to leave your baby behind so massive hugs Chel, you are doing an amazing job and Amy is a lucky girl.

I have had NO signs of anything happening, no BH, no cramps, no period type pains. I know baby is 4/5 engaged but apart from that, nada!

Happy full termness to all my fellow 08/04 girls!


----------



## pink_cabbage

We have another April baby, yay!

I feel like it's forever 'til my due date 'cause I'm right near the end of April... SO jealous of all you April 8th girlies *stamps foot and has a tantrum*

I do keep getting period pains though. I said to my dad the other night that I'd got pains and he asked what kind. I told him he wouldn't know 'cause he'd never have had them, and then he goes "TMI Rebecca"... haha. (It made me laugh 'cause he's old and I didn't think he even knew what TMI was!) This is the person who's gonna be with me during the birth... maybe I'd better find someone else!


----------



## lyndsey3010

My dad would be absolutely rubbish! I am quite convinced my OH is going to be rubbish as he cant cope with pain/blood etc so I'm going to have my mum on standby for when the inevitable happens and OH passes out!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Well my dad was there when I was born, and my mum said he was alright...

My mum won't come with me 'cause she says she can't bare to see me in so much pain and not be able to do anything about it. This fills me with loads of confidence, 'cause my mum's not normally a wimp or anything... so I guess it really WILL be as painful as I imagined, if not worse! 

Ah well, if anything my dad will make me laugh my way through contractions 'cause we get on so well and are always joking. Failing that, he'll have bruises!


----------



## danapeter36

Awww bless Chelly...
I hope all is okay and that the scan went well and Amy can come home!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

so whos gonna go into labour tonight?


----------



## danapeter36

You? Lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

hope so! :)


----------



## danapeter36

Aww isn't Emma's baby Aidan gorgeous?! So proud of her!
What group is she in, coz I checked May and March and neither have her in them, as in her due date etc etc? She should be added to one really, I know she wasn't in April, but I feel bad that she's not on any due date lists!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

she was due in may


----------



## HannahGraceee

& i know hes such a little darling what a cutie :cloud9: x


----------



## danapeter36

Oh I see, I will make trouble for may mums hehe xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats to SS!!!!

How is everyone???

I still feel the same.:blush: What can I do to thin & dialate my cervix????
My body is all ready to go and I'm in labor but I'm still at a loose 1 & thick.
This sucks. I have all of the pains but none of the glory yet.:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## starryeye31

JeffsWife07 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Congrats to SS!!!!
> 
> How is everyone???
> 
> I still feel the same.:blush: What can I do to thin & dialate my cervix????
> My body is all ready to go and I'm in labor but I'm still at a loose 1 & thick.
> This sucks. I have all of the pains but none of the glory yet.:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Im in pain , im so miserable , lol last night I was whining in my sleep dh went and got a towel put it in the dryer and placed it on my back it felt really good. Ive been feeling a bit crampy and keep getting those darn braxton hicks , I told dh I need to slow down its too early for Pierce to be born . 
as for thinng your cervix , go have lots of rough sex , it should work to get Marissia out . Good luck hun .


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls! x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Han :hi::hi:

I've done loads of cleaning, put more washing in for baby which means I'll have more ironing to do soon :happydance:

Any signs of any more babies??

xx


----------



## Janisdkh

I hate this diabetes stuff........................................................................................... :(


----------



## Janisdkh

pink_cabbage said:


> We have another April baby, yay!
> 
> I feel like it's forever 'til my due date 'cause I'm right near the end of April... SO jealous of all you April 8th girlies *stamps foot and has a tantrum*
> 
> I do keep getting period pains though. I said to my dad the other night that I'd got pains and he asked what kind. I told him he wouldn't know 'cause he'd never have had them, and then he goes "TMI Rebecca"... haha. (It made me laugh 'cause he's old and I didn't think he even knew what TMI was!) This is the person who's gonna be with me during the birth... maybe I'd better find someone else!

Me too! Im due the 25th now. Just found out yesterday I was moved up a day grrrrr


----------



## HannahGraceee

i cleard out the kicthen cupboard :) x


----------



## danapeter36

I have just pulled out the sofa bed, aired out the pillows, swept the wooden floors throughout, set out a pair of pjs and a towel...my sister arrives in about two-three hours!!!
I have also decided on dinner, and cleaned the loo, sink and put away stray items we leave out all the time and neither of us can be bothered to move! Lol


----------



## danapeter36

Chas I would hate to have your hospital care, I'd scream at them to get her out lol.
Starryeye - Lmao its usually me telling ppl to have sex haha.


----------



## Emmylou27

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone's ok? Felling awfully lazy as haven't done a great deal today. Just to update you all I have just well and truly lost my plug... and am very damp down there (TMI I know) - have put on a pad to see what happens. Still been getting cramps on and off all day... ooh fingers crossed!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Dana I'm going to come stay at yours if that is the treatment you give your guests :happydance::happydance:

I have ran out of lucozade :cry:

My mums husband has took their car so I either have to go to the corner shop and pay a STUPID price for some or wait until tomorrow afternoon for my mum to get me some after work (Asda has lucozade on offer at the moment) 

Haha I get so emotional over silly little things!

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Awww Ash its not silly to get emotional over lucazade!!!
I got emotional over my burnt hash brown earlier!!!

Your welcome anytime :) I like looking after people, it's nice to have the space to be able to look after her :) Least for now...we may have to move soon :( Money isn't looking great!!! Same for everyone I am guessing.

Emmy!!! - WHO IS YOUR TEXT BUDDY?!?! We need to be kept updated!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG on firday, we will be in the teens, nine(Teen) days to go! :happydance:


----------



## mellllly

Next week I will be in single figures :yipee:


----------



## danapeter36

Awww Han!!! That is so true!!!
I am going to be sooooooo shocked when one of us gives birth, it's going to be weird!!! Whoever does go next promise you'll write mainly in here coz we'll miss you otherwise!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow, i had a little sleep and was gone for 2.5 hours!!! That was goooooooooooooooooood.

Come on Emmy, we're all rooting for you!

Jeffswife, that sounds sooo frustrating. Isn't the raspberry leaf tea supposed to thin your cervix? Or was it something to do with your uterus. can't remember, sorry im not much help!


----------



## danapeter36

Melly if your child has any regard for our patience she will come TODAY!!! Lol. She's kept us waiting far too long now!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

mellllly said:


> next week i will be in single figures :yipee:

oh my god!!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Ihad a sleep at about 12:30 and woke up at 2!!!


----------



## mellllly

danapeter36 said:


> Melly if your child has any regard for our patience she will come TODAY!!! Lol. She's kept us waiting far too long now!!!

LOL, well SS has had hers now - so hopefully the domino effect now

I have had no pains or twinges or even period pains today


----------



## danapeter36

Lyndsey you too, you'd better start the eviction process, OR, I will sneak by your house and stare in your windows to make sure u and ur other half are having hanky panky!!! Don't you think I wont!!!
My family live in Essex I know it well!!!

Lmao!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Next week I will be in single figures :yipee:

:rofl:
Ok i think thats a tad better :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Melly thats called the calm before the storm. Get walking, eat curry and have sex, or I'll be coming after you too!!! Lol


----------



## danapeter36

No Han its not better coz her baby should be here by now!!! Don't encourage her to stay in mummys belly!


----------



## mellllly

lyndsey3010 said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> next week i will be in single figures :yipee:
> 
> oh my god!!!!Click to expand...

I know!! It just clicked when Han said about entering the TEENS (hehe) and then I was like OMG single figures next week


----------



## HannahGraceee

has anyone spoke to Melissakays, shes due on the 1st too, so she has to go next :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

She might have already!!!
Anyone who doesn't write in here could potentially already have their babies!!!
And we'd never never know!!!


----------



## danapeter36

I think I better start stalking those April mums that don't post...

I have a feeling we have more mummies than we know!!!


----------



## mellllly

LOL - I got sweet and sour stirfry tonight so hot curry will have to go a miss but it will be followed by:

:sex:
More Pineapple
More Raspberry Leaf Tea

What else!!!??


----------



## marsh86

hi due 13th april and yellow, just woundering iv been getting period type pians but stronger down below has any1 else got anything like it


----------



## HannahGraceee

marsh86 said:


> hi due 13th april and yellow, just woundering iv been getting period type pians but stronger down below has any1 else got anything like it

Hiya Hun 
Welcome to Bnb :hugs:

Ill add you to the list x 


Yeh ive been getting that too :|..

But constant not like every so often like contractions,

Dana said it was somthing but i completely forgot what she said :rofl:

what was it again dana?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Marsh your due day before me and i have had exactly the same pain ... but they go and come back and go ...mind you its too hot to be giving birth !!!

i have posted some horrible bump pictures on the 'bumps' forum incase anyone wants to trigger labour haaaa :rofl:


----------



## mellllly

Welcome!!!

I think all of us have been getting them kind of pains :D


----------



## mellllly

MelanieSweets said:


> i have posted some horrible bump pictures on the 'bumps' forum incase anyone wants to trigger labour haaaa :rofl:

I spied them, Not in labour yet - You Lied!!! hehe!
Looking gorgeous hun


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> I think I better start stalking those April mums that don't post...
> 
> I have a feeling we have more mummies than we know!!!

i messaged her to see if she was ok.. im gonna start stalking some of the girls that dont post in here too :blush:


----------



## mellllly

Im glad I post in here :winkwink:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han.. Dana said it's our birth canals preparing :happydance:

Mmm Dana I really fancy some hash browns now!! 
I can't wait for Friday, get to have a yummy curry :cloud9: 

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yeah i bet there's a LOT who don't loook in here, just for the sheer number of posts that accumulate and you cannot keep up! Front page makes it hard to see who's had babies Han, or could just be me. Can we bold/black/underline/make huge shining and chels name? lol. Make our babies want to change colours too  (well not me yet, she can stay in there 2w plus)


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Han.. Dana said it's our birth canals preparing :happydance:
> 
> Mmm Dana I really fancy some hash browns now!!
> I can't wait for Friday, get to have a yummy curry :cloud9:
> 
> xx

Thanks :)


Ok

period pains are birth canals preparing


----------



## MelanieSweets

mellllly said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> i have posted some horrible bump pictures on the 'bumps' forum incase anyone wants to trigger labour haaaa :rofl:
> 
> I spied them, Not in labour yet - You Lied!!! hehe!
> Looking gorgeous hunClick to expand...

Awww mellllly you have cheered me up, am getting to the point where i hate looking at my whaley self :cry: your OH home yet .. get riding lol ! :happydance:


----------



## chel27

HUGE CONGRATS TO SS!!!!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

sammielouize said:


> Yeah i bet there's a LOT who don't loook in here, just for the sheer number of posts that accumulate and you cannot keep up! Front page makes it hard to see who's had babies Han, or could just be me. Can we bold/black/underline/make huge shining and chels name? lol. Make our babies want to change colours too  (well not me yet, she can stay in there 2w plus)

I was thinking this to make it stand out :|..


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ok i think im gonna take the txt buddy idea out - only a couple of us put ours up any way..?

any other ideas

and chel? what was amys weight??? :hugs: x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yay Chelly.. so pleased Amy is at home :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9: (Did some facebook spying hehe) 

I have an uncontrollable desire to eat today.. then I go look in cupboards/fridge etc and don't want anything I see :dohh::dohh:

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

aww she's home? that's ace. 

I don't even have a text buddy oops lol,

i think when i tried counting up the girls i counted in the buddies too!


----------



## chel27

thanks for all your kind words girls, dunno what i would do without all of you xx amy is now home  and crying lol 

got to go back tomorrow at 1.30pm for amys ultrasound, so will find out then xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> thanks for all your kind words girls, dunno what i would do without all of you xx amy is now home  and crying lol
> 
> got to go back tomorrow at 1.30pm for amys ultrasound, so will find out then xxx


Yeay huggles for you amy :happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Amy rocks, we love Amy!!!


----------



## danapeter36

mmmm hash browns...yeah period type pains are GREAT news lol because its your birth canal getting ready. Its a precursor to contractions apparently tho it can be a matter of days or weeks before they start kicking in!


----------



## starryeye31

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> Han.. Dana said it's our birth canals preparing :happydance:
> 
> Mmm Dana I really fancy some hash browns now!!
> I can't wait for Friday, get to have a yummy curry :cloud9:
> 
> xx
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> period pains are birth canals preparingClick to expand...

Oh my gosh , I have been getting those period type pains , Im only 33 weeks , wonder if its normal for this to happen so soon , I hope I dont have another early baby .


----------



## mellllly

MelanieSweets said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> i have posted some horrible bump pictures on the 'bumps' forum incase anyone wants to trigger labour haaaa :rofl:
> 
> I spied them, Not in labour yet - You Lied!!! hehe!
> Looking gorgeous hunClick to expand...
> 
> Awww mellllly you have cheered me up, am getting to the point where i hate looking at my whaley self :cry: your OH home yet .. get riding lol ! :happydance:Click to expand...

Your telling me, I cant wait to get back to a normal size - although will miss my bump when she is here!

Yeah hes home, think I should feed him first LOL! Then for dessert :sex:

:rofl:


----------



## starryeye31

danapeter36 said:


> Chas I would hate to have your hospital care, I'd scream at them to get her out lol.
> Starryeye - Lmao its usually me telling ppl to have sex haha.

lol , It works , I ended up going into labor with my last baby that way , only I didnt know at the time sex could cause you to go into labor and I was only 34 weeks . I keep telling dh to stay away from me these days .


----------



## HannahGraceee

WE LOVE AMY :flower: x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl:

I wonder what our other halves think about us discussing our sex lives on here haha.. 

I get bouncing :sex: before breakfast when OH is on lates.. and before bed when OH is on earlies :muaha::muaha:

xx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> and chel? what was amys weight??? :hugs: x


amy was 5lb 4oz when she was born and 5lb 12oz today


----------



## danapeter36

Haha I do neither!!! Lucky Ash!!! My minnie is sore as hell and I bleed if he comes near me :( My poor poor cervix. I could def go into labour that way but wouldnt be nice or healthy for me :(

I wouldnt worry starryeye, could be weeks yet, its a good sign your body is preparing xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:

i get :sex: NEVER!


----------



## danapeter36

wow amy is chubbing up nicely, she's a celeb in this group we love her lol xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Han if I was a man I would lmao


----------



## mellllly

I would too han :winkwink:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww Thank you dana! :) x

Im seriously considering going up to lincoln and stealing dan for the day! :rofl: hes the only one that doesnt mind the pregnant LOOK! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

awww thanks Mellly :) i feel truly loved ;);) x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Im seriously considering going up to lincoln and stealing dan for the day! :rofl: hes the only one that doesnt mind the pregnant LOOK! :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

omg chel im making something LOL you will laugh :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I can't stop laughing Han!! 

If Dan refused me :sex: he would be out on the streets :muaha:

xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

starryeye31 said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Chas I would hate to have your hospital care, I'd scream at them to get her out lol.
> Starryeye - Lmao its usually me telling ppl to have sex haha.
> 
> lol , It works , I ended up going into labor with my last baby that way , only I didnt know at the time sex could cause you to go into labor and I was only 34 weeks . I keep telling dh to stay away from me these days .Click to expand...

I have to ask.......what is the best position???? you know, to get the sperm to the cervix:blush: I was thinking doggie but wasn't for sure and since Jeff has to work the next 3 days will me being on top work just as good????

I want to have Marissa NOW!!! They said she should be healthy and doc gave me the go ahead and now my stupid cervix is being a bitch.:dohh:

Chel ~ :happydance: I'm so glad Amy is @ home with you hun!!!:cloud9::hugs:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> omg chel im making something LOL you will laugh :rofl:



what you making???


----------



## HannahGraceee

WE LOVE AMY T-SHIRT :) :rofl: :)
 



Attached Files:







Amy.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MelanieSweets

mellllly said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> i have posted some horrible bump pictures on the 'bumps' forum incase anyone wants to trigger labour haaaa :rofl:
> 
> I spied them, Not in labour yet - You Lied!!! hehe!
> Looking gorgeous hunClick to expand...
> 
> Awww mellllly you have cheered me up, am getting to the point where i hate looking at my whaley self :cry: your OH home yet .. get riding lol ! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Your telling me, I cant wait to get back to a normal size - although will miss my bump when she is here!
> 
> Yeah hes home, think I should feed him first LOL! Then for dessert :sex:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

lollol melllllys a man eater ... haha :rofl: 

I feel like a bit of action tonight, might have to put a bit of marvin gaye on to get me in the mood haaaa !! 
I feel bad cause poor OH is a sex pest usually and i am like get off .. then when i want it he's there in a flash !! ... i use him lol :blush:


----------



## mellllly

JeffsWife07 said:


> starryeye31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Chas I would hate to have your hospital care, I'd scream at them to get her out lol.
> Starryeye - Lmao its usually me telling ppl to have sex haha.
> 
> lol , It works , I ended up going into labor with my last baby that way , only I didnt know at the time sex could cause you to go into labor and I was only 34 weeks . I keep telling dh to stay away from me these days .Click to expand...
> 
> I have to ask.......what is the best position???? you know, to get the sperm to the cervix:blush: I was thinking doggie but wasn't for sure and since Jeff has to work the next 3 days will me being on top work just as good????
> 
> I want to have Marissa NOW!!! They said she should be healthy and doc gave me the go ahead and now my stupid cervix is being a bitch.:dohh:
> 
> Chel ~ :happydance: I'm so glad Amy is @ home with you hun!!!:cloud9::hugs:Click to expand...

LOL - not sure what the best position is, but doggie is most comfortable, we tried with me on top at the weekend but I am just far too big now!
We had doggie yesterday morning and was awesome - sorry TMI I know hehe


----------



## mellllly

LOL - I sound like a sex freak at the mo :rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

mellllly~Thanks hun.:hugs:


Ok, so I'm going walking this evening, taking a hot bath, eating something spicy & jumping DH's bones tonight. Will anything else help me dialate and/or thin????


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ughh I'm annoyed!!! 
Some little ho bag that OH is friends with has commented on his status telling him 'Amelia' is her middle name.. I do not like nor trust this female (long-ish story) 
Now I have to try and forget this piece of information so I don't end up hating my daughters name to be!!! :hissy::cry:

xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Ashy ~ :hugs: IKWUM hun. I found out DH's ex-wife's middle name is Anne and we have named Marissa's middle name LeeAnn. I told DH's DD to tell her mom my middle name is Ann and it has NOTHING to do with her. I hate bitches that try to ruin everything.:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Ughh I'm annoyed!!!
> Some little ho bag that OH is friends with has commented on his status telling him 'Amelia' is her middle name.. I do not like nor trust this female (long-ish story)
> Now I have to try and forget this piece of information so I don't end up hating my daughters name to be!!! :hissy::cry:
> 
> xx

Awww hun!!!

dont worry, my friends used to call amelia cos they used to say i had a split personality and my other personality was called amelia! :rofl: i love that name and dont let other peoples personalitys affect a beautiful name! :hugs:


----------



## MelanieSweets

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Ughh I'm annoyed!!!
> Some little ho bag that OH is friends with has commented on his status telling him 'Amelia' is her middle name.. I do not like nor trust this female (long-ish story)
> Now I have to try and forget this piece of information so I don't end up hating my daughters name to be!!! :hissy::cry:
> 
> xx

Awww dont worry you like the name and its got nothing to do with her :hugs: ... tell her to politely 'do one' hehehe x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thanks Girlies :hugs::hugs:
I feel so daft getting annoyed and upset about it but..
I adore the name Amelia and have done ever since I saw it :cloud9: I don't want anything to taint it! 

Han of course you have a split personality.. you are a Gemini.. us geminis always have two sides to us!! :happydance::happydance:

Aww my little girly has got the hiccups!! .. I think she may be the right way round for labour (she has been laying on her left hand side) 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha han i just saw that t-shirt!!! lmao!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hmm what do I have for tea/dinner.. whatever you call it.. 
I really wish I was rich and had a cook, I could do with a really nice spag bol at the moment.. with some garlic bread *drools*

xx


----------



## danapeter36

I had a veggie burger with home made chips...

Ooops I said the c word!!! Ashy loves those!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:

did any one see my amazing we love amt t-shirts :rofl:?


----------



## danapeter36

I did!!!

I commented on them!!! Made me laugh HYSTERICALLY!!!
I WANT one!!!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> WE LOVE AMY T-SHIRT :) :rofl: :)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: omg hannah yu do make me laugh!!! how cute is that  BTW how do i change my avatar picture??


----------



## HannahGraceee

Go to user cp, and on the side theres a tad that says change avator :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HAHAHAHA :blush:

Dana I am a chip!! 

Mmm chips.. :munch::munch:

I'm in the middle of downloading '101 housework songs' at the moment.. to get me through these next few weeks and my constant need to nest! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im so hungry!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i dont no where everyone is?

my mum and dads normally back by 6 :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww Han you are just like me.. I get so worried when people aren't home by their usual times, even if they are only a few minutes late!
Have you tried giving them a ring?

Chelly when do we get to see more pictures of baby Amy?!?!?! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I am terrible. If Peter isn't here by 5:55 I worry lol xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

my dads car is outside :|... but where is my dad?


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Chelly when do we get to see more pictures of baby Amy?!?!?! :cloud9:
> 
> xx


your sooooo greedy lol i will put few pics up in 3rd tri in minute hun xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:blush::blush::blush:

I love seeing her cute little face!! 

Grr there is nothing to eat :hissy: 
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm off for now girls.

Hope everyone has a great rest of the day.
I'm sick.....coughed so hard I puked.:sick: (sorry TMI)
I have to go lay down.

:hug: to everyone!!!!

Can't wait to see more pics of Amy :hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

JeffsWife07 said:


> I'm off for now girls.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great rest of the day.
> I'm sick.....coughed so hard I puked.:sick: (sorry TMI)
> I have to go lay down.
> 
> :hug: to everyone!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see more pics of Amy :hugs:

Get your rest sweetie.. and hopefully get :sex: later if you feel better :hugs:
Your princess could be here any day now!!

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

TMI...

I keep feeling like I need to poo :blush: but then when I go to the toilet I don't actually need to go. 
I think my baby girl may finally be dropping.. my ribs don't feel in agony today! Wooo hooo

:happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning Ladies :) 
It is 5.40am here and i cant sleep! 
Allan has just left for work so i figure i might stay away and say hello to all you lovely ladies. 
How is everyone feeling?
I had o get up 4 times last night for wee breaks!!! I think Layla might finally be dropping a little bit!!! Can only hope so!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> TMI...
> 
> I keep feeling like I need to poo :blush: but then when I go to the toilet I don't actually need to go.
> I think my baby girl may finally be dropping.. my ribs don't feel in agony today! Wooo hooo
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xx

:haha::haha: i havent had rib pain in ages! :blush:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Heya hun :hugs:
Can't believe how close we all are to meeting our little babies!! 
:happydance:
It is funny how none of us mind waking up numerous times during the night to pee because we know it is a good sign! 
Like we all can't wait for labour and all those pains haha!

How you feeling apart from being woken up many times??

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> TMI...
> 
> I keep feeling like I need to poo :blush: but then when I go to the toilet I don't actually need to go.
> I think my baby girl may finally be dropping.. my ribs don't feel in agony today! Wooo hooo
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xx
> 
> :haha::haha: i havent had rib pain in ages! :blush:Click to expand...

Ooo you little witch :bike: :rofl:

I've had rib pain but my baby is engaging.. just means she is super stretched out haha! 

Haha I love how all of this is a big competition for us :muaha:

:hugs:

xx


----------



## mummy to be

yeah not to bad today so far. I am going shopping in Rocky with the girls today for things for my baby shower on saturday :) i cant wait. I am going to try and find a new outfit for the day and maybe a new wallet. Oh and i have to get some new gel for my nails :( i have run out and i need to start doing my girls nails again.... i feel slack :( 

Yes i know.. weird isnt it that we know that getting up to wee is just something that we need to do cause it is "almost" time :) 

How is everyone else feeling?? 
Getting so close now :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenMummyToBe said:
> 
> 
> TMI...
> 
> I keep feeling like I need to poo :blush: but then when I go to the toilet I don't actually need to go.
> I think my baby girl may finally be dropping.. my ribs don't feel in agony today! Wooo hooo
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xx
> 
> :haha::haha: i havent had rib pain in ages! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo you little witch :bike: :rofl:
> 
> I've had rib pain but my baby is engaging.. just means she is super stretched out haha!
> 
> Haha I love how all of this is a big competition for us :muaha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Im in 3 battles atm

Battle of whos the 3rd april mummy

battle of the 8th of april girls

battle between me and ash 

and im gonna win all three tonight :muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:


----------



## mummy to be

hehehehe now now ladies :) Play nice....


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

pregnancy makes me competitive! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha... 

Han we have to go into labour on the same night.. 
So what time are we popping then?? :happydance::rofl:

I wonder what the consultant will say to me on Friday, I think it is really strange that I have to see him again when I got told last week that 'everything was fine' and I had 'nothing to worry about' 

I really hate hospitals :growlmad:

xx


----------



## mummy to be

maybe it is just another check up Queeny.... 
I am going to mw every week now.... :( not a easy trip when i dont have a car :( GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## chel27

hey girls i have posted pics of amy in 3rd tri xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hmm here is a question.. 

If baby has moved into the right position for labour (so her back is against my stomach) then how will I feel her move?? 
I keep getting constant reduced movements and I'm just wondering if these next few weeks I'm barely going to feel her because of her positioning? 

xx


----------



## mummy to be

ummm good question... and i am not sure... lol


----------



## Laura--x

What do you girls think of the names..

Megan
Casey
Maisie.

?


----------



## mummy to be

Yes i like them :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I love the name megan!!! 

:cloud9:

xx


----------



## mummy to be

Grrrrr we just had another blackout!!!! 
We have had the power go out here for a minute or two every morning everyday this week!!! It is annoying!!! 
AGAIn i have to go around and re-set the clocks, mircowave grrrr alll the alarms!!! Not impressed!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i love the name megan too, thats my neices name! :)


----------



## navarababe

hey everyone, how are u all 2nite? I was at mw today, everytihng went well, was measuring well, heartbeat was fine on bubs and she'll still head down. Shes coming to my house next wednesday to do birth plan etc. i was so glad everything was ok xx


----------



## mummy to be

navarababe said:


> hey everyone, how are u all 2nite? I was at mw today, everytihng went well, was measuring well, heartbeat was fine on bubs and she'll still head down. Shes coming to my house next wednesday to do birth plan etc. i was so glad everything was ok xx

Oh that is great babe that everything is going well :)


----------



## navarababe

thank u hun. looking forward to the home visit next week, saves me having to go anywhere as im starting to get sore walking and im waddling lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

I love the name maisie, it's so pretty and not very common. 

I just spoke to my aunt and she has got us the video monitor we wanted as a present, yay!

I'm just about to tuck in to my first raspberry leaf tea. It smells ok but everyone says they taste gross. Wish me luck, I'm going in!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Put some sugar in it :) x


----------



## lyndsey3010

navarababe said:


> thank u hun. looking forward to the home visit next week, saves me having to go anywhere as im starting to get sore walking and im waddling lol

Are u getting seen weekly from now on?


----------



## chel27

gotta love the name casey, that is what we was going to call amy


----------



## navarababe

well shes coming on wednesday and shes gave me a appointment at clinic for the wednesday after that, so yeh i think so, well i hope so lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> Put some sugar in it :) x

Great tip thanks!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Chel just seen new amy pics sooooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## chel27

lyndsey3010 said:


> Chel just seen new amy pics sooooooooo gorgeous!


awwww thanks hun!!! she is kinda cute i must say, dunno where she gets her looks from :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy:
Birth plan writing is boring!


----------



## navarababe

i dont see point in birth plan, we nvr stick to them lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls. 
I've been resting most of the day and then DS and I just went for a 2 mile walk...was trying to get my water to break...didn't break my water but I did have a good poo afterwards.:blush:

anybody in labor tonight????


----------



## HannahGraceee

im going to bed now
Night
:hugs:


----------



## JeffsWife07

nite han:hugs:


----------



## chel27

nite han hun xxx hurry up and go into labour lol xx


----------



## chel27

anyone else still here??


----------



## mz_jackie86

Omg ss had baby ooooohhhhhhhhh wat did she have??? I havent read through todays msgs yet lol!!!!


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> Omg ss had baby ooooohhhhhhhhh wat did she have??? I havent read through todays msgs yet lol!!!!


she had a girl hun xxx


----------



## mummy to be

well ladies hope everyone has a good night... i am off i am going to go shopping with the girls woot woot i cant wait :)


----------



## chel27

awww have fun shopping mummy to be xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girls!?


----------



## mz_jackie86

mornin han!!!
hows u this morning?? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> mornin han!!!
> hows u this morning?? xx

Hiya Hun!!
Im good thanks you??

Im gonna start going down the list of starting this labour.. Starting with a pinapple today :):)


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cake: Happy Fulltermness Mama2b! :cake: :) x


----------



## mz_jackie86

im ok cant sleep tho lol!!! 
im starting next week lol, what things r u gunna be trying?? xx


----------



## danapeter36

Morning girlies!!!

How are we all? My sister is here today yaaaaaaaaay. She'll be in bed till 11am though, she's a student haha xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Dana!!

Im today, im gonna have a whole pinapple :rofl:

A long walk

and a bounce on my ball

and some good old fashioned nesting ;) x


----------



## mellllly

Morning Ladies!! How is everyone on this lovely day?

Im 38 weeks today!! Wooo

I keep have really weird moments in my dreams where I am sat in the toilet - but no cubical so literally out in the open, or the cubical is too low so that everyone can see. So you think it is an underlying thing where I am worrying about being soo exposed during labour? Not that I am actaully going to care as just want baby out but why would I dream that?? Weird hehe!

Got a girl from work coming round at lunch, she was my 'lunch buddy' when I was at work. Then got the midwfie at 2.20 this afternoon


----------



## danapeter36

Awwww Han!!! you lil nester!!!
I have a pineapple too, Peter prepared it for me because I am useless lmao!
Come on Mellys baby! We wanna see you!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im useless at doing pinapple too, if i asked marc he would be 10 times ore useless! :rofl: :) x


----------



## danapeter36

Lol...its delicious tho aint it.
Han I tried finding those ice lollies but couldnt :( Ask ur mum where she gets them for me!!! I need one!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Morning Ladies!! How is everyone on this lovely day?
> 
> Im 38 weeks today!! Wooo
> 
> I keep have really weird moments in my dreams where I am sat in the toilet - but no cubical so literally out in the open, or the cubical is too low so that everyone can see. So you think it is an underlying thing where I am worrying about being soo exposed during labour? Not that I am actaully going to care as just want baby out but why would I dream that?? Weird hehe!
> 
> Got a girl from work coming round at lunch, she was my 'lunch buddy' when I was at work. Then got the midwfie at 2.20 this afternoon


Awww Maybe, i keep having dreams when im half asleep and half away and i talk to myself kinda :rofl: 

& 

loads of dreams about my work :(.. i think im gonna miss it, its my last day on staurday :(:(:cry: im hoping to get a present or too ;) wish me luck on the present front :rofl: :blush: :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Lol...its delicious tho aint it.
> Han I tried finding those ice lollies but couldnt :( Ask ur mum where she gets them for me!!! I need one!

sainsburys! :) x 

https://www.talkingretail.com/images/063D8AEA-1B92-11D9-A258-B96F2D727A86/ABB05622-C9D3-11DC-9C29-70B40B50A946/AC89C768-DAF4-11DC-945E-8B973CFC6615.jpg

there £1 atm i think


----------



## danapeter36

I am snoring bad at the moment!!!

No dreams, just snoring!!!

Aw hun they have to give you presents otherwise its just rude!


----------



## danapeter36

Mmmmm I will go down there tomorrow lol.
THANKYOU HAN I LOVE YOU!!!

Hehe


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol :).. my mum said i wasnt allowed any more cos there was only 6 left, but i had one this morning when she was taking my sister to school! HA!


----------



## mellllly

Aw Han - I am sure they will get you a present! It would be rude not to hehe!

Dana - I want to see her too, I am also just about to get my pineapple, raspberry leaf tea, normal tea (hehe) and some golden nuggets - maybe not all together though


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies :hi::hi::hi:

Last night I ended up having a huge argument with my mums husband haha! 
I had left the iron & ironing board out because I'm going to be using them all today and he started shouting at mum saying the house is a sh*t hole (this happens at least once a month.. the house is never EVER a sh*t hole!!) 

I really really want to move out now! :hissy: He keeps threatening to kick us out and ever time my mum tells him to shut the F up because I'm not going any where. 

I was planning on spending all day downstairs, watching some movies on sky etc etc and doing lots of housework but now he has the day off work so I'm up in my bedroom like a blooming prisoner! 

I'm starting to go crazy, and I definitely have late pregnancy blues and the sun isn't even out :cry:

xx


----------



## mellllly

Aww :hugs:

I am soo glad I have my own house
The sun is out here, and the blossom on the trees looks lovely, I feel I should go for a walk but I am too uncomfortable and wouldnt get very far - I could drive to my nans and pick up her electric scooter LOL brrrrrrmmmmm


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Ash
I know what that feels like.
We lived with Peters mum for ages, and it felt like that sometimes. Like you were a prisoner if she was entertaining or when her partner got really ill the steroids made him angry and we couldn't really go downstairs :(

I wish you could come over and see me today :)
Chin up sweetie pie. xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies how are you all????
I am soooooooo sore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my stretch marks have like quadtripled!!! they hurt as well!!! is that normal????


----------



## danapeter36

Mine itch like crazy lol xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mine too... Marc should be here in..... 1 hour and 30 mins.. :)


----------



## danapeter36

Bless Han!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Marc doesn't no this yet but this is what were doing today...

When he gets here, ill get ready and do my make up.
Were go over town to get lunch(Maybe a curry ;)) & pinapple
Have Lunch
Go on a 2 hour walk :rofl: 
Do my forms and my room and the rest of the house work.
Walk the dogs for like 30 mins 
and then hopefully go into labour :):)


----------



## mummy to be

awww good to hear that i am not the only one :) They are bright red at the moment and they really hurt :( OUCHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Awwwww Hannah your sooo tute ;)


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao, please Han, please go into labour, I'll love you forever!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: would be good :):) x


----------



## mummy to be

No hannah your not aloud to go into labour!!!!! I wanna go into labour!!!! Then you wont be here to talk to us :( we will miss you!!!! :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

Im scared of that :(.. what if when ive had the baby i wont have enough time to talk to you lot :(.. or we just stop talking :(:(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww Dana I wish I could come over too!! 
Would be so nice to have a fun girlie day :hugs:

I decided to try and get some more sleep because I'm still not sleeping well at night, and the w*nker decides to put music on full blast and start hoovering (he is only hoovering because I told him last night he does nothing around the house.. which is actually true, he thinks he just needs to go out to work and then he has done his piece!) 

So I've got axe the agent on and I'm feeling sorry for myself.. I don't know how Dan and I are ever going to afford to move out. 

grr-ness

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww ashh!! :( we should all go to danas for a girly day :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Dana would love it.. she would get to bake lots of muffins and cakes and what not :winkwink::cloud9:

You have a very busy day planned Han! 

I wish I lived down south with you ladies.. I would be arranging to have girlie days all the time!!!! :blush:

xx


----------



## navarababe

morning everyone, how r u n this lovely day?


----------



## mellllly

and the weather is lovely down here at the mo!


----------



## navarababe

hopefully thats the good weather in


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Heyyy Lana..

How are you??

Blooming weather is miserable here BOO!!!! 
I need some happy sunshine

xx


----------



## navarababe

im good thanks hun, just sitting watching tele. not sure wht to do today, the weather is sooo nice but i dont wanna go into town for no reason etc :(


----------



## mellllly

I hate walking round town for no reason!

I am going to get on with some more cleaning in a mo with some music on!
Got to polish, hoover and scrub the hall and kitchen floor - this baby will come out! haha!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:haha:the weather is nice here! :rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi girls.
How is everyone?:hugs:


----------



## mellllly

Farnborough is not far from Gosport is it??


----------



## mellllly

Hey Jeffswife!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Farnborough is not far from Gosport is it??

ill have a look ;) x


----------



## JeffsWife07

mellllly said:


> Hey Jeffswife!!

Hi hun. 
How r u?


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh its about 1hour away - were both in hampshire.

& Unfair you live so close to southampton, i love shopping there!


----------



## mellllly

JeffsWife07 said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jeffswife!!
> 
> Hi hun.
> How r u?Click to expand...

Im good thanks - Finding it hard to get re-motivated now I have sat down

How are you? Howz the :sex: going? LOL


----------



## mellllly

HannahGraceee said:


> yeh its about 1hour away - were both in hampshire.
> 
> & Unfair you live so close to southampton, i love shopping there!

Southampton seems like ages away (only bout 20/25mins ish), I can never be bothered to drive there so I dont really make the most of it!


----------



## JeffsWife07

The :sex: was a no go last night.:hissy:
It was my fault. I was hurting too bad and have no energy.

How's your eviction working???


Hey everybody ~:hugs:
what is curry?????


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> yeh its about 1hour away - were both in hampshire.
> 
> & Unfair you live so close to southampton, i love shopping there!
> 
> Southampton seems like ages away (only bout 20/25mins ish), I can never be bothered to drive there so I dont really make the most of it!Click to expand...

I would go there all the time, but i guess its like me going to ready, takes like 30 mins so i hardly go there cos i have to get the train :(:cry: 

& I was thinking do you no where you live in gosport, if you ever wanna go to portsmouth and you just go over that river thing? or so you have to go all the way round :rofl:?

Im going to southampton a little after the babys born to go shopping and get my sisters prom dress :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

marc should be here in like a minute! :)


----------



## mellllly

Oh Hun! Im the same in the evening!

Morning sex is best, Great way to start the day as got smile on face all day!
I hurt in the evening too and get real tired so morning is always best for me, and dont hear OH complaining, he used to get real freaked out by me being pregnant but he is over it now thank god!

Eviction is obviously not working haha!
I have had respberry leaf tea this morning (gonna have a 2nd in a min I think), nearly a whole pineapple - gonna hoover and then get down and scrub the hallway and kitchen floor in a min, Got the midwife this afternoon so I am going to take the long way which involves a long bumpy road in the car haha!


----------



## JeffsWife07

I live on a long bumpy dirt road, way back in the country.
I have an appointment with the nutrionist this morning so DH & I will be gone for morning sex but we can try before he goes to work this evening, then I will have all evening to work on my college work. Next week is finals so I'm trying to get finished early.


----------



## mellllly

HannahGraceee said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> yeh its about 1hour away - were both in hampshire.
> 
> & Unfair you live so close to southampton, i love shopping there!
> 
> Southampton seems like ages away (only bout 20/25mins ish), I can never be bothered to drive there so I dont really make the most of it!Click to expand...
> 
> I would go there all the time, but i guess its like me going to ready, takes like 30 mins so i hardly go there cos i have to get the train :(:cry:
> 
> & I was thinking do you no where you live in gosport, if you ever wanna go to portsmouth and you just go over that river thing? or so you have to go all the way round :rofl:?
> 
> Im going to southampton a little after the babys born to go shopping and get my sisters prom dress :) xClick to expand...

Yeh I go to POrtsmouth all the time, I used to work in Barratts shoe shop a few years ago (closed now)

Pompey is the clubbing spot for us as Gosport offers Sweet F.A
You know Gunwhard Quays?? Love it, Jongleurs clubbing - GET IN cheesy music all the way haha!

The little 'river thing' /harbour :rofl: has a passanger ferry which runs every 15 mins, just park up in Gosport and then get the good old ferry over!


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm gone to my appt ........ ttyl
take care
:hugs:


----------



## mellllly

Go JeffsWife LOL!

Oh yeah - and a curry is a spicy dish like an indian - Vindaloo, or Chicken tikka massalla etc.
Or a chinese - chicken in curry sauce


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies, 

Im feeling soooo sick today! 
And am now getting very scared bout being a mummy!
To top things off the washing machine and fridge freezer my sister gave me for my flat arent working!! F-ing Brilliant!!!! xx


----------



## mellllly

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> Im feeling soooo sick today!
> And am now getting very scared bout being a mummy!
> To top things off the washing machine and fridge freezer my sister gave me for my flat arent working!! F-ing Brilliant!!!! xx

Aww hun! :hugs:

It never rains, it pours!
(My nan says that haha)


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol i agree with her!!

I cant be bothered with all the hassle of moving now its to much i just want my flat done and my pregnancy over!!! Never works out the way you want tho does it!! Dammit lol! xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning Gorgeous mummies to be :happydance:

Another lush day i should go out but living in the sticks I cant just go for a walk the roads too dangerous so i would have to drive first just to get anywhere!! 

Got my shopping delivered this morning hmmmm now got lots of food xx how is everyone today, still trying to evict your babies ?

xX


----------



## mellllly

Only a couple of weeks to go Jackie!!

MMM Food - Im hungry!! Fajitas for dinner tonight - YUM YUM!


----------



## mz_jackie86

ohhh im hungry now lol....i lurve fajitas!!

well off down the flat again....by girls xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

oh i want fajitas, just had to oranges hmmm ...... watching loose women .. god help me i need to get out in the sunshine :blush: see you later jackie x


----------



## mellllly

I cant make up my mnd if I want BBQ or Mexican Style sauce!?
I am thinking the Mexican - spicy and all that LOL!


----------



## kellysays2u

lol i just had to read over 40 pages to keep up with you girlies. That took me two days to do and there just kept being more and more and more lol. Hunter and I got stuff for our non-existant apartment yesterday we now have baking pans and what not and all our utensils. Other then that I haven't been up to a whole lot. Got my haircut yesterday though. I like it much better now. 

Huge congrats to SS. 
Jeffswife I hope everything starts hurrying up for you. Thats crap the doctors wont do anything for you. 
Chel I am so happy that amy is home. She is such a gorgeous strong little girl. 
Umm now I am forgetting everything...

How are you all?


----------



## MelanieSweets

hehehe melllllly i reckon you should go for the mexican and then get some chilli sauce to go with it :rofl: that should help little beaneo along .. 

Aww bless you kelly i know exactly how you feel some of our april mummies sure can type i spend most my time catching up on what they've been gossiping about how ru hun ?? x


----------



## nataliecn

Anyone feel like they're going to be the next april mum?!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hey natalie, not me i dont think had alot of BH contactions and people keep saying bump has dropped but I think baby is quite contented in there .. which is good for me, gives me more time to relax xx :sleep:


----------



## navarababe

hey everybody, im not even gonna try catch up lol. 

im sitting at the back door with my laptop, such lovely weather. i started tidying up, i managed to do the dishes and put a wash on until i decided to enjoy the weather lol. 

what u all up to on this wonderful day?


----------



## kellysays2u

I am doing good. Feeling more and more uncomfortable everyday and deffinately ready to get this baby out. Knowing my luck and family history I will probably go until they induce me two weeks later though lol. Anyones baby trying to make its way out?


----------



## Janisdkh

navarababe said:


> hey everybody, im not even gonna try catch up lol.
> 
> im sitting at the back door with my laptop, such lovely weather. i started tidying up, i managed to do the dishes and put a wash on until i decided to enjoy the weather lol.
> 
> what u all up to on this wonderful day?

Im doing good... Got the deit to work a few times in the day so my sugar levels stayed normal but I also didn't do so well and they went high. I was sdo shaky when I woke up and noticed my sugar levels too low. Geez this is so odd. I don't know how people can live like this. 

Today ill be cleaning and hopefully get some sculpting done. I really need to finish some orders people have bought.

Weeee my baby shower is saturday!! :D I am excited.
Glad you got good weather girl. It was soooo warm in the house yesterday we had to turn all the heat off.


----------



## navarababe

nope mines isnt, i thought she was last night, as i was getting pains in my bed last night, but i think ill go overdue lol, just my luck


----------



## danapeter36

you're just like me and Laura, we both think we'll go overdue...
I have had period type pains for around 7 days now but no BH since my last ordeal and it makes me feel like it wont happen for ages!


----------



## navarababe

i jsut want it to happen soon, i wanna be able to enjoy my daughter and this lovely weather instaead of being stuck in house everyday cause its to sore to walk long distances or because i waddle lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

got two pinapples for after dinner :) x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls, 

had to get out the flat its doin ma head in not having everythin done and now everythin breaking before i even got in there im so pissed off! Seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hows everyone? xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

hmm want to know what i found is really delicious the other day. chocolate dipped pinapple... lol i think i will try anything chocolate covered lately. I dipped apples in chocolate pudding the other day...


----------



## navarababe

hmmm chocolate dipped strawberrys sound nice to me, yummmmmy. im so in the mood for them now lol. What did everyone do today? I sat in the sun with my laptop, and chatted away, then went to shop, now sitting chatting again....oh my im so lazy lol


----------



## danapeter36

Han :(

I ate two pineapples today.
I now have a tummy ache and the runs!!!
Ooops!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ahhh i ate so much pinapple Yumm :):)


----------



## HannahGraceee

i have a tummy ache too, ate a whole pinapple!

but OMG dana you ate TWO! :shock:


----------



## danapeter36

I know...I love it...but now my tummy is off!!!
Sob!


----------



## danapeter36

I know I know!!! It just tasted so good :(
I am prob gonna run out of bog roll now!!!


----------



## navarababe

i cant wait till i start eating all those things, yummmy, i love fruit. But dont dare to go near pineapple just yet. i will soon tho, think im just nervous haha


----------



## navarababe

omg dana u might just go into labour with the TWO pineapples, i didnt think u were meant to eat that much lol, thats bound to kick of labour :happydance:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Do u mean 2 WHOLE pineapples!? 
You really want the baby out aye lol!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol well they shouldnt have been left lying around :(

Honestly I am not sure it will start off labour...and if it does I will be pooing the whole time and its going to be a right mess lmao!

Nah I think pineapple is just similar in effect to raspberry leaf tea and tones the uterus..someone said you'd have to eat seven to have any effect!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol thats the funny thing...

I wasn't doing it to get baby out :(
Me and Han were talking about pineapple ice lollies and I thought mmm could go for that and so I had one pineapple. And then the other just sat there so my sis had a small bit and I had the rest!!!


----------



## navarababe

awww dana, hope ya go into labour soon, u to hannah, i want another april mummie :( but i think its gonna be hannah or dana first :happydance:

This is exciting :)


----------



## chel27

:rofl::rofl::rofl: you all make me laugh wih your pineapple eating :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha, I have had backache all afternoon, but like I say I am sure thats the blooming runs I've had!!!
So girls, a lil tip, have a pineapple a day at the most, dont eat so many that you spend the whole day on the loo!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Chelly my eyes were bigger than my stomach....and the toilet bowl 

Lmao!!!


----------



## navarababe

Lol awww dana, hope ya get better soon :hugs:


----------



## navarababe

Hannah hun, u any closer to labour babe?


----------



## HannahGraceee

ok ive had a walk, pinapple and having a bounce on the ball now! :)


----------



## navarababe

Are these balls worth they're money and wheres the best place to buy one?


----------



## HannahGraceee

im walking the dogs later tonight


----------



## danapeter36

Go in wilkinsons! £3!!!

Han!!! Keep going!!! You can borrow Peter if you need to, I am that desperate to have another baby in this group soon!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> Are these balls worth they're money and wheres the best place to buy one?

i have no idea where i go this one from, got given it, but there just sports balls, you can get them from sports world or jjb or anything like that


----------



## HannahGraceee

i got invited to go to the teen mums class tomo, but ill be the only pregnant one, great - thats why i want to go into labour now!!


----------



## navarababe

kool, might go buy one, see if they're any good.


----------



## danapeter36

Wilkinsons £3 is a good deal but you dont get a pump so you'd need a bicycle pump to blow it up xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Han you'll have your lil GIRL tonight and you can go to the class tomorrow.
SORTED!


----------



## navarababe

aww thanks dana hun, im gonna have a look for one, alot of ppl are using them, it may help with my backache and hip ache :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

no, i DONT wanna go! thats why i wanna go into labour lol


----------



## navarababe

do u really NEED to go hun?


----------



## HannahGraceee

ok my back is killing me!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol u lot make me laugh!! I dnt like pineapples but i like pineapple juice will give it a go as of next week!!
i got some HUGE-MUNGUS space hopper thing lol so ill be pumpin that bad boy up it goes up to like 4 foot high lol!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Oh ok! Lmao!!!
Well I'd ask her kindly to come tomorrow and that way you'll miss it.

Han I can't wait...has Ash been on today? I did think she'd go first but I am thinking u might now!!! We should do a poll haha


----------



## danapeter36

Jax I am laughing imagining you bouncing on a 4ft space hopper!


----------



## navarababe

sprinkles LOTS and LOTS of :dust::dust::dust: on hannah


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> do u really NEED to go hun?

No, i said i would go cos i hate lieing to random people and pretending im busy :|..


----------



## navarababe

maybe it will be better than u think


----------



## danapeter36

Han, give me their number, I'll say I'm your sister and our car broke down and we can't come. I am GREAT at lying on the phone, I do it loads for my job lmao!


----------



## danapeter36

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## navarababe

Lol dana can u do that for me next time i have dentist??


----------



## danapeter36

Sure, I would feel useful! Give me the number and I'll call, I'd enjoy it haha. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

This is so fun!! :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

yer bouncing off of it lol


----------



## navarababe

lol kool, next time ive got it ill give ya the number lol

i hope i pop soon, as my skin is soooo stingy at the mo with the stretching :(


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Lol Chelly my eyes were bigger than my stomach....and the toilet bowl
> 
> Lmao!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: i shall take that thought with me :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol!!! Well Peter called...

He has bought another pineapple for me!

DOH!!!


----------



## danapeter36

I wish I could bounce, it just makes me feel sick!


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Lol!!! Well Peter called...
> 
> He has bought another pineapple for me!
> 
> DOH!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: i bet your eat it as well :rofl::rofl:


----------



## navarababe

LOL u''ll eat it hun :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha not unless I appreciate having stomach cramps which I will mistake for labour!!!

I will make my sister eat it!!!


----------



## mellllly

Hi Ladies!!

Back from the midwife, Still 2/5 engaged and she is ready to go.
She is measuring 40 weeks!! She has had a growth spurt as I went last week and she was measuring 37 weeks (as she was meant to)
MIdwife said she isnt going to be a small one - LOL

I have booked in for next Thursday - even the midwife said if you make it! Eeeek
Have made my birth plan, basically give me anything haha (Im not having an epidural) but the birthing pool is there if I want to use it and no one else is in it.

Had backache all day, went and did some random shopping in asda, have had nearly a whole pineapple today (Dana - think I will stick to 1 and not 2 hehe)
On my third cup of raspberry leaf tea - Got fajitas tonight, gone for BBQ though and not mexican! I want this baby out NOW!!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Can you imagine having the runs during labour?

Yuck!


----------



## danapeter36

Goooooooooooooo Melly!!!


----------



## navarababe

LOL omg yuck dana haha


----------



## HannahGraceee

im going into labour tonight whatever happens, later on im gonna have 30 mins of nipple situlation :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

:happydance: yay gooooo melly hun, hope LO comes out soon.


----------



## mellllly

:rofl:


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: hannah, is there anything else that makes ya go into labour? it cant just be pineapple and bouncin..i heard clove oil or something does it, as long as u dont have lots of it, just a table spoon or something. Not sure if im right lol


----------



## mellllly

I hope so too! SS has had hers so it is only right that my baby girl gets a move on! Haha!


----------



## danapeter36

Yay HAN!!!
Use your breast pump!!! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Melly have u got a text buddy coz we'll need to know if you suddenly go awol!!!


----------



## navarababe

i got the feeling were gonna have someone going into labour 2nite hehe :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Casor oil its just give you the runs to start labour, so dana might be in luck with her runs :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lana I hope you're right!!!
Hannah and Melly the race is on!!!


----------



## navarababe

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> i got the feeling were gonna have someone going into labour 2nite hehe :happydance:

Me! :muaha:


----------



## danapeter36

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I phoned labour ward to see if I can take imodium!!!
They said no!!!


----------



## navarababe

u never know dana, u could be in the race aswell hun :happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

:rofl: Come on Han. Will Marc have sex with you tonight? That would help!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol how would I know tho? The cramps could be poo poo pains!!! Lmao!


----------



## navarababe

noooooooo dont mention sex, i want sex :(


----------



## mellllly

Yeah Lana is my text buddy!

Han - Me first, Its only fair, I got 6 days on you LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

ive been on for 20 mins - and make saw that satement dana, and just looked disgusted.


----------



## navarababe

maybe not dana hun, u never know with this pregnant carry on...:happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Awwwww Han!!!
Well I am going to let Han go first with labour coz she needs to get out of that class thing. Its only fair. xxx


----------



## chel27

omg im sooooooooooooooooo tired lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Yeah Lana is my text buddy!
> 
> Han - Me first, Its only fair, I got 6 days on you LOL

we can both go into labour today, you go in tonight ill wait till the morning? deal? :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Lana!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Aww Chelly that'll be Han tomorrow, all tired coz she's going into labour tonight!


----------



## mellllly

ok deal!

wouldnt it be funny if that actually happened!

Tell marc to be a man and do his duty LOL, He helped put the LO there so now he can help get it out :rofl:


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Aww Chelly that'll be Han tomorrow, all tired coz she's going into labour tonight!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: yay about time we had another april mummy :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## chel27

amy never wants to wake up to eat :rofl: all she does is sleep :rofl: 

listen to this we went to hospital today for amy's ultrasound and we had a car parking ticket that we paid £10 for week when amy was in scbu, well it was running out today so we just got to ticket machine, my OH put the ticket in to raise the barrier and he then done a good deed and gave it to a old lady in car opposite coming in car park  as the lady greatfully drove off with our ticket we hadnt realised the barrier had gone down and we couldnt get out the car park :rofl::rofl:

you see a good deed doesnt always pay off:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol the thought of sex makes me wanna gag!!!

I bet someone random who we wudnt expect goes into labour.....at this rate maymummies will have more than us!


----------



## mz_jackie86

chel27 said:


> amy never wants to wake up to eat :rofl: all she does is sleep :rofl:
> 
> listen to this we went to hospital today for amy's ultrasound and we had a car parking ticket that we paid £10 for week when amy was in scbu, well it was running out today so we just got to ticket machine, my OH put the ticket in to raise the barrier and he then done a good deed and gave it to a old lady in car opposite coming in car park  as the lady greatfully drove off with our ticket we hadnt realised the barrier had gone down and we couldnt get out the car park :rofl::rofl:
> 
> you see a good deed doesnt always pay off:rofl::rofl:

:rofl::muaha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

ok im bouncing to mtv dance :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: u go girl


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:


----------



## mellllly

I forgot to tell you yesterday!!

Was stood in the kitchen and looked out my window and there was a little white van and on the side of it was B.J Champion
:rofl: It tickled me soo much I was actually crying with laughter, Graham was on the phone to his dad at the time and all I could do was point at the van!

They were obviously proud of their name hehe, I dont know what they actaully do


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> I forgot to tell you yesterday!!
> 
> Was stood in the kitchen and looked out my window and there was a little white van and on the side of it was B.J Champion
> :rofl: It tickled me soo much I was actually crying with laughter, Graham was on the phone to his dad at the time and all I could do was point at the van!
> 
> They were obviously proud of their name hehe, I dont know what they actaully do

:rofl: :rofl:

theres this company and the mans name was "someone(Cant remember first name) Gay" 
lol it made me really laugh


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. Melly has to go into labor first and then you can go in tomorow right before the class is supposed to start han. Then the rest of us will have to follow lol. I am off to go see some cute little piglets and then watch as OH hopelessly tries to put a grill together... it is rather funny lol.


----------



## mellllly

I honestly could not stop laughing, even a few hours after I kept giggling about it haha!

Kelly - agreed!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi everyone. I'm back. Appointment went great. I weigh 144lbs. which is good for my height.

I feel so upset. There has been some major drama happen in my family thanks to the Queen of Drama (my mother).:hissy::hissy::hissy::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## navarababe

:hugs: jeffswife u ok hun? x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aww jeffswife...hope ur ok!!! xxxx


----------



## navarababe

Hey jackie, how was ur day hun?


----------



## Janisdkh

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm back. Appointment went great. I weigh 144lbs. which is good for my height.
> 
> I feel so upset. There has been some major drama happen in my family thanks to the Queen of Drama (my mother).:hissy::hissy::hissy::cry::cry::cry:

Im 145! :D I couldnt believe it. What hight are ya? You are tall right? I'm 5'5 :o I hope that's good LOL

Sorry about the drama hun :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ahhh Lana my day SUCKED!!!
My sister has given me a washing machine and fridge freezer which both have broken so ive had to order a new fridge freezer from catalogue and ma mum is guna look at washing machine tomorrow...
And im feeling depressed, i dunno why just like totally miserable! And im getting soooo scared bout being a mum cos i never wanted kids never been interested in them and dnt really have a mothering instinct so im just worried....prob normal to feel this way lol!!!

Hows ur day been hun?? You heard anymore from your ex??? xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Janisdkh said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back. Appointment went great. I weigh 144lbs. which is good for my height.
> 
> I feel so upset. There has been some major drama happen in my family thanks to the Queen of Drama (my mother).:hissy::hissy::hissy::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Im 145! :D I couldnt believe it. What hight are ya? You are tall right? I'm 5'5 :o I hope that's good LOL
> 
> Sorry about the drama hun :(Click to expand...

I'm 5'5"


----------



## Janisdkh

OH!!!!!! LOL ok then now I feel better lmbo! Why did I think you were 5'8 ... Hmmmm bozo me


----------



## JeffsWife07

Thanks girls.:hugs:

I just want to cry my eyes out. 
My little brother (19 y/o) is leaving for North Carolina tomorrow knowing that Marissa can be born anyday now. He missed my wedding and now he is going to miss her birth. When I told DH this and he saw how upset it made me he sent my brother a message on Myspace telling him it was sorry of him to leave right now. The only reason he wants to go right now is because he has a 17 y/o girlfriend he wants to visit. I'm scared he is going to get thrown in jail and he is already on probation.

Anyways, my mother calls up here demanding to talk to DH earlier (we were napping). She starts screaming at him over the phone about threatening my brother and all of this other shit that didn't happen. She is a drama queen.....everything has to be about her. She has to own the spotlight or no one is happy around her. 

She has upset me so bad I don't even won't her around our daughter when she is born much less be at the birth. So, now I'm just setting around crying and wishing people in my family were not so stupid.:hissy::hissy::hissy::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Janisdkh said:


> OH!!!!!! LOL ok then now I feel better lmbo! Why did I think you were 5'8 ... Hmmmm bozo me

Wish I was 5'8".......maybe with heels on but haven't been able to wear them for a while now.:blush:


----------



## navarababe

awwww jackie hun :hugs: hope ur 2moro is a better day than today 

Jeffswife07 lots of :hugs: coming ur way xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww hun, thats so unfair of your mum your OH was just thinking of you.
Try pay her no mind she is getting what she wants by you being upset and you have more important things to think of than her being inconsiderate to you....

xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

I had a very bad pain in right side today, different to usual BH - which are painless, and different to the infectiony pains I was off with yesterday. It made me breath heavy and walk funny cos it was hurting, felt like it was hard to sit down aswell. Can't describe the pain really but made me say jesus i want an epidural if labour is like this! But it lasted for around 15 mins and hasn't come back since....any ideas anyone? 

Jeffswife, sorry your having troubles, people don't realise how sensitive we are when PG and least of all a brother, who is male! Don't fall out with your mum though hopefully, cos that's hard but wish you lots of smiles! 

By the way cos noone in April buddies would know apart from my Pingu girlies, I actually got put back 3 weeks at my dating scan. First due date was 6th April! 17 days time!
--They reckon I caught 7 days before period was due? 
--But yet where their dates put me at conceiving it took 28 days to show positive???? ( I did tests all inbetween this and were NEG)
--Surely should have shown 2 weeks after? 

Any advice/info/randomness on this thought would be great :)

Boo has grown right for the later date of 26th, but hey ho you never know I may go early as first date suggested !


----------



## kellysays2u

ahhh what is happening! I keep getting these pains maybe around every ten minutes or well maybe not quite pains but tightenings and there uncomfortable and kinda takes my breath away from being that way! I feel like I have to go number 2 but nothing happens when I go to try. Someone tell me I am not in labor I am not ready yet you all have to go first!


----------



## Janisdkh

JeffsWife07 said:


> Thanks girls.:hugs:
> 
> I just want to cry my eyes out.
> My little brother (19 y/o) is leaving for North Carolina tomorrow knowing that Marissa can be born anyday now. He missed my wedding and now he is going to miss her birth. When I told DH this and he saw how upset it made me he sent my brother a message on Myspace telling him it was sorry of him to leave right now. The only reason he wants to go right now is because he has a 17 y/o girlfriend he wants to visit. I'm scared he is going to get thrown in jail and he is already on probation.
> 
> Anyways, my mother calls up here demanding to talk to DH earlier (we were napping). She starts screaming at him over the phone about threatening my brother and all of this other shit that didn't happen. She is a drama queen.....everything has to be about her. She has to own the spotlight or no one is happy around her.
> 
> She has upset me so bad I don't even won't her around our daughter when she is born much less be at the birth. So, now I'm just setting around crying and wishing people in my family were not so stupid.:hissy::hissy::hissy::cry::cry::cry:

Omg I am so sorry :( Why are people so inconsiderate. I don't understand. I am really sorry you are feeling this way. Your mother needs to back down. She sounds like an aunt of mine that always blows things out of proportion....Major drama queen. Everything ends up being about her and being her business when it has nothing to do with her. People like that make me nuts. I am sorry again and biggggggggggggggggggg belly hugs


----------



## Janisdkh

kellysays2u said:


> ahhh what is happening! I keep getting these pains maybe around every ten minutes or well maybe not quite pains but tightenings and there uncomfortable and kinda takes my breath away from being that way! I feel like I have to go number 2 but nothing happens when I go to try. Someone tell me I am not in labor I am not ready yet you all have to go first!


How uncomfy? Hmm wow never know but could be progress wooooot! 37 is good to go babes.


----------



## JeffsWife07

3 weeks back??? wow why did they do that??? maybe LO is just going to be a lil on the small side hun. If you were testing then you obviously knew when you O'd.....stick with your dates hun.

thanks for the advice.:hugs:


----------



## JeffsWife07

kellysays2u said:


> ahhh what is happening! I keep getting these pains maybe around every ten minutes or well maybe not quite pains but tightenings and there uncomfortable and kinda takes my breath away from being that way! I feel like I have to go number 2 but nothing happens when I go to try. Someone tell me I am not in labor I am not ready yet you all have to go first!

sounds like the start of something hun.....:hugs:
lay down on your side for an hour and see if they ease up any......if not or if they get worse you might want to call L&D.....GL


----------



## mellllly

:hugs: for everyone


----------



## Janisdkh

Wow I really don't know. I know some babies are smaller but putting you back that many weeks isnt it chancing things considering what if your 1st dates were correct... Imagine going wayyyyy over your due date. Hmm I would talk to someone. Or it could just be that you were caught before your period. It is know to happen. Which is what i think happend to me. My dates don't add up.. I should be about 36-37 weeks from last period. but I was put back. If you know when you ovulated and concieved that will help and you should let them know.


----------



## navarababe

:hugs: for everyone and :dust: for people who wanna go into labour :happydance:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Na i only know my cycles were every 30-32 days, pretty regular seens as i was on pill for years. But then as stated in long post before, they put me back 3 weeks! 
so 12 week scan showed 9 week
then 20 showed 20.

so don't know really!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Owwwwwwww i dont wanna be pregnant anymore but i also am not ready for this baby lol!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

sammielouize said:


> Na i only know my cycles were every 30-32 days, pretty regular seens as i was on pill for years. But then as stated in long post before, they put me back 3 weeks!
> so 12 week scan showed 9 week
> then 20 showed 20.
> 
> so don't know really!!

Considering 20 was 20 on the scan they should maybe keep your reg dates. It is possible you just have a smaller baby.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I added stuff to ebay :):) links on buy swap sell section :):) x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey ladies 

I hope you are all okay.. you crazy pineapple eating ball bouncing sex maniacs :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I've spent the whole day cleaning/washing/ironing and watching dvds with my little sis.. got constant back and period style cramps like usual. 

I was watching Portland babies earlier and I have now decided that my little princess can stay put FOREVER!! 

I am PETRIFIED by the thought of labour now. I watched a woman have an epidural put in.. and they had to re site it.. I was nearly sick!! 

I am so scared that they are going to tell me at the scan tomorrow I am having a MASSIVE baby.. and then when I do end up going into labour I won't be able to get her out and then they will need to chop me open and stick needles in me!

Yeah baby is just staying put forever. I'm not good with pain. and I am DEFINITELY not good with needles :cry::cry:

Han I finally allow you to win all the battles if you want to.. I'm hiding under my duvet hoping labour doesn't come for the next few weeks!! :nope::nope:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I hope you are all okay.. you crazy pineapple eating ball bouncing sex maniacs :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I've spent the whole day cleaning/washing/ironing and watching dvds with my little sis.. got constant back and period style cramps like usual.
> 
> I was watching Portland babies earlier and I have now decided that my little princess can stay put FOREVER!!
> 
> I am PETRIFIED by the thought of labour now. I watched a woman have an epidural put in.. and they had to re site it.. I was nearly sick!!
> 
> I am so scared that they are going to tell me at the scan tomorrow I am having a MASSIVE baby.. and then when I do end up going into labour I won't be able to get her out and then they will need to chop me open and stick needles in me!
> 
> Yeah baby is just staying put forever. I'm not good with pain. and I am DEFINITELY not good with needles :cry::cry:
> 
> Han I finally allow you to win all the battles if you want to.. I'm hiding under my duvet hoping labour doesn't come for the next few weeks!! :nope::nope:
> 
> xx

:rofl:

Im sure im going tonight :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I hope you are all okay.. you crazy pineapple eating ball bouncing sex maniacs :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I've spent the whole day cleaning/washing/ironing and watching dvds with my little sis.. got constant back and period style cramps like usual.
> 
> I was watching Portland babies earlier and I have now decided that my little princess can stay put FOREVER!!
> 
> I am PETRIFIED by the thought of labour now. I watched a woman have an epidural put in.. and they had to re site it.. I was nearly sick!!
> 
> I am so scared that they are going to tell me at the scan tomorrow I am having a MASSIVE baby.. and then when I do end up going into labour I won't be able to get her out and then they will need to chop me open and stick needles in me!
> 
> Yeah baby is just staying put forever. I'm not good with pain. and I am DEFINITELY not good with needles :cry::cry:
> 
> Han I finally allow you to win all the battles if you want to.. I'm hiding under my duvet hoping labour doesn't come for the next few weeks!! :nope::nope:
> 
> xx



Awww Hun!!!

My theory is to build it up to be the scariest most painful thing in the world then it wont actually be so bad when it does come!!! x


----------



## kellysays2u

ugh hannah i might be with you there. these hurt and not even lying on my side helps but there not getting any closer together. just tightening every ten minutes or so maybe a little longer... OH is extremely happy wanting it to be labor i on the other hand am scared crapless I dont want baby out yet.


----------



## kellysays2u

and now i feel pukey too


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I wish you all the labour dust in the world

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:​
And by all means help yourself to my share.. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:​
Just make sure you have time to keep talking to me and all the other April mummies once baby is here :cloud9:

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

uh-oh maybe we guna have afew mummas tonight......oooohhhhhh!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I hope you are all okay.. you crazy pineapple eating ball bouncing sex maniacs :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I've spent the whole day cleaning/washing/ironing and watching dvds with my little sis.. got constant back and period style cramps like usual.
> 
> I was watching Portland babies earlier and I have now decided that my little princess can stay put FOREVER!!
> 
> I am PETRIFIED by the thought of labour now. I watched a woman have an epidural put in.. and they had to re site it.. I was nearly sick!!
> 
> I am so scared that they are going to tell me at the scan tomorrow I am having a MASSIVE baby.. and then when I do end up going into labour I won't be able to get her out and then they will need to chop me open and stick needles in me!
> 
> Yeah baby is just staying put forever. I'm not good with pain. and I am DEFINITELY not good with needles :cry::cry:
> 
> Han I finally allow you to win all the battles if you want to.. I'm hiding under my duvet hoping labour doesn't come for the next few weeks!! :nope::nope:
> 
> xx

I read over exerting will put you into labour.. I might do another nesting for 2 days after I turn 37 weeks lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

i feel like im gonna be sick, and tightnering and some pains, im gonna walk the dogs after dinner to make sure this is it! :rofl: :)


----------



## navarababe

yay LOTS of :dust: for u's lot.

i pray for a april mummy 2nite :)


----------



## jenny_wren

bah bloody mw!!
got my old one back :hissy:
and now ive got to go BACK
to the sodding hospital tomorrow
for more tests :dohh:
lots of protein in my wee
and my bp rocketed!
you never know they might
induce my while im there!
:rofl:

went round my mums today
and spent an hour in tears!
:rofl:
hormones!! :hissy:

and yay girlies ....
lets get some babies tonight!
that would cheer me up no end!​


----------



## mz_jackie86

ok this might sound stupid but does your whole stomach tighten??? and does it feel harder? cos i havent had a single one so im clueless!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Come on Hanys baby :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Everyone keeps telling me to calm down and not to do so much house work but I don't feel like I've done a lot.. most of it is baby related.. like getting the last few loads of washing done and ironed and put away. 

I'll end up going over due anyway. And then give birth to a toddler probably!!

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

You never no Jenny u could be the next one tomorrow lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

Oh boy!!! We might be having some April babies tonight.:happydance:

Girls ~ the one thing I did the other day that put me into labor was clean out the car.....armor all the inside of it......vaccum it....you will be surprised how tired you get but before we finished cleaning the car the pains had already started then I just stayed on my feet keeping busy with laundry, housework and cooking.

GL everyone


----------



## kellysays2u

My whole stomach tightens it kinda starts at the bottom then works its way up... its uncomfy as hell. I am very upset with whoever said we were all gonna go at once. Hannah looks like it might be us tonight.


----------



## jenny_wren

mz_jackie86 said:


> You never no Jenny u could be the next one tomorrow lol

:rofl:
doubt it but would be nice
i could have her on mothers day!
:cloud9:

x​


----------



## mz_jackie86

I thought movin house would of broughtmine on but NOPE so its defo guna be late!! xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

jenny_wren said:


> bah bloody mw!!
> got my old one back :hissy:
> and now ive got to go BACK
> to the sodding hospital tomorrow
> for more tests :dohh:
> lots of protein in my wee
> and my bp rocketed!
> you never know they might
> induce my while im there!
> :rofl:​


Jenny ~ they very well could go ahead and induce you if they can't get the BP down.
I hope your BP is good but I also hope you get your LO tomorrow.:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Janisdkh

Wooot I pray someone goes tonight. Ill be checking back like a hawk. But for now im off to make roasted chicken and clean. Hugsssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## jenny_wren

JeffsWife07 said:


> Jenny ~ they very well could go ahead and induce you if they can't get the BP down.
> I hope your BP is good but I also hope you get your LO tomorrow.:happydance::hugs:

137/93 
:hissy:
with two + of protein!

i'd be quite happy for them to induce me tbh
have my lo by the beginning of next week
ha getting my hopes up now! :blush:
im so tired of being pregnant :rofl:

xx​


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm not going unless my water breaks which I don't see that happening.
:blush:


----------



## JeffsWife07

jenny_wren said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> Jenny ~ they very well could go ahead and induce you if they can't get the BP down.
> I hope your BP is good but I also hope you get your LO tomorrow.:happydance::hugs:
> 
> 137/93
> :hissy:
> with two + of protein!
> 
> i'd be quite happy for them to induce me tbh
> have my lo by the beginning of next week
> ha getting my hopes up now! :blush:
> im so tired of being pregnant :rofl:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

yeah, 137/93 is elevated but at least it's not 160.
I know for a fact at 160 they would go ahead and induce you.
hope everything works out for you hun.:hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Come on everyone elses babies!! 
Time for you to come (if allowed by mummy of course)
:dust:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

JeffsWife07 said:


> yeah, 137/93 is elevated but at least it's not 160.
> I know for a fact at 160 they would go ahead and induce you.
> hope everything works out for you hun.:hugs:

:hugs:

its the bottom one they dont like
with me for some reason
if it goes over 90 they send me
to the hospital i should have 
gone tonight really but tomorrow
will do :blush:
lets get the top one up and we
can get a baby then :rofl:

xx​


----------



## JeffsWife07

Jenny ~:rofl:
get that blood pumping big time before you go in tomorrow.
:hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

JeffsWife07 said:


> Jenny ~:rofl:
> get that blood pumping big time before you go in tomorrow.
> :hugs:

:rofl:
im sure i can think of a few ways!!
oh's gonna love me :blush:

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

Now its just constant pain with hightening ever 7 minutes or so... anyone know if i consider the contractions 7 minutes apart or have they stopped?


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> 137/93
> :hissy:
> with two + of protein!
> 
> 
> xx[/CENTER]


with bp that high and +2 protein i would of thought they would of kept you in hospital and kept an eye on it and also do pre eclamptic blood tests!!! make sure you get it checked tomorrow hun. xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

kellysays2u said:


> Now its just constant pain with hightening ever 7 minutes or so... anyone know if i consider the contractions 7 minutes apart or have they stopped?

don't think it should be constant pains hun.......call L & D and see what the nurse says.:hugs:

Jenny ~ :rofl: you bad, bad girl. Chel is right.....they should check for pre-eclampsia.

Chel ~ hi hun :hugs: how r u today? did Amy have her scan?


----------



## navarababe

anyone in labour yet?????? Im crossing everything i got here that someone does :happydance:


----------



## JeffsWife07

does non-progressive labor count???:blush:


----------



## jms895

Labour :dust: to all you lot who need it! :hugs:

No more signs of anyone popping? :D


----------



## chel27

JeffsWife07 said:


> Chel ~ hi hun :hugs: how r u today? did Amy have her scan?


hi ya hun im good today thank you, how are you???

yes amy had her scan, thank you for asking  and they said that her hips are in place and the consultant will write in few weeks, so im thinking all is ok.


----------



## JeffsWife07

chel27 said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> Chel ~ hi hun :hugs: how r u today? did Amy have her scan?
> 
> 
> hi ya hun im good today thank you, how are you???
> 
> yes amy had her scan, thank you for asking  and they said that her hips are in place and the consultant will write in few weeks, so im thinking all is ok.Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
that is wonderful news hun:hugs:

I'm ok.....having pains but my water is still intact


----------



## JeffsWife07

Dinner is ready.......DS and I are going to settle down in front of the tv and eat cheeseburgers & french fries....bbl8r

:hug:


----------



## chel27

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
that is wonderful news hun:hugs:

I'm ok.....having pains but my water is still intact[/QUOTE]


thanks hun xx think shes testing out her lungs at the moment :rofl:

awwww hun by the sounds of it your bubba wont be to far away :happydance:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Im sooooo hungry!!! Ma mum cookin a roast themed dinner lol!

I need munch!!


----------



## jenny_wren

chel27 said:


> with bp that high and +2 protein i would of thought they would of kept you in hospital and kept an eye on it and also do pre eclamptic blood tests!!! make sure you get it checked tomorrow hun. xxx

ive done soooo many of
those blood tests its untrue!
and they all come back clear!
:dohh:
they dont actually know whats
wrong with me ...
they toke some blood of me
today so tomorrow ill find out
what they say ...

but thankyou :hugs:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i want my ebay items to sell :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

What you sellin Hannah??


----------



## Janisdkh

HannahGraceee said:


> i want my ebay items to sell :(

Im gonna go check them out :) I know how you feel. I posted there a bit ago showing people I paint childrens awall art and can copy any room theme and can copy a character perfectly but no one in the forum wanted me :( *cries* lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

its only random things like

angel sounds doppler -

Eyelash tinting kit

eyelash perming kit

and a random hoodie lol i just wanna get rid of them lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Why u sellin the eyelash stuff, you could make some pennies!!

I kept all ma beauty stuff its always good to make few quid! x


----------



## danapeter36

I feel very sick tonight :(
And my back is seizing up :(

I feel off. I am going to bed :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Why u sellin the eyelash stuff, you could make some pennies!!
> 
> I kept all ma beauty stuff its always good to make few quid! x

ive never ever used it, it was surposed to be for my level 2 beauty stuff, but just before we started learning how to do it, i got kicked out and moved to level 1, so i know how to do it lol


----------



## Janisdkh

HUgs dana I hope you feel better girlie


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww ok, u not gunna go back and do it eventually?

Hope u feel better Dana! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

yay! i have a bid on one of my items! :) x


----------



## danapeter36

Thanks girls! Off to bed, I feel really strange tonight. I reckn it was all the pineapple bet I've made myself ill! Plus I had 3 x raspberry leaf tea drinks today. Probably made my tummy sore!
Love y'all xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Awww ok, u not gunna go back and do it eventually?
> 
> Hope u feel better Dana! xx

dont think so, by the time i go back ill have to pay for the course. maybe in a few years.


----------



## mz_jackie86

If your not working you wont have to pay for it hun!

Im glad i dnt do it now tho i done it for five years and it is DRAINING lol!! xx


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> ive done soooo many of
> those blood tests its untrue!
> and they all come back clear!
> :dohh:
> they dont actually know whats
> wrong with me ...
> they toke some blood of me
> today so tomorrow ill find out
> what they say ...
> 
> but thankyou :hugs:
> 
> xx[/CENTER]


ohhhh i see well they are bloody useless then if they cant find out whats wrong, either way they should induce you as your bp is creeping up way to high!!! can be dangerous if it goes up much higher xxx


----------



## Janisdkh

chel27 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> ive done soooo many of
> those blood tests its untrue!
> and they all come back clear!
> :dohh:
> they dont actually know whats
> wrong with me ...
> they toke some blood of me
> today so tomorrow ill find out
> what they say ...
> 
> but thankyou :hugs:
> 
> xx[/CENTER]
> 
> 
> ohhhh i see well they are bloody useless then if they cant find out whats wrong, either way they should induce you as your bp is creeping up way to high!!! can be dangerous if it goes up much higher xxxClick to expand...

Yep I totally agree


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girls


----------



## mz_jackie86

Right girls im off for the night think i gunna warm up a bath!!!

Night xxxxx


----------



## chel27

night jackie hun xxx

dana i hope you feel alot better after good nights sleep hun xx massive hugs to you xxx


anyone else about?


----------



## jenny_wren

chel27 said:


> ohhhh i see well they are bloody useless then if they cant find out whats wrong, either way they should induce you as your bp is creeping up way to high!!! can be dangerous if it goes up much higher xxx


i agree! ... im hoping they book me
in for next week ... and yep they
are bloody useless lol but atleast
i know bubbies fine where they've
monitored her so much :happydance:

xxx​


----------



## navarababe

Glad everything with bubs is ok jenny hun, hope they actually manage to tell u what is wrong etc. :hugs:

Hey han, hows the labour starting process going? :dust:

Jackie, enjoy ur bath hun :)

Chel, hey hun, hows u n amy getting on at home now? :happydance:

Dana get better soon babe, LOTS of :hugs: xx


----------



## Janisdkh

Ok dinne ris just about rdy and my tooth is killing me. My face hurts sooo bad. I want to pop my left eyeball out. I really need to see a dentist but cant. Tylenol isnt working today for me :( I cant skip my dinner I need to eat or my sugar will go too low :( :( Damn diabetes. AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not a good evening for me at all today.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girls

Having mild contractions i think.


----------



## mz_jackie86

Uh ohhhhh what do they feel like??? x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya Girls
> 
> Having mild contractions i think.


how exciting :happydance::happydance: come on han push that baby out :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

ffs!
The day i could pretionally go in to labour, i lose my phone, i cant find it anywhere, and its on silent cos marc kept txting me i was trying to sleep yesterday


----------



## kellysays2u

lol han i am having that kind of a day to... the one time anything happens is the one time I cant seem to get ahold of ANYONE. Although my friend katie would be able to see her before going back to school in rhode island so that would be kinda nice. I am reading up on accupressure to start labor... I had a contraction while doing the one between the pointer finger and thumb but that might have to because i was do one then anyways... You should try it han.


----------



## hayley x

ah wow thats so exciting!! im jealous!! xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

ne news????????????


----------



## katycam

oooh everyone is getting niggles tonight :)


----------



## mummy to be

Ohhhh hannah!!!! Hope your ok... Pleasae try and updated us when you can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink_cabbage

I just got in bed and there was a hairgrip at the bottom of the sheets, touching my feet... It took me ages to work out what it was, and even longer to be arsed to move to get it! 

Oooh, did I hear someone say Han was having contractions??? I'm too excited!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Han?? How you feeling girl???


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh my gosh.. Han how dare you tell us you are having mild contractions and then just leave!! 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust:​
I went to bed last night feeling crampy and sick. 
Fun times.. 

Hospital appointment today at 10:40, I've got another scan, & they will check her growth again.. and then a consultant appointment.

A part of me really wants to meet my baby now.. another part of me is so so scared (hence the emotional irrational outburst last night haha) 

I think it would be so cute to have baby on Mothers Day! :cloud9:

Come on April Babies!!!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Great one, had them all night, woke up this morning, nothing :|. :hissy: FFS!


----------



## lyndsey3010

morning girls!

I am off to see my cousin today, she lives about 45 mins from me and haven't seen her for ages, lots of time to chat, moan, whinge and put the world to rights, I can't wait!!

Boooo for the non progress Han. Must be so frustrating getting false alarms, guess that is the good thing with having no signs of anything happen whatsoever!

Chel - great news that the scan didnt pick up anything on amy's hips, thats fabulous!

Ash - hope it all goes well today

Sorry haven't read back too far so apologies if I have missed anything. Oh and Jeffswife, massive hugs to you, what an awful situation. I have similar issues sort of with my family at the moment, my cousin is going to hear all about it to save you girls getting an ear bashing!!

Have a lovely day everyone
XX


----------



## navarababe

Morning girls how are u all?

More :dust: for ya hannah, we'll keep trying till ya get there lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

im gonna have another pinapple in a min :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I cant bealive only NINE*TEEN!* days to go!! :) :happydance:


----------



## navarababe

not long now then hun :) it will fly in :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just had a bar of white chocolate ;) :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Han you should be eating hot curries, I am not sure chocolate has the same effect lol.

Aw bless, hun I was certain I would come on here and you would have had baby!!! Grrr


----------



## HannahGraceee

i know it sucks! 

Does any one know if a sore throat is a sign of labour? :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

lol not sure hun, i googled it but didnt really tell me much apart from it might be a cold. That was all


----------



## jenny_wren

ive got a sore throat too !
but mines from sneezing and 
coughing .. hayfever ... :blush:

no babies? lol

xxx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

ive had a really bad sore throat for ages :(:cry: like when i used to smoke, but i havent in ages, but it might be i was behind these ignorant people smoking away and all the smoke was blowing back into my face :sick:


----------



## navarababe

awww hun :hugs: 

I dont smoke in publoc really, and if i NEED to, ill stand away from everyone else, as smoke doesnt smell nice for non smokers and its not very fair to other people.


----------



## jenny_wren

some stupid moose was doing that
in the car next to me at school
yesterday ....

farnboroughs full of idiots i swear!


:rofl:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

navarababe said:


> awww hun :hugs:
> 
> I dont smoke in publoc really, and if i NEED to, ill stand away from everyone else, as smoke doesnt smell nice for non smokers and its not very fair to other people.

unless im in a car i wont
i get enough looks as it is

:rofl:

nothing worse than a pregnant
woman with a fag in her mouth
especially if she has a BUMP!

xx​


----------



## navarababe

i know, its horrible. ive seen hundreds of teens with big bumps and walking down the street with it hanging out and a fag hanging out there mouth and them shouting :( GRRRRRR


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> some stupid moose was doing that
> in the car next to me at school
> yesterday ....
> 
> *farnboroughs full of idiots i swear!*
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​

Ha Defo!

But the funny thing is, they turned around, saw i was pregnant and still carried on!

Ohh jenny! - the teen mums class rang me yesterday and asked me to go down and get you too come too! :dohh:
im not going tho.


----------



## jenny_wren

they asked for me to go!!
i got a hosp app in a min anyways
plus i cant be bothered with
screaming toddlers atm 
rather have my own screaming
small thing!

:rofl:

you should have stod there
coughing and stroking the
bump :rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> they asked for me to go!!
> i got a hosp app in a min anyways
> plus i cant be bothered with
> screaming toddlers atm
> rather have my own screaming
> small thing!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> you should have stod there
> coughing and stroking the
> bump :rofl:
> 
> xx​

Dont worry i knew you wouldnt wanna go, cos i cant be arse so i doubt you can, i said you were in hospital for high blood pressure, its half true right? 

i did cough really loudly :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

half true yea
im in and out of it for high bp
so technically you're not lying!

:rofl:

i'd rather stay at home
in my pjs eating food 
in the bath! :cloud9:

dont think you can go in
your pjs can you?!?!
ive even been going out
in public wearing them

:rofl::blush:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Im just gonna be in my PJS all day! :) eating pinapple x


----------



## HannahGraceee

i love willy and grace lol


----------



## danapeter36

Anyone else got jaw pain???
I called lw because I have had a dislocated jaw for days its clicking all the time. I found out my body is preparing for labour and this can even effect my jaw.
Ouchie.

Anyone else got this?


----------



## navarababe

nope i just get toothache lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

ok i started on the pinapple and today i just dont have the heart to eat a whole one


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hahahahahahahaha.. 

Jezza Kyle SOOO funny... the couple was on the other week, who the F says they are dying when they aren't.. what a SICKO!

I feel like rubbish today, I feel like I should just stay in bed all day but I can't :cry:

I have swollen sausage fingers today.. it feels SO weird :rofl:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Anyone else got jaw pain???
> I called lw because I have had a dislocated jaw for days its clicking all the time. I found out my body is preparing for labour and this can even effect my jaw.
> Ouchie.
> 
> Anyone else got this?

i did a couple of weeks back
but i think that was do with
the ear infections i had ...
strange ... :dohh:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi ashhy...

i feel so tired today, hopefully my bodys making me sleep, so it can get ready for labour maybe :blush: :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Everything is a labour sign these days :rofl::rofl::rofl:

It would make sense though, we knacker out our bodies with all the nesting and our bodies are like WOAHHH slow down fool... sleep times :sleep::sleep:

I now have to try and find something to wear to the hospital that won't cause me to pass out.. why they insist on making it so hot I do not know! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

I am always hot these days!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i think im losing loads of my plug, cos last few times ive been for a week, i wipe and have to wipe like 3 times, cos every time i wipe its like ive sneezed 10 times in the tissue!!


----------



## mellllly

Morning Ladies!! I had a lay in today and just got up.
Still no babies - Grrr!
I thought it was going to be last night! Was having pains every 20 mins for about 30secs for a good couple of hours, And then they got further apart - dammit!

Still got backache today and my thighs are really hurting at the top!

How is everyone?
Han - Does eating too much pineapple give you a sore throat?? x


----------



## danapeter36

Han dont tease me, please just go into labour, pretty please!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Come on babies!!!

:dust::dust::dust:

It is really nice out here in the world.. and the sun is shining.. and you will be just in time for mothers day!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Morning Ladies!! I had a lay in today and just got up.
> Still no babies - Grrr!
> I thought it was going to be last night! Was having pains every 20 mins for about 30secs for a good couple of hours, And then they got further apart - dammit!
> 
> Still got backache today and my thighs are really hurting at the top!
> 
> How is everyone?
> Han - Does eating too much pineapple give you a sore throat?? x

It sucks doesnt it! you think this is the moment and the time!!! and you wake up and your dreams are dashed! :rofl: 


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I dont think so, cos ive only had 1 and a half, and danas had 2 and doesnt have a sore throat :|.. maybe :shrug:


ASH ARE YOU STILL WATCHING JEZZA! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Nooo I put some music on.
I've put it back on now.. Hmmm this couple looks delightful as well :rofl::rofl::muaha:

What is the story??

xx


----------



## danapeter36

No I dont have a sore throat I have a sore bum lmao!

Feeling bit better than yesterday though!!!


----------



## mellllly

LOL Thats true, Just thinking cos pineapple is quite sweet


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Nooo I put some music on.
> I've put it back on now.. Hmmm this couple looks delightful as well :rofl::rofl::muaha:
> 
> What is the story??
> 
> xx

this girl wont let the babys dad see the baby, and the she wants to put her boyfriends name on the birth cefticate, and they have been together for 5 weeks 

she said something well funny a min ago, but i cant remember what! :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Why on earth anyone would go on Jezza is beyond me :rofl::rofl:

These last few weeks are going to be awful I can just tell.. there's a reason whales belong in the sea!!!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i feel so sick!


----------



## danapeter36

Ashy your bump is so petite though!!! Mine is positively whale like!!!
I cannot get out of bed/in the shower/off the sofa without help now...My sister said, very kindly (not) that I look like I ate a beach ball!!! Grrr!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

what is a clearout classed as?..


----------



## danapeter36

I got all upset this morning...

I was thinking some of us will be having our babies VERY soon and I am worried once our babies are a bit older we'll lose contact :(

It made me so sad because even though we haven't met, you girls are so important to me and I love you all and know you all so well. They say 6 months of online messaging can add up to two years in actual physical contact with someone, because you get to be really honest and really learn about one another with no judgement.

So I hope Han has her baby soon so she can open the new April Mummy group and we'll go through being parents together coz I'd go mad without all of you!!!:hug::cry:


----------



## danapeter36

Clearout can be like the runs babexxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> I got all upset this morning...
> 
> I was thinking some of us will be having our babies VERY soon and I am worried once our babies are a bit older we'll lose contact :(
> 
> It made me so sad because even though we haven't met, you girls are so important to me and I love you all and know you all so well. They say 6 months of online messaging can add up to two years in actual physical contact with someone, because you get to be really honest and really learn about one another with no judgement.
> 
> So I hope Han has her baby soon so she can open the new April Mummy group and we'll go through being parents together coz I'd go mad without all of you!!!:hug::cry:

Awwww Dana Your such a cutie!!!! :cloud9::cry: 

Well will all meet up one day anyway hopefully! (Only when i dont look like fat flakey pig! :rofl:) 

I know my boyfriend does get the whole internet relationship thing, like i class you lot better then my actual REAL life friends, i would never tell them some of the things ive told you lot, "Like My minnie smells fishy when i eat fish! :rofl:" my mum was in shock that i told you girls that! :rofl: & i would never ring them up and wind that marc called me a prick :rofl: 

and im glad i have you girls, i know im only 17 but i want mummy friends & i can easy meet some at the teen mums class, but there FORCED onto me. 

dont worry dana, you can never get rid of me cos you have my facebook :rofl: :)


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao!!!
And I know where you live...kinda!!!

Han, my MIL said that if you feel any trickling you should phone labour ward immediately...and practice your breathing!


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Lmao!!!
> And I know where you live...kinda!!!
> 
> Han, my MIL said that if you feel any trickling you should phone labour ward immediately...and practice your breathing!

:| trickling?


----------



## danapeter36

waters, your waters can apparently trickle and not neccesarily gush.


----------



## HannahGraceee

ok :) x


----------



## navarababe

Anyone in labour yet??? :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive told Lana, But

I recently found out(Last week) i have a another niece and i have her msn now so i get to talk to her :):happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

:) Han thats lovely!!!
I love stories like that xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

AHH I hate being pregnant. I thought something was going to happen last night but no its been since about 1 yesterday contractions 10 minutes apart and freaking nothing. Hospital says its just body preparing and to wait till they get 5 minutes apart and then go. These freaking hurt I just want baby. I would go for a walk but then every ten minutes I would have to sit down till it was over and I doubt it would help anyways.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I am going to give birth to a toddler/elephant!!

Had scan.. everything is fine.. like usual. 
However they measured my Girlys stomach.. her stomach is measuring 41 WEEKS AND 5 DAYS!!!!!!! 
She weighs well over 7lb now.
Apparently I can expect to have at least an 8 1/2 pound baby. AT LEAST. 
And if I go overdue.. which they are quite happy for me to do by the regulation 10 days.. I'm looking at closer to 10lb! 

Seriously my bump isn't that huge. I now want this baby out of me because I don't want to give birth to a toddler :cry:

I'm so scared. 

Oh and under new guidelines they had to weigh me today. 2 and a half stone I have put on!!! 
But at least I know at least half a stone of that is baby!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I am going to give birth to a toddler/elephant!!
> 
> Had scan.. everything is fine.. like usual.
> However they measured my Girlys stomach.. her stomach is measuring 41 WEEKS AND 5 DAYS!!!!!!!
> She weighs well over 7lb now.
> Apparently I can expect to have at least an 8 1/2 pound baby. AT LEAST.
> And if I go overdue.. which they are quite happy for me to do by the regulation 10 days.. I'm looking at closer to 10lb!
> 
> Seriously my bump isn't that huge. I now want this baby out of me because I don't want to give birth to a toddler :cry:
> 
> I'm so scared.
> 
> 
> Oh and under new guidelines they had to weigh me today. 2 and a half stone I have put on!!!
> But at least I know at least half a stone of that is baby!!
> 
> xx

Awww dont worry hun!! you body noramlly makes babys that your can handle giving birth too, so im sure your be fine...

I feel like shit! i feel like im gonna be sick, and for 20 mins i felt better so i got dressed so i could go over the road and check the price of something and, suddenly a bad tummy hit me and i had to go for a poo for the 10th time!:blush: :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm so scared I just can't describe to anyone how petrified I am. 
The midwife who saw me after the scan told me she had an over 10lb baby and was in labour start to finish.... 14 MINUTES!!!!!

I was like.. that doesn't make me feel any better :cry:

I just want to know when I'm going to have this baby.. I hate waiting and blubbing all the time like a big hormone! 

Aww Hany.. you are best off staying in bed and watching some dvds and relaxing for once.. you work so blooming hard :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

14 min? :|

i just wanna feel better :( i feel like shit..!!!!


----------



## hayley x

Aww Ash im glad the scan went well, remember the weight is only an estimate so she might not be as big as theyre saying? Was that your last scan or have you got to go again next week?

Ive had absoultely no sign of baby yet and everyone else seems to be getting contractions and stuff :( Although today my bump only takes up half my belly and is tiny :) yayy!!

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Aarghhh i feel sick!!! but all of a sudden i get sudden urges of hunger!


----------



## hayley x

hunger, im always starving, the last day or two i havent been able to stay out the cupboards, its a good job we dont have too much in or I wouldnt get out the house when it comes to labour lol!!

are you managing to eat and keep things down or do you keep being sick?

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i haven't actually been sick yet, just i just dont feel like eating all day then suddenly i do :|..


----------



## danapeter36

I am still feeling sick Han since last night.
Can't shake it :(


----------



## mellllly

Ash, dont worry about it - my girl was estimated at 5lb 5 at 32 weeks so god knows what she is now with another 6 weeks on her!! Her stomach was measuring well above average too!!

When the midwfie measured me yesterday I was measuring at 40 weeks, and even the midwfie said she isnt going to be a small one.

I was on facebook this morning and one of my friends had her little girl yesterday, think she was due on the 22nd March - They have called her Peyton, not heard of that name before!! xx


----------



## danapeter36

Babys tummys often measure big girls, but they are almost always 2lbs out!!!
My MIL has assisted in hundreds of deliveries and some babies predicted at 10lbs are only 7lbs for example!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

it sucks! :(


----------



## danapeter36

Han I can only drink today...really thirsty but its making me feel more sick. I know its that bloomin pineapple :(


----------



## hayley x

I realli want pineapple... just fancy it but I dont drive and have no way of getting any... :(

When i had my last scan my boys tummy was measuring 2 weeks behind :( it was his head tht was big lol, that was onli 1 day behind. If you prepare yourself for a big baby you wont be shocked when its big...thts what im trying to do, but i have some cute newborn things i so hope he manages to fit in them 

Melly... i havent heard of tht name either, sounds kinda cute tho :)

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Han I can only drink today...really thirsty but its making me feel more sick. I know its that bloomin pineapple :(

i had some food and now i feel okish, still a sore throat :(


----------



## mellllly

Yeh the more I say Peyton the more I like it.
Im sticking to Sophie for my Girl though - it wouldn be right changing it now!

I just put new bump pic up - I think I shrunk from last week??
 



Attached Files:







t 37 weeks b.jpg
File size: 93.3 KB
Views: 8









t 38 weeks.jpg
File size: 83.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HannahGraceee

Your bump is so cute!!!!! :cloud9: x


----------



## mellllly

I still feel like a whale!


----------



## kellysays2u

aww melly you have such a cute bump. Baby is probably engaging cause you look like your bump has dropped and is slightly smaller. Such a cute cute bump though. 

BTW girls we NEED to have some april babies the may mummies are already tied with us! This is not right.


----------



## hayley x

Aww it does look a little smaller, maybe she has dropped?? not long to go for you now :D xxx


----------



## mellllly

Yeh maybe - She was still 2/5ths engaged yesterday and thats what she was last week too!

C'Mon April mummies - we have lazy babies!


----------



## hayley x

I dont know how they can tell how much engaged they are, i try to feel and havent got a clue haha!! Maybe she is more engaged than your midwife thought and you'll have her tonight hehe!! xxx


----------



## mellllly

No I have no idea either LOL!
Well I saw the midwife yesterday and the pic was taken today - so perhaps she is now fully engaged and thats what all my pains were about yesterday - you never know!!


----------



## jms895

Melly I had loads of pains when mine fully engaged, it was horrible, hope thats what it was!!

Come on babies!! :dust:


----------



## mellllly

Yours needs to come now!! hehe


----------



## HannahGraceee

its so weird, as soon as have pinapple i get tightenings straight away :|


----------



## danapeter36

Ladies

Have clled labour ward. These pains dont seem to want to go away and they think I am in labour. The nurse scared me, she said get down now. I live 25 miles from my hospital and Peter has to get here then take me there so it takes ages to get there. They always said I would have to go in early.
In bit of pain, so will let Lana or Chel know how its all going. Not convinced its the real thing but I wouldnt know either way.

Speak to you all later!
Love you xxx


----------



## hayley x

Ooooooh Good Luck maybe this really is it for you :D how exiting... will be looking for updates :)

Finalllyyy we may have another April baby wooo!

xx


----------



## navarababe

ohhhh dana good luck hun, please let me know whenever u find out xxx :hugs:


----------



## mellllly

Ohhh Good Luck Dana!!! How exciting!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Dana Good Luck sweetie!! :) x


----------



## Janisdkh

Good luck sweetie!!! I hope all goes well <3


----------



## MelanieSweets

Dana omg !!! xx this could be it, all the luck in the world for you sweetie :hugs: + mwah x 

See what happens go out in the sunshine for 1 day and one of us potentially goes into labour, I should go out all day more often :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Hi April Mummy's... hope you're all keeping well and looking forward to your due month! 

Just wanted to say I'm really sorry to hear about natasja32. It must be the most soul destroying feeling to lose your baby so close to the end (I've only experienced early miscarriage and know how hard that was for us!).... I guess I just hope that I don't ever take our little one for granted - provided it arrives safe and sound!

Take care of yourselves and little ones! 

Love Cath xxxxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Happy Due Date MummyCat, yes it was a bit of a shock to here that about natasja cant believe it ...i think all us april mummies will be thinking of her at this important time. xx Really nice of you to send that post hun xx :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Melanie, no problem for the post..:hugs: it's lovely that Natasja has a wonderful group of people to turn to if she needs some support as I'm sure you'll all be there for her!! xxx


----------



## chel27

hi girls OMG i just read about natasja :cry::cry: i cant imagine how shes feeling xx bless her xx

how are you all? anymore babies yet?


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry:
i cant bealive how sad this it :( 

Do you think what i wrote is ok? i dont wanna hurt any ones feelings?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :cry:
> i cant bealive how sad this it :(
> 
> Do you think what i wrote is ok? i dont wanna hurt any ones feelings?

honey i wouldnt put congratulatins, i would put condolence instead hun xx just my opinion xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

HannahGraceee said:


> :cry:
> i cant bealive how sad this it :(
> 
> Do you think what i wrote is ok? i dont wanna hurt any ones feelings?

Yeh def what chel says huni you not hurting anyone though .... its awkard i know .... poor darling, i feel quite upset ... :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I messaged natasja and she said it was lovely so i think ill just keep it as it is :hugs: xxx


----------



## mellllly

I cant begin to imagine how she is feeling


----------



## JeffsWife07

That is such sad news.:cry:

Has anyone heard from Dana?
How are you feeling Han?
Is anyone in labor yet?


----------



## KelBez

wow.. so sorry to heart about natasja :(


----------



## KelBez

JeffsWife07 said:


> That is such sad news.:cry:
> 
> Has anyone heard from Dana?
> How are you feeling Han?
> Is anyone in labor yet?

not yet, but i wish i were soon enough i hope! lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

any signs???

DH told me to wait until Sunday before we start trying to evict...he will be off for 3 days in a row and said that is the perfect time.


----------



## KelBez

None :(
I had a sharp back pain 2 weeks ago but it never came back. I have dropped a ton tho.


----------



## JeffsWife07

shouldn't be much longer for you either way hun:hugs:

Marissa still has her foot caught in my rib cage but it feels like I have dropped more today.


----------



## HannahGraceee

i think i have like the flu, or the beginings of it i feel like shit :(


----------



## KelBez

not the only one hun... 
I've had an annoying ear ache for 2 days and stuffy nose with watery eyes.. I think it's the weather change. It was soo nice out last few days now it's getting cold again. GAH!


----------



## Janisdkh

I don't even want to post.. I feel so bad for nat. This is just sad :( I can't imagine and my heart cries for her :'(

I will check back on Dana


----------



## hayley x

:( thats so sad I cant believe how cruel life can be... Thinkin of natasja32 and her family xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Janisdkh said:


> I don't even want to post.. I feel so bad for nat. This is just sad :( I can't imagine and my heart cries for her :'(
> 
> I will check back on Dana

Me too, this is awful news. OMG I dont know what to say...Im gutted for her:cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh my gosh.
My whole heart goes out to Natasja :cry:
Her little boy will be looking from Heaven.

..

I hope Dana is okay.. hopefully get an update soon 

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

hi girls how u all today?


----------



## navarababe

ok ty hun. how r u?


----------



## kellysays2u

Aw that is such sad news about natasja... RIP little angel. 

Hoping we here from Dana soon. How is everyone else?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Yeh it is pretty awful, well i think she knows we are all thinking of her and we will be there for her ... how ru today jackie ? God wonder how Dana is getting on, its weird to think i dont live far from her .. x x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Im ok thank you!
So sad to hear the news about natasja's little boy!!! Hope she is going to be ok?
Thats really scared me now!

And Dana could be the next April mum, bless her!!! Hope she is lol!!

I got my new cooker today and new chest of drawers, ordered a new fridge freezer thats cumin tuesday and my bro is guna cum fix my washing machine 2moro so things r looking up!

WHat have u all been up 2? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls


----------



## navarababe

i texted dana, but she hasnt replied yet, funny feeling it might be happening for her :happydance:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awesome jackie sounds like an eventful day !!! xx 
... yeh it scared me too to be honest, just makes you realise things i guess, hopefully we'll hear something from Dana shortly x 


Hey Han, your alrighty? xx hmmm having burgers tonight .... :happydance: woo woo starvin ! x


----------



## chel27

awww i hope dana is ok.....lana have you heard anything from her yet??

gotta tell you guys my OH went to shops today to get a mothers day card for my mum fr me and he came back and it says "to mummy" lol i thought OMG i've gotta send that to her, how embarrasing lol men eh xx


----------



## navarababe

no not yet chel hun :( hope everything is ok x


----------



## jenny_wren

SHIT WHAT HAPPENED GIRLIES?!?!

no baby for me
but the assesment units getting
a nice complaint letter about
them being sent ...
so not in the mood to be 
messed with
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## chel27

i hope everything ok to xx hopefully shes going to be the next april mummy


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> no baby for me
> but the assesment units getting
> a nice complaint letter about
> them being sent ...
> so not in the mood to be
> messed with
> :rofl:
> 
> xx[/CENTER]


why hun? how did your appointent go?


----------



## jenny_wren

bloody woman spoke to me like
i was a two year old
and then accused me of being
a liar and a bloody theif!

they didn't actually monitor me
properly i had to do it myself
whilst they drunk tea
and they toke my bp from my
elbow the stupid woman!

so im not best impressed
i was obviously sent there for
a reason and got made to
feel like two inches tall!

bah rant over!

xx​


----------



## Janisdkh

Popping in to see how Dana is.. No update yet :(
Wow Jenn that is not right at all. I am so sorry :( gotta love ignorant people.
Did they check your cervix at all?


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> awww i hope dana is ok.....lana have you heard anything from her yet??
> 
> gotta tell you guys my OH went to shops today to get a mothers day card for my mum fr me and he came back and it says "to mummy" lol i thought OMG i've gotta send that to her, how embarrasing lol men eh xx

lol lol chel ... 'to mummy' hehe .... 
men and the funny things they do eh ? xx

Hows lil amy? x


----------



## navarababe

whats everyone up to tonight?


----------



## jenny_wren

nope no ones had a look
down there at all so far ...
they just did the usual
urine, bp check and ctg ...

are they meant too?!?!

'to mummy' thats cracked
me right up!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## Janisdkh

Yea you should have had a cervix check :D especially if you had contractions.... 

Darnnnn


----------



## jenny_wren

im just surprised the dozzy
moose didn't kill me
i dont want her touching any
part of me in future
:rofl:
i'd like someone who knows
how to do their job lol
if shes in my labour room
she'll be getting kicked out!!
:rofl:

might mention to the mw
next week maybe she'll have
a peak lol

xx​


----------



## JeffsWife07

jenny_wren said:


> bloody woman spoke to me like
> i was a two year old
> and then accused me of being
> a liar and a bloody theif!
> 
> they didn't actually monitor me
> properly i had to do it myself
> whilst they drunk tea
> and they toke my bp from my
> elbow the stupid woman!
> 
> so im not best impressed
> i was obviously sent there for
> a reason and got made to
> feel like two inches tall!
> 
> bah rant over!
> 
> xx​

Awww hun :hugs:
you need to inform the administrator of how you were treated
these people are suppose to be trained to do their job professionaly and that my dear was not treating you professionaly
Contact someone there and find out how to get in touch with the administrator or write a letter of complaint and address it to the administrator
there was no since in you being treated that way:hugs:
this is the very reason I am getting my Bachelor's to be an administrator and do away with people like that and their lazy level of care

I can't believe your cervix has not been checked....your MW should have checked that
:hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

I hate hospital staff sometimes, they really should sort it out and get some good ones in there!!

Im showing the ex my flat tonight even tho it aint finished but he wants to check it out prob to disapprove of where his child will be brought up lol!!! Really cnt be botheres today....my ass cheek feels like ive let someone kick it all day lol!!! xx


----------



## jenny_wren

bah stupid mws !!!
i'll get her to take a look next
week if im still here ...

and yea ive got an email addy to send
a nice letter to and the womans name
i would do it over the phone
but it upset me so much i would have
just cried at them lol :blush:

tis ok i shall complain and just not
see that one ... theres one there
thats fantastic but shes part time
:hissy:


ass cheeks :rofl:
thats what my front bum
feel like!
like an abused punching bag
:cry:

xx​


----------



## Janisdkh

Kk good I hope she does check. Mine does it when I have concerns and starts this tuesday I think... :D


----------



## JeffsWife07

Jackie ~ I'm sure your flat will be perfect for your LO, no matter what your ex says. At least you have a home for him/her.:hugs:

Any word from Dana yet????????


----------



## navarababe

aww jenny hun, im sorry ur appointment didnt go well :hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

Janisdkh said:


> Kk good I hope she does check. Mine does it when I have concerns and starts this tuesday I think... :D

glad to see some know what
they're doing :rofl:

x​


----------



## mz_jackie86

jenny_wren said:


> bah stupid mws !!!
> i'll get her to take a look next
> week if im still here ...
> 
> and yea ive got an email addy to send
> a nice letter to and the womans name
> i would do it over the phone
> but it upset me so much i would have
> just cried at them lol :blush:
> 
> tis ok i shall complain and just not
> see that one ... theres one there
> thats fantastic but shes part time
> :hissy:
> 
> 
> ass cheeks :rofl:
> thats what my front bum
> feel like!
> like an abused punching bag
> :cry:
> 
> xx​


:rofl: Lol yep got that aswell, and im limpin like a gud un' i f**king LOVE bein pregnant!!!!! NOOOOT! LOL


----------



## JeffsWife07

I've been checked 3 times already......I'm at a loose 1....almost 2cm but only 50% effacement.


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

its worth it right!! LOL

if dana gives birth today
hannahs prediction would
be a day out ...
not bad!!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## mz_jackie86

whats effacement mean lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

mz_jackie86 said:


> whats effacement mean lol

thining of the cervix
since this is not my 1st pregnancy I seem to be thick:blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

omg my predictions wtf, i forgot about them! :rofl:


----------



## Janisdkh

JeffsWife07 said:


> Jackie ~ I'm sure your flat will be perfect for your LO, no matter what your ex says. At least you have a home for him/her.:hugs:
> 
> Any word from Dana yet????????

Wow lucky!!!! I hope I'm dilated come 37 weeks or so. Must be nice to progress on your own...


----------



## navarababe

no word on dana yet, im getting worried :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhhh i see lol im so dense i really shud read up on this pregnancy lark


----------



## JeffsWife07

Janisdkh said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> Jackie ~ I'm sure your flat will be perfect for your LO, no matter what your ex says. At least you have a home for him/her.:hugs:
> 
> Any word from Dana yet????????
> 
> Wow lucky!!!! I hope I'm dilated come 37 weeks or so. Must be nice to progress on your own...Click to expand...

I've been like this since the beginning of March (when they stopped labor) and now I can't seem to dialate anymore but have been in labor for 3 days now.:hissy:


----------



## mz_jackie86

She is prob busy pushing lol....can u imagine....ohhhhh exciting!!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

mz_jackie86 said:


> Ohhhh i see lol im so dense i really shud read up on this pregnancy lark

I was 21 when I gave birth to DS and had no clue about anything.....I think I liked it better that way. So don't feel bad hun......there are many people in this world that don't research pregnancy and have never experienced it before.:hugs:


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> omg my predictions wtf, i forgot about them! :rofl:

I pray to God your prediction is wrong for me hun :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol ok u made me feel better ill keep to my lack of knowledge lol!!1

Wat was ur prediction lol????


----------



## JeffsWife07

April 15th
I've been in nonprogressive labor for 3 days already


----------



## navarababe

i got a message from dana :happydance:

"i have to go back mon to see how i have progressed. my cervix is soft but i also have sum leukocytes in my urine. contractions iregular at mo. Looks like i will have her early next week x x x "


----------



## JeffsWife07

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

is really hard kicks a sign labour can be coming?? :rofl:
they are so hard, feels like theres two of them!!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

could be LO getting in position hun
have you ate anything sugary?


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> i got a message from dana :happydance:
> 
> "i have to go back mon to see how i have progressed. my cervix is soft but i also have sum leukocytes in my urine. contractions iregular at mo. Looks like i will have her early next week x x x "

:rofl: i got that message from dana to....glad everything is ok xxx huge hugs to her xxx


----------



## navarababe

:rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

ooo dana!!
:happydance::happydance:

email sent
hospitals gonna love me!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## Janisdkh

Wooot you go jen LOL! Cant wait to hear the reply.

Yey Dana baby soon :D :D :D :D


----------



## JeffsWife07

jenny_wren said:


> ooo dana!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> email sent
> hospitals gonna love me!
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​

good going
don't ever let anyone get by with treating you that way hun
you deserve the best care for you & your LO

I'm off for a lil while.....going for a walk with DS


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> lol lol chel ... 'to mummy' hehe ....
> men and the funny things they do eh ? xx
> 
> Hows lil amy? x


im actually really embarrassed as i actually had to send my mum that card, afterall i am 27 :rofl: just cant trust men with the most simplest of things :rofl:

amy is great thanks babe, shes just gorgeous, i cant help keep picking her up and kissing her lol i love her soooo much 

hows your bump hun? you ok?


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry: its always my fault!!..

my sister got caught out and told my mum she smoked, and now she cant get her car, and apperntly its my fault!!! :| :cry:


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> lol lol chel ... 'to mummy' hehe ....
> men and the funny things they do eh ? xx
> 
> Hows lil amy? x
> 
> 
> im actually really embarrassed as i actually had to send my mum that card, afterall i am 27 :rofl: just cant trust men with the most simplest of things :rofl:
> 
> amy is great thanks babe, shes just gorgeous, i cant help keep picking her up and kissing her lol i love her soooo much
> 
> hows your bump hun? you ok?Click to expand...

:happydance: awww great news on Dana everyone! but scarey! ... who will be next?....my OH seems to think next week for me! I hope its next week onwards otherwise I cant deliver in the small maternity unit (i have to be 37 wks onwards). 

Aww bless little amy i am so jeolous .... she so cute, is she a sleepy baby? x me and bump are fine thanks OH was just playing guitar to him as he loves it little cutie x x


----------



## mama2b

hey everyone,

I have just read about natasjas baby boy, i can't believe it :cry:

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> :cry: its always my fault!!..
> 
> my sister got caught out and told my mum she smoked, and now she cant get her car, and apperntly its my fault!!! :| :cry:


and how is this suppose to be your fault hun?????:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

well accourding to my sister it is.


----------



## JeffsWife07

:hugs:
surely your mom knows better than that hun


----------



## navarababe

i havent felt much movement tonight :( i did today but not 2nite, only the odd bit x


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> :hugs:
> surely your mom knows better than that hun

my mum doesnt, its my sister she blames me for everything.


----------



## mummy to be

Hello there ladies 
How is everyone?? Looks like i have missed some things.... 
Hope everyone is ok!!!!! 

Looks like miss Layla is already over a 8 pound baby!! Doctor says she is about 8.1 at the moment with still 3 weeks of growing to come :( SAVE ME NOW!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya!!

im watching the boy in the striped pjs :cry:


----------



## mummy to be

oh fun fun 
Hey what happened with Natasja? I cant find anything about it..... :( 
I think i have missed a heap of pages :(


----------



## JeffsWife07

mummy to be said:


> Hello there ladies
> How is everyone?? Looks like i have missed some things....
> Hope everyone is ok!!!!!
> 
> Looks like miss Layla is already over a 8 pound baby!! Doctor says she is about 8.1 at the moment with still 3 weeks of growing to come :( SAVE ME NOW!!!!

8 lb. baby already?????!!!!???????
omg hun.......I feel sorry for you when you do go in to labor.
:hugs:


----------



## DiddyDons

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya!!
> 
> im watching the boy in the striped pjs :cry:

what channel is that on?! :hugs:


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> surely your mom knows better than that hun
> 
> my mum doesnt, its my sister she blames me for everything.Click to expand...

IKWUM hun :hugs:
I have a lil brother (19 y/o) that can do NO wrong.
He took off for NC today because his 17 y/o gf lives down there.
He has no place to sleep & no job but ......he can do NO wrong in my parents eyes
this is the same brother that got busted for drugs a while back.


----------



## HannahGraceee

DiddyDons said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!!
> 
> im watching the boy in the striped pjs :cry:
> 
> what channel is that on?! :hugs:Click to expand...

its not on a channel :(

I have it on dvd :)


----------



## mummy to be

JeffsWife07 said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> Hello there ladies
> How is everyone?? Looks like i have missed some things....
> Hope everyone is ok!!!!!
> 
> Looks like miss Layla is already over a 8 pound baby!! Doctor says she is about 8.1 at the moment with still 3 weeks of growing to come :( SAVE ME NOW!!!!
> 
> 8 lb. baby already?????!!!!???????
> omg hun.......I feel sorry for you when you do go in to labor.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yes tell me about it!!!! I am not looking forward to it. it is going to make things interesting!!!! 
Got my baby shower today woot woot i cant wait :)


----------



## JeffsWife07

Have a great baby shower hun.:hugs:


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> Aww bless little amy i am so jeolous .... she so cute, is she a sleepy baby? x me and bump are fine thanks OH was just playing guitar to him as he loves it little cutie x x


you wont need to be jealous for much longer hun as you will soon be holding your gorgeous LO in your arms :cloud9:

yes i must admit amy is really good, yes she is sleepy baby hun, and most of the time when shes awake shes just very quiet looking around 

aw how cute of your OH to play the guitar to your bump!!! that must be the sweetest thing i have heard :cloud9:


----------



## Janisdkh

Have a great baby shower girl! Mine is 2morrow. 

Wow I can't beleive they let him go to ny JeffsWife!!!
What does her parents think? Where is he going to sleep?


----------



## JeffsWife07

I don't know what her parents think......she is only 17 and he will be 20 in June.
Like I said.......my lil brother can do NO wrong (except to running up mom's credit cards and getting arrested for drugs)....but he is an angel in there eyes.
me on the other hand.....nothing I seem to do is good enough for my dad:cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> I don't know what her parents think......she is only 17 and he will be 20 in June.
> Like I said.......my lil brother can do NO wrong (except to running up mom's credit cards and getting arrested for drugs)....but he is an angel in there eyes.
> me on the other hand.....nothing I seem to do is good enough for my dad:cry:

Is that a really bad age gap over there?


----------



## JeffsWife07

it's not a bad age gap.....but......she is under age
that can lead to my brother getting arrested for satitory (sp?) rape.
she can consent to have sex with him but if her parents find out then they can press charges
he is on probabtion until November of this year


----------



## HannahGraceee

JeffsWife07 said:


> it's not a bad age gap.....but......she is under age
> that can lead to my brother getting arrested for satitory (sp?) rape.
> she can consent to have sex with him but if her parents find out then they can press charges
> he is on probabtion until November of this year


Btw i didnt mean that question aggressively btw just wanted to know lol

i thought so, things are different in US compared to over here, it would be so weird for me to go over there and live


----------



## JeffsWife07

HannahGraceee said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> it's not a bad age gap.....but......she is under age
> that can lead to my brother getting arrested for satitory (sp?) rape.
> she can consent to have sex with him but if her parents find out then they can press charges
> he is on probabtion until November of this year
> 
> 
> Btw i didnt mean that question aggressively btw just wanted to know lol
> 
> i thought so, things are different in US compared to over here, it would be so weird for me to go over there and liveClick to expand...

no offense taken hun
I just can't believe my brother could end up being known as a sex offender for the rest of his life over this girl
oh well....his life and he told me I would never see him again and to have a nice life:hissy:


----------



## Janisdkh

My gosh well were in the same spot then. You should PM me and ill fill you in on the yucky goodies too. You are such a great person I don't get it... You have a hubby , a baby on the way , you seem awesome from what I can tell with your typing lol. I am so sorry you feel that way about your parents towards you. Hugs


----------



## chel27

anyone else here going to use tomme tippee bottles?


----------



## navarababe

yeh i am chel, why whats up?


----------



## Janisdkh

I havent heard of them :o my shower is tomorrow and I wonder what people will buy. I kind of wanted to pick out my own bottles. I am so picky. I will look them up on the net. Are they good?


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> anyone else here going to use tomme tippee bottles?

I think i am if i cant breast feed, why?


----------



## navarababe

i got 8 of the bottles, hope they are ok


----------



## JeffsWife07

we are going to use Dr. Brown's
I plan to breasfeed & pump
I'm not even sure if we have that kind over here.


----------



## Janisdkh

Wow they look great! I think I would consider those big time. :D I looked up these here

https://www.tommeetippee.com.au/products.asp?pk=1&seq=1


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> i got 8 of the bottles, hope they are ok


im really pissed off :hissy: they are crap :-( and i have spent a fortune on them xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Aww sorry Chel
Do you all have Playtex or Dr. Brown's over there?


----------



## navarababe

why are they crap babe? whats wrong with them? :hugs:


----------



## chel27

JeffsWife07 said:


> Aww sorry Chel
> Do you all have Playtex or Dr. Brown's over there?

playtex??? sounds like a condom :rofl::rofl: no sorry havnt heard of them, but idid see Dr. Brown's bottles today in asda and they look great


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> why are they crap babe? whats wrong with them? :hugs:


well they state "reduces colic" wtf??? amy constantly has wind and even when shes winded her eyes are rolling, and takes bout 30 mins to wind her :-( plus the teat is so soft that loads of milk spills out the side of her mouth. :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Janisdkh

Hey you know what I learned.. Even breast feeding they suck air. They breath through their noses. I always burp even a breast fed child and they always burp. A nurse told me I didn't have to but after suffering with my 1st oh hell no I think i know better now. 

I think really all bottles will have some air but maybe some are better then others. All I know is there is no air in my boobs and I still burped

LOL


----------



## JeffsWife07

chel27 said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry Chel
> Do you all have Playtex or Dr. Brown's over there?
> 
> playtex??? sounds like a condom :rofl::rofl: no sorry havnt heard of them, but idid see Dr. Brown's bottles today in asda and they look greatClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Dr. Brown's are excellent.
My step-daughter used them with her baby and not once did my step-granddaughter get gas.
Try them hun
and you can get them in glass so they are dishwasher safe


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey chicki pops!

Showed the ex the flat he loves it and is very jealous which is good!

But i need help, we were back at his an nearly did the deed but i chickened out big time (normally i wud jump on him lol) im so scared of going into labour not because of the pain, although thats a bit of it, but because i will then be a mum and im soooo friggin scared! Plus Plus Plus im gettin feelings for him again and its fuckin up my head big time!!! I dnt think he has ne feelings so what do i do? Do i tell him or just try get over it!???? xxxx

P.s Great news for Dana xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

mz_jackie86 said:


> hey chicki pops!
> 
> Showed the ex the flat he loves it and is very jealous which is good!
> 
> But i need help, we were back at his an nearly did the deed but i chickened out big time (normally i wud jump on him lol) im so scared of going into labour not because of the pain, although thats a bit of it, but because i will then be a mum and im soooo friggin scared! Plus Plus Plus im gettin feelings for him again and its fuckin up my head big time!!! I dnt think he has ne feelings so what do i do? Do i tell him or just try get over it!???? xxxx
> 
> P.s Great news for Dana xxx

Awww hun :hugs:
Personally I would not have sex with him unless he had the same feelings for me, but that's just me & I'm older and wiser now.
When I was younger I don't know what I would of done in that situation.
The main thing is for you not to stress over it.
Let things happen and if it's meant to be it will be.

I want to share my favorite quote with you....this is my life moto:

"If you love something, let it go
If it returns to you, it's yours forever;
If not, it never was yours to begin with."

that prob didn't help too much but if you think about it then I'm sure you will find your answer.:hugs:


----------



## navarababe

thats a good moto jeffswife07 xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Thanks hun, that makes sense......I let him go years ago and well now im pregnant with his baby lol....maybe thats my answer....but i cant be arsed with the confusion atm so ill leave it for now and see how it goes!

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## navarababe

men....why did god make them soooo confusing eh....


----------



## JeffsWife07

I think that's best for now hun
glad I could help

anyone else feel like they have a foot caught in their ribs???
it hurts so bad I can't stand it.:cry:


----------



## JeffsWife07

navarababe said:


> men....why did god make them soooo confusing eh....

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I used to think the same thing hun:hugs:
you will be surprised how that changes when you meet the right one
I would not trade my hubby for a single man on this earth. It's like we were made for each other. He is my best friend. We both had to live rough lives but then God brought us together.


----------



## navarababe

awww hun :hugs:


----------



## navarababe

people tell me my ex will change once baby is here, i very much doubt it, which is why i dont get my hopes up


----------



## Janisdkh

JeffsWife07 said:


> mz_jackie86 said:
> 
> 
> hey chicki pops!
> 
> Showed the ex the flat he loves it and is very jealous which is good!
> 
> But i need help, we were back at his an nearly did the deed but i chickened out big time (normally i wud jump on him lol) im so scared of going into labour not because of the pain, although thats a bit of it, but because i will then be a mum and im soooo friggin scared! Plus Plus Plus im gettin feelings for him again and its fuckin up my head big time!!! I dnt think he has ne feelings so what do i do? Do i tell him or just try get over it!???? xxxx
> 
> P.s Great news for Dana xxx
> 
> Awww hun :hugs:
> Personally I would not have sex with him unless he had the same feelings for me, but that's just me & I'm older and wiser now.
> When I was younger I don't know what I would of done in that situation.
> The main thing is for you not to stress over it.
> Let things happen and if it's meant to be it will be.
> 
> I want to share my favorite quote with you....this is my life moto:
> 
> "If you love something, let it go
> If it returns to you, it's yours forever;
> If not, it never was yours to begin with."
> 
> that prob didn't help too much but if you think about it then I'm sure you will find your answer.:hugs:Click to expand...

Love it well said girlie


----------



## navarababe

how do i solve a ant problem? We've got a small hole in a bathroom which i think they're coming through. thank god there staying in bathroom, but how would i stop it?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww jeffswife thats soooo sweet wish i wud meet the right guy for me, but my mum always says "whats for you doesnt go past you" so im going with that theory lol!!!!

Lana i think once u show ur ex he can play his games then he will change, they treat us the way we let them i think, so we need to get tough girl lol!!!!

Is anyone else scared of bein a mummy...even if its not ur first??? xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Get ant powder hun....or if its council ur in they will come out or if not call ur landlord and they will get some pest control person out to put tdown these lil bug trappy things!!! xx


----------



## navarababe

yeh ur right jackie hun, lets start to get tough!!

Yeh im scared but excited aswell kinda, i just wanna meet her and make sure shes safe etc. not looking forward to the sleepless nights but it will all be worth it lol


----------



## navarababe

ill need to get someone to do something about it, cause its doing my head in. Its a bought house hun, so no luck with council, need to try do it myself, the ex was meant to come up and do it, fill in the hole, wish he'd hurry up and come and do it as they are pissing me off now!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oh ok well u can go homebase and they have loads stuff for ants cos i used to get em in my house but i found that ant powder really is the best for it!!!

Yer we shud get the whips and chains out and be bad ass bitches lol!!!
Im afraid ill do a bad job and i keep imaginin the worst happenin when baby comes and poor natasja's news has just scared me so much more!!! xxx


----------



## navarababe

i know its horrible, im just so scared incase something happens, as soon as shes here ill be fine, but until then im gonna worry like mad. Yeh ill try,either that or il get ex to just cement the hole lol. so they cant get in or out, then kll them all. if it was me, id cement the whole bathroom haha


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol thats the easiest option and the wisest...see us women comeup witht he best ideas lol!!! xx


----------



## navarababe

Lol im sooo silly, i dont think about things, i just go ahead and do them lol

but really want him to just come and cement it, thats gotta keep them out hopefully :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

i reckon that wud be ok lol....gud plan lol


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: Ok ladies its bedtime for me :)

Speak to u all 2moro, nite nite :dust: xxx


----------



## Janisdkh

Ants are pests omg I hate them. If my kids drop anything food wise and I don't see it. I am pretty much screwed if an ant finds it. All they need is one darn ant to find something to munch and you get tunsssssssssssss. I constantly have to sweep up when warmer weather is here.


----------



## Janisdkh

nighty girl <3 <3


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yer im off to girls my eyes r droooooooping so low...

Def spk to you all 2moro tho xxxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

nite nite girls :hugs:


----------



## JeffsWife07

I'm on ebay looking for my son an Airsoft gun.:dohh:


----------



## mummy to be

Hello??? Is there any April mummies on here anymore or???
Is there any more updates on how everyone is feeling or????
I have been having massive cramps all morning and most of the arvo...... :( Not cool


----------



## danapeter36

Hi girlies.

Morning Mandy!
I am so sore from my internal yesterday :( I am feeling lots of cramping in my back again this morning, so I am making sure to time the pains. I really hope she's here soon, the doctor assured me she would be and there's no way with my cervix being as soft as it is right now, that I will be kept waiting long. I hope when I go in on Monday it's opened! I am so very sore that sitting even hurts, no idea what he did but I got Peter to hold my hand very tight.

My urine came back with nasties in it, leukocytes and something else. Weird because I had a clear urine test on Tuesday and last Tuesday also!

How are my other beautiful April Mummies today?
I am so sorry for your cramps Mandy, I am getting them too!

xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

I'm so sorry to hear about Natasha, my thoughts are with you and your family. x


----------



## mama2b

Awww bless you girls with cramps, ive not had any ! Not that im complaining Im no where near ready for baby to make an appearance yet lol

My friends gf had her baby a few days ago (she was due 14th april) and she was only 4lbs something, she is doing well though but id rather mine stay in a bit longer just so I know that he or she will be a good weight and we still haven't decided on names yet ! So not ready at all ! 

Whats everyone doing today ? The weather is gorgeous her going to be warm again, so I need to get outside :)


----------



## navarababe

hey dana hun, glad ur back on :) missed ya. i tried to find out about the urine thing last night but all it gave me was white blood cells or something, my results should be bk on monday so i will let u know what the mw says. :hugs:

I had a kinda restless sleep last night, and then i woke up on my back :( i panicked thinking something had happened. I havent felt baby move this morning as yet, this is why i want it all over and done with as i hate living each day like this :( I just want her out and to be safe. 

Weather isnt as nice here today as it was yesterday, its a wee bit dull :( Hopefully the sun will pop out soon :)


----------



## mellllly

Morning Ladies!!

How is everyone - Nice to see ou back on Dana! Hope everything is ok.

I had a horrible sleep, cramps all night and even this morning in both my stomach and back


----------



## navarababe

Morning Mellly, good thanks, u?

Do u think ur close and u might go soon?


----------



## danapeter36

Thanks Melly!!!
Mama2be I know what you mean. Although, the doctors were amazed yesterday at her size, asking Peter what he weighed at birth and me what I weighed. Then they'd give each other sideways glances and smile thinking I couldn't see. Basically I am carrying my very own porker!
Aw Lana, missed you loads. Yeah let me known what those leukocyte things are, if you find out.
I was getting scared for labour but I am not anymore. Like you I just want her looking at me, and crying if she's upset rather than worrying all the time.
xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Melly have they checked your cervix? Mine is really soft and I bet yours is too!!! Sounds like you could be soon xxx


----------



## esther

danapeter36 said:


> Thanks Melly!!!
> Mama2be I know what you mean. Although, the doctors were amazed yesterday at her size, asking Peter what he weighed at birth and me what I weighed. Then they'd give each other sideways glances and smile thinking I couldn't see. Basically I am carrying my very own porker!
> Aw Lana, missed you loads. Yeah let me known what those leukocyte things are, if you find out.
> I was getting scared for labour but I am not anymore. Like you I just want her looking at me, and crying if she's upset rather than worrying all the time.
> xxx

Hi hun, leukocytes are just the technical term for white blood cells - an elevated number of them can indicate that your body is fighting off infections and bacteria, so not necessarily bad to have them they are there to guard your body and fight off infection. Did it say what type of leukocytes they were, because I have my anatomy textbook handy with all the definitions of them and what types of infections they fight!


----------



## mellllly

Yeh Im not bad thanks Lana!
I have no idea if I am close or not - the midwife said she was ready, my cervix has not been checked - I mentioned about really bad cramps and she just said it was my cerix getting ready but didnt actually check.

I really do hope it is soon! I cant have another night last night, I was even dreaming aboiut being in pain!!


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Esther :)
No they didn't, just that on Monday they'll have some results for me and check my cervix. I asked if it could be something bad and they said no, funny thing is I have had tests for a UTI already this week and last week and both were clear! I will laugh if its a UTI.
Thanks honey. Hows pregnancy going for you xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Mel, ask the mw to check for you. They will if you ask. Its not the most pleasant experience but its worth it xxx


----------



## navarababe

awww melly hope it happens soon for ya hun so u aint in pain anymore :hugs:


----------



## mellllly

Im not seeing the MW until Thursday now - providing she hasnt made an appearance by then! If the pains get any worse today I might give her a ring and see what she says though.

Off out with my mum in a min, she is decorating her bedroom and wants a new chest of drawers so I said I would go with her - perhaps the walking will set me off! Plus there is a huuuuge Marks & Speencer where we are going so I might pop in there and see what nice baby clothes they have!


----------



## danapeter36

Good idea :) Cheer yourself up.
Aww hun I really hope you don't have to wait much longer! xxx


----------



## mellllly

Thanks ladies! :hugs:

Will speak to you all when I am back xx


----------



## esther

danapeter36 said:


> Hi Esther :)
> No they didn't, just that on Monday they'll have some results for me and check my cervix. I asked if it could be something bad and they said no, funny thing is I have had tests for a UTI already this week and last week and both were clear! I will laugh if its a UTI.
> Thanks honey. Hows pregnancy going for you xxx

It should be all good for you hun! I remember looking at leukocytes from my own blood under the microscope when I had a cold, and apparently you can't really ever see them they only pop up when they need to fight something off. So since they couldn't find anything maybe your body has fought off whatever infection on its own which is great!!! You might have had a UTI but it has cleared up on its own. 

Pregnancy is going well! I am hating the summer here in Oz, it's horrible and I can't get comfortable although it is cooling down now which I am grateful for. I have 10 weeks to go on Tuesday until bubs is due, so I am getting very excited xx


----------



## danapeter36

Oh geez I can't imagine being preggers in the heat! Poor you!!!


----------



## navarababe

oh i wouldnt like it in the heat, ill be crabbit alll the time lol


----------



## esther

It's so bad, the humidity is what gets to me, it's so sticky and gross and the air is really thick and moist - yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## navarababe

i like hot weather but not when pregnant. My belly is always hot, not sure why, its the hottest part of my body.


----------



## esther

I like summer too but unfortunately where I live the humidity just makes it really bad, especially when you're trying to sleep at night. My bump is always warm too, I think it is because of all the blood circulating.


----------



## navarababe

so wht u up to today hun?


----------



## esther

Been a nice relaxing day, went down to the waterfront and had fish and chips with my hubby and had a walk around down there which was really nice! Just waddled around the house the rest of the day enjoying my Saturday.

How bout you?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies :hi::hi:

Awww Dana I can't believe you will be having your princess soon :cloud9:

I managed to get some raspberry leaf tea.. I think it is realllly nice YUM YUM!! 
How many cups a day is the maximum you are allowed?? 
I think I may get slightly obsessed :happydance:

Was going to Skegness today but I think OH is hurting too much (he has something wrong with his foot at the moment) can't believe how nice the sunshine is! 

Hope you are all okay :hugs:

xx


----------



## navarababe

not up to much today, think its a tele day for me lol.


----------



## esther

They are the best days! Enjoy xx


----------



## navarababe

im currently watching - the crystal maze :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Ashy!!!

Awww ESTHER!!! FISH AND CHIPS!!! gimme gimme gimme!!!
Raspberry Leaf is addictive. I swear it! Its so delicious, whoever said it tasted foul wanted to keep it all to themselves!!!

I can't believe it either...will believe it when I see it...though I don't want to see my cervix thats just disgusting lol


----------



## danapeter36

Haha Lana, I used to LOVE that show!!!
I have just put a load out on the line in between cramping and swearing...and brought in the post, made the bed and started on the bathroom.

Peters having a lads night tonight, it'll be sods law with them all drinking that I go into labour tonight haha.


----------



## esther

I'm watching Tomb Raider right now, before that was Home Alone 2 lol. 

Yes fish and chips (chips were so golden and crispy) were great, I also had calamari, crumbed prawn cutlets, crumbed sea scallops too 
- followed by mango ice cream.

Such a pig today.


----------



## navarababe

Lol i love the show lol. Im having lazy day today, nothing for me to do, sometimes i hate days tht go in slow :(

Just tell peter not to drink much and to keep a eye on his mobile at all times :)


----------



## danapeter36

mmmmmmm chips.
Esther you have made me not want but NEED chips!!!
I will Lana, I will be making sure he's available otherwise I will get an ambulance and he'll have to meet me there, I wont wait around!!!


----------



## esther

I'm sorry!!! If you NEED them, then make sure you get them lol, the baby really does need them and you can't deny the unborn.


----------



## navarababe

lol dont blame u hun, if i was having contractions and they were sore, i wouldnt be waiting around either lol. ive got mw coming out on wednesday to write birth plan :( not to sure wht to write on it, hopefully she does it lol


----------



## sarah_george

Another April mum :) be our turn soon girls xxx


----------



## sarah_george

Dana when did you move over to last box? cant be long for me then now whoo hoo! xxx


----------



## navarababe

I can wait till about 38weeks then she can come anytime she wants lol. But want 38weeks to hurry up :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

i think u move over when ticker gets to 35+6 hun x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha Dana I've told Dan he can only have one drink per night just in case I go into labour.. maybe I should make him get drunk.. it would be sods law. 
Ahh the plan. 

I'm annoyed. It was Dans suggestion yesterday to go to the seaside.. and I was all excited about it.. then because he wants to rest his foot I agreed not to go. But I said to him the last thing I want is you playing on your computer all day.. and he said I won't even go on it.. Hmm what is he currently doing.. Playing on a bloody racing game!!! :hissy:

Why can't a pregnant lady get the attention and affection she deserves! Grr!!!!!

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

stand infront of the tele naked
that'll get his attention!!

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: thts a good idea jenny, he cant refuse u attention then queeny hun


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girls!!! x


----------



## navarababe

hey hannah hows u this morning?


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> hey hannah hows u this morning?

Hiya Hun!
Just at lunch atm, is my last day today, i got 2 bunchs of flowers and one of them knitted me a cardigan and a hat for the baby :)

how is your morning? x


----------



## navarababe

awww hun thats sweet of them :)

Not up to much, just watching tele. U feeling much better?


----------



## hayley x

Awww I just seen we have another April mummy ...congratulations bumpsmum :) 

Bet it feels great to know its your last day does it hannah? Mine's either tomorrow or Saturday woop. Xxx


----------



## navarababe

did someone give birth from april thread that ive missed??


----------



## hayley x

Bumpsmum ... She was due on the 26th had her baby boy! Xxx


----------



## chel27

hi ya girls


----------



## navarababe

awwww congrats, i musta missed tht somewhere


----------



## navarababe

hey chel hun, hows u n amy?


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> hey chel hun, hows u n amy?


hi honey im knackered :rofl: amy had me up nearly all night :-( good news is though that she was weighed today and shes now 6lb 1oz :happydance::happydance:


hows you honey?


----------



## navarababe

awww hun thats good news about the weight, not so good bout being up all nite :hugs: 

Im ok ty hun, just having a day on the couch, getting rather bored actually lol


----------



## navarababe

i just looked at time and realised im still in dressing gown lol


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww huge congrats to bumpsmum. Looks like we are finally getting some april mummies along the way. All from the end of the month lately it looks like though. These babies are going out of order... How is everyone today. 

Hannah just wanted to ask since i think it was you that said you watched the boy in the striped pajamas... Was it any good I have been wanting to watch it but dont know if its just gonna make me sad and all day. 

I found out my mom planned a suprise baby shower for me then told me about it cause I had told her I might have plans for that day... even though my step mom had it all worked out so that even if I had plans they werent going to happen. So now my mom is upset cause she ruined my suprise but I still have to pretend its a suprise lol. I am just happy to be having one. Am really excited for sunday now!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I know these babies are not following the pattern that they should be!!! More mummies please!!!


----------



## danapeter36

I dont know Sarah!!!
I am actually due 10th april lol my dates have been moved forward. xxx


----------



## Laura--x

Hi girls :hi:

How is everyone?

I've still been getting those pains :( also had loads of shooting pains 'down there' too, and last night had real period cramp type pains all night, im hoping everythings ok, keep thinking whether to go up the hospital or not but i really don't want to be there if not necessary :( which i know sounds selfish because i need to think of my baby.. i might see how i get on and if im still getting them in a few hours then go up...

Im so convinced shes going to come early! The past 4/5 days just something hasn't felt right, but i can't explain it.

Oh and i love this weather :D :happydance:


----------



## chel27

Amy is 3 weeks old today :happydance:

anyone want a 7 year old :rofl::rofl: hes driving me crazy today xx


----------



## Janisdkh

Morning loveys.

No babies yet???????

Baby shower today!!! YEY for meeeee :D I am cheating and having cake! Oh well diabetes I am not missing out on my cake :D


----------



## Janisdkh

chel27 said:


> Amy is 3 weeks old today :happydance:
> 
> anyone want a 7 year old :rofl::rofl: hes driving me crazy today xx

My hubby can watch him! Hes watching 5 kids in all today. 3 of ours and 2 nephews hehehe...
Bring on more kids make him suffer muahahahahhaa


----------



## kellysays2u

janisdkh bumpsmum i think it was had her baby just havent updated title yet.


----------



## chel27

Janisdkh said:


> My hubby can watch him! Hes watching 5 kids in all today. 3 of ours and 2 nephews hehehe...
> Bring on more kids make him suffer muahahahahhaa


hes brave isnt he :rofl::rofl: right i will send him on the next plane over :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Chelly
Hows the kids today??? Is your son helping with Amy? Lol


----------



## Laura--x

no-one answer me then :hissy:


----------



## Janisdkh

chel27 said:


> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> My hubby can watch him! Hes watching 5 kids in all today. 3 of ours and 2 nephews hehehe...
> Bring on more kids make him suffer muahahahahhaa
> 
> 
> hes brave isnt he :rofl::rofl: right i will send him on the next plane over :rofl:Click to expand...


Hee hee :D Twinkle your nose and hope it works!


----------



## Janisdkh

Laura--x said:


> no-one answer me then :hissy:

Eeep... I missed something....


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Hi Chelly
> Hows the kids today??? Is your son helping with Amy? Lol



ermmmmm they are knackering :rofl: amy kept me up all last night :cry: and my son is determined to wear me out today to, apart from that im good thanks honey  oh and Amy is now 6lb 1oz today :happydance:

hows you hun?? i really cant wait for you to have your bubba...hurry up... im impatient :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Whats up Laura? Just got on here, ask me I will answer babes!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Laura--x said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I've still been getting those pains :( also had loads of shooting pains 'down there' too, and last night had real period cramp type pains all night, im hoping everythings ok, keep thinking whether to go up the hospital or not but i really don't want to be there if not necessary :( which i know sounds selfish because i need to think of my baby.. i might see how i get on and if im still getting them in a few hours then go up...
> 
> Im so convinced shes going to come early! The past 4/5 days just something hasn't felt right, but i can't explain it.
> 
> Oh and i love this weather :D :happydance:


Ohhh im so sorry I missed this post. :'( 
Hmm I wish I would be in pain to be honest. Im 35 weeks today and only get the odd pains every so often. Not daily at all though. I think you might be an early labourer :D I cannot wait! Maybe you should call in and see what they say?


----------



## chel27

Janisdkh said:


> Hee hee :D Twinkle your nose and hope it works!


i did.......why isnt it working :rofl::rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Wow she's really doing well!!! So proud of her!!!
Lol the reason I asked is that my niece is the same age as your boy and I know she can be a real handful esp when her bro was born bless her!!!
I bet you're well knackered babe, you need a day off!!!

I know...I cannot wait now. I am mammothly massive now and the hospital said she's ready so just waiting on her now lol. xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Laura honey I would go in just incase. The pains can be a UTI or early labour, both of which they can help with!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

LOL!!!!!!! darn....... 

I know what its like with a 7yo.. I got one. I wonder how my girls will be with my son when he is here. I am a little worried about my 2yo but im sure all will be ok. I know they tend to try and grasp your attention more when you are busy. Like say on the phone? LOL!


----------



## chel27

Laura--x said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I've still been getting those pains :( also had loads of shooting pains 'down there' too, and last night had real period cramp type pains all night, im hoping everythings ok, keep thinking whether to go up the hospital or not but i really don't want to be there if not necessary :( which i know sounds selfish because i need to think of my baby.. i might see how i get on and if im still getting them in a few hours then go up...
> 
> Im so convinced shes going to come early! The past 4/5 days just something hasn't felt right, but i can't explain it.
> 
> Oh and i love this weather :D :happydance:


sorry laura....im half asleep :-(

awwww laura it sounds like the start of something :happydance: if you do continue to get the pains you should really contact your MW or labour ward. there must be another april mummy on the way xxx

the weather is lovely  hope it stays like this for while xxx


----------



## danapeter36

I do too...its gorgeous here!!!
We don't live too far apart Chelly, its been nice all week really aint it.
xxx


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Wow she's really doing well!!! So proud of her!!!
> Lol the reason I asked is that my niece is the same age as your boy and I know she can be a real handful esp when her bro was born bless her!!!
> I bet you're well knackered babe, you need a day off!!!
> 
> I know...I cannot wait now. I am mammothly massive now and the hospital said she's ready so just waiting on her now lol. xxx



yea she is eating well to :rofl: she now has 90ml every 4 hours  yes it is a bit of handfull with my son to but he is helpfull but can also be over helpfull...bless him xx day off??? no way i love it all, even though i am knackered.

wow so your lil girl will be here anytime now then?? how exciting dana. i cant wait :happydance::happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol you're a supermum Chel, I always said that!!!

Yep, and I will be glad...my knees kill me at night for some reason so I am starting to hope she hurries up. I am still getting irregular contractions and am awaiting more signs -I have another internal on Monday to see how I am progressing. Blooming cervix is still eroding! xxx


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> I do too...its gorgeous here!!!
> We don't live too far apart Chelly, its been nice all week really aint it.
> xxx


i know honey we only bout 50 miles away from eachother 

it has been lovely all week, might take my son and amy to park later, let him burn off some energy :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

I used to live closer in High Wycombe.

Good idea, let him run around and tire himself out!!! I did that with my nephew when they were staying, worked a treat!


----------



## chel27

i wouldnt say supermum dana but im giving it a go, my son asked if we could play a game and i said yea how bout "sleeping lions" :rofl::rofl: he wasnt very impressed for some reason :rofl:

awwww hun internals are horrible, dignity out the window :rofl: so maybe something will happen monday hun xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

How ru all ?? Having a good Saturday? 

Me and OH went to our 3 hour long parentcraft class today :sleep::sleep: loads of couples there, watched a video of a water birth and my OH nearly started crying bless him ... all the women were in tears .... was scarey but good to watch! its really hitting home now ladies ..... came home and had a little cry ...feel quite emotional about it all :cry::cry:


----------



## Cymrukelz

oooh that does sort of make it all real doesnt it. we never saw any videos at ours- dont know if thats a good or bad thing mind. lol. 
im stuck in work today till6pm but getting away with doing nothing. hehe. but now im just bored!! x


----------



## mellllly

Hi ladies, I am back from shopping with my mum!
I had KFC, Piggy haha!

How is everyone?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Janisdkh said:


> Laura--x said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I've still been getting those pains :( also had loads of shooting pains 'down there' too, and last night had real period cramp type pains all night, im hoping everythings ok, keep thinking whether to go up the hospital or not but i really don't want to be there if not necessary :( which i know sounds selfish because i need to think of my baby.. i might see how i get on and if im still getting them in a few hours then go up...
> 
> Im so convinced shes going to come early! The past 4/5 days just something hasn't felt right, but i can't explain it.
> 
> Oh and i love this weather :D :happydance:
> 
> 
> Ohhh im so sorry I missed this post. :'(
> Hmm I wish I would be in pain to be honest. Im 35 weeks today and only get the odd pains every so often. Not daily at all though. I think you might be an early labourer :D I cannot wait! Maybe you should call in and see what they say?Click to expand...

:hugs: Laura.

I have been having more and more unexplainable pains too hon. Shooting pains in my foof area and it also feels tender to touch, period type cramping low down and to left side of bump too. 

I also think Leo's gonna show his face early...maybe another week or two.... :blush:

If I was a 1st timer I think I would be going mental by now!

Seriously though hun, if your worried go get checked out, better be safe than sorry:hugs:


----------



## JeffsWife07

hey girls.
hope everyone is ok today

i have the flu:hissy:
i'm off to lay on the couch


----------



## navarababe

hey everyone, why has my saturday been sooooo boring :(


----------



## chel27

:rofl::rofl: mine isnt much better either  to tired to move and amy wont wake up :rofl: was going to go to the park but that requires energy :rofl:


what you up to lana??? whats everyone having for dinner tonight?


----------



## navarababe

im not up to much hun, just sitting on here and watching tele. this is meant to be the weekend and im soooo bored lol. Although it doesnt help my sister has legged it and went to football as usual so ive been sitting in myself all day. Plus i have spoke to the ex since 11am, and i havent bothered contacting him and he hasnt contacted me so f*ck him!!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Cymrukelz said:


> oooh that does sort of make it all real doesnt it. we never saw any videos at ours- dont know if thats a good or bad thing mind. lol.
> im stuck in work today till6pm but getting away with doing nothing. hehe. but now im just bored!! x

It does make it real hun, but hey we got to do it otherwise theres no getting this bubba out..... well i am sure theres plenty of labour videos online if you really want to watch them hehe .... oh god at work until 6pm you poor thing bet your counting it down before you can go out in the sunshine :o) xx


----------



## chel27

.............and there isnt much on the telly either :-( i bet it is boring sitting there on your own hun, huge hugs for you. the ex doesnt even deserve your attention hun, your worth so much more. its very quiet on here today, everyone must be enjoying the nice weather xxx


----------



## navarababe

i know, ive got sky and i cant even find one decent thing to watch :(

Yeh well thats what im starting to realise so im not making the first move, if he wants to speak then he can speak to me. 

Not sure what im having for dinner tonight, depends on what time my sister comes home, but knowing her it wont be until 7pm like the last time she went to football


----------



## Cymrukelz

MelanieSweets said:


> Cymrukelz said:
> 
> 
> oooh that does sort of make it all real doesnt it. we never saw any videos at ours- dont know if thats a good or bad thing mind. lol.
> im stuck in work today till6pm but getting away with doing nothing. hehe. but now im just bored!! x
> 
> It does make it real hun, but hey we got to do it otherwise theres no getting this bubba out..... well i am sure theres plenty of labour videos online if you really want to watch them hehe .... oh god at work until 6pm you poor thing bet your counting it down before you can go out in the sunshine :o) xxClick to expand...

yep only 2 more days in work!
iv spent a bomb online today (whiole working lol) boufght some sun loungers, swimming pool, dekking, bbq the lot to keep me entertained in the garden. lol. x


----------



## navarababe

only thing i bought online today was a new changing bag as boots didnt give me mine :( and i thought i'd better get one soonish lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

omg kell your going to be one busy lady!! wish we had a garden, hopefully in the summer we will be moving into a house (we have a 2bed penthouse apartment at the moment in the sticks) lovely as it is I want bubba to have a garden really and me to sunbathe in!! x so when do you finish work hun monday pm? bet your well excited :happydance: only been off 1week and i am bored already prefer to be busy! x


----------



## navarababe

i find it hard to find stuff to do during the day, so doing the garden is something good, think i might try do some stuff next week about the house or the garden or something haha


----------



## Cymrukelz

well we not long moved to this house- garden looked like a disaster but my daddy been good and done it all up lovely. so many of my friends got small kids and that so i thought lets get a nice garden full of stuff for us all to do. plus il be off all summer so i want a nice place to escape to- the garden! lol. yep monday evening- iv just got to come in and tie up any loose bits of work- in a way i cant wait- but im going to miss everyone soo much. 
i invested in lots of dvds the other day- so i got about 200hours infront of the tv- not that i will be doing that if its nice wether. 
OH has an Operation on Tuesday- so il be busy nursing him for a few days i think- grr. lol x


----------



## chel27

i wish i had a garden :hissy:


----------



## navarababe

our garden is wayyy to big lol, just a long bit of grass, and a hut on it, it would be nice when it was all trimmed, need to get a lawnmower or get one of the kids to do it round about here for £5. I like sitting in the garden when its nice outside. Sun managed to make a appearance today, but its still windy here, so a bit to chilly to sit outside. I take it u dont have internet at home hun? Aww chel dont u have any garden?


----------



## Cymrukelz

if you havent got a garden- open all your windows and doors and get some plastic furniture and plants out.. oooh and fill your sink bowl up with water and use that as a paddling pool- itl be the right size for baby then. lol x


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awww what op is your OH having hun? nothing serious i hope !! xx awww you find you cannot wait to leave work then it happens and its like hmmm i am lost now, my work absolutly spoilt me when i left i grizzled I must admit, but there such a lovely bunch x x hey you will prob get spoilt on monday too hun :) 

So jeolous of your garden Chel sounds like she is too ...:hissy: OH is snoring on the sofa :rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

Cymrukelz said:


> if you havent got a garden- open all your windows and doors and get some plastic furniture and plants out.. oooh and fill your sink bowl up with water and use that as a paddling pool- itl be the right size for baby then. lol x

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> So jeolous of your garden Chel sounds like she is too ...



i sure am :cry::cry: i hate not having a garden, maybe one day eh xx


----------



## Cymrukelz

he's having something to do with his hip- bloody rugby players aie- there wooses. lol. 
luckily my fave girl in work has just moved close to me- so i know i wont be able to miss her that much. hehe. no this place does nothing for us pregnant folk leaving. iv had a few cards and small things off some of the girlies but wont be holding breath for something off the company.
im sure though knowing this country we will have bad wether and i wont be able to enjoy any of it! lol x


----------



## danapeter36

Our rented bungalow is on nearly an acre of garden and the landlords bless them cut all the grass for us. I can't wait to take her out in the garden in her play nest!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Tell me about it my man used to play rugby so i know exactly what u mean! 

Apparently were due to have heatwaves this summer .. although if i havent lost the bulge i wont even be stepping outside ... :rofl: little fatty me! 

Aww do you live in an apartment too Chel? x i am going to go view this house on monday while OH is at work :rofl::rofl: .. hint hint :)


----------



## navarababe

i cant wait till good weather comes in, hopefully we do get heatwave so i can get a decent tan back and start looking for a new man lol


----------



## danapeter36

Lol you wont have any probs with that your beautiful Lana xxx


----------



## jms895

Hello ladies!! No more babies? :dust:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Lana i am sure you wont have any trouble finding a new man take baby out when its born and play the danzel in distress, fluttering your eyelashes with your tanned legs out ... :rofl::rofl: 

no more babies, what are they doing in there ... i think April babies are wayyyyyy to comfortable :hissy:


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> Aww do you live in an apartment too Chel? x


well i live in 2 bed masionette hun!!! :cry::cry: cant wait to move one day xx


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Our rented bungalow is on nearly an acre of garden

omg dana how greedy are you?? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

you so are beatifull lana  you wont have any trouble finding a man xxx


----------



## navarababe

awww ty hun, will spend as much time with my daughter as possible first :)


----------



## chel27

men are just complicated species lana lol


----------



## navarababe

Lol yeh, good for one thing


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> good for one thing


yeh and 9/10 they cant get that right either :rofl::rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao just got back from my dinner and you two are talking about S-E-X
Lol.

But I agree with Chel 

We might have to move out of this place soon :( Might be unaffordable once princess needs to go into day care when I go back to work. Bloomin day care is so expensive :(


----------



## navarababe

LOL thts sooo true :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

im really in mood for sex, just cant get it lol


----------



## JeffsWife07

hey girls.
I'm having bad contractions again....but how am I suppose to know if it's just part of the non-progressive labor or if it's actually progressing this time?????


----------



## navarababe

ohhh jeffswife hun, hope far apart are contractions?


----------



## JeffsWife07

6-8 mins and getting harder and harder
but they did the same thing last week:cry:


----------



## navarababe

best phoning labour ward hun, better safe than sorry babe


----------



## danapeter36

Chas, you should def do what Lana said and call the hospital. xxx


----------



## navarababe

You never know, it may be false labour, but it may NOT. you dont want to risk it, the MW's are there for a reason babe, and thats to check you whether its false alarm or not. :hugs:


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Lmao just got back from my dinner and you two are talking about S-E-X
> Lol.
> 
> But I agree with Chel


:rofl::rofl: talking about SEX :blush: i never would :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

Lol yeh right chel, haha


----------



## danapeter36

Hmm Hannahs not on here
Ashleigh isn't
Jen isn't...

I want one of them to be in labour lol.


----------



## danapeter36

Girlies I found a website www.bargaincrazy.com
Its a littlewoods clearance store, and I was looking for ugg style boots and they have them on here for so cheap! I bought a pair and a football shirt for Peter. xxx


----------



## navarababe

Lol, its been quiet all day, not sure why, it means i can keep up, but its strange that its quiet. Wonder what they all are doing....hmmm


----------



## navarababe

ohh thanks for the site dana, on there having a look just now :)


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Hmm Hannahs not on here
> Ashleigh isn't
> Jen isn't...


yehhhhh i was thinking that, bit strange!! maybe they are all going into labour at the same time :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Thats what I want to know...they could all be in labour for all we know! Text Hannah and say Dana wants to know if shes labouring lol xxx


----------



## danapeter36

I reckon they are!!! Not fair!!!

If my cervix is dilated at all when I go back on Monday how long dya think it'll be before I go into labour? I am so clueless.


----------



## navarababe

awww dana, if hannah, jenny or queen havent went into labour then i think ur next. :happydance:

Cant wait, wooohooo :)

Everyone i talk to etc wonders why ive still got my bump and baby isnt here, they think im sooooo low and also think ill be going early, i wish we knew when we were going to go lol, gonna be asking mw on wednesday if she comes


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Thats what I want to know...they could all be in labour for all we know! Text Hannah and say Dana wants to know if shes labouring lol xxx


ha ha that would be funny if they really were altogether :rofl: its unusual for hannah to not be on :-( hope they all ok


----------



## navarababe

think i might text hannah and see if shes ok, she was on this afternoon at her work, but thats the last i heard.


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah I hope they are, Hans always here, esp on a sat night lol.

Aw Lana, your bump is so big, honestly that girl of yours is going to be so healthy!!! Nice and big and beautiful!!!

I wish I knew the exact day though, that its going to happen. I am having such irregular contractions they dont really come at the same times. I am taking co codamol which is making me a bit blocked up!


----------



## danapeter36

Oh, well maybe, she went out with some work ppl?


----------



## navarababe

see i don't know what contractions actually feel like lol, that's why im so scared, i could have contractions and might not even know, as when i was at the hospital and they told me i was contracting 2mins apart, i just felt braxton hicks, that's all lol!


----------



## navarababe

I've texted Hannah saying we were worried about her, ill wait and see if she texts back, i hope she does cause if she doesn't then ill just worry even more


----------



## navarababe

Although come to think about it, it was her last day at work today i think, so maybe they've took her out for a meal or something.....?? im just trying to think positive :)


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I'll worry too...saying that it would be cool for her to have her baby tonight...or tomorrow morning as it's mummys day!!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Isnt it hans last sat at work guys?? it is quite strange though.

lol .... if i end up overdue i am going to force sex upon my OH ... ever since he knows how low baby is he wont do it :cry::cry:


----------



## danapeter36

Lana we usually share symptoms lol, have u got an itchy bump like ur stretch marks are they itchy? Mine are!


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Melanie!!!
I am sure you wont go overdue...and if you do, your other half should be afraid, very afraid lmao xxx


----------



## chel27

lets think positive and say that they are all in labour lol better than thinking the worst xxx


----------



## navarababe

Yep mine are awful itchy and get nippy actually sometimes


----------



## navarababe

Oh fingers crossed there in labour hehe


----------



## chel27

i have a serious addiction with honey roasted cashew nuts, i have eaten 1 packet a day for the last week lol xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

hahahaha start of April i am eating curries, going on long walk sex everything ...... this little un is not staying in me for 42 weeks ... 

:dust::dust::dust: - for han, ashleigh and jen hehehe 

(and the rest of us) 

god OH has been asleep for hours, wake upppppppppppp!


----------



## navarababe

i have told myself, as soon as i reach 37weeks im gonna drink pineapple juice as thats what set me off last time i think


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> god OH has been asleep for hours, wake upppppppppppp!



anyone would think HE was pregnant :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

Lol men can get the pregnant symtoms tho so ive heard haha


----------



## danapeter36

Peter has...his waist size has gone from a 36 to a 40!!! No kidding!!!


----------



## navarababe

Lol im not sure how it works, but men think there pregnant aswell lol


----------



## danapeter36

My preggers book says that men get the symptoms too lol. He gets backache as well!


----------



## MelanieSweets

lol ... i know, i keep making noise nothing, he is out for the count its only cause i dragged him out of bed for parentcraft class this morning, he isnt used too getting up early!! ....trouble is he cooks most of the time (cause he loves it) ....so now i am starvin bloody men! :hissy:

Yeh has anyone OH's put on weight since you've been preggers? mine has he has a lil belly i keep joking and saying whens yours due :rofl::rofl:


----------



## navarababe

my ex has always had a belly, its quiet cute tho as it looks like a tiny bump lol


----------



## danapeter36

Lol yeah Peter certainly has!!! 

Bless them, ey???

Lana remember to send me your address I need to get that stuff sent to ya babes xxx


----------



## navarababe

opppps i totally forgot to do that, sorry hun, ill pm ya right now


----------



## danapeter36

Lol bless ya. Yeah I managed to get some more bits, so I got Peter to nick me one of those big brown envelopes from work to send it in, hehe.

I started reading the book about breastfeeding its really good. She's getting some DVD's for us next week so watch this space xxx


----------



## navarababe

ohhhhh sounds good hun, thank u so much :hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

Ooh got it babe, nah no problem, I'd rather we not go into it all blind lol. I did tell u didnt I that I asked about classes and the only ones available you had to pay £70 per class for. I just couldnt afford it.


----------



## danapeter36

Oh and dont worry about the post Peter sends it free from work lmao!


----------



## navarababe

yeh u did mention that. I didnt get offered any classes either and i think thats why im suffering the pain i am at the mo hun


----------



## navarababe

Awww thanks dana, thats why i love ya so much :hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

Its pathetic really. I told Peter the price of the classes and he said he bets it isnt all that great anyway that we could prob learn more being on here!


----------



## danapeter36

:) Aw hun, we girlies have to stick together, right???

Peters got his pals over at the moment, I am making them pizza, how nice am I getting off my bum to put pizza in the oven lol xxx


----------



## navarababe

Lol, ive not had my dinner yet as sister isnt home yet :( not sure when shes planning on actually coming home. If she isnt home soon im going to be forced to make something myself


----------



## danapeter36

My sister went back home this afternoon :(

We had a great time watching films and loads of tv and eating crap and now she's gone back to uni! Sob!


----------



## navarababe

Awww hun, well u have us girlies for company. I dunno what id do without u's lol


----------



## danapeter36

me neither!!! I would LITERALLY go mad.

I keep needing the loo...are u the same? For a number 2 lol


----------



## sam*~*louize

evening girls, who was the 4th sorry?

hope your all ok, i'm getting a cold and generally grumpy lol, OH is being a darling looking after me tho x


----------



## jenny_wren

haha dana no im not in labour
dunno about hannah though!!

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

bumpsmum = 4th person!
was due on the 26th

:happydance:

x​


----------



## sam*~*louize

Just found the post, she WAS due same day as me! aww bless only 3lb 11.

on a growth scan do they just do measurements of head/stomach or give you estimated weight too?


----------



## jenny_wren

they check everything
you should get a peice of paper
with all the measurments and the
weight on it
maybe a scanny pic too
if you ask nicely lol

:hugs:

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

They give an estimated weight :) They did for me and I know a lot of other ppl.

Jen!!! You only have two weeks left to pop in now! Baby had better hurry up, she's just putting on fat now! Lmao


----------



## chel27

awwww jenny we was getting excited then thinking you was in labour lol xx


----------



## danapeter36

And then you can show us!!! We love scan pics...

I think Hans in labour xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

sorry girlies
wish i was lol
getting bored now!
i best not reach my due date
my mum said if im still here
april fools day shes taking
me to lunch :rofl:

someone text han maybe?
its unusual for her to be
so quiet! :rofl:

xx​


----------



## Laura--x

I dont feel well :(

Is hannah in labour ?!?!?! x


----------



## sam*~*louize

laura you still gettting those pains? been to get checked yet?

yeah hannah is quiet - lana has text her though i think

hopefully it'll be the lady i know doing it, got a free 4d scan off her too - awesome lady :D


----------



## Laura--x

No,no pains thankgod, just don't feel right :/ i can't explain it x

omg yay possibly another april mummy !!!


----------



## jenny_wren

jammy cow!

:rofl:

send her this way!
i wants a free one!

:blush:

i got a 35 wk scanny piccy
no harm in asking!

xx​


----------



## sam*~*louize

https://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/sammielouize/Baby%20Boo/phonebooitcheye.jpg https://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/sammielouize/Baby%20Boo/phonepic.jpg

that was her at 30 weeks 

off to watch a film, will catch up with any updates tomorrow x ( we all need a private arpil chatroom lol )!


----------



## jenny_wren

cute pics
not bad for free eh!!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## chel27

awwww laura i hope you feel better soon honey xxx big hugs xx i hope hannah is ok, im getting worried now :-(


----------



## Laura--x

Thanks babe :) x

Me too !!! I wanna know, im excited :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## mama2b

danapeter36 said:


> And then you can show us!!! We love scan pics...
> 
> I think Hans in labour xxx

Whaaaaaaaaaaaat ?! Has anyone heard from her ? When was she last on ?


----------



## MelanieSweets

No news from Han??? has anyone text Ashleigh as they talk often and she might of contacted her? 

ooooooooh i am cited ... come one next april mummy! :happydance:


----------



## Laura--x

I've text her but no reply, so i can only think she is !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## navarababe

ive texted her to and no reply. So me thinks she is :happydance:


----------



## mama2b

I had a look at her profile she was on at lunch time, maybe she has gone out for the evening ?

I can't believe its nearly April !!!


----------



## chel27

hmmmmm surely ashy and hannah arnt both out or both in labour lol xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

heeee heee heee :happydance: :happydance: wouldnt it be funny if her and ashleigh were both in labour :rofl::rofl: it wouldnt suprise me lol

I know April is nearly here , aww OH got me a card from baby and the myleene klass 'my bump and me book' for mothers day tomorrow :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> aww OH got me a card from baby and the myleene klass 'my bump and me book' for mothers day tomorrow :cloud9::cloud9:


its not mothers day yet... tut tut tut how do you know? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mama2b

MelanieSweets said:


> heeee heee heee :happydance: :happydance: wouldnt it be funny if her and ashleigh were both in labour :rofl::rofl: it wouldnt suprise me lol
> 
> I know April is nearly here , aww OH got me a card from baby and the myleene klass 'my bump and me book' for mothers day tomorrow :cloud9::cloud9:

Awwww my oh would never think to do anything like that lol he thinks im mad when i put love from juliette and posie (the cat) on his cards so he would never think to get one on behalf of bump.

At christmas he thought it was hilarious that his mum bought his sisters present on behalf of her little girl (she is 1) !!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

hahahaha i sign everything with 'love mel,howie and bump or bean' now .... people think its weird? 

Yeh but the cat is part of your family i would do the same if i had a pet, my aunt puts paw prints from her dogs when she sends cards:rofl::rofl: 

I know chel, my OH got excited and made me open it :blush:


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> I know chel, my OH got excited and made me open it :blush:


how cute is that  i wonder if my OH thought to get me a card from amy, i doubt it :rofl:


----------



## chel27

where is everyone tonight???? what ya all up to?? my OH is asleep in chair lol im waiting for amy to wake up for her 10pm feed xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

awww little amy, do u get excited when she wakes up? 

i know is real quiet either everyones gone into labour or they have better things to do .... lol

yeh i bet he will get u a mothers day card specially as your little one is here .... you deserve it hun x x


----------



## navarababe

im still here, had mega bust up with my sis, now she wont come home, and its annoying me even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls how are u all doing.....

Notting hill is on ....luv it!!!Spec as i have a nice bottle of irn bru and a chicken burger and chips lol

what u all bin up 2? Nemore babies?????xxxxx


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> awww little amy, do u get excited when she wakes up?
> 
> i know is real quiet either everyones gone into labour or they have better things to do .... lol
> 
> yeh i bet he will get u a mothers day card specially as your little one is here .... you deserve it hun x x


yea to right i get excited when she wakes up, im always counting the hours till she does :rofl: except at night of course :rofl:

everyone else just probably has better things to do i guess!!!

im hoping for a mothers day card, but ya know what men are like :rofl:

you up to much tomorrow hun?


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> im still here, had mega bust up with my sis, now she wont come home, and its annoying me even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!


why you fallen out with your sis hun?


----------



## kellysays2u

bumpsmum is the 4th april mummy. No news about whether han or ash are in labour though. 

Went and played some basketball walked around town drove on bumpy roads and ate pinapple. Had contractions for awhile and then poof went away. I want this baby out NOW.

Hopefully moving into apartment sometime this week or next and have my "suprise" baby shower tomorow.

How is everyone else?


----------



## kellysays2u

What happened with your sister hun. 

Chel that is so cute with amy. I cant wait till I have Athena here.


----------



## navarababe

hey jackie, how was ur day? 

awww chel thts cute u get excited, hopefully u get a card 2moro hun


----------



## navarababe

im just a crabbit cow lol, and i snapped @ her. she still aint came home, but she a big girl, so she can look after herself. ive texted saying sorry, not much more i can do.

its just all she thinks about @ weekend is football, i just blew up lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

My day was good hun, got my washing machine fixed and my cooker put in today by my brother the lil life saver..place is startin to look like a home now yayyyy!!!

xx


----------



## navarababe

awww thts good jackie hun, when will u be moving in? bet its lovely and cosy. U'll need to post some pics :)


----------



## jenny_wren

quiet in here tonight
obviously babies being born
somewhere ....
prob may mums though!!

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## navarababe

anyone heard from hannah or ash? i did text hannah saying we were worried, she wouldnt let us worry, she'd text bk....i think she might b in labour :o


----------



## mz_jackie86

I think ill move in next week as i just need my fridge freezer delivered which will be done on tues and i need a carpet still havent found one i want for a decent price lol....

Yer the May mummies will be kicking our asses!!! 

Lana are u on income support? Cos just wanted to ask i got my first payment from them on weds which was smaller amount than what i should have got then they said i wud get it every monday but its gone in today! Is that normal? xx


----------



## jenny_wren

no word from either ....
might just be getting our hopes up
:dohh:

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Give us some april mummies 
pleaaaassssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chel27

kellysays2u said:


> bumpsmum is the 4th april mummy. No news about whether han or ash are in labour though.
> 
> Went and played some basketball walked around town drove on bumpy roads and ate pinapple. Had contractions for awhile and then poof went away. I want this baby out NOW.
> 
> Hopefully moving into apartment sometime this week or next and have my "suprise" baby shower tomorow.
> 
> How is everyone else?

hey hun im good thanks  just watching amys lightshow in bed whilst talking to you guys :rofl:

everyone is eating pineapple, i wonder if it really works xx 

i hope you enjoy your baby shower.

so you doing much for rest of weekend hun?


----------



## chel27

really is strange that there been no sign of ashy or hannah tonight, anyone else worried?


----------



## kellysays2u

that could mean we would be up to 6 april mummies if han and ash are both in labour. Jeffswife said she was having contractions every 6-8 minutes and hasnt written since that either. So maybe even 7.


----------



## chel27

kellysays2u said:


> that could mean we would be up to 6 april mummies if han and ash are both in labour. Jeffswife said she was having contractions every 6-8 minutes and hasnt written since that either. So maybe even 7.


OMG yea all 3 of them have been quiet.....lol either that or they just have a life :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhh is jeffswife in labour then????


----------



## kellysays2u

she said it could still have to been the non-progressive labor she was having before or it could have been real labour. She wasnt sure.


----------



## mz_jackie86

omg i hope she is...she was havin that for few days wasnt she...surely the hospital shud just help out lol


----------



## hayley x

omg I just come on from being out for the evening and I cant believe no one has heard from Hannah... maybe she forgot her password hahahaha (we all have pregnant brain moments) but its more exciting to think she is in labour!! 

Hope everyones okayy and had a good day :) xxx


----------



## mummy to be

oh wow... hannah, ash and chas are all in labour??? That is awesome!!!! I am sooooo jealous! I wish i was in labour!!!!!! 

Ohhh i am carrying a 8.1 pound baby ALREADY!!!!!! with another 3 weeks to go i am not impressed lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

I think i ate to much lol........im off for a lie down before i burst......

fingers crossed for some mummies tonight...night girlies xxxx


----------



## mummy to be

nite jackie :) sleep tight :)


----------



## hayley x

nitee xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

well we dont know for sure if there in labor. just thinking cause we havent heard from han or ash and jeffswife was having contractions but not sure if it was progressive labor or nonprogressive labor.


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girls. 
Not really had a thorough catch-up, but I did notice that Hannah's gone "missing"... Well, she was on Facebook about 2 minutes ago when I was online, so hopefully that's a good sign. (Or someone's stolen her password!) Either way, hope she's ok. Same goes for everyone else who's gone AWOL!

How's everyone here doing?


----------



## hayley x

wish i was having contractions (wont be sayin tht when i am lol) ive had no sign so far :( all ive had is loadsssss of BH literally having them all the time now!! Suppose at least im not getting my hopes up for baby to arrive any time soon 

xxx


----------



## pink_cabbage

Well I've got aaaages to go yet (compared to lots of you girls), but I'm not even having many BHs... Does that mean I won't be all prepared when it comes to the birth?!?!

What I DO keep getting is a pinching pain in certain places when the little so-and-so decides to poke out one of her hands/feet... It really bloody hurts! Does anyone else get that??


----------



## hayley x

oooh wonder why she would be on facebook but not come on here :S

haha awol...love it!!

how r uu?

xxx


----------



## hayley x

pink_cabbage said:


> Well I've got aaaages to go yet (compared to lots of you girls), but I'm not even having many BHs... Does that mean I won't be all prepared when it comes to the birth?!?!
> 
> What I DO keep getting is a pinching pain in certain places when the little so-and-so decides to poke out one of her hands/feet... It really bloody hurts! Does anyone else get that??

lol ages... u could go before any of us :( but your not allowed to cuz thts not fair hehe!!

not everyone gets BH... my mum had 4 kids and didnt get them with any of us cuz she dnt know why i keep moanin when they so uncomfortable, thinks im making it up lol.

im finding that th movements hurt a little now, its like hes too big to be in there. when he rolls it makes me jump upright!!

xxx


----------



## pink_cabbage

Yeah, I'm the same - everything's just uncomfortable, and I'm not even particularly big. 

The pains in my ribs round the back is really getting to me though. I'm ok if I'm stood up, walking around, but when I'm sitting it's hell. But then when I stand for too long I get tired and have back ache. Can't flippin' win!

Pleeeeease don't let me go before any of you lot - I have a feeling I'd get lynched!


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> Hannah just wanted to ask since i think it was you that said you watched the boy in the striped pajamas... Was it any good I have been wanting to watch it but dont know if its just gonna make me sad and all day.

Yeh it was really good! :) it is SO sad tho! i cried loads! 

:rofl: Sorry to disapoint you guys, just got back from baby sitting :rofl: & realised my back of my phone sliped off and my battery came out so only just recived txts :rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> Hannah just wanted to ask since i think it was you that said you watched the boy in the striped pajamas... Was it any good I have been wanting to watch it but dont know if its just gonna make me sad and all day.
> 
> Yeh it was really good! :) it is SO sad tho! i cried loads!
> 
> :rofl: Sorry to disapoint you guys, just got back from baby sitting :rofl: & realised my back of my phone sliped off and my battery came out so only just recived txts :rofl:Click to expand...

*Strangles you... in a jokey way*

You do realise that at your stage of pregnancy you're not allowed to disappear without telling us 'cause we all worry/get our hopes up/get jealous?! 

I did just have a thought though... what happens with this thread when you go into labour and have your little one?! 'Cause you update the first page and stuff... but nobody will be able to do it! So if there's a domino effect, where you go then everyone does... this thread will be dead!


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> Hannah just wanted to ask since i think it was you that said you watched the boy in the striped pajamas... Was it any good I have been wanting to watch it but dont know if its just gonna make me sad and all day.
> 
> Yeh it was really good! :) it is SO sad tho! i cried loads!
> 
> :rofl: Sorry to disapoint you guys, just got back from baby sitting :rofl: & realised my back of my phone sliped off and my battery came out so only just recived txts :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> *Strangles you... in a jokey way*
> 
> You do realise that at your stage of pregnancy you're not allowed to disappear without telling us 'cause we all worry/get our hopes up/get jealous?!
> 
> I did just have a thought though... what happens with this thread when you go into labour and have your little one?! 'Cause you update the first page and stuff... but nobody will be able to do it! So if there's a domino effect, where you go then everyone does... this thread will be dead!Click to expand...


LOL sorry guys! :(.. i hear theres a new april baby.? i swear i mentioned i was baby sitting tonight somewhere? :|

and dont worry.. ill be on the min i have the baby :rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> and dont worry.. ill be on the min i have the baby :rofl:

I'm gonna hold you to that one and see if you manage it! I might even start taking bets from everyone :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

did bumpsmum have a girl or a boy?


----------



## hayley x

she had a boy :) she made a thread in third tri announcing his birth :) xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry: some one come online soon!! i had the worse nights sleep of my life!! in my sisters bed (Marcs in mine) im just waiting for him to get up, so i can go in and get jammys :(


----------



## sam*~*louize

aww Han we all got hopes up! More bbies today please, would be a nice day for it !! I got a card from OH with a kangaroo and a mini one in it's pouch :D:D

FUll of cold, cough and sore throat damnit! Hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## HannahGraceee

sammielouize said:


> aww Han we all got hopes up! More bbies today please, would be a nice day for it !! I got a card from OH with a kangaroo and a mini one in it's pouch :D:D
> 
> FUll of cold, cough and sore throat damnit! Hope you all have a lovely day

i wish i got a card :(:(..

but hopefully all my ebay things sell for loads :rofl: that will make me happy..

me and marc are gonna look for some bargins at the carboot today, might find somthing nice. 


& im full of cold too, a the worse sore throat EVER! :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

:wave: morning girls Happy mum to be day!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cake: Happy mum to be daay to you too! :cake: x


----------



## Laura--x

Hannah you cow i so thought u was in labour haha i was rather dissapointed when i got the text lmao.

Happy mothers day everyone x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Im sorry! lol


Just to let you girls now, im going out on tuesday around 2ish but i dont no what time ill be back, and then again at 7-9pm for my antinatal class, and on wednesday im going shopping ok :) x :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

what about ash? has anyone heard from her? or jeffswife?


----------



## mummy to be

heheheh you cheeky girl :) 
Happy mothers day????? Is it mothers day already and i dont know about it :(


----------



## chel27

awwww hannah how dare you not be in labour :-( i was getting all excited then. you must give me your mobile number or i will go insane!!!!!!!


----------



## navarababe

Morning all, happy mothers day :happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Han I was well convinced u were in labour!!!

Hi girlies!!! Happy mums day!


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Im sorry! lol
> 
> 
> Just to let you girls now, im going out on tuesday around 2ish but i dont no what time ill be back, and then again at 7-9pm for my antinatal class, and on wednesday im going shopping ok :) x :rofl:

lmao can you give us a specific time on Wednesday ?! 

I got a mothers day card, and present.......from the cat !!! :rofl:

I have started getting stomach cramps since last night, like period pain does that mean something is starting to happen ?


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Im sorry! lol
> 
> 
> Just to let you girls now, im going out on tuesday around 2ish but i dont no what time ill be back, and then again at 7-9pm for my antinatal class, and on wednesday im going shopping ok :) x :rofl:
> 
> lmao can you give us a specific time on Wednesday ?!
> 
> I got a mothers day card, and present.......from the cat !!! :rofl:
> 
> I have started getting stomach cramps since last night, like period pain does that mean something is starting to happen ?Click to expand...

Morning Ladies, 

Yay so you did get a pressie Mama2b woohoo !! ... i am quite pleased with my two mummy cards and pressie didnt expect anything!! xx 

Omg Han you should of seen us all last night, i bet if your looking back at all the postings we put you would be :rofl::rofl::rofl: we were all thinking you and ash were in labour at same time!!! haaa you got to laugh ......

Panic over sisters :hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

Happy mothers day to all of you girls on that side of the ocean. We dont have mothers day till... i think its either the first or second sunday in may. Normally ends up on my moms and brothers birthday. One hell of a mothers day and birthday present for my mom that year. 

Hannah how dare you not have been in labor! Maybe Ash and Jeffswife though? 

Got my baby shower today at 1 I am very excited for it only about 4 and a half more hours till I get to pretend to be suprised cause my mom already told me about it... cant keep a secret worth crap lol. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies,

Happy mothers day!!!!!

Mama2b....thats so cute u got one from the cat!! Bless!! xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

haha NO BABIES!!!!
:hissy:
lol

happy mothers day girlies

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i was laughing yesterday!! was so not being on for a day and "im in labour" :rofl:

Chel ill pm you my number when marc gets back from the shop cos i cant be bothered to get up to get my phone :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

we were just hoping hannah :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

lol hannah it was all just hope. we want more babies.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Happy Mummies Day ladies.

Sorry to disappoint but NO baby here either!!

I felt so ill yesterday I was in bed.. was asleep by midnight.. kept waking up until it got to 3am and I couldn't get back to sleep and I was so uncomfy that I burst into tears. 

Dan got me a card that says 'To mummy to be' I had just stopped crying and it made me cry again :cloud9:

We decided to go for a drive at like 4:30am to the seaside :rofl::blush:
Then went to a massive market near his mums, then went to see his family and give mothers day cards out. 

Taking my mum out for a meal soon.. I'm just trying to do anything to not be in the house, I am so miserable being inside alone doing F-all. 

Trust me ladies I will still be here by the time it gets to 18th April.. and if I do manage to pop earlier I will make Dan get his bum on here and tell you all ASAP!!

:hug:

I hope you are all okay!! 

Love you all 

xx


----------



## kellysays2u

awww no baby for you either... well we can put the hope out for jeffswife then. 

I have been having the most miserable time trying to sleep to ash. I burst into tears last night when I couldnt get comfortable. OH woke up thinking I had a bad dream and I was like no I just cant get comfy and he was gonna leave me the bed all to myself but I told him no. I have been feeling sick lately also. Like really sick. But yet I dont want to just sit around either. I am always so excited when its finally time to do things. 

Happy mothers day to all of you. The cards you all have gotten have been really cute.


----------



## Cymrukelz

Happy Mothers and soon to be mothers day!
i hinted i wanted a card but i really dont think il be getting one! :(
im stuck in work again today till 6pm! then back in 2moz then my maternity leave starts! woohoo.. x x


----------



## kellysays2u

awww I hope you get one Kell. I will actually be a mummy by the time mothers day is over here. Sometimes hints dont work though lol especially if you were hinting to a man lol.


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi girls.

Just a quick post as I am in so much pain
went to L & D yesterday contractions were 5 mins apart and the hardest they have ever been (brought me to my knees and I was in tears)......still no progress
I'm still at a loose 1 & 50% effacement but the nurse said I was softening up some.
These next 3 days are operation baby eviction!!!

Happy Mother's Day to everyone in the UK!!!!

I'm off for the rest of the day as I have 2 final exams, an assignment & discussion plus we gotta get this baby out.

:hug:


----------



## JeffsWife07

I forgot to add......I have a UTI on top of the non-progressive labor:hissy:


----------



## Cymrukelz

well if i dont get a card and prezzie- i just been to boots and got myself some perfume lol. i went to get my mum and OH mum summit but my mind got distracted. hehe. i hate the way that all the flowers and everything go mega expensive on mothers day and valentines day! grrr. x x


----------



## mama2b

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Just a quick post as I am in so much pain
> went to L & D yesterday contractions were 5 mins apart and the hardest they have ever been (brought me to my knees and I was in tears)......still no progress
> I'm still at a loose 1 & 50% effacement but the nurse said I was softening up some.
> These next 3 days are operation baby eviction!!!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to everyone in the UK!!!!
> 
> I'm off for the rest of the day as I have 2 final exams, an assignment & discussion plus we gotta get this baby out.
> 
> :hug:

Awwww hope baby comes soon for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mellllly

Evening Ladies!
How is everyone? Is there no more babies yet!?

My friend who is due on the 28th March (I think?) has gone into abour today!!
My other friend had hers the other day" I am getting more and more impatient now grrr


----------



## danapeter36

Lol come on team April!!! More babies please!!!


----------



## mama2b

Just out of interest you know the £190 grant that everyone is entitled to if your due after 6th April do they withold this if your baby comes early ?

If so im not letting baba out until the 6th !!


----------



## mellllly

No idea - Im not entitled to it becuase I am due on the 2nd

I am soo fed up ladies, more pains today and last night


----------



## sam*~*louize

It's all based on due date not babies birth date. So no - they should not with hold it.

Jeffswife - hope something gets going for you or eases off with the pain.
Quiet in here today only 4 pages to catch up on :D
Where on earth are these April babies lol
ANyone heard how SS is doing? She home or.....


----------



## mama2b

I don't mind if baby comes a bit early then ! 

Gutted for those that just miss out on it, not fair :( I know they have to set a date somewhere but I would be cheesed off if i missed it by a few days especially when you think your due date is just an estimate.


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey Ladies,

How we all today! Im so bored and tired but on the upside moving into ma flat 2moro!!! 
WoopWoop!!!!

No more april mums yet then??? xxx


----------



## chel27

mama2b said:


> Just out of interest you know the £190 grant that everyone is entitled to if your due after 6th April do they withold this if your baby comes early ?


ha ha i was thinking exactly the same thing as my due date was 6th april, not my fault she came 5 weeks to early :rofl:


----------



## mellllly

its worth finding out!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

When are they paying the grant out? I read somewhere that someone had got theirs already.....has anyone had anything bak to say it was recieved by them cos i sent mine off ages ago and havent heard anything??? x


----------



## hayley x

heyy hope everyones ok :) it was my last day at work today I got some lovely presents :D I got a clay thing with picture frame to print babys hand and foot, some vests, little shoes, flowers, and some smellies for me I couldn't believe how kind everyone was... I'm only weekend staff aswel :)

How's everyones days been?? Still not got any more babies COME OUT BABIES!!!!

Xxx


----------



## mama2b

As far as I know its from April onwards, thats what its says on the website. 

My midwife did say they had a backlog and it would be more life May but I would think some people must start getting it in April even if they are stacked up with forms !


----------



## mama2b

hayley x said:


> heyy hope everyones ok :) it was my last day at work today I got some lovely presents :D I got a clay thing with picture frame to print babys hand and foot, some vests, little shoes, flowers, and some smellies for me I couldn't believe how kind everyone was... I'm only weekend staff aswel :)
> 
> How's everyones days been?? Still not got any more babies COME OUT BABIES!!!!
> 
> Xxx

Awww bless, I want to get one of those clay things, are they good ? xx


----------



## hayley x

I sent my grant thing off a while ago too but was told wouldnt receive the payment til may time which I'm happy about cuz then I can't waste it hehe. Thought I woulda got a letter confirming they received my form though...? Xxx


----------



## hayley x

I don't know if its good but of looks good LOL if I open the box I'd probs get carried away and do it of my own hand to try it out haha xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

its very quiet tonight


----------



## mz_jackie86

You would think they would send a letter to say they got it but they r pretty useless so i guess its normal ol!! x


----------



## mama2b

Yes it is quiet tonight, maybe they've all gone to bed early ?! 

Im off to bed now, have got cramps again like period pain hope this isn't the start of labour, im not ready yet !!! 

I still haven't had chance to go to ikea yet to get the changing station I want, its a fold up black one, looks really cool and as we are a bit short on space thought it would be ideal as some of the other ones ive seen are HUGE.

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20131830

what do you think ?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oh yer thats a really nice one!!! And good that u can put it away x


----------



## mummy to be

good morning ladies :) 
how are you all today???? 
i am exhausted already grrr hurry up bubby ..... time to come out now i think... lol


----------



## navarababe

hey eveyone, how are u all tonight??

Im up at my mums at the moment, had big bust up with my sister, so i decided i needed a few days away from her. So im up here till tuesday :)


----------



## mummy to be

awwwwww you ok babe? Hope you are...... damn sisters :(


----------



## chel27

hello everyone!! been very quiet in here tonight, how are you all?


----------



## mummy to be

good good..... fat and uncomfortable lol... 
how are you?


----------



## navarababe

yeh im ok thanks un, u?, enjoying the peace lol. 

hows u chel hun?


----------



## chel27

im ok thanks hun....got mothers day card from my son and amy today  big teddy from my son and a "best mum" flower pot teddy from amy xx sooo sweet. 

you have good day lana?


----------



## navarababe

awww thats sweet hun :)

yeh my day was ok apart from arguing with my sister, but never mind. lol


----------



## chel27

aww bless ya hun xx big hugs for you xx something must be in the air today cos i had argument with my OH to :-(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls, sorry i was on much last night - when to bed early yesterday :( :cry: i STILL dont feel very well since friday ive had this :(:(


----------



## danapeter36

Hi girls 

Had my 'show' last night. Got all excited and called LW immediately.
They said a show can occur up to THREE WEEKS before you give birth, but it was definately what it was, so at least things are carrying on in the right direction.
And I have had diarrhea since Friday which they have assured me is my clear out, and my loss of appetite and nausea goes hand in hand with it.
Lovely!

How are all my gorgeous girls? 
Lana - I couldn't spend all that much time with my sister. Don't get me wrong I love her so much but small doses is the key!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations on having you show hun :(..

Ive been feeling sick too, & Having loads clear outs :(.. but i think im gonna go over due

3/4 of my ebay items sold yesterday i made £50.03 including P&P.. but something happened with the payments, for somereason its got into marcs other PayPal account and we donno what to do :| :shrug:


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Han!!!
So did they pay into Marcs other paypal account? If they did you can transfer it to your account.

Hun, if you aren't feeling great I would see your MW, when I said that I wasn't feeling well thats what sparked them looking at my cervix and even though it hurts like crazy to me, least you know whats happening.

I am still convinced I will go overdue but we will see. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Aw Han!!!
> So did they pay into Marcs other paypal account? If they did you can transfer it to your account.
> 
> Hun, if you aren't feeling great I would see your MW, when I said that I wasn't feeling well thats what sparked them looking at my cervix and even though it hurts like crazy to me, least you know whats happening.
> 
> I am still convinced I will go overdue but we will see. xxx

I dont have payPal thats why were doing it through his 

Yeh ill tell her at my appoinment on wednesday, i have such a bad throat :(:(


----------



## danapeter36

:( I have been trying to stay away from people with colds and stuff. I bet you picked that up in the hospital from some disgusting person who was coughing all over the place lol. Go and see your doc hun, coz think if you go into labour u dont want to be feeling like that, you want all your energy xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I really dont wanna go into labour while i have this :(.. or maybe it will go away after i give birth lol i cant even be bothered to go to the doctors i feel like shit :(


----------



## danapeter36

:( Hun you should, coz if they can help its better that way. Like I said you dont wanna be in labour and suffering with a sore throat! You'll sound like a grizzly bear lol.
Bless ya, if you can get someoen to take you you should go. Ice cream is good for sore throats!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i wouldnt need any one to take me, my doctors is 5 doors up the road :rofl:


----------



## mellllly

morning ladies!! how are you all?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies

Can I join the 'I feel like sh*t' club please?

I've spent most of the weekend near a toilet :rofl:
Appetite has vanished and I feel so so sick all the time. 

My girly is still in my ribs and I'm in complete despair! I'm sick of people telling me that it is just 'pregnancy' and she will be here soon. 

Another month of being in pointless agony.. I'm sure if you went to the doctor with a broken arm you wouldn't get told 'oh it is JUST a broken arm' 

Dana what time is your appointment today?? :hugs::hugs:
I hope it is nearly time for your princess :cloud9:

Come on April Babies!! 
There was like 12 March mummies by this time in Feb!! :hissy:

God I wish you girlies lived closer sob sob 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Mellly and Ashhy! :)

im ok apart from feeling sick you??

I might make a just in case ticker, my "OVERDUENESS ticker" :rofl: 

I do feel sick, but my appertite is still here! :rofl: HA that will never leave me!!! :rofl: ;)


----------



## HannahGraceee

i spoke to marc & he can get the money sent over to his other paypal account :happydance: wohh Moneyy! :) x


----------



## mummy to be

hello there ladies 
how are you all feeling?


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> hello there ladies
> how are you all feeling?

Hiya hun!!

Im ok apart from feeling sick 

How are you??


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've turned into this big hormonal b*tch.
I'm either biting peoples heads ofof or I'm crying. 
Dan said to me yesterday 'God I can't wait until this baby is out of you' .. 
I nearly floored him :hissy:

I plan to drink loads and loads of raspberry leaf tea today.. it is soooo yummy!!

Hey Mandy how are you??

Think we are all slowly getting fed up.. and non of us are even overdue yet

:hug::hug:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: ive given up
so maybe that ive given up it will come? :shrug:?


----------



## mellllly

Im not too bad - Thought I was in labour at about 5am this morning, but everything stopped at 6am so I went back to sleep.

I feel weird today - cant explain it!?


----------



## HannahGraceee

How many days after due date would we be induced??:shrug: i have no clue?


----------



## mellllly

OMG single figures tomorrow!!


----------



## mellllly

HannahGraceee said:


> How many days after due date would we be induced??:shrug: i have no clue?

Isnt it 10??


----------



## navarababe

Hey ladies, how are you all? 

Hope u feel better soon hannah hun :hugs:

Yeh i agree, i think we are al getting fed up and we aint even overdue lol, we need more april mums. so someone pleaseeeee go into labour this week lol. x


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Im not too bad - Thought I was in labour at about 5am this morning, but everything stopped at 6am so I went back to sleep.
> 
> I feel weird today - cant explain it!?

Maybe something happening then mellly :) x


----------



## navarababe

Melly i think ur going to be next one to go, the "feeling Weird" bit ive heard is a sign of labour going to start. :happydance: 

They'll induce you about 10days after your overdue date, sometimes they leave you the 2weeks, but in most cases its around 10days or before.


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all?
> 
> Hope u feel better soon hannah hun :hugs:
> 
> Yeh i agree, i think we are al getting fed up and we aint even overdue lol, we need more april mums. so someone pleaseeeee go into labour this week lol. x

Thanks hun! :) 

You know how i am cos ive been moaning about it lol how are you?

I was gonna txt you last night i couldnt be bothered to go online, but then i feel asleep :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I tried doing this the other day Hany.. didn't work for me.
I know I will still be here by 18th April.. and if I wasn't in pain I'd be a little more 'okay' with it. 

Weather is back to being rubbish here, Mum and I are taking a very slow walk into town later to go buy a Wii :happydance::happydance:

Then I have lots more cleaning to do. This bedroom turns from immaculate to pig sty in like an hour!!!

xx


----------



## mellllly

Morning Lana!

I really hope its soon! I am soo fed up I just want her to be here NOW!!

How impatient are we haha!


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> Melly i think ur going to be next one to go, the "feeling Weird" bit ive heard is a sign of labour going to start. :happydance:
> 
> They'll induce you about 10days after your overdue date, sometimes they leave you the 2weeks, but in most cases its around 10days or before.

so possible 26 days to go :dohh:


----------



## navarababe

Lol, we dont mind you moaning hun, thats what we are all here for :)

I was online last night for a wee while, then i got to the stage i was so uncomfy sitting on my bum lol, i just had to go to sleep. I read over the forum once or twice i think, spoke in here a few times then crashed out. I was sooooo tired last night, must of been all that arguing i done lol


----------



## navarababe

I know what you mean queeny hun, i tidied mine the other day, went to put a wash on, managed to get it out the basket, and thats the furthest i got, cause its still sitting on my bedroom floor lol. i really need to buck up my ideas and start doing stuff, but i soooooooooooo cant be bothered


Aww mellly bubs will make a appearance within the next day or two im sure of it :)


----------



## mellllly

Im holding you to that Lana!! haha!

Anyone got plans today? I think I am going to drive into town I need more raspberry leaf tea, going to find all the bumpy roads on the way. I am just soo uncomfortable when I am driving now


----------



## danapeter36

Hi all you girlies!!!
I have my appointment today at 2:45 with Meelan the chinese midwife, I LOVE her! She is so funny!


----------



## danapeter36

Oooh be careful Melly you dont want to go into labour at the wheel babes!


----------



## navarababe

oh my i just realised......

*im on my last box  *


----------



## lyndsey3010

morning girls.

I went on huge walks at the weekend, 2.5 miles ssaturday and 3 miles on sunday, having one raspberry leaf tea a day and making chili con carne for dinner. The thought of going overdue fills me with dread! I suspect that I will be, as I want this baby at the MLU I have to pop before 15th otherwise I'm not eligible and will have to have baby in the hospital and won't be able to have a water birth :-( GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT


----------



## navarababe

Morning dana hun, how r u?


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I tried doing this the other day Hany.. didn't work for me.
> I know I will still be here by 18th April.. and if I wasn't in pain I'd be a little more 'okay' with it.
> 
> Weather is back to being rubbish here, Mum and I are taking a very slow walk into town later to go buy a Wii :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Then I have lots more cleaning to do. This bedroom turns from immaculate to pig sty in like an hour!!!
> 
> xx


:rofl: lol we can both me induced the same day :rofl:

when i move out i dont think im gonna buy a wii, i have like a "Family" one, we bought like way before i was pregnant & we havent used it in AGES! lol plus we have a wii Fit and havent used that in ages! :rofl: but my mum doesnt wanna get rid of it just incase! :rofl: but i think i might start up using the Wii Fit after ive had the baby! :)

Im having a massive walk tomoz! :shock: to the train station, well we have like 2 in farnborough but i have to go to farnborough NORTH not MAIN :(:cry: will take me about a year! so im leaving my self an hour to get there! lol 
Im going to marcs and spencers cos they are having a one day baby sale (Like the serect ones that they dont say anything about it till the day).. ive known about it for like 2 weeks but i didnt wanna say anything cos i cant remeber if my aunty said the 24th :rofl: so dont hate me if you go and its not on tomoz:blush:


----------



## mellllly

Its fine - Graham works near town, he can come and get me haha!! He might wonder what I am doing driving down random roads though!?

We fitted the car seat at the weekend, Got a bit excited haha!
Just want everything to be ready and not have to rush around when it does happen.

Is anyone bottle feeding??


----------



## navarababe

awww lyndsey hopefully bubs makes a apperance soon for ya, so u can get your water birth :hugs:

I wasnt going to do the eviction process as i didnt think id need to since im due to pop and carrying sooooooooo low, but i think a week today im going to start it!! i have decided, although, ill prob be to scared to and be a wimp and wait haha


----------



## navarababe

Yeh mellly im bottle feeding, i fitted the car seat to my sisters car weeks ago, lol, she was more excited than i was lol, and its not even staying in her car as im going to my mums after the birth, she just loves having it in the car haha


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Han you are so funny!!!

Morning Lana!!! Hows you babe? 
I am so hungry this morning, I don't know whats happened, last few days I've felt sick everytime I have thought of what to eat.
Apart from chips.
Ash I am officially loving the great british sensation that is CHIPS. They are too good!
Fancy some chip shop ones but shops are too far away.
I wish I could walk lots but baby is back to back so it hurts!!!
Congrats Lana on ur last box babe!!! It's all happening now!!!
Lyndsey, I realy hope you get a water birth babes xxx


----------



## danapeter36

I am breast feeding, but I have a breast pump too to express so Peter can get in on the feeding.


----------



## navarababe

Im good thanks babe, my bump is really sore today, as if its burnt, but then again its been like that for a few weeks now, just starting to notice it, i dont think i can drop anymore or stretch anymore :( If bubs decides to grow anymore, i think she'll pop out the front, not out the normal birth way :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yay congrats Lana on Last box :happydance::happydance:

All I am thinking now is she will come when she is ready. 
I've clearly made such a lovely home for her that she wants to stay put.. and my ribs must be her pre birth toys!! :rofl:

Does anyone know if there is a limit on the amount of cups of RLT you should drink in a day??

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I want Chip Shop Chips NOW! :hissy:


----------



## lyndsey3010

I have no signs of anything happening, no pains, no plug losing, no clear out, no show, bump hasn't dropped. My SIL told me that you need to have like 5 pineapples a day for that to have any effect and I'm not sure I can stomach that much - or afford that much!!

Melly - I'm going for breastfeeding but have decided not ot beat myself up if it doesn't work and bottle feed. I've got one tub of formula and avent bottles and sterliser in case I need it. I'm with you on the driving thing as well, I hate driving now its so uncomfortable. I thought it was our car as its quite low but I drove my parents Volvo estate on friday and that was just as uncomfortable.

han - thanks for the M&S tip, might just have to check it out!

I can't believe how slow us april mums are at delivering the goods!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol it is true, you are carrying so low now babe. I can't believe 23 and a half years ago my mum had me at this gestation, well a few days ago actually, and I was fine!


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> I am breast feeding, but I have a breast pump too to express so Peter can get in on the feeding.

Me too! and im expresses cos i really dont wanna breast feed in public :( im such a pussy lol


----------



## danapeter36

Mmmm chips!!!

RLT - I think you can have as many as you like? Once you get to full term? If your uterus starts contracting too much surely thats a good thing atm?


----------



## danapeter36

No I don't either, I don't mine ppl who do, but breast feeding in public isn't for me! I have an advent one and a tommy tippee one, coz my mil said the tommy tippee ones break easily? I hope not!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

danapeter36 said:


> I am breast feeding, but I have a breast pump too to express so Peter can get in on the feeding.

Which pump did you go for? I have no idea which one to get, I'm thinking avent electric one as bottles are avent and everyone I speak to seems to recommend electric over manual for ease. Then again, I suppose it just depends on how much you plan on using it.


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> I have no signs of anything happening, no pains, no plug losing, no clear out, no show, bump hasn't dropped. My SIL told me that you need to have like 5 pineapples a day for that to have any effect and I'm not sure I can stomach that much - or afford that much!!
> 
> Melly - I'm going for breastfeeding but have decided not ot beat myself up if it doesn't work and bottle feed. I've got one tub of formula and avent bottles and sterliser in case I need it. I'm with you on the driving thing as well, I hate driving now its so uncomfortable. I thought it was our car as its quite low but I drove my parents Volvo estate on friday and that was just as uncomfortable.
> 
> *han - thanks for the M&S tip, might just have to check it out!*
> 
> I can't believe how slow us april mums are at delivering the goods!!

Dont worry, ill get my mum to ring my aunty later and confirm its tomo :) x


----------



## danapeter36

Lyndsey please don't eat too many pineapples...they can give you the serious runs. I know :( I tried it, and was on the loo for days :( I was miserable!


----------



## danapeter36

Avent hun is sposed to be the best!


----------



## mellllly

Lana - Im confused.

I have read soo many different things about Bottle Feeding (making up the feeds)
They say its best to make them as and when you need them but surely you wont be able to time it right until they are in a routine!?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Woo I shall drink it all day then :happydance:

Mmm Dana I want chips too now!
I think I will have some for tea tonight :cloud9:
I'm the same whenever I have no appetite the only thing I can stomach is chips!!

I'm planning on breast feeding too.. but also expressing so Dan can help out :cloud9:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

omg didnt realise theres a chatroom on bnb haha! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Yeah I really am hoping to breast feed, and make it work, generally it does, its very rare that people can't - just need the willpower my mil says.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohhh yeh!! we should all go on the chat room!!


----------



## navarababe

Melly, u get wee containers that hold the right amount of powder ur meant to put in the bottle, have a couple of them sitting, then all u need to do is heat the water and put it in, it take 2secs. my pal does it and she said its sooo simple and so quick.


----------



## danapeter36

I am going in!!!


----------



## navarababe

we all going into chatroom? it would be easier i suppose


----------



## mellllly

danapeter36 said:


> omg didnt realise theres a chatroom on bnb haha! xxx

I know - I clicked on it the other day :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

I am in 'pregnancy chat' lol


----------



## mellllly

navarababe said:


> Melly, u get wee containers that hold the right amount of powder ur meant to put in the bottle, have a couple of them sitting, then all u need to do is heat the water and put it in, it take 2secs. my pal does it and she said its sooo simple and so quick.

Yeh I got them with my bottles.
So you boil the water in the morning, put the milk in the containers, and then when you need the bottle add the formula and then heat the bottle up??

Do you keep the boiled water in the fridge or just on the side??


----------



## danapeter36

melly u shouldve told us! i have bin clueless!


----------



## danapeter36

Come in the chat girls!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:rofl:

Chat chat chat now!!!

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

danapeter36 said:


> Lyndsey please don't eat too many pineapples...they can give you the serious runs. I know :( I tried it, and was on the loo for days :( I was miserable!

Oh God really, I didn't know that! That has got to be the tip of the day, thanks hun! X


----------



## danapeter36

lundsey come in the chat!


----------



## JeffsWife07

hi girls.
I'm off to see the MW today.
Pray that she will help me out some way.......I'm tired of this non-progressive labor:hissy:


----------



## danapeter36

Chas come in the chatroom! Were all chatting xxx


----------



## danapeter36

APRIL MUMS

If no-one is around in here talking it's because we're in the 'Pregnancy' Chatroom.
Find the chatroom in the blue bar at the top of your screen between 'Calendar' and 'Search'.

Just so nobody feels left out or like we've abandoned you!

Love from Dana, Hannah, Ashy, Melanie, Melly, Lana, Chel, Melanie, and all the others who discovered the chatroom today! xxxxxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

You missed my name dana!


----------



## navarababe

shes wrote mel twice, so maybe ur meant to be one of the mels lol x


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL that makes me feel well loved! :rofl:


----------



## natasja32

Im sorry for being a party pooper....i just miss my little boy so much. Have spent the whole day sitting round just crying....wish i could hold and kiss him again....Sorry for being so depressing girls. Im just so sad:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## navarababe

Awww nat hun, u aint being a party pooper, we are all thinking of you and al love you. We are all here to talk if u want to hun. Lots of hugs coming ur way :hugs: zxxxxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

natasja32 said:


> Im sorry for being a party pooper....i just miss my little boy so much. Have spent the whole day sitting round just crying....wish i could hold and kiss him again....Sorry for being so depressing girls. Im just so sad:cry::cry::cry:

Awww sweetheart :( dont be sorry, you allowed to be sad :( :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just wish there was something we could do or say to make you feel better :( :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

:hugs: please don't say sorry. I can't even imagine how your feeling right now, its heart breaking! We are all on here whenever u need someone to talk to. Life is too cruel :( have been thinking about you really hope it starts to get easier for you soon, I bet your fed up of hearing that though :hugs: xxx


----------



## natasja32

I still have to go through his burial on wednesday too....Dont know how im going to do that....My beatifull boy:cry::cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

natasja32 said:


> I still have to go through his burial on wednesday too....Dont know how im going to do that....My beatifull boy:cry::cry:

I will be thinking of you and your family hun:hugs:

i dont understand why horrible things happen to such nice and sweet people


----------



## navarababe

aww hun we'll all be thinking of u babe, xxx


----------



## chel27

natasja32 said:


> Im sorry for being a party pooper....i just miss my little boy so much. Have spent the whole day sitting round just crying....wish i could hold and kiss him again....Sorry for being so depressing girls. Im just so sad:cry::cry::cry:


awww sweetheart you have nothing to be sorry for.....my heart goes out to you, i cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling hun xx life can be so cruel sometimes and it always happens to the best of us xx thinking of you hun xxx always here if you need a chat xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

natasja32 said:


> I still have to go through his burial on wednesday too....Dont know how im going to do that....My beatifull boy:cry::cry:

Natasja I can't even imagine what you are going through. I just think that you are so brave to come on here and share your beautiful little boy with us all and I am so truly sorry that you are going through this. It has to be the worst thing that any parent can experience and my thoughts are with you all during this horrendous time, especially on Wednesday. Bodhi will be looking after you on wednesday, he will give you the strength to get through it.

Massive hugs to you and don't ever apologise for being sad and coming on here, its what we are all here for.
XX


----------



## KelBez

In the chat room if anyone wants to chat :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww natasja please dont ever say sorry to us for being upset/sad/angry/depressed or anything. I can not even possibly imagine what you are going through. Your son will be there for you looking over you on wednesday and I am sure he would not want his wonderful and fantastic mom to be to sad on that day. You are so strong for being able to post his picture and sharing him with all of us. I am not sure if I would ever have the strength to do that.


----------



## mellllly

Natasja - you have no reason to be sorry, I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling, We cannot say anything to take away your pain but we are all here for you when you just want to let it all out xxx


----------



## chel27

where is everyone today????


----------



## lyndsey3010

My red hot chili con carne is bubbling away as I type........ Bring on the baby!


----------



## chel27

lol hope it works for ya lyndsey xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Thanks hun! How is Amy doing?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girls! :) x


----------



## navarababe

hey everyone, how u all 2nite?


----------



## sam*~*louize

lyndsey3010 said:


> My red hot chili con carne is bubbling away as I type........ Bring on the baby!

omg that's what we just cooked - although it wasn't RED HOT lol, was quite warm !


----------



## navarababe

im to scared to start trying to get baby out lol

i just dont want her staying in hospital


----------



## danapeter36

Hi girls
Still sad from my appointment today, mw was horrid, my test results werent back and I have to be seen again Wednesday. All that way and a two hour wait for her to patronise me and make me feel bad and not even have my results. Not my fault if 'I have been on my feet all day' dont be a mw, I didn't ask to see you you guys booked me in!!!

Grrr been crying a lot, very hormonal, will speak to you all tomorrow!
Love yas
D xxx


----------



## chel27

amy is good thanks lyndsey  she just perfers to stay awake all night and sleep in day lol 

u feeling ok?


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hope your ok Dana

I brought my mat leave forward a week too! So finish this Friday! Just couldn't bend to lift the kids up and stuff, was getting awkward!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Lana!! have you heard from dana?


----------



## navarababe

awwww dana hun, as i said in text, just ignore the ignorant cow. shes not worth crying over. think about ur bubs, that will make u happy. love ya hun, have a good nite xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: thats the problem with keeping this up, i always forget to refresh and mis messages :rofl:


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> i just dont want her staying in hospital



nobody ever does :-(


----------



## navarababe

yeh hun, dana's online, shes had rough day because of stupid mw (GRRRRR) 

i wasnt online earlier so couldnt update when dana texted


----------



## navarababe

i think thats why i might hold off until at least 38weeks, thats only 2weeks away.thats if i dont go b4 that lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

any one in chat?


----------



## chel27

awww dana im sorry to hear your not happy xx we hear to talk to hun if you want xx hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

I don't understand some midwives, why choose a profession where you are supposed to care and be a part of the most exciting time in someone's life if you are just going to be a miserable cow about it and make people feel bad. I've been really lucky in that all the midwives I have seen have been lovely, some of the stories I hear are awful though, my dog gets better treatment at the vets.


----------



## mama2b

danapeter36 said:


> Hi girls
> Still sad from my appointment today, mw was horrid, my test results werent back and I have to be seen again Wednesday. All that way and a two hour wait for her to patronise me and make me feel bad and not even have my results. Not my fault if 'I have been on my feet all day' dont be a mw, I didn't ask to see you you guys booked me in!!!
> 
> Grrr been crying a lot, very hormonal, will speak to you all tomorrow!
> Love yas
> D xxx

Oh no, last thing you want is a horrible mw :( ive only had one that was a bit iffy and she came to my house instead of usual one.

She was demanding to know why i was scheduled a home visit at 34wks as apparently I should have gone to surgery ?! I said ive always had home visits and the surgery appnts (fri mornings) are when i work and as im self employed i loose out on the money etc etc god knows why i felt i had to justify myself, to top it off she kept going on and on about breast feeding, i am planning to do this but i got the distinct impression she would of been a real bitch to me had i said i wasn't going to ! 

I hope I get a nice one when im giving birth otherwise im going home !!!! 

Will you have to see her again, or was she a one off ? xxx


----------



## navarababe

ill go into chat if u want hun


----------



## MelanieSweets

Evening mummies, x x 
How ru all good day today? x 

What happened with Dana, she didnt sound to happy x 

Natasja darling, we are all here for you and you can chat or PM us anytime xx :hug:


----------



## navarababe

i missed ya in chat hannah hun, lol, i had to switch computers


----------



## navarababe

quiet in here 2nite


----------



## chel27

why isnt hannah on here much anymore :-(


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girls *waves*

I feel like I've abandoned this place :( But it's just a) it takes FOREVER to catch up, and b) I can't sit at my computer too long 'cause it proper kills my back :(

How is everyone anyway? No more mummies?? 

I had a consultant appointment today, and it seemed like I was there forever. He told me loads of stuff that just went over my head. I really should pay more attention. But the end result is I have to have an iron transfusion next week. Now, forgive me if I'm wrong, but transfusion... isn't that like a needle straight into my vein and bloodstream?! Man, that's scary. My iron levels aren't getting anywhere about 8, despite being on 3 iron tablets a day :(
On top of that, the student midwife took my bloods today 'cause my bile acids are elevated too (whatever that means), and she collapsed my vein! She couldn't stop apologising, and as much as it really really hurt, I felt really sorry for her - she has to practice on someone, and I'm just glad it was me not someone terrified of needles!

Oh oh oh - I only just noticed... LAST BOX!!!


----------



## navarababe

not sure chel hun 

wht u up to?


----------



## chel27

not alot hun, just spamming and watching corrie lol wat bout you?


----------



## navarababe

not much hun im soooo bored :(


----------



## kellysays2u

owwwy i had someone collapse one of my veins before that hurts like hell. Although same as you I was glad it was on me and not someone else as she was a student as well. I actually want to become a certified phlebotomist (the people that draw your blood). It has always been something I wanted to do. So hoping if I ever mess up its only on nice people lol. 

I dont know anything about transfusions though but I hope it goes well for you. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Janisdkh

navarababe said:


> im to scared to start trying to get baby out lol
> 
> i just dont want her staying in hospital

Me too.. Though it takes the ladies sooo long to evict maybe we should start early LOL


----------



## mummy to be

hello there :) 
How are you all????


----------



## kellysays2u

hey hun i am pretty good. getting ready for bed soon as its almost ten and I had no sleep last night...


----------



## mummy to be

ohh true 
it is almost 12 here.. (lunch time) and i have only been outta bed for a little while hehehee


----------



## kellysays2u

lol well its night time here. I wish I could sleep in that late I am just NEVER comfy any more. It stinks. I think its my body preparing for the sleepless nights lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies :hi::hi:

I hope you are all okay! :hugs:

Mum and I went and bought a Wii yesterday and went shopping.. stocked up my supply of lucozade.. and I got to have Chips for tea (Yes DANA CHIPS HAHA)

Then after we got back I was in agony so I spent the rest of the day bouncing on my gym ball/on all fours. It did F all. Why won't she get out of my ribs :hissy:

I ended up going to sleep at like 9.30pm.. was up every 30 minutes to go to the toilet. Fed up isn't even the phrase any more. 

Any one got any magical solutions on how to get my baby out my ribs?! 

xx


----------



## mummy to be

ohhhhhh queeny i wish i could help you.... if anyone comes up with the majical solution please be sure to pass some my way hey???? lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls,

woke up with the most horrible period pains in the whole world!! pushed through them thinking if this was it,its gonna get worse and try and get some sleep. i feel asleep and they went. typical! lol


----------



## danapeter36

Morning Girlies,
I am with Han, got horrid pains since yesterday when I left hospital. Still really really upset about my visit!!! Ah well, today is a brand new day.
Had a contraction at 8am this morning that completely stunned me and left me in agony. Nothing else since!
Awww Ash, I had pizza for tea :( Woulda preferred some chips, but I am making chips tonight hehe. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

yepp marcs and spencer thing is on today, up to 50% off! :) x


----------



## danapeter36

Oh woo hoo han!!!
Shame I cant get to one :( Got tonnes to do in the house and I'd have to walk to the bus.
Dammit


----------



## HannahGraceee

online then hun, its online too :) x


----------



## danapeter36

wow thanks babe!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Hanny my fake uggs are here from littlewoods lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:|... fake uggs?


----------



## danapeter36

Lol yeah, thats what I call those things u buy that look like uggs but they aint uggs. Like from Primark or River Island lol. 

https://www.bargaincrazy.com/epages...azy/Products/D01055Q8/SubProducts/D01055Q801D


----------



## HannahGraceee

oh wow!

I musta have not seen when you wrote about it? im going on chat?? x


----------



## mama2b

Morning everyone :)

Im off house hunting today, they are all out of budget but im hoping to get some rent knocked off ! 

One of the agents i spoke to was a right cow, she was asking me how i thought id manage to pay the rent if im off on maternity leave !!!


----------



## danapeter36

Awww hun I am in the same position.
Were in the chatroom atm!!!


----------



## navarababe

Morning girls, how r u all? xx


----------



## mellllly

Good thanks Lana - How are you??


----------



## navarababe

good thanks hun. what u up to? me n dana in chat hun, dunno where every1 else is


----------



## HannahGraceee

there! :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC01344.JPG
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## danapeter36

nice boobies!
yeah ur fine hun xxx


----------



## navarababe

nice boobies hun, u cant even tell thats ur bra x


----------



## chel27

yummy i want your boobies lol xx


----------



## kellysays2u

lol that was weird... i get on and there are hannahs boobs lol


----------



## danapeter36

speak later ladies xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

I have a migraine :-(


----------



## mama2b

lyndsey3010 said:


> I have a migraine :-(

Oh no, how you feeling now ? xx


----------



## chel27

kellysays2u said:


> lol that was weird... i get on and there are hannahs boobs lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

hey ladies
went to see the MW yesterday.....everythings the same I'm still a thick loose 1.:hissy:
she said if I go into active labor they won't stop it.....thing is my body won't do that.:hissy:
and I've gained 2 lbs in 1 week......I'm up to 146lbs:dohh:

other than that....operation baby eviction is a no go as DH & I both have the flu and neither one of us has enough energy to climb on top of the other

I'm off to rest

hope everyone is well

:hug:


----------



## kellysays2u

jeeze apparently marissa is not getting the message chas. Hopefully you wont be sick anymore and operation baby eviction can continue.... I should probably get on that too but I am tired right now... Maybe laters. 
Whats everyone else up to?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Any ladies around??

Just got back from a six mile walk!! 

3 miles into town and 3 miles back. 

My mum bought the sweetest dress from Marks & Spencer :cloud9:

By the time we got home I was feeling immense pressure from my little girlie and realllllly needed the toilet (TMI sorry) 

BUT I still have a foot in my ribs :cry::hissy: Why won't she move??!?!?!


xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

long storry, going to antinatl in 7 mins tell you about it later :(


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww hannah I hope everything is ok. I will be thinking of you and you better post as soon as you get home and let us all know whats up. Massive Hugs. :hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

Oh and Ash I know exactly how you feel she is doing everything to prepare for labor besides dropping!


----------



## danapeter36

Hope your okay Han :( Sending love!

Ashy - I get that when I have been walking its unbearable. I need a poo after walking a few metres :( Shes coming out my bum I swear xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

bloody hell ash
6 miles!!
i cant even walk 6 minutes!!
:rofl:

still no babies :hissy:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

cheers for the boobs hannah!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girlies, does seem a lot quieter, where has everyone gone lol!!

24th March and very few babies, hehe!


----------



## jenny_wren

god tell me about it

and we've got girlies
into single figures too

bunch of lazy babies!

:hissy:

xx​


----------



## mummy to be

Hello everyone :) 
How are you all? 
Hannah - Hope your ok!!!!
Chas - awwww sucks Marissa is just not playing the game anymore :( Cuddles for you! 
Ashy - Hope your ok.... not too much pressure i hope.... 

How is everyone else?


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> god tell me about it
> 
> and we've got girlies
> into single figures too
> 
> bunch of lazy babies!
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> xx​


jenny im sure your one of the april mummies that is further along.....soooo evict your baby now :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

in pain

:hissy:

im gonna kick baby back
when she finally gets her
arse out!!

:rofl:

you okies?!?

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

chel27 said:


> jenny im sure your one of the april mummies that is further along.....soooo evict your baby now :rofl:

:rofl:
IM TRYING!!!!!!!!!!!
she wont listen to me!!
ive even asked nicely!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## jms895

No more babies April mummies?


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> jenny im sure your one of the april mummies that is further along.....soooo evict your baby now :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:
> IM TRYING!!!!!!!!!!!
> she wont listen to me!!
> ive even asked nicely!
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: go and have sex...eat a curry....raspberry leaf tea...WHATEVER it takes to get that bloody baby out :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

DONT BE SILLY!!!

:rofl:

WE'RE ALL CURSED!!

:cry:​


----------



## chel27

jms895 said:


> No more babies April mummies?


nope :-( they are a stubborn bunch :rofl:


----------



## jms895

:dust: come on babies!!


----------



## jenny_wren

chel27 said:


> :rofl::rofl: go and have sex...eat a curry....raspberry leaf tea...WHATEVER it takes to get that bloody baby out :rofl:

i've been trying!!
everyday!!!
:rofl:

shes not budging!
ive even tried bribing her!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## jms895

We had loads in the March mummies thread at this point.

Your babies really are a stubborn bunch :rofl:

Not as stubborn as mine though!!


----------



## jenny_wren

rub it in why dont you!!!

:rofl:

you never know yours
might be a clever sod
and arrive on his dd!!

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

lol jen I keep saying the same thing. But I love my little girl way to much for that lol. She just needs to stop being mean to me. She wouldnt be here without me lol. 
Everything down below hurts and I can barely stand up without feeing like she is going to fall out of me... I am done with being pregnant. Out baby NOW!

Any news on han?


----------



## jms895

jenny_wren said:


> rub it in why dont you!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> you never know yours
> might be a clever sod
> and arrive on his dd!!
> 
> xx​

He is a boy, you really think he is gonna be on time? :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

Why do our babies have to be so comfy in us... why dont you march mummies share with us how you guys had yours out at this point lol. Well some of you at least. I want athena hear and I want her NOW!


----------



## jenny_wren

im so done with it too

:rofl:

im actually looking forward to
the labour !! i really am!!

:rofl:

whats up with han??!

x​


----------



## kellysays2u

lol men are always late. but that gives my daughter no excuse... I dont want her being a fashionabley late kind of girl


----------



## jenny_wren

jms895 said:


> He is a boy, you really think he is gonna be on time? :dohh: :rofl:

#

might be a one off lol

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## mummy to be

wow i cant believe how many April babies that are being stubbon...... :( 
Has anyone heard from Hannah?


----------



## kellysays2u

Han posted awhile ago that she was heading to antenatal in 7 minutes that it was a long story and would tell us when she got back... havent heard anything since.


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: go and have sex...eat a curry....raspberry leaf tea...WHATEVER it takes to get that bloody baby out :rofl:
> 
> i've been trying!!
> everyday!!!
> :rofl:
> 
> shes not budging!
> ive even tried bribing her!
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG you had sex everyday :rofl: how lucky is you :rofl:


----------



## jms895

kellysays2u said:


> Why do our babies have to be so comfy in us... why dont you march mummies share with us how you guys had yours out at this point lol. Well some of you at least. I want athena hear and I want her NOW!

To be honest I really dont know! We had loads of earliers, like 37,38 and 39 weeks all at once. Then nothing for ages!! :lol:

Bouncing on the ball, walking, sex, hot food, pineapples, jumping, we tried it all now we have quite a few waiting around the same date!


NEW MOON ON THURS LADIES OOOOOHHHH EXCITING!!


----------



## jenny_wren

classes finish at 9

should hear something 
soon after that 

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

chel27 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG you had sex everyday :rofl: how lucky is you :rofl:


thats all he ever bloody wants
it does hurt though :cry:
but if it works then its sooo
worth it!

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

My OH wants sex all the time to. I dont know whats wrong with him I feel like a huge cow and can never get comfy but apparently how I look doesnt make a difference to him lol. Thats all he ever seems to want is sex and food. Freaking men!

I want to know how hannah is!


----------



## mummy to be

jenny_wren said:


> thats all he ever bloody wants
> it does hurt though :cry:
> but if it works then its sooo
> worth it!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xx[/CENTER]

we are the same... :sex: almost nightly but doesnt seem to be working yet...


----------



## jenny_wren

some men do have a thing
for pregnant women LOL

god knows why!!

:rofl::rofl:

obviously sex doesn't
work!!
:hissy:

should hear from hannah
in about half hour if she
comes straight back from
the classes!

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

lol yeah its not working at all really for me yet either... it stinks... i think i am gonna head into the chatroom if anyone wants to join.


----------



## chel27

my OH wants sex now the babys born lol but when i was pregnant "no way" lol i think i disgusted him lmao xx


----------



## mummy to be

oh ok i will be there :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies, hope ur all ok!!xx

I just letting you all know that i have moved into my flat now YAYYYY!!!
But wont have my net on till next week so wont be on!! But doubt i will go into labour lol!! Will be checking in tho xxxxx

Spk tya lata xxxx


----------



## kellysays2u

alright sounds like a party.


----------



## mummy to be

i am waiting lol :)


----------



## kellysays2u

were in the pregnancy chat lol


----------



## natasja32

Hi girls....how are you all?


----------



## mummy to be

Good thank you Natasja... how are you huni??


----------



## natasja32

Im ok...just very heartbroken. We have Bodhis funeral tomorrow,just sad. Had my 8 year old in tears earlier. He decided not to go tomorrow,but was upset as he thought Bodhi would think he doesnt miss or love him...That was heartbreaking.:cry:


----------



## mummy to be

awwwww huni! I cant begin to imagine what you are going through! I will be thinking about you tomorrow. 
I wish i was there to somehow help you out a little.


----------



## lyndsey3010

Hi girls, I'm full of cold. Went to bed earlier with a migraine and woke up full of snot and cold :(

Natasja, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Must be so hard to be strong for your son whilst also grieving yourself. I have so much admiration of your strength


----------



## kellysays2u

hey hunny how are you?


----------



## kellysays2u

I will deffinately keep you bodhi and your whole family in my thoughts tomorow hun.


----------



## natasja32

lyndsey3010 said:


> Hi girls, I'm full of cold. Went to bed earlier with a migraine and woke up full of snot and cold :(
> 
> Natasja, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Must be so hard to be strong for your son whilst also grieving yourself. I have so much admiration of your strength

Im sorry you are feeling poorly hun,hope you feel better soon. Im not really all that strong,trying to be......


----------



## lyndsey3010

natasja32 said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I'm full of cold. Went to bed earlier with a migraine and woke up full of snot and cold :(
> 
> Natasja, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Must be so hard to be strong for your son whilst also grieving yourself. I have so much admiration of your strength
> 
> Im sorry you are feeling poorly hun,hope you feel better soon. Im not really all that strong,trying to be......Click to expand...

Yes you are. To even come back on here and be surrounded by baby talk is something I don't think I could do


----------



## mummy to be

i second that Lyndsey... i am not sure i could do it... i admire you Natasja....


----------



## kellysays2u

I admire you to hun. I would not be able to get back on here I dont think. Not for a very very long time. You have amazing strength in side of you.


----------



## natasja32

Its weird...i have a best friend who is going to be a daddy for the first time....he didnt want to tell me,as he didnt want to upset me,but strangely,im really happy for him and all you mummies. I do get upset at times when i read the stories on how everyone feels,but i think in some ways it sort of helping me grieve. I dont know maybe im weird.....Hubby cant look at baby pics at the moment,and doesnt look at Bodhis pics. I talk about him everyday as much as i can,as i dont want people to be afraid to say his name just incase i might start crying. He is part of our family,even tho he wasnt with us for long,but i want people to feel comfortable speaking about him.


----------



## kellysays2u

You are not weird for being like that. Thats how people are supposed to grieve actually because it makes it so the person is never forgotten or lost and lets you live your life a little bit easier and lets other people not be as unsure around you. Most people have such great difficulty with it though and thats why I say you are so strong and I really admire you. It is great that you want to share bodhi with everyone as he is a part of your family and always will be. You have an angel baby hun.


----------



## lyndsey3010

I don't think you're weird Hun, to me it sounds like you are one of the rare, genuinely sincere people that you meet in life. To be able to be happy for others still whilst going thru something so heartbreaking is a real credit to you. 

It's so hard not to sound cliched and cheesy, I really mean everything and hope it comes across that way. What time us little bodhi's funeral tomorrow? I'll be having a minutes silence in his memory.


----------



## mummy to be

lyndsey3010 said:


> I don't think you're weird Hun, to me it sounds like you are one of the rare, genuinely sincere people that you meet in life. To be able to be happy for others still whilst going thru something so heartbreaking is a real credit to you.
> 
> It's so hard not to sound cliched and cheesy, I really mean everything and hope it comes across that way. What time us little bodhi's funeral tomorrow? I'll be having a minutes silence in his memory.

again i completely agree with you!!!
Yes what time is the funeral? I want to be thinking about you and your family...


----------



## natasja32

Thats lovely:cry: The service starts at 2 o clock. I would be lying if i said i didnt have a little anger for people,but it seems to be aimed at the elderly at the moment. I know that sound awfull,but said to hubby i dont mean it,i just find it unfair. As some of them can hardly walk and my little Bodhi didnt even get to open his little eyes. Sorry if that sounds a bit harsh. Its not their fault....


----------



## kellysays2u

I think I would feel the exact way. I would be angry that they have lived there lives and my little one didnt even get to have a moment. Its not there fault but that is anger that is completely reasonable. I will be thinking of your little one at 2 oclock... i think thats like 8 here but I promise I will have a moments silence for him and light a candle for him tomorow.


----------



## mummy to be

it doesnt sound harsh at all Natasja... i completely understand where your coming from with that..... i know what you mean.....


----------



## lyndsey3010

You have every right to feel anger. Everyone grieves differently and channels emotions in different directions. I would say that letting your emotions out, no matter what form they are in, is better than shutting down. 

My battery is about to go so I'll say goodnight all whilst I still can. massive hugs natasja and sleep tight bodhi. I'll be thinking of you. X


----------



## mummy to be

i will do the same with the candle lighting. I am not sure on the time frame but i will have one going all day for him.


----------



## natasja32

Aw bless you girls. Thanks for all the kind words and youre thoughts for tomorrow. Hope you all sleep well,and give youre little bumps hug from me... Take care of yourselfs and bumps..:hugs::hugs: Im off to give hubby cuddles,looks like he needs a few bless him...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

aww. you go do that hun. Make sure he gives you some too though you need them also. Have a good night and I will be thinking of you tomorow!


----------



## mummy to be

yes that might be a good idea.... i will be thinking about you tomorrow....
Cuddles 
stay strong..... 
-xox-


----------



## MelanieSweets

natasja32 said:


> Aw bless you girls. Thanks for all the kind words and youre thoughts for tomorrow. Hope you all sleep well,and give youre little bumps hug from me... Take care of yourselfs and bumps..:hugs::hugs: Im off to give hubby cuddles,looks like he needs a few bless him...:hugs::hugs:

Sorry I missed you Natasja I hope everything goes ok tomorrow hun i will be thinking of you xx :hug: xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

How is everyone this evening? where is everyone I went into 'pregnancy' chatroom to see if the april mummies were in there *(we were all in there this morning)* and no one is .... or ru all just in labour ........ lol xx 

:hugs:


----------



## navarababe

its quiet tonight :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Lana :) x


----------



## navarababe

hey han hun, how u feeling now? x


----------



## kellysays2u

hey how is everyone doing? Ugh pressure down below is killing me but I think its just cause I might be having my "clear out". I am not sure though cause its in both areas... Come on babies all us mommies want to meet you.


----------



## mummy to be

Yes i agree bring on the bubbies :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls!

Lol sorry Lana i feel asleep last night! :rofl: x


----------



## navarababe

lol its ok hun, how u feeling today? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> lol its ok hun, how u feeling today? x

Lol yeh im ok hun , pretty sure i have tonsilitous you?? x


----------



## navarababe

yeh im ok hun, ty. MW is meant to be coming out today at half 10, not sure if she'll phone and cancel or not lol. Then im going into town later today to go by a wii :) hopefully its worth it.

Awww hun, can ya not go to docs and see if that is what u have got hun?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Ladies!! 

Grrr I don't want to be awake.. I had an early night last night because I felt like rubbish.. woke up at 3am and watched pretty woman :blush: 

What ended up happening yesterday Han?? 

Can't believe we still have only four babies!! 

HAPPY 38 WEEKS 8th April mummies!!! :cloud9:

(Hahaha.. I just had to check I had the right day.. DOH!!) 

xx


----------



## navarababe

hey ash hun, i wasnt planning on getting up until 8.50ish, her upstairs was making so much noise i just had to get up GRRRRR

Happy 38Weeks girls :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

coming in chat?? x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Wooooo for Chat!!!!!

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oooops I kinda fell asleep..then I came back and no one was in chat :blush:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
I have such a headache!!! :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Have you taken something for it hun??

I feel like rubbish still.. and I'm starting to get the 'Have you had her yet??' messages.. Grr!! 

But I have cherryade and it is cheering me up.. I have bright red lips :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

FUCK!
im in pain


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Where is the pain?!?!?!?!?! 

I was just thinking before I clicked on the thread 'pfft.. I haven't had any bad pains yet' and then you are swearing because you are in pain haha

I just keep getting backache, period style cramps occasionally and constant rib ache :hissy:

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

I was the same yesterday han, had a whopper of a headache, went to bed and woke up with a cold :(
Still, rather have it now than in 2 weeks time.......
2 weeks oh my god!! I think im gonna be late by at least a week. Dont konw why, just a feeling i have

How are you all?


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Where is the pain?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> I was just thinking before I clicked on the thread 'pfft.. I haven't had any bad pains yet' and then you are swearing because you are in pain haha
> 
> I just keep getting backache, period style cramps occasionally and constant rib ache :hissy:
> 
> xx

In my bump and back :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Labour dust for Hanny!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust:​
I just need to pee AGAIN!!!!! 

I may set up camp in the loo!

xx


----------



## kellysays2u

ash setting up camp in there sounds like a very good idea. i was up 5 times last night to go pee... kept thinking i had to go number 2 also with all the pressure but nope never happened... I just want her out now... I am hanging out in the pregnancy chat room by myself if anyone wants to join!


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone, hope your all ok,

I might have to get admitted to hospital this afternoon ](*,) blood pressure high and have headache which could be sign of pre eclampsia, mw coming this afternoon to chk blood pressure again, so will know more then.


----------



## kellysays2u

Hope everything goes ok hun. Maybe you will get to meet your little one sooner then. 

I dont have another appt till april 6th two days before my due date... If I make it that far. I hope I dont.

How is everyone...?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm miserable! :cry:
I keep going to try and sleep on the sofa but every time I lay down I need the toilet. 

So I just keep hunching myself over my birthing ball trying not to cry. Potentially 24 days of this to go! and everyday I just get more and more depressed. 
Even OH noticed last night that I'm quiet (I'm never quiet!!) and completely withdrawn. 

I would love to go away for a weekend, no where special, just away from the house and away from people asking if I have had her yet and telling me to hurry up and telling me how 'HUGE' I am. But we can't afford to do anything. 

How the hell do people cope going two weeks overdue?!?!

xx


----------



## kellysays2u

I do not know how anyone copes with going overdue. I am about ready to cry every night. I cant get comfortable anywhere I cant sleep. If I do ever get remotely comfortable I have to get up to pee. It just sucks I cant take it much longer... And they will let us go the full 2 weeks overdue here. So I potentially have 28 days left of this... I just want her here now! You here that Athena it is time to come out your eviction notice has been posted. Now OUT!


----------



## kellysays2u

oh btw still in the pregnancy chat by myself lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

I'm so glad I've got you ladies to talk to and you all understand how hard it is!
I'm so jealous of those pregnant people that sail through it all and don't get annoyed by anything. 

I think the one thing that makes all this worse for me is I have no hobbies. 
My hobbies used to be shopping, drinking, dancing whilst drunk, going to the cinema, I liked walking and swimming too. 

I can't do any of those now.. clothes make me miserable, when OH and I last went to the cinema I was in tears through the whole film because I was in so much pain with my back/ribs. I'm still in agony from my loooong walk yesterday and I do not wish to inflict my pregnant body on anyone whilst swimming!! 

OH keeps telling me to get a hobby but how many hobbies are really aimed at 38 week pregnant women?!?! 

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Heya ladies everyone seems in pain today...nbut ive only read this page lol!

Im bored of my new flat already i have no phoneline so no broadband and no sky lol so nothing to do......snore!!!

Anymore babies yet???xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww hun at least you have your own special place & it won't be long until you have everything to make yourself at home and un-bored. 
I have all those things and I'm still going out my head haha 

I have just realised why babies get super chubby the last couple of weeks before birth... I'm so miserable that I'm eating anything in sight! 

My baby girl is going to be a toddler for the simple fact for once I can't stop eating!! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

omg im soooooooooo sore today :( thank god mw is coming out at 2, just had to spring clean the whole house lol. babys moving like MAD! and my bump is very hot and sore, as if its burning, but cant moan about that, she said its normal before :(

how is everyone else today? x


----------



## Cymrukelz

hi ladies. its nice to see where all going through the same sort of thing!
i over did the cleaning yesterday and sure i pulled something and i havent moved since now :( finally got MW appointment on tuesday- i just keep preying thinking she going to say "im going to have to induce you now" lol. 

oooh and why the hell does everyone say
"OMG your huge" like its a nice thing i want to hear. grrrrrrrrrrrrr. x


----------



## navarababe

Aww hope u feel better soon. I wish mw would say that to me to, id faint. 

Yeh everyone keeps asking me why my bump is still here and why i havent got baby yet, i wanna scream " IVE GOT 4 WEEKS LEFT FFS!!!!" lol, but i just keep on smiling, its so hard


----------



## navarababe

just reminded me i got ur message yesterday kelly, i just forgot to reply till now, omg my memory is like a siv lol


----------



## Cymrukelz

no problem hun... im the same when i get a text these days. lol.

at least soon everyone will be comenting on my gorgeous baby boy or girl and not my belly size! lol 
im going to cinema 2nyt but i just cant be botrherd to dress up half decent these days. just want to wear baggy joggers and hoody- NICE! lol i look like a right chav mum to be. x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I call myself huge.. but everyone else says I'm not.. Apart from OHs sister.. whenever we go see her she says 'Oh my god look at the size of you' .. she said it on Sunday and I was in such a bad mood I told her to f*ck off!! 

Honestly you wouldn't go up to a fat person and say 'Alright fatty' so why do it to a pregnant lady!! 

I can't wait to lose the baby weight and be like HAHA I'm slim-ish now!! I am determined to get back to pre pregnancy weight!! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

Lol awww hun, im sure u dont, bet u look fine, im the same tho, i dont wanna wear anything decent (well i got nothing that fits me decent) lol

I got 2 pairs of joggys that i jsut keep wearing as thats the only things that havent became tight on me :( because my bump is so slow its REALLY hard to get anything done up and anything round the waist, but never mind, it cant drop any further i hope lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhhhhh i just realised im FULL TERM TODAY!!! GO ME! Lol!!!

Well im off to go buy a freeview box to entertain myself lol!!!


Spk to u all later...have a gud day girls xxxx


----------



## navarababe

WOOOHOOO happy full term hun :happydance:

Have fun shopping xx

ive got the mw coming in 10mins girls, so ill speak to u all once she leaves :) xx


----------



## kellysays2u

Jeeze were all uncomfy today! Its not fair. Its only ten and I already want another nap. Hope everyone with appts today only get the best of news.


----------



## Cymrukelz

im off need to go buy a new bed and see if i can get sky tv and internet... to keep me entertained. lol x x


----------



## lyndsey3010

mama2b said:


> Hey everyone, hope your all ok,
> 
> I might have to get admitted to hospital this afternoon ](*,) blood pressure high and have headache which could be sign of pre eclampsia, mw coming this afternoon to chk blood pressure again, so will know more then.

Hope you are ok hun - what time is the mw coming? Keeping everything crossed for you that its good news
X


----------



## lyndsey3010

Just been catching up on the last few pages, we are all sounding well and truly fed up now. COME ON BABIES GET OUT :hissy:

Ive got my 38week check this afternoon, going to the MLU where we want to have the baby for it. I love going there its like a hotel!!

Lana hope your appt goes well and big hugs to everyone in pain.

Little Bodhi's funeral has just started....... Poor Natasja, I hope she is ok
XX


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I hope everything went okay :cry:

I think my body is kicking up a gear now. 
I was sat watching portland babies when I got a really bad pain all around my stomach and back & then I really needed the toilet.. 

Oh my god TMI - I totally know the meaning of a 'clear out' :rofl::blush: 


I hope everyone is okay.. it is so quiet today! 

xx


----------



## kellysays2u

RIP lil Bodhi. I have a candle lit for him and one for my friend whos baby would have been due today but she lost him at 27 weeks. Its very sad. I hope everything is going as well as it can at the funeral for him. 

I just took a nap. I was completely exhausted after no sleep all night. Its so weird cause even just 15 minutes of sleep in the day makes me feel more rested then any sleep at night.


----------



## mama2b

I am going to light a candle now for Bodhi. 

The mw came blood pressure gone back down, still high but not enough to be a worry. 

Also the doctor said earlier assuming wasn't pre-eclampsia and my blood test results are ok I will probably go the full 2 weeks over. Im ok with that BUT we may now be moving house middle of April so that could be rather difficult ! 

So soz to dissapoint but baby won't be coming anytime soon, think you will all end up popping before me !


----------



## kellysays2u

Awww i dont like your mw no more lol. JK. I just want to see someone have there baby thats an april mummy its been forever.


----------



## mama2b

The may mummies will probably start going before us ! 

I have to say im quite relieved in a way as In my mind im not ready for the baby before my due date, ive expected from day one to go over so have never really thought about baby coming early, i still have some things i need to buy ! 

Has everyone else got everything they need ? xx


----------



## danapeter36

Hi ladies

Whaaaaaaaaaaat a day!!!
Loads more period pains and lots of visits to the loo. I am clearing out big style.
My midwife saw me today, cervix soft but STILL not dilated. Her head is also annoyingly less engaged today than it was on Friday!!! Grrrr. The mw said not to worry though and that it means nothing as she can engage during labour.
Went into work to see the girlies and stayed the afternoon and got my photo taken in town...very random. Some stranger wearing a News of The World jumper took it...ah well...pics to follow!

Love you all. God bless baby Bodhi xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Any news on Hanny?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls!

Not engaged :( and have a trace of protein in my urine, pains have gone AGIAN!


----------



## MissMandieMitz

Hiya chicks!

Haven't really posted much in this thread but just wanted to let everyone know that I had my baby last Friday. Haven't gotten around to posting a birth story yet but will get right on that and will post a link for those interested :)

Hope you all are doing well!!!

:hug:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello my darlins, 

how ru all ?? Dana oh noooo i have a feeling your close you know ... are you doing anything to encourage babe to come out ?? x 

Awww Han, what happened yest with marc and the whole m & s thing? cause last I saw you you said about you having a break or something? 

Been feeling crappo today, bad pains and sickness :o( x


----------



## chel27

MissMandieMitz said:


> Hiya chicks!
> 
> Haven't really posted much in this thread but just wanted to let everyone know that I had my baby last Friday. Haven't gotten around to posting a birth story yet but will get right on that and will post a link for those interested :)
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!!!
> 
> :hug:


awwww wow congrats hun!!! hope to see pics soon xxx


----------



## mama2b

MissMandieMitz said:


> Hiya chicks!
> 
> Haven't really posted much in this thread but just wanted to let everyone know that I had my baby last Friday. Haven't gotten around to posting a birth story yet but will get right on that and will post a link for those interested :)
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!!!
> 
> :hug:

Congratulations ! :hug:

Hugs to everyone that is in pain ! xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> Hello my darlins,
> 
> how ru all ?? Dana oh noooo i have a feeling your close you know ... are you doing anything to encourage babe to come out ?? x
> 
> Awww Han, what happened yest with marc and the whole m & s thing? cause last I saw you you said about you having a break or something?
> 
> Been feeling crappo today, bad pains and sickness :o( x

Yeh we were but its all ok now :) x :hugs: x


----------



## JeffsWife07

MissMandieMitz said:


> Hiya chicks!
> 
> Haven't really posted much in this thread but just wanted to let everyone know that I had my baby last Friday. Haven't gotten around to posting a birth story yet but will get right on that and will post a link for those interested :)
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!!!
> 
> :hug:

CONGRATS

:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

MissMandieMitz said:


> Hiya chicks!
> 
> Haven't really posted much in this thread but just wanted to let everyone know that I had my baby last Friday. Haven't gotten around to posting a birth story yet but will get right on that and will post a link for those interested :)
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!!!
> 
> :hug:

Congratulations :) :hugs:

Cant wait to see some pics x


----------



## navarababe

hey all, how are u all?

as u all know i had mw coming out today, she came at 2pm and went through my birth plan, that went fine, then she was feeling about to see what way baby was lying etc, and she doesnt know if babys moved :( ive dropped alot more she said, so shes booked me in for scan on monday at 4.15. Im so scared incase she isnt head down, what happens then?


----------



## danapeter36

Congrats Mandie, that's incredible, you beat me to it!!!
Lol

I now know the secret...mummies LATER in April are having their babies first...which means my 10th April is useless, it'll be more like late April when I have her!!! Grrr!!!

Hi HAN! Yeah my babys head is still engaged somewhat just not as much as she was last week :( She's been moving so much and though it doesn't mean much really - its still irritating.

In my notes, she wrote 'Mother fine, but wants baby delivered asap'

Lol


----------



## danapeter36

I have had pineapple, had curries, and drank gallons of RLT, and can't have sex coz of bleeding :( Going to try loads of exercises the MW recommended starting tomorrow.

Coz of the op I had last summer the more she grows the more my bikini line and tummy hurt. Just want her born :( Just want to hold her :(


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girls !

Yey mandiemitz! another baby! the end of april is getting babies first hehe, im supposed to be 26th! 
Had growth scan today, head, belly and leg are measuring as they should in the norm range so that's ace!
Got midwife tomorrow.
Feeling fine apart from lack of voice, and little cough! No pains, no nothing hehe!

Hope your all feeling a little better with all these pains!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Congratulations mandie! Look forward to pics!

I had my 38 week check at the MLU today, baby is "deeply engaged" as all she could feel was the baby's shoulders and no head! Hope he has a head!! 

Han, sent OH to m&s yesterday and he got some right cute bargains.


----------



## jenny_wren

YAY :dance:

ANOTHER BABY!!!
ABOUT TIME!!!!!

:happydance::happydance:

*CONGRATULATIONS 
MISSMANDIEMITZ!*

:happydance::happydance:

XX​


----------



## lyndsey3010

Dana just seen your bump pic, you look gorgeous, defo yummy mummy


----------



## kellysays2u

YAY another baby! Congratz Mandiemitz! We needed some more april mummies! Apparently all the babies arent willing to go in proper order!


----------



## jenny_wren

my mw is too busy to see me!!
you've got to be joking

:hissy:

ill be in single figures tomorrow
and she cant see me
what a load of shite!!
the next time i see her is
next week and ill be 2 days away
from my due date!!

:hissy:

bloody nhs! 

xx​


----------



## MissMandieMitz

Ok, here's my birth story :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...en-march-20th-2009-born-34-weeks-longggg.html


----------



## MelanieSweets

Congraties MandieMitz !!

I walked a mile and half today and i think its really done something ... pressure low down is pretty intense, ladies get walking :happydance:

xx


----------



## chel27

hey ladies im now a bnb addict!!! just thought would share this with you lol


----------



## natasja32

Hi girls....just wanted to say thanks for all youre thoughts and kind words for today. Little Bodhis funeral was lovely....was shocked at how small his coffin was.:cry:Just wanted to pop in and say thanks before i get into bed. Hope you are all doing well and bumps are growing nicely.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> my mw is too busy to see me!!
> you've got to be joking
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> ill be in single figures tomorrow
> and she cant see me
> what a load of shite!!
> the next time i see her is
> next week and ill be 2 days away
> from my due date!!
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> bloody nhs!
> 
> xx​

lol 
My next midwife appoinment is the 8th of april lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

natasja32 said:


> Hi girls....just wanted to say thanks for all youre thoughts and kind words for today. Little Bodhis funeral was lovely....was shocked at how small his coffin was.:cry:Just wanted to pop in and say thanks before i get into bed. Hope you are all doing well and bumps are growing nicely.....:hugs::hugs:

Hiya hun, Hope your ok hun :hug: 
Thinking of you x


----------



## MelanieSweets

natasja32 said:


> Hi girls....just wanted to say thanks for all youre thoughts and kind words for today. Little Bodhis funeral was lovely....was shocked at how small his coffin was.:cry:Just wanted to pop in and say thanks before i get into bed. Hope you are all doing well and bumps are growing nicely.....:hugs::hugs:

Glad everything went well my lovely, he and you were in our thoughts today xxx ....:hug:


----------



## starryeye31

Had my doc appointment today , been having lots of contractions so as soon as I got there they put me on the monitor had a bunch of small contractions and a few really hard ones in the half hr I was on there , they checked my cervix and said it was really soft and Im a finger tip dialted , so they gave me a steroid shot for the babys lungs and I have to go back tomorrow and get my second steriod shot , They are also checking my urine to see if I have an infection causing all these contractions so I will find out tomorrow . I hope this lil guy stays put for at least another week . The doc said if I have 6 contractions in an hr I have to back back in and get checked . Hope everyone else is doing good . Chas how are you feeling hun ?


----------



## mummy to be

hi ladies... 
how are you all????


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls.

Huge congrats to mandiemitz!!!

I hope the end of april mummies continue to go first and its not long till my turn!!!

These April babies sure are lazy!!!


----------



## navarababe

hey jackie, not long for u at all, few more weeks thats all


----------



## mummy to be

oh yes congrats to MandieMitz.... What did she have???? 
I am very jealous but very very happy for her at the same time lol... 
I cant believe that there are April bubbies coming now... eeep makes it even more real :)


----------



## mummy to be

wholey crap....... i just realised that i am 27 weeks today!!!!! Does that make me FULL TERM?????????


----------



## navarababe

yeh makes u full term hun :happydance:

She had a boy, birth stories in that section


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> wholey crap....... i just realised that i am 27 weeks today!!!!! Does that make me FULL TERM?????????

think you mean 37 weeks :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

lol, must be to excited hehe


----------



## chel27

:rofl::rofl:bless her  hardly nobody comes in here anymore, i wonder why xx


----------



## navarababe

i dunno, think were all tired and getting everything ready lol. i just realised, i prob wont make it till 40weeks, mw said maybe just over 38weeks, that only gives me 2weeks 

Hows u and amy chel? x


----------



## mummy to be

hahahah opps yes i mean 37 weeks lol hahahahahahhaha woot woot i am very excited!


----------



## mummy to be

navarababe said:


> i dunno, think were all tired and getting everything ready lol. i just realised, i prob wont make it till 40weeks, mw said maybe just over 38weeks, that only gives me 2weeks
> 
> Hows u and amy chel? x

Oh really... that is good right? Are you excited or?? I would be :)


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello Mummy, Chel, Lana, how ru all? Happy Full term Mummy xx where is everyone tonight lol x 

I am looking at post pregnancy diets haaaa I am sick of looking at a heffalump in the mirror :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

Hey hey Mel :) yes i am ok... thank you :) Very excited hehehehehe

Really... you can do dieting while pregnant???


----------



## MelanieSweets

I am too, hehehe, have you had any signs that baby might be on its way?? xx 

No diets for after pregnancy, I feel so huge right now .... lets hope its all just baby and it slides off after the birth or is that wishful thinking :blush:


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> i dunno, think were all tired and getting everything ready lol. i just realised, i prob wont make it till 40weeks, mw said maybe just over 38weeks, that only gives me 2weeks
> 
> Hows u and amy chel? x


yea i suppose you all feeling a lil uncomfortable now and wanting baby to come out xx omg lana you so havnt got long left then...how exciting xx me and amy are good thanks hun, shes a good little girl, hardly hear a word from her, she going to be weighed tomorrow :happydance:

hows you?


----------



## chel27

hi melanie all good my end hun...hows you?? i was just asking bout it being quiet in here, everyone must be having babies lol


----------



## mummy to be

MelanieSweets said:


> I am too, hehehe, have you had any signs that baby might be on its way?? xx

Umm kinda.. i am not really sure lol... i have been getting loads of cramping and BH lower down... peeing ALOT.. getting more and more pressure "down there" ummmmm other than that i am not really sure what to expect lol


----------



## kellysays2u

I want baby out now I am posting eviction this minute. Its time to get out little girl! My friend jess (she will be like an aunt to the baby) wrote a letter to the baby telling her that it was time to leave my belly and come to the light and noise lol. It was cute. 

Hope everyone is doing good although it seems quiet tonight.


----------



## jenny_wren

waters broke at 1 am

plugs slowly going

hospitals called me in

wish me luck girlies!!

:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## starryeye31

good luck hun :hug:


----------



## mummy to be

jenny_wren said:


> waters broke at 1 am
> 
> plugs slowly going
> 
> hospitals called me in
> 
> wish me luck girlies!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xx​

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that is great babe!!!!! Exciting!!!!! woot wooot wooot :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> waters broke at 1 am
> 
> plugs slowly going
> 
> hospitals called me in
> 
> wish me luck girlies!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xx​

WTF!
good luck!!! :):):) x :happydance:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh my god Jen!!!!!!! Good luck hun, here we go...........
XX


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: i know jenny wrote me her number in a post but i must have forgot to save it!!... now its like finding a needle in a haystack in here! :hissy: x


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> :hissy: i know jenny wrote me her number in a post but i must have forgot to save it!!... now its like finding a needle in a haystack in here! :hissy: x

Im so excited for her! good luck number hunting...


----------



## danapeter36

good luck jen!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya dana! :) x 

Hows you??


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Hanny!!!
I am good, excited for Jen!!! Wow its all really happening, sounds weird but when u know the person better u get more excited when its u or Ash or Mel or Jac or one of the others I will go insane with excitement Han!!!

How u feeling? Any pains? Did u go reading?


----------



## natasja32

Good luck sweetie:hug:


----------



## danapeter36

Hope that all is well, I can't believe Jenny might have her baby by now?!?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

if her waters have broke, theres gonna be a baby sometime today or tomo, or a infection might happen 

So Cmon baby Jenny! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Hi Hanny!!!
> I am good, excited for Jen!!! Wow its all really happening, sounds weird but when u know the person better u get more excited when its u or Ash or Mel or Jac or one of the others I will go insane with excitement Han!!!
> 
> How u feeling? Any pains? Did u go reading?

Lol i know!!! 

when its one of the regular chatters, im gonna explode :rofl:!!!

No more pains lol :(

Nah we didnt go in the end, and im glad of it! - i walked round farnborough and i was crying with agony! my legs KILL ME!! lol 

but on tuesday i still wanted to go and marc didnt, i was like "FINE! ILL ASK DANA TO COME!" :rofl:!! 

im gonna make ricecrispy mashmellow cakes :) x


----------



## mama2b

Whats going on ?! Have we another April mummy ?! Hayley had her baby this morning to !!! she was due on 8th i think, im so excited !!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

omg omg omg!!! INFLUX OF MUMMIES!!! love love love it!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol! Han my knees are so swollen!!!

I look HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## danapeter36

By end of today we may have two more mummies!!! Hayley and Jen!!!
We're getting there Han!!!


----------



## mama2b

danapeter36 said:


> omg omg omg!!! INFLUX OF MUMMIES!!! love love love it!!!

I spilled coco pops all over myself as I was that excited !!

All I know is that she had him this morning but around 1am she updated facebook saying she had 14 days to go so he obviously decided to make an early appearance !!!


----------



## danapeter36

mama2b that is soooooooooooo amazing.
I love it!!! Hey you could be next ;) I am too excited now! I actually cannot wait now!!!


----------



## mama2b

lol

so whats happened with Jen then, have her waters broke ?


----------



## danapeter36

yep they have, I am assuming baby is here? I want an update!!!


----------



## mama2b

OMG The news that we've had two babys in one day when we've been waiting for ages may send me into labour !!!


----------



## danapeter36

I hope you go into labour today hun!!!
I am hoping Han is in labour right now and Ashleigh. They deserve it!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hayley has her baby??!!??!!???


----------



## HannahGraceee

No labour for me, my babys not even engaged!


----------



## mama2b

I hope I don't go into labour, im not ready yet :rofl:

Also I fake tanned my face and neck last night and nothing else so If I end up in hospital they am going to think I am seriously weird (and orange) !!! 

When saw docs yet they said I was 4/5 engaged ?! But she seemed to think I will go overdue by at least a week !


----------



## mummy to be

i know i know 2 more April mummies that is great.... i was wondering where you might be Hannah :)


----------



## MelanieSweets

OMG OMG OMG ...........................

Jen and Hayley ?? jesus ... thats scarey ...Hayley is due the 8th isnt she ! my eyes popped when i was reading through this .... 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

has hayley had her baby or not? lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow to the babies! I thought it would be a domino effect. I want to be next I want to be next!!


----------



## mama2b

Yes lol I posted a thread :rofl:

I feel like a gibbering wreck today, all these babies anyone of us could pop right NOW !!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Do you no what the babys called? x


----------



## mummy to be

lol

yes someone said that they have both had bubbies.. i am not 100% sure on Jen but lol


----------



## navarababe

hey girls, how re u all today? x


----------



## mama2b

No, I have asked her and the weight but not heard back yet. She did say in text she would update when she got home as no internet, i am desperate to know !


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> Yes lol I posted a thread :rofl:
> 
> I feel like a gibbering wreck today, all these babies anyone of us could pop right NOW !!!

Dont think jens had hers, she would have txted me


----------



## navarababe

so is there another 2 april mummies?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Aww its all kicking off now x x x :happydance:

right who is going to go into labour today, come to think of it where is mellllly ... x :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh where is melly and ash! 


and so weird Hayley said she would be the first 8th of april baby! :shock:


----------



## navarababe

awww we need one of the regulars to go into labour. 

I dont wanna go into labour right now as i dunno if shes breech or not wont find out till monday :(


----------



## mummy to be

awwwww i am sooo jealous. i wish i would go into labour.... 

Where is Ash and Mel??? Does anyone have either of the phone numbers to text them... 

Chas has also been very quiet the last few days :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> so is there another 2 april mummies?

no one has heard anything from jenny yet?


----------



## HannahGraceee

ill txt ashh! :) x


----------



## mama2b

I think im gonna have to go and have a lie down, i can't cope with all the excitement !!! 

I bet by the time I have my baby you will all be in the post natal forum and I will be the only one left in here !! :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

I bet ash and jenny would update han if anything was happening soooo excited :happydance:

oh just thought would let you know Mamas and Papas have a 4day sale starting from today 

https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohhh Loads of april Mummies! come on! i wonder who is gonna be the very first actuall APRIL mummy?


----------



## mama2b

As long as I don't go April fools day I don't mind what day it is ! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I wanna get my posts up to 5,000 today lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm here ladies. 
I keep telling you if I'm not around I won't be having my baby.. she is a brat haha
But thank you for the text anyway Han.. don't worry as soon as I think I'm in labour I will be on here on texting you!! 

OH MY GOD!!! 

I can't believe Hayley won the 8th April race!!!!!! :happydance: 

& Jen is going to be having her baby ASAP.. if she hasn't already!! 

And congrats to the other mummy (I can't remember her name whoooops)

I am SO jealous!!

When OH woke up this morning he said 'I have a feeling she is going to arrive today' .. I said Yeah right!!! 

TMI time - I was so poorly yesterday, had a clear out and then continued to all day and night.. my body refused to keep anything inside me.. I was in SO much pain!

Got midwife today.. My Mum keeps telling me to kick up a fuss and demand this baby out of me. Yeah fat load of good that will do me!! 

Hugs to everyone. 
I need to cry now haha
I want my baby RIGHT NOW! :cry:

xx


----------



## navarababe

as long as i dont go tilll after monday, i dont mind at all lol


----------



## navarababe

awwww ash, sorry ur not feeling to good, u havent got long now, hpefully the mw will help u hun. I was sore last night, but im now more scared of labour lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I'm here ladies.
> I keep telling you if I'm not around I won't be having my baby.. she is a brat haha
> But thank you for the text anyway Han.. don't worry as soon as I think I'm in labour I will be on here on texting you!!
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> I can't believe Hayley won the 8th April race!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> & Jen is going to be having her baby ASAP.. if she hasn't already!!
> 
> And congrats to the other mummy (I can't remember her name whoooops)
> 
> I am SO jealous!!
> 
> When OH woke up this morning he said 'I have a feeling she is going to arrive today' .. I said Yeah right!!!
> 
> TMI time - I was so poorly yesterday, had a clear out and then continued to all day and night.. my body refused to keep anything inside me.. I was in SO much pain!
> 
> Got midwife today.. My Mum keeps telling me to kick up a fuss and demand this baby out of me. Yeah fat load of good that will do me!!
> 
> Hugs to everyone.
> I need to cry now haha
> I want my baby RIGHT NOW! :cry:
> 
> xx

Woohh quick response! 

If the order we made up ages ago im next i think, and then you ash then lyndsey and then kelly so i wonder if its going in that order lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm happy with that order Han, thanks for putting me early on :happydance: GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao!
Hi Lana and Ashy!!! Hi again Han!!!
MY FEET ARE SWOLLEN LIKE PAWS!!! THEIR HORRIBLE!!!

I think someone at end of April will go next, I am thinking maybe Laura or Jacqui!!!

Oooh I am so excited I could squeal with delight!!!
I don't mind if I go later, I need to read someones birth story before I have the confidence to go into labour myself hehe.


----------



## lyndsey3010

I really don't want an April fool baby either, i told OH i will bribe the midwives to put the D.O.B as early hours of the 2nd april and keep quiet if necessary!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I had just clicked on reply when I got your text! 

Come on Han have your baby! And remember a baby doesn't have to be engaged for you to go into labour.. and a baby can go from not being engaged to being fully engaged in a matter of hours! :happydance:

I find it so funny that I am so positive about everyone elses pregnancies just not my own :blush:

I'm all uncomfy today, it feels like someone is poking my cervix - area. 

It would be sooo nice if baby girl decided to come out on the day her Daddy has predicted she will.. But I know today will come and go..and so will everyday until 18th! .. and even then she won't want to come out :dohh:

xx


----------



## navarababe

hey dana hun, hows u hun?

i just realised, im 36weeks today, only 4 weeks to go, depending what position little madam is in. :happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

:) Hi babes
I am doing alright pain wise apart from keep needing a poo and the swelling!!!My feet!!! Honestly I can't believe them they look horrible I don't even wanna look!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

1 week and 6 days to go until due date! 
Woooo!! 

It will be SO weird when in a weeks time there is only 6 days!

Happy 36 weeks Lana!

I still say you are going to have your baby soon Dana! .. I can join you with the swollen feet.. sausage toes are SO attractive!! :rofl:

I keep getting pains in my shins.. no idea why though :dohh:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

I hope so Ashy :(
Peters been predicting it for ages...but I really don't know. I am not getting the period pains anymore just loads of swelling. So I don't know, I don't have any more signs apart from keeping pooing. ALL DAY!


----------



## danapeter36

I hate those new stroke adverts with that lady having a stroke its horrid :( So sad.


----------



## navarababe

i got funny feeling han will go first lol, just because when u least expect something it ALWAYS happens :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ugh tell me about it! 
I don't want to eat today in case I'm on the loo all day and night again. 
At first I was all excited to be clearing out :rofl:
I think it will be soup for lunch today instead of my beloved chips :cry:

I am so so tearful at the moment.. I feel like such a f*cking idiot

xx


----------



## danapeter36

:( I despise going so much Ashy so I know how you feel.
I can't stand waking up and needing to go and just walking to do the laundry and suddenly it comes on again WHERE IS ALL THE POO COMING FROM!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I know it is like.. how is there enough room inside me for all of this + a baby :rofl:

I'm just relaxing in my dressing gown today, drinking my RLT .. I keep having roughly 6 mugs a day :blush: I like it soooo much! 

My midwife appointment isn't until 3pm.. I should really do a spot of cleaning today.. bedroom is a mess again!! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

LOL trying to keep my feet elevated atm...and I think I need another poo!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

What is everyone up to today??

I'm bored already!! 

I wish I was a millionaire.. I would travel the country and pick up you ladies on my private jet haha :cloud9:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

:) I am watching homes under the hammer and getting very hungry...got to lay off the chips tho apparently salt can cause water retention1


----------



## mellllly

Hi Ladies, OMG 6 babies and another one on the way! Exciting!

I had the midwife this morning which is why I havnt been on sooner.
She is still engaged and ready to go, stubborn girl!

BP is suddenly up high after being fine all the way through so I have to go back in Saturday to re-check it, been told to take it easy.

I have decided not to have any RLT or Prineapple or anything today!

How is everyone?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I never have salt on my chips.. salt makes me go 'BLUGHHHH' 

Don't mention food.. I feel so sensitive today! 

Gosh I am such a doris! 

I'm watching homes under the hammer too.. I want to be a property developer.. I'd be ACE!! 

xx


----------



## mellllly

oooo and 1 week until due date!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls, how are we all?

Im chuffed to see another April mummy has popped! We are getting going now girls!
Well I have officially 3 weeks and 6 days AT THE MOST before Im gonna pop, wohoo! Hope its earlier though I cant stand being in so much pain. 
Im feeling really sorry for myself these days, I have sooooo bad lower back ache and the pressure...ohhhh It feels as though he's gonna pop outa my bum!
I walk like Ive been kicked in the foo and Leo's bum is wedged firmly under my right boob, if I lean forward he kicks me so hard! 

The BH 's are getting more intense too, they actually hurt now!:cry:

Not long to goooooooooooo:happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol me too, I have that red top the estate agent is wearing


----------



## danapeter36

Jaqcui I have always thought you'll be soon...Ash, Lana and you!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Nahhh, Ill still be sat here on my induction date!
My 10 year old was 10 days late and nearly 11 lb, she didnt come early so I dont reckon Leo will either. Boys are lazy!:rofl:
Gonna have a hot curry tonight for my tea though, just incase he wants to make an appearance!

I dunno who's gonna be next, maybe Hannah or lyndsey....me n you are just gonna grow n grow until we literally pop!:rofl:


----------



## mellllly

Did my posts go un-nticed??? :cry:

LOL


----------



## danapeter36

lmao Jac, I dont know whether I have anymore room to grow!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Melly whys ur bp high hun?


----------



## navarababe

whats up mellly hun? :hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Melllly don't cry :cry:

Maybe if you don't try anything she will just magically appear.. good plan batman!! :happydance:

I can't believe you are 39 weeks!! .. Will your midwife be giving you a sweep next week?!?

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Everyone whos gone already havent been as curry/sex/pinapple/rlt obsessed as us...

Maybe thats what were doing wrong!


----------



## mellllly

No idea why it is up - has been fine all the way through,
The midwfie said if I start feeling sick, swelling comes back up etc to go back in.

Ash - Thats my plan today, try nothing and hopefully she will come LOL wishful thinking.

I know, i cant believe 39 weeks today, she didnt say anything about sweep but I sure hope so, might ask her on Saturday when I go in


----------



## navarababe

hmmm i feel like hot dog sausages, there in the cupboard, but i want them cold, can i eat them cold?


----------



## navarababe

awww mellly hun, i hope LO comes soon for u :hugs:


----------



## mellllly

dana, ur bump looks gorgeous hun!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow Mellllly one week!! Its sounds sooooo much less than the 13 days i have even though its only 6 days difference. What was your BP? Mine has been low throughout, MW checked again yesterday at my appt and it was 94/something which is pretty much as high as mine seems to get.

Still no updates from Jen or have I missed a post?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha.. 

I don't think it is advisable to ever eat hotdogs cold.. but that is entirely up to you :rofl::rofl:

I generally have a curry once a week anyway.. I love my chinese curries! 

Jen has been VERY sex/walking etc obsessed bless her! and it seems to have done some good!! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Thankyou Melly thats so sweet of u xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

no one in chat today??


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Haha..
> 
> I don't think it is advisable to ever eat hotdogs cold.. but that is entirely up to you :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I generally have a curry once a week anyway.. I love my chinese curries!
> 
> Jen has been VERY sex/walking etc obsessed bless her! and it seems to have done some good!!
> 
> xx

Walking gets a big thumbs up from me, but the thought of sex, no thanks!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

After my 6 mile walk the other day I never want to walk whilst pregnant again!
Oh the pressure and pain.. 
Shall definitely not be walking very far when my stomach is upside down!

Come into chat people!! 

Han and I need entertaining

xx


----------



## danapeter36

I am in chat now :)


----------



## mellllly

lyndsey3010 said:


> Wow Mellllly one week!! Its sounds sooooo much less than the 13 days i have even though its only 6 days difference. What was your BP? Mine has been low throughout, MW checked again yesterday at my appt and it was 94/something which is pretty much as high as mine seems to get.
> 
> Still no updates from Jen or have I missed a post?

I dont really understand Blood Pressure but last week it was 130/75 and this week it is 122/90


----------



## danapeter36

My pics
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 14









229.jpg
File size: 102.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mellllly

see https://rossyoung.co.uk/arnold/ for mine
im being too lazy to upload them LOL


----------



## kellysays2u

omg another april mummy and jen is well on her way. Hannah! I had a dream that it was your water that broke last night... Apparently I had gotten on bnb and it said sixth april mummy and that was hayleyx. which i didnt no about and then going through them all someone said that hannahs water broke early in the morning. But apparently I was thinking of jen and not hannah. Or hannahs waters going to go early tomorow morning!

So weird my dreams are... now if only I could dream of when babies going to be here.


----------



## chel27

OMG hayley has had her baby...and jen on the way!!! how exciting...come on girls its time to pop lol xx


----------



## navarababe

hey chel, how r u n amy?


----------



## chel27

hey lana hun we are good thanks!!! amy got weighed today and shes 6lb 9oz :happydance: the midwife said "what on earth you feeding her" :rofl: i said she had a big mac last night :rofl:

hows you hun?


----------



## navarababe

lol, awww thats good shes weighing a good amount :)

Im good thanks hun, Had the sorest pain when i was walking back from shop :( its away now tho. Im so scared incase i go into labour just now until i find out shes not breech


----------



## chel27

yep shes a little fatty now :rofl:


awww hun im sure ya will be ok, LO still has time to move round :happydance: if not they can turn her round and the very last option would be c section. im sure she will move though xxx


----------



## navarababe

see i heard turning her may be dangerous and they might not offer that, they might push me to a c section, not to sure how id feel about one of them, im jsut scared about labour now as i dunno if ill make it to 40weeks, my bump is dropping everyday, check out my bump pic in the bumps section hun,


----------



## chel27

OMG hun i see your point....your bump is massive  does look like she going to pop soon xxx BTW c sections are not bad at al xx


----------



## Janisdkh

Lana I love your name!!! I think if I have another girl in the future ill consider that name. It is so pretty.

Don't worry hun all will be ok. 

Chel LOL at mc donalds! It's wonderful how well some babies do so quickly.


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww chel that is so cute about amy. OH had a laugh about the fact you said you fed her a big mac. Hows everything else?

Lana I am sure that she will turn. She still has time.


----------



## navarababe

Awww thanks janis hun

yeh hopefully she will turn, she got a few weeks, least ill see her on monday :)


----------



## chel27

anyone got news on jenny?? im to excited to know


----------



## danapeter36

where are my april mummies at?


----------



## mellllly

im here!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol HI Melly!!! What u up to


----------



## danapeter36

april mummies are being boring this afteroon!!! lol


----------



## mellllly

everyone is getting lazy lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

Im absolutely SOAKED


----------



## lyndsey3010

Sorry should have added, rain, not waters :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

lmao dont get us excited!!!
come in chat lyndsey xxx


----------



## mama2b

Anymore babies !? I have been at the hospital this afternoon as oh had problem with his eye, saw lots of pregnant ladies having their scans, feels like ages ago I was there waiting for same thing.


----------



## kellysays2u

no more babies. well actually havent heard from jen yet. We are all in the chatroom though if you wish to chat with us lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Woo I'm so pleased baby is well engaged (2/5.. which means 2/5 to go until complete full engagement!) 

Can't wait to have her now.. People will probably think I'm insane for wanting to be in pain but it is quite possibly the most worthwhile pain ever! 

:cloud9:

Got a water birth workshop tonight to teach me more about it.. very excited!! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

clocking up the posts there ash?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Slowly but surely :rofl:

I shall never be in your league though no matter how hard I try sob sob!! 

xx


----------



## nataliecn

Another one! Congrats Hayley.

Anyone else feel like baby is coming really soon??


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girls. Can't believe we have another April Mummy... it's getting rather exciting now!

I've nothing interesting to report really, other than I have to go into hospital on Monday for an iron infusion, EEK! Apparently no matter how many iron tablets they give me, my levels aren't rising. 

How is everyone? Apart from being bored and impatient...lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

im thinking maybe, cos i wante d to get to 5,000 before babys born it wont come till i get that many?


----------



## Rach276

I only been off two days and two more bubas have been born YAY. I cant believe how fast this tri has gone. Hope everyones ok x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Rachiee!
How are you??? x


----------



## Rach276

Im good :D How are you my lovely? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im good thanks :) wanting to go into labour lol you?? x


----------



## danapeter36

Hanny...you will make it to 5000!


----------



## HannahGraceee

yep yep :)

HI DANA!


----------



## KelBez

afternoon ladies, how's everyone doing?


----------



## HannahGraceee

im good thanks hun! hows you??? x


----------



## KelBez

doing wonderful, just praying these last 3 weeks fly by. Can't do it anymore!


----------



## navarababe

hey girlies


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Lana!!!

:dust: to every one including me!! :) x


----------



## navarababe

awww ty hun some :dust: to u to hun


----------



## KelBez

oh god knows we all need some of that dust!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## navarababe

ohhh hannah ur close to ur 5000 posts


----------



## danapeter36

I want to go into labour but only after Lana, Ashy and Han, coz I know they wont sugar coat labour for me!!!


----------



## navarababe

lol dana, u'll go before me i hope, lots of :dust: for u dana xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

dont worry dana, i will tell you everything!! as graphic as possible! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

keep spamming han!!!


----------



## danapeter36

lmao!!! please do!!!
and lana look how low u are i know ur gonna be before me!!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Heylo ladies .... hope your all ok .. I had the worst afternoon :cry::cry: x


----------



## navarababe

i hope not dana, i know its gonna happen in next to weeks i tihnk, as long as shes head down i dont mind lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> Heylo ladies .... hope your all ok .. I had the worst afternoon :cry::cry: x

Awww hun what happened?


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> keep spamming han!!!

:rofl: :)


----------



## navarababe

aww wht happened hun?


----------



## HannahGraceee

im having period pains and back ache :( :cry:


----------



## navarababe

YAY hannah, :rofl: 

although hope its not to sore hun


----------



## MelanieSweets

I had the dreaded dentist, had a nerve taken out of my tooth, then a filling done, but there was blood everywhere, two numbing needles and then 2 needles of antibiotic shots or something into the gum ..... arghhhhh the pain poor baby was kicking all throughout obviously knew mummy was in stress i cried after i felt so awful :cry: :cry:


----------



## navarababe

we are such spammers han :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

awwww mel hun, i was at dentist last week he said he was going to give me jag etc, i was happy enough to wait till bubs is born. r u still sore hun?


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww mel. I am sorry the dentist didnt go well! At least bubs was there to kick you throughout to let you know he/she was alright. I hate having work done on my teeth! 

I got the lady with the crib diaper genie and stroller coming any time now. Then hunters friend matts mom wants to go over later cause apparently she has a suprise for us as well. Will be interesting to see what that is as she gave us a car(her old one) for no reason once already! The woman is crazy I swear lol. 

How is everyone?


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> I had the dreaded dentist, had a nerve taken out of my tooth, then a filling done, but there was blood everywhere, two numbing needles and then 2 needles of antibiotic shots or something into the gum ..... arghhhhh the pain poor baby was kicking all throughout obviously knew mummy was in stress i cried after i felt so awful :cry: :cry:

Awww hun!! x :hugs::hugs:

Hope your not in any pain atm! :hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

Anyone care to join me in the chat room?


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> we are such spammers han :rofl:

SPAM-o-Holic! :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> Anyone care to join me in the chat room?

Ill be in there in 20 more posts :) x


----------



## kellysays2u

Hannah can I join you in the spamming I am trying to eventually get up to a thousand posts... Highly doubt it will be before baby is here... I dont see how I am only at 675 I feel like I am always on here!


----------



## MelanieSweets

navarababe said:


> awwww mel hun, i was at dentist last week he said he was going to give me jag etc, i was happy enough to wait till bubs is born. r u still sore hun?

I know I have had so much trouble with my teethies since being pregs, i have to go bk for more stuff after babe pops out, yeh still sore but i will take some paracetomol me thinks, i just wanted to be out of pain so had no choice lol how am i going to cope with labour I am a lil wuss lol :hissy::hissy: 

Thanks though hun :hugs: and kelly :hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

lol alright han sounds like a plan.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:!! 

i donno how im only nearly at 5,000 im in here 24/7!!! it feels like it anyway! :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww but labor is different mel. That pain is the best pain in the world cause you get your baby afterwards. Tooth pain is just stupid useless pain that no one will like ever!


----------



## kellysays2u

I feel like I am in here 24/7 but i guess I just dont post that much... I just read and run... I am not nice like that...


----------



## HannahGraceee

My wisdom tooth is coming though :( it has been for months!


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> I feel like I am in here 24/7 but i guess I just dont post that much... I just read and run... I am not nice like that...

I donno how you have that many posts either, you used to post well loads when we had that other april mummies thread that you made in 2nd tri, lol that feels like AGES ago! lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

HannahGraceee said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> I had the dreaded dentist, had a nerve taken out of my tooth, then a filling done, but there was blood everywhere, two numbing needles and then 2 needles of antibiotic shots or something into the gum ..... arghhhhh the pain poor baby was kicking all throughout obviously knew mummy was in stress i cried after i felt so awful :cry: :cry:
> 
> Awww hun!! x :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope your not in any pain atm! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou huni bear :hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

lol yeah i know thats why I dont understand it. I had to have my wisdom teeth removed awhile ago. It hurt. But they gave me lots of pain killers... And it was over in a little while. Mine were fully impacted though so they never would have come through just got infected... BLECK. 

I had it done on valentines day 2 years ago it sucked.


----------



## kellysays2u

only 16 more posts han lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> lol yeah i know thats why I dont understand it. I had to have my wisdom teeth removed awhile ago. It hurt. But they gave me lots of pain killers... And it was over in a little while. Mine were fully impacted though so they never would have come through just got infected... BLECK.
> 
> I had it done on valentines day 2 years ago it sucked.

lol i had 1 of my wisdom teeth out 4 months ago, then my other one started coming out! :dohh:


----------



## navarababe

where did everyone go?


----------



## HannahGraceee

thats what i was thinking!

i just had chineese with a curry, maybe labour tonight for me :rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girlies, 2 more mummies, woop woop.

Midwife appointment today all fine. DOing what she should be. hmm after sunday 1 more week and ill be term. wow. quite scary and shocking. FINISH WORK TOMORROW!

YOu all feeling ok?


----------



## HannahGraceee

hope you have a good last day at work 2moz hun!! 

glad you mw appointment went well 

im good thanks you?? x


----------



## navarababe

Ohh the curry might help hun, hope so :happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies. 
Well i am back lol.... i got a few hours sleep but it is now 6.30am and i am again wide awake.... 

Wow Hannah your getting your posts up there :) hehehehe not long now :) 
How is everyone?


----------



## navarababe

good thanks hun? hows u?


----------



## sam*~*louize

I will probably get covered in flour and eggs - gently in their eyes of course. Ritual when someone leaves to *get them*. damnit, just wish it wasn';t me!


----------



## mummy to be

i good good... tired but good... Going to get my massage today :) woot woot i cant wait.... so looking forward to a little bit of relaxation :) 
what is everyones plans for this evening?


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol like 12 more to go lol


----------



## navarababe

not up to much tonight, bored as usual lol

hope u have agood day at massage hun


----------



## HannahGraceee

Jennys boyfriend just rang me up and told me to let everyone know jennys defo in labour! :) and is on a drip x bubs should be here in no time!


----------



## kellysays2u

ooo hannah keep posting! Your so close... I got a little over 300 to get to the thousand I want lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

YAY FINALLY NEWS!!!!!!! I am so excited for them. HUGE congrats to jen I hope she gets a nice labor! I want to see piccies! I cant believe these babies are finally actually starting to come!


----------



## kellysays2u

She wanted to go natural didnt she?


----------



## navarababe

YAY!!! Another april mummie :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> She wanted to go natural didnt she?

umm i donno, i think she wanted pain relief


----------



## mummy to be

woot woot so who will be next do you think?


----------



## HannahGraceee

me me me :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Aw well either way I hope it all works out great for her and its as pain free as possible lol. I cant wait to see pictures! Hmm I think its going to be melly and then han and then ash.


----------



## lyndsey3010

This is TOO exciting. 
Yet still unreal? Anyone else feel that?! When does reality set in???!


----------



## kellysays2u

lol han we have to let melly go next other wise these babies wont know the proper order lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> This is TOO exciting.
> Yet still unreal? Anyone else feel that?! When does reality set in???!

lol i know!!

i keep saying "Omg ive spoken to some ones boyfriends from baby and bumps ON THE PHONE!!!":rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Melly will also kill you if you go first!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

Ok ill let her!!! :)


----------



## sam*~*louize

post 2 more then get in chat han!


----------



## mummy to be

hehehehehe hannah is getting her post count up :) hehehee good on you lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Cmon! :)


----------



## lyndsey3010

Boooo I can't go in chat as I'm on my phone.


----------



## mummy to be

hehehehe ohhhhhhhhhhhh one more to go lol..... 
So Hannah how is your day??? lol


----------



## mummy to be

Has anyone heard from Chas lately????


----------



## sam*~*louize

OOh i hit last box sometime today/last few days. Feeling a little uncomfy atm, shattered i think. Last day at work is weird and now Im dreading labour lol. Night girls x


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. I got a really nice evenflo stroller today its gorgeous. Making dinner right now. How is everyone doing. I am in the chat room if anyone is still on! Han you make it to your 5,000 posts?


----------



## navarababe

hey is anyone online?


----------



## kellysays2u

I am on lana. I was in the chat room but you left. Hows it going?


----------



## navarababe

opps il come back in hun, 2secs


----------



## mummy to be

Sorry girls i feel asleep and i needed to head back to bed for a little while. I am all good now but. It is amazing what a extra 2 hours sleep can do for someone :)


----------



## princessttc

Glad ur feeling a bit better, i can never get back to sleep anymore:cry:


----------



## jenny_wren

hi all this is jason jennys OH just to let you all no jenny had are baby at 2.45 this morring she was in laber for 25 houres il take sum piocs later to day then jenny can show you all later (sorry about the spelling been up for 2 days strat)


----------



## MelanieSweets

Yay thats wonderful, not sure why I am up but congratulations to you both, I hope she is ok and the labour wasnt to awful for her ... luv to you both and your little one xx :hugs:


----------



## Jelly Bean

That's wonderful!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

YAY congratulations Jen! I was hoping to wake up to another baby!!! Hope mum and baby are doing well, can't wait to see pics and hear her story. Congratulations daddy too!!
:happydance:

Whoop whoooooop!!
XX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

woohoooooo Congrats Jen & Jason!!!:happydance:

thats 7 down, 70 to go :rofl:

whose next, whose next??????


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG!
i wake up and 2 april babys are born!!

MELLISSAKAY has poped too!!

congratulations jen jen :) and jason x :hugs:

&

congratulations mellissa x


----------



## danapeter36

omigosh Han!!!


----------



## danapeter36

woooooooooooooooooooooooow jen had her baby that feels weird!!! Nice weird, but strange coz she's one of us!!!

Gulp!!!

Someones gotta go next ;)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I dunno about you guys but I scramble outa bed in the morning, and leggit down stairs to the pc to see whose given birth over night!:rofl:
well maybe not 'leggit' as such, but you know what I mean.


----------



## danapeter36

I know!!!
I did the same!!!
Geez I am so excited and wondering whos next?!?! Like I said its a lottery, could be anyone from April Mummies!!! I am hoping Melly has her baby soon coz it feels like the poor loves been waiting forever...and Han with her pains and you with your mega baby!!! xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Mega baby!:rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hey, I was looking at Hans prediction list and she predicts me for 23rd April, well If I get induced at 39 wks, thats the 22nd so she could be spot on for me....weird! She didnt know I was being induced before she predicted either! lol.


----------



## danapeter36

Lol...my prediction is out...my baby decided to defy all odds and become a giant.
I was going to be induced but they don't seem so keen on that anymore...my mw reckons I will pop before my due date, as my cervix is nice and soft. I personally think I will give birth to a huge baby I can't even carry! xxx


----------



## mariucha77

With all these deliveries, I feel everything is getting more real. I can't believe that I could be having my baby in less than a month!


----------



## danapeter36

I know...scary but you'll be full term in two weeks!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwww Dana, they mustnt be too concerned or they book you in for a growth scan surely? Ive not had my cervix checked yet, wonder when they will do this?

Ive got 26 days to go, at the most!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

I had two growth scans, but they seem very confident I can push her out, so I guess thats a good thing! Her weight at the moment is estimated at 9lbs so thats not too bad I guess if I give birth soonish?! Lol wishful thinking xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Has any one realised how shit my predictions are? :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

lol han


----------



## katycam

just thought id gatecrash and say congrats to those of you who have had your lo's :)
And also to say my turn now please!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Katy are u gonna be induced if your baby doesnt come soon?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

danapeter36 said:


> I had two growth scans, but they seem very confident I can push her out, so I guess thats a good thing! Her weight at the moment is estimated at 9lbs so thats not too bad I guess if I give birth soonish?! Lol wishful thinking xxx

OMG 9lbs! I dread to think what Leo is gonna be weighing at term:shock:
Its wrong really cos this is your first baby right? So they dont know if you can push her out do they! 
As for me, they know full well I can push out an 11lber with just a graze:blush: and are still willing to induce me???????? 

I'd kick off hon and cry....thats what I did with Lily and they induced me 2 wks early with her in the end..he he.


----------



## HannahGraceee

i cant bealive i only have 12 days left!! :) x


----------



## navarababe

morning girls :)


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello girlies, everyone ok?

I was up @ 6am this morning WTF?? not happy! I never get up that early?? but happy to see the news about Jen, feels very odd but very good of her OH to write on here and let us know. 

Last night i seriously thought it was it for me, been feeling very odd and had lots of leaking, period pains backache and pressure all down there at once, i panicked so much that i started putting sheets on baby bed and washing my clothes for my coming home outfit, OH thought i was going mad, see if I get any more niggles today but I dont feel right thats for sure. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AngieBaby

Congrats on the birth of your son, MELLISSAKAYS & your daughter, JENNY_WREN

Ang
x :hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

were in chat ladies!!!


----------



## mama2b

CONGRATULATIONS GIRLS !!!

I think every morning when we log on a new baby will be here !!! :hug:


----------



## mellllly

Ooooo How exciting!! Congrats Jenny and Mellissa!!

So, now the April 1st mummies have had theres, surely its my turn!!!!??
6 days to go! xx


----------



## mama2b

Not long now hun :hug:

Am I the only one that isn't ready for baby to come yet ?! Im not ready, I am so excited but in my mind im thinking any time after the 9th, ive not prepared myself for any earlier !!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh it should be your turn mellly next :) x :flower: x


----------



## mellllly

Im ready for her!!

Were in chat ladies xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

wow!!!
2 April babies since I've been gone.

no baby here yet....I've been taking care of DS & DH (they have the flu).
how is everyone?


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. This is difficult trying to post to say hi and congrats to everyone in here without missing anything in the chatroom with you guys lol. I want baby out NOW. I think I might go for a REALLY long walk today. But probably will be to lazy and not actually do it lol. 

How is everyone?


----------



## jenny_wren

just to let you all no jenny well be cumming home tomorrow iv taken sume pic i well get jenny to put them up tomorrow because i have no idera how on this site


----------



## danapeter36

Thanks Jason!!!
WE LOVE YOU JENNY AND BABY!!! XXX


----------



## kellysays2u

Thanks jason! Jenny we love you and miss you. And the pictures of her on your facebook are so gorgeous. Deffinately a very very cute beautiful gorgeous baby!


----------



## xdaniellex

Thanks for the update jason =] x


----------



## nataliecn

wow! 2 more april mum's!

congrats girls!


----------



## danapeter36

came back from my phone call and everyones out of chat!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

nataliecn said:


> wow! 2 more april mum's!
> 
> congrats girls!

I was meaning to ask you a question, do you want us to update on here once yourve had your bubs cos i dont no if you have left us to be on the march mummies list :cry: lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm just off to Tesco now!
I shall be back shortly and hopefully everyone will be around to take over chat again :happydance:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

mwah xxx


----------



## xdaniellex

have fun x x


----------



## lousielou

Hi ladies! Just thought I'd show my face in here, as it's now looking suspiciously like I'm going to be an honorary April Mummy. Bambino was due last Sunday but seems to be very comfortable where he is... Not long now before you all start popping! :D


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!!

Whose had babies???? I go away for a few days and u all start popping!!! xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hayley_x had hers + jenny_wren and mellissakays + mrsmandiemitz had hers :) lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awwww WOW!!!! so happy for them and slightly jealous lol!!!

Hows u Hannah, u feel anythin coming on?? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im not slighly jelous im very jelous lol! :)


Im good thank hun you?

nope dont think bubs is coming anytime soon, ill proberly go overdue! lol


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Hannah u made 5000!!!
BABY IS ALLOWED TO COME


----------



## navarababe

Were in Chat :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awwww im ready for baby to come now im bored nothing to do lol!!!

Getting some virus thingy so can barely walk and been vomiting and everythin it sucks!!!

Ohhhh and i am 4/5ths engaged woopwoop!! prob be back to normal by my next app tho lol!!!

Im glad more mummies have popped means its gunna be soonfor us all yay us!!! 

Dana i thought u wuda gone by nnow!! x


----------



## navarababe

u coming in chat jackie?


----------



## mz_jackie86

whats chat??

I need to go sleep anyway i feel so ill!!! If any of u speak to the new mums give them all my love and hope u girls and me all pop soon lol!!

Ill prob pop on 2moro!! Luv ya's xxxxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I had to re start my laptop and then no one is in chat *sob sob*

I'm rather fed up.. please baby girl come this weekend :cry::cry:

xx


----------



## KelBez

I'm happy to see April mommies having their babies! Not much longer for the rest of us I hope! :)


----------



## mellllly

im in there but on facebook as well, I know the feeling hun!

My friend had her little girl today - 8lb 11oz!! OMG

and my other friend from school is being induced today as her water broke yesterday - shes not even due for another 3 weeks!! FFS!


----------



## mama2b

Hey girls, 

What you all doing tonight then ? Im going for a chinese buffet so im going to stuff myself silly :tease:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey girlies! 

Long time not been able to get on. Still difficult. Little Olivia Laura Betty feeds well. She has good routine. Just all so tiring, but wldn't change anything! 

Nice to know you girlies are all having babies! The rest of you not long to go hey!

I'll keep trying to pop on! |Hugs xxxx


----------



## kellysays2u

SS we havent gotten to see pictures yet though do you have any? I was hoping to see you on sometime soon! I love your little girls name btw.

How is everyone?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shinning_Star said:


> Hey girlies!
> 
> Long time not been able to get on. Still difficult. Little Olivia Laura Betty feeds well. She has good routine. Just all so tiring, but wldn't change anything!
> 
> Nice to know you girlies are all having babies! The rest of you not long to go hey!
> 
> I'll keep trying to pop on! |Hugs xxxx

congratulations again sweetie!! :)

I love the name! will be able to update now! :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/kayaanne/Olivia024.jpg

Only picture I got as all on my Mum's digi cam. This one was taken at home on the Friday so a week ago today by my son on my phone. But have to wait for the ones from when she was first born as my Mum needs to email them to me. lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

omg shes beautiful!!!! congratulations once again hun! x


----------



## chel27

awwww shes beautifull hun xx cant wait to see more pics xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

hi all just to let you no jenny and emily are doing good jenny says thank you for your soport and shell be home soon


----------



## sam*~*louize

work over!!! so tired, will catch you all tomorrow! congrats girlies, we're making way now!


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww congrats again jenny on little emily! I love that name. I cant wait to see more pictures of you and her!

SS she is absolutely gorgeous hun. I cant wait to see more pictures!

Contractions are still coming seven minutes apart everyone... there not getting any closer yet though so my guess is it is just false labor as I had before... Will let you know if anything happens though.


----------



## mummy to be

Kelly - you ok???? Just read your having contractions????? I hope your next babe :) 

I think My Miss Layla dropped and engaged last night... Her little bum is lower down in my belly and no longer up under my ribs, i feel like i need to wee (NOT JOKINGLY) every 2 or 3 minutes... constant pains and stabbing like feelings she is in there with a little knife cutting her way out..... are these Baxton Hicks or contractions????


----------



## kellysays2u

I think the stabbing feeling is just her engaging... contractions feel like your entire stomach tightening and it hurts... They still arent any closer together but I am deffinately hurting and having pressure... they either need to get closer together or stop as I am sick of not progressing at all... I dont mind it if it starts progressing but not progressive labor sucks as its pain with no baby...


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girls!!! x


----------



## mummy to be

hey hannah :) 

yes i know what you mean about the pains but no geting anywhere :( it sucks!!! 
i am hoping something happens here with Layla asap!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i woke up with a huge contraction and cant get back to sleep, no more twinges tho! :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

where is everyone??


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning!! 

I hope everyone is okay?!

My little girl is naughty.. she hasn't been moving a lot just recently so I was tossing and turning all night worrying.. then I've got up and had breakfast and now she is being a little wriggle monster!! 

What is everyone up to this weekend?

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Come on chat ashy im so bored!


----------



## navarababe

hello girls :)


----------



## mummy to be

hello :) 
I have put up pics in Bump Section.... 
question... do you think that my hospital bag is too big? or that i have too much in there???? i will attach the pics ...... 
the hospital recommend that i packed for a 5 day stay.... eeeeep :( that is the longest they want to keep me if everything is ok.. but that doesnt mean i cant leave after 48 hours.... 
What you guys think????
 



Attached Files:







37+2 weeks pregnant 011.jpg
File size: 82.8 KB
Views: 8









37+2 weeks pregnant 010.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## danapeter36

Hi girlies

Anymore April Mummies??? Please indulge me!!! Lmao xxx


----------



## navarababe

hey dana hun, just got ur text, i dont think there has been anymore leaking, just been sore etc. How r u? xx


----------



## danapeter36

I am okay. My legs are awful though, the swelling really isn't going away. I am getting my BP tested on Tuesday, my MIL is coming with me and we're going to spend the day together. I feel so poorly because of my legs and feet. Making me miserable.
I worried about you all night mrs!!! Whens your next mw appt?


----------



## navarababe

awwww hun wht u think it is? hope everything is ok :hugs:

ive got my scan on monday then mw on wednesday, so ill see if shes breech then talk about whats going to happen then. a bit nervous but she'll prob be head down anyway lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

God my blood pressure is probably through the roof right now! 

Mum and I were talking about my Dad and council properties, and she told me last time he bidded he ended up being 14th.. I said well that is better than me I ended up 70-oddth .. and she said no you said you ended up 4th. I said no I said I started off 4th .. and she kept arguing with me.. when I think I should know what I've told her.

Dan was in the room at the time, and he hates mindless little arguments, so he went back into the conservatory and closed the door.. 

My Mum the pipes up saying 'Yeah and you think he is going to cope when you are in labour' .. and she said it in a f*cking horrible evil snidey way. 

I went off on one.. I am actually fuming! 

Then she told me to go jump off a bridge, because apparently I said I wanted to jump off a bridge the other day. I never said any such thing!! The evil cow! 

GET ME THE F*CK OUT THIS HOUSE NOW!!!!!!!!!! 

:hissy::cry::hissy: 

xx


----------



## navarababe

awwwww ash hun :hugs: why is ur mum being sooo nasty? xx


----------



## mummy to be

awwwww Lana.. you not feeling the best?

Dana - you not feeling well either huni???

Ashy - I would offer you to live here if you where in Oz huni...... 

Does anyone think my hopsital bag is too big?? i posted pics on this page....


----------



## danapeter36

Ashy!!!
Get you and Dan down here and stay with us!!!
Geez why is everything happening to my friends right now?!?!?! Grrrr!!! Honey you don't deserve that shit from your own mother, she's probably got her own issues, your step dads probably pissing her off and she's taking it out on her pregnant daughter. NOT COOL MUM!!!

My BP is high and I know it. I hope it's okay to wait till Tuesday coz I really can't get there any earlier!!! Just so peed off right now she's too heavy for me, I am seriously getting varicose veins, swelling, everything, this is on a 5 foot frame that used to be a size 8, is it any wonder? And do the docs want to know, or help me? NO!!!

I was high risk and now I am low they just don't care. I think it could be pre eclampsia, early onset which I hope they can control. I checked my BP and its higher than its ever been in my notes from Wednesday. I told you all my MW is a bitch and I just proved it.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Angry now!!! Ashys mum, my mw and my feet and legs are peeing me off!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

no one in chat?


----------



## navarababe

hey hun, im just sore n want baby out i suppose. i seen the pic, it looks perfect hun, looks like uve got everything. i really need to do my bag lol, ill need to get a bag tho lol


----------



## danapeter36

Mandy - The bag is perfect, same size as mine babe.

Lana - I will text or ring you Monday and see how your scan goes - I hope she's head down sweetie and they don't consider a C Section!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I have no idea why she is being so evil, she knows that I am completely on edge and all I want is to meet baby yet she just sits and provokes me. Must be a fun little game for her! .. She probably feels left out because she isn't going to be there when little girly is born.. but acting like she is just makes me want her there even LESS!! 

I hope you are all okay! 

Mandy I think your bag size is fine.. hospitals should realise there is a lot of stuff needed during labour/post labour! 

xx


----------



## navarababe

dana hun cant u go to labour ward? it sounds serious, what was ur bp?


----------



## danapeter36

It wasnt high, but high for me if that makes sense??? Just I thought she'd pick up on that??? I rang labour ward and I am seeing them Tues so it cant be that pressing or urgent...unless I go into labour before then!


----------



## mummy to be

thanks ladies. i was worried that i had packed to much..... 
Aww i know the feeling.. i so want Layla out already.. i am sooo uncomfotable now... she is dropping but she doesnt feel anywhere near as high to me.. and now only sits up under my ribs when i am sitting down on the computer for too long in the same position... Grrrrr 
Wonder how we can encourage these little ones out... I just went for a walk.... slow and steady but it helped out heaps... i am feeling more pressure now than i was before.. which is great!


----------



## navarababe

awwww hun, hope it goes down and ur ok :hugs:


whats everyones plans 2day?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Dana if you are worried definitely ring someone, I know it is such a journey for you and Peter but you know when something is wrong :hugs:

It shocks me completely how calm they are about swelling, it is like you have to have ALL symptoms going to have something wrong! 

Heres hoping our babies are listening to us.. and realise how much of rubbish time we are having. 

Surely all the stress we are under isn't good for our babies!! :cry:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> God my blood pressure is probably through the roof right now!
> 
> Mum and I were talking about my Dad and council properties, and she told me last time he bidded he ended up being 14th.. I said well that is better than me I ended up 70-oddth .. and she said no you said you ended up 4th. I said no I said I started off 4th .. and she kept arguing with me.. when I think I should know what I've told her.
> 
> Dan was in the room at the time, and he hates mindless little arguments, so he went back into the conservatory and closed the door..
> 
> My Mum the pipes up saying 'Yeah and you think he is going to cope when you are in labour' .. and she said it in a f*cking horrible evil snidey way.
> 
> I went off on one.. I am actually fuming!
> 
> Then she told me to go jump off a bridge, because apparently I said I wanted to jump off a bridge the other day. I never said any such thing!! The evil cow!
> 
> GET ME THE F*CK OUT THIS HOUSE NOW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hissy::cry::hissy:
> 
> xx

Awww ashy :( i hope your ok :( 


Sorry i went off chat early nothing was coming up and then the internet went off :hissy:


----------



## navarababe

they dont seem to care unless something serious happens..sometimes i wonder why they get paid!!


----------



## danapeter36

I know Ashy...I am going to have something to eat and see how i feel later...hugs hun xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol well if they tell me my BP is hign I will complain about my MW to the NHS trust


----------



## navarababe

goood idea hun, because it could be serious :hugs:


----------



## Laura--x

Thankyou for leaving us dana and hannah! LOL


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hugs to EVERYONE!! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am being a geek today.. I browsed the general chat section earlier and one lady was asking an opinion of four wedding dresses.. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/114989-dress-updated.html

I HAVE to have dress B! .. Even if I never get married! Oh my gosh I love it!! :cloud9:

So I have spent a while looking through ebay trying to find the dress.. no such luck though :blush::hissy:

xx


----------



## navarababe

ohhhhh dress B is lovely hun, can ya not find it anywhere?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Nooope, can tell by the picture that it is an ebay item.. but cannot find it anywhere sob sob!
I was amazed by the amount of made to order dresses you can get from china!! 
:rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## mummy to be

god i hope your ok Dana!!! I am worried about you now...... :(


----------



## mummy to be

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hugs to EVERYONE!!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am being a geek today.. I browsed the general chat section earlier and one lady was asking an opinion of four wedding dresses..
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/114989-dress-updated.html
> 
> I HAVE to have dress B! .. Even if I never get married! Oh my gosh I love it!! :cloud9:
> 
> So I have spent a while looking through ebay trying to find the dress.. no such luck though :blush::hissy:
> 
> xx

ohhhh dress C was the one that i was going to get married in... then found out i was pregnant.. then decided that we are going to post pone the wedding.. now they have stopped making the dress and cant find it anywhere :(


----------



## navarababe

theres hundreds of stuff on ebay lol, its mad the amount of stuff.

worried bout u to dana, hope everything is ok hun :( xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mandy.. Dress C is on Ebay.. have a browse!! 

I should really get some food, I'm just so blooming wound up! 

xx


----------



## mummy to be

ohhhhh what!!!!!!!!!!!!! under what???? i wanna find it !!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/sexy-rose-pi...14&_trkparms=72:1778|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

There it is on the UK site.. and I found it on the US site.. but I couldn't find it on the AU site!! 

Grr xx


----------



## navarababe

awww my bnb crashed, thats me just bak on lol, put all babys stuff in machine and tried to dismantle pram

haha


----------



## Dani_b

hey all. im gate crashing as i thik my baby will make me an april mummy i am 6 days over due


----------



## navarababe

awwww welcome hun :)


----------



## Dani_b

knowing my luck i will 'pop' tonight lol


----------



## navarababe

lol, have u had any signs hun? 

hmm in sitting munching hot dogs


----------



## Dani_b

nothing.
have got sweep booked for monday afternoon


----------



## navarababe

hopefully tht will bring on something


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww Dani_B I hope you have LO soon. Hopefully the sweep will bring something on!

To everyone I was talking to last night contractions went on till I went to the hospital they checked everything said it was nonprogressive came home and 2 hours later they stopped...


----------



## Dani_b

im hopin the sweep does something if baby not here before then


----------



## mellllly

Hi Ladies!!

Hope you are all ok!!?
Went to midwife this morning, BP is back to normal so Thursday must have just been a funny day for me! I would have cried to get sweep (LOL) but it wasnt my normal midwife, she as very rough when she was feeling for baby it really hurt! Even when she measured me she pushed right down on my pelvic bone! Ouch!

I have just had chips from chip shop! YUM, and it is a chinese chip shop so i had curry sauce which was spicy haha!! SHE WILL COME OUT!

OH just asked me if there was something going on between me and his brother!!!! OMG!!
Quite annoyed about it, he has recently split up with his wife and over the last week has been calling Graham (my hubby) and asking how I was etc, If I needed anything he is there - all stuff like that just generally being nice. Also the other week me and Graham were chatting about his bro and I said 'I dont even think I have his mobile number', well Graham checked my phone today and I do!!
Basically put 2 and 2 together and came up with 10!!

Just the kind of thing I need at the moment! I would never do that to him in a million years - especially with his brother who is complete knobber!!

Grrrrrr MEN!!!


----------



## navarababe

awww kelly glad everything is ok tho, hope LO comes soon for u

Aww mellly thats shocking what he said to u, why did he say something stupid like that for? his brother is obviously going thru rough time and all your doing is being a friend. Silly men!!!
lol


----------



## mellllly

Thats the thing, I havnt got hold of him in any way shape or form, I hant even spoken to him, apart from if me and graham go round to his!! 
I have his number, yes, but i also have his sisters number and his sisters husbands number!

When he calls he calls Graham's mobile so I really do not know why Graham is thinking this as I havnt given him any reason to think otherwise. 

Stuart (his bro) is probably just trying to be helpful as he knows Sophie is coming soon, saying the same things that I said to his (then) wife when she was pregnant! Im soo angry with him!


----------



## navarababe

i dont blame u hun. I would b the same!! At least he's just trying to b helpful. Theres no reason he would want to b with u hun.

i just washed babys stuff, i think i put 2 much in washing machine as i got no room to dry it all lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girls!


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey han. Hows everything going?

Melly your OH is just way overreacting. I wouldnt let it bother you to much I am sure he will get over it soon.


----------



## navarababe

hey han hun, hows u?


----------



## mellllly

LOL - Perhaps he has my pregnancy hormones haha!

Hey Han!


----------



## navarababe

lol yeh he sounds as if he does :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

heyy girls, sorry i havent read back but just popped on to update u a little. 

Baby Alex was born on 26th March at 4.02am weighing 6lb 15oz.... hes absolutely gorgeous and soo tiny. Had to be induced as my bp shot up to 115 and had pre eclampsia. Birth went well. fell asleep being 3cm dilated, woke up 10cm dilated ready to push 2 hours later :)

Congratulations to everyone else who have given birth and good luck to you all, it really is the best feeling and labour really isnt that bad :) lol 

xxx


----------



## mama2b

Congratulations Hayley, 

I couldn't believe it when I got your text as the last thing I remember is seeing your facebook status saying you'd got 14 days to go, next thing I know a babys arrived !!! 

Can't wait to see pics xxxx


----------



## wishes

hayley x said:


> Birth went well. fell asleep being 3cm dilated, woke up 10cm dilated ready to push 2 hours later :)
> xxx

Whats your secret?? How on earth did you sleep through that... i need to know!! :rofl:

....and congratulations hun! :hugs:


----------



## navarababe

awww congrats hun, tell us how u managed to fall alseep lol...


----------



## kellysays2u

Hayley how did you manage to sleep all the way to ten cms lol. I want to know your secret! Congrats on bubs and you deffinately one the 8th of april race the rest of us are all still waiting.


----------



## starryeye31

Congrats to all the April mommys that have had their babies :hug:


----------



## hayley x

mama2b - sorry I didnt reply to your text my battery went and I didnt have my charger...sooo wasnt organised lol. I was surprised too, went hospital to get bp monitored, next thing im havin a baby, lol.

I realli dont know how I slept through it, they broke my waters and I was having contractions (most I didnt feel) and when i did feel them they were like BH. They increased my drip to get them stronger which made babys heart drop so I had to have an epidural or I wouldnt have been able to have a 'normal' delivery and would have had to of had a c-section. 

They woke me up to do an internal and said I was fully dilated and that they'll give me an hour to decend, within half an hour I was pushing. It all happened pretty fast, and best of all I had no pain. Not a birth plan I would choose but its was amazing, and I actually 'enjoyed' it lol. I didnt feel any pain through th pushing stage either, I'd gladly do it again lol.

xxx


----------



## mama2b

hayley x said:


> mama2b - sorry I didnt reply to your text my battery went and I didnt have my charger...sooo wasnt organised lol. I was surprised too, went hospital to get bp monitored, next thing im havin a baby, lol.
> 
> I realli dont know how I slept through it, they broke my waters and I was having contractions (most I didnt feel) and when i did feel them they were like BH. They increased my drip to get them stronger which made babys heart drop so I had to have an epidural or I wouldnt have been able to have a 'normal' delivery and would have had to of had a c-section.
> 
> They woke me up to do an internal and said I was fully dilated and that they'll give me an hour to decend, within half an hour I was pushing. It all happened pretty fast, and best of all I had no pain. Not a birth plan I would choose but its was amazing, and I actually 'enjoyed' it lol. I didnt feel any pain through th pushing stage either, I'd gladly do it again lol.
> 
> xxx

Well I hope mine is going to be pain free to !!! xxxx


----------



## navarababe

mine to :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

lol I want a pain free labor to! 

Anyone want to join me in the chatroom?


----------



## navarababe

yeh hun ill come in :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

where is everyone today?


----------



## kellysays2u

we went in the chat just as you left han lol.


----------



## kellysays2u

lana and i both said hi then you disapeared


----------



## navarababe

its really quite today, not sure why, weather is ok i suppose so maybe everyone outside enjoying it, or they're al in labour


----------



## kellysays2u

hmm it would be a really nice day to have a baby now wouldnt it...


----------



## JeffsWife07

hey girls.
any new babies???


----------



## danapeter36

I have been busy all day :( I miss chatting lol xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

:hugs:come in chat dana


----------



## HannahGraceee

dana come in chattt


----------



## JeffsWife07

no body is in chat now?? :(


----------



## navarababe

ill go bk in hun, just got my dinner, yummmy


----------



## navarababe

omg where is everyone?? Labour???


----------



## kellysays2u

lol i like the post lana... apparently the only ones that feel like spending all our time online today!


----------



## kellysays2u

https://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/76/m_6e155528f3534331999dde59ab5e986b.jpg
https://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/69/m_32b05334ce8e4a70a8a838b4a7e0f405.jpg
https://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/77/m_52e4ce86c9de44e6aa4953ab1b8e9971.jpg

the latest bump pics I got brave and took some even though i have stretch marks now...


----------



## navarababe

awwww lovely bump hun :)


----------



## JeffsWife07

hey girls.
i'm back.....sorry had a nice loooooong nap & went for a walk with ds
kelly......lovely bump hun


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey chas thank you about the bump... i hate the strechies lol...


----------



## JeffsWife07

those are love marks hun
i don't have any on my bump but u should see my thighs......guess I'm kissing bikini's bye bye :cry:


----------



## kellysays2u

lol your kissing them good bye lol i said bye at about 28 weeks. thats when the first one appeared...


----------



## JeffsWife07

I had a few that had faded over the years from DS & was just feeling good in a bikini as I had gained up to 100lbs. 
I told DH the other day.......no bikini this year.....he said why...u got the boobs for it now.:dohh:


----------



## navarababe

anybody out there?


----------



## kellysays2u

lol chas! MEN! I swear. No bikini again for awhile with me. Doubt I will even venture into a regular bathing suit this summer without some massive cover up lol. LO can get all the attention at the beach shes got a cute little elmo bathing suit to where!


----------



## JeffsWife07

do you know at what age they can use sunblock? 
we are not going down south until next Christmas but if we go to the lake or something around here I was wondering if I can use sunblock on her. I was thinking they have to be 6 months or older???


----------



## mama2b

Morning everyone, its really nice weather here today, the sun is shining ! :icecream:

Think I will have to go out for the day and catch some rays lol

Oh anymore babies ?!


----------



## navarababe

morning everybody :)


----------



## Dani_b

morning all.
still no sign of my baby coming any time soon


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Helllo Everyone!

It is a blooming lovely day here!

In Lincoln every year there is a 10K race that people run for charity etc, and every year my street and surrounding streets get closed off and no one can leave by car from 8am until gone 1pm! 
So today would've been a fab day to go to the seaside but nope can't do anything.. would be rather amusing to go into labour.. no such luck though!! 

I have OH making me a nice big breakfast, hash browns, eggs, bacon, sausages etc etc nom nom nom :happydance:

For some weird reason I'm feeling quite upbeat today.. no doubt it won't last long! Can't believe there is only 10 days until my due date.. 20 days until induction if needed!! Less than 3 weeks at the most woo hoo!!

I hope you are all okay and having a good weekend! 

xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning Ladies, 

Awww you do sound happy Ash, thats good to hear, its a gorgeous day makes you feel so much better a bit of sun .... if only it was warm enough to sunbathe :cry::cry: and so *jeolous* of your breakfast, I am coming to yours!! x x Everyone else doing ok ? 

Luv me xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Morning girls. 

Whoop whoop to the sunshine! I have a right stinker of a cold so don't feel like doing too much. My auntie is coming for the day, she has a present for us for baby. 

My friend in Singapore has just posted pics of her baby girl born 24th march. Little Rosie, she is absolutely gorgeous and I'm so jealous that she has her baby already! In Singapore they induce you on your due date as they don't like you going overdue. Worth moving to Singapore for if you ask me!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. Come on April babies, don't stop now!!
X


----------



## jenny_wren

AND THE DOMINO AFFECT BEGINS!

:happydance::happydance:

lets get some more babies ladies!!

:rofl:

how is everyone?!?!

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

Jen you're back! Congratulations!!! I've not been on for a couple of days so catching up, am off to read your birth story....... I'll be back! X


----------



## mummy to be

hey hey everyone... glad everyone is doing well. 
Ashy - nom nom can i come for Breaky???
Mel - I am doing ok... Just went for a big walk to try and encourage bubby to come now :) Not sure if it worked lol so i am off to try some :sex: hehehehe :D
Lyndsey - Aww cuddles for you! Sucks to have a cold right now... can you take anything for it or????
Jen - WELCOME BACK huni!!! Your bubby is sooooo tute!!!! Makes me want mine now!!!! lol How is everything?? How you feeling?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Jen I am sooooooo jealous!!! 

Who the heck is going to be next?!?!

Come on babies!! 

Ooo last year by mid/late April we had lovely warm weather!! 
Bring on summer :cloud9:

xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

jenny_wren said:


> AND THE DOMINO AFFECT BEGINS!
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> lets get some more babies ladies!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> how is everyone?!?!
> 
> xx​

Welcome back Jen, how ru and little one doing??, just read your birth story, wowsers :rofl:

She looks just like you bless her x
So exciting x :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Jen I am sooooooo jealous!!!
> 
> Who the heck is going to be next?!?!
> 
> Come on babies!!
> 
> Ooo last year by mid/late April we had lovely warm weather!!
> Bring on summer :cloud9:
> 
> xx

i have been thinking that is well.. wonder who will be next.... :) 
Poor you, Hannah and Chas have been in pain for a while now.. i reckon one of you guys :) hehehe 

I want it to start cooling down here now... it is still really hot here for some reason.. is should start cooling down here soon with any luck!!! I cant wait... If i wasnt pregnant i would love the heat but i am not enjoying it at all now :( I think i will actually enjoy Winter this year :)


----------



## MelanieSweets

mummy to be said:


> Mel - I am doing ok... Just went for a big walk to try and encourage bubby to come now :) Not sure if it worked lol so i am off to try some :sex: hehehehe :D

Hahaha huns .... you go girl, I am not evicting until start of April, as I have said that all along, and walks really do help!!! I had so pressure the other day when i walked thought babe was going to fall out :rofl: Maybe get some pineapple too hun? just one though lol x who is next, does anyone know who is next on hans prediction list? x


----------



## mummy to be

hehehheheehe OH is very happy about the rise in :sex: happening lol... I dont think he really cares why either... hehehe as long as he is getting it lol :) 

Well ladies i am off to bed.... I am exhausted... 
Chat in the morning.. Hopefully i dont miss much.. 
Mwa mwa
-xox-


----------



## HannahGraceee

where are all you girls? are any of you on chat??


----------



## jenny_wren

thankyou girlies
:hugs:

we're both doing great!
feels soooo strange not
having her inside me though

im not jealous of you still
being pregnant at all lol
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls whats this chat thingy how do i use it?


----------



## mellllly

Morning Ladies - Hope you are all ok!

Welcome back Jen, Congrats - she is gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hello there.. well tried to sleep... didnt work... Grrrrrrr lol had good :sex: but lol.. now kinda crampy and ouchy lol..... hopefully that and the walk will kick things off


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha Jen you evil so and so!! 

I keep freaking myself out about emergency c-sections.. so many of the march mummies seem to have had them like in the past week or so! 

I wish my elephant baby would hurry up and arrive, I don't want to be split in two/cut open! :dohh:

Is everyone in chat??

xx


----------



## mummy to be

i am in chat Ash


----------



## kellysays2u

aww no one is in chat anymore... Jen welcome back. Amy is absolutely gorgeous I am very jealous that you have your little one and can roll over and sleep on your stomach (not that your probably getting much sleep lol) and all that stuff plus getting cuddles with emily! 

Mandy your pains sound promising I hope they keep coming so I can be jealous of you too!


----------



## kellysays2u

oh an mz_jackie the chatroom is on the bar at the top with the where you go to get to like the user cp and what not. You click on that and then it opens in a new window and loads and then were normally in the pregnancy chat. You can get there by clicking on the scroll bar on the right hand side! Hope you can find it using my directions lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ughhhhhh my back hurts!!

OH has just finished cleaning out the car bless him.. it has took him almost an hour :rofl:

I really wish I lived in Singapore now.. I know when my due date comes and goes I'm going to be the most depressed person everrrrrrrr!! .. I'm sure every over due person feels like that but still.. I fancy being dramatic :blush:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

ffs i always miss everyone in chat :(


----------



## navarababe

how is everyone today?


----------



## natasja32

Hi girls....how are you all doing this weekend? I decided to put some of Bodhis pics up yesterday,after all,he is part of our family.Didnt upset me as much i thought it would.....altho looking at him today,im missing him so....Hope you girls all well and bump are well....:hug:


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww natasja hope you are feeling alright today. It must be so hard not having LO there with you I cant imagine it. 

Just wanted to let everyone know I am in chat... it is REALLY quiet in here today... where are you all?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hugs to everyone!! :hugs:

Gosh usually if I'm not online most the day you guys clock up a million posts!!

I have now officially packed my hospital bags! I have a small suitcase for me.. a changing bag full of my baby girls things. I have a bag full of drinks and sweets etc but that will stay in the car at first (so it doesn't look like I'm completely moving in haha)

I also got my pram/car seat covers washed and dried today and made a start on tidying the bedroom (after putting it off all week) I feel so proud of myself!

And for once I am wide awake and full of energy.. usually this time of night I'm screaming for my bed but right now I'm all bouncy haha... but I am TOTALLY uncomfortable my bump seems to have dropped more but the skin across my ribs is super stretched and sore :hissy:

Why she won't get out of my ribs is a complete effing mystery to me! With what.. 9 days to go surely she could find something more exciting to do.. like try to break my waters or start contractions!! 

.. I can't believe the weekend is over already, it sucks soooo much! This week will drag like a b*tch because OH is on lates at work and so is everyone else in the house.. *sings* All by myself!! :rofl::rofl:

I hope you are all okay and it has been super quiet today because people are going into labour!!!!!!!!!!! 


xx


----------



## xdaniellex

hiya girls - well i come back after the weekend, and no-one has had a baby!!!!! whats goin on there lol - hope you are all doin well - an jenny - emily is beautiful!!! =]
x x x


----------



## chel27

hello girls, anyone home??? lol


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there girls... wow it is super quiet in here... lets hope that is a sign that things are happening!!!!!! :) I have been getting pains for most of the night but i am not getting my hopes up..... Dont want to get disappointed :(


----------



## Emmylou27

Hi ladies

Just to let you all know little Daisy was born on Friday morning at 8.48am by emergency c-section. Little madam turned out at the last minute to be breech which was a shock given that all the way through we've been told she's head down!! 

She weighed 6lb 12 and is gorgeous. Unfortunately she has been diagnosed with Spina Bifida which wasn't picked up in any of our scans / checks - not that it would have changed anything! She is in hospital and early indications are that all surgery has gone well.

We just need to now take each day at a time although hopefully she'll be home for easter.

Lots of love and labour dust to all you mummies still waiting. :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Celine35

:happydance:Just thought I'd pop in and say hi ! I'm a march mummy but a week overdue and it's looking like I'm going to be an april mummy with induction planned on thursday if nothing happens before.

Hope youre all well out there - spreading lots of lovely labour dust

:dust:

Celine xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Emmylou27 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just to let you all know little Daisy was born on Friday morning at 8.48am by emergency c-section. Little madam turned out at the last minute to be breech which was a shock given that all the way through we've been told she's head down!!
> 
> She weighed 6lb 12 and is gorgeous. Unfortunately she has been diagnosed with Spina Bifida which wasn't picked up in any of our scans / checks - not that it would have changed anything! She is in hospital and early indications are that all surgery has gone well.
> 
> We just need to now take each day at a time although hopefully she'll be home for easter.
> 
> Lots of love and labour dust to all you mummies still waiting. :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Congratulations hun! bet shes a stunner, cant wait for some pictures x x


----------



## mellllly

Congrats EmmyLou!! Cant wait to see some pics!!

How is everyone? Good Weekend?
Any more babies yet? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i thought i was in labour last night lol, pains from 10pm till 4:30am :cry: i was soooo horrible!!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Awwww congrats EmmyLou!!

Come on Hannah, pop that babba out!!!:rofl:


----------



## mellllly

Aww Han and still no baby!

Still... Single figures for you now!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

noo she can stay in for 2 weeks! being in that much pain! ahh! i keep saying to my self NEVER AGAIN!!! and hoping it would just go away! lol


----------



## mellllly

LOL - I am just seriously fed up now, and if anyone else says ohhh shes gonne be late - I WILL punch them


----------



## mama2b

Morning girls,

Another baby !! Congratulations xxxx

Is there anyone else not finished their hosp bag yet ? 

Oooooh I had a prediction on when im going to have baby, I was in Sainsburys yesterday and the cashier asked me how long id got left and i said about 2wks and she was was like nooooooooooooooooooo way you are so gonna pop before then !!!!!! 

I was a bit taken aback as im sort of expecting to go over my due date and everyone else thinks that I will to, but she seems to think I will have a baby by sunday !!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hope she's right mama2b!!

My MIL is adamant that I will have Leo before THIS THURSDAY! Dunno how or why she thinks that, but she has said Im gonna be early all along and the other night she asked when my next app was and I said growth scan on thurs, to which she replied..'oh he'll be here by then!' :saywhat:

I, on the otherhand think she is pissed!:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl::rofl:
Maybe he'll be here on wednesday then x lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Never in a million years Hannah, Im gonna be still sat here fat n preggers by my induction date, you mark my words!

Anyhoo going by your prediction I bloody well will be!


----------



## navarababe

morning girls,how are u all? i see theres been another april mum :happydance:

I go for my scan 2day at 4oclock. Looking forward to it and kinda nervous lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck 2day Lana x x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ooohhh good luck Lana...hope babys head down for you hun xx


----------



## navarababe

awwww ty girls, i got funny feeling shes not as there been different movement and ive been sore as if shes lying funny. so fingers crossed. 

what you all up to today?

Congrats han on single figs :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

having pains again!!!

FFS stop messing me around!!!


----------



## navarababe

awwww hun i hope it happens soon for you, i cant wait till u text me or tell us ur in labour, i will honestly jump up and down lol. its just cause we've been waiting for this for ages lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning!! 

Congrats EmmyLou! :happydance:

Awww Han poor you :hugs: 
Things will start properly soon enough!! 

That is what scares me the most I think.. I'm not having any pains or painful BH or BH in general. So I have no idea what the pain will be like.. just freaks me out!

I have decided I would quite like to be the thirteenth April mummy.. 13 is my lucky number!! 

Ooo good luck Lana :happydance::happydance: 
So exciting to see your little one again!! 

Just got back from being into school about my sister being bullied, direct action is now been taken.. lets see if this horrid girl sorts herself out! 

I hope you are all okay! 

xx


----------



## mama2b

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hope she's right mama2b!!
> 
> My MIL is adamant that I will have Leo before THIS THURSDAY! Dunno how or why she thinks that, but she has said Im gonna be early all along and the other night she asked when my next app was and I said growth scan on thurs, to which she replied..'oh he'll be here by then!' :saywhat:
> 
> I, on the otherhand think she is pissed!:rofl:

LMAO If he comes early she will be telling everyone forever that she predicted it !! :rofl:

Good luck with the scan Lana

Im off to buy some pj,s now for my hosp bag !!! :hug:


----------



## mama2b

Talking of pj's where are yours from jacqui ? I love the bottoms !xx


----------



## navarababe

im not to sure if anyone has heard from dana, as i cant be bothered reading back the pages. :rofl:

She went to hospital yesterday afternooon, they suspect DVT, which is blood clots in the legs etc. Peter couldnt stay with her :( she was upset and bored and missing us all as u can imagine. Gave her a text this morning so not sure what the actual results are yet

Hope u get better soon dana :hugs: xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hope dana is ok!! xxxx

im in chat btw :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Bless our poor Dana!! 

I hope the hospital tells her soon what the heck is happening.. they have let her go through enough!! 

Hannah.. there is a quinny set on ebay for £250.. everything included.. just thought I'd let you know :hugs:

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mama2b said:


> Talking of pj's where are yours from jacqui ? I love the bottoms !xx

Ive had those ones in my avatar for years:blush:

I collect pajamas!!!:rofl: The cuter the better, lol!

I get them from places like George, peacocks, even good old ethel austins sometimes have cute ones in.

When Ive had bubbs Im gonna by someof those all in one sleepsuits for next winter, they look sooo comfy!:rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hi girls,

Congratulations to yet another April Mummy! It's all happening now... :)

I've had the most rubbish night's sleep EVER :( I don't usually moan about pains and stuff as I tend to just get on with them - we're gonna get 'em anyway right?! But last night I could NOT get comfy. My ribs are absolutely killing, all the way around, but mostly in my back. No matter where I lay it just hurt :sob: So now I'm all cranky, and still in pain.

Got hospital this afternoon... I'm not actually sure what for though lol - I have so many appointments, I just turn up and see what they say these days!

Hope everyone's doing ok xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww beccy I totally feel your pain!! :hugs:

I love pjs too Jacqui! .. I could happily live in my sexy leopard print ones! 

Han where have you gone.. get your bum back on chat!!!

xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello lovely ladies, 

Hope your all ok and congraties to emmylou :hugs: there all poppping out now, woohoo :happydance: 

Everyone keeps texting/messaging me asking if I have had any twinges, come on bubba although i think its only fair that alot of you beginning of april mummies go before me so come on girlies keep ramming the pineapple in your mouthies !! xx 

xXx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ahhhhh man another one thats not me lol so unfairrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!
Congrats Emmylou, lucky girl!!!

I decided its time to evict!!!!!! Guna have a curry tonight and if i didnt hate my ex right now i wud go for some love lol!!!

How u all doing? xxx


----------



## mellllly

Han - That website for timing contractions is https://contractionmaster.com/


----------



## mellllly

I hgave saved it in my faourites in case you need it again


----------



## lyndsey3010

Yay congrats to Emmylou!! Not read back so haven't seen any details of her little one but sending her massive congratulations! Its getting SO exciting now that there is a regular spurt of april babies!

How was everyones weekend? Mine was GREAT, my auntie came down and bought us a video monitor and the cutest little Ralph Lauren outfit for the baby. We will put it in the wardrobe with all the other designer labels we have like George, Mothercare and H&M!!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh my god is han having contractions?


----------



## HannahGraceee

i was :(.. not any more lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

boooooo to the false alarm han.
ive not had any, or any BH. Im gonna panic when they start! 
Scale of 1-10 han, how bad?? or dont i want to know??!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

12 lol


----------



## xdaniellex

12!!!!!!!
how long they last for hun?? x x


----------



## HannahGraceee

i donno, i woke my mum up and see like time your contractions and i couldnt it was so confusing


----------



## kellysays2u

Morning everyone. Congrats emmylou!!!!!! I cant wait to see more april mummies. 

OH apparently wants baby out really bad he is getting impatient! He sat there and talked to her all last night trying to convince her to come out.


----------



## lyndsey3010

12 :shock:


----------



## Laura--x

Girls.. does my bump look like its dropped? Be honest, i think im just trying to convince myself it has but i dont know :rofl:


This was taken today..






&& this was at 32 weeks..




Hmm i dont think it has has it? :(


----------



## mama2b

Laura I don't think it has but tbh I haven't a bloody clue ! I can't even tell if my own has, so many people have told me it has but it still seems the same to me and as I have banned all floor length mirrors in our house I can't check it !!


----------



## Laura--x

Nar i dont think it has either, think its just wishful thinking :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hahahaha.. I was in chat and no one was talking so I started playing on my wii and forgot I was still on it.. and then I decided to lay down and fell asleep for an hour and a half :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Woke up to my fricking sisters on the computer even though they had been told they weren't going on!! And people wonder why the heck I only want the one child!!

xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello, 

Hope your ok Han any news on your contractions you still getting them? xx anyone heard from Dana this avo ? 

x I was out shopping with my mum this avo and in matalan we bumped into this midwife, she told me that I am carrying loads of water .... and my bumps still quite high so I still have some dropping to do, but she did say I was all water and baby was at front and I had no butt :rofl:, but she reckons bubs wont come anytime soon, she said she could tell theres a bond with me and baby already ... we couldnt get away she wanted to know everything why cant my midwife be like that!! :hissy: :hissy: xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Gosh I agree melanie.. wish my midwife was like that too!! My mum is always talking about the bond she had with her midwives with all of her pregnancies but I don't feel any bond at all.. I actually feel slightly like a parcel because I have seen SO many different ones!!

xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi girls!
I just got back from the doc.....I've not gained anymore weight!!!:happydance: Doc said everything was good...urine/BP/weight & that I should eat lots of pancakes. I looked at him kind of funny & he said pancakes can make a woman go in to labor. Is this true??:dohh: Anyways, he also said he had me scheduled for April 6th...I got all happy and then found out he has another patient named Chasity and she is the one getting the baby out April 6th....I wish it was me.:hissy::hissy: He said to hang in there and unless my water breaks he will see me next week.


----------



## MelanieSweets

I know its shocking ...theres no special treatment at all .... we are special we are april mummies :rofl:

I dont want to phone my midwife when i go into labour, do we HAVE to phone our midwifes or just get dealt with by the hospital midwifes? xx 

Aww great news jeffswife, i bet at my midwife appointment tomorrow she will weigh me and go yep your still a heffalump lol :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

When I go into labour I just have to ring the hospital.. my midwife has gone AWOL, she is always ill or on holiday! 

I'm watching hollyoaks and oh my god how skinny is Amy!! .. Talk about encouraging pregnorexia!!!! 

Grrr.. I'm just secretly jealous because I look like a whale in Pjs!!:dohh:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

any one going on chattttt? :):happydance: x


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations to all you April Mums, and good luck to the rest of you...not long to go now! Seems weird, after this one its the May Mums! Doesn't seem real! x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Lol I went into chat and said hello and everyone ignored me :cry::cry:

I can't wait for Dan to get home, this week is going to drag I can just tell :hissy:

xx


----------



## mellllly

LOL - Ash, you know the conversation we had about men and porn the other day.

Just caught Graham - he denied it, made me laugh haha!!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Ash~go in preggie chatroom:hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HAHAHA!! :rofl:

How can men be sooooo silly! Time to start leaving your BOB around.. buy loads and keep them all over the house :muaha:

Has anyone heard from Dana?? Worried about our chick!!

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Girlies!!!

God have I missed you all, honestly I feel like I lost a limb these past few days.
I am very very tired so I wont be on here tonight, but I wanted to say I am home, with my blood thinning drugs in action and I am doing really well. Alayna is fantastic and she kept me company kicking me last night. Was on a ward with all the newborns and they were all beautiful. Can't wait for mine, but will wait, because patience is a virtue or so they say.

Really love you all, and will speak soon!
Hugs to Ashy, Han, Lana, Melanie, Melly, Mandy, Chas, Kelly, Jacqui and anyone I've forgotten!
D xxx


----------



## navarababe

my baby girl got a bit more fluid round her than normal :( why is this pregnancy never worry free :cry:


----------



## JeffsWife07

BIG HUGS for Dana & Lana:hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well I'm glad you are both okay!! *hugs* :hugs::hugs:
Are you having weekly scans now Lana??

xx


----------



## navarababe

no they didnt offer weekly scan, just the glucose test, thats all :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww hun if your glucose test comes back normal then they may scan you just to keep an eye on things *hugs*

I have told my sister about the pancake thing and she won't go make me any! Boooo :cry:

I also keep jokingly telling people I am going to ring them on 1st April and pretend I'm in labour.. knowing my luck I will end up labour then and no one will believe me :rofl:

xx


----------



## navarababe

im not sure what will happen ash hun, they didnt really explain it :( all they told me was that she will come early and not late, so im panicing now as i dont know when shes gonna be here


----------



## kellysays2u

Hi dana. Good to here your back home! We all missed you!

Lana I am sorry to here you didnt get the best of news today. At least you know that you get to meet LO earlier rather then later. I am sure everything is fine though hun try not to stress to much! 

How is everyone else sorry I disapeared from the chat I forgot I had a meeting with my home visitor today! She said she doesnt think I will be alone at the next meeting lol.


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there girls...
Doctors yesterday went ummm ok i guess... 
MW told me that she wont be making a apperance anytime soon (which kinda pi**ed me off). She is measuring 39cms and weights 8.5 pound now... i reckon they have messed up my weeks!! Cause she is a big bubby! 

MW said that all the pains that i am having are "stretching" pains and maybe BH's. I was really annoyed... i was like i are you fuc*king joking me!!!!!!!!!!! 
So who knows.... Not happy about any of it!! 
:hissy:


----------



## kellysays2u

If my midwife told me that right now I would probably start crying my eyes out lol. These pains suck.


----------



## mummy to be

yes i am completely agreeing with you!!! I was not impressed with her at all... i think my eyes said it all to her!!!! I was not impressed at all!!!!! 
She was like ohhh we have all been there blah blah blah!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mummy to be

danapeter36 said:


> Hi Girlies!!!
> 
> God have I missed you all, honestly I feel like I lost a limb these past few days.
> I am very very tired so I wont be on here tonight, but I wanted to say I am home, with my blood thinning drugs in action and I am doing really well. Alayna is fantastic and she kept me company kicking me last night. Was on a ward with all the newborns and they were all beautiful. Can't wait for mine, but will wait, because patience is a virtue or so they say.
> 
> Really love you all, and will speak soon!
> Hugs to Ashy, Han, Lana, Melanie, Melly, Mandy, Chas, Kelly, Jacqui and anyone I've forgotten!
> D xxx

Awwww hope your doing ok babe.... 
Thanks for the hugs... i need them atm


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls....hope ur all ok!!!

Just a quickie to say NO BABY YET! lol

Have had a hot curry with chillies we shall see doubt it will work!!

Lana sorry u havent had great new hun ill be thinkin of u....
and glad ur ok and home Dana xxxx

spk soon girls xxxx


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey Mz_jackie! Wondering where you had been lol. To bad no baby though.



Girls just wanted to say I have a feeling I may not be to much longer with the pain I am having lol. I cant imagine being more then a few more days and thats the same with what the home visitor said to me. I will cry if she is wrong lol.


----------



## Janisdkh

Guys im so uncomfy! I really hope this does not last for weeks :( Im 37 weeks friday/saturday and wow I am shocked at how mnay pains I can have through the day. i have done barely anything today and have back pain and some BH right now. I guess we are all getting closer. I am sure someone is going this week.


----------



## Janisdkh

kellysays2u said:


> Hey Mz_jackie! Wondering where you had been lol. To bad no baby though.
> 
> 
> 
> Girls just wanted to say I have a feeling I may not be to much longer with the pain I am having lol. I cant imagine being more then a few more days and thats the same with what the home visitor said to me. I will cry if she is wrong lol.

gl hun! I wish i had more pains then I do now though. It'll motivate my hubby more into getting things done. Like where are we going to live come june?


----------



## princessttc

Omg girls, tomorrow is the start of april!!! (well it is here, (australia) *OUR MONTH*:happydance:

thats if i dont go over....30th of april is a dodgy date:rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

I am sick of being pregnant and I am sick of being in pain. I have so much pressure and pain down there. I have cramps I want baby out. I have a feeling its going to be soon I dont know what but I do and I hope that feeling is right... I just want it to be time.


----------



## kellysays2u

we have a tenth april mummy!!!! Captain-ally posted that she had her daughter charlotte! And I just remembered nataliecn was scheduled c-section today so is probably the 11th mummy.


----------



## captain-ally

I jumped the gun on the April thing lol


----------



## Janisdkh

I know right :o I cannot believe its almost April already and my son will be here. Weeeeeeeeee


----------



## princessttc

gee if i only go one day over ill be a may mummy:cry:


----------



## mama2b

Morning everyone and congratulations to the new April mummies :hug: xxxx


----------



## CountingDown

Morning ladies and congrats to the april mummies so far xxx

Thought I would pop over and say hello, I am 5 days overdue and got a strong feeling my little bub plans to be an april baby :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls,i dont think im gonna be on that much today, donno where the laptop cable is!!! and this has only got 1h.07mins left on it! lol and the other one only has about 1min on it, might have to go on my dads computer! :) x


----------



## mummy to be

wow April mummies starting to roll now.... 
Kelly i am with you... i am sick of being pregnant as well.. i am cramping up and in pain 98% of the time... the other 2% i am trying to sleep :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Any one heard from nataliecn?


----------



## xdaniellex

Hiya Girlies =]
Hope Your All Well =]
Congrats To The New April Mummys x x x


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning ladies how ru all? I feel quite ghastly today, I woke up and my bump was tight and I have been sick .... is being sick a sign, my butt hurts too .... :hissy: i have midwife today so i will speak to her xx getting scurrred x :blush:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies!! 

Still no fricking signs here!! 8 days 8 days 8 days!! .. and If I am to go on 7th like my bestest friend wants me to (her birthday is 7th April) then only a week to go! 

Yeah right I will still be here in 3009!!! :rofl:

This baby best get a move on.. I want to be the thirteenth April mummy.. but that is only 2 babies away (as long as nataliecn had her section as planned) 

I hope you are all okay!

Hugs to everyone.. I think we all need it :hugs:

xx


----------



## xdaniellex

Awww Melanie I Hope You Feel Better Soon =]
:hug: x x x


----------



## navarababe

Morning girls, how r u all? x


----------



## xdaniellex

LoL Ash You'll Prob End Up Bein The 14th =] x x x


----------



## mellllly

Morning Ladies!

10 mummies - yay! Its April tomorrow, how exciting!!
Lana - is baby ok?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Lana :hugs:

I'm fed up like usual! 
I need to get my arse in gear and finish tidying!! Ugh 

How are you feeling today??

Danielle noooo 13th!! It is my lucky number! 

I want to know why some people go into labour early and others don't! 

Any scientists around??

xx


----------



## navarababe

hey melllly hows u hun?

babys ok, head down but a bit more fluid than normal :( they said im expected to go early rather than late. ive to go for glocuse test thing nxt week x


----------



## xdaniellex

Oh i gota have that glucose thing at 28weeks - supposedly its disgustin :(
and ash mellllly an han need to go b4 you!!! 
=]
Lana hope you an baby are okay x x x


----------



## MelanieSweets

xdaniellex said:


> Awww Melanie I Hope You Feel Better Soon =]
> :hug: x x x

Awww thanks Danielle hun xx :hugs:

I think everyones getting fed up now .... gosh the thought of 42 weeks .......eeeeeeeek!


----------



## HannahGraceee

no one on pregnancy chat!!

putting my new bump pics up and just took em on webcam! :rofl: x


----------



## xdaniellex

Lol i jus did my first lot in second tri lol!!!! x


----------



## mellllly

Im good thanks hun, im glad shes head down!
Bit strange about fluid, but i suppose that explains why you got a big bump!
Did they do a weight estimate on her?

How is Dana? My feet and hands were mega swollen again last night, I have decided it is when I eat a Burger King or something like that - must be the salt in it??


----------



## mellllly

yeh c'mon ladies
your all late for our usual 10am chat LOL


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Nooo Danielle Han doesn't have to go before me!! She is due the same day as me.. I will go sooo stroppy when someone else ends up being 13th mummy :blush::rofl:

Gosh last night my knees were so swollen.. I looked like a right freak.. and I had like baseball mitt hands! Oddest thing ever :baby:

Are we all going in chat then ladies???


xx


----------



## xdaniellex

Awww Ash - Okay We'll Get Han To Cross Her Legs LoL x x x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:)
 



Attached Files:







4401589194a5364920006l.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mummy to be

who is in that pic hannah???


----------



## xxxjacxxx

*cringe*


----------



## mummy to be

hehehehe cool pics :)


----------



## sarah_george

Morning ladies, am fed up today, was thinking of starting operation eviction do you think its too early? ive got the biggest pineapple you ever seen sitting on my worktop but i just remembered if it works it will be an April Fool Baby, sods law that would be! anyone else trying yet? xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ive turned 36 weeks today hun and im wanting OUT now! Im having a big un too so I reckon he's more than ready! lol.

bought some clary sage yesterday and gunna rub that on my belly daily but tbh hes not gunna cum unless hes ready.


----------



## mellllly

I would prob wait until you are def full term, 
I have tried everything from 37 weeks and still no baby! 

You have to eat alot of pineapple for it to do anything, and you can get the runs if you have too much xx


----------



## sarah_george

Ive been using the clary sage for about 2 weeks, ive grown really attached to the smell of it, woke up with a stinker of a headache today though, i put some on my pillow last night (i usually just bath in it) and think i might have overdone it! my consultant told me they dont worry about big babies anymore just little ones so he's just left me to it, i'm soo ready for him now, like right now lol xxx


----------



## sarah_george

just thought of something i read the other day, Tina o brien from Coronation street reckons she kick started her labour by jumping on a trampoline - could you imagine :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

april mummies are popping em out now!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## sarah_george

Jenny you are sooooo lucky! am soo jealous!! you got any tips? did you do anything? xx


----------



## jenny_wren

lots of sex - doggy style lol
:blush::rofl:

chillies i ate LOADS
and i walked what felt
like miles!

something must haved worked ...

xx​


----------



## sarah_george

jenny_wren said:


> lots of sex - doggy style lol
> :blush::rofl:
> 
> chillies i ate LOADS
> and i walked what felt
> like miles!
> 
> something must haved worked ...
> 
> xx​

Wouldnt be able to do it any other way! i tried it for the first time in ages about a week ago, it was intresting to say the least! hardly romantic lol! well if thats what its gonna take then so be it! not sure about chillis though, i'l try a really hot curry instead xx


----------



## jenny_wren

sod romantic sex
:rofl:
operation baby out is hardly
the most romantic thing!
i just kept saying 'will you
hurry up im starting to hurt'
:rofl:

i went to asda and brought
jarred chillie peppers and ate
like 4 everyday lol

:dust: 
for your operation!!

xx​


----------



## sarah_george

:rofl: another week or 2 of this and i will be just as bad! thanks for the dust! i'm off walking now then too, think the baby needs exercise so i'm off round the shops to hammer the bank ac :lol: xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

sounds like a plan to me!!
have fun spending monies!!

:rofl:

:hugs:

xx​


----------



## xdaniellex

LoL I Dont Think I Cud Do The Chillis - Your A Brave Lady!!!!
Hows Emily Jen? x x


----------



## mummy to be

hehehe i am the same... i really dont think the chillis are for me lol..... i just cant imagine eating them lol... 
i am going to head to woolies tomorrow to see if they have fresh pineapple......
Are you sure that tinned fresh pineapple wont do the same thing????? cause not sure what i am going to do if they have no fresh ones :(


----------



## xdaniellex

nope tinned pineapple dont work :(
but im sure you'll find one somewhere!!! =]
fingers crossed x x x


----------



## mummy to be

i hope so :( there is only one place to buy fruit here (unless i want to drive a hour) which sucks.. so unfortunately if they dont have any then i am outta luck and might have to try something else :(


----------



## navarababe

i drank a capri sun pineapple drink one day without noticing, that nite i was in maternity unit contraction every 2mins lol, so maybe try that.Sure worked for me. If baby aint here by 38 weeks for me im starting process, as im worried as it is for her in there with all that fluid


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm going to start adding extra hot chilli powder to everything :rofl:

Adding music to my ipod has turned into a right mission! I decided I didn't like the music I had on it.. so I restored it back to factory settings and I'm going through EVERY cd I own.. loads of them are ones I have put together myself so I have no idea what is on them! Fun times.. 

Keep finding cds I made in school.. some right retro music on them :blush:

xx


----------



## mummy to be

ohhh yes pineapple juice :) Sounds like a plan to me if i cant find the fruit :D 
Not long now untill your 38 weeks Lana...... 
I am sooo uncomfortable now... the doctors HAVE to have messed up my due dates hey.. she is just soooo big already :(


----------



## mummy to be

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I'm going to start adding extra hot chilli powder to everything :rofl:
> 
> Adding music to my ipod has turned into a right mission! I decided I didn't like the music I had on it.. so I restored it back to factory settings and I'm going through EVERY cd I own.. loads of them are ones I have put together myself so I have no idea what is on them! Fun times..
> 
> Keep finding cds I made in school.. some right retro music on them :blush:
> 
> xx

awwww that would be good fun :) heehehe


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I am sooo ashamed of some of the songs I used to like!! 

I am currently listening to the chaviest dance song EVER! 'I want to be a hippy and I want to get stoned' ... Who the hell thought of this cr*p hahahhahahahaha

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## mummy to be

hahahahahahahaahhaahahha RANDOM lol


----------



## jenny_wren

xdaniellex said:


> LoL I Dont Think I Cud Do The Chillis - Your A Brave Lady!!!!
> Hows Emily Jen? x x

i love chillies :rofl:
but my breath LOL

shes a little angel bless her
:cloud9:

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww jen that is great that she is being a good little girly for you lol. Course we already new she would cause she came out when mommy wanted her to! 

I hate chillies I hate ANYTHING spicy so spicy food just isnt going to work for me... Sex doesnt seem to do anything and hunter wont let me walk anywhere for fear of my water breaking and not getting anywhere in time lol. 

Off to get some breakfast now!


----------



## HannahGraceee

hiya girls!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Heyaaa Han 

You having a good day with Marc??

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

hiya girls!

How are we all? I can't shift this cold, I thought it was going at the end of last week and then saturday morning I woke up so full of snot and its a real lingerer. Have resigned myself to my dressing gown until it goes. Baby can stay put until the snot has left the building!!

Due date is going to be such a disappointment when nothing happens, then I suspect that every day after that is going to feel like an eternity.

8 days til d-day (due/disapointment day!)


----------



## kellysays2u

Mmm yummy cereal. Course these icky cramps better go soon they hurt and I just want baby not all the horrible stuff that goes with it lol.


----------



## danapeter36

Hi girlies!!!
Missed y'all!
Back from my fabulous shopping trip with my gorgeous MIL Sally, who treated me lots and we had tonnes and tonnes of laughs and fun and walked miles around Oxford town centre.
How is everyone? Anyone cramping like a mofo today? Like moi?
xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww Dana it is so nice you are so close to your MIL!! :hugs:
And I'm glad you have had a good day!!

I feel really drained, achy and sicky today.
I just want to fall asleep until 18th April now :cry:

I'm still doing my ipod.. it is taking forever!!! 

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Awwww Ashy have missed you like craaaaaaaaaaaazy!!!

Yeah we had a lovely time in Primark!!! Hun, take a look at their new baby dresses, they have some gorgeous summer dresses I just fell for!!!

Baby is completely disengaged now, as per the scan on Sun and yesterday!!! Lol.


----------



## xdaniellex

awwww i dont hav a future mil cos she died whn oh was 14 :( x


----------



## danapeter36

Aw hun, thats so sad!!!
Well I am sure she's very proud of her son and she'll watch over your gorgeous baby sweetheart xxx


----------



## xdaniellex

thanks dana x x x x :hug:
how you feelin this afternoon? x x


----------



## danapeter36

I am okay...just trying to find my MIL the perfect birthday pressie online. She loves rocha john rocha stuff so I am on debenhams. My feet are a bit swollen but gives me an excuse to put my slippers on! xxx


----------



## xdaniellex

hehehe not long now!!!! might aswell make the most of it!!
an the internet is a godsend aint it - beta thn trudgin round the shop x


----------



## danapeter36

lol was doin enough trudging round this mornin, so I totally agree!!!
seen some lovely things, i am just not totally sure, so i will ask peter what he thinks when he gets in lol!


----------



## xdaniellex

oooh good idea!!!! =] good luck with it!!!x x


----------



## KelBez

Afternoon ladies, how's everyone doing?


----------



## danapeter36

I am in the worst pain...and I love it!!! CONTINUE PAIN!!!
Gosh all this false labour, this has to be it or the beginning of it! I was having contractions at the hospital but nothing like this, they were tame, this is full on gut wrenching!
Will prob be on later tho, I am not that lucky lmao xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww, labour vibes to all you ladies!!!!

Hope your all well and not getting to impatient. Guess what tomor is my DUE DATE hehe!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Afternoon ladies, 

Well as some of you might of seen by my other thread baby is back to back.... grrr ... so me dana and lyndsey have back to back babies lol 

No wonder my back bloody kills! ! good news baby is fully engaged though and midwife said head is fully down there but wont fall out :shock::shock: silly women ! hello shinning how ru and little one doing? how is everyone else? 

x


----------



## kellysays2u

hey danielle your not the only one who isnt ever going to have a MIL... My OHs mom passed when he was 8... I hate the fact I will never get to meet her but I feel even worse for him. He loved her so much.... 

But on a non sad note OH and I went for a walk and holy cramping and pressure now... It was bad enough before lol. Were making lunch now before he has to go to work what is everyone else up to?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

We have 12 april mummies now..

elijahs mummy (sp) and nataliecn

There is no chance of me being 13th mummy now :cry:

I hope your pains lead somewhere Dana.. you will be able to have my much wanted title :hugs:

I have finally finished tidying mine and Dans bedroom.. all baby's clothes etc are put away! Just need baby here now :cloud9:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

aw ashy, had another pain, not as strong though, or maybe i knew what to expect? also baby is going crazy??? my baby has moved so much i am so worried she wont be in the right position for birth. they are going to have to manually turn her as it stands and that sounds painfiul?


----------



## kellysays2u

Aw dana I am sorry to here your having that much pain. For some reason my OH thinks he is going to get at 6 saying I am in labor... I think he just wishes for it to much.


----------



## HannahGraceee

has any one had a update from nataliecn?? x


----------



## mama2b

Evening all ! 

Hope your all good and not into much pain,

I am having kittens (not babies lol) I had kind of decided on a girls name and ive just seen on facebook a friend of a friend has named her baby girl the name I was thinking of and this woman is a real skanky chav !!!! Its put me right off now and she lives in the same town so its not even like I wouldn't see her :hissy:


----------



## sarah_george

Sorry to interupt ladies but has anyone heard anything else about wobbles and her baby? wondered if i might have missed a thread cos theres been nothing mentioned for days xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls.

How is every1???

I'm in so much pain, have been since 1am. I think it's just LO getting into position. I swear it felt like she was taking her finger nails & scratching the inside of my cervix.:dohh: Anyways, not getting excited until my water breaks.

Any new April babies????

I'm kind of worried Marissa might be born 2maro (April Fool's Day).:blush:

I'm off for now, to go eat something & rest.

:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i know nataliecn had hers but dont wanna update on here till i know all the details lol


&

sarah i havent heard anything but i bet someone in march mummys might have


----------



## Rach276

Theres a post about wobbles being home with her LO on the baby and toddler thread, not sure if its old or new?

I wonder who will be the last mummy to have their bubs?


----------



## Laura--x

Where did u girls get your birthing balls from and how much were they? :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

i wonder too! i wonder who will be the first april mummy, actually born in april lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Laura--x said:


> Where did u girls get your birthing balls from and how much were they? :D

i think there just normal excirse balls i think :|.. lol


----------



## Laura--x

Yeah they are lol. Just wondered where you got them from i thought argos would of sold them but i cant find any on the website :doh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know they defo sell them in sports direct lol i saw one in there today lol


----------



## Laura--x

Thanks :D


----------



## Rach276

Han you need to add a mummy, shireena is due on the 13 and shes having a girly


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500001501&productId=1500362931&langId=-1&engine=froogle&keyword=Argos+Value+Range+EF6604BL+Gym+Ball




OR


https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500001501&productId=1500362931&langId=-1&engine=froogle&keyword=Argos+Value+Range+EF6604BL+Gym+Ball

OR

https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500001501&productId=1500362931&langId=-1&engine=froogle&keyword=Argos+Value+Range+EF6604BL+Gym+Ball


----------



## mama2b

Laura--x said:


> Where did u girls get your birthing balls from and how much were they? :D

Tesco, think it was about £4 

Infact you can see it in the background of my pic !

Or I noticed they sell space hoppers in argos !! How cool is that !!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

This is really random but for weeks and weeks I've wanted baby here but I've known I still have things to do.. like washing/ironing/putting clothes away.. 

Today I finally feel like there is nothing else I can or need to do!! :happydance:

I know I'll be waiting another 18 days before LO is here but when she gets here everything is totally ready for her!! 

:cloud9::cloud9:

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girls, we're popping now!! :D

GOod to see you Shining! Didn't quite get round to getting your number to update eeryone as she made an appearance ! lol

Lana - did they tell you how much fluid was there in cms? I had scan the other day and they give you margins for how much is ok etc etc

Dana - hope your feeling ok!

uhm thats as far as my memory goes!!!!

Ie started raspberry leaf tea - yesterday was rank and made me feel sick. but had it today and was fine!? How many should you have a day? Started bouncing on my ball to get her to engage or do something too lol. Shopping day tomorrow so lot's of walking. SHould be 37 when I do these things lol but it's all just come now lol! 

Got sniffles, but no pains, or anyhing, so I'm certainly not anywhere near (which is good at the mo i suppose) Come on girlies!!


----------



## kellysays2u

anyone in chat?


----------



## kellysays2u

So i had to look up when the next full moon is... Its april 9th just thought I would let you all know.


----------



## navarababe

sammielouize said:


> Lana - did they tell you how much fluid was there in cms? I had scan the other day and they give you margins for how much is ok etc etc
> 
> Dana - hope your feeling ok!
> 
> uhm thats as far as my memory goes!!!!

11 cm's deep or something hun


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls were in chat btw :) x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Well your 3 days ahead of me, and mine was also 11cms. i got the graph in front of me now - the highest line is 19cms, average line is 13cms, and lower fluid line was 6. they measured my 4 corners and came up with 11cms. 

Hope this helps hun, not sure why they told you it's too much?


----------



## HannahGraceee

omg i didnt realise when you hoover over the things with dotted lines it comes up with what it means lol


----------



## sam*~*louize

your not in chat han? lol


----------



## Janisdkh

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> How is every1???
> 
> I'm in so much pain, have been since 1am. I think it's just LO getting into position. I swear it felt like she was taking her finger nails & scratching the inside of my cervix.:dohh: Anyways, not getting excited until my water breaks.
> 
> Any new April babies????
> 
> I'm kind of worried Marissa might be born 2maro (April Fool's Day).:blush:
> 
> I'm off for now, to go eat something & rest.
> 
> :hug:

gotta love those poking pains.. I always think the baby is going to pop it's own water when he does that LOL but nope never does. I wonder if they can though :D



I need to get a ball.. I shouldn't have gotten rid of mine :( I had two :(


I hope all is ok with wobbles. Sucks I am going home in a bit and I wont know till friday if anyone is ok or went into labor. Grrr


----------



## HannahGraceee

it reconnected and i cant get back in for some reason :|


----------



## navarababe

sammielouize said:


> Well your 3 days ahead of me, and mine was also 11cms. i got the graph in front of me now - the highest line is 19cms, average line is 13cms, and lower fluid line was 6. they measured my 4 corners and came up with 11cms.
> 
> Hope this helps hun, not sure why they told you it's too much?

Not sure either, i didnt really understand what they said to be honest, have u to have glucose test thing? what did they tell u?


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww janis will miss you while your gone this weekend! Hope everything goes well. Try and keep us as updated as you can! :hugs:

Hey I found something out. Dancing apparently causes contractions lol well at least for me...


----------



## mummy to be

Hello there ladies :) 
Well last night was a interesting night... 3am Allan and I were awake sitting in the lounge room eating toast, drinking tea and chatting. I was wide awake and in tears at 1am this morning and he woke up and cared for me untill i finally feel asleep at 3.30am! God he is wonderful! I was just sooo tired, so sore and so uncomfortable that i just couldnt sleep... i got myself into a right little fit and ended up crying cause i am over it lol... Poor Allan... we snuggled, chatted, had a long hot shower, had sex (thought it was worth a try lol) and then decided to have another shower and then i realised i was hungry so we had toast and tea :) hehehehehe 

Hope everyone is well and doing well...... 
No more babies????


----------



## codex

Hi Ladies...I pop in here every once in awhile but I can never keep up lol. It's so exciting to see that we are on the 10th April mommy. As of midnight we will really all be April mommies :D As much as I want to meet LO I am just as happy to have her in there lol

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## danapeter36

*as of today anyone having their baby will officially be...*

an april mummy!!!


----------



## navarababe

:happydance:

hows u hun?


----------



## danapeter36

I am okay Lana, how are you?
Had the most HORRIBLE pains yesterday felt like she was spinning in my tummy and it went all hard. I couldn't even walk. I am feeling great now though, weirdly! Lol!


----------



## navarababe

awww hun, im glad ur feeling a bit better. ive got the mw today, im going to see if she can tell me how far the head is down, as i feel as if im gonna go VERY soon lol.


----------



## danapeter36

I told you!!! You will and I cannot even wait!!! Yay!!!


----------



## navarababe

well when i was at hopsital on monday, they said i will go early and not late, so im starting to panic as it could be anytime now lol. and i sit in myself all day


----------



## danapeter36

Lol don't panic hun, it's going to happen for us all soon enough and we're all in the same boat. Remember the earlier it happens you get to have your little girl earlier and what could be better than that?


----------



## mellllly

Morning!!

Dana your back :hugs:
Lana - How are you?

ITS APRIL!!!!
Due Date tomorrow - c'mon baby girl!

xxx


----------



## navarababe

i know thats true hun, just scared incase it happens and im alone, thats the only problem, but on other hand i cant wait lol.


----------



## navarababe

Morning Melllly hun, im good thanks how r u?


----------



## mellllly

I am feeling quite chilled out today!

Kept waking up last night as was feeling wet down there (Sorry TMI), just lots of discharge tho


----------



## danapeter36

Lol tel me about it Melly.
I was in the Oxford Primark and I felt so wet yesterday. I nearly told my MIL my waters had gone!!! No such luck though!!!

I know Melly, I was on FB this morning and I remembered, oh my gosh Melissa is due tomorrow!!! COME ON BABY!!!


----------



## mellllly

Its yucky! haha, oh the joys!

Thanks for your status comment Dana xx

Anyone got any plans today?


----------



## danapeter36

I am going through my hospital bag. Not meaning to scare anyone but when I was in this week, I realised that there were so many things I wished I had, and didn't, so I advise you all to go through your bags and make sure you have everything you need! Especially snacks ladies and warm slippers!
I am going to wash some bits my MIL got for Alayna from Primark yesterday and also do a load of washing :) Just trying to get into the whole nesting thing before shes here and I have done nothing haha xxx


----------



## mellllly

Bless you Dana, I have packed and re-packed!
Got snacks and slippers ready and waiting for me, I am the type of person who packs for 10 days when I am only staying 2 haha!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls!!!


*ITS APRIL! *

Mellly! tomos the big day! cmon baby girl get out of your mummy :)


----------



## mellllly

Morning Han!! I know how exciting!
I want to be the first actual April Mummy! haha! Dont see it happening tho, I bet you guys all go before me xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im holding my legs today! :rofl: not a april fools baby for me! lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Woo Hooo April is FINALLY here!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Who will be the first official mummy of April?!?

ONE WEEK TILL DUE DATE!! :cloud9:

What snacks is everyone packing in their bags with them? I have lots of lucozade packed and waiting, and lots of lollys to suck on but that is it.. I can't think of any decent snacks to put in! .. My fave chip shop is only 5 minutes away from the hospital :rofl:

The weather is gorgeous here today.. think I'm going to get my mum to come for a walk with me later.. pick up some cream cakes :blush:

OH had a dream last night that he fell asleep whilst I was in labour and I didn't wake him up and just had the baby with him fast asleep in the chair.. and he was really pee-d off because he missed the birth of his baby girl! .. I told him no chance of that happening.. I'll be too busy head butting him for him to sleep :muaha:

Labour dust for everyone! 

:dust::dust::dust:

I just cannot believe our month is actually here

xx


----------



## mellllly

Morning Ash! I got Lucazade, some bottled water, boiled sweeties, some crisps and some kit kats (yum yum), there is a shop just over the road from the materniy unit so Graham can run over there if I/he needs anything else.

I got backache again today, havnt had it for a few days - sign!?? lol i think everything is these days, I have decided until I have the baby in my arms nothing is a sign anymore haha


----------



## mama2b

Morning everyone, hopefully your backache is a sign melly ! I had really bad cramps (well I say bad, they were probably quite mild by pregnancy standards lol) last night.

I am going swimming today, hope I don't go into labour there as it wouldn't be quite the water birth I am expecting !


----------



## mellllly

I had them constantly last week, then they went and they are back today - grrrr
Bring on the pain!!! haha


----------



## xdaniellex

mellllly have a baby!!!!!!! x


----------



## mellllly

im tryin LOL


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I am going to try and stop looking for signs too.. my lack of them just makes me miserable!! My princess will be here in 17 days no matter what.. I do hope she comes earlier than that but there is nothing I can do! 

It would be rather nice if my midwife decided to give me a sweep or even check me over tomorrow.. I'm nosey and I want to know what the heck is going on up there!! :blush:

It is so sunny I just wish I lived down south with you girls.. I'd demand we meet up and have a picnic in a park! .. Then someone would be bound to go into labour :rofl:

xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning, lana, dana, ash, han, melly, juliette i think thats everyone kelly? lol x 

how ru all today? APRILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL c'mon why are our babies so slow .... well i was going to start operation eviction today however after yesterdays appt I would like baby to turn first so lots of walking, ball bouncing and sitting on all fours lol xx 

:hugs:


----------



## mama2b

Mel you can't have baby today its April fools day ! 

My dad kept saying, don't you dare have him/her on the 1st we are not having a fool in the family :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Hiya girlies

Awww Ashy, I feel the same. At the moment I am suffering with my legs being dislocated, so it feels like! I feel like I am being pulled apart? Very painful and it makes getting up from anywhere nearly impossible. I had to have paracetemol to stand up this morning. 
Now I feel like a picnic in a park!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Anyone else in chat?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well if any of us went into labour today we would have to have labours less than 14 hours long to have April fools day babies!! .. And to be a 14 hour labour is pretty short! 

I've been told to mentally prepare myself for 24 hours of labour so that is what I have done! 

So I am still going to wish labour on all of us.. because unless we are going to deliver super fast we would end up having 2nd April babies!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## navarababe

anyone going into chat?


----------



## mummy to be

hey there ladies 
how are you all?


----------



## pink_cabbage

My changing bag just arrived!!!

I got everso excited over the stupidest thing; it has a little plastic box for wet-wipes! 

Here it is... (the bag not the box!);

https://cdn.overstock.com/images/products/P11572823.jpg

I'm off shopping with my big sister this afternoon, although I'm sure I said about a month ago "never again" 'cause she's the most illogical shopper in the world! Ah well... 

Have a nice day in the sun girlies :)


----------



## codex

^^love your changing bag!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girlies


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Hanny! What u up to? I am cleaning mould off my bedroom wall.
How sexy xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol sexy!

im just trying to save the video
i couldnt find a song

so i picked a random one lol


----------



## danapeter36

Awww well its the video thats gonna make ppl cry regardless of the song Hanny.
Just finished the mould removal, SOME WENT ON THE MOSES BASKET so I have washed the basket in HOT water, pulled off all the lining and washed it in the machine at 60 and cleaned the base. I am so peed off. Also scrubbed the floors in there and sorted out some bits I should have aggggggggggges ago.


----------



## HannahGraceee

i dont no how to put it on here :| arghhh


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scRcTixUaS8


----------



## HannahGraceee

That work?


----------



## danapeter36

Han its so sweet!!! I cried A LOT


----------



## mellllly

aww han thats lovely!!


----------



## mellllly

i want to do one now


----------



## HannahGraceee

thanks girls :) 

i cant bealive only 7 days, i can remember everything from the day i found out and all my scans, remember what i was wearing, feeling ect just cant bealive lol


----------



## danapeter36

Hannah made me cry, she wanted to make people cry and she did! And now I can't stop! lol.
Its really clever, I love watching things like that - I don't know much about computers so I'd never be able to do one, but Han made me smile and cry with that. I wonder if theres a way of putting it on DVD for when little one is older? Your little one would love that Hanxxx


----------



## danapeter36

Han I can't believe it either. Awww now you made me cry again!!!
**Hugs**


----------



## HannahGraceee

dana i'll make you a video if you want me too :)


----------



## danapeter36

awww Han, isn't it lots of work though? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

not really, it only took me ages cos i havent made one for 2 years lol, just wondering how you can send me the pics and stuff


----------



## kellysays2u

aww han that is so sweet. It made me get all teary...


----------



## navarababe

ur vid is gorgeous hannah hun, it really makes u think what us girls have come through etc. makes ya all teary lol :hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I can't watch the video because this computer is SO rubbish it would make it crash!! :hissy:

Why does no one tell you that in the final week before your due date nothing will fit.. and shoes become impossible!?

I still fit into my jeans but it is too fricking hot to wear them.. I've had to steal a dress of my mum and flip flops off my sister.. yes flip flops in April!! 

Going for a walk with my mum soon.. might as well let gravity do its job!!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol my mum bought be some big fat shoes from primark lol i cant bealive were due next week! AHHHH!!!


----------



## mellllly

I made one too!! Han Look what you started! lol :cloud9:

How do you upload it??


----------



## HannahGraceee

i uploaded it to youtube

what did you make it on??


----------



## mellllly

made it on windows media and its being converted into WMV at the mo I think??
I will try and put it on Facebook


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol 

i really wanna make another one now lol

let me know if any one wants one :rofl:


----------



## mellllly

it was quite fun kept me from being bored


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh i know lol 


Tell me when its uploaded hun


----------



## mellllly

Facebook is being gay so I am uploading it onto Photo Bucket - I think I can do it from there??


----------



## sami_86

hiya just 2 let u kno, mine bit wrong on the list my bnb name is sami_86 nt sami_76 thnx.. and jst wnted 2 say gettin so impatient nw, seems like i've bn preggers 4 ages!!!


----------



## mellllly

https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee336/mellllly1/th_BabyGirl.jpg

Does this work???


----------



## HannahGraceee

ohh sorry hun!! :) ill change it now. and i predict the 19th:) i havent got a single one right yet so im not that good :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww mellly :(:cry:


----------



## mellllly

phew it worked then


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey ladies how r we all.....

I been trying to evict left right and centre nothing has worked!!! Ive tried it all...and given up! So have come to terms with the fact this baby will come when its good and ready lol!!! xx


----------



## navarababe

hey all, how was ur day today?

i was at midwife today, she said baby is 3/5's engaged, hopefully she wont be to long :(

Awwwww melllly @ video. Wish i could do one of them, hvent got enough pics tho lol.

I have thought about the eviction stage but unsure to start it or not as im scared incase baby needs to stay in hospital or something. Might wait till monday or something then try it.


----------



## mellllly

Hi Lana!! Thats good, I have the midwife tomorrow - If she doesnt give me a sweep I am going to go mad.

The video was Hannah's idea - she done one on another page so I thought I would copy her LOL.


----------



## navarababe

lol, awww hun fingers crossed she gives u a sweep hun. Yeh i seen hannahs vid to. im so jealous, i want one lol


----------



## ellismum

Hi all, joined today and looking forward to becomming an active member! My first is due on April 21st and I am execting a little boy!


----------



## mellllly

Welcome hun!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

welcome hunnn x :) all added


----------



## Rach276

My baby hates me :(


----------



## kellysays2u

yours too rach? I decided that about a week ago but everytime I tell oh he just goes no she loves you so much she doesnt want to leave you... 

Melly your video was so cute!

Welcome to the new member and congrats on your little boy!


----------



## HannahGraceee

why does he hate you rachy? x


----------



## chel27

hi girls xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya chelly :) did you see my video? x


----------



## Rach276

He LIKES to make me hurt. For no reason. and stupid andy the idiot keeps saying he will come when he comes. IDIOT. Im in so much sodding pain with my sciatica so cant go out anywhere. Im fat and in pain and its all Andys fault.


----------



## lyndsey3010

:wave: hi girls! Aw Han and Melly your vids are great, makes me wish I had taken more photos along the way!

And yay welcome Ellismum - another april mummy from essex, my little soldiers are everywhere!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya chelly :) did you see my video? x


aww hannah i have just seen it  how cute is that!!! your so sweet hannah :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol, i was thinking of showing bubs and its friends on its 18th lol - but then again i might no i look to hot in the pre-pregnancy one! :rofl:


----------



## chel27

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Page 999! 

Lana - no nothing else to follow up after scan as they said that amount of fluid was fine. No glucose test or anything. 

Those video's are sweet! 

Just realised Amy is 1 month old!! wow. Hope she's doing good.

Someone HAS to go on April 1st !!!!


----------



## navarababe

well i was at mw and she never said much about it either, she said its ok. but ive still to go for the glucose test on the 10th if i make it to then. 

:rofl: hannah


----------



## HannahGraceee

:D!


----------



## HannahGraceee

the person who gets post 10,000 wins! :rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Page 1000 you mean :D


----------



## chel27

sammielouize said:


> Just realised Amy is 1 month old!! wow. Hope she's doing good


awww thanks hun, i cant believe how quick its gone  shes doing great thanks and shes 7lb 1oz now :happydance: u ok?


----------



## sam*~*louize

7lb 1, aww bless her! I'm good thanks, almost full term, so just waiting now! :D


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi girls!

Those vids were too cute......made me cry.

I want to make one now but I'm hurting too bad. I told DH I do NOT want to have Marissa today so I will be in bed most of the day. I had contractions hitting hard last night...woke me up every 45 mins & heartburn so bad I can't eat anything (and I'm starving). I did the same thing with DS.....and had him that night. I'm praying if I do go into labor that she will be born early in the morning (April 2nd).

Welcome to the new member.

So happy Amy is doing well & is 1 month old.

every1 take it easy.....:hug:


----------



## chel27

yea shes a fatty now lol xx awwwww not long now honey  come on stubborn babies, time to get out lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hannah i nicked ur idea and done a video sorry lol!!!

Tried to upload it but it wont work dammit!!!

Cant believe Amy is 1 month now thats gone so quickly chel! Bet your well happy!! x


----------



## navarababe

yay we made it to 1000 pages lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

no i mean 10,000 post lol only 7 more to go i think :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

what did you make it on jackie? x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Windows Movie Maker! Ahhhh well lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

K Have you converted the file?


----------



## mz_jackie86

I have no idea how to do that lol! x


----------



## JeffsWife07

my windows movie maker keeps crashing:hissy::hissy::hissy:
what other software could I use to make a video?


----------



## navarababe

ooooo another 3 posts we'll b at 10,000 posts


----------



## HannahGraceee

10,000? lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

errr you can go to one true media online and do it on there hun xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

wait now? :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

lol hannah u got it


----------



## HannahGraceee

jackie, go on the movie, go to film, save movie film.. my computer the next till finish, and then upload to youtube or photobucket


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> lol hannah u got it

no you did lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Nooo u did its the last post on page before this one lol! ill try change the vid now 1 sec! x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Still didnt bloody work oh for the love of god!!!!! lol


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Ladies 

Got back from my walk with my mum.. 6 miles once again.. my feet KILL!! Note to self do not walk 6 miles in flip flops!!!! :cry:

My mum thinks she is having all my pains for me, she has got really bad backache.. completely agonizing her.. bless her heart! 

I hope you are all okay.. we need someone else to pop.. has been too quiet!!!! 

xx


----------



## kellysays2u

I am in complete agonizing pain but its constant and I was able to take a halfhour nap so I decided its not labor...


----------



## HannahGraceee

hi ash, i one ball, its funny bouncing and typing at the same time! :rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

kellysays2u said:


> I am in complete agonizing pain but its constant and I was able to take a halfhour nap so I decided its not labor...

I was the same way last night hun :hug:

ok......I tried to make a video but that website wants you to buy everything so this is what I have so far.....let me know if it works..please.:hugs:

https://www.onetruemedia.com/shared...kin_id=601&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## pink_cabbage

Damn pregnancy hormones...

I just watched your video Hannah, and cried like a little girl. I think it's the song you picked dammit :sob:


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> Damn pregnancy hormones...
> 
> I just watched your video Hannah, and cried like a little girl. I think it's the song you picked dammit :sob:

:rofl: I said in chat i wanted people crying lol



Chas your video is so good 

all the videos have made me cry so far :cry:


----------



## JeffsWife07

I think we are all getting emotional today.......someone has got to give birth soon.:cry::muaha::hugs::hissy::cloud9:


----------



## navarababe

All the videos are all so cute hehe x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ahhh man my video didnt work lol!!!!

Well girls im off takin me mummy to harvester as a thanks for her helping me with my flat!

Spk tya lata xxxxHope sum1 pops soon xxxx


----------



## pink_cabbage

I'm even more sad 'cause I just realised that I don't have anything to put in a video... No photos, nothing... :( :( :(


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww chas your video is soo cute. I love the song too. I am off to lie down I will try and keep you all updated if anything happens.


----------



## MelanieSweets

Evening ladies, hope your all fine and dandy? 

Han and Melly your videos awwww :cloud9: 

Melly you used Songbird by Eva Cassidy like I said earlier my little un loves that song :hugs: 

awwww you girls just made me realise how strong my bond is with my babey already :cry::cry:


----------



## navarababe

i cant believe we are all going to have our babys this month...wel hopefully all of us :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG
JUST 
HIT
ME

IM GONNA BE A MUMMY!:shock:


----------



## navarababe

only just hut u hannah? what about the last 9months lol :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i donno lol


----------



## kellysays2u

I get waves of realizations like that hannah lol. I was like OH shit just earlier to day and OH was like what and I was like were gonna be parents!!!!!!!!


----------



## xdaniellex

awww bless chas your film is lovely i cried at tht too!!!!
you girlies!!!!!!!!!!!
an you sure are guna be Han - no changin that now!!! But you'll be FAB!!!! =] x x x
All Of You Will x x x x


----------



## navarababe

Its so scary but so real lol. Its amazing tho, i cant wait to hold my girl in my arms, also cant wait to see pics of all ur babies to :)


----------



## mummy to be

Hello girls :) 
Hope everyone is well.
I had the BEST sleep last night...... :D i was very very very happy!!! I only got up once to wee!! And i could move around and roll over without it hurting... i am not sure why but i could and i liked it :) I wonder where she has gone lol... feels like she has probably moved all the way back up again and not putting pressure on my hips anymore... eeeep i hope not.. but either way i am very happy cause i slept sooo well last night and GOD i needed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

How is everyone feeling???


----------



## navarababe

awww so glad u had a decent nites sleep hun. 

im good thnks, how r u?


----------



## mummy to be

Alot better now that i have had a good nights sleep. I think i slept for over 9 hours! With 1 wee stop!! Very Very happy :D hehehe 

It is only 7am here atm and i am not even tired which is great :) 

How are you feeling???


----------



## navarababe

yeh im good thanks hun, just shattered lol


----------



## mummy to be

Yes i bet... how are you sleeping?????


----------



## kellysays2u

I sleep like crap... Last night I was only up to pee once but my hips and everything hurt so bad I could never get comfy...


----------



## JeffsWife07

I don't get much sleep anymore.:hissy:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ello ladies i is back lol!!!

Took me mum harvester was deeeeeelish!!!
But now im in AGONY! They think i have a kidney infection but i have to wait till my results cum back so till them i have to suffer dammit!!! 

WHat u all up 2? xxx


----------



## mummy to be

me too lol but for some reason last night i had a great night sleep... makes me happy... I have fingers crossed that you get a good nights sleep tonight :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girlies!!

How are you??

6 days to go!! wohho!! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Happy due date laydee10 & melly*​


----------



## mellllly

Morning!!! Happy Due Date Me!!! LOL

Im good Han - How are you? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol:)
Im good thanks you??

if marc comes round its mission "baby get out of me" if not its saturday lol :D


----------



## mellllly

Yeh Im fine - I had spicy food at Chiquetos last night, and now I either have a funny belly from it or Im having my clear out - LOL (sorry quite early I know)

It was going to be operation get this baby out this morning but Graham had a freak out and by the time he was over it he would have been late for work LOL, thats fine - Later!!

Got the midwife at 11.30 - hoping she gives me a sweep!!


----------



## danapeter36

Haha Han me and Peter are going to try having sex tonight!!!!

Dum dum duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum!!!!

I asked my doc and since I havent had the bleeding in ages and it's my cervix and not my placenta and I am well over full term, I can have sex!!!

If it hurts I am not going any further though, I am SUCH a wuss.
How is everyone?


----------



## danapeter36

Melly you can rent my hubby, I want you to have a baby so bad!!!


----------



## mellllly

LOL - send him my way this afternoon :winkwink:

I just watched GMTV and there was some right skinny minnies modelling underwear! God I cant wait to get back to a normal size and look sexy again

So far only 1 text asking if the baby is here yet, I bet I get about 200 haha!


----------



## mama2b

hi everyone :hugs:

can't believe ur all talking about sex this early lol 

if anyone wants to borrow my bf then feel free as he is desperate for it and last time we did it i thought i was going to throw up !!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

My auntie judith calls daily to see if the baby is here.
My brother in law texts a few times a week to see if shes here.
My sister texts daily to see if shes here.
My sister in law is on facebook daily asking if shes here.

NO PEOPLE!
FULL TERM MEANS NOTHING TO APRIL BABIES!!!
THEY LIKE TO STAY WHERE IT'S SNUG!


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG dana you lucky girl, get all the sex!! if it hurts carry on, it will prepare you for the pain of labour :rofl: :)


----------



## mellllly

LOL Dana - Its like, If I have had the baby, you will know about it haha!

Did you see my video i made yesterday? I copied Hannah

Mama - Sex and clear outs haha, its only 9.30


----------



## HannahGraceee

ohh and does loads of baby movement mean babys coming or not? :rofl:


----------



## mellllly

I have given up on whats a sign and whats not!


----------



## navarababe

Morning girls how are u all?


----------



## mama2b

Im going to be sick !!!!!!!!!!!! 

I don't know whats wrong with me even the little smilie :sex: makes me want to chuck !!! I may never have sex again unless completley pissed :rofl:


----------



## mellllly

Morning Lana!! We be in chat my lovely!


----------



## mellllly

mama2b said:


> Im going to be sick !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't know whats wrong with me even the little smilie :sex: makes me want to chuck !!! I may never have sex again unless completley pissed :rofl:


LOL - I think I am just constantly Horny - PG and not PG :muaha:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning Ladies xx :hugs::hugs:

How ru all 2dy? xx talking of sex I had it with OH last night, he was all over me and I just lead there and said jesus christ just get on with it then LOL ..... :cry: my libido has gone ...vanished .... I hope i get it back !! xx 

Happy Due Date Melly Moo :hug: :cloud9:


----------



## mama2b

MelanieSweets said:


> Morning Ladies xx :hugs::hugs:
> 
> How ru all 2dy? xx talking of sex I had it with OH last night, he was all over me and I just lead there and said jesus christ just get on with it then LOL ..... :cry: my libido has gone ...vanished .... I hope i get it back !! xx
> 
> Happy Due Date Melly Moo :hug: :cloud9:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Thats what im like !! Did anything happen after tho ? 

Since we did the deed I have had braxton hicks ever since.


----------



## MelanieSweets

Nothing happened after chik ... nada, trouble is I dont want baby to come until he's turned !! ...get him into right position first ...lol OH was upset that I didnt enjoy it though .... but I said I can barely move .... I dont enjoy anything at the moment :hissy::hissy: 

So funny!! ... have you had any other signs or ru not bothered about when baby comes? xx


----------



## mama2b

MelanieSweets said:


> Nothing happened after chik ... nada, trouble is I dont want baby to come until he's turned !! ...get him into right position first ...lol OH was upset that I didnt enjoy it though .... but I said I can barely move .... I dont enjoy anything at the moment :hissy::hissy:
> 
> So funny!! ... have you had any other signs or ru not bothered about when baby comes? xx

LMAO I can imagine he was upset, so was mine !!! I was even thinking about going to buy him a porn film as I felt so bad :rofl:

No signs yet, I can tell that baby is fast running out of room though as always fidgeting and my tummy looks like its about to pop open.

Im not to bothered when baby comes as long as its after my due date !!! 

What will they do if baby doesn't turn ? xxx


----------



## pinkylisa28

hi girlys had my baby on tuesday at 20.10 she a perfect little girl weighing 6lbs 7oz.getting discharged 2day so will update with pics and birth story wen i get home:hug:


----------



## mama2b

pinkylisa28 said:


> hi girlys had my baby on tuesday at 20.10 she a perfect little girl weighing 6lbs 7oz.getting discharged 2day so will update with pics and birth story wen i get home:hug:

Congratulations :hug: Can't wait to see pics, have you decided on a name ? xxxx


----------



## jenny_wren

pinkylisa28 said:


> hi girlys had my baby on tuesday at 20.10 she a perfect little girl weighing 6lbs 7oz.getting discharged 2day so will update with pics and birth story wen i get home:hug:

congratulations!!!!

Xx​


----------



## sarah_george

MelanieSweets said:


> Nothing happened after chik ... nada, trouble is I dont want baby to come until he's turned !! ...get him into right position first ...lol OH was upset that I didnt enjoy it though .... but I said I can barely move .... I dont enjoy anything at the moment :hissy::hissy:
> 
> So funny!! ... have you had any other signs or ru not bothered about when baby comes? xx

I cant think of a better way to get bubs moved the right way than a bit of doggy hun, they tell you to rock on all fours :lol: and you should just lie and tell him it was great else he might refuse next time! xxx


----------



## sarah_george

pinkylisa28 said:


> hi girlys had my baby on tuesday at 20.10 she a perfect little girl weighing 6lbs 7oz.getting discharged 2day so will update with pics and birth story wen i get home:hug:

Congratulations hun, will look out for your piccys xxx


----------



## mellllly

aww congrats!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Nothing happened after chik ... nada, trouble is I dont want baby to come until he's turned !! ...get him into right position first ...lol OH was upset that I didnt enjoy it though .... but I said I can barely move .... I dont enjoy anything at the moment :hissy::hissy:
> 
> So funny!! ... have you had any other signs or ru not bothered about when baby comes? xx
> 
> LMAO I can imagine he was upset, so was mine !!! I was even thinking about going to buy him a porn film as I felt so bad :rofl:
> 
> No signs yet, I can tell that baby is fast running out of room though as always fidgeting and my tummy looks like its about to pop open.
> 
> Im not to bothered when baby comes as long as its after my due date !!!
> 
> What will they do if baby doesn't turn ? xxxClick to expand...

Are you feeling uncomfy though hun? xx yeh if they go quiet and there are bigger movements rather than small ones then babe doesnt have much room bless them 

I have no idea what they will do if babe doesnt turn, natural delivery but its longer and hurts more ... :hissy: but if baby isnt progressing i will have to have an epi or c section which is NOT what i planned! x


----------



## MelanieSweets

pinkylisa28 said:


> hi girlys had my baby on tuesday at 20.10 she a perfect little girl weighing 6lbs 7oz.getting discharged 2day so will update with pics and birth story wen i get home:hug:

Awww congraties hun so exciting, will wait for pictures x :hugs:


----------



## pinkylisa28

we've called her sophie rose


----------



## jenny_wren

pinkylisa28 said:


> we've called her sophie rose

:cloud9:
love it!

:hugs:

x​


----------



## lyndsey3010

Congratulations PinkyLisa!! A beautiful name, can't wait to see pics of your little princess
X


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations Lisa! :)


----------



## xdaniellex

Congratulations Lisa =] x


----------



## mummy to be

congrats babe... Cant wait to see pics... 

Ladies how do you stop reflux!! I have spent the last hour on the toilet floor waiting to spew... and nothing :(


----------



## mellllly

Hi Ladies - Where are you all??

Just got back from midwife, didnt get a sweep :cry:
She has booked me on for one next Thursday though - Apparently they are not allowed to do it until 41 weeks so I have to wait! Grrr

Everything is fine though - Blood Pressure back to normal, Baby engaged, Heartbat fine. She told me to go for a walk down the beach on the stones/uneven ground to try and move things along. She made me laugh as she is on call on Sunday so she said it would be good if I wait to go into labour until Sunday as she wants to have a cuddle haha!!

I have just sat down though and I am getting some rather weird pains in my back at the moment! Also got a funny stomach ache but I think that is becuase I am hungry haha so I am cooking some chips and gonna cook some beans and put them on top - YUM YUM!

Other than that I am just even more fed up than this morning

C'mon baby out you come now!!!!


----------



## mellllly

mummy to be said:


> congrats babe... Cant wait to see pics...
> 
> Ladies how do you stop reflux!! I have spent the last hour on the toilet floor waiting to spew... and nothing :(

Can Gaviscon help?


----------



## danapeter36

Oh Melly.
Sending you massive hugs xxx


----------



## mummy to be

i dont have any :( and its late at night :( cry cry cry


----------



## mellllly

aww hun - not sure what else to suggest


----------



## xdaniellex

i wonder if ash is in labour!!!!!!! she has bin very quiet recently!!!! x


----------



## chel27

congrats lisa on the birth of your daughter!!!


----------



## chel27

GRRRRRRRRRRRR my sons dad is fucking me right off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry girls had to let my frustration out lol


----------



## danapeter36

how is ashy, anyone heard from her?


----------



## mellllly

nope not heard from her

Chel - Whats up?


----------



## mama2b

MelanieSweets said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Nothing happened after chik ... nada, trouble is I dont want baby to come until he's turned !! ...get him into right position first ...lol OH was upset that I didnt enjoy it though .... but I said I can barely move .... I dont enjoy anything at the moment :hissy::hissy:
> 
> So funny!! ... have you had any other signs or ru not bothered about when baby comes? xx
> 
> LMAO I can imagine he was upset, so was mine !!! I was even thinking about going to buy him a porn film as I felt so bad :rofl:
> 
> No signs yet, I can tell that baby is fast running out of room though as always fidgeting and my tummy looks like its about to pop open.
> 
> Im not to bothered when baby comes as long as its after my due date !!!
> 
> What will they do if baby doesn't turn ? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Are you feeling uncomfy though hun? xx yeh if they go quiet and there are bigger movements rather than small ones then babe doesnt have much room bless them
> 
> I have no idea what they will do if babe doesnt turn, natural delivery but its longer and hurts more ... :hissy: but if baby isnt progressing i will have to have an epi or c section which is NOT what i planned! xClick to expand...

No Im feeling pretty good, well i was until i went on a mammoth shopping trip into town to get some pjs, now i am huffing and puffing away lol

Come on baby turn !!! :hug:


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey how is everyone? 
Congratulations Pinkylisa! I loved the name you chose its so cute. 
Chel whats going on with your sons father?
Melly you need to get that baby out now lol. I dont care what the midwife wants!
Everyone who needs there baby to turn good luck get on all fours lol. I dont even know what position my baby is in they wont tell me!!!!!!!


----------



## navarababe

Hey girls, how are u all this afternoon? Melllly how's u get on hun? cant be bothered reading back, theres sooo many pages lol


----------



## mellllly

Hey Lana,

Im ok - How are you?

Didnt get a sweep 
She has booked me on for one next Thursday though - Apparently they are not allowed to do it until 41 weeks so I have to wait! Grrr

Everything is fine though - Blood Pressure back to normal, Baby engaged, Heartbat fine. She told me to go for a walk down the beach on the stones/uneven ground to try and move things along. She made me laugh as she is on call on Sunday so she said it would be good if I wait to go into labour until Sunday as she wants to have a cuddle haha!!

I WANT HER OUT NOW!!!! Gonna go for a walk around my block I think!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girlies!!!!

OMG Another April baby, yay! Congratulations PinkyLisa!!!!:happydance:

How is everyone? Any contractions going on?

:hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

Anyone in chat?
Sooooo tired....I will admit to something.
I fell asleep writing Peter an email to his work this afternoon.
I woke up and my hair was trapped inside it and I had drooled on it. Not good. Plus three people tried ringing me and itdidn't wake me, and I have a missed visit from the electric man!


----------



## mellllly

I have been popping in and out of chat all day! Soo bored today

Just been on a 15 min walk around my block, ran up and down the stairs etc
Had some pains and then they went so lets hope thats the start of something!!


----------



## navarababe

how do u have the energy to run up stairs lol


----------



## mellllly

I say run, I mean fast waddle haha


----------



## danapeter36

I am gonna start fast waddling. Could make it an olympic sport ladies.


----------



## kellysays2u

lol dana that sounds like something i would do!!!

I was gonna say melly your superwoman if you can still RUN up and down the stairs I can barely fast waddle up and down them it hurts to much lol.


----------



## kellysays2u

anyone want to join me in chat... its empty!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Ladies! 

As if I am in labour pffft!!
Had my midwife appointment earlier, was waiting to go in for 25 minutes.. and by the time I got in my backache was that painful I burst into tears right infront of the midwife.. Oh dear! 

Baby is now fully fully fully engaged.. I know it doesn't mean a blooming thing though. 

I am sick and tired of people trying to predict when she will come.. who do these people think they are.. mystic meg?!?! I have now been predicted to pop on Saturday by Dans step mum. 

Only 16 days to go before I'll be induced!! And give birth to a fricking toddler. 

As you can probably tell I'm in the worst mood ever.. I've got my mum to stock up on cream cakes but I'm feeling too down and miserable to eat right now. I just want my baby daughter now! 

Managed to get more magical pills from the doctor.. And I can now take 2 a day.. so i can spend even more hours drugged up :rofl:

I hope you are all okay and labour starts soon for all of you.. especially Melly bless you sweetie! 

OH is off work today because he is poorly, poorly = well enough to play on car racing games!!! 

I keep getting texts asking if I have popped yet.. I am currently ignoring everyone who texts saying anything along those lines!! .. As if I'm not going to let people know.. tut!! 

Right I'm going to calm down now :hugs:

xx


----------



## kellysays2u

oh anyone heard from jeffswife/chas? She said yesterday that she felt her pains were the real thing.... I should have seen if she wanted to be text buddies...


----------



## kellysays2u

aww ash it is good news that she is now all the way down there and you got drugs to help lol. I hope your little one comes soon... but not before mellys baby lol she has been waiting longer! So melly you have to go now then ash can go lol. Then hannah then me!


----------



## MelanieSweets

lol dana fast waddling thats so funny, everyone just describes me as a weeble now :rofl::rofl: ..... i have to walk up three flights of stairs to get to our apartment (we're on top level) but it certainly keeps me fit! 

Getting BH contractions but they never hurt or feel uncomfy, OH is home, he has been made redundant but we saw it coming, so looks like he will be having a whole month off before he starts a new job he is so organised and got one already cause he was looking at leaving, but its in Southampton :saywhat: so we may have to look at moving further south ! xx how is everyone doing? 

:hugs:


----------



## mellllly

Aww Mel you will only be 20 mins down the road from me!!

I am sick of the texts, phonecalls, random visits - I was trying to have a nap this afternoon but Noooooo! LOL rant over

Im sick of the predictions as well, she will come when she is good and ready too, it f***s me off when people are like oh I reckon on Wednesday...... OK!!?? Im like Nooo tonight haha!!

I get called a weeble too, Graham calls me waddler!
Ash - glad you are ok hun, we were all getting worried about you!! xx


----------



## KelBez

hey ladies! 
went to the dr. yesterday! If nothing happens this week, I'm getting induced next week! :):):):) 
Don't know the day yet but it's most likely on the weekend :)AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## MelanieSweets

lol i know how weird would that be moving s'hampton, i dont think i am ready yet though as i have so many friends and family here .... would be big step! x x 

lol haha us weebles, omg kelbez you lucky thing, i am due on 14th do you think they'll induce me if i beg :rofl::rofl: just been laying on ball, definatly felt some twitches move bubba move!! xx :happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

NOT FAIR! lol. Kel you cant cheat like that and go before all of us! There a reason there willing to induce you so early?

My OH calls me a peguin or waddles when I try and go anywhere... Especially when trying to cross the street in front of cars! 

How is everyone?


----------



## KelBez

:) I'm so excited.
My Dr. said because the baby is big, she doesn't want me to go through a c-section so we're gonna try n get him out before my due date so I can at least have a chance at a natural labour.
I hope he comes soon! <3


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww well as long as there is a reason lol... You think if I went in crying they would induce me earlier lol?


----------



## KelBez

Loved everyone's videos!
I made one 3 weeks ago! I'm uploading it on youtube now and will post for everyone to see :)


----------



## KelBez

kellysays2u said:


> Aww well as long as there is a reason lol... You think if I went in crying they would induce me earlier lol?

My Dr. said because I'm short and the baby is big she doesn't want to risk me having to go through surgery.
I am nervous because I didn't want to be induced but whatever it takes for him to come out healthy and safe, don't really care what I go through.


----------



## mellllly

I want mine out - NOW

I have got more an more fed up as the day has gone by!
Curry for me tonight - Shall I do Chinese or Indian???

Mel - I will be your friend if you do end up moving close by :hugs:


----------



## KelBez

https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHydhQfHgZU

I hope this works....


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

God I hate UK!!! 
I'm meant to be having a big baby according to growth scans but they won't do anything to help me!!

Melly I am having a chinese curry tonight.. do not like indian even though I know indian would be more spicy! .. Nom Nom for curry!! 

I also bought more pineapples earlier, but I'm not going to try and eat a full one again my tongue hurt so much the other night :dohh:

I don't know if anyone else agrees but to me it feels like this baby is never going to come.. I mean never.. like I have the huge bump and the waddling and what not but no baby is going to come out of it.. It just doesn't seem real and I know it won't seem real until I hear the words 'established labour' PAH!! 

I wish I was friends with a truly awesome psychic!! Come on 18th April HURRY UP!!! 

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Midwife appointment all fine. One min she said something about I'll give you till next week, she's ready. But i didn't take it in, then afterwards she said something about wishful thinking. So not sure lol. 

HB all fine, got to watch my movements cos I tol her she been quiet. She beats me up at night though, kicks on right side starting to hurt? Also said her back may be closer to mine than what she used to be, so to keep bouncing :D She feels same place though. 

Where are 1st and 2nd april babies? All on hold now we're in April lololol. 

I have no text buddy either so anyone with not too many, or you'll spend all day updating when we all go lol, give me a PM.


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww kelbez that video is so cute. I love it. Deffinately something that will be nice to have later.


----------



## mellllly

I have decided on Indian hehe, 

I just feel like I am at the end, but still a long way to go!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls. I'm still hanging in there. The contractions are getting worse but no closer together. They are so bad they bring tears to my eyes. We were checking out at the grocery store earlier & I had a contraction & tears were running down my face. I think the cashier got scared. I explained I was in nonprogressive labor.

Congrats to the new April mom!!!!

Let's get these babies out ladies.

DH is fixing extra spicy gumbo for me tonight & we are fixing to go have sex....Marissa has got to come out soon.......my skin hurts too bad to keep her in much longer.

:hug:


----------



## KelBez

I'm with you.
I slept for a total of 2 hours last night. Woke up 6 times to pee!! The heartburn was killer too! OMG! Drank a huge glass of milk, nothing helped! The fact that I'm carrying a planet doesn't help either, so I think my Dr. can totally see that I've had enough!


----------



## kellysays2u

Ash I am sure she is just going to come out of nowhere and suprise you lol. Still havent heard anything from chas today and I know she said it felt like that was it last night. 

Sammie I hope that the midwife was good in guessing next week so you can have your LO. Also hope she turns if thats what you meant by closer to back. I would be your text buddy but I am in the US... :(


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yeah I'm on 4-5 times a night at the mo! Used to be 2 which was bad enough, last week or so is mad!


----------



## kellysays2u

lol chas i guess i wrote that just a minute to soon. :( sorry to hear it wasnt it last night. Come on contractions get closer together I want to see pictures of marissa!!! Time to come out of mommy now marissa!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww Chas sweetie *cuddles* :hugs: So unfair of the doctors to let you just put up with this for weeks!!

In one way I'm lucky because I've had no BH, or none that I have noticed and no contractions.. but in another way I feel like my body must not be progressing into labour anytime soon because nothing is happening! 

I am dreading going 10 days overdue.. I think I will actually be murderous by then!!! 

Right need to go see a Man called Dan (my OH obv) about a curry!!! 

xx


----------



## kellysays2u

Ash you go get that curry lol and knowing how life goes you will probably have the baby before the rest of us and it will just be a total suprise!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Han - you need to spell Congratulations on the main title lol. I keep thinking I read it wrong!

(sorry pet hate)


----------



## kellysays2u

omg i didnt even notice it was spelled wrong... shows how much i pay attention to spelling... WOOPS!


----------



## kellysays2u

OMG I just noticed I have under a hundred posts left in order to make it my thousand which i said i wanted to get before she got here!


----------



## MelanieSweets

mellllly said:


> I want mine out - NOW
> 
> I have got more an more fed up as the day has gone by!
> Curry for me tonight - Shall I do Chinese or Indian???
> 
> Mel - I will be your friend if you do end up moving close by :hugs:


Bless you melly :hugs: thankyou :) xxx 
oooh i hate indians ... I dont like spicy food but i always said if i go overdue i would give in!! x x my whole face goes bright red :blush: and my nose runs LOL 

bought some raspberry leaf tea today though so going to try that shortly .... i think its only fair that melly goes before us .... c'mon bubba ... if you have a ball get on it melly, i went on mine and i swear i was getting twinges !! bounce like you've never bounced before!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls


----------



## sam*~*louize

I bought raspberry leaf tea monday too, supposed to up it to 4 cups aday i read somewhere by close to due date! SO figured 36 - 1, 37 - 2, 38 - 3, 39 - 4 a day. It ain't great though so I put a sweetener in mine


----------



## MelanieSweets

sammielouize said:


> I bought raspberry leaf tea monday too, supposed to up it to 4 cups aday i read somewhere by close to due date! SO figured 36 - 1, 37 - 2, 38 - 3, 39 - 4 a day. It ain't great though so I put a sweetener in mine

Hehehehe .... i will try some later, had two lots of Bhicks tonight, and stabbing pain down below ...... and now i am not sure i want baby out lol ... does it taste better with sweetener in hun ?? x


----------



## mummy to be

Good morning ladies..... 
Hope everyone is doing well..... is anyone is labour yet lol.. jokes jokes.. i know that we are all sick of hearing that lol.. i cant believe that this is our month!!!! 
I figured out that Layla has untill the 26th to make a appearance other wise i am going to get her evicted!!!!!! I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey han. Hows it going. 

I have decided that I am just going to let baby come out when she wants to... Although I kinda cheat cause obviously I am still walking whenever i can and i LOVE pinapple anyways lol. Have a good evening girlies!


----------



## mummy to be

hahahha Kelly i think i have taken the same approach as you now lol... It will happen when it happens... but i am going to slowly try and coax her out lol :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Mmm curry was blooming lovely!! It was super super spicy though which is unusual for my chinese (Well I always get my chinese food from there so it should be mine!) .. And the guy threw in free prawn crackers and chicken balls! Nom nom nom! 

Baby is now jiggling lots.. bless my girly wirly!! :cloud9:

My backache/rib ache is so bad tonight, So pleased I have my magical pills or else I would be crying all night! Silly emotional me. 

:dust::dust::dust:

There we go labour dust.. think we all need it!! 

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Much better with sweetener :D


----------



## mummy to be

awwww thanks for the Labour Dust Ashy :) Hopefully it will work soon..... 

Curry hey... i am not a huge fan of curry... wonder if there is anything else that i can do instead of curry lol


----------



## sam*~*louize

Why is finding a name SOOOO hard? Her middle name will be Louise after mine, but other than that, it's hard :(


----------



## mummy to be

ohhh us too :) 
Layla Louise here... hehehehehhe 

What kind of names do you like?? Tradional, Original or??


----------



## sam*~*louize

LMFAO! My other half pretty much wants Layla Louise :D
Don't like something that EVERYONE else has, too common, but nothing too different that it's like "WOW"???


----------



## sam*~*louize

Trouble is, i work in a nursery and there is a lot of children. SO you can't name it after one of them!


----------



## kellysays2u

In the chat room if anyone wants to join. Although I am not doing baby eviction I am still really craving that pianpple in the fridge lol. But if I eat it now I have nothing for dessert lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya every one!!

Omg i get the biggest room in the house! WOOOH! :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Congrats hannah! It will be super nice for you and bubs and marc to have the extra space i am sure! less then 50 posts left till i make it to 1000 and can have baby!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwww I love the name Layla.

If Leo was a girl I would have called him Lola:cloud9:

Lola Louise is nice Sammie?????


----------



## mummy to be

hehehehe yes we love Layla as well hehehehehe obviously 
It is different and not very well known around here which is great..... something that we loved and wasnt the same as anyone elses girls name :) 

Lola Louie is lovely as well :D


----------



## kellysays2u

I absolutely love the name layla it is so pretty. I love lola as well. I love uncommon names like that lol. Course my favorite name ever is obviously athena though lol.


----------



## mummy to be

hehhehehhe thanks :)


----------



## Laura--x

Hi girls :wave:

You Ok?


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey Laura. I am good currently making dinner for OH as its a little past dinner time here... 7 pm. Hes a hungry man lol. How are you doing hun?


----------



## KelBez

OMG I am so swollen!
HELP!! :(
I can't even wiggle my toes!!!!!!!! it's starting to climb up my leg I think if it gets worse tonight I might go to the ER.


----------



## HannahGraceee

5 days to go!!​


* happy due date nataliecn & Lu28  ​*

Hiya girls how is everyone?

i cant bealibe only 5 days 

oh and my room is my brother is moving into the office and im moving in to my brothers room and the office is in my room :) moving on saturday lol have my own front and everything - just scared about being by myself downstairs
:(


----------



## chel27

congrats hannah thats really good news :happydance: hows you??

OMG i cant believe it lil amy had her last feed at 10.30pm last night and slept all way through to 6.30am!!!! i cant believe it :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> congrats hannah thats really good news :happydance: hows you??
> 
> OMG i cant believe it lil amy had her last feed at 10.30pm last night and slept all way through to 6.30am!!!! i cant believe it :happydance:

LOL i need to go into labour on saturday!!!! 

im good thanks just a bad back and had the worse nights sleep of my life! was sooooooo hot!!! :hissy: went down stairs and my brothers turned the heating up by 10 ffs!!

you?

and that is sooo good!! glad you had a nice sleep hun lol - i keep thinking about how hard its gonna be with all the night feeds and stuff lol

i was just wondering what if the baby crys but i dont wake up? what happens?


----------



## chel27

lol im not even pregnant and i was sooooo hot last night, think im having hot flushes lol

come on no excuses now han, get that baby out!!!!!!!!!!!!

im good thanks hun, feel better after a nice 6 hour sleep lol makes me laugh my OH woke up at 6.30am with me so he said cos amy slept all way through he will get up as well, WELL im still waiting lol

hannah i wouldnt worry bout not waking up as these babies have good lungs lol i think its just instinct that you do wake up, i always do.
we have only just stopped waking her up for feeds, we use to set our alarm and wake her every 4 hours cos of her being premature she wasnt to be left longer than 5 hours but trust me hun you will know when your baby is crying xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol! maybe everyone was hot last night lol - my dad said "Why didnt you open the window" i was like " i forgot i had a window! :rofl:" 

Marcs staying round mine for a little while when the babys born and he said he would wake up everytime too, but lets see if he actually stays awake :rofl:

saturday night would be perfect for me to go into labour 
Marc would be here and ill be in my new room - im gonna try a pinapple today and im gonna try and get on marc on saturday! he was a bit more up for it cos were be in the new room, downstairs and it has a lock lol 

i shouldnt be that hard to get something to come out! :rofl: :)


----------



## mellllly

Morning Ladies!! Still no baby!
Curry didnt work, altho I got a normal indian curry and it wasnt really that spicy. Still made her wriggle round all night tho.

I was really hot too last night and our heating was not on!

How is everyone? xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hmmmm lol everyone was hot then. i was proper sweaty :rofl: ! 

Hmm Mini Mellly better get her but out soon!!! today, if you have to go before me, and i wanna go saturday, you have to go today, or saturday during the day :rofl: :)


----------



## mellllly

Graham thinks she will come on Sunday.... I really hope its today! haha

Yay for the new room by the way!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Graham thinks she will come on Sunday.... I really hope its today! haha
> 
> Yay for the new room by the way!

hopefully our OHs arent right!!! marc thinks ill be as far overdue as i can possible go! ffs! lol

and bit TMI 

does any one go to the wee, and have to wipe like 10 times cos there tissue just gets fulled of snot :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

lol yeh hannah i get tht, its sooo annoying.

how is everyone 2day? x


----------



## navarababe

awwww melllly no baby yet :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

i just had a half a hugeeee pinapple for breckfast now i feel like im gonna be sick


----------



## navarababe

im having coco pops lol, massive bowl aswell lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol 
its cos we are greedy pigs lana! :) :happydance:

OMG guess what i did yesterday :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: 

what did u do han lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Bought one of them big packs of "the jelly bean factory" jelly beans and ordered them in colour order :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

LOL :rofl: 

My ex is as bad with jelly beans, he pretends they speak and waddles them across the desk then bites there legs off :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

Oh no thats jelly babys im thinking of lol


----------



## mellllly

LOL Lana!

Han - Yes I get the same when I go to the toilet haha


----------



## navarababe

whats everyones plans for today?

il need to take a bump pic, i forgot yesterday


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:
Lana i was just thinking you ex must be strange if he bites the "Legs" of jelly beans! :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Helo ladies, 

OMG i had the worst sleep ever, ended up on the couch and YES i was bloody hot too .... whats going on ... has it suddenly turned into summer or is it just the april mummies having hot flushes!! :hissy::hissy: 

Han : Congraties on the new room that will make life lots easier :)

Melly : OMG where is bubba hiding...... not even an indian can get our out, mind you you should be flattered that bubba loves your tummy so much :happydance: 

Chel : Fantastic news about little amy she is soooo good ... i bet mine wont be like that. 

Hows everyone else doing? 

xXx


----------



## navarababe

LOL i dunno what made me think u were talking about jelly babys haha

but when i have smarties or something, ill sort them into colour lol. Not sure why tho, its just something that has to be done haha


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol, its fun! :)


----------



## navarababe

Lol oh yes thats true lol.

Ohhhh hannah only 5days to go. U getting nervous?


----------



## mama2b

Morning everyone,

I have been having cramping all night, but it has gone this morning. Do you think something may start to happen ?


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> Lol oh yes thats true lol.
> 
> Ohhhh hannah only 5days to go. U getting nervous?

yes!! lol
cant wait to show him/her off! :rofl: :muaha:

there doing something next door, to my next door neighbours house :cry:


----------



## navarababe

Awww bet u cant, i cant wait to see pics of him/her...

What are they doing han?


----------



## mellllly

mama2b said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> I have been having cramping all night, but it has gone this morning. Do you think something may start to happen ?

Morning!! I been getting cramping for a few weeks on and off, its just your cervix softening apparently!

Im still waiting.......


----------



## HannahGraceee

i have no idea, maybe moving his stuff somewhere, but that would be so loud :| i donno lol i wanna have look but dont have a widnow that looks down to the side of the house


----------



## navarababe

Lol, i love being nosey. 

Does anyone ever get when they go to there bed and lie on ur side, see when u wake up in the morning, does it feel like ur moving a bit of cememnt lol, i do and its soooo sore


----------



## mellllly

LOL - Its like a full blown work out to get out of bed


----------



## HannahGraceee

how many days is it when you get injuced? 


&

Mellly cant bealive you only have 541 posts your always chatting :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

Im playing the song called "whos bed have your boots been under" to wind up ex on msn hahaha


----------



## navarababe

my posts seem to be going up real slow dunno why lol, although i havent been on much for past couple days


----------



## mellllly

LOL - Not as much as you guys!! Im in chatroom mostly so not clocking up the posts haha!

I have to wait until 41 weeks to have a sweep and then 42 weeks when I will get induced! I really hope she comes out soon!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

another question... do you think a overwelming sense of excitment means babys coming? x


----------



## mellllly

Where is Dana and Ash this morning??


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> LOL - Not as much as you guys!! Im in chatroom mostly so not clocking up the posts haha!
> 
> I have to wait until 41 weeks to have a sweep and then 42 weeks when I will get induced! I really hope she comes out soon!!

Ohhh i looked in my book, i thought it said id get a sweep 40 weeks and every one was well jelous now ive realised its not till 41 weeks:dohh:

Hopefully i wont need one :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Where is Dana and Ash this morning??

Hmmm im wondering that myself!!


----------



## mellllly

Not sure Han!

I keep getting waves of being really scared


----------



## mellllly

HannahGraceee said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> LOL - Not as much as you guys!! Im in chatroom mostly so not clocking up the posts haha!
> 
> I have to wait until 41 weeks to have a sweep and then 42 weeks when I will get induced! I really hope she comes out soon!!
> 
> Ohhh i looked in my book, i thought it said id get a sweep 40 weeks and every one was well jelous now ive realised its not till 41 weeks:dohh:
> 
> Hopefully i wont need one :)Click to expand...

LOL whoops, you will prob come before me!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Not sure Han!
> 
> I keep getting waves of being really scared

i donno, i just have butterflys in my tummy, i cant shift it lol


----------



## navarababe

some days i cant wait till babys here, other days im petrified lol.


----------



## mama2b

mellllly said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone,
> 
> I have been having cramping all night, but it has gone this morning. Do you think something may start to happen ?
> 
> Morning!! I been getting cramping for a few weeks on and off, its just your cervix softening apparently!
> 
> Im still waiting.......Click to expand...

Aaaaaah I see, was starting to panic a bit as I still haven't bought extra blankets and bedding for the crib and moses yet, so was thinking nooooooooooo this can't be it :baby:

I really am not prepared yet !!! xxxx


----------



## mellllly

I am prepared, Just waiting for the baby! haha!!

Lana I am the same as you!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning, I have been trying to post in here forevvvvvver! .... i dont know why it wouldnt let me :cry::cry: how ru all ladies?? xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mellllly

Hi Mel!! Im good thanks, got a bit of a headache this morning though
Think I am going to have a nice bath in a min - got nothing else to do, as hiping to have my baby girl by now haha!


----------



## mellllly

How are you feeling??


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awww melly, yes baths sposed to be good too ...there must be a way of getting bubba out for you x I got offered to bounce on a friends garden trampoline yest lol 

I am feeling ok had a lot of false contractions last night but nothing else really still trying to get bubba to flip over xx 

Han congrats on getting the new room :) 

Chel so pleased amy slept through you must be so pleased i very much doubt that will happen with mine LOL x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ill talk to you girls later, im gonna make a jacket poteto and watch hes just not that into you :) x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies!! 

Still nothing happening here.. I'm not expecting anything to happen though so it is all good. 

OH is off work again today, we want to go to ikea and buy the pink cot we want but have decided it is best to wait until tomorrow.. even though it will probably be super busy tomorrow. 

I can't believe my due date is in 5 days.. it just seems insane! Another 15 days to go before induction! .. That is basically 2 weeks (as I like to round numbers up hehe) OH MY GOSH! :happydance:

I would still much prefer to go into labour naturally.. so I continue to try everything I can think of.. including loads and loads of :sex: hehehehe 

:blush:

I hope you are all okay and once again... 

:dust::dust::dust:

Love you all 

xx


----------



## mellllly

Hey Ash, Yay for 5 days to go!

Still no signs here!! DOH! Im gonna go have my bath anyways - super fed up and down today as just want here here now grrr


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mellllly said:


> Hey Ash, Yay for 5 days to go!
> 
> Still no signs here!! DOH! Im gonna go have my bath anyways - super fed up and down today as just want here here now grrr

Awww hunny big hugs!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

These little babies are just lazy... we have made them sooo nice and comfortable!! .. I hope she comes for you soon!

I think we should all try and make loads of plans.. it would be sods law that if we are all super busy then babies will pop out! 

xx


----------



## mummy to be

hey ladies..... having ALOT of pressure and contractions every few hours... not sure what to make of it right now.. but just waiting them out and trying to relax!! I am exhausted!!!! 
Hope everyone is doing ok....


----------



## navarababe

Awww ash not long to go hun, im hoping i go early cause if not ive got ages to go lol


----------



## navarababe

Awww mummy to be hope LO comes soon x


----------



## HannahGraceee

im back already lol

any one in chat?? x


----------



## navarababe

ill go into chat lol, although ive got millions to do i just cant be bothered moving haha


----------



## sam*~*louize

Morning, hope your all ok. 
MUmmytobe - fingers crossed! She's over 37 so it's all good :)

I'm being a lazy girl and still in pyjamas! Got some washing in, but got nothing planned so not rushing lol!


----------



## navarababe

Im the same sammie, ive done nothing all day apart from sit here lol. Ive been for a shower, still siting with wet hair and dressign gown on, i really need to get finger out soon as sister finishs work early on a friday :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

heres m bump pics girls :)

First one from 36weeks
https://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh338/navarababe_2009/DSC00222.jpg

Second one from today
https://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh338/navarababe_2009/DSC00240.jpg


----------



## mellllly

Lovely bump lana! Soo low.....


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girls... 

I just realised - I'm full term now! That's scary... 

Went to the MW yesterday, I'm measuring 36 weeks but that's not much to worry about is it? Also... there was something else I was gonna say, but it's completely slipped my mind... 

Oh yeah; last week I was 3/5 palpable and this week I'm only 4/5 :( I wish I didn't read my notes 'cause then I could bob along blissfully unaware, and get a surprise when this baby decides to start the ball rolling...


----------



## navarababe

i dunno how much longer she'll hang on in there, hopefully not that long lol


----------



## spicysugar

mines no where near that low so jelouse lol


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww lana you got such a cute bump.

Mummytobe your over 37 weeks so its all good if that little baby comes out now. Its time lol. Come on now layla!


----------



## navarababe

omg where is everyone?


----------



## sam*~*louize

Only a few posts all day? wow! I actually got my butt into gear, hoovered up and down, cleaned fridge, washing, and made a pie! :D

Dana not been on either, who's her buddy??


----------



## mama2b

Afternoon girls, everyone been enjoying the sunshine ? 

I have been to mothercare today why is it SO expensive ?!


----------



## navarababe

hannah texted her this moring and she wasnt in labour or anything lol. not sure where everyone else is tho :( 

I know hannah is spring cleaning her WHOLE MASSIVE house lol, will take her hours due to the size of it

:rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yeah a lot of stuff in there can be, lovely but can get just as nice from George or etc


----------



## navarababe

i know its sooo expensive, its rubbish :( cause all there clothes are just lush lol


----------



## mama2b

They never have a bloody sale on either, everytime I go in its empty Im suprised they get any business !!

I spent £50 today (using oh's mothercare card) :muaha: and all i got was two nursing bras, a moses bedding set and two blankets for the crib :dohh:

Im now thinking I might take the lot back and go to babies r us instead.

Where have you girls bought your bedding stuff from ? xx


----------



## navarababe

my mum bought my bedding stuff from matalan, she said its LOVELY. worth trying there hun. x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Lol Lana that's where mine from too. Moses bottom sheets are £4 for 2. And cot bed (which is bigger) is £8 for 2. But i actually got them on a buy on get on free :D and blankets ive got from a range of places - Tesco - £5, Ethel Austin - £4, Asda - £4, Matalan - £4, they're not huge but will cover baby plenty


----------



## sarah_george

I was just gonna ask about Dana, ive text her and its pending, everyone must have belated nesting today if theres no babies, ive got no where left to nest xxx


----------



## mama2b

Right im going back to MC for a refund and heading to matalan instead !! 

If anyone wants to do any nesting at my house then feel free it continuosly looks like a bombsite !!


----------



## lyndsey3010

:wave: hi ya girls


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. VERY quiet in here today. Where is everyone lol?


----------



## navarababe

dunno where everyone is lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> They never have a bloody sale on either, everytime I go in its empty Im suprised they get any business !!
> 
> I spent £50 today (using oh's mothercare card) :muaha: and all i got was two nursing bras, a moses bedding set and two blankets for the crib :dohh:
> 
> Im now thinking I might take the lot back and go to babies r us instead.
> 
> Where have you girls bought your bedding stuff from ? xx

Aww have to admit i do love mothercare have you seen the Baby K stuff in there hun ?? its soooo lush x 

we have bought our baby sheets from there, and matalan and others i got from baby shower, babies r us are fab too the 'i love my bear' stuff is gorgeous xx 

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## kellysays2u

wow one post since earlier... well its nice in a way to know your at least still around lana... I just wonder where everyone else is...


----------



## kellysays2u

I wish I knew what the shops you guys are talking about were like lol. I feel so out of the loop. I do know what babies r us is but thats it... :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls!! :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls need advice plzzzzzzzzz!

Well i went docs last week and they said i may have a kidney/urine infection but they wud need another sample so sent off another one and rang back for my results today and the reseptionist said they need you to do another sample so that wud of been 3 wee samples! Im in pain around my kidneys constantly and its startin to bring me to tears, paracetemol does take the pain for afew hours...but now my head is constantly pounding and im getting pain all round my sinus area and i think im gettin a cough.....shud i make docs app for monday or shud i just go hospital and be seen there???? 

Cheers girls xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

kellysays2u said:


> I wish I knew what the shops you guys are talking about were like lol. I feel so out of the loop. I do know what babies r us is but thats it... :(

aww huni these are the shops we are talking about, mothercare https://www.mothercare.com/

and matalan https://www.matalanonline.co.uk but there nursery stuff is so much better instore, i am sure you have even better shops where you are huni 

xx


----------



## kellysays2u

lol I just feel left out we have cute shops here to and what not just never know what you girls are all talking about. 

Mz_jackie... I dont know what to say... If it was me and the pain wasnt going away but getting worse I would go straight to the hospital as kidney infections can get pretty serious quick... That being said I also use to have problems with my kidneys so that might be why I would be more concerned about it... Maybe call doctors tell them whats going on and ask if you should be seen right away or not as you are worried.


----------



## kellysays2u

Jeeze where is everyone... i only need 6 (or was it 4 :dohh: ) More posts till I make it till my 1000 so bubs can come out lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

im here kel kel

home alone!!


----------



## Faerie

Helloooooo... I'm home alone too... but only because I made him go out!


----------



## HannahGraceee

IM SO UPSET :(

RANT 

|
|
|
|


im still like a home, in the smallest room in the house and 
with a baby on the way its not good i defo need more space, so my brother is 
moving into the office, im moving into my brothers room and the office into my 
room.. and this is all taking place tomo
well my boyfriend has offered to help move all the heavy 
things with my brother, my brothers responce to this was "I dont need HIS help" 
like hes a waste of space or somthing which hes not
nd i asked "but your gonna help me move my stuff with 
marc (Boyfriend) right?" to which hes responce was "No, thats your job"
so he expects a 9 month pregnant girl to lift a bed 
come on!!!!! just annoys me how he thinks i have to be all gratfull to him and be all nice to him all the time - but he looks down at me and my boyfriend! :hissy:

i dont want his room, i dont want anything to do with him


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww hannah I am sorry to hear that your brothers being an ass again... I hope he realizes soon that you CANT move the bed... Although it could put you in labor it could also hurt you. I dont care if he doesnt want help moving his stuff he should at least be willing to help you. Hes a jerk... I dont like him!


----------



## kellysays2u

You guys should come into chat if your still on!


----------



## kellysays2u

Woah crap that was my 1,000 post lol!!!!!!! I made it! Come on out now athena!


----------



## navarababe

lol well done on ur 1000 posts hun :happydance:


----------



## princessttc

wats everyone up too?:hug:


----------



## mellllly

Good Morning Ladies!

Just checking in.... Hope everyone is ok!
Still no baby for me, although :sex: this morning and that seems to have bought on mega backache so fingers crossed.

Han I hope your brother stops being a knobber and just gives you a hand - How old is he? Enjoy your new room

:dust::dust::dust:

Labour Dust for all xxx


----------



## mellllly

princessttc said:


> wats everyone up too?:hug:

Just got up hun, Its only 8:50am here xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Just checking in.... Hope everyone is ok!
> Still no baby for me, although :sex: this morning and that seems to have bought on mega backache so fingers crossed.
> 
> Han I hope your brother stops being a knobber and just gives you a hand - How old is he? Enjoy your new room
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Labour Dust for all xxx

Ohhhh comeeeee onn melly!!!! :) shaggg more :muaha: :blush:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Im hoping to go into labour tonight!! 

and hes 23 same age as marc, but hes 1 month older so he thinks hes can talk down at him :hissy:


----------



## mellllly

LOL - I will try again later haha!!

OMG - Tell him to grow up, my little brother is 16 and sounds more mature than him. Luckily him and Graham get on really well and have alot in common.

Graham said the other day she will be here tomorrow, So I am keeping my fingers crossed that I go into labour tonight haha xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Morning, checking in before I go off and have my hair done :D Though how i'm going to bend over her sink to have it washed out should be quite amusing hehe. 

Han - tell him - "stick your room! I'm due to give birth and don't need your immature strops and thinking I am able to move stuff around" then add something in about he's supposed to be your brother! Make him think and feel guilty. Might work you never know!

Scheduled C Sec today - can't remember username!! Jeez i should look first - but good luck anyway!!

I hope to come home and find an update that someone's in labour - you got till 2ish


----------



## mellllly

I think its Jelly Bean isnt it??

I think something might be happening you know.
I have had constant backache since :sex: this morning and every 15 mins there seems to be a peak for around 30 secs. Hmmmmm, I hope this is it, just hoping they get stronger.........

Good Luck leaning over the sink Sammie!! xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

It could be you next then Melly - maybe go back for a bit more now? LOL! then bounce, then up and down stairs.


----------



## mellllly

LOL - He is outside at the mo doing some work on one of his mates cars.
Maybe when he has come back in and showered haha!!


----------



## navarababe

ohhh good luck mellly, hope it all starts for u 

:dust: for everyone xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Lana!!!

How are you hun!!!


:dust: x


----------



## navarababe

im good thanks hun, got alot of pain last night in my bed, i was nearly crying i just cant get comfy anymore, and my skin is sooooooooooo sore and tender as if its going to rip. i cant take this anymore :cry:

How are u hun? x


----------



## princessttc

I feel like u do already and im like 1 week behind u:hissy:


----------



## navarababe

Spicysugar just phoned me, she thinks her waters have broke, its water like but browny colour, shes on way to hospital. x


----------



## princessttc

thanks for the update, hope all is well :hug:
x x x


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies..... well last night was a false call... Layla is well and truely still in me!!!! She obviously doesnt wanna come out!!!! Stubbon b*tch! lol

How is everyone feeling?? I am well and truely over the pain!


----------



## princessttc

mummy to be said:


> I am well and truely over the pain!

yep me too, and im 2 weeks behind u!:hug:


----------



## mellllly

navarababe said:


> im good thanks hun, got alot of pain last night in my bed, i was nearly crying i just cant get comfy anymore, and my skin is sooooooooooo sore and tender as if its going to rip. i cant take this anymore :cry:
> 
> How are u hun? x

Aww :hug:
Hope you start feeling a bit better, have you put some cream on? Perhaps that might sooth it a bit?


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> im good thanks hun, got alot of pain last night in my bed, i was nearly crying i just cant get comfy anymore, and my skin is sooooooooooo sore and tender as if its going to rip. i cant take this anymore :cry:
> 
> How are u hun? x

Awww hun!! :( hope your ok and bubs decides to come and releave you of the pain lol 

im good thanks just want bub to hurry up my emotions are all over the place at the moment lol 





navarababe said:


> Spicysugar just phoned me, she thinks her waters have broke, its water like but browny colour, shes on way to hospital. x

GOOD LUCK :dust: hope shes ok x


----------



## navarababe

yeh i was putting baby oil on it aswell and it wasnt doing anything, its just so sore i cant take the burning anymore :( not sure what else to use, ive got johnsons hand lotion but dunno what to use. i just feel like crying as everytime i put clothes on its rubbing :(


----------



## mellllly

Aww I dont know what else to suggest! Do you have any E45? Thats normally quite good.


----------



## HannahGraceee

awww hunn!!


has any one seen the thread about britneys song "if you seek amy?"


----------



## navarababe

mellllly said:


> Aww I dont know what else to suggest! Do you have any E45? Thats normally quite good.

Nope i havent got E45 cream hun :( i just feel like crying, i want this over now, its constant burning and constact soreness. :cry:


----------



## lyndsey3010

morning girls! 

Mellllly you are so gonna have Sophie today, come on little one!!!

Lana that sounds so horrible and sore, sorry I have no ideas either so I'll just send some hugs

Lots of labour dust to us all, come on April babies we neeeed you out now


----------



## navarababe

Nope where about is the post hun?


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> awww hunn!!
> 
> 
> has any one seen the thread about britneys song "if you seek amy?"

No wheres that?


----------



## mellllly

Han - Just read about the Britney Song, thats quite funny!

Lana - What about putting a cold/wet flannel on your stomach whilst you are not doing anything to help with the burning/soreness?

Lyndsey - I really hope she is coming today, Still got sharp backache, no more peaks in pain but its worse than the normal period pains


----------



## HannahGraceee

in genral chatter


----------



## navarababe

ahhh found it :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Ladies!

Sorry I didn't text you back the other night Han, I've got no credit.. need to get some ASAP.. oh well if I do ever go into labour I'll just text you off Dans phone.. he gets free texts :happydance:

Losing large-ish amounts of plug today.. it is still white though so nothing special is going on!! .. 

I'm trying not to get disheartened with everyday that goes past!

We eventually decided to go to Ikea yesterday and got the cot.. oh my god I love it!!!! :cloud9: I will post up pictures ASAP!!! 

Come on ladies we need some actual April babies that are going to come out naturally!! 

Mwah xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

BRING ON THE BABIES GIRLIES!!!

:dust::dust::dust:

ITS MY DUE DATE TODAY!!

:rofl::rofl:

how is everyone??!!?!

xx​


----------



## navarababe

happy due date lol. 

Im good thx, hows u n emily? x


----------



## navarababe

its soooo quiet on this thread now :(


----------



## kellysays2u

why is it always as soon as I wake up that you guys all go quiet lol. Probably cause its mid-afternoon your time and you all have lives lol. 

How is everyone?

Jen happy due date!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies how u all doing???? 

No more babies i see...this sucks.....

I didnt even realise yest i didnt feel bubs kick all day then i rang me mum oanicking and it started kickin me ALL NIGHT lol...

Whats everyone up to?
I woke up feeling good for first time in 9 months actually straightened my hair and put make up on...still in trackies tho lol xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

navarababe said:


> happy due date lol.
> 
> Im good thx, hows u n emily? x

hot lol
sun sun sun
tonight i get to have my first
drink for 9 months lol
weeeee

:happydance::happydance:

hows you?

xx​


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've just spent the past 2 hours on my wii playing tennis and I got a few pains and tightenings during those 2 hours.. I doubt it is anything but it is exciting!! 

OH is looking for recipes so he can make me a super hot curry tonight :rofl:

Happy due date Jen.. lucky so and so!! .. I can already see my due date passing by! 

Has anyone heard from Dana yet? I hope her quietness is because she is having her little princess!! :cloud9::cloud9:

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ahhhhh jenny im so jealous!!! Are you off on a night out? xx

Have a vodka and redbull for me please lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I've just spent the past 2 hours on my wii playing tennis and I got a few pains and tightenings during those 2 hours.. I doubt it is anything but it is exciting!!
> 
> OH is looking for recipes so he can make me a super hot curry tonight :rofl:
> 
> Happy due date Jen.. lucky so and so!! .. I can already see my due date passing by!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Dana yet? I hope her quietness is because she is having her little princess!! :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> xx

I tried the hot Curry and even ate chillies lol....NOTHING!


----------



## jenny_wren

haha just a quiet drink with a few people

about bloody time!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance:
:rofl:

strong spirits time lol

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

I have decided that the baby just wont come out until the doctors make her come out which means I have up to 18 days left of this... I am gonna cry...


----------



## navarababe

awww hun, :hugs: 

Hope baby comes soon for you, lots of :dust: for u. 

You never know when nature can kick in hun. x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I've had millions of curries and I drowned anything possible in chilli powder. Pah. 
Scientists need to get working on figuring out what makes some women go into labour early and others are left waiting and waiting! ..

Well not being impatient has clearly flown out the window!! .. I'm fricking bored! OH is now playing on some damn racing game! I hate having nothing to do, it makes me all depressed. Ugh I'm going to be ultra depressed next week.. OH is at work, so is the family.. I'm home all alone. FUN TIMES! :hissy:

I wish my baby girl would make her appearance ASAP!! .. I want her here by my due date please mother nature! 

Kelly I'm thinking the same.. I have 14 days before they will even think about induction and then it all depends on whether or not they can fit me in. 14 days + of this.. I shall cry now!!! 

xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

I no i want mine out for the pure fact IM SO BORED! 
There is nothing to do my flat is boring on my own and im at my mums everyday just for company lol.....everyone is sayin ohh take advantage its the last time you will be bored....so im think they need to SHUT UP lol because i want it NOW!


----------



## mellllly

LOL - You ladies are annoyed??

IM 2 DAYS OVERDUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lazy Girl, Still got mega back ache, I hope she comes tonight......
Has anyone got any plans this weekend?

The weather is gorgeous!


----------



## navarababe

i think we'll all pop over the weekend and next week :)

not up to anything this weekend, just having a lazy one lol

This weekend seemed to of went in pretty quick.


----------



## sarah_george

Sounds like everyone is getting really pissed off!! ive been for a 3 mile walk around a local water park this afternoon, managed to give myself back ache and sore feet but thats it! I had a curry last night too think i have tried everything now except patience so thats gonna have to be next! anyone still not heard from Dana? i text her yday but it still hasnt delivered hope shes ok xxxx


----------



## mellllly

Pissed Off does not even cut it with me now! haha!
Im gonna be pregnant forever :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

mellllly said:


> LOL - You ladies are annoyed??
> 
> IM 2 DAYS OVERDUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lazy Girl, Still got mega back ache, I hope she comes tonight......
> Has anyone got any plans this weekend?
> 
> The weather is gorgeous!

Awww sweetie :hugs:

We are all waiting for you to pop before any of us do!
I hope Grahams prediction is right and she comes tomorrow for you!! 


Maybe if we all stop trying to get our babeis out they may get fed up of annoying us.. wishful thinking again!! 

Off to Tesco in a bit to pick up some food for tonight, and going to see OHs family tomorrow.. nothing exciting! What are you up to hun??

xx


----------



## sarah_george

mellllly said:


> Pissed Off does not even cut it with me now! haha!
> Im gonna be pregnant forever :cry:

I'm feeling ya hun! ive not reached my due date yet and it feels like i'm just going to be pregnant forever! Its like the baby at the end is just a dream and its never going to actually happen! worst bit is not knowing if its going to be tomorrow or 4 weeks away! Would be nice to know when he was going to arrive so i dont have to keep living on tender hooks waiting xx


----------



## mellllly

Fingers Crossed!!

Nope I havnt got any plans, was hoping to have our baby girl by now haha,

I bought a really cute dress from Peacocks today, cant wait for her to actually wear it.


----------



## jenny_wren

ANOTHER APRIL MUMMY!!!

:happydance::happydance:

XX​


----------



## mellllly

sarah_george said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> Pissed Off does not even cut it with me now! haha!
> Im gonna be pregnant forever :cry:
> 
> I'm feeling ya hun! ive not reached my due date yet and it feels like i'm just going to be pregnant forever! Its like the baby at the end is just a dream and its never going to actually happen! worst bit is not knowing if its going to be tomorrow or 4 weeks away! Would be nice to know when he was going to arrive so i can not live on tender hooks waiting xxClick to expand...

It would be great if due date as actual 'I am going to be here today' date haha!

At least I will know what I am doing tomorrow, how much sleep I am going to get etc...:rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww melly. I am so sorry. That little girl of yours really needs to get out. 

Shireena is our first april mummy in april that went natural!!!!!!!!!!!!! COngrats to her. 

Melly you must go next! I am keeping my legs crossed till your little girl comes out.


----------



## mellllly

Aww congrats to Shireena - I am soo jelous!

I must apologise to all April Mummies! I am being such a grouch at the mo, I dont mean to be just want my baby girl to be here soo much xx


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww melly were all grouchy! You have even more of a reason to then the rest of us your overdue!


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone,

Am I the only one thats not in a rush for baby to appear ?! For one im not that organised still got some things to sort out and I am now starting to get really SCARED about the pain !!!


----------



## mellllly

mama2b said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Am I the only one thats not in a rush for baby to appear ?! For one im not that organised still got some things to sort out and I am now starting to get really SCARED about the pain !!!

I am in a rush now cos I am overdue, I am ready and waiting for her :cloud9:


----------



## mama2b

Are you scared though ? I thought Id be ok with dealing with pain but since I started getting braxton hicks and cramping im pretty close to being terrified of giving birth !!

On the one hand I don't feel ready to go into labour but on the other I think everyday Im pregnant the baby is getting bigger !!!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello all x 

Oh my god ... my birthday has been lovely today but manic, last night had some bad news about the cot mother in law ordered the factory have run out of stock so we had to go to babies r us and get a similar one today, but mother in law was looking after my niece and nephew there such a handful .. i think its put me off kids :cry::cry: bit late for that i guess !!! me and OH got home and just collapsed they tired us out! x 

anyhow goin out for a meal tonight to celebrate being 1 year older!!! greeeeeeat ! 

any news april mummies anyone thinks its going to happen for them? :hugs:xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

https://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/sammielouize/Baby%20Boo/Item00rrrr3.jpg
Full body shot of me instead of just naked belly! - 37 weeks *almosT* *hides* lol

Who's Shireena? LOL she have that username? COngrats!


----------



## kellysays2u

Yeah shireena is her username! 

You have such a cute belly! I love it. You are so tiny. I would feel like a whale next to you lol.


----------



## chel27

awww sammie what a cute bump you have 

how are you girls?? i have just had a chinese and a glass of wine YUM YUM


----------



## mama2b

OMG That is such a cute bump, jealous now mine is like a chuffing beach ball !!!

Happy Birthday Melanie, hope you have a nice evening :hug: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya!!!


----------



## chel27

hi hanny!! you still not popped that baby out yet??


----------



## HannahGraceee

nope but in my new room :)

shall i take a picture?


----------



## chel27

aww hanny get her out lol

yes take a picture hun, i wanna see xx


----------



## kellysays2u

Yes hannah take a picture of your new room I want to see! 

Chel bribing athena with a big mac doesnt work...


----------



## kellysays2u

oh in chat room if anyone would like to join.... seems like everyone else in there is idle...


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00069.jpg
File size: 94.8 KB
Views: 24









DSC00068.jpg
File size: 95.8 KB
Views: 19









DSC00067.jpg
File size: 87.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## navarababe

Aww its lovely hun, Glad u got a better room

How is everyone? Ive been doing cross stitch all day and nite, god it passed my day and has made me awful tired, but i now have toothache :(


----------



## chel27

kellysays2u said:


> Chel bribing athena with a big mac doesnt work...


bet she will say yes to some fries though :rofl:


----------



## chel27

awww hannah your new room looks lovely  looks alot more spacious than the one you had hun xx so now its all ready for baby to come out xx


----------



## chel27

omg i have just had sum wine and i feel tipsy after one glass lmao


----------



## kellysays2u

lol i ate all the fries :blush: but i offered her a couple first! 

Hannah the room looks lovely!

Hows it going lana? Havent seen you on much today. I am all bored in the chat room and waiting for OH to get out of work.


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol thanks marcs on the sofa bed tonight, which im so glad to have marc can stay over way more and we dont need to blow up the air bed :) 

im going to bed now girls night night x


----------



## kellysays2u

lol I was gonna ask how you to managed to sleep in that little bed there but now I understand that you dont!


----------



## starryeye31

Does anyone know if Chas Jeffswife had her baby ? I went to her myspace page a few mins ago and there was a comment from one of her friends saying congrats and she was jealous because she stole her due date , lol so im guessing that she did I Was just wondering if anyone has heard anything .


----------



## mellllly

Hi Ladies!! My waters broke about half an hour ago!

Got contractions lasting 30 - 50 seconds at 5-7 mins apart, Have just rang the maternity ward and I have to go in! Will update when I can!

Wish me luck!!! xx


----------



## starryeye31

Oh how exciting , Congrats hun cant wait to see pics :hug:


----------



## JeffsWife07

just got home.....marissa is here
will update later

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kellysays2u

AWWW Marissa is here and melly is in LABOR!!!!!!!!!! This is getting very very very over exciting lol!!!!!!!! Congrats to all of you!!!!!!!! Looks like everything is finally starting to happen!


----------



## kellysays2u

WOAH melly and that means that your husband was right you will have the baby on sunday! Well unless its a REALLY fast delivery!


----------



## princessttc

thats great news:hug:


----------



## pink_cabbage

Congratulations JeffsWife :D You've been waiting sooooo long, and it seems like you've been having pains and stuff since... forever! Really happy for you :) 

Ooh, and good luck to Melly too! Sunday babies are the best... not that I'm biased 'cause I was born on a Sunday or anything, hehehe!


----------



## JeffsWife07

Best of luck Melly ... hope you have an easy delivery & fast labor.

I have not taken the time to write a birth story yet....but here is one pic of her for now. :cloud9:

Marissa LeeAnn Gregory was born April 3, 2009 @ 5:44pm
she weighed 7lbs. 2oz.
and was 20 1/2" long

:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:

best of luck to everyone.......hoping this is setting off all April babies.

gotta go for now.......Marissa is trying to get milk from DH's nipple

:hug:
 



Attached Files:







100_0277.jpg
File size: 95.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## princessttc

she is beautifull:hug:
big congrats again!


----------



## navarababe

awww congrats, everyone is popping now thank god lol

Jeffswife07, shes gorgeous hun, well done :hugs:

Melllly u go girl lol. Hope its a quick labour for u x x


----------



## starryeye31

JeffsWife07 said:


> Best of luck Melly ... hope you have an easy delivery & fast labor.
> 
> I have not taken the time to write a birth story yet....but here is one pic of her for now. :cloud9:
> 
> Marissa LeeAnn Gregory was born April 3, 2009 @ 5:44pm
> she weighed 7lbs. 2oz.
> and was 20 1/2" long
> 
> :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:
> 
> best of luck to everyone.......hoping this is setting off all April babies.
> 
> gotta go for now.......Marissa is trying to get milk from DH's nipple
> 
> :hug:

Awe , she is such a beautiful little princess , She is so perfect , and such a perfect size ! Congrats to you and Jeff , cant wait to see more pics of her :hug:


----------



## mummy to be

awwwwwwwww Chas...It is great you got your girl!!!!! Can you tell Marissa to tell Layla that it is time for her to come out and play???????? I am getting pains and cramping like there is no tomorrow but nothing eventuated from it. I am getting very frustrated!!!!!!!!! 

Melly!!!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK BABE!!! Hope everything is going well for you!!!!!!! Cant wait to hear how it all went!!!!

I AM SOOOOO JEALOUS NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT MY GIRL OUTTA ME NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :( :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

congratulations on the birth of marissa hun!! :hugs: :happydance: x x 

and :happydance: hope lil mellly is here now! :happydance: x


----------



## sam*~*louize

WOW log on this morning and we get 2 more girlies!!!

Congrats JeffsWife - did feel like you were in pain for ages! She is beautiful!

Got goosepimples when read mellly's water's had gone - hehe - best of luck hun! 

OH is away all day today - 3 hours away with no car, so Full Term is not a day I would want to suddenly go into labour!!!

Getting more and more now aren't we, pretty scary but exciting too! Hope your all ok


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwwww wow 2 more april mummies!!!

Yay for mellly:happydance: bet babies here by now!

I think I missed one though, who was the 13th mummy?:dohh: jeffswife is 14th, looks like mellly is 15th...............


----------



## mama2b

Hey congratulations Chas :hug: She is gorgeous xxx

Good Luck Mellly, hope baby is here now :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Aww congrats Chas she is beautiful!! :cloud9::cloud9:

Woo go Mellly.. who is her text buddy?? I'm so excited for her!!

Morning all! 

I'm poorly!!!! :cry: 

Went to Asda last night to pick up a sports bra and we bought some more clothes for our baby girl (bribing her into come out haha) and I felt really unwell.

I've had a headache since about 7pm last night and nothing is shifting it.. I'm boiling hot but cold at the same time, ears, teeth and throat are killing me (no idea why my teeth hurt though!!) .. It is a good job baby doesn't seem to be coming anytime soon because I'm in enough pain as it is. 

Going to spend today curled up on the sofa watching soppy films and being looked after by my OH and mummy :blush: .. I don't take to being poorly very well!!

Has anyone heard from Dana yet? I'm super worried about her!! 

Probably won't post much once again today but I will keep popping on for updates and to check you are all okay :hugs:

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Awwwww Marissa is sooooooo cute!!

Come on Melly! We're all thinking of you.

Ash - I have been like that for 2 weeks as well as having a cold on top, I am finally feeling human for the first time. Sleep a lot, its the only thing that will make you feel better.

Ooooh I wonder if Dana has popped......

Han - loving the room!

sammie - your bump is AMAZING you are a proper yummy mummy, bump envy over here!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Aww congrats Chas she is beautiful!! :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Woo go Mellly.. who is her text buddy?? I'm so excited for her!!
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> I'm poorly!!!! :cry:
> 
> Went to Asda last night to pick up a sports bra and we bought some more clothes for our baby girl (bribing her into come out haha) and I felt really unwell.
> 
> I've had a headache since about 7pm last night and nothing is shifting it.. I'm boiling hot but cold at the same time, ears, teeth and throat are killing me (no idea why my teeth hurt though!!) .. It is a good job baby doesn't seem to be coming anytime soon because I'm in enough pain as it is.
> 
> Going to spend today curled up on the sofa watching soppy films and being looked after by my OH and mummy :blush: .. I don't take to being poorly very well!!
> 
> *Has anyone heard from Dana yet? I'm super worried about her!! *
> Probably won't post much once again today but I will keep popping on for updates and to check you are all okay :hugs:
> 
> xx

lol i have.. should have said yesterday but forgot, shes lost her internet connection not in labour yet lol

hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

awwww yay one of the regular girlies!!

congratulations chas!!!
cant wait to see piccies of marissa!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx

is melly in labour?!?!​


----------



## jenny_wren

i found the piccie!!

chas shes gorgeous!!
:cloud9:

and yay GO MELLY!!
she said sunday lol

xx​


----------



## sarah_george

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Aww congrats Chas she is beautiful!! :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Woo go Mellly.. who is her text buddy?? I'm so excited for her!!
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> I'm poorly!!!! :cry:
> 
> Went to Asda last night to pick up a sports bra and we bought some more clothes for our baby girl (bribing her into come out haha) and I felt really unwell.
> 
> I've had a headache since about 7pm last night and nothing is shifting it.. I'm boiling hot but cold at the same time, ears, teeth and throat are killing me (no idea why my teeth hurt though!!) .. It is a good job baby doesn't seem to be coming anytime soon because I'm in enough pain as it is.
> 
> Going to spend today curled up on the sofa watching soppy films and being looked after by my OH and mummy :blush: .. I don't take to being poorly very well!!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Dana yet? I'm super worried about her!!
> 
> Probably won't post much once again today but I will keep popping on for updates and to check you are all okay :hugs:
> 
> xx

I heard from her yday, she said her internet is playing up, hope you feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello everyone firstly 

CONGRATS JEFFSWIFE (CHAS) your little one is gorgeous!
AND GO MELLY !! :hugs: :hugs:

how exciting is this although is it me or is all the last april mummies going before the early ones?? :hissy: :hissy: 

Hows everyone? xx had mirgraine last night when got in had to go straight to bed its unbearably warm in our apartment :hissy: how is everyone? xx


----------



## navarababe

Just got update from melllly

Sophie Grace Arnold arrived at 9.42am and is 8lb 13

Mellly and sophie are doing great, she is very proud

And here is a pic of her gorgeous girl :cloud9:

https://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh338/navarababe_2009/Sophiagrace.jpg

Melllly sends Love to u all xx


----------



## jenny_wren

CONGRATULATIONS MELLY!!!!!!
ABOUT BLOODY TIME

:rofl:

SHES GORGEOUS!!
GO YOU!!

:happydance::happydance:

XX​


----------



## kellysays2u

Awww mellys and chas your babies are so cute!!!! Huge congrats to both of you! I cant wait to have my little girl now and now that melly has had hers my legs no longer have to be glued shut lol. Still will probably be weeks left but I got my appt tomorow and am debating crying to them lol.

How is everyone else?


----------



## MelanieSweets

navarababe said:


> Just got update from melllly
> 
> Sophie Grace Arnold arrived at 9.42am and is 8lb 13
> 
> Mellly and sophie are doing great, she is very proud
> 
> And here is a pic of her gorgeous girl :cloud9:
> 
> https://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh338/navarababe_2009/Sophiagrace.jpg
> 
> Melllly sends Love to u all xx

Omg what a beautiful little darling .... she is just gorg xx 
well done melly hun :hug: :hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> Just got update from melllly
> 
> Sophie Grace Arnold arrived at 9.42am and is 8lb 13
> 
> Mellly and sophie are doing great, she is very proud
> 
> And here is a pic of her gorgeous girl :cloud9:
> 
> https://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh338/navarababe_2009/Sophiagrace.jpg
> 
> Melllly sends Love to u all xx

Awwww shes beautiful!! congatulations Mellly x :hugs:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hey girls.:cloud9:
Just did my birth story......https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...little-princess-marissa-here.html#post1858115

and wanted to congrats Melly.

Hoping every1 starts having babies real soon:dust::dust::dust:

gotta go.....Marissa just woke up.

:hug:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww congrats to Melllly!!:happydance:

Just read your birth story Chas.. I want to cry :blush: Darn hormonal pregnant lady haha

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwwww congratualtions Melllly!!!!!!:happydance:

Your daughter is beautiful:cloud9:

We are dropping now girlies, exciting isnt it!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Congrats melllly! Sure her post was at like something past 1am - and waters just went. birth at just after 8 too, well done you!!


----------



## sapphire20

Congrats :D x


----------



## navarababe

Very quiet on here today...is anyone else having babies?


----------



## sam*~*louize

Nope! Went to go for a nice walk and needed a wee - had to come home damnit!

Just counted and there are like 9 others with my due date !! 26th April - wow!


----------



## mama2b

Way to go mellly she is beautiful, wonder who will be next ?! xxx


----------



## sapphire20

It feels like ages away for me :( I just want baby now, I will probably be overdue aswell!


----------



## chel27

OMG i go out for the day and you all start having babies  huge conrats to chas and mellly, your LO's are gorgeous!!! come on the rest of you lazy april babies out you come lol xx


----------



## pink_cabbage

Congratulations Melly, she's beautiful!!!

I'm getting stressy; I had to go to the assessment suite yesterday 'cause baby wasn't moving much. As soon as I got there and they hooked me up to the monitor, she started to. Typical! But then when I got home she stopped again, and she's not moved much today either...
Going for the scan tomorrow that they booked me in for yesterday... so do you think I should just wait 'til then or call the hospital again...?


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. I am not having the baby sadly... Just went out for breakfast this morning and then was helping OH play one of his games. 

How is everyone?


----------



## lyndsey3010

Congrats to Melllly little Sophie is gorgeous and appeared very quickly given that waters only broke at 1am.

Please sir, can I have a quick one like that :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Lyndsey!!!
HI GIRLS!!!
MY INTERNET WORKS!!! KINDA!!!
I think I broke my wireless connection it keeps going on and off, and I havent had her yet I am also still waiting!!! How are we all?! I've missed u all!!! Oh...and

CONGRATS MELLY!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Mellys lil girl is gorgeous!!! LOVE HER!!!
April babies are gorgeous, no wonder their taking their time cooking! Its all that beauty sleep!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

danapeter36 said:


> Mellys lil girl is gorgeous!!! LOVE HER!!!
> April babies are gorgeous, no wonder their taking their time cooking! Its all that beauty sleep!!!

Too true!


----------



## pink_cabbage

danapeter36 said:


> April babies are gorgeous, no wonder their taking their time cooking! Its all that beauty sleep!!!

You do realise Dana that if my baby now comes out ugly and/or ginger, I'll be holding you libel for that comment?! :rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi Dana, glad your ok! I decided I feed Boo too much chocolate so I will def go over! She ain't going anywhere when she has a good supply lol! CHocolate with mummy or SMA - hmmm I know where I'd stay!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey ladies! 

No baby here yet either.. still have my killer headache though.. I have tried everything to get rid of it and nothing has worked :cry: I'm completely sapped of all my energy! 

OH (bigdan1) has posted pictures in the picture album part of BnB of our babies cot :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls:hi:

OMG I have had an awful day!:hissy: 
First I get up feeling sooo heavy I could hardly walk, then the back ache started and it hasnt given up all day coming and going......along with loads of bh's starting in my back and the overwhelming urge of needing a poo whilst having one:hissy:(a bh lol) even a bath didnt pacify me. I dont think I have felt so uncomfortable and frustrated since becoming preggers:cry:

Feel a little better than I did now, still have that nagging back ache and still getting bh's:dohh: 

I just want today over with!:hissy:
Sorry, rant over:blush:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Maybe you'll go naturally early Jac? Pains, backache, needing a poo, lolz! Not that I'd know and you been through it before, but fingers crossed eh ?


----------



## mama2b

Awwww hope you girls feel better soon :hug: xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girly girls

How is everyone?

im a bit scared to sleep in my new room alone tonight :( :cry: hoping baby comes to keep me company :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya girly girls
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> im a bit scared to sleep in my new room alone tonight :( :cry: hoping baby comes to keep me company :rofl:

hey hanny u ok hun? awww hun thats why u need to hurry up and go into labour :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

aww hannah but if you had baby you wouldnt have to be in your room anyways tonight lol. Plus wont marc start staying with you more once baby is here?

How is everyone?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya chelly and kelly 


lol i rhymme ;) 

lol yepp marc would be staying here more when bubs is here, i tried to beg him to stay tonight but he said to his friend he would watch "wreste mania" tonight lol


----------



## mummy to be

Awwwww Melly!!! Bubby is soooo cute!!!!!!! Congrats on your girl babe! 

How is everyone else??? I was up alot last night weeing like no tomorrow and loads of BH and back pains..... not sure when she is going to start making her appearance but it better bloody be soon!!!!!! lol 

Hope everyone is doing good :)


----------



## kellysays2u

lol your oh is watching wrestly mania to han? Hunters going over to his dads and brothers to go watch it... I could go too but 1 I hate wrestling and 2 I hate my future FIL... I really cant stand him... or the smell of his house. I stay as far away as possible. 


Mandy I really hope little one comes soon for you. Being in pain sucks... Anyone else having massive amounts of like pubic pain lately... like my front pubic bone kills to the point I can barely stand up... OH has to pick me up lol.


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls, 

CONGRATS TO THEY NEW APRIL MUMMIES, SO HAPPY FOR ALL OF YOU!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Hope everyone is ok.....i nabbed someone wireless lol but dunno how long it will last for!??

Anyone else having any twinges or anything at all, im not sadly!! xx


----------



## mummy to be

kellysays2u said:


> Mandy I really hope little one comes soon for you. Being in pain sucks... Anyone else having massive amounts of like pubic pain lately... like my front pubic bone kills to the point I can barely stand up... OH has to pick me up lol.

Thanks :) 

And yes!!! I am exactly the same!!! Even just getting outta bed or off the couch hurts!!!! If i stay still for too long hahahah forget getting up by myself lol...... It is like it all seizes up down there!!!! 
I thought it was just me that was having pain like that :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oooh my mum got me clary sage and raspberry leaf tea.....but the leaf tea isnt in tea bags lol........

What do i do with them both? x


----------



## navarababe

hey everyone how are u all? no new mummies yet? i was expecting at least another 3 lol

Ive not had anything really, no twinges or anything, just losing alot of the snotty plug stuff, thats all x


----------



## kellysays2u

I thought i was the only one too mandy thats why I had to finally ask... It only seems to be in the last like week or so though that mine has gotten REALLY bad. It was after a day of a REALLY long walk. I am gonna ask midwife about it tomorow. See what she says cause I am almost in tears trying to get up but I was told it wasnt spd already by a doc on the phone when I called about it... I am thinking maybe its just more pressure from her head or something as I think I will be told she is fully engaged tomorow (i will have to remember to actually ask about that stuff this time). *fingers crossed* 

Hope you all are having a nice evening... although I know you all are probably already asleep. well most of you.


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey... 

Just got back from hospital - I went at 10:00 yesterday (Sunday) night and it's now 3:00 Monday morning. Pfft!

I went into the assessment place on Saturday 'cause of reduced movements, and they booked me in for a scan this Monday, but told me to come back if anything else happened. 
Well today baby hardly moved at all, and I was having really bad period-type pains, plus lower back ache which I've never had... 
The outcome of going to hospital tonight was the baby's measuring small, she didn't move much whilst there, but they didn't want to keep me in 'cause I have my scan tomorrow anyway. 
But one thing the MW said that scared me a bit was that it was looking as though they might have to start me off early... :( That worried me 'cause surely if baby is small anyway, she won't be doing too good if she comes earlier than she should? :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

pink_cabbage said:


> Hey...
> 
> Just got back from hospital - I went at 10:00 yesterday (Sunday) night and it's now 3:00 Monday morning. Pfft!
> 
> I went into the assessment place on Saturday 'cause of reduced movements, and they booked me in for a scan this Monday, but told me to come back if anything else happened.
> Well today baby hardly moved at all, and I was having really bad period-type pains, plus lower back ache which I've never had...
> The outcome of going to hospital tonight was the baby's measuring small, she didn't move much whilst there, but they didn't want to keep me in 'cause I have my scan tomorrow anyway.
> But one thing the MW said that scared me a bit was that it was looking as though they might have to start me off early... :( That worried me 'cause surely if baby is small anyway, she won't be doing too good if she comes earlier than she should? :(


Awww hun, i hope LO is ok!! x your find out more at your scan, so you can find out how much the baby does weigh and how big it is x:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> *lol your oh is watching wrestly mania to han? Hunters going over to his dads and brothers to go watch it... I could go too but 1 I hate wrestling and 2 I hate my future FIL... I really cant stand him... or the smell of his house. I stay as far away as possible. *
> 
> 
> Mandy I really hope little one comes soon for you. Being in pain sucks... Anyone else having massive amounts of like pubic pain lately... like my front pubic bone kills to the point I can barely stand up... OH has to pick me up lol.

lol its on at like 12 lol, i hate wrestling too, isnt it fake or somthing?? :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cake: _*Happy EDD to me!!  *_:cake:
_Happy due date to everyone due on the 6th x_​
How is everyone? 
I havent been really chatty on here latley, i dont think any one has, always come on here and theres been like 10 comments insted of like 10000 :rofl:

Last night was ok in my new room, everyone said it was really cold in here but i was BOILING once again!! :|.. i wonder what that means - (Maybe babys coming!! :happydance:) <---(Haha i wish!!:dohh:) im being injuced I BET! 

Had the worst dream of my life and couldnt get back to sleep after so thats why im awake now! :cry:

Marc cheated on me with my sister was horrible and i dumped marc and he didnt care and he was more considered that his brother needed to buy him some crackers!:cry:


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Girlies!!!
Aw Han!!!
I had a bad dream that a little goblin came out of the sewers when me and my sister Arianne were shopping in Oxford. She was selling tissues and wouldn't leave us alone and was so scary and creepy!!! You poor thing, dreams are dreams hun and mean nothing, well I hope not for my sake!!!

Eeek!

I know, I would have been on more but I am now on Peters PC because my laptop keeps kicking me off it, so he's going to investigate tonight! I think we're all just getting pains and getting depressed from the wait!!!

How are you Han and anyone else on here lol xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Bec,

It's good their investigating sweetheart, if baby is a little small it may be that health wise it's better if they induce you? I don't know how it works but they can monitor things better that way. I hope all is well, I hate how they scare mums without even doing a scan!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Hi Girlies!!!
> Aw Han!!!
> I had a bad dream that a little goblin came out of the sewers when me and my sister Arianne were shopping in Oxford. She was selling tissues and wouldn't leave us alone and was so scary and creepy!!! You poor thing, dreams are dreams hun and mean nothing, well I hope not for my sake!!!
> 
> Eeek!
> 
> I know, I would have been on more but I am now on Peters PC because my laptop keeps kicking me off it, so he's going to investigate tonight! I think we're all just getting pains and getting depressed from the wait!!!
> 
> How are you Han and anyone else on here lol xxx

I know!! i hate bad dreams!! :( but in my dream i was like well "im going to tell the police, oh wait shes 16" :rofl: 

im fine thanks just bored waiting for bubs to come :rofl: you? x


----------



## lyndsey3010

:wave: morning girls

Bec, sorry you have had a rough couple of days, keep us posted on how it goes today

Han, hugs to you, bad dreams are horrible

I'm now officially in the fed up gang and the thought of potentially going another 2 weeks passed due date fills me with dread. 3 days over like Mellly would be great. Maybe we should get her Graham to do some predictions as he was spot on with their little one!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Mystic Graham!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Morning girlies! DO you know what, today was my first EDD they gave me, till the buggers put me back 3 weeks ! But hey ho my body think's it's been 40 weeks since last period, so ya never know.

Got my first parent education class today! Birth and Labour I think, Im not going to bother with the other ones because I've worked with children for 8 years lol so don't want to waste their time telling me how to do a nappy/bottles lol!

No more monkeys as yet then!


----------



## danapeter36

Well congrats Sammie!!! You know your body better than the docs, so we never know...could be having another announcment! Hope you have a text bud!


----------



## navarababe

Morning girls :wave:


----------



## danapeter36

Morning Lana!
I am off for a shower in a sec, selling on Ebay and enjoying this day! A big massive walk is in order I feel! How are ya hun xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yeah I gave mine to ShiningStar a while ago when she was due to go in, she only got it the other day hehe. 

Did ask if anyone didn't have one and wanted one to pm me, but no-one did lol! So I'll annoy Rach and her new baba


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao! Bless, I am sure she wont mind! I loved announcing Chels baby Amy!


----------



## navarababe

im good thanks hun, missed ya. No signs of baby coming yet dana hun? xx


----------



## danapeter36

No, no signs. I am UTTERLY convinced she is going to be late because...
-Shes a girl
-Her being early would be what I want and I am not that lucky lol.


----------



## danapeter36

How about u Lana, any more signs babes?


----------



## navarababe

nope no more signs :( mw and hopsital said she will be early but nothing yet. Ive got mw on wednesday again so hopefully head is further down than last week. x


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I was told mine would arrive early, as in March early, but I am still waiting and she's growing fatter!!!
Eeek!
I reckon next Wed is my day lol xxx


----------



## navarababe

ooooooo next wednesday? ill hold u to that lol. Im staying at my mums from thursday till monday this week so hopefully it will happen then lol


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I think saturday for you xxx


----------



## navarababe

lol hope so haha, cause i dont want it to happen when im at my sisters lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sammielouize said:


> Yeah I gave mine to ShiningStar a while ago when she was due to go in, she only got it the other day hehe.
> 
> Did ask if anyone didn't have one and wanted one to pm me, but no-one did lol! So I'll annoy Rach and her new baba

Sammie, pm me your number and Ill pm you mine back hun! My text buddies dont really come in here so would be nice to have someone in here...(2 of them are may mummies)

Girlies I was admitted last night, you know I posted about being really uncomfy yesterday with loads of pains well last night about half ten I started getting pretty painful contractions that were 5 mins apart but only lasting about 20-30 secs!! I phoned L&D and was told to go straight up. Anyways, they carried on whilst I was on the monitor and some were more intense than others but when I was examined my cervix was still closed:hissy: Bummer hey, I thought it was all happening!:hissy: 
The registrar said it was probably my body having a practise run and I could go anytime now, as cervix'scan dilate pretty quickly! Anyway they sent me home and told me to ring in if waters go/bloody show/ or contractions get worse.....they carried on through the night but I managed to fall asleep and their not here this morning, just the bloody back ache!

Ive decided I dont wanna give birth now,lying there last night brought it all back...OMFG IM SCARED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

sammielouize said:
 

> Morning girlies! *DO you know what, today was my first EDD* they gave me, till the buggers put me back 3 weeks ! But hey ho my body think's it's been 40 weeks since last period, so ya never know.


Me too :happydance: x x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls!! :)

I said brb to dana early and feel asleep :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

hiya hannah hun :wave:


----------



## danapeter36

han!!!
I went and ate loads lmao xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

gosh it was nice!! :) 

im addicted to playing games on facebook :blush:

i cant bealive only 2 days till D day, i thought this day would never come!!

HIYA LANA!!


----------



## danapeter36

I know Han, how scary is it?!?!?!
WERE GOING TO BE MUMMIES!


----------



## HannahGraceee

IKNOW!!! :happydance:

wooo!

cant wait intill i have a baby in the moses basket not my teddy :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

ohhh han hun u getting excited :happydance:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning Ladies how ru all ?? 
getting excited yet? 

Cant wait to read mellys birth story !! :happydance::happydance:

xX


----------



## navarababe

morning mel, i cant wait, im soo uncomfy @ night now...

how r u x


----------



## HannahGraceee

i have a tummy ache :)


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awww bless you :hugs: for Lana, i know what its like!!! i was so miserable yesterday !!! 

I am ok today already had a bit of :sex: and some pineapple and some raspberry leaf tea .... lol !! 

Lots of strange movements going on thats for sure .... 
I think he is sick of my moods and wants bubba out :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Aw han u ok babes?
I am starving, need a saaaaaaaaaaaaaandwich!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Good morning you gorgeous ladies!!! :hugs:

I'm still feeling like rubbish.. paracetamol does nothing what so ever! Darn pregnancy and the lack of decent drugs we can take until child birth :rofl:

Due date in 2 days I am so shocked!! .. Dan was trying to get to sleep last night and I was wide awake saying random things like 'if baby came on her due date we would only have 2 baby free days left' .. 'in like 12 days we will be parents' .. it still hasn't properly hit me yet that I will be a mummy to a beautiful baby girl soon.. and will soon be going through lots of pain haha

The bottom of my bump has gone really weird... there is like a hard ridge in it.. I wonder what the heck it is! 

I hope you are all okay :hugs:

Did everyone have a good weekend??

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Aw han u ok babes?
> I am starving, need a saaaaaaaaaaaaaandwich!

Yeh its gone now!! Damnnnnn itt!!! :muaha:



QueenMummyToBe said:


> Good morning you gorgeous ladies!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm still feeling like rubbish.. paracetamol does nothing what so ever! Darn pregnancy and the lack of decent drugs we can take until child birth :rofl:
> 
> Due date in 2 days I am so shocked!! .. Dan was trying to get to sleep last night and I was wide awake saying random things like 'if baby came on her due date we would only have 2 baby free days left' .. 'in like 12 days we will be parents' .. it still hasn't properly hit me yet that I will be a mummy to a beautiful baby girl soon.. and will soon be going through lots of pain haha
> 
> The bottom of my bump has gone really weird... there is like a hard ridge in it.. I wonder what the heck it is!
> 
> I hope you are all okay :hugs:
> 
> Did everyone have a good weekend??
> 
> xx

I know, its just kinda hit me marcs gonna be a daddy :rofl: I CANT WAIT im so happy!!!!!!!!:hugs: i just wanna tell the world!!! 

my weekend was ok! in my new room now! :) you?


----------



## chel27

HAPPY DUE DATE TO ME :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Happy Due Date Chelly lol.
Hi Ash!!! I know it's weird coz for all of us it'll be soon...it just doesnt feel soon enough!
I have been sat here eating pineapple for hours...then I remembered what happened last time! EEk!


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HAPPY DUE DATE TO ME :happydance: :rofl:

ohh chelly we would have been due the same day :rofl: 
if my due date would have stayed lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I hate fake friends.


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Han!!! Still, whos to say, due dates are rubbish in my opinion lol xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Han whats up?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha happy due date Chellly :rofl:

Awww so pleased you are in your new room Hanny you totally deserve it!! :happydance:

My weekend was spent mostly trying to sleep.. I kept having people telling me to sleep off my headache so I kept going to sleep.. did it work.. nope!! I really want to take some co-codamol because it is the only thing that will get rid of my headache but pregnant ladies aren't meant to take it :hissy::hissy:

Thank god for my endless supply of lucozade is all I can say!! :cloud9::blush:

..

You know you are just loving my babies cot... 

https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x214/BigDan1_2007/SDC10454.jpg

You aren't the only one using a teddy bear at the moment Han!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Aw Han whats up?

One of my good friends before i was pregnant is all like, you better ring me up after youve had the baby! i really just wanna be like 

well... ive seen you once in 39 weeks and you expect me to do that.. YEH RIGHT..


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

I LOVE YOUR COT! im so getting that one or the blue when i found out if its a boy or girl

cos im a copy cat :) x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I LOVE YOUR COT! im so getting that one or the blue when i found out if its a boy or girl
> 
> cos im a copy cat :) x

Do it!! 
I love it :cloud9::cloud9:

Dan and I keep laying in bed and just staring at it haha :blush:

Ikea is ACE!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i know my draws are from ikea, my mums ordering me some more another waredrobe for my brother cos we broke his when trying to move it (I didnt):rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Oh Han

I have had friends who have said the same. Personally I wont bother unless theyve seen me or kept in touch while I've been pregnant! Tossers!


----------



## danapeter36

Han I love your new room it looks massive compared to your old room...we got our travel cot yesterday which were using as a playpen. Looks so cute with all her teddies in it xxx


----------



## chel27

thanks girls :happydance: cant believe i still would of been pregnant!!

OMG girls i had the worst night EVER with amy last night!! i fed her at 11pm 5oz and thats hungrier milk shes on already :blush: then she was awake and moaning till 1.30am chewing her fists in the end so i gave her another 2oz cos i thought you cant be hungry!!! finally at 1.45am i get to sleep only to be woken at 3am to her screaming the place down, once again chewing her fists so i gave her the 5oz bottle and she had 4oz of it so finally at 4.15am i get to have some sleep :cry:

quick girls its not to late!!! DONT DO IT :rofl::rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao!!! Chel she's such a hungry lil monster nobody would have believed her journey coz now she eats as well as I do! Bless her!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think I must be weird because I am really excited about doing everything from the nasty bum changes to being woken up for feeds etc :cloud9:

I never thought I would be this excited to nearly be a mummy but I am over the moon!

I can't wait until the rest of my girlies have their babies too! Dana your princess is going to be completely and utterly gorgeous! Hanny I can't wait to find out if my girlie has a future boyfriend or bestfriend hehe :happydance:

I'm so exciteable today.. I blame the lucozade

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> thanks girls :happydance: cant believe i still would of been pregnant!!
> 
> OMG girls i had the worst night EVER with amy last night!! i fed her at 11pm 5oz and thats hungrier milk shes on already :blush: then she was awake and moaning till 1.30am chewing her fists in the end so i gave her another 2oz cos i thought you cant be hungry!!! finally at 1.45am i get to sleep only to be woken at 3am to her screaming the place down, once again chewing her fists so i gave her the 5oz bottle and she had 4oz of it so finally at 4.15am i get to have some sleep :cry:
> 
> quick girls its not to late!!! DONT DO IT :rofl::rofl:

Awww chel bell!!!

i cant wait for that!! :rofl: i was up at 1 - 3- and 5:30 and i dont even have mine yet :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> I think I must be weird because I am really excited about doing everything from the nasty bum changes to being woken up for feeds etc :cloud9:
> 
> I never thought I would be this excited to nearly be a mummy but I am over the moon!
> 
> I can't wait until the rest of my girlies have their babies too! Dana your princess is going to be completely and utterly gorgeous! Hanny I can't wait to find out if my girlie has a future boyfriend or bestfriend hehe :happydance:
> 
> I'm so exciteable today.. I blame the lucozade
> 
> xx

:rofl: future boyfriend or bestfriend 

i cant wait!!!!!!! ahhh please come today!!!

i have a throbbing back and period pains :) maybe? :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I have nothing.
Just pooing lots again.
Big news haha.

Ash yours will be gorgeous too...April babies are having their beauty sleep before they come into the world! Their all going to be stunners xxx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Awww chel bell!!!
> 
> i cant wait for that!! :rofl: i was up at 1 - 3- and 5:30 and i dont even have mine yet :rofl:

:rofl: dont speak to soon hun:rofl: i love my lil girl squillions :rofl: BUT mummy needs to sleep to :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

i feel soooooooooo ran down today :(


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Lmao!!! Chel she's such a hungry lil monster nobody would have believed her journey coz now she eats as well as I do! Bless her!


i cant believe how hungry she is, shes a right little bloater now :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I am weird too then coz I would swap a million sleepless nights to rid me of this hip pain!!! I can't get up by myself and it makes me cry!


----------



## navarababe

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Awww chel bell!!!
> 
> i cant wait for that!! :rofl: i was up at 1 - 3- and 5:30 and i dont even have mine yet :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: dont speak to soon hun:rofl: i love my lil girl squillions :rofl: BUT mummy needs to sleep to :rofl:Click to expand...



:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Awww chel bell!!!
> 
> i cant wait for that!! :rofl: i was up at 1 - 3- and 5:30 and i dont even have mine yet :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: dont speak to soon hun:rofl: i love my lil girl squillions :rofl: BUT mummy needs to sleep to :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## navarababe

why do sky give u about 900 channels with al crap on them lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: have no idea



just had 4 peices of toast and still hungry! :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

lol, ive had cco pops,4 biscuits, packets of crisps. right now ive got a ham sandwich infront of me, and a crisp sandwich lol yummmy


----------



## sam*~*louize

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Girlies I was admitted last night, you know I posted about being really uncomfy yesterday with loads of pains well last night about half ten I started getting pretty painful contractions that were 5 mins apart but only lasting about 20-30 secs!! I phoned L&D and was told to go straight up. Anyways, they carried on whilst I was on the monitor and some were more intense than others but when I was examined my cervix was still closed:hissy: Bummer hey, I thought it was all happening!:hissy:
> The registrar said it was probably my body having a practise run and I could go anytime now, as cervix'scan dilate pretty quickly! Anyway they sent me home and told me to ring in if waters go/bloody show/ or contractions get worse.....they carried on through the night but I managed to fall asleep and their not here this morning, just the bloody back ache!
> 
> Ive decided I dont wanna give birth now,lying there last night brought it all back...OMFG IM SCARED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh:

aww see your going to go earlier, but it wasn't supposed to stop lol!! Maybe he's hanging in there till your full term tomorrow :rofl: going to make you wait hehe

im the same though, got antenatal parent class today,and im scared lol, because this one's on birth i think, and going to make it veryyy real and close!


----------



## HannahGraceee

im gonna go buy a big huge pic-a-mix from town :)


----------



## navarababe

lol yummmy


----------



## sam*~*louize

If I give you my address will you post me some Hannah? :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

i really want one now! just cant be bothered to get up :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

mmmmmmmmmmmm sweeties, i want some!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sammielouize said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> Girlies I was admitted last night, you know I posted about being really uncomfy yesterday with loads of pains well last night about half ten I started getting pretty painful contractions that were 5 mins apart but only lasting about 20-30 secs!! I phoned L&D and was told to go straight up. Anyways, they carried on whilst I was on the monitor and some were more intense than others but when I was examined my cervix was still closed:hissy: Bummer hey, I thought it was all happening!:hissy:
> The registrar said it was probably my body having a practise run and I could go anytime now, as cervix'scan dilate pretty quickly! Anyway they sent me home and told me to ring in if waters go/bloody show/ or contractions get worse.....they carried on through the night but I managed to fall asleep and their not here this morning, just the bloody back ache!
> 
> Ive decided I dont wanna give birth now,lying there last night brought it all back...OMFG IM SCARED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh:
> 
> aww see your going to go earlier, but it wasn't supposed to stop lol!! Maybe he's hanging in there till your full term tomorrow :rofl: going to make you wait hehe
> 
> im the same though, got antenatal parent class today,and im scared lol, because this one's on birth i think, and going to make it veryyy real and close!Click to expand...

I thought my post had turned invisable, thankyou for replying Sammie!:hugs:

Ive just come back from my mw app and I managed to get her to book me in to see the consultant with a view to inducing me next week!!!! OMG!
I just hope I can convince the consultants sidekick. I have to ring the hospital tomorrow morning to see if theres an available slot for tomorrow, if not I have to go next tue, she reckons if they agree it will be wed or thurs they do it! Fingers crossed!

She seems to think Im gonna go on my own though and told me to get bouncing on my ball...ohh and lots of sex! HAHA!


----------



## HannahGraceee

sammielouize said:


> If I give you my address will you post me some Hannah? :D

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive got a £5 i told marc i put it in the baby tin, but its really going in my mouth :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

OMG JACQUI!!!
Yes yes yes, please have your Leo next week! Would make me sooooooooo happy!


----------



## danapeter36

Han!!! Your so funny!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

my ex boyfriend is hinting he hasnt seen my bump, might say you can come see it if you buy me a huge picamix :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

LMAO hannah.


Oooo jackie, u nervous now? u might have ur LO this time next week :happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

oooh han do it! ask him!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol nah, ill go myself, he'll get horrible ones and marc will get in a strop :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Ooo Jac I hope you have your little boy real soon!! :happydance:

I wonder how many babies will be born this easter weekend.. gosh I feel like a kid at Christmas :rofl:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol LOADS is the answer!!! 
I reckon my baby girl will be born next Wed, dont ask why I just think so hehe xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Next wednesday meaning 8th or 15th? Either way woo hoo come on Princess Adams!!! :happydance:

It is my bestest friends birthday tomorrow and she is dying for baby to be born on her birthday bless her :cloud9: I would happily have her tomorrow!! I'm surprisingly upbeat about the fact she won't come until she is ready. 

I'm not getting any signs still.. not even any BH. If I didn't have this gigantic bump and a bum wriggling at me now and then I would think I wasn't pregnant! 

Mmmm nom nom Jelly!!!!

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

aww thanks girls:hugs:

Im hoping hes gonna come on his own this week and I dont have to be induced, but hey, next week will do nicely! Put it this way, I will not move from that hospital until they agree to induce me at 38 weeks!:hissy:

Come on we need more April babies!


----------



## danapeter36

Hehe I am thinking she'll be here on the 15th :) Just got a feeling.
I know I havn't got any pains or anything, so I know nothing is happening!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think things are secretly happening for us.. everyday our bodies prepare more and more.. probably do it all whilst we are asleep! 

I don't want to get any bigger now though.. whenever I try and roll over in bed I get stuck half way!! Offically beach whaled :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha I need help out of bed and off my armchair haha.
I sleep on my left side, but to get out of bed have to move onto my right side, so Peter waits by the side of the bed and hoists me up! Haha.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww dana i love your siggy :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Aw thanx Han, I do love u all, ur all real friends and a laugh, my friends suck right now lol. Hehe we're all just the best people in the world really, I mean who can beat us? We're sexy, beautiful, wonderful ladies hehe.


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girlies, I'm back from hospital. Been there allllll morning - so bored! I think I must've been in a shitty mood 'cause there were lots of little kids running around that were annoying me!

Had my scan, everything seemed fine except I've got a very low amount of fluid which is odd 'cause I've not lost any, and they never picked up on it before. My dad says she must've swallowed it all and that's why she keeps having hiccups!

They measured her and she's apparently just under 7lb which is shocking 'cause I really don't know where she's hiding that - I'm tiny! 

About the movements though ('cause she's not moved at all today until they poked her), I have to go back next Monday and the consultant will decide whether to induce me or not. But the MW said it's looking likely. SCARED MUCH?!


----------



## danapeter36

Wow really? Well thats a good thing honey, she's measuring a really good size! The reduced fluid could be because she needs a wee?


----------



## danapeter36

I told everyone end of April babies are coming first!!! xxx


----------



## danapeter36

aprilmum2009 - MASSES OF LABOUR DUST TO YOU
laydee10 - Anyone know if she popped yet?
hannahgraceee - MASSES OF LABOUR DUST TO YOU
queenmummytobe - MASSES OF LABOUR DUST TO YOU
kellysays2u - MASSES OF LABOUR DUST TO YOU
Lyndsey3010 - MASSES OF LABOUR DUST TO YOU

Sending these labour dust messages because if there is any justice these ladies should be popping imminently!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im back with a huge pic-a-mix :rofl:

Thanks for the dust hun ;) x


----------



## danapeter36

mmmmm what u got in there Han?


----------



## HannahGraceee

everything :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

Awww what happened to my dust? :cry:

Im back, was tidying whole house lol, why is the last 2weeks in pregnancy i decide ive got the nesting instinct when i struggle to bend or walk lmao

How is everyone else? i Keep hoping to come back and someones in labour or something.


----------



## danapeter36

Awww Lana, just dusting the ladies who are due early this week coz I don't want another Melly on our hands lol xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hiya Ladies!!! im so excited my carpet is gettin layed 2moro FINALLY lol....how long have i been goin on about my carpet...i swear over a month now!! Its the last thing to be done in my flat woopwoop!!

So wats been going on anythin exciting??xx


----------



## navarababe

Lol, i know all of u's will go on time, im dying for hannah to go as i wanna know whether its a boy or girl lol. Ill spread labour dust for u all every day, hopefully that will do something for u's lol. 

COME ON LAZY BABIES GET OUT!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## navarababe

Awww jackie thats good ur carpet is getting fitted. How is the new flat? Are you liking it? Still havent seen any photos of it yet hun i dont think, unless ive missed them somewhere lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

I like it but its boring lol, once i get my net sorted ill be happy cos i can jus sit and chat to u lot all day lol!
Ill post photos once my carpet done cos then its all finished!!

HOws things with u n ur ex hun!? xx


----------



## navarababe

Awww be good once u get ur net sorted, be nice little cosy home :) Look forward to seeing the pics :)

Yeh things are ok with him i suppose lol, dont think it will ever be perfect but then sorry hes a man, none of them are ever perfect like us girls lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol i no exactly what u mean, we are great lol!
My ex went to his army training in yorkshire yest...cant believe he actually went! Asshole! Lol! xx


----------



## navarababe

Why did he go there hun?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Well i dunno he was meant to go in july for his trainin then they rang him and said people had dropped out and had spaces for 5th april and he accepted! 
Went mad for a bit but its his dream so i cant really be mad! just mad he aint guna see his baby for i dunno how long!


----------



## danapeter36

Awww Jackie. Sending you hugs babe, you're going to be a fab mum no matter what!

Girls, I just realised something. On the weekend Peter said 'Dya think it'd be okay if I did my motorcycle training on Good Friday as they have a place available'. I said yes straight away because I was thinking I could go shopping with my MIL or watch movies all day and then suddenly today I realised. Friday is the 10th. My official due date. Plus Peter wont be able to answer his phone all day, and he will be gone 8am-6pm!

EEk!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Thanks hun!!!
Make sure when he gets a break he calls you!! Or lets hope bubs doesnt come on the 10th lol!! xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao!!! I am convinced she'll arrive next wed but itd be sods law wouldnt it!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yer that wud be so typical lol! But least bubz wud be here then lol! and NO MOREEEE WAITING!!! xX


----------



## danapeter36

Haha, Jax I havent even had any pains lately, honestly everyones got signs apart from me! What are u like? U having pains?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Not a single one hun, every time i lie in bed needin a wee i think ohh maybe its my waters wantin to break but no just me needin the loo lol!
but hey they say its the quiet ones u gota wath out for so maybe our bubz will cum b4 everyone elses lol xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hissy: i eat too much sweets


----------



## navarababe

ive not had anymore signs hun, im sign free lol, just having the snotty green discharge, thats all. Will see what mw says on wednesday 

Dana ur little girl will come this week or the weekend at latest , fingers crossed for u :dust:


----------



## navarababe

Lol hannah u made urself feel sick now?


----------



## danapeter36

Lol awwwwwwwwww Han!!! Hugs!!! I do the same!!!

Aw Lana, not u as well!!! We're all having nil symptoms!!! At least we'll know if something is happening...I hope!


----------



## navarababe

we prob have a lack of symtoms just now then when labour kicks in we'll get double the pain and symtoms lol. Just our luck


----------



## danapeter36

Well I have even kinda stopped having the cramps! Like I said to Han this morning they were worse at 36 weeks and now nothing!


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh ate too many :rofl: had to go and hide them


----------



## navarababe

i just have the pains in bed now, thats all i got. Its as if ive got a ton of cement stuck to my belly, trying to lift it to turn or something is unbelievable


----------



## navarababe

Lol hannah, u'll think about them again, no where they are and go grab a handful and say thats the last ones u eat...u'll keep doing it till there finished lol


----------



## danapeter36

haha i really want sweets now xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

my bro just bought me macds yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: NO I WONT! :blush:


----------



## navarababe

aww soooooooooo jealous lol


----------



## navarababe

LOL hannah, get someone else to hide them so u dont knw where they are.....;)


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> haha i really want sweets now xxx

you can have mine...:sick:


----------



## danapeter36

mmmmmmmmmm maccy ds!!!
I WANT A QUARTER POUNDER WITH CHEESE!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Han if I could be arsed Id come get them lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> mmmmmmmmmm maccy ds!!!
> I WANT A QUARTER POUNDER WITH CHEESE!!!

me too :)


----------



## navarababe

lol, i could just eat all day and all nite, lucky i stop myself or id be size of a balloon by now lol


----------



## danapeter36

mmmm their the best I think


----------



## navarababe

hmmmmm i want a big mac meal with cola, and then a double cheeseburger. :rofl: oh god im so greedy


----------



## HannahGraceee

my sisters making me chips, maybe that will make my tummy feel better :blush:



&

I cant wait to lie on my tummy :)


----------



## danapeter36

Awww Han.
I am having dr oetkers pizza with chips mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## chel27

mmmmmmmmmm im hungry now lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

afternoon all!

I have had a domestic goddess afternoon baking, made a lemon drizzle cake for us and a pilchard in tomato cake for the dog. Was a bit concerned that with pregnancy brain I would be muddling up the ingredients but looks like I got it right :rofl:

No signs here either of baby coming, my friend had her baby last september and she told me that she knew labour was coming as she got intense period pain before contractions. I think I now have imaginary pains as I am willing them to come so much, I will need a psych evaluation when this is all over!

The texts and e mails of "have you had the baby yet" have started, I have updated my facebook status to "Lyndsey is deliberately ignoring anyone who asks her if she has had the baby yet" and have sent warning text messages to certain persistent texters to leave me the hell alone! one of which was my boss so be interesting to see if I have a job to go back to when mat leave is over!!! Right now, I don't care!!

How is everyone else?

BTW anyone due after me can jolly well wait their turn!!! :rofl:


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone,

mmmmmm lemon drizzle cake......i want some !!!

I have just been to argos to get a mamas and papas changing station, i am well chuffed as it ended up costing us.....nothing !!! We had a £10 giftcard and the rest was paid for in nectar points so im well happy today.

I take it no more babies have arrived then ? All of us that are due around the same days will probably all end up popping on the same day and there will be no-one around to update !!! :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Whoever is on Melllys facebook friends - Sophie alert!! Theres loads of pics on there go go go!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

mama2b said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> mmmmmm lemon drizzle cake......i want some !!!
> 
> I have just been to argos to get a mamas and papas changing station, i am well chuffed as it ended up costing us.....nothing !!! We had a £10 giftcard and the rest was paid for in nectar points so im well happy today.
> 
> I take it no more babies have arrived then ? All of us that are due around the same days will probably all end up popping on the same day and there will be no-one around to update !!! :rofl:

I was thinking the same thing about no updates as we are all in labour!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> mmmmmm lemon drizzle cake......i want some !!!
> 
> I have just been to argos to get a mamas and papas changing station, i am well chuffed as it ended up costing us.....nothing !!! We had a £10 giftcard and the rest was paid for in nectar points so im well happy today.
> 
> I take it no more babies have arrived then ? All of us that are due around the same days will probably all end up popping on the same day and there will be no-one around to update !!! :rofl:

Awww is that the changing station thats in sale ?? whats it like cause i looked at it and debated it .... but i am not sure we'll have the room 

oh hello everyone 
:hugs::hugs: 

Heres some of melanies special labour dust scented with my new perfume 'jadore' by christian dior 
:dust::dust::dust: *baby out baby out*


----------



## mama2b

MelanieSweets said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> mmmmmm lemon drizzle cake......i want some !!!
> 
> I have just been to argos to get a mamas and papas changing station, i am well chuffed as it ended up costing us.....nothing !!! We had a £10 giftcard and the rest was paid for in nectar points so im well happy today.
> 
> I take it no more babies have arrived then ? All of us that are due around the same days will probably all end up popping on the same day and there will be no-one around to update !!! :rofl:
> 
> Awww is that the changing station thats in sale ?? whats it like cause i looked at it and debated it .... but i am not sure we'll have the room
> 
> oh hello everyone
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Heres some of melanies special labour dust scented with my new perfume 'jadore' by christian dior
> :dust::dust::dust: *baby out baby out*Click to expand...

Yes it priced at £47 or something like that, the mamas and papas one. I did want the cosetto one but thats nearly £100 :hissy:

Its in the box at moment but going to set it up in a bit to see what its like size wise.

In our current house we have no room at all and some of the changing stations I have seen are bloody massive so if this one is to big it will have to go back in box until we move to our new house at the end of the month.

I will take some pics so you can see what sort of size it is.:hug:


----------



## sam*~*louize

evening all. raspberry leaf tea makes me feel quite sick sometimes :( Jacqui your post didn't disappear, just 5 pages of posts went over it lol!! 

I'm tired, and fed up of being at home with not a lot to do! Know I should enjoy the relaxing times, but I can't nest, because everything is pretty ok! and can't spend - other than don't really need anything! 

Antenatal class was ok, read it all online though lol, tour of ward soon :)

Hannah has made me want pick a mix too, and now at this time of night, i don't think there's anywhere i can get any!


----------



## mama2b

On second thoughts don't think we will set it up until baby is here just taken the shelves and base out of the box and they are frickin massive !!!! Its not a quick assembly either needs to be screwed together and as its so big will prob be better if we either wait til baby here or just keep it in box til we move to the new house.

Sammie where did you get your raspeberry tea, I went to tesco and they haven't got pure raspberry they are all blended with other fruits, don't know where else to go.


----------



## sam*~*louize

I tried asda and it was mixed with something else too. Holland & Barrett had it in. 3 boxes for £2.50. think there's about 25 easy in one box :D


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey one of my rare opportunities to get online.

Congrats Mellllly and Jeffswife. They're both gorgous!


----------



## sam*~*louize

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1511


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi Rach, 20 days old. omg where has that time gone??

in chat if anyone got it open


----------



## MelanieSweets

Thats ok mama, just let me know when you have got it up and ready (it will prob be full price by then)!! 

Yeh i got my raspberry leaf tea from H&B too .... its lovely i really like green tea anyway so its like that just on the sweet side :) baby loves it too kicks all over the place! 

oh dear just ate far to many aero bubbles ...fatty lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

how do u use the raspberry leaf tea my mum got me sum with a tea pot but i dnt drink tea normally lol so i aint got a clue!? xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

is it teabags or just powdery stuff, cos if last i ain't got a clue!


----------



## mz_jackie86

its more like sticks and stuff kinda looks like weed lol! x


----------



## MelanieSweets

lol is the weed looking stuff in bags hun like tea bags ?? 
I just put a tea bag in and leaf it to stu in a cup for 5mins then drink tastes better a bit stewed then you get the goodness well lets hope soo!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

nah its just all inn one big bag but me mum bought me a lil tea pot to go with it! x


----------



## mama2b

If its loose tea then I think you probably need to buy a tea strainer, you can get them from supermarkets cheap.

I will try H&B although im not sure if we have one where I live ? will have a looksie on their website.

Mel if your short on space Ikea do a really cool fold up changing station in black, was going to get that but it doesn't have a built in bath and was also about £50.


----------



## mz_jackie86

what does the leaf tea do? 
Oh and what does clary sage do?


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> nah its just all inn one big bag but me mum bought me a lil tea pot to go with it! x

i went to ask my mum cos she might know and she said too, but some of the tea in the teapot and some boiling water and just put it in the mug but use a sive(sp) if you know what i mean


----------



## HannahGraceee

sammielouize said:


> evening all. raspberry leaf tea makes me feel quite sick sometimes :( Jacqui your post didn't disappear, just 5 pages of posts went over it lol!!
> 
> I'm tired, and fed up of being at home with not a lot to do! Know I should enjoy the relaxing times, but I can't nest, because everything is pretty ok! and can't spend - other than don't really need anything!
> 
> Antenatal class was ok, read it all online though lol, tour of ward soon :)
> 
> *Hannah has made me want pick a mix too, and now at this time of night, i don't think there's anywhere i can get any*!

:rofl::rofl:
You dont want one i feel so sick still :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> If its loose tea then I think you probably need to buy a tea strainer, you can get them from supermarkets cheap.
> 
> I will try H&B although im not sure if we have one where I live ? will have a looksie on their website.
> 
> Mel if your short on space Ikea do a really cool fold up changing station in black, was going to get that but it doesn't have a built in bath and was also about £50.

Yeh u will prob need a strainer babe!! its got loads of useful benefits if you just google it you can find more about the tea Jac, including shorter 2nd stage labour !! some first times mum only had like 3-4 hour labours and they swear its down to the tea !! 

This is the one i really wanted Juliette .. but its alot to pay really 

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

Yeh we saw the one in Ikea OH didnt like it .. fusspot! xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

im hungry!!!! I WANT PIZZA!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i fancy going into labour tonight

dust me up!


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> i fancy going into labour tonight
> 
> dust me up!

me too!! Last night OH and I went through the hospital bag, packed it such a long time ago I couldn't remember what was in there! It was a strange feeling, felt like we should have been going on holiday or something! But we decided last night that we are so ready for the baby to come NOW.

Actually, we have decided that tuesday (week tomorrow) is a good day as OH can still have 2x4 day weeks without it eating in to his paternity leave!!


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. Had my midwife appt this morning. Babies head is engaged... didnt say how much though evil doctors and still no internal so no clue if dilated or not... Have induction booked for 17th if no baby before then. That means at the most 11 more days till I have my daughter... NEXT FRIDAY!!!!! Am about to piss my pants I AM GONNA BE A MOM!!!!! WTF! lmao. 

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## mama2b

MelanieSweets said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> If its loose tea then I think you probably need to buy a tea strainer, you can get them from supermarkets cheap.
> 
> I will try H&B although im not sure if we have one where I live ? will have a looksie on their website.
> 
> Mel if your short on space Ikea do a really cool fold up changing station in black, was going to get that but it doesn't have a built in bath and was also about £50.
> 
> Yeh u will prob need a strainer babe!! its got loads of useful benefits if you just google it you can find more about the tea Jac, including shorter 2nd stage labour !! some first times mum only had like 3-4 hour labours and they swear its down to the tea !!
> 
> This is the one i really wanted Juliette .. but its alot to pay really
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core
> 
> Yeh we saw the one in Ikea OH didnt like it .. fusspot! xxClick to expand...

I saw that one in mc and I have to say it is bloody massive !!! I think it is probably the biggest one ive seen, nice but very big.

I wish we had the space to set it up now, i want to put all the babies toiletries and nappies etc in the shelves !! lol


----------



## sam*~*louize

I got my pick a mix. Asda 3 seperate bags lol, so will tip them all into 1, and pretend i chose it all myself !


----------



## KelBez

congrats to melly and jeffswife! <3

who's next?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

sammielouize said:


> I got my pick a mix. Asda 3 seperate bags lol, so will tip them all into 1, and pretend i chose it all myself !

:rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

aww did no one see my post lol...


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> Hey everyone. Had my midwife appt this morning. Babies head is engaged... didnt say how much though evil doctors and still no internal so no clue if dilated or not... Have induction booked for 17th if no baby before then. That means at the most 11 more days till I have my daughter... NEXT FRIDAY!!!!! Am about to piss my pants I AM GONNA BE A MOM!!!!! WTF! lmao.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good.

Lol i thought id reply ;) didnt see it before.. :)

Thats good hun its normally like 2 weeks over before induction, well it is over here lol 

11 days and kellys a mummy :) :happydance:

apperntly my sister got a sweep at 40 weeks so i might get one wednesday!!! 

i think your have it before then any way :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

Awww kelly i saw your post.... I have just logged on :) 
I know exactly how you feel. I had MW appointment yesterday afternoon as well and she said that bubbies head in engaged but wouldnt tell me how far or if i am dialiated or not. Kinda annoying i thought... 
Ohhh but she was happy to tell me that i have hamarroids (Sorry if TMI) so yeah... Gotta put up with that now as well as being uncomfy :( So that is awesome lol NOT!!!!

MW thinks that Layla will be here either just before or just after due date (next Thursday) but we have arranged a appointment with Delivery Doctor to start induction on the 20th if no action has started yet :) So within the next 16 days i will be a mummy :) hehhehehehehehehehe scary shit i think!!! 

How is everything goin????


----------



## KelBez

kellysays2u said:


> Hey everyone. Had my midwife appt this morning. Babies head is engaged... didnt say how much though evil doctors and still no internal so no clue if dilated or not... Have induction booked for 17th if no baby before then. That means at the most 11 more days till I have my daughter... NEXT FRIDAY!!!!! Am about to piss my pants I AM GONNA BE A MOM!!!!! WTF! lmao.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good.

How exciting Kel!
I can't wait to see my dr on wednesday then we will have a plan as to when little chase comes out!


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww that sounds promising mandy!

lol I figured my post was just one of the ones that gets lost cause people hit reply right as I put it up lol. I was just so excited about getting my induction date that I had to let everyone know lol. 

I dont think they really do sweeps over here... May ask at my appt on monday if she is not here by then so that maybe it will start labor and I wont have to be induced. 

Hannah the only reason there only making me go a week over is cause I was basically crying in her office in pain... I could barely get up on the table to be examined cause my hips are so bad! She was like well we normally go two weeks over but we will do it at one week if you want i was like YES! So its actually two days over one week because there going by my lmp dates not my scan dates which say the 8th... she said she wanted to use the later date just to give bubs two extra days to cook lol.


----------



## kellysays2u

lol cry and look in massive amounts of pain girls! It works... well did for mine lol!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol kelly i got a midwife appt on thurs im so gunna do that lol!!! 

Drama queen here i come lol


----------



## kellysays2u

lol well i really couldnt get up on the table without giving out a little yelp when I lifted my leg. IT KILLED lol. But I possibly played the rest up JUST a LITTLE!


----------



## mummy to be

Hahahah Kelly i did the same thing lol....... Hey if it works than why not lol... :D 

they dont do sweeps over there??? Really i wonder why not?? Well it is great to have a induction date at least hey!!!! So your being induced on what date again??? I am on the 20th :)


----------



## mellllly

Hi Ladies, Just checking in!! Love to all and thanks for the congrats!!

Is there any more babies yet!? Congrats JeffsWife!!

I will update more later on tomorrow (hopefully!) along with my birth story, 
I am aching today and feel like I have been hit by a bus!
Plus we have had thousands of visitors we today I am absolutly shattered.

She seems to sleep all day and ten doesnt settle at night at the moment which is hard emotional work, but still well worth the wait for her. Graham has been amazing with her and I think I would have broken down without him.

Anyways I gotta go - Catch up soon!

PS. Pic overload on Facebook!! LOL! xx

:dust: to all xx


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww melly hope she settles into a sleeping routine soon for you! I love all the pictures on facebook she is such a cutie and has your dimples lol oh btw how did you manage to look so calm and gorgeous after giving birth lol?

Mandy my induction date is the 17th.


----------



## mummy to be

awwwwwww that is cute... so gonna have to check out the pics :) 

Ohh Kelly that is great.. NOT LONG NOW!!!!!!!! hheheh woot woot :) 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Janisdkh

No net till thursday girls :8( im so scared I will go into labor and wont be able to update you all. Guys I CANNOT believe how much I missed!!!! Time to go read! :D I am at my moms till tomorrow I have three doctor appointments tomorrow morning.


----------



## Janisdkh

Wowwwwwwww congrats to everyone here who has given birth.. Im so sad I missed it :'(


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww janis its nice to see you on. Hopefully you will get your internet sorted so you will be able to be on more often! I miss having all the april mummies on regularly. This weekend was COMPLETELY DEAD! 

I may not be on to much tomorow it depends on what (if anything) hunter wants to do tomorow... Its the nine year anniversary since his mom passed so its I dont know whats gonna happen. I just know its not going to be a very happy day with him tomorow so I am just gonna sit back and do whatever he wants. Although he said hes probably going out with friends so I may end up being on all day.


----------



## JeffsWife07

I MISS MY GIRLIES!!!

How is every1? Any new April babies????

I'm so sorry I haven't been on that much. We had to take Marissa to the doc today. She is a healthy baby girl with a slight touch of jaundice. She had to go to lab to have blood work done to measure her bilirubin. Bless her heart....she cried and so did I. DH almost cried too.

I will try to be on here more girls....I miss you all & want to send labor dust out to everyone. :dust::dust::dust:

I have to go now.:cry: My new college semester started up this today & I have a million things due by Thursday. The assholeish teachers will not give me any time off....and I just gave birth on Friday.:devil::gun:

:hug:


((((I couldn't help myself....I just had to share more pics with you girls)))))

Love You All,
Chas
 



Attached Files:







000_0011.jpg
File size: 96.5 KB
Views: 14









100_0289.jpg
File size: 94 KB
Views: 13









000_0005.jpg
File size: 92.4 KB
Views: 14









100_0286.jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mummy to be

awwwww Jandish i hope your ok.... and that you can at least try to contact someone if you go into labour!!!! 

Chas, Awwww Marrissa is super super super cute!!!!!!!!!!! i am sooooo jealous lol :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Chas Marissa is so cute!!! :) 
you look amazing for given birth on friday :D X


----------



## lyndsey3010

Awwwww Marissa is sooooo adorable and Chas, you look amazing! Cant believe you have to get straight back to college, that sucks.

Come on, we want more babies!


----------



## danapeter36

OMG Chas you look incredible! You and Melly need to share your tips! I am going to look vile!
Morning Hanny loo xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

dont worry dana so am i!!!

ill look ugly and fat ;)


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Han, Chas looks incredible, and you wont look bad!!! I don't even brush my hair at the moment I look like a homeless person lmao xxx


----------



## navarababe

mornng girls :wave:

:dust:


----------



## danapeter36

Morning Lana Banana!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Lol Han, Chas looks incredible, and you wont look bad!!! I don't even brush my hair at the moment I look like a homeless person lmao xxx

what is a hairbrush? :blush:





:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> mornng girls :wave:
> 
> :dust:

Hiya Lana :)

:dust:


If i dont go tonight im washing the widnows tomo :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

danapeter36 said:


> Morning Lana Banana!!!

Omg everyone calls me that LOL, My sister got me in her phone as banana lol


Awwww han, wash the windows and bump down the stairs that will work. lol


----------



## sam*~*louize

Morning! Marissa is a cutie fair play - they all are though aren't they. You just can't help but love new babies :D

think I'm getting jelly cm. only tiny bits, Clear plug maybe?


----------



## danapeter36

Haha!!! Han try EVERYTHING!

Yep you're Lana Banana hehe. I know, my hair is a MESS, when I am in labour they'll think a werewolf came in!


----------



## danapeter36

oooh sammie, any pains?


----------



## HannahGraceee

this baby is coming out before the 10th wheather it likes it or not

im gonna try and get marc to give me a sweep tomo

and my mum said she wants to go to the MW with me to make the MW give me one :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

haha get marc to give u a sweep!!!
lol why arent our babies here yet han?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

has any one decided on a diet there going on? 

Im going on WW but not going to the meetings or anything :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> haha get marc to give u a sweep!!!
> lol why arent our babies here yet han?!

i hope mine comes tonight, i wanna see marc :rofl: i miss him :( i asked if he would stay round tonight but he said no :cry:


----------



## sam*~*louize

He said NO?!?!

No pains dana no, waking every 2 hours on the dot for a wee! last 3 nights in a row. and then grumpy when i wake because of it but hey ! 
Actually BH are like touching concrete when I get them now, but Im thinking that's the R tea making uterus stronger or whatever it does lol!


----------



## danapeter36

Oh Han!!!
I will do whatever diet you wanna do, just coz I wanna do it with someone rather than on my own because I dont have any will power on my own!
Sammie, dya think youll be early?


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh manU are playing and hes already promised he would watch it with his brother :( 

hes staying round thursday tho, or tonight if i go into labour :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Oh Han!!!
> I will do whatever diet you wanna do, just coz I wanna do it with someone rather than on my own because I dont have any will power on my own!
> Sammie, dya think youll be early?

lol we should all do (roughly) or the same one, we will have to decide in the april mummys diet thread :rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

I hope not to go over, but as for going early it's probably wishful thinking, just searched forums and some have gone into labour 2 days after clear plug, and others been having it for weeks lol! Wasn't a lot but was not runny like normal, felt like i was ovulating again lol!


----------



## HannahGraceee

if i do WW and breastfeed i could be looking at losing 8 pounds a week! plus ill be going out with the baby daily to get the baby fresh air ect and going on my wii fit daily but that will proberly start a few weeks after - plus im doing the run for life in juneish i think :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

sammielouize said:


> I hope not to go over, but as for going early it's probably wishful thinking, just searched forums and some have gone into labour 2 days after clear plug, and others been having it for weeks lol! Wasn't a lot but was not runny like normal, felt like i was ovulating again lol!

 Sammie :hissy: its my turn first! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

i dont even know what ovulating feels like lmao.
yeah we should all decide on one, but i dont mind as long as ppl are willing to do a diet plan coz i think itd be good for us xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

You will do Han, she ain't moving anywhere lol, she gets pick a mix in here ! :D sma when out


----------



## sam*~*louize

danapeter36 said:


> i dont even know what ovulating feels like lmao

nor me, but you supposedly get jelly ewcm lol!


----------



## danapeter36

wooooow han your gonna be super skinny in NO time!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I just lose neverending bits of plug


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
i think i should have just done the pic-a-mix you did :rofl: would have saved me 3 pounds :rofl:


& i wonder why im fat? :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

I dunno what diet im going to go on after babyis born, i dont wanna lose the weight to quick as thats not good for ours bodies. So im not sure, really need to get hold of wii fit, as they help and means we can do it in the house when bubs is sleeping. I wish bubs would hurry up.


----------



## HannahGraceee

sammielouize said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> i dont even know what ovulating feels like lmao
> 
> nor me, but you supposedly get jelly ewcm lol!Click to expand...

is ovulation? you get before your period when you get discharge? :blush:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol! Han! Your not fat!
Mmmm I fancy pic a mix but I dont live anywhere near somewhere that does it. Woolworths used to!


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> I dunno what diet im going to go on after babyis born, i dont wanna lose the weight to quick as thats not good for ours bodies. So im not sure, really need to get hold of wii fit, as they help and means we can do it in the house when bubs is sleeping. I wish bubs would hurry up.

omg i just fogot my wii fit said i was overweight BEFORE i was pregnant i wonder what it says now! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

ooooh thanks dr han! is that what ur getting sammie, jelly stuff?

i know lana, but i think for me its going to be about eating healthier and that can only help bubs when i am breastfeeding. combined with exericise, good food and breastfeeding i reckon weight loss will just happen.


----------



## navarababe

omg whos watching jemery kyle, a 42yr age gap between them....I agree ages is just a number but thats just ripping the piss. :sick:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I think it said I was 80 or something han haha


----------



## navarababe

Hannah ur far from fat girl, ur gorgeous, u'll be back super skinny again at no time. But Just dont lose it to quickly, as i did before i was pregnant and gave me stretchies :(


----------



## danapeter36

yuck lana i just put jezza on, 42 years?! woah


----------



## navarababe

ITs horrible aint it :sick: 

You'll lose the weight dana no problem. But i dont think any of u girls are fat to begin with


----------



## danapeter36

Lana/Sammie/Han can you help me choose?
Which of these is nicer for my MIL?
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_60901_1004176_-1
or https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_60901_1003842_-1


----------



## danapeter36

Aw Lana, your so sweet. My problem is my arse really and my thighs but I knew thatd happen coz my mum got the same thing lol.

I am trying to pick a top for my MIL she's 45, and shes just started a new job within the NHS and I want to treat her.


----------



## navarababe

I like the pink one hun :)


----------



## danapeter36

Aw thanks hun, yeah its very summery isnt it. The other one is a bit plain. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh the first one :)


----------



## danapeter36

My ankles are massive again!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

im having a vistorer today :)


----------



## navarababe

one of mine went massive the other day there, mw said not to worry unless i get pains on the back on of my leg, but it was horrible looking :(


----------



## navarababe

im hoping labour starts for me between thursday night and monday morning as ill be up at my mums for they few days lol, if not ill be scared again as ill be back home after mondy on my ownn lol


----------



## danapeter36

whos visitin han?


----------



## HannahGraceee

im going to to finish watching AMERICAS NEXT TOP MODEL then tidy the house like hell and get dressed :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> whos visitin han?

my friend chloe and maybe kelsey and i get to use my own front door :) :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

I am bawling my eyes out! Those sisters reunion on Jezza made me cry!


----------



## danapeter36

aw han thats great! you know whatll happen now, youll go into labour when their over lol


----------



## sam*~*louize

The pink one is nice, if she likes colour and summery stuff. If not then the black one is plainer but smart too :)

Off for a walk around a lake :) then midwife in a bit, see you later girlies :)


----------



## navarababe

I know dana it was sooooooo sad :( but so happy that they found each other


----------



## navarababe

i cant believe its ur due date 2moro already hannah its flew in i think.


----------



## danapeter36

I dont feel well today I think I am getting a cold!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i know! im due tomo!! wtf? im gonna be a mum! im going to have a son or a daughter :| wtf..


----------



## danapeter36

awwww han, youll be a natural. i just know it xxx

JELLY BEAN HAD HER LITTLE ONE. Bless her! Isnt she an April mum?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies!!

I can't believe it is my due date TOMORROW!! .. And Hans and Kellys and Lyndseys :happydance:

Labour dust for us all :dust:dust::dust::dust:

I was feeling really niggly and just funny in general yesterday and I was really hoping things would start today but all I've got is my rib/backache :hissy: 
Looks like my best friend will have to go without sharing her birthday.. unless things start soon! Come on baby :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I'm still not well though, I keep sneezing constantly and my throat is so so sore.. and my head is still killing me!! .. Grrr.. guess it is my body telling me I'm not ready to have my baby girl :cry:

How are all my ladies feeling?? 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> awwww han, youll be a natural. i just know it xxx
> 
> JELLY BEAN HAD HER LITTLE ONE. Bless her! Isnt she an April mum?

Yeh she is, i updated her now - i knew she was having a section but didnt wanna update her on the list untill she updated on here ect



QueenMummyToBe said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> I can't believe it is my due date TOMORROW!! .. And Hans and Kellys and Lyndseys :happydance:
> 
> Labour dust for us all :dust:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I was feeling really niggly and just funny in general yesterday and I was really hoping things would start today but all I've got is my rib/backache :hissy:
> Looks like my best friend will have to go without sharing her birthday.. unless things start soon! Come on baby :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I'm still not well though, I keep sneezing constantly and my throat is so so sore.. and my head is still killing me!! .. Grrr.. guess it is my body telling me I'm not ready to have my baby girl :cry:
> 
> How are all my ladies feeling??
> 
> xx

I knowwwwwww!!! due date tomo!! wooohh!! im gonna do the hoovering and scrub the floors today!! :) CMON BABY GET OUT OF ME!! :) im hoping for a due date baby


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have no floors to scrub :hissy:
I think I shall play on my wii, standing up and playing tennis seems to give me some pains.. wooo hooo come on pain :rofl::rofl:

Han we are going to be mummies SO soon!! It seems like yesterday since we realised we had the same due date and same 20 week scan date!! :hugs::cry:

I keep expecting to come online and find out you have gone into labour without me!! .. I've got my bike at the ready just incase you do hehe :bike:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

omg im having a sneezing fit!! first one in ages!! maybe that willl set off labour cos every time i sneeze it makes my belly contract


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hahaha Han if that worked I would've gone into labour by now :rofl:

I wonder if my midwife will give me a sweep on Thursday.. if not then I'll have to wait until 8 days over and there won't be much point because the would be wanting to induce me on 10 days over!! 

I can't believe that really we could pop at any minute but I don't think I will... I've convinced myself I will have to be induced :hissy:

The oddest movements are happening at the moment.. baby is hiccuping and I can feel them all in my bum!!! It is making me jump :rofl:

xx


----------



## mellllly

mellllly said:


> Hi Ladies, Just checking in!! Love to all and thanks for the congrats!!
> 
> Is there any more babies yet!? Congrats JeffsWife!!
> 
> I will update more later on tomorrow (hopefully!) along with my birth story,
> I am aching today and feel like I have been hit by a bus!
> Plus we have had thousands of visitors we today I am absolutly shattered.
> 
> She seems to sleep all day and ten doesnt settle at night at the moment which is hard emotional work, but still well worth the wait for her. Graham has been amazing with her and I think I would have broken down without him.
> 
> Anyways I gotta go - Catch up soon!
> 
> PS. Pic overload on Facebook!! LOL! xx
> 
> :dust: to all xx

Hi Ladies, 
Not sure if anyone read my message? How is everyone??
I still cant believe how grumpy I was on Friday/Saturday about being overdue, and now shes here :cloud9: - crazy stuff.

So Han, Ash and all the other April 8th mummies (cant think who else haha) - Due Date tomorrow, how exciting. Who is going to go first I wonder??

xx


----------



## navarababe

Awww hey melllly, how u getting on? :hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

I reckon Han is going first out of the 8th bunch xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Melly! :hugs:
I can't believe your OH was right about when you were going to pop!!

Dan has predicted 17th for me.. I was not impressed when he said that! 

I just can't wait for us all to start popping :cloud9::cloud9:

xx


----------



## mellllly

I know, He also had a dream that she would have a full head of dark hair and she did!! Mystic Graham! haha!

She is still asleep at the moment, has been since about 3 this morning, not too bad! She wont settle in her moses basket at the mo which is hard.

I have lost a stone already so only a stone to go and back to pre-pregnancy weight.

OMG ladies, your water breaking is the most weirdest thing ever, haha its like a gush like you hae wet yourself but you dont get any relief from it


----------



## HannahGraceee

Melllllyyy!! :flower: 

i showed my mum the pics of sophie :) she thinks she so cuteeee too 

marc thinks i will be as overdue as i possible get lol --- get graham to predict me! he is far better then my predictions :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

yeah lets pimp graham out as the april mummy psychic!


----------



## mellllly

LOL I will ask him when he gets out of the shower and see what he says haha!
I will do a list for you with his predictions


----------



## HannahGraceee

yes :):) 

hes a good one for predictions!! so far ive gone urmmmm 0 right :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol same here haha.


----------



## HannahGraceee

im gonna get marc to sweep me tomo :rofl:


----------



## techi_girly

Hi girls, cant belive there are so many April mums already....whos going to be next?? :hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I am! :)


----------



## mellllly

I asked him and he looked at me like I was demented haha!!

Will do my birth story later, need to do an online shop as got no food!

What I did Saturday:
Sex in the morning
RLT - About 4 cups
Walked around town for about an hour
Walked to the shop
Had a chinese (Chicken Chow Mein, Egg Fried Rice, Pancake Roll, Chicken Balls, Curry Sauce-the whole pot) I was hungry

What I was feeling on Saturday:
Backache (but not period pains, sharp ish pains)
Lots of Pressure down below
Needing the toilet every 5 mins
Generally felt strange!?? Cant explain it

Thought I would let you know! Catch up later lovely ladies - get them babies popping out!! xx


----------



## techi_girly

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hahaha Han if that worked I would've gone into labour by now :rofl:
> 
> I wonder if my midwife will give me a sweep on Thursday.. if not then I'll have to wait until 8 days over and there won't be much point because the would be wanting to induce me on 10 days over!!
> 
> I can't believe that really we could pop at any minute but I don't think I will... I've convinced myself I will have to be induced :hissy:
> 
> The oddest movements are happening at the moment.. baby is hiccuping and I can feel them all in my bum!!! It is making me jump :rofl:
> 
> xx

Hi hun, your MW should be able to offer a sweep tomorrow, my MW said she can do them from 40 weeks, apparently if its going to work normally you go into labour within 48 hrs. 

I had one yesterday with the consultant as I have preeclampsia and they are hoping to get things moving without inducing me. Had a bit of a show later, if the baby hasnt come by Tuesday I will be having another one then. :hug:

Sending lots of labour dust to all the April mummies, especially everyone due tomorrow :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

:hug:


----------



## navarababe

i just wish i would go into labour, i really do. I just want her out x


----------



## techi_girly

HannahGraceee said:


> I am! :)

The race is on for all the mummies due tomorrow, lots of pineapple, raspberry leaf tea, curries and sex tonight then :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

techi_girly said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I am! :)
> 
> The race is on for all the mummies due tomorrow, lots of pineapple, raspberry leaf tea, curries and sex tonight then :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Im just about to scrub the flooor :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm drinking pineapple juice, have got a pineapple to eat, going to have a curry tonight.

I'm on my 2nd RLT of the day.. already done some bouncing on my ball.. going to go to tesco later and take a waddle round and then play on the wii.. 

Shall have to use OH for some bouncing later too :muaha:

I feel really strange.. like completely on edge it is really annoying!! :dohh:

I know nothing is going to make her come before her time but it is fun trying :rofl:

If my midwife refuses to give me a sweep on thursday I will be sooo annoyed.. I shall have to get some sexy gloves on and have a poke about haha

Ooo question.. when they do a sweep do they put like the plastic rocket thing up you first or just gloved fingers?!?

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Just gloved fingers honey, they wouldnt get their fingers up the plastic rocket, thats for swabbing only xxx


----------



## danapeter36

I am not fussed now, just want my ankles to stop swelling, I'll be happy if I have her next Wed. Thats my day for some reason lol.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

What if they have problems getting their fingers up?! .. Ouchie!! :rofl:

Ahh I feel like a right prat asking the plastic rocket question :blush::rofl:

Today was kinda my day because it would be so sweet for my baby girl to have the same birthday as my bestest friend.. I shall try to remain hopeful.. I could have a super quick birth *wishful thinking!!!*

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol, they use tonnes of lube hun, and you have to take deep breaths. If your cervix is to the back, they say it's not 'favourable' and they tell you to come back in a few days or they'll leave you till 10 days over and discuss an induction if a second sweep doesnt work. xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

My midwife only works at my GPs one day a week.. so if I'm not favourable this week at 40+1 then I'll have to wait till I'm 41+1 and then 2 days later it will be induction time! 

I love your expertise Dana :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Haha, hun, I just remember stuff Sal tells me.

Mwah.
Yep that sounds about right and it still means you'll have her soon, even though you're likely to give birth before then!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies how we all doing today....ive nicked someones wireless hehehehehe!!!
Waiting for the carpet guy..whenever that will bloody be!

whatcha all up 2? xxx


----------



## navarababe

whts everyone up to today? x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

And I remember everything you tell me :happydance:

Aww I still can't believe we are all going to have our babies soon!!!! 

My mum is still convinced she is having pains for me.. she has major backache and stomach pains for no reason :muaha:

xx


----------



## navarababe

hey jackie, hope carpet man comes soon for ya...

when does ur net go bk on?


----------



## mz_jackie86

I no i cant believe its april 7th already it really is flying in....


----------



## danapeter36

Lol ur mum makes me giggle!
I am thinking she'll arrives next wed...if so that gives me just over a week :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

i dunno hun im waiting for that to be delivered might give em a call actually!!!

what u doin 2day hun?


----------



## navarababe

ohhh ash its possible lol.wish it was my dd 2moro :(


----------



## navarababe

im just munching on some pasta lol. today seems to be going tsooo slow :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

mmm pasta i want sum lol x


----------



## mz_jackie86

argghhhhhhh on the fone bout my internet and they said its been put on hold because they took the wrong direct debit details!!!! Why didnt they just ring me bloody idiots!!!! now i have to wait longerrrr......


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Today is definitely dragging!! 
Yesterday I woke up at 10:30 ish and spent the day relaxing and the day flew. 
I can't believe it is only 1pm.. and I've only been awake for 3 hours today ugh :dohh:

Has anyone got any exciting plans for this week/weekend??

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

I am halfway through making my dad a birthday cake, its his bday today and was my mums on sunday. We got them a joint present and I feel guilty that we have nothing to give my dad on his actual bday so I have been baking. Check this bad boy out (Warning, do not look if you are hungry or if you have a soft spot for chocolate cake):

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3092/ultimate-chocolate-cake

I don't like chocolate cake so at least I'm not tempted to lick the bowl!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

lyndsey that looks LUSH!!!

give me the bowl ill lick it lol!! x


----------



## lyndsey3010

mz_jackie86 said:


> lyndsey that looks LUSH!!!
> 
> give me the bowl ill lick it lol!! x

Its all yours!!

I've just seen the state of me, I am covered in chocolate splashes. Compliments my tracksuit look nicely!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Glad to hear your doing well melllyt :) 
That chocolate cake looks lovely! i couldnt make it tho lol!

been for my sunny but windy walk! and midwife was all fine :)

someone's water's need to go tonight!!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Glad to hear midwife went well sammie. Got my appointment tomorrow but they have already told me they won't give me a sweep until 41weeks. Boooooooooo.

I'm booooooooooooooored


----------



## navarababe

hopefully mine lol


----------



## navarababe

im so bored to, why is this day going sooooooooo slow


----------



## lyndsey3010

daytime tv seriously sucks as well


----------



## mz_jackie86

I is draggin isnt it!!! Im soooooooooooo bored!!

Has anyone noticed that they times on here are an hour behind lol???


----------



## kellysays2u

Morning everyone! Well at least its still morning here (9:15). OH is still sleeping so I thought I would hop on and say hi before I go cuddle him and wake him up. I have 10 days at most till I am in labor! I am basically pissing my pants in fear now lol. 

How are you all?


----------



## mz_jackie86

im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored n still no carpet man dammit!!!!


----------



## danapeter36

why arent u girls in chat if ur bored? hehe


----------



## mz_jackie86

no1 is on there lol


----------



## navarababe

im in chat hun


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Kelly don't be scared... be excited like meee :happydance::happydance:

I think I will get really scared when labour actually starts.. or half way through I will be like OH MY GOD a baby is trying to come out of me haha :rofl:

Gosh my feet have swollen up.. elephant stumps springs to mind!!

I wonder if we will actually end up with a due date baby tomorrow.. I really hope so! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Jax get ur arse in chat lol


----------



## danapeter36

Ash my feet are awful, I am having to wear my ted stockings again :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mission clean my way into labour has began :)


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Just got back from my half hour loony run. I ran/hopped/skipped for half an hour thru the village. I feel like shes dropped. woo hoo!


----------



## lyndsey3010

danapeter36 said:


> Lol Just got back from my half hour loony run. I ran/hopped/skipped for half an hour thru the village. I feel like shes dropped. woo hoo!

I am so envious of your energy levels!
Plus, that is a sight I would have love to have seen :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i think i cleaned too hard, i have a tummy ache :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> i think i cleaned too hard, i have a tummy ache :(

boooooo. I have really struggled to get the motivation to clean, I had it in abundance a few weeks ago, now its long gone and all i want to do is bake bake and bake some more!


----------



## kellysays2u

lol dana i would have loved to see that! 

I am sorry you got a tummy ache han... hope it gets better and bubs decides to come.


----------



## kellysays2u

hey lyndsey that cake this morning looked more delicious then anything else I have ever seen. I wanted to eat it so bad lol. I would LOVE some of your baking skills! I would make that cake a million times over.


----------



## lyndsey3010

kellysays2u said:


> hey lyndsey that cake this morning looked more delicious then anything else I have ever seen. I wanted to eat it so bad lol. I would LOVE some of your baking skills! I would make that cake a million times over.

Aw thanks hun. I'm getting in some practice at baking under pressure as I am doing a friends wedding cake in September.
Im trying to ice the bugger at the moment. I say ice, its called a ganache whatever the hell that is :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

lol i didnt listen to your advice though lol. I looked at even though I was hungry and am madly in love with chocolate... Probably the reason I think I could eat like the entire thing!


----------



## HannahGraceee

please please please let me go into labour tonight!!! im sooo knackered!! if not all that hard work for nothing


----------



## danapeter36

Hehe I was supposed to be tidying....

Ended up on Peters XBOX 360....

Playing Guitar Hero! I rock, apparently. The screen told me so. xxx


----------



## navarababe

:rofl: dana.

U got any pains from ur running round the town? lol

Aww han hope u get better soon and bubs comes out V soon


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Pfft I've got major rib/backache! It is making me want to cry again :cry:
No blooming signs of her coming out.. you will all have your babies long before I have mine :cry:

I've tried to remain upbeat all day but now I've just had enough!! 

ARGHHH!!! 

xx


----------



## mama2b

Just had some really awful news, hayley x's baby Alex died this morning in his sleep. 

I can't believe it :cry:

I have posted a thread so we can all give her some support xxxxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> Just had some really awful news, hayley x's baby Alex died this morning in his sleep.
> 
> I can't believe it :cry:
> 
> I have posted a thread so we can all give her some support xxxxx

I am in tears huni i cannot believe it, I feel sick!! why does this happen ...so many questions .... 

I am speechless ....


----------



## navarababe

Its such a shame and so scary. thinking of u hun and ur family x


----------



## mama2b

I was crying to :cry:

This world is so crap, I can't believe things like this happen to such nice people.

Thanks for updating the title of this thread han, im sure hayley will really appreciate it :hug:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Oh my gosh poor Hayley :cry:
I'm on the verge of tears. 
Shouldn't happen to anyone ever 
:hugs:

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

danapeter36 said:


> Lol Just got back from my half hour loony run. I ran/hopped/skipped for half an hour thru the village. I feel like shes dropped. woo hoo!

:rofl: I bet she labours tonight!!!:happydance:

Editted: Just seen the awful news. OMG I am speechless. Poor Hayley:cry:

All my thoughts and well wishes go to her and her OH. RIP baby Alex.


----------



## navarababe

lol i wish i could go into labour tonight


----------



## xxxjacxxx

navarababe said:


> lol i wish i could go into labour tonight

I think most of us do Lana.......:blush:

Im fed up and im only term today.:dohh:


----------



## navarababe

awww hun, ive got mw 2moro, then hospital on friday for glucose test, im dreading it. i really need to stop reading up on stuff :(


----------



## sam*~*louize

Oh man, that is awful! Thoughts are with her and her family. :(

edit: i actually feel quite sick/very sad now :( we go through 9 months of worrying, to arrive safe and then this happen.


----------



## chel27

my thoughts and love go out to hayley :cry::cry: words simply fail me..............................

:cry:


----------



## Janisdkh

I am so sad by the news. This world honestly sucks sometimes. It is just not fair. I'm so sorry hayley :'( I wrote something for her in the other thread. I just don't knwo what to say. it is heart breaking.


I wish to go into labor this week. Had an NST today and his movements were less but they still say he's doing well. Also I felt sick yesterday and woozy a bit today. My urine still has blood in it which it's like the 4rth week or so in a row and she now thinks it is my mucus plug slowly slipping away. I am at my moms till tomorrow instead because now I have to see another doctor tomorrow about something. I have no clue what....... I got my birth papers also from my OB. Now I guess I just wait...............


----------



## danapeter36

I dont know what to say tonight.
I am so sorry. I can't even find the words. xxx


----------



## navarababe

i know its soo sad :cry:


----------



## pink_cabbage

I've only just logged on, and when I saw the title of our normal thread had changed my heart sank... 

There are no words that can make anything better, or even come close. 

Thinking of you Hayley, and your little one x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry: i still cant bealive this has happened! why do bad things happen to good people?


----------



## pink_cabbage

:cry: It really is so very sad... 

Bad things do always seem to happen to the best of people though, and that sucks. 

This world is cruel :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh my god poor poor hayley. Sending her all my love and she is in my thoughts. Sleep tight baby alex. 

I'm absolutely shocked and stunned. 
X


----------



## kellysays2u

I cant believe that she lost her baby alex... If today wasnt a cruel enough day (my oh lost his mom 9 yrs ago to this day)... May baby alex rest in peace forever. Sleep tight...

Scares me even more though... I can not imagine waking up to a lost baby... And she was such a loving and deserving mother...


----------



## mama2b

Just wanted to say thank you for all the messages you have left hayley, she knows about the thread but not sure when she will check it but im sure she will be touched by all the messages.

I am so devastated for her, I just can't imagine what she must be going through, she said they will do a post mortem but I don't know how long the results will take.

I think he had been ill over the weekend but Im not sure if that has anything to do with it.....

I just can't believe this has happened, she is an absolute gem why is life so cruel :cry:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Big hugs to you too mama2b. Must be so hard being a text buddy and trying to put all our thoughts in to words for hayley.


----------



## JeffsWife07

OMG I just logged on and saw the other thread.:cry:
I am so sorry Hayley.:hugs:
I know that things happen for a reason and with my faith we are not suppose to question why but this is devastating.:cry:
My thoughts & prayers are with you Hayley:hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing good.

Marissa's doctor called today. She has to go in for more lab work, her bilirubin levels are elevated. They said that if they keep rising then they will need to give us a light to bring home & keep her under.


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww yeah I had heard he was ill over the weekend there was updates on her facebook about it... But I thought she had said that he had gotten better... Now to hear that just makes it all so much worse... I know if I lost my LO I probably wouldnt be able to get on BnB for awhile... actually i may be able to I just would have a hard time but would still want to be happy for all you girls cause your all amazing... Its just so heartbreaking...


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww chas I hope her levels even out and drop back to normal soon! At least they are able to give you a light to bring home so that she doesnt have to stay in the hospital though.


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all the messages you have left hayley, she knows about the thread but not sure when she will check it but im sure she will be touched by all the messages.
> 
> I am so devastated for her, I just can't imagine what she must be going through, she said they will do a post mortem but I don't know how long the results will take.
> 
> I think he had been ill over the weekend but Im not sure if that has anything to do with it.....
> 
> I just can't believe this has happened, she is an absolute gem why is life so cruel :cry:

Yes thankyou Juliette for letting us know and obviously being fantastic to Hayley, I am still pretty down about it tonight and just had a cuddle in OH arms, was really crying, for her loss, things like this never make sense to me thats all, and they affect me more than i realise, i hope you girlies are all ok too .. guess we just have to be strong for Hayley .... xxx :hugs:


----------



## chel27

mel i was just thinking the same!! this has devastated me to, been crying!! makes you realise how precious life is. cant stop thinking of hayley and her family and the pain they must be going through xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

This is devastating news....I told DH & he said it was one of his biggest fears. This is just so sad.:cry:


----------



## starryeye31

Thats one of my biggest fears also, my cousin lost `one of her twins to sids a few years ago, she burried him in the outfit I bought him for her baby shower ,it was so very sad . I wish there was a way to prevent sids . with my last daughter I remember hardley ever sleeping because I was so worried about her and I just know Im going to be like that with Pierce too.


----------



## JeffsWife07

We have a fear so bad (of sids) that Marissa sleeps in a bassinet right beside of the bed (on my side). If she makes a whimper then I can hear her. SIDS is awful.:cry:


----------



## KelBez

RIP baby Alex, Hayley you are in my prayers. This is so horrible. Just don't know what else to say. :(


----------



## mummy to be

Oh my God... i can not believe that Alex is gone.... Hayley..... i am not sure what to say!!! I could not think of anything worse and my heart goes out to her!!!! 
i am terrified already of loosing Layla.... and same as Chas - Layla's cradle is right next to my bed so i will be able to hear anything and everything that she does.....


----------



## jms895

:hugs: to Hayley what terrible news :(

Thinking of you hun xx


----------



## mariucha77

I saw the other thread about Hayley. I cannot believe it. Every mum's worst fear :cry: she must feel devastated.
sometimes life is so so unfair :(


----------



## emzlouize

sending big hugs to hayley and her family xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Good Morning everyone
Sending big hugs to you all :hug:

xx


----------



## navarababe

morning hun, happy due date :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

good morning Lana
How are you ?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thank you sweetie :hugs:

I can't believe I have waited so long for this day to come and now it is finally here! 
Everyday from today is going to feel like a lifetime :huh: I hope I'm not waiting too much longer.. finally no one can say to me 'she isn't fully cooked yet' because she is.. now she is just getting overdone :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

arhhhhh tummy achhee :)


Why is no one on chat?


----------



## navarababe

morning mummy to be, im good thanks, how are u?


----------



## navarababe

Im in chat now.


----------



## lyndsey3010

Morning girls,

I feel like there is a really sombre atmosphere to bnb at the moment, with a post about little Mason's funeral, not long since little Bodhi's and now with everything that Hayley is going through, it all just makes me feel strange. Anyone else feel that?

I know EmzLouise was officially a may mum but she was always going to be induced in April if she could have been, just feels a bit like bad luck is surrounded us Aprilers.

Really sorry to cast doom and gloom just needed to get that off my chest.

How is everyone else?


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Girls

Just wanted to say, after learning about Hayley last night, I love you all and I can't stop crying. I couldn't sleep, and I have been sick, and I just want all of you to know that your friendship means the world to me, and I just want the best for us all, I want Hayley to know we are thinking of her and not just saying it, but really meaning it.
I wish I had a magic wand.
HUGS TO YOU ALL XXX


----------



## danapeter36

I feel the same hun, we all need to be there for one another x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Yeah you are so right Dana. Our little ones need us to be strong too.

How amazing that Hayley can still start a due date thread for us with everything she is going through. What an angel.

Big :hugs: to EVERYONE
XXX


----------



## mama2b

I couldn't sleep either, I just kept waking up thinking it was a dream, well more of a nightmare.

Why do things like this happen to the nicest people:cry:

I know I feel awful and that can't be even a fraction of what Hayley is feeling, its just so tragic :cry:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I agree ladies.. I wish I could stop all the pain so many of our ladies are going through and make everything all better for them all. 
It breaks my heart to see bad things happen to good people! 
I love you all and I really can't wait to meet you all in the very near future too :hugs:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Oh Ash I am crying so bad now.
I want to protect you all from everything this nasty world can bring, I want to take all the bad away and hide it under the ocean and i want hayley to know shes on my mind. xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

danapeter36 said:


> Oh Ash I am crying so bad now.
> I want to protect you all from everything this nasty world can bring, I want to take all the bad away and hide it under the ocean and i want hayley to know shes on my mind. xxx

Dana sweetie don't cry :hug: You will make me cry again :cry: 
We will all end up blubbering when we meet at this rate! 
I don't know how I would've got through the past 40 weeks without you ladies.. you are my rocks!!

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lana, Hannah, myself and Juliette want to raise some money to get something for Hayley. Juliette is trying to get her address, so the plan is to paypal the money to Juliette and we can get her some flowers or something. When we have the address we can get a plan in place to show her how much we love her and are here for her xxx


----------



## chel27

danapeter36 said:


> Lana, Hannah, myself and Juliette want to raise some money to get something for Hayley. Juliette is trying to get her address, so the plan is to paypal the money to Juliette and we can get her some flowers or something. When we have the address we can get a plan in place to show her how much we love her and are here for her xxx


count me in to babes!! my tears for her have been falling, shes such an amazing person xxx


----------



## natasja32

Hey girls.....its heartbreaking to hear Hayleys sad news. I know how she feels.:cry: Would it be ok for me to put some money towards her flowers? I would really like that. Hope you are all doing well.:hug:

Natasja
xxxx


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey natasja how are you doing hun? I am sure the other girls will let you put something towards her flowers... Seems to be a very solemn day in here... Aprils just not as much of an exciting month anymore...


----------



## natasja32

kellysays2u said:


> Hey natasja how are you doing hun? I am sure the other girls will let you put something towards her flowers... Seems to be a very solemn day in here... Aprils just not as much of an exciting month anymore...

Hey sweetie...Im ok thanks,have my good days and the bad.,but am doing better. I know what you mean by it being a solemn day. Hope you are doing ok sweetie....How are you feeling?:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

natasja32 said:


> Hey girls.....its heartbreaking to hear Hayleys sad news. I know how she feels.:cry: Would it be ok for me to put some money towards her flowers? I would really like that. Hope you are all doing well.:hug:
> 
> Natasja
> xxxx

Ofcourse you can give some money hun :)
Im just sorry we didnt think of doing something like this for you :(


----------



## natasja32

HannahGraceee said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls.....its heartbreaking to hear Hayleys sad news. I know how she feels.:cry: Would it be ok for me to put some money towards her flowers? I would really like that. Hope you are all doing well.:hug:
> 
> Natasja
> xxxx
> 
> Ofcourse you can give some money hun :)
> Im just sorry we didnt think of doing something like this for you :(Click to expand...

aw hun,its ok....all the lovely messages and knowing that you were all here when i needed to chat was enough.:blush::hugs:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hi ladies, 

Hope your all trying to keep some sort of spirit, i dont really think anyone knows what to say ? x

I would also like to put some money towards something please Dana hun xx 

Hope your all trying to keep positive, happy due date to the girlies due today .... :hug: lets hope your precious bubbas come soon xx 

M xx


----------



## natasja32

MelanieSweets said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope your all trying to keep some sort of spirit, i dont really think anyone knows what to say ? x
> 
> I would also like to put some money towards something please Dana hun xx
> 
> Hope your all trying to keep positive, happy due date to the girlies due today .... :hug: lets hope your precious bubbas come soon xx
> 
> M xx

Hey hun....how are you? No sign of bubs yet? :blush: April babies seem to be very stubborn!:dohh:lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hey Natasja huni I am fine thankyou .... but more importantly how ru doing?? xx :hug: 

I chucked out 1 half bin liners full of clothes for charity this morning... i am actually quite impressed with myself .... I am rubbish at chucking out my clothes usually as I can't bear to chuck things out incase I want them in the future xx


----------



## danapeter36

How are you Natasja? I read your message for Hayley, I think you said it just right.
We're waiting on Hayley's address before we can do anything, and like Hannah said, I wish we'd have thought of something for you Nat, your losses have really shaken us up. It's just really heartbreaking because you are both genuinely sweet, wonderful women. I am sure your strength will help Hayley, Natasja. 

I went on a 3 mile walk this morning, but no pains to show for it. I've also been working on a photoshop project for a friend, and I am trying hard to learn different photo skills.

How is everyone this afternoon?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Eveeryoneeee!! 

Didnt get a sweep & to scared to ask as marc said my minnie looked minging :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Just checking in quickly on my phone. Please count me it too for hayley. X


----------



## natasja32

MelanieSweets said:


> Hey Natasja huni I am fine thankyou .... but more importantly how ru doing?? xx :hug:
> 
> I chucked out 1 half bin liners full of clothes for charity this morning... i am actually quite impressed with myself .... I am rubbish at chucking out my clothes usually as I can't bear to chuck things out incase I want them in the future xx

Good to hear you are well..Im ok thanks...doing better...had a scan on monday to make sure i had no product left behind,and all looks well. So thats a relieve. Just have to wait for results from consultant on 6th of may,so we can know for sure what caused the placental abruption(if anything did cause it that is). Still missing my darling Bodhi...his two year old brother was walking around with his piccy the other day,and we all had to give Bodhi a kiss. Bless him... When it comes to my clothes im the same...lol.....must have about 4 bin liners filled up in the loft,because i might wear it again....:dohh: Hubby keeps trying to get rid of them,but he hasnt been succesfull as of yet!:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

natasja32 said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Hey Natasja huni I am fine thankyou .... but more importantly how ru doing?? xx :hug:
> 
> I chucked out 1 half bin liners full of clothes for charity this morning... i am actually quite impressed with myself .... I am rubbish at chucking out my clothes usually as I can't bear to chuck things out incase I want them in the future xx
> 
> Good to hear you are well..Im ok thanks...doing better...had a scan on monday to make sure i had no product left behind,and all looks well. So thats a relieve. Just have to wait for results from consultant on 6th of may,so we can know for sure what caused the placental abruption(if anything did cause it that is). Still missing my darling Bodhi...his two year old brother was walking around with his piccy the other day,and we all had to give Bodhi a kiss. Bless him... When it comes to my clothes im the same...lol.....must have about 4 bin liners filled up in the loft,because i might wear it again....:dohh: Hubby keeps trying to get rid of them,but he hasnt been succesfull as of yet!:rofl:Click to expand...

Awww that is so cute bless him 

And im the exact same, i keep complaining to my mum about me having way to many clothes and have no room to put them, she says get rid of some then but i dont want to cos i MIGHT one day wanna wear it :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Bless your little boy, whats his name? It's lovely how he knows and is aware he has a little brother for a guardian angel.
Of course you miss him hun, you always will. We don't get over loss, we learn to live with it, and we learn to cope with our feelings. It doesn't ever go away, time can't heal us, only our happy memories can. It will be good to know what caused it hun, just so you can make sure you are okay.

I got rid of clothing the other day, I listed it on freecycle!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Han since last week I have been ruthless with my clothes hehe, getting rid of everything. I think in a month or so I might regret it!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol im pissing marc off, asking for sex and singing sexusal healing while im on the ball :rofl:


----------



## natasja32

danapeter36 said:


> Bless your little boy, whats his name? It's lovely how he knows and is aware he has a little brother for a guardian angel.
> Of course you miss him hun, you always will. We don't get over loss, we learn to live with it, and we learn to cope with our feelings. It doesn't ever go away, time can't heal us, only our happy memories can. It will be good to know what caused it hun, just so you can make sure you are okay.
> 
> I got rid of clothing the other day, I listed it on freecycle!

My two year old is called finley and my eight year old is nick. My eldest still cries,bless him. Same as mummy and daddy cry too. I talk about Bodhi everyday and have his piccies up too. I want the boys to feel comfortable coming to me and talking about their brother. So if i talk about him everyday,im hoping it will make it easier for them to talk about him,as they know that it doesnt always upset mummy to the point of tears.:blush:What is freecycle?:blush: Never heard of it:dohh:


----------



## MelanieSweets

natasja32 said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Hey Natasja huni I am fine thankyou .... but more importantly how ru doing?? xx :hug:
> 
> I chucked out 1 half bin liners full of clothes for charity this morning... i am actually quite impressed with myself .... I am rubbish at chucking out my clothes usually as I can't bear to chuck things out incase I want them in the future xx
> 
> Good to hear you are well..Im ok thanks...doing better...had a scan on monday to make sure i had no product left behind,and all looks well. So thats a relieve. Just have to wait for results from consultant on 6th of may,so we can know for sure what caused the placental abruption(if anything did cause it that is). Still missing my darling Bodhi...his two year old brother was walking around with his piccy the other day,and we all had to give Bodhi a kiss. Bless him... When it comes to my clothes im the same...lol.....must have about 4 bin liners filled up in the loft,because i might wear it again....:dohh: Hubby keeps trying to get rid of them,but he hasnt been succesfull as of yet!:rofl:Click to expand...


Awww Natasja thats so sweet that he understand kids are clever little things, I bet your little one keeps you going too ?? x x :hugs: your so strong you really are, we all admire you so much hun xxx 

Hahaha, my drawers wouldnt close so my fiance was like sort it out, low and behold when i was sorting the drawers I found some beautiful tops that I forgot i had, :rofl: always the way. x 

Dana,Han i think we are seriously nesting now :happydance:


----------



## danapeter36

Haha Hannah!!! You are so naughty!!! I can imagine it now, Marc getting annoyed hehe.

Aww Natasja, you are so brave, I bet your two sons are being so good, they have such cute names, and of course its wonderful they can talk about their brother with you. Aw hun when your eight it must be so difficult, not that it isnt for you, but hes so aware of things. He's your little soldier, I wish I could give Nick and Finley a big hug as I am sure their being strong for you as well.

Freecycle is a website where u list things and people come and collect but u dont charge them, its just like recycling. You see something u need an u send them an email and vice versa. xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Melanie, I have only JUST sorted my knickers drawer.
I have no idea how I gathered so much. I blame La Senza and Primark really. All their fault.


----------



## navarababe

Hey all, back from mw :( bump has defently dropped, she has advised me to speak to someone on friday when i go to hospital for tests to tell them just now sore i am :( 

:hugs: natasja x


----------



## natasja32

Both the boys keep me busy(my third would be daddy,acts like a big kid too).:rofl:Dont be fooled by the names Dana..My two year old has the devil in him at the moment( terrible twos) and my older one strops like a teenage girl:dohh: They deff keep me distracted.....Bless them:blush:


----------



## danapeter36

Good thinking by ur mw, if you let them know, their more likely to help you.

I am so happy you're blessed with two wonderful children Natasja, even though they sometimes drive you up the wall. You do choose some lovely names. xxx


----------



## navarababe

yeh hopefully. she told me to try the tea leaf stuff asap. so ill b doing the pineapple juice etc 2moro night :(


----------



## kellysays2u

mmm pinapple! I still wish I had some lol I ate the last one a few days ago... Natasja its good to hear that you are able to talk about bodhi so that your other little ones will never forget him and be able to talk about him to. Your deffinately a wonderful mom and angel mummy. 

Lana cry and pretend you are in massive amounts of pain it works! There supposed to make you wait till the full two weeks over I only have to wait till next friday!!!!!!! Woot!


----------



## kellysays2u

i am in chat if anyone is on and wants to join...


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I am having strange movements, I just saw Alaynas FOOT!
I have NEVER seen her body parts before!


----------



## MelanieSweets

:rofl::rofl::rofl: my OH has just come back in with one of those video monitors and he went into our bedroom and put it over the cot .... and then cause we havent got the baby yet he put my black panther toy in the cot and made a crying sound to test it ... :rofl: bless daddy lol x


----------



## natasja32

:rofl:


MelanieSweets said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: my OH has just come back in with one of those video monitors and he went into our bedroom and put it over the cot .... and then cause we havent got the baby yet he put my black panther toy in the cot and made a crying sound to test it ... :rofl: bless daddy lol x

:rofl::rofl: aw bless him...


----------



## mama2b

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to let you know I have sent Hayley a message on facebook asking for address and the reason why and if its ok with her, 

Ive not heard back yet but it doesn't look like she has been online but as soon as I hear anything I will let you know.

I think its a great idea and im sure she will be really touched. I am also sorry natasja that we didn't think to do this for you to :hug: :hug:

Hope everyone else is ok and not in to much pain.

Has everyone started getting the 'any signs yet' text messages ? I have been bombarded with them today and im not even due until tomorrow.


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol let me know when you want me to send the money though cos i can only do it after sunday if thats ok? 

and marcs mum asks me about 10 times a day for the last two weeks, im begining to get pissed off!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

God yeah, the texts/e mails and calls of "have you had the baby yet" are coming thick and fast. I have updated my FB status to "Lyndsey is deliberately ignoring anyone who asks her is she has had the baby yet"

I have also been told not to have the baby on Monday as then the birthday would be the 13th and that is never good. PISS OFF WITH YOU RIDICULOUS OPINIONS AND COMMENTS.

Had my 40 week appt today and got my sweep booked for a week today. Midwife told me to eat spicy food, have pineapple for dessert, have a glass of wine and then an early night and seduce OH! I said now I know why you told me to have a glass of wine first, its the only way sex is going to be bearable!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lol C'mon Lyndsey we need to get these babys out today!!!! :hissy:


----------



## mama2b

I even waxed my legs today hoping that might start something off.....nothing !!!

Im thinking in my case it may be wise to wait until after wknd for baby to come as 

1. Its a bank holiday which means everyone is off work so if I have babes and am in hospital its going to be a nightmare with people turning up and 

2. All the shops are shut on Sunday by me (includ Tesco!) which means if I do happen to run out of the thousand nappies, bibs, clothes I have bought we are stuffed !!!

Im not sure whats happening with money but I would think Sunday will be fine hun, I think Dana organising it ? But as soon as I hear from Hayley will update and then if we are getting flowers perhaps we could all choose something off one of those websites that deliver ?


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> Lol C'mon Lyndsey we need to get these babys out today!!!! :hissy:

I knew today was going to be super anti climatic! I want mine on Tuesday ive decided, get the bank hols over with then OH gets even longer off work.


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> I even waxed my legs today hoping that might start something off.....nothing !!!
> 
> Im thinking in my case it may be wise to wait until after wknd for baby to come as
> 
> 1. Its a bank holiday which means everyone is off work so if I have babes and am in hospital its going to be a nightmare with people turning up and
> 
> 2. All the shops are shut on Sunday by me (includ Tesco!) which means if I do happen to run out of the thousand nappies, bibs, clothes I have bought we are stuffed !!!
> 
> Im not sure whats happening with money but I would think Sunday will be fine hun, I think Dana organising it ? But as soon as I hear from Hayley will update and then if we are getting flowers perhaps we could all choose something off one of those websites that deliver ?



Yeh ok my money my ebay money can be useable on sunday i think, i know next and marcs and spencers do flowers and they deliver, we will have to tot up how much money there is gonna be 

maybe name a star aswell if loads of people give money ect?


----------



## mellllly

Happy Due Date to all due today!

I just cried my eyes ou reading about Hayley, I am soo scared now.
My thoughts are with her and her family xx


----------



## natasja32

mama2b said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I have sent Hayley a message on facebook asking for address and the reason why and if its ok with her,
> 
> Ive not heard back yet but it doesn't look like she has been online but as soon as I hear anything I will let you know.
> 
> I think its a great idea and im sure she will be really touched. I am also sorry natasja that we didn't think to do this for you to :hug: :hug:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok and not in to much pain.
> 
> Has everyone started getting the 'any signs yet' text messages ? I have been bombarded with them today and im not even due until tomorrow.

Its ok sweetie....all the lovely messages were enough. Besides my house still looks like a florest shop and its been almost a month.....My house smells lovely tho.....:blush::hugs:


----------



## hayley x

heyy girls just thought Id pop on to say hi to you all. Ive just been and read all the lovely messages everyone has left they are all so lovely thank you all so much.

Im annoyed that you 8th April mummies havent popped your babies out yet though, im looking forward to seeing the pictures. hurry up babies!! lol.

We went and registered Alex's birth today so we had his birth date and due date on his certificate :D 

hope everyones well xxxxx


----------



## natasja32

:hugs:


hayley x said:


> heyy girls just thought Id pop on to say hi to you all. Ive just been and read all the lovely messages everyone has left they are all so lovely thank you all so much.
> 
> Im annoyed that you 8th April mummies havent popped your babies out yet though, im looking forward to seeing the pictures. hurry up babies!! lol.
> 
> We went and registered Alex's birth today so we had his birth date and due date on his certificate :D
> 
> hope everyones well xxxxx

Hey sweetie....so sorry about your loss. Am at a loss for words. Big :hug: to you hunny...In my thoughts. If you need a chat,just pm me....:hugs:


----------



## hayley x

aww thank you :) im coping better now than when alex was in hospital in his incubator,but i think thats cuz it hasnt actually hit me yet. The consultant said i need time to go through the motions and that will change day by day. We cant even begin his funeral arrangements til his cause of death is found :( 

xxx


----------



## natasja32

hayley x said:


> aww thank you :) im coping better now than when alex was in hospital in his incubator,but i think thats cuz it hasnt actually hit me yet. The consultant said i need time to go through the motions and that will change day by day. We cant even begin his funeral arrangements til his cause of death is found :(
> 
> xxx

aw sweetie i was like that when i first lost my Bodhi. Its almost been a month now,and i have my bad days and my good ones. Just take each day as they come and go with what you feel.:hug:


----------



## mellllly

Hi Ladies, Birth Story is here!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-announcements-birth-stories/119414-sophie-grace-arnold-born-5th-april-09-42-weighing-8lbs-13ozs-long-one-sorry.html#post1880891


----------



## chel27

gawwdddd its so quiet in here lately "shudders" is there anyone around?


----------



## navarababe

im here, with mega toothache :(


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww hayley you are very strong to still be on here and wishing us all luck hun. You are a VERY amazing person. Neither you or natasja ever deserved to lose your LOs. Hope everything gets figured out soon so you can finally but him to rest. :hugs:

Melly I just read your birth story and you are one amazing woman with one amazing little girl! Your OHs response of you sure you didnt wet yourself is probably the same thing I will get if my waters break lol.


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww I am here chel. Lana I am sorry to here you got a tooth ache! Full moon tomorow ladies... not that it probably means ANYTHING lol... but hey its another fun chance.


----------



## chel27

navarababe said:


> im here, with mega toothache :(

awww hun take sum painkillers or u got any whiskey or vodka to dab on your tooth??


----------



## chel27

kellysays2u said:


> Aww I am here chel. Lana I am sorry to here you got a tooth ache! Full moon tomorow ladies... not that it probably means ANYTHING lol... but hey its another fun chance.


your not allowed on here till you had your LO :rofl::rofl: go buy her some fries and big mac to bribe her :rofl:


----------



## navarababe

yeh ive took a paracetamol, hopefully that takes it away :(


----------



## kellysays2u

But chel that could mean i dont get on till next friday! Oh did i tell you thats my induction date lol.


----------



## navarababe

im hoping i get induced early, mw said ive to say to hospital about it, so lets hope they listn to me


----------



## KelBez

Got back from the Dr!
If nothing happens naturally, I am getting induced on April 20th at 9am, which is 4 days passed my due date! :s I am frustrated. I want him out!
lolol


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww kel your induction date is 3 days after mine! I will be back just in time to see pictures of your little one! I am so excited lol. But you have to be patient cause my due date is before your lol.


----------



## kellysays2u

I just noticed that it hasnt been said that nataliecn had her baby and she posted something about it after her c-section... if I find the info I will post it for you have cause it means we have yet another mummy... plus wishing4ababy has c-section tomorow.


----------



## kellysays2u

found it! Nataliecn's baby was born march 30th by c-section weighing 8lbs 2oz and his name is grady thomas... just thought i would let you know as I think she only posted about it in the birth announcements and i noticed it wasnt updated.


----------



## mummy to be

Hi ladies. I am back... Stayed over night in hospital... I am in the very early stages of labour. Very Very early stages :D But better than nothing lol. i am having contractions every ten minutes or so but only lasting about 10-15 seconds... so yeah.. not sure where to go to from there... MW have send me back home to relax and wait it all out lol. so yeah... it could take hours... or it could take days :( that sucks. but at least it is happening right??? 
Hope everyone is ok...... I am off to try and get some sleep :( Try anyways......


----------



## HannahGraceee

1 day overdue :(


i really wanna rant about something thats on my mind but i think i sound horrible :(


----------



## danapeter36

Dont be silly Han, were here to listen!

Hugs xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

come in chattt x


----------



## lyndsey3010

mummy to be said:


> Hi ladies. I am back... Stayed over night in hospital... I am in the very early stages of labour. Very Very early stages :D But better than nothing lol. i am having contractions every ten minutes or so but only lasting about 10-15 seconds... so yeah.. not sure where to go to from there... MW have send me back home to relax and wait it all out lol. so yeah... it could take hours... or it could take days :( that sucks. but at least it is happening right???
> Hope everyone is ok...... I am off to try and get some sleep :( Try anyways......

WOW early labour is better than no labour! Come one little one, its time to come out! Hope it speeds up soon hun
X


----------



## navarababe

morning girls :)

Congrats Nataliecn :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

that's a late congrats lol

but

congrats nataliecn!!!!!!!!!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

:dust::dust::dust:

COME ON BABIES!!!!

XX​


----------



## navarababe

Hey jen, how ru and emily today? x


----------



## jenny_wren

managed to have sex last night
so im GOOD!!! lol :blush:

and emilys still asleep!!
lazy moo!!

how are you?!?!
2 weeks to go!!!

:happydance:

xx​


----------



## navarababe

Awww thats good hun, and quick u lucky thing lol.

Yeh hopefully they'll induce me early as shes putting to my pressure on my back and im to sore. Fingers crossed but idoubt it :(


----------



## jenny_wren

:happydance::happydance:

HOPEFULLY!!!

if you moan enough they just might lol

:hugs:

xx​


----------



## sam*~*louize

MOrning girlies :)


----------



## v2007

Katie Rhiann Deakin was born screaming at 09.22 on the 7th April weighing 9lb 8.5oz.

She is curretly inSCBU due to grunting while breathing but apart from that, she is happy and healthy.

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

V xxx


----------



## navarababe

aww congrats hun xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

awwwww lovely congrats!!!!!!


----------



## jenny_wren

aw congratulations!!

:happydance:

xx​


----------



## mummy to be

awww congrats......


----------



## danapeter36

congrats honey! another april mum!


----------



## princess_bump

:cloud9: huge congratulations V, hope Katie is home soon x x x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations V i cant wait for pics!! x


----------



## Emsy26

Congrats V xox


----------



## navarababe

i started my new x stitch today and some how ive lost the red thread :( and the worst of it is that ive got a red rug so il nver find it. i wanted to finished it and give it to my mum,as it was a pic of roses :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

havent seen ash online today?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Massive congratulations V xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i cant bealive theres nearly been 100,000 views on here


----------



## navarababe

god thats alot of views lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

im bored.
i want baby


----------



## cybermum

Congratultions ladies!!!


----------



## cybermum

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> im bored.
> i want baby


Me too :rofl:


----------



## hayley x

wow 2 more mummies, congratulations girls :)

hope everyones ok. 

xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Hiya Hayley
We're all thinking of you babe :) Big hugs your way.

I am fine, I think I have toothache though...and I am hoping it doest get any worse :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

Congratulations v and natalie! Bring on the babies!!


----------



## danapeter36

Lyndsey I just wanted to say your dog is so cute!


----------



## natasja32

Congrats girls xxxxxx:happydance::hugs:


----------



## chel27

afternoon girls!! and congrat to nataliecn and v hope to see some bubba pictures soon xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Afternoon my beautiful ladies :hugs:

Congrats to nataliecn and v2007!!!

Still no signs of my baby girl! .. Got the midwife today at 4.20. 

I woke up last night with the worst ear ache ever.. and it got worse and worse until I stopped being able to hear out of it.. I ended up watching The Labyrinth (Greatest film from my childhood!!!!) and drinking horlicks with a massive dressing gown on with my hood up to keep my ear warm! I'm currently wearing a bright orange woolly hat.. look like such a dork :rofl:

Another 9 days potentially of being pregnant.. ugh!! .. Thankfully I'm not getting the 'Have you had the baby texts' .. OH is instead!! :muaha:

When on earth are these babies going to pop!? Naughty naughty babies!

Labour dust everyone!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

I hope you are all okay!!

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Ashy!!!
WHEREVE YOU BEEN IVE MISSED YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!
Lol.
I am okay, just pooing and swelling up. Not at the same time haha


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone... Congrats to V. 
How is everyone today. Full moon tonight! Although it probably means NOTHING.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww I've missed you too sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hate not having my laptop.. at least with my laptop I'd be able to stay in bed and be online! .. With feeling like sh*t this week I've been spending most my time in bed and I can't take the family computer up there :cry:

Awww I feel your pain for both the pooing and the swelling.. we are so sexy Dana :winkwink::winkwink:

Have you got anything planned for this weekend? I really want to go away to the seaside.. but I don't think it is wise being over due and what not :rofl:

Oooo ladies it is a full moon tonight.. someone HAS to pop!!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

marcs not staying tonight! :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hannny!! :hugs:

Why on earth isn't he staying?!?

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hmm what's going on with everyone else's moons? Mine was full last night, seen it driving home from aqua aerobics :D


----------



## navarababe

i bought a pineapple juice at the shop, to scared to drink it tho haha


----------



## kirsty18

Hey a would love to be put on the list 

am due 27th april :?:


----------



## danapeter36

:) nice to meet you kirsty, welcome to April Mummies xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sammielouize said:


> Hmm what's going on with everyone else's moons? Mine was full last night, seen it driving home from aqua aerobics :D

Yep ours was too...or at least it looked like it was. OH was adamant it was a full moon last night......anyone elaborate?


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi & Welcome :)

Lana - does pineapple juice work though? I read it had to be fresh pineapple, (and heaps of it) because "something" is lost when its packed?


----------



## danapeter36

DRINK UP LANA!!!

Marc you suck, I wanted Hanny to get laid tonight! I blame him if u havent got ur baby by tomorrow!


----------



## danapeter36

Apparently it gave Lana contractions a few weeks ago so it could work!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hmm have to go to asda in a bit, might have to pick some up :D

Tell you what though they need to make Chocolate send you in to labour! Jeez can't stop munching on it every day! Cadbury's buttons at the mo :)


----------



## danapeter36

mmmm buttons xxx


----------



## navarababe

well thats why im scared to drink it lol, i want baby out but dont wanna go into labour NOW....:rofl:


----------



## navarababe

no one in chat?


----------



## danapeter36

i wish it worked for me!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

The whole full moon thing..

It is something to do with how lunar activity affects water/tides/sea .. and apparently a full moon can have some affect on pregnant women and starting labour. 

Just more wishful thinking!!

My body has stepped up another gear.. I now have blood tinged bits of plug/snotty stuff coming out :happydance:

xx


----------



## navarababe

i dunno if it will work tho, thats my fear lol. I suppose it wont do any harm lol

wooohooo ash, thats a good sign


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Go ash, go!!!!!

I was beginning to think we were all cursed with lazy baby syndrome in here! None of us seem to be popping any time soon:dohh:


----------



## MelanieSweets

oooooh ash good luck honey this could be it :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww ash sounds like your "bloody show"!!!!! I told you it was going to come out of nowhere for you and you would go before all of us lol.


----------



## navarababe

well nearly fnished juice n nothing lol

been for shower as i loveeeeeeeeee sponges :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

:wave:


----------



## danapeter36

Ash omg that sounds hopeful!!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let her go into labour kind moon sir!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Just read that Jackie, (mz_jackie) is in hospital waiting for test results? Anyone know any more? Hope shes okay!


----------



## kellysays2u

I didnt hear anything... I hope shes ok. Was it a planned thing or did something happen and she just had to go in?


----------



## danapeter36

dont know have just asked her to txt me!


----------



## chel27

hello girls xx


----------



## mellllly

Just checking in!!

Yay Ash - Fingers crossed for you, We really do have lazy april babies dont we! haha

:dust: to all xx


----------



## KelBez

We had a full moon last night and tonight again. NOTHING IS HAPPENING!!!!!!!! grrrr
Asked OH to have sexy times last night, he won't give in! said baby is way too close to being here, not close enough though :x


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone,

Congratulations to the new April mummies :hug: and hope things get moving for you soon Ash.

I have decided that next time I have a baby I am going to tell everyone my due date is a week later than it really is. I have just ignored everyones txts today as I am sick of being asked if the baby is here !!! I want to reply saying 'no offence but the fact i haven't txt u is down to me either clearly not being in labour or I have no wish to txt u and let you know if baby is here !!!! ' Just F**K OFF !!!!

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

And breathe...........................................


----------



## Janisdkh

Weeeeeeeee congrats to the two new mums. I missed two births grrrr. Well at least I got my net back today YEY!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey ladies..

Had my mw appointment, nothing special happening.. she said fingers crossed I will have an easter baby but has still booked me in to see the community midwife at the hospital on Wednesday for a sweep and induction talk!! 

Come on baby!!!! 

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

The chili is on the hob, the wine and pineapple are in the fridge, OH has been warned he is going to be climbing Mount Lyndsey later..... Wish me luck girls, I'm going in
:rofl:

Hows little Sophie doing Mellly?


----------



## lyndsey3010

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> Had my mw appointment, nothing special happening.. she said fingers crossed I will have an easter baby but has still booked me in to see the community midwife at the hospital on Wednesday for a sweep and induction talk!!
> 
> Come on baby!!!!
> 
> xx

Snap Ash, sweep booked for 5.15 wednesday.......


----------



## sam*~*louize

lyndsey3010 said:


> The chili is on the hob, the wine and pineapple are in the fridge, OH has been warned he is going to be climbing Mount Lyndsey later..... Wish me luck girls, I'm going in

:rofl::rofl::rofl: really made me laugh that ;)


----------



## jenny_wren

mount lyndsey!!
:rofl::rofl:

woooohooo

BRING ON THE EASTER BABIES!!!

little chocolate babies :rofl:

xxx​


----------



## mellllly

lyndsey3010 said:


> The chili is on the hob, the wine and pineapple are in the fridge, OH has been warned he is going to be climbing Mount Lyndsey later..... Wish me luck girls, I'm going in
> :rofl:
> 
> Hows little Sophie doing Mellly?

LOL - that made me laugh!

Shes fine soo content, just had a little feed and is now asleep on daddy. I dont want him to go back to work on Tuesday - getting nervous now


----------



## danapeter36

Awww I want a little chocolate baby!!!
I married the wrong colour man! xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Awww I want a little chocolate baby!!!
> I married the wrong colour man! xxx

hahaha poor peter!!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

Oh girls, Jax texted me, shes still waiting for her blood test results. Lets send happy thoughts her way she doesnt want to have pre eclampsia!


----------



## danapeter36

Haha Jen.
Peter may be getting lucky later...our sexual antics these days consist of 'No, you move that way, no, not that way, ow ow ow get off me'
lol


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Haha Jen.
> Peter may be getting lucky later...our sexual antics these days consist of 'No, you move that way, no, not that way, ow ow ow get off me'
> lol

:rofl:
send him my way i wont moan!
well ... maybe a little!!

:rofl::rofl::blush:

haha at the end our consisted of left right
ow no stop fuck off that hurt and never
again!!!

had decent sex last night so nuh!!!

xxx​


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao!!!

He likes the sound of you Jen!!! PERVERT! lmao.

Oooh did it feel...normal? Haha.


----------



## jenny_wren

took ALOT of baby oil
and ALOT of vodka!!

:rofl::rofl:

another perv eh
oxfords full of them!
you just bagged a 
good one yea!!

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

Haha baby oil and vodka, I love your style Jen!

I'd slide right off the bed in a drunken heap. Me and baby oil never go well together. I thought I was Mariah Carey in a music video about five years ago. Covered myself in baby oil and it was disgusting lol. I thought it was sexy. No wonder I didnt have a boyfriend at the time!


----------



## jenny_wren

HAHAHA
love it!!!
:rofl::rofl:

did you film it ?!?!
can i watch!!
:blush:

nothing sexier than
a drunk oily girl!!!

xx​


----------



## navarababe

:rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

pmsl jen and dana!


----------



## kellysays2u

Crap I wasnt done I pressed enter to make a space no post you stupid thing!!!

I am having really bad cramps all day... OWWY baby needs to get out! The problem is there constant pains not come and go pains damnit.


----------



## navarababe

Awww kelly, u tried everything now to get baby out? have u got stairs in ur house? 2 ppl i know bounced down theres n went into labour


----------



## jenny_wren

ROAD BUMPS!!??!?!

they def played a part
to me going early lol

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

lol I have tried EVERYTHING... I am planning on just being stuck a beached whale until the 17th... :(


----------



## sam*~*louize

Lana i went and bought pineapple juice and it's disgusting ! You know when you buy tinned pineapple and tip the juice in a cup and drink it. And how pineapple tastes...Well this is nothing like it, it's rank lol, tastes dirty and dark somehow lol! eugh

i have about 8 humps to get out of my estate every day lol! They doing nothing for me  Not that im due for another 2 weeks, but has been 40+4 since my last period so FX she comes early :D


----------



## lyndsey3010

My midwife told me fresh pineapple. I hate cutting it though. I wish it was grapes that helped things along, they are much easier!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i have tummy ache again :( gonna go on the ball for 10 more mins


----------



## KelBez

aww han, feel better babe


----------



## mz_jackie86

whas up girlies!!!!

Just had a curry....cum on baby get out of meeee!!!!
How u all today? xx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol I ate half a bar of fruit and nut, will that help?


----------



## danapeter36

Hey Jax so happy you're okay. Pre eclampsia sounds horrid!!!
Have you been told to rest up or anything? xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Ive polished off my chilli, now chugging back a raspberry leaf tea before heading off to bed for some rumpy pumpy.
I said to OH lets not glamorize anything, maybe he could just play with himself and i'll just be the sperm catcher :rofl:
Ahhhhh so romantic!


----------



## kellysays2u

lmao lyndsey... I tried that with OH earlier he gave me a funny look... I ended up having to fully put out... although it was more of a just lie there and pretend to enjoy lol.


----------



## mz_jackie86

Dana they said to go back if i get headaches swelling dizziness etc but they were pants cos they were really busy!! And wanted to punch one of the midwifes she was so rude to me!!

thanks for updating evry1 hun xxx

i off home now gunna go sleeepies!! Night girls xxxxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

kellysays2u said:


> lmao lyndsey... I tried that with OH earlier he gave me a funny look... I ended up having to fully put out... although it was more of a just lie there and pretend to enjoy lol.

Ah well, worth a try!!


----------



## danapeter36

Haha!!! Girls you crack me up so much!!! Lyndsey you're hilarious.

Juliette gave me her email address where we can send money from paypal for Hayley. I wont put her email on here because its not private but I will pop it in the April Mummies facebook group and for anyone who isn't yet listed on the group, if you want to pm me and I will gladly give you the email address.

Thanks again hun for letting us have a place to send money to.


----------



## KelBez

lyndsey3010 said:


> Ive polished off my chilli, now chugging back a raspberry leaf tea before heading off to bed for some rumpy pumpy.
> I said to OH lets not glamorize anything, maybe he could just play with himself and i'll just be the sperm catcher :rofl:
> Ahhhhh so romantic!

LMAO Sperm catcher! *dying*


----------



## danapeter36

Night Jackie babes, sleep tight will text and see how you are tomorrow morning.
Hugs xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

mz_jackie86 said:


> Dana they said to go back if i get headaches swelling dizziness etc but they were pants cos they were really busy!! And wanted to punch one of the midwifes she was so rude to me!!
> 
> thanks for updating evry1 hun xxx
> 
> i off home now gunna go sleeepies!! Night girls xxxxx

night hun, hope you feel better :hug:


----------



## mz_jackie86

lyndsey3010 said:


> Ive polished off my chilli, now chugging back a raspberry leaf tea before heading off to bed for some rumpy pumpy.
> I said to OH lets not glamorize anything, maybe he could just play with himself and i'll just be the sperm catcher :rofl:
> Ahhhhh so romantic!

OMG lol i just choked on my drink reading that lol!!!!

You do make me chuckle lol!!

Night Girls xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Let me in the april mummies fb group :(


----------



## kellysays2u

Begin Rant....

GRRRRR!!!!!!! I have decided I am going into hiding... I am sick of everyone going early and me being late and waiting and waiting and waiting (granted I am only one freaking day over due and already like this!!!!!) I was just on another forum and SOOOO many of them have already had there babies and there doctors have been giving them sweeps at like 37 weeks... and there like due around April 20th and what not and already dialated and effaced and I dont even have a clue if I am close!!!!! I am just so fed up of being pregnant! I am jealous of everyone who gets there little ones early (extremely happy for you lol) just really jealous...

NOT FAIR!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Alright rant over....


----------



## lyndsey3010

kellysays2u said:


> Begin Rant....
> 
> GRRRRR!!!!!!! I have decided I am going into hiding... I am sick of everyone going early and me being late and waiting and waiting and waiting (granted I am only one freaking day over due and already like this!!!!!) I was just on another forum and SOOOO many of them have already had there babies and there doctors have been giving them sweeps at like 37 weeks... and there like due around April 20th and what not and already dialated and effaced and I dont even have a clue if I am close!!!!! I am just so fed up of being pregnant! I am jealous of everyone who gets there little ones early (extremely happy for you lol) just really jealous...
> 
> NOT FAIR!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> Alright rant over....

Oh I am so with you on this one for sure. I don't see why our LO's can't follow their due date order, would save a lot of little green eyed monsters coming out.

I like the idea of going in to labour naturally rather than being induced, I just wish it would hurry up and happen!

How far overdue do they let you go where you are?

Big hugs hun, I feel your pain XX


----------



## kellysays2u

I am being induced at nine days over... they make you go a week at least and then try and fit you in... I just want this baby out....


----------



## lyndsey3010

kellysays2u said:


> I am being induced at nine days over... they make you go a week at least and then try and fit you in... I just want this baby out....

See, now I have to hate you too. Look at what you made me do!!!


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww I am sorry! I think the only reason there letting me do it right at the week over mark is because of SPD and crying at my appt... try that!


----------



## navarababe

awww kelly not got long to go now, but hopefully it kicks in before it hun x

How is everyone 2nite?


----------



## kellysays2u

Jeeze lana isnt it getting late over there lol? 

I am not having a good night at all... I am sick of the immaturity of some people... 

Basically a guy that I once got drunk with was also kind of friends with till a little while later. Well he told my friend katie that I just gave him oral out of no where one night when really the deal was we were all drunk it was me and two of his over guy friends... it was basically give him oral or be pressured into sex with all three of them cause I couldnt leave... Lets just say we werent friends after that but now my friend katie just thinks of me as a whore and he is telling everyone...


----------



## navarababe

yeh its nearly 1am here, just popped on to check on everyone

ur friend thats saying this sounds like a right ass hun, better off without them :hugs:


----------



## Laura--x

Anyone here? :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Yeah I know I am better off without him I dont even consider him a friend after that happened... It just pisses me off cause him and everyone else thinks he is just SOOO amazing and the perfect guy ever... Truth is I think he is also a closet bisexual because he hit on my Ex Boyfriend the last time he was drunk tell him how hot he thought he was... It wasnt just drunk rambling either as he was still somewhat sober... I just hate it... Hes an asshole pervert... 

Yeah laura I am here.


----------



## KelBez

GUYS!!! My waters just broke about an hour ago. Not feeling much other then bad period pains, waiting until the bad pain starts before i head down to the hospital. WISH ME LUCK! <3


----------



## mummy to be

Awwww Kel..... Hope your ok!!!!!! Good Luck with your waters and everything progressing..... how are you feeling??? Are you heading in yet or???? 

Kelly - Awww sucks that your OH is being like he is!!! You deserve so much better.... cuddles for you!!!!!!

How is everyone else?
I am still having contractions but nothing major has changed!!!! grrrrrrrr Over it already! TBH


----------



## Janisdkh

Weee kel! Can't wait to hear an update hun!! I want my waters to break. 
I feel soooooooooooooo much pressure above my pubic bone like hes going to fall out. I have never had this so I am def sure hes dropped some. 

Aww hun hopefully you have layla soon ( i just love her name) 
How are the contractions now? How far apart or how intense?


----------



## mummy to be

hehehe thanks :) We love her name as well hehehehe obviously 
Contractions are coming every 10-15 mins lasting about 20-25 seconds now.... Getting a little bit more uncomfortable but not painful yet (still grrrrr) so not sure what is happening....... 
I am not sure on what to think or what to do about her..... i just want her out lol. 
I have been drinking pineapple juice (cause cant find actual pineapples) so yeah...... 
Been eating curry (and i dont like curry) and having loads of :sex: but yeah.... :(


----------



## danapeter36

Good luck Kelbez! Sounds like a baby may be born today!!!
So excited for you...anyone know if she has a text buddy?!??!?!?

How are we all?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya dana!!!

i think im having :sex: tonight :)


----------



## danapeter36

Yay!!!!

OMG Han, me and Peter did last night and for the first time in ages it didn't hurt even slightly! It was actually nice haha.

No pains though. No BH no nothing. Grrrr!!!
Is Marc coming over tonight?


----------



## danapeter36

I think 1st May Mummies have hit full term today...come on April Mummies we want more babies please!


----------



## mama2b

Morning girls,

I have the mw coming this morning so hopefully she should be able to give me a vague idea of whats going on !!!

I don't think head is engaged and I have weird feeling the baby may be lying transverse !!!! It feels like its moved and is lying sideways.......


----------



## danapeter36

Oooh hun.
Mines not engaged at all, and shes back to back. Lovely eh?!
I sent everyone your email address :)
I hope your mw tells u something, let us know what she says!


----------



## mama2b

thank you. do you have a website in mind for the star ? xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

morning all!

Yay Kelbez, come on baby!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Day 2 of being over due! 

I'm trying not to be Uber impatient but I can't help it! They shouldn't give you a fricking due date.. they should give you a due month! 
I forgot to say yesterday my midwife told me that at my appointment next week they will book me in for induction as near as they can to 10 days over.. so if the hospital is super busy with inductions and what not they will happily leave me a few more days! 
Why can't they ever just give good blooming news eh!?!

How are all my ladies??
What is everyone up to today?

OH is off work because it is Good Friday and isn't back until Tuesday.. we are definitely hoping our baby girl decides to come this weekend! Labour dust is needed please!! :dust::dust::dust:

I honestly think it is going to be the weirdest thing ever when I find out my other fellow 8th april mummies are giving birth!! 

HAPPY DUE DATE DANA!!!!! .. Even though you won't change your ticker we have to celebrate :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Morning ladies

queen mummy - here's to hoping she arrives for you! plug has started hasn't it? :)
dana - due date!! 

would say you could all do with going in while OH are off and stuff, but im guessing a few hospital staff might be off too, lol! Over run with babies!! :D

Got pains in my back again today, but high up in my ribs/lung area type place. Keep needing to stretch it out and it's uncomfy

KelBez - anyone got her number? Hope she's doing OK :)


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning Ladies, 

Everyone feeling ok or well and truly fed up! 
I am such a cow to live with my poor OH !! :blush:

Yay for Kelbez, Mandy hopefully something will happen for you too ... good luck with your midwife today juliette hun :hugs:

all the later april babies are coming before the early ones! 
I am still suffering with flu, but I have a feeling baby has turned from being back to back .... so its promising xx 

:hug::dust::dust:


----------



## jenny_wren

HAPPY DUE DATE DANA!!!
:happydance::happydance:

i have promised an elephant
to anyone who's little uns
arrive on their due date lol
a pink spotted one too!!!
:rofl:

come on kelly!!!
:happydance:
lets get those pains going!!

:dust::dust:
to you girlies!!!

im sooooo glad emily came early 
:rofl:

xxx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im still here!! :( baby get out of me!


----------



## mummy to be

heheheheh i am hearing you Hannah....


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I'm just going to have a big selfish rant.. 

I can't be doing with being pregnant anymore.. never in my life have I been so miserable! I can't stop snapping at everyone around me and now they have all had enough of me. 

My mum thinks I'm basically being a big moody cow, which I am but I have fricking reason to be.. all of her pregnancies were easy with no complications.. she didn't suffer from SPD, and not sleeping. I'm so fed up of not sleeping.. because then the lack of sleep makes me completely over emotional. 

I just want to run away and hide! This baby isn't ever going to come, not without medical intervention anyway. No matter how hard I try and stay up beat I can't do it. 

I'm sick of crying. Everyone is going to hate me by the time this baby comes!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

im very snappy today too.. 

its still a maybe for the whole sex thing!! so cmon girls prey he does! :rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

awwwww Ashy!!!! Cuddles for you!!!! :hug: 
I completley know what you mean!!! I am the same... not sure how long i can do this for.... I feel like ripping everyones heads off if they say anything to me... yet all i want is cuddles from Allan but he is annoying me at the same time.... 
I am uncomfortable, sore, emotional, exhausted and TBH well and truely OVER IT!!!!!!!!! 

I just want her outta me!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hayley x

heyy :) hope no one minds me still talking here, still feels the only place i really belong. 

Im still keeping an eye out for the next 8th april baby to be born, theyre taking their time. hopefully it wont be too long i want some picture to awww over :)

other than the pregnancy downsides, hope everyones feeling well xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> heyy :) hope no one minds me still talking here, still feels the only place i really belong.
> 
> Im still keeping an eye out for the next 8th april baby to be born, theyre taking their time. hopefully it wont be too long i want some picture to awww over :)
> 
> other than the pregnancy downsides, hope everyones feeling well xxx

Dont be silly Hun! course no one will mind!! :hugs:

i think im gonna be 2 weeks overdue like we said ages ago :rofl: 

Hope your ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## sarah_george

Morning Ladies, no more babies yet then, Happy Due Date Dana!!

If everyone is soo fed up just wondered if you had asked your mw's for a sweep? there really effective ive got one booked for a week monday cos she wouldnt do one before then, might be just the nudge you all need! I'm of course hoping I dont go that far, feel sick as a pig today not sure if its hormones or bug, just gotta sit it out, if one more person tells me bubs will come when he's ready i'm gonna :hissy: xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

I am done... I am sick and tired of everyone around me. OH keeps telling me to just have the baby!!!!!!! I AM FREAKING TRYING!!!!!!!!!! YOU THINK I *WANT* her in me anymore... And everytime I have to get up at night to go pee its are you ok are you crampy are you contractiony did your water break? NO god damnit I just have to pee yet again cause your precious princess is taking after you and being late for EVERYTHING... 

I love my OH and all and he is pretty much the only person I can remotely be around but all I want is for him to shut up and give me cuddles and understand its not me that decides when athena comes out! If it was my choice she would have arrived at 38 weeks exactly... 

Can I cry now?


Oh good luck kel! Deffinately looks like were getting a baby in the next day!!!!!! Oh and mandy I hope your contractions pick up hun.


----------



## KelBez

In hospital since 12am put me on mess to help concractions progress no text buddy but I will try to update as much as I can when I can I have my I pod with me. Wish me luck ladies!!


----------



## KelBez

Meds ****


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww sounds like bubs is coming along well then kel. Think it was the full moon that broke your waters lol? I wish it had done it with mine...


----------



## mama2b

hayley x said:


> heyy :) hope no one minds me still talking here, still feels the only place i really belong.
> 
> Im still keeping an eye out for the next 8th april baby to be born, theyre taking their time. hopefully it wont be too long i want some picture to awww over :)
> 
> other than the pregnancy downsides, hope everyones feeling well xxx

Aww hun course you can still talk here :hug: :hug: :hug: How are you xxx

Where are all these babies ! 

My mw was supposed to come this morning - didn't turn up - called her and she is not coming until 4pm !!!!


----------



## mellllly

I know how all you ladies are feeling with being overdue!!
:dust: to you all and just remember you will not be pregnant forever!!

How is everyone? 

I have been feeling very emotional in the evening at the moment, saw the midwife and she said thats normal though, phew! Mind you I havnt really thought about myself eating/drinking so that probably doenst help.

She weighed 8lb 9oz when she was weighed in today so she only lost 4ozs which is good!
Only another half a stone to go until I am back to my pre-pregnancy weight as well which I am happy with, although my stomach almost represents a water bed LOL so as soon as stitches have healed properly I can start to tone it up again.


----------



## danapeter36

Kel, good luck honey!!!

Off topic, but Peter went for his motorcycle training today. He's wanted to do it for years and finally got the courage. He rang me to say he just can't get the hang of it and he's very upset. Bless him, he sounded ready to cry. I love him so much. Big hugs when he gets in.

Hiya Melly - aw bless you well the weight loss thing is a positive and Sophie's weight. Your hormones will be like that for a lil while, bear with it babes xxx


----------



## mellllly

Yeh I know its all good!

Aww bless Peter - It will take him a few lessons surely!


----------



## danapeter36

Apparently the test is just a one day thing coz he already has a drivers license. He's so sensitive I know he wont do it again, he wanted to love it because it was a dream but he didn't love it at all and its upset him.

Bless him. Thanks Melly xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

haha your husband makes me laugh dana!!
poor sod!
typical man .. gives up far to quickly!
:rofl:

GOOD LUCK KEL!!!!
lets get some babies girlies
the ones with babies are getting
bloody lonely lol
:blush:

Emily's 2 weeks old today!!
:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## chel27

hugs to you and your OH dana xx happy due date babe!!!!! 

time to evict that baby now


----------



## chel27

awwww jenny emily already 2 weeks old? wow thats gone quick!!

amy is 6 weeks tomorrow


----------



## jenny_wren

it has gone quick indeedy!

and omg 6 weeks!!
awww bless it doesn't seem
that long ago at all we
had our first april bubby!!
:cloud9:

ive even got an amazing
cute easter chick baby
grow for her to wear on
sunday lol thats how sad
i am!!
:blush:

xx​


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> ive even got an amazing
> cute easter chick baby
> grow for her to wear on
> sunday lol thats how sad
> i am!!
> :blush:
> 
> xx​


OMG me to i got mine from asda :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

Me too!!!!
the yellow one with feet?!?!
well my mum got it
but same thing!!

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## xdaniellex

Hiya Girls How Are You All??
:hug:
Danielle x x x


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> Me too!!!!
> the yellow one with feet?!?!
> well my mum got it
> but same thing!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​


:rofl::rofl: yep same one!!! i couldnt resist it as its to cute lol im sure she will apperciate t :rofl: oh and we have got lamb on sunday to


----------



## jenny_wren

haha copy cat!!
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## natasja32

Hi girls

How is everyone today? Any more April babies? Wish i was still pregnant:cry:
Hope you are all well

Natasja
xxxx


----------



## danapeter36

Right Girlies:

Last night we had sex and will do again tonight.
I have done 3 x loads laundry
Cleaned all skirting boards
Cleaned all window sills
Mopped 2 x floors
Hoovered 1 x floor
Swept 3 x floors
Dusted the living room
Rocked on my hands and knees for about 20 mins
Had Raspberry Leaf
Cleaned kitchen
Cleaned bathroom

Also had a nap haha.

Baby come on everyones waiting to meet you!!!


----------



## danapeter36

Sending you a specially massive huge hug Natasja.

How are Nick and Finley today sweetheart, have you got anything planned for Easter? xxx


----------



## natasja32

danapeter36 said:


> Sending you a specially massive huge hug Natasja.
> 
> How are Nick and Finley today sweetheart, have you got anything planned for Easter? xxx

Hey hun...thanks for hug. The boys are ok,still driving me mad. We are planning to take them on an easter egg hunt in the morning. Just missing my little boy today. What about you,got any plans?


----------



## Janisdkh

danapeter36 said:


> Right Girlies:
> 
> Last night we had sex and will do again tonight.
> I have done 3 x loads laundry
> Cleaned all skirting boards
> Cleaned all window sills
> Mopped 2 x floors
> Hoovered 1 x floor
> Swept 3 x floors
> Dusted the living room
> Rocked on my hands and knees for about 20 mins
> Had Raspberry Leaf
> Cleaned kitchen
> Cleaned bathroom
> 
> Also had a nap haha.
> 
> Baby come on everyones waiting to meet you!!!

Woooooooot~! Cmon baby! :D 

I did a huge nesting too the other day. Uncluttered so much too. I am lost as to what to do now.. LOL


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Janis!!! Funny thing isn't it, how there's always something to do in the house!

Natasja, of course you'll miss him everyday. Sending more hugs!!!
I am going to see my brother in law tomorrow and my mother in law on Sunday and possibly my father in law on monday! Lots to do!!! Oooh Easter Egg Hunt, I'll come along hehe xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww natasja massive massive special hugs to you. We all wish you could still be here complaining with us to and didnt have to go threw all that. You and hayley both... Well maybe not complaining but at least having your LO's. Easter egg hunts are so fun I have always loved them. Hopefully it will give you all a cheer up! 

Dana tell me your secret to the energy to do that lol. I have to sit down every like 15 minutes the pressure above my pubic bone is so bad and my legs just get to tired as well as my back. 

COME ON BABIES!!!!! I think my emotional rant morning got better... but i still want baby out and will still be jealous of anyone else that is due after me that gets there baby before me... but at least I know I will be in labor by next friday!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol...well Kel I now have mammoth backache and rib pain...so maybe wasn't a good idea!!!
OUCH!!!
Def not labour, more a pulled muscle! Great!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies!!

How u all today?
I had clarysage in my bath last night...not sure if i put enough in but guna do it again tonight! Get this baby out lol! x


----------



## mama2b

natasja32 said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> Sending you a specially massive huge hug Natasja.
> 
> How are Nick and Finley today sweetheart, have you got anything planned for Easter? xxx
> 
> Hey hun...thanks for hug. The boys are ok,still driving me mad. We are planning to take them on an easter egg hunt in the morning. Just missing my little boy today. What about you,got any plans?Click to expand...

Awww lots of hugs to you hun :hug:

Midwife finally turned up this afternoon (should of been here this AM) babys head not engaged yet and it still has plenty of room to move !!!! In other words ive not finished cooking yet !!

So I have sweep booked for Friday, I really don't want a sweep though so am having curry tonight and may possibly have sex if the curry don't work !


----------



## codex

danapeter36 said:


> Lol...well Kel I now have mammoth backache and rib pain...so maybe wasn't a good idea!!!
> OUCH!!!
> Def not labour, more a pulled muscle! Great!

Hey Dana...I have been up to the same things as you and all I have gotten is a pulled muscle in my upper back as well :rofl: I think our LO's are loving it inside way way way too much.


----------



## mama2b

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey girlies!!
> 
> How u all today?
> I had clarysage in my bath last night...not sure if i put enough in but guna do it again tonight! Get this baby out lol! x

Do you think the clary sage works ? I was going to buy some but ive decided the raspeberry tea ive been drinking is useless for me so wasn't sure if i should bother with clary sage ?


----------



## codex

mama2b-is the tea tasty? I am up for trying it if it at least tastes good :rofl:


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> haha copy cat!!
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​


i disagree :rofl: we just both have good taste :rofl:


----------



## mama2b

codex said:


> mama2b-is the tea tasty? I am up for trying it if it at least tastes good :rofl:

The one I have tastes nice but have just realised its got bloody strawberrys and cranberries in to so not quite as potent as it should be, explains why i have not benefited then ! 

Its a Lyons one, got it from Tesco tastes like slush puppies :)


----------



## codex

mama2b said:


> codex said:
> 
> 
> mama2b-is the tea tasty? I am up for trying it if it at least tastes good :rofl:
> 
> The one I have tastes nice but have just realised its got bloody strawberrys and cranberries in to so not quite as potent as it should be, explains why i have not benefited then !
> 
> Its a Lyons one, got it from Tesco tastes like slush puppies :)Click to expand...

oooohhhhh sounds god actually...might be why it's not working. Hmmmmmm nothing is open here today I am going to have to wait until tomorrow to get tea.


----------



## hayley x

natasja32 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> How is everyone today? Any more April babies? Wish i was still pregnant:cry:
> Hope you are all well
> 
> Natasja
> xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I dont know what to say but wanted to send u hugs to let u kno im thinkin of you too xx


----------



## jenny_wren

chel27 said:


> i disagree :rofl: we just both have good taste :rofl:

:rofl:
i'll settle with that!!

x​


----------



## hayley x

do people mind me posting on here? im not here to depress u i want to join in with normal convos. just feels like everyone goes quiet when i post maybe coincident ?? xx


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> i disagree :rofl: we just both have good taste :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:
> i'll settle with that!!
> 
> x​Click to expand...

ha ha your have to take a piccy to show me!!! when you putting it on lil emily?


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> do people mind me posting on here? im not here to depress u i want to join in with normal convos. just feels like everyone goes quiet when i post maybe coincident ?? xx


hayley babes of course we dont mind you posting  maybe some people are not to sure what to say to you hun, or maybe feel a bit arkward talking bout pregnancy and babies when you around, its sometimes hard to find the right words babes xx thinking of you though hun. how are you today?


----------



## lyndsey3010

hayley x said:


> do people mind me posting on here? im not here to depress u i want to join in with normal convos. just feels like everyone goes quiet when i post maybe coincident ?? xx

Hun you shouldn't ever feel like you are not welcome in here. You are an April mum and belong here with the rest of us.


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello everyone, Hayley I just read your post of course we dont, you have more of a right than anyone to post in here, i dont think there is many people around today what with it being bank hol, how ru bearing up sweets ?? 

You've been in my thoughts alot the last week or so i think its affected alot of us, but you are being so strong and we all admire you so much xx :hugs:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh my god I'm sooooooooooooo bored of waiting. More spice for dinner, pineapple, raspberry leaf tea, sex (hopefully, we chickened out last night LO was so active it felt too wrong!!!!) 

GET OUT


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> do people mind me posting on here? im not here to depress u i want to join in with normal convos. just feels like everyone goes quiet when i post maybe coincident ?? xx

course we dont mind hun, you belong chatting in here like the rest of us!! :hugs:

How are you today hun?


----------



## hayley x

I really do understand why people dont talk, id probs have been like that myself. but im happy to talk about alex, about pregnancy, babies the lot!! havent got to 'be careful' about what you say, my little alex is still my son i have still been through the labour and looking after him. Hes just sleeping with the angels now. But i love the updates on whos had babies and im impatiently waiting for 8th april mummies to share their pictures :) xxx


----------



## mama2b

hayley x said:


> do people mind me posting on here? im not here to depress u i want to join in with normal convos. just feels like everyone goes quiet when i post maybe coincident ?? xx

Of course not hun, you know im here to chat anytime you want xxxxxxxxxxx

How are you today ? xxx


----------



## hayley x

Im actually really well today thanks, i think im too busy makin sure everyone else is ok. Richards really struggling. We went to see alex today he looked just like he was sleeping. I asked the ladies to change him and put him in some lovely fresh clothes, and left him a picture of him and his daddy in his moses basket :) we also left him his little blue doggy.

how are you all, other than the usual pregnancy downsides xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> Im actually really well today thanks, i think im too busy makin sure everyone else is ok. Richards really struggling. We went to see alex today he looked just like he was sleeping. I asked the ladies to change him and put him in some lovely fresh clothes, and left him a picture of him and his daddy in his moses basket :) we also left him his little blue doggy.
> 
> how are you all, other than the usual pregnancy downsides xxx

your such an amazing girl hun, Alex is so lucky to have such a great mummy like you! 

Glad to hear your doing ok, bought marc some football boots to see to make sure he'll say yes to the sex tonight but its still a unlikely maybe, waste of money that is! :rofl: 
Buying him takeaway if i dont get any ill scream :blush:


----------



## lyndsey3010

hayley x said:


> Im actually really well today thanks, i think im too busy makin sure everyone else is ok. Richards really struggling. We went to see alex today he looked just like he was sleeping. I asked the ladies to change him and put him in some lovely fresh clothes, and left him a picture of him and his daddy in his moses basket :) we also left him his little blue doggy.
> 
> how are you all, other than the usual pregnancy downsides xxx

Aw so cute and I'm pleased to hear you have had a good day. Do you mind me asking if you know when you can make funeral arrangements for?


----------



## mama2b

Awww, sorry to hear Richard is struggling, have you got lots of support from your family or would you rather it be just the two of you ?

Thats really sweet that you left the pic and doggy for him to sleep with.

Im ok just waiting for a curry, im not to keen on them unless ive had alcohol i just find even the mildest curry to hot so it could end up being a waste of time.


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi ladies!!
Hayley......I'm sending you massive hugs girl. You are super strong and a wonderful mommy to Alex. I'm so happy to see you on here.:hugs:

How is everyone else???
Whose ready to have a baby???

Marissa is 1 week old today. We have had to take her to the doc every other day & have lab work done on the off days. She is jaundiced but thank God it's going away.

:hug:

I wanna see some April 8th babies.........soon.


----------



## MelanieSweets

hayley x said:


> Im actually really well today thanks, i think im too busy makin sure everyone else is ok. Richards really struggling. We went to see alex today he looked just like he was sleeping. I asked the ladies to change him and put him in some lovely fresh clothes, and left him a picture of him and his daddy in his moses basket :) we also left him his little blue doggy.
> 
> how are you all, other than the usual pregnancy downsides xxx

Hayley thats so lovely that you made the ladies change his clothes ....I am sure baby alex knows your around him and can feel the love from you both xx :hugs:

your far stronger than I could be, I am ok ....apart from a massive migraine earlier, not been feeling well all week really, i think i am in slow labour of some kind .... who knows could just be wishful thinking !xx


----------



## hayley x

Alex had his post mortem on his due date and they released his body yesterday so once the easter weekend is over we can get a funeral director. As far as they can tell its SIDS sudden infant death unless the swabs show otherwise. 

Lets hope u get your own way hannah or them boots will have to go straight bk to th shop hehe!! 

I absolutely love curry i had no problem eating tht when i was getting to the end, infact i think i ate it so much it didnt do anything cuz my body was used to it lol. but yeh a glass of wine with a curry is lovely :D We have support from everyone, but i kinda feel like im looking after them. Richards lovely though.

im glad to hear marissa's jaundice is goin away, its a comfort to know ther monitoring her well, make sure they keep it up until the jaundice levels have completely gone. Bless her she looks so lovely :D

ooooh exciting lets hope it is slow labour :D or maybe early labour ... :D

xxx


----------



## JeffsWife07

thanks hun

I'm so happy you have closure....still sending you massive hugs.:hugs:


----------



## mama2b

hayley x said:


> Alex had his post mortem on his due date and they released his body yesterday so once the easter weekend is over we can get a funeral director. As far as they can tell its SIDS sudden infant death unless the swabs show otherwise.
> 
> Lets hope u get your own way hannah or them boots will have to go straight bk to th shop hehe!!
> 
> I absolutely love curry i had no problem eating tht when i was getting to the end, infact i think i ate it so much it didnt do anything cuz my body was used to it lol. but yeh a glass of wine with a curry is lovely :D We have support from everyone, but i kinda feel like im looking after them. Richards lovely though.
> 
> im glad to hear marissa's jaundice is goin away, its a comfort to know ther monitoring her well, make sure they keep it up until the jaundice levels have completely gone. Bless her she looks so lovely :D
> 
> ooooh exciting lets hope it is slow labour :D or maybe early labour ... :D
> 
> xxx

Well I had the curry and don't feel any different, id love a glass of wine I was craving cigarettes earlier for the first time being pregnant, didn't have one though.

Hun they should be looking after you not the other way round, im so glad you have Richard with you to help each other, I was looking at your pics on fb you look so good together :hugs:


----------



## lyndsey3010

That pic of marissa is sooo cute! Glad she's doing better, can't believe she's a week old already. 

I'm with you on the curry thing hayley, I love them. My ex husband is Indian and I was spoilt rotten with amazing home made curries at his parents (he couldn't cook for shit though!!). They don't have any effect on me either but taste great!

Hope it all goes well with the funeral planning. So pleased you have support around you, just make sure you don't wear yourself out taking care of everyone else.


----------



## lyndsey3010

I've had a glass of wine. Guilt free midwife told me to!


----------



## JeffsWife07

I had one sip of beer (on New Year's Eve). :blush:

I am convinced the gumbo is what put me in to labor......it's was very spicy and 10 mins after eating it I started having contractions.


----------



## lyndsey3010

JeffsWife07 said:


> I had one sip of beer (on New Year's Eve). :blush:
> 
> I am convinced the gumbo is what put me in to labor......it's was very spicy and 10 mins after eating it I started having contractions.

Never made it in my life, do you have a secret recipe you can share?


----------



## mama2b

JeffsWife07 said:


> I had one sip of beer (on New Year's Eve). :blush:
> 
> I am convinced the gumbo is what put me in to labor......it's was very spicy and 10 mins after eating it I started having contractions.

What the heck is gumbo ? lol


----------



## lyndsey3010

mama2b said:


> JeffsWife07 said:
> 
> 
> I had one sip of beer (on New Year's Eve). :blush:
> 
> I am convinced the gumbo is what put me in to labor......it's was very spicy and 10 mins after eating it I started having contractions.
> 
> What the heck is gumbo ? lolClick to expand...

LOL I just googled it as well as I had no idea!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

There's a few ladies not posted in here much today! Suppose it's bank holiday though !

Hayley I haven't been in here long, but you and natasja are more than welcome to be around all our conversations. Think we've all made it clear for you now - stop your little heart worrying and help us get these monkeys here!

I been really tired?quiet?struggling to do stuff today, keep feeling like there's a point near my belly button which is going to rip if it grow's anymore, it' horrible. And my left thigh feels bruised to hell and back - don't know what's going on there !

Hope your all well! xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

We only used shrimp this time in the gumbo
the main thing is the spices

Ingredients:
1 1/2 cups crabmeat
2 pounds shrimp, in shells
3 quarts water
2 small bay leaves
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1 small onion, cut in wedges
salt and black pepper
parsley
2 pounds okra, sliced
4 tablespoons bacon grease, divided
4 tomatoes, peeled & chopped
2 onions, finely chopped
2 green peppers, finely chopped
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper, or to taste
4 tablespoons brown roux
reserved shrimp stock
salt, pepper, thyme, parsley, to taste
hot cooked rice

Preparation:
In a large Dutch oven boil the water with bay leaves, lemon juice, onion wedges, salt, pepper, and parsley. Wash shrimp and add to pot; boil for 2 minutes. Peel shrimp and return shells to the stock for later use. Put shrimp and crab meat in refrigerator until ready to add to the gumbo.
Saute okra in 2 tablespoons bacon grease in large heavy skillet. The okra will turn darker as it cooks. When okra is soft, transfer to a stew pot and add tomatoes. Stir and mix together well. Clean skillet and heat remaining 2 tablespoons bacon grease. Sauté the chopped onion, green pepper, and red pepper. When soft, add to the stew pot.

In a saucepan, warm the roux; strain shrimp stock and stir into the roux. When well-blended, add to the large stew pot with the other ingredients. Bring to a boil and simmer for 1 1/2 hours, adding more strained stock if needed. Taste and add salt, pepper, thyme, and parsley to taste. Simmer for 1 to 2 hours longer; add the shrimp and crab meat and cook for 15 more minutes.
Serve with fresh boiled rice in soup bowls.
Serves 6 to 8.



I don't know if the UK has it or not but we found a gumbo mix in our grocery store and only added water & shrimp


----------



## lyndsey3010

YUMMY!!!

And I LOVE Okra. ThanksX


----------



## JeffsWife07

no problem hun

hope this gets those April babies moving

a bit of advice.....if you plan to BF then don't eat the left overs when you get home from the hospital.......Marissa refused the boob for a whole day (it was the spices).


----------



## hayley x

haha i was thinking the same, what is gumbo? sounds like some name gummy sweets or something hahaha xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

hayley x said:


> haha i was thinking the same, what is gumbo? sounds like some name gummy sweets or something hahaha xx

total opposite hun.........it's not sweet at all
it's an old recipe from Louisianna (a type of spicy soup)


----------



## kellysays2u

Anyone heard from ash? I know she had what sounded like her bloody show i think it was yesterday but then havent heard from her again after her midwife appt that day... Maybe baby has arrived! I know at least one of you guys are her text buddy.

Spicy food didnt work for me I tried last night. :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

hayley x said:


> haha i was thinking the same, what is gumbo? sounds like some name gummy sweets or something hahaha xx

If Haribo's sparked off labour I would have gone weeks ago :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

kellysays2u said:


> Anyone heard from ash? I know she had what sounded like her bloody show i think it was yesterday but then havent heard from her again after her midwife appt that day... Maybe baby has arrived! I know at least one of you guys are her text buddy.
> 
> Spicy food didnt work for me I tried last night. :(

Oooooh maybe we have another one coming....

Wonder how Kel is getting on as well.

Come on easter bunny, bring us some babies. And if you want to bring mine, thats absolutely fine by me


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> haha i was thinking the same, what is gumbo? sounds like some name gummy sweets or something hahaha xx

:rofl: thats what i thought i was something like that too!!!! :rofl: 

or maybe there was some random animal called gumbo that ive never heard of! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> Anyone heard from ash? I know she had what sounded like her bloody show i think it was yesterday but then havent heard from her again after her midwife appt that day... Maybe baby has arrived! I know at least one of you guys are her text buddy.
> 
> Spicy food didnt work for me I tried last night. :(

Im her txt bubbie, i havent checked my phone in ages! :blush: lol just check no txts from her.


----------



## lyndsey3010

Han, aren't you supposed to be :sex:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> Han, aren't you supposed to be :sex:

:rofl:


Watching role models atm, thats later.


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oooh i watched that the other night!


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> Alex had his post mortem on his due date and they released his body yesterday so once the easter weekend is over we can get a funeral director. As far as they can tell its SIDS sudden infant death unless the swabs show otherwise.
> 
> *Lets hope u get your own way hannah or them boots will have to go straight bk to th shop hehe!! *
> 
> I absolutely love curry i had no problem eating tht when i was getting to the end, infact i think i ate it so much it didnt do anything cuz my body was used to it lol. but yeh a glass of wine with a curry is lovely :D We have support from everyone, but i kinda feel like im looking after them. Richards lovely though.
> 
> im glad to hear marissa's jaundice is goin away, its a comfort to know ther monitoring her well, make sure they keep it up until the jaundice levels have completely gone. Bless her she looks so lovely :D
> 
> ooooh exciting lets hope it is slow labour :D or maybe early labour ... :D
> 
> xxx

Haha! i know! he tried to prove himself right by saying it was a old wives tale to induce labour, but i googled it and it actuall said it worked and it was good, BLOWN OUT :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> Oooh i watched that the other night!

i really really really think if we have sex tonight, i will go into labour, have bad back ache and period pains atm so that should just push it over :muaha:


----------



## lyndsey3010

A friend of mine had her baby in september and she said that she knew labour was coming as she had bad period pains....... Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: 
Typical i go in today, my mum and dad always go out for dinner and drinks on a friday, so it will be a taxi to the hospital for me! :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

How far are you from the hospital?


----------



## HannahGraceee

only like 10 mins not even that so not that far! plus it would be me paying would be my mum and dad anyway cos ill wait for them to get home first, so the only diffrent would be me intotal agony infront of a random man or women :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

If your hospital is like mine, a 10 min taxi ride is cheaper than the pay and display :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Right girls I'm off to bed.

I want to see some new babies in the morning (inc my own)
Nighty
XX


----------



## navarababe

Hey girls, how are u all?


----------



## HannahGraceee

navarababe said:


> Hey girls, how are u all?

Hiya hun, im good thanks you?


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey lana! I am doing good... Wondering where ash has gone to though. 

How are you?


----------



## navarababe

hey im good thanks, was at hosptial 2day for glucose test, although dont get results until tuesday :( They also wont induce me early, i hinted at it, but they wernt interested. So i suppose its a waiting game now :(

Han, u not had any twinges yet?

Kelly u not had anything yet? 

i expected to come on here and one of u's of went into labour lol


----------



## kellysays2u

Nah. No labor not even any twinges... :( I have given up till friday.


----------



## navarababe

Do u go into get induced on friday?


----------



## kellysays2u

I am in chat if either of you are still on.


----------



## kellysays2u

Yeah friday is the big induction day!


----------



## navarababe

ooooooo good luck hun, u excited?


----------



## KelBez

24 hours and only 1cm dilated. So tired of this just want him out :'( my cervix doesn't want to dilate man!


----------



## kellysays2u

But kel if your water breaks arent you supposed to start getting meds to help you dialate cause cant it cause infection?

Lana I am very excited but nervous also.


----------



## JeffsWife07

KelBez said:


> 24 hours and only 1cm dilated. So tired of this just want him out :'( my cervix doesn't want to dilate man!

mine didn't either hun (it's called nonprogressive labor & it sucks)
ask for some Pitocin and see if they will help you with the dialation.:hug:


----------



## mama2b

Morning everyone 

Good Luck Kel ! 

For everyone that is now overdue have you been booked in for a sweep yet ? 

I am booked in for one on Friday so will be 41 + 1 then if that don't work I think she said I have another on the Sunday and again if nothing happens they will induce me.


----------



## mummy to be

Awwwww i know the feeling with non-progressive labour!! AND IT SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am on the line of screaming at them to fu*King get her outta me lol...... I need to get out of pain :( 

How is everyone????


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies!

Day 3 of overdue-ness!

OH and I went out for a meal last night in hopes being in a public place would get her out.. no such luck!

I'm going to the toilet to pee every 10 blooming minutes and it is driving me crazy!! .. I woke up in the middle of the night and something leaked out of me.. I was like WTF.. it was Pee! I'm sooooo embarrassed!! 

I'm sure it was pee anyway.. because nothing else has been leaking or trickling out of me. Oh the wonderful world of pregnancy :blush:

I'm really fed up of waiting.. now people are no longer telling us to eat curry etc... we are being told to do a DIY sweep!! 

I hope you are all okay.. I'm gagging for us 8th April ladies to pop.. watch us all end up being induced on the same day :rofl:

Love you all 

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Morning April Mummies :)

Lu28 is in labour now too, more mummies more mummies :)


----------



## MelanieSweets

Moring ladies, 

aww ash, lyndsey, kelly, Han you must be getting so fed up by now .... you will be soon Juliette lol x 

I was going to give you all labour dust but I figure this may not be working with our lazy babies .... so I will have to think of something else x :hugs:


----------



## lyndsey3010

I've asked the Easter bunny to bring pineapple instead of chocolate!!


----------



## mama2b

lyndsey3010 said:


> I've asked the Easter bunny to bring pineapple instead of chocolate!!

Good thinking !!! I am going to eat lots of pineapple today !

I think im going to be one of those that nothing works for.

Lynds have you got a sweep booked yet ?


----------



## lyndsey3010

Yeah sweep on Wednesday at bang on 41 weeks. My friend had one with both her girls and labour came on within 48 hours both times. 

I'm the same, don't think anything is gonna get this baby out :hissy: 

I'm hitting the shops today, I have a new theory, if it's a girl she will want to make an appearance and shop with me, if it's a boy he will want me to go into labour to get me out the shop! Wishful thinking but worth a try!!!

You booked in for one as well? X


----------



## chel27

hey girls u all ok? just to let you all know i have started an APRIL MUMMIES thread in baby and toddler section!! so once ya had ya babys...come join me lol in other words hurry up and pop them out xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

chel27 said:


> hey girls u all ok? just to let you all know i have started an APRIL MUMMIES thread in baby and toddler section!! so once ya had ya babys...come join me lol in other words hurry up and pop them out xx

Great idea. I hope to see you there VERY soon!!!! X


----------



## mama2b

Ive got sweep booked for Friday but Im going to do everything possible to avoid it, do you have to have them ? I really would rather wait !

Come on babies ! We need some more mums in the baby & toddler section lol

Going to babies r us and mothercare now to give my credit card a bashing so have not had any fluids all morning as there are no toilets there !!! Not good !


----------



## lyndsey3010

No toilets at mothercare that's ridiculous!

I assume you can choose not to have a sweep, but I don't know. I must admit I'm really not looking forward to it and if there is any chance of my squeamish OH making it through labour and birth then he is definately waiting outside whilst it's being done! I will give you an honest account of what to expect once I've had it done IF you want one. 

Have fun at the shops and come on babies, don't make us go thru a sweep!
X


----------



## chel27

lyndsey3010 said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls u all ok? just to let you all know i have started an APRIL MUMMIES thread in baby and toddler section!! so once ya had ya babys...come join me lol in other words hurry up and pop them out xx
> 
> Great idea. I hope to see you there VERY soon!!!! XClick to expand...


great well hurry up and evict your LO lol although im sure your trying lol xx u ok hun?


----------



## chel27

ohhh and amy is 6 weeks old today!!! and she SMILED!!!  awww its well cute xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Awwwwww so cute!! We need more Amy pics! 6 WEEKS?!!! Oh my god, that has gone so fast.

I'm ok, just tucking in to a bacon and egg muffin that OH has made then we are heading out. Hows your weekend?X


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girlie girls!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls! Hows everyones saturday going?

Im busy listing some of my daughters clothes on ebay...gosh she has outgrown nearly all of them! Went to next yesterday and stocked up her wardrobe again!

Youve probably all seen my thread on feeling babys head, I know I know sounds kinda weird, but its amazing! Do you think he must be quite low down for me to able to feel him or is it normal do you reckon?

:hug:


----------



## chel27

lyndsey3010 said:


> Awwwwww so cute!! We need more Amy pics! 6 WEEKS?!!! Oh my god, that has gone so fast.
> 
> I'm ok, just tucking in to a bacon and egg muffin that OH has made then we are heading out. Hows your weekend?X


i shall upload some more amy pics this weekend :happydance: i know i cant believe shes 6 weeks old either!!! 

mmmm i had bacon sandwich this morning but you making me hungry now lol where you going out today hun? go for 6 mile walk and get that baby moving out lol im good going to walk to town with OH and kids in bit xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

me and marc are sooooo shagging tonight!!, were going to my brother party, he said he had to have had a drink to do it, way to make me feel sexy :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

get him drunk thats the way to do it

LOL

:rofl:

happy 6 week birthday to amy!!!

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww chel happy 6 week birthday to Amy! I saw her pictures on facebook she is SOOO cute in her little ducky outfit! 


Ugh I cant remember anything else that was said... God damn brain...

Well How is everyone... oh wait hannah mentioned sex and it went together with marc saying yes right? WOOHOO!!!!!!!!! Go get it on hannah! Who cares if he needs a drink! Although he is an asshole for actually saying it to you.


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies how u all today?

I feel well wierd today nd ma head is POUNDING!!!
Hope its a sign sumink will happen!!xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I dont know if any one else has already updated on this, cant see anything about it...

But i got a text saying...




> I think my waters have went. I'm dribbling since 40mins ago. On the way to hospital now. I'll text you when i find out more x

Hope your ok hun :hugs: good luck


----------



## jenny_wren

who's that from han??
and why aren't you giving
birth right now!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:dohh:

Lana! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

just saw the thread LOL

cheers :D

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww yay to lana. I hope its her waters and baby come soon. We need some more cute little easter babies. Especially since I decided I am giving birth to a toddler!

Where is ash lately? Havent heard anything from her in forever.


----------



## mama2b

Ooooooooooh im so excited, hope lana is ok :)

I have just eaten loads of pineapple chunks then read that you need to eat at least SEVEN for it to work ?! My cheeks are already burning no way could I eat 7 !!


----------



## chel27

hey jenny....and anyother april mummies who have had their LO, come join me in baby and toddler april mummy's thread!!!

wheres dana and ash today??


----------



## jenny_wren

hopefully giving birth!!!
:rofl:
gonna be a few easter day
babies i think!!

oooooohhhhh another april mummies
thread IM SO THERE!!!

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

Ash hasnt been on in a few days... I asked about her the other day and no one had heard anything either... I dont think shes updated facebook either... will have to check.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Oooh Lana, come on! SHe needs babs out bless her, was well low! 

How many of you 8th april mummies are hating her right now hehe!

Hope you all had a good day, I can't remember what's been posted now!!! lol.


----------



## kellysays2u

I dont hate lana... I am just incredibly jealous lol. My little one just likes me to be in pain for weeks...


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have been online.. I keep making the odd post so you lovely ladies don't worry about me! :hugs:

Still nothing happening.. had a curry for tea once again.. would be cute to have an Easter baby!

Good luck to Lana :happydance::happydance: I'm feeling somewhat 'damp' today but there is no leaking or trickling that I have noticed!! Grr! 

My baby girl is causing me major pressure.. it officially hurts to do anything.

I hope you are all okay. 

Probably won't be back online until tomorrow morning now. 

Love you all 

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

I was thinking if "queenmummytobe" was Ash, as i don't know all of your "real" names lol, then she posted not long ago :)

guess i got your name right ;)


----------



## chel27

hey ashy your zooming in and out pretty quick lately lol i hope that would be because your very busy having sex to try and evict baby lol if thats not the case then you better start lol xx


----------



## kellysays2u

hmm ash I must just always be missing your posts cause it always seems like its been forever since you have wrote anything... You keep getting me all excited lol.


----------



## mellllly

Woo go Lana! How exciting!


----------



## mama2b

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

I am SICK of getting 'any signs yet' texts !!!

Why do people think they would be on my priority list of txting and if I haven't txt them then its fairly obvious there are either 'no signs' or I couldn't give a f*ck about txt them !!!! 

I expect when ive had baby I will then be bombarded with 'when can i come round' txts.

Im getting so fed up with it now.


----------



## lyndsey3010

God yeah me too, I am now feeling so anti social that I don't want to see anyone until after the baby is born. And once baby is here I am going to be very select about who i want to see!!

OH's dad called last night to ask of there was any news and we woke up this morning to a text from OH's brother. Its amazing, do people think that we won't tell them??!! I don't get it

I've just had an American hot from Dominos, I ate all the jalapenos and didn't let OH near them, raspberry leaf tea before bed and then hopefully some sex, although we have chickened out the last 2 nights!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Tell me about it hun, its like get a life and stop sitting by your phone !!! 

Someone asked one of my close friends whether she was going to be at the birth its like WTF?? why would she be there ... and some people said oh your not having your mother there .. thats not good its like its my choice, i will have my OH there and thats all i want!!! 

Also do you find if you go quiet for a while or dont speak to friends or family they start thinking your in labour or somethings wrong ... :hissy: argh lol !! x so yeh i am fed up of it too x


----------



## lyndsey3010

I also love all the "it would be really good if you could have the baby on X day"

sorry, I have no control over when this baby comes and if I did, it would be based on when is most convenient for us and not you now PISS OFF!!!!


----------



## sarah_george

Just need to pipe in and say that i'm getting pissed off with the 'baby will come when its ready' remark, I know that! xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

sarah_george said:


> Just need to pipe in and say that i'm getting pissed off with the 'baby will come when its ready' remark, I know that! xx

Oh yes, another classic!


----------



## MelanieSweets

lol right bunch of moaners arent we :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

People just need to leave us alone. My mom was starting to get on my nervous the other day so i "subtly" asked her so how did you get people to stop asking when you were gonna have the baby? Lets just say now she only asks once a day and as she is my mom and we have no phone I can understand her need to ask in the daily email. Although she is supposed to be there for as soon as the baby is born so its not like she wont know but I allow it.


----------



## chel27

lyndsey3010 said:


> I also love all the "it would be really good if you could have the baby on X day"
> 
> sorry, I have no control over when this baby comes and if I did, it would be based on when is most convenient for us and not you now PISS OFF!!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: go on girls if you have a right old moan maybe baby will listen and decide to make an appearance :happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

Chel if moaning worked Athena would have been out 2 weeks ago at least!


----------



## chel27

ha ha well it was worth a try!!! hmmmmm i wonder if lana is in labour?? oh yea and have we heard from dana today???


----------



## kellysays2u

I was wondering what was up with lana to as her water broke and then no news. I think she messaged hannah so she would be the one to ask. I dont think dana has been on today but i dont really remember much anymore lol.


----------



## chel27

lol no my brain is all mushy to....it just gets worse once babys here lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

Not sure about dana hun, but yeh lana went to hospital only trouble is i think she has been texting han, but hans out tonight. .. so we dont know :hissy::hissy: chel amy looks so cute in her chik outfit hehe ..... xxx :happydance:


----------



## sarah_george

Ive been having quiet little words with my baby but he's not listening, ive asked OH to have a quiet word this morning too, he's even more impatient than me which is annoying as his day is not no where near as much effected from being preggers as mine! also everytime i ask my son who's 4 when baby is coming he says 4 o clock :dohh: if only! xx


----------



## jenny_wren

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

congrats to lu!!

go april mummies GO!!!

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> chel amy looks so cute in her chik outfit hehe ..... xxx :happydance:


awww thanks hun!! not sure she liked it as much as me however lol


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> congrats to lu!!
> 
> go april mummies GO!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​


who???????


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ffs!! No sex here. 
Go marc too drunk, and hes been sick!


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

shouldn't laugh really
but how bloody typical!!!

just rape him LOL

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

i think hes fallen asleep in the toilet


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

how very romantic!!!!
im going to go have sex
in a minute!!
just to rub it in a little!!

:rofl:
sorry!!

xx​


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> im going to go have sex
> in a minute!!
> just to rub it in a little!!
> 
> :rofl:
> sorry!!
> 
> xx​


slightly more info than needed jen :rofl::rofl:

lucky bitch :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Ffs!! No sex here.
> Go marc too drunk, and hes been sick!



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

:dohh::dohh:lol JEN cant you be sensitive to hannah! Jeeze han the one night and the man gets completely trashed... You could always rape him! Although you may have to wake him up and make him go somewhere a little more comfy then the toilet... All you need is his semen lol.

MEN!!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## navarababe

hey girls im missing u all xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww lana how are you doing! We all miss you to! Although your probably off to bed now. Hope everything is going well!


----------



## mummy to be

Hey ladies how are you all???? 
How is everyone feeling?
What has been happening? Have i missed anything??? x


----------



## danapeter36

Lana!!! I am so sorry I didn't get your texts til late, been out on this gloomy easter weekend! No baby in sight for me!!!
Love ya so much and hope all goes well, see I told you that you would go before me!!! Hehe xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Girlies

No baby for me yet...no signs either. Nothing actually! She's fine, I am fine but aside from major rib ache and swollen ankles, I am offically okay!
I am on and off this weekend because its Easter and loads of family stuff happening.
Love you all!
xxx


----------



## navarababe

aww dana its ok hun. ya never know u could still go b4 me if this nhs doesnt hurry up lol. xxx


----------



## sarah_george

Good luck Lana! Hopefully an Easter baby for you how exciting!! xx


----------



## navarababe

i hope so, fingers crossed. i hate hospitals lol. my mum coming in soon so least ill have some company. suppose ill have her within the next day or 2. how is everyone else? xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies!!

Day 4 of overdueness!! :hissy:

What is happening Lana?? Any news?! Knowing me you have already updated and I've been too blind to miss it!

I keep getting cramps and back pain.. oh and loads and loads of stringy gucky plug keeps coming out but that is it. 

I am now just basically trying to accept the fact that I will have to be induced but should hopefully have my baby in a weeks time! 

God knows how big she will be.. fricking giant baby I think :dohh:

How are you all doing??

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Morning!

Good luck Lana - get pressing your buttons and asking for that magic tablet/pessary ! :) 

Congratulations Lu28

Think I would be going crackers with all you overdue girls! Texts and waiting and ohhhh! Please Boo don't be tooo late! Need to make a table of "sweep dates" on front page now too lol!!


----------



## navarababe

well doctors on way round so hopefully not tht long. im shattered, havent slept much. aww ash hun, hope lo comes soon for u xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Thanks sweetie you lucky devil!! 

I'm VERY jealous :blush:

I've just cooked myself a yummy breakfast.. OH has said I should start eating brussel sprouts because all the yummy food I'm eating is clearly keeping her inside longer :rofl:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls!!! 

4 days :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hannnnnny :hugs:

Why are these babies so evil to us eh!?

It is a good job we aren't all delivering at the same hospital because next weekend is clearly going to be a busy one!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hannnnnny :hugs:
> 
> Why are these babies so evil to us eh!?
> 
> It is a good job we aren't all delivering at the same hospital because next weekend is clearly going to be a busy one!!
> 
> xx

lol these babys are being very very naughty!!!!!

:( Its not fair you get to be induced the 18th and i have to wait till the 22nd


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

In the words of my midwife... I will be induced as near to 10 days over as possible.. if next weekend is uber busy then they have no problems with allowing me to go to 2 weeks over! 

I hate not knowing a definite fricking date.. as soon as you are overdue they should book you in for an induction so you have a date to look forward to!!!!

A part of me still doesn't believe I'm going to have a baby.. it just doesn't seem real!!! 

xx


----------



## KelBez

Hey ladies I had my baby! Chase Emmanuel Bezerra was born on April 11 at 3:38am via c section. We are both healthy and doing wonderful. I will give more info when I can. Good luck ladies hope all your babies come soon!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

well the 22nd isnt for defo, but that will be that latest i would have it! :( 
ill get my date on wednesday but hopefully i go into labour today? :?: yehh right 

Yeh me too, doesnt feel like im gonna have a baby of my own, i donno cant explain it lol


OMG, yesterday at my brothers party, some one said while they thought i wasnt in the room, "I wasnt as fat as her when i was pregnant" :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations hunn!! :hugs: x


----------



## KelBez

Thanks love! forgot his weight LOL 8 pounds 2.5 ounces


----------



## sarah_george

Congratulations Kelbez! xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww congratulations hun!!

That is just evil Hanny! :hugs:
I hate people like that.. you just want to punch them.. same with people that say 'god you are huge' ... it is like well sorry that I'm carrying a fricking baby!!

One of Dans work mates predicted I would give birth today.. 12 hours and 20 minutes to go! :growlmad:

xx


----------



## mama2b

KelBez said:


> Hey ladies I had my baby! Chase Emmanuel Bezerra was born on April 11 at 3:38am via c section. We are both healthy and doing wonderful. I will give more info when I can. Good luck ladies hope all your babies come soon!!

Congratulations ! 

Lets get some more babies out today please, us girls due the beginning of the month are being overtaken !!

I know loads of people due in April where I live (All at least a 10 days behind me) and they've already had there babies !!!! I feel like the last one left at a party waiting to be picked up !!!!!


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> well the 22nd isnt for defo, but that will be that latest i would have it! :(
> ill get my date on wednesday but hopefully i go into labour today? :?: yehh right
> 
> Yeh me too, doesnt feel like im gonna have a baby of my own, i donno cant explain it lol
> 
> 
> OMG, yesterday at my brothers party, some one said while they thought i wasnt in the room, "I wasnt as fat as her when i was pregnant" :(

You should of asked her what her exscuse is now ?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Awww congratulations hun!!
> 
> That is just evil Hanny! :hugs:
> I hate people like that.. you just want to punch them.. same with people that say 'god you are huge' ... it is like well sorry that I'm carrying a fricking baby!!
> 
> One of Dans work mates predicted I would give birth today.. 12 hours and 20 minutes to go! :growlmad:
> 
> xx

My brother predicted me to go today aswell!! C'mon, i would love to go today!!

its my brothers birthday today, im gonna tidy up and go on the ball and go for a walk today it HAS to come sooner or later!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mama2b said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> well the 22nd isnt for defo, but that will be that latest i would have it! :(
> ill get my date on wednesday but hopefully i go into labour today? :?: yehh right
> 
> Yeh me too, doesnt feel like im gonna have a baby of my own, i donno cant explain it lol
> 
> 
> OMG, yesterday at my brothers party, some one said while they thought i wasnt in the room, "I wasnt as fat as her when i was pregnant" :(
> 
> You should of asked her what her exscuse is now ?!Click to expand...

:rofl: should of,

im too much of a wimp tho :(


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

My best friend who works in mothercare.. one of her workmates told a customer that was overdue.. when she had her first baby and was overdue herself she accidentally fell off a chair and it started labour!! :rofl:

Who wants to be the first to try that trick??

:muaha:

xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Congratulations Kelbez ....xxx hope everything went well as expected. Lana sorry i think i missed something are you going to be having little one in next few days ?

xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Morning girls!

Congratulations KelBel and Lu, can't wait to see pictures of your little one's.

Is Lana being kept in hospital? Think I might have missed something too!
XX


----------



## mama2b

Mmmm not sure I like the idea of falling of a chair, but I do like the idea of having a bf that works in mothercare.....discounts ?! 

I feel like switching my phone off today and leaving a voicemail message stating that anyone who is calling to ask if there are any signs/movement/news can hang up now !!!

A friend that tx me yesterday asking if there was any movement (which i ignored) txt me the same thing again this morning !!!! ](*,)](*,)

I can't believe the amount of texts to my number hasn't caused the entire 02 network to crash :hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Yeah ladies I do believe the hospital was meant to be starting Lana off this morning!!! :happydance:

Han made a thread and Lana had updated a few pages in.

xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> Mmmm not sure I like the idea of falling of a chair, but I do like the idea of having a bf that works in mothercare.....discounts ?!
> 
> I feel like switching my phone off today and leaving a voicemail message stating that anyone who is calling to ask if there are any signs/movement/news can hang up now !!!
> 
> A friend that tx me yesterday asking if there was any movement (which i ignored) txt me the same thing again this morning !!!! ](*,)](*,)
> 
> I can't believe the amount of texts to my number hasn't caused the entire 02 network to crash :hissy:

:rofl::rofl:

:hissy::hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i want labour!! NOW! :hissy:


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm giving up...... 
I now have all have all my hopes pinned on the sweep wednesday, i can't see this baby coming out otherwise :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

has any one tried castor oil?


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> has any one tried castor oil?

No, it sounds too gross, i don't think I could!

BUT if anyone wants to go first and it works........ I might give it a bash!


----------



## mummy to be

ewwwww i am sooo not trying the caster oil one!!! i really can not see myself drinking oil :ewwww: 
I will wait and see the results of this is to weather or not i do it lol 

How is everyone... 
Congrats to Lu and KelBez on their LO's :) I am very very very jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

My flipping brother just text me "any news on baby"

My own brother FFS, does he not think that he will be told when baby is here??? I text back that he is lucky he's not within punching distance!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> has any one tried castor oil?
> 
> No, it sounds too gross, i don't think I could!
> 
> BUT if anyone wants to go first and it works........ I might give it a bash!Click to expand...

:rofl: thats exactly why i wanted to know! :)

Today.. Im gonna have an hour of ball and a long walk, loads of RLT like 1 an hour 

shame the shops arent open or i would have got loads of pinapple too lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> My flipping brother just text me "any news on baby"
> 
> My own brother FFS, does he not think that he will be told when baby is here??? I text back that he is lucky he's not within punching distance!

:rofl:

My brother rang me from his hoiliday in Diminan(sp) republic


----------



## mummy to be

Hehehehe my dad and mum did that same thing last night... My reply... oh yes sorry i had her a few days ago and i didnt tell you... oppppps sorry about that... 
needless to say they both called me and told me to stop being a cranky bum and to calm down a little bit lol... I was like WHAT!!!!!! You try getting multipule texts and phone calls a day asking if bubby is here and see what you would reply to such a stupid question :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

:rofl:

Right girls, have a lovely easter, I am walking 3 miles to my parents house for Easter lunch, if nothing else it will tire the dog out and give me some peace and quiet for a while!

X


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think im gonna try these..


Nipple stimulation/*breast pump* - uses the mother's own oxytocin to stimulate contractions; discontinue if contractions are prolonged or become intense.

&

Massage - this is a great way to relax while your massage therapist stimulates trigger points for labor; often when stress hormones are reduced, labor can start more easily.


----------



## mummy to be

awwwww sounds fun to me Hannah... nipple stimulation lol... i wish i had a breast pump now... i dont have one :( 

Massage... i cant lay on my belly for one yet........ :(


----------



## mellllly

Congrats Lu and Kel!!

How is everyone? Enjoying the yucky weather! this easter weekend?
Can you believe Sophie is a week old today!! OMG!

Han - I cant believe Marc got too drunk last night, typical - you were on a promise and everything! Is he awake yet? If not go and rape him now!!! haha!

xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hey Melly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW ARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mellllly

Im good thanks!! How are you!?
Where are these lazy babies!!?


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Congrats Lu and Kel!!
> 
> How is everyone? Enjoying the yucky weather! this easter weekend?
> Can you believe Sophie is a week old today!! OMG!
> *
> Han - I cant believe Marc got too drunk last night, typical - you were on a promise and everything! Is he awake yet? If not go and rape him now!!! haha!*
> 
> xx

i would but hes in a mood with me, i told him i spiked his sturombos (sp) with vodka :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Just been cleaning for just under an hour, still no pains gonna go do some more, and clean the floors again and maybe wash my dads and brothers cars :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Han what is your family going to do when the baby is here and you can't be cinderella any more?! :rofl:

I'm just sat chomping on chocolate and watching camp rock with my sisters.. not even cheesy music will get this baby out!! :hissy:

It is raining quite hard here so no chance of going for a walk.. I hope my mum decides to cook lunch soon.. haven't had a sunday roast in like FOREVER!!

xx


----------



## Janisdkh

Weeeeeeeeee congrats ladies!!!!!!!! I thought I would be going by easter but nope ended up having my baby in a dream.. Well almost! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Han what is your family going to do when the baby is here and you can't be cinderella any more?! :rofl:
> 
> I'm just sat chomping on chocolate and watching camp rock with my sisters.. not even cheesy music will get this baby out!! :hissy:
> 
> It is raining quite hard here so no chance of going for a walk.. I hope my mum decides to cook lunch soon.. haven't had a sunday roast in like FOREVER!!
> 
> xx

:rofl:
lol id rather clean then pay rent lol 

I watched some of that last night!! i love that film :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry:

im having a good old cry to make labour start lol


----------



## Janisdkh

Try video games! LOL i ended up with contractions and one in my back. I think the stress of me wanting to do well did it :o 
I have tried nipple stimulation but you have to do it the proper way or it can cause too harsh of contractions and stress the baby some. You have a time limit and way of doing it to follow. I did it last week and had contractions for hours in the middle of the night. Nice time to get them at lol bed time!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hello girls:hi:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Bump pic 

40 + 4 

Look at them strech marks! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01353.JPG
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone... I feel like crap. I am really nauseaus with severe bum and minnie pressure and period cramps and back ache... Had it all since last night... I just dont know what to do the pain in my hips got like 20 times worse and I havent even done anything I didnt even walk anywhere yesterday. I just want to lay in my bed and cry and sleep cause I am so god damn tired but everytime I fall asleep I wake up feeling like I have to pee or poo or both and then I pee but the other one I have already cleared everything out of... I thought last night that maybe it was cause it was the start of things but nope NOTHING... :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

sounds like something is happening hun!! dont lay down, keep active!! :) i bet you dont want to but it will defo keep things going on!!! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im gonna have 20 mins on the ball while i wait for football to start, then bounce the whole way though the footballll!! GO MEE!! :)


----------



## kellysays2u

lol i kept active all last night i didnt sit down till 4 in the morning... i need SLEEP especially if this is it lol


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girlies. Cant believe it's raining with you Ash! Gorgeous hot sun here yesterday and today! I've cleaned about lots and mowed the grass to be outside! 

Jacqui - how you feeling?
Han - any update on Lana? Cinderella bless ya!
Melly - ow you and smiler doing lol!?
Lyndsey - Hope you enjoy walk and it makes something happen for you! 
Kelly - hopefully this is start of something!

anyone i forgot... helllo! :)


----------



## chel27

sammielouize said:


> Hi girlies. Cant believe it's raining with you Ash! Gorgeous hot sun here yesterday and today! I've cleaned about lots and mowed the grass to be outside!
> 
> Jacqui - how you feeling?
> Han - any update on Lana? Cinderella bless ya!
> Melly - ow you and smiler doing lol!?
> Lyndsey - Hope you enjoy walk and it makes something happen for you!
> Kelly - hopefully this is start of something!
> 
> anyone i forgot... helllo! :)

yea you forgot me :rofl: ohhh sorry i have my baby...i dont count :rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

AWW sorry! was trying to think back through what i'd just read! 

How are you and Amy chel? :) Where is the pic of her in her easter outfit too? SOmeone mentioned it but i didn't see it anywhere?!


----------



## chel27

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3309/3434825256_bde5318453.jpg

there u go i just took this one  

there is also pictures on facebook :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

sammielouize said:


> Hi girlies. Cant believe it's raining with you Ash! Gorgeous hot sun here yesterday and today! I've cleaned about lots and mowed the grass to be outside!
> 
> Jacqui - how you feeling?
> Han - any update on Lana? Cinderella bless ya!
> Melly - ow you and smiler doing lol!?
> Lyndsey - Hope you enjoy walk and it makes something happen for you!
> Kelly - hopefully this is start of something!
> 
> anyone i forgot... helllo! :)

Lana updated on page 5 i think (Of the thread i made)


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3309/3434825256_bde5318453.jpg
> 
> there u go i just took this one
> 
> there is also pictures on facebook :happydance:

Aawwwww the cutest little chicky i ever did see!!

i Had to show my mum that pic when i was on facebook!! Bless!!!! x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Awww Chelly the little ducky feet are adorable!!! :cloud9::cloud9:

Hanny I had a cry not long ago too.. cry.. eat.. sleep and moan it is all I seem to do! :dohh:

Hope you are all having a good day. 

We are now watching transformers.. until grease is on at 5.45 wooo classic film!! 

7 hours and 45 minutes left of Sunday.. not a chance in hell of baby coming today! :cry:

xx


----------



## chel27

aww thanks hanny....i think she hates me now lol and is sick of the camera xx


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Awww Chelly the little ducky feet are adorable!!! :cloud9::cloud9: until grease is on at 5.45 wooo classic film!!
> 
> 
> xx

aww thanks babes.....wait until i buy her the froggy one tomorrow...she is going to hate me more :rofl:

yay we are going to watch grease to...i love that film...me and my OH are going to sing :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ashhh me and you have to go into labour!!! CMON!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:dust: :dust:


----------



## hayley x

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Sending you girls lots of labour dust... I really hope something happens soon, one of u have to go soon surely!! I bet all of the babies come on the same day hehe xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hun
How are you??

i know bet we all go the same day lol, me and ash have always said we would go the same day so maybe lol

marc might be staying round again tonight so might have to hop on! :rofl: of he will let me lol


----------



## hayley x

hey, im not bad thanks how r u?

omg has he still not let u yet...he needs to hurry up, we dont want you being pregnant longer than you have to be i cant wait to know what your having :D :D have u decided on names either way??

xxxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hi girls how r u all today??? what you all up 2? xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Hayley :hugs:

Thank you for the labour dust.. I blooming need it!!

I've got constant backache that gets worse every 30ish minutes.. won't be anything exciting but every little helps! :rofl:

My Grandma thinks baby will come tomorrow because my birthday is 13th (June but still) .. and it is the 13th tomorrow.. and I was born on a Monday.. and it is Monday tomorrow. 

I can't help but laugh at people and their wacky ideas!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> hey, im not bad thanks how r u?
> 
> omg has he still not let u yet...he needs to hurry up, we dont want you being pregnant longer than you have to be i cant wait to know what your having :D :D have u decided on names either way??
> 
> xxxx

Im good thanks :)

I really think he was sick on purpose so he didnt have too! :rofl:

Yepp Ava for a girl and Jayden for a boy, i cant decided what i think it is any more lol we will just have to wait and see


----------



## sam*~*louize

aww chel that outfit it ace. I'm not on the facebook group, keep my BNB addiction to here lol!


----------



## sam*~*louize

HannahGraceee said:


> Lana updated on page 5 i think (Of the thread i made)

Yeah wasn't sure if there were anymore from like 9am, if she got started or probably still waiting hehe


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone,

Looks like your all offline :sleep:

I am starting to get fed up now, I would like baby to come soon. Im not uncomfortable but just concerned that everyday I go over the baby is getting bigger and BIGGER. Its going to hurt !!!!!! 

I am calling a a reflexologist tomorrow in the hope that might help speed things up, 

Oh my mw also told me there are pressure points around the ankle that can help kick start labour, not heard this before but am going to google it and find out the exact points, then I am going to make oh sit there and do it until something bloody well happens !!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey mama2b....How r u hun?
im gunna google that aswell and then go get a foot massage lol xxx


----------



## Laura--x

Rachels (rach276) baby jack may be here soon! :D


----------



## jenny_wren

CHELLLLL!!!!!!!
we actually have
AMAZING taste!!!

MEET MY DUCK!!!



:rofl:

they're gonna hate us
when they're older!!

ive put loads on my fb too
:happydance:

xx​


----------



## mama2b

Im good thanx :) apart from now being very impatient !

Ooooooh another baby :happydance: 

https://pregnancychildbirth.suite101.com/article.cfm/pressure_points_to_induce_labor

That link gives some points to try, I want to log on tomorrow morning and hear that we are all in labour cuz we did the pressure points !!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol ill have a peek at that!!!

Them duck outfits r well cute.....def hate u when they r older tho hahaha!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry:

I havent had a single comment on my bump pic :( here or in the bumps section


----------



## BigDan1

Hey ladies.. it is Ashleigh (couldn't be bothered to go onto my account)

Been having bad backache for hours and hours with painful peaks and stomach cramps every 25/30 minutes!! .. Also losing more blood stained plug! Also keep having clear outs! 

Trying not to get my hopes up but I hope this continues.. knowing my luck it is a load of nothing but hey ho! 

Hope you are all okay :hugs:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well CHEL & JEN, I WANT WORDS WITH YOU! :devil:


----------



## HannahGraceee

BigDan1 said:


> Hey ladies.. it is Ashleigh (couldn't be bothered to go onto my account)
> 
> Been having bad backache for hours and hours with painful peaks and stomach cramps every 25/30 minutes!! .. Also losing more blood stained plug! Also keep having clear outs!
> 
> Trying not to get my hopes up but I hope this continues.. knowing my luck it is a load of nothing but hey ho!
> 
> Hope you are all okay :hugs:
> 
> xx

NO how dare you!! you cant go without me :( :cry:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhhh goodluck ash hun.......x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Well CHEL & JEN, I WANT WORDS WITH YOU! :devil:

im not guilty :rofl: whats up hun?


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Well CHEL & JEN, I WANT WORDS WITH YOU! :devil:
> 
> im not guilty :rofl: whats up hun?Click to expand...

Ill give you a hint, april mummmies and baby section.. :rofl:


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> CHELLLLL!!!!!!!
> we actually have
> AMAZING taste!!!
> 
> MEET MY DUCK!!!
> 
> View attachment 17610
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> they're gonna hate us
> when they're older!!
> 
> ive put loads on my fb too
> :happydance:
> 
> OMG jenny what a beautifull duck you have  im gunna go look on your fb now to :happydance:
> 
> ohhh yes they really gunna hate us when they older!! am i bovvered though :rofl:​


----------



## sam*~*louize

Finger's crossed Ash! * Han, don't know why those people said you were bigger than them whilst pregnant, went to bumps and found pic - you look normal? Nice pert bump hun

Those outfits are well cute, what event is next.....hmm, Hallloween lol! Mine will be here in time for that!


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Well CHEL & JEN, I WANT WORDS WITH YOU! :devil:
> 
> im not guilty :rofl: whats up hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Ill give you a hint, april mummmies and baby section.. :rofl:Click to expand...


should i not of? :cry:


----------



## chel27

sammielouize said:


> Those outfits are well cute, what event is next.....hmm, Hallloween lol! Mine will be here in time for that!

ha ha we can all have little pumpkins and scary skeletons then :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Well CHEL & JEN, I WANT WORDS WITH YOU! :devil:
> 
> im not guilty :rofl: whats up hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Ill give you a hint, april mummmies and baby section.. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> should i not of? :cry:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I am NOT a spammer :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> hanny babes....im so sorry....i totally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DENY it all :rofl::rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl::rofl:
caught us!!

we never said you were
a spammer simply just
a very talkative person!!

hahaha

:blush:

xx​


----------



## sam*~*louize

LOL i read that earlier and was wondering where Han's reply was ;) ;)

Few ladies gone in to be seen/in labour now, can't think of names lol, Lana, Rach, Kelly, uhm .. lol
Rest of these late one's need to put in an appearance for you all!


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> caught us!!
> 
> we never said you were
> a spammer simply just
> a very talkative person!!
> 
> hahaha
> 
> :blush:
> 
> xx​

:rofl::rofl: come on jen talk us out of it :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

hmmm!!! 

well ha! atleast ill be ellite before you! :rofl:


Spoiler
I FUCKING HATE MARCS SISTER:hissy:


----------



## chel27

sammielouize said:


> LOL i read that earlier and was wondering where Han's reply was ;) ;)
> 
> Few ladies gone in to be seen/in labour now, can't think of names lol, Lana, Rach uhm .. lol
> Rest of these late one's need to put in an appearance for you all!

well i think i have been very patient and waited 6 whole weeks so far.....sooooooooooooooo im not patient anymore COME ON!!! :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> hmmm!!!
> 
> well ha! atleast ill be ellite before you! :rofl:


:rofl: no because when you go into labour im going to spam like mad and beat you :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

no no no no no 


MY BACK ACHE KILLS!!! :(


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl::rofl:

CHEL!!!!!

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> hmmm!!!
> 
> well ha! atleast ill be ellite before you! :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl: no because when you go into labour im going to spam like mad and beat you :rofl:Click to expand...


a couple of girls in this room
need a life i think LOL

:shhh:

:rofl:​


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> no no no no no
> 
> 
> MY BACK ACHE KILLS!!! :(


yes yes yes hanny thats GREAT :rofl: pain is all soooo good right now :rofl:


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> a couple of girls in this room
> need a life i think LOL
> 
> :shhh:
> 
> :rofl:​


im deeply offended :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

good!!

:muaha:

:rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i hate marcs sister atm, shes 10 and think she knows everything...

"you have well loads of strech marks! and its only your first & your only having one!!" 

like no one thats has one child and its first can have strech marks! :hissy:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> i hate marcs sister atm, shes 10 and think she knows everything...
> 
> "you have well loads of strech marks! and its only your first & your only having one!!"
> 
> like no one thats has one child and its first can have strech marks! :hissy:

hanny shes hardly one to comment....she aint even reached puberty yet :rofl: and stretch marks are a sign of womanhood :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i hate marcs sister atm, shes 10 and think she knows everything...
> 
> "you have well loads of strech marks! and its only your first & your only having one!!"
> 
> like no one thats has one child and its first can have strech marks! :hissy:
> 
> hanny shes hardly one to comment....she aint even reached puberty yet :rofl: and stretch marks are a sign of womanhood :rofl:Click to expand...

:hissy:

Pisses me off!!! she thinks she so grown up, but cries when some one says the slightest thing horrible 

try and tell marc she pisses me off, but he gets all defencive!! and says shes only 10, well I dont care if shes 50, she would still piss me off!


----------



## chel27

hanny people should know not to mess with a pregnant woman!!! especially an overdue one :rofl:

and marc should be much nicer to you, he should be on your side...give him a mental slap :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i know!!!

and when i said it pissed me off when his mum asks me 10 times aday if im having pains! he had a go at me!


----------



## chel27

well it must be annoying when people go on and on!! i bet most things piss you off at the moment hun xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: everything apart from here!


----------



## mama2b

Right ive just spent the last hour dancing along to the radio and walking up and down stairs, so far nothing to report but ive decided tomorrow morning im getting out some hard house cds and if that doesn't get baby out nothing will !!!!! 

Anyone heard from Lana ?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: everything apart from here!

:rofl::rofl: at least we are safe then xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello ladies, have you all had a nice day ? 
eating lots of easter eggies, i am overloaded with chocolate from MIL and OH .... :happydance: 

Jen and Chel your little baby chiks are adorable .... they will look back and laugh there face off :rofl::rofl:

Juliette hard house could scare the baby out so definatly worth a try!! ....

Lots of niggles today, but i am getting frustrated as they have been all day and now gone again, but i have been pacing up and down alot today ... so somethings definatly going on xx 

:hugs:


----------



## mama2b

MelanieSweets said:


> Hello ladies, have you all had a nice day ?
> eating lots of easter eggies, i am overloaded with chocolate from MIL and OH .... :happydance:
> 
> Jen and Chel your little baby chiks are adorable .... they will look back and laugh there face off :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Juliette hard house could scare the baby out so definatly worth a try!! ....
> 
> Lots of niggles today, but i am getting frustrated as they have been all day and now gone again, but i have been pacing up and down alot today ... so somethings definatly going on xx
> 
> :hugs:

LMAO Well thats what im thinking, if I start doing some serious dancing baby may decide its once cosy house is no more and decide to make an appearance !

If that doesn't work im going round to my friends on Tuesday to use her trampoline :rofl:

Its really annoying when you get niggles as you think something may be happening...............then it stops !!!! :dohh:


----------



## chel27

where did everyone go :-(


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ok i was told to go on all fours lol but why???? im on ma knees typin away on here and i dnt think it will work but hey ho anythin to try and bring it on!!!


----------



## kellysays2u

mz_jackie i think the all four things is to make baby get engaged and stay engaged. 

I am hoping this is baby coming... Seriously in the worst pain ever dont think I can take much more :(... I called the doctors they basically fobbed me off on everything and told me to wait...


----------



## hayley x

going on all fours helps prevent baby going back to back which would cause more pain and could cause more complications during labour. 

hope everyones ok :) xxx


----------



## chel27

hey hayley...how you bearing up babes?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Kelly whats happening are u gettin pains??? can u not just call labour ward and go in or scream at them lol!?


----------



## hayley x

Heyy :)

Im alrite thanks, todays been my most 'teary' day but I've gotta stay strong to make Alex proud like he makes us proud :) My gran noticed while talkin on here earlier that alex's names in my user name hAyLEy X I use that as my user name for lots of things and I find it quite unreal, but comforting :D

Hows little Amy? Im too loving her latest outfit haha!! 

Im getting too impatient to meet these April babies now, just wish they'd hurry up i need more photos to coo over :D

xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Trampoline could most definatly work hun, poor bubba will wonder what on earth mummy is doing though xx 

hello hayley hun :hugs: how ru doing!? x 

My sis in law said this afternoon that the best part of pregnancy is the labour, she is having her 3rd child sept ... and theres a chance it will come so quick she will just have to have it at home, but enjoying the labour? ... :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hayley hun seriously ur so brave!And im positive little alex is very proud of you!!

Just wanna give u a big hug xxx:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> Heyy :)
> 
> Im alrite thanks, todays been my most 'teary' day but I've gotta stay strong to make Alex proud like he makes us proud :) My gran noticed while talkin on here earlier that alex's names in my user name hAyLEy X I use that as my user name for lots of things and I find it quite unreal, but comforting :D
> 
> Hows little Amy? Im too loving her latest outfit haha!!
> 
> Im getting too impatient to meet these April babies now, just wish they'd hurry up i need more photos to coo over :D
> 
> xxx

awww babes i cant imagine how hard it must be for you xx i really admire your strength 
omg yeh your user name does have alex in it....did you not notice this before? that is quite comforting however xx
hows your OH bearing up?

amy is good thanks hun.....loving her duck outfit (NOT) lol

im getting impatient to...these april babies are just to stubborn lol xx


----------



## hayley x

I never noticed it at all, then as soon as my gran mentioned it I havent stopped thinking how strange it is...lol. Cause its not even like we planned to call him Alex, he was going to be called Oliver till the day he was born then his daddy decided he looked like an Alex.

Richards not too good at all :( when he has his rare up im down and vice versa :( but the main thing is we're talking and we know we have eachother.

I really do love Amys duck outfit she looks soooo cute. Bet you will dress her up for xmas too, she'll be a big girl then :D

I really cant believe ther taking so long to come out. All these 8th April babies will all pop out th same day... 2 weeks after their due dates haha. Everyones sent lots of labour dust and still nothing lol.

xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Is it 2 weeks u can go overdue for? or is it 10 days?


----------



## chel27

hayley x said:


> I never noticed it at all, then as soon as my gran mentioned it I havent stopped thinking how strange it is...lol. Cause its not even like we planned to call him Alex, he was going to be called Oliver till the day he was born then his daddy decided he looked like an Alex.
> 
> Richards not too good at all :( when he has his rare up im down and vice versa :( but the main thing is we're talking and we know we have eachother.
> 
> I really do love Amys duck outfit she looks soooo cute. Bet you will dress her up for xmas too, she'll be a big girl then :D
> 
> I really cant believe ther taking so long to come out. All these 8th April babies will all pop out th same day... 2 weeks after their due dates haha. Everyones sent lots of labour dust and still nothing lol.
> 
> xxx

wow so thats even more unreal hun that he wasnt even going to be called alex until the last minute...awwww so cute in a way as he will always be with you forever in your hearts and even in your user name xx

awww sending lots of hugs to richard to  it must be so hard, i saw your pictures on facebook and he looked like such a proud daddy holding baby alex...your both great parents and alex is still watching over you and comforting you....i can imagine its hard for you both to deal with your grief yet still be there for eachother :hug:

yeh amy will also have a santas dress outfit for xmas!! shes soooo gunna hate me lol


ha ha april babies seem to be stubborn...i reckon they will all come on the same day..how funny would that be xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hey ladies.... 
Hope everyone is ok... 
My MIL turned up yesterday which was great.. she has been a great help and support and hopefully i can keep her lol... 

How is everyones pains and aches.... 
Fingers crossed something will happen soon for us.....


----------



## chel27

who really wants to eat at this time of the morning eh!!! :rofl:


----------



## sarah_george

her user name is rach276 I think hun xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:

so it is.. lol

Leave me alone its only 6am :rofl: :dohh: x


----------



## mummy to be

Looks like we got another April mummy who's waters have broken!!! I am soooooo jealous..... :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hun!! i predict you the 20th, im rubbish at this game, got 0 right so far.


----------



## mummy to be

Heheheh thanks Hannah :) hehehe that is the day i am due to chat to my MW again about being induced and getting a sweep done.. woot woot lets hope it is it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chel27

hannah unless your about to give birth...i suggest you go back to bed :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

im in bed at the moment, cant fucking sleep, plus theres like an owl or some kind of annoying bird outside my fucking window :| :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> im in bed at the moment, cant fucking sleep, plus theres like an owl or some kind of annoying bird outside my fucking window :| :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: an owl :rofl::rofl: i could quite easily sleep :cry: wanna swap? :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> im in bed at the moment, cant fucking sleep, plus theres like an owl or some kind of annoying bird outside my fucking window :| :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: an owl :rofl::rofl: i could quite easily sleep :cry: wanna swap? :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I do have a bit of a ouchy tummy but im trying to hold this little one in, MARCS FINALLY OKED SEX! :rofl:

were on for wednesday :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> im in bed at the moment, cant fucking sleep, plus theres like an owl or some kind of annoying bird outside my fucking window :| :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: an owl :rofl::rofl: i could quite easily sleep :cry: wanna swap? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I do have a bit of a ouchy tummy but im trying to hold this little one in, MARCS FINALLY OKED SEX! :rofl:
> 
> were on for wednesday :rofl:Click to expand...


:happydance::happydance::muaha::muaha::plane::dance::dance::cake::cake::cake::cake:



well in that case HOLD ON!!!! :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I will dont worry, most of you wish your baby to come out, im wishing mine to stay in! :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> I will dont worry, most of you wish your baby to come out, im wishing mine to stay in! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: well only till wednesday...of course :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

We finally had sex last night. I was fully expecting to wake up with a baby (birth is obviously that easy!!) but nothing :hissy:


----------



## mummy to be

haahahahaha i wish it is going to be that easy :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

OH was more disappointed that I made him shave (face - just to clear that up!!)!!


----------



## mama2b

Morning girls,

I see we are still short of babies, this is getting ridiculous now !!!

As soon as oh is up im whacking the hard house cd on, then im getting him to do some pressure points on my ankles and if that fails then I have a secret weapon at my mum and dads house...........................

The riverdance dvd.......................


----------



## mama2b

Can't wait ive got riverdance up on youtube :rofl: :rofl: :rofl::dance::dance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sarah_george

Any news on navarababe yet? good chance she has had little one by now xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i just txted her :smug: not a txt back yet


----------



## sarah_george

Ok thanks, gosh its all happening!! we are all gonna have popped soon! xx


----------



## mariucha77

Hi girls, sorry haven't been around for a while. There are so many of you already full term and waiting for the baby to come out!! I can' t wait either. Well... sometimes I want to go on labour but sometimes I feel like crossing legs and say "stay there!" 

Have a nice monday!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hunn!! :) Happy full termness for 5 days ago :rofl:


Hope you have a good monday too lol :smug: x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Mooooooooooooooooooorninggggg :D


----------



## sam*~*louize

COngratulations Rach - he's only little bless him!


----------



## BigDan1

Congrats Rach!!!

Morning all.. It is Ashleigh again!! 

I am SO tired. 

So the pains continued to be 25/30 mins apart until 11pm.. they then swiftly moved to 10 mins apart.. then down to 7-8 mins apart.. constantly increasing in intensity! .. I was so tired that I managed to pass out at about 6.30am.. woke up 2 hours later and pains were 15 mins apart.

I've had a warm bath and so far no pains since then :hissy::hissy::hissy:

They best come back.. and this best be the start of something! 

I am still refusing to get excited because knowing my luck I will still be here on Saturday!! 

I hope you are all okay!

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lanas had her baby :) 

Brook weighing 6lb 1oz born 10:34


----------



## v2007

:wohoo: look at all those new babies, congratulations, to each and everyone of you. 

V xxxx


----------



## chel27

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

congrats lana!!!!! cant wait to see pictures xxx


----------



## pink_cabbage

Yay!!! Lana's had her baby :D

I'm well excited now - everyone seems to be going... Well, not everyone, but lots!


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> Can't wait ive got riverdance up on youtube :rofl: :rofl: :rofl::dance::dance:

lol riverdance :rofl::rofl::rofl: haaaaaaa!! poor baby lol !! 

Congrats lana hun, i dont believe it .. another one that wasnt due yet WTF is going on .. all the early april babies are going to be later on .... it sucks :cry::cry:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Congrats to Lana!!! (Even if she did jump the queue!!!) 

Aw Ash sorry that your pains are going away - feels so wrong to wish pain on anyone and it would be under any other circumstance!!

Talking of riverdance, did anyone see the greek father and son on britains got talent? HILARIOUS! Youtibe it if you haven't seen, sooooo funny!

What are we all doing today?
X


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Can't believe Lana is a mummy!!
So pleased she has decided to call her Brooke!! :happydance:

My backpain has came back now and that is how it all started yesterday! I am not going through 17 hours of pains for no reason!!!!!!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Congratulations Lana!!!

Honestly, I had a feeling she was going first, those who use chat know I kept on at her about that! So wonderful to have an Easter Monday baby. I am not even jealous coz I love the girl loads and want the best for her! We all know April Babies aren't coming in order so I say lets just celebrate motherhood as and when we get our turn. I know mine wont be for a week or so yet, so I want to celebrate for my dear friend Lana!!!

And good that she used Brooke! You're right Ash!

How are you babe? I am on and off, this stupid internet connection is peeing me off big time!Hows everyone else?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls! :hugs: 

i have backache :(


----------



## jenny_wren

LANA!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOO

:happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!

physic jenny
strikes again!!!

xx​


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Han, Hi Jen

I have no pains to report except a tender spot on my tummy...what dya think that is? Aw Han kinda wish I had backache, nothings happening for me. We're having loads of sex and it doesn't work. Think about it. Lana was early and yet she didn't have any sex for ages, and no fresh pineapple, no curry, no walks lol. 
xxx


----------



## mellllly

Aww yay Lana, Glad she decided to call her Brooke - Cant wait to see some piccies!!

Hope all you ladies are ok, :dust: to all as normal!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i cant bealive two of my txts buddies poped the same day :rofl:


----------



## mellllly

Aww Han! :hug:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Han!
I am cooking a big baby, she's late and proud hehe xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Hiya Melly hows beautiful Sophie today?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hey girls, we are popping steadily now huh.

Im amazed to see you still here dana, I bet your getting sick of that lol.

I know I am!

Im trying the bonking way, 3 times in 24 hours they say..one down 2 to go and im gonna order a bloody vindaloo tonight and make myself eat it:rofl:

Im hoping the registrars gonna agree to induce me middle of this week but i would still rather go on my own....i wanna water labor:hissy:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Dana!!! :hugs:

Glad to see you are okay missy!! I am on and off too at the moment.. there is too many of us trying to share computers for me to spend hours and hours posting at the moment.

I am in agony!! .. Backpain, major cramps, irregular pains/contractions. I'm hoping they will regulate again soon! *Prays*

Just got back from shopping at Tesco, got some right bargains :happydance: Yes I am one of these weird people that LOVES going food shopping!! 

I'm uber excited because this is the week I am MOST likely to have my baby.. I know I may not but there is more chance of me having her than me not having her! .. Knowing my luck I'm going to have a week long labour :cry: 

Oh well I must remember I will have my little baby girl after all this pain and agro!!!

I hope everyone is okay and these babies keep popping!! 

Love you all 

xx

P.s....

:dust::dust::dust:

I need covering in labour dust.. I do not want to be induced. I want a water birth also! Come on Baby Amelia!!

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

To everyone who needs it

Ash you should so go next, you have been in pain for so long, I really hope you go soon. I give you my place in the queue! (As long as after you I am next :rofl: )

Im on my second Raspberry leaf tea of the day, had a tub of fresh pineapple chunks for lunch, I am bored of cutting pineapple so am getting the lazy ready chunked stuff! Yet more spice for dinner and then some rumpy pumpy. Come on baby OUT

XX


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey ladies....so glad to hear we have more mammas....but seriously we need to pop!!!

Oh question has anyone found that they arent really bothered with their friends or make effort cos ive been speakin to afew today and they all thought i wasnt talking to them cos i havent invited em to my flat and aint spoke to em for weeks or called or text...Lol i think i been a bit of a bad friend!!! xx


----------



## mellllly

danapeter36 said:


> Hiya Melly hows beautiful Sophie today?

We are fine thanks hun, She has just had her bath and now daddy is giving her, her feed before we go round to grandad's (my dad) for some dinner!

Any signs for you yet?


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yey congrats Lana, bless she only 6lb. I want a good size baby too lol! Mine will be huge I bet - secretly hiding in there somewhere! :D

They are seriously not coming in order are they lol! Hope for me yet then. Still reckon their dates are out and i should have gone near 6th! Scared about meconium and being late and no fluid arrrrrgh *doesn't think about it*


----------



## pink_cabbage

I just realised... if I go in to labour, I've got nobody to text and tell so they can update!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls!! 


ive just woken up lol 

Awww beccy, ill txt you my number if you want, im always up for another txt buddie :) :smug: x


----------



## mama2b

Afternoon everyone ! 

I can't believe Lanas had her baby already, I am jealous now but so happy for her !

Riverdance didn't work, went for really long walk again nothing but we walked past a park so in we went.......................

Half an hour on the see saw and swings and still NOTHING !!!!!! 

Am now eating pineapple chunks, don't know why i bother. I reckon we will all end up being induced on the same day at this rate !!!


----------



## pink_cabbage

Aaw, thanks Han - I'll PM mine to you :)


----------



## Pixie

Big congrats to Navarababe, can't wait to see pic's of her gorgeous girl xxxx

(ps: am also looking for a text buddie to update if anything happens, anyone??)


----------



## chel27

hey pixie... i will be your txt buddie if you want


----------



## Pixie

Great, thanks chel27!! I'll pm you my mobile number if you can send me yours too


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey just wanted to update you all. Finally got the doctors to have me go in. Was having contractions every 6 minutes apart and had a REALLY HORRENDOUS headache and nausea so they were worried about blood pressure. Went in was told blood pressure was fine and that the nausea was common in early labor and that it would probably only get worse before it got better and the headache was probably because of the fact I havent been eating or drinking a whole lot because of the nausea. They did an internal (god damn did that hurt!!!!!!! I think it was cause I was contracting when she did it maybe as I was told there not supposed to hurt but this KILLED) I was only 1 cm dialated and 70% effaced. She said it sounded like it could have been REALLY early labor and to keep an eye on contractions and that if they get to 4 minutes apart to go in or if my waters break to call and they will have me go in within 24 hours. As of right now contractions have become less intense but ever since the internal I have been having constant cramps and my mucus plus is coming out in peices all bloody (sorry TMI)... Hoping maybe things will pick back up at some point. Although there is no way I am doing sex with icky stuff coming out of down there so just gonna try and keep walking as much as possible. 

Congrats to Lana and Rach!!!!! So excited for both of you!


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> hey pixie... i will be your txt buddie if you want

:rofl: 

Chel were txt bubbie mad lol

ive seriously got like 10 people from here i have to txt when bubs is born, will be a race to see who updates :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> Hey just wanted to update you all. Finally got the doctors to have me go in. Was having contractions every 6 minutes apart and had a REALLY HORRENDOUS headache and nausea so they were worried about blood pressure. Went in was told blood pressure was fine and that the nausea was common in early labor and that it would probably only get worse before it got better and the headache was probably because of the fact I havent been eating or drinking a whole lot because of the nausea. They did an internal (god damn did that hurt!!!!!!! I think it was cause I was contracting when she did it maybe as I was told there not supposed to hurt but this KILLED) I was only 1 cm dialated and 70% effaced. She said it sounded like it could have been REALLY early labor and to keep an eye on contractions and that if they get to 4 minutes apart to go in or if my waters break to call and they will have me go in within 24 hours. As of right now contractions have become less intense but ever since the internal I have been having constant cramps and my mucus plus is coming out in peices all bloody (sorry TMI)... Hoping maybe things will pick back up at some point. Although there is no way I am doing sex with icky stuff coming out of down there so just gonna try and keep walking as much as possible.
> 
> Congrats to Lana and Rach!!!!! So excited for both of you!


Wooohh cmon kel kel :smug: x GOOD LUCK sweetie!! hope you have a quick and painless labour and birth!! x 

:dust: :dust: x x x 

how are you other then that? x x :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pixie

Hope you don't have to wait too much longer Kelly!!! xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

lol I know the longest I have to wait is till friday but hoping I dont even make it that long. I think OH is sad that I told him no sex but as soon as I told him why he was like eww thats gross yeah not gonna happen I was like GOOD. 

I am doing fine other then the pains not being able to sleep and nausea as the headache i have under control with tylenol for now. Might try and sleep for a little bit.


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> hey pixie... i will be your txt buddie if you want
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Chel were txt bubbie mad lol
> 
> ive seriously got like 10 people from here i have to txt when bubs is born, will be a race to see who updates :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: yeh i also have a txt buddie called hannah...but she never txt's me :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

kellysays2u said:


> Hey just wanted to update you all. Finally got the doctors to have me go in. Was having contractions every 6 minutes apart and had a REALLY HORRENDOUS headache and nausea so they were worried about blood pressure. Went in was told blood pressure was fine and that the nausea was common in early labor and that it would probably only get worse before it got better and the headache was probably because of the fact I havent been eating or drinking a whole lot because of the nausea. They did an internal (god damn did that hurt!!!!!!! I think it was cause I was contracting when she did it maybe as I was told there not supposed to hurt but this KILLED) I was only 1 cm dialated and 70% effaced. She said it sounded like it could have been REALLY early labor and to keep an eye on contractions and that if they get to 4 minutes apart to go in or if my waters break to call and they will have me go in within 24 hours. As of right now contractions have become less intense but ever since the internal I have been having constant cramps and my mucus plus is coming out in peices all bloody (sorry TMI)... Hoping maybe things will pick back up at some point. Although there is no way I am doing sex with icky stuff coming out of down there so just gonna try and keep walking as much as possible.
> 
> Congrats to Lana and Rach!!!!! So excited for both of you!

Yay kelly, hopefully this is happening for you.... good luck babe keep us all informed!

*8th April Mummies* when are your next appointments/sweeps possible inducements?? 

Soooooo peeeeed off .... cause my OH has a sporty kind of car, our car seat wont fit in the back of it ... it comes with our travel system, but also we cant even disable airbag in the front of front passenger seat ... so means we cant take bubba out in his car !! only mine so may have to buy another baby seat arghhh :hissy::hissy::cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL!
another baby

MUMMY&BUMP! X :hugs: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> hey pixie... i will be your txt buddie if you want
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Chel were txt bubbie mad lol
> 
> ive seriously got like 10 people from here i have to txt when bubs is born, will be a race to see who updates :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: yeh i also have a txt buddie called hannah...but she never txt's me :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: ;)
i wonder who she is.. she sounds amazing :rofl: ;) :smug:

BTW guys been getting mild contractions! WOOOOHH!! gonna go sweep the pateo in a min :hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

13 is obviously a lucky number!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> Hey just wanted to update you all. Finally got the doctors to have me go in. Was having contractions every 6 minutes apart and had a REALLY HORRENDOUS headache and nausea so they were worried about blood pressure. Went in was told blood pressure was fine and that the nausea was common in early labor and that it would probably only get worse before it got better and the headache was probably because of the fact I havent been eating or drinking a whole lot because of the nausea. They did an internal (god damn did that hurt!!!!!!! I think it was cause I was contracting when she did it maybe as I was told there not supposed to hurt but this KILLED) I was only 1 cm dialated and 70% effaced. She said it sounded like it could have been REALLY early labor and to keep an eye on contractions and that if they get to 4 minutes apart to go in or if my waters break to call and they will have me go in within 24 hours. As of right now contractions have become less intense but ever since the internal I have been having constant cramps and my mucus plus is coming out in peices all bloody (sorry TMI)... Hoping maybe things will pick back up at some point. Although there is no way I am doing sex with icky stuff coming out of down there so just gonna try and keep walking as much as possible.
> 
> Congrats to Lana and Rach!!!!! So excited for both of you!
> 
> Yay kelly, hopefully this is happening for you.... good luck babe keep us all informed!
> 
> *8th April Mummies when are your next appointments/sweeps possible inducements?? *
> 
> Soooooo peeeeed off .... cause my OH has a sporty kind of car, our car seat wont fit in the back of it ... it comes with our travel system, but also we cant even disable airbag in the front of front passenger seat ... so means we cant take bubba out in his car !! only mine so may have to buy another baby seat arghhh :hissy::hissy::cry:Click to expand...

Mines wednesday at 1:20, i hopefully will be offered a sweep, but im to scared to ask :rofl: big baby me! lol :dohh: plus me and marc are HAVING SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
its a shock i know lol :shock: 

I found these fo you hun

https://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B000ILEQM4/sr=1-1/qid=1239647665/ref=sr_1_1/277-3664524-2811206?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44450031&mcb=core

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_56_10751_-1__80904_10001_

found some quite cheap ones, cos your only be using it for your OHs car x 

:hugs:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: ;)
> i wonder who she is.. she sounds amazing :rofl: ;) :smug:
> 
> BTW guys been getting mild contractions! WOOOOHH!! gonna go sweep the pateo in a min :hugs:


she sure is hanny  you should meet her :rofl: YAY come on contractions!!!! get stronger :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: 

only 5 more of my txts bubbies need to have babys :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls how u all doin nice to see more mummies!!!


Kelly and Hannah hope more happens for you tonight girlies!!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

only done 20 mins and im fucking knackered!!! :(


----------



## mz_jackie86

im off in a clarysage bath i dun it 3 times n still nuthin but hey im hopeful lol!!! xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

HannahGraceee said:


> Mines wednesday at 1:20, i hopefully will be offered a sweep, but im to scared to ask :rofl: big baby me! lol :dohh: plus me and marc are HAVING SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> its a shock i know lol :shock:
> 
> I found these fo you hun
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B000ILEQM4/sr=1-1/qid=1239647665/ref=sr_1_1/277-3664524-2811206?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44450031&mcb=core
> 
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_56_10751_-1__80904_10001_
> 
> found some quite cheap ones, cos your only be using it for your OHs car x
> 
> :hugs:

Oooooh fingers crossed for a sweep for you .... but having said that if your getting sex wednesday that could do it! ask if you can go back in thurs for it so you get the sex first :happydance: :happydance:

Its got to be you next surely Han .... you've waited long enough!! 

Oh great thanks for the car seat links hun :hugs: muchly needed .... i think we will just have to take a trip to mothercare this week and see what they can do for us! xx :)


----------



## Nibblenic

Can i have a friend? :rofl::rofl:

Well a txt buddy :D 
Im nice honest lol.

How many are there of us left, we're not doing bad this week, they all seem to have come at once!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Wooohhh 40 mins of sweeping ;).. having a RLT then going on a dog walk :)

Im free for another txt bubbie nibble x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Just looked and your not on the list either.. :|.. 

do you no what your having and your due date is the 22nd right? x


----------



## Nibblenic

Hiya hun, thanks, sent you a PM

Yep due on the 22nd, with a girl :D


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow my lips are on FIRE. I have just had the hottest, spiciest dinner ever. I love spicy food but this was ridiculous.
Now I'm worried about having an embarrassing incident should labour miraculously start :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey Hey Ladies!

Still having pains.. I went to sleep earlier and when I woke up they were back to being every 15 minutes!! .. I can see this is going to be another night of sleeplessness for me!! :cry:

Been having pains/contractions now for like over 27 hours.. My mum thinks it is safe to say I am probably in VERY early labour.. I still don't believe it.

Denial haha 

I hope you are all okay!

Congratulations to mummy&bump!!!!

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: Lyndsey your so funny lol

I donno why but i have a feeling me and you are gonna be induced :(, Kelly and ashy are gonna have there within the next couple of days


----------



## jenny_wren

dana and kelly are next!!

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hey Hey Ladies!
> 
> Still having pains.. I went to sleep earlier and when I woke up they were back to being every 15 minutes!! .. I can see this is going to be another night of sleeplessness for me!! :cry:
> 
> Been having pains/contractions now for like over 27 hours.. My mum thinks it is safe to say I am probably in VERY early labour.. I still don't believe it.
> 
> Denial haha
> 
> I hope you are all okay!
> 
> Congratulations to mummy&bump!!!!
> 
> xx

Dont worry ash, i think your gonna go soon!

How much credit do you have? hope you have enough for a nice picture of the bubs when its born :) x :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> dana and kelly are next!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xx​

Nahhh Kelly and ash x


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: Lyndsey your so funny lol
> 
> I donno why but i have a feeling me and you are gonna be induced :(, Kelly and ashy are gonna have there within the next couple of days

Yep, I'm with you 100% on that.

I'm getting nervous as I really don't want to be induced as we have a water birth at the MLU planned. Induction means off to the grotty hospital :hissy:

Sweep wednesday, if there's no baby by friday then I am going to resign myself to induction.

Ash you are sooooo going next!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Lyndsey your so funny lol
> 
> I donno why but i have a feeling me and you are gonna be induced :(, Kelly and ashy are gonna have there within the next couple of days
> 
> Yep, I'm with you 100% on that.
> 
> I'm getting nervous as I really don't want to be induced as we have a water birth at the MLU planned. Induction means off to the grotty hospital :hissy:
> 
> Sweep wednesday, if there's no baby by friday then I am going to resign myself to induction.
> 
> Ash you are sooooo going next!Click to expand...

lol
Ill hopefully have a sweep wednesday too, and im gonna have SEX! so maybe were gonna both have wednesday night/thursday morning babys :rofl: x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Wow these babies are coming now!! 

Read about 5 pages so i'm lost again now! Congrats mummyandbump - was her poking about trying to feel bub's head that did it lol! Welcome nibblenic! Han - your phone must be fullllll of BnB numbers hehe! Ash early labour is better than no labour lol! Hmmmm and hello everyone else ;)


----------



## MelanieSweets

Yay ash good luck hun .... :happydance::happydance:

Watch out for your waters, they might not necessarily gush out it may just trickle ...... xx how exciting!! 

Lyndsey what did u have a vindaloo? 

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Induction sucks, I hope to be able to use the pool aswell Lyndsey


----------



## lyndsey3010

MelanieSweets said:


> Yay ash good luck hun .... :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Watch out for your waters, they might not necessarily gush out it may just trickle ...... xx how exciting!!
> 
> Lyndsey what did u have a vindaloo?
> 
> xx

It was steak smothered in smoked paprika and chilis. Its from Jamie's Ministry of Food book. I LOVE that book everything is sooo easy and sooo delicious


----------



## HannahGraceee

sammielouize said:


> Wow these babies are coming now!!
> 
> Read about 5 pages so i'm lost again now! Congrats mummyandbump - was her poking about trying to feel bub's head that did it lol! Welcome nibblenic! Han - your phone must be fullllll of BnB numbers hehe! Ash early labour is better than no labour lol! Hmmmm and hello everyone else ;)

Lol i know!! have about 15 txts buddies now, i don think im gonna take any more on, but i just love being the first to hear :rofl: 

i have bnb next to everyone in my contact book on my phone, but im gonna put BNB in front of there names tonight when i have two mins, so there all next to eachother and marc knows who to txt :)


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Lyndsey your so funny lol
> 
> I donno why but i have a feeling me and you are gonna be induced :(, Kelly and ashy are gonna have there within the next couple of days
> 
> Yep, I'm with you 100% on that.
> 
> I'm getting nervous as I really don't want to be induced as we have a water birth at the MLU planned. Induction means off to the grotty hospital :hissy:
> 
> Sweep wednesday, if there's no baby by friday then I am going to resign myself to induction.
> 
> Ash you are sooooo going next!Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> Ill hopefully have a sweep wednesday too, and im gonna have SEX! so maybe were gonna both have wednesday night/thursday morning babys :rofl: xClick to expand...

We finally had sex last night. Chickened out the two previous nights as baby was moving so much it felt tooo wrong! I have warned OH that we are doing it again tonight! Poor boy, must feel a bit violated!


----------



## HannahGraceee

sammielouize said:


> Induction sucks, I hope to be able to use the pool aswell Lyndsey

I quite like that fact of an iduction, you know when where and what time lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Lyndsey your so funny lol
> 
> I donno why but i have a feeling me and you are gonna be induced :(, Kelly and ashy are gonna have there within the next couple of days
> 
> Yep, I'm with you 100% on that.
> 
> I'm getting nervous as I really don't want to be induced as we have a water birth at the MLU planned. Induction means off to the grotty hospital :hissy:
> 
> Sweep wednesday, if there's no baby by friday then I am going to resign myself to induction.
> 
> Ash you are sooooo going next!Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> Ill hopefully have a sweep wednesday too, and im gonna have SEX! so maybe were gonna both have wednesday night/thursday morning babys :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> We finally had sex last night. Chickened out the two previous nights as baby was moving so much it felt tooo wrong! I have warned OH that we are doing it again tonight! Poor boy, must feel a bit violated!Click to expand...

i havent had sex sinse november , if this doesnt work, i dont no what else will :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Lyndsey your so funny lol
> 
> I donno why but i have a feeling me and you are gonna be induced :(, Kelly and ashy are gonna have there within the next couple of days
> 
> Yep, I'm with you 100% on that.
> 
> I'm getting nervous as I really don't want to be induced as we have a water birth at the MLU planned. Induction means off to the grotty hospital :hissy:
> 
> Sweep wednesday, if there's no baby by friday then I am going to resign myself to induction.
> 
> Ash you are sooooo going next!Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> Ill hopefully have a sweep wednesday too, and im gonna have SEX! so maybe were gonna both have wednesday night/thursday morning babys :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> We finally had sex last night. Chickened out the two previous nights as baby was moving so much it felt tooo wrong! I have warned OH that we are doing it again tonight! Poor boy, must feel a bit violated!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex sinse november , if this doesnt work, i dont no what else will :rofl:Click to expand...

Ive done it all today, 4 raspberry leaf teas, spicy food, long walk, 2 pineapples, a good 45 mins bouncing on my ball, sex later, if there is still nothing happening. I QUIT!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Lyndsey your so funny lol
> 
> I donno why but i have a feeling me and you are gonna be induced :(, Kelly and ashy are gonna have there within the next couple of days
> 
> Yep, I'm with you 100% on that.
> 
> I'm getting nervous as I really don't want to be induced as we have a water birth at the MLU planned. Induction means off to the grotty hospital :hissy:
> 
> Sweep wednesday, if there's no baby by friday then I am going to resign myself to induction.
> 
> Ash you are sooooo going next!Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> Ill hopefully have a sweep wednesday too, and im gonna have SEX! so maybe were gonna both have wednesday night/thursday morning babys :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> We finally had sex last night. Chickened out the two previous nights as baby was moving so much it felt tooo wrong! I have warned OH that we are doing it again tonight! Poor boy, must feel a bit violated!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex sinse november , if this doesnt work, i dont no what else will :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive done it all today, 4 raspberry leaf teas, spicy food, long walk, 2 pineapples, a good 45 mins bouncing on my ball, sex later, if there is still nothing happening. I QUIT!Click to expand...


Lol all ive done today is 40 mins sweeping the pateo, and a 4 hour sleep :rofl: 

you deserve to go tonight lol


----------



## mama2b

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Lyndsey your so funny lol
> 
> I donno why but i have a feeling me and you are gonna be induced :(, Kelly and ashy are gonna have there within the next couple of days
> 
> Yep, I'm with you 100% on that.
> 
> I'm getting nervous as I really don't want to be induced as we have a water birth at the MLU planned. Induction means off to the grotty hospital :hissy:
> 
> Sweep wednesday, if there's no baby by friday then I am going to resign myself to induction.
> 
> Ash you are sooooo going next!Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> Ill hopefully have a sweep wednesday too, and im gonna have SEX! so maybe were gonna both have wednesday night/thursday morning babys :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> We finally had sex last night. Chickened out the two previous nights as baby was moving so much it felt tooo wrong! I have warned OH that we are doing it again tonight! Poor boy, must feel a bit violated!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex sinse november , if this doesnt work, i dont no what else will :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive done it all today, 4 raspberry leaf teas, spicy food, long walk, 2 pineapples, a good 45 mins bouncing on my ball, sex later, if there is still nothing happening. I QUIT!Click to expand...

Bloody hell ! I think your baby is way to comfy to come out yet then !! 

I am going to Ikea tomorrow night so I think I will probably go into labour there just to complicate things, hopefully might get a free sofa out of it as publicity !


----------



## mz_jackie86

when is the latest u girls will be induced cos u was all due on the 8th werent ya?


----------



## HannahGraceee

the 22nd i think, ill get my date on wednesday, im so excited to know when she says... cos ill defo gonna go into labour THAT day! :rofl: :)


----------



## lyndsey3010

mz_jackie86 said:


> when is the latest u girls will be induced cos u was all due on the 8th werent ya?

I've been told I'll be induced at 42 weeks if nothing starts before then.

9 days to get this little monkey out..........


----------



## lyndsey3010

mama2b said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Lyndsey your so funny lol
> 
> I donno why but i have a feeling me and you are gonna be induced :(, Kelly and ashy are gonna have there within the next couple of days
> 
> Yep, I'm with you 100% on that.
> 
> I'm getting nervous as I really don't want to be induced as we have a water birth at the MLU planned. Induction means off to the grotty hospital :hissy:
> 
> Sweep wednesday, if there's no baby by friday then I am going to resign myself to induction.
> 
> Ash you are sooooo going next!Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> Ill hopefully have a sweep wednesday too, and im gonna have SEX! so maybe were gonna both have wednesday night/thursday morning babys :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> We finally had sex last night. Chickened out the two previous nights as baby was moving so much it felt tooo wrong! I have warned OH that we are doing it again tonight! Poor boy, must feel a bit violated!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent had sex sinse november , if this doesnt work, i dont no what else will :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive done it all today, 4 raspberry leaf teas, spicy food, long walk, 2 pineapples, a good 45 mins bouncing on my ball, sex later, if there is still nothing happening. I QUIT!Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody hell ! I think your baby is way to comfy to come out yet then !!
> 
> I am going to Ikea tomorrow night so I think I will probably go into labour there just to complicate things, hopefully might get a free sofa out of it as publicity !Click to expand...

Gotta be a boy, lazy swine!

Ikea has got to be a labour inducer, stressful at the best of times. My closest one is 45 minutes away - desperate times desperate measures, if it works I'm off immediately!


----------



## MelanieSweets

your dinner sounds nice lyndsey .... i was tempted to just buy a pot of chillis earlier but i chickened out :blush:

I have kind of come to the conclusion that bubba will just come when he wants too ....but i think this week could be the week for everyone we've had quite a few babies today :happydance: :happydance: 

you'll all pass out by 10pm with all the 'baby evicting' you have been doing lol x


----------



## mz_jackie86

42 weeks just isnt fair they shud leave it at 41 weeks for everyone i think!


----------



## mama2b

:rofl::rofl:

Its about 45 mins to our nearest one to, can't decide if I should take hospital bag with me, at least if I do go into labour Ikea already have beds made up :)

They induce here no later than 12 days after due date but mw said its between 10 - 12 days, which I think was her way of saying if the hospital is rammed they hold on otherwise they get you in at 10 days over.

I have sweep on friday, im sure she said if that don't work i get another one sunday and then induction booked if still nothing so baby *should* be here by 20th - i hope - !!!


----------



## mama2b

MelanieSweets said:


> your dinner sounds nice lyndsey .... i was tempted to just buy a pot of chillis earlier but i chickened out :blush:
> 
> I have kind of come to the conclusion that bubba will just come when he wants too ....but i think this week could be the week for everyone we've had quite a few babies today :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> you'll all pass out by 10pm with all the 'baby evicting' you have been doing lol x

eeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkk chillis !! 

I am not good with anything spicy, i don't even like pepper !!! :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

I love spicy food but my body is so used to it that it doesn't have the desired effect!


----------



## lyndsey3010

mz_jackie86 said:


> 42 weeks just isnt fair they shud leave it at 41 weeks for everyone i think!

Jackie for Prime Minister :rofl:

You'd get my vote!


----------



## mz_jackie86

lol we shud start a petition!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> lol we shud start a petition!

:rofl:
You would have my vote too :)

i need this baby out before the 20th :(


----------



## jms895

Congrats to all those who have had their babies!!!

:dust: to those still waiting xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

I really want mine by the 19th, i no its sad but i wanted it to be an aries cos im a leo and i get along with aries best!! IM A LOSER I NO Lol!!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

mz_jackie86 said:


> I really want mine by the 19th, i no its sad but i wanted it to be an aries cos im a leo and i get along with aries best!! IM A LOSER I NO Lol!!!

Jac thats not sad at all, i am an aries and really want my lil one to be an aries ... cause there chatty but fiery little things .... x x what will we do if there not an aries bubba :cry::cry: 

I am so scared about being induced ... i dont want to i really dont ...


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oh glad im not the only one lol!!! I only no 1 who is a tauraus thy r ok but still!!

WHat happens in an induction then? Is it the same as a sweep? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

i have a weird start sign, some places say im a taurus some say im a gemini :|.


----------



## mz_jackie86

Your on the cusp hun u get the best of bost signs lol! x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Clearly Scorpio's are the best sign but can't have you crossing your legs til October!! ;)

I'm off to bed girls. Hasta manana
XXX


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol night night hun xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

mz_jackie86 said:


> Your on the cusp hun u get the best of bost signs lol! x


lol yeh.. it really does suck tho.. if people dont no what a cusp is they just think your lieing lol


----------



## mama2b

Im off to bed to now, 

I am going to order the stuff for Hayley tomorrow, just wanted to check who is contributing and when sending the paypal payment :hug: xxxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

lol


----------



## mz_jackie86

Mama2b i wanna contribute ill do it now hun xx


----------



## mama2b

Awww thats nice of you, I am going to do a big card and list everyone that contributed so she will know we are all thinking of her.

She is such a sweetie :hugs:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Nuh Night Lyndsey and Juliette, I will contribute now hun also.... 

Lots of luck for overnight babies lol x :happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

Wow congrats to everyone who has had their bubbies :) I am over the moon for you all!!! 
How is everyone else feeling???
I have still had no major changes in anything that is happening here..... still contractions every 15 mins but not lasting long enough and they are not yet "painful" but they are becoming a pain in my arse!!! I just want something to happen already.. it has been days and days now :( Kinda over it really. 

MIL is still here which is wonderful it is great having someone else to talk to while Allan is at work... plus she is doing everything, washing, ironing, cooking, cleaning lol all i have to do now is have this baby she says lol...... yes sure thing comming right up lol.....


----------



## mz_jackie86

Aww mummy2be ur mil sounds lovely!!! 
How long have u been having pains now hun, u wud think they wud just help u out wudnt u stead makin u wait!! hospitals suck!!!


----------



## mummy to be

Yes she is the best :) I told her i am going to keep her and that she is never aloud to go home now lol :D hehehehehe She just laughed at me lol... 

I have been getting these pains and stuff for about 5 days now.... The hospital say that i just gotta wait it out now cause i am not due untill the 16th :)


----------



## kellysays2u

My induction date is this friday the 17th if bubs doesnt come before them. No more sweeps or anything scheduled... All i know is is I was 1 to 1.5 cms dialated and 70% effaced last night around 10... I think she basically accidently pulled my plus out during the exam and she showed me all the icky bloody goop and I have been having more of it all last night and today but finally settling down. 

Mandy I hope they start getting closer and better to deal with for you. 

All the other 8th of april mummies can borrow some of my dust as I know the latest I have to wait till is friday and it seems like you all have slightly longer! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ahhh hope it comes soon for you hun!!

Right im off to bed night girls!! xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cry:
Im so fucking annoying and upset at the moment, i feel like such a twat! :( 

I just rang marc to send the money over to juliette, hes taken all the money out of his paypal account even tho i told him not too, and i dont no how to put money in the accont :hissy: 

:( all i wanted it to do is let hayley know i cared for her :( now shes gonna think i dont


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww thats not your fault han. I think you can put money into the account if you have a bank account you can transfer it into the paypal. At least thats how it is here.


----------



## mama2b

Morning everyone !

I can't bloody sleep been awake since 4.30am, although not because of any 'labour' pains ! 

Han don't worry about the money, hay didn't even expect anything from us, she knows that you care about her :hug: :hug:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :cry:
> Im so fucking annoying and upset at the moment, i feel like such a twat! :(
> 
> I just rang marc to send the money over to juliette, hes taken all the money out of his paypal account even tho i told him not too, and i dont no how to put money in the accont :hissy:
> 
> :( all i wanted it to do is let hayley know i cared for her :( now shes gonna think i dont

i kinda have the same problem here, i need to transfer my money over to my bank account...but it can take 7 working days!!! what to do??


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> Im so fucking annoying and upset at the moment, i feel like such a twat! :(
> 
> I just rang marc to send the money over to juliette, hes taken all the money out of his paypal account even tho i told him not too, and i dont no how to put money in the accont :hissy:
> 
> :( all i wanted it to do is let hayley know i cared for her :( now shes gonna think i dont
> 
> i kinda have the same problem here, i need to transfer my money over to my bank account...but it can take 7 working days!!! what to do??Click to expand...

:hissy: its annoying isnt it?


----------



## chel27

bloody is hannah!! i didnt realise it takes so long, ya see i dont use paypal very much :-(


----------



## HannahGraceee

neither do i, ive only ever used it once, and I didnt use it, twas marc :rofl:


----------



## mama2b

Ahhhh don't worry girls,

I don't know what to suggest as im not to clued up on paypal either I just use it for ebay so any money in it comes straight from the buyer, ive never put money in before.

I think ive only got £10 in mine myself otherwise id lend it to you.

The only thing I can think of is if your banks do the same day money transfers you could transfer it into my bank account and then I could pay half paypal and half on my debit card.

But seriously don't worry if you can't, I think Hayley was grateful that we were thinking of her anyway, she said she didn't expect anything at all xxxx


----------



## chel27

ha this is all very confusing for this time of morning lol i could transfer some money from my bank to yours hun but i dont know how long it would take??


----------



## chel27

i have posted pictures in picture gallery of Amy :happydance:


----------



## mama2b

chel27 said:


> ha this is all very confusing for this time of morning lol i could transfer some money from my bank to yours hun but i dont know how long it would take??

Depends on the bank you are sending from and to, very confusing ! 

Lloyds and Barclays transfer on same day, so if you were transferring between the two it would go in immediately but if you were transferring to a bank that doesn't subscribe to faster payments, like cahoot it will take 3 days,

I have already had this prob this morning, my cahoot acc is overdrawn by £3 cuz the interest payment took me over my limit, they will now charge me £30 :cry: transferred some money from barclays but it will take 3 days to clear and cuz cahoot is an internet bank even if i pay cash in at post office it won't show for 5 days !!!! Not impressed.

Its up to you hun, pm if you want my details xxxxxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Morning Ladies..

I hope you are all okay!! I have a similar problem with giving money to Hayley because I don't have a pay pal account and at the moment the chances of me getting to the bank are nil! :dohh:

I've been awake most the night again.. at 3am I ended up having to have a bath.. and I ended up falling asleep in it for about 45 minutes. 
Baths are the only thing helping at the moment.. my poor mums water bill! 

Pains are now every 10-15 minutes, lasting a good 40-60 seconds a time. 

I can't wait for my sweep tomorrow.. I hope it works.. I really really want my water birth because water is definitely my friend!! 

If it doesn't work then I'm going to be spending the next 4 days in the bath :rofl:

How are you all doing??

xx


----------



## sarah_george

Cant believe you havent gone into full blown labour yet :hug: have you been checked to see if you are in slow labour? I wouldnt be suprised if you are a few cm's dialated when you go for your sweep xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Nope I haven't been checked over yet.. I'm too afraid that I'll go in and be told nothing is happening :blush:

I'm going to see how I get on today, if the pains get worse or increase in frequency then I'll definitely be ringing up.. I'm a bit scared!!

OH has had to go to work today too and his work is about 35/40 minutes away so any signs of things stepping up and he will be getting a phone call straight away!

:dust::dust::dust:

Labour dust for us all!!!

xx


----------



## sarah_george

Well hopefully you have started a little and then the pains will have been worth it :) I think your all doing really well, I have a week left and I'm going out of my mind, I know I'm growing a biggun cos as soon as I lie down I cant breathe i feel suffocated! I have family coming down until saturday so thats kinda jinked me that i wont go before then either! I keep telling myself no matter what baby will be here in 3 weeks :) xx


----------



## mellllly

OMG ladies, I log on everyday to see if any of you have had your babies yet and you are still waiting!!

I want to donate some money for Hayley, Whats the address again??

Graham has gone back to work today - scary


----------



## HannahGraceee

just rang the back, cant transfer money over till im 18 :| cos i only have a solo card... typical..

and you know what i bet i go into labour before i have sex tomo :rofl:


----------



## Nibblenic

Im really not sure how much more i can take!!!!

Been in this morning with reduced movments, Lo hadnt moved since 2pm yesterday. (which is sort of okay) cos shes not a mover or a shaker bless her, But when i put effort into making her go, ie cold water icecream suge, yu get it. She always co-operates and gives me a kick

NOT this morning

so off we go to get monitored, cant find the heart beat, for what feels like forever, was probs no more than 5 minutes, but still reduced OH to tears and well thats my last nerve GONE! Then we struggle to keep her on the monitor for 20mins,
All of a sudden she shifts compltely, like totally to a whole different part of me, so alrams going off and all sorts. but obviously i felt her move, so off we go again not being able to find a heart beat, was in an hour before we got hooked up and she started moving again, obvioulsy where ever she was this morning was a good kicking or moving position,

BUT MY GOD SHE knows how to scare me. I dont think my nerves can take much more of this, lets not even go near the pain side of things. 
Obvioulsy my sweep last weeks done nothing, or next to nothing as im not having contractions. But at leat i should get a date for induction tomorrow, thank god, im walking round like a zombie!

What a morning!


----------



## HannahGraceee

thank god she started moving :) :hugs:

Maybe my newest txt buddie will get the same induction date as me lol. a whole bunch of us get our induction dates tomo


----------



## Nibblenic

Wooohoo!

Well unless im very lucky, and i mean pitiful! Mines, mon-fri sometimes next week. But yay for deffinate date for us tomorrow!

Who else is getting an induction date? 
Whats the betting we'll all give birth on the same dateand no one will be able to update, i can see the thread now, 

'where have all the april mummies gone!' :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl::rofl: 

if me and you go the same day, i can update another of my txts buddies :rofl: ive got like 10 :blush:

plus im teaching the boyfriend(Marc) how to update the list tomo ect.. i cant let my list get behind :rofl:

and induction dates are me you lysdnsy and ash


----------



## Nibblenic

My god!

I know they say, Aries's are stubborn but these babies are taking the mick! lol 
Forced evictions all round


----------



## lyndsey3010

:wave: morning girls (just!!)

Roll on tomorrow. Han your sweep is before mine, you have to give me an honest account of what to expect!!

:dust: to all esp Ash, Juliette, Han and all the other overdue mummies


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hi:

hopefully they offer me one, cos im to chicken to ask for one! :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

did they say anything to you at your last appointment about having one?


----------



## hayley x

I had a sweep, didnt find it that bad, a little uncomfortable, but no more uncomfortable than your all probs feeling now!! When I had my sweep I was already 2cm dilated (at 38 weeks) so Im sure you'll all be dilated a little bit :) good luck xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

hayley x said:


> I had a sweep, didnt find it that bad, a little uncomfortable, but no more uncomfortable than your all probs feeling now!! When I had my sweep I was already 2cm dilated (at 38 weeks) so Im sure you'll all be dilated a little bit :) good luck xxx

Thank you - very reassuring. For some reason I feel more nervous about the sweep than I do about labour!

Pleeeeeeeeease work Mr Sweepy McSweeperton, I don't wanna be induced :hissy:

How you doing hun?


----------



## hayley x

I didnt even kno she was giving me a sweep til she sed after i thought she was just checking me over haha!! I bet you go and she'll be like woah 7cms!!! haha. when is your sweep booked for??

I hope things start for you soon, I come on and think 'one 8th April mummy has to have her baby now' all excited, but i bet you all have em the same day :)

Im ok thanks, been a week since Alex went to sleep already, soon it will be longer without him than with him :( the mans coming round this afternoon to talk about his funeral. We've chosen 3 lovely poems hope that aint too many, at this rate alex's funeral sheet will be a book hahaha

hope your feeling ok xxxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Afternoon girls!!
Hows u all doin?

Hayley when is Alex's funeral!? which poems have you chose?

It my due date 2moro and got a docs appt wonder if ill get a date to start off labour...im gunna bloody ask for one lol!!! xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Got my sweep tomorrow at 5.15, I'm so impatient though I tempted to call and see if I can move it to first thing in the morning!!

I'm sure the funeral will be lovely. i wouldn't worry about how many poems you have, its for your little Alex so should be exactly how you want it to be. Are you having any music as well?

Happy d day for tomorrow Jac :dust: for you!

Its VERY quiet in here today, where is everyone??


----------



## mz_jackie86

Thanks hun!!!
So what happens on a sweep then??? xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

mz_jackie86 said:


> Thanks hun!!!
> So what happens on a sweep then??? xx

https://www.askbaby.com/membrane-sweep.htm This page is quite good.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im hot and tired, i cant take this any more


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> Im hope and tired, i cant take this any more

I feel your pain hun. I am officially giving up hope. Naughty April 8th babies


----------



## Nibblenic

Sweep was uncomfortable
Pretty much same procendure as a smear tbh ladies. without a speculum. it wasnt confortable or paticually pleasent, but itll be over in seconds and probs better than mine was as youre overdue


----------



## lyndsey3010

Its strange that there appears to be so much variation on when you are allowed a sweep. Thanks for the reassurance tho hun, muchly appreciated


----------



## HannahGraceee

i donno why i wrote hope :rofl:

remind me dont go on a walk round town with out my magicool


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello ladies, just first of all wanted to say 

*My bubba is due today* :happydance: .... however it aint going to happen lol! 

I had midwife app earlier, baby is still measuring 36weeks i am not sure why it isnt growing :cry: :cry: but midwife isnt concerned, but *GREATTTTTT* news i have officially managed to turn bubba from being back to back so all that all fours malarky has worked :happydance: and that nasty sweep your on about .. if bubba doesnt come i will get one next Tuesday .... :hissy::hissy: 

How is everyone doing?? 
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Why is teen pregnancy such a fucking issue!!! really does upset me!! :hissy:


----------



## mellllly

HannahGraceee said:


> Why is teen pregnancy such a fucking issue!!! really does upset me!! :hissy:

Whats up Han, whos upset you??


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nothing to me, but the 16 year old sister pregnant gossip thread, saying he sister has ruined her life and all this bollocks.. does that mean ive ruining my life? i think not.


----------



## lyndsey3010

I didn't even comment on that post as the person that wrote it sounds like an idiot. Don't let it upset you hun. I expect that she is getting a lot of stick for what she said, she comes across so ignorant.


----------



## lyndsey3010

mellllly said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Why is teen pregnancy such a fucking issue!!! really does upset me!! :hissy:
> 
> Whats up Han, whos upset you??Click to expand...

:wave: Hiya! Hows your little princess?


----------



## mellllly

I havnt seen it, Just ignore it hun xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

MelanieSweets said:


> Hello ladies, just first of all wanted to say
> 
> *My bubba is due today* :happydance: .... however it aint going to happen lol!
> 
> I had midwife app earlier, baby is still measuring 36weeks i am not sure why it isnt growing :cry: :cry: but midwife isnt concerned, but *GREATTTTTT* news i have officially managed to turn bubba from being back to back so all that all fours malarky has worked :happydance: and that nasty sweep your on about .. if bubba doesnt come i will get one next Tuesday .... :hissy::hissy:
> 
> How is everyone doing??
> xx

Wooo hoooo Happy due date!!!!
Thats fab news about turning baby, how long were you on all fours for? I was told mine was back to back but I haven't done any hip swinging, am thinking that I should. Had you been doing it for a long time or is there hope for me?!!


----------



## mellllly

lyndsey3010 said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Why is teen pregnancy such a fucking issue!!! really does upset me!! :hissy:
> 
> Whats up Han, whos upset you??Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Hiya! Hows your little princess?Click to expand...

Hey!! Yeh shes fine thanks, a little piggy :baby:
Bit worried today though as Graham went back to work today so it is just me and her, and she isnt feeding as well as she normally does - I am sure she will make up for it when daddy is home 

How are you?


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> I didn't even comment on that post as the person that wrote it sounds like an idiot. Don't let it upset you hun. I expect that she is getting a lot of stick for what she said, she comes across so ignorant.

arghh just annoying.. my brothers girlfriend tried telling me i was ruining my life and i could get an abortion and i didnt even have to tell marc, and now i hate her, so shes just gonna make her sister hate her

Ohhh well.. im just in one of them EVERYTHING is annoying me being overdue FUCKING sucks! but is a great exsuse for being in a sulk all day :rofl: :muaha:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow, must be weird being alone with her now. I'm already not looking forward to the day with Rick has to go back to work - thats if he ever gets to take paternity leave, I'm thinking that this little bugger is never gonna come out!!! I love that pic you have as your avatar she looks soooo happy!
I'm ok, BORED more than anything, wanting to meet my little one! Sweep tomorrow, I have all my hopes pinned on that!


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't even comment on that post as the person that wrote it sounds like an idiot. Don't let it upset you hun. I expect that she is getting a lot of stick for what she said, she comes across so ignorant.
> 
> arghh just annoying.. my brothers girlfriend tried telling me i was ruining my life and i could get an abortion and i didnt even have to tell marc, and now i hate her, so shes just gonna make her sister hate her
> 
> Ohhh well.. im just in one of them EVERYTHING is annoying me being overdue FUCKING sucks! but is a great exsuse for being in a sulk all day :rofl: :muaha:Click to expand...

If its any consolation, no matter how old you are people always want to give you their unwelcomed advice. I'm 30 and have been getting it from all directions since the start of pregnancy. There's a lot to be said for telling people to piss off!


----------



## MelanieSweets

lyndsey3010 said:


> Wooo hoooo Happy due date!!!!
> Thats fab news about turning baby, how long were you on all fours for? I was told mine was back to back but I haven't done any hip swinging, am thinking that I should. Had you been doing it for a long time or is there hope for me?!!

Hehehe aww thankyou hun :hugs: x I started bouncing from my 38 weeks appointment so 2wks ago... started off doing about 20mins twice a day ish.... but they say put butt in the air and pelvis upwards so this gives bubba room to move, its worth trying however who's to say baby wont naturally turn on its own xx theres defo hope for you if you have a ball or even if you dont get rocking for half an hour, and also the pressure it takes off you back makes such a difference ... i felt better after instantly doing it x


----------



## mellllly

Yeh really weird to be by myself! Very very scary Im even more jumpy today than I was on the first day we had with her.

Eeekk!


----------



## starryeye31

I know I dont get on here much anymore but just wanted to say Congrats to all of the April mommys that have had their babys .... I didnt forget about you guys Im just really overwhelmed and busy right now :hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i bought two little cartians of sma gold 1 just incase the baby wont take my milk for a night or somthing, do you think that is enough fo a just incase? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

starryeye31 said:


> I know I dont get on here much anymore but just wanted to say Congrats to all of the April mommys that have had their babys .... I didnt forget about you guys Im just really overwhelmed and busy right now :hug:

Ohhhh Section in two days!! excited? x :hugs:


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> i bought two little cartians of sma gold 1 just incase the baby wont take my milk for a night or somthing, do you think that is enough fo a just incase? x

I got one of the smallest tubs of Cow & Gate for just in case. i am working on the theory that if I need more i can send someone to the shops!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i bought two little cartians of sma gold 1 just incase the baby wont take my milk for a night or somthing, do you think that is enough fo a just incase? x
> 
> I got one of the smallest tubs of Cow & Gate for just in case. i am working on the theory that if I need more i can send someone to the shops!Click to expand...

good plan, im too much of a worrier - a "What if...." :rofl:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Happy due date melanie!! :happydance:

I'm still here and in a fair bit of pain!! 

Dan and my mum made me ring up the labour ward to let them know something may be happening.. the woman I spoke to was lovely.. she said to keep having baths and doing what I am doing to keep myself comfortable and as soon as the pains get too much for me to ring them back up and go on up.

I've also been told not to worry about the frequency of the pains and just to concentrate on the intensity of them. Can't believe I have been having them for almost 48 hours! :cry:

Oh please let the sweep work tomorrow!!! 11.30am cannot come quick enough! 

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hugs: hunn!! i hope you get lots of really really horrible pains ;) x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Good luck Ash, hope you are getting somewhere.

So sweeps tomorrow, its Ash, then Han, then me.

COME ON BABIES FFS!!!!


----------



## mama2b

Good luck with your sweeps ! 

Im just wondering, if it is just the mw 'sweeping' her finger round (nice) why don't they just advise you to do it yourselves ? Is there a special technique do you think ?!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

HannahGraceee said:


> i bought two little cartians of sma gold 1 just incase the baby wont take my milk for a night or somthing, do you think that is enough fo a just incase? x

How big are the cartons .... lol i think the hospital give you milk anyway Han .... we bought the SMA gold stuff too its sposed to be one of the best, we got a case of the premade bottles .... but there so expensive i think it was like £15 for 12 bottles at mothercare https://www.smanutrition.co.uk/products/gold/starter-pack/

x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Haha you ladies are so kind! :hugs:

If I go for my sweep tomorrow and barely anything has happened I will cry SO much! .. I'm a big wimp, but I still do not want an epidural in the slightest!

:dust::dust::dust: 

Labour dust.. come on pains.. share the love around all my overdue ladies!! 

I think I can safely say I will be falling asleep in the bath tonight laying down is no longer an option for me!

xx

My hospital has pre made bottles that they give you if for some reason you can't breastfeed and they will give you a supply to go home with too!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Good luck Ash ... I reckon this is it for you :hugs: .... 

I've heard sweeps are just like smear tests for anybody who has had them xx not very comfortable but the way you have to see it is theres a high chance bubba will be on its way shortly after woooohoooo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nibblenic

mama2b said:


> Good luck with your sweeps !
> 
> Im just wondering, if it is just the mw 'sweeping' her finger round (nice) why don't they just advise you to do it yourselves ? Is there a special technique do you think ?!!

Okay, this is TMI, but i reckon you ladies can handle it!

Id never had anyone, or thing, THAT high up in me! i thought she was going for my ribs! and after it felt like id being having :sex with a 20" dick

May just have been me, as we're all different in that area, and mine was done at 38 weeks rather than over 40, but well lets just say you wouldnt let anyone that far through your cervix


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone... I dont know how the sweeps are going to be for you all but let me tell you just my internal hurt pretty bad... I think it was cause I had a massive contraction during it though so it was both things... Not to mention she kept her bloody hand up there forever. I was like dear god feel and get out! OW OW OW! Ash I hope the pains are it for you we need another 8th of april baby. Holy shit... its only like 3 more days till my induction! Someone else should ask for theres on friday lol. That way I will have a buddy in labor with me!


----------



## starryeye31

HannahGraceee said:


> starryeye31 said:
> 
> 
> I know I dont get on here much anymore but just wanted to say Congrats to all of the April mommys that have had their babys .... I didnt forget about you guys Im just really overwhelmed and busy right now :hug:
> 
> Ohhhh Section in two days!! excited? x :hugs:Click to expand...

lol ,oh excited , scared , and a bit nervous . Ive been so busy trying to get my house cleaned up and all the laundry done , that reminds me I still have bleach water soaking in the bath tub , its been in there for 2 hrs I better go scrub it . :hug:


----------



## kellysays2u

pmsl @ nibblenic! I felt the exact same way my bf didnt understand how far up her hand she went he thought it was JUST her fingers hes like we have sex all the time how can it hurt that bad are you saying I am smaller then her two fingers I was like hunny I swear she stuck her entire hand up there!!!! It was pretty funny.


----------



## lyndsey3010

Nibblenic said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your sweeps !
> 
> Im just wondering, if it is just the mw 'sweeping' her finger round (nice) why don't they just advise you to do it yourselves ? Is there a special technique do you think ?!!
> 
> Okay, this is TMI, but i reckon you ladies can handle it!
> 
> Id never had anyone, or thing, THAT high up in me! i thought she was going for my ribs! and after it felt like id being having :sex with a 20" dick
> 
> May just have been me, as we're all different in that area, and mine was done at 38 weeks rather than over 40, but well lets just say you wouldnt let anyone that far through your cervixClick to expand...

:rofl:

Can guarantee you I won't be laughing this time tomorrow though!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Just been speaking sweeps with a friend of mine, she had one with her second baby at 41 weeks and was having contractions an hour later. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease let the same happen for me pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## lyndsey3010

kellysays2u said:


> Hey everyone... I dont know how the sweeps are going to be for you all but let me tell you just my internal hurt pretty bad... I think it was cause I had a massive contraction during it though so it was both things... Not to mention she kept her bloody hand up there forever. I was like dear god feel and get out! OW OW OW! Ash I hope the pains are it for you we need another 8th of april baby. Holy shit... its only like 3 more days till my induction! Someone else should ask for theres on friday lol. That way I will have a buddy in labor with me!

I volunteer for the friday spot!


----------



## mama2b

I so don't want a sweep now !!!!!

I am going to try everything possible to get baby out before Friday !!!


----------



## kellysays2u

lol I was told mine probably only hurt cause I was contracting during it. Everyone else said it wasnt that bad. I think it also depends how high your cervix still is. I have a very high cervix apparently and not a very large opening according to the midwife... SO thats probably why I was hating mine.


----------



## kellysays2u

Lyndsey that would be good getting to 8th april mummies out of the way at once lol. I bet ash is going before her induction she is having so many pains and I bet there all productive and she will go in and they will be like holy crap girl your 7 cms!


----------



## kellysays2u

Jacqui and I have the same induction day lol. Just read her post about it. But all the 8th of april mummies should ask for friday also lol.


----------



## JeffsWife07

CONGRATS to all of the new April Mummies!!!:hugs:

Best of luck to Starryeyes 2maro.....love ya hun & will be thinking of you:hugs:
I hope Mandy goes into labor 2maro too....love ya 2 hun & will be checking on you:hugs:



Good luck to everyone being induced on Friday......can't wait until your holding your LO's.:hugs:


Everyone else ~ Hope you all go in to labor soon as I know you can't wait to be holding your LO's:hugs:

update on Marissa: her jaundice is going away, she is gaining weight but she does not like the boob. She loves EBM but will not take it from the boob.:hissy:

:hug:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww jeffswife....good to see lil marissa is doing well!!!

Wotcha all up 2?
I just watchin sister act lol!!! 

MY DUE DATE 2MORO OMG!!!!


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies.... 
Well our due date is tomorrow :( 
Still nothing has changed with the contractions :( 
Got MW appointment this arvo at 4pm!!! I cant wait... i am going to seriously beg her to give me a sweep. There is no reason why she should be able to i am due tomorrow... right???? I hope she will. i am not sure how much longer i can go on for in this uncomfortableness and pain :( 

Thanks Chas... Yes i hope i go into labour today or tonight as well.. would be wonderful!!! Allans mum is here still which is awesome. i am loving that... she is doing everything and even giving me massages and everything! She is a nurse/ massuse/ midwife.. so i think with her here i am in great hands... But she flys home on Sunday :( But is back on the 28th and i cant wait :) hehehe woot woot 

How is everyone????


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey mummyto be!!!

Can your MIL come and stay with me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Lol!!!!
What is the time over there??

Have u tried layin in a bath with those pains see if that helps!! xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hehehehe yes sure thing Jackie i will send her your way after she leaves here hehehe... I am very very lucky! I love her heaps hehehehe :D 

Yes i am having multipule baths a day... they are good but would be nice if they just encouraged her out a little lol.... 

How you feeling??? Anything happening for you yet or???

Time... it is 7am here on Wednesday 15th :D You?


----------



## MelanieSweets

hehehe jackie i loveeeeeee sister act .. apparently they got it on in london on stage ... might have to go see it !! 

how ru tonight jackie hun? x 

Aww mandy your mil sound lovely ....dont get me wrong i love mine to bits but she takes over way to much ! bit hyper for me x massages omg bliss ! 

Jeffswife so glad marissa is doing well your so lucky to have her .... i am beginning to think I will be preggo forever xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hehehehehe no i am very lucky.. Allans mum isnt like that to just take over... Where is my mother is... So i am quiet happy to have MIL here for a while... Yes the massages are awesome :)


----------



## mz_jackie86

Im ok girlies how u both??

I havent had any twinges or anythin just rang me mum and said my waters broke lol that gave me a giggle!! Spec as if it did happen i wud be freakin out not so calm lol!!! She wont believe me now when it does happen haha!!

If there is a sister act on i def wanna see that ill have to look it up!!1

Your so lucky u get on with your MIL i no so many people who hate theirs haha!!

The time now mandy isssssss 22:20ish on tues 14th!!!! ur a whole day infront ur on my due day already lol!!! xx


----------



## natasja32

Hi girlies.....

How are you all?? We have some serious thunder and lightning going on here!!:dohh: Im a bit worried now(changing subject) I wnt to mums on saterday,and had maybe a wee bit too much to drink,came home and had sexy time with hubby. :blush: The thing is im not on any contraception yet,now im stressing. I know,how stupid can you be:dohh: But ive heard that you are more fertile after birth. Have any of you ever heard this?

Nats
xxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey natasja..How r u hun?

Ive heard ur VERY fertile after giving birth and no a few people who have kiddies as the result of it!! xxx


----------



## natasja32

:dohh:


mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey natasja..How r u hun?
> 
> Ive heard ur VERY fertile after giving birth and no a few people who have kiddies as the result of it!! xxx

:bike: oh c**p...you would think id be more carefull considdering my age!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

yeh ive heard your very fertile after birth, ive heard of a lot of people going to there 6 week appoinment after birth and being pregnant :shock:


----------



## natasja32

HannahGraceee said:


> yeh ive heard your very fertile after birth, ive heard of a lot of people going to there 6 week appoinment after birth and being pregnant :shock:

Ummm....im at a loss for words.....kicking my own arse now!:hissy: lol


----------



## mummy to be

yes i have heard the sme thing....... Eppppp


----------



## hayley x

natasja32 said:


> Hi girlies.....
> 
> How are you all?? We have some serious thunder and lightning going on here!!:dohh: Im a bit worried now(changing subject) I wnt to mums on saterday,and had maybe a wee bit too much to drink,came home and had sexy time with hubby. :blush: The thing is im not on any contraception yet,now im stressing. I know,how stupid can you be:dohh: But ive heard that you are more fertile after birth. Have any of you ever heard this?
> 
> Nats
> xxx

Heyy :) good to see u on here!! Omg Im so thankful im not where u are im petrified of thunder and lightening, I was in a car tht got hit by lightening now i am a nervous wrek lol. 

Oooooh, Ive heard tht too. Dunno how true it is tho :S

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

marcs acting strange.. :?:


----------



## natasja32

hayley x said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies.....
> 
> How are you all?? We have some serious thunder and lightning going on here!!:dohh: Im a bit worried now(changing subject) I wnt to mums on saterday,and had maybe a wee bit too much to drink,came home and had sexy time with hubby. :blush: The thing is im not on any contraception yet,now im stressing. I know,how stupid can you be:dohh: But ive heard that you are more fertile after birth. Have any of you ever heard this?
> 
> Nats
> xxx
> 
> Heyy :) good to see u on here!! Omg Im so thankful im not where u are im petrified of thunder and lightening, I was in a car tht got hit by lightening now i am a nervous wrek lol.
> 
> Oooooh, Ive heard tht too. Dunno how true it is tho :S
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hi sweetie...How are you doing? I hate thunder and lightning too,you would think id be use to it,seeing as im from South Africa and we have thunder storms alot. Ive been googling about being very fertile after giving birth,and now im paranoid.....:hissy:


----------



## pink_cabbage

HannahGraceee said:


> marcs acting strange.. :?:

Marc's always acting strange :p He's male!

How is everyone?? I just realised I've hardly been on here in ages!

And OMG - I'm in single figures now; 9 days to go. SCARY!

I went out for my birthday meal earlier and I am SOOOO full up. Didn't think I could eat that much! Maybe it's a sign that I'm storing up energy for labour LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

i just was watching this teen pregnant on the hopsital thing and it said you are most fertile a month or so after birth


----------



## natasja32

HannahGraceee said:


> i just was watching this teen pregnant on the hopsital thing and it said you are most fertile a month or so after birth

oopsy daisies! Not sure what to say. Altho i did speak to my midwife today,bless her,and she said take each day as it comes and if you are we will deal with it...Im really paranoid now...lol


----------



## chel27

hi girls :happydance: how are you all? i was really good today and walked about 6 miles, i went to asda and cant even fit into size 12 jeans :cry: thing is i have just eaten a whole easter egg :rofl::dohh:

me and amy have our 6 week check up tomorrow :happydance: amy also has a cough and snotty nose :cry:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hiya girlies!:hugs:

I just wanted to let you know Im being induced on thursday night:happydance:Youve prolly seen my post but wanted to come in and let you all know.

Its so mad to think I will have my little boy by the weekend!:happydance:

:hug: to all you due and over due mummies.


----------



## pink_cabbage

Chel, I'm jealous - I don't think I'm ever gonna fit in anything less than a 16 ever again!
I think I've just gained about 2 stone overnight!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i have a tummy ache :(

and im not having sex tomo


----------



## pink_cabbage

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hiya girlies!:hugs:
> 
> I just wanted to let you know Im being induced on thursday night:happydance:Youve prolly seen my post but wanted to come in and let you all know.
> 
> Its so mad to think I will have my little boy by the weekend!:happydance:
> 
> :hug: to all you due and over due mummies.

Yay!!!!
I didn't see your post... do I need to go find it?!


----------



## natasja32

HannahGraceee said:


> i have a tummy ache :(
> 
> and im not having sex tomo

Aw whats up with your tummy hun?? Im not having sex either!:blush::rofl:


----------



## hayley x

natasja, dont mean to be rude but how come your seeing your midwife still? Ive not seen anyone since Alex dying, Ive seen th doctor bout my bp cuz the pre eclampsia but thts it, am i supposed to still see midwife, my friend was shocked tht i hadnt see a midwife since he died but i thought tht was normal? xx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> and im not having sex tomo


has marc chickened out again???


----------



## natasja32

hayley x said:


> natasja, dont mean to be rude but how come your seeing your midwife still? Ive not seen anyone since Alex dying, Ive seen th doctor bout my bp cuz the pre eclampsia but thts it, am i supposed to still see midwife, my friend was shocked tht i hadnt see a midwife since he died but i thought tht was normal? xx

Well im not sure if we are still supose to see her to be honest. Ive known my mw for 4 years now,and she was my mw with my son before Bodhi. I think she might just be coming round to see how we are coping and feeling. We have the grieve councaler and ive had my health visitor call too. I didnt see my mw this long after i had my first two boys,so im not too sure sweetie. Maybe mention it to your doc? Sorry i prob wasnt much help.:hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> and im not having sex tomo
> 
> 
> has marc chickened out again???Click to expand...

hes decided hes not staying round tomo! PRICK!


----------



## HannahGraceee

& I had to say I love you twice before he did on the phone today :|...


----------



## natasja32

Where has everyone gone??:dohh: Helloooooooo!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hey natasja hun,

How are you .... your up late maybe everyone else is in labour ? or is that wishful thinking :rofl: xx


----------



## natasja32

MelanieSweets said:


> Hey natasja hun,
> 
> How are you .... your up late maybe everyone else is in labour ? or is that wishful thinking :rofl: xx

Hi sweetie...im good thanks. How are you?? Was saying to hubby earlier,we have had a few april mummies going into labour! How was your easter weekend?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> and im not having sex tomo
> 
> 
> has marc chickened out again???Click to expand...
> 
> hes decided hes not staying round tomo! PRICK!Click to expand...


whys he not staying round hun?


----------



## MelanieSweets

natasja32 said:


> Hi sweetie...im good thanks. How are you?? Was saying to hubby earlier,we have had a few april mummies going into labour! How was your easter weekend?

Good glad you are well thats what i like too hear x 
I know isnt it great 25 april mummies already but still alot of early april mums need to pop ! ... easter weekend was good thanks, lots of spicy food and 'activities' :rofl: to try and evict the little one!! 

x oh and lots of chocolate eating, what about you what did you get upto ? 

x


----------



## natasja32

MelanieSweets said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi sweetie...im good thanks. How are you?? Was saying to hubby earlier,we have had a few april mummies going into labour! How was your easter weekend?
> 
> Good glad you are well thats what i like too hear x
> I know isnt it great 25 april mummies already but still alot of early april mums need to pop ! ... easter weekend was good thanks, lots of spicy food and 'activities' :rofl: to try and evict the little one!!
> 
> x oh and lots of chocolate eating, what about you what did you get upto ?
> 
> xClick to expand...

Spicy food....mmmmm my fav:rofl: Sounds like you had a busy easter weekend. Ours wasnt very busy,kids got way to much chocolate as usuall. We had a family friend round who i havent seen for about 10 years. I ended up getting a bit drunk:blush:Then ended up doing something so irresponsible,swear i was sixteen. I had sexy time with hubby,but am not on any contraception yet,now im paranoid.....:dohh:


----------



## MelanieSweets

natasja32 said:


> Spicy food....mmmmm my fav:rofl: Sounds like you had a busy easter weekend. Ours wasnt very busy,kids got way to much chocolate as usuall. We had a family friend round who i havent seen for about 10 years. I ended up getting a bit drunk:blush:Then ended up doing something so irresponsible,swear i was sixteen. I had sexy time with hubby,but am not on any contraception yet,now im paranoid.....:dohh:


lol ... i hate spicy food usually but I am pretty much up for anything right now hehe x awww have you been stealing there chocolate, see thats the good thing about kids :rofl:

Oooooh your entitled to a drink hun, what I wouldnt do for one honestly xx oooooh are you feeling rather worried now ? or are you ok with the no contraception thing, with it being so soon and everything?? xx :hugs:


----------



## natasja32

MelanieSweets said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> Spicy food....mmmmm my fav:rofl: Sounds like you had a busy easter weekend. Ours wasnt very busy,kids got way to much chocolate as usuall. We had a family friend round who i havent seen for about 10 years. I ended up getting a bit drunk:blush:Then ended up doing something so irresponsible,swear i was sixteen. I had sexy time with hubby,but am not on any contraception yet,now im paranoid.....:dohh:
> 
> 
> lol ... i hate spicy food usually but I am pretty much up for anything right now hehe x awww have you been stealing there chocolate, see thats the good thing about kids :rofl:
> 
> Oooooh your entitled to a drink hun, what I wouldnt do for one honestly xx oooooh are you feeling rather worried now ? or are you ok with the no contraception thing, with it being so soon and everything?? xx :hugs:Click to expand...

I am a little worried,but bit confused too. Not sure how i would cope being pregnant now or later to be honest. Would be down the hospital everyday.lol I wasnt worried untill i googled and found out that apparently you are more fertile after giving birth,not sure how true it is tho.But i also havent had a period yet since ive had Bodhi,so not sure if im even ovulating. Oh crap im all confused!:hissy::rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

natasja32 said:


> I am a little worried,but bit confused too. Not sure how i would cope being pregnant now or later to be honest. Would be down the hospital everyday.lol I wasnt worried untill i googled and found out that apparently you are more fertile after giving birth,not sure how true it is tho.But i also havent had a period yet since ive had Bodhi,so not sure if im even ovulating. Oh crap im all confused!:hissy::rofl:

awww it must be confusing, and you would be so paranoid i cant imagine, but you do what you feel is right if your happy then so be it, if its what you want then talk to OH about it, I presume one day if not straight away you would want another ?? xx x yes i heard about the more fertile thing, god help me I am going on the pill ASAP after this little monkey is out we just want to concentrate on the one for now :) xx


----------



## natasja32

MelanieSweets said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> I am a little worried,but bit confused too. Not sure how i would cope being pregnant now or later to be honest. Would be down the hospital everyday.lol I wasnt worried untill i googled and found out that apparently you are more fertile after giving birth,not sure how true it is tho.But i also havent had a period yet since ive had Bodhi,so not sure if im even ovulating. Oh crap im all confused!:hissy::rofl:
> 
> awww it must be confusing, and you would be so paranoid i cant imagine, but you do what you feel is right if your happy then so be it, if its what you want then talk to OH about it, I presume one day if not straight away you would want another ?? xx x yes i heard about the more fertile thing, god help me I am going on the pill ASAP after this little monkey is out we just want to concentrate on the one for now :) xxClick to expand...

Well spoke to mw,bless her,she still comes round once a week to see how we are doing,and told her about what ive done(actually i blame hubby as he was sober and i wasnt):rofl: She just said if it does happen we will deal with it day by day,im just scared of the whole pregnancy thing,cant say goodbye to another baby. I miss Bodhi everyday and we are planning on having another one,might be sooner than we think:blush:,but im just afraid people will think im trying to replace my little Bodhi. Which im not,as no one could ever replace him.The idea of becoming pregnant is what scares me most,as im afraid that it will happen again,but i think that fear will be with me forever,wether i get pregnant sooner or later.


----------



## MelanieSweets

natasja32 said:


> Well spoke to mw,bless her,she still comes round once a week to see how we are doing,and told her about what ive done(actually i blame hubby as he was sober and i wasnt):rofl: She just said if it does happen we will deal with it day by day,im just scared of the whole pregnancy thing,cant say goodbye to another baby. I miss Bodhi everyday and we are planning on having another one,might be sooner than we think:blush:,but im just afraid people will think im trying to replace my little Bodhi. Which im not,as no one could ever replace him.The idea of becoming pregnant is what scares me most,as im afraid that it will happen again,but i think that fear will be with me forever,wether i get pregnant sooner or later.


Oh hun :hugs: dont be silly no one will ever think your trying to replace him and he will be forever in your heart :cloud9: if having another baby is what you feel your ready for and same with hubby then i say go for it, if you wait around for things it can be too late, do what makes you both happy and like your MW said take each day, I know i dont know what it feels like to have gone through what you and Hayley have been through, but I do try to put myself in your place and understand as best as I can, do what your ready for and we are all here to support you as best we can whenever you need it. Dont be scared xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Happy official DUE DATE 2 ME lol!

erghhh i got raspberry leaf tea and its minging!!! i managed 2 sips! Anyone still awake??? xx


----------



## chel27

happy due date jackie!!!!

anyone heard from dana today??? any more updates on lana??

it seems to get quietier and quieter on here xx


----------



## natasja32

mz_jackie86 said:


> Happy official DUE DATE 2 ME lol!
> 
> erghhh i got raspberry leaf tea and its minging!!! i managed 2 sips! Anyone still awake??? xx

Happy due date sweetie...:happydance: Well i must admit ive never had rasberry leave tea,but have heard its disgusting!:rofl: Ive tried green tea recently as its supose to be detoxing but it was absolutely vile:dohh: So much for me wanting to detox my body and lose a bit of weight,id rather be fat:rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

mz_jackie86 said:


> Happy official DUE DATE 2 ME lol!
> 
> erghhh i got raspberry leaf tea and its minging!!! i managed 2 sips! Anyone still awake??? xx

hehehe i love that tea but i forgot to have it 2day :dohh: 
yeh still awake just babe ....getting sleepy though x 

I havent heard anything about Lana Chel hun since she had baby Brooke i expect it will take a while to get back home and into the swing of things.... Dana was having trouble with her internet last I heard I hope she is ok xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol yer ive tasted that aswell me mum does the detoxin stuff...sod that and pass me the chocolate anyday lol!!

Dana was on yest but that was it....i wonder if anyone is in labour right now! 
Half way thru the month n not even half of april mums have had babies pure laziness i say lol x


----------



## MelanieSweets

Oh and happy due date jackie ... hehe i am officially overdue as of now darn it !!! :hissy:


----------



## chel27

ahhh i hope they are both ok xx dont forget once you have all had your stubborn babies you must join us in the april mummies thread in "baby and toddler" section xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yup melanie we are officially allowed to moan just as much as anyone else now lol, i got docs 2moro im gunna try convince em its best for them to get baby out this week...ill let u no how that one goes lol!!


----------



## hayley x

Happy Due date :dust: get out baby :D xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

awwww i cant wait to come over to the baby and toddler section and discuss how my little one isnt behaving :rofl: xx not long and we'll be over chel xx 

jackie i had my appointment today and she said if babies not here by next monday i will have a midwife come over and do a sweep ! eeek so hopefully bubba will come before then x .... good luck for tomorrow jackie let us know how u get on.

anyhow i am shattered and i think i will pounce on OH to get little one out haa ... night night ladies xx :hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yeah GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT LOL!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

lol melanie im jealous thats what my ex was good for now he is away damn him!!!

Im off to bed aswell, night girlies!!!! xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Hello again ladies... 
I cant wait to see the MW this afternoon!!! I am going to try the tears approach and beg her to start my induction today...
Do you think it will work?


----------



## Nibblenic

Ive been told when all else fails CRY. Didnt work with my consultant like, but the midwife told me she wasa hard nut to crack!

Cant believe how many of us are getting induction dates today, or sweeps. Its all go atm, but nothing appears to be actually happening! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> and im not having sex tomo
> 
> 
> has marc chickened out again???Click to expand...
> 
> hes decided hes not staying round tomo! PRICK!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whys he not staying round hun?Click to expand...

cos he would rather go to football training


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hi:
Hiya girls 

Getting my induction date today :) :happydance: x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

HannahGraceee said:


> :hi:
> Hiya girls
> 
> Getting my induction date today :) :happydance: x

Yay Han!!!! I think we are all gonna be popping around the same time, lol!

Let us know honey:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya jac!

wtf leos coming 2mo! :| OMG.. im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mama2b

Morning everyone, we are all still hanging on then ?!

When you have the sweep do they tell your induction date then or do they wait and see if sweep works first ?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> cos he would rather go to football training


what an arse!!! he should be helping you get that baby out!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya jac!
> 
> wtf leos coming 2mo! :| OMG.. im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:
Being induced tomorow night so he should be here friday at some point!
:hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

OMG Jacqui!!!
Leo will be here soon!!!

I had my docs appointment tomorrow, she's fully engaged but thats it! No pains at all!
I am seeing my mw next Wed for my sweep...can't help but think I am being left to wait a long time?


----------



## danapeter36

Hope ur all well girlies, I am nursing Peter hes not well lol


----------



## sam*~*louize

Your all going to be in hospital at the same time, and it'll be me, chel and jenny left lol!


----------



## danapeter36

Lol nah I will still be here Sammie, can't stop crying coz I don't think she wants to come on her own. xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

awww hun, she just loves her mummy and her comfy home. Why come out to milk when you get mummy and choccy staying in? :hugs:


----------



## danapeter36

Thanks Sammie.

Just feel like I am going to be last one standing lol, and I am worried about stuff. Yesterday dr said I had a lot of protein in my wee, just wondering what it could be. He's going to ring me today to 'discuss' it? xxx


----------



## navarababe

Hey Everyone, how are u all? xxx


----------



## danapeter36

LANA!!!
Are you home?!?!?!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lannaa!! :) 
i wanna see a picture of brooke


----------



## mellllly

hey everyone!!

and Lana!! congrats, how is brooke? xx


----------



## danapeter36

Hi everyone!!!
Hannah, any pains?
Melly, how are you babes?
Lana, PICS PICS PICS!


----------



## navarababe

lol yes im home, got home last night, pics are up in 3rd tri, just gonna post birth story. Am i still allowed in here :cry:


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there ladies.... 
Had midwife appointment today... Got fing no where!!!!!!! Not impressed!!!! They wont touch me untill Monday when i get to see the delivery doctor and fingers crossed he might think about inducing me!!!!! 
I am soooo F*ing annoyed!!! I am in pain!!!! Why cant they see that and do something about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:(


----------



## lyndsey3010

Good morning girls!

Welcome home Lana! Just saw your pics and Brooke is gorgeous!

happy d day to Jackie and good luck to all my fellow girlies having a sweep today. Let's get these stubborn babies OUT
XX


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning everyone! 

xx good luck too all you ladies having sweeps 2day :hugs: 
lets hope this get the ball rolling !! 

Lana how ru feeling huni? saw brookes piccies she is a gorg little thing!! 

Seriously though what is going on surely we shouldnt all be having to have sweeps and inducements .... they should be coming naturally :cry: :cry:


----------



## navarababe

thx everyone, its good to be home. has no one else popped yet :( tut tut lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Lana, great to see you back with baby Brooke!

Shes gorgeous hun!


----------



## chel27

sammielouize said:


> Your all going to be in hospital at the same time, and it'll be me, chel and jenny left lol!


:rofl::rofl: thats my chance to spam like hannah :rofl: so hopefully she has a 70 hour labour or something :rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

haahahhah !!


----------



## Nibblenic

My god that took the best part of the morning

So....................

Saw the consultant, told how sh*t everything is. He asked a few questions etc

Had another sweep. DO NOT let a man do this to you, it hurt SO much more than the last one i cant even begin to tell you. Unimpressed. So shes head down, but they can still only get 1 finger in my cervix, fine.
So due to the reduced movment, of it go onto the monitor for 1/2 an hour. Fine and dandy. Then for a scan.................. apparently she weighs 7lbs exactly, normal size

Gotta go back on Friday for more sweeping and more monitoring.

THEN!!!!!

INDUCTION on the 22nd of April, my due date! woooohoooooo! tbh i wish it was earlier, but take what you can get eh!

So that took a good 3 hours, and im knackered!


----------



## natasja32

Hi girls....how are you all today? Hope you are well...Welcome back Lana and congrats on baby Brooke she is absolutely beautifull:hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

chel27 said:


> sammielouize said:
> 
> 
> Your all going to be in hospital at the same time, and it'll be me, chel and jenny left lol!
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: thats my chance to spam like hannah :rofl: so hopefully she has a 70 hour labour or something :rofl:Click to expand...


told you you're a harsh cow!!!!!

:rofl::rofl:

as soon as we know she's in labour
its SPAM SPAM SPAM LOL

:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## jenny_wren

HIIIII LANA!!!
post a birth story dammit lol

and happy d day jackie!!

:happydance::happydance:

and WWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOO
SWEEEEEEPPSSS!!!

lets get some waters a breaking lol

xxx​


----------



## jenny_wren

Nibblenic you could be the
first one to have bubby
on thier actual due date
....

yay!!!

:happydance::happydance:

xxx​


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> told you you're a harsh cow!!!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> as soon as we know she's in labour
> its SPAM SPAM SPAM LOL
> 
> :happydance::happydance:[/CENTER]

:rofl::rofl: i ment that in the nicest possible way :rofl::rofl: 

i shall just repedeatly post "spam" on loads of pages :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

nicest way LOL

''i hope you have lots of NICE
pain and a really long labour lol''

labours a peice of cake ...
honest!!! :rofl::rofl:

you make me laugh you really do

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

my induction date is the 20th at 7-8am & she didnt give me a sweep :(


----------



## jenny_wren

5 days!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:
 

> my induction date is the 20th at 7-8am & she didnt give me a sweep :(

Wow you have a date!!!!! Woooooo hooooooo
How come no sweep?
Anyone heard from ash since her appt this morning?
X


----------



## Nibblenic

HannahGraceee said:


> my induction date is the 20th at 7-8am & she didnt give me a sweep :(

:O

You beat me by 2 days lol!

How come she wouldnt give you a sweep? thats just silly :(.

Mind you dont want the one i had today, really wasnt pleasent!


----------



## lyndsey3010

I hope I get an induction date today but I don't know if I will as my appt this arvo is at MLU and inductions are only done at the hospital


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone! Hannah theres gonna be lots of babies coming in the next week or so you better be prepared lol. 2 more days till my induction but with all this bloody mucus plug I am losing maybe she will go on her own... But I doubt it. 
Well how are you you all? 

Lana brooke is absolutely beautiful. Shes so cute! I just want to cuddle her till I get athena here.


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> my induction date is the 20th at 7-8am & she didnt give me a sweep :(
> 
> Wow you have a date!!!!! Woooooo hooooooo
> How come no sweep?
> Anyone heard from ash since her appt this morning?
> XClick to expand...

:rofl: i just wrote we haave the same date :rofl: donno why but i thought you wrote we had the same date :rofl:


----------



## Laura--x

Girls who have already had their babies..

Do contractions feel like sharp period pains?

Im getting them across my lower bump. They only last a few seconds and are infrequent, im 1 and a half cm dilated and ive been having them since my sweep this morning.

Could it be the stat of something??


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> my induction date is the 20th at 7-8am & she didnt give me a sweep :(
> 
> Wow you have a date!!!!! Woooooo hooooooo
> How come no sweep?
> Anyone heard from ash since her appt this morning?
> XClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i just wrote we haave the same date :rofl: donno why but i thought you wrote we had the same date :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm gonna push for the 20th, we gotta stick together!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Laura--x said:


> Girls who have already had their babies..
> 
> Do contractions feel like sharp period pains?
> 
> Im getting them across my lower bump. They only last a few seconds and are infrequent, im 1 and a half cm dilated and ive been having them since my sweep this morning.
> 
> Could it be the stat of something??

Keeping everything crossed Hun, hope this is it for you. X


----------



## jenny_wren

Laura--x said:


> Girls who have already had their babies..
> 
> Do contractions feel like sharp period pains?
> 
> Im getting them across my lower bump. They only last a few seconds and are infrequent, im 1 and a half cm dilated and ive been having them since my sweep this morning.
> 
> Could it be the stat of something??

i got all mine in my back ...
and i only knew i was in labour
because my waters went the contractions
came a few hours after 

the first couple practice ones i got though
were both in my tummy and felt like
really horrible period cramps ... but could well
be the start of something keep an eye
on it and keep going to the loo lol

hopefully .... fingers crossed its your time ...

:hugs:

xx​


----------



## Laura--x

Thanks girls x ive justbeen for a walk but i think it's done more bad than good? the pains arnt coming as often anymore :(


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Laura--x said:


> Girls who have already had their babies..
> 
> Do contractions feel like sharp period pains?
> 
> Im getting them across my lower bump. They only last a few seconds and are infrequent, im 1 and a half cm dilated and ive been having them since my sweep this morning.
> 
> Could it be the stat of something??

aww hun, I got the exact same yesterday after mine and some clear jelly loss but nothings come of it so far:cry:

I will keep my fingers crossed tightly for you, theres still time yet hun!:hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> my induction date is the 20th at 7-8am & she didnt give me a sweep :(
> 
> Wow you have a date!!!!! Woooooo hooooooo
> How come no sweep?
> Anyone heard from ash since her appt this morning?
> XClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i just wrote we haave the same date :rofl: donno why but i thought you wrote we had the same date :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna push for the 20th, we gotta stick together!!!Click to expand...

:rofl:!!!!!!!


----------



## mama2b

OMG What an afternoon !!!!

Ive just got back from the maternity unit at hospital, called them earlier as went really dizzy and light headed (felt like vertigo) and I realised hadn't felt baby move much since last night which is odd as sometimes I feel like ive got a bouncy ball in there !

Got hooked up to the monitor which was weird and had to press a button every time baby moved which happened literally the second i was wired up !! Felt like I was wasting everyones time then :dohh:

Had two big contractions whilst I was there wouldn't even of known about them if hadn't been for this monitor though ?!

Anyway came out knowing baby is ok and my iron is reallt low hence the dizzyness so got some more tablets and oh is forcing me to have spinach for tea, ugh !!! 

Hope everyone else is good and sweeps went well ! MW Told me I will get one on Friday which im already booked in for then another on Sunday if nothing happened by then.


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awww Han i cant believe you didnt get your sweep thats ridiculous, but omg induction you will have your baby very soon huni :) xx 

Juliette you poor thing, you must keep iron levels up ...try chocolate its got iron in and is bloody tasty soooo much better than spinach :rofl::rofl: xx 

Lyndsey have you had your appointment yet, do you know when bubba will be coming ?? xx 

So excited for everyone :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> Awww Han i cant believe you didnt get your sweep thats ridiculous, but omg induction you will have your baby very soon huni :) xx
> 
> Juliette you poor thing, you must keep iron levels up ...try chocolate its got iron in and is bloody tasty soooo much better than spinach :rofl::rofl: xx
> 
> Lyndsey have you had your appointment yet, do you know when bubba will be coming ?? xx
> 
> So excited for everyone :happydance:

I KNOW! they said they dont do them any more! i really wanted to say!

"WELL LAURA FROM BABY AND BUMP HAD ONE! :hissy: lol"


----------



## wishes

MelanieSweets said:


> ...try chocolate its got iron in and is bloody tasty soooo much better than spinach :rofl::rofl: xx

I never knew that!! :happydance: Explains why the doc was worried about my glucose in my sample but pleased with my iron levels on friday though!! :rofl: 
What will happpen now ive ran out of easter eggs though?? :dohh:


----------



## PuffinMuffin

Ello all, Haven't been on here much but thought i'd pop on and say hi and congrats to all the April mummy's that have their bundles of joy. 
Still got two days to go til due date and already have had 5 people say "you not had it yet" ARGH! i'm threatening to eat the next person who asks me ;o)
Labour dust to everyone!!!
xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

HannahGraceee said:


> I KNOW! they said they dont do them any more! i really wanted to say!
> 
> "WELL LAURA FROM BABY AND BUMP HAD ONE! :hissy: lol"

Thats a load of tosh han, you should of started grizzling hun :cry: :cry: 'but but i am overdue and i am so depressed lol pleaseeee *flutters eyelashes* '.... I am booked in for one next Tues at 41wks ...if you have like a number to ring the community midwifes not just your midwife i would call it and see if you can be jammy and get another midwife too come around and do it hehehe x :happydance:


----------



## Nibblenic

Girls,

Next weekend, Ill have a baby! and quite a few of you will to :O
Wierd eh! lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

wishes said:


> I never knew that!! :happydance: Explains why the doc was worried about my glucose in my sample but pleased with my iron levels on friday though!! :rofl:
> What will happpen now ive ran out of easter eggs though?? :dohh:

hehehe well i had would get out there and see if you can get some half price eggies my friend! i have chocolate everyday but thats not for the iron thats cause i am a fatty :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I KNOW! they said they dont do them any more! i really wanted to say!
> 
> "WELL LAURA FROM BABY AND BUMP HAD ONE! :hissy: lol"
> 
> Thats a load of tosh han, you should of started grizzling hun :cry: :cry: 'but but i am overdue and i am so depressed lol pleaseeee *flutters eyelashes* '.... I am booked in for one next Tues at 41wks ...if you have like a number to ring the community midwifes not just your midwife i would call it and see if you can be jammy and get another midwife too come around and do it hehehe x :happydance:Click to expand...

i did lol, even my mum came in with me and asked :(

Well ill try the sex with marc tomo, hes said we can defo do it 2moz! so fingerscrossed girls! 

THIS BABY NEEDS TO BE HERE *BEFORE* MONDAY!!

my mum goes back to work on monday.. TYPICAL!!!


----------



## mama2b

HannahGraceee said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I KNOW! they said they dont do them any more! i really wanted to say!
> 
> "WELL LAURA FROM BABY AND BUMP HAD ONE! :hissy: lol"
> 
> Thats a load of tosh han, you should of started grizzling hun :cry: :cry: 'but but i am overdue and i am so depressed lol pleaseeee *flutters eyelashes* '.... I am booked in for one next Tues at 41wks ...if you have like a number to ring the community midwifes not just your midwife i would call it and see if you can be jammy and get another midwife too come around and do it hehehe x :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i did lol, even my mum came in with me and asked :(
> 
> Well ill try the sex with marc tomo, hes said we can defo do it 2moz! so fingerscrossed girls!
> 
> THIS BABY NEEDS TO BE HERE *BEFORE* MONDAY!!
> 
> my mum goes back to work on monday.. TYPICAL!!!Click to expand...

I can't believe they won't give you a sweep, thats awful ! 

I am going to have to increase my chocolate intake then to get more iron lol, i heard green and blacks choc has extra iron in ?


----------



## danapeter36

I am so upset.

I was at the hospital today, they did some blood work and urine tests etc. They have put my due date definatively at 19th April, which means I am NOT overdue like I initially thought. My baby has just been growing massively since the early scan, related to my whole ectopic incident...something about nutrients through the umbillicial cord???

Anyway, the protein in my wee is my kidneys. They are suffering due to me being this far along. I have always had kidney problems and they aren't getting any better. They refused to do a sweep or book me in for anything to help.

I am crying writing this.

I have no pains, I am not dilated and I am highly pissed off.

I am now, officially 39 + 3 but I just know they wont even induce me till 1st May :( 
So upset right now. Off to bed to be miserable lol


----------



## sarah_george

Aww Dana thats awful :hugs: I just mentioned in another thread that Ive had reflexology today try and book a session if you have a spare few quid lying about, iyt might just give you that nudge you need and if not it will hopefully make you feel a lot better and help you get through this last horrible bit, hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## mama2b

Oh no Dana thats not good, you might still go early and not need sweep or anything.

Are you feeling ok within yourself otherwise ? 

When I went to hosp earlier the mw was saying one of the best things to start things off is to relax ?! Apparently when you are tense, nervous, stressed etc it sort of blocks a hormone that helps start labour of. As soon as you relax it can help kick start this hormone ? Not to sure of the exact details but have now decided i am going for a massage to tomorrow to relax me !!


----------



## sarah_george

mama2b said:


> Oh no Dana thats not good, you might still go early and not need sweep or anything.
> 
> Are you feeling ok within yourself otherwise ?
> 
> When I went to hosp earlier the mw was saying one of the best things to start things off is to relax ?! Apparently when you are tense, nervous, stressed etc it sort of blocks a hormone that helps start labour of. As soon as you relax it can help kick start this hormone ? Not to sure of the exact details but have now decided i am going for a massage to tomorrow to relax me !!

Thats exactly the reason why reflexology is so effective if you have it at the end of pregnancy xx


----------



## danapeter36

Thanks girls, I will ask Peter if he can help me...just feel so depressed.
xxx


----------



## danapeter36

mama2b said:


> Oh no Dana thats not good, you might still go early and not need sweep or anything.
> 
> Are you feeling ok within yourself otherwise ?
> 
> When I went to hosp earlier the mw was saying one of the best things to start things off is to relax ?! Apparently when you are tense, nervous, stressed etc it sort of blocks a hormone that helps start labour of. As soon as you relax it can help kick start this hormone ? Not to sure of the exact details but have now decided i am going for a massage to tomorrow to relax me !!

I do love you girls.
I am going to start relaxing... xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya dana 

sorry i didnt update for you, totally slipped my mind! :(


----------



## MelanieSweets

danapeter36 said:


> I am so upset.
> 
> I was at the hospital today, they did some blood work and urine tests etc. They have put my due date definatively at 19th April, which means I am NOT overdue like I initially thought. My baby has just been growing massively since the early scan, related to my whole ectopic incident...something about nutrients through the umbillicial cord???
> 
> Anyway, the protein in my wee is my kidneys. They are suffering due to me being this far along. I have always had kidney problems and they aren't getting any better. They refused to do a sweep or book me in for anything to help.
> 
> I am crying writing this.
> 
> I have no pains, I am not dilated and I am highly pissed off.
> 
> I am now, officially 39 + 3 but I just know they wont even induce me till 1st May :(
> So upset right now. Off to bed to be miserable lol

Babe just wanted to give you a big :hugs: *squeeeeze* xx try and relax, i reckon if hubby doesnt give you a massage you should book one tomorrow or a manicure and pedicure to cheer yourself up, try not to worry there's a chance bubba may come early or on time ... we will all keep our fingers crossed my luvly x x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Aw Dana, so sorry to hear that you are having a rough time. Relaxing is easier said than done at this stage but least you have great support in Peter. Massive hugs to you.

I went to the MLU for a sweep - got there, they listened to baby's heart and it was skipping beats. Midwife had to call hospital to tell them the situation before sweep, they told her not to sweep me, to send me to the hospital for a CTG. Was hooked up to that for about 45 minutes, but all is fine thankfully. Sounds like baby is skipping heartbeats but the graph is fine. Had my sweep at the hospital (ouchie) and cervix is firmly shut :hissy:

Am getting a phone call tomorrow to confirm date for induction. Likely to be Monday morning (snap Hannah!!).

Boooo to the non co operative baby.


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww Dana I am really sorry to hear you are having a crap time. I dont understand why they would not induce you with all those problems. Especially with your kidneys. I have had kidney problems to but luckily they didnt start acting up till this week (found out today that had protein and keytones in urine due to my kidney function) if I hadnt already had induction scheduled I was told they would have to do it. I would deffinately try and fight for that one cause I am sure not only is poorly functioning kidneys going to be a problem for you i wouldnt think it to be all the best for LO either. I just hope they change there mind and do something for you hun. You deserve to be induced. 

Lyndsey good to hear everything worked out ok. Sorry to hear your cervix is still closed but some people do go from 0 to full labor quickly. 

I feel like giving you all my labor dust as I only have to wait till friday and you all seem to be having a crap time. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cymrukelz

hello all... its been a while since i been on here....
i got 1 week and 5 days still till my due date and its starting to kill me now!!!
had my midwife appointment yesterday they were quite concerned with buba so i had to go to the hosp to be monitored and checked by like 5 other midwifes but all was ok! i was looking forward to being induced. lol.
my OH had a big hip op nearly 3 weeks ago so iv had to look after him and myself and they think i just been over doing it and just need to take it easy- so iv listened and im staying in bed and not getting out of my PJs. lol. 
its funny now iv been soo scared about the whole birth for all these months but now i just dont care i just want it to come out how ever long and painful i really dont care :D

hope everyone is douing good x x


----------



## natasja32

hi girls.....How are you all tonight??


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hun!!!!! :)

im good thanks you?

me and my mum and my dad are gonna go for a walk in a min, then hopefully win millions on the lottery ;)


----------



## natasja32

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya hun!!!!! :)
> 
> im good thanks you?
> 
> me and my mum and my dad are gonna go for a walk in a min, then hopefully win millions on the lottery ;)

im ok thanks....feeling pretty crappy today tho....nausios tired and moody with a massive headache to boot.:cry: Ooooo dont forget about me when you win youre millions!:rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies... How are you all???
Awwww Dana.... cuddles for you.. chin up girl.. But yes it is true... Being relaxed is the best thing for our bubbies..... try and rest and relax and let it come..... You might find that you will feel alot more relaxed about everything as well..... :) Cuddles for you!!!!! 

Well i had my MW appointment yesterday afternoon.... They didnt even check if i was dialiated :( They took my blood pressure, checked my pulse, told me ohhhh yes your really starting to carry a little bit (hahaha yeah sure thing a little bit lol understatement) a little bit of water in my ankles and toes and hands, monitored bubbies heart for about half hour and measured her everything is great... i begged for a sweep but because i was one day before my due date they said that there is nothing that they could do :( cry cry cry cry cry..... 

But on the bright side of things.... I AM DUE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya hun!!!!! :)
> 
> im good thanks you?
> 
> me and my mum and my dad are gonna go for a walk in a min, then hopefully win millions on the lottery ;)

do you know what time the lottery is on?? i have actually done it for a change xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Cymrukelz said:


> hello all... its been a while since i been on here....
> i got 1 week and 5 days still till my due date and its starting to kill me now!!!
> had my midwife appointment yesterday they were quite concerned with buba so i had to go to the hosp to be monitored and checked by like 5 other midwifes but all was ok! i was looking forward to being induced. lol.
> my OH had a big hip op nearly 3 weeks ago so iv had to look after him and myself and they think i just been over doing it and just need to take it easy- so iv listened and im staying in bed and not getting out of my PJs. lol.
> its funny now iv been soo scared about the whole birth for all these months but now i just dont care i just want it to come out how ever long and painful i really dont care :D
> 
> hope everyone is douing good x x

Hey Kelz, nice to see you on here ...aww bless you how is your OH doing now? you poor thing I hope you havent been doing to much running around after him .. you got to be careful babe at this late stage!! 

how ru feeling in yourself though looking forward to bubs arrival ?? 

x :hugs:


----------



## mama2b

April babies are so bloody stubborn !!! 

Sounds like we've all been or are going to end up in the hospital at some point this week,

Hope everyone is ok though.

I have told baby that there is absolutley no way he/she can come before tomorrow evening as I have to go and get keys to our new house in the morning. Whats the betting something happens tomorrow now !!


----------



## MelanieSweets

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies... How are you all???
> Awwww Dana.... cuddles for you.. chin up girl.. But yes it is true... Being relaxed is the best thing for our bubbies..... try and rest and relax and let it come..... You might find that you will feel alot more relaxed about everything as well..... :) Cuddles for you!!!!!
> 
> Well i had my MW appointment yesterday afternoon.... They didnt even check if i was dialiated :( They took my blood pressure, checked my pulse, told me ohhhh yes your really starting to carry a little bit (hahaha yeah sure thing a little bit lol understatement) a little bit of water in my ankles and toes and hands, monitored bubbies heart for about half hour and measured her everything is great... i begged for a sweep but because i was one day before my due date they said that there is nothing that they could do :( cry cry cry cry cry.....
> 
> But on the bright side of things.... I AM DUE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Happy Due date sweetie .... lol you will be in the OVERDUE club soon :rofl: as we are all in it as our bubbas are lazy!!! x x 

Hey Natasja, Chel & Han, just been watching apprentice in the bedroom as OH watched Hells Kitchen in sitting room and didnt move ....:cry::cry:


----------



## mummy to be

I agree Mama2b!! Why why why!!!!!!!! Why are all our bubbies being stubbon!!! It is so much better out in the world than in our bellies............... right???


----------



## HannahGraceee

natasja32 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya hun!!!!! :)
> 
> im good thanks you?
> 
> me and my mum and my dad are gonna go for a walk in a min, then hopefully win millions on the lottery ;)
> 
> im ok thanks....feeling pretty crappy today tho....nausios tired and moody with a massive headache to boot.:cry: Ooooo dont forget about me when you win youre millions!:rofl:Click to expand...

Nausios...? do you think..? :|


lol dont worry i wont forget about my bnb chickies :)


and chel 10:30 i think


----------



## mummy to be

MelanieSweets said:


> Happy Due date sweetie .... lol you will be in the OVERDUE club soon :rofl: as we are all in it as our bubbas are lazy!!! x x

Heheheh thanks :) Yes i will be there soon lol... unless she decides to arrive today lol... hahahahahahhaah what are the chances of that happening lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> April babies are so bloody stubborn !!!
> 
> Sounds like we've all been or are going to end up in the hospital at some point this week,
> 
> Hope everyone is ok though.
> 
> I have told baby that there is absolutley no way he/she can come before tomorrow evening as I have to go and get keys to our new house in the morning. Whats the betting something happens tomorrow now !!

Babe its bound to happen our lil buggers would love to ruin our plans i could put money on it ... i have decided i am going to make myself exceptionally busy so that i forget about bubs coming and it will happen when i least expect it :happydance:


----------



## mama2b

Im starting to get really jealous now of anyone popping before me, its not fair !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummy to be

Hahahah mel i like that plan lol... But unfortunately for me i have nothing to do lol... I have done everything lol 
Might head into Layla's room today heheheh and re do it.....


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> and chel 10:30 i think


thanks hun xx im going to win and treat all you ladies waiting for their babies an induction :laugh2::dance::dance:


----------



## mummy to be

Hahhahaa again Mel... i am the same lol... everytime i see the next April mummy pop i just think... WHY CANT THAT BE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

i know oh the broodyness when i saw lanas little one ... :hissy:

i am making up the cotbed ... but i cant bend over it bumps in the way :rofl: xx i know mandy honestly i am so bored now, i have been off for 4half weeks. ... argh!! 

x


----------



## mummy to be

i am not sure what to do now really lol.... waiting waiting waiting waiting!!!! lol 

Hey Chel how are you????????


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey girls. I keep coming online with the intention of typing something... then reading away, and forgetting!

How is everyone? How many April Mummies do we have left to go now? 

I've not really been thinking about it. Everyone keeps asking if I'm ready, or if I'm scared, but I've really not thought about the birth at all... I think if I do, I'll scare myself!


----------



## navarababe

Hey how is everyone 2nite?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls how u all today, 

I feel down for some reason!!!

Lana hows lil one doing??? And you of course???

xxx


----------



## navarababe

Hey jackie hun, Brookes good, got bit of jondice (sp) but shes doing good, taking 60ml now so thats good. 

Im doing a bit better, back a bit sore etc, but im getting there. Thanks :hugs:

Hows u? xx


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> Hey Chel how are you????????


hey hun im good thanks...just tired :sleep: hows you? fed up? lol


----------



## chel27

hey lana hows you and your LO...shes gorgeous!! and i love the name :happydance:

dont forget to meet all the other april mummies in "baby and toddler" april mummies club now :happydance:
and everyone else hurry up and have your baby's and join us xx


----------



## pink_cabbage

Aaaaw Lana, Brooke is too cute for words!!!

Can't believe you have your little girl already :D

How is it being home??


----------



## mz_jackie86

navarababe said:


> Hey jackie hun, Brookes good, got bit of jondice (sp) but shes doing good, taking 60ml now so thats good.
> 
> Im doing a bit better, back a bit sore etc, but im getting there. Thanks :hugs:
> 
> Hows u? xx

Im ok hun just pissed off with the stupid dr appt i had today!!!

Is brooke home with you now???
How was the birth did they induce you?? xx


----------



## mummy to be

I am great Chel... Yes getting fed up!!! Due Today and really want her to come out and meet everyone :) 

Lana... great to hear that your online and feelin better... Cant wait to see Brooke.... 

How is everyone else??? 
I am sooo tired today!


----------



## navarababe

its good being @ home, im @ my mums for few weeks so its easier lol. 

ill need to do birth story 2moro. 

what happened @ doc appointment jackie hun?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Lana cant wait too read your birth story i hope your ok hun :hugs: we're all super jeolous of your little one !! 

I hope she is being good to her mummy and letting you get some rest after the birth x x


----------



## mummy to be

awww cant wait to read your birth story Lana :) hehehehe i am also jealous :D but very very happy for you


----------



## JeffsWife07

Hi girls. I'm so sorry but it seems like everytime I get on BnB then Marissa wakes up.....so, I'm sneaking in a quick post. Just wanted to say I hope everyone has their LO's real soon.

Lana ~your LO is gorgeous.....can't wait to read the birth story.

Mandy ~ Tell that MW of your's you have to have Layla 2maro is your due date.:hugs:

:dust::dust::dust: for everyone!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

navarababe said:


> its good being @ home, im @ my mums for few weeks so its easier lol.
> 
> ill need to do birth story 2moro.
> 
> what happened @ doc appointment jackie hun?

OMG hun it was awful the dr didnt have a clue she didnt check my urine or babies heartbeat, she said my bp was high and wasnt bothered when i sad i had been gettin headaches and blurred vision after bein tested for pre eclampsia last week! when i asked what happens now she said she didnt no call the hosp to talk bout a sweep! She was just shit and just made me feel like an inconvenience the silly wench!!! xx


----------



## mummy to be

JeffsWife07 said:


> Hi girls. I'm so sorry but it seems like everytime I get on BnB then Marissa wakes up.....so, I'm sneaking in a quick post. Just wanted to say I hope everyone has their LO's real soon.
> 
> Lana ~your LO is gorgeous.....can't wait to read the birth story.
> 
> Mandy ~ Tell that MW of your's you have to have Layla 2maro is your due date.:hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: for everyone!!!

Hahahha good on Marissa lol... hehehehe 
thanks babe i am going to do so on Monday... due date today so i will be 4 days overdue on monday at next appointment so there is no reason why he cant do anything than right??????


----------



## navarababe

awww :hugs: hun, she sounds like right witch. cant u see another mw?


----------



## mz_jackie86

im gunna try an see if i can sort sumink tomorrow! Fingers crossed x


----------



## navarababe

hope u do hun,fingers crossed for u. Lots of labour dust to all u ladies 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Janisdkh

Mandy hun they should of induced you a week or two ago. You have a big baby. I am hoping all goes smoothly. Hugs

LOL at marissa. How adorable. That is so cuteee... Poor mommy 

Lanaaaaa and other mommies who gave birth already. I am so jealous. I am starting to think ill be last :(


----------



## Janisdkh

mz_jackie86 said:


> navarababe said:
> 
> 
> its good being @ home, im @ my mums for few weeks so its easier lol.
> 
> ill need to do birth story 2moro.
> 
> what happened @ doc appointment jackie hun?
> 
> OMG hun it was awful the dr didnt have a clue she didnt check my urine or babies heartbeat, she said my bp was high and wasnt bothered when i sad i had been gettin headaches and blurred vision after bein tested for pre eclampsia last week! when i asked what happens now she said she didnt no call the hosp to talk bout a sweep! She was just shit and just made me feel like an inconvenience the silly wench!!! xxClick to expand...

I cant remember but did you do the glucose test? It can raise BP and cause blurry vision etc... Hope your feeling better. I hate bad docs.


----------



## JeffsWife07

I know this doesn't belong in here.....but I just have to share.....

Marissa ate from the breast tonight!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Granted it was only for 5 mins then she fell asleep but :happydance::happydance::happydance: I feel so much better now. I was about to give up and go straight formula. I was in the bed getting ready to pump and was holding her. She turned her little head and had her mouth wide open right at my boob, so I thought we would give it a try (again) and she latched right on & began sucking!!! I am so excited!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

just wanted to share:blush:


----------



## Janisdkh

Omg no that is awesome!!! Im glad you posted that here. Congrats sweeeeeeetie.


----------



## JeffsWife07

Aww thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

Janisdkh said:


> Mandy hun they should of induced you a week or two ago. You have a big baby. I am hoping all goes smoothly. Hugs

yes i know... :( fingers crossed they will wake up and realise it asap!!!! 

Chas.. ohh that is wonderful that Marissa fed!!! Woot woot :happydance: i am very happy for you babe!!!!


----------



## mama2b

Woke up this morning and...................................still no baby ! 

I think I am going to be pregnant forever at this rate :rofl:


----------



## Nibblenic

Did no one pop last night?! honestly these babies lol

Second sweep for me and absolutley no sign, even less than was caused by the last one. GAH!


----------



## mama2b

So what happens next for you then will you get anymore sweeps or will they just wait til close to 42 wks now and then induce you ?


----------



## Nibblenic

Got another, sweep/internal tomorrow morning. Which tbh ive not recovered from the one he did yesterday, was completly different to the one the lady dr did the week before, stupid men! should let them near down there! he wont be doing it tomorrow i tell ya!

My inductions booked for wednesday the 22nd, and ill be given a time depeding on what they find tomorrow. And how diatlated i am etc, see how many hormone perseries i need etc, before they break the waters

Just wish shed start herself off, but i have literally tried EVERYTHING to get us going, and its just not happening


----------



## mama2b

Ive tried everything to, am giving up now have decided if baby doesn't want to come out then fine but I am NOT feeding him or her anymore chocolate as punishment !!

How come you don't have to wait til 42 wks ? I want baby now !!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Was ash on at all yesterday? Am wondering if it's her turn?

Got my induction date for Tuesday 21st at 10 but have to phone at 7.30 to make sure there is a bed. Gives me 5 full days to get this baby out and have anything even close to the birth I had hoped for. 

I've definitely hit an emotional wall, been in tears since I woke up. Thankfully OH is working from home today. He's just about to bring me breakfast in bed. Gotta love him. 

Hope you are all ok. X


----------



## Nibblenic

Basically cos i pretty much cant walk and have spinal complications. And have been taking codiene, for whats considered 'too long' ie the Baby is addicted, which ive been advised is going to make the first week or two a whole new level of hell!!!and its not good for either of us to continue being 'as one' as it were.

But because shes not paticually a big baby (7lbs yesterday) she has to stay in till term, if shed been heavier shes be out now, as the codiene is reducing her movements to worrying levels, in terms of detecting them by me, but we go on the monitor once or twice a week now. Be 3 times this week by the time tomorrow rolls around. which is nice and reasuring.

Tbh i never wanted to be induced and still kinda dont, and i dont think its going to work and ill be having a csection by the end of it, but as long as we're both safe, its all alright. Deal with things as they come along as they say


----------



## sam*~*louize

Morning ladies, I can't remeber a thing, had 10 pages to catch up on ! LOL

Sweeps and induction dates flying in but what on earth are all these babies doing???

Seems like all the regular posters are overdue lol! FX girlies


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Morning Girlies

Feeling a bit better today, still no sign of baby, got a wait ahead of me I feel! No pains, no nothing!!!
I reckon your right, Ashleigh has had her baby I can feel it!
How are we all? &#8364;xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Morning girls.

Well I am feeling lots more positive about things today and I even managed a good few hours kip, although was up at 5 too excited to sleep and went back at 6.30 and managed a few more........my last good nights kip for a while I feel!

Now Im worried that when I arrive tonight theres not gonna be any room on L&D or theres not gonna be enough m/w's to start me off and Im gonna be waiting more...:hissy: I was told it is possible!

Fingers crossed it wont, Im ready now!

How are you feeling today Dana? :hugs:

Hi Sammie...you seem to be the only one not stressing!Whats your secret?:rofl:


----------



## hayley x

Morning all :) 

still no more babies! :(

We have arranged Alex's funeral now, its on Tuesday, please can everyone send lovely weather my way, I really want it to be a bright sunny day wen we say goodbye to our precious little boy.

Ooooh whos ash text buddy, surely she woulda told someone??

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Hayley!!!
Morning sweetie!
I will send the sunshine your way honey, I hope it's a gorgeous day for you. I will be thinking of you on Tuesday babes, and sending you love and strength. I am sure it's going to be hard on you and Richard, so I want you to know you've been in my thoughts every day.

I hope Ash gets her arse online lol, or Dan does!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Lol Jac, well I figured I'm not overdue yet like everyone else, so I can't moan! Im not i pain either. Also had my niece over for 2 days, and it's been lovely but makes me realise it ain't going to be my and my OH alone for a while. So we had a lovely night at cinema, and waiting for everyone else's LAZY babies to make an appearance!

Have put in Pingu TTC section your getting induced too Jac, as they were under impression I was next hehe

Hayley glad you have set a date now, wishing you every bit of strength for Tuesdayx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning Girls, 

Dana glad your feeling better huni :hugs: is peter better?? 

Hayley glad everything is arranged for baby alex, I will hope for glorious sunshine on the day for you babe :)

Awww jacqui i think tonight will be ok just be strong, just think bubba will be here soon your so lucky !!

To everyone else, who is overdue i think i am already starting to go insane, one of my friends text me at 7.30 this moring, she text me yest also but i have had another million texts ... so i am seriously going to knock someone out id rather not see any of my friends until baby is here :cry: i sound such a cow i know but i am already sick of it!


----------



## danapeter36

Haha Mel!!! Bless you, you are an angel.
I know the feeling...my sister is intent on irritating me night and day with her calls, texts AND EMAILS!!! Lol. And I honestly hate facebook right now lol.

Peter's alright, he's off work till Monday now. I called him in sick bless him - he's playing Resident Evil beside me lol.

I know, isn't it weird, another April baby will be born to an April Mummy 'regular' lol, Jac, we are so excited and jealous lol. 

I am still wondering about Ash...and about Hanny actually!!!
xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Congrats Ash! Bet your happy now hehe :) We thought you'd gone AWOL lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

danapeter36 said:


> Haha Mel!!! Bless you, you are an angel.
> I know the feeling...my sister is intent on irritating me night and day with her calls, texts AND EMAILS!!! Lol. And I honestly hate facebook right now lol.
> 
> Peter's alright, he's off work till Monday now. I called him in sick bless him - he's playing Resident Evil beside me lol.
> 
> I know, isn't it weird, another April baby will be born to an April Mummy 'regular' lol, Jac, we are so excited and jealous lol.
> 
> I am still wondering about Ash...and about Hanny actually!!!
> xxx

Dont be worried about me, i just had a nice sleep :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hehehehehe i squeeked really loud when i saw the thread about ashy hehehe ... OH was like what what :rofl: :rofl: 

Well done Ash woooooooo xxx :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

ashy's had her baby guys :) x amelia Maddison weighing 9KB 5OZ :) x


----------



## lyndsey3010

hayley x said:


> Morning all :)
> 
> still no more babies! :(
> 
> We have arranged Alex's funeral now, its on Tuesday, please can everyone send lovely weather my way, I really want it to be a bright sunny day wen we say goodbye to our precious little boy.
> 
> Ooooh whos ash text buddy, surely she woulda told someone??
> 
> xx

Sending you lots of love and sunshine for Tuesday hun. Hope you have a perfect day to say goodbye to your perfect angel
X


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> Morning all :)
> 
> still no more babies! :(
> 
> We have arranged Alex's funeral now, its on Tuesday, please can everyone send lovely weather my way, I really want it to be a bright sunny day wen we say goodbye to our precious little boy.
> 
> Ooooh whos ash text buddy, surely she woulda told someone??
> 
> xx

Good Luck on tuesday hun!!! :)

Im her txt buddie :) i nearly txted her saying she was a sly biatch cos she said we would go on the same day, and here i am gonna be induced! :blush::rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Woo hooooo Ash!!!!!
FAB news, I'm so pleased for her as she was suffering so much bless her!

Han - I got my date - 21st so you beat me!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i could still go the 21st too lol, ill hold him or her in so we can be the same day still :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> i could still go the 21st too lol, ill hold him or her in so we can be the same day still :rofl:

:rofl:

How you feeling about an induction?


----------



## mummy to be

i am getting induced on the 20th as well Hannah :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

i hate it, i like the idea of it will come this day ect, but hating the idea i dont no wheather im coming or going, i dont no if marc and my mum can stay with me during the day while im being motiored, i cant labour walking around, i wanted to labour at home! :( its just not fair!!

hopefully im gonna have rough rough sex tonight, and get it going :rofl:


----------



## natasja32

Hi girls....How are you all feeling today?? I feel like poop:cry: Still havent had AF since having Bodhi. Have crappy headache for last two days. Feel sick too!:hissy: I hate being a woman......:rofl: These April babies sure are lazy:dohh:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies just a quickie to say firstly Congrats Ash!! Woopwoop!!!

And u no the trouble i had wit the doc yest well i went back today and bp still high and have sumink in my urine but not protein which is good so i have to go up there for 1 o clock with an overnight bag...doubt ill stay in tho just for high bp but who knows..will keep u all updated tho!!!!!

spk soon xxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

woohooo just logged on and seen the news about Ash!

How fantastic!!!

Omg its sooooooooooooo exciting!

Jax they will induce you for a high bp, if its considered too high:hugs:


----------



## mellllly

Aww congrats Ash! How exciting!
How is everyone? I can answer that myself LOL.

Great news about inductions, sweeps (I think I had 10 pages to go through)
I honestly cant believe the majority of regulars have been late!

Graham went back to work on Tuesday, Tuesday was ok but yesterday I really did struggle, she did not settle all day :cry: so as soon as Graham got home I burst into tears. The same happened this morning when she woke up for her feed, she wouldnt settle back down so I just woke Graham up in tears. 

He has been soo good bless him, he is worried about me though keeps texting and phoning, I think he must have text my mum as well as she phoned and asked if I wanted her to pop in after work. Its hard ladies :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Aww congrats Ash! How exciting!
> How is everyone? I can answer that myself LOL.
> 
> Great news about inductions, sweeps (I think I had 10 pages to go through)
> I honestly cant believe the majority of regulars have been late!
> 
> Graham went back to work on Tuesday, Tuesday was ok but yesterday I really did struggle, she did not settle all day :cry: so as soon as Graham got home I burst into tears. The same happened this morning when she woke up for her feed, she wouldnt settle back down so I just woke Graham up in tears.
> 
> He has been soo good bless him, he is worried about me though keeps texting and phoning, I think he must have text my mum as well as she phoned and asked if I wanted her to pop in after work. Its hard ladies :cry:

Aawww hun i hope your ok :), if i lived closer i would pop in too lol x :hugs:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Natasja - sorry to hear you are having a crappy time of it hun. Hope you feel better, guess its hard to have some you time with two other little ones to take care of. 

Mellly - Bless Graham, he sounds like such a sweetie. You are going a fantastic job hun and I love the fact that you are painting a true picture rather sugar coating everything. I know I appreciate it as it gives us an insight on what to expect so thank you. I wish I was a mum already so I could at least offer some useful advice. But hang on in there.

X


----------



## mellllly

Sorry to scare everyone, just had to let it out! They tell you about the day3/4 baby blues and I had that, I hope it ws just because she had bad day. She seems more settled today although I need to wake her up for a feed in a min.

I look like a right tramp today, I need to have a bath and wash my hair but she has a hearing test at 2.45. I dont even have a pair of jeans that fit me as the ones that do fit have sick on them. Typical! LOL!


----------



## HannahGraceee

im so pissed off!!

me and marc are having sex tonight, but he insists on using a condom :| wtf?


----------



## mellllly

HannahGraceee said:


> im so pissed off!!
> 
> me and marc are having sex tonight, but he insists on using a condom :| wtf?

OK!? He does realise you cant get pregnant when you already are??


----------



## HannahGraceee

yes


----------



## mellllly

Strange....... haha
Condoms are just uncomfortable, plus its something in his sperm that is meant to help start the labour


----------



## sam*~*louize

Han what the hell? Can't fathom an explanation for that one?

Melly - keep smiling hun, glad she's being better for you today :) minxy

Natasja - Hope your ok, thinking of you


----------



## HannahGraceee

hes not even staying round now, 

he was surposed to say wednesday, but changed to tonight, now hes changed till 2moz night. :|


----------



## Nibblenic

ooooh id be giving him a good slap! lol


----------



## danapeter36

OMG just read that Ashy had her lil girl!!!
Yay!!!


----------



## mellllly

Han - Something tells me he is putting it off in hope that you go into labour!!

Dana - Exciting isnt it!!

Thanks for all your support ladies it is much appreciated - love you all xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Han - Something tells me he is putting it off in hope that you go into labour!!
> 
> Dana - Exciting isnt it!!
> 
> Thanks for all your support ladies it is much appreciated - love you all xx

dont worry hes coming round tonight, i said if you dont come tonight, dont bother coming monday 

:muaha: harsh but it worked


----------



## jenny_wren

ASSSSSSHHHHH!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

:happydance::happydance:
bout time!!

xx​


----------



## mellllly

LOL - Go you Han haha


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> ASSSSSSHHHHH!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> bout time!!
> 
> xx​

just waiting for mine :(

is emily excited her new BFF is coming monday :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

if your bubbys a boy
jason wont let him near
her !! she's grounded til she's
31 LOL!!!

:rofl::rofl:

you'll go into labour saturday!
physic jenny maybe?

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 
dont worry my little boy will be the perfect gentlemen for your emily :rofl: 

actually he will have the pick of the bunch, Amy, brooke and now amelia :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl::rofl:

what a little player!

gentleman ----
in farnborough?!?!
are you serious?!?!

one in a million lol

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## mellllly

jenny_wren said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> what a little player!
> 
> gentleman ----
> in farnborough?!?!
> are you serious?!?!
> 
> one in a million lol
> 
> :rofl::rofl:​

:rofl: sounds like Gosport!!


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl::rofl:

looks like he's going
to be in POPULAR demand han!

:rofl:

every girl in englands going
to want your son!!

xx​


----------



## mellllly

Some updated pics!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2191.jpg
File size: 90.8 KB
Views: 7









DSCF2202.jpg
File size: 84.1 KB
Views: 6









DSCF2204.jpg
File size: 81.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kellysays2u

Jenny you've pretty much gotten it all right so far. Except I dont think you said Jacqui would go between me and ash but just thought I would let you all know that I am in labor and on BnB!!!!!!


----------



## mellllly

Jen you should start charging for you phychic guesses!

Mind you Graham was spot on with Sophie!


----------



## jenny_wren

HAHAHA!!
jacqui's being induced
my abilities dont work for that!!!

AND WOOOOO GO KELLY!!!
who's your txt buddy?
i wanna see if i can predict the time?

LOL

:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

mellllly said:


> Some updated pics!! :cloud9:

she gets prettier everytime
i see her!!! :cloud9:

xx​


----------



## kellysays2u

I dont have a text buddy... I dont even have a cell phone. I have a wonderful OH who will keep my laptop by his side to message you guys!


----------



## jenny_wren

THAT WORKS!

you could even record it live!!
hahaha ewwww.

xx​


----------



## Nibblenic

Eww!ol


----------



## sam*~*louize

YEY good luck kelly!

Hi Jenny Hope Em is ok * Jac - 6 hours left hehe

Melly she's changed sooo much already!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Melllly - Sophie is toooooooooo cute

Jen - do me do me. Let me know when the misery is going to end!!


----------



## jenny_wren

lol

you'll go into labour
... tomorrow lyndsey ...

ive said 4.32am tomorrow
kelly will get her lil girly
wanna see if i get close
to the time too!!!

cheques made payable
to jenny thankyou very much!!

:rofl:​


----------



## lyndsey3010

jenny_wren said:


> lol
> 
> you'll go into labour
> ... tomorrow lyndsey ...
> 
> ive said 4.32am tomorrow
> kelly will get her lil girly
> wanna see if i get close
> to the time too!!!
> 
> cheques made payable
> to jenny thankyou very much!!
> 
> :rofl:​

Oh my god if you are right I am going to hunt you down and plant a smacker on you!!!!!!
Pleeeeeease let psychic Jenny be right.............


----------



## jenny_wren

hahaha
im gonna laugh my arse
off if you do!!

:rofl:

ive only got the order right
so far ive not got certain
days and times yet so ...
fingers crossed!!!

:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey sexy ladies!!!

Im all happy i GOT A SWEEP TODAY!!!!
have to go back tomorrow o check on bp again cos it kept fluctuating but they said if it still high the will prob induce me as there no point in hangin about now that im overdue!!

So doc gave me a good ol sweep (quite uncomfortable) so keep fingers crossed ladies!! I want an aries baby lol!!!! xxx

How is every1 else??? xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

yay go jackie!! (No queue jumping mind, Jenny says I'm next :rofl: )


----------



## mellllly

mz_jackie86 said:


> Hey sexy ladies!!!
> 
> Im all happy i GOT A SWEEP TODAY!!!!
> have to go back tomorrow o check on bp again cos it kept fluctuating but they said if it still high the will prob induce me as there no point in hangin about now that im overdue!!
> 
> So doc gave me a good ol sweep (quite uncomfortable) so keep fingers crossed ladies!! I want an aries baby lol!!!! xxx
> 
> How is every1 else??? xxx


Yay how exciting! Fingers crossed for you hun!

Im not too bad - emotional day yesterday but all good today thank god


----------



## mz_jackie86

lyndsey3010 said:


> yay go jackie!! (No queue jumping mind, Jenny says I'm next :rofl: )

Lol ill race ya!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

haha girls im next :) 

Pinned condom at the ready :rofl: this sperm is getting in! :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

:rofl: hannah u joka!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

mellllly said:


> mz_jackie86 said:
> 
> 
> Hey sexy ladies!!!
> 
> Im all happy i GOT A SWEEP TODAY!!!!
> have to go back tomorrow o check on bp again cos it kept fluctuating but they said if it still high the will prob induce me as there no point in hangin about now that im overdue!!
> 
> So doc gave me a good ol sweep (quite uncomfortable) so keep fingers crossed ladies!! I want an aries baby lol!!!! xxx
> 
> How is every1 else??? xxx
> 
> 
> Yay how exciting! Fingers crossed for you hun!
> 
> Im not too bad - emotional day yesterday but all good today thank godClick to expand...


Awwww glad all is ok now hun....bet emotions are everywhere at the moment xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: :rofl:

I got the frog outfit from asda ;) 


we should make a little baby group, amys the cat, emilys the chick, mines the frog, we just need the panda :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

aww mellly she is a sweetheart:cloud9:

Well girls 4 1/2 hours before im started off!:happydance:

Jen what time will I give birth?


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> haha girls im next :)
> 
> Pinned condom at the ready :rofl: this sperm is getting in! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Woooooh!!! jac!! :):) Happy induction date! and hopefully the babys here tonight! :)


----------



## lyndsey3010

xxxjacquixxx said:


> aww mellly she is a sweetheart:cloud9:
> 
> Well girls 4 1/2 hours before im started off!:happydance:
> 
> Jen what time will I give birth?

How you feeling hun?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I got the frog outfit from asda ;)
> 
> 
> we should make a little baby group, amys the cat, emilys the chick, mines the frog, we just need the panda :rofl:

mines the elephant Han!:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> Some updated pics!! :cloud9:

sophie is too damn cute!!

i really want a cuddle with a baby 

:(


----------



## lyndsey3010

Mine can be the mule. Stubborn as a flipping mule that is :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

xxxjacquixxx said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I got the frog outfit from asda ;)
> 
> 
> we should make a little baby group, amys the cat, emilys the chick, mines the frog, we just need the panda :rofl:
> 
> mines the elephant Han!:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

We could make a pop group, think of the millions :rofl: :muaha:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

lyndsey3010 said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> aww mellly she is a sweetheart:cloud9:
> 
> Well girls 4 1/2 hours before im started off!:happydance:
> 
> Jen what time will I give birth?
> 
> How you feeling hun?Click to expand...

scared but so excited!

Im really hoping its going to be quick!


----------



## lyndsey3010

xxxjacquixxx said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> aww mellly she is a sweetheart:cloud9:
> 
> Well girls 4 1/2 hours before im started off!:happydance:
> 
> Jen what time will I give birth?
> 
> How you feeling hun?Click to expand...
> 
> scared but so excited!
> 
> Im really hoping its going to be quick!Click to expand...

I'm down for one on Tuesday, if you are back online by then please give me an honest account as I am shitting it and want to be as prepared as possible!! 

If you haven't seen this already:
https://www.babyandbump.com/postnatal-support/121700-induction-sorry-if-wrong-place.html

Read CaggiMedecine's post, its brilliant

Good luck hun, be thinking of you


----------



## jenny_wren

lyndsey3010 said:


> yay go jackie!! (No queue jumping mind, Jenny says I'm next :rofl: )

i never said next!!
i said tomorrow!!

still waiting on dana!!!
grrrrrr .....

someones gonna have
one before the days up!!

lol

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

xxxjacquixxx said:


> aww mellly she is a sweetheart:cloud9:
> 
> Well girls 4 1/2 hours before im started off!:happydance:
> 
> Jen what time will I give birth?


11.53am

LOL

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

jenny_wren said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> yay go jackie!! (No queue jumping mind, Jenny says I'm next :rofl: )
> 
> i never said next!!
> i said tomorrow!!
> 
> still waiting on dana!!!
> grrrrrr .....
> 
> someones gonna have
> one before the days up!!
> 
> lol
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

I will allow another mummy to squeeze in as long as I go tomorrow!


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> we should make a little baby group, amys the cat, emilys the chick, mines the frog, we just need the panda :rofl:
> 
> We could make a pop group, think of the millions :rofl: :muaha:

:rofl::rofl:
ermmm .... not much of a pop
group they cant sing .. or dance ...

they'll just look cute!!

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol im all excited now i reckon a few will go this weekend!! Bout bloody time i say! x


----------



## jenny_wren

how funny would it be
if i got one of you right
let alone all of you!!

:rofl::rofl:

ive gotten the genders
right too :X 
weeeeee

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

mz_jackie86 said:


> Lol im all excited now i reckon a few will go this weekend!! Bout bloody time i say! x

so do i!!

:happydance::happydance:
you'll be this weekend too!!

lol
:rofl:

xx​


----------



## mz_jackie86

I better be otherwise im goin in for it myself and pullin it out lol!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

lyndsey3010 said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> aww mellly she is a sweetheart:cloud9:
> 
> Well girls 4 1/2 hours before im started off!:happydance:
> 
> Jen what time will I give birth?
> 
> How you feeling hun?Click to expand...
> 
> scared but so excited!
> 
> Im really hoping its going to be quick!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down for one on Tuesday, if you are back online by then please give me an honest account as I am shitting it and want to be as prepared as possible!!
> 
> If you haven't seen this already:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/postnatal-support/121700-induction-sorry-if-wrong-place.html
> 
> Read CaggiMedecine's post, its brilliant
> 
> Good luck hun, be thinking of youClick to expand...

 Thanks hun, that did make intersting reading.
I hope my experience is as good as some of those ladies.

I will deffo be online and will give you my account on things...:hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## sam*~*louize

Elo, back from midwife. I happened to ask if she was still floating or engaged yet. She says "oh she's not been floating for weeks now has she" lol! She can feel 3/5 so 2/5 in lol. Found it quite funny :D I can have a sweep anything after term too :D


----------



## chel27

hey girls!!! oh WOW ashys had her lil girl!! massive congrats hun :happydance::happydance:

i went on a massive walk today (in the rain) :rofl: and had some retail theraphy :happydance:

how are you all?


----------



## mz_jackie86

oooooh chel u buy anythin nice??? x


----------



## mama2b

hey everyone,

sounds like its all been happening today ! Congrats to Ash, did i read right that baby was over 9lbs ? thats gotta hurt !

I have been having really bad cramps for last few hours and feel like shit, I am actually hoping that this isn't labour cuz I look awful (not fake tanned!) and I still haven't got the lady shave out to have a tidy up. Also I have a banging headache and backache. I am a complete moaning wreck today :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> we should make a little baby group, amys the cat, emilys the chick, mines the frog, we just need the panda :rofl:
> 
> We could make a pop group, think of the millions :rofl: :muaha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> ermmm .... not much of a pop
> group they cant sing .. or dance ...
> 
> they'll just look cute!!
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

isnt that the whole point of a pop group?


----------



## chel27

yea i got some ugg boots in sale :happydance: a pair of jeans, combats, and some tops as im to fat for my pre pregnancy clothes :rofl:
i also got the free changing bag from boots parenting club  

Amy wore her first little outfit today girls :happydance: she looks sooooo cute :cloud9:

how was your day jackie?


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I got the frog outfit from asda ;)
> 
> 
> we should make a little baby group, amys the cat, emilys the chick, mines the frog, we just need the panda :rofl:


OMG i am soooo jealous!! you got the frog :rofl: you do know if you have a girl hanny you will officially be more cruel than me :rofl: ROCK ON!!! :rofl:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Oooooh i luv shoppin when i get loadsa stuff lol!! Bet amy's lookin lovely!!!!
My day was good as i got my sweep today so im waitin for labour lol!! xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ok tell me if this is wierd my stomach is making noises like its farting lol!!! its not hunger!!! Whats that about!!???


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> Oooooh i luv shoppin when i get loadsa stuff lol!! Bet amy's lookin lovely!!!!
> My day was good as i got my sweep today so im waitin for labour lol!! xx

:happydance::happydance: how exciting hun...bout time you had a baby :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/frog-sleepsuit-and-hat/GEM10211,default,pd.html


How cute?


----------



## Nibblenic

haha ive bought the duck and cat one of those! :D


----------



## lyndsey3010

Ooooh wonder how juliette is getting on with her cramps......


----------



## natasja32

Ooooo so exciting....bout time these babies get their little butts in gear!:rofl:Any one else showing any signs??? How are you all feeling??:hug:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Nothing over here :hissy:

You feeling any better hun?


----------



## Janisdkh

Walking is so far not working. Get tuns of pressure though and fine a few hours later BOOOOOOOOOOOOO... Im going to walk my stairs tonight and take the kids to the park tomorrow woot lol


----------



## natasja32

lyndsey3010 said:


> Nothing over here :hissy:
> 
> You feeling any better hun?

:rofl: Oh dear...stubborn babies! Im feeling better thanks sweetie....sickness seems to come and go same as headaches.... Still no AF tho... You would swear im still pregnant the amount ive been eating:rofl: Im going to get fat....correction FATTER!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Evening ladies, 

Melly hun I hope your feeling better, i know how hard it is with a newborn .. well ok i dont but i am guessing :rofl: but hope she is more settled for you today!! 

lol loving the frog suit, i bought a panda suit for my little one from mothercare 

https://www.mothercare.com/Unisex-w...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

Jackie you jammy dodger getting ur sweep today, you lucky thing, fingers crossed u will have bubba by weekend! the next week or so could be very interesting :happydance:


----------



## lyndsey3010

natasja32 said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing over here :hissy:
> 
> You feeling any better hun?
> 
> :rofl: Oh dear...stubborn babies! Im feeling better thanks sweetie....sickness seems to come and go same as headaches.... Still no AF tho... You would swear im still pregnant the amount ive been eating:rofl: Im going to get fat....correction FATTER!Click to expand...

Well if you don't have a reason to indulge now you never will!

When do they say is normal for AF to return? (excuse my ignorance)


----------



## natasja32

lyndsey3010 said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing over here :hissy:
> 
> You feeling any better hun?
> 
> :rofl: Oh dear...stubborn babies! Im feeling better thanks sweetie....sickness seems to come and go same as headaches.... Still no AF tho... You would swear im still pregnant the amount ive been eating:rofl: Im going to get fat....correction FATTER!Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you don't have a reason to indulge now you never will!
> 
> When do they say is normal for AF to return? (excuse my ignorance)Click to expand...

Without breastfeeding 4-6 weeks so i would guess i should ave had mine by now. Maybe im just panicking a little,as i did the naughties with hubby on saterday and we were not safe:blush: And of course me being the way i am googled to find out if i could get pregnant so soon after giving birth,and ofcourse it said you are very fertile after birth...So im just bricking it abit:dohh::rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Google is a nightmare, esp where medical things are concerned. I have self diagnosed myself with all sorts.
Keeping everything crossed for you hun X


----------



## lyndsey3010

Hannah's not on tonight, we all know what she is doing the little condom! sabbotager


----------



## natasja32

lyndsey3010 said:


> Google is a nightmare, esp where medical things are concerned. I have self diagnosed myself with all sorts.
> Keeping everything crossed for you hun X

:rofl: Thats why they say you should never GOOGLE.....but im crap and have no self control when it comes to things like that. I will be a nervous wreck if i am pregnant again. Very scary! :cry:


----------



## chel27

lyndsey3010 said:


> Hannah's not on tonight, we all know what she is doing the little condom! sabbotager


:rofl::rofl: shes pin pricking :rofl:


----------



## natasja32

chel27 said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Hannah's not on tonight, we all know what she is doing the little condom! sabbotager
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: shes pin pricking :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Hans going to be well annoyed if it doesnt work!!:dohh:


----------



## mz_jackie86

I got blood lol.....thats a good sign right????


----------



## lyndsey3010

mz_jackie86 said:


> I got blood lol.....thats a good sign right????

Wow!!! Your sweep is doing its thing!!
Go Jac, go jac Woo hoooooooooooooo
Its raining babies


----------



## mz_jackie86

Yayyyy.....what comes after this i got no pains but im bouncin while im typing lol!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

mz_jackie86 said:


> Yayyyy.....what comes after this i got no pains but im bouncin while im typing lol!!!

No idea!! I'd like to get that far!!!


----------



## mz_jackie86

mmmm i wonder.....


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm gonna go to bed. GOOD LUCK, hope this is it for you. I'll be desperately checking for updates in the morning.
:dust:
X


----------



## mz_jackie86

Thanks hun...fingers crossed xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hi: girls x


----------



## natasja32

HannahGraceee said:


> :hi: girls x

Hi sweetie....Any sign of baby yet???:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

nope not yet, the deed isnt done


----------



## chel27

hi hanny :happydance: have you pin pricked yet? :rofl:


----------



## BigDan1

Hi ladies and gents, I hope you're all doing well.

I just thought I'd update you on Ashleigh and Amelia. They are both doing very well. I'm expecting them to be home by tomorrow evening.
I've never been happier :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I thought I'd post a little picture of our beautiful daughter

https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x214/BigDan1_2007/DSC00165.jpg

Fankoo xxx


----------



## chel27

OMG dan shes gorgeous :cloud9: send ashy my love and tell her job well done getting such a baby bubba out :rofl:

awwww bet your both :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

tell her to hurry up and get on here with a birth story :rofl:

xx


----------



## mellllly

Aww congrats!! She is beautiful xx


----------



## sarah_george

Congratulations Bigdan1 and Ash! she is beautiful, really good weight too, looking forward to hearing the birth story! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

BigDan1 said:


> Hi ladies and gents, I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> I just thought I'd update you on Ashleigh and Amelia. They are both doing very well. I'm expecting them to be home by tomorrow evening.
> I've never been happier :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I thought I'd post a little picture of our beautiful daughter
> 
> https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x214/BigDan1_2007/DSC00165.jpg
> 
> Fankoo xxx

Awwww shes so cute!!!!!!!! 

me and marc thinks she looks just like you :hugs:


----------



## BigDan1

HannahGraceee said:


> BigDan1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies and gents, I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> I just thought I'd update you on Ashleigh and Amelia. They are both doing very well. I'm expecting them to be home by tomorrow evening.
> I've never been happier :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I thought I'd post a little picture of our beautiful daughter
> 
> https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x214/BigDan1_2007/DSC00165.jpg
> 
> Fankoo xxx
> 
> Awwww shes so cute!!!!!!!!
> 
> me and marc thinks she looks just like you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hug::hug:

I'll let Ashleigh give you all the details when I bring her home tomorrow.

We've had mixed opinions about who Amelia looks like lol.


----------



## pink_cabbage

I agree - I think she looks like you Dan!

Congratulations to you both, she's beautiful! Big Hugs to Ash too :)


----------



## sarah_george

I would say in the photo she looks like her dad! xx


----------



## chel27

i would say she has a bit of both of you in her  xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9: 

Congratulations Dan and Ash, she is adorable and omg looks so much like you Dan, you must be such a proud daddy .... x x 

How exciting xx so pleased for you both x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awwww congrats u guys she is gorgeous...defo looks like her daddy!!!

Hope ash is ok!! xx


----------



## BigDan1

Thanks all. And yes I am a VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY proud daddy. I cant get enough of her and Ashleigh bless her she's been really strong and brave through this and I'm extremely proud of her.
I also think she looks like me  xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

lol congrats to the two of you!!

:happydance::happydance:

and she def looks like you dan!!!
she is gorgeous!! :cloud9:


xx​


----------



## JeffsWife07

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yaay Ashy had her baby!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS to her & Dan.......your daughter is gorgeous!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## pink_cabbage

BigDan1 said:


> Thanks all. And yes I am a VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY proud daddy. I cant get enough of her and Ashleigh bless her she's been really strong and brave through this and I'm extremely proud of her.

This gave me tears!!!


----------



## BigDan1

pink_cabbage said:


> BigDan1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all. And yes I am a VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY proud daddy. I cant get enough of her and Ashleigh bless her she's been really strong and brave through this and I'm extremely proud of her.
> 
> This gave me tears!!!Click to expand...

I shed a few tears yesterday, it was such an emotional day


----------



## pink_cabbage

BigDan1 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDan1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all. And yes I am a VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY proud daddy. I cant get enough of her and Ashleigh bless her she's been really strong and brave through this and I'm extremely proud of her.
> 
> This gave me tears!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I shed a few tears yesterday, it was such an emotional dayClick to expand...

I can imagine :)

You two are gonna make an ace mummy and daddy! 

Damn pregnancy hormones... stop crying dammit!


----------



## mummy to be

congrats to ashy and stary on their babies..... :) i cant wait to see pics :) 
How is everyone???


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww starryeye has had her bubba 2!!! Congrats!!! xx


----------



## JeffsWife07

CONGRATS to my girl (starryeyes) on having Pierce!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I'm so happy for her & her family........& can't wait to see pics.:cloud9:

:hug:


----------



## JeffsWife07

BigDan1 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDan1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all. And yes I am a VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY proud daddy. I cant get enough of her and Ashleigh bless her she's been really strong and brave through this and I'm extremely proud of her.
> 
> This gave me tears!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I shed a few tears yesterday, it was such an emotional dayClick to expand...

Awww, DH shed a few tears when I gave birth to Marissa. I think it is so sweet you guys care (love) us so much it brings you to tears. Ashy better hold on to you Dan, it's obvious how much you love her.:cloud9:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Awwwww amelia! So adorable massive congrats to u both. X


----------



## mummy to be

How is everyone going??????? I see that Kelly is in Labour.. as per her facebook.... hope she is ok!!!!!


----------



## starryeye31

Thanks everyone , heres some pics of my lil guy 
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/mikkaelaspics/ournewbabyboy2510.jpg
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/mikkaelaspics/ournewbabyboy2506.jpg
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/mikkaelaspics/ournewbabyboy2508.jpg

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/mikkaelaspics/ournewbabyboy2523.jpg
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/mikkaelaspics/ournewbabyboy2518.jpg


----------



## mummy to be

ohhhhhh my he is amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Great pics!!!!!!!!! hope your feeling well babe -xox-


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww congrats hun he is a cutie!!

Off to hospital again girlies see if i can get induced lol as nothing happen last night!!!!

wish me luck xxxx


----------



## mummy to be

Good luck Jacki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope to hear from you again soon!!!!!! This time with bubby!!!!!


----------



## hayley x

just came on to update that mama2b had he gorgeous baby boy this morning :) I hav made a new thread for more details. Congratulations :D xxx


----------



## mummy to be

awwwwww congrats :) heheheheh


----------



## danapeter36

Oh wow its all happening now!!!
Labour dust to you all girlies!!!

How you feeling Mandy?


----------



## danapeter36

Dan and Ashy!!!
So many congrats guys, that love you have is inspiring!
She's a lucky girl to have such loving parents! xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Congrats new mummy's and mummy's in labour too!! Have put a post up about jacqui, 1st pessary last night, not heard this morning.

I woke 6 times for a wee last night, getting a nightmare! But was having like pressure lower belly until i wee'd, kinda hurt?

Hop your all ok this morning, thinking about a walk but i'm pretty comfy lol!


----------



## danapeter36

Oh and Jen...

No signs, nothing lol. I am going to be very late and get induced at the eleventh hour like Kaylynn was!!! This baby is NOT coming on her own!

I mean it, you watch this space lol


----------



## mummy to be

Hey Dana...... :) Yes i am ok.... kinda over waiting around for Miss layla to arrive lol :)


----------



## danapeter36

Lol Aw Mandy, I know how you feel.

I have had no pains no NOTHING, nothings is happening and I hate that I would have to wait until 41 + 2 before they do anything!!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning ladies, 

Hahahaha Hayley i also recieved the txt from Juliette (Mama2b) at like 2am ... i was completely blotto :rofl: :rofl: ...i cant believe she had a little boy i really thought it was going to be a girl, but she did so well on gas and air and pethadine ..... i am over the moon for her as i know she had no signs hardly at all ... x :cloud9: xx 

Also big congrats to starryeye xx how is everyone doing, i am seriously fed up .... :hissy: i want my bubba :cry:


----------



## danapeter36

Lol me too Melanie, and I know Mandy is fed up too.
So damn fed up now ladies!!!

I am going to be last one standing, please come back to 3rd and write to me when you can girls! xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

I'll still be here with you Dana lol - I got till 26th to wait, then 10-14 after that. Don't think she'll arrive alone because I'd like to try the water pool :D
e are all popping quite fast now though, new title most days :D


----------



## MelanieSweets

Dana & Mandy massive :hugs::hugs: 

We will not be the last ones standing dont you worry about it theres got to be quite a few after us .... it will be ok xx 

Dana are you booked in for sweep/induction or anything same to you mandy ?

I was told i will definatly have my baby by 27th April but i am so annoyed, my OH has been off for a few weeks and when does he start his new job 28th April, he wont have any time with bubba at this rate :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls, 2 and 13 hours till my induction!


----------



## mellllly

Congrats to the new mummies!!
You are all starting to pop now, How exciting!

How are ll you lovely ladies this morning?
Han - Did you get some action?


----------



## HannahGraceee

nope, he denied it at the last minture, PRICK all i can say - apperntly i forced him into saying yes :|..


----------



## mellllly

what a knobber!! oh hun i do feel for you! :hug:
me and dana have already said we would :winkwink:


----------



## Nibblenic

hannahgraceee said:


> nope, he denied it at the last minture, prick all i can say - apperntly i forced him into saying yes :|..

:o git!


----------



## MelanieSweets

awww han thats so mean, he should want to do it with you .... when he wants it after baby is here, tell him no hahaha xx 

hey melly how ru and little one doing? x


----------



## sarah_george

I tell my OH that he helped get me in this situation he can help get me out! :lol: xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

danapeter36 said:


> Oh and Jen...
> 
> No signs, nothing lol. I am going to be very late and get induced at the eleventh hour like Kaylynn was!!! This baby is NOT coming on her own!
> 
> I mean it, you watch this space lol


:hissy: LOL

XX​


----------



## lyndsey3010

Morning girls :wave:

Han if it is any consolation, my OH is being raped by me a lot and its not making any difference to me. Stubborn stubborn baby.

Jac - good luck at the hospital, hope they can induce you.

It appears to be raining babies at the moment!!!!

I'm going to book in for another sweep at the weekend, last chance attempt to go naturally............


----------



## lyndsey3010

I've signed myself up for another sweep at 5pm today. Wish me luck girls.......


----------



## mellllly

MelanieSweets said:


> awww han thats so mean, he should want to do it with you .... when he wants it after baby is here, tell him no hahaha xx
> 
> hey melly how ru and little one doing? x

Hey Mel!! We are really good thanks! Slowly getting there!
How are you?

Today I have actually managed to:
Wash Up
Sterilse Bottles
Make up feeds for today
Do my make up
Do a load of washing
Clean the kitchen
Drink my cup of tea
Sit down and breath!!

Only getting dressed and straightening my hair to go! Going to do that after Sophies next feed though otherwise she will prob throw up again on the only jeans that fit (she did that last time) :rofl:
Its like she knew!

I am impressed with myself :happydance:

I have 2 piece's of advise for you ladies when your little ones decide to arrive!
Tomorrow is a new day (Good or Bad) - Take it as it comes
Its ok to be emotional - Let it out you feel much better


----------



## jenny_wren

mellllly said:


> Tomorrow is a new day (Good or Bad) - Take it as it comes
> Its ok to be emotional - Let it out you feel much better

SECOND lol

xx​


----------



## mellllly

lyndsey3010 said:


> I've signed myself up for another sweep at 5pm today. Wish me luck girls.......

Oooooo good luck! :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

lyndsey3010 said:


> I've signed myself up for another sweep at 5pm today. Wish me luck girls.......

still saying you'll go into
labour at some point today!!
sweeps gonna work!!!

:rofl:

good luck!!

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

Thanks girls!
Call me a sucker for punishment but I'm intrigued as to whether this one is going to hurt as much as the last one!! I wonder if the first midwife was particularly rough. There's only one way to find out!!!!!!!

Also, and this is WAY TMI, but by having sex last night and this morning (midwife's orders!!) I am very paranoid about looking slutty and midwife coming across some left over sperm!! Sorry, I know that is really gross but I am going to feel like a slag!!!!!!


----------



## mellllly

Phychic Jen!! I hope you do Lyndsey!!


----------



## mellllly

lyndsey3010 said:


> Also, and this is WAY TMI, but by having sex last night and this morning (midwife's orders!!) I am very paranoid about looking slutty and midwife coming across some left over sperm!! Sorry, I know that is really gross but I am going to feel like a slag!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hi: just tired the house :) no labour pains at all for me!


----------



## Nibblenic

mellllly said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Also, and this is WAY TMI, but by having sex last night and this morning (midwife's orders!!) I am very paranoid about looking slutty and midwife coming across some left over sperm!! Sorry, I know that is really gross but I am going to feel like a slag!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hahah i totally, totally didnt do it this morning cos i didnt want any findings! at my examination today

Ive heard injesting it it works ladies, been doing research into what ways best. 

So tried the other whole last night, as it were :rofl::rofl::rofl:
There really is nowt glamorus about the end of pregnancy is there


----------



## jenny_wren

best way to get sperm 
doing its trick its to
swallow it lol

i love pregnancy romance LOL

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## Nibblenic

I mean seriously, how much are we talking here!

...........................way too much information........................

Cos i got 2 shots in an hour last night, still friggin here!

Took alot of bloomin effort it tell ya!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Glad I'm not the only one thinking that way Nibblenic!!!!!

I have read about swallowing it, I think I would sick the baby up though!!!!! Still, if its out, its out :rofl:


----------



## Nibblenic

Hahaha
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I just have this image of you gagging and bringin up a baby. Now that would be an impressive birth story :D

Well girls i think im going hedge my bets from now on. Lets face it doesnt matter if i break him he'll not be using it for over a month soon enough! :D

*harsh*


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies, 

well still no baby, been at hosp all day and my bp is getting higher so have to stay in over night going back at half 4!

Had another sweep OMG, thought she was trying to pull the baby out it was so painful, and am now walking like i shit maself lol, but am 2cm dilated apparantly and have my induction booked for tuesday but doc said she reckons i will have bubz this weekend!!

Also midwife said u no the whole myth about bein able to tell sex by the heartbeat that mine seems like aboys lol so maybeeeee.....

Sooo i shall keep u all updated via ttx buddies...gave me labour dust lol!!

Congrats Mama2b and mariucha77 on ur lil babies!!!

Hope the rest of u r all good!!!!
xxxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Ooooh sounds like you are making good progress Jackie, fingers crossed for you that baby comes before induction. Sounds like it will............ :dust: for you

Nibblenic - harsh but fair!!!! :rofl:


----------



## JeffsWife07

Congrats Mama2b and mariucha77 !!! :happydance::hugs:

now I gotta go read & catch up.:blush:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Aww melly bless you, you really are a proper mummy now and u seem to be coping ok, and it is ok to have emotional days its bloody hard work, and with hubby back at work of course its going to be tough, never be hard on yourself :hugs: I am ok but overdue and hating it, i have to wait until next tues for my sweep arghhhh! xxx :cry: x 

On the plus side i baked brownies and chocolate buttercream muffins today :happydance: 

Lyndsey good luck on your 2nd sweep, how did you manage to get another so soon, i wish i could get one earlier :cry:

Jackie hang on in there looks like baby will be here for you real soon you must be so excited :hugs: xx 

everyone else ok, han its got to be you popping bubba out this weekend surely! x


----------



## mellllly

Thanks Mel :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hi:


----------



## Pixie

Congrats Mama2b and mariucha77!!! xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Melanie how long do you have to wait for your sweep? I got a booklet from midwife - advice from THE BIG NHS people (can't remember their title lol) and a sweep can be offered anytime after term?

I went for 2 walks earlier and feeling shattered now lol! Been great all day but it's suddenly hit me! Hope your all ok. Wondering how Jacqui is doing, but don't want to text again and be a pain lol!


----------



## sam*~*louize

haha phone just beeped - LEO's HERE!!!!


----------



## Pixie

Congrats to Jackie - how wonderful!!! xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

MelanieSweets said:


> Lyndsey good luck on your 2nd sweep, how did you manage to get another so soon, i wish i could get one earlier :cry:

Thanks hun.

When I went to the MLU on wednesday for my first one, I ended up at the hospital on a ctg and they gave me the sweep. I called the MLU again when I got home and they told me if i had any pains over the weekend then I can get another sweep there in a final bid to have this baby naturally. I decided to call them today and get an appointment anyway and they offered my today at 5 or Monday pm. As my induction is booked for tuesday, I decided to go for today.

WOW what a difference. Wednesdays sweep was really painful as my cervix was firmly shut and posterior (behind the baby's head) and as a result unsuccessful. Today's was soooo much better, was uncomfortable but didn't hurt at all and my cervix is now anterior and 1cm dilated so she was able to do the sweep properly.

I'm so happy as I am so desperate to avoid induction and have a water birth at the MLU, after Wednesday I was really upset but now there is a little glimmer of hope again. 3 full days to get this little bugger out........


----------



## lyndsey3010

Yay Leo!!!! Massive congratulations to Jacqui, so happy for her
XX


----------



## mellllly

Aww yay - Congrats Jacqui!
Does it say how much he weighed??


----------



## sam*~*louize

Lyndsey that's great news, FX for that water birth!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

I've updated the thread on her! :D but waiting to see if im allowed to do the weight lol!


----------



## mellllly

sammielouize said:


> I've updated the thread on her! :D but waiting to see if im allowed to do the weight lol!


Ohhhhhh I really want to know LOL :happydance:


----------



## MelanieSweets

sammielouize said:


> Melanie how long do you have to wait for your sweep? I got a booklet from midwife - advice from THE BIG NHS people (can't remember their title lol) and a sweep can be offered anytime after term?
> 
> I went for 2 walks earlier and feeling shattered now lol! Been great all day but it's suddenly hit me! Hope your all ok. Wondering how Jacqui is doing, but don't want to text again and be a pain lol!

I have to wait until tues for my sweep which isnt long but bit gutted as my brother and partner are down for weekend so i was hoping bubba would be here for them to see :cry: maybe i will call them tomorrow and see if i can get one hehehe x :happydance: 

Wow so pleased your happier lyndsey thats great, fingers crossed by end of weekend u will have your little one :happydance: .... 

Ok i have just cleaned apartment from top to bottom, i have severe backache now, but hoping I have over done it in a weird way lol :blush: 

Congraties to Jacqui xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Leo was only 8lb 11oz bless him!


----------



## chel27

awww congrats jacqui xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations Jac!! :hugs:

gosh at this rate people are only in the title for less then 24hours! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

congrats jacqui!!!

:happydance::happydance:

wohoooo

anyone heard from kelly since?

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

nope i havent

i have period pains! :wohoo:

didnt you predict me saturday jenny?


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> nope i havent
> 
> i have period pains! :wohoo:
> 
> didnt you predict me saturday jenny?

Go Han, go Han!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol and a tad of back pain!!

PLEASE GOD! SEND ME IN LABOUR!!


----------



## jenny_wren

i did indeed!!
lol

theres another april mummy!!

xx​


----------



## chel27

:hi: girls


----------



## HannahGraceee

Chell bell!

btw your be getting a phone call from marc monday :D!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

hey my fantastic beautiful ladies

i cant believe my beautiful baby daughter is finally here.. im over the moon


im still in this hell hole they call a hospital ugh!

not going to say lots yet about labour but it is definitely far awway from the water birth i wanted.

still trying to establish breastfeeding... i feel so useless n keep crying like a twit... im hopin to be out by 2mz evening but if not then they will happily keep me in longer.. i just want to b home with dan so our perfect little family will finally be complete n in one place!

congrats to all that have given birth... i shall have to catch up asap



xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwww Asshhhhhyy!!!!

i thought you said we would go together and im still here! :rofl:

:hugs: glad your ok x


----------



## mellllly

Yay more april mummies, this is too exciting.

Cant wait for you all to move over to the april mummies thread in baby and toddler group, we need to rack those pages up!!

Enough of this overdueness, get these babies out :dust:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Chell bell!
> 
> btw your be getting a phone call from marc monday :D!


hi babes...OMG yea you being induced on monday!! :happydance: im so excited...i cant wait to find out from marc what you have xx err BTW did you get my new number???


----------



## mummy to be

wow these babies are really starting to flow out now arnt they :( I am very very jealous!!!
Congrats to Jacki and Samo.........Cant wait to see pics and hear all about births 
Has anyone heard from Kelly?? I am worried about her now :(


----------



## mummy to be

Not sure if anyone has been told yet but Kelly has had her bubby.... 

"Athena Coronis. Born at 7:10 pm on April 17th 2009. Weighing 7 lbs 3 oz and 19 inches long!"

*CONGRATULATIONS TO KELLY AND HUBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Janisdkh

My gosh I think im going last! My cousin is due 5 days after me and she is already 3cm! Oiiiiiiiiii c'mon baby~!


----------



## mummy to be

aww i am hearing you.... i reckon i will go way over!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Chell bell!
> 
> btw your be getting a phone call from marc monday :D!
> 
> 
> hi babes...OMG yea you being induced on monday!! :happydance: im so excited...i cant wait to find out from marc what you have xx err BTW did you get my new number???Click to expand...

Yeh :) im pretty sure i wrote i put it in my phone right, i will ask you again on facebook later x :hugs:

OMG BIGGEST SPIDER IN MY ROOM EVER! had to quickly put my jammys on and go out in My front door, wait out side the main front door and call my dad! was HUGE!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> Not sure if anyone has been told yet but Kelly has had her bubby....
> 
> "Athena Coronis. Born at 7:10 pm on April 17th 2009. Weighing 7 lbs 3 oz and 19 inches long!"
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO KELLY AND HUBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Congratulations hunnnn :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey its just me and you now lol

Who will go next :?:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Chell bell!
> 
> btw your be getting a phone call from marc monday :D!
> 
> 
> hi babes...OMG yea you being induced on monday!! :happydance: im so excited...i cant wait to find out from marc what you have xx err BTW did you get my new number???Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh :) im pretty sure i wrote i put it in my phone right, i will ask you again on facebook later x :hugs:
> 
> OMG BIGGEST SPIDER IN MY ROOM EVER! had to quickly put my jammys on and go out in My front door, wait out side the main front door and call my dad! was HUGE!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: ewwwwwwww spiders i hate them!!! what on earth are you doing awake at this hour?


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> Not sure if anyone has been told yet but Kelly has had her bubby....
> 
> "Athena Coronis. Born at 7:10 pm on April 17th 2009. Weighing 7 lbs 3 oz and 19 inches long!"
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO KELLY AND HUBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:happydance::happydance: congrats kelly and hunter xxx cant wait to see pictures xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Chell bell!
> 
> btw your be getting a phone call from marc monday :D!
> 
> 
> hi babes...OMG yea you being induced on monday!! :happydance: im so excited...i cant wait to find out from marc what you have xx err BTW did you get my new number???Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh :) im pretty sure i wrote i put it in my phone right, i will ask you again on facebook later x :hugs:
> 
> OMG BIGGEST SPIDER IN MY ROOM EVER! had to quickly put my jammys on and go out in My front door, wait out side the main front door and call my dad! was HUGE!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: ewwwwwwww spiders i hate them!!! what on earth are you doing awake at this hour?Click to expand...

i donno, i turned around and looked at the wall and there it was OMG it was fucking HUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGE


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> i donno, i turned around and looked at the wall and there it was OMG it was fucking HUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGE


i would of screamed and woke everyone up :rofl:

why arnt you in labour? :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i donno, i turned around and looked at the wall and there it was OMG it was fucking HUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGE
> 
> 
> i would of screamed and woke everyone up :rofl:
> 
> why arnt you in labour? :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL, i think i thought if i scream the spider would get me :rofl: 


i donno :(

Only 2 8th april mummies left.. weirdly all 8th april babys begin with A.. If i have a girl its a A for me too :| weird lol


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i donno, i turned around and looked at the wall and there it was OMG it was fucking HUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGE
> 
> 
> i would of screamed and woke everyone up :rofl:
> 
> why arnt you in labour? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, i think i thought if i scream the spider would get me :rofl:
> 
> 
> i donno :(
> 
> Only 2 8th april mummies left.. weirdly all 8th april babys begin with A.. If i have a girl its a A for me too :| weird lolClick to expand...


:rofl::rofl: your funny hanny 

aww bless ya hun...cant wait for you to have your LO :happydance:
wow that is weird having all 8th april babies starting with an A
see thats why you have to have a girl xx it is anyway :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i donno, i turned around and looked at the wall and there it was OMG it was fucking HUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGE
> 
> 
> i would of screamed and woke everyone up :rofl:
> 
> why arnt you in labour? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, i think i thought if i scream the spider would get me :rofl:
> 
> 
> i donno :(
> 
> Only 2 8th april mummies left.. weirdly all 8th april babys begin with A.. If i have a girl its a A for me too :| weird lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: your funny hanny
> 
> aww bless ya hun...cant wait for you to have your LO :happydance:
> wow that is weird having all 8th april babies starting with an A
> see thats why you have to have a girl xx it is anyway :rofl:Click to expand...


:lol:

Im just scared now, i havent been scared the whole time but i am now:blush:
scared and nervous


----------



## lyndsey3010

Morning girls. 

Congrats to Kelly and hunter! Woooo hooooooo

You still getting pains Han? I am so desperate for us to avoid induction. We have such stubborn babies. :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Congrats to Kelly and hunter! Woooo hooooooo
> 
> You still getting pains Han? I am so desperate for us to avoid induction. We have such stubborn babies. :hissy:

I dont want to have a induction either! but cant bealive 1 and a bit days till monday lol 

no more pains at all lol you?? x


----------



## lyndsey3010

No! I went to bed with some, like a dull ache, but I think that's just from the sweep yesterday. Got some brown blood this morning, but again I'm thinking it's from sweep. Midwife said I might bleed and to take paracetemol for pains. I want pain goddammit!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol i havent even had a sweep :( i want one lol

apperntly castor oil really works, i was on bnb chat yesterday, some one took it at 4:30 yeaterday has been having strong contractions every 10 mins apart at 5:30


----------



## mummy to be

So who is having their inductions on Monday???? 
I know i am starting mine off on monday and so is Hannah... but not sure on who else????


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mandy what day is it there? saturday?


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm Tuesday. 

You gonna do castor oil? Is it supposed to be 1 teaspoon in orange juice or something like that?


----------



## mummy to be

yes sure is :) Saturday afternoon 5.30pm here :) why is that Hannah?


----------



## HannahGraceee

i donno, apperntly if you get it you cant buy you, they dont sell it to pregnant women lol, i might i might not, i donno, is there any point? it might not work and i only have to wait like 1 day and 15 hours till monday :|


----------



## lyndsey3010

Just googled castor oil, pretty sure it's not for me!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> yes sure is :) Saturday afternoon 5.30pm here :) why is that Hannah?

Cos its only 8:27am here i wanna know whos being induced first lol 

what time is yours? :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

ewwwwww nope i am the same.. i am not going to give the whole caster oil thing a go :( i couldnt think of anything worse really :( 

Is anyone in chat????


----------



## lyndsey3010

The vomiting and nausea puts me off. The trots I can handle. Think I'd rather spend my last couple of babyless days enjoying myself not feeling like poo


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> Just googled castor oil, pretty sure it's not for me!!!

Appernly it gives you the bad poos :blush:.. im just thinking 

"what if i doesnt take effect (the poos) till monday afternoon :|.. while pushing :blush:"

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> yes sure is :) Saturday afternoon 5.30pm here :) why is that Hannah?
> 
> Cos its only 8:27am here i wanna know whos being induced first lol
> 
> what time is yours? :hugs:Click to expand...

hehheehe mine is not untill 3.15pm Monday 20th ..... 
you???


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> The vomiting and nausea puts me off. The trots I can handle. Think I'd rather spend my last couple of babyless days enjoying myself not feeling like poo

:rofl:

I said i would spend my last babyless days sleeping but havent been in my room since the spider thing :rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Just googled castor oil, pretty sure it's not for me!!!
> 
> Appernly it gives you the bad poos :blush:.. im just thinking
> 
> "what if i doesnt take effect (the poos) till monday afternoon :|.. while pushing :blush:"
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

hahahah i have thought the same thing :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

Can't use chat as I'm using my phone. I'm still in bed!! Technically falling off the bed as the dog has decided he wants a cuddle and has more room than me and OH put together!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> yes sure is :) Saturday afternoon 5.30pm here :) why is that Hannah?
> 
> Cos its only 8:27am here i wanna know whos being induced first lol
> 
> what time is yours? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hehheehe mine is not untill 3.15pm Monday 20th .....
> you???Click to expand...

mines at 7-8am which will be 2-3pm your time, so round about the same time :rofl: 

My birthing buddie :) :) x


----------



## mummy to be

hahahahahhahahaha that sucks Lyndsey hahah yes i would be the same if i let my two dogs on the bed with Allan and I heheheh... yes 2 ridgebacks and 2 adults in a queen size bed lol..... i can see who would be kicked out first to lol :)


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm petrified of spiders too! Need this baby to be a boy so he can get rid of them when he's older!!


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> yes sure is :) Saturday afternoon 5.30pm here :) why is that Hannah?
> 
> Cos its only 8:27am here i wanna know whos being induced first lol
> 
> what time is yours? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hehheehe mine is not untill 3.15pm Monday 20th .....
> you???Click to expand...
> 
> mines at 7-8am which will be 2-3pm your time, so round about the same time :rofl:
> 
> My birthing buddie :) :) xClick to expand...

heheheheheh yes for sure :) Can you text overseas or?


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> Can't use chat as I'm using my phone. I'm still in bed!! Technically falling off the bed as the dog has decided he wants a cuddle and has more room than me and OH put together!!!

Awwww bless!! :cloud9: lol

Has any one else OHS said there not excited about the baby yet?

ive asked marc and hes said hes not excited :|..


----------



## mummy to be

lyndsey3010 said:


> I'm petrified of spiders too! Need this baby to be a boy so he can get rid of them when he's older!!

I am the same lol luckily for me i am marrying a pest controller.... ehehehehe gotta love that :D


----------



## lyndsey3010

Awwww I adore ridgebacks a friend of mine has 2. The boy is the biggest gentliest giant in the world.


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> yes sure is :) Saturday afternoon 5.30pm here :) why is that Hannah?
> 
> Cos its only 8:27am here i wanna know whos being induced first lol
> 
> what time is yours? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hehheehe mine is not untill 3.15pm Monday 20th .....
> you???Click to expand...
> 
> mines at 7-8am which will be 2-3pm your time, so round about the same time :rofl:
> 
> My birthing buddie :) :) xClick to expand...
> 
> heheheheheh yes for sure :) Can you text overseas or?Click to expand...

i have no idea, i wonder how much that would cost? :rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

ummm Allan is like eh... not really.. but somethings he says he is excited and other times he seems like he doesnt even care at all.. which makes me upset and mad :(


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> yes sure is :) Saturday afternoon 5.30pm here :) why is that Hannah?
> 
> Cos its only 8:27am here i wanna know whos being induced first lol
> 
> what time is yours? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hehheehe mine is not untill 3.15pm Monday 20th .....
> you???Click to expand...
> 
> mines at 7-8am which will be 2-3pm your time, so round about the same time :rofl:
> 
> My birthing buddie :) :) xClick to expand...
> 
> heheheheheh yes for sure :) Can you text overseas or?Click to expand...
> 
> i have no idea, i wonder how much that would cost? :rofl:Click to expand...

Not sure i am going to look it up on my carrier..... lol.. i was thinking we could text each other with how we are going lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> I'm petrified of spiders too! Need this baby to be a boy so he can get rid of them when he's older!!

Marcs scared of spiders too, he can squesh then but not catch them, i was like wtf!! what if the spiders on the babys face? you just gonna squesh the babys face:| :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow you two gonna be induced at the same time!!!! I'm jealous, I'll be going solo 24 hours after. 

My OH is super excited, more so than me I think as none of it seems real to me yet. Not even after Wednesdays fisting!!!


----------



## mummy to be

where you live Hannah???


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm petrified of spiders too! Need this baby to be a boy so he can get rid of them when he's older!!
> 
> Marcs scared of spiders too, he can squesh then but not catch them, i was like wtf!! what if the spiders on the babys face? you just gonna squesh the babys face:| :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: ricks the same but I won't let him kill them. He does the old glass and paper trick! Wuss!


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> ummm Allan is like eh... not really.. but somethings he says he is excited and other times he seems like he doesnt even care at all.. which makes me upset and mad :(

marcs like that, some times he reallys into looking at baby clothes ect, other is like, DO WE HAVE TO GO IN THERE AGAIN!!!! 


im topping up later tonight.. PM me your number and ill see how much it costs, if its stupid money then maybe not :rofl: 

you need to send me the number with the area codey thing, like UKS is 44 then the number 

do you know what i mean?? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> where you live Hannah???

in england


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndsey3010 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm petrified of spiders too! Need this baby to be a boy so he can get rid of them when he's older!!
> 
> Marcs scared of spiders too, he can squesh then but not catch them, i was like wtf!! what if the spiders on the babys face? you just gonna squesh the babys face:| :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: ricks the same but I won't let him kill them. He does the old glass and paper trick! Wuss!Click to expand...

my dad catches the for me:cloud9::cloud9:..i dont think i would ever be able to catch a spider!! ewww NO! :sick:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Looks like mummi2be is next. I'm not digging all this queue jumping that's going on.


----------



## mummy to be

hehehehe yes i am trying to find out how much... looks like 50 cents a text for me.. not sure what it would be for you... 
I am just trying to find the country code thingy for you as well..... i will pm you the number... :)


----------



## lyndsey3010

Are we officially bnbs current most overdue??


----------



## lyndsey3010

Yes we are!!! At least we can give ourselves a title!!!


----------



## mummy to be

so you reckon i will be next??? lol
yes we are all offically overdue now :) hehehehehe sucks hey :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

how did you find out how much the texts cost?


----------



## lyndsey3010

Spotted one due before me and Han, laydee10 she might be the most overdue. 

Mandy do you not have to wait til 42 weeks over there for an induction? I didn't realise you were pushing in as well :rofl:


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> Marcs scared of spiders too, he can squesh then but not catch them, i was like wtf!! what if the spiders on the babys face? you just gonna squesh the babys face:| :rofl:


:rofl::rofl: you do brighten up my day hanny :rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

hehehhehehe i went onto my carrier (telstra's) webpage and searched it... it reckons 50 cents a text.... so yeah.. that is not much more than a normal text for here... 

Yes Lyndsey i am overdue as well now... but only by 2 almost 3 days now.... over here they have agreed to start me off early cause Layla is already a very big baby and the amount of pain and contractions that i am getting already but not getting anywhere with the actual labour.... so fingers crossed the sweep will actually do something first time!!! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Marcs scared of spiders too, he can squesh then but not catch them, i was like wtf!! what if the spiders on the babys face? you just gonna squesh the babys face:| :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: you do brighten up my day hanny :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: i do try :) :lol:

i think im gonna text you the picture of the baby when its born to update everyone with if thats ok?


----------



## HannahGraceee

mandy im gonna stop txting cos ive got like 85p till i top up :rofl: :) 

so weird im txting some one on the other side of the world! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

heheheheh got your text Hannah :) 

ohhhhhhhh i am starving but have NO idea what i want to eat... does anyone else get this???


----------



## mummy to be

hahah that is ok Han i dont mind.. at least we know it works right :) woot woot....


----------



## HannahGraceee

im so excited now! :rofl:.. someone gonna be going though the same thing as me the other side of the world lol


----------



## mummy to be

hehehehehehe yes weird but cool.... wonder if the sweep will work with me first time around or??? what do you think will happen with you?????


----------



## HannahGraceee

i think it will work the first time round and ill have a girl 5 hours later :)


----------



## mummy to be

heheheheh you reckon your having a girl????? I hope that my labour will be similar to yours than...


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: i just am not keen on being hocked up to the monior all day :( but glad when you get induced labour can be so much quicker


----------



## mummy to be

yes i am the same...... fingers crossed it will all happen... knowing my luck nothing will happen and i will have to have multipule sweeps :( :cry:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Wow you girlies can chat this morning...when did we hit like 32 mummies lol. Thought we were still in the late 20's! 

Does laydee post anywhere now? Some get added i suppose but disappear.

Weekend is last time to get baby out girls before inductions! Last free weekend for you - so maybe enjoy that instead - castor oil eugh!


----------



## mummy to be

lol ewwwwwww castor oil :(


----------



## mummy to be

just got Allans mum to take pics of Allan, bump and I..... 
Hope you like :)
i look like crap but lol
 



Attached Files:







random 18th 014.jpg
File size: 76.6 KB
Views: 5









random 18th 016.jpg
File size: 87.6 KB
Views: 9









random 18th 022.jpg
File size: 85.1 KB
Views: 9









random 18th 031.jpg
File size: 85.6 KB
Views: 5









random 18th 032.jpg
File size: 85.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwww blesss!!! :cloud9: x


----------



## mellllly

aww the pics are cute, you look ready to pop hun!
I miss my bump


----------



## mummy to be

ohhh yes i feel it too lol 
Allan was the one that wanted the photos lol which i thought was cute :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:



> aww the pics are cute, you look ready to pop hun!
> I miss my bump

Hiya Melllyyyy :)

How are you and sophie? x :hugs:


----------



## mellllly

HannahGraceee said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> aww the pics are cute, you look ready to pop hun!
> I miss my bump
> 
> Hiya Melllyyyy :)
> 
> How are you and sophie? x :hugs:Click to expand...

Heyyyy Hanny!! We are very good thanks, Graham is home today and has next week off which is great.

I still cant believe baby still hasnt made an appearance yet!
I only went 3 days over so I cant even think how mad you must be going!

How are you hun? Any plans for this weekend? xx


----------



## jenny_wren

i think those pics are really cute!!
:cloud9:

and yay

congrats kelly!!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

i think my waters are leaking :|.. put a pad in


----------



## mummy to be

thanks Jen.... :) hehehehehe me too.. i cant wait for the next lot of pics.. fingers crossed with Layla on the outside of my belly lol


----------



## mummy to be

HannahGraceee said:


> i think my waters are leaking :|.. put a pad in

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woot woot woot woot


----------



## HannahGraceee

mellllly said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> aww the pics are cute, you look ready to pop hun!
> I miss my bump
> 
> Hiya Melllyyyy :)
> 
> How are you and sophie? x :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Heyyyy Hanny!! We are very good thanks, Graham is home today and has next week off which is great.
> 
> I still cant believe baby still hasnt made an appearance yet!
> I only went 3 days over so I cant even think how mad you must be going!
> 
> How are you hun? Any plans for this weekend? xxClick to expand...

Awww thats goood!! :hugs:

i know im 10 days over today! :shock: its not been that bad, it will be here by wednesday so thats ok :) :lol: Had some period pains yesterday and dull back ache today but im being induced no matter what i think lol


----------



## jenny_wren

hahaha hannah i said saturday!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy to be said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> i think my waters are leaking :|.. put a pad in
> 
> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woot woot woot wootClick to expand...

i think its just discharge lol :lol:


----------



## HannahGraceee

5,003 post spamTASTIC or what? :lol: :smug: x


----------



## mummy to be

really???? geebus dont get me excited like that lol..... you MUST let me know either way lol... cause i dont think i am far from bed :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

:lol: ill text you if i go into labour :).. ill txt EVERYONE lol


----------



## mummy to be

hehhehee you better lol :D 

I am sooooooo tired... God i hope i go into labour tonight.... i really want her out!!!!!


----------



## mellllly

Aww Han I hope he/she comes for you - I hope it is your waters!
I had alot of discharge on the day I went into labour


----------



## jenny_wren

so did i ... mind you i had quite a bit the day
before as well!!!

its gonna be a race of who can
update on here first lol

xx​


----------



## mummy to be

how much is alot?? i have had a bit more than normal today.... mainly this arvo really.....


----------



## HannahGraceee

:lol: Maybe jenny is right :) lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> so did i ... mind you i had quite a bit the day
> before as well!!!
> 
> its gonna be a race of who can
> update on here first lol
> 
> xx​

i dont no why but i dont have your number :|..


----------



## mellllly

Well normally I would only get it a few times when I went to the toilet but on the day I went into labour it was very slimy/felt like i had wet myself and every time I went to the toilet I had to wipe a couple of times (sorry tmi)


----------



## jenny_wren

lol
lyndsey was predicted for
yesterday so hopefully so
went in last night LOL

maybe i am LOL
and its still a boy!!!

and more than usual =
need to change underwear
more often ...
was a bit gungy lol

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

07928370460

TEXT ME!!!!
i have no life
i'll win the race hands down 

LOL

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lyndseys not had hers yet, she was on this morning


----------



## jenny_wren

DAMMIT lol​


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning ladies 

 LET HAN & LYNDSEY HAVE THEIR BABIES!!  

you guys must be totally fed up, i am already fed up !! x 
i thought it was it last night, having alot of niggles, and was very teary :hissy: :hissy: i feel like i am going to be pregnant forever does anyone else feel like that!? 

*sigh* ....


----------



## mummy to be

hahhahaha nice work...... well i have been like that as well... need to wipe a few times cause there is quiet a bit there...


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> 07928370460
> 
> TEXT ME!!!!
> i have no life
> i'll win the race hands down
> 
> LOL
> 
> xx​

:rofl:

Marcs gonna ring, you, chel, dana, lana, & ash.. ill send a picture message to you and chel & txt my other txt buddies :rofl: so there like 11 people wanting to update at once :rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

MelanieSweets said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> LET HAN & LYNDSEY HAVE THEIR BABIES!!
> 
> you guys must be totally fed up, i am already fed up !! x
> i thought it was it last night, having alot of niggles, and was very teary :hissy: :hissy: i feel like i am going to be pregnant forever does anyone else feel like that!?
> 
> *sigh* ....

Exactly like that babe..... i was in tears last night for hours for no reason... i just wanted to have Layla already.. then i was scared that i had to have her and that i was going to become a mum etc.... lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

MelanieSweets said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> LET HAN & LYNDSEY HAVE THEIR BABIES!!
> 
> you guys must be totally fed up, i am already fed up !! x
> i thought it was it last night, having alot of niggles, and was very teary :hissy: :hissy: i feel like i am going to be pregnant forever does anyone else feel like that!?
> 
> *sigh* ....

Thanks :) :hugs:


:dust: :dust: :dust: x


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 07928370460
> 
> TEXT ME!!!!
> i have no life
> i'll win the race hands down
> 
> LOL
> 
> xx​
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Marcs gonna ring, you, chel, dana, lana, & ash.. ill send a picture message to you and chel & txt my other txt buddies :rofl: so there like 11 people wanting to update at once :rofl:Click to expand...

yay!!
:happydance::happydance:

i get to be one of the first
to see little spud!!!

weeeeeeeeee!!!

xxx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

its weird to think bub and emily might go to the same school..


----------



## HannahGraceee

:lol:


----------



## mummy to be

lol me jealous much ????? :( lol


----------



## jenny_wren

she'll be going to fernhill
all the carvers have gone there
even his nan went there LOL

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

mummy to be said:


> lol me jealous much ????? :( lol

:muaha:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol mandy ill picture message you too :lol: 
as you are my birthing buddie :rofl:


----------



## MelanieSweets

mummy to be said:


> Exactly like that babe..... i was in tears last night for hours for no reason... i just wanted to have Layla already.. then i was scared that i had to have her and that i was going to become a mum etc.... lol

It sucks doesnt it, i dont know whether i am coming or going, its like waitng, waiting and more waiting! .... think OH is struggling to understand, and when i am teary he thinks he has done something wrong ... well yes actually you've given me the worlds laziest baby :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> she'll be going to fernhill
> all the carvers have gone there
> even his nan went there LOL
> 
> xx​

Ohhh a fernhillian.. our rivials :rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

MelanieSweets said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> Exactly like that babe..... i was in tears last night for hours for no reason... i just wanted to have Layla already.. then i was scared that i had to have her and that i was going to become a mum etc.... lol
> 
> It sucks doesnt it, i dont know whether i am coming or going, its like waitng, waiting and more waiting! .... think OH is struggling to understand, and when i am teary he thinks he has done something wrong ... well yes actually you've given me the worlds laziest baby :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

yes i am exactly the same lol..... sucks hey!!!!!!! i hate it!!!! I HATE WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny_wren

LOL

:rofl::rofl:

nearest and best to us
plus its go from playschool up!!

would send her to my school
but im just not that harsh!!

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> LOL
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> nearest and best to us
> plus its go from playschool up!!
> 
> would send her to my school
> but im just not that harsh!!
> 
> xx​

wasnt your school private?


----------



## jenny_wren

yea and military
and a boarding school!!

my mother hated me!

:rofl::rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> yea and military
> and a boarding school!!
> 
> my mother hated me!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> xx​

:rofl:

kurt never told me it was military lol


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Marcs scared of spiders too, he can squesh then but not catch them, i was like wtf!! what if the spiders on the babys face? you just gonna squesh the babys face:| :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: you do brighten up my day hanny :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i do try :) :lol:
> 
> i think im gonna text you the picture of the baby when its born to update everyone with if thats ok?Click to expand...


OMG YES YES YES YES oh and did i say YES!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> 0792837046
> 
> xx​


hmmmmmm chel thinks about 6am wake up calls for emily :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> its gonna be a race of who can
> update on here first lol
> 
> xx​


let the race commence :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Nibblenic

Morning Ladies,

Still here :(
Completly sick today, even of my own company Lol

Think im on my 3rd crying sesion and just sent OH out for a hair cut, its not even that bad, just wanted him outta the house, poor bloke

:hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

wow it's been quiet in here today!! hope your all smiling whatever your up too :)


----------



## lyndsey3010

I'm still here :( hopes to avoid induction dwindling by the minute


----------



## sarah_george

I wish you ladies would hurry up so i'm 'allowed' to be pissed off lol! I feel bad moaning when i'm not even quite due yet! the waiting is driving me crazy, its the not knowing when its gonna happen thing, if ive still got 2 weeks and I knew I would just keep busy, i'm fed up with the 'wonder if it will be today' malarky!! xx


----------



## kellysays2u

hey everyone. athenas finally kinda asleep. So I thought I would hop on real quick. Will probably try and write my birth story tonight. if she ever falls asleep and stays asleep in her bassinet that is... right now she will only sleep in my arms then as soon as you set her down starts wailing away lol. You would think someone was hurting her! So did I tell you all that it was a fair that did that to me lol. The fair was in my town this weekend and we went down to go walk around... I had been having contractions that morning but they had stopped. Lets just say I still didnt think I was in labor though lol just told my neighbor I wanted to go home and lie down and she goes I think you need to call the doctors... But that will be in my birth story later! I think the babies like to try and jump out right at the last minute before induction!

How is everyone?


----------



## lyndsey3010

Cant wait to read your story kelly, I thought for one minute that you were going to say you hopped on a ride or two and it kick started labour!! Can't imagine contractions mid rollercoaster!!
Sarah moan all you like Hun, the end bit is so patience testing no matter what stage you are at
X


----------



## JeffsWife07

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATS KELLY!!!!
I can't wait to read the birth story & see pics of LO:hugs:


----------



## hayley x

Heyy :) Congratulations to the new mummys :D Hope everyones okay. 

Richard bought me a gorgeous 'mum' ring today I love it :D I printed even more photos out today, cant believe how many pictures we have of Alex when he only lived for 12 days bless him.

xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Your new avatar pic is soooo cute hayley. Aw Richard sounds like suck a sweetie. My OH is a Richard too and he's a good egg. Must be something in the name!
X


----------



## Nibblenic

HEy ladies back from my mums

Had a curry so hot it almost killed the two of them! But im, well perfectly fine :(


----------



## hayley x

Thats the picture we had put in the paper today for his obituary thing I love the picture :D Hmm yeh must be the name :) Is your Richard just Richard or does he get called anything for short?? xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

His boys call him TRicky, I swap between rick and Richard. It gets confusing as his bosses are called rach and rich so I spend most of my time tongue tied!!! Is yours a Richard?


----------



## hayley x

I used to call him Ric until my best friend got herself a boyfriend called Rikki so now hes back to Richard lol. In my phone hes saved as Dicky (god knows why) but he gets called all sorts by his mates. 

Lol that sounds confusing I bet even he gets tongue tied hehe.

xxx


----------



## natasja32

Hi girlies.....looks a bit quiet in here tonight.:dohh: What you all been up to this weekend?
Natasja
xxx


----------



## hayley x

heyy :) maybe everyones away either poppin babies out or lookin after their newborns. 

I haven been up to that much, been busy and the time has gone so fast but I havent actually acheived much today like id planned if tht makes sense. 

What have you been up to? hope your well xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hi: girlies x


----------



## natasja32

Hi sweetie...Ive not been up to much either. I make all these plans,and then think,ugh i cant be arsed...how lazy am i:rofl: Did end up on the wii with my 8 year old today,ended up playing tennis and golf. Im all achy now.:dohh: Have my appointment with my consultant on the 6th May,then we should know what went wrong,and why we lost Bodhi.(what caused the placental abruption) I am a bit stressed tho,as i wnt out about a week ago,and came home absolutely plastered,ended up having sexy time with hubby,and ive woken up this morning to heavy tingly boobies....:dohh:(havent had AF since i had Bodhi so not sure when or if im ovulating) :hissy:


----------



## hayley x

how long does it take for periods to start up again after having a baby??

I really hope your consultant will be able to give you answers about why your placenta failed... ive seen your WTT, they will monitor you soooo much more next time wont they...?!

The wii sounds fun, what did u play? I have wii fit, think id better get back on it havent played it since being 20 weeks pregnant, cuz i was worried about moving wrong or something haha 

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Hi Hannah... What are you doing with that baby?? We want it out Im dying to kno what 'it' is :D xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> Hi Hannah... What are you doing with that baby?? We want it out Im dying to kno what 'it' is :D xx

Hiya Hayley!! 
i know its taking its time!!! atleast i know it might come monday or tuesday :D
Im dying to know too!!! :D!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: 

How are you?? :hugs:


----------



## natasja32

hayley x said:


> how long does it take for periods to start up again after having a baby??
> 
> I really hope your consultant will be able to give you answers about why your placenta failed... ive seen your WTT, they will monitor you soooo much more next time wont they...?!
> 
> The wii sounds fun, what did u play? I have wii fit, think id better get back on it havent played it since being 20 weeks pregnant, cuz i was worried about moving wrong or something haha
> 
> xxx

As far as im aware,without breast feeding,periods can come bk 4-6weeks after giving birth.

As far as im aware they will give me mores scans,swabs,bloodtests ect. I will also be under the consultant and mw. Which helps,but think i would still be pretty stressed.

My SIL has the wii fit,i love the hoola hoop one on there. I played the golf and tennis with Nick,and it feels like ive run a marathon.:dohh:

Have you had any1 come round to see you yet?? If you dont mind me asking. I have seen my mw this week again,and am seeing the grief councelar on the 11th. Im due back at docs this week too...


----------



## hayley x

How exciting :) I would be sooo scared if I'd have known when I was going to be induced Id have worked myself up silly lol. Even though there really isnt anything to worry about :) how are they inducing you like what will they use to start your contractions??

Im not too bad thanks, its Alex's funeral on Tuesday so we've been busy sorting things out for tht. xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> How exciting :) I would be sooo scared if I'd have known when I was going to be induced Id have worked myself up silly lol. Even though there really isnt anything to worry about :) how are they inducing you like what will they use to start your contractions??
> 
> Im not too bad thanks, its Alex's funeral on Tuesday so we've been busy sorting things out for tht. xxx

Urmm i think there using gel but im not sure lol, im a bit scared but im sure ill be ok 

ill be thinking of you on tuesday :hugs: x


----------



## hayley x

I dont blame you for being worried, pregnancy is worrying without having gone through what you have. But I suppose at least you will know your being closely monitored and they will pick up the first signs of your placenta failing if it was to happen again :(

do you have cooking mama? I absolutely love cooking mama on wii, no energy required nor skill (not that i can complete the game) lol. 

No I havent had anyone come to see me, I havent seen a midwife since Alex was 4 days old!! The HV came to see me the day after Alex died but I think thts cuz I hadnt met her before and she came to give me her number incase I needed any help with anything. Ive been to the doctors a few times since he died but thats purely to measure my bp (cuz the pre eclampsia) then im off!!

Have you seen the grief counceller before? 

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hayley x said:


> I dont blame you for being worried, pregnancy is worrying without having gone through what you have. But I suppose at least you will know your being closely monitored and they will pick up the first signs of your placenta failing if it was to happen again :(
> 
> *do you have cooking mama? I absolutely love cooking mama on wii, no energy required nor skill (not that i can complete the game) lol. *
> No I havent had anyone come to see me, I havent seen a midwife since Alex was 4 days old!! The HV came to see me the day after Alex died but I think thts cuz I hadnt met her before and she came to give me her number incase I needed any help with anything. Ive been to the doctors a few times since he died but thats purely to measure my bp (cuz the pre eclampsia) then im off!!
> 
> Have you seen the grief counceller before?
> 
> xxx

OMG LOVE THAT GAME :lol:


----------



## natasja32

hayley x said:


> I dont blame you for being worried, pregnancy is worrying without having gone through what you have. But I suppose at least you will know your being closely monitored and they will pick up the first signs of your placenta failing if it was to happen again :(
> 
> do you have cooking mama? I absolutely love cooking mama on wii, no energy required nor skill (not that i can complete the game) lol.
> 
> No I havent had anyone come to see me, I havent seen a midwife since Alex was 4 days old!! The HV came to see me the day after Alex died but I think thts cuz I hadnt met her before and she came to give me her number incase I needed any help with anything. Ive been to the doctors a few times since he died but thats purely to measure my bp (cuz the pre eclampsia) then im off!!
> 
> Have you seen the grief counceller before?
> 
> xxx

I dont have cooking mama,but ive heard its very good.Im not very good with games either,god knows why i even bother,and i tend not to finish them.:rofl:

Thats really strange that you havent seen them. The grief councelar,ive not met yet,but have spoken to her over phone few times. But i have my HV that rings me too,plus MW who checks in on me to see how wer are all coping. Its nice,people sometimes forget that although we were pregnant and gave birth to our little angels,that the daddies grieve too. People dont very often ask how they are doing. Bless them...i make it a daily thing to ask hubby how is feeling.

Im really shocked that you havent seen any1,apart from your doctor and thats just to check your bp......


----------



## MelanieSweets

Jackies had her little one yayyyyyyy!!!! :happydance: 
I just wanted to share my excitement but nobody is on :blush: ... off to bed i go then .... 

lol x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Sorry Han & Lyndsey but I woke to my water's breaking at 1.15am :D

Been in and got monitored, Boo is fine. Contractions coming now, jesus christ they're hurting. I have to go back at 3pm if they haven't got regular. But i think they will

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWwwwww girls, just got another one. DOn't underestimate how much they can hurt!!!!

Will keep you updated :)

Water's breaking - imagine your weeing yourself, then you move and you do it again. and again. and again. lmfao bizarre feeling!


----------



## JeffsWife07

:happydance:
good luck hun


----------



## HannahGraceee

sammielouize said:


> Sorry Han & Lyndsey but I woke to my water's breaking at 1.15am :D
> 
> Been in and got monitored, Boo is fine. Contractions coming now, jesus christ they're hurting. I have to go back at 3pm if they haven't got regular. But i think they will
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWwwwww girls, just got another one. DOn't underestimate how much they can hurt!!!!
> 
> Will keep you updated :)
> 
> Water's breaking - imagine your weeing yourself, then you move and you do it again. and again. and again. lmfao bizarre feeling!

Sammie, ALL i can say is "BIATCH" :lol: 

Hope your ok sweetie and have a nice and relaxing birth... i "Could" unlikly but "could" give birth before you :lol: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

omg scared...

Monday in 16 hours! :shock: :lol:


----------



## chel27

sammielouize said:


> Sorry Han & Lyndsey but I woke to my water's breaking at 1.15am :D
> 
> Been in and got monitored, Boo is fine. Contractions coming now, jesus christ they're hurting. I have to go back at 3pm if they haven't got regular. But i think they will
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWwwwww girls, just got another one. DOn't underestimate how much they can hurt!!!!
> 
> Will keep you updated :)
> 
> Water's breaking - imagine your weeing yourself, then you move and you do it again. and again. and again. lmfao bizarre feeling!

YAY come on girl......good luck hun xx hope bubba is on the way :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:cake: Happy 50 days to amy! :cake:


Ohhh and nearly 3,000 posts for you now chelly ;):lol: x


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> :cake: Happy 50 days to amy! :cake:
> 
> 
> Ohhh and nearly 3,000 posts for you now chelly ;):lol: x


awww thanks hun...she was 7 weeks yesterday :happydance:

yay my posts are getting there hanny :happydance: just waiting for you to go into labour so i can spam loads :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

omg im so scared 

Less then 24 hours till my induction :|..

what shall i wear to the hospital?


----------



## lyndsey3010

Congrats to ms_jackie and go sammie!!!
Give me something to focus on to wish away my last 2 days quickly. 

Good morning everyone!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

What time you going in Han? Do you have to call first to make sure there is a bed?


----------



## HannahGraceee

nope i go in at 7-8am


----------



## HannahGraceee

jackies had her baby :|?


----------



## lyndsey3010

I have to call at 7 and hopefully go in at 10 but if there's no beds then it's tough shit!! I'll still be here when your babies are starting school!!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

there's a post from mel on previous page about jac


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohh yeh!! :dohh: and i checked her facebook :lol: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

just us too now 8th of april team yellows


----------



## lyndsey3010

Do you have an instinct about what yours is? I'm guessing boy for me. And same for you based purely on our lateness!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i recon girl for me boy for you

i would mind either way but i do love looking at the filly little dresses :lol:


----------



## lyndsey3010

And baby girl swimming costumes are soooooo cute. I can't wait to go swimming with LO.


----------



## mummy to be

hello ladies.... Hannah... not long now untill we are induced!!!! SCARY SCARY!!!!!! eeeeep 
Congrats to Jac on her bubby... has anyone heard from Sammy yet or????
Well Hannah lets hope that you and i just naturally go into labour tonight... 
How is everyone else?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning girlies, 

Well.... i cant believe so many of you are being induced tomorrow there will be no one left in here ... 
I still cant believe i am here .... just seen that Sammie has had her little bubba bless her so congrats to her!! 

I had the hottest curry last night i was in tears but nothing apart from i keep needing to poop, this baby is one lazy...... :hissy::hissy:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Could just be me and you tomorrow mel. My induction is Tuesday. I suspect it's going to be v quiet here tomorrow


----------



## MelanieSweets

Gosh .... very quiet indeed, atleast you will have your bubba by tues hun .... x x 

The order of these babies is ridiculous, all the later ones are coming before the early ones, do you think your having a boy or girl lyndsey? 

:happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

hannah you *are* having a boy!!!!
lyndsey = girl

congrats to jackie and sammie!!!

:happydance::happydance:

xxx​


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone ! 

Just checking in to say good luck to all those that are due to be induced, have sweep etc ! 

Being a mum is so fab, I love, love, love it !!

Lucas is gorgeous and was worth it all even if the birth was AGONY. I think im going to have a hard time writing my birth story as I don't even want to think about what happened, mind you I should be grateful it lasted just under 4 hours I don't think I could of managed much more !!! xxxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hey hun, well done on baby lucas, are you pleased its a boy?? x are you feeling generally ok

So exciting, you will prob be a bit emotional the next few days as its a massive adjustment. 

Must be so nice to have a little family now x :hugs:


----------



## mama2b

Yes I am so chuffed, everyone has been saying for months it would be a boy because of my bump but I just put it down to being old wives tayle and thought baby would be a girl as there are so many in my family and ohs so I was in shock for about 10 mins after they told me !!!! 

I would of been happy either way but if id had to of choosen then it would of been a boy, he is so perfect. Ive put a picture in the thread that Hayley started.

He is beautiful, although I would say that lol xxxx

I hope you pop soon Melanie, its just the most amazing feeling when you realise your a mummy.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls!

wow not many of us left now! Congrats to the other ladies that have had their lo's:happydance:

Has Dana had hers yet? Sorry, not had much time to get on!

Ive just put my birth story up whilst Leo is sleeping if you want a read..oh and theres some pics too!

Jac xxx


----------



## navarababe

Hey everyone, how are you all? sorry i havent been on much, been really busy and tired as you can all imagine. Congrats Kelly and Jackie hun :happydance: Seems everyone is popping now :)


----------



## jenny_wren

congrats girlies!!!

tell you what april mummies
sure as hell give birth to
gorgeous babies!!!

:rofl:

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

And although a lot of them are late, there are some quick labours going on!


----------



## jenny_wren

mine was 26 hours LOL

you lucky overdue people
with you short labours!

mind you id rather have a long
labour than have to be pregnant
longer!! sorry lol

:blush::rofl:

xx​


----------



## natasja32

Hi girls...Congrats to all new mummies!:hugs: Hope you are all well? Been really snappy today,poor hubby just looks at me and im yelling at him. I feel like cr*p today. Still feel sick on and off,and have headache now too:cry::hissy: And my boobs hurt too:dohh:

How is the weather where you all are today? Sunny but windy here in folkestone....wind blew my toddler over earlier:rofl: I laughed at him and he replied "Thats not funny mummy":rofl:


----------



## navarababe

hey natasja, Sorry to hear ur feeling unwell, hope u get better soon :hugs:

Weather is great here, just back a walk from the shop with brooke. Hope it stays like this. 

Awwww u laughed when he got blew over :rofl: thats a shame ;) xx


----------



## natasja32

navarababe said:


> hey natasja, Sorry to hear ur feeling unwell, hope u get better soon :hugs:
> 
> Weather is great here, just back a walk from the shop with brooke. Hope it stays like this.
> 
> Awwww u laughed when he got blew over :rofl: thats a shame ;) xx

I thought it was funny when the wind blew him over.....:blush::rofl: Mmmmm.....me thinks i might have a reason for feeling a bit icky!!:blush:


----------



## navarababe

ohhhh my natasja whats ur reason hun :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

hey ladies

congrats to all tha have given birth these past few days :happydance:

im still in hospital, Amelia has finally started to latch on but they wont let me home until fully established.. i know it is a good thing but i just want to be at home now!!!! 

She was weighed earlier and is now 8lb 5.. lost a lb in 72 hours.. i feel awful but im not going to give up with breastfeeding because i know she can do it :cloud9:

I hope you are all okay :)

xx


----------



## navarababe

Hey Ash, Glad bubs is doing alot better, you'll get there hun dont worry. Hope u get home soon :hugs: Come on Amelia, get latching on so mummy can get home :happydance:


----------



## natasja32

navarababe said:


> ohhhh my natasja whats ur reason hun :happydance:

Did a test yesterday..can see a line there...just very light. Not sure if its an evap tho.....Stupid tests!:hissy:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations to all you new april mums! x


----------



## navarababe

oh my god natasja, congrats if its a :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## natasja32

navarababe said:


> oh my god natasja, congrats if its a :bfp: :happydance:

I have another test which i will do friday.....well im going to try and not use it before then:blush: I have the heavy tingly boobies going to....never had that when AF was coming. When i got pregnant with all three my boys,my boobies were one of my first signs....:shrug:


----------



## danapeter36

Hiya Girlies
Still no baby for me!!!
Cramps all day, having sex like rabbits and nothing so far!!! 
Had mil over this pm was lovely, she's very sad, been emailing the Samaritans coz she misses her partner John so much. I've made her promise to let me take care of her, so she'll be coming over to stay soon.
I am sooooooooo fed up, wont get my induction date until Wednesday...a long wait till then or so it feels like! Got hosp tomorrow but they wont tell me anything I am going about the protein in my wee wee!!!

Natasja, wow honey, I hope that if you want to be, you are pregnant!!!
Lana, how are you babe? So lovely you've been out with Brooke!
Ash, so proud of you babe!!!
Sammie- how dare you go before me lol.

Love you all...latest I will be induced is 1st May so wish me luck something happens! I don't wanna be a May Mummy!


----------



## danapeter36

Oh Mel, I will keep you company babes xxx


----------



## natasja32

Is chat not working?? Or is it just me....:blush:


----------



## danapeter36

Heya babes.
I am on another computer so I cant go on chat!!! I miss you!!! Lol.
How you doing hun? xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Hiya girls,

WOW Natasja, I don't think i can wait until Friday to find out about your :bfp: the wait must be killing you. I hope you get the result you want..... and Hope you feel better soon X

I saw a thread in gen chat yesterday that says that chat is offline temporarily.


----------



## natasja32

lyndsey3010 said:


> Hiya girls,
> 
> WOW Natasja, I don't think i can wait until Friday to find out about your :bfp: the wait must be killing you. I hope you get the result you want..... and Hope you feel better soon X
> 
> I saw a thread in gen chat yesterday that says that chat is offline temporarily.

I dont knw if i cant wait till friday either...going to try.Hubby didnt want to get me the test as i become a POAS addict.:rofl: I am awfull have not patience and the other test i have is already calling me.:blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

natasja32 said:


> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls,
> 
> WOW Natasja, I don't think i can wait until Friday to find out about your :bfp: the wait must be killing you. I hope you get the result you want..... and Hope you feel better soon X
> 
> I saw a thread in gen chat yesterday that says that chat is offline temporarily.
> 
> I dont knw if i cant wait till friday either...going to try.Hubby didnt want to get me the test as i become a POAS addict.:rofl: I am awfull have not patience and the other test i have is already calling me.:blush:Click to expand...

what do you want it to be hun?? :hugs:


----------



## natasja32

HannahGraceee said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsey3010 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls,
> 
> WOW Natasja, I don't think i can wait until Friday to find out about your :bfp: the wait must be killing you. I hope you get the result you want..... and Hope you feel better soon X
> 
> I saw a thread in gen chat yesterday that says that chat is offline temporarily.
> 
> I dont knw if i cant wait till friday either...going to try.Hubby didnt want to get me the test as i become a POAS addict.:rofl: I am awfull have not patience and the other test i have is already calling me.:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> what do you want it to be hun?? :hugs:Click to expand...

Well we were planning to have another baby,maybe just not this soon. But i wasnt sure if i would have been ovulating since ive not had a period since having Bodhi. And got bit drunk,and had sex unprotected with hubby. Im in two minds at the moment,but im sure we will be happy if it turns out positive. But im already cr*pping myself,as im already petrified because of how we lost Bodhi.:hugs: OOO and goodluck for tomorrow hun!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> Yes I am so chuffed, everyone has been saying for months it would be a boy because of my bump but I just put it down to being old wives tayle and thought baby would be a girl as there are so many in my family and ohs so I was in shock for about 10 mins after they told me !!!!
> 
> I would of been happy either way but if id had to of choosen then it would of been a boy, he is so perfect. Ive put a picture in the thread that Hayley started.
> 
> He is beautiful, although I would say that lol xxxx
> 
> I hope you pop soon Melanie, its just the most amazing feeling when you realise your a mummy.

Babe seriously lucas is just adorable, what a gorgeous little face hehehe :cloud9: i am getting broodier and broodier as everyone has theres hehe x x 

Fingers crossed i wont have long, but hey he will come see me when he wants too :) until then i have just got to keep busy and positive, I am so glad your settling into life as a mummy so well x x


----------



## MelanieSweets

danapeter36 said:


> Oh Mel, I will keep you company babes xxx

Aww thanks sweetie :hugs:
We just have to try and think positive, and make most of time with our OH's as a couple rather than a family xx our bubbas will be here very soon :)


----------



## sam*~*louize

hi girls! shattered but got home at 3pm

Layla Louise name won :)

sore, had to have ventouse and episiotomy, she's beautiful though, will do pics soon x


----------



## mummy to be

sammielouize said:


> hi girls! shattered but got home at 3pm
> 
> Layla Louise name won :)
> 
> sore, had to have ventouse and episiotomy, she's beautiful though, will do pics soon x

That is what i am calling my baby hehehehe Layla Louise :) 
Hope you and buby are well.....


----------



## lyndsey3010

Beautiful name girls!! Glad your home Hun, hope you feel better soon. 

Mandy is your induction today? It's tomorrow already there right??!!


----------



## mummy to be

Yes today is the day :D eeeeeeeep scary!!!!! 
It is 5.51am Monday 20th here at the moment... so very early in the morning.... 
Allan has just left for work and i cant sleep having some pains... so i figured i would jump on here and say hello.... :) I can sleep later today if i need it. 

How are you babe?


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oooooh how exciting!!!!!! What time are you going to the hospital?

I'm ok, well and truly resigned myself to an induction. After my second sweep on friday I had some hope, but with every day that passes my hopes are dwindling!

How are inductions done there, is it the same as here? I've been told a pessary, then they leave you for 6 hours, check you again and give you another pessary if necessary. Can have a maximum of 4 pessaries apparently (dont know what happens if 4 doesnt work!!!) They break your waters when you are dilated enough and then its on the drip to get contractions pumping.

WOW Allan has an early start to the day, bless him


----------



## mummy to be

Yes same thing happens here.. i get my sweep and pessary (gel) thingy done this arvo.... But they will let me go home.. which is great.... It is only a very small hospital and they have said rather than have me sitting in the hospital waiting around i can go home and relax and come back in when things start rolling which i am VERY happy about :) 

My appointment is at 3.15pm my time.. I think Hannah said that it is about 7 or 8 am your time.... so Hannah and i should be induced at about the same time we think :) So that should be good :) 

Yes poor Allan.. he had to start work this early cause he is coming to the hospital with me this arvo.... so yeah... but he normally starts about 6am anyways... hehehe yes he is a good boy... 

What are they going to do with you?? are you getting another sweep or???


----------



## lyndsey3010

Wow thats so great that you can come home. The bit that I am not looking forward to the most is the hanging around and waiting. I have been told I have to stay in the whole time but if I am not in established labour, I think Rick can only stay with me during visiting hours which will suck.

I thought about calling the midwife today and at least asking for an examination so they can tell me if anything has changed since my last sweep, but I decided that I would be so disappointed if there was no change that I would rather not now. I was so down in the basement on Thursday after my first unsuccessful sweep that I don't think I have the energy to pick myself up again. What will be will be I guess and if its an induction, then so be it. OH if off tomorrow so we only have tomorrow to get through and then hopefully we will get to meet our baby on tuesday. not the birth experience I imagined but I guess this is why midwives always tell you to keep an open mind when it comes to your birth plan. (Just wish i had listened months ago rather than getting my heart set on a water birth which clearly isn't going to happen!!)

I'm sooooooo excited for you. Plus you can update us when you are sent home inbetween!!


----------



## mummy to be

Yes that is the part i was not looking forward to is the waiting.... 
Of course i will keep you all updated as the time goes on.... I will be at home.. waiting and waiting and hopefully not waiting for much longer lol...... 
I want my girl with me already lol..... 

How are you feeling now but huni? Do you feel like anything is happening? Yes i know what you mean about wanting to know but not wanting to be disappointed.... I am the same... That is why i am excited about this arvo but kinda scared and nervous as well.... :(


----------



## sarah_george

Good luck with your inductions ladies! ive got my first sweep tomorrow which i'm sooo hoping does something, I will be out of my mind if i have to go another 2 and 1/2 weeks i think you ladies deserve medals xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

looking forward to tomorrow!!!

congrats to the new mummies

and good luck for tomorrow ladies

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

I am so scared!!!


----------



## sarah_george

You will be fine hun, just think you will be back in about 48 hours with your gorgeous bundle and hopefully lots of photos to share :) just try and forget about the bit inbetween for now, if all else fails you can always have an epidural and go to sleep :lol: xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Definitely not anything happening naturally my end........

Good luck with your sweep Sarah, hope it kick starts something for you.

Han and Mandy - I am going to be feeling exactly the same way tomorrow, (scared/nervous/excited) I feel for you i really do. I think there is a lot to be said for going in to labour naturally so you are caught out by surprise and don't have time to worry about it. 

I didn't sleep last night, was awake til 4am, I bet its only going to get worse the closer induction gets.

Are you all packed and ready?

Big hugs to you both, I'll be thinking of you
XX


----------



## sarah_george

Thanks hun, I just want my baby out now cos i cant stop thinking the longer he's in there he's just getting bigger and bigger! sure i'm not the only one thinking that, am also going to see if i can have some reflexology again tomorrow if she can fit me in :)
Lyndsey - you thought about trying anything like that? if your up until 4am worrying it could just be you need to relax to get labour started? its certainly a nice experience even if it doesnt work xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

7 hours and 20 mins :o

yep bag is packed, me and marc are gonna go though the check last again tomo morning just incase :):lol:

im a bit less scared atm, i have face mask on atm, but still nervous!! :( lol im sure ill be ok


----------



## mummy to be

ummm yes we are all packed here as well. Bags have been in the car now for a while... just gotta get the last minute things like camera, pillows, snacks... things like that :) 

How is everyone feeling?? 

Hannah we will be fine.... eeeep scary but.. do you think you will be able to sleep well tonight?? i didnt sleep much last night... but i still got all day today to try and keep myself occupied :cry: 

Lyndsey - awww i hope something happens for you soon babe... 

Sarah - Good Luck with your sweep tomorrow... will be thinking about you!! If i am not in labour lol... no seriously Good luck :)


----------



## chel27

hey hanny babes...massive :hug: and lots of luck for tomorrow :happydance: im sooooo excited, cant wait to see pictures of your LO. you will be fine babes!!! please dont forget to let me know how its all going....loves ya loads hun xxx


----------



## pink_cabbage

MASSIVE hugs to Hannah and Mandy for tomorrow :D

Have you both shaved your legs?! Hehe!


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> Have you both shaved your legs?! Hehe!


legs???? :rofl: what about the hairy muff :rofl::rofl::blush:


----------



## mummy to be

hahahha ummmm no lol... might do that now actually lol..... eeeep i didnt think about that lol 
arrrrrrrr scary lol... might get Allan to ummmm tidy down there as well before we head off lol... just in case :D 
thank god you said something lol


----------



## mummy to be

chel27 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Have you both shaved your legs?! Hehe!
> 
> 
> legs???? :rofl: what about the hairy muff :rofl::rofl::blush:Click to expand...

hehehhe that is what i just thought about lol


----------



## pink_cabbage

mummy to be said:


> thank god you said something lol

LOL - If there's one thing you can rely on us all for it's for the random things! Forget the fact you're having a baby - all us lot remember is if you've shaved "down there" :rofl:


----------



## pink_cabbage

S*** me... when did it end up being only 4 days 'til my due date?!?! 

Not that due dates seem to be counting for much this month... lol


----------



## chel27

pink_cabbage said:


> S*** me... when did it end up being only 4 days 'til my due date?!?!
> 
> Not that due dates seem to be counting for much this month... lol

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

wow not long now for you... and yes it does seem that way with due dates meaning pretty much nothing this month... has anyone popped on their due date yet or????


----------



## mummy to be

Hey Chel how are you huni?? How is Amy???? Awwww she is 50 days old now.... that is amazing!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

chel27 said:


> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Have you both shaved your legs?! Hehe!
> 
> 
> legs???? :rofl: what about the hairy muff :rofl::rofl::blush:Click to expand...

alll done :) and muff :) ;) :lol:

ok... im up in 5 hours! wish me luck girls... ill be on in the morning just as a last check up on my list :rofl: LOVE YOU ALL DONT FORGET ABOUT ME! :)


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_cabbage said:
> 
> 
> Have you both shaved your legs?! Hehe!
> 
> 
> legs???? :rofl: what about the hairy muff :rofl::rofl::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> alll done :) and muff :) ;) :lol:
> 
> ok... im up in 5 hours! wish me luck girls... ill be on in the morning just as a last check up on my list :rofl: LOVE YOU ALL DONT FORGET ABOUT ME! :)Click to expand...

dont forget bout me!!! :rofl: i want breaking news every 15 minutes :rofl: hope you got my number wrote down xx good luck babes!!! soooooooooo exciting xxx loves ya xx


----------



## mummy to be

Night Hannah!!!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!!! I will text you after i get my sweep and gel and see how you are!!!!! 
-xox-


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> Hey Chel how are you huni?? How is Amy???? Awwww she is 50 days old now.... that is amazing!!!

im good thanks hun...hows you? amy is great :happydance: shes getting so big now and i cant believe shes 7 weeks :happydance:

loads of luck for your induction tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks babe.. my induction is this afternoon which is scary lol.... 
I cant wait to see updated pics of Amy... i bet she is a little cutie!!!!


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> Thanks babe.. my induction is this afternoon which is scary lol....
> I cant wait to see updated pics of Amy... i bet she is a little cutie!!!!

woooo i shall be thinking of you today hun...:happydance: how exciting xx there is pictures of amy i done last week in the photo gallery  she sure is cute :happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

thanks :) hehehe yes i will have to check it out :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone. Athena just scared the SHIT out of me and her dad. She threw up and she was like choking on it I was so scared luckily dad new just what to do as he got to her first. I am not going to be able to sleep now...


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hi: Girls :) just about to get ready... i actually feel phyisically sick at the moment :sick:.. im sure ill be ok tho all im really scared about is getting my minnie out, but after ive done that for the first time im sure ill be ok.. ill update all the time i bet, stupid pointless things like 

"Ive just had a sandwhich :smug:" :rofl: 

LOVE YOU ALL!! x 

*Chel - txt me a little message when you get this to make sure i have your right number*


----------



## Nibblenic

Good luck hun
Cant wait to hear that youve had her :D


----------



## lyndsey3010

Good luck Hun. And don't worry about minnie! X


----------



## Pixie

Good luck hun - am sooooooo excited for you!! xx


----------



## jenny_wren

exciting day!!!!!!!!!!
loads of bubbies a coming!!

:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## lyndsey3010

kellysays2u said:


> Hey everyone. Athena just scared the SHIT out of me and her dad. She threw up and she was like choking on it I was so scared luckily dad new just what to do as he got to her first. I am not going to be able to sleep now...

Oh my god that sounds awful. Hope Athena is ok and your nerves aren't too whacked. Big hugs. X


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies.. i am back at home now.... 
Wholey shit.... had my sweep and it HURTS!!!!!! i didnt like it at ALL!!!!!!! 
But i am 2cms dialated already which is great and i have been booked in for induction (breaking my waters) at 8am Friday 24th. So yeah... either way within 5 days i am going to be a mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeep how scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fingers crossed something happens with this sweep and i will be on my way back in to the hospital tonight........ 
How is everyone?


----------



## lyndsey3010

Fab news mandy!! Come on mr sweep do your thing! 2cm is great, at least sweep has a chance to work. My first one hurt like hell as my cervix was shut and behind babies head. The 2nd one wasn't nearly as bad so don't be put off asking for another. Honestly, no 2 was FINE.
Glad your home, keeping it all crossed. 
X


----------



## mummy to be

heheheheh thanks Lyndsey :) I really hope that something happens asap!!! I couldnt bear another one :( But like you said maybe the next one will not hurt as much.. they say that if anything will happen it will happen within 3 days... so that takes me to Thursday.... so yeah..... something is bound to happen soon i guess lol... 
How are you feeling now???


----------



## lyndsey3010

This is hopefully my last babyless day! So far today definitely more excited than nervous. I'm sure when tonight comes and I can't sleep that the nerves will have taken over!!

I also temporarily deactivated my facebook as I was fed up with smart arse comments and annoying questions. This morning I'm getting all the "your not on fb anymore, is everything ok" texts!!!! Honestly, you can't win!! Can't people just get that I want some peace!!


----------



## mummy to be

hahahahahhaa i am the same lol... if it is not texts and or phone calls it is myspace or facebook :( *cry cry cry lol*


----------



## MelanieSweets

helloey ladies xx 

Good luck Han, i am a bit late on that bt fingers crossed she will be ok xx 

Ouchies Mandy/Lyndsey the sweep sounds so scarey, I ave midwife coming around to do one for me tomorrow but I am scurred :cry: xx 

Do you feel like anything is happening Mandy?? 

Wow lyndsey your last childless day you must be sooooo excited xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nibblenic

Hey ladies

Now offically scared to DEATH!
:hissy::cry::hissy::cry::hissy::cry:

Feel a little better for know te midwife i always see and like, will be in the hospital on thursday and said she'll at least pop in a nd see me

I know what you mean about facebook and txts etc. :hissy::hissy:
Im not even OVER DUE! lol

3rd sweep this afternoon, not really looking forward to it, im very sore down there feel like ive been booted for days on end!

Went to aquanatal this morning, hoping bouncing round the pool helps tied everything else i tell ya

:hug::hug::hug:
For the april ladies, weve gotta all be getting there now


----------



## mellllly

Congrats mummi2b and sammielouize!!

I hope all gies well today Han!
Mandy - I hope the sweep works
:dust: to all overdue and still waiting!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

hi girls,
im at the hospital at the moment had this little string thing :l that relises stuff every so often lol been on a long walk and had two lunches lol no pains or anything yet x x x


----------



## navarababe

awww good luck hannah hun


----------



## danapeter36

Hi Girlies

I am getting my stretch and sweep on Wed, and my induction date which should be some time at the end of this week...so at least I now have hope! Still gotloads protin in my wee tho xxx


----------



## navarababe

awww dana hun, least thats a bit of hope for you. :hugs: hope she makes a arrival before then tho. 

Thats brooke one week old, i cant believe where time goes lol.


----------



## danapeter36

haha bless her!!!
i know, time flies...well not for me, its dragging majorly, my bump grows and grows and hurts so much lol.
labour dust pls ladies, coz everyone else is at least having pains and me, nothing lol x


----------



## mellllly

aw dana :hug:

lots of dust hun 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## navarababe

lots of :dust: for u hun xx


----------



## danapeter36

Thanks girlies!!!
I am awaiting texts from Han coz I will have to be induced and I wanna know what its like hehe xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

To all you overdue mummies :dust::dust:
:dust::dust:

Time is a dragging, i went out shopping today i am not sitting around waiting for this little mite to come!! fingers crossed Dana we will both have our babies by end of the week then :happydance::happydance:

Awww all your bubbas are growing and settling in !!! 

hugs to all you new mummies x


----------



## chel27

WOW its quiet on here :happydance: anyone heard anything from hanny lately? i txt her earlier but havnt heard since...anyone else?
have just come back from taking amy to feed the ducks....going to have a chinese for dinner 

whats everyone up to?


----------



## jenny_wren

not heard a thing
:hissy:
got a missed call from a 
witheld number but dont think
it was her .. someone else 
would have got a call too!!

i want her bubby to hurry
up selfish bugger LOL

:rofl::blush:

xxx​


----------



## chel27

jenny_wren said:


> not heard a thing
> :hissy:
> got a missed call from a
> witheld number but dont think
> it was her .. someone else
> would have got a call too!!
> 
> i want her bubby to hurry
> up selfish bugger LOL
> 
> :rofl::blush:
> 
> xxx​

its frustrating isnt it :rofl: and knowing our bloody luck we will get a call/txt in the middle of the night when we have just gone back to sleep after feeding LO's :rofl: that would be hanny for ya :rofl:


i wonder how shes getting on though, i did txt her earlier and she said nothing is happening then i txt her bout half hour ago and theres been no reply...sooooooooooo maybe its happening 

hows you and emily hun?


----------



## natasja32

Hi girls...how are you all today??:blush:


----------



## chel27

natasja32 said:


> Hi girls...how are you all today??:blush:

hey honey we all good...hows you?


----------



## natasja32

chel27 said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls...how are you all today??:blush:
> 
> hey honey we all good...hows you?Click to expand...

Im ok thanks....Just bit confused. Did a test two days ago. Its says read results in 3 min,but disregard results after 10 min. My line on test is very light but still there. The confusing thing is that im not sure if its positive or not. Not sure if its an evap....Line only appeared after 3 min but under the 10.:dohh: Ive posted a pic of it in the pregnancy gallery and have mixed responses. I posted a inverted pic too,but dont quit understand those either. Im so frustrated!:hissy::rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

:wave: Hi everyone!

Its my last babyless evening :wohoo: My house is spotless, bags packed, extra vases bought in anticipation of flowers (!!!), dogs bags are packed, he's off to my parents for a holiday, I'm bathed, shaved, toe nails painted (thanks to OH) I think its safe to say, I'm ready!!!

:dust: to Dana and Nibblenic and Mel and everyone else still waiting. And come on Han, for someone with a million text buddies you are doing a crap job at keeping us updated :rofl:


----------



## lyndsey3010

natasja32 said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls...how are you all today??:blush:
> 
> hey honey we all good...hows you?Click to expand...
> 
> Im ok thanks....Just bit confused. Did a test two days ago. Its says read results in 3 min,but disregard results after 10 min. My line on test is very light but still there. The confusing thing is that im not sure if its positive or not. Not sure if its an evap....Line only appeared after 3 min but under the 10.:dohh: Ive posted a pic of it in the pregnancy gallery and have mixed responses. I posted a inverted pic too,but dont quit understand those either. Im so frustrated!:hissy::rofl:Click to expand...

Try one of those digital ones, might give you a more accurate answer........ Keeping everything crossed for you
X


----------



## Nibblenic

Good Luck!!!!

THANK YOU

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

And some

:dust: just to top it off


----------



## chel27

natasja32 said:


> Im ok thanks....Just bit confused. Did a test two days ago. Its says read results in 3 min,but disregard results after 10 min. My line on test is very light but still there. The confusing thing is that im not sure if its positive or not. Not sure if its an evap....Line only appeared after 3 min but under the 10.:dohh: Ive posted a pic of it in the pregnancy gallery and have mixed responses. I posted a inverted pic too,but dont quit understand those either. Im so frustrated!:hissy::rofl:

awww hun i hope you get the answer you want xx


----------



## natasja32

Is chat still not working?? xx


----------



## mummy to be

awwwww lyndsey...... enjoy your last babyless evening!!!!! What have you got planned???? So when do you go in? Who do you have to update us all??? 

Natasja - awwww hopefully you will have the results that you want..... what do you want???? 

Chel - i am sooo jealous that you got to eat chinese.. there is no where in this tiny little for saken town to get chinese!!!!! :( I really want some now :( lol 

Melly - how are you???

How is everyone else???


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello,

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow Lyndsey :hugs::hugs:and your soooooo organised although i would be the same if I had a bit of prep time xx 

Mandy i hope something happens for you soon, god i wish i knew what was happening with Han, i am desperado to know what 'flavour' she is having :happydance: anyhow 
off to sleeps now xxx 

:sleep::sleep:


----------



## Suze

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck Lyndsey! You're a girl after my own heart with your organisation!! Love the vases and toe nails being done :rofl: Look forward to hearing your news x


----------



## hayley x

Good Luck Lyndsey for tomorro, will be thinking of you. Will pop on at some point to check for updates :D

Cant beleive tomorro is alex's funeral, God knows what im going to do after the funeral as Ive been going to see him then suddenly I wont be able to, I think thats when its really going to hit me that Ive lost my precious little boy :(

Hope everyones ok, sorry for dampening your excitement with my business. Still no news from hannah...??

xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

We will be thinking of you Hayley hun xxx :hugs:
big day tomorrow so hope it goes well for you x x x 

we are here if you need us x 

Dont know progress on han but cant wait to find out xx


----------



## hayley x

I hope we make Alex proud on his special day :)

Im sooooo excited to know if its a boy or girl....im going with boy, but I hope girl cuz I think Hannah would 'secretly' like a girl??

xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

I have no doubt of course u will make him proud huns xx 
I think she is having a boy but yeh your right she really wants a girl so i hope she is happy with what she gets hehehe xx :happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

MelanieSweets said:


> Mandy i hope something happens for you soon, anyhow
> off to sleeps now xxx
> 
> :sleep::sleep:

heheh thanks... yes me too... but i am not getting my hopes up anytime soon lol... :) 
Hope you have a good nights sleep
-xox-


----------



## Janisdkh

hayley x said:


> Good Luck Lyndsey for tomorro, will be thinking of you. Will pop on at some point to check for updates :D
> 
> Cant beleive tomorro is alex's funeral, God knows what im going to do after the funeral as Ive been going to see him then suddenly I wont be able to, I think thats when its really going to hit me that Ive lost my precious little boy :(
> 
> Hope everyones ok, sorry for dampening your excitement with my business. Still no news from hannah...??
> 
> xxx

Hun your not dampening any ones excitement. You are loved and so is Alex. You both are apart of all of us and always will be. Big big hugs to you sweetie.


----------



## Janisdkh

Hiyas :D :D Hopefully everyone is well. Enjoying your little ones or the ones who are still preggy like me I hope we go into labor soon! Well not much going on with me lately but walking. I am due on Saturday. Had sex today,and finally ate eggplant parmigiana to induce my labor. I just finished eating it 5 mins ago and now I guess I wait. I hope it works. Took some 3 hours to 48 hours to go into labor. Even being 2 weeks early :)


----------



## mummy to be

Janisdkh said:


> Hun your not dampening any ones excitement. *You are loved and so is Alex. You both are apart of all of us and always will be.* Big big hugs to you sweetie.

I completely second what you say here... Hayley we will always love you, hubby and Alex and you guys will always be apart of all of our lives and we love you for that!!!!!!!!!!!!! We wouldnt have it any other way...... 

Allan and I will be thinking of you and light candles around the house for you tonight and tomorrow.... 

-xox-


----------



## lyndsey3010

Good morning girls! 

Well I managed about 3 hours sleep, better than I anticipated. Thank you so much to eveyone for your messages, I love this place and everyone on it. I'll keep you posted throughout the day on here, hoping my iPhone doesn't let me down with the Internet!!

Hayley darling alex is already so very proud of you and Richard and your day is going to be perfect. You are so brave and if a harsh reality sets in after saying your final goodbye, we are ALL here for you. Bless you for being worried about our excitement, absolutely not the case. For me personally, you're an inspiration. I'm actually honoured to be hopefully welcoming my little one as you say goodbye to yours. You and alex will be giving me the strength to get thru tomorrow I know that. 

Lots of love to you all, esp hayley, and :dust: to everyone still waiting
X


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello ladies, 

Omg this is the earliest i have been awake for a while not sure whats wrong with me, my mind was tick tocking away in bed, and i got upto gorgeous sunshine, Hayley you will be pleased to know its going to be the hottest day so far Alex will be sunbathing up there hun xx :hugs: 

Lyndsey i hope it wont be to hot while your being induced xx for Han having so many text buddies we havent heard much have we lol :rofl::rofl:

Who is left in here its so empty i feel like i am one of the last ... :(


----------



## lyndsey3010

Han I see you. Update us!!!!!! X


----------



## HannahGraceee

hi girls 
i havent been txting much cos you cant have your phones on in the ward :(.....

having a bloodyy show no paiins nothing 

been here for just under 24 hours every one is in labour i can hear them lol 

good luck today hayley you and richard are in my thoughts x x x 
btw... you know me to well about sercertly wanting a girl :)

im having breckfast at 7.30 i think then getting montiored then examend if im ready im having my waters broken if not having some gel and then montiored for a hour xxx

marc should be here at 9 cant wait i miss him


----------



## HannahGraceee

good luck today lyndsey :hugs:


----------



## lyndsey3010

Good luck Hun. Hope you aren't waiting too much longer.... We could still have bday twins although I just called my hospital and have to call back, they can't guarantee me a bed yet. Typical. 

Big huggles. 
X


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> good luck today lyndsey :hugs:

Thank you sweets. Right back at ya! X


----------



## MelanieSweets

awwww bless you han, you must be desperado to get bubba out and meet him/her :) xx 

atleast marc will be with you soon xx your baby really wants to stay put doesnt it hehe x x wooooo you and lydnsey are going to have baby twins :happydance: hopefully xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i dont mind itt here i like spending the day with marc and to be honest can see a change in him already like hes grown up in a day lol x x x im so happy with him right now x xx xxxx


----------



## sarah_george

Good luck For today lynsey, will be looking for your update!!

Hannah, good luck to you too! you will get your baby today and it will be all worth it x

Hayley will be thinking of you, looks like the sun has come out for you! stay strong hun good luck xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

HannahGraceee said:


> i dont mind itt here i like spending the day with marc and to be honest can see a change in him already like hes grown up in a day lol x x x im so happy with him right now x xx xxxx

Thats soooooooooo good. Happy for you hun and keep it up Marc
XX


----------



## MelanieSweets

HannahGraceee said:


> i dont mind itt here i like spending the day with marc and to be honest can see a change in him already like hes grown up in a day lol x x x im so happy with him right now x xx xxxx


Awww thats great, i am glad he is by your side and supporting you and to be back at 9am well that says it all x x x you wait when bubba pops out it will only get better for you two xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:) marcs running 15 mins behind but oh well whats 15 mins x cant belive how much i love him lol


----------



## mama2b

Can't believe you girls still waiting ! 

I honestly thought id of logged on today and babies would be here !

Good Luck and I hope they put an appearance in soon.

Enjoy the time you've got left resting because it will be weeks before you get chance to again !!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies :) 
How is everyone??? 
Ohhhh Hannah.... i was wondering what was happening!!! Hope Marc turns up asap and that your little bubby decides that "she" hehehe wants to make a appearance lol....


----------



## HannahGraceee

hi girls havent been examend yet hopefull they say im10cm LOL


----------



## Nibblenic

Hahaha maybe hunny!


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girlies how u all doin...fingers crossed for hannah and lyndsey!!!! xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

OMG girls where are you babies? had to come on to find ou and seee them and they still won't come out for you. *sammie kisses Layla and says thanks sweety!!!* hehe. updated with pics in main section, but lot's to do. Im sore, don't want to go to toilet lol cos itll hurt, damn stitches and ventouse :( 

Thinking of ya alll !!


----------



## MelanieSweets

hey jackie, juliette and everyone else who is online how ru all? , just got back from having sweep and am walking like john wayne :rofl: :rofl: 

I have another sweep on friday ...then if not go in for my induction monday 27th eeek! worst thing is i wont get to go to maternity hospital if i am induced ... :hissy: but hey atleast i know i will prob have my baby by 28th latest :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mellllly

Hayley - I am thinking of you today, Alex is going to be soo porud of his mummy and daddy for today, Its a lovely day where I am - I hope it is where you are too! I will be lighting a candle this evening for him xx

Hannah - I got all excited this morning when I turned on my computer in hope that the baby is here. I am glad Marc is there for you, Good luck and I hope bubs is here soon! xx

Sammie - I feel for you, The stitches/soreness/swelling gets better soon honestly. Try taking a jug of warm water with you to the toilet and pour it down afterwards, such a relief. I wanted to cry soo much when I went to the toilet but I am feeling much better now! xx

Lyndsey - Good luck for today, I hope you have your baby in your arms soon xx

Mel - I hope the sweep works for you hun xx

Mandy - Me and Sophie are very good thank you very much, I hope you are ok and not too uncomfortable xx

:hug: to all gorgeous april mummies (and babies) everyone and lots of :dust: being sent to all who need it xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

im 3cm :wohoo:

going over to delevary and having my wters broken, weird that ive had no pains


----------



## jenny_wren

they'll come!!

good luck hannah!!!
about time bubs
showed its face!!!

xxx​


----------



## MelanieSweets

HannahGraceee said:


> im 3cm :wohoo:
> 
> going over to delevary and having my wters broken, weird that ive had no pains

wooohooooooooooooooooooo :happydance::happydance:
good luck babe x


----------



## Nibblenic

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance:

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## lyndsey3010

Induction is boring!!!! On ctg, had pessary thing in about half an hour ago. Now more waiting. 

Go Han :wohoo:
X


----------



## HannahGraceee

did you have this thing that has a string cming out??


----------



## lyndsey3010

Yes!! I am dangling away now!! They told me it's new and supposedly better than the other stuff. Yours obviously worked! X


----------



## Nibblenic

My god today is DRAGGIN!!!!!

And i think tomorrows only gonna be worse!


----------



## penguin77

Good luck hannah and lyndsay....hope bubs appear soon for you both :hug::hug:

xxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good luck girls!!!!

Cant wait to hear that youve both had your LO's!!!

:hug:


----------



## jenny_wren

emily is now insured LOL
:happydance::happydance:

nhs suck for tooo much
to use for a baby!!

:blush::rofl:
xx​


----------



## codex

Hey Everyone...just letting you all know I had my baby girl on April 15th. A healthy 7 lbs 2 oz


----------



## danapeter36

Girlies
Sending you all love, still no baby for me yet, got my sweep tomorrow loads of pains but nothing happening lol. Get my induction date tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Congrats Codex!!!
Damn I am lagging behind lol xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

danapeter36 said:


> Girlies
> Sending you all love, still no baby for me yet, got my sweep tomorrow loads of pains but nothing happening lol. Get my induction date tomorrow :) xxx

Thats good babes, really hope sweep goes well for you :hugs: mine wasnt as bad as thought and have had quite a few twinges, got 2nd one booked in for Friday :happydance: xx 

Congrats Codex yeaaaay! x


----------



## kellysays2u

Congrats to codex and pink cabbage!!!

Hannah your little one will be out before you know it! Trust me the pains will come and if not the doctors will make them come... But it sure does seem like you have a stubborn little one. I so cant wait to see pictures I was sad getting on this morning and not having baby hannah pictures to look at lol. Good to hear marc is being good to and changing. 

Lyndsey start getting that little one out lol maybe you and hannah will have your bubs on the same day!

How is everyone else doing? Still trying to get those babies out I hope. I honestly think what worked for me was being really lazy for a week and then going on a hugely long walk with friends that I hadnt seen in forever. I hope all your labors go well and you all get perfect LOs. 

Oh and my god is Athena perfect... Shes turned into a little angel overnight.


----------



## BigDan1

hey ladies its Ashleigh 

still in hosital, Amelia still wont latch on so we are now bottle feeding her my expressed breast milk.. she is having feeds every 3 hours so im feeling a bit like a dairy farm :rofl:
She now weighs 8lb 11oz so she has put on 8oz in 24 hours.

I really cant wait to get home n tell u ladies my full birth story.. i have been through the wars n in 7 hours time ive been here a week!!

One look at my beautiful daughter n she is worth it all :cloud9:

Come on hanny n lynds the final 8th april babies :happydance:

i hope ur all okay.. keep smiling

xxx


----------



## danapeter36

Lol still waiting...feels like I will be till Xmas...lol


----------



## chel27

hi girls :happydance: wow so much has happened whilst i have been out today!!!

congrats to beccy and codex on their LOs :happydance:

come on hanny get that baby (girl) out :rofl:

hey ashy hows you hun? hurry up and get out of hospital...we miss you :happydance:

lyndsey good luck on your induction babes

hayley i have been thinking about you today...hope everything went well with gorgeous lil alex's funeral, glad he is now at rest xx

how is everyone else?


----------



## PuffinMuffin

Still waiting!! I think i'm going to burst my birth ball if I bounce any higher!!


----------



## kellysays2u

Chel I cant find the april mummies thread in postnatal... where is it lol? 

How is everyone? Still looking for updates on hanny and lyndsey everytime I get on. I want some bubbas tomorow lol. 

All other mommies that are still waiting I am giving you massive amounts of labour dusts and wishes. But the overdue mommies get the most!


----------



## mummy to be

hello everyone.... Congrats to Codex and Pink Cabbage!!!! I am very jealous... 
I am thinking of you Hayley!!!! -xox- 
Lyndsey - hope your well... 
AShy - great to hear that you baby girl is doing well. cant wait for you to get out of hospital and come back on here.... :) 

How is everyone else...???????????????????

Me - still no major pains from sweep 2 nights ago.... had my show but that is all so far..... Looks like water are going to be broken on Friday... i think Layla is very comfy in there..... I dont blame her it is getting very cold here :(


----------



## kellysays2u

Just wanted to let you all know I posted birth story! Its extremely long though... so be warned... plus its late here and I kept getting interupted writing it by Athena and it was all a fairly big blur to me... I dont even remember my step mom being there but apparently she was helping hold my legs while I pushed!!!! lol. 

Mandy i hope everything happens for you soon!!!! 

Ash I hope you get feeding established so you can come home soon... I wasnt able to get feeding established with Athena as she wouldnt latch on anymore after 48 hours... So I am now pumping breast milk for her and supplementing with formula so that she gets enough to eat. I hope you have a much better experience as I miss the bonding I had in those feeds in the first 48 hours.

Hannah lyndsey still thinking of you guys and sending fast labor and delivery dust your way!

Hayley I hope everything was wonderful with Alexs funeral. Wish I could have lit a candle for you today but we dont have any. :( Hope everything is going well for you hun!

To everyone else... LABOR DUST!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Pixie

Anyone heard any updates on hannahgracee?? xx


----------



## Pixie

Hiya, after posting yesterday about having my "clearout" I have woke up this morning to having lost some of my plug (sorry if TMI) it was about the size of a pound coin, not bloody or anything but each time I go to the loo I have lost a little bit more. I can also feel tummy tightening up, no pain or anything so could be braxton hicks. Also got lower back pains .....Don't want to get my hopes up though in case it turns out to be nothing tho xx


----------



## Nibblenic

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah starting induction today

Can tell my blood pressures still high though, but no swelling.
omg omg omg omg omg omg omg!

*breathes*

Its gonna be a long day!

No updates from hannahgrace? she must be in delivery by the looks of it :D

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sarah_george

Pixie said:


> Anyone heard any updates on hannahgracee?? xx

I text Dana this morning and she's not heard anything today yet, I think theres a good chance shes given birth by now though or at the very least very active labour! xx


----------



## Pixie

sarah_george said:


> Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Anyone heard any updates on hannahgracee?? xx
> 
> I text Dana this morning and she's not heard anything today yet, I think theres a good chance shes given birth by now though or at the very least very active labour! xxClick to expand...

:wohoo:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey girls wonder if hannah and lyndsey have had there bubz yet soooo excited lol!!!

Nibblenic- good luck for ur induction hun hope it goes quickly xxxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning Ladies, 

Well done to Lyndsey and baby Cooper she's had a little boy :happydance::happydance: 

Just waiting on Hannah now .... she must of had baby by now :) 

How is everyone this morning Jackie how are you getting on with your baby girlie ..... 

:hugs:


----------



## Nibblenic

My god hannah is gonna be upset that lynsey went in the day after her and had her baby before! Lol now that IS queue jumping LOL

CONGRATS to everyone, possibly even in advance! ad im going in 2 hours. 
Will try and keep u as updated as possible, but hannah is my text buddy and she seems to be otherwise engaged lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

Nibblenic said:


> My god hannah is gonna be upset that lynsey went in the day after her and had her baby before! Lol now that IS queue jumping LOL
> 
> CONGRATS to everyone, possibly even in advance! ad im going in 2 hours.
> Will try and keep u as updated as possible, but hannah is my text buddy and she seems to be otherwise engaged lol


Awww how exciting for you, if you need me too keep the rest of april people updated PM me your number and I will keep everyone informed of your progress xx 

Good luck for today huni xx :hugs:


----------



## chel27

hi girls i dont know if anyone has updated but hannah just txt me and she needs to go and have a c section xx sending her loads of love, the poor girls having a rough time xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> hi girls i dont know if anyone has updated but hannah just txt me and she needs to go and have a c section xx sending her loads of love, the poor girls having a rough time xx

Oh noooo poor thing, do you know why Chel? awww we're all thinking of you Han hun :hugs: xx 

How ru Chel ? xx


----------



## chel27

MelanieSweets said:


> chel27 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls i dont know if anyone has updated but hannah just txt me and she needs to go and have a c section xx sending her loads of love, the poor girls having a rough time xx
> 
> Oh noooo poor thing, do you know why Chel? awww we're all thinking of you Han hun :hugs: xx
> 
> How ru Chel ? xxClick to expand...

i know bless her, i dont know why i would assume its because nothing much happening as she beent here since monday and she did say earlier that natural birth gone down the drain as she had gas and air and epidural :rofl:

im good thanks hun...just a little tired :rofl: cant believe amy will be 2 months old on saturday :happydance:

hows you hun?


----------



## mummy to be

ohhh your kidding about hannah.... she is having a c-section???? wow..... poor girl... so who has and hasnt had their babies... how is lyndsey???


----------



## chel27

mummy to be said:


> ohhh your kidding about hannah.... she is having a c-section???? wow..... poor girl... so who has and hasnt had their babies... how is lyndsey???

yep going for c section...i really feel for her as shes been there since monday!!! she hasnt had it easy xx and lyndsey has had her baby xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

chel27 said:


> i know bless her, i dont know why i would assume its because nothing much happening as she beent here since monday and she did say earlier that natural birth gone down the drain as she had gas and air and epidural :rofl:
> 
> im good thanks hun...just a little tired :rofl: cant believe amy will be 2 months old on saturday :happydance:
> 
> hows you hun?

Awww she must be quite scared as i know she wanted to do it as natural as possible x awww bless you, 2months omg how quickly has it gone i bet she is growing fast too huh?? 

I am ok, just overdue and fed up, sweep number 2 friday then if no bubba induction Monday i will prob have to have a c section too knowing my luck !! x :hissy:


----------



## mummy to be

awwww Poor Hannah!!!!! Massive cuddles for her!!!!!!!!!! 
I hope that it will all go smoothly for her... I am thinking about her... 
I am not sure who to text now cause i was going to text Hannah and update her if something happens with me but she will still be in hospital... :(


----------



## MelanieSweets

mummy to be said:


> awwww Poor Hannah!!!!! Massive cuddles for her!!!!!!!!!!
> I hope that it will all go smoothly for her... I am thinking about her...
> I am not sure who to text now cause i was going to text Hannah and update her if something happens with me but she will still be in hospital... :(

Awww honey well i dont mind you texting me if you need a text buddy hon ... i have a feeling you will go before me but it could be any time for the both of us :happydance:
I have another sweep Friday but am being induced monday .... so just PM me your number if you want to babes xxx 

Awww your must be scared about Friday i would honey, I am dreading Monday and am hoping bubs will come before then as its sposed to hurt a bit i've heard :cry::cry:


----------



## chel27

i will be someones txt buddy if you want anyone :happydance: just PM me if either of you want a crazy txt buddy :rofl:


----------



## chel27

wow i cant believe dana is being induced today as well :happydance: wow maybe hannah and dana will give birth on the same day :rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

thanks ladies... i will pm you both now :) 

Yes i am scared shit less about Friday... tomorrow is my last day by myself... and i have no idea what to do.... there is nothing to do in this town which makes things worse.....


----------



## mummy to be

well ladies... i am off to bed... it is 11.30pm here and i am finally tired lol... 
Not idea what i am going to do tomorrow ... last day of being alone.... 

Have fun tonight and look forward to hearing what is happening with everyone tomorrow... 
night ladies :) 
-xox-


----------



## mz_jackie86

MelanieSweets said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well done to Lyndsey and baby Cooper she's had a little boy :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Just waiting on Hannah now .... she must of had baby by now :)
> 
> How is everyone this morning Jackie how are you getting on with your baby girlie .....
> 
> :hugs:


Gettin on ok hun she sleeps alot at the moment but i cant complain.....
How u feelin hun? x


----------



## MelanieSweets

mummy to be said:


> well ladies... i am off to bed... it is 11.30pm here and i am finally tired lol...
> Not idea what i am going to do tomorrow ... last day of being alone....
> 
> Have fun tonight and look forward to hearing what is happening with everyone tomorrow...
> night ladies :)
> -xox-

Night sweetie, I am also trying to push for induction for the weekend so we shall see what happens xx :o) xxx 

Thanks for your number chikadee x


----------



## MelanieSweets

mz_jackie86 said:


> Gettin on ok hun she sleeps alot at the moment but i cant complain.....
> How u feelin hun? x

Awww no way dont complain you should definatly be glad of the quiet xxx 

Bless her she has such big eyes :) x 

I am ok thanks, anxious though ... waiting for this baby to come out !! x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

woo congrats to lynds :happydance:

Poor Hanny wish I could give her a massive hug!


Well i got told this morning we would be going home.. still waiting!!! Amelia has put on another oz.. my little heffalump

Breast feeding just isnt happening.. Im going to try once a day to get her latched and continue having loads of skin to skin.

I am expressing 80ml every 3 hours for her but it is so time consuming.. good job i dont have much of a life:rofl:

cant believe as of 23.47 my princess is a week old:cloud9:

i hope ur all okay.. i think ur all so strong n awesome!!:hug::blush:

xxx


----------



## mellllly

Aww Mel - Bubs will be here soon!!


----------



## hayley x

Hey girls hope your all ok. shame to hear hannah has to have a c section, bless her she's been in hospital quite a while. Congratulations to Lyndsey on her baby boy :) :)

xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

woooo april mums are go! 
:happydance::happydance:

lol

congrats to lyndsey
still waiting to see what
hannah's had
shame she had to have 
a section .. poor girl
and YAY GO DANA

:happydance::happydance:

glad to hear everyones
ok and lo's are alright

you still in the hospital ash?

x​


----------



## mummy to be

Hannah has finally had her bubby!!!!!! 
Ava Grace born via c-section...... That is all i got on my text message... has anyone else got anymore info??? 
Hope bubby and mummy and daddy are all good and well.
-xox-


----------



## MelanieSweets

Yay well done Han !! Damn i thought she was going to have a boy!! and i thought lyndsey was having a girl :rofl: how wrong was I hehehe xx 

Hope everyones doing ok, Mandy I hope your enjoying your last day as a pregnant lady hehehe xxx I wont text to much as it costs loadsssssssss from my end hehe x 

Its 8.50 in the evening here, you must be so excited wooo, i am excited for you!! i am definatly going to be the last one now :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

awwww... that is ok.... :) 
Yes not really sure on what to do today lol... i am hoping that i might be able to get some more sleep in as well.... i feel exhausted already!!!!!!! 

Lol you wont be the last one babe!!!! Your already overdue :) Not long now... when are you being induced again?? Sorry really bad memory :(


----------



## sarah_george

I dont post as much as you lot in here but :nope: i'm gonna be here right till the end! reckon I may even make a May Mummy :cry: I even did a google search today for an overdue pregnancy ticker lol am sooo jeolous of all the babies being born, kinda feel left behind specially now the May mummys are popping too xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

mummy to be said:


> awwww... that is ok.... :)
> Yes not really sure on what to do today lol... i am hoping that i might be able to get some more sleep in as well.... i feel exhausted already!!!!!!!
> 
> Lol you wont be the last one babe!!!! Your already overdue :) Not long now... when are you being induced again?? Sorry really bad memory :(

Aww definatly have lots of naps today .... it will be worth it !!! x but also make sure everything is just how u want it for when baby comes home hehe x 

I will .... although i had sugar in my pee pee when i went for my sweep yest there going to check it again Friday so i could be in myself .... but my induction is booked for Monday .... wish it was earlier x


----------



## MelanieSweets

sarah_george said:


> I dont post as much as you lot in here but :nope: i'm gonna be here right till the end! reckon I may even make a May Mummy :cry: I even did a google search today for an overdue pregnancy ticker lol am sooo jeolous of all the babies being born, kinda feel left behind specially now the May mummys are popping too xxx

Babe i feel exactly the same as you ! we will just have to keep each other going !! infact you will prob pop before me this baby is hanging on in my tummy for dear life :rofl:
overdue tickers :rofl: so funny, did you find any i think i might need one lol x


----------



## mummy to be

awwwwww overdue tickers lol.... that is funny... 
Oh Mel your not that far behind me.. you might be induced on Friday we well with me :) fingers crossed... but for good reasons only not bad ones... 

Yes might check out Laylas room and make sure it is exactly how i want it lol.... I am not looking forward to spending a few nights in the hospital!!! They want me to stay for 3 or 4 nights!!!! Grrrr i want to be home asap!!! But wait and see i guess. How long do they want to keep you in for?


----------



## sarah_george

They are not gonna leave you too much longer your over a week already! I wont even get my induction date until next tues :cry: the midwife said my body is not ready for labour I felt like smacking her in the eye! didnt have much luck with the ticker defo gonna get another one cos mine will stop tomorrow, times going soo slow swear someone up there is having a laff! xx


----------



## mummy to be

awwww Sarah i was like that as i got closer and closer and now that i am overdue everyday seems to drag on like there is no tomorrow!!!! 
I have a feeling that today and tonight will take FOREVER for me!!!!!!


----------



## sarah_george

I just nipped over to the other thread in the Babies & Toddlers April Mums section - they really do all have babies and it is not a myth! all there avatars contain a picture of them and everything! there talking about night feeds and poo, i'm still stuck on rib ache and piles :cry:


----------



## sarah_george

OMG am having a moment, get a grip girl! Good luck for tomorrow Mummy to be xxx


----------



## navarababe

COngrats hannah hun :happydance:

Good luck mummy to be :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

thanks ladies.... aww Sarah... that will be you and I soon.... we cant stay pregnant forever lol.....


----------



## navarababe

i see dana is being induced aswell, everyone is going now, so u overdue ladies wont have long to go :dust:


----------



## mummy to be

ohhh yes... wow there might be a few babie born on the same day :)


----------



## navarababe

Aww that be nice if hannah and danas babies had same birthday, go dana :happydance:


----------



## sam*~*louize

HI girls, still finding no time to get on here and keep up to date! I don't know much so if anyone wants to do me a big update feel free!! 

Stitches - OMG pain!
Boobs today - OMG pain!
It's just crazy, I thought heartburn and braxton hicks were annoying lol! I wouldn't change t for the world but WOW!

I hope everyone's little ones are doing great, and your all smiling, and all you girls waiting are good too!


----------



## MelanieSweets

mummy to be said:


> awwwwww overdue tickers lol.... that is funny...
> Oh Mel your not that far behind me.. you might be induced on Friday we well with me :) fingers crossed... but for good reasons only not bad ones...
> 
> Yes might check out Laylas room and make sure it is exactly how i want it lol.... I am not looking forward to spending a few nights in the hospital!!! They want me to stay for 3 or 4 nights!!!! Grrrr i want to be home asap!!! But wait and see i guess. How long do they want to keep you in for?

3-4 nights arghhh your going to go crazy but if your breast feeding then they will prob help layla latch on so might be worth it ..... plus when you bring bubba home you will be ready and smiley and excited i cannot wait for that moment the time when you first bring them through the front door :cloud9: xx 

I guess it depends how long the birth is for me but I reckon overnight they kick you out pretty fast over here which is not such a good thing, but i can transfer to the maternity unit close by (which is where i would orginally have my baby if I were going natural ..dammit!) 

xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

sarah_george said:


> I just nipped over to the other thread in the Babies & Toddlers April Mums section - they really do all have babies and it is not a myth! all there avatars contain a picture of them and everything! there talking about night feeds and poo, i'm still stuck on rib ache and piles :cry:

Awwwww :hugs: dont look at the thread babe it will only make you feel worse, look at the peoples posts in 1st trimester that will make you feel a bit better :rofl: :rofl: i was so fed up earlier i went for a nap....woke up feeling like a new positive women :cloud9:


----------



## sarah_george

Comes in waves doesnt it! sometimes i'm quite chilled then someone will go and drop at 38 wks and i get really frustrated! just had a clary sage bath and had a good old go at the breast pump - ouchie! only an hour and a half till my due date, no ones given birth that i'm aware of on there due date yet :lol: xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

hehehe come on Sarah you could do it !!! how cool would that be!! i know i get upset when i see people being induced or having sweeps just 'because' .. its not fair that I am being made to wait until 42 weeks even though i can barely walk about :cry: 

I can understand if its medical but if its not its just frustrating, do you think the breast pump works? i spoke to a midwife on the phone today she was like sex sex sex lots of it like 3times in a night ..... i was like oh god ! told OH and he had the hugest grin on his face haha :rofl:


----------



## sarah_george

Well I had to laugh about that today cos ive been trying the sex sex sex thing but the only problem is now that my tuppeny bits are really sore and i havent even given birth yet! best have a break to recover lol! its great aye, I could give birth any minute and i got sore lady bits from that and sore nips from that bloomin breast pump! oh the joys! xxx


----------



## Janisdkh

Mel me too I am being made to wait till I am 11 days over due. And I have diabetes :'( Under control but ughhhhhhhhhh though part of me is happy I can hopefully go and have him on my own before my induction. Mine is the 4th for gel and 5th for induction :( I am moving the end of may around the 23rd - 29th.13 hours away to the country!~. Omg he's going to be tiny. I will be calling up my doctor and letting her know htough. Maybe she can induce me earlier. Though I still love the idea of going on my own. 14 days to try!


----------



## mummy to be

awwwwwww i hope that everyone is going well..... 
I am soooo not ready to be a mum yet.... god it is scary knowing that it is sooooooooooooooo close!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeep


----------



## Janisdkh

Ok thats it! Tomorrow I am walking a few miles!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummy to be

hahha i am thinking about doing that today in hope to bring her out tonight so i dont have to be induced tomorrow... :(


----------



## MelanieSweets

awww ladies we moan and moan dont we .... but really we should just enjoy this time before things get to hectic really xx 

i know sore lady parts but we're sposed to have sex :hissy::hissy: i dont get it!!! x x 

Also i swear if I get any fatter i wont get in the door ... lol lol x x x 

what time do you go into hospital Mandy ?? xx just so i know although i am sure you will message me your progress anyway :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

ohhh yes for sure :) 
I am not going into Friday 24th at 8am.. so fingers crossed i will have my waters broken a little bit after that..... 
Everyone keeps saying to me that... ohhh heaps of ladies go into natural labour the night before they are getting induced!!! Geebus that would be nice!!! But i doubt it will happen to me very very much!!!!!!!


----------



## sarah_george

Congratulations to Dana!!! Baby is here have updated other thread xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Hi girls!

I'm still in hospital, going home today. I am soooo in love with my little Cooperman, he's just perfect. Will show off some pics when I'm home. 

Congratulations to han and Dana and all other new mums and :dust: for those still waiting
X


----------



## sarah_george

Massive congratulations lynds! sure he is perfect its all over for you know :) cant wait to see some pics! hope your well. Home and recovered soon xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Well done lyndsey honey, it happened so quickly for you xx am so pleased xxx 

He sounds adorable, i really thought you were going to have a girl though so i do hope your pleased :hugs: xx 

Cant wait to see pictures. rest up luvey xx


----------



## mummy to be

hello everyone!!!! 
I am off to hospital first thing tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!! SCARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooo scared!!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

wooohoooo so exciting huni xxx :happydance:


----------



## mellllly

Hi Ladies, just to let you know I prob wont be on here much for the next few weeks.
Grahams brother died last night :cry: 

Congrats to Lyndsey, Dana and Hannah - FINALLY!!
Good luck everyone else having their babies I hope they dont keep you waiting too long, I will try and catch up when I can xx


----------



## jenny_wren

aw melly =[
im sorry hunny

:hugs:

xx​


----------



## Laura--x

I got a text off hannah this morning, not sure if anybody else has already let you know, saying that ava has had to be taken into special care :( not sure why thats all she said 

hope shes ok xx


----------



## wishes

Laura--x said:


> I got a text off hannah this morning, not sure if anybody else has already let you know, saying that ava has had to be taken into special care :( not sure why thats all she said
> 
> hope shes ok xx

Hope shes ok?... do let us know if you hear anything. :hugs:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey ladies.. 

hugs to Hanny.. I hope Ava is okay :hugs:
and hugs to melly too that is awful news :hugs:

.... 

AMELIA AND I ARE HOME!!!!!!

After a fricking week in hospital.. I am so so happy and it has finally hit me that I'm a mummy and I love it!
I'm currently typing whilst expressing.. bought the avent isis electric breast pump and it is fantastic!! .. I can express a good 100ml in 20 mins with it :happydance:

Had our first trip out to tesco today and having a bbq later with family and friends to celebrate :cloud9:

Going to write my birth story asap.. if i can remember it.. feels like a lifetime ago since i was in labour :rofl:

hugs to you all 

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

YAY WELCOME HOME ASH!!!

:happydance::happydance:

christ a week in hospital
i would have jumped out the window!!

glad to see you and bubs 
are doing well :hugs:

she looks sooo much like dan!! lol

xx​


----------



## chel27

Laura--x said:


> I got a text off hannah this morning, not sure if anybody else has already let you know, saying that ava has had to be taken into special care :( not sure why thats all she said
> 
> hope shes ok xx


awww hanny...i hope your lil girl is ok...i havnt heard anything since yesterday xx big hugs hun xxx


----------



## chel27

mellllly said:


> Hi Ladies, just to let you know I prob wont be on here much for the next few weeks.
> Grahams brother died last night :cry:
> 
> Congrats to Lyndsey, Dana and Hannah - FINALLY!!
> Good luck everyone else having their babies I hope they dont keep you waiting too long, I will try and catch up when I can xx


aww mellly im really sorry to hear that!! sending you and graham massive hugs!! hope your not away to long xxx


----------



## chel27

QueenMummyToBe said:


> ....
> 
> AMELIA AND I ARE HOME!!!!!!
> 
> After a fricking week in hospital.. I am so so happy and it has finally hit me that I'm a mummy and I love it!
> I'm currently typing whilst expressing.. bought the avent isis electric breast pump and it is fantastic!! .. I can express a good 100ml in 20 mins with it :happydance:
> 
> Had our first trip out to tesco today and having a bbq later with family and friends to celebrate :cloud9:
> 
> Going to write my birth story asap.. if i can remember it.. feels like a lifetime ago since i was in labour :rofl:
> 
> hugs to you all
> 
> xx


hey honey WELCOME HOME :happydance: hope you are all ok...what a gorgeous lil girl you have :happydance:

cant wait to read your birth story and see more pictures xxx


----------



## penguin77

Welcome home queenmummy.....a week in hospital i think i would go nuts!! LOL

Hope little Ava is ok for Hannah..:hug:

Well i have a feeling......i'm running out of april /may mummy names i recognise on here.....so my feeling is that i'll be the last April mummy....i know i'm only (only LOL) 39 wks today but please dont make me the last lonely april mummy LO :rofl:

xxx


----------



## penguin77

mellllly said:


> Hi Ladies, just to let you know I prob wont be on here much for the next few weeks.
> Grahams brother died last night :cry:

Am so sorry mellly :hug:

xxx


----------



## Janisdkh

Aww mel I am so sorry sweety. Big big hugs to you and your family. 

Han I hope your lil one is ok. Thinking of her <3


----------



## jenny_wren

message on hannahs fb thingy!

im nosey and i noticed
thought you nosey lot might
wanna know too lol

*''she has ppossible chest infection and keeps grunting''*

thats why ava's in special care unit

poor thing :cry:
fingers crossed she'll be alright

xxx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

hi girls 
sorry i havent updated.. she has a infection expect 5-10 days in thre - she had a spinal drip thing mrcs just at SC getting results - i wanna go but in to much pain to walk 

i have breat fed hr once :) but havent had a cuddle since 1am miss him and am so worried

maarc is so inlove with her what a cutie x x


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> YAY WELCOME HOME ASH!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> christ a week in hospital
> i would have jumped out the window!!
> 
> glad to see you and bubs
> are doing well :hugs:
> 
> she looks sooo much like dan!! lol
> 
> xx​

its been 4 days for me already another 5-10 days to go


----------



## jenny_wren

hannah :hugs:

as long as bubby's alright!
i hate hospitals sooo much
and frimley parks shite
they do make good soup tho!!
:happydance:

emilys got private health
insurance thats how much i
hate that hospital LOL

hopefully you wont be in there
that long .... as soon as you're
both alright ... run like mad!!

:hugs:

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

can i post the piccie of ava
ive just seen on facebook?

SHE'S GORGEOUS AND HAIRY!!
:cloud9:

XX​


----------



## Cymrukelz

im still not a mummy yet- this baby looks like its not coming very soon either!! :S


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hey ladies, 

Welcome home ash hope you dan and little un are doing well ? xx bbq sounds lush .... lucky thing! bet your glad to be out i would of been climbing the walls in hospital hehe xx 

Melly sweetheart i am so sorry my thoughts are with you and Graham xx 

Han, i am so sorry to hear bout little Ava, lets hope she gets better soon but she's in the right place to get better, glad marcs taking to be a daddy hehe x 

Kelz you had any signs baby may be on way?? xx 

Chel, Jenny and all other mummies hope your ok xx :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

results caame back negative but test for it again on tuesday it could still turn postiv fingers crossed it doesnt 
marcs over there again he loves her and shes defo a daddys girl

yep post away jenny x x


----------



## sarah_george

Congratulations Han, Hope shes better soon! Come on then Jen Post the Pic!

Still no sign of baby here, Ive tried everything to get him moving but he isnt having none of it, OH said today has been an anti-climax, really needed to hear that :hissy: am going to be an odd bod floater soon cos everyone is dropping :cry: xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Massive hugs Han, keeping everything crossed that its more good news on Tuesday. How are you feeling? Was Ava born the 22nd as well? Do we have birthday twins????? Plus we were right, boy for me and girl for you!

Good luck Mandy and congrats Dana! 

XX


----------



## navarababe

hey everyone, Congrats hannah hun, u did well :hugs: Hope Ava Gets better soon and is hom with u xx

I was looking for update on dana, but cant seem to find one, anyone know anything?


----------



## mummy to be

well i am off ladies :( Off to the hospital to become a mummy.... hope everyone is doing well.. and i cant wait to come back on here and chat again... i will miss you all heaps..... 
I will text those who i have your numbers..... 
Wish me luck 
mwa mwa
-xox-


----------



## Laura--x

Good luck hun!!

I feel like im the only april mummy-2-be left :( LOL


----------



## penguin77

Good luck!

Laura - I'm still here too.....:cry:

xxx


----------



## wishes

Im still here too hun :cry:
We'll get there. :hugs:


----------



## Laura--x

Dont know about you hun but i don't know how im gonna cope if i go overdue :( im so fedup already and every day i wake up and theres still no baby drives me crazy :(


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girlies!

Sorry to hear about Ava han,:hugs: Shes bloody gorgeous though!
Congrats to Lyndsey on her little man and to Dana on her precious little girly!

Everyone else that has dropped, congrats too! So hard to keep up...we seem to have all dropped like flies all at once!:rofl:

Awwwww Laura, Penguin & Sarah, not long for you guys...hang in there!


----------



## Laura--x

It really feels like one minute all april mummies were waiting.. n now theres none! ( hardly anyway!) lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Laura--x said:


> It really feels like one minute all april mummies were waiting.. n now theres none! ( hardly anyway!) lol

:hugs:

Its worth the wait x


----------



## Pixie

Laura--x said:


> It really feels like one minute all april mummies were waiting.. n now theres none! ( hardly anyway!) lol

I'm still waiting too hun - it'll be us soon!!! xx :hugs:


----------



## wishes

Laura--x said:


> Dont know about you hun but i don't know how im gonna cope if i go overdue :( im so fedup already and every day i wake up and theres still no baby drives me crazy :(

:hugs: Im trying not to think about going overdue... its the crossing into May that freaks me out, even though itll only be a few days over duedate it seems like a whole lifetime further away!! :dohh:

We must be perfectly cosey :baby:


----------



## hayley x

Its definately worth the wait. Not too long for any of you April mummys now :) xxx


----------



## PuffinMuffin

Still waiting too, i'm hating the fact that May is creeping closer!! 1 week over tomorrow, JOY! lol. 
Only good thing is i've made plenty of plans for the weekend so i'm hoping that might persuade her to come out, so I have to cancel everything! lol


----------



## sarah_george

I'm an hour and 20 mins away from going overdue! its sure gonna happen now, I'm trying to enjoy the excitement of waiting but its hard! I'm "trying" to relax as I think that would hold him up even more otherwise! we all need to share some Positive Mental Attitude! Nice to see a few more of you in here tonight I really thought i was the only one left! xx


----------



## sarah_george

wishes said:


> Laura--x said:
> 
> 
> Dont know about you hun but i don't know how im gonna cope if i go overdue :( im so fedup already and every day i wake up and theres still no baby drives me crazy :(
> 
> :hugs: Im trying not to think about going overdue... its the crossing into May that freaks me out, even though itll only be a few days over duedate it seems like a whole lifetime further away!! :dohh:
> 
> We must be perfectly cosey :baby:Click to expand...

Thats my worry that I will go into May :( I want an April Baby! my OH has had this week and next week off work to spend with the baby, he has to book his holidays early at his place, at this rate he will be going back to work and still no baby! xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

hey ladies 
congrats hannah and lyndsey....Any news on ma girl Dana????? 

hows everyone elsE?


----------



## sarah_george

Dana had her baby this morning, I updated the thread not heard anything else since xx


----------



## PuffinMuffin

Jeez my sprog is so wriggly tonight! Its actually getting quite painful, as she's punching me in the bladder!!!


----------



## navarababe

omg it would of been my due date today. and brooke is already 1week 4days old, its flown in.


----------



## Janisdkh

Mine is in two days and I want my baby now :( :( I dont know how ill cope with a newborn while moving!!! If I have him sooner the better. At least a week or two older then what he would be if they induced me on the 5th grrrrrrrrrr... Cmon my lil man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Pixie said:


> Laura--x said:
> 
> 
> It really feels like one minute all april mummies were waiting.. n now theres none! ( hardly anyway!) lol
> 
> I'm still waiting too hun - it'll be us soon!!! xx :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep hopefully very soon for us... 2 more days till my actual due date! I noticed a few over due and a few of us in the 39 weeks. Cmonnnnn babies!


----------



## Rah

Hi wasnt sure if you knew Elmaxie is in labour theres a thread on 3rd tri :happydance:


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello ladies, 

It seems all the april mummies are flying out and in come the may mummies, cant believe it !!! x 

Hope everyone is doing ok xx :hugs:


----------



## navarababe

omg its sooo quiet in here now most april mums have had there lo's


----------



## Laura--x

navarababe said:


> omg its sooo quiet in here now most april mums have had there lo's

Don't rub it in :hissy: lol


----------



## MelanieSweets

Laura--x said:


> navarababe said:
> 
> 
> omg its sooo quiet in here now most april mums have had there lo's
> 
> Don't rub it in :hissy: lolClick to expand...

Aww bless you Laura xx :hug: 

How are you Lana?? I miss Dana, i hope she comes on soon x x


----------



## navarababe

im good thanks hun, Brooke is sooooo quiet lol. I miss a screaming baby, i could sit on here all day and she wouldnt stur lol. I want her to be lively :(

Yeh i hope dana comes back on soon. How are you hun?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Aww really omg i would love a quiet baby, i bet mine will be a little terror haha! x 

She is so gorgeous though, have you been taking her for walks in the sunshine? x 

I am good hun, just waiting it out, never thought i would be this overdue, but will be induced on Monday so not long to wait now :)


----------



## navarababe

Yeh been taking her out, she still sleeps lol. 

At least you know ur getting induced on monday, isnt long at all and u will have LO in ur arms then. Bet ur really excited... I was sooo nervous when they told me they were inducing me 2weeks early, But it wasnt as bad as i thought i suppose. Just the contractions come on quicker, but then again i was in labour for 13hrs :(


----------



## Rah

Just got a text to say
Nathan Mclean Clark was born 24/04/09 at 12:45pm weighing 8lb 11.5oz all are doing well


----------



## Janisdkh

Ok wtfffff Everytime I moved in bed last night my belly hurt. Every time I got up to pee it hurt so bad all over. Like pulled pains everywhere. I get legement pains but this was the entire belly. Gone now though. Anyone else have that?


----------



## Janisdkh

Wow lana quiet babies are great :D I had two out of three so far and hope this baby is quiet too :D My 1st one was colic. Big screamer :( Poor baby was in pain.


----------



## Laura--x

Janisdkh said:


> Ok wtfffff Everytime I moved in bed last night my belly hurt. Every time I got up to pee it hurt so bad all over. Like pulled pains everywhere. I get legement pains but this was the entire belly. Gone now though. Anyone else have that?

i get this quite alot! i wonder what it is?


----------



## mz_jackie86

Hey ladies anyone heard from dana i wanna no how she is! and lil princess!!

how are u all......melanie have u had a sweep hun or they jus inducin u!!!?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Awww Lana, well i bet you wouldnt take it back though and you are glad your not still pregnant lol x 

Hey jackie, sweep was good i think it helped i lost my plug and was in quite a bit of pain last night so lots of twinges since yesterday, was sposed to have 2nd sweep today but midwife seems to think i am progressing enough so didnt have it, so if baby doesnt arrive over weekend, then i will be induced monday, so am alot more positive now :happydance: how ru jackie and little un? is it strange being a mummy? x


----------



## MelanieSweets

Janisdkh said:


> Ok wtfffff Everytime I moved in bed last night my belly hurt. Every time I got up to pee it hurt so bad all over. Like pulled pains everywhere. I get legement pains but this was the entire belly. Gone now though. Anyone else have that?

I get this aswell, although i get alot of pains in my pelvis everytime i turn over in bed... i feel so bad cause i turn from left to right, poor bubba suprised he wants to be in my tummy still !!


----------



## navarababe

yeh i am glad and wouldnt change it for the world. Well fingers crossed things kick off over the weekend mel hun. x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Ohhhh hun ill keep ma fingers crossed for ya!! hopefully 2moro!!
bubs is ook i bout to try her on a bottle as breastfeedin is hurtin me! just waitin for it to cool down now lol!! She is a good lil thing tho so cute and makes the funniest faces, its so weird how much time is wasted watchin her!!

Are u gettin excited or nervous or both??? xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Thankyou so much ladies ...am hoping to, if i can get away without being induced then great but if it has to be then so be it x 

Awww bless her, yeh i am worried about the breast feeding, i hope it doesnt hurt, my boobs are starting to get fuller now, so i hope baby latches on ok x 

Hehehe you look such a natural in your pics with her jackie hun and she is so diddy .. i am so jeolous of you new mummies :blush: x x its so quiet in here too.... everyones gone :cry::cry:


----------



## sarah_george

I'm still here too! :) as you probably noticed one of my Pregnancy buds who was 2 weeks behind delivered this morning *Just like that* If it was only that easy!! the MLU have given me some labour oils today to put in my bath, yeah right, not even a bleeding genie and a lamp are getting this little bugger moving! xxx


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone,

Mel can't believe your babs is still hanging on ! 

Make the most of the final nights with SLEEP as you will miss them !!!

I got more sleep in hospital with screaming babies around me than being at home, there just seems to be a million things to do and no1 to do them. In hospital its just you and your baby, you get meals, pain relief everything bought to you so you can just sleep and bond with baby, the only negative is the showers aren't quite the same as home !!


----------



## navarababe

ur so right mama2b, lol. the showers are awful, kept going hot then cold then scolding :(

i posted my birth story up by the ways, sorry its long xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

mama2b said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Mel can't believe your babs is still hanging on !
> 
> Make the most of the final nights with SLEEP as you will miss them !!!
> 
> I got more sleep in hospital with screaming babies around me than being at home, there just seems to be a million things to do and no1 to do them. In hospital its just you and your baby, you get meals, pain relief everything bought to you so you can just sleep and bond with baby, the only negative is the showers aren't quite the same as home !!

Hey hun, awww i know tell me about it, i honestly thought i would go early ... haaa my fault for saying it i cursed it x 

Aww funny i have been trying to sleep but seem to wake up at like 7am .... :sleep: but usually feel like a nap mid afternoon, today i baked some cakes and did 30mins on the wii fit lol ... just trying to keep myself busy really ! 

Hows little lucas doing? 

Ohhhhh i will have a little look at your birth story now Lana hun xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

MelanieSweets said:


> Thankyou so much ladies ...am hoping to, if i can get away without being induced then great but if it has to be then so be it x
> 
> Awww bless her, yeh i am worried about the breast feeding, i hope it doesnt hurt, my boobs are starting to get fuller now, so i hope baby latches on ok x
> 
> Hehehe you look such a natural in your pics with her jackie hun and she is so diddy .. i am so jeolous of you new mummies :blush: x x its so quiet in here too.... everyones gone :cry::cry:

Aww thanks hun, she is tiny but has nice long legs lol!

I gave her a formula feed at 4 and she loved it lol and i feel so much better cos i wasnt moanin while feedin her....im gunna express at night and use formula during the day i think.....well thats my plan!!

I dunno how an induction works but i hope u go before....do u live far from the hospital!!

I cant believe how quiet it is now but soon we will all be popped and have babies in a routine (i hope) then can chat away...waaaaay 2 much again lol!! xxx


----------



## princessttc

hey girlies,
was always worried i wouldnt be an april mummy as im not due till the 30th, however my waters broke about 3 hours ago!! went to the hospital got it confirmed and just waiting now... things have till 8am tomorrow to start naturally or im being induced!!!

wish me luck girls:hug:
x x x


----------



## mz_jackie86

good luck hun keep us updated xxxxx


my birth story is up now girlies its a lickle bit long lol xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Hiya girls!

Been trying to upload pics of my little man for a few days but was unsuccessful, finally cracked it today! He is such a good little boy, sleeps well, feeds well, midwife came today and is happy with him. I am SO in love with him!

CONGRATS to everyone, good luck princessttc, Jac and Lana fab stories and gorgeous girls. Han hope you are ok and hanging on in there.

Melllly, you probably won't see this but Im so sorry about your brother in law. Hope you are ok.

Hayley, I hope your little Alex's special day went well and you are ok.

:dust: to everyone who needs it. I am off to poke my nose in the baby and toddler section. :wohoo:

XXXX


----------



## chel27

OMG how upsetting to see our thread slide onto the second page :cry: cant believe theres no april mummies around to talk anymore :cry:


----------



## navarababe

i know its 2 quiet :(


----------



## chel27

i miss hannah, dana and ashy :cry::cry:


----------



## navarababe

same here, they always used to keep the thread going. 

hurry up and come back :cry:


----------



## MelanieSweets

I miss them too ladies :cry: :cry: i miss there crazy ramblings :rofl: :rofl: ..... helloooooooooooo is there any april mummies, or overdue april mummies out there, your making me feel quite alone now :cry: xx


----------



## Laura--x

Your not alone Melanie :( x


----------



## natasja32

Hi girls...how are you all today?:blush:


----------



## mellllly

Hi ladies! Just popping into say hello and that I miss you all.

Congrats to all new april mummies and good luck to all still waiting.
Its very hard at the moment but Sophie is helping us through it xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

hi girls 

ava is 3 days old is very lazy and likes getting fed thorough a tube as soon as she manges feeding she can come back on the ward lol 
5 days at hospital so far 

how are you all??


----------



## MelanieSweets

Laura--x said:


> Your not alone Melanie :( x

Awww bless you ... we're in it together Laura xx 

Awww Melly hun my thoughts are with you :hugs: 

Han i hope your ok in hospital and your little one is doing ok :happydance:

Hello Natasja how ru hun ? xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone... Athena is having a very off day so cant get on to much... Hasnt slept at all since like 8 this morning and its 12:33... ugh... lol maybe soon she will drift off I am starting to think maybe she is now overtired.


----------



## MelanieSweets

kellysays2u said:


> Hey everyone... Athena is having a very off day so cant get on to much... Hasnt slept at all since like 8 this morning and its 12:33... ugh... lol maybe soon she will drift off I am starting to think maybe she is now overtired.

Awww Kelly huni ... you poor thing massive :hug:


----------



## mama2b

MelanieSweets said:


> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone... Athena is having a very off day so cant get on to much... Hasnt slept at all since like 8 this morning and its 12:33... ugh... lol maybe soon she will drift off I am starting to think maybe she is now overtired.
> 
> Awww Kelly huni ... you poor thing massive :hug:Click to expand...

you've got all this to come hun !

big hugs to everyone who is still waiting, just make the most of all the zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's you are getting, i have forgotten what its like !!! xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

shes finally asleep... took till about 3:30... hoping the not sleeping today will mean she will sleep well tonight though and not give mummy such a hard time lol. Wishful thinking i know! Wonder how long she is going to stay asleep for though... its cooling down in here so maybe awhile.


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello ladies, 

Just to let you know I have been timing contractions all afternoon, they started off at 20mins apart and have gradually gone down and are nearing 5mins apart now, i have been told to ring the labour ward back when they are 5mins, but yes they are quite strange i must admit, and seem to be all in lower back at the moment .... lets hope this is it :happydance::happydance:


----------



## chel27

yay how exciting melanie :happydance: really hope this is it for you xx keep us updated xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

I am so excited now, no going back now ... :happydance::happydance: xx yeh i will keep everyone informed xx just a case of waiting it out really x 

I hope you and amy are ok .... happy 2months amy :hugs:


----------



## mz_jackie86

Awww mel def keep us upated huni keepin ma fingers crossed this is it woopwoop!!!!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

I will babes ... your one of my txt buddies :rofl: :rofl: still waiting it out !!! arghhhhhhh!

xx


----------



## navarababe

:cry: ive had the most worst night ever. I think brooke has mixture of colic and constipation, shes been up since 8pm and everytime i lay her flat in moses basket she'll scream the place down. Ive been in tears cause shes in pain etc. Shes now in her bouncy chair sleeping, as it seems to help when shes propped up :cry:


----------



## Janisdkh

Ohh no hun :( My eldest has that. I had to give her oval baby drops(sp) and I would do leg exersizes to crunch her knees slowly to her chest and back and she would just farttt sooo much and feel better after. It is so hard :( Are you breast feeding then burping her. Some people say you dont need to burp them because there is no air in the breast but they do breath through their noses. Mine always burped.


----------



## Janisdkh

Weeeeeeee Mel! I hope this is it!!! I have had tuns today and yesterday. I should def time them. I wonder how sporadic they are lol


----------



## kellysays2u

hi everyone... had to go to the 2nd page to find you all... :( mel congrats just read you had bubs! off to go see if anyone else has had bubs... got a booby drunk baby on my lap so taking forever to type though.... should try and lay her down...


----------



## mz_jackie86

Lol is so quiet on here now....wonder how everyone is getting on!! xx


----------



## Laura--x

any mummies to be still here?? XX


----------



## sarah_george

Just me now I think, I think it should be my turn next too! But I can assure you my baby has no intention of going anywhere soon, Suprised your still here Laura, your baby sure is teasing you! can tell from your posts you been fed up for days! You do start giving up after your due date lol xxx


----------



## Janisdkh

Im still here :( Im one day over due date.


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello ladies i hope your ok .....dont worry your times will come :happydance: i hope your all having a nice weekend x i am exhausted but cant sleep just keep staring at my little bundle i am so proud xx :hug: to all my April girlies x


----------



## AngieBaby

:dust: For Laura, Janis & Sarah :dust:

Hope your LOs arrive soon. (Hope mine does too for that matter :rofl:)
xox


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww your times will all come soon. April babies just like to stay in forever to get beautiful... Cause we have all had the cutest babies lol. I would just say get as much of that uncomfy sleep as you can and walk! I miss you all...


----------



## sarah_george

Congratulation Melanie! guess you sure was in labour :lol: Ive been walking walking walking but all its done is give me the most fattest swollen feet ever! just jumped for england on my birthing ball to try n get the monkey moved down a bit but doesnt look like its done much! this time next week............
sure i said that this time last week........... :rofl:


----------



## sarah_george

Just had a chat with OH and thinking i might take all the newborn stuff out my hospital case and change it for 0-3, then again I should maybe wait a little longer and go for 3-6!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hey huni yep i was in labour after all .... 
xx knackeringgggg! x 

as for the newborn and 0-3 take both .... our little ones 0-3 stuff is to big hehehehe x had people popping out to get tiny baby grows hehe x :hugs:


----------



## mellllly

Congrats Melanie!! Im soo happy for you xx


----------



## mama2b

MelanieSweets said:


> Hey huni yep i was in labour after all ....
> xx knackeringgggg! x
> 
> as for the newborn and 0-3 take both .... our little ones 0-3 stuff is to big hehehehe x had people popping out to get tiny baby grows hehe x :hugs:

I second that !! We literally only had a few newborn outfits and sleepsuits and two great big bags of 0 - 3 months which are way to big for him !! 

Mel are you still in hospital ? xxx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey ladies. 

Sorry I have gone completely AWOL.. my little princess has turned into my whole world.. I still can't believe that she came out of me!! 

Congratulations to all new mummies!! I hope there aren't many of you still waiting :hugs:

Think I'll be online more when OH goes back to work.. at the moment we are enjoying every single second of family time!!

Miss you all 

xx


----------



## princessttc

hey girls
im so sorry if i already posted this in here, lack of sleep is getting to me!!:rofl:

I had my son on the 25/04/09 he was due on the 30th! He weighed in at 9lb 4oz and measured 53.5cm long!

much love to everyone,

I cannot tell u how happy i am.:hug:


----------



## Janisdkh

I ended up making curry rice today with italian sausage all mixed in it. Was soooo good. I bet it wont work. I just think kiddos come when they come.


----------



## mellllly

Congratulations princessttc!!! xx


----------



## mz_jackie86

OMG i had to search the second page for this what has happen where is everyone!!! COME BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!! 

I MISS MY APRIL MAMMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## chel27

mz_jackie86 said:


> OMG i had to search the second page for this what has happen where is everyone!!! COME BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!
> 
> I MISS MY APRIL MAMMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


:rofl::rofl::rofl: i was only saying this the other day...we shouldnt be banished to page 2 :rofl:


----------



## Cymrukelz

im trying everything too.. but this baby isnt budging!! :S
i got midwife tomoz spose to be having membrane sweep- what is this exactly? x x


----------



## wishes

Cymrukelz said:


> im trying everything too.. but this baby isnt budging!! :S
> i got midwife tomoz spose to be having membrane sweep- what is this exactly? x x

The midwife does an internal and uses her fingers to gently stretch and sweep your cervix to try to loosen everything up and give it all a kick start.

Supposed to be slightly uncomfortable but not hurt. Bit like a smear really.

My bubs isnt budging either and no sign mention of sweep yet. :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i am so depressed i just wanna go home


----------



## sarah_george

How much longer you got to stay in hun? on the brightside least your still not pregnant anymore :) xxxx


----------



## chel27

HannahGraceee said:


> i am so depressed i just wanna go home



hanny :happydance::happydance::happydance: im soooooooooo excited to see you :rofl:


----------



## KelBez

Miss talking to you ladies! So weird to go to the 2nd page to find the thread! lolol
I'm just finding myself doing nothing but spending time with my baby boy. *sigh* I just love him so much <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

Hope you're all doing well and your little ones too!

Talk soon <3


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww hannah I hope everything gets sorted and you can come home with your precious little girl and talk to us! You need out of that depressing hospital... 

Everyone else.... I hate having to go to the second page to find this thread... and then the other one always seems empty...


----------



## mommydrgnfly

Congratulations princessttc!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Wooot had contractions every 5 mins but they stopped after an hour and now they are at 9-12 mins apart. ARGH but at least it's something! Got an appointment tomorrow. I hope for a sweep!

How are you all tonight? Anyone on?


----------



## mama2b

OMG Its nearly May so this thread will be gone soon when all the April babies arrive :cry:

Hope everyone that is still waiting gets to meet their baby soon xx


----------



## mummy to be

Guess who is back!!!!! 
Layla Louise Fox born 26th April at 7pm...... 
I am exhausted!! Need sleep!!!!! very emtional and terrified!!!!!!! 
I will write birth story (acccording to everyone lol i cant remember alot of it lol) tomorrow and put up pics asap! 
Hope everyone is doing well.... 
-xox-


----------



## wishes

Awww congratulations mummytobe!! :hugs: 

Think ill go over to birth stories and read up actually... might put me off my annoyance at nothing go on this end! :rofl:


----------



## sapphire20

Congrats to everyone whos had babies recently....I think its my turn!!! x


----------



## mellllly

Congrats mummytobe!! xx


----------



## hayley x

Congratulations to everyone who have had their precious babies :) well done to you all xxx


----------



## Janisdkh

Ooo lucky guyssssssssss congrats! I'm so jealous.. I am def going to be having a May baby it seems. He is so stubborn hehe


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww janisdkh you still have time! Come on baby come out of mommys tummy now. You got to meet your family and have pictures taken so all us crazy ladies can coo over you!


----------



## JeffsWife07

mummy to be said:


> Guess who is back!!!!!
> Layla Louise Fox born 26th April at 7pm......
> I am exhausted!! Need sleep!!!!! very emtional and terrified!!!!!!!
> I will write birth story (acccording to everyone lol i cant remember alot of it lol) tomorrow and put up pics asap!
> Hope everyone is doing well....
> -xox-

:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:
I'm so happy you posted......I was getting worried.
Can't wait to see the pics and read the birth story
take care & try to get some rest
:hug:


----------



## mummy to be

Thank you babe :) 
I am exhausted lol.... I will write it all up tomorrow i hope :) 
How is everyone?


----------



## lyndsey3010

mandy!!! congratulations! cant wait to see pics, hope you are all doing well
XXX


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello everyone, 

I am home from hospital came home yesterday :happydance: xx how is everyone?? more importantly where is everyone lol x

xxx
xx
x


----------



## mz_jackie86

Melllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How you doing girly???
Hows the lil man doing??

Andddd where are the pics???? xxx


----------



## mellllly

Mel, come over to the Baby & Toddler section and theres the April Mummies thread!

We wanna see pics - Congrats again xx

Come on April mummies, only a few days left :dust: to all, we want you all over on the APril mummies thread xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Who is still waiting to have their little ones?

:dust: to all those who need it.

Welcome home Mel, we wanna see your little man!
XX


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hey ladies, 

oh my little man is gorgeous, he is going to be such a little charmer i think :happydance: xx 

I have put a post over on baby and toddler, but no one is there :cry: ... 

got to take my little man to the doctors today for his check (better late than never) xx will try and write birth story for you all today :hugs:


----------



## sarah_george

:hi: melanie, nice to see you back and well with your little bundle :) everyone is busy looking after there babies all the April threads are really quiet, can you believe I am still waiting..... :lol: xxx


----------



## cybermum

Congrats to all the April mummies! :)


----------



## MelanieSweets

sarah_george said:


> :hi: melanie, nice to see you back and well with your little bundle :) everyone is busy looking after there babies all the April threads are really quiet, can you believe I am still waiting..... :lol: xxx


Hello there lovely, how ru ?? ru getting really fed up now huns? i have been there i know exactly what its like ... any news on little one like an induction date or anything?? x 

Oh he is gorgeous asleep in his little moses basket now :cloud9: xx i reckon it will happen soon huni x


----------



## sarah_george

Am soo Jeolous!! made up for you though hun you did your fair share of waiting too huh!! how far over did you go in the end? you enjoyiong being a mummy :) I'm being induced on Tuesday so i'm just hoping he will come on his own before then *fingers crossed* am getting lots of painful contractions but they are not developing into anything :hissy: You going to post some piccys? I wanna see your bundle i'm sure he's beautiful :hugs: xxx


----------



## mama2b

OMG This thread was on PAGE THREE !!!! 

Soon it will be no more :cry: seeing as its May now.

Sarah I hope baby arrives soon, then you can come join us in the other april mummies thread in baby and toddler :happydance:


----------



## MelanieSweets

sarah_george said:


> Am soo Jeolous!! made up for you though hun you did your fair share of waiting too huh!! how far over did you go in the end? you enjoyiong being a mummy :) I'm being induced on Tuesday so i'm just hoping he will come on his own before then *fingers crossed* am getting lots of painful contractions but they are not developing into anything :hissy: You going to post some piccys? I wanna see your bundle i'm sure he's beautiful :hugs: xxx

lol i am ont online for like a day and you've had your bubba so pleased for you Sarah hun xxx 

And being a mummy is tiring but worth it :cloud9:


----------



## olivebranch

Late to post, as we just got home from the hospital yesterday, but Olivia Belle was born on April 30 just after midnight. We're in love!


----------



## wishes

Is anyone else still here or is it just me? :blush:


----------



## sapphire20

Im still here :( my body just isnt working


----------



## danapeter36

How r ya Sapphire? xxx


----------



## sapphire20

Im fine thats the worst part....9 days overdue and totally fed up.....having to travel 120 miles tomorrow just to be induced and gona be filling in a complaints form about it!!

Hows the wee one? x


----------



## wishes

sapphire20 said:


> 9 days overdue and totally fed up.....having to travel 120 miles tomorrow just to be induced

Dont tell me it gets worse hun!! :cry:

Im a week overdue now and they wont induce me till 15days overdue!! :hissy:

Good luck for tomorrow hun... at least you can see the end now eh. :hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

Oh my goodness where do you stay in Scotland? And where did you have to go to be induced?

Hoping Rah doesnt read this as I am gonna go on about mince again and she thinks I am obsessed!:rofl:

But seriously I made mince and potatos the night before I went into labour at 04:30am but when I was adding the bisto a huge clump fell in and it made the mince so rich I felt a bit ill after we ate it. Obviously I woke up at the am hours with pains every 15 mins and hubby who was at work had the poos all day...

Give it a go!

Hope baby arrives soon.

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------

